#xubuntu 2007-10-15
<Zambezi> Mark7: Working better now?
<Mark7> Yeah
<Zambezi> gnomefreak: works fine for me. At least is better than the repos in Feisty.
<Zambezi> Mark7: Wasn't that hard after all right? ;-)
<Mark7> I just hope I never need to contact the service provider
<Mark7> I had to sign up with one in Czech
<Mark7> WHat's the complete irc address for ubuntu?
<U`> irc.ubuntu.com i guess
<Mark7> Tried that
<U`> doesn't work ?
<Mark7> I wish someone I knew would log into their IM account so I could see if it worked
<h3lloWorld> .org or dot net?
<U`> type /links   you can get the address ...
<Mark7> The main page says it's a .com
<U`> sorry i ddn't understand your question but what i tried to tell you ..that im connectin here usin irc.ubuntu.com
<Mark7> Do you know how to connect via Gajim?
<U`> nah sorry
<Mark7> Maybe I have to sign out of here first
<HelloMeow> I have a problem.
<HelloMeow> My computer seems to crash at random intervals whenever I idle.
<HelloMeow> Also, programs themselves slowdown to the point of not working, and I have to pkill them.
<HelloMeow> Just now, Amarok would not start working and so I had to restart my computer.
<HelloMeow> The toolbars on my desktop aren't even there anymore, the only reason I am on xchat is because I have it set to start up as soon as the computer boots.
<HelloMeow> It is getting really annoying to have to restart my computer every other day, is there anything you guys know that might be giving me all of these difficulties using xubuntu?
<Lawliet> Sorry, this is HelloMeow.
<Lawliet> Do any of you guys have any information that can help me/A
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a reason why everytime I put a CD/DVD in my drive, a directory with the CD/DVD's label is created instead of being mounted in /media/cdrom (or /media/cdrom0) but instead in /media/MYCDLABEL - is there a way to revert it to the original behaviour?
<uriahheep> hey
<uriahheep> does the xubuntu desktop cd use squashfs-lzma?
<The-Kernel> is there a program that I can use the utilizes digital cameras?
<magic_ninja> The-Kernel: gphoto2
<magic_ninja> The-Kernel: http://www.gphoto.org/
<The-Kernel> omg
<The-Kernel> I did mv * .JPG to Pictures/
<The-Kernel> and my entire /home/user/ dir disappeared!
<The-Kernel> but it's back now
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<nessmuk> i'm just installing Xubuntu 7.04 on a Pll and wondering if the update manager will update to 7.10 when it goes gold?
<nessmuk> or does one need to use the cd of 7.10 to upgrade?
<d1n0> interesting question
<d1n0> i would think so
<d1n0> but lets here with the pros
<Pixilarion> I have a small but rather annoying problem: under Edgy I created launchers for a few scripts I use a lot and placed them in a panel. Yesterday I upgraded to Gutsy and for some reason do open in the terminal, like they should, but they don't get executed: I'm only placed inside the directory of the script
<Pixilarion> anyone got a clue what I'm doing wrong?
<Pixilarion> actually I did not distupgrade, but did a clean install of Gutsy
<aptanet> what file does xubuntu use for the autostart applets on the panel?
<aptanet> I've started getting an extra icon in the panel for nm-applet each time I restart
<Pixilarion> aptanet: you can configure what is started at startup trough the "autostarted applications"
<Pixilarion> somewhere in your systempreferences
<Pixilarion> Network Manager is one of them
<aptanet> I can, and have done, but for some reason it needs fixing
<aptanet> network manager wasn't originally there so I added it manually
<aptanet> now I have 4 applets running on the panel, and if I reboot I'll have 5
<aptanet> the only entry I've found in a file so far is /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop
<aptanet> that is still there now I've deleted it in the autostart applications
<aptanet> and it has the line OnlyShowIn=GNOME;
<TheSheep> aptanet: remove ~/.cache/sessions
<aptanet> aha, found a ubuntu bug report now I've searched on the file and path I've found
<aptanet> TheSheep: solves the immediate problem, but not the long term issue
<aptanet> but thanks anyway, useful location to know, I've not needed to look at that before :)
<TheSheep> aptanet: I know that nm-applet was added to gutsy recently, are you running gutsy?
<aptanet> no, I've been holding off until release
<aptanet> I'm usually quite happy to test out, but not really having the time at the moment, so sticking to final releases
<aptanet> ironic really since I'm debugging at the moment!
<TheSheep> aptanet: make sure you disable the 'save session' checkbox when logging out
<aptanet> yes, I was just reading up on a bit and thinking that. I usually enable it by default, but will try a reboot without and then again with
<aptanet> I've just killed all but one instance
<aptanet> I think I'm going to amend the nm-applet.desktop file to OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;
<aptanet> then kill the remaining applet and reboot
<aptanet> I may have got to xubuntu in an odd way, although I don't think it is related
<malawi13>  salut a tous
<aptanet> hmm, just found another copy of that file in ~/.config/autostart/
<aptanet> my grep didn't find that - didn't search . direcotries I guess - doh!
<aptanet> aha, the one off ~/ is the one I created and is disabled - as is the tray.py.desktop that was wicd that I played with
<aptanet> it is beginning to make sense
<totalwormface> hehe
<aptanet> now I've amended the ShowOnlyIn line the nm-applet configured in the /etc shows up in Autostarted applications, which it wasn't before
<Pixilarion> ok, since everybody is getting up: anyone got a solution to my problem with the launchers for scripts?
<aptanet> time for a reboot now, fingers crossed
<Pixilarion> good luck ;)
<aptanet> phew, I think I'm in control of nm-applet now!
<mikubuntu> help.  just downloaded adobe flash player to my desktop as a tar.gz file.  can someone please walk me thru the unpackaging process?  i have a terminal open and ready if someone can help.... :)
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: install it from the repository instead
<soweto76> TheSheep, In what repository is that found?
<TheSheep> !info falshplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> Package falshplugin-nonfree does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<soweto76> TheSheep, Thanks.
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: so where do i look for it, in the synaptic package mgr?
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: did i read some where that gutsy upgrade will be including gnash by default?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: no idea, mine has flash player
<Pixilarion> mine too
<Pixilarion> mikubuntu: if you really want to install with your downloaded version, just let me know
<Pixilarion> I walk you through :)
<Pixilarion> weird, the soudn quality in Skype 1.3 is better than in 1.4
<junkeR> hey, when I login into 7.10 Xubuntu, the screen goes to an orange color for a few seconds... anyway to stop it from doing that?
<Keitherz> is xubuntu almost the same with ubuntu
<Keitherz> is only the Xfce interface is the difference
<vsouzajunior> Hi, Keitherz! I've just installed and using Xubuntu. It's lighter than Ubuntu
<Keitherz> ok how is it
<Keitherz> whats your memory
<vsouzajunior> 256MB
<Keitherz> my problem is i only have 256
<vsouzajunior> It's running quite well
<Keitherz> i want ubuntu well its the same package right
<vsouzajunior> it's better to install a lightweight system, like xubuntu and afterwards install what you need
<vsouzajunior> to install more stuff you can use synaptic
<junkeR> hey, when I login into 7.10 Xubuntu, the screen goes to an orange color for a few seconds... anyway to stop it from doing that?
<Keitherz> whats that
<vsouzajunior> Synaptic is a package manager
<vsouzajunior> It has a list of the programs available on the repositories
<Keitherz> darn i want compiz-fuzion
<Keitherz> ill just wait 3 days
<Keitherz> so i dont need to upgrade
<Keitherz> ill wait for gusty gibbon
<Keitherz> wait
<Keitherz> is gusty is out of beta and release officially do you still need to upgrade it
<vsouzajunior> I don't know.
<Keitherz> do you have xp installed there
<vsouzajunior> yes. in another partition
<Keitherz> how to dual boot
<Keitherz> do you use GRUB
<Keitherz> does the install cd have grub
<vsouzajunior> I installed xubuntu from the alternate install cd. by using it you can manage the partitions. I uses Grub
<vsouzajunior> yes. the intall cd installs and configures Grub
<vsouzajunior> Sorry, I've got to quit.
<Keitherz> bye
<vsouzajunior> bye
<Pixilarion> junkeR: I have that problem too, don't know why it happens
<Jester45> has gusty been released?
<nanonyme> not yet
<nanonyme> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Jester45> why is there so much gnome in it
<nanonyme> there is?
<nanonyme> i hadn't noticed
<Jester45> i tried it out and cant stand it i would go for feisty but its gonna be old soon and thats not good for desktops
<Jester45> so imight go debian but i never really liked how much your had to config it
<nanonyme> hardy is probably going to be something extremely nice
<Jester45> so right now im using win2k so i can get my games
<nanonyme> heh
<nanonyme> tried wine?
<nanonyme> that is, the current versions of it
<Jester45> i might
<Jester45> depends on if CnC renegade and Knight online works
<nanonyme> http://appdb.winehq.org/ ;)
<Jester45> yea i know im in class right now
<Jester45> i trued wine before on a game but it didnt work so good
<Jester45> its really slow copying files
<nanonyme> renegade is marked as silver and knight online as garbage
<nanonyme> so i guess you have little luck there
<Jester45> is this for any version or just ubuntu/debian
<nanonyme> any version
<nanonyme> the only choice really is windows
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> knight online is so fun
<Jester45> garbage is no installable right
<nanonyme> erm, actually people have set "installs, doesn't run"
<Jester45> o
<nanonyme> apparently it fails the install
<nanonyme> erm
<nanonyme> update i mean
<Jester45> man my ping time so long... im going though 4 ssh server
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> well you have to use that on the game
<nanonyme> i wonder why no bug report hasn't been done
<nanonyme> there's obviously a bug in wine considering knight online
<Jester45> those are my 2 normal games i couldnt live without
<garotasapo> Hi. xfce4-panel is taking 99% of CPU. I tried removing everything from it but it keeps glitching. xubuntu is up to date. does somebody have any clue to fix it?
<Jester45> you could search for a bug
<Jester45> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<garotasapo> I'd better search for a fix heheh :P
<Jester45> have you tried kkilling it and restarting it
<garotasapo> yes. no success
<Jester45> well if the bug is fixed it will show how to fix it
<garotasapo> I was just kidding.
<Jester45> or if it has been put in the repo will should say fixed,released or something
<mikubuntu> Pixilarion: thanks, sorry i was away from the computer, i think the package was ihnstalled through synaptic; maybe i can take you up on your offer in the future? :)
<Pixilarion> mikubuntu: no problem
<Pixilarion> if you open firefox and type "about:plugins"
<Pixilarion> flash should be listed there
<mikubuntu> anybody know why my cursor sometimes goes black?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: I think that some applications can force a mouse cursor when it is over them, and the default X cursro is black...
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: i notice that sometimes when the cursor is black, some addons don't operate properly, like 'back to top' in firefox.
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) alnokta: try du -sk -- * | sort -n
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) szyszeja: I've found a thread about similar problems on ubuntu forums
(alnokta/#xubuntu) TheSheep, yes works, thanks
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) szyszeja: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5651.html
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) alnokta: you must have a file with name starting from -
(TheSheep/#xubuntu) s/from/with
<TheSheep> szyszeja: you can try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TheSheep> szyszeja: and try various options
<alnokta> TheSheep, so adding -- escapes it?
<TheSheep> szyszeja: also , you can try pressing alt+ctrl+gray + when in X
<TheSheep> alnokta: yes, -- means "no more options, only file names follow"
<alnokta> ah good
<TheSheep> alnokta: but many script writers forget about that, so having a file with name starting with - is asking for trouble
<TheSheep> alnokta: especially if it's "-delete"
<alnokta> ah
<alnokta> i will remember that
<alnokta> so it works with another commands as well?
<TheSheep> alnokta: programs can't really say whether the name comes from a * or you typed it
<TheSheep> alnokta: all they get is the string
<alnokta> poor things :P
<TheSheep> one of the more annoying gotchas
<rici> http://www.xkcd.com/327/
<TheSheep> rici: old. also, ot
<rici> oops, wrong window.
<rici> sorry
<TheSheep> :)
<rici> it was on topic where it was supposed to go, honest. :)
<alnokta> it is good . thanks :)
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: how do you use at?
<R[a] ndom> man at?
<hyper__ch> R[a] ndom: many questions are still open :)
<R[a] ndom> such as?
<hyper__ch> R[a] ndom: would that be correct:   sudo at -c poweroff 12:00   ?
<R[a] ndom> never used at myself, but it looks like it
<R[a] ndom> unknown jobid
<hyper__ch>        at [-V]  [-q queue]  [-f file]  [-mldbv]  TIME
<hyper__ch>        at -c job [job...] 
<hyper__ch> that's the synopsis
<R[a] ndom> yeah I have the man page open
<hyper__ch> R[a] ndom: that's one man page that doesn't help much
<R[a] ndom> oh do you only have those 2 lines?
<R[a] ndom> mine is a couple pages..
<hyper__ch> R[a] ndom: I have it all
<R[a] ndom> it helps, we just havent figured it out yet.
<eim> Hello folks, is there any way (yaboot args) to install xubuntu Feisty on PowerPC without the gui (just via ncurses installer)? Thanks.
<hyper__ch> R[a] ndom: but its still not much help
<R[a] ndom> im sure theres something we missed
<R[a] ndom> its about critical reading :P
<hyper__ch> a full example of how to add a job would be good
<R[a] ndom> yeah I prefer them to have examples
<R[a] ndom> its also impossible to google for help
<hyper__ch> I guess I got it
<R[a] ndom> yeah?
<R[a] ndom> all I figured out is that your -c is the wrong option
<R[a] ndom> heh
<R[a] ndom> I can enter at, and then have it ask me for the commands
<R[a] ndom> but I cant figure a way to do it in one line
<hyper__ch> I created a file:  poweroff
<hyper__ch> with the content poweroff
<hyper__ch> and then I did
<hyper__ch> sudo at -f poweroff 12:00
<hyper__ch> that worked
<R[a] ndom> ah yeah, i thought of that approach too
<hyper__ch> but there must be a way to enter the command from the cli
<R[a] ndom> but there must be a way to do it on one line :)
<hyper__ch> and not through a file
<hyper__ch> ;)
<R[a] ndom> ah well
<hyper__ch>   at and batch read commands from standard input or a specified file
<hyper__ch> but how to read it from standard input
<pequatre> hi
<pequatre> anyone knows how to remove network-manager without removing the whole xubuntu system ? an "aptitude remove network-manager" says that xubuntu-desktop needs to be removed as well...
<pequatre> btw i'm on gutsy
<zoredache> removing xubuntu-desktop won't remove the entire system
<zoredache> it is just a 'task' package.  It is just there to make sure everything gets installed, and upgraded correctly
<pequatre> zoredache, i wouldn't be so sure...are you ?
<zoredache> if you want to keep xubuntu-desktop, but remove the network-manager package, I believe you could also use build-equivs
<zoredache> well lets say it this way.  I am 99% sure that xubuntu-desktop is a task package on feisty
<pequatre> well i'm on gutsy
<zoredache> I am less certain about gutsy because I haven't actually used it,  but I am still pretty sure
<zoredache> in the 90-95% range
<pequatre> well im must be in the 5% range then :)
<hyper__ch> R[a] ndom: echo "poweroff" | at 12:00   --> thats how to do it
<R[a] ndom> haha
<zoredache> it would be easy enough to test... simply do an apt-get source on the package, and look at what is in there
<R[a] ndom> I thought of that, but didnt even think it was worth trying
<R[a] ndom> that makes sense though
<zoredache> I best it is just a control file and a few docs
<zoredache> I bet*
<pequatre> zoredache, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40730/ ("enlever"  means to remove)
<hyper__ch> R[a] ndom: now we know
<pequatre> well it seems i'm stuck with nm. i'll try and prevent it from loading.
<zoredache> what do you get, if you just do an 'apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop'?
<pequatre> zoredache, what i've pasted
<pequatre> maybe i should try and use apt-get instead of aptitude ?
<hyper__ch> pequatre: remove those packages and then add them again.. that shouldn't be a problem
<zoredache> ah... Unfortunatly I can't read most of of the messages
<pequatre> hyper__ch, there are 250 MB of packages
<zoredache> I believe aptitude would do the autoremove thing for you automatically, apt-get doesn't?  I am not entirely sure
<hyper__ch> pequatre: where's the problem?
<pequatre> zoredache, yes aptitude says (translated) "those packages are not usefull anymore and thus will be removed"
<pequatre> hyper__ch, well that would remove xubuntu from my pc !
<hyper__ch> pequatre: thats why I say to make a copy of those packages to reinstall them again
<zoredache> hyper__ch: pequatre> anyone knows how to remove network-manager without removing the whole xubuntu system ? an "aptitude remove network-manager" says that xubuntu-desktop needs to be removed as well...
<zoredache> hrm...
<hyper__ch> zoredache: obviously network-manager is part of the xubuntu-desktop package... but you can re-install the singel packages agan
<zoredache> there is a way to mark the packages so aptitude doesn't think there where installed automatically...  If you did that on everything, then it shouldn't try and get rid of them...
<pequatre> ok. i think i'll just remove nm from the lists of applications that start automatically. the app itself will remain on my hdd but oh well
<pequatre> on another topic: do you guys use gutsy and if so, does the "network monitor applet" works ? mine won't be added to the bar also i chose to "add it to the taskbar"...bug ?
<hyper__ch> I don't
<pequatre> k. i suppose it's a bug. most other applets work (the system load monitor won't work either)
<pequatre> k. thx for the support. cheers
<hyper__ch> gutsy is still rc - you update everyday?
<pequatre> hyper__ch, maybe i should ?
<alnokta> <alnokta> how can make a user which could play in their home directory only?
<alnokta> and cannot browse the rest of the hd
<hyper__ch> pequatre: I'd recommend so
<hyper__ch> alnokta: local user access or remote one?
<pequatre> hyper__ch, ok i'll try that.
<alnokta> hyper__ch, i created a user and they logged through ssh
<hyper__ch> alnokta: ah, that's simple
<alnokta> hyper__ch, how?
<hyper__ch> alnokta: ssh or sftp?
<alnokta> hyper__ch, ssh
<hyper__ch> alnokta: google for restricted shell
<hyper__ch> alnokta: or you could try that... but I haven't checked that with pure shell access:  http://www.howtoforge.com/mysecureshell_sftp_debian_etch
<hyper__ch> pequatre: how many updates?
<pequatre> hyper__ch, 19
<hyper__ch> only?
<pequatre> using "update-manager -d"
<hyper__ch> pequatre: sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<pequatre> hyper__ch, i mean right now i'm updating agian
<hyper__ch> that's how I do it ;)
<pequatre> that's the same using the update-manager right ?
<hyper__ch> not sure... been a long time since I used a gui to install/update anything
<pequatre> hyper__ch, when i upgraded to gusty yeah there was more like 400MB of packets
<hyper__ch> i'll do a clean install on the 18th... it's time again to do that
<hyper__ch> but first I'll check how gutsy handles my encrypted drives
<archoniam> Ello.
<totalwormface> HELLO ARCHONIAM
<archoniam> Caps wont go off?
<totalwormface> IT WONT
<totalwormface> STORY OF MY LIFE
<archoniam> egh
<archoniam> hate that,well if ur up to it restart your compy
<archoniam> that fixes it most my time
<totalwormface> MOST OF THE TIME YES
<totalwormface> BUT THIS IS A CURSE
<archoniam> wow, you need a quick reformat
<totalwormface> nah :P
<archoniam> lol
<archoniam> did it finally go off?
<totalwormface> no, i'm just boing drunk
<totalwormface> boing!
<hyper__ch> !shout | totalwormface
<ubotu> totalwormface: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<archoniam> lol
<archoniam> ah good old ubotu
<archoniam> been a little while since ive used ubuntu but i wanted to try the new 7.10 RC
<alnokta> hyper__ch, is there a file listing user permissions?
<hyper__ch> alnokta: what do you mean?
<archoniam> Like the sudoers file, alnokta? Or maybe the /etc/shadow or some like that?
<alnokta> i mean, what the utility of users edit
<alnokta> what files it edits
<hyper__ch> alnokta:  /etc/passwd
<archoniam> ah yep /etc/passwd
<alnokta> ah thanks
<hyper__ch> alnokta: np
<archoniam> woo, it worked! i got VBox running and i got windows and linux dual booted... without really dual-booting linux and windows...
<archoniam> so now what? lol
<hyper__ch> archoniam: not quite... no 3d support in VMs
<archoniam> ew *bleargh*
<archoniam> well im just a lousy little hacker so no real damage
<hyper__ch> I'm no hacker at all
<archoniam> dont need 3d much just pivot stickfigure animator, etc.
<archoniam> heh, i haxed my ipod to use podzilla2
<archoniam> as main os in it (myehehe)
<hyper__ch> hacked? or firmware replacement?
<archoniam> haxed. appleos is still on it but yno you cant access it
<hyper__ch> ok..  I have no ipdo
<hyper__ch> ipod
<archoniam> that sucks
<hyper__ch> why?
<archoniam> i need my ipod for music self-stability tho you might not be a music person
<hyper__ch> my two Technics SL-1210 MK2 tell differently
<archoniam> hehe... wait wats dat again? lol
<hyper__ch> tools that make you feel the musc ;)
<archoniam> ahh
<archoniam> so what do you think 7.10 is gonna be for its official release
<archoniam> be like*
<hyper__ch> no clue
<hyper__ch> I'll see in a few days
<archoniam> well i have the RC and its kool, got a few nice anis added, restricted drivers notification, its kool
<hyper__ch> good
<hyper__ch> I'll do a clean install... it's time again
<archoniam> agh it would be easier if you just upgraded
<archoniam> Ello Wyrd. What's your question? if you have one?
<hyper__ch> archoniam: why would that be easier?
<archoniam> um well you wouldn't have to backup all your files and stuff hyper__ch
<archoniam> And if you use kubuntu they have it easy
<hyper__ch> archoniam: I already have a incremental snapshot-style backup every 6h
<archoniam> =O wtf is that?
<hyper__ch> archoniam: why not? don't you do regulare backups?
<archoniam> i dunno how to =P
<hyper__ch> archoniam: there are multiple way.... I use rsync and hardlinks
<archoniam> And what's the easiest way then?
<archoniam> lol, well that just gave me a reason to come into the chatroom XD
<archoniam> well, ima google it first =D
<hyper__ch> depends...
<hyper__ch> archoniam: http://www.howtoforge.com/rsync_incremental_snapshot_backups
<hyper__ch> archoniam: just skip the ssh part if you don't backup to a remote location as I do
<archoniam> alright then
<archoniam> thanks
<hyper__ch> and backup to another harddisk or - if possible - to another computer
<hyper__ch> best would be to another, remote computer ;)
<hyper__ch> and if you don't use mysql, you can also skip that ;)
<archoniam> Question, hyper__ch: I don't have a file server. How am i going to do this?
<hyper__ch> archoniam: well, where do you want to make backups to?
<archoniam> uhh, lol, i can never be sure
<hyper__ch> in that case the whole script is useless...
<archoniam> will all the files i need ta back up fit in a 4GB flash drive?
<hyper__ch> depends on what you want to backup ;)
<hyper__ch> if you try to backup 12gb files you have a problem
<hyper__ch> and is the flash drive fat32?
<archoniam> I'm not sure, let me fdisk it
<archoniam> W95 FAT32. Yep. But, i'll format it to linux or sum if i need to =D
<hyper__ch> well, the hardlinking does not work on fat32... this means no incremental backups
<hyper__ch> however you still can use rsync to do backups once in a while
<archoniam> and what are incremental backups?
<hyper__ch> incremental means only altered files will be newly transferred
<hyper__ch> and with hardlinks you can have snapshots
<hyper__ch> meaning at any given backup point you ahve a full backup of that time
<hyper__ch> and I do that every 6h back for 90 days
<R[a] ndom> 6 hours?
<R[a] ndom> wow
<hyper__ch> yeah
<archoniam> okay kool. Can i set it up with some kinda GUI?
<R[a] ndom> you ever get stuff from 72 hours ago?
<R[a] ndom> when 66 hours ago wouldn't do?
<hyper__ch> R[a] ndom: ???
<archoniam> hold on lemme format to linux.
<hyper__ch> archoniam: let be to fat32
<R[a] ndom> just seems pretty often to be running incremental backups and saving all of them
<R[a] ndom> not that I'm saying you shouldnt. was just curious if you used it. heh
<hyper__ch> R[a] ndom: was not too bad when I was writing my master thesis
<hyper__ch> R[a] ndom: so I had tons of backups
<wyrd> i used subverion for my diss
<archoniam> no i think i want an incremental snapshot so i need to format to linux-type?
<hyper__ch> iieks... diss.. what sane person would do that ;)
<wyrd> on a mirrored array, with periodical backups to the uni filerver
<wyrd> *fileserver
<hyper__ch> archoniam: do you actually know how much space you need for backups?
<hyper__ch> wyrd: what was the diss about?
<archoniam> Not rly, i just need to back up a max of 1gb of files
<hyper__ch> wyrd: the love life of windows virii?
<wyrd> hyper__ch, mapping networks with snmp
<hyper__ch> archoniam: don't you wanna first see how it works before formatting your stick?
<wyrd> was a pain in the arse
<archoniam> well, uh i think i need a quick and easy hard drive attach not my flash drive.i use it for my knoppix saves ^^
<hyper__ch> wyrd: sounds like it
<hyper__ch> archoniam: you can rsync also locally... so before you format your stick it's not bad to actually check how it works ;)
<hyper__ch> wyrd: what ws the page count?
<wyrd> can't remember
<wyrd> not many :P
<wyrd> ~100
<hyper__ch> wyrd: heheh... well, I liked writing 20-25p pages on interesting topics but the 80p for my master thesis was too much
<hyper__ch> I just think 20-25p is a nice size
<wyrd> sorry, not 100
<wyrd> 38 :(
<hyper__ch> wyrd: wow... that's cool...
<wyrd> just dug out my copy
<wyrd> it's a piece of crap
<hyper__ch> wyrd: the diss of Einstein was 18 pages if I remmeber correctly
<hyper__ch> wyrd: it was accepted?
<wyrd> it's a miracle i passed my course with a 2.1
<archoniam> hyper__ch what do you mean by check how it works?
<wyrd> yeah, was accepted
<hyper__ch> archoniam: what the actual mechanisms are behind my script
<archoniam> and also could i get it .gz'd and sent off through my network to some remote little thing?
<hyper__ch> wyrd: congrats ;)
<wyrd> i wrote it in latex, like a hardcore geek :D
<wyrd> looks nice
<archoniam> hyper__ch: lol, uh what is ur script
<hyper__ch> archoniam: gzipping would defy the purpose o fmy script
<wyrd> the program part dosn't work too well
<hyper__ch> archoniam: http://www.howtoforge.com/rsync_incremental_snapshot_backups
<blahblahx> what window managers can i replace xfwm with?
<blahblahx> with full support of course
<archoniam> you made that tutorial?
<hyper__ch> archoniam: yes
<wyrd> hyper__ch, what did you do?
<archoniam> whoa thanks
<hyper__ch> wyrd: what did I do?
<wyrd> yes
<hyper__ch> wyrd: in what context?
<wyrd> for assorted thesis and dissertations
<hyper__ch> wyrd: only master thesis: The implementation of the UN-Convention on Elimination of any Discrimination Against Women in Switzerland
<wyrd> history or politics?
<hyper__ch> wyrd: law
<wyrd> cool
<hyper__ch> wyrd: but most of it was a socologistic approach to it...
<archoniam> okay, kool, so i can get my backups on my flashdrive using that?
<hyper__ch> archoniam: yes you can... but you will have to alter quite  a few parts :) actually make yours a lot simpler
<hyper__ch> archoniam: thats why I said you first try to understand it
<blahblahx> so what can i replace xfwm with? fully supported of course
<archoniam> ...wait a minute, lol i just thought out a shell script
<blahblahx> ?
<hyper__ch> archoniam: :) you can forget about the ssh part in my script... yo can forget about the mysql part
<hyper__ch> archoniam: and probably use an include list and not exclude list
<archoniam> but i hate shell scripts. HATE THEM TRULY. i like normal executable textfiles so you don't have to go through the 'auth and sh script.sh' path
<hyper__ch> shell scripts are great
<blahblahx> im trying to be patient but no one is answering me
<archoniam> so why can't i use them on my computer most of the time?
<hyper__ch> and "normal exectutable textfiles" sounds like a contradiction to me
<hyper__ch> a textfile normally shouldn't be executable ;=
<archoniam> Um, im not sure blahblah. Hyper? Little help?
<wyrd> archoniam, i don't think anyone knows
<hyper__ch> never used another wm
<wyrd> i think most people in here are happy with xfwm
<blahblahx> well i need to replace it
<archoniam> same. Im not sure, have you googled it blahblahx?
<blahblahx> yeah i googled it, no real results
<hyper__ch> so, I'm off to bed
<hyper__ch> cya
<archoniam> cya
<wyrd> night
<hyper__ch> and archoniam try first to understand the workings of the script... then you can alter it easily
<archoniam> lemme check
<archoniam> okay hyper
<archoniam> nothing. Uh, i'm not sure blahblah.
<archoniam> i think the xfwm is the only wm for xfce's use
<blahblahx> yeah but you can change it
<archoniam> why is the wm needing a change so bad?
<archoniam> sorry bout that, just switchin to pidgin
<blahblahx> im doing a custom distro
<Matts> I'm looking for a Linux distro that is designed for installing on a USBstick and especially designed to be secure by default, so encrypted and designed to rdp using a VPN
<wyrd> you might want to have a look at puppy linux or damn small linux
<wyrd> they're both cool for usb sticks
<wyrd> not sure about security though
<Matts> yeah indeed, I know them, slax is kewl too... but I need the security
<Matts> I want to be able to connect to home like that
<wyrd> encrypted filesystems can be a pain to set up
<wyrd> i suspect the gentoo wiki has a article on it
<wyrd> http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_dmcrypt
<wyrd> you may have to combine a distro with your own work to get wwhat you want
<Matts> yep true
<Matts> I saw I nice dualboot with windows and a usbstick to boot the laptop with Linux and otherwise with Windows :)
<Matts> nice for the airport
<Matts> ok, sleep now :) thanks !
#xubuntu 2007-10-16
<frogbyte> motd
<frogbyte> My video in gxine is not working.  How can I fix it so it doesn't display the video 5 times in the screen?
<frogbyte> join# /ubuntu
<magic_ninja> does anyone know the mozilla-gecko package name for wine, tryin to get steam to work
<ZZ1> Hello???
<ZZ1> :)
<endra> Hello
<ZZ1> Hello endra are we online??
<endra> My xubuntu installation failed a few times with different reasons. It is a really old system with only 128MB of ram (530mhz AMD K6 i585)
<endra> ZZ1: I do believe we are, yes
<ZZ1> my first time here
<endra> ZZ1: welcome, my first time here as well
<endra> I am given the option to install in text mode, or install a command line system
<endra> My question is if I install a command line system, how hard is it to install the GUI front end later on?
<endra> (as if I did install in text mode)
<ZZ1> the package has it so it would be a matter typing the right command.
<endra> Okay
<endra> Did you require any help, ZZ1?
<ZZ1> just happy to be here with this working :)
<ZZ1> thanks
<endra> :)
<ZZ1> is there a cd burner software to make the iso image for a win 98 package? the nero is only good for winxp my old machine has win98.
<endra> I think K3B can make ISO images, not too sure.
<endra> or you can disk dump the cd in console: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/cdrom_image.iso
<ZZ1> hmmm would have to load my susu linux in to run it ,, , ,, will try that thanks :)
<endra> How do I know if I must use LVM or not?
<ZZ1> wiki has alot of info on it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<endra> thanks
<exw> anyone know what file to add "modprobe ndiswrapper" to modprobe on reboot
<sn4keeyez> anybody with nothing to do that would like to help a noob?
<sn4keeyez> I need help setting up a wireless connection on my new installation of xubuntu on my laptop.
<sn4keeyez> is anybody here?
<ThePub> sn4keeyez: I had a "Network" panel under "System" after installation of xubuntu-desktop on my system.
<ThePub> sn4keeyez: but I didn't do an xubuntu install (is there one?), I did an Ubuntu commandline-only install and then fetched the desktop package.
<sn4keeyez> hey the pub
<sn4keeyez> you still there?
<mikubuntu> any idea what might have caused an old dell laptop with xubuntu on it to crash, after it was operating properly, and then fails to take a reinstall, among other things giving a grub 18 error?
<ThePub> sn4keeyez: in and out
<ThePub> wow, thunar is taking 15 minutes to move 400 MBs from one folder to another?  O.o
<Rynux91> hey
<Rynux91> ...da** I forgot why I'm here
<Rynux91> ah
<Rynux91> now I remember...
<Rynux91> how do you install Flash player in 6.06?
<Rynux91> for FF1.5?
<Teejay__> hi
<Teejay__> Is it recommended to go for a clean install from xubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 or upgrade via internet
<zoredache_> you should be able to upgrade, but the real answer will come out in 2-3 weeks after lots of people have switched
<zoredache_> make a good backup of your system and try it...
<Catoptromancy> quick what was the command that print kernel version
<Catoptromancy> heh
<TheSheep> uname -r
<mikubuntu> i'm in a pickle guys.  which kernel should i install with x?  linux-generic, linux-image-generic, or linux-image-2.6.20.15-generic?
<mikubuntu> door number 1, door number 2, or door number 3?
<mikubuntu> please help, i've been trying to get something to run on this laptop for four hours now .. arrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh...
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: it's all the same
<ThePub> Is there some way to have xfce align desktop icons on the right side of the screen instead of the left by default?
<tinin> hi
<tinin> anyone here using gutsy yet?
<wbadger> I believe you can find help for gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<totalwormface> i am
<tinin> I'd like to know how to upgrade
<pequatre> hi. I'm using Xubuntu Gusty, i've last upgraded a few minutes ago.when trying to add the "network monitor" to the panel, it doesn't launch. Do you have this problem too ?
<pequatre> tinin, to gutsy ?
<tinin> yeah
<totalwormface> you can just do a 'sudo dpkg -c -d update-manager'
<totalwormface> :] 
<tinin> ok
<tinin> i'll try
<pequatre> well Alt+F2 then type "update-manager -d" then you'll see the option
<pequatre> is anyone using gutsy here ?
<tinin> pequatre, did you find gutsy buggy?
<pequatre> tinin, well to me it seems it doesn't add much to feisty, except a few bug :)
<gnomefreak> pequatre: join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy help
<pequatre> gnomefreak,
<pequatre> gnomefreak, ok thx
<keitherz> hello
<wbadger> hello
<keitherz> hey cant i set this to  1024 x 768 resolution
<wbadger> xfce menu -> Settings -> Display Settings
<keitherz> not listed maybe its because im only on live cd
<keitherz> how about upgrading to gusty gibbon
<keitherz> ok found ok found it
<keitherz> will xubuntu release gusty gibbon at the same time ubuntu release it
<wbadger> yeah
<keitherz> yey 2 days to go
<keitherz> im gonna install linux when they release it... friday
<wbadger> you may not be able to download it all in the same day... the servers might be overloaded
<keitherz> im gonna install xubuntu 7.04 and then ill just upgrade it...
<keitherz> hmm..
<keitherz> when i format one partition on windows
<wbadger> that's not a good idea
<wbadger> it is safer to install a new version than to upgrade
<keitherz> what tool should i use and format to what file format
<wbadger> on the live cd you have gparted
<wbadger> which you can use to format partitions
<keitherz> or just format to unallocated then install linux
<keitherz> oh ok
<wbadger> but don't forget to backup all the data first
<keitherz> use gparted then install linux
<wbadger> because once you format a partition the data on it is lost
<wbadger> actually gparted is part of the installation
<keitherz> yes i know
<keitherz> im just going to reformat then install linux cause the tutorials i can find is for ppl who need to create partition then install linux on it
<Catoptromancy> will jsut running update-manager  get  to 7.10?
<keitherz> ya
<Catoptromancy> cool
<keitherz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<keitherz> how bout you
<keitherz> well good night...
<keitherz> bye
<keitherz> wheres shut down
<keitherz> oh here
<keitherz> haha
<wbadger> :P
<keitherz> im new to xubuntu cause i first tried ubuntu but cant install it i only have 256 memory
<keitherz> ubuntu will be little slower
<keitherz> interfaces are different
<mindframe-> try fluxbuntu :)
<Jester45> anyone know how to fix a dependacy conflict with libc6 being allready installed but libc6-i686 needs a diffrent version
<Jester45> i just dist-upgraded a server to gusty
<Jester45> gutsy*
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<neozen> meep
<TheSheep> The program 'meep' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install meep
<vulcanius> hey, i just installed the xubuntu desktop and messing around i turned on the decorators in the desktop tweaks. the screen went black but the mouse remained, unfortunately theres no settings confirm countdown. is there a way to undo this?
<TheSheep> decorators?
<vulcanius> in 7.10 (don't know if you guys are helping with this or not yet) in the Preferences menu there is an utility for window manager tweaks. one of them is for window decorators or some such
<TheSheep> vulcanius: nope, can't see nothing about decorators
<vulcanius> are you running 7.10?
<TheSheep> vulcanius: yes
<vulcanius> TheSheep, do you see in either the Desktop Settings menu the Window Manager Tweaks or somesuch towards the bottom?
<vulcanius> TheSheep, heh, oh i hope you didn't click on it and screw up your desktop like mine
<TheSheep> vulcanius: nom just looking for anything that would vaguely resemble 'decoartor'
<vulcanius> well do you see the menu item i was referring to?
<vulcanius> i may not be referring to the right thing
<TheSheep> vulcanius: the settings menu contains 'desktop settings', 'window manager settings' and 'window manager tweaks'
<vulcanius> window manager tweaks is the one it was in. it should be like the first or second item in the WMT. what are those first few items?
<TheSheep> tabs: cycling, focus, accessibility, workspaces, placement, compositor
<vulcanius> it would have been under compositor
<TheSheep> vulcanius: 'enable display compositing', 'display full screen overlays directly'm 'show shadows under regular windows', 'show shadows under popup windows'
<vulcanius> it was enable display compositing. sorry, too much python on the brain, forget i said decorators
<TheSheep> vulcanius: did you enable compositing in your xorg.conf?
<vulcanius> after checking enable display compositing the desktop went black and only the mouse remained
<TheSheep> apparently your card has trouble with it
<vulcanius> TheSheep, unless that enabled it in my xorg.conf for me then no i didn't
<TheSheep> vulcanius: at least with current setttings
<vulcanius> TheSheep, so it can be disabled through the xorg.conf?
<TheSheep> vulcanius: see http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#windows
<TheSheep> vulcanius: you can disabel the option by editing a file in ~/.config/xfce/mcs_settings/
<TheSheep> vulcanius: ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml
<vulcanius> ah, many many thanks
<TheSheep> vulcanius: you can switch to a text console with alt+ctrl+f1, log in and edit that file with nano
<vulcanius> ok, just disabled it, gonna switch back over to xfce and check it out. thanks for the help
<TheSheep> vulcanius: you might need killing the X with alt+ctrl+backspace
<archoniam> Ello. Can someone help me with a shell script i'm making to back up my files?
<wbadger> archoniam, I think you'll find most help in #bash
<wbadger> but we can try
<archoniam> um ok. i need to know why this command comes up in error: zip -r $BAX . The command has all variables set.
<archoniam> error says that it has invalid command arguments and says cannot write zip file to terminal.
<wbadger> echo $BAX?
<archoniam> $BAX=/home/archoniam
<wbadger> does it say: zip error: Nothing to do! (archoniam.zip)
<archoniam> No. it says zip error: invalid command arguments (cannot write zip file to terminal)
<archoniam> i've tried everything
<archoniam> ok lemme do it in terminal itself and not from shell scripy
<archoniam> script*
<wbadger> that's a good idea anyway
<wbadger> and I think that it's not enough arguments to the zip prog
<wbadger> yeah
<wbadger> if you want a file backup.zip for example
<archoniam> what others do i need? zipfile name? it wont work that way 4 sum reason
<wbadger> you should (I think)
<wbadger> zip -r backup.zip $BAX
<wbadger> this works for me
<archoniam> ahhh that's what i did wrong
<archoniam> uh oh
<archoniam> okay now BAXSAVE=/home/archoniam/zipped.zip
<archoniam> i tried it and got same error! =(
<wbadger> what was the command?
<archoniam> zip -r $BAXSAVE $BAX
<wbadger> if you do it in a terminal do you get the same error?
<archoniam> um lemme chech
<wbadger> (don't forget to set the variables first)
<archoniam> check*
<archoniam> i did
<wbadger> yeah but when you try in the terminal
<wbadger> you have to set them again
<archoniam> WTF? it did it
<wbadger> it worked?
<archoniam> why wont it work in terminal then? yes it worked
<wbadger> it works in terminal or in the script?
<archoniam> in terminal. but i need it to do it in the script. aw heck ima go to#bash
#xubuntu 2007-10-17
<Graelb> Hello, how do i set this up so that i run compiz on X initiation with the arguments "compiz --indirect-rendering --replace"
<vinze> Graelb, in Settings->Autostarted Applications
<Graelb> Oh. I figured i would have to find the config file and edit that or something
<vinze> Oh wait, X initiation... Autostarted Applications makes it run on login
<Graelb> Well, the problem is that the system defaults the window manager to compiz, but it doesn't have those arguments
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i am now :)
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: ;)
<Kilroo> Grrrr.
<Kilroo> I'm trying to create a new user group, but after I've added it, when I close the users and groups management screen, it doesn't save my changes.
<Kilroo> I find this irritating.
<hyper_ch> Kilroo: sudo addgroup NAME
<Gabriella> Hello
<maxamillion> hello Gabriella
<Gabriella> Can anyone help me with an external HD
<Kilroo> interesting. THAT says the group already exists.
<Gabriella> I couldn't find the info with fdisk -l and did a dmesg, but have no idea what I should be looking for
<hyper_ch> Kilroo: then it exists
<hyper_ch> Gabriella: sudo fdisk -l
<Gabriella> Hyper: Already did that, doesn't find the info for the external
<hyper_ch> Gabriella: did you do:  sudo ?
<Gabriella> I did
<Gabriella> I assume it's at the bottom of the dmesg since I just plugged it in
<Kilroo> Ok. Then why doesn't is show up under users and groups?
<Kilroo> Ugh. This worked before.
<hyper_ch> Gabriella: lsusb ?
<hyper_ch> Kilroo: no clue
<Gabriella> Hyper: lsusb?
<hyper_ch> Gabriella: yeah, run    lsusb
<Gabriella> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Gabriella> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Gabriella> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter
<Gabriella> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<hyper_ch> [20:27] <Gabriella> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter --> looks like the usb part is working fine
<Gabriella> If it's any help, the drive used to automount until a couple of days ago
<Gabriella> No idea what could have caused the trouble
<hyper_ch> I don't have a usb harddisk ;)
<Gabriella> I'll try to improvise something
<gerro> anyone figure out a way to make xfce4-panel stay behind applications that are full screen?
<pili> Hi, could someone tell me what's the default theme for gutsy?
<pili> while upgrading it did not change my themes
<graelb> Hey quick question... is there any structural differences between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<pleia2> they have the same base, just different meta packages installed
<pleia2> so if you install ubuntu you can get xubuntu by installing the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<graelb> got it
<graelb> ok
<graelb> hehe
<toosarer> could somebody tell me where can I find md5 sums for the 7.04 386 desktop release?
<toosarer> nevermind
<wyrd> evenin' sheep
<neozen> meep
<RAdams> what's the absolute minimum packages I need to get a xubuntu desktop?
<RAdams> or rather an xfce desktop
<fifafrazer> The new xubuntu 7.10 is extremely slow :( My 2.6 Ghz Pentium 4 with Xubuntu is much slower than my 700 mhz celeron with Absolute linux (slackware distro) And it is not just the desktop environment. Even firefox is faster on my 700 mhz box.
<rob> tbh I prefer something like gentoo on low spec machines, not sure what the deal is with xubuntu but it is slow
<fifafrazer> to me it seems pretty much slower than 7.04..
<rob> I thought 7.04 was too slow :)
<fifafrazer> yes, my 2.6 Ghz box can be considered as a low spec machine nowadays.. Xubuntu requires dual-core, one core for the system and DE, and one core for the apps :)
<fifafrazer> 7.04 was slow too, but the features could justify it's low speed, but with 7.10, it's gone too far :D
<rob> yup
<neozen-work> ..................................................?
<neozen-work> dual-core requirements?
<neozen-work> tell me you're joking
<neozen-work> though I will agree w/ 7.04 seeming sluggish
<neozen-work> ...this is on a 1.4ghz box
<pili> on my pentium500 gutsy works fine
<neozen-work> only seemed sluggish w/ many apps running
<neozen-work> ie... over 25
<neozen-work> (NADD much?)
<pili> Could someone tell me what's the default theme for gutsy?
<pili> while upgrading it did not change my themes
<fifafrazer> NADD?
<fifafrazer> I'm not joking.. The clean install of gutsy is very slowish on my computer...
<pili> maybe a bug <fifafrazer>
<pili> try e17 as window manager
<fifafrazer> I've already wiped it... Trying/testing PC Linux OS right now
<neozen-work> fifafrazer: Nerd Attention Deficiency Disorder - http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2003/07/10/nadd.html
 * neozen-work grins
<neozen-work> and the room goes silent...
<keb> will there be a smooth upgrade from the LTS 6.06.1 release to the next LTS release?
<masteroc> hey, i got a quick question, i just installed swiftfox to use instead of firefox and i was wondering how to change the quicklaunch icon that is next to the applications menu?
<keb> masteroc : if you right-click on the icon and select Properties you can change the command that is invoked
<masteroc> thanks
<masteroc> also, what is the command to launch the terminal so i can add it to the quicklaunch area?
<pili> masteroc, xfce4-terminal
<pili> why siftfox?
<pili> is it better?
<pili> *swiftfox malcolmb
<pili> sorry <masteroc>
<keb> the swift red fox jumped over the lazy brown dog
<masteroc> swiftfox is suppose to be faster
<masteroc> because it is compiled for your specific processor
<pili> is it for newwer computers?
<masteroc> i did some render tests and it loaded pages about 3-4 secs faster...worth it i guess, it is basicallly just firefox recompiled
<masteroc> yea
<masteroc> any proc cept for the new dual core ones
<masteroc> all addons and settings work i believe
<pili> but I have a low machine, will it work faster than firefox?
<pimp^air> hi
<masteroc> low as in?
<masteroc> old?
<pimp^air> i'd like to install xubuntu to a imac bought yesterday... how ever i can't find any recent image to download
<pimp^air> the release-candidates are gone in expectation of the new final
<masteroc> just wait a day or 2
<masteroc> its easier than having to download all the updated files, etc (imo)
<pimp^air> however here it is the 18th and i don't want to wait... i'd take any RC as well, but i'd like to have a running system in 1 or 2 hours
<pimp^air> but from a recently updated rc shouldn be so much to download
<masteroc> also, keb, how do i expand my icons cause it is showing a little down arrow where i added the terminal?
<keb> masteroc : right click on the panel and choose Customize, there shuold be an option for size
<Pumpernickel> pimp^air: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/daily/current/
<pimp^air> Pumpernickel: thanks...
<Pumpernickel> pimp^air: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ if it's not a PPC iMac.
<pimp^air> i even used that server several times in the past, however i always forget about it
<pimp^air> yeah, its an intel one
<masteroc> keb: yea i can make the icon smaller or larger, but there is only 1, not the other one that i added
<keb> masteroc to change the icon itself, you can go into properties on it and there is an icon changing thing
<masteroc> keb: i just want to have 2 icons up there instead of the 1 that is showing up
<keb> you want 2 terminal icons?
<masteroc> just 1, but all im seeing is the swiftfox one, then there is a drop down menu to the terminal one
<masteroc> its like there is only room for 1
<keb> masteroc : you can customize the panel to make it wider, e.g. whole screen
<keb> e.g., Full Width
<pimp^air> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/rc/ is this already the final version?
<pimp^air> or is it really not available yet?
<pimp^air> oh, i see, the filenames never seem to contain information like build-date or rc-version
<keb> it seems to be in the release candidate directory
<masteroc> quit
<masteroc> mt
<keb> wow this swiftfox is snappier
#xubuntu 2007-10-18
<mokok> Anyone here knows good and light ides/editors for writing C code?
<malcolmb> does geany do what you want?
<mokok> Yes it does
<mokok> I just installed it
<mokok> And it seemed to be what I need
<malcolmb> mokok: good stuff
<malcolmb> it's off the xfce recommended apps list
<malcolmb> that list has a bunch of decent lightweight software
<malcolmb> http://wiki.xfce.org/recommendedapps
<mokok> Thanks
<mokok> I added that link to my bookmarks :)
<mcmischief> anyone in here?
<crimsun> yes
<mcmischief> could you help me with something?
<mcmischief> i want to install xubuntu but it doesn't seem to install for me.. after loading it just goes to a black screen
<mcmischief> maybe my computer can't handle it; it's an 800 mHz 160 MB RAM computer
<crimsun> are you using the desktop image, the text-based installer (alternate) image, or the server image?
<mcmischief> are you asking how i installed it
<mcmischief> or which installation i used
<mcmischief> xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386 btw
<crimsun> that's the desktop image, which requires more RAM than you have to run reasonably
<crimsun> I recommend you attempt to install using the alternate image
<mcmischief> ok
<mcmischief> thanks
<prak> is gutsy out now in most of the world?
<tonyyarusso> prak: See #ubuntu-release-party (no)
<prak> tonyyarusso: would it be released at the same time for the entire world?
<tonyyarusso> prak: yes.
<noooby> does thunar have inherent samba capabilites like nautilus?
<graelb> Hi there
<graelb> I'm having some issues with 7.10
<graelb>  Here's the deal though...If i try to go to google.com in FF, it doesn't work. If i ping www.google.com first from a terminal, then go to google in FF, it works
<Warpnow> I'm in the process of downloading Xubuntu. I've got a p2 350mhz with 128mb of ram, do you think I'll have trouble running it?
<Warpnow> I'm running DSL at the moment and am...rather unimpressed, mainly with its package management, which doesn't seem too work very often.
<tonyyarusso> Warpnow: should be fine I think.
<Pixilarion> Warpnow: I used to run it on a computer like that
<Pixilarion> and it worked fine
<Pixilarion> just don't do anything "fancy" :)
<Warpnow> Cool, thanks for the help. I'm really looking forward to it. Xubuntu looks much nicer than most of the other low-resource distros I've tried.
<Pixilarion> Warpnow: you can always try elbuntu or ebuntu or somehting
<Pixilarion> with enlightenment
<Pixilarion> it's prettu light too
<Pixilarion> but you will lose some functionality compared to xubuntu (xfce)
<Warpnow> I'm relatively new to linux as well, been using it about a year, are the skins on places llikee xfce-look.org resource intensive, or are they just image replacements, or some of both?
<jimmyww> okay, where do i find 7.10
<Pixilarion> i guess just replacements that won't take much more resources
<Pixilarion> jimmyww: jfgi ;)
<Warpnow> its in the room topic, jimmy
<jimmyww> thx'
<jimmyww> so there is no 7.10
<jimmyww> with stable
<Pixilarion> no, but should be out today
<jimmyww> so i should wait
<Pixilarion> just wait a few hours
<Pixilarion> if you want the stable release yes
<Warpnow> RCs tend to be pretty stable from my experience, but I don't know specifically about this one
<Pixilarion> but it will be more or less the same as the RC
<jimmyww> because along with ubuntu its not out yet
<jimmyww> ?
<Warpnow> generally an RC is very near complete but they're just putting it through a last test
<jimmyww> okay
<jimmyww> now one more question
<jimmyww> the machine i want to put linux on is 1ghz and 256mb
<jimmyww> should i go for xubuntu
<jimmyww> or ubuntu
<jimmyww> renembering that im new to linux
<jimmyww> ?
<Warpnow> hrm, does 7.10 xubuntu have compiz like 7.`0 Ubuntu does (I hear, haven't actually tried 7.10...)?
<Pixilarion> ubuntu will be ok
<jimmyww> pixilarion, what do u mean
<Pixilarion> jimmyww: it has more features than xubuntu so you should try that one first
<Warpnow> he means you have the power to run either
<jimmyww> thx
<Pixilarion> Warpnow: compiz is not installed by default
<Pixilarion> Warpnow: but you can always add it by installing
<jimmyww> what is the minium specs for both
<Warpnow> 256mb vs 128mb according to the official site, but I heard xubuntu runs on 64 decently
<jimmyww> and on my 1ghz 256mb machine, will ubuntu work at a reasonable speed
<jimmyww> because that is what im fearing
<jimmyww> *is not
<Warpnow> Its more about the programs you run. It should run fine, but don't try to run all the apps it comes with at the same time. Xubuntu will come with lighter apps which make it harder to use your RAM.
<jimmyww> and thats why im thinking about xubuntu because i hear it runs faster
<Warpnow> Your machine will run Ubuntu fine, as it only uses less than 100mb to boot (I think, don't quote me, but its close)
<jimmyww> okay thx
<Warpnow> Its just that if you load Ubuntu, Blender, OOo, Firefox, ect, at the same time..
<Warpnow> your ram may limit you, whereas xubuntu includes programs where that's less less likely
<jimmyww> ill probably try both
<jimmyww> so what time do we expect a release?
<Pixilarion> anytime this day i guess
<Warpnow> Are you moving from Windows or Mac?
<jimmyww> im on a mac now
<jimmyww> and i like it
<jimmyww> but i want to replace my windows machine that runs slow with linux
<Warpnow> ah, yeah, I've heard Mac users tend to like Ubuntu and Windows users find Kubuntu more immediately pleasing, but once you've been using it for a few days, it doesn't matter much.
<jimmyww> i definitly dont want to give up my mac
<jimmyww> but im happy to give up my winblows machine
<jimmyww> anyway
<Warpnow> You can put Ubuntu on your mac :-p
<jimmyww> yes, but i still want to use mac os x as my main os
<Warpnow> I use macs for video editting. Mac OSX runs circles around the older version of the Mac OS
<jimmyww> yes
<jimmyww> there are programs on my mac that i also love
<Warpnow> I used to despise using Macs, but now I kinda wish they had gone the full way and just made it linux-like BSD distro for all machines
<jimmyww> for example there is quicksilver - quicksilver.blacktree.com
<jimmyww> i cant live with out that
<jimmyww> warpnow, what do u mean
<jimmyww> oh well
<Warpnow> haha, my live DSL didn't like that blacktree site
<Warpnow> for some reason the browser just froze
<jimmyww> the website is having trouble lately
<jimmyww> someone hacked in to it and spammed it, i think
<Warpnow> opera doesn't seem to play nice with DSL, either, but I couldn't get Firefox 2 or Konqueror to work at all
<Warpnow> My main pc caught on fire- literally, my motherboard had flames coming from it
<jimmyww> wow
<Warpnow> so I scrapped together an old Pentium 2 motherboard with a 128mb of ram I found an old HD from years ago
<jimmyww> wikipedia has a bit on quicksilver- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quicksilver_%28software%29
<Warpnow> and am running the OS from the HD while I download Xubuntu to the HD to install, heh.
<jimmyww> though it doesn't explain how amazing it is
<Warpnow> wikipedia is like the greatest site ever
<Warpnow> I remember when only geeks knew about it...
<jimmyww> i dont, im only 15
<Warpnow> I'm 17, 18 in 2 weeks :D
<jimmyww> cool
<jimmyww> what is your main os now?
<Warpnow> Generally Ubuntu, I still run XP on my laptop because its not so easy to get linux running on it, though.
<jimmyww> yes, the reason y i waiting for 7.10 is that when i run the live cd
<jimmyww> i get a buffer error i/o on logical bored f...
<jimmyww> or something like that
<jimmyww> and no one can help me with it
<Warpnow> yeah, I'm still pretty newbish, I spend more times asking questions on the forum than anything, haha
<Warpnow> the people on the forum are friendly as hell, though
<jimmyww> not like digg
<Warpnow> alot of the people on digg just aren't very bright. Its become too popular.
<jimmyww> yes, many of the people like to criticize others rather that discuss the topic
<jimmyww> ..
<jimmyww> hurry up, please
<nbjayme> hello all. I have added a network (pci) card into my system. I am using feisty. the network card is rtl8139c how do i add this? (i have restarted my computer but i do not see an eth1 in the network-admin). thanks for the help.
<jimmyww> ya
<jimmyww> y
<strohi> hi
<jimmyww> hi
<jimmyww> does anyone know if conkey works on xubuntu
<strohi> when comes the7.10 final xubuntu?  i need one desktop disk an  thinking about to load the 7.04
<d1n0> damnit, got k/b for yelling at a bot at #ubuntu-release-party :/
<rijo> Hi, Im trying to get my wireless network working. Its WPA encrypted wich i assume isnt configureable by default since there's just a wep option. What do I need to be able to configure it?
<TheSheep> !wifi | rijo
<ubotu> rijo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> rijo: and look for 'wpa supplicant'
<rijo> oki
<keoni86> topic
<keoni86> woops
<keoni86> Does anyone know if 7.10 is ontime?
<R[a]ndom> yeah the regular ubuntu images are up
<R[a]ndom> but not offficially released yet
<R[a]ndom> havent seen any xubuntu images
<sadizm> xubuntu seems to be up at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<sadizm> rumors say that this isn't final, but i'm dling anyway ~_~
<keoni86> ah
<R[a]ndom> sadizm, yeah, I'm pretty sure theyre wrong
<R[a]ndom> as it isnt labelled RC or anything
<R[a]ndom> and they arent about to just randomly update ISOs that were just uploaded
<keoni86> got a point
<sadizm> everyone on the forum's wondering why they don't "officially" release it yet
<sadizm> some people are complaining that it's practically Oct19 in their time zomes XD
<sadizm> *zones
<keoni86> lol
<keoni86> 1kb sec
<keoni86> must be busy
<sadizm> the torrent's faster :)
<keoni86> ya i was just thinking maybe i should install a torrent client
<gladier> hey guys ... you currently have a RC .. whens the full blown thing going ot be done?
<gladier> for 7.10
<jimmyww> where do i download 7.10 can u post a link
<_agn_> is 7.10 out yet ?
<gladier> yea
<gladier> ubuntu .. not xubuntu
<gladier> www.ubuntu.com ;)
<jimmyww> gladier, where is the xubuntu torrent
<gladier> there is no xubuntu 7.10 yet afaik
<jimmyww> is it here
<jimmyww> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<krull> thanks for the link jimmyww
<jimmyww> so is it out?
<gladier> yaha
<_agn_> whats the diffe between desktop and alternate /
<gladier> desktop is a livecd
<_agn_> i see
<_agn_> thanx
<gladier> alternate is for low memory machiens with a FB install
<_agn_> ok
<gladier> fb = framebuffer
<jimmyww> is there a enough people for the torrent?
<_agn_> so it won;t make much diff for a system with 1gb ram
<gladier> no it just means its an alternate install .. end product is the same
<_agn_> k
<gladier> eg.. my laptop with 192mb ram
<jimmyww> is the torrent seeded
<_agn_> doh, torrent says it couldn't connect to server
<jimmyww> im not sure if it is ment to be download now
<gladier> might not be released
<jimmyww> i think you right
<gladier> nope
<gladier> its been released
<_agn_> yeah
<gladier> xubuntu site ust hasnt been updated
<gladier> confirmed by a dev
<jimmyww> damm
<gladier> ??
<jimmyww> so can we download it or not
<_agn_> yes, torrent is working now
<_agn_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<gladier> lol
<gladier> all of the xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu trackers are bieng DDOS'd
<_agn_> fsck
<jimmyww> doss'd?
<_agn_> i see the irc channels being flodded with bots
<_agn_> damn, torrent stopepd
<_agn_> seems like the tracker went down again
<_agn_> jimmyww: just DDoS's
<_agn_> *DDoS'd
<jimmyww> what does it mean
<gladier> think about how many people are currently downloading?
<jimmyww> me
<_agn_> gladier: yeah
<_agn_> jimmyww: distribuetd denial of service
<gladier> i know at least 50 people who are dedicating 4mb uplinks to seeding the torrent
<_agn_> *distributed
<jimmyww> okay
<gladier> aka .. too many people trying to conenct at once
<_agn_> gladier: wow
<_agn_> prollt
<jimmyww> yeah
<_agn_> *prolly
<_agn_> arrrrgh
<jimmyww> why wont it work then
<jimmyww> mines picking up now
<_agn_> uploading faster than its downloading
<_agn_> crap
<jimmyww> downloading from 4 of 40 peers
<jimmyww> this is slower then the direct download
<gladier> oh btw _agn_ /... thats the ubuntu torrent
<_agn_> which one ?
<_agn_> damn its dead again
<gladier> std i386 and alt i386
<gladier> as theyre going to be the heaviest hit
<_agn_> you mean the link i posted ?
<gladier> in the ubuntu torrent for those seeders
<jimmyww> i think i might try again tomorror
<_agn_> the 4mb pipes
<_agn_> ?
<gladier> yea
<_agn_> k
<gladier> sorry .. i try to be clear
<_agn_> xbuntu is crawling
<gladier> but i have so much stuff going on at once atm
<_agn_> gladier: :)
<gladier> gfs who want to talk .. friends who have gf trouble ... clients who want midnight support
<misfitpierce> Hello
<misfitpierce> is the xubuntu final out yet?
<gladier> it appears so :P
* Pumpernickel changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:   http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing   list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Gutsy (NEW STABLE): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<misfitpierce> have link where i can grab maybe? Im coming up to list that says oct 11 near each download
<gladier> lol ... pumpernickel .. you beat me to asking you to do it
<misfitpierce> oct 11th dosnt seem right for final
* Pumpernickel changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Gutsy (NEW STABLE): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<_agn_> much better
<jimmyww> yes
<gladier> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<misfitpierce> much thanks pumpernickel
<_agn_> torrent is picking up
<jimmyww> i dont think so
<_agn_> it is, for me
<_agn_> although a bit slow
* Pumpernickel changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Gutsy (NEW STABLE): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/ (or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/ for PPC/P
<Pumpernickel> gah
* Pumpernickel changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy (NEW STABLE): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/ (or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/ for PPC/PS3/IA64)
<Pumpernickel> That should do it.
<_agn_> :)
<jimmyww> geting there
<jimmyww> how far thru the download are you guys
<jimmyww> me, 6 mbs
<jimmyww> 1.5%
<jimmyww> 8 days remaining
<_agn_> just 5.7mb here :(
<gladier> :|
<jimmyww> im giving up
<jimmyww> it is 10 o clock here in australia
<jimmyww> so i think its bed time
<jimmyww> got school work 2morrow anyway
<jimmyww> cya
<jimmyww> have fun with your new distro
<_agn_> cya
<gladier> lol
<gladier> jimmyww where in aus?
<gladier> bah
<_agn_> late
<_agn_> fsck, i uploaded 7.2mb and wonloaded 6.3
<_agn_> wtf
<_agn_> *downloaded
<cjae_> how does one cycle through the windows/programs open by the keyboard in win I think it was ctrl-tab?
<gladier> in windows is alttab
<cjae_> right thanks
 * gladier questions your right to be in this channel
<gladier> :P
<cjae_> 0_o
<cjae_> my screen was frozen thats why I was having problems
<d1n0> its out yes?
<gladier> hai
<misfitpierce> Does the alternate Xbuntu also have the drive encryption
<krull> d1n0: yup :)
<gladier> ... ng
<gladier> nfi*
<krull> btw... anyone know of a howto LTSP with xubuntu?
<d1n0> hmm url?
<d1n0> ah neverMIND
<krull> ;)
<d1n0> was looking at the wrong place.... xubuntu.com... but all i need is here
<misfitpierce> so xubuntu gutsy has drive encryption as well on alternate
<misfitpierce> just to be clear 100%
<misfitpierce> only alternate right?
<cjae_> Does anyone know a solution to faster dvd burning?  I am trying to backup xubuntu and dvd burn speeds are terrible.
<cjae_> Will using a non generic kernel help my situation? Recompile
<gladier> get an external hdd
<d1n0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/ wont work..
<d1n0> probably overloaded.... any others? torrents?
<Pumpernickel> The servers are being hammered right now.  Please be patient.
<cjae_> yes thought of this but why is dvd burning such an issue, reading launchpad and other sites and many are having issues
<cjae_> gladier,
<misfitpierce> Does anyone know if xubuntu alternate supports the encryption to partitions like ubuntu
<cjae_> gladier, and I have not known there to be such a long standing issue in linux except for multimedia playback and that was due to laws
<krull> yeah
<krull> my dl just stopped :S
<nikolam> 7.10 is out even not announced yet.
<krull> woot it resumed :) thanks guys!
<d1n0> krull: torrent?
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> What torrent should I use
<nikolam> i will download with http then share it with torrent
<krull> d1n0: nope from cdimage
<krull> im at 41%
<krull> its just being hammered
<krull> I'll share it with BT as soon as I am done dling...
<mikubuntu> guys, if i only have a terminal, and no gui, is it still possible to launch a browser, AND, does anybody knw what browser would be installed in fluxbuntu?
<gladier> cjae_ - packet writing is still a new thing for linux
<d1n0> krull: cool
<nikolam> I think that fluxbuntu documentation reveales that
<cjae_> gladier, when just burning random files to dvd, why is it faster to have then all in folders/directories than on their own?
<cjae_> meaning that the burn goes smoother and faster
<nikolam> I use seamonkey/iceape beacouse i think i use less ram for mail, newsgroups and browsing then with thunderbird/firefox
<misfitpierce> No confirming for me here... Noone knows if Xubuntu alternate has encryption option like new Ubuntu alt?
<nikolam> But there are some lightweight browsers
<krull> where are the torrents? I've finished dling x/ubuntu 7.10 isos and I'd like to share em via BT
<misfitpierce> torrents are at link location in topic
<krull> thanks
<d1n0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<nikolam> misfitpierce: Hey, but what torrent to use? Every mirror have different torrent?
<krull> thanks d1n0... already sharing :)
<d1n0> good, cause im downloading :)
<misfitpierce> go to link in topic nikolam
<misfitpierce> only 1 torrent for each diff type
<nikolam> Ok, I will use that 10x
<nikolam> Bu I will look for amd64 one alternate
<misfitpierce> so noone knows if xubuntu alt carries encryption option like ubuntu gutsy has now on alt?
<misfitpierce> cant find info anywhere
<nikolam> I think 7.10 is not announced yet on xibinti.org Therefore, You should wait a bit
<nikolam> xubuntu.org
<d1n0> nikolam: this channel is official
<nikolam> But I am running 7.04 amd64 xubuntu and I got message that i can upgrade.
<d1n0> you can, or cant?
<nikolam> That I can but I want just yet
<misfitpierce> he got message to upgrade and link in topic says its out
<d1n0> it is out
<nikolam> I got button on upgrade manager to upgrade.
<nikolam> Ok :)
<gladier> nikolam i was speaking to a dev a little while ago
<gladier> he said its official
<nikolam> Ok :)
<d1n0> why do you guys use xubuntu? why not ubuntu/kubuntu?
<nikolam> xubuntu uses less resources, xfce is cool
<d1n0> what computers specs?
<nikolam> xubuntu can run on older computers and is faster on new ones
<krull> im looking into using xubuntu on some lowend pcs
<krull> also on LTSP setup
<nikolam> xubuntu is great choice for older pc
<d1n0> i run it on core2quad q6600 with 2gb ram, should i rather use ubuntu/kubuntu?
<nikolam> Maybe,
<nikolam> But I strongli dislike bloated env. of gnome/kde since I get used to xfce
<d1n0> bloated?
<nikolam> I also have 2 gigs now but I worked with 7.04 with no problems on 384Mb on p3. i think it is powerfull.
<nikolam> d1n0: Maybe I used wrong expression, sorry
<cjae_> does anyone know yet if dvd burning under gutsy is any better?
<nikolam> I like xfce much more beacouse i can make it look how i want
<d1n0> nikolam: ok
<d1n0> do you use compiz fusion?
<nikolam> why, dvd burning worked great before..
<misfitpierce> Im downloading xubuntu gutsy alt but want to know if it supports encryption like ubuntu alt... Anyone know yet thats awake? lol
<cjae_> nikolam, can't get any good speeds out of my burner
<nikolam> i dont use it yes but will test it on 7.10 I tried compiz on 7.04 but haven`t find it useful, Picture is a little bit blurry with 3D (Amd690G integrated graphics, fglrx(\)
<nikolam> cjae_: Try to use k3b is supposed to be the best Open source linux burning application
<cjae_> I am using that
<nikolam> Hm, maybe your DVD is on PATA and working in PIO mode
<nikolam> Chech Bios settings and make it work as only device-maste.
<nikolam> master
<homebrewcider> probably a stupid question BUT my box is running xubuntu fiesty, will a dist-upgrade upgrade it to gutsy gibbon? sorry if this is a ridiculous question
<krull> I cant seem to get use to KDE's UI... damn MS influence :S
<gladier> i find gnome easier and faster
<nikolam> homebrewcider: In your place I would use Update manager application to upgrade
<homebrewcider> that will do what I asked?
<nikolam> gladier: Reely? everyone is saying that xfce is much more lightweight and faster
<krull> gnome seems more win32user friendly
<krull> but xfce is lighter than gnome
<gladier> yea
<gladier> sorry
<gladier> xfce is lighter
<gladier> its been a long day
<nikolam> I just dont like default ubuntu theme. on gnome it is so.. brown ahh.
<gladier> up since 6 .. is now 11
<gladier> lol i use the studioubuntu theme
<krull> I couldn't run 710 ubuntu on a p3 with 512 ram
<krull> and xubuntu booted nicely
<gladier> wth
<gladier> ...
<gladier> 512 mb ram is tonens
<nikolam> krull: Qool :)
<gladier> i have had it on a p3 500mhz 192
<gladier> just wasnt sp33dy enough
<nikolam> I worked quite nice with xubuntu on P3-733/384Mb RAm
<krull> yeah its weird really
<nikolam> It used to use just about 80-90 mb after boot
<homebrewcider> nikolam, the update manager will do what i originally asked?
<nikolam> homebrewcider: It have button: Update to 7.10, so YES :)
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> thanx
<krull> is 1:2 ratio with ram/swap still applicable with xbuntu?
<krull> ie: 512ram/1024swap
<nikolam> krull: That is general question for linux, I think I still use x2 swap
<krull> HDD is also a premium here... :D
<gladier> lol i use 2gbram no swap
<krull> I really got old systems... p3/p2s with 2GB hdds even! :D
<krull> there's one with 512MB HDD! :D
<krull> bless...
<nikolam> krull: Maybe you could set up 2 hdd/s as a software raid. raid0 or 1 for sstem, raid1 for data and raid0 for swap :)
<krull> heheh nice one nikolam :) I might try that
<nikolam> I think you need 2gigs of HDD space for full install
<krull> no! dl stopped at 99%!!!
<krull> phew
<krull> its trickling :)
<krull> the servers are taking a beating!
<krull> finished from cdimage! thanks!
<krull> I got BT sharing them now ;)
<homebrewcider> hmm, update manager has no button "upgrade to 7.10"
<gladier> click reload :P
<homebrewcider> did
<nikolam> change your update server.
<nikolam> Your mirror is maybe not updated yet
<nikolam> Choose it in "software sources"
<krull> bbiab
<nikolam> and then refresh again
<nikolam> Or just wait till your mirrors refresh itself
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> I'll be more patient
<f4te> using the update button in "applications -> system -> update manager", thatll install xubuntu 7.10?
<f4te> all the working says "ubuntu 7.10" thats all...
<homebrewcider> good point
<f4te> anyone done it this way?
<scriptdevil> *release time
<scriptdevil> if ubuntu and xubuntu use the same repos, why does the *release* time differ?
<vinze> Because someone from Xubuntu has to be online to release it
<vinze> But we need release notes
<vinze> So I'll be making those in a minute and then I'll announce it on the website I think
<gladier> vinze ... you a dev i take it?
<vinze> gladier, well... I update the website mostly, and follow the mailinglist...
<gladier> aha
<gladier> update the website dammit :P
<gladier> i was getting confused
<scriptdevil> well.i have always used rolling distros as a long term distro. ubuntu is not . so can you tell me if my assumption is right. "I wont get an update to firefox unless the next release is made"
<vinze> You'll get updates, but just security updates
<scriptdevil> vinze: hmmm. like say rewind 1 year back, i would get 1.5.2 but not 2.0
<scriptdevil> from a 1.5.1
<vinze> Yeah
<scriptdevil> ok..
<vinze> But when Firefox 1.5 isn't supported anymore I believe Ubuntu will update those of supported systems to Firefox 2
<scriptdevil> thats more than enough.. after playin a lot with distros.. say about 20 now, i decided to settle down. so i chose ubuntu. no tweaking and stuff like that. just the good ol range of software, and programming tools
<scriptdevil> i better start contributing.. just laid my hands on steve wozniak's book. iWoz.. amazing read
<scriptdevil> hmmm. a gnomefreak in Xubuntu??
 * gladier = gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gladier> hardly use anything else when i have a choice
 * gladier = A gnomefreak
<gladier> lol
<gladier> not THE
<scriptdevil> hmmm.. ok.. then i must call myself an emacsfreak
<vinze> Does anyone know of a mirror of Xubuntu's Desktop CD?
<gladier>  guys .. if your interested in car computers .. some thing you might be interested in www.nghost-project.com (not spam .. just getting the word out there)
<gladier> theres quite a fe
<gladier> w
<scriptdevil> vinze: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.04/release/
<vinze> I meant Gutsy... But I found one already
<scriptdevil> vinze: you did?
<vinze> Yeah
<scriptdevil> i thought it was yet to mirror
<vinze> MESSAGE TO EVERYBODY: If you can, please seed the Xubuntu Gutsy torrents
<mindframe-> link
<mindframe-> ill seed it on 100mbit
<vinze> yeah coming ;-)
<vinze> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/desktop/ for the desktop CD
<vinze> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/alternate/ for the alternate CD
<scriptdevil> good..
<vinze> O darn it
<scriptdevil> i wll seed it in 1 and a half hours.. my net is free of cost after 9pm IST
<scriptdevil> vinze: what?
<vinze> Problem connecting to tracker - (111, 'Connection refused')
<scriptdevil> :-|
<Greenery> no torrent file yet?
<vinze> There are torrent files, but I can't connect
<Greenery> oh i clicked the wrong one lol
<scriptdevil> my god.. the ubuntu servers are hell slow now..
<gladier> nGhost Media Center BETA Version: 0.95
<gladier> Nanonymous Group and the nGhost Team
<gladier> Source available at: http://www.nanonymous.org
<gladier> Licensed under the GNU GPL
<gladier> whoops
<gladier> sorry ..
<vinze> Yeah and cdimage.ubuntu.com won't even load
<scriptdevil> well.. i am not able to download rtorrent
<scriptdevil> :-|
<Greenery> no seeder yet
<vinze> BitTornado? BitTorrent?
<scriptdevil> i dont have em
<scriptdevil> i need cmd line stuff
<scriptdevil> i hate having to many gui sessions
<vinze> :)
<scriptdevil> like, i use irssi for irc chat, firefox for web-browsing(cos i cannot avoid it), mplayer for music and emacs for all the rest
<mindframe-> server isn't available
<mindframe-> vinze, what's different about alternate images again?
<vinze> Yeah I noticed...
<vinze> mindframe, that's a text-based installer
<scriptdevil> if alone wmii was not screwed up in favour of dwm, i would use it
<scriptdevil> mindframe-: curses based
<mindframe-> ah
<scriptdevil> better for systems with lower processor power and RAM
<d1n0> which distro should i be running on my core2quad with 2gb ram etc
<scriptdevil> well.. i386 will do well
<scriptdevil> but technically, it is amd64
<scriptdevil> d1n0: your config is the same as mine
<vinze> d1n0, the one you like best :)
<mindframe-> well assuming the server starts working, i'll seed 300GB
<Greenery> any release note for xubuntu?
<d1n0> i feel like, xubuntu wont give me full support for my hardware...
<vinze> Greenery, I'll be working on them in a minute
<scriptdevil> d1n0: why so?
<d1n0> scriptdevil: i'm not sure
<scriptdevil> mine is a core2duo E 6555, 4mb l2 cache, dg33fb classic intel motherboard, nvidia 7300gt and 2 gig of ram
<scriptdevil> xubuntu i386 does well
<scriptdevil> with a 20 second boot time and a 5 second shutdown time
<d1n0> only reason i sticked to xubuntu was that it handled my keyboard and mouse bluetooth problems out of the box... couldnt get both to work in ubuntu...
<vinze> Ah, people, the Xubuntu torrents work now
<vinze> So please seed them if you can
<vinze> (And if you don't know how to, please ask ;-)
<d1n0> vinze: i'm seeding
<d1n0> 400kb/s
<vinze> Good d1n0 :)
<d1n0> :)
<vinze> Huh? I've already uploaded more than I've downloaded :)
<scriptdevil> is it possible to seed without downloading in the first place, i thought of seeding, but i dont have the iso, so i will uselessly add to the server load
<mindframe-> yes
<scriptdevil> mindframe-: how?
<mindframe-> download the iso to whatever directory your torrent client data directory
<mindframe-> err
<vinze> Well, you have to have something to upload, but you can just start the torrent and upload while downloading the iso, and then keep on running the torrent even after your download has completed
<mindframe-> wherever your torrent client stores data
<scriptdevil> ok. i have a slow net conn, so i will give 30kb/s to upload
<mindframe-> it would save bandwidth if you just hop on the torrent
<mindframe-> xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<mindframe->              208.0 /  566.4 MB Rate: 1740.9 / 690.5 KB Uploaded:   410.0 MB [34%]  0d  0:08 [T  R: 1.97
<d1n0> what version of xfce is xubuntu 7.10 comming with?
<vinze> 4.4.1
<vinze> See http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/xfce4
<scriptdevil> :)
<mindframe-> it's running well on my desktop and laptop so far
<d1n0> and what version was in 7.04?
<scriptdevil> i like it when the channel is not very crowded.. at times, #ubuntu drives me mad
<vinze> d1n0, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/xfce4
<vinze> 4.3.99.1
<mindframe-> vinze, so why is the alternate image larger than the desktop?
<d1n0> so no big updates?
<vinze> mindframe, no idea
<vinze> d1n0, not in Xfce itself
<d1n0> ok
<scriptdevil> mindframe-: because .. err.. it includes the installer?
<vinze> But a lot in Xubuntu - it'll take a while to create the release notes
<scriptdevil> i mean ncurses and stuff
<vinze> Ah, yes, that'll be it: the Desktop's installer is compressed
<scriptdevil> goodbye people
<vinze> Bye
<Sergo> hello all
<vinze> Hey Sergo
<mindframe-> rtorrent does not like these files :/
<mindframe-> it keeps dying
<d11n0> we need utorrent for linux
<Sergo> why on xubuntu.com the new xubuntu isn't
<Sergo> =]
<vinze> Because I'm still working on the release notes
<vinze> October 18th hasn't finished yet ;-)
<Sergo> thanks
<mindframe-> RatThing, it's you.
<mindframe-> vinze, tracker is down i believe
<vinze> mindframe-, I'm still down/uploading
<hyper_ch> mindframe-: I'm also uploading fine http://www.sjau.ch/torrent.png
<mindframe-> i guess rtorrent was lying to me... it says can't connect to server but it's actually uploading.
<hyper_ch> mindframe-: compiled from svn?
<mindframe-> .0.7.8
<hyper_ch> mindframe-: ;)
<mindframe-> i might go back to 0.7.7 real quick
<cjae_> anyone willing to help me setup dma on optical and hdd and hdparm.conf  since  Iam having troubles as the kernel now uses sda instead of hdc and such
<cjae_> thought this enabled by default since edgy
<vinze> How can I make an image a link on the Ubuntu wiki?
<vinze> And how can I hotlink images in the first place?
<vinze> Nevermind, I found out
<cjae_> sudo hdparm - d1 /dev/sda does not work
<cjae_> and if I look at hdparm.conf nothing is enabled
<brick__> damn. that cdimage server is getting some traffic now it seems.. shitslow:P
<vinze> Lol :)
<vinze> I've just finished the Xubuntu download and am seeding now :)
<brick__> smooth. im installing transmission on livecd to down it from torrents..
<theDeul> hello folks
<vinze> hey theDeul
<theDeul> is anyone able to give a little help? I'm a bigtime xubunu (and linux) newb...
<vinze> Depends what your problem is ;-)
<theDeul> :)
<theDeul> well, I've just gotten xubuntu 7.04 running on my intel imac, but the system doesn't seem to have recognized the wireless...
<cjae> is dma enabled by default in xubuntu feisty?
<vinze> theDeul, where did you look?
<theDeul> just using the gui, no terminal, but went to the network settings
<vinze> In System->Network I take it?
<theDeul> modem and wired connection are shown, but no option for wireless
<theDeul> yes
<vinze> It could be that it is just not supported, then you could try using the Windows driver
<theDeul> okay..
<theDeul> where do I search for the windows driver?
<cjae> k nobody knows
<brick__> vinze, if im lucky. ill have it in 12 hours according to transmission:P
<vinze> theDeul, you should have it on the CD you got with your card, and then you need a Xubuntu application to install it which I'm going to look for now
<vinze> brick__, hmm, that's not so fast :P
<brick__> iknow.. only 4 seeders here..
<vinze> It says "20 seeds seen recently" for me for the Desktop CD, 10 for the Alternate
<vinze> i386
<brick__> wow.. jumped up to 11 now.. downloading at 90kb/s
<vinze> :)
<brick__> around 2 hours then if im lucky. i have the rc1, was about to install from it. but can wait a couple off hours..
<theDeul> ah, I didn't buy the card seperately, came configured on the imac
<brick__> do you know if there is a package selection meny during the install off 7.1 now? as to choose what packages i want and dont?
<cjae> /dev/sda:
<cjae>  Timing cached reads:   1436 MB in  2.00 seconds = 717.58 MB/sec
<cjae>  Timing buffered disk reads:   56 MB in  3.07 seconds =  18.22 MB/sec
<brick__> i hate "cleaning up" right after installing.. remove lots off stuff i never use..
<brick__> hee
<cjae> are these good timings
<vinze> brick__, no there's not :(
<brick__> hmm craps.. thats why i primely run debian. but the lenny is so unstable and etch does not work with my gfx card and compiz together:(
<brick__> so out off the my sda with debian and in with xubuntu :P
<brick__> vinze,  do you remmember what that "mac look" dock program is called?
<vinze> brick__, Avant Window Navigator/awn
<brick__> they use engage on dreamlinux that is pretty smooth. but i cantfind it anywhere
<vinze> And Engage isn't much more than a specially configured panel to increase the icons in size when hovered I believe
<vinze> And it works very annoying because your windows cover it
<brick__> hmm ok. worked pretty smooth on dreamlinux livecd though.. il try awn...
<nikolam> does open office works at you after upgrade to 7.10
<vinze> It should
<RAdams> it does on my ubuntu box. haven't upgraded my xubuntu box yet
<nikolam> I got 1 question also
<nikolam> I kind of installed java from sun site
<RAdams> hisss
<nikolam> beacouse azureus showed me it uses java 1.4
<nikolam> but i have java6
<nikolam> Now after install, azureus don`t work anymore
<nikolam> even after I reinstalled java from 7.04 repo
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41076/
<brick__> you must set what java version is to be used when running java apps. dont really remmember the command though. but drop azureus:P Transmission rules:P fast, light and stable:P
<nikolam> is Transmission multiplatform and support outgoing encryption?
<nikolam> is transmission gpl?
<brick__> dont think it supports outgoing encryption...
<nikolam> Then its no use for me.
<brick__> why? what kind off dodgy stuff are you sharing? hehe
<nikolam> I think ony 3 open source torrent clients supports it
<brick__> http://transmission.m0k.org/
<RAdams> nikolam: sudo apt-get remove -y azureus sun-java6-jre && dpkg --purge azureus sun-java6-jre, then apt-get install sun-java6-jre azureus
<larsen_> hi
<nikolam> My ISP does not allow me to share , if i share without encryption, I am toasted..
<nikolam> thanks RAdams
<brick__> ahh i see. change isp then:P
<nikolam> No all are the same. No pyrating :)
<vinze> Hey larsen_
<RAdams> nikolam: also, you might want to try deluge, which does support MSE/PE
<nikolam> RAdams: Thanks Again
<vinze> Could anyone check these release notes will I craft the news announcement? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Xubuntu
<vinze> Thanks
<vinze> Anyone?
<brick__> vinze, looks fine to me..
<vinze> Thanks brick__
<larsen_> larsen reading...
<brick__> vinze,  do you know how good wifi/wpa2 support on 7.1 is?
<RAdams> radams reading... want me to login to make changes, or just paste them here/pastebin?
<vinze> brick__, well, it should just work, either with NetworkManager or network-admin
<vinze> RAdams, paste them I guess
<brick__> speedtouch 121g from thomson? was bloody unstable in ubuntu. stops receiveing/sendig packages after 5 mins.. on ndis that is. no native solution as far as i know
<vinze> brick__, no idea, you should try the LiveCD I guess, and perhaps you could use the Windows driver
<larsen_> i see bad alinement in the games image
 * vinze goes to look
<vinze> Ah you're right
<brick__> how can i check how much ram xubuntu detects ?
<TheSheep> brick__: dmesg | less
<brick__> hmm.. i see it detects. 3gb.. i got 4 installed. isnt there support for 4gb on 32bit systems ?
<TheSheep> brick__: or just 'free'
<brick__> or do i still have to go though trouble with 64bits plugins in firefox etc to get a system that supports 4gb ?
<brick__> nevermind. livecd seems tohave reserved the last gig for some stuff..
<larsen_> you think is possible to update with "gksudo update-manager -c -d" with just 120Mb free on hd?
<vinze> -d is not needed
<larsen_> sorry
<vinze> And I don't know
<larsen_> ok
<TheSheep> larsen_: I'm pretty sure it'll fail
<larsen_> :D
<larsen_> i'm pretty sure too
<larsen_> but i'm lazy
<TheSheep> larsen_: if you have some spare partition, you can temporarily mount it at /var/cache/apt/packages
<larsen_> (and curious about the update process)
<larsen_> ah
<TheSheep> or somethingl ike that
<larsen_> i have a 10 gigs hd to use
<larsen_> somewehre
<TheSheep> then it will put the dowloaded packages there
<TheSheep> it's /var/cache/apt/archives
 * vinze is going to update Xubuntu.org now :)
<larsen_> i can do it by aptitude o i have to edit apt settings file?
<TheSheep> that site makes me feel guilty
<larsen_> ops, synaptic
<vinze> :P
<larsen_> not aptitude
<larsen_> :)
<TheSheep> larsen_: it puts them there by default, no need to edit anything
<vinze> http://www.xubuntu.org/news/gutsy/release
<TheSheep> larsen_: just mount the larger partition there
<vinze> If there's any mistakes, please tell me :)
<larsen_> ?
<larsen_> just mount the 2nd hd?
<larsen_> nothing more?
<TheSheep> larsen_: yes, at that specific directory
<larsen_> ah ok
<larsen_> :D
<TheSheep> vinze: the theme shuld have been green ;)
<vinze> Which theme?
<larsen_> like my monocolor bg
<TheSheep> vinze: of the site and of xubuntu, but I gues it's several years too late to change that...
<vinze> :P
<vinze> But Xfce's colour is also blue :)
<vinze> And I think a lot of people would find green appalling ;-)
<TheSheep> vinze: yeah, it should be green
<brick__> is there a way to make the livecd continue running so i can free up my cd driver to burn out an iso ?
<TheSheep> vinze: depends, nice, fresh, yellowish, spring green would be nice
<TheSheep> brick__: no
<vinze> brick__, don't think so, or you should put in on USB :P
<brick__> hmm ok. then i just have to take my time and boot to that bloody unstable lenny install.. takes like 20-30 mins to bootup. doe to some misconfig durring upgrade from etch :(
<brick__> vinze, putting the iso it self on usb ? that what you mean ?
<vinze> brick__, you can run the LiveCD from a USB drive with some modifications, I use that to test Xubuntu
<brick__> ok. and can i install from a usb driver as well ?
<vinze> Anyway, I'm off to dinner (brick__, see pendrivelinux.com)
<vinze> Bye
<brick__> ok. thx bye.enjoy your meal
<vinze> Thanks :)
<Inspiron> I, can't download Xubuntu, maybe it is to busy the server, everybody want to download :)
<Inspiron> if I take for 64 bit, can I find all the drivers and programs what I need, or is better to download 32 bit edition?
<Mad_bol> hi all
<Mad_bol> anyone hlp plz
<Mad_bol> thanks
<Inspiron> anybody could answer to me?
<Ben_Cs> i have ssh installed on one of my network PCs. i can ssh to it from within the network, but when i ssh through my internet IP i don't seem to be able to connect. My DSL router has firewall but i forwarded port 22. when i scan ports from online site it says 22 is open. please help!
<Ben_Cs> the response i get: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: rename the file ~/.ssh/known_hosts from the computer you are connecting from
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: how do u meen?
<larsen_> about mounting the 2nd hd in /var/cache/apt/archives, two questions:
<larsen_> 1 i've just to edit fstab?
<larsen_> 2 i have to chmod in some way /var/cache/apt/archives?
<larsen_> (anyway, i think is better to wait - i think the servers are quite loaded...)
<TheSheep> larsen_: no, you don't add it to fstab, you want it only mounted this once
<TheSheep> larsen_: and no need to chmod it, since the upgrade runs as root anyways
<larsen_> how to do it once the write way...?
<TheSheep> larsen_: sudo mount /dev/yourpartitionwhateveritscaled /var/cache/apt/archives
<larsen_> ok, just the mount
<TheSheep> larsen_: better not use an ntfs partition though
<larsen_> i have problem with the spplumentary hd
<larsen_> i have the second hd of the pc
<larsen_> almost full but now i free almost 2 gigs
<larsen_> i can comment it on fstab and after reboot use it?
<larsen_> or is better a free device
<larsen_> ?
<TheSheep> larsen_: you don't need to remount
<TheSheep> leaphion: roboot
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> leaphion: sorry
<TheSheep> larsen_: you don't need to reboot
<larsen_> ah
<TheSheep> larsen_: just 'sudo umount /sev/yourotherpartition'
<TheSheep> larsen_: and then mount it back
<larsen_> ah ok
<TheSheep> larsen_: you can't have any files open on that partition though
<TheSheep> dev, not sev
<larsen_> ok
<larsen_> yesyes
<hyper__ch> hiho :)
<TheSheep> halo mr hyper__ch
<larsen_> :)
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: seeded over 80gb gutsy already
<larsen_> lol
<larsen_> no torrent for the upgrade way
<hyper__ch> larsen_: sure
<hyper__ch> larsen_: with the alternate you can also upgrade as I've heard
<larsen_> ah
<larsen_> i can find something in the wiki
<larsen_> ?
<hyper__ch> larsen_: it was in the ubuntuforums
<larsen_> really hard to find
<cellofellow> can someone help me compile some ALSA stuff?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: why do you need to compile it?
<MatBoy> whoho !! is it possible to upgrade on a Xubuntu system with Compiz already installed ?
<cellofellow> cause, only way to get SigmeTel STAC9200 chipset working
<MatBoy> I mean possible without any real big issues ?
<cellofellow> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=868053
<TheSheep> cellofellow: if it involves compiling a kernel module, then I'm weak at this in debain-based systems :(
<cellofellow> no modules.
<cellofellow> at least, I think...
<cellofellow> I can't really tell. This is sort of over my head.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: alsa mostly consists of kernel modules, doesn't it?
<cellofellow> yes... I think. :P
<cellofellow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/134351/comments/23
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134351 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Sigmatel STAC9200 No Sound/Audio Ubuntu (Gateway MT3423)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cellofellow> Old bug, too bad it isn't fixed.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: ok, so instead of yumming for things, aptget for them
<cellofellow> says to remove alsa-lib (which isn't there anyway, in Gutsy) and alsa-utils
<cellofellow> Yeah...
<TheSheep> cellofellow: and instead of make install at the end, use checkinstall
<TheSheep> cellofellow: this way you will be able to uninstall it later
<cellofellow> I think I tried checkinstall, and a file conflicted.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: then you probably need to uninstall the package that contains that conflicting file
<cellofellow> yeah, ok.
<cellofellow> eeek, apt-get removing alsa-utils wants to get rid of gdm.
<cellofellow> how do I remove alsa-utils without getting rid of the other stuff?
<TheSheep> :/
<cellofellow> odd that GDM is the only thing depending on it.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: you could --force-nodeps
<cellofellow> GDM? or alsa-utils?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: sudo dpkg  --force-nodeps remove alsa-utils
<TheSheep> cellofellow: I think
<TheSheep> cellofellow: but it will make apt complain about broken deps a lot
<TheSheep> cellofellow: it's very whiney
<bftd> looks like the download link is down
<cellofellow> maybe apt-src in some way will help. How does it work?
<TheSheep> no idea
<hyper__ch> http://www.sjau.ch/torrent.png
<Kilroo> Ok, so having upgraded to Gutsy, my keyboard's multimedia keys no longer work. xev indicates that they are all (or at least, almost all) returning different keycodes, but all the same keysym 0x0, nosymbol. Any idea what I fouled up and how to fix it?
<tonyyarusso> Someone care to explain how the Xubuntu desktop CD is only 566.4 MB while the alternate is 688.8 MB?  TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: why me?
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: Because you talked in the last hour.
<tonyyarusso> :P
<TheSheep> I knew I shouldn't have
<Kilroo> Argh...why the heck did the keysyms for my application keys disappear...
<TheSheep> Kilroo: you killed them while sleepwalking by the full moon
<Kilroo> Apparently.
<Kilroo> It's quite irritating. They Just Worked before I upgraded.
<alnokta> can someone change required to requires? in http://xubuntu.org/get#requirements
<alnokta> The Alternate Install CD only required you to have 64 MB RAM.
<NullName> DO you guys know when the server is going to speed up?
<NullName> it stopped
<hyper__ch> NullName: ???
<NullName> for me
<NullName> the ubuntu servers
<hyper__ch> what stopped?
<NullName> I'm upgrading xubuntu
<NullName> the downloading
<NullName> it got slower adn slower
<NullName> and just stoped on file 52
<hyper__ch> NullName: download the ISO through torrent (alternate) and use it to upgrading
<hyper__ch> NullName: that's probably faster
<NullName> you can upgrade without having to erase the hd?
<NullName> and I wont I loose all my configuration?
<alnokt0a> so any idea how to change it?
<alnokt0a> *lose
<hyper__ch> NullName: it has the packages
<hyper__ch> NullName: just add again the cd as repository
<NullName> ok. I'll check it out
<NullName> thanks
<NullName> I didn't know you can add the cd as a repository
<NullName> that's pretty bitching
<alnokt0a> and remember its lose not loose
<NullName> I'll start the torrent and see which one wins
<hyper__ch> NullName: the torrent ;)
<NullName> hehe
<hyper__ch> NullName: but you need to get the alternate
<hyper__ch> NullName: not desktop
<NullName> what's the alternate?
<hyper__ch> NullName: the alternate cd is not the desktop cd ;)
<NullName> hahah is it a server disk?
<NullName> I didnt know there was different flavors of xubuntu
<hyper__ch> no, it's not server
<hyper__ch> the alternate is no live cd
<hyper__ch> and uses a text based installer
<NullName> oh okay.
<NullName> sounds good.
<NullName> thanks..I never use the live disk
<NullName> and I'm a big fan of text based installs.
<NullName> especially when I'm having video card issues
<NullName> so 7.10 will support double monitors?
<hyper__ch> NullName: give me a second one and an according video card  and I'll tell you
<NullName> okay thanks
<NullName> umm well I have to install another card
<NullName> okay got it
<NullName> it has two outputs and is an ATI d33053
<NullName> rv 25l b3
<NullName> I don't know which number is the model of the card
<NullName> but that's what it says on it
<NullName> wait , the second output is funny looking
<NullName> so actually...id just use that as second card
<wyrd> it'll be a DVI
<wyrd> you can get DVI to VGA converters
<NullName> oh sweeet
<wyrd> your card my even have come with ont
<NullName> well I have another card already installed
<NullName> so couldnt I just use both?
<wyrd> yeah, probablly
<NullName> thanks though for the tip
<NullName> if I have issues I will buy that convertor
<pothead> rants about 7.10- video crashes booting from live cd. Ctrl+alt+del gets it back though, didnt happen with 7.10 beta build- dunno why since its using nv driver not nvidia  -when using nvidia i usually have to use option nvagp 1 to get restricted to work. Extra mouse buttons still don't work w/o modifying xorg.conf with option buttonmapping. other than that i like it.
<pothead> oh ya, why does it download language packs at the end of install, seems inefficient since it deletes a bunch at the end of the install too
<alnokt0a> TheSheep, any idea how to fix that required in http://xubuntu.org/get#requirements?
<TheSheep> alnokt0a: fix?
<alnokt0a> TheSheep, it says required while it seems more like requires
 * NullName is scared because of what pothead said.
<alnokt0a> TheSheep, you see it?
<TheSheep> alnokt0a: yes, I'm not sure who has access to the site, I'll ping max
<alnokt0a> TheSheep, ok thanks
<d1n0> i lost my titlebars after installing compiz... help?
<TheSheep> alnokt0a: fixed :)
<TheSheep> !compix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<TheSheep> d1n0: you need an additional application to draw the borders
<TheSheep> d1n0: because compiz doesn't do it
<alnokt0a> TheSheep, cool :)
<d1n0> TheSheep, im not using ati drivers or xgl...
<pothead> i dont have to use nvagp 1 anymore sweet
<mindframe-> does xubuntu include its own power management thingy now?
<NullName> power management thingy?
<NullName> lifro a laptop?
<mindframe-> yes
<NullName> or standby features?
<mindframe-> standby
<NullName> hmm not sure..let me look
<NullName> I'm trying to get it right now
<mindframe-> when you click on power management through screensaver settings
<mindframe-> it has options
<mindframe-> but i've had gnome-power-management previously
<NullName> I was going to say..mine has standby features in 7.04
<NullName> yea everything I'm reading is saying use gnome-power-management
<NullName> but
<NullName> thats for 7.04
<NullName> I'd let you know if I had 7.10
<NullName> in like 2 hours
<NullName> can someone else answer this question?
<pothead> you can add automatic standby, but it isnt default in 7.10
<NullName> haha bummer he left
<mindframe-> yah it still relies on gnome-power-manager
<NullName> 12:40:01 PM) pothead: you can add automatic standby, but it isnt default in 7.10
<mindframe-> with what?
<mindframe-> powersaved?
<NullName> pothead come back.
<DUUUUUDE> yeah i like xubuntu better of all
<DUUUUUDE> :)
<sylverfox> hi
<nanonyme> hmm, any guides for getting wifi-radar work with wpa using bcm43xx?
<nanonyme> and btw, the new stable is amazing. nice going :)
<pothead> i was trying to remove network icon, moved all icons to panel 2 then deleted panel 1, which caused panel to freeze, relogged in, and now screen is too large. i move my mouse up and the screen moves up to display extra space. whats going on?
<pothead> its like its trying to emulate a larger screen
<pothead> my panel is vertical
<pothead> somehow resolution changed to a higher one, fixed by reducing it.
<pothead> if anyone cares- settings>screens and graphics does not display correct refresh rate says 50, when its really 75
<tonyyarusso> file a bug
<Winn1> Hello, I have a problem after upgrading my laptop to gutsy. Xorg eats all my cpu now.
<Winn1> Graphics is Silicon Motion Lynx3DM, which is correctly identified by xorg
<Winn1> Xorg.0.log is filled with SMI_GEReset calls
<TheSheep> !bugs | Winn1
<ubotu> Winn1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
 * hyper__ch 's seed quota for Gutsy has reached 130 GB ;)
 * vinze wants to get his share rating above 1 :(
<hyper__ch> vinze: mine is about 200 : 1
<vinze> :P
<vinze> But I haven't seeded that long yet
<hyper__ch> currently seeding with 3.8mbyte/s
<vinze> Nice :)
<alnokt0a> ppl are sucking the bandwidth out of the repository ;)
<hyper__ch> alnokt0a: ?
<alnokt0a>  Connection failed
<hyper__ch> alnokt0a: ?
<alnokt0a> nvm ;)
<alnokt0a> it must be my conn
<R[a]ndom> alnokt0a, mine failed once too
<R[a]ndom> then I restarted apt-get and it worked fine
<d1n0> I'm having some problems configuring my Xfce layout
<alnokt0a> R[a]ndom, working fine now :)
<vinze> d1n0, what are your problems?
<d1n0> Would like a panel at the bottom of my screen with running apps, and a panel over that one with "applications" button, shortcuts, clock, exit etc
<vinze> What do you mean: "over that one"?
<d1n0> above
<d1n0> above first panel
<d1n0> not like; one panel at the top of the screen and one at the bottom
<vinze> OK, should be possible I guess
<d1n0> having serious problems explaining what i mean now... getting tired.... but nice to know that it should be possible, do you know what i can do to make it work?
 * vinze goes and tries it out
<vinze> Well. you can't get it to snap, but you should set both panels to "freely moveable"
<vinze> Or at least the top one
<d1n0> i would like them to be unmoveable
<vinze> Hmm... I don't think that's possible
<d1n0> and fill up the screen, not stop when there are no more running aps
<d1n0> ok
<vinze> Sorry
<d1n0> np
<zombie_monkey> This is very weird. I upgraded to 7.10 a few hours ago, and now when it's also available as a CD download I thought I should see what a clean install looks like. The first thing I tried to install was Ekiga. "Ekiga softphone cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)?
<zombie_monkey> what is this?
<zombie_monkey> should I make a clean 7.04 install instead and avoid upgrading or will this be fixed?
<zombie_monkey> it still works fine on the old install that was juist upgraded
<d1n0> Anyone know how I can get my TV to work? It's connected through S-Video! Worked out-of-the-box with Ati Radeon HD2400 as a Clone, but I changed my videocard to Ati Radeon X800GT...... Anyone?  :)
<d1n0> Anyone know how I can get my TV to work? It's connected through S-Video! Worked out-of-the-box with Ati Radeon HD2400 as a Clone, but I changed my videocard to Ati Radeon X800GT, and then there is no picture...... works fine in Windows Xp though!
<zombie_monkey> where can I download a 7.04 CD now, btw?
<hyper__ch> zombie_monkey: 7.04 or 7.10?
<zombie_monkey> I knew I shouldn't just upgrade straight away...
<zombie_monkey> 7.04
<hyper__ch> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com --> might be there
<zombie_monkey> maybe, but I'll have to check when it cools off :)
<hyper__ch> or do a clean install on 7.10
<zombie_monkey> I have botha clean 7.10 install and an upgrade of 7.04 to 7.10, from befoer the iso was available. but I want to downgrade
<hyper__ch> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.04/
<cheeseboy> i got this error compiling firefox http://rafb.net/p/GeP08C60.html how do i fix?
<Pumpernickel> cheeseboy: https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/sorcerer-admins/2007/000267.html
<cheeseboy> so all i need is --disable-pango
<hyper__ch> huhu Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> moin hyper__ch
 * hyper__ch is heavily seeding ;)
<cheeseboy> Pumpernickel do i need to restart the whole compile?
<Pumpernickel> I'm not familiar with the moz build process.
<Pumpernickel> Sorry.
<cheeseboy> :(
<homebrewcider> hey guys, if I check the repositories in synaptic it says feisty but when i run update manager it doesn't say anything about gutsy being available, can I upgrade to gutsy/
<hyper__ch> homebrewcider: update-manager -D
<zombie_monkey> oh, ekiga fixed their stuff
<zombie_monkey> I guess I won't have to downgrade
<homebrewcider> update manager application?
<homebrewcider> updae manager says system up to date
<cjae> where may I find plextor firmware to let me take full control of my drive 716a?
#xubuntu 2007-10-19
<theDeul> hi folks, having some supremely frustrating newbie times... can anyone give a hand with network setup? (intel c2d, imac, 7.04)...
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cheeseboy> argh firefox won't compile
<cheeseboy> :(
<theDeul> 10-4, just trying to be polite/seeing it anyone is paying attention :) anyway, can't get either wireless or wired connections going, but I'm tackling the wired first. In system/Network Settings, under the connections tab, I go into the properties for "Wired connection", and have it set to DHCP, but cannot connect... shouldn't there be somewhere for me to enter my password and username and such for a DSL connection?
<wbadger> I think you need "Modem connection" if you connect to a modem
<wbadger> theDeul, do you connect to a router or only a modem?
<theDeul> directly to the DSL modem
<theDeul> not dial-up
<wbadger> if it is a modem you need "Modem connection" imo
<wbadger> do you have that in the connections tab?
<magic_ninja> has anyone gotten their mic working with wine and steam
<wbadger> magic_ninja, try #winehq?
<theDeul> yes, but it seems that the "modem connection" setting is for dial up connections... it asks for a phone number to dial to, etc. I'm looking for DHCP connection to a DSL modem (ethernet). "modem connection" has no options for dhcp ethernet connections
<wbadger> did you check, after you configured the "Wired connection", if you are connected to your modem?
<wbadger> sorry I'm just confused.. guess I can't help you
<theDeul> thx anyway...
<theDeul> I just expected to see a username and password field in "wired connection", but find none... only the option to have either static IP or DHCP
<theDeul> oh, just found some better instructions.. think I was following the wrong guide... thanks anyway guys, I appreciate your help.
<theDeul> hi again.  this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html) says I need to run a program called pppoeconf, which doesn't appear to be on my system. the guide says to install the package from the CD, but I have no idea how to do this..
<theDeul> so I guess the question is how do you install packages from a liveCD?
<BrokenPipe> Is there any way to force update-manager to upGRADE from the Gutsy CD?
<BrokenPipe> I've upDATEd packages from the CD in the package manager, but the Upgrade Manager only seems to download from remote sources.
<R[a]ndom> wow.
<R[a]ndom> did anyone.. you know.. run gutsy before releasing it?
 * R[a]ndom goes off to find a new distro
<LastMall> fortunately there are plenty
<cheeseboy> anyone use opera?
<malcolmb>  looks like R[a]ndom has found bugs?  Or just generally dislikes it?
<LastMall> opera, yeah.
<R[a]ndom> bugs is an understatement
<cheeseboy> LastMall know how to use .ini with it?
<R[a]ndom> but yeah. random found bugs :P
<LastMall> cheeseboy  what you mean ?
<malcolmb> ya?  basic stuff on the system, or are you trying some craziness?
<cheeseboy> LastMall someone made a toolbar.ini for it
<cheeseboy> but is for opera 7
<cheeseboy> :(
<cheeseboy> so it won't work
<R[a]ndom> malcolmb, things like booting XFCE failed horribly
<LastMall> cheeseboy  there's been a complete rewrite of opera since version 7
<R[a]ndom> well, I could see the screen as long as I killall'd xfwm4
<R[a]ndom> but then it was kinda hard to use
<cheeseboy> LastMall yes i know
<R[a]ndom> I finally had to install ubuntu-desktop to get something I can see
<LastMall> cheeseboy  so chances are it won't work
<cheeseboy> LastMall i was hoping someone could update toolbar.ini
<pcrtech> where do i find repository mirrors
<cheeseboy> its very short
<pcrtech> trying to update but the ubuntu servers keep timing out
<malcolmb> R[a]ndom: that's weird.  I have Ubuntu on my laptop right now and I just went and installed xubuntu-desktop through that
<malcolmb> so no login errors for me as yet
<cheeseboy> LastMall can you help?
<R[a]ndom> malcolmb, I dont doubt it.  of course it works for some, or they actually woudlnt have released it
<LastMall> cheeseboy  no
<cheeseboy> :(
<R[a]ndom> the installer also got confused when deleting partitions, so the install failed, and I had to reboot after partitioning
<R[a]ndom> it was super laggy before installing the nvidia drivers. after installing the nvidia drivers the text was like 2pt
<R[a]ndom> couldnt read anything
<malcolmb> ouch
<R[a]ndom> luckily I remembered what the screen config icon looked like
<R[a]ndom> and I cant make heads or tails of this new xorg.conf. heh
<malcolmb> well
<malcolmb> login to shell first instead maybe,
<malcolmb> text edit xorg.conf through there instead?
<malcolmb> reset that back to a basic driver
<R[a]ndom> yeah, I could do that. but TBH, I think I'm just going to use another distro.  I've been meaning to switch for a while, but the big hoopbla of gutsy got me interested
<LastMall> http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/
<R[a]ndom> hah. 'open link in browser' doesnt work anymore
<R[a]ndom> nice.
<R[a]ndom> if that was for me, LastMall I know about that utility
<R[a]ndom> and it works so well that my screen pans around, even though I'm running it at 1600x1200
<R[a]ndom> :P
<malcolmb> heh
<LastMall> cleary you're quite clever, just unlucky.
<R[a]ndom> that sentiment right there is almost enough to make me stay. :)
<pcrtech> is there a way to set my computer to shut itself down after a set amount of time?
<pcrtech> cause I need to go home and dont want to leave the computer on all night cause the power is in and out
<alnokt0a> yes shutdown -r i think
<alnokt0a> see shutdown --help
<theDeul> hi there, I'm trying to install adobe flashplayer, but when I try to run the install program (by entering "$ ./flashplayer-installer" in the unarchived location) I get the response "bash: $: command not found". Any ideas?
<malcolmb> make it executable?
<malcolmb> chmod +x flashplayer-installer
<R[a]ndom> isnt it .sh?
<R[a]ndom> been ages since ive done that..
<malcolmb> on another note, firefox installes flash itself in gutsy does it not?
<theDeul> sorry guys, extreme newbie alert, not really sure what you're telling me to do...
<theDeul> I'm in 7.04
<malcolmb> ah ok
<R[a]ndom> malcolmb, its sposed to
<R[a]ndom> :P
<malcolmb> there you go
<R[a]ndom> $ chmod +X flashplayer-installer
<R[a]ndom> $ ./flashplayer-installer
<theDeul> thanks I'll try that
<R[a]ndom> $ thanks linux!
<malcolmb> so ya, probably the flashplayer-installer file needs to be set as a program you can run
<malcolmb> so that command
<R[a]ndom> theDeul, lower case x
<R[a]ndom> typo on my side
<malcolmb> (that's what I just told'em)
<R[a]ndom> malcolmb, yeah be he wanted to hear it again ;)
<malcolmb> does that work?
<R[a]ndom> at times
<malcolmb> I mean theDeul, does that work?
<malcolmb> hehe
<theDeul> I get "bash: $: command not found" after the chmod. Is that saying that "$" is a command that isn't found?
<R[a]ndom> oh
<R[a]ndom> dont type the $
<malcolmb> ooooh
<R[a]ndom> $ is the prompt
<theDeul> oooooh
<theDeul> lol
<R[a]ndom> oooooh
<R[a]ndom> :)
<malcolmb> hahah
<malcolmb> good stuff
<R[a]ndom> I did that in my day.
<theDeul> ha ha there we go... thanks!
<malcolmb> now, all that's left to do is upgrade to 7.10!
<malcolmb> though if you have Random's luck everything might break
<malcolmb> (but you won't)
<theDeul> how necessary is that right now?
<malcolmb> probly best to wait a few days anyways
<malcolmb> servers are on a high load and slow
<R[a]ndom> theDeul, wait. the servers are really slow
<R[a]ndom> on install mine hung waiting for the servers
<R[a]ndom> I had to pull the network cable after 10 mins to make it keep going
<theDeul> okie dokie... I think I'll spend some time getting used to this stuff... just switched from OS X
<malcolmb> it's actually taken me like an hour to install xubuntu packages...only 60 megs
<malcolmb> nice
<R[a]ndom> theDeul, yeah theres no rush at all to upgrade
<malcolmb> any reason you chose xubuntu?
<theDeul> rather than?
<R[a]ndom> malcolmb, I found a repo that goes at 500k/sec no prob ;)
<malcolmb> ouch
<R[a]ndom> theDeul, ubuntu, kubuntu, fluxbunt
<malcolmb> damn these canadian servers!
<R[a]ndom> it was a canadian server
<R[a]ndom> lemme look 'er up
<malcolmb> saw some new screenshots for fluxubuntu, it looks real nice
<theDeul> mmm.. just that I know it's easy on resources... that's all really... don't know much else about it
<malcolmb> ya that's about it?
<R[a]ndom> malcolmb,  ubuntu.mirror.rafal.ca
<malcolmb> it's still a good intro to linux
<malcolmb> because it's easy on the configuration options and pretty usable
<theDeul> now I need to get a few other things working: audio and wireless
<R[a]ndom> wow
<malcolmb> R[a]ndom, if I add a repo do I need to do gpg key signing on them everytime?
<R[a]ndom> malcolmb, nope
<malcolmb> wow is right
<malcolmb> oh ya, theDeul
<malcolmb> one the about gutsy is that with 7.10 gutsy
<R[a]ndom> ^ o.O
<malcolmb> a program, network-manager is better
<malcolmb> in 7.04 it's bugged
<theDeul> ah,
<R[a]ndom> thats the most confusing phrase ever.
<R[a]ndom> "one the about gutsy is that with 7.10 gutsy"
<theDeul> any advice in terms of getting my audio working
<theDeul> ?
<R[a]ndom> I havent had to troubleshoot audio in ages.
<R[a]ndom> is it a laptop?
<R[a]ndom> or some high end audio card?
<malcolmb> one *thing* about gutsy is that there's the network-manager program that works properly and makes wireless a snap
<theDeul> no, core2duo imac
<malcolmb> in 7.04 the program doesn't work as well
<malcolmb> (it's been a long day)
<R[a]ndom> theDeul, the google perhaps?  I dunno.
<theDeul> I figured out what you were saying already ;)
<R[a]ndom> if you do google about, remember that ubuntu is the same thing as xubuntu
<R[a]ndom> so most of the solutions work
<theDeul> yeah, that's my next stop... Thanks guys... big help.
<R[a]ndom> np
<R[a]ndom> oh thats the other great thing about xubuntu
<R[a]ndom> the irc channel is nicer :)
<R[a]ndom> lower volume
<theDeul> cool.. well I'm pretty sure I'll be back sometime soon, so ttfn and thanks again!
<malcolmb> cya
<R[a]ndom> np cya
<malcolmb> ok lets try out this new repo
<malcolmb> nice, full speed
<superkirbyartist> How do I convert MPEG video to Ogg theora?
<R[a]ndom> malcolmb, I used the fancy new repo chooser to find it
<R[a]ndom> it was almost slick
<R[a]ndom> if only the timeouts for the pings werent set to like 30 seconds
<R[a]ndom> so it took for freakin ever
<R[a]ndom> guys, if it doesnt respond in 4 seconds, I dont care what the ping is :P
<malcolmb> like the "find best server"?
<R[a]ndom> yeh
<malcolmb> ya looks good
<malcolmb> I never tried to do that before
<R[a]ndom> dont click it now :P
<malcolmb> most of the time there's no problems that come up
<malcolmb> haha
<malcolmb> good point
<R[a]ndom> a lot of servers time out
<R[a]ndom> and it waits for them
<malcolmb> what are the chances
<R[a]ndom> and the first time I ran it, when it was almost done, the window disappeared
<superkirbyartist> How do I convert MPEG video to Ogg theora?
<malcolmb> ok!
<superkirbyartist> How do I convert MPEG video to Ogg theora?
<superkirbyartist> How do I convert MPEG video to Ogg theora?
<malcolmb> brb
<R[a]ndom> if I only, was an op.
<R[a]ndom> that was quick
<R[a]ndom> where abouts in canada are you?
<malcolmb> Toronto
<malcolmb> just finished installing xubuntu
<malcolmb> and whiched over
<R[a]ndom> neato. I'm at broadway and danforth
<R[a]ndom> broadway station
<malcolmb> nice
<R[a]ndom> broadview
<R[a]ndom> I'm tired too obviously
<malcolmb> hah
<malcolmb> pretty sick now
<malcolmb> compiz and awn in Xfce
<R[a]ndom> I never got anywhere near compiz.
<malcolmb> it's super easy in gutsy
 * R[a]ndom devowers malcolmb's brains
<malcolmb> and all works pretty well now
<R[a]ndom> yeah, gutsy is great
<R[a]ndom> it all just works
<malcolmb> hahah
<malcolmb> who was having problems with video 20 min ago?
<R[a]ndom> <-
<malcolmb> so you work? student?
<R[a]ndom> either way, I'm off installing another distro.
<malcolmb> going to Fsoss?
<malcolmb> haha
<R[a]ndom> ryerson. electrical engineering
<malcolmb> baaam
<malcolmb> Ryerson, ITM
<R[a]ndom> ill be back in like 3..
<R[a]ndom> itm?
<R[a]ndom> 30 mins or so, if youre sticking around
<malcolmb> ya i'll be around
<R[a]ndom> itm?
<malcolmb> information technology managment
<R[a]ndom> you are?
<malcolmb> in the business building
<malcolmb> ya
<R[a]ndom> niice
<R[a]ndom> what year?
<malcolmb> 3rd
<R[a]ndom> hah!
<malcolmb> taking coop
<R[a]ndom> msn: iwishiwasntstuck@hotmail.com if for some reason i don't return.  don't find many fellow linux users
<R[a]ndom> anyway
<R[a]ndom> away I go
<malcolmb> ok
<mtf20022002> what is different with xubuntu
<LastMall> different compared to what ?
<mtf20022002> ubuntu
<random> hah
<random> now look at that dif
<random> I'm installing driva now
<random> it loaded the nvidia driver during the installer
<random> and I have a composited environment for installing.
<malcolmb> that's an improvement
<random> and the partitioner is graphical and beautiful
<malcolmb> lets hope that translates into "it did fuck up my file system"
<malcolmb> didn't*
<random> heh
<random> sorry, so what did you say you take, malcolmb?
<random> I have the horrible memory.
<jimmyww> okay i have a big problem, i get the error "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"      can anyone help please
<malcolmb> about?
<random> are you using the floppy?
<jimmyww> no
<random> then that doesnt sound like a big deal
<random> its telling you the floppy is unhappy
<jimmyww> it machine doesnt have a floppy
<random> thats probably why its unhappy.
<malcolmb> random, are you going to Fsoss next week?
<jimmyww> the machine has a drive where you can but a floppy disk or a cd drive
<random> malcolmb: maybe if you tell me what it is
<jimmyww> so i have to cd drive in
<random> jimmyww: did you change while the system was running?
<jimmyww> no
<random> hm. dunno then. a driver issue of some sort?
<random> I'm really not the one to be answering questions. heh
<jimmyww> so what do i do to fix
<jimmyww> ?
<random> dunno.  I'm not much of a support person.
<malcolmb> random: open source symposium at seneca next week
<random> malcolmb: probably not. 3 midterms, and I'm installing a new OS instead of studying
<jimmyww> random, where do you think i could get an answer to this
<random> jimmyww: google, #ubuntu perhaps.  maybe here with other people here
<malcolmb> hahaha,
<random> I just came to complain about trouble I was having
<jimmyww> thx
<malcolmb> http://fsoss.senecac.on.ca/2007/
<jimmyww> lots comes up on google but no fixes
<random> o/
<random> jimmyww: are you back from the google already?
<random> theres no way you looked in that amount of time
<random> REBOOTS
<jimmyww> random, i have looked before
<shinynew_> anyone else haveing gtk troubles after the dist-upgrade?
<shinynew_> hello?
<malcolmb> there's some people have problems
<jimmyww> so no one has a fix for the error "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"     i get on the live cd
<malcolmb> not sure if anyones had that problem
<shinynew_> not that, some gtk lib issues
<shinynew_> that i cant seem to fix
<shinynew_> right now i am recompileing gtk 2.10.13 from source
<kalikiana> Heya everybody, what's up? :)
<shinynew_> i am haveing huge problems with GTK after trying the dist upgrade
<shinynew_> and so far no one nor google can help me
<kalikiana> What kind of problems?
<shinynew_> like no GUIs will start up
<shinynew_> they just throw out an error
<shinynew_> but ones already running are wokring
<shinynew_> also ubuntu-desktop kills apt-get when i try to install it
<shinynew_> "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl"
<shinynew_> i am recomplileing gtk from source right now
<shinynew_> also i never knew how slow this channel is
<kalikiana> I've not been here for a while. It used to be populated. Maybe everybody else is just clueless about that problem, like me unfortunately.
<shinynew_> like try saying seven sentences in #ubuntu
<kalikiana> Haha, no, that's a newbie mistake. Wise people don't even join that horror. :P
<shinynew_> well it seems like i would get more opinions from a wider range of people there
<malcolmb> ya, you'll get help no doubt
<malcolmb> but calling it a horror....that's just...correct
<malcolmb> now, how can I set up window decorations to use with compiz in xubuntu?
<malcolmb> not sure what I need to do for this
<shinynew_> well compiz is a window manager
<shinynew_> not just a window decorator
<shinynew_> so the same way you do it in anyway
<tonyyarusso> anyone know why the Xubuntu alternate is so much bigger than the desktop?
<kalikiana> malcolmb, Start emerald.
<malcolmb> thanks
<malcolmb> bam, emerald-theme-manager is cool too.  Never used anything like that
<kalikiana> It's... complicated. And on top it doesn't allow me to setup the buttons like I want.
<kalikiana> So it's not that cool actually.
<malcolmb> ah, ok
<malcolmb> I take and back, instead: it's cool because after 2 seconds nothing is broken
<kalikiana> Hehe, speaking of the whole unstable compiz thing you're probably right.
<kalikiana> Oh my, that nick makes me think of the game "Tron 2".
<shinynew_> i hope the kernel didnt panic /bad joke
<R[a]ndom> ok. I'm stumped
<R[a]ndom> and strangely enough on gutsy again
<R[a]ndom> anyone have multi mon set up in gutsy?
<adeluna> Hi, xubuntu desktop 7.10 prompts for user and pass  someone knows it?
<jimmyww_> so no one has a fix for "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<jimmyww_> "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" help please
<keb> your floppy disk is dirty?
<jimmyww_> no floppy drive
<keb> hmm
<jimmyww_> it has a cd drive
<jimmyww_> that can be swapped for a floppy
<keb> oh a laptop
<jimmyww_> keb, do you have any idea how to fix
<keb> well in windows there is a swap utility you use before ejecting the drive and putting in the cd, i dont know if there is some command you should use to init the swappable drive bay
<keb> in ubuntu
<jimmyww_> im not sure what you mean
<keb> jimmyww_ is it an ibm ?  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_hotswap_UltraBay_devices
<jimmyww_> the error occurs on the live  cds
<keb> oh so you can't even boot
<jimmyww_> no
<jimmyww_> i cant use alternatate cd aswell as i have to use a live cd,
<adeluna> anyone who knows de user and pass for the live cd ??
<jimmyww_> too complicated to explain that
<jimmyww_> thoughg
<keb> jimmyww_ was able to install using the text version https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13922
<keb> *someine
<keb> *someone
<keb> lol
<jimmyww_> keb, i need a live cd
<keb> ok
<jimmyww_> because computers not mine yet
<jimmyww_> only if i get a live cd working
<keb> jimmyww_ can you disable the floppy drive from the bios?
<jimmyww_> yes, but then it does some other erro
<jimmyww_> r
<jimmyww_> um then it just loads and gives me a busybox thing or similar
<jimmyww_> someone on the ubuntu irc suggested it is a cd error
<jimmyww_> when i choose check for defects i got the same error
<keb> yeah someone also said if they used a plan cd-rom drive instead of combo dvd/cdrw drive it worked for them
<keb> *plain
<jimmyww_> im going to burn to cd again really slow
<jimmyww_> thiss is a plan cd drive
<keb> hmm maybe someone needs to make a live cd with floppy in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<keb> i wonder if that can be done ad hoc by booting from the alternate cd
<jimmyww_> really this is my first shot at linux (im 15) so im a newbie
<keb> np, just thinking out loud here ;)
<jimmyww_> trying with new cd now
<jimmyww_> should i choose check cd for defects?
<keb> sure
<jimmyww_> i just  hit enter
<jimmyww_> load keneral 100%
<keb> that will at least verify that the cd drive works and the disk is ok
<jimmyww_> the scrolling thing is moving back and forth across the screen like normal
<jimmyww_> still going
<jimmyww_> still going
<jimmyww_> blank screen now
<jimmyww_> with flashing _
<keb> give it a few minutes
<jimmyww_> and now [ 144.652000] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<keb> heh
<jimmyww_> followed by the same thing
<jimmyww_> with different numbers at the start
<keb> let it repeat a while, maybe it will fail on floppy and continue
<keb> eventually
<jimmyww_> okay
<jimmyww_> 8 times now
<jimmyww_> and still going
<jimmyww_> half a screens worth now
<jimmyww_> front number is now [ 519.16000 ]
<Warpnow> where can I get the md5 of the new xubuntu release?
<jimmyww_> full screens worth now
<adeluna> in the ftp servers MD5SUMS archive
<R[a]ndom> Warpnow, in the md5 file on the downlo..
<R[a]ndom> beat me to it
<R[a]ndom> :P
<adeluna> where you download the iso
<keb> jimmyww_ is it trying to read the cd while that message is displayed?
<jimmyww_> keb, now i get BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built in shell (ash)
<jimmyww_> enter "help for a list of built in commands.
<keb> ok that may be useful
<jimmyww_> (initramfs) _
<jimmyww_> no the cd is not being read
<jimmyww_> and thats all
<jimmyww_> i can type if i want too
<jimmyww_> *to
<keb> see what is avialable if you type help
<jimmyww_> okay
<keb> but don't post it all here ;)
<Warpnow> wow, I'm so glad the md5sums match. Must have just been a bad burn. I've been trying to download Xubuntu for 2 frickin days. Problems ranging from browsers freezing on live OSs to my power going out to the live OS itself freezing keep getting in my way.
<jimmyww_> there is lots of words
<jimmyww_> some are - continue, loadmap, cp, sleep etc
<keb> try typing this: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jimmyww_> okay
<jimmyww_> is there a space in between cat and the /
<jimmyww_> ?
<keb> always
<jimmyww_> wow
<jimmyww_> lots came up
<keb> anything interesting?
<jimmyww_> # device instead
<jimmyww_> # evebug is a debug tool that should be loaded explicity
<keb> ok don't type it all out here lol
<jimmyww_> one bit says ubuntu bug #2011, #6810
<keb> now we need help from someone who knows how to continue booting from a busybox prompt
<jimmyww_> okay
<keb> yeah the file lists devices that shouldnt be initialized due to various bugs
<jimmyww_> so ehat now
<jimmyww_> *what
<keb> i'm thinking lol
<jimmyww_> okay thx
<jimmyww_> someone said this to me "jimmyww_ mount the root fs on /root and exit"
<jimmyww_> in the kubuntu irc
<keb> ask them how to do that from the initramfs prompt
<jimmyww_> then this
<jimmyww_> jimmyww_ the reason it didn't mount automaticly is what you'll have to determine.  probably didn't load the right module for the disk  or possably the /dev/root device node is incorrect.
<intelikey> ok.
<jimmyww_> thx
<jimmyww_> keb, this is the guy that explained the busybox thing
<keb> hi
<intelikey> jimmyww_ what fs is your root ?
<intelikey> and what disk/partition address ?
<jimmyww_> i dont know
<jimmyww_> exactly
<jimmyww_> keb, can you explain
<keb> intelikey it is a live cd
<jimmyww_> i got "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<intelikey> keh  the live CD is hanging in the initramfs ???
<jimmyww_> repeating
<keb> yep
<jimmyww_> then the intramfs
<intelikey> ah ok. jimmyww_ sounds like a bad burn to me.
<keb> that would be 2 in a row
<jimmyww_> im on a mac now
<jimmyww_> i will try a 3rd burn
<jimmyww_> as we speak
<intelikey> jimmyww_ md5 your iso before you burn it.
<jimmyww_> what does that mean
<intelikey> ;/
<keb> that means get a utility to check the md5sum of the iso file
<jimmyww_> i new to linux
<jimmyww_> okay
<keb> your mac can do it too
<jimmyww_> i ll try
<jimmyww_> do you mean verify disk?
<keb> no because that happens after the disk is burned
<intelikey> i mean verify the disk image before you burn it.
<keb> you need to do it on the file that you are about to burn
<jimmyww_> i open disk utlitiy
<jimmyww_> then
<jimmyww_> i opened the iso
<jimmyww_> and clicked verify
<jimmyww_> ?
<keb> not sure what that does
<keb> what you want is a utility that will calculate an md5 sum of  the .iso file
<keb> then you can compare that to the published md5 sum
<jimmyww_> and got unable to verify ubuntu...iso, this image has no checksum to verify
<intelikey> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<keb> so you know if it downloaded correctly
<jimmyww_> okay i found the md5.txt file when i mounted the image on my mac
<jimmyww_> is this what im looking for
<jimmyww_> ?
<jimmyww_> i have a file called md5.txt
<jimmyww_> sorry
<jimmyww_> md5sum.txt
<keb> http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-newbie/Week-of-Mon-20040510/005632.html
<jimmyww_> perfect instructions
<jimmyww_> this is what i got-  checksum of "disk3" completed. CRC32 $8AAD108F
<keb> heh. crc32 is not useful for a file that size
<keb> we want md5sum
<jimmyww_> um
<jimmyww_> there is a file in the iso md5sum.txt
<keb> yes that might be what the md5sum should be, but you ahve to calculate the actual one on the iso file
<jimmyww_> um i dont understand
<jimmyww_> im sorry
<keb> we want to check if the iso you downloaded is without errors
<jimmyww_> im sorry but i dont know how
<keb> to do that, we run it through an md5 calculator program
<keb> i don't know what that program is called on a mac
<jimmyww_> terminal?
<jimmyww_> do i use terminal
<keb> probably
<jimmyww_> i got MD5 (/Volumes/Xubuntu 7.10 i38/md5sum.txt) = 96ca42a396678f3368a7d3750b7b1348
<keb> do you have a terminal open?
<jimmyww_> yeah
<keb> try typing "md5 Xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso" or whatever the iso file is called
<jimmyww_> okay
<jimmyww_> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/20609
<intelikey> ok, jimmyww_ i know nothing about mac's and not much more about the casper image that uvuntu uses on it's live CD's    so if you have questions about the initramfs or basic linux systems.  i'll be glad to answer what i can...  until then i hope these fellows are all the help you need.   luck with it.
<jimmyww_> that did work so im going to try this program
<keb> ok jimmyww_
<keb> maybe it will do it mac-style with mice and stuff
<jimmyww_> i not  a fan of the mouse, my favourite program for mac quicksilver quicksilver.blacktree.com is keyboard based
<jimmyww_> that is the best part of mac
<jimmyww_> this program is still running
<jimmyww_> taking a long time
<keb> it will take a wihle
<keb> it is a big file
<jimmyww_> okay
<jimmyww_> still going
<keb> so you pointed the checksum+ program at the iso file and told it to do an md5 ?
<jimmyww_> yeah
<jimmyww_> it looks like its working
<keb> cool
<jimmyww_> but slow
<jimmyww_> brb battery is going flat so will swap to power
<keb> you don't have to leave irc to plug in the comp
<jimmyww_> yes
<jimmyww_> your right
<keb> i've seen some people who thought they had to shut down to plug it in
<jimmyww_> lol
<jimmyww_> i had to move though
<jimmyww_> so i thought i might loss my internet connection
<jimmyww_> it is still loading
<jimmyww_> would u think it would take this long
<keb> not usually
<jimmyww_> i  might try something else
<keb> is it loading the iso from the cd or from hard disk?
<jimmyww_> hard drive
<keb> ok
<jimmyww_> hhhow do i do this on winblows
<keb> you also have to download some software
<keb> the instructions were in the url above
<jimmyww_> okay
<keb> got to hit the hay. nite
<jimmyww_> cya
<jimmyww_> thx for help
<keb> leaving my system doing an upgrade to 7.10 overnight hehe
<jimmyww_> okay
<keb> np
<keb> good luck
<jimmyww_> okay cay
<jimmyww_> *cya
<lewis1711> this is a really noob question but I can't find anything about it on the internet;
<lewis1711> how does copying, pasting and deleting work in Xubuntu? I can't seem to do it half the time
<Warpnow> Hey, could someone help me. I used the alternate install cd and it doesn't seem to have setup my video drivers right. Screen goes blank after boot. The live CD worked when I tried it, but only in safe graphics mode. Is there a way I can do something like safe graphics mode permanently?
<lewis1711> Warpnow, are you able to download in safe graphics mode? you may need to install a driver for your graphics card
<Warpnow> right now I'm running a live version of DSL because I can't get into the xubuntu install at all
<Warpnow> the monitor stops detecting a signal after the bios goes by
<Warpnow> what I'm wondering is if there is a command I can put in at boot to force it to do safe graphics mode, because that works on the live cd
<LastMall> I thought it should go into failsafe graphics mode automatically
<rredd4> I have a dell c810, 1.3Ghz, 512M ram, nvidia geforce2 vid card.  should I be using xubuntu or is ubuntu ok for my laptop?
<rredd4> I couldn't find xubuntu minimum specs
<rijo> im trying to get my wlan with wpa-psk working, but when I try to connect via network-manager-gnome, it says my device doesnt support this type of connection. Does this mean I have to find another driver for my wlan usb stick?
<LastMall> rijo  the usb wifi device doesn't work at all ?
<rijo> LastMall: it detects the device and its trying to connect to the wifi lan, since it find the essid. so somemewhat it does work, but then when it trying to authenticate the connection it  says its not supported
<LastMall> you sure the hardware supports wpa ?
<rijo> LastMall: yes.. works fine in windows hehe
<LastMall> does it work without encryption ?  on an open wifi connection ?
<LastMall> i'd think if its being detected as what it is, the driver/module is correct.
<rijo> LastMall: i cannot test a open network since the only wifi i have around here is wpa unfortiantly
<LastMall> especially if its listed correctly in all that stuff in dmesg
<rijo> LastMall: ye, it is the correct driver idd
<rijo> LastMall: i found a open network to trying to connect to. but that doesnt seem to work either
<rijo> LastMall: no error msg this time tho, just timed out
<LastMall> open network limiting connections by mac maybe
<rijo> LastMall: works from windows again hehe
<LastMall> should be just a config error somewhere
<LastMall> i'd probably have trouble getting it to work outside of the kde tools i use
<rijo> LastMall: which tools is that
<LastMall> think its just called knetwork or knetworkconf or knetwork manager is where I start, and then I use kwifi manager thereafter.
<rijo> i was thinking of maybe upgrading to gutsy and see if it just solves itself
<LastMall> but i can get atheros and broadcom both running now pretty quick
<LastMall> the servers are way overloaded
<looping_> Hello all
<machaddock> I'm trying to make a launcher icon of pidgin on my top bar. Where do I find the pidgin application?
<machaddock> come on people is there no one listening to this channel?
<machaddock> wow this channel sucks
<machaddock> sorry but the ubuntu one is waaaaaay livelier :D
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> when is xubuntu going to have automated samba shares viewing built in? cause today i have to do it manually (kubuntu and ubuntu have it aoutomated)
<mikubuntu> i always forget how to install tar.gz files, just downloaded firefox 2008, can someone remind me how to install it?
<mikubuntu> it's on the desktop
<rijo> cool, once i upgraded to gibbon my wireless network worked by default
<keoni> is there a way to debootstrap from gutsy cd?
<keoni> if so where to i point debootstrap to on the cd
<Ben_Cs> hello
<nikolam> Hello
<wbadger> hi
<nikolam> My system have trouble booting when I reformat any partition on hd
<nikolam> It is making me painfull to test other versions of xubunut
<wbadger> what does it say?
<nikolam> do I reely need to repair uuid`s every time i reformat any partition?
<nikolam> sudo update-initramfs -u
<nikolam> sorry
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<nikolam> And what`s the use with that uuid hassle anyway??
<wbadger> I don't know, but you don't have to use it (in fstab at least)
<wbadger> you can use hda1 / sda1 and so on
<nikolam> But it is there by default
<wbadger> I thought that stuff should be autodetected though
<nikolam> I finally gave up and changed line in fstab for swap beacouse every time i reinstall test version on other partition, tre primary one wont boot
<nikolam> i reely don`t know who`s idea was to use uuid anyway..
<nikolam> i have one more question:
<nikolam> i found a bug in 7.10 but I know more about it
<nikolam> When I install fglrx ati driver, Open office wont run and complains about some java thing
<nikolam> Should i post a bug about open office, fglrx driver or java?
<wbadger> do other java programs work?
<nikolam> I dont know. Ooo complains about missing JRE when fglrx is working, but Ooo works fine without that java thing with Vesa
<wbadger> what's vesa?
<nikolam> Vesa graphics driver
<nikolam> default upon install
<wbadger> ok
<nikolam> But vesa is pain in the eyes with 60hz refresh..
<wbadger> are you sure it happens only when you activate fglrx? I don't see how they are related..
<nikolam> yes.
<nikolam> I reconfigured X and activated vesa. And then restarted X and Ooo works.
<nikolam> fglrx - > Ooo stops
<wbadger> ok first check if it affects other java programs
<nikolam> Ok I will
<nikolam> What java program should i try
<wbadger> if it doesn't then I guess you should file it under OOo
<wbadger> I don't know.. I guess any program would do
<nikolam> i filed it during testing period with 7.10 but didnt realised it is fglrx related.. :,,
<nikolam> Do you know some java program?
<nikolam> How about azureus, I think it is based on java
<wbadger> yes it is
<nikolam> Ok i will run 7.10>test java>post/change Ooo bug
<nikolam> Thanks
<wbadger> np
<mindframe-> any release notes yet?
<mindframe-> changes
<wbadger> mindframe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Xubuntu
<ICXCNIKA> I just burned the Gutsy Xubuntu .iso to a disk, and attempted to boot from cd. And for some odd reason it won't boot.
<vinze> Did you burn it as an iso image?
<ICXCNIKA> I believe so.
<vinze> And does your computer at least *try* to boot from CD?
<ICXCNIKA> Yes.
<vinze> Is there an error message?
<ICXCNIKA> No.
<vinze> So what does it do?
<ICXCNIKA> I know that it is attempting to boot because there is a cursor blinking in the upper left-hand corner.
<vinze> And it just hangs there? You have to hold the power button or something?
<ICXCNIKA> No. It stays there for about ten seconds, and then starts loading Windows.
<vinze> Hmm... That's odd... Not sure what the problem is :(
<ICXCNIKA> Well I think I found it.
<vinze> O, cool
<ICXCNIKA> I just clicked on properties on the cd, and it saved it as an Easy CD Creator Image File.
<ICXCNIKA> I guess it didn't save it as an ISO.
<ICXCNIKA> Well let me try downloading it to my other laptop. I think my wife's laptop can't burn .isos with her cd creator.
<vinze> Hey, a classmate gave me his broken USB drive that he could no longer read and write to on Windows... When I connect it, Xubuntu doens't recognize it, however, it is listed using lsusb. Does anyone know how to format it?
<neozen> why is totem in xubuntu now?
<neozen> makes me want to hit things with a bat
<vinze> Because Gxine sucked
<neozen> mplayer
<neozen> its small.. its fast
<neozen> it can work w/ everything
<TheSheep> neozen: mplayer cannot be distributed freely in USA and Japan
<vinze> And it includes legal issues
<neozen> ahhhhh
<neozen> yes... there is that
<vinze> Same with VLC
<TheSheep> silly lawyers
<neozen> if I remove totem will it at least remove all its dependencies?
<vinze> Silly clients of lawyers
<vinze> neozen, I believe Totem didn't pull in any additional dependencies
<neozen> really?
 * neozen dances
<neozen> so gxine is no longer included?
<vinze> Well, not in addition to those already pulled in by other new applications :P
<vinze> Nope, Gxine is out :)
<TheSheep> this is becoming a religion
<neozen> no... emacs vs vim is a theological issue...
<neozen> this is just a mess
 * neozen grins
<vinze> Hehe
<Mark76> Ooh people
<vinze> Hey Mark76
<neozen> damn you broadwing
<Mark76> Hey Vinze
<Mark76> Is it possible to get 3D effects working on Xubuntu?
<vinze> Yeah
<Mark76> Care to talk me through it?
<vinze> There was a tutorial somewhere, I'll look it up
<Mark76> K
<Mark76> Thanks
<vinze> Mark76, http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty---tutorial-for-advanced-andor-KDE-as-well-as-Xfce-users
<vinze> Which version do you use?
<Mark76> 7.10
<vinze> Then you can replace "feisty" with "gutsy" in the repository line, it also has a repo for Gutsy
<Mark76> Okay
<vinze> So instead of sudo su -c 'echo deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main >> /etc/apt/sources.list' you'd do:
<vinze> sudo su -c 'echo deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu gutsy main >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<vinze> I believe that ought to work
<Mark76> I can't log into my Cybernations account from Firefox :-?
<Mark76> Good job I have other browsers
<Mark76> What version are you using Vinze?
<vinze> Mark76, Feisty *ashamed*
<vinze> :P
<Mark76> No worries
<vinze> Also, I haven't actually tested that tutorial myself
<Mark76> I'm sure you'll get round to upgrading soon enough
<vinze> Yeah, you're probably right, it's holiday now
<vinze> However, I want to make a blog post on making a backup so I'm waiting for that :P
<Mark76> The Ubuntu servers have been pretty busy
<Mark76> So I wouldn't bother just yet
<Mark76> Unless you know how to BT
 * vinze has been seeding all day :)
<Mark76> :)
<Mark76> I can't figure that out
<vinze> It's simple, really
<vinze> I also want to do a post on that :P
<Mark76> I don't really need to download Gutsy, since I've been running it for over a month now.
<vinze> Yeah, I've already used it from my USB drive
<vinze> And loving it :)
<Mark76> It is rather splendid, eh
<vinze> Yeah
<Mark76> We've come along way since Windy Weasel
<Mark76> Sorry, I mean Breezy Badger
<vinze> :P
<vinze> Well, the first official release was Dapper
<Mark76> We should lobby to get Windy Weasel made the official codename for version erm ... Whichever
<vinze> There's a whole wiki page with suggested code names
<Mark76> I need to see that
 * vinze looks it up
<Mark76> Ta
<vinze> Mark76, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Mark76> Yay!  Windy and Weasel are, indeed, two of the options :D
<vinze> :)
<NullName> oh wow 7.10 is amazing
 * NullName creams his pants
<vinze> :)
<NullName> omg omg double monitors
<NullName> and it's doesn't require 3 days of configuring
<Mark76> I'm trying to get 3DE working
<NullName> what is 3dr?
<Mark76> LOrd, I can remember the Breezy Badger days
<NullName> *e
<Mark76> Talk about hassle
<vinze> :)
<NullName> hehe I remember the slackware 5 days
<Mark76> 3D
<NullName> wait I think it was slackware 4 actually
<NullName> not 5
<NullName> because they skipped 3 I think
<Mark76> Command line acrobatics aren't my cup of tea
<Mark76> ISn't icon box a great idea
<Mark76> Saves so much space
<Pixilarion> Should I choose the mplayer of VLC firefox plugin? OR maybe somehting else?
<Pixilarion> in my experience the vlc plugin doesn't work that well...
<vinze> Mark76, I don't like it, too hard to click :P
<NullName> good question Pixilarion . I need to configure video as well
<vinze> Pixilarion, I've had my problems with the Mplayer one, it all depends
<Mark76> Hard to click?
<vinze> I guess you could just try them
<vinze> Mark76, too small ;-)
<Pixilarion> ok, I'll just give it a go then :)
<vinze> Plus, I like reading hte titles :)
<Mark76> What size are your icons?
<TheSheep> vinze: your panels are too small
<NullName> I wonder what ubuntuguide recommends on 7.10 on how to get codecs and restricted stuff
<vinze> TheSheep, I don't like my panels that big ;-)
<NullName> does it still use mediaubuntu?
<lcafiero> question (dumb maybe): My update manager in Xubuntu 7.04 says I'm downloading Ubuntu 7.10, but I'd prefer Xubuntu 7.10. Am I getting Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<vinze> NullName, thanks, you reminded me of updating xubuntuguide.org
<TheSheep> lcafiero: same difference, they only differ in what's installed by default
<NullName> ooops
<NullName> had to reboot piudgin there
<NullName> did anyone answer my question when I was gone?
<lcafiero> Ah. So the update button will update with Xubuntu?
<vinze> <vinze> NullName, thanks, you reminded me of updating xubuntuguide.org
<TheSheep> lcafiero: as long as you have xubuntu-desktop and not ubuntu-desktop installed, yes
<NullName> hehe no problem
<lcafiero> Thank you very much.
<lcafiero> On to the update . . . .
<NullName> you just helped me realize that there is an xubuntu guide...I just thought it was ubuntuguide...
<NullName> that's sweet
<Pixilarion> NullName: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pixilarion> that should get you going under Gutsy
<vinze> NullName, it's not that expansive...
<vinze> More contributors would be great :)
<Mark76> Gobuntu's run into a spot of controversy
<vinze> But the wiki software sucks...
<vinze> Mark76, how?
<Mark76> Ye olde Firefox problem
<Mark76> YOu can have the software but not the name
<vinze> Don't they use iceweasel?
<NullName> bah it's taking me to the 7.04 page
<NullName> anyone have the link for 7.10? xubuntu.org that is
<Mark76> Ice weasel?  It's still Firefox on mine. Vinze
<Mark76> There's iceape, but that's a Mozilla clone
<Mark76> Seamonkey
<NullName> oh that sucks it looks like the 7.10 xubuntu guide isn't up./
<mikubuntu> i think you just go to xubuntu.org and look for 'get xubuntu' nullname
<vinze> Mark76, but Iceweasel is Gnu's (or was it FSF?) "free" version
<vinze> NullName, report it as a bug on Launchpad
<mikubuntu> anybody know the developer channel for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: none
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: there is a mailing list though
<vinze> mikubuntu, xubuntu-devel
<Mark76> What do you think of a version of Ubuntu for lawyers called Subuntu?
<mikubuntu> thesheep, are there developers here then?
<NullName> hehehehe Mark76
<vinze> Mark76, that would be confused with a version that would allow the use of "su" :P
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: don't think so
<vinze> Mark76, http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_forks
<mikubuntu> why not call it sharkbuntu, mark
<Mark76> Good idea
<Mark76> There should be a mobile devices version called Mobuntu
<mikubuntu> you know why they bury lawyers 12 feet under, right?  because deep down, they're really good people.
<Mark76> Heh
<mikubuntu> vinze, tried that; nobody home there
<TheSheep> and a french version called vous brioche trop
<NullName> hey you guys....I can't go on ubuntuguide.org either....only for old versions
<NullName> this blows!
<vinze> mikubuntu, I'm in #xubuntu-devel richt now...
<Mark76> You're in a lift with Steve Balmer.  You have a gun with two bullets in.  What do you do?
<vinze> *right
<TheSheep> !ot
<mikubuntu> ??? i go look again
<NullName> I go to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Gutsy and it has no text
 * NullName starts crying
<Mark76> Lift = elevator
<TheSheep> NullName: maybe it's an invitation for you to write it?
<vinze> Mark76, both through his balls! :P
<Mark76> No no no, Vinze
 * NullName starts up konqueror to see if that wiilll work
<Mark76> You can't kill the undead with bullets
<vinze> No killing, just making sure he can't reproduce ;P
<NullName> TheSheep: hahahahah good one.
<NullName> okay so I installed pidgin-encrytion ....and I rebooted pidgin...don't see any options anywhere
<NullName> nevermind....it finally showed up on my plugins..
<NullName> stupid pidgin crashed when making a new key
<Mark76> Key?
<Mark76> Oh right
<Pixilarion> NullName: crashedlanded you mean? :p
<NullName> hehe
<NullName> soo what's this new arromguard thingy or whatever its called?  How do I configure it?
<NullName> *arrmor?
<vinze> apparmor?
<vinze> See the Ubuntu wiki
<NullName> yea sorry
<NullName> hahaha I can't see the wiki
<NullName> for some damn reason
<NullName> I can only see the 7.04 wiki
<NullName> unless you have a different link for me...do you have a link?
<vinze> Huh? There is one wiki, not bound to versions...
<vinze> I'll look it up
<NullName> thanks
<scriptdevil> hmmm. why doesnt update manager show me New Release available?
<NullName> I've had that problem scriptdevil
<NullName> what I did....
<vinze> scriptdevil, have you tried the "Check" button?
<scriptdevil> i did
<vinze> NullName, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<NullName> was I went to the terminal and typed....(;et me find it)
<NullName> thanks vinze!
<scriptdevil> it just shows me about 130mb of updates.. no upgrades
<scriptdevil> vinze: has it been propogated to all mirrors?
<vinze> scriptdevil, that might be the problem... I couldn't find Xubuntu iso's on the Dutch mirros yesterday
<mikubuntu> vinze, nobody very talkative over at xubuntu-devel
<vinze> But I believe the mirrors were there
<vinze> mikubuntu, yeah... But I think it's also not meant as support channel
<vinze> I did notice however that Gutsy detected a higher screen resolution for me
<vinze> Because it can now fall back to other resolutions
<NullName> hmm vinze I don't think the command will work...its for upgrading from 610 ro 7.04
<scriptdevil> vinze: i am using the korean i suppose...
<mikubuntu> vinze, i know, i was making a suggestion that they look at the screen testing utility that 'puppy' uses to set up screen/display prefs
<vinze> NullName, what command?
<Pixilarion> cool! Rhythmbox has a crossfade option :)
<mikubuntu> so tired of not being able to get my screenres to 1024 ... arrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh
<Pixilarion> in gutsy that is
<scriptdevil> well.. is it "ok" if i switch to the main server?
<scriptdevil> am planning to become a tester real soon
<vinze> scriptdevil, yeah, I guess so
<scriptdevil> ok..  switched to the NZ server.. let me see if it works.. if it doesnt, i will switch to the main.. dont wanna hurt the poor old main server
<NullName> vinze I couldn't find it easily...let me look some more...I think its "sudo update-manager -C"
<NullName> but let me find it
<vinze> NullName, and where did you get that command from?
<scriptdevil> mikubuntu: why not?
<scriptdevil> did u try ztrl alt +
<scriptdevil> *ctrl
<NullName> gksu “update-manager -c ”
<NullName> that's it
<NullName> that worked for me
<NullName> its from http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<vinze> Oh you mean for upgrading
<NullName> yea
<NullName> that's not what you were doing?
<vinze> It wasn't my problem ;)
<vinze> But the -c is not needed anymore
<larsen_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu is incorrect
<NullName> oh oops
<larsen_> ops
<vinze> So it just runs Applications->System->Update Manager
<larsen_> hi all :)
<vinze> Hi :)
<NullName> sorry vinze I was meaning to talk to scriptdevil
<NullName> haha
<vinze> NullName, yeah I figured :P
<scriptdevil> hmmm.. i have this biiiiiiiig problem with xterm.. alt + 1 prints ± alt + 2 prints ² .. i am not able to switch between windows in irssi
<scriptdevil> NullName: i knew it.. but it looks like not all mirrors mirror simultaneously
<Mark76> I followed the instructions in that guide as far as I could Vinze
<Pixilarion> as could be expected: otherwise the main server would get overloaded I guess
<zuargo> hi
<NullName> hi
<Pixilarion> hi
<vinze> Hi
<scriptdevil> Pixilarion: i wish they mirror it before announcing it
<NullName> sorry scriptdevil don't know how to help
<zuargo> help me plis
<scriptdevil> sure thing.. zuargo .. go ahead
<Pixilarion> scriptdevil: can't you switch windows in irssi with ctrl+p-n
<zuargo> first i from chile southamerica... my english is not fine sorry
<Pixilarion> we'll try to understand :)
<scriptdevil> Pixilarion: that i can.. but it is quicker if you know the channel number
<zuargo> thanks xD
<scriptdevil> :)
<scriptdevil> i like it down here... a lot warmer
<Pixilarion> scriptdevil: and ctrl-a or something?
<scriptdevil> ctrl P
<scriptdevil> i can do that..
<Pixilarion> scriptdevil: well, I'm not using irssi so can't actually help you; i'm using dircproxy + xchat
<Pixilarion> scriptdevil: you can always switch to another term, like xfce4-terminal
<scriptdevil> Pixilarion: never mind..
<scriptdevil> Pixilarion: yeah. i can
<Pixilarion> and wouldn't that solve your problem ;)
<scriptdevil> Pixilarion: you know.. i am sentimentally attached to xterm and aterm
<scriptdevil> :-|
<Pixilarion> lol
<scriptdevil> that is why i dont give up irssi for xchat
<scriptdevil> i love the CLI
<vinze> scriptdevil, I think you need to go see a shrink :P
<Pixilarion> sure, I used irssi for years
<zuargo> i download xubuntu 7.1 and give me a mistake when i try to install, the mistake is: (wait plase) xD
<scriptdevil> keep calm zuargo
<scriptdevil> vinze: it was when i used gentoo.. i was stuck to the CLI for about 4 days.. and i learnt to use a lot of jet-speed tools
<NullName> shit I think they added too much crap with this version...it seems to be running signifigantly slower than 7.04 ....why did they change the system monitor and add the network thing and autoupdates?  IS it easy to remove all this?
<scriptdevil> like rtorrent which i think is dormant now
<scriptdevil> NullName: you can disable stuff you dont need
<vinze> OK http://xubuntuguide.org/ is updated :)
<zuargo> i at the moment i use ubuntu 6.1
<zuargo> well the mistake is:
<NullName> thanks vinze!! that's great news///scriptdevill how do you disable those type of services?
<scriptdevil> well... System->services??
<NullName> I'll check
<NullName> I mainly just want to disable that stupid network thing at the top right
<scriptdevil> and btw i feel NullName is a cool name
<NullName> I'm not going to ever switch to crappy wireless
<scriptdevil> well.. i dont have a 7.1 atm
<NullName> thanks scriptdevil :-D
<NullName> oh okay. I'll figure it out.
<Pixilarion> NullName: just go to the autostarted applications
<Pixilarion> it should be in your settings
<NullName> hmm I don't see it in system/services
<NullName> pixilarion where do I go to see the autostarted apps?
<vinze> Settings->Autostarted Applications
<Pixilarion> I was typing that first :)
<NullName> heheh
<NullName> thanks guys
<Pixilarion> np
<NullName> I need to look around more before I start asking questions .hehe
<Pixilarion> well, it took me also 10 minutes to find that solution
<NullName> I saved 10 minutes then.
<Pixilarion> that Network Manager also annoyed me from the first minute :)
<vinze> I love it :)
<NullName> haha I know. It's so pointless
<Pixilarion> if you are wired ok
<Pixilarion> but wireless it can save you a lot of stress :)
<scriptdevil> NullName: i wont say that...
<vinze> But then again, I use wireless (wouldn't if I had the choice)
<NullName> well yea...if I had xubuntu on a laptop
<zuargo> the mistake is: The server of screens has been detained approximately 6 times in the last ones 90 mnutos. it is probable that slightly this failing. It is going to be waited 2 minutes before returning to try it again on the screen :0.
<NullName> but I hate wireless
<NullName> I'm afraid of airsnorters
<vinze> NullName, or when you run it from USB on a lot of different computers :)
<Pixilarion> zuargo: i'm sorry but I can't figure out what that is all about :-|
<scriptdevil> zuargo: well.. i seriously lost you! can you paste the exact error message
<Pixilarion> scriptdevil: guess it is in spanish so he got it form babelfish or something I guess :)
<zuargo> mmmm... wait please
<Pixilarion> omg
<Pixilarion> this starts to remind me of a quote on bash...
<vinze> OK I'm off bye
<scriptdevil> goodbye
<Pixilarion> vinze: bye :)
<scriptdevil> well.. does anyone know how i can enable those funny quotes on sudo.. like "Try typing that again" or "Are you drunk?" if you type the wrong password
<NullName> okay I'm going to add another video card....what do I need to do to be safe on this one....back up my config file?  anyone know the file name off hand? anything else I need to do?
<scriptdevil> well.. /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<Mark76> Damn you Nvidia legacy drivers
<NullName> that's it
<scriptdevil> well.. NullName if it is an nvidia card, gimme the number, i will look up the list
<Mark76> How can I get my lovely 1280 x 1050, or whatever it was, setting back?
<scriptdevil> well.. it is easy. applications->settings->display-settings
<NullName> okay thanks! I don't know what IZ currently have...but I'm adding a ...I can't see any numbers anywhere
<scriptdevil> well.. an nvidia?
<NullName> ati
<scriptdevil> be careful then
<NullName> wait I have another one
<Mark76> That only gives me a maximum resolution of 800 x 600 Scriptdevil
<NullName> ohh why be careful?
<scriptdevil> because the drivers for ati sometimes dont work.. anyway.. the generic VESA will work
<NullName> Mark76 that sounds like your video drivers aren't installed
<scriptdevil> Mark76: which card?
<scriptdevil> try restricted-drivers
<Mark76> Nvidia Riva TNT2
<NullName> I'll try the generic
<NullName> it has no brand name
<NullName> alright...I'll be back..hopefully
<scriptdevil> sure you will  all the best
<NullName> thanks
<scriptdevil> Mark76: check if you have any driver available under restricted
<Mark76> I have the Nividia GLX Legacy driver installed
<scriptdevil> well.. then... err.. is the card powerful enough?
<Mark76> No idea
<scriptdevil> well.. ever got 1024 X 768 on it??
<zuargo> Hi again :P here the error: the display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is lakely that something bad is going on. Waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0.
<Mark76> That's not an option, Scriptdevil
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> is it possible to set log on and off system sounds in xubuntu ?
<scriptdevil> Mark76: i mean, on any previous distro?
<scriptdevil> joeamined: i was wondering about that too!
<Pixilarion> sure joeamined
<joeamined> scriptdevil ;)
<joeamined> pixilarion, how please ?
<scriptdevil> zuargo: probably your card is not supported
<Pixilarion> let me see :)
<Mark76> I can't remember
<scriptdevil> zuargo: well.. does it come up to the login screen
<Mark76> I need to log off and reboot
<keb> who can summon ubotu ?
<Mark76> See you later
<Pixilarion> Settings>LoginWindow
<scriptdevil> keb: none in xubuntu.. well.. ubotu is a #ubuntu bot
<zuargo> That I can do scriptdevil?? :(
<keb> oic
<zuargo> to use windows?? :P
<joeamined> thanks you Pixilarion :)
<Pixilarion> joeamined: sorry
<Pixilarion> guess thats for the loginwindow that is ready
<scriptdevil> well.. zuargo did you get the login window?
<scriptdevil> you can
<scriptdevil> joeamined:  in accesibility
<zuargo> how i do it?
<scriptdevil> zuargo: when does this error come up?
<scriptdevil> joeamined: loginwindowprefs->accessibilty tab->Sounds
<zuargo> After choosing the option to install or to initiate xubuntu
<joeamined> scriptdevil : yep i already found it, thanks
<scriptdevil> :)
<scriptdevil> zuargo: try start in safe graphics mode
<zuargo> i try and nothing :(
<scriptdevil> \
<scriptdevil> zuargo: sad...
<scriptdevil> i think your card is not supported
<zuargo> but in ubuntu 6.1 i I do not have problems in the installation, why in the newest versions i have that problem??
<scriptdevil> well.. *shrug*
<scriptdevil> zuargo: sorry.. i do not know
<Mark76> That seems to have sorted it out
<scriptdevil> what?
<Mark76> The resolution problem
<Mark76> I made some changes in Settings > Screens and Graphics
<zuargo> i try change the resolution and also nothing
<PuppiesAtWork> Why is openssh-server not showing up in apt or synaptic for me?
<PuppiesAtWork> do I have to enable some non-default repositories?
<TheSheep> !info openssh-server
<TheSheep> ubotu's dead?
<scriptdevil> sudo aptitude search openssh-server
<scriptdevil> TheSheep: ubotu is on #ubuntu
<scriptdevil> this is #xubuntu
<TheSheep> scriptdevil: why sudo? and we had ubotu here too, until recently
<keb> "/invite ubotu" gives [12:45] * #xubuntu :You need to be a channel operator to do that
<hyper___ch> huhu Pumpernickel
<hyper___ch> huhu TheSheep
<keb> yay
<Mark76> Yay?
<hyper___ch> wohoo
<Mark76> Fandabadozee!
 * scriptdevil begs "Make me an op"
<d1n0> scriptdevil, can you help me :)
<scriptdevil> will sure try..
<d1n0> ive got alot of problems
<d1n0> ehm not problems, difficulties :D
<scriptdevil> yeah.. thats better
<scriptdevil> ask em.. one at a time
<scriptdevil> am no core2 duo
<d1n0> keyboard... cant get keys to work, tried to edit xorg and in keyboard settings.. norwegian keys...
<scriptdevil> settings->keyboard settings
<d1n0> ive tried there
<scriptdevil> well. no effect?
<d1n0> yup
<scriptdevil> did this keyboard work on any other os
<d1n0> it has worked before
<scriptdevil> like once my ctrl key did not work... i blamed linux for it.. then i plugging it into an XP box andfound keyboard was faulty
<d1n0> after i installed compiz fusion i think
<scriptdevil> well.. funny,... check your hardware again
<scriptdevil> which keys?
<d1n0> heh cant type them now ;p
<d1n0> but when i choose keyboard settings and close and go back there it has marked "use xorg.conf settings"
<scriptdevil> cant you express them?
<scriptdevil> well.. thats strange
<scriptdevil> yeah/. it chooses it and adds it to xorg.conf
<d1n0> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"no"
<d1n0> help?
<d1n0> :P
<d1n0> it doesnt add anything to xorg file btw
<scriptdevil> well. look.. in the drob down box, your new option would be there.. though that is not active
<d1n0> hmm
<d1n0> can you help me extend desktop to the tv?
<scriptdevil> no.. i cant do that
<scriptdevil> i use a monior
<scriptdevil> s/monior/monitor
<joeamined> hi folks
<joeamined> congratulations for xubuntu
<joeamined> i'm using it for the first time and i really like it
<joeamined> it's simplicity and efficiency
<scriptdevil> :)
<joeamined> i'd like to know, is there a search tool for files in xubuntu ?
<hyper___ch> joeamined: it rules - we know ;)
<hyper___ch> joeamined: there's always the command line ;)
<scriptdevil> joeamined: well.. locate?
<hyper___ch> joeamined: but can that gnome tool not be added also?
<joeamined> yes they can
<joeamined> i just wanted to know if there's a specific xubuntu tool
<joeamined> but that's okay
<hyper___ch> joeamined: catfish
<hyper___ch> joeamined: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214059&page=4
<joeamined> that's exactly what i was looking for, thank you :)
<hyper___ch> joeamined: haven't tried it myself
<hyper___ch> joeamined: there's always an open terminal here ;)
<joeamined> yep
<joeamined> i prefer gui front end, it's easier to access the files
<hyper___ch> I guess I can stop seeding now
<hyper___ch> 265 GB shared since the Gutsy Relese
<keb> nice
<hyper___ch> it's spiking again at 1.8MB/s
<joeamined> how can i change system menu please (like with alacarte in gnome) ?
<keb> applications, settings, menu editor
<keb> oooh this new Brasero thing is cool, it actually runs my cd burner at full speed
<joeamined> the menu editor shows : inclusion : system without the details on the applications
<TheSheep> joeamined: that's because it's automatically generated from your installed applications
<joeamined> the sheep : can i modify it ? (even in a text editor) ?
<hyper___ch>  so, going to install gutsy in vmware to see whether my feisty rtorrent howto is still applicable for gutsy :)
<TheSheep> joeamined: it's assembled based on the files in /usr/share/applications
<scriptdevil> sbcl is not available in my list.. but the repos say it is there
<TheSheep> joeamined: but if you want to modify them, copy them to ~/.local/share/applications and edit there, otherwise your changes will be overwritten when you upgrade or reinstall the apps
<scriptdevil> can anyone check up?
<joeamined> ok thanks
<scriptdevil> !sbcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scriptdevil> !install sbcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install sbcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> scriptdevil: it's in the universe repository
<scriptdevil> well. isnt universe automatically enabled?
<hyper___ch> scriptdevil: nope
<scriptdevil> nope.. it isnt ther on mine
<scriptdevil> how do i add it?
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hyper___ch> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
 * hyper___ch likes source-o-matic
<keb> vi /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<hyper___ch> iiiesk, vi.....
<scriptdevil> well.. it is enabled
<scriptdevil> ..
<scriptdevil> but it doesnt work
<hyper___ch> scriptdevil: did you update it after adding universe?
<scriptdevil> well. i had enabled universe long back
<hyper___ch> scriptdevil: maybe you need also multiverse
<scriptdevil> well. it is in universe
<scriptdevil> but.. :o .i get an error on apt-get update
<scriptdevil> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Pixilarion> Is there a way to prevent a package from being updated?
<scriptdevil> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages                          Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<hyper___ch> Pixilarion: yes there is
<Pixilarion> hyper___ch: care to tell me how? :)
<hyper___ch> scriptdevil: got gutsy?
<Pixilarion> yep
<scriptdevil> no
<hyper___ch> Pixilarion: dunno by heart... with aptitude you can set it somehow
<scriptdevil> hyper___ch: i couldnt update
<hyper___ch> Pixilarion: man aptitude
<Pixilarion> ok thanks
<Pixilarion> i take a look there
<hyper___ch> scriptdevil: change archive to a local ubuntu server
<scriptdevil> i dont get you
<d1n0> Can anyone help me so I can extend my desktop to my TV? It's connected through S-video and works out of the box as a clone!
<hyper___ch> !easysource | scriptdevil
<ubotu> scriptdevil: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hyper___ch> scriptdevil: use that to generate a local sources.list
<hyper___ch> scriptdevil: I mean a localized
<scriptdevil> ok
<scriptdevil> now what should i do?
<hyper___ch> scriptdevil: change the archive to a localized repository
<hyper___ch> hiho PriceChild
<Pixilarion> hyper___ch: the command is "sudo aptitude forbid-version <package>"
<hyper___ch> Pixilarion: thx
<Pixilarion> np
<Pixilarion> just thought to let you know
<hyper___ch> Pixilarion: haven't used it myself... I just new it can be done
<hyper___ch> new --> knew
<Pixilarion> apt-get still complains a package is holded back
<Pixilarion> but I  can live with that
<hyper___ch> ;)
<Pixilarion> for some reason Skype 1.3 works better than 1.4
<Pixilarion> the souncquality that is
<Pixilarion> *sound
<hyper___ch> how can one fry a chocolate bar?
<Pixilarion> come again? :)
<hyper___ch> Pixilarion: ?
<Pixilarion> <hyper___ch> how can one fry a chocolate bar?
<Pixilarion> why would you want to fry a chocolate bar?
<Pixilarion> maybe melt it?
<hyper___ch> Pixilarion: I just saw a report that the Scotish fry every thing... even chocolate bars
<Pixilarion> lol
<Pixilarion> I only know how to melt it "au bain marie"
<silliness> ok have a brand new fresh install of xubuntu with an nvidia card and no restricted drivers installed yet
<silliness> do I want compiz or beryl?
<Pixilarion> congrats :)
<hyper___ch> silliness: you want neither
<silliness> I know but I need something on this box to keep the other users happy
<hyper___ch> silliness: install gnome for them
<NullName> okay so double monitors sucks my balls on xubuntu
<hyper___ch> silliness: or kde
<hyper___ch> silliness: or both
<NullName> 3 cards and no successs....one seemed to work but it couldn't handle both at once
<silliness> hyper___ch, is beryl bunk with xfce
<Kilroo> What's wrong with dual monitors?
<silliness> read lots of sites it works well hyper___ch
<hyper___ch> silliness: xfce is nice, sleek, task orientated... gnome and kde is for play-kiddies ;)
<NullName> if a card isn't detected with the "restricted drivers" and its not available as an option under "screens and graphics" how else could I install it/detect it????
<hyper___ch> NullName: what cards?
<NullName> ati and nvidia
<NullName> old old old cards
<silliness> hyper___ch, do I need xgl for compiz?
<Kilroo> I'm greatly pleased with randr over MergedFB. SDL games only take one screen instead of forcing clone mode.
<hyper___ch> NullName: what nvidia?
<silliness> hyper___ch, or are you not up on them
<hyper___ch> silliness: I had it once... used it for a few days... turned it off
<NullName> I can't see it's in the computer hyper_ch....I have two cards installed...
<TheSheep> NullName: lspci
<Kilroo> Xfce does everything I would want Compiz/Beryl to do anyhow.
<NullName> is it maybe because 7.10 only supports souble monitors with one card that has two outputs? I'm using two cards that have one output
<Kilroo> Except that using Mesa it's slow as heck that way.
<TheSheep> NullName: no, you just need to add both cards to your xorg.conf
<NullName> omg so that was the problem???? I could use both cards but not at once
<NullName> so I have to manually add it?
<TheSheep> NullName: yes
<NullName> TheSheep it says VIa technologies VT8366 Vt8233a
<silliness> hyper___ch, do you know of "the best" site to explain how to do it? I have been looking at many and either they are not for 7.04 or they are before the beryl and compiz fork
<TheSheep> NullName: the number just before it is the pci bus address
<silliness> kde blows
<Kilroo> hm...I think what I really need is a standalone panel with as many plugins for it as xfce-panel has...
<NullName> do you guys know where a guide is to add the card manually?
<hyper___ch> silliness: been a long time since I did it... can't help you anymore
<NullName> I need the pci bus address for what?
<TheSheep> NullName: to put it in yuor xorg.conf
<silliness> hyper___ch, thanks anyway
<TheSheep> NullName: Im sure there are detailed howtos in the forums
<silliness> anyone else
<NullName> thanks TheSheep...why in the hell didn't they make it easy and just allow you to do it from the GUI?
<TheSheep> NullName: because people who want to do it are comfortable with text files
<silliness> hyper___ch, while I have you here is the dvd burning thing being slow an ubuntu issue or something I am doing wrong 7.04? and if buntu issue does carry into gusty? sorry to bother you
<NullName> I'm comforatable with text.  I'm a programmer. It's how I make my living...but I hate hardware, and always have problems with linux video card configuration...
<NullName> it doestn make sense...."secondary monitor" is an option but it's greyed out...
<NullName> are you sure you have to add it manually?
<NullName> I'm using 7.10...I thought it was supposed to be easy to install a secondary monitor
<hyper___ch> silliness: I have no clue what you mean
<silliness> hyper___ch, I have been on the net for many days and all answers are conflicting
<silliness> hyper___ch, my dvd burns top out at 6x and are usually 2x
<keb> anyone know how to get md module/driver early into the boot sequence so my raid partitions will load?
<silliness> hyper___ch, and is hdparm a requirement now with the new kernels
<silliness> hdparm.conf
<NullName> has anyone successfully installed two monitors in ubuntu on ANY version?
<NullName> could you please tell me how you did it?
<silliness> NullName, xorg.conf
<NullName> really? so you didn't use the gui?
<NullName> I found a guide for 7.04
<silliness> never works
<NullName> why doesn't it work silliness? they should have released it.
<silliness> ever for two monitors are you using ati or nvidia
<silliness> or something else
<silliness> NullName, or nothing
<silliness> i guess
<Kilroo> Nullname. I have used two monitors on both 7.04 and 7.10, but I use ATI. I suspect the GUI, if it works at all, only works with very recent dual-head cards; I have used xorg manual edits every time.
<NullName> I have an ATI
<silliness> NullName, search the internet for an eample xorg.conf the best way to set it up is get fglrx installed and forget the rest of the ati
<silliness> I found one is not that hard
<NullName> thanks Kilroo.
<silliness> the setup as two xservers
<Kilroo> What kind, Null?
<silliness> s/the/then
<NullName> Kilroo I just remember the ATI won't detect
<NullName> its a....
<NullName> ATI D33053 RV25L B3
<silliness> and xorg.conf are the smae for all cards except for the driver spot
<NullName> dual butone of the outputs is weird with a convertor
<Kilroo> I'm not familiar with that.
<NullName> Kilroo since it's not detected I wanted to use another card...some generic card
<Kilroo> But...I do know the latest fglrx does not fully support r350 (radeon 9600/9800) cards yet.
<NullName> can I configure two separate card with xorg.conf
<NullName> ?
<silliness> I had a xorg.conf stored in hotmail but forgot to log back in enough or could of gave you it
<NullName> is it possilbe to configure xorg.conf to work with two different cards?
<silliness> never tried
<Kilroo> If you mean it's not detected by the GUI, that probably means nothing. If you mean you had no display at all when you tried with it, good call.
<NullName> I can't find a good guide or example
<Kilroo> NullName, it should be. I read about it somewhere. Unfortunately I do not remember where. I have a vague recollection that it may not be possible to get 3d acceleration on both.
<NullName> I don't need 3d acceleration...all my cards are ancient
<NullName> I can't find a good guide anywhere Kilroo
<NullName> too many examples and I don't know whuch one I want to use
<NullName> I also don't know the stats on the cards
<Kilroo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53966 looks promising.
<NullName> thanks so much!
<wyrd> evenin' all
<keb> anyone know how to get md module/driver early into the boot sequence?  when i upgraded to 7.10 the md wasnt loaded anymore
<keb> evening wyrd
<wyrd> is your md volume /?
 * silliness thinks upgrading over rated unless one wants learning experience
<keb> so everytime i boot i have to login to a console and modprobe md and then mdadm --assemble --scan
<wyrd> ah
<keb> no the md volume is only /home
<wyrd> i've had a simmilar problem
<keb> but it is nice to be able to login without a hassle
<wyrd> i think ijust compiled it in in the end
<pcrtech> is there a way to downgrade back to 7.04?
<keb> pcrtech : restore from a backup image
<pcrtech> yeah didnt make one before upgrading *smacks self in head*
<pcrtech> think i'll just try installing 7.10 from scratch and see if DVD playback works that way along with full use of my video card
<keb> hooray for learning experiences
<wyrd> heh
<wyrd> keb, have you setup /etc/mdstat and the other one
<wyrd> *mtab even
<keb> nope
<keb> mtab is there
<wyrd> i mean, mdadm.conf
<keb> yes i had to add the array definition into that
<keb> but the module isnt loaded so it always says /dev/md0 does not exist
<keb> during upgrade i got a udev error related to mdadm
<keb> but it didnt stop the upgrade
<wyrd> ah
<keb> the error was that /etc/udev/rules.d/65-mdadm.vol_id.rules wasnt there
<wyrd> can you ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
<wyrd> ah ha
<keb> it is there now but i can't make heads or tails of it
<wyrd> can you pastebin it?
<keb> sure
<Deformation> hello
<wyrd> hello
<Deformation> can i ask for some help here?
<wyrd> go for it
<Deformation> thanks
<Deformation> i just upgraded to gutsy
<keb> wyrd : http://pastebin.ca/742669
<Deformation> and my fan wont stop spinning
<Deformation> its annoying
<Deformation> i feel that my labtop is burnning somehow
<wyrd> does you laptop have a graphics card?
<Deformation> mmm i think it should
<Deformation> its an acer travelmate
<Deformation> it have an intel card i guess
<wyrd> if your running XGL on a software gfx card it might be over working your cpu
<Deformation> the problem is that cpu is less than 10%
<wyrd> keb, that looks fine to me
<wyrd> ah, ok
<Deformation> thats what the cpu shortcut at the panel shows me
<Deformation> my ram increased a bit more than feisty
<keb> wyrd : yeah its probably the standard file.  i'm toying with adding md into initramfs now
<wyrd> good idea
<wyrd> Deformation, maybe it's your graphics card running hot?
<Deformation> how do i check that?
<keb> although maybe it is enough to add md into /etc/modules
<wyrd> that might also work
<d1n0> Can anyone help me so I can extend my desktop to my TV? It's connected through S-video and works out of the box as a clone!
<keb> brb rebooting 8)
<wyrd> k
<keb> hmm that little network manager icon looks suspiciously like microsoft's.  ubuntu might get sued
<Deformation> the readings now are like that : cpu = 5.6 % user mem 168 out of 234
<wyrd> d1n0, try having a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Deformation> any help guys?
<wyrd> not sure about your problem
<joeamined> hi
<wyrd> can you check the temps of your computer
<joeamined> is there a powerpoint presentations viewer other than open office's impress ?
<Deformation> any program to do that?
<wyrd> Deformation, i think you want lm-sensors, there might be a wiki or forum guide
<Deformation> joeamined, you can use powerpoint veiwer
<wyrd> i've never set it up before
<Deformation> ok i will find out the temp and tell you, brb
<joeamined> deformation : where can i find it please ?
<joeamined> is it available for xubuntu ?
<Deformation> just do a search for title in synaptic
<Deformation> sure i have it
<Deformation> you can use kpresenter also
<Deformation> or criaweps
<joeamined> does it require wine ?
<Deformation> no
<Deformation> normall installation by synaptic
<Deformation> you may not find the powerpoint viewer by that name
<Deformation> do a search : powerpoint by details in synaptic
<Deformation> Wyrd, i have another question please
<wyrd> yes?
<joeamined> i found it but it requires wine :(
<Deformation> the cpu/swap/ram indicator , volume manager, battery indicator, net monitor
<Deformation> they are not working under the human theme
<Deformation> i mean they dont show up
<Deformation> unless i go to any other theme and add them to the panel then switch back to human
<Deformation> and even when i do that
<Deformation> when i logout/in again it disappears
<wyrd> how odd
<Deformation> are you ising gutsy?
<Deformation> using*
<wyrd> i shall be in a few mins
<Deformation> well,
<Deformation> tell me if it works for you
<wyrd> ok
<wyrd> argh!
<wyrd> all the fonts are massive
<Deformation> wyrd, yes that another issue
<Deformation> wyrd, synaptic says that i have lm-sensors installed
<Deformation> how do i find it?
<wyrd> lm-sensors is a driver, i think
<wyrd> you need otehr apps to access the data
<wyrd> try google or the forums
<Deformation> ok
<Deformation> wyrd, i am sorry to bother, but any success with the human+ panel indicators?
<wyrd> nope
<wyrd> sorry
<wyrd> i'm still trying to make the window title bars not massive
<d1n0>  I cant change the volume in XMMS! Using Xubuntu! Can anyone help?
<Deformation> oh, goodluck with that :)
<wyrd> ah ha!
<wyrd> a restart fixed the fonts
<Deformation> lucky you
<Deformation> i still did not manage to change the fonts in the gnome welcome manager
<Deformation> still massive
<wyrd> oh dear
<Deformation> brb, will restart
<wyrd> 10 mins in, and i've broken X
<Deformation> wyrd, i did not understand anything related to im-sensors
<wyrd> ok
<Deformation> any othet way to know whats wrong with the fan?
<Deformation> or at least, any way to go back to feisty?
<wyrd> not that i know of, sorry
<keoni86> im trying to install on a nvraid system im folloing a howto but for somereason I am unable to do apt-get install ubuntu-base any ideas? im being told "E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-base"
<NullName> So I installed double monitors..and I think it's not working....I'm getting a blinking cursor on my default monitor....is there anyway I can just make the default monitor run a terminal with no graphics? it is blinking
<NullName> guess not
<NullName> :(
<NullName> I don't understadn how to control two monitors if one is in the terminal
<zoredache_> I don't suppose anyone else is having problems with the gutsy version of libpam_mount?
<NullName> it looks like it is anyway
<R[a]ndom> nullname didnt wait anywhere near long enough
<R[a]ndom> ah well.
 * R[a]ndom enjoys his dual monitors
<keb> :D
<keoni86> lol
<NullName> HELP! Can I edit X11/xorg.conf and change the identifiers for screens...or do I have to run  "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org"??
<keoni86> hes back
<NullName> this sucks
<NullName> nobody knows
<NullName> :(
<keb> you can edit it, but next time you update something the changes might get overwritten
<NullName> so I have two graphics cards...both screen identifiers are set to "default screen"
<NullName> I changed one to "LEFT"
<NullName> and all I'm getting is a blinking cursor
<NullName> I goto "screens and Graphics" and mess with the settings...
<NullName> on  the "test" it works...
<NullName> but once I hit "okay" the screen starts flashing these lines
<d1n0> I've gotta Type in "setxkbmap no" in terminal for my keyboardlayout to work, but when i restart X it's reset! How do i make it permanent?
<NullName> Anyone know why dual monitors works in the "test" but one fails after "keep these settings"?????????
<slow-motion> n8
<Ryuho> is the only difference of xubuntu and ubuntu the desktop enviorment?
<Ryuho> GNOME and xfce?
<keb> pretty much
<TheSheep> Ryuho: the yalso differ in the set of apps installed by default
<TheSheep> Ryuho: and artwork
<Ryuho> ah that's true
<Ryuho> ok, thanks man
<brick__> hi. when i press the xfce mixer(volume control button) there are no controls there.. when i chouse preferenced and choose the device, there are default and nvidia(0) but no controls show up.. how to fix this?
<brick__> the sound is on full volume i think. and when i play songs or movies. the sound controll in the program does not effect the volume
<theDeul> hullo... any advice on how to set the order that applications are started upon login?
<theDeul> (7.04)
<TheSheep> theDeul: you can start the ones that depend on each other with a single script that's called by the 'autostarted applications'
<theDeul> TheSheep: hmmm. that'd work... but I have no experience scripting in linux (newb)... I've used AppleScript in OS X, but that's all... I guess I'll google around for how to do this...
<theDeul> what scripting language do you think would be easiest for this purpose?
<TheSheep> theDeul: just write #!/bin/bash at the top and then the commands you'd run from the termnal, one per line
<TheSheep> theDeul: then make the file executable and voila
<theDeul> in a regular text editor? how do you make the file executable?
<TheSheep> theDeul: chmod a+x filename
<theDeul> so for example line 1 might be: #!/bin/bash gnome-terminal
<theDeul> ?
<TheSheep> theDeul: no, make it two lines
<TheSheep> theDeul: you only need that #!/bin/bash at the top
<TheSheep> theDeul: on a line alone
<TheSheep> theDeul: it tells Linux what language the rest is in
<theDeul> okay, so #!/bin/bash on one line, and then one line for each of the commands
<theDeul> ?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> exactly
<theDeul> so #!/bin/bash is telling saying that bash is the language?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> it's the same language that you normally use in the terminal
<theDeul> sweet... I'll give it a shot... thanks a million!
<TheSheep> if you wanted to write in perl or python, you would put #!/usr/bin/perl or #!/usr/bin/python in there
<theDeul> should the lines following "#!/bin/bash" have a leading "." before the command? ie: "./usr/bin/devilspie" or just "/usr/bin/devilspie"?
<machaddock> hello anyone there?
<machaddock> I need help finding and deleting files
<TheSheep> machaddock: what files you need to find and delete?
<machaddock> I did something to a bittorrent prog and now it quits some sec. after it started. I need to delete preference files or something like that
<TheSheep> machaddock: just enable 'show hidden files' in thunar
<TheSheep> machaddock: in the 'view' menu
<machaddock> TheSheep--I tried to make deluge automatically download and install a peergardian file. but now it only quits right off
<Deformation> hello, anyone upgraded to gutsy here?
<TheSheep> machaddock: and look for a file called .deluge or something
<machaddock> ok thanks
<TheSheep> !anyone | Deformation
<ubotu> Deformation: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<machaddock> thesheep is there no find file or something like that
<TheSheep> machaddock: there are two you can use from the command line, and there are some GUI ones you can install additionally
<Deformation> ubotu: ok my question is, my xubuntu panels wont allow any (cpu indicator, volume control, battery indicator, net traffic..) to appear on the panel under the human theme
<TheSheep> machaddock: the command line ones are 'locate' and 'find'
<machaddock> TheSheep - ok I'll try that thanks
<Deformation> it only works in any other theme
<Deformation> is it only me?
<theDeul> TheSheep: i think you might have missed my last question... do the lines following "#!/bin/bash" need a leading period? ("./user/bin/devilspie" or "/user/bin/devilspie"?)
<TheSheep> theDeul: better use full paths
<Deformation> TheSheep:  ok my question is, my xubuntu panels wont allow any (cpu indicator, volume control, battery indicator, net traffic..) to appear on the panel under the human theme
<TheSheep> theDeul: /home/sheep/bin/foo
<Deformation> TheSheep: anything that haves a bar wont appear
<theDeul> okay. what does the leading period do anyway?
<TheSheep> Deformation: I don't have the human theme installed atm, let me install it and see
<Deformation> ok, thanks
<TheSheep> theDeul: it means "current directory", just like two periods mean "one directroy up"
<theDeul> ah, that makes sense.
<theDeul> thanks so much
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: how can you add a new line of text in the shell to an existing file?
<TheSheep> theDeul: these are actually names of real directories present in every directory, you can see them with 'ls -a'
<TheSheep> hyper___ch: echo ziew >> file
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: thx
<TheSheep> Deformation: they show up for me normally
<Deformation> :/
<Deformation> thats strange
<Deformation> with the orange color?
<TheSheep> Deformation: yes, the human theme doesn't allow changing of progress bar colors
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: and how to do what with sudo?    sudo echo "include /usr/local/lib" >> /etc/so.ld.conf          --> didn't work
<TheSheep> hyper___ch: no idea, try parens
<TheSheep> hyper___ch: or wait
<TheSheep> nah
<TheSheep> sudo (echo ziew >> file)
<TheSheep> maybe
<Deformation> then why its doing this with me? it does not show it, unless i switched to any other theme and added it to the panel, then after adding it switching back to the human theme. but even that does not work good, because after logout or restart it will disappear again
<Deformation> TheSheep: you have to (add it) under the human theme
<theDeul> thanks again, TheSheep, I'm gunna to give it a try now!
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: nope :(
<TheSheep> Deformation: ah ha!
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: oh well, then I'll do it the compicated way
<hyper___ch> complicated
<Deformation> TheSheep: it will show under the human theme if added under another theme
<TheSheep> Deformation: you are right, it doesn't show up
<Deformation> see what i mean :)
<machaddock> TheSheep -- thanks I found it under /home/username/.config/deluge and I deleted that. Now I'm going to try to reinstall deluge. Lets hope that works
<TheSheep> !bugs | Deformation
<ubotu> Deformation: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Deformation> my first bug ever!!!!
<Deformation> i really dont know how to report a bug
<TheSheep> Deformation: go on and report it until someone does it before you ;)
<TheSheep> Deformation: don't worry, just describe as much as you can
<Deformation> ok i will
<TheSheep> Deformation: I'll look at it
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: echo "include /usr/local/lib" | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.so.conf
<Deformation> TheSheep: this is what i wrote : when trying to add any item with a status bar to the panel under the human theme, it will not appear, it only works if you added the item (battery indicator,volume manager,cpu status,net traffic bar..etc) under another theme then switch to the human theme. but it will disappear again when you logout or restart.
<Deformation> TheSheep: is it enough?
<TheSheep> Deformation: I guess so, we don't know more at the moment
<TheSheep> Deformation: but the bug is easily reproducible
<TheSheep> Deformation: so a competent person can gather more info easily
<Deformation> TheSheep: what do you mean by easy reproducible?
<TheSheep> Deformation: it's easy to repeat it
<Deformation> TheSheep: i get it
<Deformation> TheSheep: so would it take long time to fix this kind of bugs?
<TheSheep> Deformation: it's very hard to tell
<Deformation> i found another issue
<TheSheep> do tell
<Deformation> TheSheep: when i click on the action button, sometimes it tells me that i dont have permission to shutdown the computer, and allows me either to logout or hibernate
<Deformation> TheSheep: other times, it does not tell me anything, but only shows me the logout button/hibernate options
<TheSheep> Deformation: I think that happens when you kill the panels and re-start them
<Deformation> TheSheep: one time it showed me a box to put in my sudo password for permission to shutdown
<Deformation> TheSheep: no, it was a normal shutdown
<TheSheep> hmm... as if dbus or hal was down...
<TheSheep> Deformation: did you do something before that, or is it random?
<Deformation> TheSheep: nothing, i was trying to figure out why my fan is always on
<Deformation> TheSheep: thats another issue, but only affecting acer laptop users
<Deformation> TheSheep: normal cpu, no load, but still the fan is on and spinning
<TheSheep> Deformation: no ideas abouth those, if you want to report them, search for similar bugs first, there is a good chance they are reported already
<Ryuho> why is it that vcn doesn't work in xfce
<Ryuho> but works in GNOME
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: do you know why the xubuntu gutsy desktop cd is 130mb smaller than the other desktop cds?
<TheSheep> hyper___ch: no idea, maybe they managed to optimize it better? :)
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: :)
<Deformation> TheSheep: any easy way to check out the temperature of my laptop/
<theDeul> hey TheSheep: you wouldn't happen to have any experience with the program devilspie would you?
<Deformation> TheSheep: i have lm-sensors installed but i dont know what to do with it
<TheSheep> theDeul: I looked at it briefly, but never really used
<TheSheep> Deformation: maybe there are some howtos on the forums?
<Deformation> TheSheep: i am searching right now :/
<theDeul> thx anyway :) (trying to follow this tutorial on running a transparent terminal window over the desktop: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-transparent-terminal-session-as-your-desktop-background.html
<TheSheep> theDeul: just open terminal and press f11 :)
<evil_tech> how do I enable compiz-fusion. I installed the packages and settings manager but I don't know how to apply and use them
<theDeul> theSheep: that doesn't keep the terminal running in the background, behind everything else, but thx... that's a handy shortcut!
<Ryuho> anyone know how to get vcn working
<Ryuho> in xfce
<silliness> how do  I install google earth without installing it /home/user, the bin always ends up there?
<Deformation> TheSheep: can you check out your hardware info under the settings menu, is it showing up?
<Mmph> I get an I/O error on hd0 when booting the live cd sometimes, and it tells me that it attempts to install grub to hd0 too and fails. TIA for any help
<Deformation> anyone using pidgin here?
<evil_tech> i am
<Deformation> evil_tech: i am connected but it keeps showing me a message that says : waiting for network connection, near to the status bar
<evil_tech> one of the accounts isnt connected?
<Deformation> evil_tech: and tells me that hotmail is not accessiable at the moment, even thou that i am logged in
<evil_tech> hmm
<Deformation> its logged in both ids
<evil_tech> i think there has been msn problems. there is a lot of talk about it in the pidgin channel
<Mark76> I'm ashamed to admit it, but I just can't bring myself to love the official Ubuntu mail clients
<Deformation>  is it #pidgin ?
<Mark76> I had MSN problems
<evil_tech> yes
<Deformation> thanks
<Mark76> Anyone else prefer to use anything BUT Evolution or Thunderbird?
<Deformation> me
<Deformation> claws
<Mark76> Ditto :D
<Deformation> its super fine for me, light stable and easy config
<Ryuho> can anyone help me with vnc on ubuntu?
<Mark76> It does the job and it sits politely in my sys tray
<Deformation> hehe correct
<Mark76> What' vnc?
<Mark76> t's
<Mark76> I also like the little side bar that lets you choose how you want to view a message
<Deformation> it have 1 main disadvantage thou
<Deformation> no encryption by default
<Mark76> Can encryption be added?
<Deformation> do a little search with beagle and all your emails are shown
<Deformation> i am not sure really
<Mark76> Doesn't encryption only work if both parties are using it?
<Deformation> but the main reason people dont like claws, no good support thou
<Deformation> i am talking about encryption in storing the mail inside the harddisk
<Mark76> Ah right
<Deformation> like evo or thunderbird
<silliness> ok how do I make a google earth entry in the applications menu
<Mark76> The Xubuntu applications menu?
<silliness> Mark76, yes
<Mark76> If you've installed it from the reps shouldn't it be there already?
<warbler> Ryuho?
<Mark76> HAng on
<Ryuho> hi
<silliness> Mark76, didn't install from there
<Ryuho> ok so insalled ubuntu 7.4
<Ryuho> vnc worked then
<Ryuho> and then i installed xfce
<Mark76> Hang on Silliness
<Ryuho> now if i choose xfce as my DE, vnc doesn't respond
<Mark76> How did you install it?
<warbler> Ryuho: there are settings in the server and hosts
<Ryuho> where would i look at
<Ryuho> on the server side
<Mark76> It's definitely in Synaptic
<warbler> Ryuho:what is on the server?
<Mark76> If you reinstall it from there it should show up in the apps menu
<Ryuho> server meaning the one being controlled right?
<Ryuho> well that's the thing in GNOME i can't find anything that would "start" up vnc service
<warbler> Ryuho: server being the one that won't see xfce?
<Ryuho> i would see vino-server once i vnc into ubuntu from another computer
<Ryuho> server being the one being controlled = xfce
<Mark76> Anyone know how to start 3D desktop effects?
<Ryuho> I want to vnc into xfce from my windows laptop
<silliness> Mark76, my problem with that is that it installs to /home directory which I do not want
<evil_tech> ive been attempting the very same
<warbler> Ryuho: one min I'll check my configs
<Mark76> Ah
<Ryuho> it would help out even if you can just tell me where to look
<evil_tech> i seem to have everything i need installed
<Mark76> Sadly adding items to the xubuntu applications menu is still a matter of command line acrobatics
<evil_tech> i have a settings manager but it doesnt seem to apply the things i set
<silliness> Mark76, so i dl the bin and make executable then sudo ./Google.bin
<Mark76> Not googleearth.bin?
<silliness> yeah lazy
<silliness> jj kb is really difficult to type on
<Mark76> JJ?
<silliness> just joking
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> My sister had a real mare of a keyboard with one of her old computers
<warbler> Ryuho: I set up xubuntu on the server and vnc to it from an ubuntu box - did you set up the server edition then add xfce?
<silliness> I had one from 1984
<silliness> very loud
<Mark76> SEX CRIME!!!!
<Ryuho> um no i just installed ubuntu, and i didn't do anything else
<Mark76> Sorry, 80s flashback
<Ryuho> from 7.04
<Ryuho> just set password, that's about it
<silliness> this one was from a pason drilling rig monitor that the techie came out to replace
<Mark76> So, anyone know how to activate the 3D effects?
<warbler> Ryuho: vnc is a way to control one comp from another comp - is that what youre trying to do?
<Ryuho> yes
<warbler> k
<Ryuho> i would use something more secure like ssh if it was easier to set up
<silliness> said was causing x to freeze
<silliness> he dumb
<silliness> Mark76, so you know how
<warbler> Ryuho: did you install vnc-server on one comp?
<Ryuho> on my xp, yes
<warbler> Ryuho: ahh - so it is from xp that you want to control the xfce comp?
<Ryuho> yes
<warbler> Ryuho: and it worked with gnome but not xfce?
<Mark76> Know how what? Silliness
<Ryuho> worked with gnome but not with xfce
#xubuntu 2007-10-20
<silliness> while talking about vnc what is the syntax for vncviewer to logon to ultravnc server remotely?
<silliness> Mark76, how to add menu entries
<Mark76> Nope
<Mark76> Not a clue
<warbler> Ryuho: that'll be either the startup sessions on the ubuntu box or a windows thing - haven't used windows since 2002
<Ryuho> well i'm sure it's not the xp, i haven't changed anything and on top of that, if i change my session into gnome, i can vcn into gnome
<Ryuho> ok so you think it's the xfce startup session
<silliness> $vncviewer
<Ryuho> some application or jobs i'm not launching during xfce start up
<warbler> Ryuho: one of the startups is where I'd look
<Ryuho> ok
<Ryuho> thx
<warbler> k
<silliness> put in server whatever.dyndns.org
<silliness> then password?
<silliness> must  I specifiy port if  I changed it
<warbler> silliness - maybe it was just a missed startup app when switching from gnome to xfce
<silliness> warbler, what
<warbler> sorry to much reading
<silliness> didn't switch
<silliness> rdp
<silliness> oops
<Ryuho> rdp.. remote desktop protocol?
<silliness> yes
<Ryuho> maybe i should try with that
<silliness> that was typo on my part
<Ryuho> i know, wrong window
<silliness> wrong machine
<warbler> Ryuho: simple question - why the change to xfce?
<Ryuho> my tablet isn't that powerful
<Ryuho> 1.1gh cpu 1gb ram integrated graphics
<warbler> I'm the opp to you - xfce is on the server - pent 3
<Ryuho> heh
<Ryuho> my main compy is xp
<Ryuho> <= gamer
<Ryuho> haha uhh my /etc/vnc.confg is all commented
<Ryuho> like.. everything starts with #
<Ryuho> is that normal?
<warbler> Ryuho: I'll check
<warbler> mine on the gnome host is all commented
<warbler> it's the server config file and my gnome box is not the server, so...
<Mark76> Wouldn't it be great if games like the Sims and Wow just worked on Linux
<SpiffyBalak> well, we got Quake III
<Mmph> yea we need more games
<Mark76> As opposed to just, worked or didn't work at all
<Mmph> we got ET quake wars demo :D
<h3sp4wn> We get ut2007
<SpiffyBalak> and emulators
<h3sp4wn> (not the demo though yet :/)
<Mmph> yea mame pwnz!!
<Mark76> I'm trying to persuade a friend to go Ubuntu, but the lack of support for her favourite game is making it a hard sell
<SpiffyBalak> what is it?
<Mark76> Sime 2
<Mark76> Sims 2
<Mmph> cedega might run it
<SpiffyBalak> I've heard good things about Cedega
<Mark76> It's not even mentioned on the Cedega site
<Mmph> I like it except for the monthly tax
<Mark76> Tax?
<h3sp4wn> Was it the original sims there was an actually linux port for don't remember
<Mmph> for support and binary installers there is a monthly fee
<Mark76> How much?
<Mmph> think you can compile it for free tho
<Mmph> last I checked 5$
<Mmph> about a year ago
<Mark76> Whoa
<Mark76> I'm surprised there's not a FOSS version of the Sims
<SpiffyBalak> it's the AI
<SpiffyBalak> hard to replicate
<Mark76> Ah
<SpiffyBalak> hm, has anyone upgraded to Gusty yet?
<Mark76> What about if we lobbied the makers for an official Linux port?
<SpiffyBalak> I tried to, but it took WAY to long with the update thingy
<SpiffyBalak> *too
<Mark76> I upgraded months ago
<Mark76> Well, two months ago
<SpiffyBalak> should I just fetch the ISO, burn, and do it with the CD?
<SpiffyBalak> brb
<warbler> everyone is trying to upgrade and everyone is complaining about the speed - I'd wait
<Mmph> is it possible to run the installer, and have it skip all the download stuff?
<Mark76> At least I don't have to install any more updates for a while
<Mark76> Not that that's a major pain
<Mark76> At least I don't have to reboot after every update :D
<Mark76> I wish the Gnome and KDE browsers would cut lose from Mozilla
<Mark76> loose
<warbler> I use dillo - way quicker but hard to get used to
<Mmph> yea dillo is fast as hell
<warbler> but no java
<Mmph> no frames
<warbler> no picks
<Mmph> a step above Lynx :D
<warbler> *pics
<Mark76> I use Epiphany
<SpiffyBalak> lynx and elinks are fun
<warbler> the speed is the best feature
<h3sp4wn> links2 -g is good (even better if you can have a card that can use radeonfb for example)
<h3sp4wn> with acceleration its nice enough that you don't really need X
<Mmph> that would be cool
<warbler> epiphany - never seen it - is it quick?
<Mark76> I wish Epiphany had it's own configurable plugins folder
<Mark76> It's decently fast
<Mmph> brb
<SpiffyBalak> wow, I just tried links2 -g
<Mark76> IS Links a text browser?
<SpiffyBalak> yes
<SpiffyBalak> it reminds me of some dos proggies
<Mark76> Anachrotastic!
<SpiffyBalak> yet useful
<Mark76> What would you use a text only browser for?
<SpiffyBalak> browsing the net without images
<SpiffyBalak> some sites do that just fine
<SpiffyBalak> like ASSTR :P
<Mark76> *Tries to imagine the net without images*
<h3sp4wn> SpiffyBalak: links2 -g does have images
<h3sp4wn> links2 without doesn't but its fine for most of what I use
<SpiffyBalak> it's still crazy fast
<Mark76> I shall take a look at that
<allbert> the image i downloaded doest let me install
<allbert> it stuck at detecting hardware
<Mark76> *Realises Albert isn't talking mock Shakespearian*
<Mark76> What hardware have you go?
<allbert> os[Linux 2.6.22-10-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 798MHz] mem[Physical : 249MB, 58.9% free] disk[Total : 93.53GB, 70.60% Free] video[nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]] sound[]
<allbert> i tried clean & upgrade doesn't help much
<Mark76> Good God!  You ahve my computer!
<Mark76> Hand it back immediately you cad
<Mark76> Wait... If you've got mine then whose am I usiing? :-?
<Mark76> :-/
<SpiffyBalak> a clone?
<reaVer> gimme back my PC you thief!
<Mark76> Snap!
<Mark76> Lol
<Mark76> Though, to be fair, he does have a bigger hard drive
<Mark76> Mine's only 80gbs
<Mark76> Other than that they're practically identical
<warbler> allbert: OS's are finicky - got to burn them at a slow speed - 4x seems the best
<allbert> ok
<warbler> k
<warbler> .
<Mark76> Can you imagine trying to run Vista on our set up?
<Mark76> *shudders*
<warbler> I wondered what to do with my old pent three so I set up a nfs server for music and movies and torrents - do people still use 'em :p
<allbert> won't that burning speed affect the installation?
<Mark76> I'm using a P3 right now, Warbler
<warbler> allbert: not at all - except there is a better chance it'll work
<allbert> ok thanks and i'll give it a try
<SpiffyBalak> uhoh, maybe I should wait even longer to upgrade
<Mark76> Bit torrent?
<SpiffyBalak> Gutsy has problems with many ATI graphics cards, and I got one
<Mark76> Ah
<warbler> a poor attempt at humor - five years ago they were cutting edge - no reason thy're not good now!
<Mark76> Heh
<warbler> rtorrent
<Mark76> I wonder if Amaya works yet?
<alnokta> the browser ?
<Mark76> Yeah
<Mark76> It never seems to open
<warbler> Amaya is intended to be a comprehensive client environment for testing and evaluating new proposals for Web standards and formats. ... - from google
<Mark76> It still doesn't open
<Mark76> Weird
<warbler> maybe it is ipv6 and not many sites are using that? - testing and evaluating...
<Mark76> Could be
<Mark76> How many browsers were there in the repos at the last count?
<warbler> http://www.w3.org/Amaya/ says it is a web editor?
<alnokta> both
<alnokta> but it never starts on linux
<alnokta> for me at least
<Mark76> Ditto
<alnokta> crashy in xp but works
<Mark76> I can't get links2 to start either
<warbler> amaya - Featuring performer and instructor Amaya in Albuquerque, New Mexico. Includes information on the Shake and Bake Dance Festival, her videos, classes, ... maybe why it won't start...
<alnokta> :)
<Mark76> How do you start Links2?
<alnokta> no idea .. tried lynx ?
<Mark76> Well, Spiffy mentione Links
<h3sp4wn> links2 -g
<h3sp4wn> (or just links2 for text)
<Mark76> Is that the run command?
<h3sp4wn> yep (presuming its installed) from cli or X
<h3sp4wn> thing is without an accelerated framebuffer its not that good from cli
<Mark76> What's an accelerated frame buffer?
<h3sp4wn> just whether you have hardware acceleration in the framebuffer console or not
<Mark76> Ah right
<h3sp4wn> vesafb isn't but radeonfb is (and some others)
<Mark76> NO idea
<h3sp4wn> vesafb is the default
<alnokta> vesa is a display driver
<keb> a frame buffer is temporary memory for storing the image of the screen while it is being rendered.  when it is ready to display it can be "flipped" on quickly while another one receives the next display frame.
<Mark76> I should go to bed
<h3sp4wn> I should but some jack ass's are playing junk music really loud
 * alnokta kicks Mark76 to bed
<Mark76> Night all
<alnokta> night
<keb> night
<keb> is that a typo for punk music
<warbler> rap is junk to
<warbler> *too
<h3sp4wn> No I was going to write crap but didn't
<keb> i didnt know that was a genre of music.  can't keep up with the younger generation :/
<alnokta> use two cottons if you have to
<alnokta> keb, you mean crap music?
<h3sp4wn> Its not music these are like 35 year old gimps
<keb> yeah
<keb> gimp is only about 6 years old isnt it
<h3sp4wn> No style there is good music from most time periods (and styles) but this definately is not it
<h3sp4wn> The word originates from 1920-1925 in the US so its old enough
<Ryuho> i can't get vnc working
<warbler> Ryuho: still no luck?
<Ryuho> i'm under the same network
<Ryuho> i even installed vncserver
<Ryuho> and started a new x desktop
<Ryuho> still can't access anything
<keb> did you check /etc/hosts.deny and iptables settings
<Ryuho> no
<Ryuho> ill try that
<warbler> Ryuho: and did the dns change the ip address?
<Ryuho> no
<warbler> k
<Ryuho> all i know is that it works in GNOME but not in xfce
<Ryuho> it's probably some stupid settings, i just can't find it
<warbler> windows doesn't see xfce!
<Ryuho> but sees GNOME?
<Ryuho> eh, maybe ill just use gnome then
<keb> oh you mean it doesnt even open a window?
<warbler> it's seems to be a simple setting - what though?
<Ryuho> it acts as if there's no computer at that ip
<Ryuho> ya just sessioned into GNOME now it works
<warbler> long way away here but is it something like a different user or group?
<Ryuho> nope i don't even know how to change that
<Ryuho> so i doubt it
<warbler> ki
<warbler> *k
<TheBishop> Why hello thar
<wbadger> hi
<keb> good evening, your worship
<warbler> Ryuho: when you start the xfce session - how do you do that? -maybe there's something there
<Ryuho> i've done it both with cold boot, and with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Ryuho> and CTRL+ALT+F2 and then killing xorg
<Ryuho> pretty sure it's just the xfce's setting
<TheBishop> So I'm like super new to linux... this is my second day.
<keb> glad to have you aboard TheBishop
<warbler> Ryuho: xfce is just a window manager - shouldn't interfere with the settings vnc uses normally - I would think
<TheBishop> I am having issues with a wireless reciever, it seems to be giving most owners problems
<TheBishop> Appearently there is a way to get it up and running, i just don't know where to start
<warbler> Ryuho: so some setting has changed during the install of xfce - is there a .vnc file in your /home folder - click view - show hidden folders
<Ryuho> OH
<Ryuho> OH CRAP
<Ryuho> i did install something
<Ryuho> kdrc
<warbler> ?
<TheBishop> i found some stuff in the ubuntu forums, but the commands seem to not be working. I don't know they dont apply to xubuntu or what, so i came in here
<Ryuho> i just remembered it
<Ryuho> apperantly it's a ... KDE app?
<Ryuho> lol why was it under Add/Remove GUI for GNOME?
<warbler> and?
<warbler> ?
<keb> TheBishop did you go into Applications, System, Network and play around there with wireless settings?
<warbler> TheBishop: is it broadcom?
<TheBishop> keb: yes
<TheBishop> warbler: no
<warbler> k
<warbler> which?
<TheBishop> Samsung 2300U
<TheBishop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334478&highlight=2300u
<TheBishop> I dont know id some of the commands are ubuntu specific or what. I'm not that adept yet...
<TheBishop> if*
<TheBishop> everythings fine until the sudo ndiswrapper -l cmd
<TheBishop> i get sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<warbler> xubuntu is ubuntu with a different window manager so they are essentially the same
<reindeer> Good evening to y'all. I am looking for mirror maintaining a stable variant of Ubuntu for the Mac PPC ( G3 and up ). I am looking for the CD images, not DVD.
<warbler> did you install ndiswrapper from synaptic package manager?
<TheBishop> no.
<warbler> TheBishop: that will be why it is not found
<TheBishop> ah
<TheBishop> ok doing it now...
<warbler> applications - system - synaptic package manager - then click search - and type ndiswrapper
<TheBishop> ok its installed
<warbler> follow the howto again - lol
<sadizm> hey guys, how do i configure xubuntu to lock the screen on lid shut?
<sadizm> i've installed gnome-power-preferences, but the option isn't there...
<reindeer> Will there be any further support for the Mac PPC platform with the latest release?
<TheBishop> warbler: i type the commands, but I'm not getting anything
<sadizm> reindeer -- the PPC CD image is in the topic :)
<warbler> TheBishop: does it stop at the same place?
<TheBishop> pretty much
<TheBishop> i get no response from sudo modprobe ndiswrapper (and -l)
<reindeer> I did, however, the content on my display is either for the AMD64 or Intel x86 platforms installed on the Macbooks, to which I own neither.
<sadizm> really? even the ones here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<sadizm> my net's really slow (or maybe it's the server) so i can't check.
<reindeer> I'll refresh my browser( Firefox 2 ) with the link if I receive any unique content.
<warbler> TheBishop: don't do wireless myself because of the hassle - I only use linux - sorry but try google??
<sadizm> there, i got the page.
<sadizm> did you want xubuntu for power pc?
<warbler> The bishop: last quest - does lspci show the card?
<sadizm> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/xubuntu-7.10-desktop-powerpc.iso.torrent
<Foxhacker> does the new gutsy gibbon xubuntu have all the bells and whistles like regular ubuntu, and by that i mean cool desktop eyecandy with compiz and stuff
<reindeer> Yes, I do, sadizm. Any bones?
<sadizm> does that work, reindeer?
<TheBishop> warbler: nope
<Test-3R> heyheyhey whats up with screensaver
<Test-3R> =(
<keb> Test-3R : what do you mean whats up?
<Test-3R> norma i386 oild ati card its not workin
<warbler> TheBishop: that is where you have to start - sorry but I don't know more than that...
<Test-3R> accelleration is disabled
<Test-3R> screen saver jus goes black no nouthin has come up
<Test-3R> i have suspicion i looked up thing in screen saver it says its al GNOME now?
<TheBishop> warbler: well I appreciate your help. I have heard about the community, it is one of the reasons I decided to put it on my extra box
<Test-3R> i cant believe nobody saw it
<keb> if you really want to save the screen, going dark is the best option ;)
<Test-3R> :(
<Test-3R> i liek xylap tho
<Test-3R> fractals == winnnnn
<sadizm> speaking of going dark, keb, any idea how to make the screen lock upon lid close? :D
<TheBishop> I suppose I will tinker some more, and If i can figure it out, ill write it down or something :P
<Test-3R> sadizm > just set that in screensaver thing at least in Old version of this dist
<sadizm> yeah, i know... doesn't show here though
<sadizm> i've even installed gnome-power-manager but the option still isn't there
<reindeer> ahhhh. BONUS!!! Helps if I typed in the right URL in my browser. Gracias.\
<warbler> TheBishop: that's great - the thing with linux is people in there own time do the developement so things take time and the majority gets the best support - so I use hardware that is common and no younger than 1 year old so that there is support
<Test-3R> wt-   ....  Right?  =(
<Test-3R> i cant get the new burner app to work for me either.
<Test-3R> i figured out how to use "burn" bak when - but now thats gone now tooq
<keb> i dont know if lid-close is one of those supported acpi or apm events
<Test-3R> notebook Should hav Both installd
<sadizm> yeah... sigh...
<Test-3R> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Test-3R> !saver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Test-3R> =(((
<Test-3R> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sadizm> ack. gnome users can use gconf-editor to do the lid thing.
<sadizm> is there an xfce counterpart for that?
<Test-3R> "One call Does it All ! w/ Adv. Medicl Support!!!!11111"
<Test-3R>  - from my TV.  =O
<reindeer> Sadizm, I have a prime ISO connection with your link. Gracias a ti, Senor, for your assistance.
<keb> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sadizm> you're welcome, reindeer :D
<keb> hmm Brasero isnt mentioned in that list
<reindeer> Have a great eve, all. Take care and have a nice weekend.
<reindeer> I'm outta here.
<keb> sadizm do you have a file called /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/blank_screen
<sadizm> where do i find /apps?
<keb> this page mentions a true/false setting https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager
<keb> no idea
<keb> i dont have a laptop
<sadizm> haha =P
<sadizm> mmm... looks like a switch in gconf-editor...
<warbler> I just found reindeer's cd image and he's fled...
<keb> email it to the north pole
<warbler> can santa's reindeer read?
<sadizm> haha, he actually sounded spanish.
<sadizm> an outsourced reindeer?
<warbler> wouldn't suprise me - so much is outsourced these days...
<Ryuho> "assistive technology support has been requested for this session" anyone get that before?
<warbler> donner. blitzen, jose?
<TheBishop> lol?
<warbler> lots of luck
<TheBishop> haha eeeh
<sadizm> Ryuho, there's an expired ticket at launchpad. Looks inconclusive.
<sadizm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi/+bug/74249
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74249 in at-spi "Bug when we start Feisty : trouble with at-spi" [High,Invalid]
<Ryuho> hm
<Ryuho> thanks
<sadizm> :)
<Test-3R> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver
<keb> Reading package lists... Done
<keb> er
<edward> In the new upgrade where is "power management"?
<warbler> is there a terminal command for the screensaver - my GUI ignores everything I do
<keb> i type xlock
<ThePub> Is there a good comprehensive document regarding getting xinerama back up an running with xubuntu and gutsy?
<sadizm> hi edward, you have to install gnome-power-manager.
<edward> okey i'll try that
<keb> warbler did you add the "Action Buttons" to the panel?
<sadizm> edward: after that it should show under applications>settings>screensaver preferences
<edward> :)
<warbler> only have quit as an option
<warbler> keb
<keb> warbler : when you press that quit button, it should pop up a window with some choices
<warbler> keb: quit lock etc - nothing about the screensaver - it activates after ten min no matter what I do
<keb> oic
<keb> what about in Applications, Settings, Screensaver
<keb> there is a time setting
<warbler> keb: bios is set to do nothing never and have tried everything else except command line
<keb> hmm i thought linux bypassed the bios
<warbler> you're right - just trying everything
<warbler> found a command and added it to startup - xscreensaver-command -deactivate - should make movies more enjoyable..
<keb> hehe
<warbler> should stop the teenagers winging...
<Ryuho> what do i have to kill to restart wifi connection?
<sadizm> try Alt+F2 then run nm-applet.
<sadizm> haha, just randomly typed it in now.
<sadizm> the applet should show up in your tray.
<JRlinux> Is Xubuntu a good choice for my old AMD K6 laptop -- 350 mHz, 160 MB RAM, 6 GB hard drive???
<o7andrew> yup
<JRlinux> OK
<JRlinux> I will download it and give it a try.
<warbler> I run xubuntu on an old k5  - xubuntu asks for 106 ram for the live cd then less is ok
<warbler> *196
<JRlinux> uh oh.  160 won't run the live CD ?
<JRlinux> I hate to install a distro I have not tried live.
<warbler> it will just be very slow
<JRlinux> warbler, but it would speed up with installation?  That is what I would like-- a faster distro than what I have.
<JRlinux> It is now running KDE on a Mepis installation and it is SLOW.
<warbler> after install it will be quicker - the live cd uses more resources naturally - running the cd and loading all to mem to show the OS
<JRlinux> Right
<warbler> my k5 isn't quick - but is acceptable
<JRlinux> And the window manager is Xfce?
<warbler> that is why it is xubuntu - xfce on ubuntu base - xfce uses less resources
<JRlinux> I thought so.  Thanks
<warbler> k
<warbler> lol
<JRlinux> I have been trying kubuntu on my AMD 64.  I like it, but I am not smart enough to install Java and flash.  I will try again.
<JRlinux> Gotta have flash and java.  I will want to install it on Xubuntu
<warbler> I have read on various chats and forums about people having the same issue - never had to do that - what do you do that makes it necessary?
<JRlinux> I like some simple online games... like Yahtzee and crosswords... and various things like youtube which require flash.
<warbler> youtube will work ok if you set firefox to use your OS's media player
<JRlinux> Ah, OK.  Thanks
<warbler> maybe some extra codecs
<JRlinux> I really like these solitaires.  You can't run them without java ==>   http://www.idiotsdelight.net/osmosis.html
<warbler> just clicked the link and it asked to download additional plugins - does that work on your's?
<JRlinux> No, the additional plugins do  not work for me.
<warbler> I'll try them
<warbler> try the manual install - links to mozilla (if your in firefox) then install java
<JRlinux> warbler, I tried that without success.
<JRlinux> But I am not the greatest downloader/installer.
<keb> make sure to restart firefox after installing any plugins
<JRlinux> It likes Fedora and a couple other distros, but does not seem to like Debian types.
<warbler> they seem to be rpm based...
<JRlinux> Right
<warbler> in synaptic there are java add ons
<JRlinux> I guess so
<JRlinux> #kubuntu gave me some directions-- enabling "universe" and "multiverse" repos... but ... sigh... I got lost.  I will try again.
<warbler> open synaptic then choose from the top menu - settings - repositories and scroll through
<warbler> then click search - java - seven options from my synaptic
<JRlinux> warbler, OK, I will go through it again.  Gotta go to TV now-- 2 1/2 men followed by Bill Maher... Thanks!!!!
<warbler> k
<TheBishop> Hey warbler
<warbler> yep
<warbler> TheBishop: ?
<TheBishop> do you know why my external ntsf hd wont mount?
<warbler> TheBishop: not from here but I might be able to give pointers... :)
<warbler> first step - /etc/fstab is a file that will show how things are mounted - what is in there?
<warbler> TheBishop: ?
<TheBishop> sorry
<TheBishop> people in vent bugging me
<warbler> k
<TheBishop> what do you need? the /dev/s?
<warbler> nope - in /etc/fstab - there will be a line that lists your xp partition
<TheBishop> no xp partition
<TheBishop> its on a separate box
<warbler> easy way to get to /etc/fstab needed?
<warbler> ok
<warbler> vncing yes?
<keb> if it is external via usb it might show up as /dev/sda1
<keb> the automounter should handle that part
<TheBishop> i have hda1, hda5, hdd, and fd0
<keb> from the user point of view it might appear as /media/disk
<geoff_> how do i enable desktop effects on a fresh xubuntu gutsy install?
<keb> you can type dmesg to see what events are happening when it is connected
<warbler> TheBishop: are you on the tablet now?
<TheBishop> hm?
<warbler> tablet pc to not offend
<TheBishop> no its not a tablet...
<TheBishop> i have 2 boxes/monitors set up
<zado> ugh the ubuntu channel is a circus
<Ryuho> lol
<TheBishop> lol?
<warbler> ok - how are you accessing the xp comp? - nfs - samba etc ?
<TheBishop> i r neww
<zado> like you ask for help and it gets downed out by everyone else
<warbler> lots of luck - lol
<TheBishop> no its my windows computer. separate box and monitor from my xubuntu box
<TheBishop> i have 2 computers
<TheBishop> im on both atm
<geoff_> no one knows how to enable desktop effects on a fresh install of xubuntu gutsy?
<keb> TheBishop how is the external hd connected to your ubuntu computer?
<warbler> and you must have a protocol for mounting them to each other
<keb> geoff_ check Applications, Settings.  there might be a menu for it there
<TheBishop> keb: usb
<zado> geoff_, sorry don't have xubuntu installed
<geoff_> anyone know the startup command for compiz-fusion?
<warbler> geoff_: there is a chat - #compiz-fusion - that might give more help
<zado> compiz --replace in ALT+F2
<TheBishop> my external shows up, when i try to open, it say cannot mount.
<geoff_> nvm its not installed by default
<geoff_> sudo apt-get install compiz ftw
<zado> that'll do it
<keb> TheBishop what do you mean it shows up
<zado> Is you external NTFS?
<TheBishop> yes
<zado> did you unmount it correctly?
<TheBishop> keb: desktop/file system icons
<zado> i get the same error when i do not
<warbler> TheBishop: thought you said 2boxes/monitors?
<TheBishop> im pretty sure
<TheBishop> yeah
<TheBishop> I have one computer Windows/Monitor, and my Xubuntu/Monitor is on the same desk
<TheBishop> So I am on both
<zado> lucky you
<warbler> TheBishop: external means a usb harddrive
<zado> obly have this notebook..
<TheBishop> warbler: yes
<warbler> TheBishop: so two seperate comps and you want to connect them to each other?
<TheBishop> zado: my xubuntu box is an 8 year old frankenstein compaq
<TheBishop> warbler: no
<zado> so is the one I have waaay back home
<zado> compaq too
<TheBishop> I just want to use my external hard drive on my linux box
<warbler> k
<warbler> TheBishop: and you get a desktop icon?
<TheBishop> and I cant find my flash drive, that would make it easier im sure
<TheBishop> yes
<warbler> right click and seect properties and what does it say
<warbler> *select
<TheBishop> wont let me open properties
<TheBishop> its connected but not mounted
<zado> well try mounting it on windows and using "safetly remove hardware" if you haven't already
<TheBishop> i have
<TheBishop> could it be the certain usb port?
<warbler> even readonly partitions let you check properties
<warbler> is your user allowed to access external drives?
<TheBishop> im pretty sure, im the only user, but i will check
<warbler> k
<TheBishop> yes i have access
<zado> hmm I'm trying to remember a solution used in windows to fix this....
<warbler> in a terminal type -    sudo chmod ug+rwx (you:you) /dev/(name) - where (you:you) is    your user name: your user name   and    (name)    is what the device is shown as when you right click the icon
<TheBishop> syntac error near unexpected tokem `('
<TheBishop> sytax*
<zado> i dont think you need the parenthesis?
<warbler> yep the brackets aren't needed - there to clarify but often confuse - sorry
<TheBishop> ok its up
<warbler> you can get access?
<TheBishop> i had to freaking unmount from windows 3 times before it recognized
<TheBishop> yes
<zado> lol
<warbler> happy for you
<TheBishop> yay
<keb> how did you get it to physically connect to both windows and linux computers at the same time
<warbler> yah
<TheBishop> it wasnt
<TheBishop> ...
<TheBishop> what I plan on doing, when I set up my network, is to have most media on my xp computer up for sharing on my linux box, since it doesnt have the hdd to accomodate some 40-50 gigs of music/movies
<TheBishop> and when I need to put something on my linux box, just share, if that wont work, use my external hd
<warbler> I use nfs as the easiest way to share movies/music between comps - need a howto?
<TheBishop> maybe later on tonight, i hope to get all this set up fairly quick now that this disk works
<warbler> k
<rajes1> Hi everyone
<rajes1> upgraded to Gusty
<rajes1> not able to run a few applications such as Open Office, document viewer, terminal etc...
<rajes1> anyone having similar problems?
<zado> yes
<zado> open office is crashing a lot
<rajes1> Hi Zado...
<zado> hi, rajes1
<rajes1> in my case it starts opening...but doesn't really starts fully...
<rajes1> you know the solution?
<zado> I have seen people on the forums remove it completly and then reinstall, however I've also seen people who have done this and it made the problem worse
<rajes1> I am not even able to open Synaptic packet manager..
<zado> for me, its not allowing me to install any of the application i want, keeps saying either not made for i386 or there are conflicting packages
<rajes1> I get the following message when I open synaptic..E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<rajes1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report
<rajes1> and then when I try to start terminal, computer freezes
<zado> and you wonder why its called Gusty? lol
<zado> I think a 6 month dev cycle is, too short to revamp and operating system.
<rajes1> i agree...
<tonyyarusso> !gusty | zado, rajes1
<ubotu> zado, rajes1: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<zado> !gusty
<zado> BangGusty!
<rajes1> lol..you are right tonyya...
<tonyyarusso> :P
<rajes1> need to have some guts to handle it..
<zado> fesity service pack 1 please...
<Ryuho> lol
<rajes1> looks like all rookies here...
<zado> not so much
<zado> maybe rookie +2
<rajes1> sorry Zado...looks like you have been a long time ubuntu fan...
<rajes1> ..and user..
<zado> lol the fan has stopped blowing with Gutsy
<zado> I like the Release and what not, however it feels like Feisty Fawn all over again
<scriptdevil> well.. it looks really stupid... but my mirror has got the gutsy release... but my update manager is not showing me upgrade-distribution
<scriptdevil> any clues?
<scriptdevil> anyone home????
<zado> hmm
<zado> one method is download the alternate install cd and use to to upgrade
<scriptdevil> hmm zado well..is it possible to do it without a cd..
<scriptdevil> i dont have a writer atm, i lost the write head...
<zado> as in mounting the iso image?
<zado> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html  : a guide to mounting images
<scriptdevil> zado: thats neat.. thanks./. did not strike me :-|
<zado> A word oc caution though, Gutsy has a few problems at the moment
<scriptdevil> zado: so.. you suggest i wait?
<zado> Yes, but its up to you
<zado> Some peoblems that I've had were openoffice crashing, Add/Remove not allowing me to install applications, and other people have had various other problems
<scriptdevil> well.. i dunno why update manager is not showing me the dist upgrade option.. the manual said it would
<scriptdevil> i am not a noob.. so i can do it in another way... but... i wonder if my PC is missing something..
<zado> maybe its a glitch, maybe its disabled by some greater power, i usually never upgrade
<scriptdevil> well.. zado .. u always download the disk and upgrade from it?
<zado> no, I fresh install
<scriptdevil> hmmm.. and keep the home?
<scriptdevil> well.. will do that... sounds crazy... especially after being in rolling distros for half my life
<zado> I did the /home partion once, i didn't for Feisty since my ubuntu partition is only temp
<zado> I use ubuntu in my spare time, waiting for the day Adobe releases their god forsaken programs on linux
<scriptdevil> zado: that is not my case.. linux is my workstation
<zado> nice, I'm hoping to completly move over.
<zado> And since linux is your workstation, you are much better of not upgrading to Gutsy right away
<scriptdevil> ok.. will not for the time being
<scriptdevil> but sbcl doesnt seem to be available on mine.. i unno why.. i enabled universe
<scriptdevil> wellwell zado i have a question.. can you upgrade your distro only if you current is up to date?
<scriptdevil> i have about 100mb of security fixes i have not installed for fiesty
<zado> i think you have to be up to date to upgrade, but it couldn't hurt to try
<scriptdevil> well. okie
<scriptdevil> anyway... i would need those fixes
<scriptdevil> :D
<scriptdevil> normally when does vinze come ol?
<zado> no clue
<briantumor> what're the sys requirements for running xubuntu
<sadiz> ack. help guys, i can't log out of my session. x_X
<sadiz> something about no session managers running.
<sadiz> i found this, but the fix is kinda cryptic: http://jameswestby.net/weblog/wordpress/3.html
<sadiz> any ideas?
<sledmouth> hello?
<sledmouth> hey, cannot get flash to work with pulse on amd64 with 7.10
<Deformation> hello
<The-Kernel> hello Deformation!!!!!
<Deformation> I need some help, any gutsy xubuntu here?
<Deformation> The-Kernel: i upgraded to gutsy yesterday, and since that i can not access my external ntfs hard disk, its not showing
<The-Kernel> is ntfs-3g installed?
<The-Kernel> I think that's what it's called
<The-Kernel> you might have to reinstall your ntfs support
<The-Kernel> also you should check out your fstab
<Deformation> yes its installed, i even removed it and reinstalled in again
<Deformation> whats fstab?
<The-Kernel> it's where all the info goes as to how to mount partitions
<Deformation> there is a package in synaptic, its called xffm4-fstab
<Deformation> is this it?
<The-Kernel> no idea what that is
<The-Kernel> nano /etc/fstab
<Deformation> thats what it says in the discritiption : Mount/fstab plugin for Xffm
<Deformation> The FSTAB plugin keeps track of the mount points listed in /etc/fstab and
<Deformation> allows you to easily mount or unmount these volumes with the popup menu,
<Deformation> while navigating through the filesystem.
<The-Kernel> ls /media
<The-Kernel> first check that
<The-Kernel> tell me what it says
<Deformation> can i paste what it says here?
<Deformation> i mean the nano fstab
<The-Kernel> no
<The-Kernel> pastbin.ca
<The-Kernel> pastebin.ca
<Cable86> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<The-Kernel> right, pastebin it
<The-Kernel> that'll work too
<Deformation> ok, i will paste both there, 1 sec
<The-Kernel> ok gotta go
<Deformation> :(
<Deformation> anyone can help me here please?
<ActySofts> I got some problems with the sound
<sadizm> hey deformation, i don't know much about this myself, but google found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3544502
<ActySofts> I don't hear anything and aumix doesn't work at all (when I try to set keyboard shortcuts it says it can't find the command 'aumix')
<Deformation> sadizm: thanks i will check it out now
<sadizm> hey actysofts, do you have the volume control on your panel?
<ActySofts> oh yeah, I'm using amarok, maybe it needs the kde services to be started?
<ActySofts> nope
<sadizm> right-click panel, add new item, look for volume control
<ActySofts> let's see
<ActySofts> hmm, it was at about 80%
<ActySofts> and my speaks are at max
<ActySofts> *speakers
<ActySofts> aumix isn't installed by default yet the standard keyboard shortcuts need it
<sadizm> but you still get no sound?
<ActySofts> let's see now
<ActySofts> nope
<sadizm> oh, is it a new installation?
<ActySofts> yes
<sadizm> maybe you don't have the codecs yet.
<ActySofts> well I installed them of course
<ActySofts> and no codecs to play ogg? come on
<sadizm> XD
<ActySofts> it worked before shutting it down to go to sleep :S
<sadizm> yikes.
<ActySofts> even funnier, I restarted it a zillion times and it worked
<sadizm> i won't be much help there. x_X
<ActySofts> i'll try with my 2nd sound card
<sadizm> no one seems to be online right now, if it still doesn't work i guess you could try the forums.
<ActySofts> nope =(
<ActySofts> could the guys from #ubuntu help me?
<Deformation> sadizm: no luck
<ActySofts> since xubuntu runs xfce and everything else is almost the same
<sadizm> actysofts: yeah, you could try that.
<ActySofts> thanks
<sadizm> hmm, hold on a bit, deformation.
<Deformation> sadizm: ok
<sadizm> might this be of any help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3576992
<ActySofts> heh they're another guy in the ubnutu room with sound problems
<ActySofts> also, how can I stop ff from stealing focus? it's extremely annoying
<sadizm> haha, at least you're not alone =P
<sadizm> stealing focus? maybe it's a website thing.
<ActySofts> no, when starting firefox
<ActySofts> I click the icon and boom it appears after a few secs
<sadizm> haha
<sadizm> don't all apps do that? =P
<ActySofts> no
<ActySofts> only ff & tb do that, and all focus stealing prevention is activated...and it's worse than in windows
<Deformation> sadizm: i am really a complete noob in manual mounting
<Deformation> sadizm: feisty used to do that automatically
<ActySofts> gutsy does that too
<sadizm> i'm not really sure what the deal is with ntfs drives...
<Deformation> not in my case
<sadizm> either they didn't shut down properly or you have to manually mount them
<ActySofts> they're mounting with full support over here
<ActySofts> automatically
<ActySofts> yaaay fixed :D
<sadizm> woot.
<Deformation> i canot love with gutsy anymore
<ActySofts> why?
<Deformation> i think i will do a format and back to feisty
<ActySofts> try asking in #ubuntu
<ActySofts> they got  way more people to help
<Deformation> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582261&goto=newpost
<ActySofts> and the good think 'bout GNU/Linux is that you can find help everywhere
<Deformation> thats a list of some of the problems i am facing since less than 12 hours
<ActySofts> let's see
<Deformation> yesterday i spent more than 12 hours with differant people here at irc with no single error fixed
<Deformation> i am wondering why did they release gutsy with xubuntu if its not stable yet
<Deformation> its really a nightmare
<ActySofts> hmm, I don't think ntfs is enabled for external devices
<ActySofts> did you try ntfs-3g?
<ActySofts> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Deformation> what do you mean by try?
<Deformation> its already installed by default, i even re installed it
<ActySofts> did you install ntfs-3g?
<ActySofts> oh...
<Deformation> i can read my windows parti
<ActySofts> strange...
<Deformation> but no luck with the external harddisk
<ActySofts> I guess something went wrong during installation, did you check the cd for defects and did a memory test?
<Deformation> another issue, why is downloader for X not working!!!
<Deformation> i am trying to download feisty iso with it, it just crashes and doesnt showup
<Deformation> i didnt  install from a cd
<Deformation> upgrade from update manager
<ActySofts> oh
<ActySofts> try a fresh install
<ActySofts> I don't have any ideas
<Deformation> then i will have to do a format right?
<ActySofts> do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<Deformation> no, its on the same partition
<ActySofts> ouch
<ActySofts> you'll have to set up everything again
<Deformation> i cant copy and paste it again on the fresh install?
<ActySofts> unless you got windows and partition magic
<ActySofts> you could from another os
<Deformation> noooo, i dont want anything related to windows
<ActySofts> then you can't
<Deformation> i have xp , but i dont want it to deal with my linux
<Deformation> ok, then comes the question
<Deformation> i hope you are ok with me asking alot of question?
<ActySofts> there is a driver for windows to read ext2 partitions and it works like a charm
<Deformation> i have it installed, its working fine also
<ActySofts> no problem, I ask a lot regarding ti linux stuff
<ActySofts> *regarding linux
<Deformation> great, then give me an advice regarding this :
<Deformation> i am running my laptop/double boot xp/xubuntu
<dooglus> when I upgraded to gutsy, the volume control vanished.  I can't re-add it to the panel.  Any ideas?
<Deformation> the hard disk is divided into 2 partitions (before i get into xubuntu)
<Deformation> just a sec,
<ActySofts> hmm, that's strange x_X
<Deformation> dooglus: you are under the human theme right?
<ActySofts> no, the xfce 4.2 one
<dooglus> Deformation: I don't think so.  Everything's blue
<Deformation> change it to industrial and try to ad it
<Deformation> i failed to add any bar on the panel in some themes
<Deformation> worked under the industrial
<dooglus> no difference
<ActySofts> it works under xfce's 4.2 one, too, as well as all other themes
<Deformation> ActySofts, you have to add it under the human theme to see if it can add or not
<Deformation> yesterday i conformed it as a bug with other users
<Deformation> you cant add any bar to the panel under the human, outdoors theme
<dooglus> what's the package and/or binary name for the xfce volume control?
<ActySofts> heh, now it doesn't show up, it did last time I tried O.o
<Deformation> go synaptic do a search on xfce
<Deformation> you will find the package there
<Deformation> see  :/
<Deformation> any bar which is graded cannot appear on the xubuntu panel
<dooglus> it shows 95 packages
<ActySofts> lol
<Deformation> if you restart it will disappear again
<Deformation> dooglus: wait a sec
<dooglus> Deformation: I see lots of bars on the panel - cpu, network, memory, swap.
<Deformation> xfce4-mixer
<Deformation> thats it
<dooglus> if I search for 'xfce plugin' that limits the list to 35
<Deformation> you will get 2 resultas one normal and the other one with alsa
<Deformation> install both
<dooglus> isn't xfce4-mixer the thing that runs when you click the volume control?
<ActySofts> also, do you have a multimedia keyboard?
<dooglus> not the thing that draws the volume control in the panel?
<Deformation> well,..
<dooglus> ActySofts: I've never seen or heard it do anything special
<Deformation> Xfce4 Mixer frontend
<Deformation> This is the frontend for mixer settings delivered together
<Deformation> with the Xfce4 desktop environment. It does the same jobs
<Deformation> other mixer frontends do but is integrated into the Xfce4
<Deformation> desktop as a plugin for the Xfce4 main panel.
<ActySofts> it's a keyboard with volume keys and that stuff >.>
<Deformation> thats what it says in the description
<Deformation> its integrated as a panel plugin
<dooglus> ActySofts: the keyboard is built in to the laptop.  the laptop has lots of sockets and buttons and stuff
<ActySofts> oh...
<dooglus> ActySofts: I don't see a volume control button though.
<Deformation> so Actysofts, back to my question
<ActySofts> yea?
<dooglus> I see buttons for brightness down and brightness up.  only brightness down works, which is annoying.  I have to reboot to turn it back up.
<Deformation> in my laptop i have the harddisk divided into 2 partitions ( before xubuntu)
<Deformation> 30 gb
<Deformation> and 10 gb
<ActySofts> yes
<Deformation> i installed the xubuntu on the 10 gb
<Deformation> so now when i want to do a fresh install of xubuntu
<Deformation> can i increase the size of that 10gb like into 20  gb without formatting the windows partition?
<ActySofts> yes, with partition magic
<Deformation> i mean like stealing 10gb from windows partition without formatting it
<ActySofts> I'm not sure if there are any partitioners that can do that
<Deformation> gparted cant do that?
<ActySofts> no idea
<ActySofts> I'm done it, I stole a few gigs from the windows one to have more space for xubuntu and it worked like a charm
<dooglus> I've done it with gparted before
<dooglus> and with qtparted
<ActySofts> I'm not sure if it can safely shrick ntfs partitions
<ActySofts> *shrink
<dooglus> nothing can do it safely, not even partition magic
<Deformation> dooglus: was it gparted live cd?
<dooglus> but gparted can do it dangerously, just like partition magic can
<ActySofts> it does...unless you cut the power
<dooglus> ActySofts: I've had partition magic completely trash an ntfs partition before - it just crashed part-way through
<ActySofts> ouch
<dooglus> Deformation: no, it was a hdd install of debian I think
<dooglus> Deformation: but it shouldn't matter
<ActySofts> haven't had any problems with it since I first used it 3 years ago
<Deformation> i have gparted installed in my xubuntu
<Deformation> can i use it from here?
<ActySofts> not sure, ask in #ubuntu
<dooglus> Deformation: do a backup first because resizing any partition can lose data
<ActySofts> make sure the ntfs partition is defragmented
<dooglus> I have a whole bunch of processes running looking like this:
<dooglus> chris     6621  6026  0 08:47 ?        00:00:00 [xfce4-mixer-plu] <defunct>
<Deformation> oh what a mess..
<Deformation> i hate you gutsy!!!
 * dooglus hates gutsy too
<Deformation> now i am like a suicide commander, have nothing to loose
<Deformation> brb i have to restart
<Eagle_101> is their an ftp mirror that has this?
<zoredache> 5~mirror for what?
<Eagle_101> zoredache: to download gutsy
<Eagle_101> ftp is about 20-40 times faster then ftp where I'm at.
<Eagle_101> (35kb/s http) compared to (1Mb/s ftp)
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: use torrent
<Eagle_101> can't
<Eagle_101> packet shaper
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: that sux
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: change the ISP ;)
<Eagle_101> there are ftp mirrors for kubuntu, ubuntu, and edubuntu... just not xubuntu :(
<hyper__ch> xubuntu desktop or alternate?
<Eagle_101> alternate
<hyper__ch> 386?
<Eagle_101> yep... don't tell me you found one
<Eagle_101> O.o
<hyper__ch> not quite, but I can get it through torrent and then put it online
<hyper__ch> after seeding 300gb it took them off
<Eagle_101> ah! that would be nice if you would be so kind
<Eagle_101> "it took them off"
<Eagle_101> who or what is this it ;)
<hyper__ch> deleted them from the server again
<hyper__ch> I took them off
<Eagle_101> ah
<Eagle_101> it would be nice if you would, but it won't kill me either way :)
<Eagle_101> I do wish the official mirrors would host xubuntu >.>
<hyper__ch> not a big deal
<Eagle_101> they have 7.04... just not 7.10
<hyper__ch> meanwhile at 300k and speeing up
<hyper__ch> 500kb/s
<Eagle_101> oooh wow, fast!
<hyper__ch> 700kb/s
<hyper__ch> well, I seeded with around 3.5 MB/s
<Eagle_101> so did you have them up as ftp, or as part of a torrent?
<hyper__ch> torrent
<Eagle_101> I see... and its still going strong, thats impressive
<hyper__ch> sort of stuck now at 850kb/s
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: that's an old screenshot:   http://www.sjau.ch/torrent.png
<Eagle_101> interesting
<hyper__ch> why interesting?
<hyper__ch> finally at 900kb/s
<hyper__ch> and 23%
<Eagle_101> on a side note, what would it take to get xubuntu on the official mirrors?
<hyper__ch> 1mb/s reached
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: get the mirrors to mirror it ;)
<Eagle_101> hyper__ch: yeah, its odd, they have everything but xubuntu 7.10
<hyper__ch> 1200kb/sd
<Eagle_101> which makes me wonder if someone just forgot?
<hyper__ch> dunno
<hyper__ch> 1.4mb/s and 50%
<Eagle_101> nice, reckon it will hit 2mb/s?
<hyper__ch> no... it's back to 1.3
<hyper__ch> hash check now
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: http://213.251.169.66/gutsy/
<hyper__ch> try the http download there
<Eagle_101> thats an http download
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: but should be fast
<Eagle_101> not through my packet shaper
<hyper__ch> why will then ftp work?
<Eagle_101> comes up at a ... nice clippy pace of 40kb/s
<Eagle_101> hyper__ch: because the packet shaper lets that though... don't ask
 * Eagle_101 does note that 40kb/s is faster then usual :)
<hyper__ch> I just had 2mb/s when I tried
<hyper__ch> from my computer
<Eagle_101> hyper__ch: Im at a university, I think they throttle http as a means of preventing myspace from getting out of hand
<Eagle_101> 43.7 kb/s
<hyper__ch> oh well, I don't use ftp any longer
<Eagle_101> hyper__ch: thats alright ;)
<Eagle_101> but yes... when I get updates from synaptic, I change it from the standard http mirrors. The difference in speed is quite something
<Eagle_101> what I was looking for was specifically ftp, as thats the only thing I know of that gets a decent speed through the darned shaper
<Eagle_101> Thanks for your efforts however.
<hyper__ch> no ftp server on my server
<mikubuntu> is xubuntu supposed to have the compositing desktop?
<mchasard> hi
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: yes, you can enable it in settings->window manager tweaks->compositor
<mchasard> 'm under the new xubuntu 7.10 ... wold like to getr flash under firefox ...?
<mchasard> how to do it ?
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: thx, i go try
<TheSheep> !flash | mchasard
<ubotu> mchasard: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<damike> does anybody know if 7.10 works on a thinkpad x61 without problems?
<damike> the live cd doesnt ;( but maybe i have to pre-install drivers ...
<TheSheep> damike: you might want to check the think wiki
<TheSheep> damike: and search the forums
<damike> TheSheep, i still did all the searching ...
<mchasard> ok thanks ...
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: does it have 3d cubing?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: no, you need compiz for that
<mchasard> i can install it via repositories ...?
<mchasard> synaptic ?
<TheSheep> mchasard: yes, it's described on that page
<mchasard> hum ok
<mikubuntu> aaaahhhhhhh, thanks.  i have this other 'little' problem.  is there any way to preset 'unmaximised' window sizes?  all my windows bleed or run offscreen, and soOOOooo annoying.  like me.
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: they should remember their last size
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: most of the time
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: but it depends on the app
<mchasard> i don't find any flash plugin in synaptic
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: I guess you can use things like devilspie to control windows very precisely with scripts
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: but what if you can't even grab the edge of the window cuz its so far out?
<TheSheep> mchasard: enable the multiverse repository
<mchasard> hum ok sorry
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: alt+shift+arrows
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: ok, i go try
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: if you mean the document viewer then yes, tehre is a bug
<mchasard> i saw that fluxbuntu will be out in 2 days
<mchasard> its not the same development ...?
<TheSheep> no
<mchasard> it seems to be interesting for old config
<TheSheep> indeed
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: ok, that works, thanks... so if i change window sizes in all my regular apps they should remain persistant?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: it's handled by the app
<mchasard> i how to select multiverse ?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: the standard is yes, but the authors might have decided to do it differently
<TheSheep> !multiverse | mchasard
<ubotu> mchasard: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mchasard> which server is it ?
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: ok, kool. dOH!
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: how is the download going?
<mikubuntu> smooth scrolling not working anymore, even tho i have it enabled; don't know if that's a firefox or xub issue...
<mchasard> ok i just install manually
<mchasard> thanks
<mchasard> it works
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: what do you mean 'scrolling not working'?
<Eagle_101> hyper__ch: slowly :)
<Eagle_101> but its comming
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: ;(
<Eagle_101> I
<Eagle_101> I'll go take a nap
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: 'Smooth' scrolling, nope; it's not working since i upgraded to gutsy
<mikubuntu> anybody know if i can use apt-get to install opera browser?
<mikubuntu> never mind, its installing with gdebi
<Pixilarion> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Pixilarion> mikubuntu: there you go :)
<mikubuntu> Pixilarion: thanks
<Pixilarion> yw
<Mark76> Gnome browsers are pretty much the red headed step children of the web surfing world, aren't they
<Mark76> I mean, every distro seems to promote Firefox and even Mozilla ahead of them
<spozen> kubuntu doesnt include firefox
<Mark76> Yeah, I should have said distros with Gnome
<Mark76> But you see what I mean
<spozen> yea but what to you mean by "mozilla ahead of them"
<Mark76> I'm pretty sure they're not even automatically installed in the applications menu
<Mark76> Iceape's Mozilla, isn't it?
<spozen> yeah and seamonkey
<spozen> mozilla is big
<Mark76> And Iceape is installed by default, right?
<Mark76> Or did I just forget?
<spozen> what distro are you talkin about?
<Mark76> The three main *buntus
<Mark76> I'm sure Iceape was in the internet options when I installed Kubuntu
<spozen> its not installed by default in on kubuntu now
<Mark76> Talking of ice, whatever happened to the whole "iceweasel" thing?
<Mark76> Firefox is still Firefox in my version.  And I'm running 7.10
<spozen> icewealse changed name to icecat
<Mark76> Bit pointless
<Mark76> Did iceweasel ever make it into any distros?
<spozen> im sure some small gnu distros included it
<Mark76> Was it the logo or the name that was causing problems with Firefox?
<spozen> i dont know actually propoly the logo then
<Mark76> K
<Mark76> I wonder how closely FF and Icecat will shadow each others development?
<Mark76> Will IC just be the FOSS version of FF, or will it grow to become its own creature
<spozen> it seems like the exact same program to me exept of no non-free plugins ,
<Mark76> So it is diversing
<Mark76> Say, do you use Liferea?
<spozen> no i dont use gnome apps that often, any good?
<Mark76> Well, it's okay.  Apart from a tendency to pull in old stories
<Mark76> Which apps do you use?
<spozen> for rss reading i use akregator , i use the standard kde apps really
<Mark76> I've heard KDE apps don't work so well on Xubuntu
<spozen> oh i dont use kde apps on xubuntu on xubuntu i use the included apps
<Mark76> There aren't many of those
<spozen> no but i dont use xubuntu as my main os so i dont reallt need anything other than firefox and abiword
<Mark76> I did the pure Xubuntu thing and I'm pretty sue there wasn't even a mail client
<spozen> thunderbird is included
<Mark76> Oh yeah, that's right
<Mark76> I chose Claws instead
<brick_> hi. when i press the "volume controll" button in the meny, there are no controls there. and when i select a device in options. noting comes up.. but the volume is at full when playing music, and the volume controll in xmms or xfcemedia does not change the volume level. how to fix this?
<Mark76> There's a volume control button in the menu? :/
<Mark76> :-/
<Catoptromancy> I add button to panel
<Catoptromancy> volume control
<brick_> yeah. its the same as if you enter meny > settings > mixer settings
<Mark76> Ah
<spozen> tried alsa mixer?
<Mark76> That's what I did
<Catoptromancy> add button to panel is alsamixer GUI
<brick_> spozen,  no. but according to synaptic xfce with alsabackend is installed
<Pixilarion> What program should I use to copy a DVD to my harddrive (actually looking for a XFCE variant of k9copy)
<Mark76> XFCE uses GTK2 apps, right?
<Pixilarion> yep
<Pixilarion> so I really don't want to install the KDE libs
<Mark76> Hmm
<Catoptromancy> xcd roast?
<Catoptromancy> read up on it before using
<Mark76> What about a Gnome app?
<Catoptromancy> kde does have very good programs though
<Catoptromancy> and you can disable them from loading at boot
<Pixilarion> indeed
<Pixilarion> think I'm going for the k9copy after all
<Catoptromancy> diable the libs i mean
<Pixilarion> seems to be the best option
<Pixilarion> Catoptromancy: how would I do that?
<Catoptromancy> settings > forgot
<Catoptromancy> i remember its on tab from one of the settings
<Catoptromancy> wont take too long to find
<Pixilarion> Catoptromancy: session manager I guess
<Mark76> dvdbackup?
<Mark76> As long as you're not afraid of the CLI
<brick_> how to install compiz in xubuntu ? it does not come preinstalled like in ubunut 7.1
<Mark76> dvdrip, maybe?
<Pixilarion> Mark76: nope, I tried dvdrip and that is for transcoding
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Bugger
<Mark76> There don't seem to be a lot of options
<brick__> hi. how do i install compiz-fusion in xubuntu 7.1? it does not come preinstalled like in ubuntu..
<brick_> hm. this is the samme channel when connectin to freenode AND ubuntu servers ? neat :P
<Mark76> Oh that's why that freenode thing keeps popping up every time I start my PC
<brick_> any idea why i get 2 icons when i connect my ipod to my pc? one is Apple Ipod that cantbe mounted and one is with the name off the ipod(sancho panz) that gets mouneted.
<Catoptromancy> one might be power source
<Catoptromancy> my external has 2 USB plugs
<Catoptromancy> one for data, other for power
<Catoptromancy> both get mounted but only one is usable
<brick_> hmm ok. its an ipod nano 4gb.. only one usb connection.. using the dock(same if i connect directly by usb cable without dock.
<michaelthenewbie> hello
<michaelthenewbie> is this the right place to come and ask for help with xubuntu?
<TheSheep> michaelthenewbie: yup
<michaelthenewbie> yay!
<michaelthenewbie> I tried to install xubuntu last night - but it's not worked out right.  I installed over kubuntu
<michaelthenewbie> I still get the kubuntu splash screen - then when I log in I choose the xfce session, but I get a screen with some icons but no menu :(
<michaelthenewbie> can someone help me get the menus and taskbar working?
<michaelthenewbie> please
<brick_> what is better? xgl or aiglx when using an nvidia card ?
<TheSheep> michaelthenewbie: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<TheSheep> brick_: I believe that the nvidia driver doesn't need any
<brick_> ok. but what gives the best preformance ?
<brick_> i only find guides using either xgl or aiglx
<TheSheep> brick_: nvidia driver has glx build in into it, I think
<michaelthenewbie> TheSheep: OK I will try that - just a minute
<brick_> TheSheep,  ok. do you have a url to where i can find a useble guide for 7.1 ? or is it the sme as on 7.04 ?
<TheSheep> brick_: guide to what?
<brick_> installing compiz-fusion :P
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<brick_> thx
<michaelthenewbie> TheSheep: thank you - that worked
<TheSheep> michaelthenewbie: save the session when logging out
<michaelthenewbie> TheSheep - thanks :)
<brick_> hmm emerald-themes arent in gutsy repos ?
<brick_> whats the xfce desktop manager called?
<TheSheep> xfdesktop
<brick_> xfwm4 is the command. right ?
<TheSheep> brick_: no, that's the window manager
<brick_> ahh right. my bad. that was what i was asking for. for compiz-crashhandler..
<brick_> hee
<brick_> btw. how can i installed compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported and -unstable? they are not in gutsy repos, neither is emerald-themes. h ad to svn some themes instead
<TheSheep> brick_: I guess you should ask at #compiz-fusion
<brick_> they say must build it from git..
<Blou_Aap_> n1 help me ?
<TheSheep> !ask | Blou_Aap_
<ubotu> Blou_Aap_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Blou_Aap_> kk
<Blou_Aap_> why does my terminal window stay white when i use gl desktop , cant even see any text nothing ?
<TheSheep> Blou_Aap_: no idea, they know more about gl desktop at #compiz-fusion
<brick_> is there a decent sw to record the desktop to an avi file ?
<TheSheep> brick_: I've seen an application called 'record my desktop' but never tried it
<brick_> gtk-record my desktop. iknow. but it sucs pretty much. never got it working with recording sound and there is always this red line around the desctop when recording that also gets recorded since somewhy the fullscreenmode does not work with my gfx card. but ill give it a new try on gutsy :P
<nanonyme> thesheep, i don't think compiz-fusion is a part of xubuntu anyway
<TheSheep> nanonyme: in any case, he should get better info in there
<nanonyme> true
<nanonyme> again glad of my choice. don't have to suffer the pains of compiz breeds
<brick_> TheSheep, looks like gtkrecord my desktop is working alot better now. ill post the url off my video in a bit.
<michaelthenewbi1> hello again
<michaelthenewbi1> my window manager seems to not be running in xubuntu, everything else seems fine.  How do I start/set one?
<totalwormface> do you have xfwm4 installed?
<michaelthenewbi1> totalwormface: umm I think so.  Let me check.
<michaelthenewbi1> it's hard`to check since I can't move windows around on the screen :(
<michaelthenewbie> (back to my other machine) yes it seems to be installed
<michaelthenewbie> but if I go into settings/window manager it says my window manager is unknown
<michaelthenewbie> any clue as to how to get it running?
<totalwormface> what happens if you do alt f2 and type xfwm3 ?
<totalwormface> eh
<totalwormface> 4
<michaelthenewbie> oh that seems to work
<michaelthenewbie> thank you so much
<totalwormface> you should be able to put that somewhere under autostarted applications
<Deformation> hello
<Deformation> Anyone can help me please? my laptop fan does not stop since i upgraded to gutsy
<h3sp4wn> Deformation: Interesting - my laptop fan is going too fast I think when I am using the performance governor
<h3sp4wn> I think I shall try 2.6.23 and the hrtimers patch for it and the new cfs - see if it works better
<brick_> how to make compiz-fusion autostart?
<Deformation> h3sp4wn: in my case it start once i start xubuntu, and wont stop at all
<Deformation> the speed increases with the increasing the cpu, but even when idle it never stops
<Deformation> i think its a problem with powernowd daemon, it tells me in the terminal that it have some error and couldnt start
<h3sp4wn> Deformation: I am going to disable powernowd entirely
<Deformation> why?
<h3sp4wn> and try to just simply get acpi to use performance if on ac power
<h3sp4wn> or ondemand on battery
<Deformation> in my case i think powernowd not running is the problem
<Deformation> i need it to start
<Deformation> to see if it was the cause or not
<h3sp4wn> Deformation: What governor are you using ?
<Deformation> mmm, to say the truth i dont know what a governor is
<h3sp4wn> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Deformation> ok hold on
<h3sp4wn> Its possible it is on performance
<h3sp4wn> and powernowd not starting means it stays on performance
<h3sp4wn> (I would expect it to be "ondemand"
<Deformation> deformation@deformation-laptop:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Deformation> cat: /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/scaling_governor: No such file or directory
<Deformation> is that what i should do with the cat order?
<h3sp4wn> try it replacing * with cpu0
<Deformation> same
<Deformation> no such file or directory
<h3sp4wn> lsmod | grep cpufreq_
<Deformation> mmm
<Deformation> nothing happens
<Deformation> deformation@deformation-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep cpufreq_
<Deformation> deformation@deformation-laptop:~$
<h3sp4wn> None of the power management modules are loaded at all then
<h3sp4wn> How do you know it supports them
<Deformation> thats the point
<Deformation> i dont know how to load them
<Deformation> on feisty everything was fine
<dogg1234> hi
<Deformation> hi dogg1234
<h3sp4wn> Deformation: can you boot a feisty live cd and see what the modules are
<dogg1234> im having trouble installing gusty gibbon xubuntu 7.10 with the alternate cd
<Deformation> i am xubuntu, would running live ubuntu give me the same moduls?
<h3sp4wn> Deformation: Wouldn't make any difference for what i/we need to know
<dogg1234> it is stuck at the configuring apt screen, it says "scanning the security updates repository"
<dogg1234> ah wait
<dogg1234> it has just passed that bit
<dogg1234> nevermind
<Deformation> i will check that,i am downloading the live gutsy now, needs 1 hour more to finish
<dogg1234> ouch, what net connection do you have
<dogg1234> it took me about 15mins
<Deformation> you better answer that quick dogg1234
<Deformation> :/
<Deformation> h3sp4wn: lm-sensors are not supported on my laptop
<Deformation> i think thats another issue, i am not able to know if it was a fan issue or just increased heat from the graphics card
<h3sp4wn> Deformation: I don't use lm-sensors (at the moment) dunno whether I should (only got this laptop 3 days ago)
<Deformation> do you use BUM?
<h3sp4wn> No idea what that is
<Deformation> bootup manager
<Deformation> shows you all the processes and scripts initiated when ubuntu starts
<dogg1234> i have another question
<dogg1234> why does vi seem to edit text files in a rather peculiar manner?
<Deformation> h3sp4wn: you are using xubuntu gutsy?
<h3sp4wn> Deformation: I am using a ubuntu cli install (no de or X) and then added X and Xfce
<h3sp4wn> I don't like the modifications to make xfce look like gnome
<h3sp4wn> I think it looks great just normally
<Deformation> true
<Deformation> it should get better support tho
<dogg1234> i dont understand what people see in KDE
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: what modifications?
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: The stuff in the xubuntu-settings (I think thats the name of it)
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: you mean the default configuration of xfce? but that's user-customizable
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: Yeah - I know its configurable but its easier for me to configure it from default than it is from xubuntu's default
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: well, every distro has its own defaults
<Deformation> how do i install feisty again over gutsy?
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: Debian is pretty close to what the xfce defaults are I think
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: If I wanted it to look like gnome I would run gnome etc
<vonck7> dogg1234 : i like kde mostly for the file-manager, the problem is that gome simplifies everything too much, xfce is better in that regard.
<TheSheep> vonck7: isn't thunar much simplier than nautilus?
<h3sp4wn> vonck7: I use amarok and k3b (and have xfce preload the kde init stuff)
<Deformation> i think i fixed the fan issue
<vonck7> yea, that's why i still use kde on my main pc
<Deformation> i reinstalled the powernowd daemon
<h3sp4wn> Deformation: Are the modules loaded now ?
<Deformation> the powernowd modules is on now
<Deformation> deformation@deformation-laptop:~$ sudo powernowd
<Deformation> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.97, (c) 2003-2006 John Clemens
<Deformation> powernowd: Found 1 scalable unit:  -- 1 'CPU' per scalable unit
<Deformation> powernowd:   cpu0: 600Mhz - 1500Mhz (5 steps)
<Deformation> that what it gives me in the terminal now
<h3sp4wn> Deformation: Which govenor is now selected ?
<Deformation> wait a sec
<h3sp4wn> Deformation: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Deformation> deformation@deformation-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep cpufreq_cpufreq_userspace       5280  1
<Deformation> cpufreq_stats           7232  0
<Deformation> cpufreq_powersave       2688  0
<Deformation> cpufreq_ondemand        9612  0
<Deformation> freq_table              5792  3 acpi_cpufreq,cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand
<Deformation> cpufreq_conservative     8072  0
<Deformation> it says the ng_governor
<Deformation> have no idea what that is :/
<h3sp4wn> vonck7: I am not really a fan of kde as a wm - there is a new lightweight qt4 wm though I forget its name
<lavender_dream> How would I go about manually configuring my mouse sensitivity/speed without using the interface? Say a config file via terminal.
<Deformation> anyone here uses downloader for X ?
<Deformation> gnome downloader
<nikolam> gwget
<vonck7> h3sp4wn: I was really impressed by xfce when i used it for my media pc, kde offers me some complex things, gnome doesn't give me anything i can find in xfce. (that's for me)
<vonck7> *can't
<nikolam> I like in xfce ability to reconfigure work space however i like.
<Deformation> i find xfce highky depending on gnome apps
<Deformation> highly*
<h3sp4wn> vonck7: gnome is less bad than I thought (well the gnome 2.6 that is in solaris 10 anyway)
<h3sp4wn> The 2.18 in Solaris express is not particularly good though
<h3sp4wn> but is better if you use gconf instead of trying to navigate the gui
<nikolam> I just dont like default gnome in ubuntu. Brown is not a color I like tho mosts for UI. I more like Xubuntu default colors.
<vonck7> they are all good, some are just better :).
<nikolam> Links on mirrors on xubuntu.org are not updated yet. they are pointing to 6.06 xubuntu instead of 7.10
<h3sp4wn> nikolam: I don't like messing around with the gui too much
<h3sp4wn> I use xfce-smooth
<nikolam> h3sp4wn: What is xfce-smooth?
<h3sp4wn> Theme
<nikolam> aha.
<h3sp4wn> But its a default one or easy to get everywhere
<nikolam> I would like to make xubuntu 7.10 look like 7.04 default xubuntu
<Deformation> i wish that the human theme would work properly on gutsy
<Deformation> whats is the xubuntu-desktop that i see in synaptic as not installed? then how i am using the xfce desktop rightnow?
<Deformation> there is also xubuntu-system-tools but with no description
<Blou_Aap> is there port forwarding utils in ubuntu ?
<nikolam> Hmm, firestarter firewall and settings in it?
<Blou_Aap> how wuold i go on and forward 6112 on both udp and tcp
<Deformation> apf-client i think
<h3sp4wn> Blou_Aap: just use iptables
<h3sp4wn> Blou_Aap: iptables -t nat -A eth2 -p tcp --dport 6112 -j DNAT --to 172.16.1.2:6112 (and iptables -A eth2 -p tcp --dport 6112 -d 172.16.1.2 -j ACCEPT) same
<h3sp4wn> same for udp
<Blou_Aap> what ip is that ?  172.16.1.2:6112 ?
<nikolam> 6112 is port number
<Blou_Aap> duh
<Blou_Aap> just want to know what ai pee is that, not the port
<nikolam> Everything before dots, that is ip adress
<Blou_Aap> sigh
<Blou_Aap> h3sp4wn  what ip is that i have to use there,  my own ?
<TheSheep> Blou_Aap: it's a private (local) ip, its function depends on what local network you are in
<TheSheep> Blou_Aap: its usually translated to a public (global) ip on a router, the procedure is called NAT
<Blou_Aap> so it would be my net cards ip then, not my route's ?
<TheSheep> Blou_Aap: you need to execute that command on your router
<TheSheep> Blou_Aap: if your router doesn't run linux, then consult its manual on how to set it up
<Blou_Aap> my router's ports are already forwarded fine
<Blou_Aap> for that exact port
<TheSheep> Blou_Aap: then what are you trying to do?
<h3sp4wn> should have been iptables -t nat -A FORWARD -i eth2 -p tcp --dport 6112 -j DNAT --to 172.16.1.2:6112 (where eth2 is the wan interface)
<h3sp4wn> If the router is working then it should just work
<h3sp4wn> (presuming you test it from outside the lan)
<Blou_Aap> i wanna play warcraft , but cant connect to battle  net, works fine in windoze . . .
<h3sp4wn> Blou_Aap: and you are running it from inside wine ?
<Blou_Aap> yes, but i dont have the new version of wine that screws up that connection
<Blou_Aap> with bnet
<hyper___ch> hiho
<h3sp4wn> Blou_Aap: unlikely to be to do with the router ask winehq
<Blou_Aap> sigh , they not very helpfull, and so is google
<Blou_Aap> :'(
<mindframe-> would it be possible to add an option to the login screen to choose which screen profile you want to use?
<nikolam> Look at the manual for router you are using
<nikolam> sorry
<nikolam> Its something buggy in my clint ;*
<whyking> there is this eyecandy repository for feisty fawn but I upgraded to gutsy, could I still use it?
<vinze> Probably not
<Horan45343> I want to use Ubuntu together with my favorite WM FVWM.
<Horan45343> So, at first sight, it seems like a good idea to start with xubuntu.
<Horan45343> Or is there any reason to prefer the genuine Ubuntu over Xubuntu?
<vinze> Wait... I don't get the logic
<vinze> Oh wait
<Horan45343> (as said above, I'll replace the WM anyhow)
<vinze> I get it :S
<Horan45343> I just need a basic system to start.
<vinze> I think it doesn't really matter, perhaps you could try the server install or something, but Xubuntu'll probably be fine too
<predaeus> Horan45343, there seems to be "fvwm - F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5" in the repos.
<Horan45343> Fine - that's what I expect :-)
<whyking> well, it seems to work
<Horan45343> A related questions: Some packages can be compiled with and without gnome support. With xubuntu are there packages that are also in Ubuntu but that are compiled *without* Gnome support?
<TheSheep> Horan45343: yes
<TheSheep> Horan45343: those are ending in -gtk
<TheSheep> Horan45343: evince-gtk, gnumeric-gtk, etc.
<Horan45343> OK, I guess that is a reason then, to start with xubuntu.
<nikolam> does anyone use fglrx ati driver and openoffice on 7.10 on amd64?
<Horan45343> (I assume, however, that I can also install these packages with ordinary Ubuntu)
<TheSheep> Horan45343: yes, why don't you just start wit ha server install?
<TheSheep> Horan45343: it will install the basic system, and then you can add whatever you need
<Horan45343> TheSheep, I tried the server install some time ago as a VMware image, and it didn't work.  My machine has an old Pentium M as CPU.
<Horan45343> Also, I need all these laptop features.
<Horan45343> Can one select a kernel in the server installation process?
<Horan45343> Rationale: The kernel in that VM depended on features that my CPU doesn't have.
 * Horan45343 thanks for the input, and goes for a walk 
<brick_> how can i install emerald-themes package in gutsy ?
<brick_> using apt-get install gives no installation candidate
<vinze> ...so it isn't available
<vinze> Odd... The emerald package recommends it
<brick_> iknow..
<brick_> but its not in the repos.
<brick_> and emerald is only a manager, with no themes..
<vinze> I guess that is because Ubuntu doesn't use Emerald... You should file a bug at Launchpad
<vinze> If it's not reported yet
<vinze> Ah, it is
<brick_> ok.
<vinze> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+bug/139957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139957 in emerald "[Gutsy] Emerald-themes is missing from repos" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<brick_> just wait and see then:P
<vinze> :)
<brick_> i did a svn and got a few themes. the GPL themes that is.. but there is one none gpl that i just looove to use, but its not coming down by svn somewhy
<brick_> i get error calling tar when trying to fetch non-gpl thems
<vinze> Perhaps there's another repository for that?
<brick_> no. its the same i think. but that can wait:P
<hyper_ch> testing the encryption feature ;)
 * vinze has just discovered that Jani has his own blog :S
<hyper_ch> what jani?
<vinze> Jani Monoses
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: xubuntu's lead dev :)
<vinze> Not anymore for Hardy :(
<hyper_ch> ah :)
<hyper_ch> what will happen to hardy without Jani?
<vinze> Well, I think Lionel will do a good job :)
<vinze> The new lead developer
<hyper_ch> Lionel Luther?
<hyper_ch> Luthor ;)
<vinze> LeFolgoc or something
<hyper_ch> ^^
<Deformation> hello
<Deformation> if any one can confirm this issue with me : when placing the pointer over any indicator on the panel (i.e net stat, cpu usage..etc) does the tip shadow update itself while the pointer still in place? (i.e values in the indicator change). have this issue with xubuntu gutsy
<vinze> Hi, could someone help me with fsck?
<vinze> It threw an error on booting
<LifeNomad> Is Linux Mint a good alternative to *Buntu distros?  I used to have Xubuntu, but after updating it crashes, so now im installing Linux Mint.....anything wrong with that distro?
<vinze> It put me in a maintainance shell from which I was expected to run fsck in maintainance mode with the root filesystem mounted read-only
<vinze> LifeNomad, Mint is bloated
<LifeNomad> How much so?
<vinze> And I find the whole fsck thing kind of scary
<vinze> LifeNomad, well, it contains lots of applications that do the same thing
<vinze> But worst of all uses many different repositories that are bound to break your system
<LifeNomad> hmm, but it looks so cool :D
<vinze> Trying doesn't hurt :P
<LifeNomad> very true
<vinze> Darn it, gotta go again...
<vinze> I'll ask again another time then
<vinze> Bye
<LifeNomad> I have "tried" so many diff distros
<vinze> :)
<vinze> Bye
<LifeNomad> later
<Deformation> if any one can confirm this issue with me : when placing the pointer over any indicator on the panel (i.e net stat, cpu usage..etc) does the tip shadow update itself while the pointer still in place? (i.e values in the indicator change). have this issue with xubuntu gutsy
<blendtux> how do i i change from kubuntu to xubuntu
<TheSheep> blendtux: install xubuntu-desktop and select xfce at the login screen
<TheSheep> Deformation: nope, not for me
<R[a]ndom> Deformation, you mean when you hover over and the tooltip comes up?  if so, my tooltip doesn't change when the data changes
<hyper_ch> !lwn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lwn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blendtux> thanks TheSheep:)
<blendtux> installing as we speek
<AcE13> is compiz-fusion installed by default on xubuntu 7.10? (sorry too tired to google right now)
 * AcE13 goes away to read a review
<Deformation> R[a]ndom: sorry i was away
<Deformation> yes that what i mean
<Deformation> it used to change in feisty
<Deformation> TheSheep: which theme you are using?
<TheSheep> Deformation: my own, but using murrina engine
<Deformation> oh i see
<TheSheep> Deformation: the *contents* of the tooltip doesn't change
<TheSheep> Deformation: that's shortcoming of gtk, I think
<Deformation> but it used to be fine in feisty
<hyper_ch> just tested the manul encryption partition setup... works nicely
<Inspiron> What is better to download, Desktop, or Alternate?
<TheSheep> I wish that someone came up with a nice, usable font chooser for gtk
<TheSheep> one that would allow me to sort fonts into groups
<Deformation> fonts are really awkward
<TheSheep> Deformation: they are like that in all systems I know :(
<Deformation> i hope one day they will improve
<TheSheep> Deformation: simply put, nobody invented a good font selection dialog yet
<Deformation> sighs :(
<Deformation> Inspiron: the you can find an alternate version of desktop xubuntu
<TheSheep> for example, the fonts that are there only for me to be able to see web pages in exotic scripts should not even be displayed in the dialog
<Deformation> for me, if i get verdana to bahave good in most xubuntu programs, it acts really bad with txt and terminal sessions
<Deformation> and the opposite is true
<Deformation> thats not mentioning firefox display
<Deformation> and kde applications in xubuntu
<Deformation> why does most of the kde apps dont have any kind of option to change the interface font
<Deformation> ktorrent takes near to 2 desktops because of its massive font and headers
<Inspiron> Deformation: I don't understand, what do u mean?
<Deformation> i mean, for example the xfce main terminal app, you can change the font
<Deformation> in  k apps no
<Deformation> Inspiron:  i mean there is desktop and server
<Deformation> and they both may be alternate
<Deformation> am i right?
<Inspiron> Deformation: Alternate is server, I see!
<Deformation> no
<hyper_ch> Inspiron: no, alternate is not server
<Deformation> for example i downloaded the last xubuntu gutsy yesterday, the iso name is : alternate desktop 7.10
<Deformation> i think alternate means not live cd
<Deformation> but that is just by noob explain for alternate
<Inspiron> Deformation: maybe have a text install
<Inspiron> not grafic
<hyper_ch> alternate install cd... not alternate desktop ;)
<hyper_ch> there are only two xubuntu editions: Desktop and Alternate installer.... the server cd, as it has no gui, is only available as "ubuntu"
<Deformation> so normal users should pick up the desktop 1?
<AcE13> technicality will kill us all...
 * AcE13 mumbuls and goes inside cave
<nanonyme> alternate is fine
<nanonyme> if you just want to install the system
<hyper_ch> alternate allows to encrypt from installation ;)
<Deformation> that seems too geeky for me
<hyper_ch> encryption is good
<nanonyme> alternate is just a simple dialog that helps you easily install your system
<Deformation> i am not into encryption and stuff
<nanonyme> you don't have to do anything geeky
<hyper_ch> Deformation: you have sensitive information on your computer?
<Deformation> what i mean that i dont know that much about computers
<nanonyme> the thing it lacks is a usable linux system
<nanonyme> (or hmm, it might have a shell somewhere. i just haven't found it)
<Deformation> beside some x rays and pictures of teeth? i dont think so
<Deformation> but i got your point
<Deformation> so if encrypted from installation, no one can copy or take my info?
<hyper_ch> Deformation: depensd
<hyper_ch> Deformation: if the system is running and someone hacks into your box, they see all the fino
<hyper_ch> fino --> info
<nanonyme> encryption brings you local security
<hyper_ch> Deformation: however if it is turned off... they would first have to get the password
<nanonyme> so that if someone gets to your house, they can't get into your computer
<hyper_ch> Deformation: if you carry around a notebook with sensitive infos it is adviced to encrypt it
<hyper_ch> Deformation: same goes for USB memory sticks
<Deformation> oh i understand now
<Deformation> it will be in the ext2 format?
<hyper_ch> Deformation: so if a SWAT team raids your home and takes your computer they will first have to uncrypt the drive
<h3sp4wn> Not really a good idea to carry around sensitive info at all
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: sometimes you have to
<Deformation> sensitive info is not a choice
<hyper_ch> Deformation: it will create a container that is encrypted and within the container you can then setup a normal file system
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: You can leave it on a machine in a secure location over the internet
<nanonyme> h3sp4wn, not really a good idea to store sensitive info outside a vault, really
<Deformation> its i get it now
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: that's not safe either ;)
<nanonyme> but since you can't usually do that, encryption is nice
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: It is if its done properly
<Deformation> does windows offer the same thing as encryption?
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: it it's connected to the net, it's still not safe anymore ;)
<Deformation> i mean the normal xp installs and that
<AcE13> wait I still dont get it... when does the system ask for a password? before booting into OS?
<hyper_ch> Deformation: not from the system itself... or with a lot of tedious work
<AcE13> yes I am a noob
<hyper_ch> AcE13: upon booting
<hyper_ch> AcE13: you will have to create a seperate /boot partition
<hyper_ch> AcE13: that one will be unencrypted
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: maybe if you configured it - I think I could get it close to 100% safe
<hyper_ch> AcE13: the rest can then be encrypted
<AcE13> thats kinda cool
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: ;)
<AcE13> so the data cant be accesed even from a live cd?
<AcE13> maybe thats the point... lol
<Deformation> talking about security, do i need a firewall here at my ubuntu desk?
<Deformation> i am running a naked xubuntu
<hyper_ch> Deformation: not really
<hyper_ch> Deformation: and not antivirus either
<Deformation> the anti virus thing was the main reason i shifted to linux
<Deformation> plus some other reasons :)
<hyper_ch> Deformation: if you are going to install server services then maybe you should also worry about firewall/iptables...
<hyper_ch> Deformation: as long as you don't then there's no real need
<nanonyme> deformation, btw, install chkrootkit if were worried about viruses on windows
<Deformation> i understand now
<nanonyme> there are *nix worms
<thingummywut> hi. i have an old ATI gfx card (Radeon 7500). do i need to install any drivers to get the most out of it with Xubuntu?
<Inspiron> If u have dual boot is good an antivirus, I scan win system, and the files what I download for windows, a crack for example.
<Deformation> i love the sysinternals tools
<Deformation> it had a rootkit diagnoser
<hyper_ch> and maybe rkhunter
<thingummywut> i understood that the required support comes with the OS installation, but I still couldn't change the resolution succesfully
<Deformation> you are using the gutsy xubuntu thingummywut?
<Inspiron> thingummywut: moddify Grub menu
<thingummywut> no, Feisty Dawn, the newest version
<hyper_ch> thingummywut: that's not the newest version any longer
<thingummywut> oh. well, anyway, Feisty I was using
<Deformation> in gutsy there is graphics management
<Deformation> under the settings menu
<thingummywut> now i'm back to windows since i couldn't stanfd the default resolution
<Deformation> its much easier to configure than feisty
<thingummywut> ah, that's the brand new version
<thingummywut> i'll try it out soon
<Deformation> advice, if you are new to ubuntu, install a fresh gutsy instead of upgrading the feisty
<Deformation> take that word from me :(
<AcE13> so.... is compiz-fusion installed by default on xubuntu 7.10?
<Deformation> in my case no, but they say it is
<AcE13> I'll fresh install gutsy and purge my / partition
<AcE13> my current setup is fscked up... started with kubuntu and ended up with xfce along with c-f and some gnome apps
<AcE13> works great, but need to start fresh
<thingummywut> Deformation, yes, i'm going to do that
<Deformation> right
<Deformation> i did not like anything related to kde
<thingummywut> is there anything on the alternate installation CD i might need?
<Deformation> but the fact that kde apps are the best in some categories is kinda depressing
<Deformation> i even disabled kde services from the start
<AcE13> I really like amarok... nothing apart from that though
<Deformation> i use xmms and beep
<Deformation> more than enough for me
<AcE13> its all good
<Deformation> amarok is too heavy for a music player
<AcE13> its more than a music player... its a music manager!
<AcE13> I suck at marketing lol
<Deformation> hehe i know
<Deformation> but for me i play music when i am not infront of my pc, and i dont have an ipod
<Deformation> so its like for me
<AcE13> man I need to start downloading the torrent... but cant make up my mind about ubuntu or xubuntu
<AcE13> probably wrong place to say this lol
<hyper_ch> AcE13: doesn't matter, the other desktop is easliy installed
<AcE13> hyper_ch: true.. but this time, I am gonna try leaving most things to default. dont have time to play around with the system at all
<AcE13> and I also need all bells and whistels to be installed by default
<hyper_ch> ???
<AcE13> so really.. whats the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<AcE13> I mean... apart from gnome and xfce DEs
<totalwormface> nothing
<hyper_ch> AcE13: none
<AcE13> kewl... xubuntu it is then
<thingummywut> xfce is lighter, right?
<AcE13> yeah
<hyper_ch> AcE13: well, the default set of installed applications is different
<AcE13> its more modular
<hyper_ch> AcE13: xubuntu doesn't come with OOo for example
<AcE13> hyper_ch: oh... I'll check distro watch for the list
<AcE13> thanks
<AcE13> hmmm... it says all versions came with OOo
<AcE13> 7.10 comes with 2.3.0
<Inspiron> what is OOo?
<AcE13> OpenOffice.org
<AcE13> an office productive suite
<hyper_ch> AcE13: I'm not sure but I think Xubuntu doesn't come with it... it has Abiword
<hyper_ch> AcE13: and Gnucalc (or something like that)
<hyper_ch> Gnumeric
<Deformation> it comes with OOo
<Deformation> since edgy
<hyper_ch> Deformation: are you sure?
<AcE13> distrowatch says so too
<Deformation> yes, i installed edgy with OOo
<AcE13> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=xubuntu
<hyper_ch> oh well.. I thought it didn't
<hyper_ch> and I have it in my install script
<Deformation> the strange thing, installation cd for edgy was near to 700 mb
<Deformation> and gutsy is 500 somthing
<Deformation> whats missing?
<hyper_ch> Deformation: only the Desktop one
<Deformation> only the desktop what?
<hyper_ch> Deformation: only the Desktop CD is 500MB... the alternate is also 700MB
<Deformation> are you sure? i got the alternate for near to 570!!
<AcE13> alternate is 689mb
<Deformation> for some reason i have both the same size
<hyper_ch> Deformation: make a md5 check of both
<Deformation> i am searching for a tool to do that
<hyper_ch> Deformation: apt-get install md5sum
<Deformation> thanks hyper
<silliness> just put network monitor on the panel and do  Iput mac address in NETWORK DEVICE?
<silliness> or eth0
<silliness> or something
<hyper_ch> Deformation: and then:     md5sum file.iso --> you get a checksum
<hyper_ch> Deformation: and then:   md5sum file2.iso --> you get another one
<hyper_ch> Deformation: if they are identical, it's the same cd
<silliness> got it
<Deformation> eth0
<silliness> fdjfgk
<silliness> opps
<Deformation> couldnt find package md5sum
<Deformation> deformation@deformation-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install md5sum
<Deformation> [sudo] password for deformation:
<Deformation> Reading package lists... Done
<Deformation> Building dependency tree
<Deformation> Reading state information... Done
<Deformation> E: Couldn't find package md5sum
<Deformation> deformation@deformation-laptop:~$
<hyper_ch> Deformation: apt-cache search md5
<hyper_ch> I thought the packages was called md5sum
<Deformation> huge list appears, but no md5sum
<silliness> Deformation, ok how come it not the proper colors when I set them eg. outgoing =red
<hyper_ch> Deformation: read the info to the packages
<Deformation> what theme u use silliness
<silliness> Deformation, what
<Deformation> what theme you are using in your user interface?
<silliness> Deformation, the default one
<Deformation> blue color?
<silliness> yes
<silliness> just did fresh install yesterday
<Deformation> its working fine for me here
<silliness> we are talikng about the same little applet that looks like ||
<Deformation> but with some themes like the human theme for example its not showing
<Deformation> yes
<Deformation> there is only 1 applet in xubuntu
<Deformation> for net traffic
<silliness> ok
<Deformation> try to change the theme to industrial
<silliness> could it be from beryl, installed through synaptic and removed through synaptic
<Deformation> its working for me right now, and its blue also :)
<Deformation> is  beryl enabled now?
<silliness> what do you mean blue also I want different colors
<Deformation> ok, go to settings
<Deformation> then user interface
<silliness> llike outgoing red and incoming green
<Deformation> you will find alot of themes there
<silliness> no beryl not running
<Deformation> choose the industrial theme
<Deformation> then go back to the applet
<silliness> ok hang on
<Deformation> and chaange the colours
<silliness> ok why is that like that
<Deformation> did it change?
<Deformation> the applet colors
<silliness> yes thanks
<Deformation> its a bug in xfce
<silliness> but that is kind of dumb
<silliness> oh
<silliness> sort of like the menu editor
<Deformation> some themes dont behave good with status bars in the panel
<Deformation> i know :(
<silliness> thanks
<Deformation> no prob :)
<silliness> Deformation, do you know how to add menu entries to menu?
<silliness> just need to install google earth there
<silliness> cause hand to install by hand
<silliness> had
<silliness> only app not there
<Deformation> for me when i installed google earth it placed itself in the menu
<silliness> cause the but then in ~/google-earth right
<silliness> and your binary there toO
<silliness> opps executable
<Deformation> only a shortcut to google
<partymetroid> I recently installed Xubuntu 7.10 RC onto the years-old eMachine that my sister gave me after she got a new laptop.
<partymetroid> It installed, but it won't boot up.
<partymetroid> I'm sure it doesn't have anything to do with the fact that it was a release candidate.
<partymetroid> So... don't recommend that I download/install the full release right off the bat. (I don't have any more CDs, anyway...)
<partymetroid> This is the message that I get:
<Deformation> partmetroid: how is it not booting?
<Deformation> what error it gives you?
<partymetroid> Starting up...
<partymetroid> [0.000000] ACPI: no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
<partymetroid> [33.453509] invalid compressed format (err=2)
<partymetroid> [33.454774] kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown block (0,0)
<Deformation> partymetroid: i think you better post this in the ubuntuforums
<partymetroid> I installed Xubuntu fully on my hard drive (well, my father tried installing without fully understanding the installation process... but it doesn't matter anymore.  Windows is gone, and Xubuntu is the only operating system I can use on this machine.  I'd rather use it, anyway... but, as you can see, it won't boot)
<partymetroid> -_-
<partymetroid> This kind of error is posted like, ALL the time, but no one has a definite solution.
<partymetroid> I searched...
<partymetroid> many forums.
<Deformation> post it for help in your case
<Deformation> and you can get better help (this time) in #ubuntu channel
<partymetroid> I don't see why initrd wouldn't be able to "uncompress" the Linux kernel; it boots perfectly fine using the CD (which is what I'm using right now),
<partymetroid> ... okay.  Thanks. :/
<Deformation> no prob :)
<peepsalot> i upgraded from fiesty to gutsy and now I can't get my xfce desktop.  only "Failsafe Gnome" works.
<peepsalot> when I try to log in, it just shows a brackground color for a minute, then kicks back to the login screen
<Deformation> peepsalot: is the gdm on?
<peepsalot> yeah
<Deformation> you can choose xfce?
<Deformation> i mean is it in the list?
<peepsalot> yes i can choose it, but it doesn't work
<Deformation> mmmm
<Deformation> can you open a terminal session in gnome-failed
<peepsalot> gnome-failed?  you mean Failsafe gnome?
<peepsalot> i can open gnome terminal, yes
<Deformation> yes
<Deformation> try to reinstall the xubuntu-desktop then
<peepsalot> ok
<Deformation> it happened with me before
<peepsalot> Deformation, hmm, i was already trying to remove a different package before you told to try that.  it seems to be stuck on that.  last thing it says is "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<Deformation> wait
<Deformation> give it sometime
<peepsalot> ok.   no CPU is really being used in top though.
<Deformation> if its downloading the package again then there is no cpu usage
<peepsalot> well, i hadn't told it to reinstall yet, it's stuck on this package removal that I was doing first.
<peepsalot> i wouldn't think that would require any downloads
<Deformation> mmm i realy dont know what to say
<Deformation> if formatting is not an option..
<Deformation> i would suggest installing fluxbox or any other desktop...
<Deformation> then you may gain access to synaptic
<peepsalot> i killed it and ran aptitude again, reinstalled xubuntu-desktop
<peepsalot> gonna restart now
<Deformation> it installed?
<peepsalot> it seems so
<Deformation> good
<HumanHeart> hello....
<HumanHeart> sorry, i have a problem.....
<HumanHeart> anybody alive?
* somerville32 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Xubuntu 7.10 Released: http://xubuntu.org/get
<ActySofts> I need help setting up my volume keys
<ActySofts> xfce doesn't recognize the keystokes, but it did before O.o
<somerville32> ActySofts: I had the same problem actually. I would recommend filing a bug.
<ActySofts> hmm
<feklee> How do I configure power management settings?
<vinze> Is there anyone who can guide me in repairing a partition using fsck? I'm in great need for I can't boot into my normal system right now...
<hyper_ch> vinze: boot from a live cd
<vinze> hyper_ch, yeah, I'm in there right now
<hyper_ch> vinze: unmount the mounted partitions
<hyper_ch> vinze: swap may be mounted
<vinze> How do I unmount swap?
<hyper_ch> vinze: nah, swap is not necessary to check, right?
<peepsalot> i upgraded and now I can't get into xfce.  i tried reinstalling xubuntu-desktop already.  I have lots of options in gdm, but the only one that seems to work is "Failsafe Gnome"
<peepsalot> i can't get into regular gnome either
<vinze> hyper_ch, don't know... It was the root filesystem that contained the problem
<peepsalot> when i log in, it shows the background color, then sits there for a minute, then kicks back to gdm
<hyper_ch> vinze: I dunno how to unmount it... ask Dr. Google
<vinze> Ah, of course...
<vinze> The "swapoff" command ought to do it
<vinze> OK, my swap ought to be turned off now
<hyper_ch> vinze: fsck.ext3 /dev/hdaX
<hyper_ch> vinze: fsck.swap /dev/hdaY
<hyper_ch> just name the correct partitions
<vinze> OK, why do I need to check the swap?
<hyper_ch> vinze: maybe there's something wrong with that partition
<vinze> OK, will do then
<hyper_ch> vinze: I dunno where your problem is... just giving input
<vinze> Any input is welcomed :)
<vinze> I just recall reading somewhere sometime that fsck can cause severe problems when run manually
<hyper_ch> vinze: google it up
<vinze> hyper_ch, can the command you gave cause problems?
<hyper_ch> vinze: not that I know
<vinze> OK, then I'll try that
<vinze> hyper_ch, "i_blocks_hi for inode 25090 (/lib/libctutils.so.0) is 28972, should be zero.
<vinze> Clear<y>?
<vinze> "
<hyper_ch> dunno, never encountered a problem
<vinze> Ah well, I guess I should do the recommended option then...
<vinze> OK, well, I'm going to reboot now and see if it works :)
<vinze> Hopefully back in a bit :)
<vinze> hyper_ch, yay! Thanks!
<hyper_ch> vinze: I guess it worked?
<vinze> :D
<hyper_ch> good
<test-3R> OK i fixed my screensaver by installing 'xscreensaver' chmoding that spot/thing, and setting it up. How do I burn a cd? Can I still install the old subsystem to have access to programs like "burn" and cdrdao ???
<test-3R> ok now i realise how silly a question that IS. lol. finally thought of what to search 4. OK, I'm gana test er out by burn ISO
<warbler> burn at 4x for OS's
<R[a]ndom> and audio cds :)
<test-3R> its only a 300Mhrz box, boys! I'll b trying for the good ol 1x  ;p
<R[a]ndom> hah. do any cds support that anymore?
<R[a]ndom> ive heard that some cds cant take a slow burn
<warbler> I've found it is the software that is the limit...
<R[a]ndom> just did some googling, apparently hardware can be an issue too
<R[a]ndom> no word on cds tho
<test-3R> OK, burn thinks it workt.
<test-3R> time 2 reboot c u
<warbler> lol
#xubuntu 2007-10-21
<test-3R> works   =))  with some slight mods.
 * Elite doesn't have Xubuntu :P
<Elite> All I done was got Ubuntu, and just installed XFCE.
<Elite> Anybody know what application the side widget is http://linuxinit.net/site/images/screenshots/0381.jpg <--
<Elite> the workspace switcher.
<Monkeygill> .desktop icons created with wine, for me, usually use icons that contain a ".0" on the end of the name. this works fine for gnome. an example line would be: "Icon=0e5b_winamp.0" - but this doesn't work in xubuntu. no icon shows up. if I add .xpm to the end, then the icon is visible in the file manager, but not on the desktop. how can I make this work normally? are there any escape characters I should be using or something?
<nick4> do you know of a client (besides Mutt or any command line one) that can save messages in a maildir "way"?
<joeamined> xubuntu xubunta
<attunix> How do I get GTK installed? I keep getting an "error: gtk/gtk.h: no such file or directory".
<wbadger> you have gtk installed
<The-Kernel> sudo apt-get install gtk2.0 I believe
<wbadger> you need gtk-dev
<attunix> thanks
<The-Kernel> gtk2.0-dev
<attunix> The-Kernel: that package doesn't exist
<wbadger> attunix, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<attunix> thanks
<attunix> wbadger: yep. that works :)
<wbadger> :)
<attunix> I think... it's installing :P
<attunix> I hope it works :)
<attunix> lol
<attunix> nope... doesn't work.
<attunix> this is the code:
<attunix>                  ¡        #include gtk/gtk.h
<attunix>                            
<attunix>                  int main( int
<attunix>               argc,
<attunix>         char *argv[] )
<attunix> {
<attunix>   GtkWidget *window;
<attunix>   gtk_init (&argc, &argv);
<attunix>   window = gtk_window_new (GTK_WINDOW_TOPLEVEL);
<attunix>   gtk_widget_show (window);
<attunix>   gtk_main ();
<attunix>   return 0;
<attunix> }
<The-Kernel> !pastebin
<wbadger> what doesn't work
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wbadger> what error do you get
<attunix> sorry :(
<wbadger> do you still get no such file found?
<attunix> that gtk/gtk.h doesn't exist
<wbadger> do "ls /usr/include/gtk"
<attunix> ok
<wbadger> oh
<attunix> ls: /usr/include/gtk: No such file or directory
<wbadger> that's right
<attunix> what?
<wbadger> the package installs it in gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h
<attunix> ok
<wbadger> how are you compiling?
<attunix> gcc base.c -o base
<wbadger> ok then add an argument
<wbadger> I think it goes like this
<wbadger> gcc base.c -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/ -o base
<wbadger> that is a capital I after the "-"
<attunix> ok
<wbadger> does it work?
<attunix> hold on
<attunix> base.c:1:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<wbadger> so I did something wrong
<wbadger> gcc base.c -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk -o base
<wbadger> try it ?
<attunix> hold on.
<attunix> same error
<wbadger> maybe should try like this:
<wbadger> gcc base.c -Igtk-2.0/gtk/ -o base
<attunix> ok
<attunix> same
<attunix> same error
<wbadger> gcc -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk base.c -o base
<wbadger> it must work unless the package was not installed correctly
<wbadger> btw does your include line have <>?
<wbadger> oh wait we should remove the gtk
<wbadger> attunix, gcc base.c -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -o base
<attunix> well, it did something...
<attunix> it's trying to compile all the library files :P
<wbadger> very weird
<wbadger> are you sure? :O
<attunix> tat's what it looks like
<attunix> my code doesn't hvae 67 lines :P
<wbadger> I have no idea what's wrong
<wbadger> I still wonder why your #include lines lakcs <> though
<attunix> it's #include <gtk/gtk.h>
<jason11> Hey, I just installed Xubuntu 7.10 and when I try to log in I get this message 'Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a  helper program instead. Refusing to initialize GTK+." And then it kicks me back to the login page. Ideas?
<jason11> Hey, I just installed Xubuntu 7.10 and when I try to log in I get this message 'Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a  helper program instead. Refusing to initialize GTK+." And then it kicks me back to the login page. Ideas?
<keb> did you try to login as root?
<jason11> i have not
<keb> was it a fresh install or an upgrade?
<jason11> fresh install with a previous /home partition
<keb> hmm
<keb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568189
<jason11> seems to be the same issue
<jason11> do you know a way that I can log my processes? It tells me the process number, but the process is killed so I cannot just do a ps and look.
<keb> could be that your /home directory is owned by a different uid from your current login
<jason11> possible, but unlikly
<keb> is your /home partition even mounted?
<keb> the old one
<jason11> yea
<keb> when my /home partition wasnt mounted, i would login with a default session
<jason11> okay, let me go try some things
<LM22> does anyone here know Is it possible to password protect a "nautilus-actions" action?
<keb> nautilus is part of the default ubuntu GNOME desktop.  xubuntu which uses Thunar.  so you might get more answers in #ubuntu
<keb> -which
<LM22> yeah no one ever answers in there
<LM22> :C
<keb> aw
<keb> http://www.grumz.net/?q=taxonomy/term/2/9
<keb> you could try some of the tutorials and support resources there
<Macskeeball> I tried enabling desktop compositing in Xubuntu 7.10 just to see if it would work and it didn't. I see my mouse cursor and the desktop. I could just reboot since I'm just using the live CD, but isn't there a key combo I could use to exit X, etc. to fix this?
<Scabdates> i just installed xubuntu, and my only problem is my soundcard
<Scabdates> i have a cmi8738
<Macskeeball> Never mind. I just decided to reboot.
<keb> Scabdates that is a common sound chipset, isnt it supported?
<LM22> thanks keb
<LM22> im looking
<LM22> I gotta figure out how to make one password protected
<keb> here are some details about tweaking cmi chipset support http://alsa.opensrc.org/Cmipci
<tombar_> anyone else having problem with adding network suport to thunar with fuse?
<tombar_> on gutsy?
<tombar_> im following the tutorial that use to work on festy and its not working :S
<tombar_> well thank you all, i guess its just really late for all of you guys
<keb> irc is 24/7
<tombar_> keb can u help me?
<keb> not everyone has experience or expertise with every issue however ;)
<tombar_> by the way, hi keb!
<keb> hi
<scriptdevil> i am not getting the gdm on.. it just ends up in a grey screen with the mouse pointer... so i have to press ctrl alt f1 and log in in the CLi and type startx .. does anyone know why?
<keb> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for details why
<scriptdevil> hmmm... keb what do i look for in that?
<keb> errors
<scriptdevil> well.. doesnt seem to have errors
<keb> ok then there is ~/.xsession-errors
<keb> but there might not be anything in there if you never got to login
<scriptdevil> yeah// i never got to.. never mind.. i dont dislike the CLI
<scriptdevil> thanks anyway
<scriptdevil> well.. keb .. i sorted that out
<scriptdevil> there was this strange thing called wacom in my xorg.conf.. so i did an nvidia-xconfig and restarted.. it works fine now..
<hyper__ch> upgrading now but I guess it'll fail :)
<scriptdevil> why?
<hyper__ch> encrypted drives ;)
<scriptdevil> :-| .. you working at nasa or something?
<hyper__ch> why?
<scriptdevil> why do you need encrypted drives?
<scriptdevil> who is going to steal your info?
<hyper__ch> no clue, that's why I encrypt it
<scriptdevil> anyway.. for me  dnt need privacy of data.. i care about safety :D .. my data is open source ;)
<hyper__ch> privacy is a right you should not under estimate
<hyper__ch> upgrading takes long... i probably should directly do a fresh install
<scriptdevil> hyper__ch: do you have a separate /home?
<hyper__ch> scriptdevil: sure I have
<scriptdevil> :D then carry on
<hyper__ch> i wanna check how it goes with the upgrade
<scriptdevil> bye people .. brb after my lunch
<hyper__ch> how it handles my luks/dm-crypt devices
<zoredache> how are you mounting your luks devices?
<zoredache> I have a luks home dir and it is fine... libpam_mount seems to be broke though
<emc22> hi
<zoredache> hello?
<nanonyme> hmm
<nanonyme> should i count it a bad thing that gutsy fails to setup dma for hda in my ibook?
<nanonyme> also booting took forever
<nanonyme> including which NetworkManager is taking 100% cpu. i've had to kill it with signal 9 two times now
<hyper__ch> !screencast
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<nanonyme> and btw, return from suspend still didn't work in gutsy final :/
<nanonyme> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/99675 apparently the same bug as this
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99675 in gnome-power-manager "System incredibly slow after suspend, refuses to restart" [Undecided,New]
<hyper__ch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584631
<DaBeowulf> Hello, where is that hardlink/symlink mess with Feisty -> Gutsy updates documented a little, just got the recommended update to tzdata and didn't click the link in the update description..
<DaBeowulf> ah nm found it myself: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/116193 lucky me I had the timezone set to Berlin anyway..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116193 in tzdata "error upgrading tzdata_2007e to tzdata_2007f" [Critical,Fix committed]
<FTIII> hello
<monkey_> i just installed ubuntu, and did an apt-get xubuntu, but the fonts are so huge, i can't select xbuntu desktop.
<monkey_> also, xubuntu splash screen not avaiable
<monkey_> my login screen's font is huge
<monkey_> how to fix?
<mig5> my upgrade from xubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 crashed. how do i get it to upgrade properly?
<jjjj> ...
<reaVer> ....
<jjjj> hi
<mig5> how do i fix it?
<reaVer> hi
<TheSheep> mig5: what's the error?
<jjjj> do you like 7.10 then dapper
<mig5> my upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 messed up
<jjjj> in my case using live 7.10 cd
<jjjj> can't install 1 program on live mode
<jjjj> and design issue ...
<jjjj> when i use console mode(tty)
<jjjj> chararcters size is bigger than dapper
<TheSheep> mig5: I can't help you if you don't tell me some details. What is broken? What error you get and when?
<mig5> TheSheep, 2nd one said update manager got to close
<keitherz> hello
<mig5> TheSheep, and then it closed and update stopped halfway through
<keitherz> how can i display my windows xp in the boot list
<keitherz> how can i add entry on GRUB
<TheSheep> keitherz: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst, there is an example there
<jjjj> edit menu.1st
<keitherz> oh ok
<keitherz> so when i installed linux it didn't automatically search for my xp
<TheSheep> mig5: try switching to text mode with alt+ctrl+f1, logging in and typing 'sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade'
<TheSheep> keitherz: this is strange
<mig5> TheSheep, ok
<keitherz> it didn't detect my XP
<keitherz> ok help
<keitherz> wheres the sample
<keitherz> ok another thing
<keitherz> hello?
<TheSheep> we are here
<keitherz> ok wheres the 1024x768 resolution
<keitherz> its not listed
<TheSheep> keitherz: you only have lower ones listed?
<keitherz> yah
<keitherz> 800x600 and below
<TheSheep> keitherz: seems like it detected your monitor wrong, try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and configuring it manually (just use defaults everywhere except for the monitor settings)
<attunix> What libraries do I need installed to program in GTK?+
<TheSheep> attunix: what language do you program?
<attunix> C
<TheSheep> libgtk2.0-dev probably
<MichaelTheNewbie> hi - my xubuntu system is running well now, thanks to help from people in this channel. :)  My next issue is wireless.  It only shows options for WEP.. is WPA not available?
<attunix> TheSheep: I already have that.
<TheSheep> attunix: and if you use glade, then also libglade2-dev
<TheSheep> MichaelTheNewbie: I'm not sure, but you might want to check the documentation
<TheSheep> !wifi | MichaelTheNewbie
<ubotu> MichaelTheNewbie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MichaelTheNewbie> TheSheep: Thanks I will read up.
<keitherz> how can i continue here
<TheSheep> keitherz: what do you mean?
<keitherz> i cant select OK
<TheSheep> keitherz: press 'tab' to switch between controls
<attunix> I keep getting an error that <gtk/gtk.h> header file doesn't exist.
<keitherz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<keitherz> oh thanks
<TheSheep> attunix: hmm.. that would be libgtk1.2-dev
<TheSheep> attunix: I think
<keitherz>  Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<keitherz> what should i answer
<TheSheep> keitherz: "no"
<TheSheep> keitherz: just use teh defaults
<TheSheep> keitherz: that is, hit 'enter' :)
<mig5> TheSheep, i did that, it installed these 3 packages, 2 were a kernel and other was nvidia drivers. restarted into this new kernel and internet doesnt work, so went back on old one
<keitherz> whats the mous port
<TheSheep> keitherz: hit enter
<TheSheep> keitherz: you want /dev/mice
<keitherz> dev/input/mice
<keitherz>                     │           /dev/ttyS0                │
<TheSheep> mig5: what network card do you use?
<keitherz>                     │           /dev/tts0                 │
<keitherz>                     │           /dev/gpmdata              │
<keitherz>                     │                                     │
<keitherz>                     │                                     │
<keitherz>                     │               <Ok>                  │
<keitherz>                     │
<mig5> TheSheep, asus usb wireless
<keitherz> even if my mouse is in USB
<TheSheep> !patebin | keitherz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !pastebin | keitherz
<ubotu> keitherz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheSheep> keitherz: yes, /dev/mice is a kind of sink for all the mice
<keitherz> ok tnx im searching for the ubuntu pastebin
<TheSheep> keitherz: no, just remember to use it next time you want to paste more than, say, 3 lines
<keitherz> the 1024x768 is still not listed
<TheSheep> mig5: try intalleing the 'restricted modules' for that new kernel
<keitherz> cant i configure it manually
<TheSheep> keitherz: what graphics card do you use? (the first option in taht config)
<keitherz> nvidia
<mig5> TheSheep, but asus didnt use restricted modules, that is the nvidia
<TheSheep> mig5: ah, then I don't know
<mig5> TheSheep, if i keep using this kernel, the feisty one, will it mess stuff up?
<TheSheep> mig5: I guess you might try searching the forums and the bugs database
<TheSheep> mig5: no, it shouldn't
<mig5> TheSheep, ok, ill stick with this then for now
<TheSheep> mig5: unless there is some horrible bug that would destroy your system anyways ;)
<attunix> TheSheep: either way it doesn't work
<RandyboY> Ive innstalled the new xubuntu from the live cd... And im having problems in the startup. Its not going further than the "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd"
<TheSheep> attunix: maybe try just searching synaptics for gtk.h ?
<attunix> TheSheep: ok. I'll try that
<attunix> $ dpkg -S gtk.h
<attunix> libgtk2.0-dev: /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h
<attunix> libgtk1.2-dev: /usr/include/gtk-1.2/gtk/gtk.h
<attunix> I already have those installed :(
<RandyboY> Is there any way to go around that service without doing it when xubuntu is started up?
<TheSheep> RandyboY: you can disable it in system->services
<TheSheep> RandyboY: try to start in the 'rescue mode'
<mikubuntu> when i upgraded to xub 7.10 miro was deleted; i've installed it from synaptic again, and selectd it from the installer, but it still doesn't appear on any of my menus ... anybody know where it might be hiding?
<keitherz> miro?
<keitherz> whats that
<vinze> The new name of Democracy TV, right?
<mikubuntu> when i upgraded to xub 7.10 miro was deleted; i've installed it from synaptic again, and selectd it from the installer, but it still doesn't appear on any of my menus ... anybody know where it might be hiding?
<vinze> mikubuntu, can you type "miro" in a terminal?
<mikubuntu> vinze, ya hold on
<mikubuntu> vinze, hmmmm, got a pop up that says i need to download a newer version of miro
<vinze> Odd...
<vinze> mikubuntu, does the file /usr/share/applications/miro.desktop exist?
<vinze> i.e. can you do "mousepad /usr/share/applications/miro.desktop" in a terminal?
<mikubuntu> lemme try
<mosipov> hi folks
<mosipov> someone here who could help me w/ dual mon setup?
<d1n0> mosipov: what videocard?
<mosipov> radeon 9100
<mosipov> with xubuntu 7.10
<d1n0> it should be easy in 7.10
<mosipov> I know
<mosipov> the issue is, the new displayconfig-gtk shows only 1 screen
<mosipov> xfce shows 2 screens for desktop setup
<mosipov> the xorg conf shows only screen 0 with my tft
<d1n0> it shows 2 screens here, but i only got 1 screen and 1 tv
<mosipov> and xrandr shows screen 0 with VGA0 and DVI0
<mosipov> now I don't know how to get it work with 2 montiors
<mosipov> side by side just like in windows
<mosipov> d1n0: no hints?
<mosipov> I think, I have to edit the xorg.conf?
<d1n0> you can use aticonfig to configure i think
<mosipov> I tried to install
<mosipov> apt-get doesnt know it
<mosipov> holf on
<mosipov> hold on
<mosipov> found it
<mosipov> installitng fglrx
<mikubuntu> vinze, sorry so long: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41532/
<mikubuntu> ooops, guess vinze has left the building
<mikubuntu> anybody willing to look at my pastebin and tell me why i can't find miro on my menus? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41532/
<mosipov> d1n0: I tried aticonfig
<mosipov> it terminated with a core dump
<mosipov> sorr,y, got kicked
<mosipov> so anyone ideas
<blendtux> how do i completely remove xubuntu from my system or any other ubuntu version
<TheSheep> blendtux: delete the partitions and restore mbr
<blendtux> ano lol, that was not what i meant, i have two systems one is my desktop and the other my laptop both running kubuntu, but i installed on both xubuntu-desktop but i want to remove on my desktop xubuntu-desktop and stick only with kubuntu-desktop
<blendtux> but when i do apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop it will not remove all the packages it installed for xubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> blendtux: do an 'autoremove' after that
<blendtux> it only wants to autoremove 1 package
<TheSheep> blendtux: it will remove any packages that are no logner needed
<TheSheep> blendtux: what do you want to remove, by the way?
<blendtux> it downloaded something like 260 mb of packages, and the installation of xubuntu costs something like 800 mb, and now when i want to remove it it says this:
<blendtux> root@blendtux-laptop:/var/cache/apt/archives# apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<blendtux> Reading package lists... Done
<blendtux> Building dependency tree
<blendtux> Reading state information... Done
<blendtux> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<TheSheep> !pastebin | blendtux
<ubotu> blendtux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blendtux>   portmap
<blendtux> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<blendtux> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<blendtux>   xubuntu-desktop
<blendtux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<blendtux> Need to get 0B of archives.
<blendtux> After unpacking 41.0kB disk space will be freed.
<blendtux> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<blendtux> oh sorry TheSheep
<blendtux> i will use that link in the future
<blendtux> but anyway, it now only  wants to remove 41 kb/s
<blendtux> alll the other apps it installed wont be removed
<TheSheep> maybe you should just remove the pps you don't need?
<TheSheep> apps
<blendtux> are you telling me,. that i have to remove everything the xubuntu-desktop metapkackge installed by hand ?
<TheSheep> blendtux: just removing xubuntu-desktop should work, the rest would b autoremoved, unless you installed it manually
<TheSheep> blendtux: if not, file a bug
<blendtux> no i did not, install somethbing by hand
<blendtux> look at it what i pasted
<soulfreshner> is there some way to tweak my laptop so it doesn't swap as much
<TheSheep> blendtux: then there is something wrong with apt not recording which packages were installed manually
<soulfreshner> it seems to constantly be reading from the disk
<TheSheep> soulfreshner: you could put more memory into it
<TheSheep> soulfreshner: or just look at which applications take the most memory
<TheSheep> soulfreshner: and find lighter alternatives
<TheSheep> soulfreshner: you can also disable some services taht start by default but you don't use them
<soulfreshner> TheSheep, it's an old laptop with 256MB ram / p3 1000 - so not quite over the hill and running xubuntu's default stuff
<blendtux> no i dont think so TheSheep, i think there is nothing wrong with app, i think the problem is with the meta package, its a oneway trip
<soulfreshner> how do I turn the swap off?
<blendtux>   you can install but you cant remove all the packages the metapackage installed
<blendtux> in an  automated fashion
<TheSheep> soulfreshner: sudo swapoff -a
<soulfreshner> blendtux, you should be able to use apt-get autoremove...
<TheSheep> blendtux: either way, file a bug please
<blendtux> how does autoremove know's that i dont want or need abiword, wich is insatlled by the metapackage xubuntu-desktop or that i dont need all the gnome libs it installed
<TheSheep> blendtux: because it should work
<TheSheep> blendtux: it remembers what was instaleld manually and what was pulled in as a dependency
<soulfreshner> ta - TheSheep - I'm going to run like this for a while and see if it helps at all... chances are it may even be slower, since the swap is cached...
<blendtux> oke, and does it matter that i installed it with the command aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> soulfreshner: no, in the worst case it will just start killing aps randomly when you run out of memory
<h3sp4wn> blendtux: either use apt-get or aptitude
<TheSheep> blendtux: yes
<h3sp4wn> blendtux: I would recommend aptitude as it works better
<TheSheep> blendtux: aptitude doesn't have this function
<soulfreshner> blendtux, yeah - it will only keep the dependancies of the stuff you manually installed
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: aptitude always had that function
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: apt-get copied it from there
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: but the database is separate from apt's
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: so apt-get autoremove will not work if soemhting was installed with aptitude
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: yeah but you wouldn't use apt-get autoremove if you were using aptitude
<blendtux> but how can i remove all those other packages
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: unless you are especially fond of complaining that something is a one way trip
<h3sp4wn> blendtux: simple way to start off is with an aptitude regexp and markauto all libraries
<TheSheep> blendtux: I'm sorry, I need to calm down :(
<h3sp4wn> blendtux: i.e something like - aptitude markauto \~slibs
<attunix> ! #ubuntu-general
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-general - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blendtux> ehm. btw i know exactly what was installed cause i had an empty /var/cache/apt/archive directroy so every deb file in there where for the xubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> blendtux: You could use dselect then easy as any to use for this
<blendtux> never used dselect
<h3sp4wn> blendtux: or work out how to get it into dpkg --set-selections from the list
<h3sp4wn> but dselect would be just straight away with the remove option
<blendtux> yeah, oke thanks everybody i work it out
<blendtux> let me first make me a back up
<blendtux> since i could be breaking my system if i made a mistake
<h3sp4wn> blendtux: if you look at /var/log/aptitude
<h3sp4wn> blendtux: Then if it was all done at once you can take the list from there
<blendtux> oke, thanks :)
<h3sp4wn> There is a way using - echo packagename remove | dpkg --set-selections - and dselect-upgrade
<brick__> why is xubuntu only shows that i have 2.96gb ram installed, when i have 4gb installed.?
<vonck7> brick_ : probably related to this http://kerneltrap.org/node/2450
<h3sp4wn> brick__: use the server kernel or you can build yourself one with pae or a 64 bit kernel (use it with the existing userland)
<h3sp4wn> 64 bit kernel is a little bit of messing around sometimes but works fine
<brick__> h3sp4wn, now your talking over my head:P hehe
<brick__> is it possible to enable highmem in my present kernel without have to mess around?
<h3sp4wn> no its a compile time option
<brick__> yeah.. got that now.. but if i recompile my kernel now, would i have to recompile my nvidia driver etc as well ?
<brick__> or will it "just work":?
<h3sp4wn> Kind of annoying ubuntu doesn't have a -amd64 kernel in the repos
<h3sp4wn> (for i386)
<brick__> they dont?
<brick__> ahh
<brick__> ok.
<brick__> well i was thinking about installing amd64 arch. but all the problems with flashplugins etc.. and java. so i just dropped it..
<h3sp4wn> That is why until very recently I used a 64 bit kernel
<h3sp4wn> with debian sid 32 bit
<h3sp4wn> little bit off messing around (i.e you need the nvidia-kernel-source from the 64 bit distro)
<h3sp4wn> but ubuntu doesn't seem to provide even the linux64 wrapper script
<h3sp4wn> (although it does provide the amd64 libc)
<h3sp4wn> You could try using make-pkg --arch=amd64 --crosscompile=- (using binutils-multiarch and gcc-multilib)
<h3sp4wn> Never tried that without already being running a 64 bit kernel though (and my gutsy system is a pentium m)
<brick__> h3sp4wn, ok. well its sunday evening and am a bit hangover,, so wont start on that today,, but ill drop by later and ask you for some help:P
<brick__> now im off to have another beer:P
<brick__> but one thing first,, i got this logitech cordless elite bluetooth keyboard, but lost the adapter that comes with it. but i have another bluetooth v2 usb dongle. can i make them work together somehow and what must i install to make that bluetooth adapter work with the keyboard?
<redshadowhero> Hello.
<hums> Hi all, just install xubuntu. A bit help please. How do I set speaker and mic? I dont find any menu entries (yet)
<TheSheep> hums: they should work
<hums> yep, just want to adjust them
<hums> I dont find icon or menu
<brick__> menu - settings - mixer settings
<TheSheep> hums: if there is no icon on your panel, then right click somewhere on the panel, select 'add new item' and find 'volume control' on the list
<brick__> there you should be able to fix it
<hums> TheSheep: thanks a lot, got it :)
<hums> brick: i found that menu but it doesnot allow me to adjust anything
<hums> problem solved tho
<hums> thanks again, bye
<stinkyfoot> is there anyway to upgrade from xubuntu to ubuntu 7.10 directly?
<hollunder> hi, can someone tell me how I can edit the menu?
<TheSheep> settings->menu editor
<hollunder> well, the problem there is the line --- include ---     system   ...
<TheSheep> hollunder: yes, that one gathers all your installed applications automatically
<hollunder> which probably means that they are managed by the system and I can't access any of those entries
<TheSheep> hollunder: but you can remove it
<hollunder> and then nothing gets managed?
<TheSheep> then you have full control over teh menu contents
<TheSheep> either automatic or manual, how would you do it otherwise?
<hollunder> mixed ;)
<TheSheep> hollunder: well, you can add your own entries
<TheSheep> hollunder: and if they have the same name as the existing one, they will 'cover it
<hollunder> but not to the automatically managed menus
<hollunder> ah
<hollunder> that could work
<TheSheep> you just have to put your entries *before* the include
<hollunder> at least if I understand that correctly... they get merged if the name is the same?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> name and position in the submenus
<hollunder> will try that, thanks
<TheSheep> hollunder: alternatively, you can copy the relevant files form /usr/share/applications/ to ~/local/share/applications and edit them
<hollunder> thanks, it worked
<manopulus> hi. installed xubuntu 7.10 and totem does not play mp3 and almost all videos. what i have to install to play?
<hollunder> in case I delete the system entry and install a new program it would not get added automatically, correct?
<TheSheep> hollunder: yes
<TheSheep> !mp3 | manopulus
<ubotu> manopulus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> hollunder: the menu is assembled from teh files in /usr/share/applications/
<hollunder> thanks
<hollunder> wonder why it didn't include konqueror automatically
<TheSheep> hollunder: konquereor has "onlyshowin: kde" entry
<hollunder> where is that entry supposed to be?
<TheSheep> /usr/share/applications/
<hollunder> I don't see that line in the konqueror desktop files
<hollunder> but it is located at /usr/share/applications/kde
<hollunder> maybe that's why it doesn't show up?
<TheSheep> maybe
<hyper_ch> <-- is now also using Gutsy
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: using not utilizing? I thought you're a lawyer?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I am ;)
<hollunder> copying to /usr/share/applications/ didn't help :/
<hollunder> any idea how I can disable the system beep in xfce?
<nikolam> in what occasion it is beeping?
<hollunder> for example when I keep pressing backspace in xchat and the cursor can't go further back
<nikolam> hmm I use xchat-gnome
<nikolam> And for some reason it is not beeping hmm
<hollunder> I use the normal one
<hollunder> I'll try to find another case
<vonck7> do you have a sound card installed? if not-> perhaps that's why it's beeping.
<hollunder> I have a soundcard installed, but it can't be accessed by anything right now because jack is running
<nikolam> jack?
<hollunder> but thats not the problem
<hollunder> it's the same without jack
<nikolam> I that beep sound on login could be changed with something more pleasent. and sound of silnce also
<nikolam> What is jack?
<hollunder> jack audio connection kit
<hollunder> the beep I mean is the system bell, and it's annoying..
<vonck7> yea, really annoying ; i know the problem from windows, never had it in lunix though.
<vonck7> *linux
<hollunder> ok, I put rmmod pcspkr into rclocal
<KlrSpz> so no probs upgrading 7.04 to 7.10?
<nikolam> mmm.. open office does not work on 64-bit using fglrx Ati driver..
<nikolam> .. no problems beside that :P
<h3sp4wn> KlrSpz: Lots of people have had problems
<h3sp4wn> KlrSpz: If you perform the upgrade with aptitude dist-upgrade though should be fine
<abcde_> I have a computer setup as a NAS now with FreeNAS.  I was looking to put Xubuntu on it, since it's lightweight, and I can do torrents on it.  I have two questions, can Xubuntu read/write UFS filesystems? and can I set it up to share via samba without passwords?
<hyper_ch> abcde_: you're going to use rtorrent?  UFS - hmmm, no idea.... samba can be setup without passwords
<abcde_> hyper_ch, I was thinking azureus, not sure if rtorrent would have what I need
<hyper_ch> abcde_: if you want lightweight, you don't want azureus
<hyper_ch> abcde_: rtorrent is ncurses based and runs in a shell... so if you run it within a "screen" session you can control it from everywhere you have ssh access to the box
<h3sp4wn> abcde_: which type of ufs ?(1/2? {free,net,open}bsd or solaris) etc
<abcde_> I didn't mean lightweight torrent, I meant desktop, I need RSS downloading and parsing into folders, and IP Range blocker
<hyper_ch> abcde_: ah... hmmm... well, there's a rss fetcher but I haven't tried it
<abcde_> h3sp4wn, I have FreeNAS on it now, so I'd assume FreeBSD
<h3sp4wn> abcde_: do you just need to read it or to write to it also ?
<abcde_> h3sp4wn, I need R/RW, since I still have free space on it
<h3sp4wn> abcde_: I think there is experimental support from 2.6.22+ (might be 2.6.23) but its very likely to be buggy
<h3sp4wn> abcde_: Only thing that will definately read it is freebsd sounds like
<KlrSpz> i run xubuntu and deluge-torrent
<h3sp4wn> abcde_: Or you could use vmware and a copy of bsd on another box to get the data
<abcde_> KlrSpz, I have Deluge on this machine, I don't like it, it doesn't sort
<h3sp4wn> abcde_: and then just install xbuntu from scratch
<KlrSpz> abcde_: sort in what way? sorts fine for me
<abcde_> h3sp4wn, I have access to it now, it is fine, but I don't have enough space to back it up
<abcde_> KlrSpz, I want each RSS feed sorted to a different folder
<h3sp4wn> abcde_: but if you want to read it from xubuntu its not fine
<h3sp4wn> abcde_: no sorry write to it from xubuntu
<KlrSpz> abcde_: yeah does that fine for me
<KlrSpz> guess you need a better plugin
<abcde_> KlrSpz, I don't want deluge, I don't like it.  I will stick to azureus.
<abcde_> h3sp4wn, from the sounds of it, I might be better with FreeBSD then, so I can read/write it.
<h3sp4wn> abcde_: or pc-bsd or one of the desktop oriented ones if you want it to be simple (but freebsd is not hard to run - just read the handbook)
<vonck7> abcde_: what's wrong with deluge?
<hyper_ch> abcde_: how about transmission?
<abcde_> h3sp4wn, I have PC-BSD on another machine, I'll try that, thanks.
 * vonck7 wrote the deluge WebUi , so stop complaining and use deluge
<abcde_> vonck7, nothing is wrong with it for other people, doesn't do some of the things I want, read my above messages to see why.
<KlrSpz> abcde_: that's because you're ignorant.. everything you've requested deluge does effortlessly
<abcde_> vonck7, I want auto-sorting of RSS feeds, and I don't like the way the RSS works.
<KlrSpz> abcde_: RSS is not part of deluge, it's a plugin.. there are many rss plugins to try from
<abcde_> KlrSpz, I have deluge here now, I don't like the way things work.  Isn't this why there are so many linux distros?  Based on taste, I don't feel like I should have to defend my tastes.
<abcde_> I don't mean it offensively or anything, I am just saying I don't like it.
<abcde_> I don't like being called ignorant for not liking something.
<KlrSpz> you're not even paying attention.... EVERYTHING you've asked for, deluge does precisely to the level of taste you were requesting.... you gave up before you even messed with anything properly
<KlrSpz> but if you want to waste your system's resources with java, go right ahead
<KlrSpz> i'm not campaigning for deluge intentionally, i'm just more pointing out your non-willingness to actually explore a project peropely
<hyper_ch> vonck7: write a nice WebUI for rtorrent ;)
<abcde_> KlrSpz, No, it doesn't.  I don't like the look.  I don't want to play with something to get it working unless I have to.  I know azureus, I like azureus, I shouldn't have to change to something just because you say I should.
<KlrSpz> and that's what ignorance begets
 * hyper_ch likes cli appz ;)
<vonck7> hyper_ch , write a xmlrpc plugin with the same interface as deluge.
<abcde_> KlrSpz, I'm of the "If it ain't broke" philosophy, azureus doesn't take enough of my resources for me to notice.  I don't feel the need to change.  That isn't ignorance, that is using what you know.
<hyper_ch> vonck7: ;)
<vonck7> hyper_ch ;)
<hyper_ch> vonck7: webui is not really needed ;)
<KlrSpz> you're the only person i've ever heard of saying it doesn't use resources... anyway, that's fine... you can use azureus.. and it's not broken, it just comes with really simple plugins for people with simple minds... apparently still too difficult for some
<KlrSpz> there are more advanced plugins to allow scalability
 * hyper_ch used azureus as first torrent client on windoze and it just made my system crawling
<abcde_> vonck7, I don't mean this anything offensive to you, I appreciate anyone who does work on open source/free software.  Open source is about choice.
<vinze> ...among others :P
<KlrSpz> that's my point
<KlrSpz> you're choosing not to choose
<KlrSpz> only because you are unaware of features
<vonck7> abcde_ : my 1st comment was tounge in cheek, not offended
 * vonck7 liked utorrent, but that was a long while ago
<abcde_> KlrSpz, I will let you think you have the high ground, and let you get away with your "simple minds" crack.  I am choosing, I tried deluge, that is why it is running now.  You are unwilling to read what I said, so I won't repeat it.
<KlrSpz> vonck7: utorrent is great
<KlrSpz> iut actually runs great under wine as well
<vinze> ...but closed source :(
<KlrSpz> but didn't have a plugin feature, and is not oos
<KlrSpz> oss
<hyper_ch> !screencast
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
 * vinze likes recordmydesktop
<attunix> What libraries are needed to develop in QT?
<russell__> how do you change the default runlevel with upstart (xubuntu 7.10)?
<MatBoy> the upgrade is not available using the update-manager on Feisty ?
<MatBoy> weird, only with the -c -d options
<juaroj> bisiten estapagina http://juaroj.obolog.com
<rokia> hello?
<rokia> anyone in here?
<wbadger> :X
<vonck7> hi
<redshadowhero> are there any scanner utilities for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> redshadowhero: xsane and sane-utils
<redshadowhero> Okay, I'll check them out; thanks.
<thomas__> does anyone know how to add the "m-dash" in abiword?
#xubuntu 2008-10-13
<monkey1883> hello
<new2linux> Hello
<new2linux> I have a problem when installing Xubuntu. The Installation process freezws at 15% the mouse will not even move.
<DarkTan> is there a special install method for SCSI drives?
 * DarkTan taps in the screen
 * gaurdro gets the windex and cleans the screen.  
<gaurdro> i dunno,  having issues?
<DarkTan> yeah, i have replaced every conciviable componet and burned two more CD, but every time i try to install from CD it gets to 2 percent of getting need files and tells me the CD is no good
<DarkTan> CD works in other computers
<DarkTan> CD works in same CD drive in other computers
<DarkTan> IDE cable works with same CD in same CD drive in other computers
<gaurdro> have you done the cd test option of the cd's boot menu?
<DarkTan> CD drive and CD are fully accessable from windows, and i am even able to copy the entire CD with out and issue
<DarkTan> will not work in the problem computer, will work in a different computer
<DarkTan> even when using the same drive
<DarkTan> is there anyway to install xubuntu while still in windows to a black drive?
<sliverchair> anyone please answer this,                                                           Create a shell script dirtest, that will store the file listing of your root directory to dir.out; then filter and display only on the the directory that starts with either the letter 'e', 'm', 's' and store to dir1.out.
<sliverchair> cd /; ls | grep [e,m,s] > dir1.out; cat dir1.out
<sliverchair> is that right?
<eirehack> sliverchair: that checks out, to me!
<eirehack> oh, theyre gone...
<new2linux> You guys have a Xubuntu Convert I got it finally installed today. Thanks you for the help
<Odd-rationale> new2linux: cool! did it finally continue?
<new2linux> Ya I had to boot Xubuntu Live up not just the installer
<Odd-rationale> new2linux: i was going to suggest just to use the alternative cd... but then you left...
<Odd-rationale> but anyways, gald it works...
<Odd-rationale> glad
<new2linux> I actually had tried the alternative and regular CD's and they were all bad burns so I then tried other ways (trying to fit it on a 256mb flash drive and a floppy) Then I decided to re-try the other "bad burns" andone worked.l
<new2linux> So in the menu there were two options Install Xubuntu and Try Xubuntu the Install Xubuntu failded twice so I tried installing through the try Xubuntu and it worked.
<new2linux> Thanks for the help
<new2linux> See ya
<S_A> Hi! is it possible to have xubuntu in less thn 500MB disc space ?
<TheSheep> I guess it won't be xubuntu anymore
<TheSheep> Since you would have to make extensive changes anyways, you could use as a base a distro that's more suited for tinkering
<S_A> TheSheep: I am talking about core + xfe.
<TheSheep> not sure how much space that uses
<S_A> TheSheep: I do not need gcc or office apps
<TheSheep> gcc is not installed by default in xubuntu anyways
<knome> S_A, you can use the minimal cd and then install what you need.
<knome> S_A, i can't promise you it stays under 500, though
<knome> S_A, depends a lot on what you need to install
<ongolaBoy> hi all, when i try to update my system i got this errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/56965/
<ongolaBoy> (re)submit my issue, when i try to update my system i got this errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/56965/
<coldhak> i'm having some difficulty getting my headset to work(microsoft lifechat lx-3000)
<coldhak> any idea where i should start?
<vidd> coldhak, usb?
<coldhak> yes
<vidd> what does lsusb tell you it is?
<coldhak> could be either of two of them. my keyboard's one of  them
<coldhak> i think
<vidd> ok....so what does lsusb say?
<coldhak> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 045e:00dd Microsoft Corp.
<coldhak> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 045e:070f Microsoft Corp.
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> did you enable mic recording in volume manager?
<vidd> and next question....do you hear sound?
<coldhak> mic feeds back into the headphones if I blow on it, but i don't hear other sound
<vidd> or is the issue that you plug it in, and sound comes from your speakers and not the headset?
<vidd> ok....
<coldhak> that's it
<coldhak> speakers work, headset doesn't
<vidd> then simply change the default sound card
<coldhak> how do i do that?
<vidd> doyou have the volume manager plugin in the panel?
<coldhak> "volume control"?
<coldhak> yes
<vidd> yes
<vidd> right-click it and choose "properties
<vidd> change the device
<vidd> enjoy your stuff
<vidd> =]
<coldhak> <.< didn't fix it.
<vidd> which devices are listed?
<coldhak> speakers and the headset
<vidd> hey....ill be back in like 10 minutes....
<coldhak> and "default"
<coldhak> ok
<vidd> i need to smoke b4 my shift starts
<vidd> you set to headset and licked "close"?
<coldhak> yes.
<coldhak> it changed the settings for the volume manager panel thingy, but no change to drivers
<vidd> coldhak, try this to get the drivers installed :
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552896
<vidd> hello maxamillion
<vidd> havent seen ya in quite som time
<maxamillion> vidd: hi hi
<maxamillion> i hang out here every day from 8am-5pm
<maxamillion> i stay on irssi while at work because my job is to admin RHEL servers and we participate in the community a lot ... so i'm always in #rhel :)
<vidd> thn perhaps i need to pay better attention!
<maxamillion> i'm not very talkative though;)
<vidd> coldhak, that help ya?
<coldhak> alsa's installed. aplay -l shows my headset
<coldhak> no sound through it though
<vidd> sound only thru pc speakers? or no sound at all now?
<coldhak> only through speakers
<coldhak> i already had alsa installed yesterday
<vidd> then your xfce4-mixer is set to the wrong device
<coldhak> i believe it might be a misconfiguration of alsa. i'm reading the docs on it
<vidd> no...if alsa was messed up, you would have no sound at all
<coldhak> hmm.
<vidd> but your system is pumping sound thru your on-board card instead of the usb card (the headset)
<coldhak> right
<coldhak> so i'm going to try to set the default to the usb card
<vidd> you should have 3 choices:
<vidd> default, on-board, and headset in xfce4-mixer
<vidd> set it to headset
<vidd> leave the configuration for default alone
<vidd> (or you may have issues with your deasktop speakers in the future)
<vidd> simply select the headset in the drop-down
<coldhak> what part of "did that already didn't work"...
<vidd> so xfce4-mixer is currently set to something other then "default"?
<coldhak> yeah, it was default, I set it to the headset.
<coldhak> anyways, i'll brb. gotta restart to see if this edit worked
<vidd> good luck
<coldhak> no luck :(
<vidd> then im out of ideas =\
<WKID> Hi all. I work at a small radio station and we're testing Xubuntu and Flumotion to stream our broadcasts online. The volume was a little to loud so I was looking for some software to turn it down. I've installed tkmixer. My problem is when I first opened tkmixer the volume went from to loud to nothing. None of the sliders or options on tkmixer are helping. I also quit Flumotion and restarted, but
<WKID> that didn't work either. Any ideas?
<coldhak> i can't install gnome. http://paste.ubuntu.com/57037/ here's the error msg
<Cahan> how do I disable the wastebasket? or at least stop xubuntu trying to copy things I delete from my mounted samba share over to my drive?  and how do I stop my laptop from beeping whenever I delete something?
<WKID> coldhak: did you have synaptic or Add/Remove open when you tried to install GNOME?
<coldhak> i've been trying for hours to get it working, but i can't find a way. it's like it just doesn't want to install anything gnome-related
<coldhak> synaptic
<coldhak> wait, what?
<coldhak> no.
<coldhak> then it'd say it couldn't get to the file 'cause it's locked.
<coldhak> (not what the error says)
<WKID> coldhak: O, OK. I'm sorry I read the pastebin wrong.
<charlie-tca> Cahan: hold down right shift when you hit delete, then it won't go to trash
<charlie-tca> WKID: Did you try the volume settings in the upper right of the panel?
<Cahan> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You're welcome
<WKID> charlie-tca: Yes. But it had no effect on turning down the volume in Flumotion. That's when I installed tkmixer.
<charlie-tca> Sorry to hear that. I don't know anything about Flumotion
<WKID> charlie-tca: Yeah I'm kind of fumbling my way through it. I tried uninstalling tkmixer and then running the Flumotion wizard again. But when It's back up and running I still have no volume. I know Flumotion is using OSS. Do you know of a good volume manager for OSS? I tried the applet in the upper right, but it seems to only be for ALSA
<charlie-tca> Volume manager works for OSS, but you may have to make sure nothing got muted in the mixer.
<Sltoon> anyone alive?
<charlie-tca> !anyone | Sltoon
<ubottu> Sltoon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coldhak> ...has nobody tried to install gnome?
<Sltoon> okie dokie..
<charlie-tca> coldhak: I have gnome and xfce desktops installed in 8.04.01
<coldhak> did you install xfce into ubuntu or gnome into xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I installed Ubuntu and then installed xubuntu-desktop
<coldhak> doesn't help me then :(
<coldhak> i have xubuntu and want to install gnome
<charlie-tca> Why not install ubuntu-desktop, which installs gnome
<Sltoon> Does anyone know how to get my Xubuntu Desktop working again? After login, all I'm getting is a *blank* desktop with a mouse cursor. I'm unable to do anything there and logging out and back in repeatedly does not work. I've seen bug reports with similar problems but haven't seen a solution that works for me.  Replacing startxfce4 with xfce4-session does not work.. Help!
<coldhak> doesn't work.
<coldhak> Sltoon, start xfce4-panel ?
<charlie-tca> Sltoon: do you get the panels?
<Sltoon> no panels at all
<Sltoon> I'll try xfce4-panel
<Sltoon> but that probably won't work because I'll have to get to terminal right?
<coldhak> could try completely removing xfce4(with configs), and reinstalling
<coldhak> ctrl+alt+f1 to get to terminal
<Sltoon> I can't do anything in that blank desktop
<charlie-tca> coldhak: from the pastebin, you don't have the dependencies for gnome, which ubuntu-desktop installs
<coldhak> charlie-tca, I was under the impression that apt-get was supposed to install dependencies.
<coldhak> also, "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" gets a similar result.
<charlie-tca> ouch!
<coldhak> i think the package managers are broken.
<coldhak> or a repo issue maybe
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu?
<coldhak> the newest one
<Sltoon> removing and reinstalling xfce4 would kill all my previous setting right?
<coldhak> 8.1 i think
<charlie-tca> Intrepid
<charlie-tca> or Hardy
<coldhak> hardy
<charlie-tca> Sltoon: yes
<coldhak> Sltoon, yeah, it would
<Sltoon> ok
<Sltoon> I'm fucked
<charlie-tca> coldhak: did you do a apt-get update?
<Sltoon> I think I'll wait 17 days until 8.10 comes out...
<Sltoon> thanks guys
<charlie-tca> :(
<coldhak> charlie-tca,  yess, i did
<vidd> darn...he left
<charlie-tca> Maybe try dpkg --configure -a
<coldhak> no luck
<vidd> coldhak, can you pastebin your sourses?
<coldhak> the sources.list?
<vidd> yes
<coldhak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57040/
<coldhak> a few people on the 'net have had the same problem, but they all resolve it with "meh, i'll just reload the OS"
<WKID> charlie-tca: FYI, tkmixer had muted my capture settings. I had to open alsamixer and arrow over to Capture and set it as the left and right output. Thanks for the help
<charlie-tca> You're welcome. I'm glad I could help
<vidd> coldhak, your sources are all missing
<coldhak> ok, can i have your sources.list then?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> coldhak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57045/
<coldhak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57047/ still pretty much the same
<coldhak> i wish it'd say why. "Depends:....but it's not going to be installed" WHY?
<coldhak> :/
<vidd> you have a version conflict
<coldhak> ...damn.
<vidd> give me a moment
<coldhak> knew i should've kept using the old stuff. but the potential new shiny :(
<vidd> coldhak, befor you install new stuff....update your old stuff
<vidd> you have gutsy installed....
<coldhak> ....
<vidd> you need to upgrade to hardy first'
<coldhak> you're kidding me.
<vidd> nope
<vidd> your old sourses said "gutsy
<vidd> that is version 7.10
<coldhak> why doesn't the update manager say "there's a new distro..."
<charlie-tca> vidd: /why does he need to upgrade to hardy for gutsy?
<vidd> mine was"hardy"
<coldhak> I know that. i updated through the update manager from 6.10
<vidd> charlie-tca, because he chnged his sourses to match mine
<charlie-tca> OH
<coldhak> usually the update manager says "there's a distro upgrade, would you like to?"
<vidd> coldhak, either find/replace "hardy" with gutsy" or do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distupgrade
<vidd> coldhak, gutsy upgrade manager was disabled on my system as well
<vidd> i had to manually update
<coldhak> E: Invalid operation distupgrade
<vidd> whoops
<vidd> dist-upgrade
<vidd> i missed the hyphen
<coldhak> says there's nothing to upgrade
<coldhak> isn't there a command i could run to check the distro version?
<vidd> im sure there is
<DCPom> if you do alt-ctrl-f1 it shows a terminal which says Ubuntu X.XX.X then you have to do alt-ctrl-f7 to get out
<coldhak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57049/ i'm using hardy
<coldhak> distro version isn't the problem
<vidd> coldhak, now do the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<coldhak> ...i didn't change anything. results are the same.
<vidd> if you get the "depends but not going to install" do a sudo apt-get install [package]
<charlie-tca> You did change your sources list, right?
<coldhak> yeah, to the copy of vidd's
<vidd> coldhak, what does sudo apt-get install gimp-python give you?
<coldhak>   gimp-python: Depends: gimp (= 2.4.5-1ubuntu2) but 2.4.6-1ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed
<vidd> [pastebin results if it fails]
<coldhak> i hates unecessary dependencies :(
<coldhak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57051/
<coldhak> gimp's already installed, v2.4.6
<vidd> yeah
<coldhak> -_- failure.
<vidd> patience.....
<coldhak> uninstalled gimp
<coldhak>  gimp-python: Depends: gimp (= 2.4.5-1ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<vidd> patience...
<vidd> my system is slow
<coldhak> can't reinstall the gimp
<vidd> im going to get you the link for the .deb
<coldhak> of gnome?
<vidd> no...gimp-python
<coldhak> ok
<vidd> what happened to gimp?
<coldhak> i told you, i just ininstalled it
<coldhak> *uninstalled
<vidd> so what is happening when you try to install it back?
<coldhak> now i can't put it back. failed dependencies.
<vidd> which items?
<coldhak> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<coldhak>   gimp: Depends: gimp-data (< 2.4.5-z) but 2.4.6-1ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed
<coldhak>         Depends: libgimp2.0 (< 2.4.5-z) but 2.4.6-1ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed
<coldhak> fail.
<vidd> searching for old .debs is painstaking
<vidd> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/graphics/gimp-data
<coldhak> it's not worth all this trouble. i'd have to redo all this next time i reload. I'll just dl the ubuntu iso and install xubuntu-desktop on it
<coldhak> seriously, i'd have to install dosens of packages :/
<vidd> coldhak, you have your /home on a seperate partition?
<coldhak> no.
<vidd> you might want to back up your /home partition
<coldhak> i keep most of my data outside my /home on /media/sdb1
<vidd> that way all your settings, etc will be saved
<coldhak> i've got a backup copy of my /home
<vidd> good....
<vidd> then do this:
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove --purge x11-common && sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<vidd> this gets you do a basic cli-only system
<coldhak> ....that looks volatile.
<vidd> reboot....
<vidd> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install [flavor]-desktop
<vidd> it removes all the x11 stuff
<vidd> and purges configuration files
<vidd> its a "drop back ten yards and punt" approach
<coldhak> i'm doing other things today, so i'll need to do that tomorrow
<vidd> it will leave you with a fully functional cli-only
<coldhak> :o WoW works in wine.
<vidd> yes it does
<oklinux> any one try archlinux
<vidd> it has for quite some time
<coldhak> takes up tons more CPU than on windows though
<vidd> oklinux, is it deb-based?
<oklinux> I dont think so
<vidd> then why would i want to ?
<oklinux> is suppose to be leaner faster but I dont know
<oklinux> and minimal
<vidd> if it dont have super-cow-powers, its not good enough for me!
<oklinux> what is a super cow power ?
<coldhak> oklinux, google "apt-get cow power"
<vidd> in a deb-based system, type apt-get moo
<vidd> you will see
<vidd> hrm...it used to say "apt has super cow powers
<coldhak> it does.
<coldhak> apt-get moo
<coldhak> then apt-get --help
<coldhak> "this apt now has super cow powers"
<vidd> yeah...but apt-get moo used to say it too
<vidd> now it says "have you mooed today
<Odd-rationale> aptitude -v moo
<coldhak> there's a bug report that the cow doesn't look much like a cow.
<Odd-rationale> aptitude -vv moo
<vidd> Odd-rationale, lol
<Odd-rationale> vidd: -vvv
<zoredache_> -vvvv?
<vidd> Odd-rationale, keep adding!
<vidd> aptitude -vvvvv moo
<vidd> and aptitude -vvvvvv moo
<vidd> rather amusing
<oklinux> any one here try archlinux ?
<zoredache> I bet if you asked in #archlinux you would find far more people who know about archlinux
<vidd> zoredache, lol
 * charlie-tca nods
<oklinux> Im in xubuntu now I trying to see what the hype is ?
<zoredache> about what? xubuntu?
<oklinux> no arch ver xubuntu
<zoredache> I gave up on trying to compare distros a decade ago...  Just pick one and learn it...  Once you have learned it, you can pretty much do anything you can do anywhere else
<oklinux> how can I teak xubuntu ?
<zoredache> any way you like?
<zoredache> perhaps the question should be how can't you tweak ubuntu
<oklinux> is 36 seconds from grub to gnome is average booting time on a dual core 2000 mhz 1 gigs ram 80 gigs sate drive
<zoredache> I don't turn my computers off, so I wouldn't know...
<zoredache> I think optimizing startup time is kinda silly.  You almost always do it at the expense of loosing something that will improve performance/usability once the system is up
<vidd> uptime:12:52:48 up 15 days,  3:29,  2 users,  load average: 1.23, 0.89, 0.79
<vidd> =]
<oklinux> why would you want to leave your computer on for a long time ?
<vidd> why would you want to keep turning it off and on all the time?
<zoredache> so I can access it remotely from anywhere?
<TheSheep>  18:53:03 up 144 days,  3:54, 50 users,  load average: 2.35, 1.82, 1.52
<TheSheep> :)
<oklinux> save electricity ?
<vidd> TheSheep, power outage here
<vidd> uses more power to boot up
<vidd> then to run in sleep mode for 3 days
<zoredache> a computer doesn't really use that much power when it isn't doing anything...  My system idles at about 40w
<TheSheep> 40w is one lamp
<vidd> heh...more like half a lamp here in the us
 * vidd uses 75w bulbs
<zoredache> if you want to save even more you can work on getting sleeping to work...
<vidd> oklinux, i read up on that archlinux ... it is not for the novice user
<TheSheep> vidd: 75w bulbs can take 40w too
<TheSheep> vidd: well, novice user is not tinkering, right?
<vidd> TheSheep, im a moderately experienced user...and im intimidated by the install process
<vidd> he wanted an opinion on archlinux, i gave him an informed one
 * TheSheep likes archlinux, it's very simple and straightforward -- that is, it has no magic and no automation
<TheSheep> you earn about linux with it, not about the distribution
<Markopotamus> Hi peeps. Im on a Linux EeePC though I
<Markopotamus> ive no idea what distro its running
<knome> if you haven't changed it, it's xandros.
<Markopotamus> kde and xandros ring a bell...
<knome> yes.
<knome> it is kde on xandros
<Markopotamus> I've got a bit of a problem here. would it be ok to ask you lot about it, or would you suggest going somewhere more specific to xandros and Eeepcs?
<knome> well, this really isn't a chan for eeepc nor xandros
<knome> but you can try, if it turns out to be an easy one
<Markopotamus> Ah. well I see #eeepc is quite busy so I  might try there.
<knome> ok, sounds better way for you to get info anyway
<Markopotamus> Well, it's that the update software wasnt working so I tried "sudo apt-get upgrade" and found that it did work... except that now the default interface environment thing (with all the purdy buttons on the desktop) doesnt load on startup.
<knome> yeah i think the simple interface is quite strict
<Markopotamus> It should be noted that really, I don't know what Im doing as well as I should :s
<knome> i'm running xubuntu on my eeepc thougs, so i don't know a lot about xandros...
<knome> *though
<Markopotamus> ooh. I do like Xubuntu and run it on my Laptop, but unfortunately this Eeepc isn't mine, so I'd like to leave it looking roughly the same as I found it.
<knome> you *found* it? :P
<Markopotamus> knome: hehe no, it's actually my mums
<knome> agh.
<Markopotamus> But you know what oldies are like about change.
<knome> they love it! ;P
<knome> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/151
<Markopotamus> In my experience they love continuity
<knome> you might be interested in reading that
 * Markopotamus takes a look
<knome> especially the netbook-remix part
<knome> :)
<Markopotamus> hehe ok
<Markopotamus> dont suppose you'd happen to have any tips about restoring this poor beast though, would you?
<Markopotamus> Hey, what does OEM stand for?
<TheSheep>   Original Equipment Manufacturer
<Markopotamus> Cheers, thesheep
<TheSheep> means it's software that should be preinstalled on some hardware, and so can be only boght by hardware manufacturers
<Markopotamus> I do see.
<Markopotamus> Hmm. it'd also be useful to know a few keyboard commands, for instance how to bring up the run command. Doesnt seem to be alt-f2 :s
<knome> Markopotamus, no, i have got no tips for restoring
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+f1
<knome> Markopotamus, apart from the restore disc, but that's complete boom
<Markopotamus> knome: Im told by someone in #eeepc that f9 on startup resets factory settings. TheSheep: groovy, lemme try that...
<TheSheep> Markopotamus: that should switch to text xonsole
<TheSheep> console
<TheSheep> Markopotamus: press alt+ctrl+f7 to go back
<Markopotamus> TheSheep. Hmm. Not working right now.
<jals> hi, i had a usb keyboard which was working fine, then suddenly after a reboot it's stopped
<jals> it's possible it's the keyboard itself, but i tried it on a windows machine and it worked so i'm wondering if there are driver issues
<knome> jals, shouldn't really be with a kb. did you put it in the same usb port?
<jals> i didn't change it between when it stopped working
<jals> i've tried other ports since
<knome> uh.. interesting
<knome> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<knome> nah, not useful
<knome> jals, have you searched ubuntuforums.org ?
<jals> no
<jals> i'll give that a go i guess
<jals> just was checking here in case there's some obvious thing to check
<knome> well, replugging, trying all usb ports, but you had done it already
<jals> yeah
<jals> it's very odd
<knome> yes
<jals> guess i could use the ps2 adapter
<knome> have to go ->
<Markopotamus> Cheers for the help, Knome
<vidd> jals, do you have a usb mouse to test the usb ports?
<vidd> those buggers have a tendency to fry
<vidd> (or is it just me?)
<vidd> you can tell if the usb port is fried with the usb mouse.....
<vidd> the mouse will light up but the pointer wont move
<jals> yeah the usb mouse works fine
<vidd> then to test the keyboard...simply use the same port that the mouse is in, and restart x
<jals> yeah i did this
<vidd> what does lsusb tell ya?
<jals> actually having said that about the keyboard working in a different machine
<jals> it's not
<jals> bit random
<vidd> check the cord for a break
<TheSheep> jals: anyhing in dmesg?
<jals> what happened last time is i plugged it into the windows machine i'm on now, then a few minutes later it suddenly got detected
<TheSheep> jals: does lsusb show it?
<jals> TheSheep: dunno how to run that stuff without a keyboard heh
<TheSheep> jals: there is on-screen keyboard
<jals> hmm
<vidd> TheSheep, how do you turn on the on-sceen keyboard in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> hmm... I think that in xubuntu you have to actually install it first...
<jals> i'm starting to think it's the keyboard :(
<vidd> ic
<jals> didn't even work with ps/2
<vidd> jals, is there a break in the cord?
<jals> it was a cheap ass one
<jals> i don't see one
<vidd> i find it easier to find breaks by running the cord thru my fingers rather then visual inspection
<jals> yeah
<vidd> if you feel it "catch" there is a break
<Markopotamus> joy \O/ It is all working fine now.
<new2linux> Hello I have finaly installed Xubuntu and I am now trying to install NDISWrapper for my WPC54G ver 3 and every time I go into terminal and make everything it gives errors can anyone help me wiht this anything is appreciated :).
<Odd-rationale> new2linux: do you have the .inf and .sys file?
<jals> what's weird about this keyboard issue is that when i plug it in, the LEDs light up briefly
<DCPom> jals is it a normal US keyboard?
<jals> UK, but yeah it's a regular one
<jals> no fancy stuff
<DCPom> has it ever worked?
<new2linux> I haven't even been able to install NDISWrapper
<jals> yeah it was working fine this morning
<jals> then i turned off my computer
<DCPom> jals, what have you installed since then?
<jals> turned it back on this afternoon, it's gone
<jals> nothing as far as i recall
<Odd-rationale> new2linux: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<jals> but as i say, this windows machine is having issue detecting it too
<new2linux> But yes I do have the needed drivers and I have the newest version of NDIS Wrapper I am going to try an oldr version
<new2linux> sudo apt get won't work I have no internet on that machine
<new2linux> I am going to try the older version BRB
<Odd-rationale> new2linux: well, you can down load it from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Odd-rationale> new2linux: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Odd-rationale> download the .deb and its deps... and copy them over to a usb drive...
<new2linux> failed
<new2linux> Oh that might help (I was downloading from their sourcefourge page).
<vidd> new2linux, is this a wifi card?
<new2linux> Ya a WPC54G ver 3
<vidd> pci or usb?
<new2linux> I downloaded ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.50-1ubuntu1_i386.deb is that all I need
<new2linux> pci
<new2linux> linksys
<vidd> new2linux, if you insist on using ndiswrapper....yeah
<vidd> what does lspci tell you the card is?
<new2linux> Why is their a open source implimentation of this driver
<new2linux> I'm happy to use open source versions
<vidd> dunno....what does lspci tell you the card is?
<new2linux> One Sec...
<new2linux> it is a..
<new2linux> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<vidd> the driver is already installed on your system....you just need the firmware
<new2linux> Thinks to himself DUH It gave me an error in boot up with is plugin saying it needs a firmware (Goes banging head against a wall)
<vidd> im looking for were the files are stored on my local machine
<new2linux> Were can I get the fireware the error said to go to linuxwireless.com
<vidd> im going to place them on my site for you to download
<new2linux> OK
<new2linux> (Thinks of Windows Viruses then remebers he is running linux).
<new2linux> What is your website?
<vidd> it will be vidd.us/b43
<new2linux> ok
<new2linux> Thanks BTW
<vidd> np
<vidd> new2linux, i just need to archive it
<DCPom> what's the gui process manager for xub?
<new2linux> ok
<vidd> new2linux, go to http://vidd.us/b43 and download the file
<vidd> then extract it to your /lib/firmware/
<new2linux> ok
<new2linux> one second BRB
<Odd-rationale> vidd: why not just use the b43-fwcutter?
<Odd-rationale> *let him use
<vidd> cuzz its broke....still
<Odd-rationale> oh... :(
<vidd> the site it wants you to download the file from doesnt exist or the file name was changed
<Odd-rationale> vidd: that's no probelm. i know where you can download the firmware...
<vidd> so do i....my site
<vidd> just needed to know where to PUT it
<Odd-rationale> no, i mean the wl_apsta_mimo.o
<vidd> that isnt the file the cutter is looking for
<DCPom> what's xflock4?
<Odd-rationale> then do b43-fwcutter -w "/lib/fireware" wl_apsta_mimo.o
<Odd-rationale> *firmware
<Odd-rationale> then modprobe b43
<Odd-rationale> DCPom: what xfce uses to lock the the screen. it uses xlock or xscreensaver... depending on which is installed..
<DCPom> thanks
<new2linux> It won't let me extract to /lib/firmware I have a feeling it has something to do with root but when I try to logon as root it doesn't allow me
<vidd> you need to extract to desktop...
<Odd-rationale> new2linux: yes. you have to root
<Odd-rationale> to be
<knome> new2linux, sudo command
<new2linux> Ya I tried sudo but it then says "ommiting /lib/firmware when I use cp.
<Odd-rationale> new2linux: sudo cp -r
<new2linux> OK I'll try
<new2linux> One more second sorry...
<vidd> take your time
<vidd> we're here to help =]
<knome> hi vidd
<knome> vidd, just wondering, are you part of the documentation team?
<vidd> no
<vidd> i just help ppl
<knome> ok... a little help with doc wouldn't do any harm though :)
<knome> you seem to be online a lot
<Odd-rationale> or try "sudo tar -xzvf b43-all-fw.tar.gz /lib/firmware"
<vidd> knome, every day i work
<vidd> i wouldnt know how to begin doing documentation
<Odd-rationale> ok. maybe that won't work...
<knome> if you
<knome> gnaa
<knome> vidd, if you're interested, we can help you beginning :)
<knome> i suppose the documentation for intrepid is starting (or started) to be written
<Odd-rationale> or try "sudo tar -xzvf b43-all-fw.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware"
<Odd-rationale> that should do it...
<knome> Odd-rationale, you too :)
<Odd-rationale> knome: are you on the doc team?
<knome> Odd-rationale, not the doc team, but on the xubuntu team yes
<new2linux> Wireless works YAY!! Thank you so much for helping cloob (clueless nooby).
<vidd> we all start that way
<knome> Odd-rationale, we have some nice things coming at the end of this month
<knome> Odd-rationale, at the time of release
<Odd-rationale> well, i do not use either xfce or ubuntu... :P
<knome> Odd-rationale, may i ask why you're hanging here then? :)
<knome> (you're welcome to, just curious)
<kpel> knome: new xubuntu release?
<knome> kpel, yes, 8.10
<knome> kpel, comes out at the last day of this month
<kpel> cool. i hope upgrading is a smoother process now.
<kpel> very good news. is it one of th elong term support releases?
<knome> hope so too. it has been quite smooth for many users this far
<knome> umm...
<Odd-rationale> knome: i used to the *buntus. And i enjoy helping out when i can...
<knome> Odd-rationale, sure :)
<DCPom> LTS only come out every 18 months
<knome> 6.06 is the last LTS...
<DCPom> wasn't 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> there are 31 days in oct, no?
<favro> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<kpel> 8.04 is lts too
<DCPom> that
<knome> hmm ok...
<knome> the xubuntu.org is misleading then
<favro> Odd-rationale: yep
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/promote/intrepid/countdown
<Odd-rationale> i thought is was due on the 30th?
<knome> you can add a countdown banner :)
<knome> Odd-rationale, you might be true.
<knome> Odd-rationale, also depends on the TZ ;)
<DCPom> is there a point in upgrading if this one already has support until june '11?
<Odd-rationale> DCPom: of course. new features!
<DCPom> for example?
<Odd-rationale> more update packages, etc.
<knome> xfce 4.6
<kpel> as long as the old ones don't break, i don't mind the new features
<Odd-rationale> DCPom: features? hos about a ~/Private directory for every use that is encrypted
<kpel> hw requirements?
<Odd-rationale> knome: xfce won;t be until JJ.
<knome> kpel, should be the same
<kpel> cool
<knome> Odd-rationale, k, but it's on the ii repos already :)
<knome> or eh
<knome> on ii ppa
 * Myrtti smacks knome 
<Odd-rationale> knome: yeah, the ppa...
<knome> Myrtti, nice one ;)
<knome> i think i should shut my mouth
<knome> HOWEVER, we *do* need more people on the doc team
<knome> isn't that true, Myrtti
<charlie-tca> knome: what you doing with docs?
<knome> charlie-tca, uh, updating? writing more?
<charlie-tca> docbook or wiki?
<knome> which ever.
<knome> i was trying to recruit new people.
<knome> nothing special ;)
<charlie-tca> O-o-h; okay.
<knome> charlie-tca, is that forbidden? ;))
<charlie-tca> Wishing we could get more, myself
<knome> true
<knome> any help would be great for any of the teams.
<charlie-tca> that seems hard to come by, for docs.
<knome> kind of
<charlie-tca> I'm trying to write that firefox startup page
<knome> but active people at irc could write their knowledge into docs (i know they have some idea of which are the most asked questions), so they could point people there and help with many more things
<charlie-tca> Yea, that would help a lot.
<knome> charlie-tca, we don't have a layout for it yet, do we?
<charlie-tca> I thought follow the ubuntu page and change it as needed
<knome> do we have to? or would we like to?
<charlie-tca> like to, I think
<knome> ok
<charlie-tca> Don't gotta do nothing but launch intrepid, right?
<ferland> I installed 8.04 on an old Dell Inspiron 8100 laptop, but when I insert a CD into the optical drive... the system freezes. What can I try to fix this?
<zoredache> so ubuntu is running, and you put a disk in the tray, close the load-drawer, and the computer freezes?
<ferland> zoredache, yes
<ferland> zoredache, and if I ctrl-alt-f6 to another console, I can't login... the machine is complaining about a read error on sda1
<zoredache> hrm...  Have you tried a different cd?  Perhaps you have a bad disk?
<ferland> well the problem happens even when there is no disc in the optical drive
<zoredache> is sda1 your hard drive?
<Odd-rationale> ferland: so every time you open and close your cd drive, the computer freezes?
<ferland> zoredache, I'll check it out
<ferland> odd, yes that is right
<Odd-rationale> ferland: hmm. i suspect a hal issue... i have to leave soon, so i won't be able to help much longer. but you might want to try "sudo /etc/init.d/hal stop" and see if the problem still occurs...
<ferland> okay
<Odd-rationale> ferland: are you  chatting with that machine right now?
<ferland> no, it's at my side
<Odd-rationale> ok
<ferland> the drive won't eject anymore
<Odd-rationale> ferland: does it still freeze?
<ferland> I can't open it to try
<Odd-rationale> try the command: eject
<ferland> eject: tried to use /dev/scd0 as device name but it is no block device
<ferland> eject: unable to find or open device
<Odd-rationale> ferland: can you pastebin you /etc/fstab file?
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ferland> that'll take 3 minutes
<Odd-rationale> well i gtg now anyways...
<Odd-rationale> hope you get it fixed!
<ferland> awright later
<ferland> shoud I try an older distribution?
#xubuntu 2008-10-14
<Inside> hello
<Inside> any way to hide the titlebars of windows?
<zoredache> I believe you can use something like devilspie to undecorate a window
<Inside> hmm
<Inside> just trying to install eeexubuntu onto my eeepc and the resolution is so small that I can't fit the entire xubuntu install window.
<Inside> funny huh
<zoredache> I would probably use the alternate installer for an eee instead of the livecd...
<Inside> like?
<Inside> i'm using a usb stick
<zoredache> what do you mean like?  The iso is named 'alternate'...  How did yo build your usb?  Did you copy the contents of the livecd onto it?
<zoredache> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zoredache> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Inside> zoredache: well there's some sort of a special xubuntu install made just for the eee with the drivers,etcetc already on there
<Inside> if the alternate/mini cds have anything different, I'm afraid I don't know how I'd install the proper drivers.
<Inside> oh hur hur
<Inside> I can just the alt key >_>
<Inside> although that does eliminate all of the excitement of trying to find the right key combos to get through the installer
<DCPom> has anyone been unable to use pidgin-libnotify?
<DCPom> and do they have a solution to the problem?
<zoredache> I symlinked .gaim to .purple
<Inside> With a 2GB HD and 512MB of ram, is it okay to have no swap partition?
<zoredache> Inside: sure
<DCPom> zoredache, i don't know how to symlink
<zoredache> fire up a terminal, and do an ls -al in your home directory and see if .gaim exists...
<DCPom> it doesn't
<zoredache> if it doesn't then simply run the command ln -s .purple/ .gaim
<DCPom> that didn't work, i still can't enable libnotify
<zoredache> do an ls -al on ~/.purple/ make sure you account owns everything
<DCPom> i do
<DCPom> i found online that running pidgin with /usr/bin/dbus-launch /usr/bin/pidgin works, but it's inconvenient
<atticstorm_> Hello, does anyone have an experience getting sound working on a ThinkPad x21?
<DCPom> does anyone have a solution to get pidgin-libnotify working?
<krylyx> hello there, can anyone recommend me a good virtual machine? i need to test some others distros :(
<favro> I use virtualbox without complaints
 * wormsxulla wonders whether biabia has a dial-up modem and uses pppd :p
<wormsxulla> biabia, what is happening to your connection?
<LuYu> well, it looks as if i should have looked for this chanlle earlier
<LuYu> :)
<LuYu> s/chanlle/channel
<LuYu> is anybody present now?
<wormsxulla> i am, but i am a n00b. non-n00bs might be lurking and waiting for a good question or topic :)
<zapper23m> Hi
<zapper23m> I need a list of networking commands I can use on terminal. I was unable to find it on google. Can anyone provide a link informing about commonly used network commands?
<zoredache> what do you mean?
<zapper23m> i want to connect to another laptop on my home network
<zapper23m> from my laptop, i want to know its ip address by scanning the network
<zapper23m> then i want to know the operating system it uses
<zapper23m> and the open ports on that network
<zapper23m> then i want to connect with some of the open ports and share some files
<zapper23m> i just want to know the commands with which i can do all these things on terminal
<zoredache> read up about ssh, nmap, ping, tcpdump, fusesmb, smbclient, wget, rsync, telnet
<zapper23m> thank you :)
<zapper23m> i was reading about ftp
<zoredache> that is useful in some cases too, but ftp is becoming less and less popular because it is difficult to get through firewalls and routers running NAT
<zapper23m> i tried ftp then open 192.168.11.x 23 it said connection: connection refused, the lappy is on winXP perhaps firewall is blocking it
<zoredache> windows xp doesn't have an ftp server running by default
<zapper23m> okay...i am trying to install nmap now
<zoredache> sudo apt-get install nmap
<zapper23m> happening...ty
<zapper23m> i found 6 open ports msrpc, netbios-ssn, microsoft-ds, NFS-or-IIS, ms-term-serv and admdog
<zapper23m> can any of these ports be used for transferring files?
<floating> anyone using rhytmbox ?
<floating> i want to be able to scrobble internet radio stations with last.fm, and found out its possible with rhytmbox, but i dont know how to materialize this info http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/f459a0eac3ef9873
<coldhak> i've installed alsa, my sound works, but I can't use two sound applications at once(ie, skype-amarok, amarok-mplayer
<coldhak> how can I fix that?
<coldhak> ....it's still damn early in europe isn't it?
<krylyx> well
<krylyx> its early here in brazil anyway :P
<krylyx> coldhak: check if both of them are using alsa as output plugin
<coldhak> amarok doesn't appear to have a setting for that. i do'nt know what it uses
<coldhak> skype uses alsa
<coldhak> atleast i thought it did, i don't see options for that either
<krylyx> well, I never used amarok before, as it's a kde software, i would recommend you using audacious.    i had the same problem you have now, it was just a question of fixing which output plugin each software uses. audacious by default wasn't using alsa, then i set it up and everything started working
<coldhak> I quit using audacious 'cause it crashes all the time.
<krylyx> well, there are something strange then. it never crashed to me...
<krylyx> well, i really gotta go, job is waiting
<krylyx> good luck :-)
<coldhak> well, in particular it goes "OMG TOO MUCH" when i load my library :)
<coldhak> apparently three weeks solid is a lot of data.
<coldhak> with some incompatible file types, which it just stops on
<coldhak> stops playing that is
<coldhak> i'm going to try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101125
<venome> coldhak: yea, I had simmilar problems, it wasn't able to play some of my MP3 - it played only a second and than 5 seconds of silence ....
<venome> now I use a media manager instead
<coldhak> I used xmms2 after audacious, but i like amarok. management and smartplaylists and stuff is nice
<venome> and I'm running pulseaudio as the backend, no problems so far
<venome> yep, I use amarok too
<venome> its faster than banshee and has more features than rhythmbox
<floating> i want to scrobble internet radio stations with last.fm
<floating> anyone know any players ?
<venome> yep, amarok
<venome> or banshee, rhythmbox
<floating> they do it by default ?
<venome> I think also audiacious and XMMS have plugins
<floating> if you play like some station from shoutcast.com
<venome> by default... ussually you have to enable the feature / download plugin
<venome> and then enter your last.fm account information
<floating> mkay.. i see. which of those players i might want
<venome> as i've said, I think amarok is the best one
<floating> do you yourself scrobble internet radios ?
<venome> nope, I scrobble only last.fm streams and my own MP3's
<venome> (cause i don't know any good radio that plays the music I like)
<floating> lets see if i can find the plugin for amarok
<venome> I think its there if you install it from repository
<venome> you'll just have to go thru the menus to enable it
<floating> uff... database
<floating> theres an option to submit tracks i play
<floating> and to retrieve similar artists
<venome> retrieve similar artist = you'll get reccomendations that are shown in amarok
<venome> submit tracks = normal scrobbling
<floating> so i might need a plugin ?
<venome> well if scrobbling is enough, then you dont need it
<venome> just tick the submit tracks
<floating> i try play some radio and see..
<venome> also, you have to enter the last.fm details somewhere
<venome> (dont have it installed on this pc
<floating> yeah, i already scrobbled a local file so it works
<floating> ok.. doesn't scrobble these radio streams
<coldhak> :D i fixed my sound problem
<floating> after a song ends, some message popped up, but couldnt make anything of it cuz im on dual screen and it chose the poor tv screen for to show it :o
<coldhak> drag it to the good screen?
<floating> its not a window
<floating> some balloon that is visible for few seconds
<floating> i wonder if venome was 100% sure that you can scrobble internet radio
<floating> and didnt mix it with last.fm streams...
<floating> although he seemed to be :/
<coldhak> define "scrobble", google's only word of it relates to last.fm
<floating> scrobbling means to submit track information to last.fm profile
<floating> 14:13:15 <@nhnFreespirit> floating: I am not sure that has ever worked in  amarok 1
<floating> 14:13:39 <@nhnFreespirit> in Amarok 2 it _might_ become possible very soon,  as last.fm is getting a major overhaul
<floating> I suggest people to consider giving advices when they know what they are talking about :(
<oklinux_> is xubuntu is a rolling realease ?
<cody-somerville> No
<cody-somerville> It is time based release cycles
<oklinux_> so is not like archlinux where is a rolling realease ? what is the advantage of rolling realease ?
<ablomen> oklinux_, more up to date, but theoraticly less stable
<ablomen> since you have a lot of updates, including new versions of libs and software, there is a bigger chance of incompatibility problems between libs and programs
<oklinux_> so is not always good ?
<ablomen> well, depends on what you want
<ablomen> from your linux distrobution
<oklinux_> stable easy fast less headage
<ablomen> well then a release cycle based distro might be the thing for you
<oklinux_> like xubuntu
<ablomen> yep
<oklinux_> Im testing archlinux on another machine is more work then you can shake a stick at it
<oklinux_> my main machine is xubuntu
<jo4> how can i get the name that's possibly set to a username?
<Myrtti> huh?
<jo4> like if i do useradd, i can register a name with that account
<Myrtti> yes?
<zoredache_> and you want to know what it is?
<zoredache_> it is usually in the 5th column in the /etc/passwd
<Myrtti> or can be seen with finger
<jo4> ah, yes, finger works fine.. ty ;
<jo4> D
<JinKazama> hi all. I there another terminal than xfce4-terminal ?
<zoredache> sure, lots.  You can install whatever your favorite is with synatic/apt-get
<JinKazama> I mean - already installed ...
<zoredache> xterm
<JinKazama> exelent :) thanks zoredache :)
<excalibas> hello, can someone tell me where are the language settings on xubuntu hardy? I cant seem to find them
<cody-somerville> excalibas, Applications > System > Language Support
<JinKazama> System > Language Support
<Maximilian1st> same here, both are faster.
<excalibas> wooo, Its there, thanks a lot Maximilian1st
<Maximilian1st> the speed answer winners are cody-somerville and JinKazama, aplause ;-)
<JinKazama> :)
<cody-somerville> ;]
<Maximilian1st> How is your release looking cody-somerville ? I read that the translation freeze is on the 16th
<cody-somerville> The release is coming along nicely :) me thinks
<excalibas> ups, I mean thanks cody-somerville and JinKazama hehe Im a bit dyslexic
<Maximilian1st> Great. I did not upgrade to the new version yet, hope this will go smoothly, although I am not using xfce packages anymore, svn here. Do you have a roadmap for 4.6 integration in Xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> Maximilian1st, we're working very closely with upstream
<oklinux> what is a good dvd burner apps for xfce
<bytor4232> oklinux: I use Brasero
<bytor4232> oklinux: if your looking for dvd authoring software, devede works pretty good to take an avi and turn it into a dvd.
<wattz> hello
<knome> hello wattz
<wattz> hi
<wattz> anyone here ever setup an elo touchscreen on xubuntu?
<knome> nope
<venome1> not elo, but egalax ...
<venome1> wattz: in case you need an advice
<wattz> i have it working sorta
<wattz> it seems to be doing the exact opposite of my guester
<wattz> gesture
<venome1> such as?
<wattz> if i move left, it moves right
<wattz> up is down
<wattz> dogs and cats living together
<wattz> (sorry for the ghostbuster's quote)
<venome1> :) there is a parameter for that ... let me see
<wattz> let me post you my xorg.conf
<wattz> might give insite
<wattz> insight
<wattz> Im a bit of a newb on this
<wattz> venome1: http://www.pastie.org/292379
<venome1> add Option SwapX "1" to the configuration of your touchscreen
<venome1> and probably also SwapY
<wattz> it's Option "SwapX" "1"
<wattz> correct?
<venome1> yea, sry, that's right
<floating> venome fyi: scrobbling internet radio is not yet implemented, but actually it will be supported in amarok 2 very soon
<venome1> to the "InputDevice" section  (touchscreen)
<venome1> floating: ok, thanks for info, looking forward to the version 2 :)
<venome1> wattz: and in your post, there is the # character before the EndSection of the InputDevice -- guess it shouldn't be there
<venome1> wattz: i mean the '#' char
<wattz> ahh
<wattz> let me fix
<wattz> heh
<wattz> venome1: now my regular mouse nor my touch screen is working :(
<venome1> whoops ...
<venome1> well, I can send you my copy of xorg.conf  ...
<wattz> sure
<venome1> btw. are you sure about the /dev/input/event1 ?
<wattz> got that from my /proc/input/devices
<venome1> all right, that's ok
<wattz> double checking
<venome1> http://www.pastie.org/292399
<venome1> wattz:  http://www.pastie.org/292399
<wattz> now i forgot where my devices proc is
<wattz> argh
<venome1> but i do use the touchscreen only
<wattz> i will too, oncei get it working
<venome1> it's under /proc/bus/input/devices
<wattz> bus
<wattz> that's what i forgot
<wattz> thanx
<venome1> np
<wattz> H: Handlers=mouse1 event1 js0
<venome1> ok, so its event1, that one is ok
<venome1> can you paste me the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<venome1> ?
<wattz> sure
<venome1> there should be some info on why the mouse / touch is not working
<venome1> or you can try running Xorg -probeonly -verbose 5 to see whats going on (but you'd have to run it from console without xserver up)
<wattz> on that command can i grep something to narrow it down?
<wattz> like elo?
<venome1> well, i'm not sure how the error line might look like
<venome1> just paste it all, it shouldn't be that long
<wattz> http://www.pastie.org/292408
<venome1> it looks like the evtouch driver is not the proper one for your device
<venome1> according to: (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (2)
<venome1> (EE) Failed to load module "evtouch" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<wattz> argh
<wattz> i downloaded...
<wattz> I will just compile one
<venome1> this one is the one from xubuntu?
<wattz> there is one specifically for xubuntu?
<wattz> there is an apt-get for it
<wattz> lol
<venome1> yea
<venome1> xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<wattz> i have so many things installed for this, i should prolly just start over :P
<venome1> might be the best way ... my xorg.conf is functional, so you may use the server layout and touchscreen sections ...
<venome1> also you may try other drivers than evtouch
<venome1> good luck, and bye for now
#xubuntu 2008-10-15
<Ahmuck> hi.  after installing xubuntu on a great system with an nvidia vidoe card, it boots, but i don't get video
<Ahmuck> is there a way to boot to safe vga mode until i can get it to work?
<mini-man> I think you can hit F6 and edit the boot options, the option would be vga=XXX, not sure where the documentation on that i
<mini-man> *is
<Ahmuck> is there a way to start *untu in safe graphics mode?
<charlie-tca> Try hitting ESC when it tells you Grub is booting, then goto Rescue mode, then pick fix x
<charlie-tca> then when the menu comes back, resume boot
<Ahmuck> i've done that.  however i get no graphics
<Ahmuck> i'm using a nvidia high end graphics card
<Ahmuck> and i don't think that xubuntu is loading the correct driver
<charlie-tca> When do you lose the video
<Ahmuck> after grub
<Ahmuck> i assume when it's trying to start x
<Ahmuck> no xubuntu logo
<Ahmuck> however, when installing, i get the xubuntu logo
<charlie-tca> No logo and no messages, right. Back to the Grub menu
<charlie-tca> Hit e to edit the line, remove quiet and splash at the end of the line, that's
<charlie-tca> a one time edit
<charlie-tca> It will show you messages as it boots, then
<charlie-tca> we can see where it is losing it.
<Ahmuck> ok, video card is GeForce 6800 GS, with nforce SLI
<Ahmuck> hal started, then something about deffered initialization then blank screen
<charlie-tca> So, I don't think x is starting yet. Did this work with the LiveCD?
<Ahmuck> nope
<Ahmuck> anachron starts
<Ahmuck> iirc, kubuntu live cd starts
<Ahmuck> lemme check
<Ahmuck> k, kubuntu 8.04 starts kdm, but no video either
<Ahmuck> live cd
<charlie-tca> I'd check the hardware first, Make sure no pins are bent, cards are seated, etc
<Ahmuck> hardware's been checked
<Ahmuck> r u talking about the proc?
<Ahmuck> if i'm getting a spash screen, is and text, is there a reason it won't boot into x and *dm?
<charlie-tca> Not the proc
<charlie-tca> Yes there is a reason, test and splash use a different resolution.
<Ahmuck> so, i'm trying to force it into 800x768 or safe resolution for the time bieng
<Ahmuck> there are no pins bent, and the card is seated
<Ahmuck> *untu doesn't have a fall back vesa or svga resolution?
<charlie-tca> Fall back is vesa, normally fix x will reset it
<Ahmuck> x resets to vesa?
<charlie-tca> x resets to whatever the video card requires
<charlie-tca> I'm about at a loss here
<Ahmuck> then i am confused.  this card is capable of about any resolution i can throw at it
<charlie-tca> But if xorg doesn't recognize the card, it won't know what to do with it.
<charlie-tca> and I apparently do not have enough knowledge to help further
<Ahmuck> i think i found the problem
<charlie-tca> me?
<Ahmuck> no
<Ahmuck> picked this mobo/video up from someone that tossed it because it was locking up on games
<Ahmuck> that was because the northbridge fan was out and not cooling it properly
<Ahmuck> they were using two sli cards for graphics
<Ahmuck> or pci-e
<Ahmuck> i neglected to hook up the power cable to the video for the vga
<charlie-tca> yea, that'll do it :)
<Ahmuck> i don't think i realized that this card needed power to the video card to output vga
<Ahmuck> though, i'm still not getting video
<Ahmuck> i'm wondering if the northbridge became to hot
<charlie-tca> possible, I got a high end ATI card that way, and it wound up back where it came from
<Ahmuck> he he in the garbage i suppose
<Ahmuck> sadly i just put on two monster heat sinks
<Ahmuck> money out the window.  i'll try digital cable tomorrow i guess
<Ahmuck> so, i'm still confused.  why would the splash screen show and not a login prompt.
<Ahmuck> it would seem there was a fallback mode for the card or the os
<charlie-tca> I don't know if the card is bad, it might be xorg
<charlie-tca> I'd ask here again later or tomorrow and see if someone else can help
<Ahmuck> i'll try a digital cable in the morning.  i have a analog/digital monitor and sometimes analog gives me trouble
<keram> hello
<keram> i have just hooked up a debian gateway to my LAN and am trying to connect my xubuntu box to it to get internet
<keram> here is my interfaces on the xubuntu box: http://rafb.net/p/KLlP4I72.html
<keram> when i restart networking i can ping the gateway but i cant access the internet
<keram> do i need to specify any other directives to get it working?
<moontiger> hi :)
<moontiger> does anybody have any idea if the firefox3 font issues will be resolved in 8.10 release?
<Odd-rationale> moontiger: might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Odd-rationale> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<moontiger> ummmmm i use xubuntu
<moontiger> and it has crappy ff3 fonts
<moontiger> and i was wondering if they will get fixed
<moontiger> ahhhhhhh
<moontiger> got it thnx
<moontiger> :)
<moontiger> are they all that friendly in ubuntu+1 ?
<crimsun> moontiger: what would really help in troubleshooting is giving a specific bug # on launchpad
<moontiger> its on launchpad already
<moontiger> and i was simply asking if it had been fixed in ibex
<moontiger> and i get a bunch od bs from some uppity aholes with sticks up their butts
<moontiger> what a bunch of losers
<crimsun> moontiger: a specific bug number is more useful, though.  ATM I'm chasing a PulseAudio bug, so doing just a little bit of legwork for me would help.
<moontiger> its the libcairo bug that is in launchpad and has many many people suffering the same thing
<crimsun> heh, I just looked at all of them.  Which was it?
<tangbai> How to recreate initrd on Hardy?
<jointman> Hello I need help with regards to upgrading Xubuntu to version 7.10.
<jointman> I downloaded 7.10 and burned it as an ISO to disc. I currently have an older version of Xubuntu. Do I need to erase my current Xubuntu or will that process be covered in the partition section of the installation process?
<DCPom> jointman, what are you running now?
<jointman> i dont know
<jointman> how can i know what version i have?
<jointman> is there a terminal command?
<DCPom> yeah i just can't remember it off the top of my head
<DCPom> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<DCPom> do that
<DCPom> what version?
<jointman> 7.04
<jointman> sorry for the delay
<DCPom> no problem
<jointman> feisty
<DCPom> go to terminal
<DCPom> sudo apt-get update
<DCPom> sudo apt-get upgrade
<DCPom> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jointman> ok thanks man
<Whassap> I just installed xubuntu on an ancient k6-2 system.  it works far  better than a debian net install did.  just for the sake of eye candy, i'd like to know
<Whassap> if it is possible to enable some themes with real alpha transparency, like vista
<Whassap> i believe murrine does that, but that seems like it is only in a subversion.  is that the case, or is there a released alternative?
<ugnius> is 700Mhz pentium too slow dor h264, they play choppy, sound is out of sync, etc.
<ugnius> dor=for
<Whassap> sound being out of sync could have to do with your sound card latency
<Whassap> also, a low enough quality video it seems should play fine
<ugnius> may be sound card, but xvid plays just great
<Whassap> are you trying to make a h264 video?
<Whassap> i believe google videos uses that.  if you can play them, it works.  (you prob. want to verify that's what they use, tho.)
<ugnius> thanks, no I got few hi def movies in h264, but cant play them though on my ancient laptop
<ugnius> kernel update today?
<Burn> hello, how can I make compiz work in xfce please?
<knome> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<knome> Burn, see ^
<Burn> knome: thx
<Whassap> i just read it doesn't do real alpha channel transparency, tho, if that's what you're after
<Burn> hm
<Burn> I just wanted some transparency and the rotating cube
<Burn> but it's doing weird
<Whassap> i'm about to break down and try the svn of the murrine engine, which does real transparency
<Whassap> can xfce do gnome themes if i install them?  i'm using xbuntu
<TheSheep> Whassap: it can do gtk+2 themes, but not metacity or emerald themes
<Whassap> thx :)
<Whassap> if i have gtk2, and i download a theme that uses alpha channel transparency, can i get real transparency?  are there any, or is that just other desktops and the murrine svn?  do i need to install anything special?
<Whassap> anybody know what i have to install to see png's in firefox?
<knome> !png
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about png
<Whassap> !png
<Whassap> no response from the trigger
<wormsxulla> png in firefox ?
<knome> i've heard this one before.
<jointman> hey uhm
<wormsxulla> isn't that native?
<jointman> i have a dual OS system, windows and Xubuntu 7.04
<jointman> im gonna install xubuntu 8.04 using a cd
<jointman> if i use guided partition, will that delete all my partitions?
<wormsxulla> i mean, you wouldn't need anything to see png in firefox
<jointman> or just overwrite my current 7.04?
<TheSheep> Whassap: firefox displays png files properly without extra magic
<knome> TheSheep, should.
<Whassap> i was on on the gnome art website, and it wasn't showing them for theme thubnails or screenshots.  maybe i need libpng3
<Whassap> for example, http://art.gnome.org/preview.php?image=thumbnails/gtk_engines/gtk_engines_icon.png
<Whassap> actually, that may just indicate no screenshot is available.  never mind.
<TheSheep> Whassap: it displays for me just fine
<jointman> hey
<jointman> i dual booted with windows
<jointman> but it erased my windows
<jointman> i used guided partition
<jointman> what happened?
<jointman> i installed hardy heron 8.04
<jointman> i didnt choose the eraser disk option, i chose guided partition
<jointman> but it seems to have reformatted my windows partition
<jointman> is that possible?
<jointman> Hello. I just installed Hardy Heron 8.04. I originally had Xubutu Feisty 7.04 and Windows XP. When I installed Xubuntu Hardy Heron I chose the option "guided partitition" and let it do it's thing. It seems that my Windows partition was deleted in the process. What happened here?
<Whassap> am i supposed to have a theme manager?  i don't see it in settings, system, or the synaptic repositories
<TheSheep> Whassap: it's called 'user interface settings'
<Whassap> that's a different ballgame altogether.  thx!
<jointman> damn im depressed
<knome> oh?
<Whassap> art.gnome.org says to drag a theme link onto my theme manager to install, but it doesn't seem to be working
<TheSheep> Whassap: yes, read the instructions on xfcelook.org
<TheSheep> xfce-look.org, sorry
<Whassap> k.  will do.
<TheSheep> http://www.xfce-look.org/comments/discussion.php?id=2&forumpage=0#c252509
<Whassap> a trickier issue is: i have a system that runs far better now than when i tried the debian network setup disk.
<Whassap> i have an encrypted file system, but i could only figure out how to get the partition manager
<Whassap> to format one of the disks that way
<Whassap> i need to set up the other one to be encrypted as well.  right now, it is unpartitioned.
<Whassap> ideally, i could use only one passphrase for both.  i know in principle it is possible to make one virtual volume span two real drives, but i would be happy right now to create a new one at a different mount point, and set it up to mount automatically.
<Whassap> ehen i try to extract an archive to my themes folder, i get an access violation.  i know how to go into superuser mode from the command line, but not the gui
<Whassap> how do i do that?
<_sebastian_> hi all
<_sebastian_> Question: what is the default PDF viewer for xubuntu?
<Myrtti> evince I think
<_sebastian_> yea thats what I guess as well
<homebrewcider> can someone tell me please how to remove a program from the applications menu, not from the computer, just from the menu
<homebrewcider> sorry, got cut off before...can someone tell me please how to remove a program from the applications menu, not from the computer, just from the menu
<Odd-rationale> homebrewcider: http://wiki.xfce.org/tips#how_to_add_or_remove_applications_in_the_system_menu
<homebrewcider> checking now
<wattz> morning all
<vinnl> Good afternoon wattz  :)
<wattz> anyone here play with Xubuntu and evtouch?
<vinnl> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wattz> cause i was curious :)
<vinnl> xD
<wattz> want to get to know fellow users, since I am new to xubuntu XD
<wattz> i use ubuntu as a server
<wattz> and now xubuntu
<wattz> for my touch screen desktop
<wattz> silly!
<vinnl> Speaking of which, has anybody tried liveusb or usb-creator on 8.10 and did it or did it not work for you? :)
<wattz> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vinnl> wattz, you should check out the mailinglists :)
<vinnl> Heh
<wattz> vinnl: what's wrong with some conversation?
<wattz> maillist are lonely :(
<vinnl> wattz, or check the #xubuntu-offtopic channel if you're in for some chit-chat ;-)
<wattz> :|
<vinnl> ('cause I haven't played with evtouch :)
<wattz> i will still call you pal :)
<vinnl> :)
<wattz> actually Im trying to fix it now, it seems to be off slightly, so let me ask a real question.  Someone ever use the apt package of evtouch and has ever had the touch be off slightly on the left or the right side?
<wattz> not sure if the package has anything to do with it, and wondering if it's just a min/max X min/max Y issue
<wattz> not really sure if there is away to have it give you the x/y values
<Sulle> Hey, how do i enable my 2 monitors?. I have downloaded the nvidia drivers and installed them. But cant find anny option on how to enable 2 screens annywhere.
<vinnl> Sulle, which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Sulle> Newest
<vinnl> i.e. 8.04?
<Sulle> yes
<vinnl> You could try pressing Alt+F2 and running "displayconfig-gtk"
<vinnl> Ehm
<vinnl> "gksudo displayconfig-gtk:
<vinnl> "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<vinnl> >.<
<sh4lindev> wattz: hi, if you stay here for another 2 hours (that's the time i'll be back from work) i can help you calibrating it (my home nick is venome :) ) nice to see it works at last
<Sulle> ok but here i just have listed one screen
<sh4lindev> wattz: btw. you can meanwhile try to adjust the max and min values
<wattz> sh4lindev: awesome, thank you
<wattz> that's what Im trying to do now
<wattz> the issue I was having was "Option MoveLimit "1" "
<wattz> lol
<vinnl> Sulle, ow... I use just one myself :(
<Sulle> :( it worked yesterday when i had xp :S
<wattz> sh4lindev: im pretty close
<sh4lindev> wattz: it's these values which say where the screen starts and ends ... there is also a tool for that, but i don't remeber how is it called, it's somewhere in the libraries for evtouch and has calibrate or calibration in its name ...
<Sulle> brb reboot
<sh4lindev> wattz: but I gotta go now
<wattz> sh4lindev: no worries
<venome> wattz: so, how is it goin on with your touchscreen?
<vinnl> OK, I'm going to ask this here... Has anybody else experienced this with Xubuntu 8.10? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18576959/wtf.png
<vinnl> ...the "Reinstall Package" button looks pressed, but I didn't click it
<charlie-tca> Is it the same shade grey as depressed or a shade or two lighter?
<charlie-tca> I think sometimes they shade, but lighter than a pressed button
<vinnl> Wait, I'll make a screenshot with a pressed button
<vinnl> charlie-tca, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18577380/wtf2.png
<vinnl> It is a tad darker, but it's confusing nonetheless
<charlie-tca> Yes, also note the double box instead of single. I think it's worth a bug report
<charlie-tca> I'll keep my eyes open for that, too.
<wormsxulla> evening. i have a little problem with flash
<Mixed_--_> anyone expert that know how to configure ATI video cards?  I am trying to configure an old ATI Rage 128 Xpert on my xubuntu box with hardy heron
<vinnl> charlie-tca, the bugreport is here but is quite inactive: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork/+bug/277543
<vinnl> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mixed_--_> vinnl, i already did that, havent found any info on Rage 128
<vinnl> :(
<Mixed_--_> vinnl, i do not have an ATI Radeon 9500 or newer video card
<charlie-tca> vinnl: if I can reproduce it, I can confirm it
<vinnl> Mixed_--_, sorry, I really know nothing about video cards, I was just hoping ubottu could provide a good starting point...
<charlie-tca> Mixed_--_: what version of Xubuntu
<Mixed_--_> charlie-tca, I have hardy heron
<charlie-tca> Uh- don't know that one
<Mixed_--_> vinnl, if i could at least get 1024 x 710 resolution it would be nice, or is it 720?  ok 700 something
<wormsxulla> i have flash 9.0.48.0.2 installed (via synaptic) and it's working in firefox. now i have manually installed a seamonkey nightly, and i want to install flash in it. the automatic install of plugins failed, so i'm directed to the adobe flash player download page for linux. but it shows me flash for 8.04 and i'm on 7.10. question is: can i download the .deb for 8.04 safely, and how to install...
<wormsxulla> ...it in my seamonkey ?
<wormsxulla> oops :)
<vinnl> Mixed_--_, 1024x768 I guess, I normally just suggest to press Alt+F2 and run "gksudo displayconfig-gtk", but that's all I know
<Mixed_--_> what does "alt-f2" do?
<vinnl> Allow you to run a command
<Mixed_--_> oh i see... LoL
<vinnl> ^.^
<Mixed_--_> what's "gksudo"?? what's the difference from the normal sudo command?
<Mixed_--_> ok im about to install some updates about restricted drivers, hopefully one of them will help me out  abit
<zoredache> gksu works in a gui
<zoredache> so you can do a alt-f2 'gksudo xterm' and the password prompt will show up as a window
<zoredache> sudo will quits if it isn't run in a terminal
<wormsxulla> noone knows about my flash question?
<zoredache> wormsxulla: my bet is that if you place a symlink in the right place you could get it to use the existing flash plugin.
<wormsxulla> erf... i don't know how to place a symlink to do that
<wormsxulla> :) but i'd like to
<zoredache> I am not sure where it would go either.  I do know that the flash plugin that you spoke about installing is probably what you already have.
<vinnl> Mixed_--_, and, did it work?
<wormsxulla> well, it says Flash 10 when i click on "installation instructions" on http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash , and synaptic says i have flash 9... installed, but i'm sure i can live with only one flash installed
<vinnl> Flash 10 has *just* been released :)
<wormsxulla> i'm unlucky really :)
<vinnl> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/10/flash_player_10_is_live.html
<wormsxulla> i'll keep the 9... i have if someone can help me :)
<charlie-tca> Let me boot 7.10 and see if I can find the files for you
<Mixed_--_> hey i just upgraded to the latest kernel version :-)
<wormsxulla> heh
<Mixed_--_> vinnl, i tried what you just told me, it didn't work, it didnt see anything pop up
<vinnl> :S
<vinnl> What do you get if you open a terminal window and run "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"?
<Mixed_--_> vinnl, thank you, youre a genius!!!!  :-)
<vinnl> xD
<vinnl> That was meant to check if there was an error message, not to solve it :P
<wormsxulla> huh huh
<Mixed_--_> vinnl, well that sent me to an applet where i could configure my video card
<Mixed_--_> vinnl, i can also change the resolution however 1024 x768 is not shown, this means i have to configure the monitor manually
<vinnl> Mixed_--_, I have to go now, good luck with your problem :)
<Mixed_--_> vinnl, thank you for pointing me at the right direction
<charlie-tca> wormsxulla: look in  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins for the plugin
<charlie-tca> You should be able to copy it from there to seamonkey plugins
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: thanks, looking there
<Ahmuck> hi.  is there a way to set the vga resolution?
<Ahmuck> prior to x starting?
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: found and copied, thank you very much! (i'm waiting for an answer before restarting seamonkey / chatzilla)
<charlie-tca> sounds right. Should now work for you.
<wormsxulla> brb !
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: :) wonderful, thank you
<charlie-tca> You're welcome. Glad I could help :)
<wormsxulla> do you keep several versions of xubuntu on the same machine?
<charlie-tca> I do, some in the hard drive, some in VirtualBox
<charlie-tca> Also running 3 systems, which gets a bit confusing sometimes
<wormsxulla> :)
<Mixed_--_> anyone know how to configure xubuntu so that a secondary internal IDE drive appears under "FileSystem"???
<PupUser97b65a> Hey guys
<Mike> Hey guys
<Guest91754> I am trying to set up an old laptop as a dedicated server
<Guest91754> But xubuntu won
<Guest91754> 't see my ethernet card drivers
<Guest91754> I've tried several ethernet drivers
<Guest91754> I mean ports
<charlie-tca> Hey Mike
<Guest91754> I'm Mike but it changed me to Guest for some reason
<charlie-tca> Guest91754: What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Michael> Let me check
<Michael> Wait how do I find out :P
<Michael> Xbuntu 8.04
<charlie-tca> Got an icon in the upper left for network manager?
<charlie-tca> UPper right
<Michael> Yes I do but it has a big red X in the corner
<charlie-tca> Yea , I know that X well
<Michael> when I click it comes up with a menu, it says "No network devies have been found" and "Manual Configuration"
<charlie-tca> Okay. Open a terminal and type ifconfig
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<charlie-tca> Should have lo and maybe eth0
<charlie-tca> ifconfig
<Michael> Oh
<Michael> I typed ipconfig
<charlie-tca> I think that's windows
<Michael> Now what
<charlie-tca> what did it give on the left? lo and ???
<Michael> Yeah my son uses windows
<Michael> Link encap: Local connection
<charlie-tca> Is lo the only interface?
<Michael> Local Loopback*
<Michael> No thers more but it's basicc
<Michael> All pointing to local
<charlie-tca> Mine in the column with lo shows br0, eth0, eth1, tap1
<charlie-tca> with a lot of stuff after each one
<Michael> Mine just shows lo colum
<Michael> n
<charlie-tca> Okay.
<Michael> Sorry I have a small keyboard because i'm on this very small laptop
<Michael> Now what should I do?
<charlie-tca> I was afraid of that laptop. This takes more experience than me.
<charlie-tca> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<knome> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Michael> I don't have wireless
<Michael> Ethernet
<knome> Michael, eeepc?
<Michael> None of you know me trust me
<knome> Michael, is the laptop eeepc?
<Michael> ASUS eeepc
<knome> i have working network in it.
<knome> just a sec.
<Michael> This one I do
<knome> so what is the laptop that doesn't work?
<Michael> im trying to set up a dedicated server on another old laptop
<Michael> But it's RAM is likke 60MB so windows will not work
<Michael> Any ideas?
<knome> so xubuntu doesn't recognise the network card?
<Michael> Nope
<Michael> It's Accton
<Michael> Don't know what version though
<Michael> The laptop is just naked
<Michael> No screen
<Michael> No keyboard no touch pad
<Michael> I have like a monitor and others for it
<knome> which version of xubuntu are you running on it?
<Michael> 8.05
<Michael> 4*
<knome> is it a pcmcia card or builtin?
<Michael> Umm I have no idea
<knome> can you remove it or not?
<knome> also, what *was* the laptop?
<Michael> I can remove the ethenet card
<knome> so i suppose it is pcmcia card then
<Michael> It never said
<Michael> My son was going to throw it out
<Michael> He said networking was working when he had it
<Michael> But then again he used windows
<knome> Michael, http://www.halvathinnat.fi/catalog/images/PCMCIA%20serial(RS-232)%20card.jpg like this?
<knome> (forget the serial port...)
<Michael> Hold on
<Michael> I see the piece but its inside the moterboard
<Michael> it looks like that
<Michael> The port
<knome> ah so it's not pcmcia :P
<knome> ...i suppose
<Michael> Wait I think it need drivers
<Michael> Because when i clickk hardware drivers
<Michael> it shows nothing
<knome> that's for propietary drivers, afaik
<Michael> Anyway i can do this or you think it just wont work?
<Michael> Well I guess i can't bye then
<knome> Michael, i think it is really possible.
<Michael> O
<Michael> ?
<knome> but i can't help you anymore, sorry.
<Michael> Alright
<Michael> Thanks anyways
<knome> you might want to wait for someody else who knows these things better
#xubuntu 2008-10-16
<MHz128> hello world!
<MHz128> Can anyone recomend a web browser for use on an old pc with little ram? Firefox uses upwards of 200mb with multiple pages...
<charlie-tca> What about epiphany? I show about 75 MB with 8 tabs open
<charlie-tca> That is, epiphany-gecko
<zoredache> midori seems ok, but there are sites and things it doesn't support
<MHz128> charlie-tca, cool, ill give it a whirl
<MHz128> ah
 * charlie-tca nods
<MHz128> charlie-tca, how is Epiphany? will it display most everything?
<charlie-tca> I don't do much video or such, so I don't know. It works with flash and javascript, though
<MHz128> neat
<Odd-rationale> epiphany uses geck, so it will display exactly like mozilla firefox...
<MHz128> how do I edit the default xfce 'start' menu layout
<Odd-rationale> ^gecko
<Odd-rationale> the main difference is that ephany uses a gtk interface... Firefox uses xul...
<MHz128> ooh gtk is much better
<charlie-tca> Odd-rationale: thanks for that; I didn't know the difference
<Odd-rationale> well, the cool thing about xul is that it is more portable... same code on windows, mac, and linux...
<Odd-rationale> however, epiphany will be switching to webkit instead of gecko, probably in the next gnome release...
<charlie-tca> so if you use windows, firefox is easier, ?
<MHz128> what is webkit?
<Odd-rationale> webkit is what midori uses...
<MHz128> and safari, correct?
<Odd-rationale> it branched out of khtml.
<Odd-rationale> MHz128: yeah...
<MHz128> is it better?
<Odd-rationale> MHz128: depends who you ask... :P
<MHz128> there must be a reason epiphany is switching
<MHz128> gecko/FF seems rock solid
<Odd-rationale> supposedly, webkit is lighter....
<MHz128> cool
<MHz128> what does opera use?
<Odd-rationale> this is what i read. webkit is lighter than gecko on first startup... but then, once you used it a lot the memory useage increases faster than gecko's mem usage...
 * wormsxulla_ doesn't recommend opera 9.60 on xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> opera has there own engine... forgot the name...
<Odd-rationale> Presto is the name... just looked it up...
<Odd-rationale> Oh, and google chrome uses webkit too...
<MHz128> interesting
<Odd-rationale> ie8 is going to suck... so i hear...
<MHz128> hmm, how do I install Midori?
<MHz128> cant find it in the package manager
<Odd-rationale> !find midori
<ubottu> Found: midori, midori-dbg
<Odd-rationale> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): Fast and lightweight web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.17-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 60 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Odd-rationale> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install midori
<MHz128> 10 4 thanks Odd-rationale
<FordPrefc> hi
<FordPrefc> anyone install xubuntu on a imac g3?
<crystalmath> Hey I need help with my desktop settings -- both the top and bottom panels have disappeared and I need to know how to get them back
<crystalmath> Hello? I need help with getting the top and bottom panels back onto my desktop, please.
<DCPom> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crystalmath> Sorry I wasn't aware of that. I was just told to come here.
<crystalmath> Thanks for the link.
<DCPom> crystalmath, can you open a terminal?
<crystalmath> I just fixed it. . . just did a search. Bye
<attickid> how can I change my keyboard layout? I change it but when I click in close then it returns to it default "use X configuration"
<owen1> function+f7 (video out) doesn't work on vaio. any ideas?
<ball> Daviey: hey, this Xfce thing is somewhat tolerable!
<ball> I imagine he's in bed, but there you go.
<billykan3> hi, i have an video file and i want to change its format (container) from xyz to mp4. i also need to resize the original video file, anyone can tell me wich software i do need to make those changes?
<JinKazama> good morning
<wormsxulla_> hello
<llll> how do i edit a file in for some error i cant sudo?
<Ben_Cs> hi guys
<Ben_Cs> wanted to share with you: i just installed LINUX MINT XFCE CE, and man! it doesn't let me do things that i did without a problem in xubuntu. It's like it's strangling you. I'll stick to xubuntu :)
<tyberion_> ne1body knows of a way to make thunar be able to be browsed with jkih vimlike? :D:D
<tyberion_> hi btw
<tyberion_> -1
<Mispinov> I managed to break my computer's Master Boot Record while installing Xubuntu on a mobile hard drive - it just says "grub - error 21" and does nothing.
<Mispinov> I'm attempting to use 'Super Grub Disk' to make a bootable USB super grub disk.
<Mispinov> Hrm. Im currently running Xubuntu from the desktop CD and I've used the partition tool to make an ext3 partition on my USB drive, however I don't seem to have the permissions necessary to actually access it :s
<Mispinov> Any tips on that one would be really helpful :s
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> what's the command to get the advanced gui options? The option i'm looking for is disabling lag when entering password into synaptic. i get the lag when enabling xfce compositor
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it's not an option, it's a bug
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i found it:
<Ben_Cs> gksu-properties
<Ben_Cs> change the "grab mode" to disable
<Ben_Cs> i always forget it
<TheSheep> cool
<Ben_Cs> i guess it is a bug, but it's a nice workarround too
<victor__> sorry to interupt, but I some help
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: tried the new LINUX MINT XFCE CE today. It's a too much strangling distro IMO. I doesn't let me do the things i do naturally in xubuntu, unless i go into the guts of it to find where's it constraining me. ahrrr!
<TheSheep> nalioth: for example?
<TheSheep> nalioth: sorry
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: example?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: don't remember exactly, there were some with printer stuff, and other configurations. Never mind that. I'll stick to Xubuntu :)
<victor__> is there a quick way to reformat a flashdrive in xubuntu?
<Solenoide> Hi, i've downloaded the xubuntu 8.04 livecd i386 disk, but it doesn't boot on my system, i'm using an old version of xubuntu
<vidd> Solenoide, what are the stats of your system?
<vidd> Im mostly concerned with ram
<Solenoide> 230 mb or something like that
<Solenoide> a duron 1.0 or something like that, really, it isn't my rig lol
<vidd> the new live cd is a bit ram intensive
<Solenoide> i installed the old xubuntu with the old livecd lol
<vidd> if you are up and running with an older version, you can update via apt, or you can use the alt cd to install fresh
<vidd> which "old version" did you use?
<Solenoide> no, i had done that in the past and i got lots of broken packages
<Solenoide> 7.04
<vidd> you have a seperate /home partition?
<Solenoide> yes
<vidd> get the alt cd
<vidd> when you install, set the partitioner to "manual"
<Solenoide> i'm trying to burn the livecd again. if it doesn't work i will use the alt
<vidd> this way you can save your /home,
<Solenoide> yes, i always install with manual partitioning
<vidd> Solenoide, i will guarentee the live wont work with less then 256 mb of ram
<Solenoide> it's already burning, so it doesn´t matter lol
<Woo> Where can I submit a bug?
<Odd-rationale> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<charlie-tca> I gotta remember that one, Odd-rationale
<Woo> There is no adress I can send it to? =/
<Odd-rationale> launchpad.net
<Woo> It looks like a beetle, but I think it is unknown.
<vidd> Woo, you want to email a bug?
<Woo> No, mail.
<vidd> ????
<charlie-tca> \o?
<charlie-tca> \o/
<vidd> Woo, what did you find?
<Woo> I don't like touching it :S
<Odd-rationale> if it is a real live animal bug, then the best place to put it is under you shoe...
 * charlie-tca nods at Odd-rationale 
<vidd> soooo.... Woo is it a software glitch?
<Woo> Well, yeah
<vidd> ok...what is the issue?
<Woo> Oh I'm reporting it now
<Odd-rationale> paste the launchpad url in here, when you are done...
<vidd> have you checked to see if it has already been reported?
<Woo> Yes, none of the suggestions matched
<vidd> post the link when submitted?
<Woo> Here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878895
<vidd> looks like issue one would be a bug against samba
<vidd> dunno what the second bug would be against
<vidd> although...i would personally set up FTP server on your linux box rather then use samba shares (but that is just me)
<charlie-tca> Shouldn't they both be samba? They are both windows/ubuntu transfers
<charlie-tca> Depends on what the network is using, though. Could be NFS?
<vidd> charlie-tca, i never streamed video...so i dont know if its samba related or not
<Woo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/284480
<vidd> but i would think that streaming video would be related to his apache server
<charlie-tca> Got it.
<vidd> can you even stream video thru samba?
 * charlie-tca going back to my own bugs
<Woo> yes
 * vidd doesnt use samba
<Woo> i just drag and drop something from browsing the shared folder in windows explorer
 * vidd tries very hard to keep the virus-magnets away from direct access to his linux machines
<Woo> i haven't had a virus since like 2004
<vidd> *that your aware of*
<vidd> =]
<Woo> well i wouldn't be more aware if my linux box had either
<vidd> sure you would...
<vidd> if your linux box had a virus, you'd have to make it exicutable....
<vidd> and then run it as root
<Woo> i enter my password for anything that asks in ubuntu
<Woo> i do it too many times already IMO, it's like UAC in Vista
<vidd> you chmod anything?
<Woo> yes, once
<Woo> no
<Woo> chown
<vidd> its rare to have to chmod something
<Woo> by the way, ubuntu is mainly powered from one guys fortune for selling his internet company. i heard he went to space as well. what happens when he runs out of money?
<vidd> unless you are working with servers
<Woo> that's what i reckoned reading wikipedia, i'm not super certain.
<vidd> if im not mistaken, ubuntu is powered by the comunity
<Woo> yeah, but canonical, the servers etc.
<vidd> with generous donations from the company you mentioned
<Woo> what happens if they run out of money?
<vidd> they go out of business
<vidd> but ubuntu will continue on without them
<Woo> and ubuntu?
<Woo> will you support the usermass?
<vidd> people will donate time/serverspace
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows of multiplayer network games that work on xubuntu and that does not consume a lot of resources?
<Woo> wc3
<Mixed_--_> warcraft?  that's boring!  I prefer stellar crisis over that, i'll ask my nieces if they like the game though, thanks
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows of multiplayer network games that work on xubuntu and that does not consume a lot of resources?
<Woo> why not just install windows and select from millions of titles? :)
<Mixed_--_> woo, i do have windows installed, it is extremely slow on this PIII machine with dual processors and I would have to shell out a lot of $$$ for any game
<Mixed_--_> woo, plus there is one requirement for the game that automatically rules out wintendo, "that does not consume a lot of resources"
 * Markimus has killed his MBR, currently running Xubuntu from the DesktopCD, could really use a hand fixing this poor puppy :<
<Woo> Hehe Mixed :P
<Woo> That's got to suck
<Woo> I was actually playing with a PIII processor I had on the shelf just now
<Woo> are you in the usa with the fiancial crisis and all?
<Woo> how about defcon?
<Woo> or multiwina?
<Mixed_--_> woo, im in the financial crisis capital, ny
<vidd> Mixed_--_, are you looking for MMORPG?
<Mixed_--_> vidd, no, i am looking for multiplayer network games that run on xubuntu and that does not consume a lot of resources so i can play with the family :-)
<vidd> Mixed_--_, can you give a windows-based game as a "for example"?
<vidd> because i have no idea what you might possibly mean
<Mixed_--_> vidd, a game like a racing game where 2 players can play at the same time, or shoot 'em, or basically any game where 2 players or more can play at the same time
<vidd> ic
<vidd> nothing rings a bell....but i dont really play those types of games
<Mixed_--_> vidd, thanks anyway
<Woo> try to go to a gamer site from 2001 or something using the web archive
<vidd> Mixed_--_, have you seen this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42368
<Mixed_--_> vidd, i just found 2 excellent games in "add/remove", battleship and "jump 'n bump"
<Woo> in norway you would find computers like that on the dumpster
<Mixed_--_> vidd,  I shouldve googled those terms! LoL thanks!!!!
<Woo> btw mixed. how much does a kw hour cost in NY?
<vidd> Mixed_--_, happy i could help
<vidd> i may not know games...but i know google =]
<Mixed_--_> woo, youre a wintendo user, what else do i need to say?
<Mixed_--_> vidd LoL
<Woo> sorry?
<Woo> do you have a server mobo? it amazes me it lasts so long. mine only lasts 3-4 years
<Mixed_--_> woo, i have a PIII that's lasted me for about 7 years, i pulled it out of the closet because I began learning linux and now im going to use that PIII as a SERVER, try doing that with your beloved wintendo system O_o
<Woo> well, i would have less problems if i ran windows server 2003 rather than ubuntu 8.04 on my "server" box
<Woo> i don't mind linux in general, just that things seem to work better in windows. like drivers and other annoyances. be it whoevers fault. i'm thinking of getting a macbook to replace my laptop in a few years, once it has the portable i7 and SSD as standard.
<Woo> but how much is it per kw/H?
<TheSheep> !ot | Woo
<ubottu> Woo: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Woo> yeah, i was leaving here anyway
<vidd> 236
<vidd> whoops
<vidd> wrong window!
<TheSheep> vidd: the nuber you are trying to reach is imaginary, please rotate your phone by pi/2 and try again
 * charlie-tca hates doing that, vidd
<MHz128> hello world
<MHz128> I have an older Toshiba laptop running xubuntu, is there a solution for switching the video output from laptop LCD to VGA output?
<TheSheep> xrandr
<MHz128> Fn+F5 used to work with windows that it originally came installed with
<MHz128> TheSheep, could you show me a quick example?
<vidd> MHz128, if the Fn+F5 worked in windows, it should work in linux
<TheSheep> MHz128: how can I show you?
<vidd> its a function of the bios and not the OS
<MHz128> vidd, Id like to think so, but it doesn't.....
<vidd> then install xrandr
<vidd> as TheSheep suggested
<MHz128> 10 4
<MHz128> is xrandr a built in linux tool? or specific to ubuntu?
<vidd> dunno about that....
<TheSheep> it's pretty common, but it's not part of the kernel, if that's what you mean
<vidd> but sudo apt-get install xrandr brought it up 4 me
<MHz128> xrandr --output XID
<TheSheep> I think it's part of xorg
<MHz128> how do I determine what the XID for VGA output?
<MHz128> TheSheep, cool
<TheSheep> MHz128: if you have the monitor connected, xrandr --auto should just work
<MHz128> ok
<MHz128> is there a way to switch it back, incase it doesn't work?
<TheSheep> disconnect the screen and run xrandr --auto again -- that's what I do anyways
<TheSheep> MHz128: man xrandr and xrandr --help will give you much more detail, also google
<MHz128> ya but how can I run it, if I cant see the lcd?
<TheSheep> MHz128: well, you have to remember what keys you are pressing without looking at the screen. you can use a piece of paper and make notes if you can't remember
<MHz128> hahahah
<TheSheep> MHz128: in the worst case, alt+ctrl+backspace will restart X
<MHz128> could I make a script triggered by a keystroke?
<TheSheep> sure
<TheSheep> I have it bound to alt+f3
<TheSheep> in the keyboard settings
<MHz128> ohhhhh i get it
<MHz128> I didn't know I could add command lines to keyboard settings
<MHz128> TheSheep, interesting! While using VLC to play a video, it only gets displayed on the LCD and not the monitor
<MHz128> any ideas?
<TheSheep> MHz128: it uses overlay
<MHz128> ??
<TheSheep> MHz128: you can somehow set which display is the "main" one and gets the overlays displayed
<TheSheep> MHz128: it's a hardware video acceleration
<MHz128> set that option in vlc?
<TheSheep> MHz128: the video is actually overlaid by the card itself in the proper place
<MHz128> thats werid, some files work automaticall
<MHz128> while others dont
<TheSheep> "files work"?
<MHz128> some video files are displayed on both screens, while others are only displayed on the LCD
<TheSheep> the ones that can be accelerated are only displayed on one, I guess
<MHz128> I dont quite understand how to fix this issure
<MHz128> issue
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3467287#post3467287
<MHz128> TheSheep, you are the man
 * TheSheep can google ;)
<MHz128> I can google too, but I have a hard time figuring out what to search for! ahhaha
<TheSheep> yes, knowing the right words help
<TheSheep> s
<MHz128> TheSheep, why are you running xfce and not gnome?
<TheSheep> MHz128: I like it more
<TheSheep> MHz128: there is a million of tiny details
<MHz128> good answer
<MHz128> which web browser do you use?
<MHz128> This machine can barely run Firefox... uses up to much memory
<TheSheep> MHz128: you could try epiphany with webkit, but it's still experimental and not everything works
<TheSheep> MHz128: (opening links with middle click and sites that prompt for passwords, in particular)
<MHz128> when will the epiphany/webkit project be finished?
<TheSheep> when it's finished ;)
<MHz128> hehehe
<MHz128> webkit is better than gecko?
<MHz128> or the opera one
<TheSheep> it's a volunteer project, you see
<TheSheep> MHz128: it's different, allegedly faster and less memory-hungry
<TheSheep> MHz128: google has decided to use it in their browser
<MHz128> did Apple copy/use webkit for safari? thats the story I keep hearing
<TheSheep> wbkit is for safari what gecko is for firefox
<TheSheep> webkit was developed for safari
<TheSheep> then they opensourced it and ported to qt for konqueror and to webkit-gtk for gtk apps, but the work goes slowly
<TheSheep> and by "they" I don't mean only apple guys
<MHz128> The story I heard was that Safari was copied from konqueror?
<MHz128> hehe
<TheSheep> MHz128: they cooperated for some time
<MHz128> so, are there any browsers currently using webkit? for linux?
<TheSheep> MHz128: I think it's similar to how OSX is 'copied' from BSD
<MHz128> it is copied...... isn't it?
<TheSheep> MHz128: epiphany, midori, and probably konqueror (not sure)
<MHz128> midori doesn't seem to work very well, wont even display the Google logo
<TheSheep> It's extremely hard to write a web browser. I know, I tried.
<MHz128> I understand, I am not a coder
<TheSheep> if you don't need css, you can try dillo
<TheSheep> or even w3m
<TheSheep> it has a plugin to display images
<TheSheep> depends on your needs
<MHz128> are they even faster?
<TheSheep> w3m is basically text-based
<MHz128> epiphany with gecko runs fine. opera is too much java for me
<TheSheep> opera is not java, it's qt
<MHz128> oops
<MHz128> QT is what GTK is correct?
<MHz128> GUI api?
<TheSheep> gui toolkit, yes
<MHz128> all KDE apps are written with QT and Gnome with GTK?
<TheSheep> qt, gtk, wx, tcl/tk, java swing, etc.
<MHz128> which is better?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> apples and oranges
<TheSheep> they are different, one is better in one thing, other is better at other things
<MHz128> interesting
<MHz128> QT has an ugly default font
<TheSheep> MHz128: it's all ugly by default, KDE has some nice themes and default settings that make it nicer
<TheSheep> MHz128: you can install qt-config and the polymer theme, that will make it look a little better
<MHz128> I'll have to try it out!
<TheSheep> I think they are working on qt theme that allowsy ou to use gtk themes in it
<TheSheep> there is such a thing for gtk already
<MHz128> that would be cool! there doesn't seem to be a lot of compatibility between qt/gtk... When I run gnome apps in KDE they appear 'ugly'
<TheSheep> MHz128: you can use that gtk-qt theme
<TheSheep> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/gtk-qt
<MHz128> will that work for KDE apps in Gnome? that would be the best of both worlds
<TheSheep> nope, there was some work on that, but can't find it
<TheSheep> it's for gtk apps in KDE
<MHz128> gotcha
<MHz128> Im currently using xfce/gnome/kde.... cant figure out which I like best yet
<jarnos> Is there a way to see how big portion of updating process is done when (security) updating is done automatically? Is there a way to pause (automatic) updating possibly even over a reboot? Is there a way to see which application is downloading or uploading somthing from network?
<MHz128> sudo -r Videos gives me the error "Read only file system"
<MHz128> whats going on?
<MHz128> its a flash drive!
<MHz128> nevermind, if you boot with the drive it recognizes it as root
<MHz128> weird
<joe_> Hello all
<joe_> Is there a util to configure screen res and monitor in XFCE?
<DFlame> Applications > Settings > Settings manager > Display ?
<TheSheep> joe_: sudo gtk-displayconfig
<TheSheep> oops, sorry
<TheSheep> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<joe_> I will give it a shot.  Thanks
<ball> Daviey, wake up! :-)
<Flare183> danopia_: ?
<Flare183> I didn't know you were in here?
<Flare183> here.*
<DarkDevil> hi
<DarkDevil> hello
<blackangel> hi
<blackangel> hola
<blackangel> how are your
<blackangel> my name is
<blackangel> perro
<Ultraputz> ahoy
<Ultraputz> so I'm looking at "Window manager tweaks" and noting the "key to grab and move windows" box...
<Ultraputz> meta, hyper, super, modX ?
<Ultraputz> where are these assigned?
<Ultraputz> and also, where is the setting that causes window-shading via mouse clicks?
<scru1> Hello
<scru1> Can anyone tell me how to turn off xserver? I need to fiddle with graphics drivers
<Ultraputz> what do you mean 'turn it off' ?
<Ultraputz> prevent it from launching when you log in?
<scru1> Yeah
<Ultraputz> login in maintenance mode
<Ultraputz> reboot the box, hit esc to enter grub
<Ultraputz> and select the option to boot to shell
<Ultraputz> maintenance mode or whatever it's called.
<scru1> alrite thanks
<Ultraputz> good luck -- graphics drivers for x are a pain in the ...
<scru1> D:
<DCPom> Ultraputz, Super is the windows key; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meta_key ; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_key ;
<scru1> Also, how can I search for files in xfce? I can't see an option anywhere
<Ultraputz> do you have any kind of search tool enabled, like beagle?
<Ultraputz> if so, you can right-click on a panel and 'add new item'
<Ultraputz> in teh list of items should be a search tool of some kind or another.
<Ultraputz> DCPom - tanks!
<Ultraputz> er, thanks. i doubt you need a tank. :-)
<scru1> Doesn't seem to be one by default in that case, will just have to install one. Thanks.
#xubuntu 2008-10-17
<Ultraputz> DCP - this is the 5 buttoned mouse of the 70s! http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Space-cadet.jpg (re: bonus keys)
<milesonwheelz> hey
<Ultraputz> hey there
<milesonwheelz> I need some help
<Ultraputz> oh. most people come here for the free pizza. :-)
<milesonwheelz> Do you know anything about wifi and macbooks with ndswrapper and ndisgtk
<Ultraputz> eek, i do not know anything about ndswrapper.
<milesonwheelz> argh
<milesonwheelz> I been trying to solve this issue for several hours
<Ultraputz> just state your problem and with luck, someone will eventually answer :-)
<DCPom> Ultraputz, cool i want one :D
<Ultraputz> that thing is probably as wide as a car.
<DCPom> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<DCPom> !ekiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<Ultraputz> what's up about ekiga?
<DCPom> lol, sorry i usually keep a query open with ubottu as my last tab, but i didn't have it open, so i thought this was a query
<DCPom> someone was asking about it in another channel
<Ultraputz> oh, like keeping a browser ready on google. :-)
<DCPom> heh
<Ultraputz> dcpom - know anything about xchat?
<DCPom> some
<Ultraputz> how one might go about changing the font, or having a channel uselist appear in the side pane?
<DCPom> the channel uselist?
<DCPom> for font it's Settings > Preferences
<Ultraputz> this is the gnome version.
<Ultraputz> that's what's wrong.
<Ultraputz> brb
<oklinux> is xubuntu a rolling realease ?
<DCPom> every 6 months with LTS every 18
<oklinux> so a new version come out every 6 months ?
<zoredache> most of the time yes... there was one time where the release was delayed a bit
<oklinux> so is it better then rolling realease
<Ultraputz> oh much better.
<Mopman> thats an opinion :p
<Ultraputz> i had the gnome version of xchat installed. it's crippled
<Ultraputz> it's now sane
<Ultraputz> brb
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ultraputz> question: i've noticed that certain mouse click patterns, like left-right on the title bar will shade it... how do you configure that?
<Ultraputz> turn it off, turn it on, change the behavior?
<SuperMario1776> I want to install xubuntu on to a G3 iBook (FireWire), but I can't seem to get it to boot from CD. I've tried holding down C, D, and Option (individually) during boot. I push the button, then hit power and continue holding down the button. I can hear the CD reading, but then Mac OS just boots up. I am using PowerISO on a Windows XP pc to burn the CD's at 4x speed.
<R[a]ndom> left/right doesn't shade for me
<zoredache> SuperMario1776: you used a iso for PPC right?
<SuperMario1776> yes
<R[a]ndom> left/right sends windows to back on my comp running compiz.  if youre running compiz, check the settings there Ultraputz
<zoredache> did you check the md5sum of the file you downloaded?
<SuperMario1776> I have been trying xubuntu-7.10-desktop-powerpc.iso,  I just downloaded xubuntu-7.10-alternate-powerpc.iso and am going to burn it now
<SuperMario1776> no
<SuperMario1776> I haven't checked the hash
<zoredache> it would be a good idea to do that.  Are you sure the CD drive is good?  Can you boot of your OS9/X disks?
<SuperMario1776> If I had OS disks I'd prob install them. Got the laptop out of the trash...
<R[a]ndom> nice find
<SuperMario1776> when MAC OS comes up it recognizes theres a cd and what to convert it or initialize it
<zoredache> so it sounds like the answer is, no, you are not certain the hardware is 100% working... :|
<SuperMario1776> *and wants to
<zoredache> a linux iso should be readable without any converting
<zoredache> or a cd made from a linux iso anyway
<SuperMario1776> what would be the simplest way to check the iso?
<zoredache> On windows?  I kinda like md5summer (http://www.md5summer.org/)
<Ultraputz> compiz? on this thing? BWAHAHAHAHAHA :-)
<Ultraputz> 833mhz, 133mhz bus, 256 megs of ram :-)
<Ultraputz> this is totally short-bus computing.
<SuperMario1776> the site where I downloaded the iso from doesn't list md5's (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/gutsy/release/)
<SuperMario1776> how do I check the iso without an .md5 file to check it against?
<SuperMario1776> btw, is xubuntu-7.10-alternate-powerpc.iso the most up to date? I tried looking for 8.04 but couldn't find anything?
<SuperMario1776> strike the last question mark.
 * SuperMario1776 listens to crickets chirp
<zoredache> create a sum with md5summer, then look at the md5sum file that is on the site you downloaded the file from
<SuperMario1776> there is no md5sum file on the site I got the iso from
<zoredache> no, that is not the most up to date...  ppc is pretty much been abandond by Ubuntu I believe...
<zoredache> You might be better off trying to go with Debian
<Ultraputz> or yellow dog
<SuperMario1776> I hear yellow dogg sucks
<Ultraputz> i hear ppc sucks :-)
<Ultraputz> (i have a g4 behind me, don't punch me. :-) )
<SuperMario1776> hey, I have no love for macs, and this bull is making me dislike em even more, I'm just trying to make use of some free junk
<Ultraputz> the problem with ppc is that basically, all that uses it now are a console gaming system, afaik.
<Ultraputz> what kind of mac?
<Ultraputz> i personally love macs, i just hate crapple.
<SuperMario1776> that makes no sense...
<Ultraputz> the hardware is great, the os is good, but the proprietaryness and the you-can't-change-the-desktop-font stuff is screechingly annoying.
<SuperMario1776> ah, I see
<ball> Can't change the desktop font of what?
<Ultraputz> os x
<ball> Why not run Ubuntu on it?
<Ultraputz> where's 8.04 ppc?
<Ultraputz> and, in my case, where's a functional solid modelling package?
<ball> I'm not sure, perhaps nobody's built it yet.
<ball> Ultraputz: ooh, dunno about modelling.
<ball> ...they tend to keep me away from models
<Ultraputz> there's some weird ancient military thing called BRL, there are a few commercial packages, and then there's just basic 3d modelling, like blender.
<ball> ...restraining orders etc.
<Ultraputz> :-)
<SuperMario1776> An off topic question. In Windows (XP for example) I can start out with a pc that has xp installed, no license key and no install CD. With two free apps I can retrieve the license key, create a new install CD from the exisiting installation and go and do a clean install. Is that remotely possible with Mac OS? OS 8? OS 9? OS 10?
<SuperMario1776> *sorry, when I said no license key, I meant no sticker on the side of the pc
 * SuperMario1776 waits to get banned for accessing an off topic question
<SuperMario1776> debian powerpc info is kinda dense... having trouble figuring out what the hell I'm supposed to do
<DCPom> I can't resize my firefox window because the bottom is off screen, how can i make it smaller?
<ball> For those people who /have/ to use MacOS X for some reason, I recommend X11.app
<ball> (lets you run X clients on another computer (e.g. Ubuntu)
<ball> )
<SuperMario1776> dcpom: try changing the resolution
<ball> DCPom: can you see the top, left corner of the window?
<ball> Oh!
<ball> Try alt+space followed by x
<ball> Not bad for someone who's been using Xfce for about one day
<DCPom> thanks ball
<ball> No problem
<ball> I suppose I should try Xubuntu then.
<SuperMario1776> huh, why do you say that?
<ball> SuperMario1776: because I've discovered that Xfce is quite nice.
<ball> ...and I know the Ubuntu people are helpful.
<ball> ...Xubuntu seems like a good combination.
<SuperMario1776> what are you using currently?
<ball> I have a machine here that might be up to the job.
<ball> SuperMario1776: NetBSD mostly.
<SuperMario1776> ah
<ball> I do have one Ubuntu box, but I've been too busy to use it.
<SuperMario1776> considering the xubuntu chatroom I presumed...
 * ball grins
<ball> I often loiter in #ubuntu-uk
<ball> ...and I'm not in the U.K. either ;-)
 * SuperMario1776 gasps
<ball> hello David-A
<David-A> hello ball
<ball> I should look for a .torrent file for Xubuntu
<ball> Is there a Beta out?
<SuperMario1776> personally I prefer KDE, but I'm usually using hardware out of the garbage that is not to powerful
<SuperMario1776> for what hardware
<ball> SuperMario1776: most of my kit is donated too.
<ball> I'm typing this on one of the few boxes I bought
<ball> ...think I paid US$ 20 for it.
<ball> cpu0: Intel Pentium III (686-class), 797.45 MHz, id 0x686
<linko47> hey guys
<SuperMario1776> howdy
<linko47> any super awesome wallpaper proposals for the new xubuntu?
<ball> I don't know, but I would like a pink theme for my daughter.
<linko47> if sure you can get one from freshmeat
<linko47> or xfce-look
<linko47> how old's your daughter?
<ball> three.
<David-A> is animated wallpaper allowed? animated lemming
 * ball clicks on the big mushroom
<linko47> 3 year old using a computer?
<SuperMario1776> thats the world we live in
<linko47> sounds advanced
<ball> linko47: she likes Neko
<ball> ...plus she won't be three for long.
<ball> brb, shoes.
<SuperMario1776> surprised the iCrib isn't out...
<linko47> me too
<ball> Anyone happen to know what the File System icon is supposed to be?
<charlie-tca> external disk drive, ain't it?
<ball> Looks a bit like a betamax tape
<ball> Oh well.  The folders make sense to me at least.
<ball> Ah, just figured out what the polo does.
<ball> I can't seem to find the .torrent file
<Ultraputz> emma from #gothic/efnet?
<charlie-tca> ball: are you looking at the beta?
<ball> charlie-tca: I would happily try the Beta, but I can't even find a .torrent for Hardy
<charlie-tca> Intrepid 8.10 beta with .torrent is http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/beta/
<charlie-tca> .torrents for hardy 8.04 are http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04/releases
<charlie-tca> .
<ball> Excellent, thank you.
<charlie-tca> that should be releases/
<ball> release/ perhaps
<charlie-tca> you're right
<charlie-tca> strange, intrepid is releases/ but hardy is release/
<charlie-tca> I'm downloading the live cd for intrepid daily right now.
<ball> I'm downloading an Intrepid desktop Beta
<DCPom> how is it different?
<ball> DCPom: don't know, I haven't got it yet.
<ball> I imagine there are a few more bugs, but that's the point of a Beta.
<DCPom> have any new features been announced?
<charlie-tca> different from what?
<charlie-tca> DCPom: are you asking intrepid vs hardy?
<DCPom> ye
<DCPom> s
<charlie-tca> Let me get the info
<charlie-tca> DCPom: here's some information:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/IntrepidIbex/BetaAnnouncement
<DCPom> thank you
<charlie-tca> np
<DCPom> how do you tweak themes in xub?
<milesonwheelz> Hey
<milesonwheelz> Does anyone know how to get the wifi to work on a macbook with ubuntu installed?
<milesonwheelz> I been trying all day
<charlie-tca> DCPom: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> User Interface
<charlie-tca> milesonwheelz: don't know wifi, sorry
<DCPom> how do you adjust it though, can you change colors of various things manually?
<milesonwheelz> dang
<milesonwheelz> Nobody seems to know wifi
<charlie-tca> Yes, with some knowledge and effort. I usually edit the themes directly
<DCPom> what's the path?
<charlie-tca> You asked! /usr/share/themes/
<charlie-tca> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ball> 231 Mb downloaded of 605 Mb so far.
<DCPom> how do i relaunch the xub GUI without losing the windows i have open?
<DCPom> what is the Xfce windows manager?
<David-A> xfwm4 sounds like a window manager
<Ultraputz> probably you're using it :-)
<Ultraputz> ps ux | grep xfwm
<DCPom> what does that do?
<David-A> !xfwm4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfwm4
<David-A> ,xfwm4
<David-A> man xfwm4 -> Upstream documentation in /usr/share/xfce4/doc/C/xfwm4.html
<Ultraputz> it lists all the processes you're running and searches for any with "xfwm" , if it finds them, it prints them
<Ultraputz> if you see something, you're running it.
<Ultraputz> other than "grep xfwm" which it will always find
<ball> on my box is xfwm4 (the binary is, but the package is called xfce4-wm-4.4.2)
<Ultraputz> but that doesn't mean the process would have the same name.
<ball> fwiw I'm not yet running Xubuntu though.
<ball> Ultraputz: ah, good point.
<Ultraputz> xfce is a "desktop" -- it has a lot of components, like thunar (the file manager.) it shows up in the job list as "thunar" :-)
<ball> 792 ttyp0- S     0:59.71 xfwm4
<ball> Ultraputz: interestingly it's also possible to run Xfwm without the rest of Xfce.  That's how I started out.
<Ultraputz> ja
<Ultraputz> it's just the window manager.
<Ultraputz> i was running metacity (what comes with gnome)
<Ultraputz> but i couldn't stand it anymore, so i switched over to the parts of xfce i liked.
<Ultraputz> desktop, window manager.
<ball> I exited Blackbox (with all my X clients still running ;-) and launched Xfwm
<ball> ...sure enough Xfwm claimed all the windows that were previously managed by Blackbox
<Ultraputz> ball, congratulations. you've witnessed one of the only two good things about x windows. :-)
<DCPom> where do i make it so workspaces switch when the mouse is on that edge of the screen?
<Ultraputz> settings > settings manager
<DCPom> and then...
<Ultraputz> gimme a second
<Ultraputz> this thing is a slow piece of shit
<Ultraputz> workspaces and margins
<DCPom> where?
<ball> Ultraputz: I routinely use it across a LAN too ;-)
<Ultraputz> do you have the xfce settings manager open?
<charlie-tca> Window Manager, last tab
<DCPom> yes
<Ultraputz> ball - that's the other one :-)
 * ball grins
<Ultraputz> at the bottom, workspaces and margins?
<DCPom> oh bingo thanks charlie-tca
<ball> I'm off to watch telly anyway.
<charlie-tca> np
<Ultraputz> http://elumenati.com/
<Ultraputz> poor man's omnimax projector.
<CompuHacker> Is anyone there?
<CompuHacker> Hello. I just connected to this channel from a livecd instance of Xubuntu. I'm using a 1.6 GHz Intel Celeron processor with appx 768 of RAM. Does anyone see any problem with that setup?
<CompuHacker> I know many people on IRC are AFK but this is ridiculous.
<JinKazama> good morning
<Ultraputz> good morning
<JinKazama> Update Manager rising a error ..
<JinKazama> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JinKazama> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<JinKazama> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<JinKazama> what its mean ?
<Ultraputz> that means you have something else, like synaptic, open
<Ultraputz> apt, synaptic, package manager, add/remove programs are the same thing, basically, and only one of those can run at a time
<JinKazama> no. I havet open anything else. only Pidgyn
<Ultraputz> that's odd...
<Ultraputz> were you using synaptic earlier?
<Ultraputz> better question: do you have terminal open?
<JinKazama> yesterday
<JinKazama> no. nothing else
<JinKazama> only pidgin
<Ultraputz> open terminal and try tthis: ps ux | grep synaptic
<Ultraputz> see if you get anything other than "grep synaptic" back
<Ultraputz> it's also possible that update manager is checking fo updates
<Ultraputz> if it is
<Ultraputz> then that would also lock up the database...
<JinKazama> yes. maybe is that. its runs automatic and in same time I try to open it again ...
<Ultraputz> anyone know anything about themeing xfce splash screen?
<ball> Ultraputz: I know there's a menu option for it.  Were you looking to create one of your own?
<Ultraputz> just figured it out :-)
<Ultraputz> created it, had it in the wrong place
<ball> What file format did it have to be?
<Ultraputz> i'm using balou to drive it, it takes several. png is what i used.
<Ultraputz> i *heart* the alpha channel.
 * ball grins
<ball> I heart the AlphaServer 2100 if that counts ;-)
<Ultraputz> i had one, do not remember which model, until quite recently. it died in '04, and served as a plant stand until '07 :-)
<Ultraputz> was running openbsd.
<Ultraputz> poor man's wopr :-)
 * ball chuckles
<ball> We used to routinely have 200 horny freshers all pounding away on their interactive sessions
<ball> Nice little box that.
<Ultraputz> little? did someone move yours around for you? :-)
<ball> It was little compared to the VAXen 6000 that was had sitting around
<ball> It replaced one of those.
<ball> ...though we had others.
<Ultraputz> ...
<Ultraputz> do you live in a warehouse?
<Ultraputz> or just aboard a really big boat?
<ball> That wasn't at home.
<Ultraputz> ok. thank you. :-)
<ball> I worked in the I.T. department of a university.
<ball> I may buy myself a 2100 one day, just for the craic
 * Ultraputz does presently.
<ball> Ultraputz: which country?
<Ultraputz> united states.
<ball> Ah, I was in Britain.
<ball> Which state, out of interest
<Ultraputz> and where are you now?
<Ultraputz> indiana. which university, " " "
<ball> I'm in Illinois.
<Ultraputz> IU-Bloomington here.
<Ultraputz> previously in madison, wisconsin (UW)
<ball> Ultraputz: do you babysit Big Red?
<Ultraputz> which uni in britian ?
<ball> The University of Glamorgan
<Ultraputz> nope, but i'm in the same building.
<ball> Do you work with AIX at all?
<Ultraputz> i have a much less glamorous job -- interactive courseware and assistance systems. (www/interactive, not phone.)
<Ultraputz> not in the last 5 years.
<ball> I was front-line tech support at Glamorgan... also moonlighted as a tape monkey
<ball> Do you use Blackboard at all?
<Ultraputz> our department does not.
<ball> Our AlphaServer 2100 was on castors.  istr it moved fairly easily.  It was a pedestal, about the size of the small fridge you get in a hotel room
<Ultraputz> the one i had at home was slightly smaller than a hotel fridge, but it would fit under a (tall) desk with no drawers.
 * ball nods
<Ultraputz> had disc array in the front, lcd, etc.
<ball> Did you try Linux on it?
<Ultraputz> i don't use linux for exposed servers.
<ball> BSD?
<Ultraputz> openbsd
<Ultraputz> ja
 * ball nods
<Ultraputz> though i like working with ubuntu server for internal stuff a lot better than open.
<ball> How well does that support the hardware in your AlphaServer?
 * maxamillion decides if its worth having this flame war or just leaving it alone
<Ultraputz> it was hit or moiss.
<maxamillion> and ubuntu is a horrible server choice
<Ultraputz> depends on what you're serving, max.
<ball> omlettes.
<Ultraputz> here at the house, it does a different job that an exposed frontline server does.
<Ultraputz> easy and "don't bother me" matters a lot at home.
<ball> I have to go anyway, I have two chapters of biology to read and I have to be up at 05:30
<Ultraputz> goodnight
<wormsxulla> hello. i've used kppp to launch a connection, and for some reason the application disappeared from the bottom bar, although it's still running in the background. how do i get it back (or switch to it?)
<zoredache> is it on another workspace perhaps?
<wormsxulla> i don't see anything in the other workspaces ô_ö
<wormsxulla> the system monitor is lacking a "switch to it" button - if that would make sense on xubuntu
<wormsxulla> :)
<wormsxulla> ohhhhhhhh
<wormsxulla> it _was_ in another workspace!
<wormsxulla> thanks!
<albertomm> you can use the window list to search for apps on other workspaces
<wormsxulla> the window list?
<albertomm> click with the middle button on the desktop
<albertomm> there's also an applet for the panel that do the same
<wormsxulla> meh, i got a touchpad on the eee pc. the middle button is kinda hard to achieve
<albertomm> its like the window list on a mac
<wormsxulla> applet for the panel
<wormsxulla> i'll look for that. thank you
<jarnos> Can you install Grub (1st stage) on other place than MBR by the desktop CD?
<o7andrew> howto view application commands used in the xfce menu?
<jarnos> o7andrew: Do you mean the automatically inserted items?
<o7andrew> jarnos: yep
<jarnos> o7andrew: I have wondered it myself, too. I guess there is a file somewhere.
<o7andrew> hehe oh.k
<PE-swe> Hello. Dunno if this is correct forum for this question, but here goes: I've recently bought a new toy, asus eee, and installed xubuntu. Runs ok, but I'm trying to slim it down even further and so wonder if syslogd really is important? For this type of machine I mean. I'm never going to check logs on this one, is syslogd doing anything important else than keeping logs?
<wormsxulla> (interesting question)
<TheSheep> no, but logs are important
<TheSheep> and it's not taking much resources for it
<wormsxulla> i was wondering what was the proper way to see the total disk space used by the system, by the applications, and by user's files
<wormsxulla> (in order to strip down stuff)
<TheSheep> wormsxulla: there is no distinction between 'system files' and 'application files'
<PE-swe> yes, and I wouldnt dream of it on my "normal-sized" laptop, but on this baby I'd like to try and get it as slimmed down as possible (for fun) to check if it's possible to get bootup times similar to asus org. linux
<TheSheep> wormsxulla: user files are usually only in /home
<TheSheep> wormsxulla: there is that command 'du' with lots of useful command line options
<wormsxulla> so "man du" :)
<TheSheep> wormsxulla: also df if you have /home on a separate partition
<PE-swe> isn't here a really nice tool for checking diskspace in ubuntu? graphical
<wormsxulla> nah. i have a single 4gb partition on the eee pc
<wormsxulla> PE-swe: there is a tab in the system monitor
<TheSheep> PE-swe: yes, baobab
<TheSheep> it doesn't display in teh menu because of an old bug
 * wormsxulla hopes baobab takes the size of a bonsai
<PE-swe> similar to throwing-out-syslogd, would I be amazingly stupid to shut down anacron and cron in services?
<TheSheep> PE-swe: I'd leave anacron
<TheSheep> PE-swe: it only runs on startup and shutdown anyways
<PE-swe> ok, but if im not interested in logs, what else would the cron-jobs do for me?
<TheSheep> PE-swe: cleanup
<PE-swe> =)
<TheSheep> PE-swe: updateing of locate database
<TheSheep> PE-swe: deleting old temp files
<PE-swe> temp-files goes to remfs anyway
<TheSheep> PE-swe: this kind of stuff
<PE-swe> rams
<PE-swe> ramfs
<TheSheep> some unix apps rely on you having some kind of a cron daemon
<TheSheep> that's why anacron was invented
<PE-swe> ok, thanks
<TheSheep> PE-swe: btw, http://www.slashgear.com/five-second-boot-mod-for-asus-eee-pc-0618430/
<TheSheep> PE-swe: gdm is one nasty huge beast
<PE-swe> aah, is this just for graphical login?
<wormsxulla> TheSheep: i'm sorry to ask a stupid question, but i see in synaptic that baobal belongs to a gnome toolset. but i thought xubuntu was using xfce, not gnome?
<wormsxulla> *baobab
<TheSheep> wormsxulla: xubuntu is using the best lightweight gtk applications out there. Gnome is using some of them too.
<wormsxulla> ah ok
<wormsxulla> (i was just asking because i see people saying "x looks ugly with gnome/kde/xfce...", so just checking)
<wormsxulla> x not being THE x
<TheSheep> gnome apps look good with xfce, they use the same gui toolkit and themes
<wormsxulla> ah, ok
<wormsxulla> :) that answers my question, thank you
<wormsxulla> so "du -a -h" is a valid command?
<wormsxulla> now where is the command to output the result of a command to a file? something like du -a -h > result.txt ?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> personally I like  du -Sk | sort -n
<wormsxulla> meh :)
 * wormsxulla tries this one
<wormsxulla> cool one!
<wormsxulla> would disabling the disk cache for browsers help on small systems?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> is there an easy way to make an install cd of my current state xubuntu?
<jarnos> Might be hard to fit all in one CD.
<jarnos> Anybody tried Puppet?
<The_Sorrow> hi there... i would need some help with my soundcard
<The_Sorrow> uhm, i cannot get a sound-input, my mics not working... could anybody give me a helping hand with the problem?
<homebrewcider> Hi all, I have a micro sd card in a sd adapter, in a USB card reader, it shows up automatically on plugging in, as vfat, my user comes up as owner, with "read and write" access, but I can't write to it. What do I need to do please?
<homebrewcider> the USB reader shows up as read only
<homebrewcider> I need to write to it
<KingOfDos> Does someone know a SIP proxy which can rewrite my SIP headers from Asterisk? This is needed because Asterisk can't handle a double NAT env (he thinks that the SIP ATA behind NAT1 is "internet", and asterisk only supports the "externip" inside the [general] block of the sip.conf.
<KingOfDos> (wait, this is Xubuntu, not ubuntu main. so i'll hope that someone here knows something about voip ;) )
<TheSheep> maybe try #voip or something
<Princess_Khorde> 666
<floating> anyone know whats up with my mp3 files that have japanese charachters encoded with utf-8. When i try play them in vlc player or amarok or maybe other players too, the filename gets scrambled
<floating> the filename itself displays correct, and in win xp they appear right
<TheSheep> report a bug to the authors of these players
<floating> no its not the player
<floating> i think
<floating> some setting has to be changed i think, but what
<knome> floating, in amarok, if the file is *really* properly tagged/encoded, it shows right.
<floating> how can i check that ?
<TheSheep> there are some programs that can fix these things
<TheSheep> I think quodlibet had a plugin for that
<TheSheep> or was it exfalso?
<floating> im not sure if my fstab has put utf-8 to sda7
<knome> floating, i think the easiest way to fix tags is to rewrite them in [insert_utf8_capable_editor_here] and copypaste them into tags.
<floating> for ext3 drives, my fstab has no "utf8" tag in there
<floating> copy-paste manually all mp3 files info to some program ?
<floating> but the files are already in proper utf-8, if i take "ls" command and see the filenames appear correctly
<floating> but when i see the filename in a music player i see
<floating> file:///home/ville/06%20%E5%AE%9F%E3%81%AE%E5%A8%98%E3%82%92%E3%83%8A%E3%83%B3%E3%83%91.mp3
<TheSheep> that's an url, and it's url-encoded properly
<floating> ok, how can i check the filename in amarok
<floating> ah, i can see that correctly
<floating> but the tags are correct in foobar2000 in win xp
<floating> the files are on a windows drive. i wonder if it is safe to modify the tags from linux ?
<TheSheep> the tags are saved inside the file, filesystem has nothing to do with it
<vidd> floating, just for S&G...what happens if you rename the file?
<vidd> floating, if the files are on a windows drive, try copying the file to your local system and see if the issue remains
<floating> i tried, remains
<floating> i can rename the tag manually in amarok edit tag
<floating> then it appears correctly
<floating> just soo many files
<floating> i tried reading quodlibet documentation but dont see a clear referance for fixing encodings
<TheSheep> maybe it was cowbell
<floating> hmm, are the "web" repositories important ?
<TheSheep> floating: what do you mean?
<floating> i had to remove those because there was this bug
<floating> The following packages have unmet dependencies: easytag: Depends: libid3-3.8.3c2a but it is not installable
<floating> E: Broken packages
<floating> i dont know what those web repositories are for
<floating> so now when i cant install something like easytag, i thought that maybe i need those repositories
<TheSheep> floating: I have no idea what are you talking about
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<floating> that will take me another hour or so to read all those information
<floating> so guess i'll just forget that easytag :P
<TheSheep> floating: then maybe ask a more precise question
<floating> is being unable to install the program called easytag related to not having "web" repositories ?
<TheSheep> no idea what those "web" repositories you are talking about are, maybe try to pastebin the whole message you get when trying to install easytag
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<floating> all i got i pasted here, 3 rows or so
<TheSheep> that's all?
<floating> if i google that libid, i find some feisty files
<TheSheep> what if you try to install it explicitly?
<floating> ah, not
<TheSheep> !info libid3
<ubottu> Package libid3 does not exist in hardy
<floating> http://pastebin.ca/1229365
<floating> okay, so maybe i try that cowbell ^^
<TheSheep> what happens when you do 'sudo apt-get install libid3-3.8.3c2a' ?
<floating> it gives lot of non-installable files too!
<floating> :/
<TheSheep> maybe fix your repos
<TheSheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<TheSheep> see here
<floating> cant install, no installation candidates
<floating> hmm is that synaptic package manger
<floating> for xubu
<TheSheep> synapptic has similar option, yes
<TheSheep> that's the 'software sources' dialog though
<TheSheep> you can use one or the other, it doesn't matter
<floating> okay, if i follow the instructions on that site, i come back to my problem that i had before
<floating> someone mentioned me to remove some tags
<floating> now i had to retag them, and i get now
<floating> Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<floating> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<floating> but.. maybe i try main server instead of finland
<floating> that i not tried yet
<floating> same problem..
<floating> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<floating> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<floating> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<floating> and i cant tag anything on the updates tab
<ciapsadm> Hi
<ciapsadm> Who add applications to desktop?
<vidd> ciapsadm, click and drag the binary to the desktop
<vidd> for example...if you want to run the game gnome-sudoku from the games menu....
<ciapsadm> Not move
<vidd> open the folder holding the executable
<vidd> not the menu
<ciapsadm> Ok
<vidd> or you can create a launcher with the executable name
<ciapsadm> Ok
<ciapsadm> I have successful
<ciapsadm> How block desktop?
<ciapsadm> Add block desktop to panel 1
<ciapsadm> And not go
<oklinux> any here try archlinux
<Kre|S> hi everybody
<vidd> hello Kre|S
<ciapsadm> What useful things can make Xubuntu?
<vinnl> ciapsadm, sorry?
<floating> electricity
<maxamillion> heh
<nutria> hi guys. i'm, trying to boot Hardy Heron of a usb drive and i got stuck. After booting it says "Busybox" and i have a very limited shell. any ideas?
<vinnl> nutria, which method did you use?
<nutria> pendrivelinux.com
<nutria> it is a fat16 partition
<vinnl> nutria, how many machines have you tried it on? I get the same with mine using Xubuntu 8.10, but only on my own computer
<nutria> only 1 machine
<nutria> it's an amd64
<nutria> i'm trying hardy heron i386
<vinnl> Well, if you can, I'd recommend you to give it a try somewhere else to see if the problem is related to the hardware
<vinnl> What I did with my problem is report a bug,  but there's not much activity on that :(
<nutria> well....it boots fine from the CD....also, i managed to boot Damn Small Linux of the same flash on the same machine
<vinnl> Same here... Well, not the DSL thing, but I managed to run other versions
<nutria> welll....in my understanding, my computer gets stuck in initrd and doesn't load the full kernel
<vinnl> Also, when doing all the manual stuff like pendrivelinux.com suggested it works, however, not using usb-creator
<nutria> right?
<vinnl> You might give that a try
<vinnl> Yeah something like that I suppose
<nutria> i'm not using usb-creator
<vinnl> Perhaps you should :P
<nutria> :))
<nutria> ok
<nutria> i'll give it a shot
<henson> Is there an easy way to update from 8.04 to 8.10 without reinstalling my system?
<TheSheep> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vinnl> In short: yes :)
<henson> cool, that simple!  I thought it'd be harder going into beta
<vidd> xchat-systray depends on xchat >2.0.4 and I have xchat 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 installed .... anyone know why it will not install?
<vidd> synaptic only says it requires xchat, but its not going to be installed
<TheSheep> vidd: what about apt-get?
<vidd> The_Kernel, same
<vidd> TheSheep, the same
<vidd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/58876/
<TheSheep> vidd: you have xchat or xchat-gnome?
<vidd> xchat
<vidd> xchat 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 installed
<TheSheep> Package: xchat
<TheSheep> Replaces: xchat-common (<< 1.6.0-1), xchat-systray
<oklinux> any one here try archlinux ?
<TheSheep> vidd: I guess it exp,ain it
<TheSheep> oklinux: try #archlinux or #archy
<Odd-rationale> oklinux: i use it... but for archlinux talk /join #archlinux...
<Odd-rationale> vidd: i dont thing this will help, but have you tried aptitude?
<oklinux> ok thanks Odd-rationale
<vidd> TheSheep, i have xchat-common 2.8.4-0ubuntu7
<vidd> Odd-rationale, trying now....
<TheSheep> vidd: basically, xchat-systray is already included in that xchat package
<TheSheep> vidd: xchat replaces xchat-systray
<TheSheep> vidd: you don;t need it
<vidd> but it doesnt work
<TheSheep> then file a bug
<oklinux> Odd-rationale, do you use xubuntu too ?
<Odd-rationale> oklinux: i used to
<oklinux> ubuntu ?
<Odd-rationale> yeah, i used to use that too, before i used xubuntu...
<oklinux> so you on arch now ?
<Odd-rationale> yeah. ot. pm if you wish...
<vidd> can anyone recommend a guide for removing all traces of ubuntu after installing xubuntu-desktop?
<TheSheep> vidd: remove ubuntu-desktop and run apt-get autoremove
<TheSheep> vidd: should work as long as you didn't use aptitude
<Odd-rationale> vidd: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<vidd> ok
<TheSheep> note that yelp is, in fact, in xubuntu intrepid
<TheSheep> for example
<vidd> im installing via the ubuntu alt-cd
<oklinux> what does that do Odd-rationale ? the link
<Odd-rationale> oklinux: take a look :D removes all of the ubuntu or kubuntu packages, and leaves you with a pure xubuntu-desktop
<oklinux> but if you run xubuntu then you dont need to do that correct ?
<TheSheep> you don't need to do that even if you don't run it
 * vidd just wants to free up the wasted space
<zoredache_> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Odd-rationale> oklinux: suppose you had ubuntu installed. then you wanted to try out xubuntu. so you sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. then you really liked xubuntu, and wanted to get rid of gnome... that would be a good time to run those commands...
<vidd> and if there were an even lighter desktop environment, id use that
<Odd-rationale> vidd: tried lxde?
<vidd> yeah....
<vidd> but upgrade to 8.10 killed it
<Odd-rationale> definetely lighter than xfce...
<vidd> i was very impressed
<zoredache> what do you need to do?  If you want really light you could just start an xterm
<TheSheep> ratpoison :)
<Odd-rationale> yeah, or you could just go with a wm...
<Odd-rationale> i use openbox
<vidd> in 8.10, it pulls in a mountain of gnome stuff
 * vidd wishes he had the expertise to built the DE from the ground up
<Odd-rationale> and if i ever decide to go back to gnome or xfce, i would probably continue to use openbox as the wm...
<oklinux> what about fvwm
<Odd-rationale> never tried fvwm
<oklinux> brb
<slow-motion> hi
<vidd> hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi vidd
<vidd> is it possible to install a cli-only system from the alt cd?
<vidd> or do you need the server disk?
<vinnl> The latter, I think
<vidd> =\ ya usta-could
<charlie-tca> If you did an expert install and did not install the right items, maybe?
<vidd> well...once this install finishes, ill restart and try that
<zoredache> It seems like you should be able to nstall a cli-only system from the alt cd... you might have to get the preseed file and host it on a http site...
<zoredache> then provide the correct boot option to load the preseed
<Nillerz> hell
<Nillerz> o
<Nillerz> sorry
<Nillerz> Has anyone here set up a local intranet for file-sharing between a windows PC and a xubuntu box?
<vinnl> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nillerz> not looking for samba, want something faster
<Nillerz> like HTTP  or BitTorrent
<Nillerz> \for file sharing
<zoredache> Setup apache for webdav perhaps?
<The_Kernel> or FTP
<zoredache> apache *with* webdav rather
<Nillerz> I'm actually wanting to do it with a small DNS setup
<TheSheep> Nillerz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630
<Nillerz> The apache setup I can do, I just want to do some dns stuff first
<zoredache> dns has nothing to do with file sharing, but installing DNS may be useful on an intranet
<TheSheep> zeroconf works well as a dns replacement in a local network
<TheSheep> it's apple's bonjour protocol
<Nillerz> Yeah, I can figure the networking out later I just want my computer set up as a nameserver right now
<TheSheep> Nillerz: that link I gave you explains how to do it
<zoredache> install bind, make up a random name you will use for your private zone, and setup bind for that zone
<Nillerz> okay, thanks
<Nillerz> what about bittorrent, while we're on the subject? How does that fare, speed-wise, compared to FTP and HTTP?
<Nillerz> Any other protocols that might do pretty quick?
<zoredache> if you only have 2 points communicating, it should be almost identical... It may be worse since it has overheadto do lots of checksumming
<Nillerz> but on the plus-side, you get to continue transfers if interrupted...
<Nillerz> I'll have to do some experimenting
<TheSheep> Nillerz: ftp and http can also continue
<zoredache> http, and ftp can continue transfers if the server and clients are configured correctly
<vidd> Nillerz, for an intranet, ftp would be better then bit torrent
<TheSheep> Nillerz: and don't forget about nfs
<Nillerz> so FTP is the best?
<vidd> for an intranet...yes
<Nillerz> I'll set up an HTTP/FTP server on both computers (luckily the other computer has this area pretty well charted) so that it's easy for other users
<zoredache> I prefer http because it is easy to get it outside through an SSH tunnel
<vidd> not too shabby for internet either
<zoredache> getting ftp/nfs/smb through an SSH tunnel is pretty difficult
<Nillerz> Okay, let's say it's a LAN party and I need to get an .iso file across several computers, in theory wouldnt' bitTorrent be better?
<vidd> on a lan....no...ftp is better
<Nillerz> But you got multiple peers, so I'm thinking since you have several people...
<zoredache> the transfer may be faster... but getting all the computers access to the torrent server may be a pain
<Nillerz> right, 'd need to streamline that
<zoredache> given the speed of a lan it probably wouldn't worth the effort
<Nillerz> I might need to experiment a bit...
<TheSheep> especially with 1Gb ethernet cards
<Nillerz> Well, usually the files take a good 6 or 7 minutes
<Nillerz> At any rate, still better than accessing a shared windows folder
<zoredache> there are many reasons smb sucks, but when properly configured it isn't significanly different from anything else
<Nillerz> I'm on wireless.
<zoredache> My expereinece that the speed of the hard drives is the biggest bottle neck ona  LAN
<Nillerz> I know my card can do faster but SMb times out, so I'm going to test other protocols
<vidd> Nillerz, the only reason bittorrent would be better then ftp is the "no login needed" factor....
<zoredache> torrents would be far worse on wireless probably...
<Odd-rationale> there is a pretty easy script here called ShareMe: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=56623
<Nillerz> then the multiple peer thing
<Odd-rationale> which is simply a python script that sets up an ftp server...
<vidd> easily compensated by a web page with the file on a download page or ftp w/ annonomous configured
<zoredache> but on a wireless network every peer sees everythign anyway...  You would almost want to use a custom multicast protocol
<Nillerz> I'm going to have to set up HTTP anyway, maybe PHP too, so my users will be able to choose the torrent to download.
<Nillerz> This isn't just for basic home networking but I'm going to stress test it as a LAN party server
<vidd> Nillerz, then can i recomend torrentflux?
<Nillerz> at a LAN party, it'll all be hard-line though
<Nillerz> Torrentflux... let me google that
<vidd> Nillerz, http://tf-b4rt.berlios.de
<vidd> its what i use
<Nillerz> Ooh, a small bit-torrent file manager
<Nillerz> Okay, so TorrentFlux to be a tracker
<vidd> Nillerz, you go to the link i posted?
<Nillerz> that's what it is right?
<Nillerz> http://www.torrentflux.com/ not this?
<vidd> Nillerz, if you want the limited version
<vidd> Nillerz, http://tf-b4rt.berlios.de
<vidd> MUCH better
<Nillerz> okay, thanks
<Nillerz> Now, all I need to do is at an event simply set my computer up with its external (which'll probably be wiped afterwards) and set up a bittorrent tracker
<Nillerz> perhaps even set up some google-ads just to be a prick
<Nillerz> then once that's set up it's the DNS that's the problem
<vidd> Nillerz, dns is a snap
<Nillerz> I might just skip that since techies go to lan parties and write the 192.168.1._ on a big piece of paper...
<vidd> install bind
<Nillerz> Is it too much to ask for bind to come in a .deb?
<vidd> sudo apt-get install bind9
<vidd> cant get any easier then that
<Nillerz> heh
<Nillerz> I'm gonna get greedy
<Nillerz> does it... have a GUI?
<vidd> Nillerz, im looking for one
<Nillerz> I don't need one, I would just laugh if it did
<vidd> sudo apt-get install gbindadmin
<Nillerz> lol
<Nillerz> ruh roh
<Nillerz> everything is crashing! zomg!!11one
<vidd> ?
<Nillerz> nevermind
<vidd> Nillerz, check this out: http://85.214.17.244/gadmintools/
<vidd> most are in the repo's (i believe)
<Nillerz> heh
<Nillerz> I plan to have this thing available as a webserver and bittorrent tracker and nameserver by the end of the day
<vidd> heh...you can make it an entire ISP by then!
<Nillerz> Right, but this BEAST only has 380 mb of ram so yeah...
 * vidd personally recomends FTP server as well
<Nillerz> and usenet access might be a bitch...
<Nillerz> By the way, is there a way to do that without going through your ISP?
<vidd> usenet?
<Nillerz> yeah
<zoredache> there are providers you can pay to get access to usenet
<Nillerz> how do those providers access usenet?
<vidd> there are providers giving access away
<vidd> dunno...havent used usenet for over 10 years
<TheSheep> google groups, for example
<TheSheep> or http://news.motzarella.org/
<Nillerz> That's not really usenet is it? I mean, it's just an archive of usenet posting
<zoredache> it is a bit like a p2p system...  you have links to a few peers and pull changes from them
<TheSheep> Nillerz: no, you can post too
<Nillerz> oh, hmm
<TheSheep> Nillerz: but you have to use their ugly web client
<TheSheep> which sucks
<Nillerz> ah, well, a tear shed for the death of usenet, anyway, back to my networking stuff
<Nillerz> By the way, there is a pre-wedding party going on right now in my house and I'm doing this instead. :3
<Nillerz> !favorite
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<slow-motion> n8
<_dbd_l12> hi, i've turned of the 'show icons in menu' in the xfce menu (which works) but it still shows the icons when right-clicking the desktop to turn up the xfce menu. Any way to also disable these icons? I'm on xubuntu 8.04.
<_dbd_l12> ok, i've found the answer here: http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/xfdesktop/branches/xfce_4_4/README
#xubuntu 2008-10-18
<DCPom> i have two partitions of x/ubuntu, how can i choose which one is default?
<zoredache> what do you mean, default?
<zoredache> how are you switching between them right now?
<gometz> i'm having a problem... my task bar disappeared & i don't know how it happened or how to get it back
<Odd-rationale> gometz: try alt+f2 and run xfce4-panel
<gometz> i'm guessing that should go into the start scripts?
<Odd-rationale> did that get your panels back?
<gometz> yes it did, ty :)
<Odd-rationale> i think something got messed up with your sessions file...
 * ball still doesn't really understand sessions.
<gometz> probably like a browser session <.<
<ball> Browser sessions don't persist across reboots though.
<ball> hello DCPom
<DCPom> heya ball
<ecksii> Howdy
<DCPom> hey
<ecksii> Anyone have experience with Xubuntu 8.04 and the Asus Eee?
<DCPom> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ecksii> !eee no network
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee no network
<ecksii> !eee no eth0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee no eth0
<ecksii> !eee eth0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee eth0
<gometz> any idea what package chkconfig might be in?
<Odd-rationale> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Odd-rationale> :P
<ecksii> no
<ecksii> np
<ecksii> I'm having trouble getting wired networking going on an Asus eee with Xubuntu 8.04
<ecksii> (The bot's not helping)
<ecksii> Looks like xubuntu and the eee are not meant to work together.
<xn00b> Hi all
<xn00b> Can anybody direct me to some good tuts for setting up networking in xubuntu?
<dakun> anyone here?
<xn00b> They do suggest patience in here, im waiting too :-)
<dakun> oh, i wasnt being impatient, i was just trying to stur responses
<xn00b> ok
<dakun> umm, for xubuntu 8.10, will it have xfce 4.6.x on it?
<xn00b> mission accomplished :-)
<dakun> yup
<xn00b> do you happen to know of tutorials for getting one's network up and running in xubuntu?
<xn00b> it's not native in the Thunar file manager
<dakun> umm, if you use samba you can just use the samba, i use smbmount and point it to ~/../share and mount the shared folders from the other computers to those folders. the only drawback i see is that when the other computer isnt connected it laggs the file manager
<dakun> i havent figured out how the whole permissions thing work with passworded accounts
<xn00b> aha, ok.. thanks for the tip anyway
<dakun> np
<dakun> umm, for xubuntu 8.10, will it have xfce 4.6.x on it?
<xn00b> i cannot answer that question unfortunatly
<dakun> damn
<dakun> its kinda the only reason i want to update to intrepid
<xn00b> ok, I'm a complete newbie
<dakun> all the package updates will work for hardy for another year after so i dont want to waste another disc
<xn00b> just went from ubuntu --> to xubuntu
<dakun> ah
<dakun> well im gonna stop using e17 for a while, wait for them to ad some stuff and then check it out again
<dakun> i like xubuntu
<dakun> less extra stuff that i dont use, granted that there is still stuff like that in there
<xn00b> me to, it's much faster on the laptop Im using
<xn00b> but a major con with the lack of browsing ones network
<dakun> yup, xfce 4.6 is supposed to be even faster
<dakun> ues samba
<dakun> use'
<xn00b> like, for music, video etc
<dakun> oh
<dakun> just use the bookmark side bar
<xn00b> ok, the "server"  have is a Synology NAS
<dakun> what?
<xn00b> it's does not run Samba
<xn00b> but I think it runs windows type of shares.
<dakun> oh, your running a xubuntu server, not desktop
<dakun> right?
<xn00b> no, I'm writing from a xubuntu laptop right now.. and want to gain access to my NAS (synology)
<xn00b> on the network
<dakun> i have no idea what a NAS synology is
<eirehac1> network-attached storage
<xn00b> sorry,   NAS (network area storage)   Synology is the brand
<xn00b> attached yes
<dakun> i see
<eirehac1> xn00b: do you have NFS enabled
<dakun> have you enabled nfs settings
<dakun> agh
<dakun> beat me too it
<eirehac1> haha sorry bout that, ill be quiet. :/ heh
<xn00b> oh, probably now :-)
<dakun> its ok, the more help the better
<dakun> http://www.synology.com/enu/support/releaseNote/NFS_note.pdf
<xn00b> excellect.. thanks
<dakun> np
<eirehac1> haha good point
<dakun> http://www.synology.at/enu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=6642&p=31518
<xn00b> I'm trying to get my linux chops together
<xn00b> thanks dakun
<dakun> np
<xn00b> nfs vs. smb   who's the winner?
<dakun> idk if that leads to it working but it might point in the right direction
<dakun> idk
<mconway88> nfs! :D
<dakun> nfs...
<xn00b> ok mconway88 , is it because it is more transparent?
<mconway88> http://www.freeporndumpster.com/images/0841283/whaletail0023.jpg
<xn00b> small networks it should be ok i guess.  but larger ones with  security stuff then?...
<dakun> personas addon for firefox
<dakun> pretty cool
<xn00b> what is it?
<dakun> its a sorta themeing plugin only its kinda simplified but its still experimental
<dakun> its still in the mozilla labs
<xn00b> ok
<dakun> agh, i cant do anything with gim
<dakun> gimp'
<XFCEntral> yeahh as much as i like the fact its free over Photoshop, it can be a bit difficult
<dakun> a bit?
<XFCEntral> haha may be an understatement yes
<dakun> i havnt used it for hardly anything but a screenshot or 2
<xn00b> I had that dilemma too..  PS is what i've worked with for years
<XFCEntral> yeah my girlfriend likes it but i find it wastes space
<dakun> ide rather go and download the .net and use pdn
<xn00b> its too expensive
<dakun> ?
<dakun> the .net framework? expensive? did ms start charging for dowloads?
<xn00b> no, Photoshop
<dakun> oh
<dakun> i like inkscape best though
<dakun> • There is no need for users to have separate home directories on every network machine. Home directories could be set up on the NFS server and made available throughout the network.
<dakun> oh yeah, thats definitly better then smb
<xn00b> I'm going to split,  thanks for the help
<dakun> np
<dakun> cya
<DCPom> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<DCPom> should i install nautilus on xubuntu to connect to an FTP server?
<JinKazama> DCPom , u can connect with ftp server from the command line
<ciapsadm> Hi, everybody
<ciapsadm> I have a problem with Xubuntu,
<ciapsadm> Not detect GPS
<ciapsadm> I put the USB cable and I shoved in my GPS and nothing appears to Xubuntu to install or configure
<ciapsadm> Led to the GPS on, but the computer does not detect anything
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: what program are you using to read from the gps?
<ciapsadm> Not program
<ciapsadm> I do not use GPS program in Xubuntu
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: then what do you need gps for?
<ciapsadm> I want to get some music on it, as are the card in it
<XFCEntral> do you have a card reader?
<ciapsadm> Not
<XFCEntral> maybe your GPS will let you manage the music and photos on your card on the computer, but that was probably meant for Windows, or Win and Mac. :(
<ciapsadm> How do you detect Xubuntu I connect the GPS to the computer?
<XFCEntral> which company made your GPS unit?
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: you can try 'lsusb' in terminal and see if it's listed
<ciapsadm> Company is G P S
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: also dmesg may show you some messages related to it
<ciapsadm> XFCEntral: The problem as not windoze not go
<ciapsadm> TheSheep: I wrote in terminal lsusb not give me anything appears
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: then it doesn't even detect the device
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: is it on?
<ciapsadm> TheSheep: Look what I appear: http://www.pastebin.ca/1230012
<tape> moro
<Waltman15> I have a question.. Im hoping someone can answer.
<Waltman15> Is anyone here at the moment?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Waltman15> Im sorry.. I was wondering if it is considered legal for me to distribute CDs with Xubuntu and Ubuntu burned on to them for the price I payed for the CD?
<TheSheep> Waltman15: it depends on the licences of the software contined on the cd, but most of it is either GPL or BSD licence, and they permit it
<TheSheep> Waltman15: actually, they permit you to charge any amount of money for it
<TheSheep> Waltman15: note that I'm not a lawyer though
<Waltman15> So if I do sell these CDs i should be in the clear legally?
<tape> How I do this
<Waltman15> I have to go to bed. Thanks TheSheep! I appreciate the elp!
<Waltman15> help*
<ciapsadm_> TheSheep
<ciapsadm_> I managed to follow, but do not have access to the disk (card)
<TheSheep> ciapsadm_: I don't know, maybe try googling for the model name of your device and 'ubuntu' or 'linux'
<ciapsadm_> But I managed to follow;)
<ciapsadm_> Just do not know why I can not change anything on the card, I do not have access
<slow-motion> hi
<ciapsadm_> Hi
<jarnos> Would Skipstone be nice lightweight browser?
<jarnos> Anybody tried midbrowser? It works in 8.10.
<jarnos> " a mobile web browser based on Firefox"
<jarnos> netsurf is yet another lightweight web browser; no javascript, though. People with old computers might like to know about these.
<MadBrozzeR> Hi. Does anyone know how to make Wine understand ru_RU.UTF-8?
<MadBrozzeR> Is there someone alive?..
<DarkLimit> Hi guys, I installed Xubuntu and when I installed the updates  it refuses to load and takes me to a busybox screen why is that?
<knome> DarkLimit, check that xfce session is selected at gdm login
<DarkLimit> is this before I update it?
<knome> DarkLimit, you do get a graphical login screen after updates?
<DarkLimit> no none at all.....
<DarkLimit> just a buysbox screen and nothign happens
<DarkLimit> just sits there...
<knome> you probably mean that it is on command line interface?
<DarkLimit> you got it
<DarkLimit> won't even le t em get to the logon screen
<DarkLimit> me
<knome> not even the CLI one?
<DarkLimit> what you mean CLI? sorry new to this
<knome> command line interface = cli
<DarkLimit> it's a dos screen if thats what you mean
<knome> yes.
<DarkLimit> yes
<knome> but do you get cli login?
<DarkLimit> all it shows is the version of ubuntu and it sits at infanate command line if I spelled that correctly..
<knome> does it say "machine-name login:" ?
<DarkLimit> no
<knome> ok, do you have any output on tty1 (press ctrl+alt+f1)
<DarkLimit> I can't check I uninstalled it and am re-doing it
<DarkLimit> and
<knome> DarkLimit, ok, good luck with the installation this time. i hope all goes well
<DarkLimit> but all went wrong after I did the update... I just won't update it
<knome> yeah, and we might never get the bug fixed/problem solved...
<knome> anyway, i will go and eat now. ->
<DarkLimit> thanks alot
<vidd> Odd-rationale, can you come to #xubuntu-offtopic ? i have a question about lxde in ubuntu
<gulzar> Hi, where could i find acer-acpi and acerwificontroller packages?
<vidd> gulzar, your running an acer computer?
<gulzar> vidd, yes.
<gulzar> Actually both, acer and a toshiba. Both having the same wifi problem.
<vidd> acer-acpi is now bundled with linux kernel since 2.6.25 or 2.6.24 for Ubuntu
<gulzar> As both have the same cards.
<vidd> so...
<vidd> what does lspci say the wifi card is?
<gulzar> Linux gulzar-laptop 2.6.22-15-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 18:39:13 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<vidd> update your kernel =]
<vidd> anyway....
<vidd> about the wifi card
<gulzar> Im on 7.10 and i have already done an upgrade.
<gulzar> I think i have the lastest of the repository.
<gulzar> yes
<vidd> what does lspci say the card is?
<gulzar> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<vidd> ic...
<vidd> you should simply upgrade your kernel...reboot, and enjoy the card....
<vidd> is aceracpi in your synaptic?
<gulzar> There is no package by acer*
<gulzar> vidd, So that means i got to compile it bu hand :(
<vidd> no
 * gulzar checks the repo
<vidd> let me find the deb....
<gulzar> thanks.
<vidd> gulzar, of course, if you just upgraded to hardy (8.04.1) you would get it automatically
<gulzar> Oh, i dont want to upgrade the distro :(
<gulzar> vidd, I would be happy to install the deb.
<vidd> gulzar, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/base/ is where you find the deb's for the various kernel images
<vidd> make sure you get all the dependencies
<vidd> and make a back-up of your stuff before you proceed
<gulzar> So i should not worry about that being hardy?
<vidd> just need to upgrade
<vidd> should be ok
<gulzar> Thanks :)
<gulzar> vidd, Ill look into it.
<Odd-rationale> vidd: hey there! i just woke up... :P pm me if you wish...
<tzolkin> Hi~~ can xubuntu install evolution?
<TheSheep> yes
<tzolkin> i download one, it's tar.bz2, and i don't know how to install it.
<TheSheep> tzolkin: go to system->synaptic, search for evolution, install it
<TheSheep> tzolkin: you don't have to download anything yourself
<tzolkin> Ah... that's great, thank you =)
<ciapsadm> How do I install my video card?
<vidd> ciapsadm, which video card you got?
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: you power off your computer, open its case, find the right slot for your card, insert it, close the case, power on the computer
<vidd> TheSheep, i think ciapsadm means "the drivers"
<Grey_Loki> Don't forget to connect a monitor if you want to see what you're doing
 * Grey_Loki whistles
<TheSheep> vidd: ah, yeah, you will need a screwdriver for that
<vidd> ciapsadm, what video card you have?
<ciapsadm> vidd: Via
<knome> viae omnes romam ducunt.
<vidd> ciapsadm, go to their website and follow the instructions
<vidd> if its the same kinds i have, the drivers are not built into the kernal
<vidd> but i usually get by with the vesa driver that is built in to the kernel
<ciapsadm> Exactly what should I do?
<vidd> go to via's web site
<vidd> locate your card
<ciapsadm> OK
<vidd> follow the instructions on the site
<DarkJesus> Hello
<vidd> hello DarkJesus
<knome> o.ó
<DarkJesus> Erm
<DarkJesus> What is the username and password for the live cd?
<vidd> ubuntu and black (i beleive)
<vidd> verify username by opening /home
<ciapsadm> How do you see in Xubuntu what I love video
<vidd> ciapsadm, huh???
<ciapsadm> We came up here: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45
<vidd> ok
<vidd> click the "integrated graphics" link
<vidd> since you want the driver for your integrated graphics card
<vidd> DarkJesus, password is "blank" (as in there is no password)
<charlie-tca> DarkJesus: oth, there is a 10 second timer that will count down and then it
<charlie-tca> will log in automatically, if you wait
<ciapsadm> I gave there on the graphic
<vidd> ciapsadm, is this a new board?
<ciapsadm> Yes
<ciapsadm> Here: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45&CatID=3220
<vidd> then look at the box it came in, and find the graphics card
<vidd> OR run lspci in terminal and get the info there
<vidd> pastebin your lspci if you want (http://pastebin.com)
<ciapsadm> vidd: http://www.pastebin.ca/1230288
<vidd> ciapsadm, line 25 tells you EXACTLY which driver you need to download from the site
<ciapsadm> I need to link
<vidd> no...you need to THINK
<ciapsadm> Can not find
<vidd> you gave ME the link to the page already
<vidd> im not going to drive out to your house to int=stall it for you
<Demios> i have question that is not xubuntu related, I just got a new laptop and it lists two hdd partitions. I'm certain there is not two hdds in here, how do I tell if it is one hdd that is partitioned?
<vidd> Demios, does it have a "recovery" feature in windows?
<Demios> yes
<vidd> then the larger partition is the main hard drive, and the smaller partition is the "recovery" partition....one hard drive
<Demios> the second hdd is empty
<vidd> does the "recovery" thing in windows work?
<vidd> Demios, are you saying that in windows explorer it shows 2 partitions? or in linux?
<DCPom> can i use a 10.0.X.X local IP or do i have to use 192.168.X.X
<vidd> DCPom, sure you can
<DCPom> is it the same X.X because i couldn't find a 10.0.X.X in ifconfid
<DCPom> ifconfig*
<vidd> does your router have dhcp enabled?
<DCPom> :\ i don't know...
<vidd> do you know your router's IP address?
<DCPom> yes
<vidd> what is it
<vidd> ?
<DCPom> the local is 10.0.0.1
<vidd> so you are going to set up static IP on this machine?
<vidd> and hard-wired or wifi?
<DCPom> yes and wifi
<DCPom> well
<DCPom> actually half and half
<DCPom> because my *nix is connected via ethernet to a wireless ibook
<vidd> so the ibook is the router
<vidd> do you have it configured as such?
<DCPom> i have it forwarding ethernet, so yes (i think)
<vidd> what is its ip address?
<vidd> for the nic card
<DCPom> i don't understand the question, what do you mean nic card?
<vidd> DCPom, normal configuration for internet sharing is in via lan, share via wifi
<vidd> so what is the ip address of the ibook's lan card
<DCPom> ah 10.0.1.5
<vidd> so your *nix needs to have its gateway set as 10.0.1.5
<DCPom> how do i set that?
<jannott> Hey. I just installed xubuntu on my laptop but i cant boot up coz kernel gets stuck configuring my integrated camera(broken). Kernel just says cannot configure camera and so endlessli
<vidd> DCPom, this might help: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugbasicnet.html
<DCPom> thank you
<kushalsejwal> ﻿I tried to boot my pc from my LiveUSB pen drive with Xubuntu 8.04 by using usb creater0.1.9. It booted but then I was not able to see GUI mode but it stared some command line which was "busy box v1.1.3 ...... build in shell..... initramfs ..." Pls help?
<kushalsejwal> can anybody help me :(
<vidd> kushalsejwal, can that system boot from normal livecd?
<kushalsejwal> I havent burned the .iso yet I tried
<vidd> how much ram?
<kushalsejwal> vidd: xubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386 is what I downloaded from xubuntu site I hope its the correct live CD one
<kushalsejwal> 512
<vidd> if your system meets the minimal requirements, and is intel processor or AMD32 processor...should be the right image
<kushalsejwal> vidd: I have ATI graphic card is that what creating the problem
<vidd> quite possible
 * vidd never uses the live cd....
<kushalsejwal> yeah mine is 32 bit so I installed the i386 which is I gues st the right one
<vidd> its always more trouble thenm its worth
<kushalsejwal> I do use live CD often but I thought to try Xubuntu this time I have always use only Ubuntu or kubuntu live CDs
<vidd> do either of those run on that system?
<kushalsejwal> yeah they do
<vidd> then the issue is most likely the pendrive image isnt working correctly
<vidd> a proper live cd burn should be fine
<kushalsejwal> vidd: actually I wanted to check it before wasting a CD that was the primary reason I tried it on pendrive but I guess I have to use a Cd for this
<vidd> then make a testbox
<vidd> set up qemu
<vidd> then install the iso onto the qemu
<kushalsejwal> qemu? testbox?
<vidd> if it fails, the image is bad
<vidd> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<vidd> it will let you create a sort-off virtual machine on that system
<kushalsejwal> okay so is it like virtual box/
<kushalsejwal> ?
<vidd> you mount the iso as the cdrom for the qemu environment and install
<vidd> yes
<kushalsejwal> okay I got it I would try it that way
<kushalsejwal> so vidd you use xubuntu?
<vidd> yes
<kushalsejwal> how is it? as compared to ubuntu
<vidd> i prefer to install from the mini iso
<vidd> i prefer it
<vidd> the mini iso is < 10 MB
<vidd> only has the stuff get your network up and running....
<kushalsejwal> oh minimal installtion I heard about it but dont konw what exactly it is would google about it
<vidd> and you can install any and all *buntu's with the one disk
<vidd> no...not minimal install
<vidd> net install
<kushalsejwal> ok through internet
<kushalsejwal> like we install packages thru it
<kushalsejwal> right
<vidd> yep
<kushalsejwal> never tried it but sounds cool ;)
<vidd> and you can install xubuntu from it, cli-only from it, ubuntu from it, etc
<kushalsejwal> ok
<vidd> so which version you want? 7.04, 7.10, 8.04, 8.10?
<vidd> they even have dapper
<vidd> =]
<vidd> kushalsejwal, which version?
<vidd> so i can post the link
<kushalsejwal> I want 8.10
<vidd> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<vidd> the file is "mini.iso
<vidd> 9.9MB
<kushalsejwal> okay
<kushalsejwal> so just boot the pc from this and everything is done
<kushalsejwal> right
<vidd> no...it will start an installer program
<Odd-rationale> the mini.iso downloadas all the packages from the internet
<vidd> you configure it the way you want, all the packages get downloaded off the internet rather then from the disk
<Odd-rationale> so if you have slow internet connection, it might take a while... :P
<kushalsejwal> okay I understud thanks buddy :)
<Odd-rationale> the alternative cd can do a cli install as well...
<kushalsejwal> cli?
<Odd-rationale> command line interface
<kushalsejwal> Odd-rationale: I got cli with the desktop Live CD as well :(
<kushalsejwal>  ﻿Odd-rationale: ﻿I tried to boot my pc from my LiveUSB pen drive with Xubuntu 8.04 by using usb creater0.1.9. It booted but then I was not able to see GUI mode but it stared some command line which was "busy box v1.1.3 ...... build in shell..... initramfs ..." Pls help?
<vidd> kushalsejwal, that was a failed boot....not an install
<Odd-rationale> busybox is different than a command line install of ubuntu...
<kushalsejwal> thanks for all the help. See you later. Bye
<[ifrog]> Hey, vid
<[ifrog]> vidd,
<[ifrog]> vidd, Around?
<vidd> [ifrog], yeah...im here
<[ifrog]> vidd, I installed 2.6.24 and it does not work.
<vidd> did you reboot afterwords?
<[ifrog]> vidd, actually i listened and upgrade to hardy which came with that kernel.
<[ifrog]> Rebooted twice.
<[ifrog]> vidd, How do you know if that kernel really supports the hardware, is there is list somewhere?
<vidd> now that you are on the current release you should have an easier time getting that card to work
<[ifrog]> vidd, how is that?
<[ifrog]> I though you said the kernel supports it by default.
<vidd> i assumed you had instructions for getting the card to work and you needed acer-acpi to get it to work
<vidd> acer-acpi is fully integrated into the kernel
<[ifrog]> I read online that with acer packages it works.
<vidd> what other acer packages are needed?
<[ifrog]> But i still cant find that package in the hardy
<vidd> [ifrog], http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624959
<vidd> turn on the restricted driver
<[ifrog]> its on.
<vidd> so the driver is listed as active in the restricted drivers app?
<[ifrog]> yes, its ticked there.
<[ifrog]> it actually did it automatically.
<vidd> then its installed
<[ifrog]> as i installed from the dvd.
<[ifrog]> well iwconfig and the tray icon does not show it.
<vidd> whats the problem then?
<[ifrog]> the device is not created at all.
<vidd> pastebin ifconfig for me
<[ifrog]> ah, got to switch the internet to it, As i got only one lan cable here..
<[ifrog]> just a sec..
<caram3l0> hello, i'm having some problems. i was working ok on my xubuntu, then i needed to restart, when i did that, it booted again and with no internet, it is not even recognizing any wireless near. when i use the xubuntu live cd it stays ok.
<ciapsadm> Where can I find a site with the laptop?
<caram3l0> if i try going on my network service it doesnt even show that i have wireless connection
<ciapsadm> How do you see someone on the web with Pidgin?
<Odd-rationale> ciapsadm: pidgin does not yet have video support...
<Odd-rationale> try ekiga
<Odd-rationale> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4454 kB, installed size 14632 kB
<spadewarrior> hi. does anyone know how to change the default directory on catfish?
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi
 * MalfermitaKodo needs some help troubleshooting a sound problem. I had it working out of the box, did some optimizations, I found in the ubuntu wiki for the Acer Aspire and now it does not work anymore... well, works like a buerocrat: you get no output even though everything seems to be fine
<Ben_Cs> hello
<vidd> hello Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> xubuntu comes with Transmission preinstalled. For some reason, Transmission downloads A LOT slower than Deluge. Any ideas why?
<Grey_Loki> Ben_Cs, perhaps a port forwarding issue?
<Grey_Loki> Have you tried it with the same torrent?
<Ben_Cs> Grey_Loki: same port same torrent
<Grey_Loki> MalfermitaKodo, obvious things first - while you were tweaking, you didn't accidentally turn down the sound either on your laptop, or within linux anywhere?
<vidd> what is the comand to install via apt-get to auto-include recommends?
<MalfermitaKodo> Grey_Loki: I didn't... I checked alsamixer... and, well, I did reboot to use different kernelparameters, in case this is relevant
<Grey_Loki> MalfermitaKodo, it could be - have you tried rebooting again and not giving the kernel parameters?
<MalfermitaKodo> not yet... will do now
<MalfermitaKodo> reee
<Grey_Loki> Working?
<MalfermitaKodo> hmmm elevator=noop should but interfere with sound but apparently does
<MalfermitaKodo> yeah
<Grey_Loki> That gives you something to google with, at least - I don't know anything about acer laptops, and I only know a little about linux in general
<Linuxica> hi
<vidd> hello Linuxica
<Linuxica> I want to delete some files from a pendrive, using thunar, but I can't.
<Linuxica> where I can configure that?
<vidd> in terminal, type "sudo thunar"
<vidd> then you have god-rights to thunar
<vidd> you can delete anything, anywhere, without a safety net
<vidd> (use with caution!)
<Linuxica> I usually delete them from the terminal , con "rm"
<Linuxica> but i'd like to delete as user
<vidd> then chown the pen drive to the user
<Linuxica> any time I use the pendrive?
<vidd> yes
<Linuxica> sorry, you're very kind but i'd like to control the pendrive as my hard disk
<Linuxica> do you know how I can?
<vidd> anything you write on it from that user is chowned to that user automatically
<vidd> since the data was written elsewhere, it is chowned to a user that this computer doesnt know
<Linuxica> yes bit it is owned by root group
<vidd> right
<Linuxica> I delete the files then the files are there again!!
<vidd> because root owns everything not owned by another group
<vidd> what file structure is the pendrive using?
<Linuxica> fat I suppose
<Linuxica> fat 32 or 16
<vidd> yeah....windows
<Linuxica> but I added a hd with ext3 and it's the same
<vidd> you need to sudo rm [file]
<vidd> the user cannot remove a file that they dont have permission to
<Linuxica> No, I can delete as user from terminal
<Linuxica> rm file
<vidd> you JUST said, the file returned
<Linuxica> but I can't from thunar
<Linuxica> I can from terminal, I can't from thunar
<Linuxica> I'm confused...
<vidd> so am i
<Linuxica> I don't understan very well the new fstab I used debian before.
<vidd> if the user can remove the file in terminal, then shift+del (bypassing the trash can) should work in thunar as well
<Linuxica> another thing, the trash in the pendrive is a hidden archive
<Linuxica> It happens with every usb unit.
<vidd> yeah....wich would indicate issues if you dont hold the [shift] key when you delete
<Linuxica> de camera, de pendrive, and my ide new HD
<Linuxica> ops... the camera.. the... sorry I'm not speak english very well
<Linuxica> great!!
<vidd> i knew what ya meant
<Linuxica> shift + del works!!!
<vidd> yes
<Linuxica> thank you!!!!
<Linuxica> :D
<vidd> rm in terminal does not put stuff in trash
<Linuxica> i know
<vidd> trash is hidden archive so thunar cant use it
<Linuxica> but the pendrive was fulll
<vidd> shift-del works the same as rm in terminal
<vidd> dont matter
<Linuxica> I didn't knew
<Linuxica> you're very knd to help me
<vidd> the pendrive could have only 3kb used....
<vidd> thunar still cannot use hidden trash archive
<Linuxica> I like xubuntu very much
<vidd> good to hear
<Linuxica> I've tried another "linux systems" and by now xubuntu it's the best one
<Linuxica> form me, ofcourse
<Linuxica> :)
<ciapsadm> How do subtritrarea to see more?
<ciapsadm> In VLC
<Linuxica> thanks for the help vidd , bye!!
<owen1> how to make fnc+f7 (video out) work on vaio?
<vidd> owen1, one moment
<vidd> xrandr
<owen1> vidd: are u talking to me (xrandr)
<vidd> owen1, yes
<owen1> vidd: what about xrandr? i run it and it shows me my resolution.
<vidd> install it and the bios option works
<owen1> vidd: i just ran it so i assume it's already installed.
<owen1> vidd: what bios options? will i be able to do video out by changing somthing in the bios?
<vidd> FN+[something] is a bios-enabled function
<owen1> vidd: how do i get to the bios? rebbot and 'f8' while rebooting?
<vidd> xrandr lets linux pass those commands to the bios so the bios does what it needs to
<owen1> vidd: ok. i have xrandr. what is my next step?
<vidd> use the fn+ functions
<vidd> they should work
<owen1> vidd: please elaborate...what is my next step? run xrandr or rebbot and going to bios?
<vidd> there is no next step
<vidd> as long as xrandr is installed, they keys should work
<owen1> vidd: the brightness works (fn+f5/fn+f6) but when i connect external tv and hit fn+f7 i don't see anything on the tv.
<vidd> is the tv set to recieve?
<owen1> vidd: as soon as i connect my desktop to the tv, i can see the desktop on the tv. so i assume the problem is not the tv.
<vidd> then your bios must need to enable that feature
<vidd> well...i have to go home now
<owen1> vidd: ok. thanks!
<vidd> i should be back on tommorrow
<owen1> vidd: np. thanks a lot.
<owen1> i can't find anything in the bios..i tried 'LCD Screen Expansion' but it didn't help
<dasChaos23> Hello everyone....
<dasChaos23> Does anyone know of a nice graphical remote client, ideally between windows and xubuntu?
<dasChaos23> Basically I would love to set up a xbox server, which can be accessed by Window, Mac and Linux machines (ideally)
<owen1> how to convert ntfs or fat into ex3 (external usb drive)?
#xubuntu 2008-10-19
<SilentKiller> Hello
<SilentKiller> Is there any way to install alternate xubuntu 8.10 from inside the regular xubuntu 8.04.1?
<SilentKiller> I dont have another blank cd that I know of..
<SilentKiller> Back.. Did anyone answer?
<df--> could boot it on a USB stick instead of a CD SilentKiller
<df--> pretty sure it's possible, anyway
<SilentKiller> hmm
<nolochemical> hey :D
<nolochemical> greetings
<nolochemical> ..just wondering how someone would change L2 cache configuration..
<nolochemical> any one home ?
<df--> I am, but with no idea what you're referring to nolochemical :P If it isn't a xubuntu specific question you might try the main channel (#ubuntu). More people around there
<nolochemical> df--: thanks for the heads up heading over there now.. :)
<SilentKiller> Found a cd :)
<SilentKiller> Ok so I burned xubuntu 8.10 alternative cd..
<SilentKiller> Using the burning program thats already installed on xubuntu..
<SilentKiller> So now when I start up from cd.. I get a black screen with..
<SilentKiller> boot:
<SilentKiller> Up in the top left corner..
<SilentKiller> Anyone know what to do?
<SilentKiller> :)
<SilentKiller> :(*
<SilentKiller> Anyone?
<SilentKiller> Can anyone help me?
<SilentKiller> :)
<SilentKiller> :(((
<SilentKiller> :(
<nraic> Does anyone know that name of that app people use in gnome for monitoring cpu, network etc. It sits on the task bar usually has 4 boxes
<wormsxulla> gkrellm ?
<wormsxulla> oh. in the task bar... then not gkrellm
<nraic> http://www.gnome.org/~federico/misc/monitor-labels.png
<nraic> Its in the bottom task bar in that screen shot
<acalbaza> anyone able to play presentations on parleys.com using xubuntu and ff3.0.3?  mine freeze after 2-3 seconds.... wondering if its a flex thing.
<acalbaza> join #ubuntu
<acalbaza> oops
<william56> hey everyone. i was just going to install xubuntu, and selecting 'install' brought me to a command prompt labelled (initramfs); anyone care to provide me with info on what i should read or do next?
<william56> i can't seem to find any information on installing xubuntu
<ball> is it practical to build Xubuntu on an Ubuntu machine and then install it over the top of the existing OS?
<ball> (I have an Ubuntu machine here with no optical drive)
 * ball waves to emma_
<wormsxulla> hello. how can i stop the network manager from trying to connect to a network? i tried man network-manager, but found no manual
<william56> anyone know how to read through logs from the console? vim and nano don't seem to be accessible
<ball> william56 cat foo|less ?
<william56> thanks
<ball> you're welcome
<SuperMario1776> Hello. I deleted Panel 2 from my new Xubuntu installation thinking it was workspace 2. How can I restore it?
<SuperMario1776> The panel at the bottom of this image http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/scaled/Xubuntu%208.04%20Hardy%20Heron%20LTS/7.gif
<SuperMario1776> nm, got it
<ciapsadm> Hi, what you get cable from the network card you get back is not going, just after the restart give.
<knome> eehh... what?
<nikolam> ciapsadm, go to the system>network>unlock> and set dns and ip adress for your network card
<ciapsadm> OK
<Woo> Do you guys have an FTP server that works for Xubuntu that is easy to install and understand? I have tried VSFTPD and GPROFTPD.
<ciapsadm> How do when I get on my Linux to automatically start an application?
<ciapsadm> For exemple: pidgin
<knome> ciapsadm, when logging out/etc. save a session with pidgin open
<knome> ciapsadm, there's a checkbox in the shutdown dialog
<knome> Woo, i use proftpd and it's quite straightforward
<floating> other possibility is to add a command to start it up with autostarted applications
<floating> but actually my pidgin starts automatically with each session as knome described
<floating> that way*
<ciapsadm> floating: How do I add to the autostart?
<knome> ciapsadm, settins>settings manager>autostarted apps
<ciapsadm> And in order that write to add Pidgin?
<ciapsadm> Write pidgin?
<Woo> Knome: Is that the same I have? First it was whining that I did not have a certificate, but I had never enabled any SSL/whatever things.
<knome> Woo, i think gproftpd is different from proftpd
<Woo> So... it is less g? ^^
<knome> don't know
<ciapsadm> Xchat use and do not know how to do I automatically saved channels.
<ciapsadm> Every time I come in Xchat have to write / server and / join # xubuntu
<knome> ciapsadm, try asking #xchat
<ciapsadm> How do you get in my program automatically on the server and channel?
<Woo> " sudo apt-get install vsftpd" how do i reverse this, and uninstall it?
<knome> Woo, sudo apt-get remove vsftpd
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get --purge remove vsftpd
<ciapsadm> Ok
<knome> Woo, use TheSheep one ^
<knome> TheSheep, hello sir
<Woo> Thank you.
<ciapsadm> I blocked a program
<ciapsadm> How do you get?
<knome> what?
<ciapsadm> Amarok
<knome> ciapsadm, use synaptic to install?
<ciapsadm> No
<ciapsadm> Apt-get
<knome> ciapsadm, sudo apt-get install amarok ?
<ciapsadm> No
<ciapsadm> I blocked so amarok.
<ciapsadm> I do not want to install it, I want to get out of the program.
<knome> ciapsadm, right-click the amarok systray icon and select quit.
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+esc and then click on the program's window
<Woo> Hey that is a nice thing in Linux... It killed the process that was running before it uninstalled it. I expected problems with it. :-)
<floating> i hate linux sometimes
<floating> after i have used it for awhile the love start to fade
<floating> and i dont pay attention to it
<floating> and some programs like firefox and one java program i use a lot are slower
<TheSheep> floating: slower than what?
<ciapsadm> I pressed Ctrl + Alt + esc and now I no longer panels
<floating> on xubuntu that on windows xp
<floating> ciap lol
<knome> ciapsadm, alt+f2 > xfce4-panel
<ciapsadm> Not working
<ciapsadm> Says canot open display
<nikolam> ciapsadm, is your desktop working?
<nikolam> right-click on it and desktop settings
<nikolam> tehn behavior tab and select desktop menu on right click
<nikolam> then on right click open terminal from accesories
<nikolam> then run xfce4-panel &
<floating> tell me something interesting i could do with linux
<Woo> Really learn your password
<Woo> or send the signals from your mouse to your hard drive
<floating> i want to discover something new
<knome> floating, play bastet
<ciapsadm> Not working click right
<floating> puuh
<ciapsadm> Now go, but if you give it everything I restart occurs
<ciapsadm> I now appears panel, but I do not appear icons
<ciapsadm> What to do?
<ciapsadm> I gave everything and restart not working.
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: do you have free space on your disk?
<ciapsadm> So I appear.
<ciapsadm> Yes
<ciapsadm> Since I gave Ctrl + Alt + esc to ruin
<Woo> Right, I will try to install proftpd now. Does it have a GUI I can control it with?
<ciapsadm> If you give me xfce4 panel appears panels, but not programs.
<knome> Woo, no... ;)
<knome> ciapsadm, yes, that's the way it is supposed to work.
<Woo> Ok, can I control it with something else?
<knome> Woo, config files
<knome> Woo, you are asked some basic info at installation
<Woo> Even adding users?
<Woo> Because all I want is something that lets me log in, upload and delete files so I can back up my documents from my laptop. I've spent hours with this. =/
<knome> Woo, proftpd uses xubuntu users - you just give them permission or not to use ftp
<Woo> Oh, does it?
<knome> yes
<knome> proftpd might be a bit overkill for your usecase though
<knome> do you have a lot to transfer?
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: does it work when you create a new user?
<ciapsadm> TheSheep: I do not know
<ciapsadm> Well now, and what should I do?
<ciapsadm> Back to defend my desktop.
<Woo> No, I have a 1,9GB disk I wanted to use for this. ^^
<Woo> What would you recomend?
<ciapsadm> I do not know
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: alt+f2 and type 'xfdesktop'
<ciapsadm> So go see desktopu
<ciapsadm> But if you give restart no longer works: (
<ciapsadm> If write-in terminal xfce4 panel and xfdesktop is still on track, unless removed from the terminal again not working
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: try deleting your saed session from ~/.cache/sessions/
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: just delete all files from that directory
<knome> Woo, you might try ssh. the transfer is slower because of the encryption, but set up is easier
<ciapsadm> Yes, I xfdesktop to add applications to start and we've added xfce4-panel and now everything goes well, that at first
<Woo> Knome: Alright, is it anything like FTP? What software would you recomend for it? And proftpd would not install: http://bildr.no/view/273104.
<knome> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<knome> hmm...
<knome> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<knome> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ciapsadm> Thank you very much, now go
<ciapsadm> Without adding to autostarted
<ciapsadm> I deleted those now in session and go;)
<drowner> hello everyone
<drowner> Is there anyone here to help me?
<ciapsadm> Tell problem
<ciapsadm> Can you help me
<drowner> Ok
<drowner> you want me to tell the problem?
<drowner> I have a gnome default setup, but i prefer the xfce window manager. However, when i select a session that is not gnome (same thing happened with flux) i get booted out after about 30-60 mins. Its weird. How can I troubleshoot? Dmesg? Anything i should search for?
<venome> booted out = exactly?
<venome> drowner: in what way does it happen?
<drowner> everything stops
<drowner> and, its back to log in
<drowner> so, the kernel doesn't stop - just the WM, it seems
<venome> that sounds like the xserver gets an error and crashes
<venome> try to look thru /var/log/Xorg*
<drowner> cool
<drowner> i'm in xfce now
<drowner> so, if it happens, goodbye, and thanks for all the fish :D
<drowner> i'll have a squizz there if i get booted again
<venome> btw. try to edit the scripts that starts your session, and make it write the errors to file
<drowner> good idea
<drowner> lets say i wanted to do that
<drowner> how would i do that ;) ?
<venome> the scripts are located in /usr/share/xsessions/
<venome> your one would likely be xfce.desktop
<venome> there is an exec part in that file
<drowner> OK
<venome> that is the script that is run when you start the session
<venome> edit that one
<venome> (like edit the target script)
<drowner> yeah
<drowner> thanks
<venome> no problem :)
<drowner> of course
<drowner> now its not happening
<venome> yea, that's quite usual :)
<drowner> unreproducable errors
<drowner> damn you!
<Woo> !ftpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpc
<Woo> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Woo> !lifeuniverseeverything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Woo> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<BlueFriday> Trying to learn Linux atm, I havent been this confused in a long time
<drowner> BlueFriday: Any particular problems someone can help you with
<BlueFriday> It's just general stuff really. For example, I'm used to windows with installed programs ending up in C:\Program Files\ProgramName
<BlueFriday> In linux, do the files get split into all the different folders or how does it work?
<knome> BlueFriday, basically yes, binaries are most of the time in /usr/bin or /bin
<knome> BlueFriday, but you don't have to worry about file locations in linux once software is installed - the package manager keeps track of the files, that's synaptic (apt) in xubuntu
<knome> BlueFriday, and you usually can call the binaries from anywhere
<BlueFriday> alright
<DFlame> think of Synaptic Package Manager as Add/Remove programs, except better :)
<BlueFriday> Yeah I installed irssi, xchat and some other stuff
<BlueFriday> seems easy enough
<drowner> debian is hot.
<BlueFriday> So much to read up on, seems really nice though
<drowner> it will come
<drowner> just use it
<drowner> and it will come
<drowner> i mean, it hasn't to me
<drowner> but i assume it will
<BlueFriday> experimenting a bit. When instructions say that i should write PREFIX/bin/apachectl -k start, what does 'prefix' mean?
<drowner> do you know where apachectl is?
<BlueFriday> No idea tbh, is there a way to check? I just installed through synaptic
<BlueFriday> (sorry for the stupid questions :F)
<drowner> its proabably in either /bin/
<drowner> or /usr/bin
<drowner> dude, i don't even know what i'm talking about
<drowner> those instructions - are they just asking you to start a program a certain way?
<BlueFriday> pretty much
<drowner> have you tried just saying 'apachectl -k start'
<drowner> you don't usually have to put the /usr/bin in there
<drowner> when you type a program, if its in bin or /usr/bin (which it will be) it will just run
<drowner> wherever you are
<TheSheep> if you have apache installed, it is started automatically at boot
<DFlame> ^indeed. I keep a photo album on a small server upstairs. Can view the pics via the Wii on the big TV :)
<BlueFriday> ah yes, "It Works"
<BlueFriday> I'm a bit confused though. What's the difference between /usr/bin/, /usr/local/bin and /bin/?
<BlueFriday> actually, nevermind, I'll stop pestering you guys and I'll use the power of google instead
<DFlame> you'll get better answers in #ubuntu for general questions. More people hang around there, BlueFriday
<BlueFriday> alright, thanks
<DFlame> Xubuntu specific stuff like XFCE etc tend to be better answered here
<DFlame> and have fun learning. It's both frustrating and enjoyable ;)
<BlueFriday> yeah :)
<vidd> Odd-rationale, PM me when you get up?
<ciapsadm> What program to use the web?
<ciapsadm> And to be god
<ciapsadm> 	
<ciapsadm> I use midori
<vidd> ciapsadm, ?
<ciapsadm> What program to use the web?
<ciapsadm> Firefox, Midori...etc
<TheSheep> firefox is pretty much the standard, although it's very heavy, epiphany is lighter and simpler, midori is not finished yet
<vidd> default in x/ubuntu is firefox
<TheSheep> there is also opera
<knome> and lynx
<charlie-tca> dillo, too
<TheSheep> w3m
<vidd> ciapsadm, plus....browsing is not the only thing you do with the web....
 * charlie-tca thinks too many choices
<vidd> those were just a small sampling of browsers available
<vidd> then there is email, chat clients, bittorrents....etc!
<ciapsadm> How do you lock your desktop?
<Odd-rationale> ciapsadm: ctrl+alt+del i think is the default...
<Odd-rationale> ciapsadm: you have to have xlock, xscreensaver, or gnome-screensaver for it to work though...
<ciapsadm> Did not find the package xlock
<vidd> ciapsadm, xlockmore
<vidd> or xlockmore-gl
<ciapsadm> Ok, now go
<ciapsadm> ;)
<ciapsadm> I deleted Firefox, but everything I have in the computer.
<ciapsadm> I used the command sudo apt-get purge firefox
<ciapsadm> And was not delete
<vidd> ciapsadm, sudo apt-get remove --purge [app]
<ciapsadm> Not go :(
<vidd> did you replace [app] with the application you wissh to remove?
<ciapsadm> Yes
<vidd> did it claim to remove the meta-package firefox?
<ciapsadm> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vidd> so ...close whatever application is using it (like synaptic)
<vidd> did you even bother to read what the error said?
<ciapsadm> No
<vidd> i can tell
<ciapsadm> I need a iceweasel
<ciapsadm> And not go sudo apt-get install iceweasel
<vidd> that is because iceweasel is not in the repos
<vidd> you will need to find the .deb for it and download it
<ciapsadm> And how shall. Deb?
<ciapsadm> On www.geticeweasel.org not find
<vidd> ciapsadm, read this http://www.debianadmin.com/install-iceweasel-web-browser-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<vidd> ALL of it
<vidd> where it says "#wget...." it means "run wget as root"
<vidd> what that means to you is replace "#" with "sudo "
<ciapsadm> Ok
<vidd> ciapsadm, whenever you read instructions, "#" means "as root" and "$" means "as unprivleged user"
<vidd> to run something as root in ubuntu, you use "sudo [command]"
<knome> vidd, there was an ubuntu tutorial later on that page anyway :P
<vidd> knome, thats why i told hime to read it ALL
<vidd> =]
<knome> yes :P
<knome> but that does explaining the # and $ unnecessary
<knome> uh
<vidd> but i dont really expect him to
<knome> he should learn to read everything
<vidd> pfft....he should learn to read
<knome> this way you'll end taking him to shower and telling him where the soap is and how to use it
<vidd> he got an error b4 that dpkg was in use
<knome> and you DON'T want that
<knome> yes.
<knome> we shouldn't give obvious user support...
<knome> but tell them to read properly and try to learn things by themselves
<vidd> yesterday i told him i wasnt going to go to his house and install his graphics card for him
<knome> yes ;)
<knome> exactly
<knome> it's better to teach users to understand what is going on
<knome> rather than just rushing out commands for them
<knome> well usually at least.
<ciapsadm> ciapsadm@Ciapsa:~$ sudo dpkg -i iceweasel_1.5.0.8pre-2.deb
<ciapsadm> dpkg: cu privire la iceweasel_1.5.0.8pre-2.deb conținând iceweasel:
<ciapsadm>  hunspell-en-us în conflict cu iceweasel (<< 2.0.0.3-2)
<ciapsadm>   iceweasel (versiunea 1.5.0.8pre-2) este pe cale să fie instalat.
<ciapsadm> dpkg: eroare la procesarea iceweasel_1.5.0.8pre-2.deb (--install):
<ciapsadm>  conflict între pachete - nu se instalează iceweasel
<ciapsadm> Erori întâlnite în timpul prelucrării:
<ciapsadm>  iceweasel_1.5.0.8pre-2.deb
<ciapsadm> ciapsadm@Ciapsa:~$ iceweasel
<ciapsadm> bash: iceweasel: command not found
<ciapsadm> Block minodori and not paste to pastebin.ca
<vidd> !past | ciapsadm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<vidd> !paste | ciapsadm
<ubottu> ciapsadm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<knome> ciapsadm, did you read the output dpkg gave you?
<bassboi> goddamn it, ktorrent is messing with me. at first it tells me theres 4 hours left... then i have to logout and back in cuz of an error, and it's done... i know it can't be true so i remove it, but keep the data, and reload the .torrent, and it's starting over.
<mib_l33k> try 7 : http://l33k.wordpress.com/ Xubuntu based distro
<vinnl> !swear | bassboi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear
<vinnl> Too bad :P
<bassboi> lol
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vinnl> Ah ^.^
<knome> mib_l33k, this is not an advertising (tv) channel
<bassboi> !language | vinnl
<ubottu> vinnl: please see above
<bassboi> LoL
<bassboi> smart bot
<vinnl> Heh, nice
<mib_l33k> sry
 * charlie-tca nods
<knome> calm down people, plese.
<mib_l33k> anyone knows the BeOS Tracker ?
<vidd> mib_l33k, what about it?
<mib_l33k> it had a nice right click context menu
<ciapsadm> I read and I give erroare when I do what I have read
<mib_l33k> enabled you to browse through your filesystem very easily
<mib_l33k> I would like to something like this in Thunar too
<mib_l33k> *to see
<vidd> ciapsadm, can you translate the error you got into english then?
<vidd> i believe the error is saying you have a version conflict...but i only speak/read english
<ciapsadm> Errors were encountered while processing: iceweasel_1.5.0.8pre-2.deb
<vidd> ok...
<vidd> you need to get a more up-to date version
<vidd> methinks the latest version is 3.[something]
<ciapsadm> What should I do?
<vidd> ciapsadm, http://packages.debian.org/stable/web/iceweasel
<ciapsadm> Why a lion there, I find iceweasel
<ciapsadm> Here: Download iceweasel
<ciapsadm> Can not download
<vidd> which link did you click?
<ciapsadm> Yes
<vidd> ??
<ciapsadm> I gave click
<vidd> there are 11 different packages to choose from, based on what achetecure you are using....
<vidd> wich one did you click?
<ciapsadm> Yes
<ciapsadm> http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/aptitude/aptitude_0.4.4-4_i386.deb
<ciapsadm> And not find download
<knome> ciapsadm, why are you downloading aptitude ?!
<vidd> knome, because he cant follow instructions or read
<knome> ciapsadm, isn't there anybody who can help you at #ubuntu-ro ?
<vidd> ciapsadm, you chose i386 on the http://packages.debian.org/stable/web/iceweasel page
<vidd> that brings you to http://packages.debian.org/etch/i386/iceweasel/download
<vidd> right?
<ciapsadm> Yes
<vidd> then what did you click on?
<vidd> ciapsadm, then what did you click on?
<ciapsadm> Yes
<vinnl> ciapsadm, I'd really give it a try in #ubuntu-ro if I were you
<vidd> or are you just opening the pages as i get them and not bothering to read what the pages say?
<ciapsadm> Ok
<BlueFriday> how much performance do I lost running xubuntu through vmware btw
<BlueFriday> *lose
<knome> BlueFriday, that's not xubuntu specific
<BlueFriday> indeed
<vinnl> I suppose that would depend on how you configure VMWare
<vinnl> But you're probably best off in, say, #vmware
<RandyboY> I have a ubuntu machine here which earlier was xubuntu, what do i do to revert to xubuntu and remove all of the ubuntuthings installed with the ubuntu when i installedit?
<vidd> RandyboY, HOW did you install ubuntu over xubuntu?
<RandyboY> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vidd> then sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<vidd> this SHOULD get rid of all the extra stuff that ubuntu added that xubuntu doesnt need
<RandyboY> ok, so xubuntus xfce is still there?
<RandyboY> aha
<vidd> there is always the possibility that a package here or there might get left
<RandyboY> yeah, as long as it gets most of it
<vidd> the --purge gets rid of config files as well as the applications
<RandyboY> yeah, great ill try :)
<charlie-tca> Does anyone know why the LiveCD has a 10 second countdown on the login screen?
<vidd> charlie-tca, so the livecd loads the desktop for the user
<vidd> =]
<charlie-tca> Could it be 2 or 3 seconds instead?
<vidd> that would be for the -devel group =]
<charlie-tca> okay
<vidd> but if you hit your enter key, it should launch for you
<vidd> i assume its to give the user time to change default config (language, etc) before it auto-launches
<charlie-tca> I figured if I hit enter, it'll go to 30 and wait for my name and password!
<vidd> have you tried it?
<charlie-tca> not yet, but I will on the next restart
 * vidd doesnt use livecd's so he cant be 100% possitive
<charlie-tca> I have been testing them, so I can try it
<william56> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2065160&postcount=10 anyone know how i can access what that guy was talking about in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> william56: should be the same way. You should have the speaker on the top panel, right side.
<william56> there isn't one
<william56> all i've got up there is a pidgin icon, the network status icon, the time, and that quit button
<charlie-tca> try right click on the panel, add new item, Volume Control
<vidd> william56, right-click on one of your panels and add "volume manger"
<vidd> control...not manager
<william56> ah, hell yea. thanks
<vidd> william56, also....if you use more then one media application (like toem for movies and something else for music) check those apps for volume levels
<vidd> for example, i use gxine for movies....
<vidd> i had the volume set to about medium, and my pidgin audio was reduced...even though volume control had everything set to max
<william56> well, i had everything maxed in both my media player and alsamixer.. i have to set the volume to headphone in windows too
<vidd> so windows is jacked up too?
<vidd> or did we help you fix it already?
<william56> uhh, windows is working fine.. theres a panel in it that came from the driver cd that lets me choose headphone for a volume boost, making it sound normal.. selecting headphone in xubuntu, though, seems to be making the sound more quiet, though
<vidd> william56, so even with the volume control you still having issue?
<william56> yep
<vidd> are you using headphones?
<william56> nope
<william56> i'm using a pair of speakers with nothing but a cord to connect to my pc
<vidd> if you right-click the volume icon and choose "properties"....
<vidd> what choices do you have under "device"
<william56> just this: #0: HDA ATI SB
<vidd> and what is selected for "Wannabe Master"?
<william56> the master was originally selected
<william56> changing that doesnt seem to affect anything
<vidd> sorry...im at work and a call came in
<william56> no problem
<vidd> im at a loss....
<vidd> looks like ALSA has your right card selected'
<vidd> and its configured correctly
<vidd> actually...what is the issue? no sound or quite?
<william56> it's quiet with everything in alsamixer at 100%
<vidd> silly question.....are the speakers plugged into the correct jack?
<william56> yep.. i believe so
<william56> it's the green jack in the back of my pc
<vidd> how many jacks are there?
<william56> 6 i think
<william56> plus two in the front
<william56> actually there are 5 and a square one
<vidd> ic
<vidd> try plugging the speakers into the headphone jack on the front
<vidd> any better?
<william56> can't hear anything now; lemme check alsamixer
<vidd> set headphone to max
<william56> it's already maxed, i just needed to re-enable it. it's louder than using the back, but it still isn't very loud. and now i'm noticing a lot of static
<vidd> you have a dolby 5.1 surround sound sound-card
<william56> btw "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" returns "Codec: Realtek ALC883"
<vidd> and you are using speakers that dont support it....
<vidd> plug the speakers into the black jack on the back
<vidd> any better?
<william56> no sound at all now
<vidd> move the speakers from jack to jack
<vidd> one of them is the mono-out
<vidd> it will produce the best sound
<vidd> are these speakers powered?
<william56> nope
<vidd> then dont expect to get all that great sound out of them
<william56> well, in windows, at least, i can get clear loud sound
<vidd> in windows, you can stupify the card
<vidd> your best bet will likely be the headphone selection
<vidd> or you can invest in some 5.1 compatable speakers
<william56> huh, i just plugged a pair of headphones into the green jack, and there's static without any sound playing
<william56> though the sound is louder this way
<vidd> since your speakers are not powered, there is no volume control on them
<vidd> if ya get some better speakers (or at least powered speakers) you would see improvement
<volo> hi
<vidd> hello volo
<wuesti> moin, moin!
<JannoTT> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<JannoTT> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<JannoTT> That's funny name
<Zerothis> how do i increase my virtual using xrandr? I'd like a 1024x768 next to a 1024x768, I currently have a 640x480>640x480. Getting a 'screen cannot be larger than 1280x1200' error. manually adding "virtual 1664 768" to my xorg.conf boots to console
<vagab0nd> can anyone help me configure my wireless?
<Odd-rationale> !wireless | vagab0nd
<ubottu> vagab0nd: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
#xubuntu 2009-10-12
<t-zOmbie> hey guys I have an issue loading up Xubuntu. It takes so long for it all to load. when I boot it up, xuquity crashes at least I believe that's the name of it
<t-zOmbie> I'm running from a live CD. I have 256 MB DDR SDRam, 40GB hdd, and a 2.70Ghz processor. in order to boot up the live cd I had to add: -- apci=off vga=771
<__Techie__> umm, i dont think you have enough memory for the live cd
<t-zOmbie> __Techie__ according to the page it says 192 would work but 256 would be ideal as per: http://www.xubuntu.org/get#jaunty
<t-zOmbie> how do I check?
<__Techie__> odd, i must have been thinking of ubuntu
<xoanan> Hi all
<xoanan> I had Karmic beta and kept running into system issues with the upgrade and I wound up having to reinstall the OS
<xoanan> I am now running 8.04 Hardy;
<xoanan> Having a few issues with that too. It seems that from time to time, the system just freezes
<xoanan> The caps lock and scroll lock on my keyboard flash and the mouse does not respond.
<genii> capslock/scroll-lock/numlock keys all flashing together = kernel panic
<live4themusic> does anyone know how i can add linux distribution sets in xubuntu?
<likemindead> "Sets" ?
<live4themusic> packages maybe?
<likemindead> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<live4themusic> ah thank you
<live4themusic> i need the x.org development package
<live4themusic> not distribution set
<live4themusic> thanks
<likemindead> It should be in there.
<live4themusic> would synaptic already be in my system somewhere or can i add it by going to Add/Remove right under applications?
<pleia2> it's under system > synaptic package manager
<likemindead> "To launch Synaptic, choose System > Synaptic Package Manager."
<live4themusic> ok thank you so much
<likemindead> Read the previous link, live4themusic.
<ms9477> Anyone here that might be able to assist with a problem I'm having with partition mounting in Karmic?
<ocs>  hi. I have a mini-pc with a flash storage disk. It has not a hard disk, nor a cd/dvd reader. Can you suggest me a good way to install ubuntu in its flash memory?
<Sysi> usb-stick
<likemindead> ocs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ocs> than ks
<likemindead> I like UNetbootin, personally.
<Sysi> i use that also, on windows
<Sysi> usb-creator makes nicer on ubuntu
<AncientSocrates> hi
<likemindead> !hi | AncientSocrates
<ubottu> AncientSocrates: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<AncientSocrates> i would like to ask is xubuntu 9.10 beta faster than the stable? and my 2nd question: i have a pc with no internet access, could i update it from the beta to the stable 9.10 by moving some downloaded files with a usb stick?
<likemindead> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<likemindead> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<likemindead> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<likemindead> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AncientSocrates> ok
<AncientSocrates> can i upgrade the system
<AncientSocrates> by moving files with a usb stick to it?
<likemindead> Well, anything is possible in Linux, but I'm not sure how you'd do that.
<likemindead> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<likemindead> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<AncientSocrates> oh so i can do the last thing
<AncientSocrates> but the thing is
<AncientSocrates> how would i know which files does the system want to be upgraded to the stable?
<likemindead> Good question.
<AncientSocrates> i could use the 9.04 on that pc
<AncientSocrates> but if i wanted to upgrade to 9.10 it would be the same problem
<AncientSocrates> would have to download 9.10 from the site
<AncientSocrates> i think using the beta is better than using 9.04, cause there no real bugs
<AncientSocrates> in most things
<likemindead> I'm loving it. Been using 9.10 since Alpha 6. :-)
<AncientSocrates> cool
<AncientSocrates> could i just download all the new files
<AncientSocrates> from lets say the release of the beta
<AncientSocrates> till the stable?
<AncientSocrates> and create a package script
<likemindead> I'm not sure how you'd do that, but like I said, nearly anything's possible in Linux.
<TheSheep> !apt-zip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip
<likemindead> Bot FAIL. :-\
<Sysi> ubottu don't know everything :G
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheSheep> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB
<likemindead> http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/aptzip.htm
<likemindead> Also: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=upgrade+Ubuntu+offline
<AncientSocrates> i have another one
<AncientSocrates> i have 2 pcs
<AncientSocrates> 1 xp installed and net access
<AncientSocrates> 2 xubuntu not net access
<AncientSocrates> i have an ethernet cable
<AncientSocrates> how could a make the 2nd pc gain access to the net?
<Pres-Gas> AncientSocrates, so let us get this straight...does the xp box have 2 ethernet cards then?
<AncientSocrates> no the xp box is a laptop with wifi
<AncientSocrates> i use the wifi
<Pres-Gas> AncientSocrates, the xubu box is a desktop?  You have access to the wireless router that the xp box connects to?
<AncientSocrates> yes
<AncientSocrates> the xu is a desktop doesnt have wifi card
<AncientSocrates> and the router is not reachable
<AncientSocrates> without movin the pc
<_Pete_> buy longer cable?
<Pres-Gas> Move the pc
<AncientSocrates> this is the physical solution
<AncientSocrates> i was thinking of seting up a network
<AncientSocrates> between the xp laptop with internet access and the desktop xubuntu
<AncientSocrates> so they would share the internet
<_Pete_> before setup, you must think best topology for the net
<AncientSocrates> true
<_Pete_> after that get needed cables etc.
<AncientSocrates> how would i setup a net?
<AncientSocrates> using samba?
<AncientSocrates> or what
<_Pete_> for filesharing between win<->linux that's easiest
<AncientSocrates> i want the xu box to have access to the net so i could update some packages
<obiwan_> nasssssssss tiossssssssssssss
<obiwan_> sry wrong channel :P
<_Pete_> easiest what I know is to get switchbox
<_Pete_> connect all to that and also your uploadlink
<AncientSocrates> what is this
<AncientSocrates> switch you mean?
<_Pete_> yes
<AncientSocrates> after i use the switch do i have to configure anything?
<AncientSocrates> and also the ethernet has to be straight or reversed
<_Pete_> straight
<AncientSocrates> would i have to configure
<AncientSocrates> xp or xu?
<_Pete_> what kind of internet connection your pc->inet have ?
<AncientSocrates> wireless
<_Pete_> hmm
<_Pete_> after switch
<_Pete_> when the all computers are connected to each other
<AncientSocrates> xp box has wifi
<_Pete_> put XP share the internet connection
<_Pete_> and then put all other use that as gateway
<AncientSocrates> oh
<AncientSocrates> how do i make xu
<AncientSocrates> see xp box as a gateway
<AncientSocrates> i forgot to mention
<_Pete_> when you share a connection in win, if I remember correctly it makes particular interface also listen (and forward) ip like 192.x.x.x
<AncientSocrates> i have a router (which i bought for adsl) with many ethernet holes
<AncientSocrates> could i use that somehow?
<AncientSocrates> insted of swich
<AncientSocrates> switch
<_Pete_> then for other computer put that 192.x.x.x gateway
<_Pete_> AncientSocrates: I guess so
<_Pete_> adsl-modems with "holes" usually acts like switches
<Pres-Gas> Okay, this pryorda keeps wanting to sent me some crap...anyone else getting that?
<likemindead> Negative, thankfully.
<_Pete_> Pres-Gas: yes, 19:54 [freenode] DCC SEND from pryorda [0.0.0.0 port 0]: irc.hackerthreads.org#hackerthreads [0B bytes] requested in channel #xubuntu
<TheSheep> 18:55 -!- pryorda [n=horm@ip-134-53-244-33.dhcp.muohio.edu] has quit [K-lined]
<nalioth> _Pete_: taken care of
<_Pete_> nalioth: thanks
<Pres-Gas> Yea, nalioth!
<likemindead> I did send him some money to Nigeria, though.
 * likemindead can't wait for his millions to arrive. :D
<squidly> oh he was doing the chan lol
<_Pete_> :D
<Pres-Gas> Seems so, squidly...now I will commence taking a shower to wash the filth off.   ;)
<squidly> heh
<squidly> he was comeing after me
<squidly> I /ignored him in another chan and he got upset
<TheSheep> ok, cool, problem solved, lets get back to sitting in silence ;)
<squidly> :D
<Pres-Gas> Well, I just don't want to be offtopic.
<likemindead> Meh?
<Pres-Gas> Sitting in silence.  I mean, I do have a day job, as I suspect we all do....but I also don't want to be considered offtopic with some of my ramblings.
<likemindead> Fair enough.
<Pres-Gas> Hmmm...now how to get byobu to show the partition I want's disk stats....
<likemindead> Yikes... 12 hours to copy my music collection to my laptop via usb hdd? D:
<Pres-Gas> Ummm...how much data are we talking about , likemindead
<likemindead> I measly 38GB ...
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, that is pretty unacceptible
<likemindead> It's on old PIII laptop (1000MHz / 1GB DDR / 80GB hdd) running Xubuntu 9.10 & the external hdd is a 500GB Western Digital.
<Pres-Gas> PIII?  Are you sure you are not using USB 1 instead of 2?
<likemindead> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. It's an old laptop with only one USB port.
<likemindead> What else can I do, though?
<likemindead> :-\
<likemindead> According to Wikipedia, USB 2.0 dropped in April 2000. My laptop (a Dell) was made in 2002, so it should be 2.0, don't you think?
<Pres-Gas> Not necessarily...it may have dropped as a standard, but got picked up much later...
<Pres-Gas> I mean...USB 3 has been out since 2007 and I don't really see anyone using it yet
<_Pete_> yeah I think usb(2) is tad slow
<_Pete_> when trying to backup something takes ages
<Pres-Gas> Well, Firewire is really the better standard for hot swappable disks of this nature....unless you have some external sata port or something special like that.
 * _Pete_ thinks everything below my 4*sata raid0 is slow
<Pres-Gas> Ahhh...you know, it would help if I actually CLOSELY read the byobu man page...I would have answered my own question about monitoring another disk besides default
 * Pres-Gas blushes
<SML1226> Can somebody tell me how to edit the name of the hard drive on my desktop?
<likemindead> Use the partition editor, SML1226.
<SML1226> likemindead Will that work when it's the hard drive with Xubuntu on it?
<Pres-Gas> SML1226, can you clarify a bit.  You mean the name of the Hard Drive on the actual desktop...what you are seeing, right?
<SML1226> Right
<Pres-Gas> What is it named now?
<likemindead> As I understand it, Linux doesn't care what you 'name' your hard drive. It sees your hard drive as /dev/sda1 etc.
<SML1226> "38G Volume" is the current name
<SML1226> I'm currently running Xubuntu off a USB hard drive
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions
<Pres-Gas> SML1226, are you a Mac convert, by any chance (I am too, so it is not a mocking question)?
<SML1226> No, I'm a Vista convert. Actually I've been using the Windows 7 RC and this both for awhile after Vista gave me troubles
<likemindead> The above link sort you out, SML1226?
<SML1226> It looks like it will eventually, not sure if I'll have to do it through terminal or not yet
<SML1226> I think with it being the one I'm using, I'll have to do it with a live cd
<obiwan_> nasss tios
<obiwan_> buah no se pq nadie ha tocao el router este finde , y ahora me conecto, me deja entrar al webgui pero no funcionaba, estaba puesto en el webgui un server dns no se pq seria, pero weno he reiniciao (bendita solucion facil xd) y ya va
<obiwan_> sryyyyyyyy
<obiwan_> sryyyyyyyyyyyy wrong channel :/
<obiwan_> i thought i was in the spanish one :S
<SML1226> Any ideas why Xubuntu is not recognizing my internal drive as a drive? It seems to think that "Filesystem" is the same as that drive
<obiwan_> what does mount say?
<obiwan_> or fdisk
<SML1226> mount gave me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/291843/
<obiwan_> wow it looks a little strange , cause you got / on sdb and sda looks like the external disk
<obiwan_> is your disk formatted? has it data in it?
<SML1226> sda is internal and Xubuntu is sdb on the external drive
<SML1226> Both disks are formatted, sda in NTFS, and sdb in ext4 and swap
<pozican> in #debian
 * Pres-Gas showers again
<obiwan_> ahh ok ok
<obiwan_> i get it
<obiwan_> hmmm, is the first time you boot that disk?
<obiwan_> xubuntu
<obiwan_> may be bad installed
<SML1226> No, I've booted at least 5 times since the install
<SML1226> Still could be a bad install I guess
<obiwan_> hmm
<obiwan_> don't know :/
<obiwan_> maybe a fsck could help
<obiwan_> but i don't know how to make it, maybe fsck /dev/sdb
<SML1226> "WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage"
<SML1226> so are you saying do it to the Xubuntu drive or the other one?
<obiwan_> hmm i don't know, but fsck is supposed to check the filesystem in a drive for errors
<obiwan_> what filesystem is your drive?
<obiwan_> ext3?
<SML1226> ext4
<obiwan_> brb 1 mom
<obiwan_> do the following
<obiwan_> sudo umount -f /dev/sdb
<obiwan_> sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb
<SML1226> I can't unmount it, I'm running it. I guess I need to find my live cd and do this on that
<SML1226> I might just wait for the 9.10 release
<SML1226> See if that fixes all these little problems I'm having
<SML1226> weird, Thunar can't seem to find it, but Nautilus has no problem finding it
<obiwan_> ok
<obiwan_> but anyway umount -f umounts it, the f is for force
<obiwan_> it forces umount, just make sure you sudo it
<SML1226> Alright, I'm essentially running Ubuntu now, but that problem is gone
<chrissy> hello i am trying to see my toolbar at top and bottom what do i do
<likemindead> >________<
<SML1226> Where can I get an mp3 codec? I have not been able to find much of anything so far
<SML1226> nevermind, I finally found it
<nikolam> hi.
<nikolam> link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug on launchpad redirects me to ubuntu wiki
<nikolam> instead of letting me file a bug
<nikolam> so there is a bug about filing bugs on launchpad? :)
#xubuntu 2009-10-13
<fabrizio> is this the right distro for 2.0g 512rdram 40 hd-newbie
<fabrizio> need interent word process and email not alot else
<blkdg> hi, i have a PPC G3 iMac, and i installed Xubuntu 9.04 ALTERNATE on it. when it starts, i have to hold down ctrl, command and f1 for it to actually boot. i have to do this each time. when i looked around at my xorg.conf, i found it empty, how can i fill the xorg.conf file?
<blkdg> i also added ide-disk to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and ran sudo update-initramfs -u
<blkdg> i also added append="quiet splash video=radeonfb:1024x768" to /etc/yaboot.conf and ran sudo ybin -v
<blkdg> these were fixes in the faq
<blkdg> and after each one, i tried to reboot, but had to hold down that key combo
<blkdg> i read about that combo here http://www.yellowjug.com/how-to/xubuntu-linux-on-imac-g3/
<blkdg> but i don't know what to do to fix my xorg.conf problem
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<_Techie_> wow, arent we dead today
<_Techie_> ECHO echo echo echo
<eido> is anyone familiar with ftp?  i wanted to create a folder with sub folders for each user and give them full access to only their folder but do not see how to do this.
<eido> i was hoping to have just one main folder instead of everyone being in their ~ directory
<Balsaq> _Pete_ are you here
<likemindead> HALP PLZ. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/292083/
<likemindead> How do I turn my wireless back on? It broke after my wife accidentally hit suspend. 0__o
<likemindead> Anyone?
<_Pete_> Balsaq: sometimes?
<Balsaq> available to answer a cfew questions Pete
<Balsaq> _Pete_ i am going to try to load xubuntu on a computer this week was wondering if it loads like ubuntu did...which is my only experience with linux stuff. this puter will be 2.0gz 40 g hd 512 rdram
<_Pete_> Balsaq: do you mean the computer currently have ubuntu installed?
<Balsaq> wondering if after i load if everything works, meaning, sound, printer and internet connection, like i did with buntu
<Balsaq> no they are giving me 6 tuesday or wed...wil be 5 dell dim 8250's and 1 8200
<Balsaq> i printed the spec so i know what they will be now...prolly 2.0-3.0g 40hd and 512 rdram
<Balsaq> o from2002 era i think
<Balsaq> business towers
<Balsaq> my really old 1998 dell has the ubuntu
<Balsaq> technically thats the one that need xfce but until i grt better i will experiment with they big business things cause the 1998 dellruns ok
<Balsaq> to me it sem slike the xubu should go in just the same right? as far as finding the net and all?
<_Pete_> yes
<Balsaq> how about sound and printer...basics? does it have the software ti find those things too on its own?
<_Pete_> sound yes, printer dont know, never owner one
<Balsaq> well this will be fun then because ive never run buntu in anything execpt the 400mgz dell and its gotta be up to its wazoo with a fullubuntu install on it
<Balsaq> can wait to watch it go on 2 or ghz
<Balsaq> no w isee the xubuntu disc i have is going to be outdated any day....no biggie
<Ongavezir> Aloha bruderz
<Ongavezir> Hozsanna dicsoseges testvereim
<boscop> I can't find the global proxy settings dialog in my xfce menu :(
<boscop> where is it?
<ablomen> boscop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215627 << see the post of Noxide, maybe that works
<boscop> thanks
<lab> hi. I have installed xubuntu 9.04 on a AMD Sempron, All seems ok, but the screen resolution is unfortunately set to 640x480 and I can't change it. In addition: xorg.conf is empty. what should I do ?
<sodium> hello
<sodium> hello
<sodium> :)
<sodium> whats is fstab
<sodium> i am  mounting my ntfs drives but i shows me warnings
<sodium> :(
<ablomen> sodium, fstab (/etc/fstab) is a file that contains what to do with internal/external media, where to mount drives etc
<ablomen> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sodium> ok but how can i mountt drives
<sodium> my disk mounter only mounts my flash drive
<sodium> !diskmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskmount
<sodium> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sodium> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<sodium> :((
<sodium> lulz done
<sodium> :))
<AncientSocrates> hi
<AncientSocrates> is xubuntu faster than freebsd?
<_Pete_> doing what?
<AncientSocrates> simple things
<AncientSocrates> using the file manager
<AncientSocrates> surfing the net
<AncientSocrates> using multimedia
<_Pete_> maybe these can give you some hints: http://www.google.fi/search?q=linux+vs+freebsd+benchmark
<_Pete_> But doing those,I doubt if there is any difference it's small
<_Pete_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=pcbsd_vs_kubuntu&num=1
<AncientSocrates> ok
<AncientSocrates> pete
<AncientSocrates> a lot of people prefer debian
<AncientSocrates> over *ubuntu
<AncientSocrates> why?
<_Pete_> it said to be more stable
<nikolam> AncientSocrates, a lot software available, a lot of users > good community support
<nikolam> for both ubuntu and debian
<AncientSocrates> _Pete_ : by more stable you mean they use older software
<nikolam> debian works on every thinkable cpu/hardware platform imaginable
<AncientSocrates> thant ubuntu
<nikolam> I prefer saying stable.
<nikolam> ubuntu both have LTS (Like Debian releases) and newer stable releases
<AncientSocrates> i am now usin xubuntu beta
<nikolam> it depends what you need
<AncientSocrates> i think they update and fix any bugs very fast
<nikolam> beta is for testing etc
<nikolam> but you can use it and upgrade to released version in fly
<nikolam> when it is released
<nikolam> I always suggest to new users, latest stable release
<AncientSocrates> i used fedora in the pat
<AncientSocrates> past
<AncientSocrates> the beta
<AncientSocrates> i had some problems
<AncientSocrates> but not much
<nikolam> AncientSocrates, what are your needs, what is that you need, will reflect what you should use
<nikolam> I started with xubuntu on olda P3 machine 2 years ago. And I fall in love with Xfce and now running Xubuntu 64-bit
<nikolam> also, after chaising multiple stable releases and upgrading,
<AncientSocrates> cool
<nikolam> i settled on latest LTS
<nikolam> And I am waiting next LTS.
<nikolam> And I install newest progrmas on LTS
<AncientSocrates> actually i have an old pc
<AncientSocrates> that i use rarely to store data
<nikolam> but I say again, for new user, latest stable is what i recommend, since you can post bug reports then
<nikolam> oh, what is conf. you are yusing now and what is conf of that old pc?
<AncientSocrates> 48 giga hdd, nvidia 5200fx gpu, 512 sd ram, 2,3 ghz 1 core cpu
<nikolam> that is nice machine
<nikolam> seems that xubuntu flies on that
<AncientSocrates> yes i use it rarely
<AncientSocrates> to store stuff to my second hdd
<AncientSocrates> or multimedia
<AncientSocrates> or anyway something simple
<nikolam> ok, I got to go to do some stuff, tak care!
<AncientSocrates> and i want it to run fast]
<AncientSocrates> use debian & icewm as window manager and stay cool
<AncientSocrates> someone from ##linux told me to use that on it
<AncientSocrates> would it be faster?
<nikolam> AncientSocrates, also try lxde, it IS fast
<nikolam> and low-memory footprint
<nikolam> but with machine you have, all desktop env. will work just great
<AncientSocrates> is lxde lighter than xfce?
<nikolam> it is just my thinking that i like Xfce the best and also I can use Gnome applets for panels in it :)
<nikolam> yes, lxde is like, for very small memory machines
<AncientSocrates> ok thanks for the info
<nikolam> I think there is even new ubuntu spin-off with lxde
<nikolam> ok, buy
<AncientSocrates> hi
<AncientSocrates> i use xubuntu 9.10 beta
<AncientSocrates> when i open a window
<AncientSocrates> lets say my home folder
<AncientSocrates> the window is stuck in the upper left corner
<AncientSocrates> i cant move it and there is no X button
<AncientSocrates> is this normal?
<AncientSocrates> or a bug
<ablomen> AncientSocrates, no windowmanager, press alt+f2 and type xfwm4
<AncientSocrates> ok it worked
<AncientSocrates> where can i find and mount my secondary ntfs hdd?
<ablomen> AncientSocrates, run sudo fdisk -l
<ablomen> see what device has ntfs as filesystem (need the /dev/sd* part), create a directory to mount it to (for example, sudo mkdir /media/windows) and then mount it (for example sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/windows)
<AncientSocrates> so every time
<AncientSocrates> i have to load xfwm4?
<ablomen> ehm no you should not have to
<ablomen> if you do, something is wrong with your session..
<_Pete_> excellent, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<AncientSocrates> ok
<AncientSocrates> done
<AncientSocrates> i have another problem with xubuntu 9.10\
<AncientSocrates> when it boots up
<AncientSocrates> it says
<AncientSocrates> acpi resource error
<AncientSocrates> conflicts with acpi rprg
<AncientSocrates> something like that
<AncientSocrates> any idea?
<knome> AncientSocrates, xubuntu 9.10 is still under development, please file a bug
<AncientSocrates> acpi
<AncientSocrates> conflicts with acpi smrg
<AncientSocrates> it says
<AncientSocrates> but it loads ok
<AncientSocrates> i can log in to the systme
<knome> then no problem).
<AncientSocrates> this message is before you see the [OK]s during boot
<AncientSocrates> should i reinstall xubuntu?
<knome> no, if it works
<lab> hi, where can I find instruction for upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<lab> thanks
<knome> !upgrade | lab
<ubottu> lab: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sodium> y0
<sodium> hello
<Pres-Gas> Good morning?
<sodium> good morning for u good nite for me
<sodium> lol
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, note the question mark
<sodium> i have question how can i mount ext3 drive
<Pres-Gas> Perhaps my traditional "Good morrow" is more neutral
<sodium> ;-)
<Pres-Gas> sodium, in what os?
<sodium> xubuntu 8.10
<Pres-Gas> Is the drive external, usb, internal....give us details, sodium?
<sodium> yes usb dirve  works fine
<sodium> but i cant see my all partitions in os
<Pres-Gas> ...and it is not getting automounted then.
<Pres-Gas> Ahhh...so some of the partitions show up?
<sodium> noooooooo
<sodium> :((
<sodium> i have 6 partitions but only sda6(xubuntu)is there
<Pres-Gas> so, sodium, do the partitions internal show up or are some of them missing as well?
<sodium> no
<sodium> plzz tell me how to mount all my disk drives
<sodium> :(( i wanna them
<Pres-Gas> I think checking out the logs may help you out on this.  You may have a problem that is preventing them mounting.
<sodium> where are the logs :P
<Pres-Gas> Navigate to /var/log/ and look at the files called messages and messages.0, syslog and syslog.0 and see if they mention your drives at all.
<Pres-Gas> Why don't you also give us the output of "mount | grep /dev".
<Pres-Gas> ...that is from a terminal, sodium.  Sorry if that was not clear
<sodium> thanks dear i mount it
<Pres-Gas> Now, let's not get personal.  Calling me dear...    ;)
<Pres-Gas> So, wait, sodium, you are now able to mount your partitions?
<sodium> o
<sodium> no
<sodium> i can't mount becas i don't know how to mount
<Pres-Gas> hmmmm...lessee what ubottu knows about mounting...
<Pres-Gas> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sodium> brb
<Pres-Gas> sodium, read over that link as well as looking over your logs....were you ever able to see these partitions?  I have been approaching this as if you were once able to see them.
<lab> hi. which is the best way to install ATI driver for ubuntu 9.04 ? I followed these instructions and they were a disaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   . any suggestion? thanks
<likemindead> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<likemindead> Bummer.
<lab> likemindead: this help is shitty
<lab> it should be removed
<lab> it corrupts installations
<likemindead> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=jaunty+ATI
<lab> likemindead: you are idiot, let me tell you
<BaGy> i'm find this for ATI cards https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<BaGy> this is vork for me http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<BaGy> i have ATI  Radeon 9550
<Pres-Gas> I would not use the tan-com article, people...changing all the repos and THEN pinning?  Seems a bit ham fisted to me
<likemindead> Selling the ATI card and buying an NVIDIA one is the best option...
<likemindead> !LoCo
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<andreavicari> hi everyone
<likemindead> !hi | andreavicari
<ubottu> andreavicari: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<andreavicari> I have some questions about my ibook conf, can anyone help me?
<likemindead> !ask | andreavicari
<ubottu> andreavicari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andreavicari> I compiled the kernel to speed it up, but then the airport showed some problems: it connects to the router but no traffic is allowed
<Balsaq> _Pete_ may i ask you if you will be on here thursday after midnight (usa eastern time) to assist me with a install of xubuntu
<Balsaq> i will have 2 computers running one to chat on here and of course the one that is getting the xubuntu
<andreavicari> any clue where to find a tutorial about the kernel .config file?
<genii> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<n2diy> if I disable a daemon do I need to shutdown to stop it, or would loging out and back in suffice?
<BaGy> n2diy, just log out
<n2diy> BaGy: ok, thanks.
<andreavicari> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<andreavicari> got it, bye
 * genii sips
<blkdg> hi is anyone here using xubuntu on a PPC ?
<deadmike> how long is this channel logged for?
<TheSheep> blkdg: you can try on #ubuntu-ppc
<Pres-Gas> deadmike, seems to be from 2004.  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Pres-Gas> I bet if you did a google search pointing the "site:" directive to that address, you may find what you are looking for, deadmike
<blkdg> thanks so muck TheSheep i didn't know anout that!
<blkdg> thanks again
<deadmike> true
<deadmike> thanks for answerin my question haha
<deadmike> just stopped by to let y'all know that i am installing xubuntu tonight
<deadmike> was considering giving pclinuxos a go....
<yerbestfrend> in #hackers
<yerbestfrend> what
<Pres-Gas> *sigh*
<Sysi> well, i get some weird spam to my status-window
<cody-somerville> hes banned from the network now
<Pres-Gas> Keeps assuming different names...is it ip/hosts too, cody-somerville?
 * Pres-Gas reads logs
<cody-somerville> Presumably.
<Pres-Gas> hmmmmm, maybe it is the same...but too bad it is from an edu
#xubuntu 2009-10-14
<Balsaq> hey _Techie_are you in here thursday after midnight usa eastern time
<__Techie__> afternoon #xubuntu, does anyone know of an alternative bootloader to grub for booting a persistant usb install?
<Balsaq> _Techie_you are here twice
<__Techie__> yeah _techie_ is a ghost but im not ghosting him as im in a public locatiobn
<__Techie__> location*
<Balsaq> cause i spoke to the ghost ghost and no answer then a moment later you came in...coincidence
<__Techie__> lol
<__Techie__> what did you sya?
<__Techie__> say*
<Balsaq> so are you up for another knock down drag out...you had to go last time
<__Techie__> wait, which time?
<Balsaq> remember my 1st fiasco tossing ubu in mu puter?
<__Techie__> flash?
<Balsaq> well my ist ubu install..you hung in to avout halfway
<Balsaq> about*
<__Techie__> yeah sorry about that, im in school at the moment
<Balsaq> thurs they are stuffing me with 6 ole puters and i am dying to stuff xubu in one
<__Techie__> ooh cool
<Balsaq> thurs after midnight usa eastern time...
<__Techie__> i prolly wotn be on much, school rung home and i got in trouble with my dad
<Balsaq> yur dad...how old are u
<__Techie__> 18
<Balsaq> so in HS or college
<__Techie__> last year HS
<Balsaq> wow you know a lot about computers
<__Techie__> even though my school is names spotswood college
<Balsaq> so what are you gonna major in...tunnels?
<__Techie__> hardware and networking
<__Techie__> if i can
<Balsaq> cool if you do that the gov will hire you!
<__Techie__> but ill probably go freelance without any qualificatuions
<Balsaq> they need some good pro hackers
<__Techie__> haha
<Balsaq> i tried to rope pete into bein here but not sure if he's gonna make it either
<__Techie__> pete?
<__Techie__> you talking about _pete_?
<Balsaq> always says Pete up there by your name on the right side of the screen
<__Techie__> oh lol, hes cool
<Balsaq> is he a room OP
<__Techie__> really
<Balsaq> no i am  asking you
<__Techie__> not that i know of
<Balsaq> well all the other names are in alpabetical order but you and pete are on top as if excluded from the alphabetical order
<Balsaq> i asked pete and he said he doesn't have the names listed on there at all
<__Techie__> nah its characters then alphabetical
<Balsaq> oh iu see so the _ gets you up there
<Balsaq> another perfect hack
<__Techie__> hes using a command line client
<__Techie__> thats why he doesnt have a user list
<Balsaq> some rooms have a + sign indicating OP status...so in that case there is no OP here from what i can tell
<__Techie__> we have chanserv as our ops are silent ops
<__Techie__> they are only opped when needed
<Balsaq> deep
<__Techie__> yay i get out in just over 15 minutes
<Balsaq> outta what
<__Techie__> school
<Balsaq> so its freakin 3pm in NZ?
<__Techie__> 16 minutes exactly
<__Techie__> 2:54
<Balsaq> so you are hacked on thier internet as we speak
<__Techie__> yeah'
<__Techie__> tunneling through petes internet
<Balsaq> get outta town
<__Techie__> outta country more like it
<Balsaq> i gave up on the flash incident btw...i am figuring the new old dell will run the dadgum youtube vids with xubu
<__Techie__> yeah
<__Techie__> if you want some eye candy on your desktop then you could try kubuntu
<Balsaq> well all ireally want is speed it seems all the distros have an easy wat to get in the windows
<Balsaq> wat=way*
<Balsaq> every where i look they seem to say xubuntu is the fast version of ubuntu...
<__Techie__> yeah, but if its a moderate system your desktop manager wont hinder it
<__Techie__> 10 mintues
<Balsaq> well i am not sure what moderate is, i aske dthe guy who hands out the computers but he couldn't tell me yet, so i printed the minimum specs from dell
<Balsaq> hopefully they ordered them a little or alot above the minimum specs
<__Techie__> well i class a moderate system as 1.5ghz+ 300mb+ RAM, and a 32mb video card
<Balsaq> well  the 8200 could come in as low as 1.5 (up to 2.8ghz) , 128 rdram (up to 2gig) and up to 2 hard drives, the other 5 of them are 8250's and have automatically higher specs
<__Techie__> anything this side of 2002 will most likely be near those specs
<Balsaq> yeah these are around 2002 or newere from what i read
<__Techie__> they will do fine
<Balsaq> i am hoping they ordered a lil heavy due to corporate/lab type useage
<__Techie__> is this the dell dimension 8200?
<Balsaq> yes one is that the other five are 8250....the one i have here now is xpsr400
<Balsaq> i think he dumped em on me so easily cause they run onflippin rdram
<Balsaq> whick is pricey
<__Techie__> yeah original DDR and SDRAM is very pricy
<__Techie__> my system runs on original DDR
<__Techie__> it cost me $70 australian for my 1gig stick
<Balsaq> heck if i had to buy this crazy rdram new they want 150-300
<Balsaq> noone even stock it new
<__Techie__> anyway im gonna have to go soon, its 3:08
<Balsaq> ok take ur easy
<__Techie__> oh yeah, check out my latest project, a full ubuntu install on a usb drive
<Balsaq> wow..hey maybe i could do that? then it just plugs into anything huh
<__Techie__> yeah, if i get it working ill share my experience with you
<Balsaq> 10-4
<__Techie__> anyway, bells gone
<__Techie__> seeya
<Balsaq> later
<raevol> anyone else getting spam from fstock?
<squidly> raevol: yea
<squidly> he's been dcc spaming me for the past couple of days
<raevol> think i've seen it from a few nicks
<raevol> home it gets taken care of :/
<raevol> hope even
<squidly> yea I need to talk to the admin on FN
<squidly> however I have a minor issue talking to them. I've told Christel off more then once
<raevol> hehe
<squidly> yea
<squidly> and when I tell people off. I'm not nice about it
<raevol> that's usually the idea :x
<squidly> raevol: you can be police when you tell someone off.. or you can let them know that you think the HIV virus is above them on the evolutionary ladder
<squidly> guess what method I have used for christel?
<raevol> haha, the latter?
<squidly> yea
<raevol> good times
<squidly> yea
<squidly> fine times and sad times too
<raevol> that's irc
<squidly> well the RL thing that really pushed me over the edge was how some issues were handeled when Lilo passed
<squidly> but yea suck is IRC
<raevol> yea
<gigawatt> i'm having a huge issue with wireless on an MSI wind laptop using xubuntu
<gigawatt> nm-applet doesn't see the internal wireless card
<likemindead> Try "sudo ifup -a" gigawatt.
<gigawatt> nope
<gigawatt> i'v been having this issue off and on with wireless on msi wind
<gigawatt> and i'v never been able to fix it, sometime it just "goes away"
<likemindead> Is it showing up in "sudo iwlist scan" ?
<gigawatt> wlan0 : no scan results
<likemindead> Or "ifconfig -a" ?
<gigawatt> it shows up under ifconfig
<likemindead> That's a start. :-)
<gigawatt> yeah
<gigawatt> i tried wicd as well and it didn't see it
<likemindead> What's the wireless card?
<gigawatt> atheros ar242x
<likemindead> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<likemindead> That's all I've got.
<gigawatt> ok i'll look at that
<likemindead> Which version of Xubuntu are you running?
<gigawatt> 9.04
<likemindead> You could download 9.10 Beta & give it a try.
<gigawatt> i might
<gigawatt> what about this: v
<gigawatt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<likemindead> I've been loving 9.10 since Alpha 6.
<likemindead> Worth a shot.
<gigawatt> ok
<Balsaq> i always call up verizon and make them connect me to wireless if i can't get it done and they do it everytime i set a computer
<Balsaq> they'll take the call 24/7
<Balsaq> being it s competitive il bet all wirelss companies will do the same
<Balsaq> _Techie_ my computer is running wrong i'm about toss xubu in her dry are you in here this morning?
<Balsaq> i think ubu and a kazillion updates have taken their toll
<nikolam> hm. packages.ubuntu.com is down again..
<kj4> hello all
<kj4> anyone here?
<kj4> hello fooks
<kj4> any freplly helpsy buntoids here?
<rgnr> help ppl
<rgnr> my usb flash lost space
<kj4> please explain
<ablomen> kj4, whats your question?
<rgnr> kj4:  well, i had 16gb on my usb and suddenly it came to be only 8mb
<homebrewcider> hey there, I'm running xubuntu 8.10 on a server pc, I want to give it a static ip of 192.168.0.9 on my network, I can seemingly do that okay, but when I do, it cuts it's internet access, and I can't update (Failed to fetch....). It is running through a switch, with a smoothwall firewall at 192.168.0.1 ( of course). I've had this running before, but I don't know what I've done wrong this time, please help!
<ablomen> homebrewcider, stupid question, but are you sure the ip isn't taken already?
<ablomen> and are you sure you have set the right netmast & gateway?
<homebrewcider> yeah, I'm sure
<homebrewcider> set netmask of 255.255.255.0
<homebrewcider> and gateway of 192.168.0.1, that's right isn't it?
<ablomen> if it's your router it should be
<ablomen> can you ping anything internal and/or external ip adresses? for example 74.125.67.100 (google.com)
<homebrewcider> the thing is though,when I assign the static ip in the network manager, and fill in the netmask of 255.... etc, on saving it, the netmask becomes 24, that's it, just 24
<ablomen> homebrewcider, try setting the ip etc in /etc/networking/interfaces.. network manager seems to work in misterious ways sometimes, after editing run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_Pete__> homebrewcider: If I were you I would put static defines to the /etc/network/interfaces on drop whole network-damager
<_Pete__> on=and
<homebrewcider> I've tried that,I'll tgry again
<homebrewcider> hehe, tgry=try
<_Pete__> this is how I have it http://pastebin.com/m670e15ad
<_Pete__> also, remember to update /etc/resolv.conf
<homebrewcider> checking now
<homebrewcider> ok, dumb question, how do I update /etc/resolv.conf
<homebrewcider> it just says #generated by neetworkmanager
<_Pete__> if you only use static address
<_Pete__> then you dont need whole network-manager
<_Pete__> edit the file manually and but your nameservrs theres
<homebrewcider> sorry, edit it to what?'
<_Pete_> http://pastebin.com/m26099a44
<_Pete_> this is mine
<_Pete_> first two are opendns and last is the router
<homebrewcider> could they be the primary and secondary dns that my isp gave me?
<_Pete_> sure
<homebrewcider> ok, I'll try that
<homebrewcider> do I have to disable networkmangler? or something similar
<_Pete_> I think it pointless to have if you only use that static connection
<homebrewcider> does it "take things over" though?
<homebrewcider> do I have to disable networking in it or anything?
<_Pete_> I am not quite sure
<homebrewcider> I'm testing it now
<_Pete_> after modifying interface/resolv.conf do: /etc/init.d/networking restart so it will apply new settings
<homebrewcider> did that, i could ping google, but not load web pages
<_Pete_> recheck you resolv.conf is ok
<homebrewcider> hmm, what I put in there has disappeared.....
<_Pete_> network-damager doing something then
<_Pete_> so better remove it
<homebrewcider> doing it now
<homebrewcider> synaptic couldn't "find some resources", might have to go back to dhcp in network damager, get "online" remove it, then change things?
<_Pete_> apt-get --purge remove network-manager
<_Pete_> should be enough
<homebrewcider> ok
<_Pete_> (jsut removed own one too) :)
<homebrewcider> I think I've got it thanx to you
<homebrewcider> many thanks
<nikolam> MY WHOLE system behaves like crap when installing packages
<nikolam> I run LTS
<nikolam> it is Crap that everything is twitching and mouse and winodws and sound and all apps not working fine while synaptic is installing something
<nikolam> I am sick of it..
<nikolam> i type text and it gets cached and not displayed on screen while installing some freakin .debs
<nikolam> why a freak default priority for synaptig installing something is not lower for god sake
<nikolam> or i need to run RT kernel to avoid thatt shitty synaptic / deb install behavior
<nikolam> My machine is useless while installing packages it sucks.
<DaWyzir> HOZSANNA DICSOSEGES TESVEREIM
<kurakuska> hallo
<DaWyzir> karakuska brotha aloha
<kurakuska> can i do a question on wicd istallition on xubuntu?
<kurakuska> sorry for my english
<kurakuska> i'm italian
<kurakuska> where can i find the wicd?
<homebrewcider> I'm trying to change ownership of a folder, am I doing it right? <sudo chown name:name /path >  ?
<TheSheep> yes
<Pres-Gas> homebrewcider, if you are wanting to change the ownership of the contents as well, you would do "sudo chown -R uname:group /path"
<homebrewcider> forgot the -R
<Pres-Gas> Only if you are also wanting to change all the files within the folder
<homebrewcider> which I am
<homebrewcider> says "not permitted"
<Pres-Gas> homebrewcider, what directory are you wanting to change?
<Pres-Gas> a system one?
<homebrewcider> < /media/data >
<homebrewcider> have a 1tb drive mounted there
<Pres-Gas> homebrewcider, issue "mount | grep /media/data" and show us that line, please.
<homebrewcider> < /dev/sda1 on /media/data type vfat (rw) >
<Pres-Gas> hmmm...homebrewcider, I am not sure if vfat responds to chowns....the directory itself (/media/data) may, but not the contents...am I right on that, TheSheep?
<homebrewcider> got it done once before, a while ago though, can't remember what I had to do
<_Pete_> is it portable(usb or such) drive=
<_Pete_> ?
<Pres-Gas> homebrewcider, try reading these articles over:
<Pres-Gas> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-447173.html
<homebrewcider> no, sata internal, on pci card. I've had this sorted once before, but it was a while ago, I had it writable and all, but I had it mounted in the "wrong place".....long story
<Pres-Gas> http://www.redhat.com/archives/redhat-install-list/2001-September/msg00214.html
<_Pete_> homebrewcider: why is it vfat?
<Pres-Gas> I think you will need to remount it, homebrewcider
<homebrewcider> has to be vfat to be writable from the pvr in the other room
<homebrewcider> won't let me unmmount it though
<_Pete_> how does pvr access the drive?
<homebrewcider> I can unmount the drive, chown the folder okay, but when I mount the drive again, the ownership changes back to root
<Pres-Gas> homebrewcider, those articles I sent you talk about mounting the vfat drives under different ownership
<jayjay> am new xubuntu newbie,chnaged in thunar the read permissions of foto directories + files, how can I undo this to read and edit them again, please help who can
<jarnos> jayjay, enable write permission in thunar
<jarnos> jayjay, and read permissions.
<jayjay> I did, but only the folders are "unchecke" do I have to uncheck every single pic
<jayjay> tnx jarmos
<jayjay> Jarnos, any advice for me how to get all permissions to all files
<jarnos> jayjay, try setting permission of the parent directory in thunar
<jayjay> done!,only the directory is permitted the pics inside not..
<jarnos> jayjay, didn't it ask you whether it should apply recursively?
<jayjay> ehhm, no, it simply takes the read and write permissions, but I cant open the pics indide the folders
<jayjay> when I do the same procedure with every single pic, it works, but it would take months to do it
<jcfp> jayjay: there's an option in thunar's preferences, whether it should apply permissions recursively or not
<jayjay> found and try it out now, please jarnos wait a second
<jayjay> no change, the folders act the same like before
<jayjay> tnx jcfp, but no change
<jayjay> should I restart the system maybe
<jcfp> jayjay: you do know that directories need +x to be accessible?
<jayjay> sorry am newbie, what do you mean with +x
<jayjay> changed the permissions not by terminal
<jcfp> guess thunar does that automatically since it presents only read and write options to the user
<jayjay> when unoing it, it only chnages the folders not the content, how can I solve it by terminal to get permissions to the ingle pics again
<jcfp> jayjay: chmod -R u+rwx <directory with those file>
<jayjay> my hero jcfp! tnx so much for ya help, it solved my problem
<jcfp> yw
<jarnos> My system freezes, if I use suspend/hibernate with restricted nvidia display driver in jaunty. It is version 96.43.10, but nvidia site has newer driver. What can I do to make hibernate/suspend work, if I continue to use a restricted driver?
<nikolam> Grrrr
<nikolam> how to avoid locked and slow and unresponsive system while installing apps
<nikolam> with synaptic?
<nikolam> grrrr
<jarnos> nikolam, does "nice" help?
<Balsaq> hello KB1JWQ!
<nikolam> jarnos, didn`t try. Every time i hit icon in meny for synaptic and i shout around :)
<nikolam> I am interested in a way of editing Xfce menu, so I can edit menu item and insert that nice befor synaptic and update commands
#xubuntu 2009-10-15
<_Techie_> heya bal
<frenzy42> so i upgraded to the beta this after noon on my laptop and now my screen won't stop flickering
<frenzy42> how should i stop it
<rr72> is anyone else having problems with remote places in gigolo not opening a file browser on 9.10?
<rr72> does xubuntu 9.10 gigolo come with support for sftp/ssh remote location or does it needed to be added?
<Balsaq> is there a way to clear my screen of all the previous text or chat?
<leaf-sheep> Does anybody here know the best command for slim-xubuntu-desktop?
<leaf-sheep> >_>
<_Techie_> yay, im down $30 but im back on the net again
<Balsaq> yeah huh Tech
<Balsaq> _Techie_  you were saying i outta do the server thing here with my old computer. they are giving me those old dels tomorrow.....how would it benefit my network if i did that?
<_Techie_> yeah, i can guide you through setting up a ZNC server and bypassing work firewalls and proxy's so you can use a proper IRC connection
<_Techie_> and it will also be a great learning experience
<Balsaq> bypass? they are all going to be at my home?
<_Techie_> no, i mean if your work has a restrictive proxy or firewall implemented at work i can help you tunnel out to your home connection
<Balsaq> oh yes they got a big one
<_Techie_> lemme guess, you can only open web pages
<Balsaq> and a whole dept of pro hackers all over it
<Balsaq> huge corp w/IT dept
<Balsaq> we'll do it here
<Balsaq> can i get free internet here at home?
<_Techie_> no, unless your ISP implements some sort of free traffic policy
<Balsaq> the school is about 300 yards away
<_Techie_> you thinking about connecting to their wireless?
<Balsaq> well if possible
<Balsaq> i pay 20 per month for this stuff
<_Techie_> thats not too bad
<Balsaq> but wouldnt like it if i get bumped off all the time
<Balsaq> is that why you are always in and out
<_Techie_> nah, im in and out because i go do other stuff
<Balsaq> figured that
<_Techie_> or im at school and ihave to go to my next class
<Balsaq> i like my connection but would enjoy ridin on the school too for fun but not to cause any trouble
<Balsaq> people pull in the lot and use it i hear
<Balsaq> 300 yds is too far isnt it
<_Techie_> depends on the strength of the network
<_Techie_> 	
<_Techie_> 300 yards = 274.32 meters
<Balsaq> buy anyway, knowing it all about my home network do i still need or have use for a server
<_Techie_> you will be pushing it to the limit if its just a standard connection
<_Techie_> depends
<Balsaq> so do i have any reason to have a server in my home?
<_Techie_> well from a professional point of view, no... from a hobbyist point of view, it wouldnt hurt
<Balsaq> as of tommorow i will have 7 PC and a lapper
<_Techie_> is this a different lapper, or are you counting the mac?
<Balsaq> likie can 1 be a server that host a website that is 24-7 or something (no the mac is the same)
<_Techie_> kk, yeah website hosting is easy
<_Techie_> you could even do that from whatever computer you use as your main box
<Balsaq> ok so the server really is not needed
<Balsaq> i thought it proteceted the otheres or something
<_Techie_> well you could have it as mp3 storage and stream your music to the lappy via itunes
<Balsaq> well the music would be long after i get good at stuff
<Balsaq> only do radio usually for some reason-but occasionally play utube rock videoa aand fire up the jackson
<Balsaq> i bought a 22 in mon today for 89...stole it
<Balsaq> flat panel
<_Techie_> nice
<Balsaq> cuase all those dell come with the big ole type
<Balsaq> hey you should look up the specs and see if there is any hacks i could do too make em better...think i will just toss some rdram in em and run those standard dell internal tests
<Balsaq> 1. will get xp pro sp3, 2, xubuntu, 3. pupptlinux 4. my old dell has ubuntu.....NETWORK
<Balsaq> THER EST WHO KNOWS
<__Techie__> thats gonna be a large network for one person
<Ongaku> Aloha bruderz
<__Techie__> sup
<Ongaku> Good mornin' Trollz
<Balsaq> yeah huh Ongaku
<Ongaku> Balsaq brotha aloha
<Balsaq> i want to do the website asap T
<Ongaku> Anyone from Hungary?
<Balsaq> im starving
<Ongaku> Balsaq brotha whic website?
<Ongaku> which
<Balsaq> dunno didnt invent it yet
<Ongaku> website for wine and beerz?
<_Techie_> well you come up with an idea then you can work out how your gonna make it
<Balsaq> _Techie_ how long will it take to get a website built?..once i get the idea
<_Techie_> well, depending on the design and if you code it yourself it could take anywhere between a few days to a month+
<_Pete_> Balsaq: depends on idea
<_Techie_> oh, hello pete
<_Pete_> my idea I have now takes 10seconds
<Balsaq> hey Pete
<_Pete_> morning
<Balsaq> ypu 213am here in eastern usa
<_Pete_> ready!
<_Pete_> # cd /var/www/
<_Pete_> root@quadcore:/var/www# cat >idealeas_www.html
<_Pete_> no ideas at all
<Ongaku> hola Pete britha
<Ongaku> brotha
<_Pete_> now its ready :)
<_Pete_> http://quadcore.homeunix.net/idealeas_www.html
<_Techie_> sigh
<Balsaq> that was a little bland
<Balsaq> may add some clores and a few games
<Ongaku> it is a new porn site?:D
<Ongaku> that is greta
<Balsaq> you see we go back and forth...if i thought my company would keep giving tons of old puters...i would stsart some kind of non profit thing to give free computeres to the needy and blend that into the buntu stuff for free OS's and link it to these chats for free support?/ i dunno
<_Techie_> Balsaq- ill see if i can find you one of my old sites
<Balsaq> and if they dont know how to use it would go to their house and install it and show en how to use the buntu free
<Balsaq> you see if i actually become a non profit they may give hundreds of puters...like  i told you once i saw a guy get 30 one day
<Balsaq> i think buntu allows people to use thier logos right?
<_Techie_> umm, im not sure
<Balsaq> me neither...i know they talk about "open"
<Balsaq> prolly ask em whoever they are
<Balsaq> so i hope to do a couple installs tomorrow....prolly wont take long cause these processors are bigger than my clunker
<Balsaq> hopin uxub is a lot faster than mu ubun
<_Techie_> Balsaq- http://quadcore.homeunix.net/~techie/
<Balsaq> cool
<_Techie_> from back when i primarily did gameservers
<Balsaq> so you have old one out there on the www
<Ongaku> Techie bruder ccooooll
<_Pete_> _Techie_: have you made those pages yourself?
<Balsaq> see the gam ething is a great idea to begin with cause the games drive the entire computer business
<_Techie_> _Pete_- yep, notepad and nano
<_Pete_> nice
<Balsaq> notepad?
<_Techie_> windows text editor
<Ongaku> NLHED = notepad like html editor:D
<Balsaq> where is nana _Techie_
<Ongaku> windows? that a tonz of penguinzshit
<_Techie_> Balsaq- nano is a command line text editor
<Balsaq> in linux or windows
<_Techie_> linux
<Balsaq> man i got a looonnnggg way to go
<_Techie_> haha
<Balsaq> this guy i know has a website, he does free tech support...i could link too him for part of my service
<_Techie_> you do realise most #ubuntu and #xubuntu users can be described the same way
<Balsaq> not sure
<_Pete_> nerds with nolife?
<Sysi> weird hippies?
<_Techie_> that sums me up _Pete_
<Balsaq> earthy crunchy?
<Sysi> i'd say i don't have even nolofe
<Balsaq> heck i am married with a full time job and a mortgage!
<Balsaq> no kids here though so i guess that throws me in there
<Balsaq> a guy did a website called joecartoon...he got so many hits that eventually someone bought it for A TON OF MONEY...so you can do that Techie
<Balsaq> if you see joecartoon you will see what atracts so many people that people start offering money to own it
<Balsaq> and you already have all the skills
<Balsaq> he did maintain it for years before the offer came in...
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna restart into linux to watch some south park
<TheSheep> originality
<_Techie_> ill be back
<Balsaq> where does he go?
<_Techie_> okay South Park time
<Sysi> swedish lesson..
<Sysi> notes with laptop ♥
<Ongaku> Hosanna brothers
<filthpig> hi all. I have an issue with Xubuntu karmic beta (and the last alpha). Installing and using it is just fine, but after updating the packages and rebooting I cannot start X
<filthpig> I can log in from console and all and GDM starts, but when I'm supposed to get my desktop on screen it just throws me back to the login promt
<ablomen> filthpig, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log << type that and look for lines starting with (EE)
<ablomen> near the bottom
<filthpig> ablomen: ok, well, there is nothing with EE there
<filthpig> the last few lines are Entering Restore TV, Restore TV PLL, Restore TVHV, Restore TV Restarts, Restore Timing Tablets, Restore TV standard, Leaving Restore TV
<filthpig> and that's the end
<Ongaku> I am Da King of TrolLZ
<Ongaku> Heavy TroLLz Attak Warning!
<Ongaku> Whatta muttafucka fat holy shit linuks-penguin now?
<Ongaku> They called TUKS
<Balsaq> _Techie_ emailed buntu to see if i can use their logos on my site..
<ablomen> wow, that was fast
<ablomen> filthpig, try running startx
<ablomen> see if there are any errors there
<filthpig> server is already active for display 0
<ablomen> oh, try pressing ctrl+alt+f7
<Balsaq> TheSheep: <Balsaq stands and salutes TheSheep!!!>
<filthpig> ablomen, I get GDM up and running
<TheSheep> Balsaq: please don't do that, just ignore that
<_Techie_> Balsaq, that is the power of the silent ops
<ablomen> filthpig, ok so it works?
<filthpig> no :(
<ablomen> huh.. you said and i quote: "I get GDM up and running"
<filthpig> when I type my password gdm starts loading my desktop
<filthpig> and then I'm thrown back to login
<ablomen> hmm
<Balsaq> yes i saw it
<ablomen> filthpig, did you check your session?
<filthpig> however, another bloke over at ubuntu-testing thinks this issue was resolved on monday and wants me to try the lastest build
<Balsaq> why does it say to me please don't do that?
<TheSheep> Balsaq: they come here for the attention, if you give it to them, they will come back for more
<Balsaq> oh i thoughthe was now gone from here and if you look back you will see he was trying to provoke us earlier and you will see we did not help to ignite him
<TheSheep> yeah, but he can have another login
<Balsaq> i noticed whether i come in as Balsaq or Balsaque it still shows my address so can you now lock it if you choose to do so
<Balsaq> lock it on a real troll i mean
<Balsaq> _Techie_ can you do that?
<lab> hi. I'm trying to install ATI drivers on jaunty 9.04. I followed these instructions and they were a disaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   . I googled and I didn't find anything useful. Any suggestion? All worked fine for 8.10, but with 9.04 these drivers are a nightmare.....
<Wyzirke> Hozsanna bruderz
<Wyzirke> Welcomew back again
<nikolam> hm :) did anyone heard of a program for *ubuntu that can turn computer intu mobile telephone, by using usb hardware GSM/GPRS/3G modem?
<nikolam> like you are saying something and it transfers into ordinary telephone call over GSM?
<lab> hi. I'm trying to install ATI drivers on jaunty 9.04. I followed these instructions and they were a disaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   . I googled and I didn't find anything useful. Any suggestion? All worked fine for 8.10, but with 9.04 these drivers are a nightmare.....
<nikolam> lab, I always did install of ATI drivers by making .deb packages out of it and hen install
<nikolam> maybe you could post your findings on phoronix.com forum, i think there are some AMD/ATI developers there answering questions
<nikolam> Or try to use a bit older driver then newest one..
<nikolam> lab, try this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<nikolam> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<nikolam> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<lab> nikolam: not a good link
<lab> already triexc
<lab> tried
<nikolam> did you made .deb packages? lab
<nikolam> what version of amd driver you downloaded?
<nikolam> you can also use #ati and #radeon channels
<nikolam> My experience with Amd fglrx driver is that if driver does not behave, use older one that does.
<nikolam> lab, also on pages like this where you download driver from:
<nikolam> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<nikolam> there are links where you can send your requests about driver not working well and describe to them
<nikolam> As workaround, untill you hit one that works well for your 9.04, you can use opensource driver that comes from ubunut
<nikolam> what card it is?
<nikolam> also try #ati and #radeonhd channels for fglrx and open driver, respectfully
<lab> nikolam: sorry, I really appreciate your help, but I have to tell you to give me tips only if you have already experience with the problem
<lab> I'm fighting with it from days and days
<nikolam> lab, i installed all fglrx drivers till 9.3 on my machine on 64-bit hardy
<nikolam> That is all you need
<nikolam> What card it is
<lab> nikolam: as said before I need instructions for jaunty. I had no problems with intrepid
<nikolam> I posted you link with detailed instructions..
<lab> nikolam: they don't work. I already checked that link
<nikolam> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<lab> nikolam: It's not good
<nikolam> but what don`t work, how you installed, did you made .deb packages or installed directly with GUI?
<nikolam> try also previous drivers:
<nikolam> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/previous/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<lab> nikolam: do you have jaunty with ATI ?
<nikolam> I have hardy with integrated Ati/amd graphics
<nikolam> and i am stuck with latest driver
<lab> nikolam: in this case you CAN'T help me
<nikolam> lab, you are wrong, i helped you a lot. You can also go to phoronix.com forum and also you can go to ubuntuforums.org
<nikolam> most of the answers in my history of usage i found there
<nikolam> on ati discussion on ohoronix, even ati/amd developers come you can ask them
<lab> nikolam: no, it's a very specific problem, associated with this version (jaunty) of ubuntu. as said before, I had no problems with the previous version. you can't help me in this way
<nikolam> anyway, #ati is right channel for closed fglrx driver..
<lab> yes, in fact I'm asking in #ati too
<nikolam> ok, I tried. :) Use radeonhd till you fix it :)
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> stupid question: I have got a script which sets the gamma for the display; it works if I double click it; how do I make it run automatically when I log on?
<MaxFrames> currently the script is in my home directory and is called .xinitrc
<Sysi> in "settings" is something like "sessiosns and startup"
<Sysi> an there automatic start
<MaxFrames> yes I tried that, but it does not let me select the script, it does not show in the selection window
<Sysi> i dont have any selection, just add
<Sysi> you can run script by ./script
<MaxFrames> ?
<Sysi> put that to add-window; command
<MaxFrames> ok, I'll try
<MaxFrames> if I succeed, will the script run at PC boot or at user logon?
<Sysi> on logon
<MaxFrames> is there a way to run it at boot?
<MaxFrames> so that any user gets the gamma adjusting?
<Sysi> propably, but i don't know that
<_Pete_> MaxFrames: see /etc/rc.local
<Sysi> maybe need to do on every user
<MaxFrames> thanks, it works when I logon, I had to rename the script to something.sh
<MaxFrames> I don't think it would run at boot anyway because it needs X running
<jarnos> Where can I find information on which packages are included in the default xubuntu installation?
<likemindead> All of them? That'd be a long list. I'm not sure.
<arossouw> hello, one of our developers has written a program in QT4 , if you use kde and go to the print function on that program it gives you a list of printers locally installed, but if you do the same on xubuntu it only displays pdf and postscript printing
<arossouw> any ideas
<likemindead> Do you have the necessary QT libraries installed in Xubuntu, arossouw
<likemindead> ?
<arossouw> the developer used qtsdk-2009.02, i guess he has his own qt libraries
<arossouw> he puts qt libraries into qtsdk-2009.02 and then the program uses those libraries, the qtsdsk-2009.02 gets copied to /opt folder
<arossouw>         apt-get install libmysqlclient16
<arossouw>         apt-get install libqt4-sql-mysql
<arossouw> thats whats installed
<thht> hi there, i am using xubuntu 9.10 beta with some qt-written programs such as vlc and Google-Earth; how do i change the look of these programs to "blend in"?
<likemindead> I don't know that you can too much, thht.
<likemindead> It's like running iTunes in Windows...
<thht> likemindead: i know there are some tools that provide a gtk look for qt-programs, i just forgot the name ^^
<ochosi> thht
<thht> ochosi: hi
<ochosi> i'm using that package, looking it up for, one sec
<ochosi> thht: qgtkstyle
<ochosi> unfortunately it's not in the repos
<thht> ochosi: thanks i'm looking it up
<ochosi> after you installed qgtkstyle you'll also need qt4config in order to change the theme to gtk
<ochosi> in case you're using 64bit the package might be hard to find, i can send it to you
<thht> ochosi: when i used the former 9.04 xubuntu there was a package in the repositories, did they delete it?
<ochosi> oh and also (even though you might know that already): it only works for qt4 apps, qt3 apps are not affected
<ochosi> thht, supposedly, frankly i don't know and i think it's a pity it's not there anymore
<thht> ochosi: damn :(
<thht> ochosi: i found this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QGtkStyle
<thht> wait a minute, i have an idea ;-)
<ochosi> yeah, unfortunately there's not even a ppa for qgtkstyle
<ochosi> thht, idea > waiting > listening
<thht> ochosi: i checked via synaptic, there is a gtk2-engines-qtcurve package, but the description is a bit short; if i check it the package-manager wants to install an additional 170 megabytes (!)
<ochosi> thht, qtcurve doesn't provide the same functionality as qgtkstyle
<ochosi> at least afaik
<thht> ochosi: I GOT IT! i am so proud :-)))
<ochosi> thht where from? did you finally find a repo hosting it?
<thht> ochosi: i installed qt4-qtconfig
<thht> ochosi: run it and check "gtk+"
<thht> ochosi: vlc is now in xubuntu - loook :-)))
<ochosi> thht, but you also installed qgtkstyle, didn't you?
<thht> ochosi: no
<thht> ochosi: it runs that way :-D
<ochosi> thht, hm, will check that out the next time i boot to karmic... (in jaunty now)
<thht> ochosi: Google-Earth looks as ugly as ever, though; guess because of qt3 :(
<ochosi> thht, hehe, yeah, guess so...
<thht> wohoo
<thht> ochosi: thanks for your help
<ochosi> thht, you're welcome, great that it works that way!
<alegro> Hello. Can I ask a beginner question here?
<Sysi> of course
<alegro> Do you know why in Xubuntu 9.04 I have to change the screen resolution to 1024x768 everytime I log in?
<alegro> Sysi?
<Sysi> humm
<Sysi> what video card?
<alegro> Nvidia Riva TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro -16MB
<Sysi> restricted drivers?
<alegro> What?
<Sysi> have you installed restricted drivers?
<alegro> No, I haven't installed any drivers.
<Sysi> settings → hardvare drivers
<alegro> It says: No propreitary drivers are in use on this system.
<Sysi> i'm not sure how good open drivers are
<alegro> Should I install a proprietary driver?
<Sysi> it may not work, that sounds so old
<Sysi> sorry, g2g
<alegro> thanks anyway
<alegro>  Do you know why in Xubuntu 9.04 I have to change the screen resolution to 1024x768 everytime I log in?
<ochosi> alegro, you could try to mess with /etc/X11/xorg.conf (even though that shouldn't be needed in jaunty anymore)
<alegro> I'm new. How do I access the file?
<alegro> ocoshi?
<TheSheep> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<likemindead> Should most any Bluetooth device pair with *buntu? I have a set of MOTOROKR S9-HD Bluetooth headphones that aren't showing up at all. They pair just fine with my phone.
<likemindead> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> is the default file browser in Xubuntu livecd, thunar??
<likemindead> Yes, ActionParsnip.
<likemindead> !thunar
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> can it manage smb:// like addressing for accesing remote samba shares?
<rr72> hey has anyone succesfully installed gnome on xubuntu? i get a dep issue
<Sysi> yes i had, many times
<Sysi> you remembered update packages?
<rr72> yes, it is telling me that gnome-vfs-obexftp is not installable, 9.10
<rr72> bbl
<Sysi> you're installing it with apt/synaptic?
<Dai> if you're on 9.10, you should really be asking in +1
<Dai> at least for the next couple weeks
<Danny22> is anyone there?
<TheSheep> !ask | Danny22
<ubottu> Danny22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sysi> you won't get rid of us :P
<Danny22> Does any one know haow to get parental controll for the internet?
<Sysi> what?
<Sysi> is my english bad or what
<Danny22> You know internet filters, so you can block things so your kids don't see it
<TheSheep> Danny22: you could install squid with some parental control settings, and set up your browser to use it
<Sysi> ah, bad english (not native)
<Danny22> how do you get it?
<TheSheep> Danny22: it's an advanced task though
<Danny22> how hard is it?
<TheSheep> Danny22: hmm... there are easier ways, say, did you try to google for it?
<TheSheep> Danny22: for example this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843510
<Danny22> ok thanks I'll try that :)
<Danny22> I went to the link you provided. all the downloads are .tar.gz can I install those?
<TheSheep> Danny22: it's better to add ppa to your software sources and install using synaptic
<TheSheep> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Danny22> ok
<Danny22> ok the terminal says it is installed now how do I find it :)
<nicklas_> Danny22: find what?
<Danny22> I installed webcontroll a internet filter using the terminal now how do i find it?
<nicklas_> hm that i dont know, in firefox?
<Danny22> Yea i'm using fire fox
<Danny22> never mind I found it
<Danny22> Thanks for the help TheSheep :)
<nicklas_> cool :-)
<S0210> Hello! I try to "cat *.jpg >xxx.avi" and it works fine. Is there a way to change the default framerate and/or picture size?
<rr72> Dai~ thankyou for your suggestion
<Dai> erm?
<Dai> oh!  +1
<Dai> you're welcome.  were they able to get you sorted?
<rr72> just asking now, got back right now
#xubuntu 2009-10-16
<Sertse> hi
<likemindead> !hi | Sertse
<ubottu> Sertse: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sertse> anyone know how to create an open in root custom action ?
<likemindead> In *buntu, you need to use sudo to gain root access, Sertse.
<likemindead> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<violet523> been trying to get opengl working with my nvidia geforce fx 5200 and although /var/log/Xorg.0.log is showing no problems, gdm seems to lock up at a blank screen
<Ochian> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Ochian> Awesome, but how do I read it in Firefox?  I'm tired of having to open the files separately.
<Scutum> hello, what is the default keymap file that runs on xubuntu?
<nic1> Hi, wat is XPending?
<Scutum> where can I find it??
<Scutum> how can I choose a keymap?
<Sysi> in my menu → settings is keyboard layout, or something like that
<Sysi> you propably could also modify xorg.conf
<ruslan_> could anyone help me set up the extra drive i have connected to my server running ubuntu
<Sysi> ruslan_: have you tried #ubuntu-server ?
<Balsaq> will a dimension 8250 with 2.4g 512 256 60hd be able to run xubuntu properly?
<Sysi> that's pretty powerful for xubuntu :P
<Balsaq> well i was worried about the ram..the rest looks good
<Balsaq> 256
<Balsaq> is the 512 cache sort of like a lilextra ram?
<Sysi> i had 256 with hardy and it was good
<Sysi> but newer's may are bit less light
<Balsaq> i can tbelieve this thing was ordered with a 2.4 proc and only 256 ram?  well are you good at the install of xubu, i want to throw in this beast right now
<Balsaq> the hd is empy was wiped clean
<Sysi> 256mb was much "in the old days" :)
<Balsaq> this one is out of a local business was ordered in 93'
<Balsaq> inside it is clean no dust?
<Balsaq> just got it
<Balsaq> 2slots open for ram too
<Balsaq> sysi are you good on the install of xubu
<Sysi> it's easy
<Sysi> and there are good instructions
<Balsaq> yeah i did my 1st ubu a couple weeks ago but i was in here getting some help too
<Balsaq> maybe it goes in exactly like ubu
<Sysi> if you just want xubuntu there and nothing special there's nothing complicated
<Balsaq> well just and internet runner for now...may worry about other stuff later
<Balsaq> they gave me an xp disc but what in the heck can ya do with xp on 256ram
<Balsaq> or maybe when ya dont have ram it just runs on the processor and the HD?
<Balsaq> actually it doent have a moden
<Sysi> i've used xp with 256 but it's nightmere nowdays
<Balsaq> i think she;ll run better on xubu dont you
<Sysi> veery much
<Balsaq> have to get an ethernet cord to go online but could still instaLL IT RIGHT
<Balsaq> wonder if these old timer can be wireless
<Balsaq> i looked at the service tag info at dell.com and i dont see how it can even be connected to the internet?
<Balsaq> no ehternet card or 10/100 thing on the specs at dell/ isnt that standard?
<Balsaq> sysi are you good with hardware
<_Pete_>  Balsaq: ever thinked coming good yourself?
<_Pete_> instead asking what others know why dont you learn yourself?
<Balsaq> well Pete i just opened it up right here in front of me and there is nothinginher that i can see that would allow me to hook to the internet
<Balsaq> if you prefer a silent room just let me know, not a problem, just making conversation while i try to figure this beast out
<_Pete_> :)
<Balsaq> _Techie_ these puters turned out to be 2.4's
<_Techie_> not bad
<Balsaq> doesnt say D on the sevrice tag thing at dell like yours though?
<Balsaq> cant tell what they are doesnt say p4 either
<_Techie_> there should be a sticker on the back with the model number
<Balsaq> if i give you the service tag will you look at the specs dell publishes...i am looking at it now
<_Techie_> that will tell you what to look for if you want to find the specs
<_Techie_> yep
<Balsaq> 72mq821....5 are just like this one and one is different
<Balsaq> i have been studying it for an hour
<_Techie_> umm, service tag is different from model number
<Balsaq> i dont even see the internet connectors on it
<Balsaq> oh its an 8250
<_Techie_> k
<Balsaq> but that tagat dell . com will get you it particular config
<_Techie_> dell dimenion 8250, or inspiron?
<Balsaq> d d 8250 yes
<Balsaq> that tag wil l give you this exact puters specs as the company ordered it
<Balsaq> i wrote it all down
<_Techie_> are you able too ship one overseas
<Balsaq> yeah but the shipping would be more than the value would cost ya a fortune i think
<_Techie_> bugger, coz i could upgrade one of those cheaply
<Balsaq> well check the shipping somehow they weigh 28lbs
<Balsaq> got 6 monitors too
<Balsaq> but they are not the new flat ones
<Balsaq> go to dell click support see where you put in the service tag and see what these are...fat ones
<Balsaq> but no ram??//only 256 i think
<_Techie_> thats alright, ddr2 is cheap enough
<Balsaq> you forgot it rdram
<Balsaq> do you know how to look at the service code thing at dell?
<Balsaq> these open up like a huge clam shell
<_Techie_> im gonna have to go now, gonna watch some movies with mates
<_Techie_> and im gonna run out of battery
<Balsaq> have fun
<_Techie_> i might be back later tonigh
<Balsaq> 10-4
<Sysi> heh, my schooloday just starts
<Balsaq> its 230am here
<Sysi> 09:32
<Balsaq> heck school start at 7am?
<MrKassner> I'm kinda new to IRC so I don't really know what I'm doing. Lol. But is anyone here? As far as I know I'm in the Xubuntu channel.
<knome> MrKassner, yes.
<MrKassner> Ah okay, been awhile since I was on IRC, and this program is diffrent then the last one I used so I'm having to learn allover again. Kinda quiet in here. I was hoping to find someone here to help me with a problem on Xubuntu.
<ablomen> MrKassner, if you ask your question someone might be able to help :)
<MrKassner> Well, it seems that my one problem I'm having no one can answer, very long story short I have a laptop that I'm using for a network bridge and nothing else on Windows 7, only problem is the laptop would overheat/freeze after a few days if not restarted, so I wanted to try making a network bridge on Xubuntu, and after trying for over a week with forums and looking on Google, still no one can tell me how to make a simple network
<knome> MrKassner, you mean sharing network from the xubuntu pc?
<MrKassner> I've tried Firestarter firewall, it woulden't work, installed bridge-utils but no one could tell me how to use it, and a bunch of other stuff, but no luck.
<MrKassner> Yes.
<MrKassner> I'm not a complete noob with Linux, but I am still rather new.
<knome> MrKassner, at least there is this one thread where this is solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370&highlight=share+internet
<MrKassner> Thank you for the link, I will go try this real quick, which will take me offline for a lil, when I get back I'll tell you how it went. Thanks again
<nikolam> I have an interestin situation on my machine
<nikolam> there are some sites I can not open in any browser but I can if I set up some proxy on internet inside a browser
<nikolam> I tried from the other machine on the same switch and all pages oppens
<nikolam> so, just a handfull of pages does not open
<nikolam> everything else works,
<nikolam> and now instantly sites opens thenselves
<nikolam> hmm :)
<Scutum> Hello
<Scutum> I installed xubuntu in a Acer netbook
<Scutum> and I have trouble with the video
<Scutum> and stram of video doesnt play smooth
<Dai> probably more of an issue with the platform itself than the OS
<Scutum_> hello
<Scutum_> I need to install the video driver
<Scutum_> for a Acer netbook can someone please help
<SidGBF> hi all
<SidGBF> Does eeeXubuntu still exists?
<knome> SidGBF, install xubuntu and use the array.org kernel == eeexubuntu
<SidGBF> knome: See... I don't have any idea about what are you talking.
<knome> SidGBF, i don't know if the literal "eeexubuntu" still exists, but if you install the default xubuntu and use the array.org kernel repository (see http://array.org/ubuntu/), it is practically the same as the literal "eeexubuntu"
<SidGBF> What I was looking for was a xfce os, but I want to know if that netbook launcher works with it
<knome> SidGBF, "netbook launcher" == ?
<SidGBF> http://users.jyu.fi/~esheospo/random/netbook_launcher_problem.png
<knome> SidGBF, there is always the ubuntu netbook remix.
<knome> SidGBF, also i suppose the same packages that are used in UNR will work with xubuntu
<knome> SidGBF, i'm not sure though.
<pingo-> hi
<Pres-Gas> Hey there pingo-
<pingo-> im with a problem to mount .iso images.
<pingo-> i get a error 'wrong fs type ,,, '
<pingo-> im using Gmount-iso
<pingo-> I tried to use gisomount
<pingo-> it's says that isnt a .iso file
<pingo-> can you help me?
<Pres-Gas> Is it one of the *ubu isos?
<Pres-Gas> pingo-, have you done an md5sum on it to make sure it is okay?
<pingo-> yes
<pingo-> this .iso
 * genii thinks about udf vs iso9660
<pingo-> this file I mean, I use it in windows, no problems.
<Pres-Gas> What version of *ubu are you running, pingo-?
<pingo-> 8.04
<Pres-Gas> pingo-, can you mount it with something like (in the terminal) "mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint"?
<Pres-Gas> Put sudo in front of that
<pingo-> 2 secs.
<Pres-Gas> If that does not work...see if "sudo mount -o loop -t udf /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint".
<pingo-> yup, 'mount -o loop -t udf /path....' worked!!!
<pingo-> thanks!!
<pingo-> :)
<pingo-> :)
<Pres-Gas> Okay...like genii implied udf was better, but your utility does not support it
<Pres-Gas> pingo-, you may also want to look into fuse and see what is available with iso files there
<Pres-Gas> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
 * genii makes more coffee
<slow-motion> hi
<_Techie_> !hi slow-motion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi slow-motion
<_Techie_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<slow-motion> bots suck
<Sysi> ♥ ubottu
<genii> !♥
<slow-motion> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<slow-motion> n8
<pingo-> thanks for the tip, I leaving now... thx.
<reddragonofearth> Hi everyone
<reddragonofearth> Can anyone crash coarse me on folder sharing?
<reddragonofearth> Im trying to share files between ubuntu and xubuntu
#xubuntu 2009-10-17
<jayferd> ping
<jayferd> can anybody help me with an install question?
<jayferd> ...anyone?
<jayferd> i promise it's interesting
<jayferd> okay so here's my situation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295047/
<jayferd> easier-to-read version:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/295055/
<jayferd> basically, is it possible to do an install from a partition on the main hdd?
<Balsaque> hey pete i'm installing xubuntu
<Balsaque> _Pete_ the xubuntu seems to be going right in my dimension...
<Balsaque> wow half in at 15 minutes
<Balsaque> 95% at 24 minutes...wow
<Balsaque> well _Pete_ilike the desktop better-and she went in under22 minutes
<_Pete_> Balsaque: ?
<Balsaque> i am on 2 puters at once
<Balsaque> plus th g4 lapper just installed xubu
<Balsaque> but need a fliipin connector to go online
<Balsaque> unless i do i lil surgery on this 8200 over here...noticed it has a 10/100 on her
<Balsaque> _Pete_ are you on xubuntu jaunty?
<_Pete_> Balsaque: not any more
<Balsaque> _Pete_what are you using
<_Pete_> kde3
<_Pete_> = my favourite
<Balsaque> never heard of that one?
<Balsaque> is that kubuntu
<_Pete_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_3
<_Pete_> currently kubuntu = kde4
<_Pete_> I dont like kde4 at all
<Balsaque> cross platform..
<Balsaque> so what made you chooes it over the bazillions out there
<Balsaque> choose*
<_Pete_> simple: it works (as I want)
<Balsaque> does it have terminal?
<_Pete_> of coz
<Balsaque> i saw the big clock on it looked a lil like puppy mixed with vista home premium too me
<_Pete_> http://quadcore.homeunix.net/~petria/tmp/kde3.jpg
<Balsaque> that was me on there!
<Balsaque> i like the system monitor on the side cool
<Balsaque> there are so many of these...i cant decide which one ilike
<_Pete_> it is gkrellm
<_Pete_> .. apt-get install gkrellm
<Balsaque> i loaded onw with xp pro sp3, i ubuntu 904 i xubu and 3 more to go
<Balsaque> i want all 7 to be different
<Balsaque> plus one leopard forgot the g4
<Balsaque> then that ole 400mgz i have been usin willget puppy or something really lightweight
<Balsaque> it coughs a lil on ubun
<Balsaque>  like this linux stuff because i really despise anti virus software and i dont use any on my ubuntu
<Balsaque> as i click thru the xubu it really seems just like ubuntu...but if its quicker ill like it better
<Balsaque> says intel R   pentium R 4 cpu 2.4ghz    49.2 disk space    496.9 memory (weird numbers-not what my invoice says?)
<Balsaque> says xubuntu used up 1.7
<Balsaque> hmmm....60gig hd minus 1.7 + 49.2 ???thats some weird math
<Balsaque> opps meant 60-1.7=49.2?
<Balsaque> how can xubuntu take only 1.7...but drop my disk  space from 60 down to 49.2
<_Pete_> what's the point?
<_Pete_> just use it if works
<_Pete_> wondering (stupid) number is not going to get you anywhere
<Balsaque> when you put a OS in a mchine that uses 1.7 of the disk, how do you get down to 49.2....there is no point, i am asking you if you know why, if you don't then i really don't care.
<_Pete_> I dont
<_Pete_> because of this:
<_Pete_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<_Pete_> /dev/mapper/vg0-root  1.2T  699G  460G  61% /
<Balsaque> allelulah
<_Pete_> and coz this happens to be raid0 with 4 sata-drivers
<_Pete_> it's also fast
<Balsaque> well since i can't leave well enoough alone i am going to get real stupid and start taking parts of one computer so i can get this lil xubu on the internet...
<_Pete_> good luck
<Balsaque> from what i can see you just reach in there grab the flippin ehternet 10/100 and rip er out straight up!
<Balsaque> no swrews at all
<Balsaque> is out and it didnt break yet
<Balsaque> just wont go in the new one dmmmmit
<sabat> My WindowManager seems to have disabled itself somehow. and everytime I reboot it runs Krusader.
<sabat> I'm not sure what happened here.
<sabat> any ideas on how to get my wm back?
<Balsaque> i wish i could help you i have no idea what you are talking about
<Balsaque> new ti linux myself
<Balsaque> done...
<homebrewcider> Hi, I'm wondering if someone can help me. I have a server running xubuntu 8.10. It has a 40g HDD, and a 1 TB HDD, which must be formatted in FAT32 (for a PVR). I have it mounted where I want it (media/data) but only root can read/write to it. I would like to get it user RWable. In my main PC I have a FAT32 formatted drive, but the options on fstab don't seem to get the server 1 tb user RWable. Can anyone help please?
<Balsaq_Xubu> wow this is really reallly really fast
<Balsaq_Xubu> hey _techie_ i just pulled off major flippin surgery-where the heck were ya
<Balsaq_Xubu> gues i can wipe out balsaque....hang on
<Balsaq_Xubu> this is way too cool...time for a cold one
<_Techie_> what did ya do?
<_Techie_> dangit, this is why i wish i had my bouncer online
<Balsaq_Xubu> i took the ethernet out of the 8200 and tossed it in one of the 8250's because the 8250's only have what looks to be an rj45 plug hole and  i installed xubu and threw it in where the old 400mgz dell was
<_Techie_> wait, a standard adsl internet router uses rj45
<Balsaq_Xubu> i duuno thats why i took the ethernet out of the 8200 never saw that other type maybe it would of worked looks a lil bigger so i just used a oart that looked like the thing in the back of my old timer
<_Pete_> _Techie_: yo
<_Techie_> yo pete, howzit
<_Pete_> trying to wake up
<_Techie_> haha
<_Pete_> am here
<_Pete_> _Techie_: do you want ircproxy ?
<_Techie_> hey bal, can you pastebin me the output of lspci please
<_Pete_> I am currently using bitlbee
<_Techie_> yeah, i had one set up on my australian server but thats offline while its tranferred
<Balsaq_Xubu> no friggen clue howto do it
<Balsaq_Xubu> what out put?
<_Techie_> all of it
<Balsaq_Xubu> what is it? what for?
<Balsaq_Xubu> is that the driver page
<_Techie_> it gives me the output of your devices
<Balsaq_Xubu> so go to terminal and type  that
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> if you want me to get you a command to auto do it i can
<Balsaq_Xubu> what is that
<Balsaq_Xubu> hang on do i type sudo 1st
<_Techie_> lspci | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<_Techie_> if it needed sudo i would have asked
<_Pete_> _Techie_: cool, your skillz do amaze me :)
<_Techie_> lol, i didnt write that command
<_Techie_> but i do understand how it works
<Balsaq_Xubu> i don't have any skills...
<_Techie_> oh yeah, i had a question about bitlbee, is it able to keep 2 users connnected to the same account in sync?
<Balsaq_Xubu> ok its ready now tell me what the f it is
<_Techie_> lspci lists all pci devices
<_Pete_> _Techie_: only tried with one MSN, but I guess yes
<_Techie_> the other alternative is ZNC, that comes with the ability to use plugin modules
<Balsaq_Xubu> gonna have to instal curl
<Balsaq_Xubu> and it tells me how
<_Techie_> yeah, sudo apt-get install curl
<Balsaq_Xubu> what is it in a nutbag...i mean nut shell
<_Techie_> pete, ever done any work with sendmail servers?
<_Pete_> _Techie_: no
<_Techie_> which part do you want me to explain bal?
<Balsaq_Xubu> not everything just what is curl
<_Techie_> curl is a way of sending data using GET and POST
<Balsaq_Xubu> i mean dont i know my pci's when i put it in there were none except the vi card
<_Pete_> _Techie_: you know nc is better?
<_Techie_> huh, nc... sorry if i seem to be lacking concentration, im at a mates place watching a movie
<_Techie_> what is nc?
<_Pete_> wrong move
<_Pete_> put them to learn linux instead
<_Techie_> they are linux folks
<_Techie_> they are the people who got me started
<_Pete_> NC(1)                                                              BSD General Commands Manual                                                              NC(1)
<_Pete_> NAME nc - arbitrary TCP and UDP connections and listens
<_Pete_> man nc
<Balsaq_Xubu> this one is ten time 50 times faster than my old timer
<_Pete_> very powerfull tool
<Balsaq_Xubu> when i called dell they sad it has a good vid card too nvidia
<_Techie_> yeah, thats why im getting you to output lspci
<_Techie_> coz i reckon you could probably run compiz quite happily
<Balsaq_Xubu> what will i do with compiz...hear that name all the time
<_Pete_> Balsaq_Xubu: you should think otherwise
<Balsaq_Xubu> i gotta mess with t for awhile ist i wonder if it will elet me play youtube vids
<_Pete_> Balsaq_Xubu: like -> what would I like to do=
<_Pete_> when you know that
<_Pete_> then you can seek best tools for that
<Balsaq_Xubu> prfound...thank you Pete!
<_Pete_> if you, like you try to, do otherwise around
<_Pete_> it's pointless
<Balsaq_Xubu> oh i will just figuring some things out here all new
<_Pete_> then again, what is your point?
<_Techie_> brb
<_Pete_> obiviously you have one
<Balsaq_Xubu> still not sure what you are asking me but whatever it is i am sure you put a lot of thoought into it
<_Pete_> but Balsaq_Xubu can you say what iti is?
<Balsaq_Xubu> i don't recall trying to make a point just now
<_Pete_> ok
<_Pete_> maybe I am trying to be realistic again
<_Pete_> but since is part of my job, hard to not do so
<Balsaq_Xubu> ok now i see what you mean pete: ist decide what i want the puter to do...then pick out the best downloads
<_Pete_> something like that
<_Pete_> you should know how to use it
<_Pete_> not how it can use you
<Balsaq_Xubu> my main goals are: online videos, speed, speed, speed, email , word processing and so far that is it
<_Techie_> the second one is already achieved
<Balsaq_Xubu> but its so fast now i guess forget the speed
<_Pete_> well spoken on computers
<_Pete_> best way to achive those is money
<Balsaq_Xubu> ive never seen speed like this
<Balsaq_Xubu> i returned a quad core w/ 6g ram and vista and it wasnt as fast
<Balsaq_Xubu> you'll have to excuse my exuberance
<Balsaq_Xubu> this thing is from 2003
<_Pete_> you are looking back
<_Pete_> I am looking forward
<_Pete_> I dont care what was 2003
<_Pete_> but are very intresting to see like +5 years from now
<_Pete_> are/am
<Balsaq_Xubu> i wnt a new one but the new quad vista computer was so cheap it really turned me off maybe you have had better luck with the new ones
<Balsaq_Xubu> maybe the i7 will be good
<_Pete_> there's no luck needed
<_Pete_> only money
<_Techie_> or skill
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> with later you get first
<Balsaq_Xubu> pete maybe you can cut me am loan
<_Pete_> Balsaq_Xubu: no thanks
<_Techie_> so pete, what do you actually do for a job anyway?
<_Pete_> I code programs for n900
<_Techie_> sweet
<_Pete_> http://www.linkedin.com/pub/petri-airio/5/960/540
<_Pete_> like this
<_Techie_> cool
<Balsaq_Xubu> Pete are you part of the ubuntu staff
<_Pete_> Balsaq_Xubu: no
<Balsaq_Xubu> you seem to prefer this channel or do you frequent others
<_Pete_> as said
<_Pete_> I like xfce
<_Pete_> but more I like old kde3.xx
<_Pete_> but more likely I like my current job
<_Pete_> where everything you come with is hitech-very-new
<_Pete_> Balsaq_Xubu: so your thinking of how to put some old-dated comp to work is quite irrelevant for me
<_Techie_> quite relevant to me though, its what i do
<Balsaq_Xubu> Pete: you have made that clear so put some earplugs in if i meantion the age of my computer what can i say
<Balsaq_Xubu> i like the new ones toobut they kinda lost me there when they just kept growwing the footprint of th OS
<_Pete_> I had have access to computers like
<_Pete_> 64cpus & many gigas mem
<Balsaq_Xubu> its like they want you to but a loaded computer and 3 years later its seem like junk again
<_Pete_> but after all
<_Pete_> it doesnt really matter
<_Pete_> Balsaq_Xubu: well that is known fact
<Balsaq_Xubu> so you seem so well versed incomputers but when iwas installing a few people came in with soemquestions and i noticed you remained silent
<_Pete_> Balsaq_Xubu: it is mostly coz I dont understand your english
<Balsaq_Xubu> so Techie did you check shpping rates?
<Balsaq_Xubu> BRB
<_Techie_> on the whole box it would be killer
<_Techie_> welcome back bal
<Balsaq> _Techie_  it wont play the online vids says i need flash..wich is best: yum for linux, tar.gz for linux, rpm for linux, deb for ubuntu 8.04+  ??
<Balsaq> i suppose i can experimant
<_Techie_> you will want the .deb
<Balsaq> but i am on xubuntu 904 now
<Balsaq> ok thanks doing it
<Balsaq> do i want to open   or    save
<_Techie_> save
<_Techie_> then open it
<Balsaq> ok
<Balsaq> hmmm wil have to study says dpendency not satisfiable
<Balsaq> prolly casue they want 512 ram and even though i have it xubu says i have 496?
<Balsaq> i have all the other requirements and more
<Balsaq> i am going to put it up to 1g ram soon
<Balsaq> maybe 2
<Balsaq> either that or they want ubuntu
<Balsaq> no biggie ill figure it out
<Balsaq> brb
<Balsaq> _Techie_it loks like i have to do terminal sudo command i found on adobe...
<_Techie_> kk
<Balsaq> the about restricted...ever do it
<Balsaq> whats the command to make sure there is no flash in here now Techie
<Balsaq> frsh install really cant be here huh
<_Techie_> if you havent installled flash, then theres no flash
<Balsaq> ok and i guess we all assume that the built in choices are not the way too gi huh
<Balsaq> gi=go
<Balsaq> can you play the vids Techie?
<Balsaq> the terminal command from adobe didnt work
<Balsaq> _techie_ do you know the terminal command to see what i did  install
<janhouse> where do I put xfce themes?
<knome> janhouse, ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<janhouse> thx :)
<janhouse> can I use themes from gnome?
<knome> depends on if you mean icon themes or window decoration themes
<knome> or gtk themes
<Balsaq> anyone here know how to instal flash
<knome> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Balsaq> thanks knome will try now
<Balsaq> says cant find the package
<Balsaq> do i need to go insynaptic and find it first knome
<Balsaq> or add remove? ill look i guess lost
<knome> you have to enable multiverse -repositories
<knome> you can do that in for example, synaptic
<Balsaq> ok
<Balsaq> i just installed xubu and now i see they want me to do the updates,,,this may be why i am having trouble?
<Balsaq> whaddya think knome
<Balsaq> may as well take em and then see what happens
<nic1> hello..does xubuntu support skype?
<_Techie_> yes, there is a version available
<nic1> _Techie_, can you please tel me that version?
<nic1> i am trying to install but getting stuck with errors
<_Techie_> do you want 32bit or 64bit?
<_Techie_> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32 for 32bit
<_Techie_> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64 for 64bit
<nic1> 32 bit
<_Techie_> then the first link is for you
<nic1> i downloaded it, wen i tried to install, it tells check the permissions
<_Techie_> when installing applications you need to use your sudo password
<nic1>  i dint install with apt-get right?
<_Techie_> nope
<nic1> i am actually using xfce session, not xdesktop exactly
<_Techie_> doesnt make a difference
<nic1> kind of confused, can yu please tel me lil clear
<nic1> ok
<_Techie_> follow this link http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<_Techie_> it will ask you if you want to save a file
<_Techie_> save it
<_Techie_> run that file
<nic1> i saved it, when i tried to run install the package i am getting error
<_Techie_> what error
<nic1> package might be corrupted or you do not have permissions
<_Techie_> it should prompt you for your password for sudo
<nic1> i am not getting you
<_Techie_> okay, other alternative... im not sure on syntax but try
<_Techie_> sudo apt-get install /path/to/file
<nic1> both are different right? install the package is through GUI, and the other one is in the terminal..
<nic1> ok
<nic1> sudo apt-get install /home/username/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb , i ran this, file exists inthat location, but it tells package does not exist
<_Techie_> im getting comfused here
<_Techie_> confused*
<_Techie_> when running from the CLI it says the file does not exist
<_Techie_> and when running from GUI, it doesnt ask you for your password and return invalid permissions
<nic1> yes
<_Techie_> thats wack
<_Techie_> my laptop has xfce and even that asks for my password
<_Techie_> anyway, i need to get some sleep, its past midnight
<janhouse> how can I make xfce's network manager manage my eth0?
<janhouse> I have fresh xubuntu install
<janhouse> I have to write sudo ifconfig eth0 up and then sudo dhclient to make internet work
<_Techie_> it should manage it automatically
<janhouse> well, it doesn't
<janhouse> xubuntu jaunty
<_Techie_> it should appear in the drop down menu on the top bar
<janhouse> it doesn't
<janhouse> any ideas?
<_Techie_> nope, but you could use a script to manage it
<_Techie_> anyway, goodnight #xubuntu ill see you in the morning
<janhouse> it had something in /etc/network/interfaces
<janhouse> I commented it out and will se what happens
<janhouse> on gnome you had to do it to make network-manager manage it
<Balsaq> ficed it thank youknome plays all the online vids peret and got all the sound on...now i know how to help someone do it...it was the updates holding me back and the that sudo command just forced it
<Balsaq> ficed=fixed
<knome> Balsaq, okay.
<Balsaq> unreal
<Balsaq> i gotta master the terminal..the terminal just took control and forced it
<Balsaq> knome you are the man....
<knome> Balsaq, ;)
<knome> Balsaq, thanks
<Balsaq> i owe you
<Balsaq> where can i buy the book of terminal commands?
<Balsaq> we have barnes and noble here
<knome> Balsaq, i suppose you could get some *really* cheap ones from amazon.*
<Balsaq> well for this i would spend the xtra bucks if i knew there was a book that really covered it well
<knome> well, tbh, the best way is to read from internet
<knome> manual pages etc. cover the commands really well, and they could change from time to time
<Balsaq> ok, i could print the pages and make my own
<Balsaq> i really want to nail it
<Balsaq> when i typed that non free thing the thing just lit up
<knome> http://www.amazon.com/Linux-System-Commands-Patrick-Volkerding/dp/0764546694/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255779471&sr=1-19
<knome> "24 used from $0.35"
<Balsaq> wow ill have to see which one includes all of it
<knome> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=ubuntu+command+line&x=0&y=0 <- these also
<Balsaq> id do a used if it had all of it of course maybe the write up new ones all the time
<knome> might be a bit more expensive, but they are newer and cover ubuntu, apparently
<Balsaq> yeah ill get the good one if it has more
<Balsaq> until you master terminal its like drowning
<knome> i think the latter will cover *buntu* better
<Balsaq> tell me is buntu style linuc considered the best or most modern?
<Balsaq> i just started a week or 2 ago
<Balsaq> i am hooked
<knome> mmh, well it has the lowest learning curve, i think
<Balsaq> so its linux for dummies
<knome> a bit maybe
<knome> ubuntu is based on debian, so they have a lot in common
<Balsaq> see i have a puppy linux disc too i am getting ready to learn...that prolly hard vore huh?
<Balsaq> prolly have too hook up everything with terminal on that one
<knome> well puppy is harder, yeah
<knome> lunch, bbl ->
<Balsaq> ok thanks again
<janhouse> how can I drag shortcuts to programs from menu to panel?
<janhouse> seems like it is impossible
<knome> janhouse, you can't in xfce
<nikolam> janhouse, you can use quicklauncher in panel to star applications
<janhouse> ok
<janhouse> and where can I manage startup apps?
<janhouse> I want to run compiz on startup
<janhouse> and skype
<nikolam> right click on lanel, you can add launcher for bigger icon
<nikolam> you could put them on .bashrc file in home dir Or open settings manager and select autostarted applications
<nikolam> then click add and add them janhouse
<janhouse> cool, thx :)
<janhouse> Can I enable compiz in settings manager?
<janhouse> or I have to run compiz --replace
<janhouse> and is there some task manager like on gnome where I can see what programs are running and have options to kill them
<janhouse> with gui
<nikolam> janhouse, you can continue to use system monitor from gnome
<janhouse> ok, thx
<nikolam> as a metter a fact, with using xfapplet xfce applet, you can also continue to use even gnome applets inside xfce
<nikolam> package is named gnome-system monitor
<nikolam> as here with me, compositing is turned on in settings manager> window manager tweaks> compositor
<janhouse> wait
<janhouse> how can I add gnome panel applets to xfce panel?
<nikolam> after that you turn compiz on (i don`t turn it on regular basis so I would need to look for that)
<nikolam> you just add xfapplet applet to xfce panel
<nikolam> and from there you just choose installed gnome applets :)
<nikolam> (previously installed with synaptic, of course)
<janhouse> nikolam, window manager tweaks is empty for me
<nikolam> janhouse, what version you installed?
<nikolam> of xubuntu?
<janhouse> jaunty
<nikolam> i am on hardy 8.04/LTS
<nikolam> janhouse, we have great wiki, btw, wiki.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> also ubuntuforums.com is plce fith tons of answers :)
<nikolam> ubuntuforums.org , sorry :)
<skavicious> Hello guys!
<skavicious> HOlaaaaa! hellooo! how are ya!?
<nikolam> skavicious, nice, and you? :)
<janhouse> ok, great
<janhouse> now it works good enough
<janhouse> only sad thing is that xfce main menu is kind of slow
<janhouse> it should keep the contents of it in ram or something
<janhouse> on machine with 254mb ram and pentium 4 processor it is kind of slow
<nikolam> janhouse, i know, menu is slow a bit
<nikolam> janhouse, also it was leaking memory in previous versiond, i think now that is fixed
<nikolam> janhouse, check out its memory usage after few days of uptime with no logout
<nikolam> janhouse, i think you can set that application menu is invoked with right click on desktop, that way it is there only when needed etc
<likemindead> RAM's cheap. I'd up the RAM to _at least_ 512MB, janhouse.
<janhouse> it is not my computer. I am installing it for friends.
<janhouse> yes, I will tell them to buy more ram.
<nikolam> yes, more cheap ram is best upgrade
<janhouse> Some time ago I used pentium 2 computer with slackware and xfce
<janhouse> had ~128mb ram
<janhouse> it was sooo slow but I had fun learning to use linux :)
<janhouse> this year I got rid of MS WIndows. Feel happy now :D
<likemindead> I haven't used Windoze /at all/ in 2+ years now. :-)
<baudsmk> I just installed Xubuntu Karmic and many of the applications dont work. For example, users-admin
<baudsmk> I get the error: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<baudsmk> @baudsmoke:/usr/bin$ users-admin
<baudsmk> No protocol specified
<baudsmk> (users-admin:3015): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<likemindead> I'm sure it'll be sorted out by Oct 29th, baudsmk, when the official final release is.
<likemindead> Did you submint a bug report?
<likemindead> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<baudsmk> If I have Windows XP and Xubuntu installed on the same hard disk but different partitions can Xubuntu access the Windows XP partition?
<baudsmk> nm, I figured it out
<baudsmk> sudo mount /dev/sda1 ./test
<likemindead> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<baudsmk> I would like to access my cell phone via USB
<baudsmk> it has a FAT file system
<baudsmk> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<baudsmk> Nothing in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ works
<mhall119> I need some XFCE help
<mhall119> is anyone in here familiar with the way Xubuntu starts XFCE?
<Arty> Hi
<Arty> I installed XFCE on my Ubuntu a few months ag
<Arty> and it screwed up my login screen
<Arty> now in login preferences, I can't change the theme of the login screen
<Arty> does anybody know what is wrong?
<Arty> The option to change the theme isn't there.
<baudsmk> I am guessing something with gdm
<Arty> It's not in gdmsetup
<Arty> it's -supposed- to be apparently, but now it isn't
<mhall119> is the option there, just disabled?
<Arty> Well
<Arty> In the window "Login Window Preferences"
<Arty> and I click on the "Local" tab
<Arty> and there's nothing about themes, but in the screenshots I see they are.
<Arty> it's just Style, Background, Behaviour, logo, Menu Bar, and Welcome Message
<Arty> nothing else.
<Arty> Oh, nevermind
<Arty> Figured it out, feel so stupid now
<Arty> it's because i had the "Plain" style selected, not the "Themed" style
<sco> hello?
<baudsmk> hello
<sco> hi
<sco> i am a new xubuntu user. i came here for help
<baudsmk> ok.
<sco> i have installed the latest xubuntu stable version on my laptop
<sco> all the hardware seems to be supported, but my volume wheel does not control the volume
<sco> my laptop is a toshiba satellite a300
<baudsmk> Your volume wheel needs software
<baudsmk> give me a minute
<sco> thank you
<sco> are you still here, baudsmk?
<baudsmk> YES
<baudsmk> sorry, I thought you were in a diff channel
<baudsmk> lol
<sco> no worries. what can i do to fix this problem?
<baudsmk> it will require some searching around on the web for the hot key support. Does your mute button work? ...other keys?
<baudsmk> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sco> according to the keybaord, pressing FN + ESC toggles mute
<sco> but when i press it, nothing happens
<sco> let me try my other hotkeys
<sco> none of my FN hotkeys work
<sco> they all work fine in windows. i guess windows came with the right software
<baudsmk> some of the hotkeys can be changed. For example I set my Windows_Key+D to show my desktop. That was easy.  I forget the packages to install to do more elaborate shortcut keys
<sco> how do i make WIN + D do show desktop? i miss that feature too
<sco> right now i'm searching for toshiba linux hotkey support. thanks for your help so far. i guess i just didn't know what to look for
<baudsmk> Im looking for it again, hang on
<knome> sco, see Application -> Settings -> Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts
<baudsmk> settings editor is another place to look
<baudsmk> under keyboard-shortcuts
<baudsmk> I think they call the Windows Key "<super>"
<knome> yes, because the key is not a "windows" key in all keyboards, and imo shouldn't be in any kb
<baudsmk> Under Settings --> Window Manager
<sco> i am in Settings > Window Manager
<sco> in the Keyboard tab there is a line that says "Show Desktop <ctrl><alt>D"
<sco> well, i don't know how to changef it to "<super>D", but at least now i know there is another shortcut for it
<baudsmk> not in my settings. Must be because I am using Karmic Koala I just installed it
<baudsmk> double click it then press the keys you want to change it to
<baudsmk> setting the keyboard is confusing
<baudsmk> so many choices
<baudsmk> too many keyboard tabs in difference places
<sco> yeah, lol
<sco> double-clicking the option doesn't seem to let me change it
<sco> double clicking the line displays a wee window that tells me the mane of the shortcut and the keyboard command, but doesn't let me edit it
<sco> it does let me 'clear' the shortcut, though. weird
<baudsmk> in that wee window just type
<sco> aha!
<baudsmk> it is listening for you to set the key combination
<sco> okay, it's set to "<super>d" now
<sco> thanks, it works
<sco> that window is confusing though. maybe it should explain itself better
<baudsmk> I noticed even sudo /usr/bin/xfce4-settings-editor doesnt let you edit the settings lol
<baudsmk> oh, I can Edit but not Add
<sco> about the hotkey problem btw, i found something that might work
<sco> some software called FnFX
<sco> hasn't been updated since 2004, though
<sco> and i have to install it manually, from source :(
<baudsmk> did you install the programs hotkeys, hotkey-setup, and/or autokeys in the package manager?
<sco> not unless they were preinstalled
<baudsmk> install fnfxd from the package manager
<sco> is that the one in Applications > System > Synaptic Package Manager?
<baudsmk> yes
<baudsmk> that is your all-in-one software super wizard with god like power
<sco> hahaha
<sco> i'm starting to warm to how linux manages its software
<sco> windows equivalent of a package manager is only good for removing apps
<sco> okay, fnfxd is installed
<sco> but my mute key still does not work, or my volume wheel
<baudsmk> it uninstalls the software that you must pay for.  Not a good thing or you wouldnt have paid for it
<baudsmk> lo
<baudsmk> sco, is it working yet?
<sco> hello?
<baudsmk> hello
<baudsmk> I have an idea for you, create a new shortcut key command and when it listens move the volume wheel
<sco> lol, my laptop crashed so unceremoniously
<sco> the suspend hotkey does work. my laptop suspended, but when i tried to revive it, it froze with a black screen and the music was looping
<sco> but apparently not all the hotkeys work. so let's try your new idea
<baudsmk> aumix -v -2 works the lower the volume
<baudsmk> sudo apt-get install aumix
<sco> sweet, every time i type that in the console, the volume lowers itself
<sco> i think aumix is already installed
<sco> what is the increase volume command?
<baudsmk> +2
<sco> so -v is for volume and +-n is increment/decrement by n
<baudsmk> yah, let me know if that works for you
<sco> well, both the commands certainly work, but how do i bind them to something that is simple to use?
<sco> what you said earlier?: "I have an idea for you, create a new shortcut key command and when it listens move the volume wheel"
<sco> i will try that
<baudsmk> after you attempt that I will attempt a sleep mode
<sco> okay
<baudsmk> I wnat to know if that works for you
<sco> i will let you know if the volume wheel thingy works. i do it in the keyboard shortcuts menu item, right?
<sco> yay! my volume wheel works now!
<sco> thank you
<sco> hang on, i am going to write a note for myself to remind how to do this
<sco> okay, written up
<sco> now you were going to help me set up the sleep button?
<sco> thank you for the help i got here. i realise that baudsmk isn't here anymore, but i thank him anyway
<sco> bye
<rrmm> Does gigolo work for other people in 9.10? Mine will not open a file explorer, it tells me that the protocol is unsupported iirc, sorry not on my laptop right now.
<rrmm> bbl on laptop to discuss this issue later :-D
<slow-motion> hi
<pingo-> hi
<kunnu531> Hi, I am new to this channel and I need some help
<kunnu531>  I have hardy 8.04 version
<kunnu531> and when ever I log into KDE session I get an error client-error-bad-request CUPS server error
<kunnu531> And this doesn't happen in Gnome
<Sysi> ask #kubuntu
<kunnu531> any ideas or suggestions please
<kunnu531> ok thank you
<Sysi> here we know about xfce
<kunnu531> got you if I have any issues with NX can I ping in this channel ?
<_Pete_> kunnu531: NX ? what is that?
<Sysi> ask here, someone give ansver if anyone are present who know about that
<kunnu531> It's an software used for connecting to linux machine from MAC or Windows
<kunnu531> It's an Graphical interface
<kunnu531> software
<_Pete_> so, what is your problem?
<kunnu531> I use this software for connecting to my linux machine from windows
<nicklas_> yo
<Alex001> Hi. I little new to Ubuntu/xubuntu. Could you please tell me the major difference between the two, if both have installed the Compiz-Fusion (which seems quite nice)?
<Sysi> i didn't get compiz to work with xfwm, i need to install emerald
<slow-motion> n8
<Sysi> there are some effects available on xubuntu by default. but if you want compiz and have power to run that, get ubuntu
<Alex001> Otherwise? Any super-good-reason too choose xubuntu?
<Alex001> compared with ubuntu.
<Sysi> if you like xfce, or you have little of RAM
<Sysi> i just like xfce, i have gnome and kde also and this is the right for me
<baudsmoke> I also use Xubuntu but I tried kde and I dont like it
<baudsmoke> and I dont like Dolphin file manager
<Alex001> On my wifes computer I installed the 8.04 xubuntu a long time ago. And the other day I just played around - installed compiz, activated hardware acceleration, installed a package with all necessary stuff for flash/sound etc. And I was amazed at not having any problems.
<Alex001> So I was thinking about installing Ubuntu/Xubuntu on my machine too. (I have the W2008Srv. right now.)
<Sysi> i had compiz but then i noticed it's not nice and put it off
<Sysi> opacity is enough for me
<Alex001> But. I read somewhere about speedincrease with xubuntu, compared to ubuntu.
<Sysi> login is faster
<Alex001> So the only difference is the window-manager?
<Sysi> but if you're interested, install all desktop enviroments and see which you like the most
<baudsmoke> Anyone know of a tool to convert avi to mp4 etc??
<Alex001> Sysi: Install all, and then take them away? I don't wan't any rubbish left behind.
<Sysi> it's still better than wondering and speculating
<Sysi> i can't tell what you like
<Alex001> Sysi: "but if you want compiz and have power to run that, get ubuntu". Did you write that because you didn't get compiz to work, or is there another reason?
<baudsmoke> I am almost certain xfce will be your choice and 9.10 Karic Koala makes is really nice
<baudsmoke> the derivitives are updated more often
<Sysi> compix integrates better with gnome
<Sysi> and it comes by default
<Alex001> Sysi: Ah, okay.
<baudsmoke> Xubuntu and Kubuntu have more updates and more bug fixes
 * Sysi ♥ xfce
<Alex001> baudsmoke: The "derivitives"?
<Alex001> hehehe
<Alex001> baudsmoke: You mean gnome/kde/etc?
<Sysi> everything but gnome?
<baudsmoke> I mean Xubuntu and Kubuntu are derivatives of Ubuntu
<Alex001> Okay. Seems like 9.10 with xfce in two weeks then.
<Alex001> baudsmoke: So they are updated more often? (!)
<Alex001> Seems strange
<Alex001> .
<Sysi> i usually get daily build couple days before
<Sysi> there won't be lot of updates still
<Alex001> Any other differences? Or good reasons for Xubuntu?
<baudsmoke> right. Software updates will come in quicker.  I suppose it is because the Ubuntu people are busy making the main distro
<baudsmoke> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
<Sysi> i think it's stupid that xubu and kubu are separated from main distro
<Sysi> any other distro don't that
<Sysi> * dont do
<Sysi> sorry it's bit late here, i'm may not on my sharpest
<baudsmoke> no doubt. Kubu is not even a recognized distro only has status of "supported"
<baudsmoke> prolly because it sucks
<baudsmoke> Have you tried Linux Mint yet? I have no blank cdr's but I want to try it out.
<Sysi> usb-stick ♥
<baudsmoke> I dont have.
<baudsmoke> I tryed it install Xubuntu into Windows had it would not let me login with my password.
<Sysi> wubi? that's evil
<Sysi> lots of problems with that
<baudsmoke> I also tried VirtualBox but I removed it I think I just had the video card memory at 4mb, I just have increased it to 30mb
<baudsmoke> I'l try again this time In Linux
<baudsmoke> I wanted to try FreeBSD
<Sysi> i first try even half of hundreds of different linuxes :P
<Alex001> Is there any difference in the programs being installed with Xubu?
<Sysi> there are some differences
<Alex001> If it's two different "companies"/communities doing ubuntu and xubuntu there should be more differences then the w-managers.
<Sysi> xchat is by default but rhythmbox is replaced by some listen
<Alex001> Or maybe I got the idea of Xubu/ubu wrong?
<baudsmoke> and gedit, kedit, and mousepad
<Alex001> aha.
<Sysi> that's just what i said about nameing
<Alex001> Did any of you see the article about the engineer at IBM who made a computer with Ubuntu start in 5 secs.?
<Sysi> xubuntu could/should be more lightweight but it's not very much currently
<Alex001> Sysi: Naming. Got your point!
<Alex001> Ah, ok.
<Sysi> bad english exists also..
<baudsmoke> I just noticed there is an xedit program and it rocks
<Sysi> i often use nano
<Alex001> About the 5 sec boot. I was wondering how to really speed up the process. That article didn't say much about how to do it - but then, maybe IBM did some experimenting and doesn't want to tell how to do it.
<Sysi> that's about how you measure it
<Sysi> i've seen 6secs on bootchart with default ubuntu
<baudsmoke> maybe just stripped it to the bones floppy disk size
<Alex001> bootchart?
<Alex001> Hmm... I understood it was with a w-manager running. I could be wrong.
<Alex001> (I once installed a Pentium 4 with Win98. It booted around 30-35 secs. So it should be possible, if one leaves out the "junk". Then, maybe, the "junk" are necessare applications for security and the alike.)
<baudsmoke> Windows 95 boots in 5 secs
<Alex001> Sysi: Whats bootchart?
<Alex001> Hehe. That's really nice!
<baudsmoke> I used to run Windows 95 on a 75mhz Pentium 1 with 8-16mb of ram
<Sysi> bootchart is program to measure boot time
<Sysi> it's on repositories
#xubuntu 2009-10-18
<Guest83425> I made it, thanks to everyone for ubuntu it's been slow for me took 24 hrs but I have it all installed & running, old Mach celeron 333 I,m happy
<baudsmoke> woah
<rr72> baudsmoke~ is gigolo working properly for you in 9.10?
<baudsmoke> what is gigolo?
<rr72> filesystem mounter
<rr72> mostly remote places.
<baudsmoke> yep, looks good
<rr72> you don't get unsupported typ errors?
<rr72> *type
<baudsmoke> not at all. I only have local disc's though
<rr72> and you can mount samba and sftp?
<rr72> oh, the remote part is what I am having trouble with
<baudsmoke> I added an ftp server however when I double click the new icon nothing happens
<rr72> ok thankyou, it is not just me
<baudsmoke> I found a terminal gvfs-open: ftp://baudsmoke@ftp.shaw.ca/: error opening location: No application is registered as handling this file
<rr72> sound like a bug to you? EXACT same thing for sft/ssh and samba
<rr72> sftp*
<baudsmoke> using 'locate gigolo' doesnt show any configuration
<rr72> so like an unfinished package or something?
<baudsmoke> I was thinking I could find something in the /etc/ folder
<xander_> hey can anyone help me with network device issues?
<xander_> ?
<xander_> dunno what that is
<durt> xander_, just ask the question with as much detail as possible
<xander_> alright well i jsut installed ubuntu netbook remix on my asus eee, but it says no network devices available, and idk how to get an internet connection
<xander_> how can i fix this, or set up a connection
<xander_> ? if you want me to ask, answer
<durt> xander_, not familiar with the nbr interface, and this is the XFCE channel
<xander_> english please?
<durt> try #ubuntu, not sure if there is a channel for nbr, see ircsearch.com
<xander_> alright thanks
<longtime> I was wondering if anyone would be able to point me in the direction of a set of instructions that would allow me to fine tune a Xubuntu machine I just set up. The machine is an old dell with an Intel Celeron 3 processor, running at 1.1ghz. I maxed out the ram at 512 mb. I'm just looking to clean things up a bit, get rid of any unnecessary processes, tweak it for speed and agility.
<longtime> Start my own Gentoo tarball you say?
<longtime> Kinda what I thought. :-)
<rr72> baudsmoke~ issue with debian prolly
<rr72> or xfce cores
<Balsaq> yo techie!
<techie> hello bal
<Balsaq> 42 seconds from computer off to the internet
<techie> cool
<Balsaq> yeah huh...the old one with ubub was 3;30 sec
<Balsaq> so wassup....what are you tearin up this AM?
<techie> compiz
<Balsaq> knome gave me a cool terminal command and now the vids play perfect
<techie> what was the command?
<Balsaq> its a nvidia nv17 geforce mx420 in here
<Balsaq> oh let me find it...
<Balsaq> sudo apt-get install flash plugin-non free    i believe
<Balsaq> lit the whole screnn up when i put that on there
<Balsaq> screen*
<Balsaq> see what happened was, the istall button was not available too me at adode on a fresh instal, becasue the 6 million updates hadn't hit yet, when i took them i went to adobe again, then the install button was there but i took linux.deb or something like that, then did the command after all that
<techie> kk
<Balsaq> in the end it wasnt the ubu 810
<Balsaq> i forget why i clicked the linux one but it had a word a code i liked
<techie> so, now that you have a good computer and ubuntu... whats next?
<Balsaq> puppy
<techie> i mean on that system
<Balsaq> heck i dunno does everything i do now...web cam?
<Balsaq> mount the big flat screen to the wall
<techie> that would be sick
<Balsaq> hey i got a nasty projec tfor ya if you fell like tech in me
<techie> continue...
<Balsaq> i threw xpprosp3 in one but need drivers and dont know how to put in the lil flash thing i got
<Balsaq> cant get to the net on it until i get the drivers...got dell to giv me the list
<Balsaq> need to put em in the flash and then put em inthe xp dell
<Balsaq> then can fire it up
<techie> yep
<techie> its that simple
<techie> download transfer then run
<Balsaq> well i wanna erase the flash 1st
<techie> once you have ethernet on it then you can download them on the xp sp3 machine
<Balsaq> and iwas doin it but it wasnt playing out like dell said
<Balsaq> i got a cd burner now..but only black dvds
<Balsaq> blank*
<techie> aww that sucks
<techie> your gonna want to get a dvd burner sooner or later
<techie> theyre handy
<Balsaq> oh yeah real quck like maybe a few hours
<Balsaq> im wtored now just outta work
<Balsaq> tired*
<Balsaq> not gonna strugggle till i relax for awhile
<Balsaq> a guy on ebay will make me a dsc for 5.99 plus 1.99 shipping
<techie> a what
<Balsaq> fined tuned for my exact model with my service tag
<Balsaq> a driver disc
<Balsaq> like we have been talking about
<techie> hes charging too much
<Balsaq> true but very convenient
<techie> the drivers are available for free
<Balsaq> and they have to go in order
<techie> not neccesarily
<Balsaq> hey is my vid card any good?
<techie> lemme research it
<Balsaq> proly was a looonnggg time ago
<Balsaq> 2003
<Balsaq> i am getting the linux command book
<techie> not too bad
<techie> linux command boot = man
<techie> book*
<Balsaq> gonna buy one after i figure which one has ALL the terminal commands
<Balsaq> thats where it at......TERMINAL
<techie> youll never fit them all into a book
<techie> and it will never be up to date
<Balsaq> cause they keep writing more
<techie> your card isnt too bad, it is getting a bot on the old side but overall it should be fine for what you need
<Balsaq> they'll take 2g of rdram
<Balsaq> got a feeling a lot more
<techie> you should have to play the RAM game
<Balsaq> and each one can have 2 hard drives and 2 opticals
<techie> my cel D only has 1.5g in it and it does most things i need
<Balsaq> this is flying with 512?
<techie> yeah
<techie> you could go up to 1gig
<Balsaq> will soon
<techie> maybe a bit more, but anything higher wont really be used
<Balsaq> actually this model uses the 1066 speed ram so it says only 1.5
<Balsaq> the 8200 can do 2g but its 800 speed
<techie> better than mine
<techie> 400
<techie> clocked down to 333
<Balsaq> the fsb is 533
<Balsaq> 400 fsb on the 8200
<techie> what socket type?
<Balsaq> i dunno let me look
<techie> YAY RUNESCAPE!!!
<Balsaq> intel 850e?
<techie> socket 478 it would seem
<Balsaq> p4 R
<Balsaq> cant find socket
<techie> its a socket 478
<Balsaq> is that any good
<Balsaq> can it be maniplulated
<techie> its alright but as far for a faster processor your not gonna be able to get much faster than 3ghz without an overclock
<Balsaq> it loaded xubu the other day in 22min
<Balsaq> may 30 or so for xp
<psycho_oreos> k
<Balsaq> brb
<Balsaq> debating ...do i hard wire the xp pro machine or just put a wireless adapter on it
<techie> depends on what your gonna use it for and how much you want to spend
<Balsaq> if i wire it i got to drill a hole in the florr and run 40ft cable...
<Balsaq> floor8
<Balsaq> prolly bu the adapter
<Balsaq> this one is wired in the basement
<Balsaq> ccant believe i retired the 400mgz..
<techie> i gotta go, tea will be ready soon
<Balsaq> for some reason these came with optiplex driver discs...must be there mistake
<Balsaq> so i didnt put em in till i ask the IT guy
<Balsaq> so what did i lose when i went with xubu...cant tell yet?
<Valdrone> So I just installed ion3 on my xubuntu laptop. Now I haven't a clue how to configure the wireless, especially not on a WPA network. Can anyone help?
<_Techie_> is ion3 a network manager?
<_Techie_> oh, its a WM
<_Techie_> i would suggest using a network manager such as wicd, im not sure if it integrates with ion3 though
<_Techie_> or you may be able to use wifi-radar if wicd doesnt integrate properly
<slow-motion> hi
<rubenset> hi :)
<rubenset> what day is the new version of xubuntu?
<Sysi> same as ubuntu
<rubenset> oks
<rubenset> thanks :)
<Sysi> 12 days or something..
<rubenset> :D
<Sysi> can't remember
<rubenset> :O
<nikolam> does anyone testing new xubuntu release?
<Sysi> i will soon, if i get it installed
<Sysi> hard without usb-boot or cd
<likemindead> Quick question: Best webcam(s) for Linux? Go!
<MGP92> yay i got xubutnu installed! hahaa
<likemindead> http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#devices :-)
<rr72> Sysi~ how do you plan on installing? network boot?
<Sysi> booting from hard drive
<Sysi> but fedora's grub seems dumb
<rr72> interesting, care explaining a little? Maybe i do know what you are talking about but am blanking right now or don't know how to explain my random thoughts(as usual) lol
<rr72> !enter > me
<ubottu> rr72, please see my private message
<Sysi> i've extracted .iso to hard disk partition
<Sysi> pxe images didn't work
<rr72> gotcha
<Sysi> of course there's netbook but that need to be stable for school
<rr72> pshaw, school requires dozers
<Sysi> i like fedora but xdmcp seems easier with ubuntu
<juggle> Hi y'all...can Xubuntu be shipped free outside US?
<nikolam> juggle, where you live?
<juggle> nikolam:East Africa
<nikolam> juggle, I think that Ubuntu is shipped worldwide
<nikolam> After recieving ubuntu cd , yuu can install xubuntu packages ono top of it
<nikolam> apply for recieving ubuntu cd
<Feline> Can someone help me: I don't know how to log in as root. I am the only user of this computer and I've just set the root password, but when I try to log in at the login screen I'm presented with the message "The system administrator can not log in from this screen." So how do I log in?
<juggle> nikolam,but at their site,they say that you must pay for shipping....I can't download it
<Sysi> Feline: do not login as root
<nikolam> juggle shipping is free. i recieved 3 cds when i started using x/ubuntu
<Sysi> that's definately unwise
<nikolam> juggle, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Sysi> for administrating you can use su, sudo or gksudo
<juggle> nikolam,for Ubuntu is free but not Xubuntu
<Feline> A game I want to install says I will only get the full screen option if I install while logged in as root. Why should I not log in as root?
<juggle> nikolam,that site is for Ubuntu:)
<nikolam> juggle, I just explained that you can get ubuntu and then add packages to make it work like xubunut. Maybe someone near you can just write cd for you and send it for free? Contacted nearby Loco?
<juggle> nikolam,http://www.xubuntu.org/get is for Xubuntu
<Sysi> Feline: it isn't enough to run onlu the game as root?
<Sysi> login as root is unsafe
<Sysi> seen on windows
<nikolam> juggle, when I started using Xubuntu, I downloaded 6.10 and 7.04 with modem. ;)
<juggle> nikolam,i want to run Xubuntu on a 128 RAM pc...so i can't install UBUNTU in the first palce:-[
<Feline> Sysi: How do I run only the game as root?
<juggle> nikolam,internet charges are high here...so the cd is better
<nikolam> juggle, why not installing more Ram, is it SDRAM in machine? I could maybe send you one 128MB SDRAM together with that CD, DVD :)
<nikolam> juggle, whaqt country are you in? :)
<juggle> nikolam,Kenya:)
<nikolam> juggle, Nice, what city/place?
<juggle> a town called KISUMU:-D
<nikolam> nice juggle
<Feline> Sysi: I figured it out now. Thanks for your help!
<Sysi> i'm writing too slowly..
<juggle> nikolam,i will add more RAM later :)...for now,need the OS
<nikolam> Maybe you can fill in that frame and request shipping of Xubuntu CD free of shipping costs etc
<nikolam> and request one desktop and one server cd of ubuntu at the same time
<juggle> nikolam,i have UBUNTU:)
<nikolam> ask them to send you alternate cd, since it allows installation with less ram then desktop cd
<nikolam> oh, you have :)
<juggle> I here that making a special
<juggle> yeah
<nikolam> I tjink I just found Ubunu kenya mailing list :)
<nikolam> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ke
<nikolam> Maybe some of them will burn one cd to you? :)
<nikolam> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=193
<juggle> :)..let me try
<nikolam> Ypu have  David Scannell in Kisumu
<nikolam> juggle, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KenyanTeam/Members
<nikolam> Also, there is a facebook Kenya Ubuntu page :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KenyanTeam/Members
<nikolam> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Linux-Ubuntu-for-Desktops-in-Kenya/132100411211?_fb_noscript=1
<juggle> :)...never knew all this.Where are your from?
<nikolam> Kisumu, :)
<nikolam> I just found this on google.com I typed:  ubuntu kenya on google :)
<nikolam> I am from Eirope, Serbia, Belgrade :)
<juggle> :)...sure nikolam?
<nikolam> juggle, there is also #ubuntu-ke IRC channel here :)
<juggle> Ok....Hope Edubuntu becames open free
<juggle> ha....a kenyan chat??
<nikolam> DavidScannell`s mail is: ubuntu@umoja.co.uk
<nikolam> juggle, type /j #ubuntu-ke
<juggle> nikolam,why have you left Ubuntu chat?
<nikolam> juggle, I have some personal things to do?
<nikolam> did you found your answer woth them?
<juggle> nikolam,still negotiating:)
<nikolam> nice :)
<nikolam> stick to them ant you can get more people from your town to form u club and share, etc
<juggle> :)...yeah,i'm starting to show them this OS because most of them use illegal Windows
<nikolam> juggle, be Legal and be FREE :)
<juggle> nikolam,the problem is that most apps are Microsoft W favoured
<juggle> nikolam,thats why many copy it
<nikolam> juggle, in that case, one can use Virtualbox and install windows XP inside X/Ubuntu
<nikolam> only for those windows-loving apps
<nikolam> and do all other work with X/Ubuntu :)
<nikolam> Just you need more Ram.
<juggle> nikolam,but i need to download other packages e.g. i can't play videos on totem
<nikolam> you can search for apps on packages.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> juggle I play every video on planet with vlc player :)
<juggle> nikolam,internet cost:-[
<nikolam> also add codecs with medibuntu repository
<nikolam> juggle, , well, you have dvd, right? :)
<juggle> does VLC need more repositories?
<nikolam> Anyway, codecs need to be get from inernet
<juggle> nikolam,which DVD?UBUNTU or any other?
<nikolam> ubuntu dvd. those are the same packages, thay can install on all variants of ubunut
<nikolam> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/wiki/Multimedijalni_kodeci
<juggle> nikolam,Hmm...I will try find one
<slow-motion> bye
<SiDi> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<SiDi> !info empathy karmic
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0.1-1ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 114 kB, installed size 448 kB
<nicklas_> yo
<MoonTiger> does somebody know how to remove the suspend and hibernate buttons from the logout dialog? i did it before but i cannot remember now ... thnx :)
#xubuntu 2010-10-18
<Sivarts> Hi can anyone help with nvidia card? I connect a VGA monitor and DVI monitor to my video card and nvidia-settings recognizes fine, but if I connect a VGA monitor and a LCD TV with a DVI->HDMI cable I get no signal on TV and it doesn't recognize the monitor at all in nvidia-settings
<Sivarts> it does show the VGA monitor fine though
<raevol> Sivarts: this channel is generally completely dead, and i'm not sure many people here will know much about the nvidia drivers
<raevol> you may have better luck in #ubuntu, or looking for an nvidia channel, or just googling
<Sivarts> ok thanks, I did ask in #ubuntu just thought I'd ask here too since it is on xubuntu even though I'm sure it's all-variants
<autif1> for several week now, my laptop is not able to run X. It is completely patched (apt-get update, upgrade) but after reboot it displays "Ubuntu" is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself". How do I reconfigure X?
<autif1> I have tried "dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg" from http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<autif1> progress - startx works fine - but when I reboot the laptop - it does not start X, it gives the error mentioned above and falls back to the shell
<autif1> from where when I do startx - everything is fine
<autif1> how do i fix this?
<sutur> Hi there, anyone awake?
<Cael> bearly. whats up?
<sutur> Need help with OSS. "lsmod | grep oss" = nothing...any suggestions?
<Cael> above my head as im still learnin linux myself.
<sutur> Hah
<Cael> theres an usally always monitors support group in SecondLife if you need more help
<Balsaq> another peaceful morning in the remote binary jungle known as...Xubuntu!
<Khedron> Balsaq: seems to be like that pretty often lol
<Balsaq> its the nature of the place i guess...
<akis> which version of openoffice is the appropriate for xubuntu 10.10 and for a notbook with only 256 ram?
<Sysi> why not abiword and/or gnumeric?
<Sysi> there aren't many versions of OOo in repositories
<akis> sysi: i know both applications, but i am running OOo already under opensuse and is most familiar to me. is it a problem to install OOo under xubuntu?
<Sysi> no
<Sysi> just install
<akis> does skype runs under xubuntu without any issues or any other problem. does anyone know?
<Sysi> should
<Sysi> everything should work equally on any *buntu
<akis> i a asking because under opensuse skype cannot find the mic
<Sysi> that should be fixable, i personally don't know about mics or skype
<akis> ok. thanks. one more question. is there any chance or possibility for xubuntu to find and install the appropriate driver for the internal modem of my notebook to send and recieve faxes?
<Sysi> it might be possible but propably not very easy
<akis> i c. the same with opensuse. almost impossible. do you think that 1,5 ghz proccecor and 256 ram is enough to run fast xubuntu?
<Sysi> not too much ram, but it should work
<akis> i don't think so because i just read a report about my question (http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267443&page=4). Any way thank you for your advises.
<Sysi> np
<WolfDogDesigns> Hey all. Is there a GUI tool for display config? Im using laptop with ATI graphics. .. Rather not mess around for an hour with Xorg.conf to get a second monitor working
<Mark76> Why does MPD have to be so devilishly complicated?
<Sysi> it's function isn't to be easy for basic use? how about moc
<Mark76> Does the Xfce panel mpd plugin work with MOC?
<Sysi> oh, you want *that*
<Sysi> don't all players offer icon in notification area for controlling?
<Sysi> or idk what's that plugin like
<Mark76> It's impossible to get mpd or an mpd client to see your music folder
<Sysi> i tried it, wasn't impossible but not easy either
<Sysi> manpage?
<Mark76> I've edited mpd.conf
<Mark76> It knows where my music folder is. It just refuses to acknowledge the fact by actually opening it
<Sysi> i think you need to do something for library
<Mark76> Update?
<Sysi> not quite sure..
<Sysi> i created three files for some confs and library when i tried it
<Mark76> What's the command to start the daemon?
<Sysi> mpd
<Mark76> log: problem opening log file "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log" (config line 37) for writing
<Mark76> Aborted
<Mark76> Must be a bug
<Sysi> what on line no 37 on config?
<Sysi> *number 37
<Mark76> log_file			"/var/log/mpd/mpd.log"
<Sysi> create .mpd.log in your home folder and set that as log
<Sysi> if you run it as yourself, it can't write to /var/
<Sysi> sorry, need to go →
<Mark76> Ah
#xubuntu 2010-10-19
<peacememories> ah, #ubuntu is too crowded -.-
<peacememories> maybe someone here can help (sorry to bother you)
<peacememories> i have a weird problem with my laptop
<peacememories> it occurs only on linux but on every linux i've tried so far
<peacememories> the problem, in general is, that whenever i stop moving my mouse, the computer seems to fall asleep
<peacememories> one example: i try playing a flash-movie (1080p). if i move my mouse during the whole movie, it runs smoothly
<peacememories> if i stop moving my mouse, the video glitches every few seconds, which makes it unwatchable
<peacememories> but it's not only flash. if i download something and don't move my mouse for a while, the download just gets stuck. and when i move the mouse again, it displays something like "2kbs" and wont go up again
<peacememories> the same thing with media playback of any sort
<peacememories> help? please? *snif*
<charlie-tca> check the power management settings? It sounds like it is going to sleep or hibernate or something similar
<peacememories> i disabled the "cpu frequency control" in the power settings so far... unfortunately i don't know much about powersaving-settings on linux
<charlie-tca> Usually they are set to default about 15 minutes
<charlie-tca> depends on the distribution. I think in Ubuntu they are under system -> Preferences -> power manager or screensaver
<peacememories> i have xubuntu 10.10
<peacememories> or 9.10 ?
<peacememories> the current dist, anyway XD
<charlie-tca> Then they are under Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Power Management
<peacememories> well, that's exactly the same i get when clicking on the xfce-battery-plugin
<peacememories> it's set to never suspend the machine
<peacememories> setting the powermizer-settings to maximum power doesn't help either...
<peacememories> augh... i can't think of any solution... -.-
<Balsaq> silence is golden in the cerebral labyrinth known as...Xubuntu!!!
<akis> is there any possibility for xubuntu to recognize my pcmcia tp-link wl310g wireless card?
<Balsaq> do u run buntu inside of windows?
<akis> no i want to clean install xubuntu and i am wondering because wireless card is the most important thing for me because otherwise i dont have internet access
<knome> akis, try with live cd
<akis> yep that's the a good idea i am looking already to realize it. please write here the link for it. is it possible to find live cd for older xubuntu versions, because my system has only 256 mb ram and 10.10 must be heavy enough.
<knome> akis, the desktop iso works as live cd
<knome> bbl->
<Sysi> older than 8.04 if even that are not supported anymore
<Sysi> newer that that have about same ram usage i think
<Sysi> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Sysi> it's more about prigrams you use, xubuntu should still work on 256, i recommend LTS 10.04
<Balsaq> its awful slow on 256 whew
<akis> u mean that the desktop iso that is available for hd installation runs also as live?
<Sysi> yes
<akis> thanks. i have already some older versions of xubuntu. do they also run as live-cd's?
<nicofs> How can I scale my cpu speed?
<Sysi> add/install governor-plugin to the panel
<knome> buy a sower cpu
<knome> slower
<nicofs> how can I scale my cpu/fan speed?
<nicofs> How can I scale/set/alter my CPU/fan speed?
<Sysi> http://www.pantz.org/software/cpufreq/usingcpufreqonlinux.html
<Sysi> if governor isn't what you want
<Sysi> fans i'd do from bios or if not possible straight HW
<goldschr> Is anyone else on 10.10 having problems moving their panel items around?
<nicofs> Sysi: erm,,, how exactly do I see, what kernel module I need or have already loaded... I can't really interpret the output...
<nicofs> Sysi: http://pastebin.org/312849 and http://pastebin.org/312855
<nicofs> apart from that I'd be happy with any gui solution...
<nicofs> why isn't that integrated in xubuntu? just click on the battery/power logo and choose between low/high/ondemand. that's what I have in mind... like in windows/ubuntu...
<Sysi> like governor panel plugin?
<nicofs> well, is that what governor does?
<Sysi> exactly
<Sysi> add to panel, if not available by default: install xfce-governor-plugin
<Sysi> not sure about name
<nicofs> I think I tried that before and it didn't work... but that was pre 10.10
<nicofs> it appears to work... thank xou!
<nicofs> *you
<os390> i just want test compiz in xubuntu . is there a how to how install compiz in xubuntu 10.10 thx..
<os390> i just want test compiz in xubuntu . is there a how to how install compiz in xubuntu 10.10 thx..
<Sysi> sudo apt-get install compiz-core compiz-plugins compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (emarald) && compiz--replace
<Sysi> install compizconfig-settings-manager too
<os390> thx Sysi
<wirelesspacket> http://tinyurl.com/38uwskw
<wirelesspacket> whoops..
<wirelesspacket> sorry for posting.. that is the facebook refresh extension for Chrome.
<Guest16383> I am running xubuntu 10.04 and most of my processes are sleeping, I don't know why, i've tried rebooting and the didn't work and can't find anyone with the same problem in any forums
<autif> LOL?
<autif> All of mine are sleeping too, let me try to reboot
<autif> sorry, count not resist
<Kipperoo1> I think my processes stayed up too late last night, they're all sleeping.
<Dracaris> just got done installing my new Ram and i see a diff :3 Xubuntu started up faster and is alot more responsive
<Dracaris> (went from 512MB Ram to 1GB DDR2-4200)
<zamzam> hello there! may i ask for assistance with asus eee t91 configuration here?
<charlie-tca> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zamzam> Please help me with t91 touch screen, i don't understand, how should i configure evtouch without xorg.conf
<zamzam> also, i can't find calibrate_touchscreen script in 10.10
<anarsoul> hi there
<anarsoul> I have a problem with dual screen setup in xubuntu-10.10
<anarsoul> I did xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 --below LVDS1, and got VGA1 enabled
<anarsoul> so I see wallpaper on it (and on my primary screen - LVDS1)
<anarsoul> and I can move mouse between them
<anarsoul> but I can't move window to VGA1, xfwm4 disallows to move it below LVDS1, i.e. it stops moving when window header is near panel
<anarsoul> I'm sure xfwm4 is guilty, as I checked with openbox and it works OK
<anarsoul> is it known issue? and is there any workaround/fix?
<anarsoul> LVDS1 has 1280x800
<anarsoul> and I'm using intel gma950
<Sysi> move panel to other side of screen
<anarsoul> Sysi: I want to keep it on LVDS1
<anarsoul> :)
<Sysi> same screen, different position
<anarsoul> Sysi: will check in ~40 minutes, right now VGA1 is a bit busy :)
<domi007> hello
<domi007> I have a Hardy Installation, having a chroot inside, and now I need X in the chroot, so what I did is I shut down the host machine's X server, so the chroot can access the screen, and now it starts up, but my cursor won't move any other way only to the right....I can move my mouse anywhere, but the cursor goes only to the right...I can click, but can't  move...oh, and my Hardy Installation is running in VBox...anyone has any idea?
<domi007> hello, anyone here?
<knome> !patience | domi007
<ubottu> domi007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<domi007> just asked, if anyone reads this channel at all..
<domi007> I do need support, anyone can help me out?
<charlie-tca> very possible no one here knows the answer. chroot is a special area of knowledge
<domi007> okay, thanks anyway
<domi007> will return to the ubuntu main help channel
<domi007> bye
<anarsoul> Sysi: it works OK when panel is freely moveable
<anarsoul> but when it's at fixed position it does not work
<anarsoul> :(
<anarsoul> well, it even works if panel is at top of LVDS1
<anarsoul> weird :\
<anarsoul> Sysi: this bug is really annoying :\
<anarsoul> is it already on xfce/xubuntu bugtracker?
<Sysi> idk
<anarsoul> ok, it's in xfce bugzilla: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3419
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 3419 in General "xfce-panel problem in twinview when monitor 2 is above monitor 1" [Normal,Assigned]
<MaximumResults> Any Xubuntu gurus here?
<charlie-tca> !ask | MaximumResults
<ubottu> MaximumResults: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaximumResults> OK.  Sorry, new here.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, no problem
 * charlie-tca thinks that was a better answer then "No, we just like the peace and quiet here" :-)
<MaximumResults> I'm setting up Xubuntu on a "new" (to me) Dell Inspiron 1150.   I installed 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat).   A few issues I notice.
<charlie-tca> yes
<MaximumResults> 1)   The power button doesn't do anything at all.
<MaximumResults> I've tried to set it up to hibernate on the power button in the settings,
<MaximumResults> but the button doesn't seem to work, except that holding it for 10 seconds or so will do a hard poweroff.
<charlie-tca> Is it set up in the bios to work as hibernate?
<MaximumResults> There isn't anything in the BIOS setup for the power button (at least I haven't found anything).
<MaximumResults> In Windoze, it will trigger the "Turn off" computer window (restart/power off/sleep choices)
<MaximumResults> But Xubuntu seems to ignore the button entirely.
<Sysi> press it and type dmesg in terminal
<MaximumResults> nothing in dmesg after pressing the button
<Sysi> if kernel don't know that button, not much to do propably
<MaximumResults> and no changes at all in the /var/log directory when I push the power button.
<MaximumResults> OK.  So it's just broken.   I guess I can live with that.
<MaximumResults> I also can't seem to add a keyboard shortcut.
<MaximumResults> I go to applications->Settings->XFCE4 settings manager,  click the Keyboard icon
<MaximumResults> and go to the "Application Shortcuts" tab.
<MaximumResults> There used to be a "Themes" thing on the left and shortcuts on the right.
<Sysi> for some fn thing in my homemade kernel i can't check if pressing powerbutton does something in dmesg
<MaximumResults> But in 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, it seems the "Themes" side is gone.
<charlie-tca> so you hit the "Add" button ?
<MaximumResults> Yeah, I click add
<MaximumResults> and I put in a command, but there's no place to select which key to assign it to.
<charlie-tca> and you type in your command, like "shutdown"
<charlie-tca> then you click okay
<MaximumResults> When I click OK, it takes me back to the keyboard shortcuts tab.  No changes.
<MaximumResults> Just the default shortcuts listed.
<charlie-tca> shut and you get a new box, don't you?
<MaximumResults> It never asks for which key.
<charlie-tca> It should have given another box after Okay, states Command shortcut
<charlie-tca> You hit the key you want assigned that command, and it exits to the shortcuts tab at that point?
<MaximumResults> It just did this time.
<MaximumResults> And I hit the key I wanted to assign, and it looks like it worked.
<charlie-tca> If you don't pay close attention, you probably hit "Cancel" and that second box goes away without any questions
<MaximumResults> I swear I was paying attention, and that box wasn't coming up.
<MaximumResults> It does now.
<MaximumResults> So I'm good.
<charlie-tca> hey, one out of two isn't too bad
<MaximumResults> I just assigned a key to /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh   So that should give me a way to hibernate from pushing a key combination.
<MaximumResults> Which is almost as good as using the power switch.
<MaximumResults> I'm about to try it and see if it works.
<charlie-tca> Also, be aware, it should ask for your password to come out of hibernate, I think
<MaximumResults> Ooops.   Nothing happened.
<MaximumResults> $ /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<MaximumResults> This utility may only be run by the root user.
<MaximumResults> Looks like I'll have to change the shortcut to sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<MaximumResults> Will stuff from a keyboard shortcut run in a terminal?
<charlie-tca> as far as I know, but I could be wrong
<MaximumResults> I guess I'll find out.
<charlie-tca> It should still invoke, I think, since Alt+F2 does
<MaximumResults> Where does sudo log it's accesses?
<MaximumResults> It's not doing anything.   It doesn't start in a terminal.
<charlie-tca> I would look in /var/log/syslog
<MaximumResults> Nothing was happening.   Nothing in the logs.
<MaximumResults> I'm changing it to   xterm -e 'sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh'
<charlie-tca> Do you have a big enough swap partition to hibernate?
<MaximumResults> that works.  It pops up a terminal and asks for the password.
<MaximumResults> Now if I can remember how to add that command to the sudoers file so that it doesn't ask for password and only works without the password from the localhost (not for someone logged in remotely, not that anyone should be logged in remotely).
<MaximumResults> Yeah, it can hibernate.
<MaximumResults> I also notice that I don't get a "Hibernate" button in the shutdown choices when I click on the logout/shutdown button at the upper right.   I have to right click the battery (xfce4-power-manager) and select "Hibernate" from that menu.
<MaximumResults> well, for now I have it where I can hit Ctl-alt-H and hibernate. I might add a "are you sure" prompt.
<MaximumResults> Thanks for the help.   I don't know what I was doing wrong before with the keyboard shortcuts.
<charlie-tca> If they hit the right combination, they should be sure.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<freedmo> hi
<freedmo> Hi, i need help with vino under xfce(ubuntu 10.10 server x32), because in the preferences vino say it is only reachable over.the local network.
#xubuntu 2010-10-20
<shades> xubuntu uses QT libraries primarily?
<maniac_> I need a little help, I'm new on xubuntu
<maniac_> I'm Windows user to be exact :)
<maniac_> I just installed xubuntu on my old laptop (KDS) it has Trident Cyberblade video card and it will take 640x480 resolution so it shows BIG black margen all around ti and I don't know how to install the right video driver or correct this.
<maniac_> Any help will be apreciate! :)
<joshwill1995> IM A NEWBIE
<Foxamemnon> Greetings.  Does anybody know what the minimum amount of memory needed to install Xubuntu (command-line system) is?  I'm trying to put it on a laptop with 64MB of RAM but I keep running out of memory in the installer when it is loading the initial list of udebs off the CD (i.e. very early).  I found a help page on the Ubuntu site and it says 64MB is the minimum and that it should work.
<Khedron> Foxamemnon: 64 is minimum to install from the alternative cd, 192 from the live
<Khedron> Foxamemnon: you won't be able to run xubuntu with 64 though
<Balsaq> xubuntu i slow on 256 ram...starts running good at 512
<Foxamemnon> Khedron: That's what I'm doing.  I'm using the Xubuntu alternate CD and selecting the "install command line system" mode (in the F4 boot menu).  It boots, I select KB type, then it scans the CD, then it starts loading a bunch of default udebs for the installer to work.  At this point it will run out of memory while loading one of them and the OOM killer gets working.  :(
<Khedron> Foxamemnon: you would be better off using debian for a system that low in resources, that will install a very very minimal system
<Foxamemnon> Khedron: Okay, that was my next step.  Seems like it might be my only step.  I just hope the Debian text installer uses less memory than the X/Ubuntu text installer.
<Khedron> it's the same installer, but I think the minimum for it is 32
<MechanicalYeti> Anybody else have ogg video problems in firefox?  I'm getting constant freeze-ups.
<pepe> hi there
<pepe> i need help
<pepe> I just installed xubuntu 10.10 and Teamviewer
<pepe> when i launch teamviewer it gives me an error, says that i need to change the X server bit depth to 24 bits
<Balsaq> do it
<alpine101> can anyone tell me why installing 10.04 gives me 9.10 desktop
<Sysi> same theme
<alpine101> but is it the same os
<alpine101> i mean kernel version etc
<psycho_oreos> maybe you either have mislabelled it or downloaded the wrong file, etc
 * likemindead is finally going to upgrade to 10.10 today! :D
<MaximumResults> Hi everyone.   Today's question.  Parole Media player says "Could not initialise Xv output"
<MaximumResults> thats Parole on xubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<MaximumResults> Anybody here?
<mark76> Yeah, but I have no idea what you're talking about :)
<MaximumResults> Someone sent me a video in an email.
<MaximumResults> Saved it, opened "Parole Media Player" on my Applications->Multimedia menu.
<MaximumResults> And opened the file (a "*.flv" file)
<mark76> I see
<MaximumResults> When I click the play button, I get the popup error  window "Could not initialise Xv output" with a "Close" button.
<MaximumResults> And it won't play.
<mark76> That is odd
<MaximumResults> New install on a "new" (to me at least) computer.   This is the first time I've tried to play a movie on this one.
<MaximumResults> I'm not sure what video driver I have here.  How can I find that out?
<mark76> Are you sure it's not a codec problem
<mark76> It sounds like a codec problem
<MaximumResults> Actually, isn't Xv the "direct" video mode for X that allows video players direct access to the video hardware?
<mark76> Is it?
<mark76> Well, you learn something new everyday :)
<MaximumResults> Well, I opened a terminal and typed "xv" and hit tab, just to see what commands might start with that.
<MaximumResults> I see "xvinfo" as a choice, so I took that.
<MaximumResults> And I get
<MaximumResults> X-Video Extension version 2.2
<MaximumResults> screen #0
<MaximumResults>  no adaptors present
<mark76> Interesting
<MaximumResults> So it looks like that extension isn't working on this hardware.
<mark76> Here's what you should get http://paste.ubuntu.com/516970/
<MaximumResults> I suspect it's some kind of video hardware/driver issue.  Probably something that didn't get set up properly at install time.
<mark76> Probably
<MaximumResults> Yeah, it should dump a bunch of video info like yours did.
<mark76> What distro did you install?
<MaximumResults> xubuntu 10.10, Maverick Meerkat
<MaximumResults> The latest and (hopefully) greatest.
<mark76> Odd. It should have done all the work of installing drivers for you
<mark76> Tell me about your computer
<MaximumResults> It's a Dell Inspiron 1150
<MaximumResults> Pentium 4, 1G of RAM.
<MaximumResults> 1024x768 15" screen.   It's a notebook.
<MaximumResults> I'm not sure what video chipset it has.  I'm checking on specs right now.
<mark76> Perhaps it's too old for a funky young distro like Maverick
<MaximumResults> Maybe.  It's not that old.
<MaximumResults> This one was sold in 2005, warranty (1 year) up in May 2006.   According to the Dell Website when I enter the service tag number.
<mark76> Then I can't imagine why you're having so much trouble getting it to play a simple video
<mark76> Have you tried playing it in mplayer?
<mark76> Or VLC?
<Sysi> install restricted-extras
<mark76> Or even Xine?
<Sysi> xubuntu-restricted extras
<MaximumResults> I haven't installed any other players.  I did install restricted-extras at the initial installation.
<MaximumResults> Flash player works.  I can play videos on youtube.
<MaximumResults> I might install totem or mplayer and try those.
<Sysi> could you open that .flv on firefox?
<MaximumResults> it doesn't open directly on firefox.   It's the flv (the video stream), not the flash app that youtube uses to play them.
<Sysi> it could be bug, on fedora i can hear sound but not see anything
<MaximumResults> If I'm understanding the Dell website correctly, this thing has a NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI video chipset.
<MaximumResults> scratch that.  Just downloaded the owner's manual.   According to that, it's an Intel chipset
<MaximumResults> I think I'll try another video player.  Which is a best "lowest common denominator" video player?   mplayer? Totem?
<Sysi> mplayer or vlc
<MaximumResults> although I really think that I'll need to get the Xv issue fixed before any of them work.  I know for a fact that Totem uses Xv.  If Parole can't get that going, Totem won't work either.
<MaximumResults> OK.  Let me try installing mplayer.
<MaximumResults> Be back in a few after I get it downloaded and installed.
<MaximumResults> Reporting back on the video issue.
<MaximumResults> The issue seems to be limited to Parole Media Player.
<MaximumResults> "Gnome MPlayer" and "Movie Player" (totem) work on this machine.
<MaximumResults> I guess I need to report this issue someplace.
<MaximumResults> Problem solved for today.   I'll probably stick with Totem and uninstall MPlayer.
<MaximumResults> Thanks mark76 and Sysi
 * likemindead finally got around to a fresh install of Xubuntu 10.10 and couldn't be happier. :D
<charlie-tca> :-)
<gnomefreak> there used to be a term that had a fold option (it would leave just the title of the window, you can unfold it as needed. what terminal is this with these options. im thinking it was related to XFCE
<charlie-tca> I don't know that one. I use guake, which allows me to hit F12 for the terminal, F12 closes it again, but anything running in it stays going.
<gnomefreak> yeah i use that sometimes. i had a screenshot of it but cant find it atm
<Sysi> in xfce i can scroll on titlebar of any window and it shades
<Sysi> can be set up in gnome and kde too
<charlie-tca> Why not just use the shade icon?
<Sysi> don't want to aim
<gnomefreak> dont know what shade does and is it related to damn cant remember the name but visible effcts to use shade?
<charlie-tca> shade rolls the window up to the title bar
<Sysi> shade = only titlebar visible
<gnomefreak> yes that is what im looking for
<gnomefreak> i dont see an option in ngnome-term
<Sysi> window manager feature
<charlie-tca> Window Manager preferences, move the icon in to the + field
<Sysi> see settings for windows, i only remeber they suck in gnome :P
<gnomefreak> not sure where you are looking. i dont see anything
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Xfce 4 Settings Manager -> Window Manager
<Sysi> if you use gnome, we don't know
<charlie-tca> first tab
<charlie-tca> Don't think you get to pick them in Gnome
<charlie-tca> Everything is preset for you
<Sysi> maybe with gconf-editor
<Sysi> but you can set that scrolling action
<Sysi> it's kinda hard when you know what you want
<gnomefreak> ok be beack going to xfce i hope
<Sysi> harder to think something else could be good too, or get used to it
<charlie-tca> One of those configuration things I really like about Xubuntu
<Sysi> yeah
<aubrey616> Hey, what tools are there to handle AES 256 encrypted files ?
<charlie-tca> gpg?
<aubrey616> charlie-tca, no, this is not a pgp encrypted file, i think
<aubrey616> i think i found a tool, ccrypt
<aubrey616> its in the ubuntu repos
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: ok im in xfce. where do i find the option?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Xfce 4 Settings Manager -> Window Manager
<charlie-tca> first tab
<charlie-tca> button layout
<charlie-tca> hover over them to see what they are
<gnomefreak> just click shade?
<charlie-tca> move it to roght or left of title, where ever you prefer it
<gnomefreak> yeah its on right thats fine for me. now i have to see if it will work with gnome-term since i cant find a terminal option to make it "Linux Terminal"
<gnomefreak> crap
<charlie-tca> I like having the buttons I want, and where I want them
<gnomefreak> how do i remove the desktop icons?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Xfce 4 Settings Manager -> Desktop
<mark76> Settings/Desktop/Icons
<gnomefreak> its been a long time since i used it, now im trying to set it up
<charlie-tca> remove the few by unclicking, or remove them all by setting icon type
<gnomefreak> im not seeing manager
<charlie-tca> no settings manager?
<charlie-tca> should be in the same place as where you found window manager. Just pick Desktop instead
<gnomefreak> i see xfce 4 settings, but when it opens nothing that is just "manager" they have other things like window manager
<gnomefreak> i didnt see that i dont think
<charlie-tca> You have Desktop in that ?
<Sysi> different settings
<gnomefreak> oh i thought it said disply
<rick__> does someone have to be using the same bittorrent program as me to share files with one another?
<aubrey616> no
<aubrey616> bittorrent is a protocol like http (web)
<rick__> my friend is using windows.  how do i find his computer to start the transmission?
<aubrey616> rick__, you dont, first you have to create a torrent, then he can download that file.
<aubrey616> or vice versa, depends who is sharing
<rick__> how do i save something as a torrent?  sorry to be a pain. information overload in the forums.
<aubrey616> if its just you two, do a ftp instead. To create a torrent you use a torrent software like transmission
<aubrey616> open transmission, its in the internet menu
<aubrey616> transmission is a bittorrent client
<rick__> looking...
<aubrey616> Choose File > New  - then you create your torrent (file or whatever it is you want to share over bittorent network)
<aubrey616> after you created your torrent you can email him the file or you can post it on a tracker like piratebay if you want to share the world
<rick__> i can email him the torrent, and he opens it using his bittorrent software?
<aubrey616> yep.
<rick__> cool. thanks for the help.  we'll try to get started.
<aubrey616> if its just you two, but then whats the point.
<rick__> he's trying to send me p90x.  files are huge.
<aubrey616> ok.
<aubrey616> g'night.
#xubuntu 2010-10-21
<ubuXubu> what is the code for no panels?
<ubuXubu> and how do i open terminal when there is no gd panels?
<moetunes> alt +F2  to run the command and
<moetunes> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ubuXubu> anyone know how to repair a blown out mbr
<MaximumResults> Hello,   I'm back with a video issue.
<LoboDeGubbia> I cant install xubuntu in my pIII 128 ram
<LoboDeGubbia> its a xl2000 mainboard dunno
<MaximumResults> I'm running xubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) on a Dell Inspiron 1150 (circa 2005, Pentium 4, 512MB RAM for now),
<MaximumResults> 128M of RAM is a little small, even for xubuntu.  Which version are you using Lobo?
<LoboDeGubbia> I ve tryed to install in a capable Pc and take the disk to the pIII
<LoboDeGubbia> but no work
<LoboDeGubbia> 10
<MaximumResults> Lobo, 10.10?  Or 10.04?
<LoboDeGubbia> 10 10
<moetunes> with that little ram you would need the alternate install cd
<LoboDeGubbia> yep
<LoboDeGubbia> Ive installed slitaz
<LoboDeGubbia> then no work too
<MaximumResults> So you used the alternate install CD?
<LoboDeGubbia> nope
<LoboDeGubbia> its a heavy
<MaximumResults> Are you trying to use this as a workstation?  With the GUI?  Or just a server?
<LoboDeGubbia> workstation
<LoboDeGubbia> with slitaz work but was a heavy roundtrip
<LoboDeGubbia> itsa debian distro too
<MaximumResults> Lobo, what are the symptoms?  What happens when you boot up?
<LoboDeGubbia> no boot
<LoboDeGubbia> no recognizes CD
<LoboDeGubbia> after menu install etc etc
<LoboDeGubbia> theres alot of info like dmesg ...
<MaximumResults> OK.  YOu are booting the CD on this machine?
<LoboDeGubbia> yep
<MaximumResults> This is a desktop?  Or a laptop?
<LoboDeGubbia> its stupid I know
<LoboDeGubbia> desktop
<LoboDeGubbia> alternate ...
<LoboDeGubbia> I need mut its a long
<MaximumResults> Did you try with noacpi and noapic?
<LoboDeGubbia> long wait
<LoboDeGubbia> yep
<LoboDeGubbia> noacpi ?
<LoboDeGubbia> Ive used that option with puppy linux but no with xubuntu
<MaximumResults> acpi, it's the power management stuff, mostly for laptops.   Some older desktops have faulty hardware that doesn't work with it.
<MaximumResults> There's an option no the boot screens.  Press F6 I think, you can specify noacpi and noapic
<LoboDeGubbia> yep
<LoboDeGubbia> I had to install slitaz
<MaximumResults> You can also take out any "quiet" options and maybe add "debug" so that you get a lot of text on the screen.  Usually, if the thing hangs up, the text on the screen gives some clue as to what is failing.
<LoboDeGubbia> minidistro
<MaximumResults> You probably need to to the noacpi and maybe noapic as well for xubuntu to install.
<LoboDeGubbia> al last part keyboard ligths blinkins and a message says kernel panic !
<LoboDeGubbia> and stop isntalation
<MaximumResults> Kernel panic in what module or program?   Any information from the panic message helps.
<LoboDeGubbia> hmmm
<LoboDeGubbia> cant remember ...
<LoboDeGubbia> I have limited access to internet, thats the reason why I dont wanna to download xubuntu again
<LoboDeGubbia> hehehehe
<LoboDeGubbia> I try a minidistro 50 mb
<LoboDeGubbia> xubuntu its about 650 Mb
<MaximumResults> that info from the kernel panic would be very handy to have to diagnose.
<MaximumResults> Yeah, xubuntu is a full CD
<LoboDeGubbia> Ive installed slitaz....
<MaximumResults> If the media passes testing, you shouldn't need to download again.
<LoboDeGubbia> few memory I think
<LoboDeGubbia> alternative cd
<LoboDeGubbia> distros for old pc claims runing in 64 mbs
<LoboDeGubbia> but its not true
<LoboDeGubbia> In my pIII I only run know emesene, firefox, xirc pidging
<LoboDeGubbia> and no more
<LoboDeGubbia> cant install openoffice
<MaximumResults> Yeah, you need to stick with the lightweight apps.
<LoboDeGubbia> hmm
<MaximumResults> You should be able to use gnumeric and abiword on a low memory system
<LoboDeGubbia> yep
<MaximumResults> OpenOffice is pretty heavy.
<LoboDeGubbia> andd apps for itnernet
<LoboDeGubbia> well ...
<MaximumResults> Firefox, thunderbird should run OK as well, yes.
<MaximumResults> Or Seamonkey for both browser and mail.
<bradford> i need some help getting my ntfs partition to automatically mount in xubuntu
<LoboDeGubbia> not all blogs says its true hehhehe new life for old pc
<LoboDeGubbia> its automatic in all distros
<MaximumResults> lobo, try the noacpi option and see if that fixes the problem.
<LoboDeGubbia> mount
<LoboDeGubbia> yepo tnx
<MaximumResults> Also check the messages on the kernel panic.
<bradford> i had no problems with ubuntu, but i dont see it in xubuntu
<LoboDeGubbia> yep
<LoboDeGubbia> I dont want reinstall w 98
<MaximumResults> bradford, did you install the ntfs-utils package?
<LoboDeGubbia> I have redhat 9.2 but its old kernel ?
<bradford> not yet, im doing an upgrade right now from 10.04 to  10.10
<bradford> im guessing xubuntu doesnt come with those files pre-installed?
<MaximumResults> It may or may not automagically install those.
<MaximumResults> If it sees the NTFS partitions, it usually does include them at install time.
<MaximumResults> what you need is ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g
<MaximumResults> and fuse
<bradford> ok, ill check it out once the upgrade has finished. thnx. i love using xubuntu, ive just never dual booted. this is on my girlfriends laptop
<MaximumResults> Been there and done that on the dual boot.
<bradford> if it was mine, there would be no dual boot ;c)
<MaximumResults> if you have the RAM (1GB or more), virtualbox is great.  You can run Windoze in a vb.
<bradford> yea, ill have to check it out, ive messed with vb here and there but never really gotten into it much
<earthling_> Is there a way to have the "Match case" unchecked by default, in the Search-Find option of Mousepad?
<moetunes> earthling_:  I couldn't find a way to do that so I installed leafpad...
<earthling_> I haven't tried leafpad
<moetunes> has it unchecked by default
<earthling_> ok, good, will look
<moetunes> !info leafpad
<ubottu> leafpad (source: leafpad): GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.17-3 (maverick), package size 102 kB, installed size 824 kB
<MaximumResults> Does anyone know why xV doesn't seem to be working on my Dell Inspiron 1150?
<MaximumResults> Parole (the movie player on 10.10) doesn't play, reports Could not initialize xV output.
<LoboDeGubbia> xV ?
<LoboDeGubbia> xServer ?
<MaximumResults> and when I do "xvinfo" from a terminal prompt, I see this: X-Video Extension version 2.2
<MaximumResults> screen #0
<MaximumResults>  no adaptors present
<moetunes> MaximumResults:  the X log should have something about that
<MaximumResults> xV,   I think it's the way that video players get access to the hardware through/around the X server.
<LoboDeGubbia> chek dmesg
<MaximumResults> Where is the X log?
<LoboDeGubbia> in /var/log
<LoboDeGubbia> X
<moetunes> grep xv /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LoboDeGubbia> try mc to navigate
<LoboDeGubbia> or dmesg | grep Xv
<earthling_> moetunes, I like leafpad, thanks
<moetunes> np :]
<MaximumResults> $ grep -i xv /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MaximumResults> [ 15017.742] (II) Loading extension XVideo
<MaximumResults> [ 15017.742] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
<MaximumResults> Googling around, I saw something about adding Option      "VideoOverlay" "on" in Xorg.conf.
<MaximumResults> but I don't seem to have a xorg.conf file anywhere on this system.
<moetunes> you can make one with just what you need in it - or the current way is to use /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<MaximumResults> I don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory either.
<MaximumResults> $ ls -ld /etc/X11/
<MaximumResults> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 2010-10-08 03:46 /etc/X11/
<MaximumResults> smr@eric-Inspiron-1150:~$ ls -ld /etc/X11/*
<MaximumResults> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2010-10-08 03:45 /etc/X11/app-defaults
<MaximumResults> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2010-10-08 03:45 /etc/X11/cursors
<MaximumResults> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    14 2010-10-08 03:46 /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<MaximumResults> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 2010-10-08 03:40 /etc/X11/fonts
<MaximumResults> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17394 2010-05-27 21:59 /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<MaximumResults> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    13 2010-10-19 08:21 /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<MaximumResults> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 2010-10-08 03:45 /etc/X11/xinit
<MaximumResults> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2010-04-15 08:12 /etc/X11/xkb
<moetunes> !paste | MaximumResults
<MaximumResults> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   709 2010-08-09 06:20 /etc/X11/Xreset
<MaximumResults> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2010-10-08 03:32 /etc/X11/Xreset.d
<MaximumResults> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2010-10-08 03:32 /etc/X11/Xresources
<MaximumResults> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3730 2010-08-09 06:30 /etc/X11/Xsession
<MaximumResults> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2010-10-19 09:08 /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<MaximumResults> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   265 2010-05-27 21:59 /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<MaximumResults> -rw------- 1 root root   601 2010-10-08 03:32 /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<moetunes> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<moetunes> !paste | MaximumResults
<ubottu> MaximumResults: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MaximumResults> OK.   Sorry about that.
<MaximumResults> I'll check out paste.ubuntu.com.
<moetunes> which xubuntu do you use?
<MaximumResults> xubuntu 10.10   the latest,
<MaximumResults> just installed yesterday.
<MaximumResults> Parole movie player has never worked (yet).
<moetunes> that X dir doesn't look right to me
<MaximumResults> Yeah, it looks different from older versions to me, too.
<moetunes> I'm using an Archlinux box atm so I can't compare - maybe someone else can check ?
<MaximumResults> Is there a handy configuration utility for X?
<moetunes> from a tty with X stopped do    sudo X -configure
<MaximumResults> OK.   I'll see what I can do in that.  Maybe find a place to add the Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"  in the device section
<MaximumResults> I'll try that and come back and report.
<MaximumResults> Back again.  Still having video issues.
<MaximumResults> Still having video issues.  Here's the info.
<MaximumResults> this is on xubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat.
<MaximumResults> Just installed yesterday.
<MaximumResults> hardware is a Dell Inspiron 1150 laptop.
<MaximumResults> Video hardware:
<MaximumResults> $ lspci|grep -i vga
<MaximumResults> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<MaximumResults> It won't play videos/movies in Parole.
<MaximumResults> I get "Could not initialise Xv Output"
<MaximumResults> and xvinfo shows  this:
<MaximumResults> $ xvinfo
<MaximumResults> X-Video Extension version 2.2
<MaximumResults> screen #0
<MaximumResults>  no adaptors present
<MaximumResults> It will play videos with poor performance and high CPU usage using Totem movie player.
<MaximumResults> it looks like my X11 is using the vesa driver, not the intel driver.
<MaximumResults> any ideas?
<lukinfore> say, force it to use intel driver in config
<lukinfore> but dunno, maybe they already move all to hal
<MaximumResults> I found this about configuring Jaunty (9.04) for intel video hardware   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<MaximumResults> I don't seem to have a xorg.conf file.  I do have a conf directory,
<MaximumResults> from my Xorg.0.log,
<MaximumResults> [    24.411] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<MaximumResults> I didn't realize how late it is.  I think I'm going to sleep on this and try to do something tomorrow.
<lukinfore> olo
<lukinfore> xorg.conf.d
<lukinfore> sounds pretty nice
<Sterist> can anyone explain roughly what "super seeding mode" does in qBitTorrent?
<lukinfore> afaik (have never heard about ur client though) on ssm you can't upload one piece two times. to be sure, when 4G upload on 4G torrent reached, that every piece is present somewhere
<jimisrvrox> hey guys
<jimisrvrox> hey ablomen
<gnomefreak> how do i open xfce's menu editor? the enrty named "Main Menu" seems to be strictly for gnome?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, maybe charlietca or one of the regulars would know>, I'm on Gnome at the moment
<gnomefreak> bazhang: thanks
<gnomefreak> i going and custopmizing all of the DE xfce flux open kde e16 i think that is it
<bazhang> yep :)
<gnomefreak> maybe e17 is fixed
<bazhang> maybe the universe has stopped expanding
<gnomefreak> yay in natty itis :)
<gnomefreak> so should be in maverick too now to drop e16
<gnomefreak> ok next how do i add icons to upper panel without having to set up launcher in add to panel?
<gnomefreak> for example i had to use properties to set up my irssi icon(normally) is there a different way like dragging and dropping or right click?
<Sysi> not in xfce
<gnomefreak> ok so i have to set it up like i did with irssi. thanks, asking in #xfce about the menu editor
<Sysi> thete isn't menu editor in xfce, but xfce menu is freedesktop-standard compatible
<gnomefreak> Sysi: there has to be a way doesnt there. the menu is wayyyy too long
<gnomefreak> there used to be a way atleast but that was some years back
<Sysi> not IMO.. i still use it seldom
<gnomefreak> Sysi: you use xfce seldom?
<Sysi> menu
<gnomefreak> oh
<j0rd_> is it possible to export specific folders in my home folder using NFS in xubuntu 10.10..? All i have found are some sketchy tutorials for the CLI. Whilst I can use CLI i have no expirience setting up NFS shares using it
<charlie-tca> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<j0rd_> I take it there is no GUI for doing this.?
<j0rd_> bots :/
<charlie-tca> None that I know of. NFS is advanced user stuff, same as CLI to modify files
<j0rd_> charlie, thaks. I remember i think it was 9.04 had a gui for it but it may have been one i installed from a random ppa
<charlie-tca> If it did, I don't remember it. I used NFS in 6.06 through 9.10, when I changed to ssh-fuse
<j0rd_> proly something i found in a ppa
<j0rd_> so say i wanted to export a dir named "public" in my home directory. would the line "# mkdir -p /export/users/public" be right.?
<j0rd_> duh
<Sysi> i also use ssh for remote transmissions, so easy
<charlie-tca> I don't know. Much has changed in NFS since I last used it
<Sysi> i only know RTM
<j0rd_> i already have nfs served out on my freenas server. want to try and stick to one protocol. charlie, no worrys, just found a good 10.04 tut, should work on 10.10 i hope
<Sysi> just mounting with nfs should be easy
<Sysi> can gigolo do that?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, Sysi
<Sysi> seems i can't check
<charlie-tca> It should be able to, but I never tried it
<Sysi> best/easiest way to configure samba?
<charlie-tca> yup
<Sysi> for fileserver
<ablomen> Sysi, read the documentation in the default smb.conf, if you read it once or twice it should be pretty easy
<ablomen> (and you can easily skip parts you don't need)
<Sysi> do i want just write config or should i install X11 and use gui tool
<Sysi> i'll check
<j0rd_> it can but i want to export
<j0rd_> over nfs
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 10.10 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/10.10-release Download, Share it, Seed it! Please read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/MaverickMeerkat/Final | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<charlie-tca> oh
<MichealH> See?
<MichealH> My useful eyes!
<charlie-tca> What difference does it make if those few words are there?
<MichealH> Well isnt there a topic char limit?
 * charlie-tca shrugs. it all fit
<ikonia> if there was it would cut it off
<ikonia> as it didn't cut it off, it's well within the limit
<MichealH> Also, it wasnt grammatically correct in irssi's and xchat.
<ikonia> MichealH: your eyes have just created a problem out of nothing,
<ikonia> MichealH: it was
<ikonia> the client has nothing to do with grammar
<knome> boys! stop it
<knome> it's fixed now and everybody should be happy
<StAlphonzo> how does xfce panel applets communicate with its surroundings? Does it use dbus, or something else, like gnome panel applets do?
<charlie-tca> That might be better asked of the developers in #xubuntu-devel
<knome> charlie-tca, #xfce-dev you mean?
<charlie-tca> no, #xubuntu-devel could probably answer the question.
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit would know, whether he answers in #xubuntu-devel or #xfce
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does still have its own devel channel?
<knome> charlie-tca, xubuntu? you should know? :P
<slow-motion> hi
<mark76> Hey
<MaximumResults> Hi there,  I'm still having video issues.  Still can't play videos with Parole, still have poor performance with Totem movie player.
<MaximumResults> Any X  and Xv  (XVideo, overlay) experts around?
<Sysi> what graphics card, what type of video
<MaximumResults> My configuration:  Dell Inspiron 1150 laptop, Intel chipset for video.
<MaximumResults> $ lspci | grep -i "vga"
<MaximumResults> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<MaximumResults> Here's one thing I notice, when I do "xvinfo", I get this:
<Sysi> you should try vlc/mplayer
<MaximumResults> X-Video Extension version 2.2
<MaximumResults> screen #0
<MaximumResults>  no adaptors present
<MaximumResults> I tried mplayer as well.  Again, video's play, but with a lot of dropped frames (many seconds between frames at times), and high cpu utilization.
<Sysi> fullscreen/smaller?
<MaximumResults> either way.   Worse full screen,
<Sysi> i had that with wrong output
<MaximumResults> but not good in a small window, either.
<Sysi> xv or x11 outputs work for me in mplayer
<MaximumResults> Parole reports "Could not initialise XV output"
<MaximumResults> Xv isn't working at all.
<Sysi> totem couldn't play h264 on netbook
<MaximumResults> I suspect if I get that working my performance issues will be resolved.
<MaximumResults> So I think I want to get Xv configured to work if I can.
<Sysi> high resolution video?
<Sysi> that isn't very powerful card anyway
<MaximumResults> Doesn't seem to matter.
<MaximumResults> Yeah, I know.  This is an older machine.
<MaximumResults> Only 384M of RAM right now (ordered 1GB upgrade this morning.  that might help when it gets here).
<Sysi> what 'top' says when you tru watching video?
<MaximumResults> when I use totem, I see totem with high cpu, 65% or more,
<MaximumResults> and Xorg with ~15%
<Sysi> i could recommend newer kernel from ppa but it seemed to stop working after release of 10.10
<MaximumResults> Starts out kind of OK.   A little jerky, but watchable.  After a minute or two, it gets much worse,  frames only coming through every several seconds.
<MaximumResults> Here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/517644/
<MaximumResults> It looks like it isn't using the Intel driver, but the vesa driver instead.
<MaximumResults> I'm on 10.10,
<MaximumResults> kernel version is 2.6.35-22-generic
<MaximumResults> At http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/DVD-Playback-HOWTO/#overlaytrouble  I read "Use an appropriate driver for your video card. Some Linux distributions default to using the generic XFree86 VESA driver instead of the specific driver for your video card. You need to use the hardware-specific driver for your card in order to get hardware overlay support."
<MaximumResults> I have the xserver-xorg-video-intel package installed.
<MaximumResults> How do I tell Xorg to use the intel driver instead of the vesa driver?
<Sysi> xorg.conf
<MaximumResults> there isn't a xorg.conf file.  If you check the log   http://paste.ubuntu.com/517644/  I have a "config directory"  set to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<MaximumResults> There's nothing in that directory about video.  Just some files related to input devices if I'm reading them right.
<MaximumResults> should I create a file in there to specify the intel driver?
<lukinfore> why not to try
<buttle> hi
<buttle> I've just installed 10.10, I come from gnome, and was wondering how to use bluethooth (tranfer photos from a camera).
<MaximumResults> buttle, did the installer automagically install any bluetooth packages?
<buttle> don't think so. haven't checked. wait
<Sysi> by default iirc not, install bluez
<MaximumResults> Run the "Ubuntu Software Center" and type "bluetooth" in the search box.
<buttle> /var/cache/apt/archives$ ls |grep blue retuens nothing
<Sysi> *blueman
<MaximumResults> It will show "BlueTooth" and "BlueTooth Manger"
<MaximumResults> I think the first is bluez, and the second actually says it's blueman.
<Sysi> i used blueman
<MaximumResults> I'm with Sysi on this,  blueman seems to work a little better.
<MaximumResults> I've used both, but I prefer blueman.
<buttle> installing...
<MaximumResults> Back to my intel driver thing.
<MaximumResults> So, do I create a file in the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d directory, maybe call it 00-intel.conf
<StAlphonzo> would there be any reason why I couldn't run xfce panel on metacity?
<Sysi> StAlphonzo: i don't think so
<Sysi> (why on earth)
<StAlphonzo> there are some things I love about default Ubuntu, but the panels in gnome are killing me.
<StAlphonzo> Sysi, I run terminalservers. The panels in gnome keeps throwing applets around, which is a big pain. It happens... About 10-15 times each day.
<StAlphonzo> also, the new animations in gnome-panel kills the performance of my terminalservers. All in all, I really prefer xfce panel with xfapplet for those gnome panel applets I can't live without.
<MaximumResults> What will I need to put in the conf file for the intel video?
<MaximumResults> is it enough to have 'Section "Device"' and 'Driver "intel"' and 'endSection'
<MaximumResults> Or do I need more than that?
<lukinfore> no i think
<lukinfore> check xorg.conf format
<lukinfore> there is screen abstraction
<MaximumResults> So I'll need a 'Section "Screen"' as well?
<lukinfore> fnd section monitor too
<lukinfore> just guessing
<MaximumResults> I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524658  with a xorg.conf file shown in it.
<MaximumResults> Not sure how this works with the latest xorg and the xorg.conf.d directory structure.
<MaximumResults> Isn't the point of that to separate different stuff into different files.
<MaximumResults> make a file for the device, a file for the monitor?
<MaximumResults> WB buttle,
<lukinfore> point is to make different packages works independently
<buttle> thanks guys. works fine :)
<lukinfore> agin, just guessing
<MaximumResults> OK.
<MaximumResults> I think I'll try it with just the "Device"  section first.
<MaximumResults> Do I need the 'VendorName'  and 'BoardName' entries?
<MaximumResults> Should I copy that from $ lspci|grep -i vga
<MaximumResults> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<MaximumResults> Or will just a "Driver" line work.
<MaximumResults> Is there a quick way in xubuntu 10.10 to restart X?
<MaximumResults> like does, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" work?
<lukinfore> killall Xorg should
<MaximumResults> I'll give this a try and report back.   I'm going to close everything for a few minutes so I don't crash too much stuff if it doesn't work.
<lukinfore> but
<MaximumResults> OK, I'm listening
<lukinfore> device section in xorg.conf
<lukinfore> meaningless wout screen secton
<MaximumResults> OK.
<MaximumResults> So I need a screen section? Or a monitor section? The two seem separate and different.
<lukinfore> why not you read manual for xorg.conf?
<MaximumResults> reading 'man xorg.conf',  it seems that
<lukinfore> so
<MaximumResults> only Identifier and Driver are required in the device section.
<MaximumResults> Other entries are optional and behaviour is driver dependent.
<lukinfore> screen is abstraction layer for device and monitor both
<MaximumResults> OK.  I might try letting that default out first.
<MaximumResults> I have a minimal device section.  I'm about to try it and see what happened.
<MaximumResults> killall Xorg should restart everything.
<MaximumResults> ?
<MaximumResults> BRB  I hope
<buttle> ciao
<MaximumResults> Back,  sort of.
<MaximumResults> not the most usable system right now.
<MaximumResults> I have no mouse cursor at all.
<MaximumResults> when I open a terminal window (using keyboard shortcut), xvinfo does show some video info.
<MaximumResults> So that part seems to be fixed.
<MaximumResults> running parole or totem does not work.
<MaximumResults> They both crash out
<MaximumResults> getting BadAlloc errors from the video players.
<MaximumResults> new Xorg.0.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/517680/
<MaximumResults> Does anyone see anything that explains why mouse has no cursor/pointer?
<MaximumResults> the only thing I see is (EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration.
<MaximumResults> restarting changing back to the vesa driver, BRB
<MaximumResults> Back again.
<MaximumResults> back on the vesa driver.   no xvinfo, but I have a mouse cursor again.
<mark76> Yay
<MaximumResults> Thanks, Mark.
<MaximumResults> Not sure what I need to do to get this working.
<MaximumResults> with intel driver, xvinfo showed actual video info.
<MaximumResults> video players crashed out with BadAlloc errors
<MaximumResults> There was an error message in xorg.0.log about a hung GPU.
<MaximumResults> Seems the intel driver may be a little buggy for this.
<MaximumResults> I'm going to give up for the day.   Try again tomorrow maybe when I have more time.
<MaximumResults> I suspect that the "hung GPU" was behind the BadAlloc errors.   Something in the driver crashed badly.  No mouse cursors, and video used by totem and parole not in stable status after the problem.
<MaximumResults> Bye everyone
<suffertheles> anyone alive in here ?
#xubuntu 2010-10-22
<tikiking1> Netbook Version requires some sort of "Unity" driver that I apparently don't have. How to get?
<tikiking1> hello?
<tikiking1> anyone there?
<tikiking1> I'm out.
<b14ck_> Is there a way I can switch from ubuntu to xubuntu to give it a try? And switch back if I don't fancy it without formatting?
<autif> if you have a lot of disk space, you an use a virtual machine
<Dracaris> anyone know how to install ppu-gcc  on xubuntu 10.04?
<ras> hello
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ras> anyone here?
<Sysi> pop a question and will be
<ras> How can i add a custom menu item to "Places" on side bar?
<Sysi> what kind of?
<ras> maybe a link to a specific folder.
<ras> Other than Documents, Music, Downloads, etc
<Sysi> just drag on filemanager
<ras> I am draggin a folder, I opend from thunar to Places on site bar. But nay, I could not add it as a link int places.
<ras> Well forget, drag drop. Is there any way I can edit the contents of "Places"?  A xml file some sort?
<ras> Hello, after logout my icons on the desktop lose their previous positions. Is there any way to fix their locations for all sessions?
<murphy_> anyone else having problem where you have to continuously move the mouse around in order to do anything with 10.10 release?
<TheSheep> do anything?
<TheSheep> what happens when you stop?
<murphy_> it freezes
<murphy_> it did this throughout the entire installation process as well
<murphy_> wondered if anyone else is having similar issue?
<charlie-tca> not here
<morbidcracker> okay
<morbidcracker> yays
<morbidcracker> just installed a fresh copy of the  10.10
<morbidcracker> cannot for the life of me find the install for nvidia drivers
<charlie-tca> System -> Hardware Drivers
<morbidcracker> the list is broken
<morbidcracker> it isnt showing
<morbidcracker> i got additional drivers but they arent showing in the additional drivers list
<morbidcracker> maybe a repository list goof??
<charlie-tca> Is that an older card?
<charlie-tca> If it requires the -96 or -173 driver, it is in the release notes
<morbidcracker> yes its an older card
<morbidcracker> so i need to check the release notes then???
<morbidcracker> okay thank you ^_^
<morbidcracker> well shat -_-
<morbidcracker> welllllll
<rustx_> hi there .. may I ask you one question ?
<rustx_> I am trying to get dual montior working in my xubuntu 10.10 version, but I can't have two screens detected at the same time using the display manager from the brain new xfce desktop environment
<rustx_> I have to configure dual monitors using grandr each time I plug a new screen on my laptop ..
<rustx_> does anyone can tell me why xfce does not support dual monitors natively in Ubuntu Maverick ?
#xubuntu 2010-10-23
<sharky> what video chip,drivers,cables are you using?
<charlie-tca> rustx_: actually, Ubuntu should support dual monitors, Xubuntu does not, though
<charlie-tca> The developers of Xfce do not consider that a priority
<raevol> ok, i am a bit frustrated here
<raevol> i run VLC and chromium at the same time
<raevol> and something is happening that's causing VLC to lose sound
<raevol> that's all i know for sure
<raevol> what i am assuming is that something is running in chromium that is borking pulse audio, and vlc is losing access to it
<raevol> possibly flas
<raevol> flash*
<raevol> could anyone help me trouble shoot this? it's unnerving
<scott--> which version of vlc?
<raevol> 1.1.4
<scott--> gonna see if I can replicate your error
<raevol> ok
<raevol> this happened to me with gmail and facebook opening in different tabs
<raevol> and i am only guess it's flash causing it, i recently stopped using adblock because of its need for escalated permission
<scott--> heyo, I've tried several combos with no audio failure
<raevol> hmm
<raevol> it happens to me pretty randomly, that's why it's so aggrivating
<TheSarge> Hello
<StockHunter> who wants to help a total n00b? i changed my resolution to a setting thats too high for my laptop and now can't see anything when i log in. could someone help me through resetting it to default in term?
<moetunes> StockHunter:  did you chande the resolution in an xorg.conf file?
<moetunes> change*
<StockHunter> no it was through xcfe GUI
<moetunes> I don't know if that writes to xorg.conf - does   ls /etc/X11   show an xorg.conf?
<StockHunter> no suck file of directory
<StockHunter> such*
<StockHunter> or*
<moetunes> does   ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d   show much??
<StockHunter> "No such file or directory"
<StockHunter> er, "cannot access /etc/x11/xorg/conf.d: No such file or directory"
<moetunes> spelt it wrog
<moetunes> *wrong
<moetunes>  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<moetunes> might be easier to grep the log
<StockHunter> er, "cannot access /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d: No such file or directory"
<moetunes> grep config /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<StockHunter> "grep: /var/log/xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<moetunes> capital X
<StockHunter> bingo
<StockHunter> now what am i looking for?
<moetunes> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"   or similar
<moetunes> this   ^^ bit
<StockHunter> ok, it's "Using config directory: '/usr/lib/x11/xorg.conf.d'"
<moetunes> it should name a file as well as a dir
<StockHunter> i don't see a file just that ^
<moetunes> or it might be something that is in startup for xfce - try moving ~/.config/xfce4 to ~/.config/xfce4.bak
<moetunes> then   sudo gdm restart
<StockHunter> how?
<StockHunter> how do i move it?
<moetunes> from the terminal do   mv -v ~/.config/xfce4 to ~/.config/xfce4.bak
<moetunes> from the terminal do   mv -v ~/.config/xfce4 ~/.config/xfce4.bak
<StockHunter> ok looks like it moved it but my reboot command said: failed to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager
<StockHunter> could not acquire name: bailing out
<moetunes> where did it say this?
<StockHunter> after i typed "sudo gdm restart" then my password
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> does the log give an error ?
<StockHunter> ?
<moetunes> the X log is /var/log/Xorg.0.log - it will tell if errors out and why - use   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<moetunes> to read it
<StockHunter> k, 1 sec my batterie went dead i'm booting back up with it plugged in
<StockHunter> doesn't seem to be any errors
<StockHunter> it's working now!
<StockHunter> the manual reboot worked
<StockHunter> i got my screen back :)
<moetunes> woot!
<StockHunter> you are awesome :D
<moetunes> seems moving the config for xfce4 did the trick then
<StockHunter> yeah
<moetunes> :]
<StockHunter> lol ok, the xfce way of increasing the pointer speed doesn't seem to be working
<moetunes> I've never bothered with the mouse settings - you could try and access xset directley
<moetunes> man xset
<StockHunter> na, it's not that bad, i'm just used to uber fast
<StockHunter> i'm not gonna push my luck any more tonight :)
<moetunes> heh
<StockHunter> thank you so much for your help! i'm gonna head off IRC now
<Thermi> <3 XFCE
<Thermi> :>
<djogli> hi, can anyone help me with adding little script to sudoers, thats only way i know, since it has to start after X with sudo rights
<djogli> xubuntu 10.04
<djogli> i tried, it takes just one line, but terminal still asks for password
<moetunes> djogli:  what was the line you used?
<djogli> 1 sec ill tell you
<djogli> moetunes, djordje ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/kbd_fix
<djogli> kbd_fix is bash script that turns off one key on keyboard
<moetunes> where in the file is the line? start middle or end?
<djogli> kbd_fix is file
<djogli> oh
<djogli> in middle
<moetunes> try it at the end
<djogli> under user privilage specification
<moetunes> something after that line might be changing things again
<djogli> but its pretty much empty file, just comments
<djogli> do i need to restart
<djogli> xubuntu
<moetunes> I think just logout
<djogli> so i can try it in terminal
<moetunes> depends how you start the script
<djogli> it seems to work in terminal
<djogli> i mean its executed
<moetunes> so the script should work then hopefully
<djogli> it sends error, which is normal since X is not on that one.
<moetunes> k :]
<djogli> thanks moetunes :)
<moetunes> np :]
<thevishy> how do I add CPU frequency selector to the task bar
<nicofs> short question: what app should I use to watch tv (digital/analogue)?
<moetunes> I like me-tv
<rasgarath> how can i customize places?
<rasgarath> like adding more menus beside Documents, Downloads etc.
<nicofs> moetunes: it can't detect my device...
<moetunes> oh
<nicofs> how can I get my tv-stick to work (cinergy hybrid xe)?
<charlie-tca> !mythbuntu | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<charlie-tca> It is for tv watching, too
<charlie-tca> You can just add the apps used by mythbuntu to Xubuntu
<nicofs> charlie-tca: I don't need standalone... just a tv application that works...
<charlie-tca> Just check out the apps they use.
 * Besogon dowloading google OS
<charding> Is there a way to find out what version of software is available in my repos using apt-get or apt-*?
<charlie-tca> yes, you can use apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<alexneb> seria posible instalar xubuntu en un amd k6 de 64mb???
<charlie-tca> charding: ^ ^ for you
<charlie-tca> alexneb: english, please
<charlie-tca> I think the answer is yes, alexneb
<alexneb> sorry
<alexneb> is installed one xubuntu in one amd k6 64 mb ram???
<alexneb> my ingkish is dead
<alexneb> .P
<charlie-tca> I think if you have 64mb memory, you can install using the alternate image cd. It won't run if you use a GUI, though. You need at least 192MB ram for things to work
<alexneb> ok
<alexneb> thanks
<alexneb> :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charding> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<mnemoc> hi, in 10.10, is it possible to use xfwm4 as decorator for compiz or tell gtk-window-decorator to use the same theme xfwm uses?
<mnemoc> can i avoid using emerld?
<Sysi> if you can get it working, yes
<Sysi> i didn't, see compiz setti.gs
<mnemoc> :)
<mnemoc> everything I try, comnm
<mnemoc> err
<mnemoc> everything I try, compiz --replace end giving me not window borders :<
<Sysi> then not, you need to find or create similar theme
<mnemoc> do you know one? ... this Bluebird is so clean and confortable...
<Sysi> i hate compiz/things needed for it :P
<Sysi> i liked radial-emerald, its a bit more glossy
<oranges13> wow there's alot of people in here O_O
<mark76> Ssh. We're having a sleep in ;)
<oranges13> lol
<oranges13> So I tried Lubuntu, and I gotta say its nice looking and fast but it doesn't come with as much out of the box :-/
<charlie-tca> hmm, I am glad they did try lubuntu
<zygomatik> hi
<zygomatik> i need help with the grub shell
<zygomatik> i'm trying to recover from a root fs kernel panic
<mark76> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imF8TnXcdhU
#xubuntu 2010-10-24
<kaolbrec> Ok, this channel is usually dead it would seem (checking my scrollback) but I got some questions.
<kaolbrec> 1) How complete is ubuntu's support for ext4?
<kaolbrec> 2) Does anyone else have trouble with ext4?
<kaolbrec> 3) Does anyone else have issues with 1TB drives?
<kaolbrec> "Issues" meaning disk access occasionally (but not always) making the OS lag like a bitch.
<kaolbrec> And 12GB file transfers of mostly >100MB files taking 6 hours, disk to disk.
<kaolbrec> Also the OS lag does not go away after disk access subsides. It requires a full reboot.
<moetunes> ext4 is a kernel thing not an ubuntu thing and it works fine here
<moetunes> did you make one huge 1tb partition?
<kaolbrec> Yes, yes I did.
<kaolbrec> Is that a problem?
<moetunes> it might be seek times that are making it slow
<kaolbrec> And the UI lag?
<kaolbrec> The OS slows right down, and the OS is on another HDD.
<kaolbrec> Right click menu on the desktop takes upward of 10s to appear
<kaolbrec> Opening a terminal up to a minute before it's usable.
<moetunes> is anything uing resources ? - top in terminal will tell
<kaolbrec> moetunes, nope. I've experienced this problem a few times. Nothing out of the ordinary.
<kaolbrec> It's rather irritating.
<moetunes> my guess is it is trying to read from the beginning of the partition for os stuff while trying to write to the later part of the partition
<moetunes> the boot filesystem check must take ages on the 1tb partition...
<kaolbrec> no no - the OS is *not* on the 1TB drive
<kaolbrec> It's storage only
<kaolbrec> The OS is on a seperate 160GB HDD
<kaolbrec> As is the grub
<kaolbrec> the OS is on /dev/sdb and the 1TB drive is /dev/sdd
<kaolbrec> Well, sdb1 and sdd1 but you know what I mean
<moetunes> oh ok - sounds like hardware then if there's nothing taking up resources then
<kaolbrec> Mrrmflrgle
<kaolbrec> Thing is, exaile can play music off it all day long
<kaolbrec> It just seems to be writes, but not all writes either.
<kaolbrec> 30GB of music copied to it fine.
<kaolbrec> And I didn't have to reboot afterward.
<kaolbrec> It's a PITA
<moetunes> maybe use hdparm to do some read write tests to check it
<kaolbrec> I'm wondering if it's a BIOS issue
<kaolbrec> Could do.
<kaolbrec> Will that risk my data at all? (Just wondering)
<kaolbrec> You mean a SMART test, right?
<moetunes> here's a quick howto - http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hdparm
<kaolbrec> You use Arch?
<moetunes> they have the best wiki imo
<kaolbrec> I'd have to agree.
<kaolbrec> Ubuntu's wiki is non-existant as far as I know.
<moetunes> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<kaolbrec> heh. Fine, whatever.
<moetunes> heh :]
<kaolbrec> That's more about ubuntu, the movement though.
<kaolbrec> Less about ubuntu the OS. At least from the first page their.
<kaolbrec> There are no links to suggest technical info.
<kaolbrec> hrrm
<kaolbrec> did read spead, that was good
<kaolbrec> 139.61 MB/sec
<kaolbrec> Write is the issue though, so next step
<moetunes> sounds good
<kaolbrec> Copied the line into terminal, heard disc move
<kaolbrec> Now have OS lag
<kaolbrec> 10.3 MB/s from that
<kaolbrec> Write time should be more like 30/40, right?
<kaolbrec> speed even
<kaolbrec> yayy
<kaolbrec> Gonna have to reboot XD
<kaolbrec> cursor is still lagging
<kaolbrec> hrrm
<kaolbrec> Terminal started quickly though
<moetunes> seems like write speed is the issue then
<kaolbrec> yah
<kaolbrec> This is the interesting thing though
<kaolbrec> The entire OS slows down afterward
<kaolbrec> I just did apt-get install htop
<kaolbrec> And it's taking forever at "reading database"
<kaolbrec> The apt-cache or wherever the database is, is on another HDD
<kaolbrec> This is why I suspect a more general problem
<kaolbrec> It's still reading database, btw
<kaolbrec> It may be that my bios doesn't properly support 1TB drives.
<kaolbrec> I'll have to check for an update
<kaolbrec> I do rather hope that the disc isn't a dud
<moetunes> it could be anything - bad cable even
<kaolbrec> That's a point.
<kaolbrec> Computers are so annoying.
<kaolbrec> I love them, but it's hard love goddamn it.
<moetunes> only when they don't work right
<kaolbrec> If they were simple, I wouldn't love them though.
<kaolbrec> Mmkay, htop is installed
<kaolbrec> Load avg is 1.05, 1.23, 0.86
<kaolbrec> That's a little high, isn't it?
<kaolbrec> Should be under .5 iirc
<kaolbrec> Or maybe I'm full of shit
<bazhang> kaolbrec, language please
<kaolbrec> Sorry
<kaolbrec> Mem usage is 750MB
<kaolbrec> I guess that could be firefox, but that's only three tabs
<moetunes> or with the slow write speed alot is getting buffered to memory
<kaolbrec> Could be
<kaolbrec> It seems to be clearing, slowly.
<moetunes> in top hit shift+> to view what is using memory
<kaolbrec> X is using 1.7%
<kaolbrec> Closely followed by dropbox at 1.2
<kaolbrec> A lot of dropbox processes, in fact
<kaolbrec> But they'll have been running since logon
<kaolbrec> And it's only just started lagging
<kaolbrec> closed dropbox, no difference
<kaolbrec> I rebooted. The lag was driving me insane.
<kaolbrec> Ah well. I'll persevere for a while. Then I'll probably end up trying Arch to see if the problem is OS related.
<autif> In Lucid (10.04 LTS), hibernation means that memory is swapped to swap partition or a hibernation file? If the file - where can I find this file? I could not find this - results were flooded with info about Ubuntu + Mac :P
<autif> going to sleep now, will check back for answers in the archives. Please do reply if you know. Thanks!
<Darkpaper> Hey there :) I'm pretty much a newbie with Linux techniques but have been using Ubuntu for quite a while. I just installed Xubuntu 10.04 on an older laptop but i can't get a connection to my ethernet with my Realtek RTL8139 card. Any suggestions for this common problem?
<Darkpaper> Just for info: Juggling with several Google proposals didnt help, most threads of this topic seem not to be solved yet :(
<ubuXubu> i have a flash drive i installed as additional memory using w7's ready boost feature. what will happen if i boot into xubuntu? will that flash memory still be used as memory or just become a flash drive(storage drive) again?
<kaolbrec> The latter, as far as I know.
<kaolbrec> I don't believe that ubuntu has a ready-boost feature.
<ubuXubu> hmmm
<ubuXubu> so then when i go back to windows i wonder if it allahas to be reset again?
<ubuXubu> all has*
<kaolbrec> It's likely. I haven't used ready-boost though.
<kaolbrec> Put it this way: I highly doubt Windows permanently renders that USB stick ONLY capable of being used for Ready Boost.
<ubuXubu> ill tell u..i have only 1 gig of ram and its running awfully fast wit ha 4 gig boost
<ubuXubu> maybe i wont make this machine a dual booter
<ubuXubu> or maybe i can install buntu as wubi?
<kaolbrec> Well, depending on what DE you use, linux may be happy with 1GB ram.
<ubuXubu> then it is running as a windows file?
<kaolbrec> I've not used wubi so I couldn't say.
<ubuXubu> yeah linux runs ok on a gig
<ubuXubu> i have wubi in my laptop
<kaolbrec> But emulating another OS on top of your existing OS is only going to add to RAM usage.
<ubuXubu> runs great on 6 gigs of ddr3
<ubuXubu> wubu somehow installs ubuntu as a file but makes it look like u dual partitioned it
<ubuXubu> so in essense ubuntu is running live inside windows as a file
<ubuXubu> which makes it a lil slower but if u got lots of ram u really cant see the difference
<ubuXubu> noone prolly knows
<kaolbrec> haha
<ubuXubu> it depends on if ubuntu is really running independently of windows
<ubuXubu> i relaize on its own partition it would not use it as memory...but as wubi?
<ubuXubu> a wubi ubuntu install is just like running a file installed in windows as far as i can tell
<ubuXubu> its not on its own drive...its in windows c drive
<ubuXubu> food for thought?
<ubuXubu> or maybe the ubuntu team could create that for ubuntu....a ready boost feature!!!
<kaolbrec> Well, I think you could format the USB drive as swap in ubuntu
<kaolbrec> That might work. But I've no idea if it would use it.
<rasgarath> a quick question: When i logged out, my desktop icons reset their positions. How can i prevent that?
<autif> In Lucid (10.04 LTS), hibernation means that memory is swapped to swap partition or a hibernation file? If the file - where can I find this file? I could not find this - results were flooded with info about Ubuntu + Mac :P
<kaolbrec> Uhm. Should be on a partition by default
<kaolbrec> If you open disk manager (palimpset, I think), and take a gander at your OS disk
<kaolbrec> It should show a swap partition
<kaolbrec> autif, ^^
<cheese> grr
<cheese> anyone else tried syncinc up Opera between a windows/xubuntu dual-boot in 10.04?
<cheese> (win7, opera 10.6)
<cheese> was easy last time I did it, with opera 9
<cheese> just a million symlinks
<autif> yup - swap partition is there - but it is significantly smaller (=1GB) than the RAM (=3GB). So it must be storing the remaining somewhere in /var or something. Where is this configured? The kernel or somewhere in /etc?
<Macuba> hi
<richman> hi!
<knome> !hi | richman
<ubottu> richman: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<richman> just finished installing xubuntu 10.10 , I feel warm
<richman> bb, need to reboot (on LiveCD right now)
<rethus> how can i upgrade xubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<rethus> aptitude full-upgrade say: nothing to upgrade
<Sysi> sudo update-manager -d
<rethus> thanks a lot
<Sysi> remember that updating can cause problems, and 10.04 is LTS
<rethus> i Know, thanks. buts its only my laptop, so there are no importent data on it.
<andai> Hi. Iḿ running from USB. are there any things i could do to speed this up
<Sysi> get faster usb drive
<andai> sigh
<mark76> ka boom tish
#xubuntu 2011-10-17
<kensanata> Hi! I just finished installing Ubuntu 11.10 on my iBook G4 running xcfe. My trackpad no longer works and 'sudo trackpad show' gives me a "no trackpdad !" response. Where can I learn more?
<w30> well_laid_lawn, can xubuntu run compiz?
<well_laid_lawn> w30: sure
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz | w30
<ubottu> w30: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<well_laid_lawn> kensanata: have a look at the X log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kensanata> well_laid_lawn: Thanks. I see the log ends with lots of entries regarding my external Logitech USB mouse and the ADB mouse. The ADB section ends with "Adding input device ADB mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)..."
<w30> well_laid_lawn, where does the term window decorator fit in? what's xubuntu's window decorator?
<pinkydw> ken are you running ubuntu or xubuntu?  I"m upgrading now and curious how its going to go
<well_laid_lawn> w30: xfwm does that
<well_laid_lawn> kensanata: does the log mention the synaptics device at all?
<kensanata> pinkydw: I installed Ubuntu some time ago and switched to Xubuntu using "tasksel install xubuntu-desktop" last year.
<kensanata> well_laid_lawn: I don't get any matches for "syna" in the log file.
<pinkydw> k, thanks kensanata
<kensanata> pinkydw: Also note that I'm talking about an iBook G4, ie. PowerPC architecture and all that entails.
<ball> entrails.
<w30> well_laid_lawn, thanks, for taking the time to help out stupid people
<pinkydw> ... never messed with those to be honest, I'm updating a toshiba
<pinkydw> I thought the G4 was intel...
<well_laid_lawn> !ppc | kensanata
<ubottu> kensanata: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
 * ball used to have some PowerPC machines
<ball> Come to think of it, I still have a beige G3 somewhere.
<ball> ...need to recycle that one.
<well_laid_lawn> beige ftw :)
<pinkydw> friend gave me a G3 once, couldn't find a terminal so I passed it on
<pinkydw> tried a live cd that was supposed to be powerpc friendly, wouldn't boot
<kensanata> well_laid_lawn: Hehe. Sure. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#How_do_I_control_trackpad_behaviour.3F worked for 11.04 -- I had a working trackpad before the upgrade. Installed powerpc-utils, ran trackpad tap and drap from rc files and all that.
<kensanata> pinkydw: G3 ... wow! :)
<well_laid_lawn> there used to be a #ubuntu-powerpc
<well_laid_lawn> iirc
<well_laid_lawn> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kensanata> Hehe, channel topic says "Ubuntu 10.10 released!"
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<kensanata> I'll ask anyway. Thanks for the pointer.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<pinkydw> *sigh* 17 minutes remaining
<pinkydw> hmmm, its asking me for the default display manager, but all it gives me is "gdm" and "lightdm"... thought I wanted xfce or xfwm or somesuch
<pinkydw> eh, screw it I'll try out something new
<well_laid_lawn> the display manager is the login screen
<well_laid_lawn> to keep things simple
<pasti> Hi, has anyone else got unity, gnome, gnome classic in their login menu after upgrading/, and if you have how do you get rid of them?, they're dong my head in!
<pinkydw> I thought ubuntu used gnome by default, are you saying I"ll have xfce based once I get logged in?
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<GridCube> pasti, ^^^
<pasti> yeah I saw that after I googled, does it work? how safe etc
<GridCube> dunno never did it i always do clean installs
<pinkydw> oohhh, thanks GridCube
<GridCube> pinkydw, xubuntu is x(fce)ubuntu
<pasti> I think I should have done a clean install as well, this is the first time after an upgrade I got all that crap though
<GridCube> if you cleaninstall xubuntu you wont have gnome/kde or anything else
<pasti> cheers, gridcube I'll give it a whirl
<pinkydw> I know where the name comes from, but I"m doing a install from upgrade, and that might come in handy, not sure this is working right
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> oh
<pinkydw> at any rate, its getting bookmarked :p
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> I never install gnome stuff on my machine
<pinkydw> I run it on my debian system, been tempted to change over, getting pampered with the "open terminal here" option
<pinkydw> rebooting
<pinkydw> niiiiice, worked great
<pinkydw> thanks for the info guys, peace out
<steampunknyanja> Hey, is there any easy way to get itunes working and to sync an ipod through it on xubuntu?
<GridCube> itunes no, synck ipod yes
<GridCube> !ipod | steampunknyanja
<ubottu> steampunknyanja: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jack-xubuntu-> #xubuntu-offtopic
<williammw> question: in xubuntu.... where is my network folder? cant find it any where
<williammw> anyone in this room?
<Unit193> williammw: Try opening Gigolo - Menu > System > Gigolo
<williammw> nope its not there either
<williammw> nor is it in mt file manager
<williammw> my
<Unit193> You have to "connect" to them with Gigolo, but I have it right in the side of thunar :P
<williammw> i don't know what the"URL" is to my network folder
<Jack-xubuntu-> I am having the same problem
<Jack-xubuntu-> I really want to get my shared folder up
<williammw> oh thank goodness im not alone and crazy
<Jack-xubuntu-> no problem
<Unit193> williammw: Type the "server" IP or hostname, then hit the "scan" button
<Jack-xubuntu-> I have benn having the same problem all day
<williammw> this is what i get...Connecting to "(null)://(null)/" failed.
<williammw> and also says... volume does not impliment mount
<Unit193> You need to fill out the IP or hostname and hit the blue icon next to "Share"
<Jack-xubuntu-> Is the IP or hostname your router's IP (ex: 192.168.1.1)?
<williammw> under service type i only get custom location
<Unit193> No, what you have the network folder on
<Unit193> williammw: That's odd, should have Windows Share
<Jack-xubuntu-> So my computers "router assigned" IP
<williammw> i have no "network folder" period
<Jack-xubuntu-> Ex: mine is 192.168.1.74
<Unit193> williammw: You are using Oneiric? Type this into a terminal dpkg -l |grep gvfs |pastebinit   and give me the link it spits out
<williammw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/710468/
<williammw> and yes im using ooo
<Unit193> There's your problem, install  gvfs-backends
<williammw> ok i'll get it and let u know what happends
<Jack-xubuntu-> I'm still having trouble here... can you please help?
<Jack-xubuntu-> Thanks in advance...
<Jack-xubuntu-> I want to create a shared folder on my networkthrough gigolo, how would I do that
<Unit193> Jack-xubuntu-: Tell me the output of    dpkg -l |grep fuse
<Jack-xubuntu-> ii  fuse-utils                             2.8.4-1.4ubuntu1                           Filesystem in USErspace (utilities)
<Jack-xubuntu-> ii  gvfs-fuse                              1.10.0-0ubuntu1                            userspace virtual filesystem - fuse server
<Jack-xubuntu-> ii  libfuse2                               2.8.4-1.4ubuntu1                           Filesystem in USErspace library
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1834271&postcount=5
<Jack-xubuntu-> Thats what popped up...
<Jack-xubuntu-> Looks legit
<Jack-xubuntu-> Ill try and see what happens :)
<williammw> unit193: u are awesome, thank you very much i now have my share to my server now
<Unit193> williammw: Great, glad it helped!
<williammw> now i can download from my browser to my server
<bitsoda> Hmm, I tried a live CD of Xubuntu 11.10 on a MacBook Pro and got the: 'intramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system' error. Any thoughts on why this is happening? The imagee was burned using OS X's disc utility.
<philipballew> bitsoda, with a mac you have to use something before for the boot loader
<philipballew> i think
<bitsoda> oh, do you know what it is?
<bitsoda> i'll try doing an md5 check
<philipballew> let me look
<bitsoda> alright thanks
<philipballew> Thers a online article that i saw last week about it
<philipballew> bitsoda, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/dual-boot-os-ubuntu/
<philipballew> that should explain it better then i would
<bitsoda> ah, so rEFit
<bitsoda> alright, i'll give this a shot. thanks a lot for your help
<philipballew> no worries, :)
<johnnyzero> I have another question
<johnnyzero> My mute button works on my keyboard
<johnnyzero> But the volume up and down buttons don't
<johnnyzero> So yeah how do I get those working
<johnnyzero> It used to work on the old Gnome 2 Ubuntu
<johnnyzero> Its a Logitech MK550 Not exactly sure what to select it as in the Setup program
<johnnyzero> nevermind I'll try keytouch editor
<johnnyzero> See if that works
 * lameGuy is an inquisitive idiot; also new to IRC...
<psycho_oreos> mmhmm.. hi
<lameGuy> does anyone happen to know the name of that hideously annoying 'quick link' think on my otherwise beautiful xfce desktop?
<lameGuy> I would greatly appreciate having the process name so i can kill it.
 * ball wonders what it is
<ball> lameGuy: Is it some sort of dock at the bottom of the screen?
<lameGuy> yes, thats the one,
<ball> lameGuy: Is that a Xubuntu thing or a new Xfce thing?
<johnnyzero> Ok I created a file in keytouch
<johnnyzero> But I'm not sure what to do next
<lameGuy> i saw something similar in a different disto, was called docky, I would think it would be an addon/theme/whatever..?
<johnnyzero> There is no documentation as to what to do with the file
<johnnyzero> Or where to load it
<johnnyzero> Hence the volume up and down is still not working
<lameGuy> thanks for the reply, btw
<williammw> is there a way to get gmusicbrowser to play more than one song at a time from my server?. right now it wont, all my music is on my server. its better there
<williammw> if i do it with parole it says"could not open resource for reading"
<lameGuy> vlc?
<williammw> vlc locks up
<williammw> i just want to select all my songs and hit "play" every media play i know of wont work or locks up trying to queue. except windows media player.
<williammw> ARRRG
<peeps[lappy]> hello, i have upgraded my ubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10 recently and was having a lot of trouble with gnome, so i tried installing xubuntu-desktop.  when I run xfce4-taskmanager, it doesn't show any processes.  does this happens for others?
<peeps[lappy]> i wonder if i should just do a fresh install
<peeps[lappy]> so many issues this upgrade
<williammw> mine shows processes just fine
<peeps[lappy]> also i added "CPU Graph" to a panel and i can't move it or right(or left) click on it to configure it
<Sysi> I think cpu graph just is like that now, in panel preferences you have items-tab where you can move it and change preferences
<williammw> sys1: thats how i configure mine
<Sysi> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<peeps[lappy]> hmm, and i opened gnome-system-monitor and i can see xfce4-taskmanager using up basically 100% CPU
<Sysi> you could try reinstalling it
<peeps[lappy]> do you think i need to reboot after initially installing xubuntu-desktop?
<peeps[lappy]> i only logged out of gnome fallback and into this session
<Sysi> can't see reason why should you
<zenrox> williammw, try audacious
<zenrox> its what i use for 25000+ mp3s
<Sysi> player with pretty bad search for that many files? :o
<williammw> zenrox: i might try that, thnx
<zenrox> i like just to do randem
<zenrox> i dont seach
<peeps[lappy]> and the colors of some thing in the panel do not match the background, is that normal?
<peeps[lappy]> http://i.imgur.com/Cw8Xo.png
<williammw> zenrox: yeah thats all i wanna do. select all and play
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> its what your lookiing for
<williammw> ok brb
<Sysi> peeps[lappy]: if you changed theme after logging into that session you might need to relogin
<peeps[lappy]> eh, i'll just reboot for good measure
<peeps[lappy]> the panel still has different background colors
<peeps[lappy]> task manager still not working :-(
<peeps[lappy]> also, the first time i load thunar, it displays no files in the right pane.  then i close it and open another instance and it's ok
<williammw> zenrox: thx. that player queued quick w/o locking up or opening thousands of windows. thnx
<zenrox> your welcome
<zenrox> its a winamp clone
<zenrox> or xmms clone
<zenrox> long storie
<zenrox> lol
<williammw> zenrox: lol i love winanp too.
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> you can make it look like winamp2x with a theme change just slect classic
<williammw> well.... now i will have to fondle this program some more hehe
<zenrox> file-> preferances
<williammw> welp this is my default player now lol
 * ball wnaders off
<IdyllThought> Hi, I'm new here and would like to register my nickname.  I'm not sure what "nickserv" I should use for the command.  Can anyone tell me that?
<Sysi> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Sysi> /msg nickserv $SOMETHING
<IdyllThought> oh, so I don't substitute something for "nickserv".  I was thinking I had too...
<Sysi> nickserv is bot handling registration
<IdyllThought> ah
<zenrox> try /msg nickserv help
<johnnyzero> ok I need some help
<johnnyzero> I can't figure it out for the life of me
<johnnyzero> I followed the directions and even generated the file though keytouch
<johnnyzero> But I don't know what to do with the file
<johnnyzero> and also I am still getting no control of my volume up/down button after setting the keys up
<IdyllThought> Hey, I did it!
<IdyllThought> Thanks for the help.
<Sysi> johnnyzero: pop a question and see if somebody knows
<johnnyzero> Well ok what I would like to do is get the volume to go up and down using my keyboard. I tried to get the keys set up VIA keytouch to do it. The problem is it made a file that I don't know what to do with. Also I'm still not able to move the volume up and down VIA the keyboard. I can only mute the volume.
<johnnyzero> If it helps I can show the keytouch file VIA Pastebin
<IdyllThought> On my desktop instance of XFCE I am missing the menu in the top right that has my username and pulls down to allow me to restart, logout etc.  It is present on my laptop though.  Is there a way I can get that on my desktop machine as well?
<Sysi> IdyllThought: right click → add new items and find the right one on the list
<johnnyzero> This is the file: http://pastebin.com/pErVc95q it is displayed on my hard drive like this: /home/johnny/logitech
<johnnyzero> logitech BTW is the file name
<johnnyzero> Not a directory
<Sysi> johnnyzero: open keyboard settings, hotkey tab, can you put "amixer -q set Master 5%+" to command, press enter and get your key recognozed at the next step?
<IdyllThought> Sysi, I've done that process, but can't figure out which one would provide that functionality.  I may need to boot my laptop and try to inspect that object's properties to figure it out I guess...
<Sysi> IdyllThought: both are 11.04 or newer?
<johnnyzero> I don't see a section for hotkey tabs
<IdyllThought> Yes.  My laptop is still at 11.04 and my desktop is 11.10
<johnnyzero> Unless I'm in the wrong keyboard menu
<Sysi> johnnyzero: settings -> keyboard → middle tab
<johnnyzero> Only has Behavior, Application Shortcuts and Layout
<Sysi> IdyllThought: for me it's Session menu
<Sysi> johnnyzero: the shortcuts one
<IdyllThought> Wow, that was it!  Thanks!
<johnnyzero> Yay that worked
<johnnyzero> Thanks Sysi
<johnnyzero> Oh wait
<johnnyzero> Still no volume down
<johnnyzero> Shows the command
<johnnyzero> But won't do it
<IdyllThought> I don't know why that was missing on my desktop.  I just have deleted it by accident or something.
<Sysi> johnnyzero: command for volume down is "amixer -q set Master 5%-"
<johnnyzero> ooh
<johnnyzero> Sysi, yeah neither volume down nor volume up works for some reason
<Sysi> sorry guys, I need to go, wait for someone to pop up if you got more questions (ask and wait)
<IdyllThought> I really am glad that 11.10 now knows how to wake from sleep mode for me.
<IdyllThought> Thanks Sysi.  Goodnight.
<IdyllThought> 11.04 would never wake from sleep successfully for me.
<johnnyzero> ok tc sysi
<IdyllThought> Why would someone want to wear a cloak to hide their hostname?  Is it a security issue of some sort?
<johnnyzero> My keyboard is a logitech mk550
<johnnyzero> Maybe there is an issue with that
<johnnyzero> I dunno
<IdyllThought> Johnnyzero, I'm able to use the volume buttons on my keyboard and I didn't do anything to set that up.  Does every keyboard model require a config file of some sort and your keyboard is so new it doesn't have that file supplied with the distribution yet?
<IdyllThought> Just looked it up on the logitech website.  Looks like a nice keyboard.
<johnnyzero> Yeah its not too bad man
<johnnyzero> But yeah it worked on Gnome 2
<johnnyzero> But I dunno
<johnnyzero> Won't seem to on this
<IdyllThought> Johnnyzero, You are running 11.10 XFCE and having trouble with the volume keys on your keyboard?
<johnnyzero> yup IdyllThought
<johnnyzero> Yet 11.04 Ubuntu Gnome 2 worked fine
<johnnyzero> The mute button works though
<IdyllThought> Johnnyzero, have you seen this:
<IdyllThought> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/keyboard-volume-controls-not-working-in-xfce-4-6-a-709718/
<johnnyzero> Unfortunately I don't have any settings from my old gnome config
<johnnyzero> However
<johnnyzero> Maybe thats what I need to so with that xml file I have generated
<johnnyzero> OK this is what I see in the file
<johnnyzero> <property name="XF86AudioLowerVolume" type="string" value="amixer -q set Master 5%-"/><property name="XF86AudioRaiseVolume" type="string" value="amixer -q set Master 5%+"/>
<johnnyzero> However
<johnnyzero> In another one generated I see this
<johnnyzero> name>Volume Down</name>
<johnnyzero>       <usb-code>0xc00ea</usb-code>
<johnnyzero>       <keycode>VOLUMEDOWN</keycode>
<johnnyzero>       <default-action>&quot;xfce4-mixer&quot;</default-action>
<johnnyzero> Maybe I should replace it?
<johnnyzero> I dunno
<IdyllThought> The first set seemed closer to what was listed in the last link of that post:
<IdyllThought> http://blog.loxal.net/2009/04/audiovolume-control-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<IdyllThought> I'm not exactly sure how to find my config file, so I can share with you what is in it...
<johnnyzero> Well what I could try is
<johnnyzero> To see if the volume up and volume down work with another key
<johnnyzero> It could be just that maybe it just doesn't like that specific rocker vol up and vol down switch
<IdyllThought> What is the path to that config file?
<johnnyzero> /home/johnny/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<johnnyzero> Yeah ok tried other keys
<johnnyzero> It seems like it is any keys I select for that action to up the volume or lower it
<IdyllThought> hmmm, but you can't assign that to the volume keys?  Just any other keys?
<johnnyzero> Yeah I even hit x and z as the keys
<johnnyzero> And it still won't seem to do it
<johnnyzero> hmm I want to see something
<IdyllThought> I'm not finding any lines in that same file that have either the word "amixer" nor "volume"  Weird.
<johnnyzero> The command to use the mixer in XFCE4 is xfce4-mixer
<johnnyzero> though that doesn't seem to work
<IdyllThought> Johnnyzero, This looks promising:
<IdyllThought> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=2611
<johnnyzero> Tried that
<johnnyzero> Yeah still no good
<johnnyzero> for some reason
<johnnyzero> However
<johnnyzero> again seems like an overall thing
<johnnyzero> Cause it won't work with the z or x keys either
<johnnyzero> Unless it is working
<johnnyzero> and just not showing in the XFCE Mixer panel
<IdyllThought> Could be.  Try playing some music.  :)
<johnnyzero> ok
<johnnyzero> nope
<IdyllThought> When I hit my volume up/down keys I do get a pop-up in the top right corner of my screen showing the volume level...
<johnnyzero> Yeah I get that for mute
<johnnyzero> But not vol up and vol down
<johnnyzero> Which is weird
<IdyllThought> Yes, weird.
<johnnyzero> Though the button clearly works
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<johnnyzero> I'll try it
<johnnyzero> Lets see if it works
<johnnyzero> Ok heres what is happening
<johnnyzero> There is a little picture of a speaker with a red x
<johnnyzero> This blinks when I hit on the keyboard vol up or vol down
<johnnyzero> Problem is
<johnnyzero> Nothing happens
<well_laid_lawn> it's prob muted in alsamixer
<well_laid_lawn> try in a terminal   alsamixer -c 0
<johnnyzero> ok
<johnnyzero> S/PDIF 00
<johnnyzero> and thats it
<johnnyzero> No volume meter
<johnnyzero> The sound is HD BTW
<johnnyzero> Its going through the radeon
<well_laid_lawn> alsamixer has F5/6 buttons for selecting the default card
<IdyllThought> JohnnyZero, have you tried working with xfc4-mixer?
<johnnyzero> IdyllThought, the volume will go up and down if I select it manually
<johnnyzero> But not with any key control
<well_laid_lawn> pavucontrol does the same sort of thing
<IdyllThought> My sound was muted at one point and I had to choose Sound card:  Playback:Internal Audio Analog Stereo (PulseAudio Mixer) and then add the Master control and unmute it.
<johnnyzero> Oddly the meters blink
<johnnyzero> Though the volume doesn't go up or down
<johnnyzero> Maybe I should show you what I get in Alsamixer
<IdyllThought> There is a button there labeled "Select Controls".  Perhaps try finding which control is muted...  Unless it truly is a keymapping issue.
<johnnyzero> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/screenshot1017201103124.png/
<IdyllThought> That doesn't tell me too much...???
<IdyllThought> Have you tried the "Select Controls" thing in xfce4-mixer?
<johnnyzero> ok I did a test
<johnnyzero> With the App Shortcuts
<johnnyzero> I selected for the calculator button to mute
<johnnyzero> That didn't work
<johnnyzero> So I guess maybe that amixer command isn't working
<IdyllThought> Have you added that Master control to your Playback source?
<IdyllThought> in xfce4-mixer?
<johnnyzero> Wait a minute
<johnnyzero> I got it
<johnnyzero> of course a mixer won't work
<johnnyzero> Because I am not using alsa
<johnnyzero> I think I am going through Pulseaudio
<TheSheep> you are
<johnnyzero> I get the feeling anyways
<TheSheep> pulseaudio uses alsa
<johnnyzero> ooh
<johnnyzero> Hmm
<johnnyzero> Not sure then why amixer can't be controlled
<TheSheep> but switch the mixer to pulseaudio and check that too
<johnnyzero> With the buttons
<TheSheep> with the dropdown at the top
<johnnyzero> Oh you know what I see
<johnnyzero> There are volume meters for pulseaudio
<johnnyzero> Buty
<johnnyzero> The Alsa mixer meter is blank
<johnnyzero> It just has a checkmark
<johnnyzero> That says IEC958
<TheSheep> :/
<johnnyzero> I will show you guys what it looks like
<TheSheep> is your user in the 'audio' group?
<IdyllThought> I'm going to have to go to bed guys.  Good luck on this.  Seems like you are getting closer.  I have a feeling your sound is just muted somehow.
<johnnyzero> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/257/screenshot1017201103204.png/          http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/screenshot1017201103205.png/          and finally          http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/screenshot1017201103210.png/
<johnnyzero> Thats the entire XFCE Mixer panels
<johnnyzero> As you can see Pulseaudio works through it
<johnnyzero> But Alsa doesn't
<IdyllThought> When you play a sound track do you hear anything at all?  or no sound?
<johnnyzero> You mean through aplay or just sound in general
<johnnyzero> Cause I get sound in general
<johnnyzero> I just haven't tried sound VIA aplay
<IdyllThought> music of some sort?
<IdyllThought> or a podcast
<IdyllThought> got to sleep now.  Goodnight.
<johnnyzero> tc thanks for trying to help
<IdyllThought> you're welcome.  night.
<johnnyzero> File plays in Parole
<johnnyzero> I will try it in APlay
<johnnyzero> Yow!
<johnnyzero> Static in APlay
<johnnyzero> Sounds like a TV set when you hear fuzz
<william12> lol i know that sound all too welll
<johnnyzero> It would seem Pulseaudio is working fine
<johnnyzero> But not Alsa
<johnnyzero> Or to be more specific
<johnnyzero> Alsa components
<johnnyzero> Like Volume Control and APlay
<well_laid_lawn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<johnnyzero> well_laid_lawn, you are not helping
<well_laid_lawn> !enter
<johnnyzero> !rudeness
<johnnyzero> Hmm
<well_laid_lawn> !guidelines | johnnyzero
<ubottu> johnnyzero: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<johnnyzero> ok I believe I was direct with my question though it seems nobody can help me
<johnnyzero> According to the guidelines I'm supposed to sit here and say nothing until someone can
<well_laid_lawn> you did ignore some suggestions along the way
<johnnyzero> No I tried them
<johnnyzero> They did not work
<well_laid_lawn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<johnnyzero> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<johnnyzero> I need help getting my keyboard sound working. Can you help me?
<johnnyzero> No response means no. Thank you well_laid_lawn
<johnnyzero> If you can not help me I will find someone in here who can and I will stick around to find someone who has enough patience to do so.
<johnnyzero> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<johnnyzero> Right and none of those resources help me either. What do I need to do? Submit a bug to bugzilla and get ignored there?
<william12> try the #ubuntu channel
<johnnyzero> william12, they will say its not their problem and to go to the Alsa room and take it up with them.
<johnnyzero> It has happened to me before
<johnnyzero> I remember going into Ubuntu once having issues with Gnome Panel and they told me they didn't want to help and to go to the freenode gnome room.
<johnnyzero> and a freenode server op turned around and told me "You were given an answer, regardless of whether you like it or not it doesn't matter."
<william12> sorry about ur keyboard issue, it sounds like a driver problem to me. but im no wizz
<johnnyzero> Well I suppose I don't understand something. If Ubuntu is a collaborative effort and Alsa is a portion of Ubuntu products than why would the Ubuntu community dump me over at the Alsa community. That makes no sense. And its not just Ubuntu who does this. Fedora Community does the same thing.
<william12> u have a good question. they all work together but separately.
<marcus_> hello someone in here ?
<reon> g'morning
<marcus_> good morning
<william12> they all know linux but each one specializes in different flavors
<marcus_> does any1 has got a clue, why the ugr-team doesnt can hold their roadmap-plan ?
<william12> i don't.
<marcus_> neither do I
<marcus_> but do you know how to make this gpoint settings thing work in xubuntu 11.10 ?
<william12> there for a sec i was waiting for a punch-line
<marcus_> I think you ran out of luck *g*
<marcus_> but do you know how to make this think work ?
<marcus_> -k
<marcus_> +g
<william12> no, i come here to learn a little while its busy
<marcus_> okay
<william12> sitting here on this channel helps me transition from windows a lil bit easier
<cjs> So, I wonder if I do want to go with xubuntu rather than lubuntu; the latter seems a bit flakey.
<cjs> xfce is pretty mature, at this point, right? Does it change all the time like Gnome does with every release?
<well_laid_lawn> it does have updates cjs
<well_laid_lawn> like everything does
<cjs> I guess what I'm asking is if the UI keeps changing. Every time I upgrade, things seem to be deleted from Gnome. Such as the ability not to show the names of all the users in the display manager.
<cjs> Or the huge mess now with the UI changing, gnome-panel vanishing, etc. etc. (I use fvwm, so that sort of stuff tends to force massive changes to my environment.)
<knome> cjs, we did have some kind of migration in oneiric, with lightdm and all, but no, the interface should not dramatically change
<well_laid_lawn> there was recently a major update of xfce but things have settled down with it now
<knome> imo even that major update didn't really change much UI-wise :)
<knome> a few things got organized better, easier to manage etc. but isn't that hoped? :)
<cjs> That's what I like to hear. And xfce is pretty mature?
<knome> yup
<cjs> Well, I guess I'll do another install tomorrow, then, and see how it works out. Or will just installing the xubuntu-desktop package on my lubuntu system work ok?
<knome> that should work
<knome> of course, you'll still have the lubuntu packages
<cjs> I can live with that.
<cjs> I've got plenty of disk space.
<knome> yeah, that's usually not a problem ;)
<cjs> Well, thanks, then!
<incorrect> is there something like gigolo that can remember the mounts i setup and reconnect at startup?
<mtrg> is there any reason why the middle mouse click to pan page content in evince is not working?
<mtrg> is it part of the gtk3?
<jatt> how do a change the governor using the CPU Frequency Monitor? There is a drop down box Available governors but it always uses "ondemand" no matter what I choose
<Alan> Thank you Xubuntu for existing. :D
<well_laid_lawn> !fstab | incorrect
<ubottu> incorrect: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<incorrect> well_laid_lawn, oh yes i could do it via fstab
<Alan> also, how reliable are upgrades?
<Alan> As a software developer, i'm suspicious of OS upgrades since there are soooo many possible edge cases
<Alan> and every time i try an upgrade on any OS, I always seem to end up with a cruft-tastic OS installation
<well_laid_lawn> nothing in life is 100% ... mostly they're fine
<incorrect> Alan, depends how you like to write your software
<reon> Alan, I only tried an upgrade once and it was not without a few issues. I prefer to start with a clean slate.
<Alan> yeah, my usual approach is a separate /home partition
<incorrect> i write all my python stuff in a virtualenv avoiding any changes i don't want
<well_laid_lawn> the more ppl that try the beta the better the release will be
<Alan> move /home/alan to /home/alan-old
<Alan> and then fresh install over the top of the old root partition
<incorrect> however i am now left on my own if there is a bug fix in python
<Alan> incorrect: i've recently started using virtualenv
<incorrect> Alan, good move
<Alan> incorrect: but my point was more that "as a software developer i know how difficult a problem it is", not "it screws up my development environment"
<incorrect> Alan, look at it as, cost/benefit  ok you get shiny new desktop
<incorrect> what does shiny desktop give you? more stuff to play with?
<Alan> how much has actually changed between xubuntu 11.04 and 11.10?
<Alan> wondering if it's worth setting aside any time to upgrade my work machine
<incorrect> Alan, if you don't care stick with 11.04 imho
<incorrect> 11.10 has too many ugly gtk3 apps
<Alan> uh-oh...
<well_laid_lawn> the lts releases are there for this reason
<incorrect> they work, just ugly
<ablomen> Alan, i just upgraded (forgot to do a seperate home partition, so had to really) and it works pretty well
<incorrect> well_laid_lawn, well siad
<Alan> and so the gnome3 cruft makes its way into all aspects of linux distributions... :(
<ablomen> only problem i'm having is that gedit 3 is not backwards compatible
<Alan> well_laid_lawn: the problem with LTS releases is that they freeze versions...
<ablomen> (with plugins)
<well_laid_lawn> gnone3 is just evolution in progress
<Alan> so they get horribly out of date...
<incorrect> Alan, but does it matter?
<Alan> I've already hit this problem on my servers, trying to use python 2.7 features on ubuntu LTS which froze on 2.6, with no 2.7 in the repos, IIRC
<well_laid_lawn> there's backports
<well_laid_lawn> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<incorrect> Alan, sandbox your python
<incorrect> might consider building your own
<incorrect> the distro is there to provide your desktop
<Alan> incorrect: kinda defeats the point of having a package manager :P
<incorrect> not at all
<Alan> well i'll have a play in a VM first
<Alan> see what xubuntu 11.10 is like
<incorrect> Alan, good choice
<Alan> then i'll decide if i care enough right now
<incorrect> Alan, 11.10 is fine
<incorrect> you just have to spend some time removing gtk3 apps
<incorrect> but it doesn't give you anything in xubuntu land
<incorrect> new shiny kernel
<incorrect> python didn't get an upgrade
<Alan> yeah, i got the impression that the biggest changes really are ubuntu infrastructure changes
<Alan> no real XFCE changes
<well_laid_lawn> I'm sure there's a changelog
<well_laid_lawn> !changelog
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<well_laid_lawn> ehhh
<mstevens> How do I get xbuntu to do the ssh-add thing on login?
<oimon> hi guys. long time gnome user, just tried xubuntu 11.10 and seems great. any links to tweak guides to mod my xfce setup?
<mstevens> oimon: I'm just trying it for the first time too. Can't stand the new gnome/unity.
<oimon> mstevens: tried on and off for a year with unity, but it really does suck in many ways. as does gnome shell
<mstevens> I thought so too
<oimon> however, i'm sure there's some extra tweaks i can do that i'm not aware of
<oimon> i like how the theme looks like gnome shell but actually works properly :D
<mstevens> oimon: I'm wondering how to get the same ssh key behaviour as with gnome
<oimon> mstevens: not sure what you mean? ssh-agent?
<mstevens> oimon: I used to be able to have it remember ssh keys forever, without needing to constantly enter the passphrase.
<mstevens> not quite ssh-agent, it'd retain them between sessions
<mstevens> oimon: I'd accept just running ssh-add on login as an alternative
<Alan> I'm terrible... i just enable gnome services (some checkbox somewhere in the settings)
<Alan> get ssh agent and a few other things for "free"
<mstevens> if it works
<Alan> I'm so glad XFCE exists... not every DE is trying to turn its users into fat-fingered touchscreen automatons
<mstevens> Alan: I'm fleeing unity
<Alan> yeah, i used unity for a few months
<Alan> and then i tried XFCE again and learned 2 things: XFCE has improved a lot since 4.0, and i'm so much more efficient when my window management and stuff isn't dumbed down
<mstevens> it seems very fast
<Alan> (i'm a "focus follows mouse" person, adapting to unity was painful)
<Alan> I am morally opposed to windows not being self-contained entities
<Alan> the moment you break the menubar out to somewhere else you break all kinds of workflows...
<mstevens> and it has proper scrollbars!
<ward_> how do i get icons aligned on the left and right side?
<ward_> and why are seperators always 100% invisible?
<ward_> now everything is crammed together on the left side and its driving me crazy
<jatt> ward_: trying to configure unity is an uphill battle, try another alternative such as xfce4 or kde.
<Sysi> jatt: this *is* #xubuntu
<Sysi> ward_: add separator left to things you want to be at the right and set it to expand
<Sysi> you can also try different looks for separator in those settings, though many of them are hardly visible
<Olbi> hello
<Olbi> I cant boot from 32 it img of Xubuntu
<Olbi> checking on 3cds and 3 optical drive and allways same error, cant read from sectros
<Olbi> it is LiveCD 32 bit Xubuntu 11.10
<Sysi> how did you burn the disk?
<Olbi> normally, on 8x speed :)
<Olbi> dao mode
<Olbi> close session
<Olbi> 2 times I downloaded img for sure it doesnt have errors
<Olbi> strange is that, tha virtual img works good
<Sysi> you need to burn it as image, not as data
<Olbi> I burn it as image ;0
<Sysi> do it should be right
<Olbi> cause it boot, I can choose language and
<Olbi> and than after 1 minute it types errors
<reon> how do I disable the nvidia splash screen at startup?
<reon> will Option "NoLogo" "True" under Section "Device" do it?
<Sysi> it should
<Olbi> i think so
<Olbi> Sysi: what do you think with my problem?
<reon> let me reboot and see if it worked
<Sysi> Olbi: don't really know
<Olbi> Sysi: I check for 64 bit now
<Sysi> 11.10?
<Olbi> Sysi: yes, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/
<Olbi> Sysi: from that address
<reon> worked a charm;)
<Olbi> reon: good to hear that
<reon> I'm also happy ;)
<reon> anyone know what resolutions plymouth can handle? I dont get full coverage on my 1920x1080 lcd?
<Olbi> ok, so I have problems only with 32 bits LiveCD :P
<Olbi> 64 bit works good
<Olbi> but sometimes it stops and type errors too
<reon> Olbi, what if you copy it to usb with dd and try booting via usb?
<Olbi> this computer is too old for it :P
<reon> where does plymouth save it's images
<ward_> jatt, this is #xubuntu.... i didnt speak of unity
<ward_> Sysi, thanks, i found the same trough google a while back, works fine now
<ward_> it seems to be the closest i can get to gnome2 which i still like the best :(
<ward_> also WOW, now i can actually choose a screensaver :-O (thisseemed impossible in unity)
<reon> Olbi, how about alternate install image, I always prefer to use those as i've had issues with the desktop images before.
<Olbi> reon: I will try it
<reon> Olbi, other nice thing of alternate image is you can do base installs with them that does not pull in the desktop environment.
<reon> Any idea why Ristretto won't display most of the images in /usr/share/images/grub ?
<Sysi> what type of images are they
<oimon> xpm?
<reon> .tga, it displays two of them but not the rest, also noticed thumbnails for the problematic ones arent displayed in thunar
<Sysi> sounds obscure format
<Sysi> does thunar tell their size?
<reon> not the image size
<Sysi> my oneiric installation doesn't have /usr/share/images/
<reon> i have a folder there for grub & desktop-base
<pimperle> hi
<pimperle> has the xfapplet been removed from oneiric?
<pimperle> aptitude search xfapplet doesn't find it anymore
<reon> pimperle, synaptic says it's part of xfce4-goodies ?
<reon> sorry, it's a recoomend/suggest
<reon> I can't find it
<Pici> pimperle: Looks like it may have depended on some gnome2 things.
<Pici> pimperle: See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-xfapplet-plugin/+publishinghistory
<Sysi> it was for using plugins of old gnome, those plugins are gone now
<babble__> hurgh, finally. hehe.
<babble__> hey all: in Xubuntu 11.10, some apps (Thunderbird) will switch to an already running instance if I click their panel launcher; others (Chrome) will start a new instance instead. Is there a way to set all apps to behave like Thunderbird, instead of like Chrome?
<reon> Hehe, we have a win, removing desktop-base got rid of the crappy debian grub splash image!
<pimperle> i see. where the plugins ported then?
<Sysi> propably not
<pimperle> also after the oneiric upgrade, gedit doesn't use proper gtk decorations but looks like some gtk defaults. where should i look into that?
<Sysi> use theme that has gtk3
<Sysi> greybirf for example
<Sysi> *greybird
<reon> gedit probably uses gtk3 now so your stuck
<pimperle> is there a list of gtk3 themes?
<Sysi> check out gnome-look.org
<Sysi> basically greybird and adwaita
<Sysi> copying gtk-3 folder from greybird or adwaita to your theme's folder works too
<pimperle> adwaita is not in my list apparently
<Sysi> you need to install it
<reon> Ristretto also won't allow me to scroll forwards and backwards between images. Can someone test theirs pease?
<Sysi> check settings
<pimperle> Sysi: will copying make gtk-3 apps look similar to the gtk2 ones, or will it look like in the gtk3 theme?
<Sysi> like gtk3
<babble> pimperle: I made a symlink of the gtk-3.0 folder in /user/themes/greybird in /home/(me)/.themes
<Sysi> I guess gnome/unity theme also is double-gtk.. ambiance
<babble> GTK3 apps will see that as your active GTK3 theme
<babble> (I *think* any app that wants a gtk3 theme will look for one; I don't think there's a way to force them to use a gtk2 theme)
<babble> argh, not /user/themes, but /usr/themes, I'm an idiot. hehe.
<ElderDryas> What about the Widnow Manager styles, are the going to show a gtk2/3 problem down the road (
<Sysi> no, they're not related to gtk
<ElderDryas> Sysi: thanks
<reon> how do I find my network attached scanner in simplescan?
<metap0d> Hi everyone, perhaps a foolish question but I am a complete beginner. Is Xubuntu literally the exact same software set as Ubuntu but using the Xubuntu wm?
<ElderDryas> metap0d: no
<ElderDryas> not the defaults
<metap0d> ElderDryas: What would be the major differences aside from xfce??
<reon> metap0d, default installed applications
<ElderDryas> gmusicbrowser instead of banshee, leafpad-gedit, parole-whatever ubuntu uses, thunar-nautilus come to mind
<ElderDryas> metap0d: you can unistall the software you dont like and install replacements thru software center and synaptic
<reon> abiword/gnumeric etc vs libreoffice
<babble> probably a dumb question, but is gtk3 on the roadmap for Xfce?
<ElderDryas> yes
<ElderDryas> down the road, maybe 4.10 in the spring, but maybe after that for xubuntu (lts and all)
<babble> oh, I'm not really worried about it right now :)
<babble> I'm happy enough with Greybird. hehe.
<reon> I actually like greybird
<babble> I really do too :)
<ElderDryas> so do I, as I modified it :)
<babble> after getting used to Ambiance on Ubuntu, this feels. Like a breath of fresh air, hehe.
<reon> ElderDryas, what mods did you do?
<babble> sorry to ask twice - is there a way to have all apps switch to a running instance instead of making a new instance if I click on the app's panel launcher? (i.e. Thunderbird does this in 11.10)
<reon> Only thing I would like is an option to change the top corners to square instead of rounded
<ElderDryas> reon, I use basix as the wm, which squars things up a bit, so I squared the slider; and changed the basic background color
<Sysi> babble: not anything very straightforward, right kind of script in launcher might do that
<Sysi> reon: it would be quite easy to edit theme pixmaps to be like that
<babble> Hm. I thought about that, but it doesn't look like the launcher for Thunderbird is doing anything special.
<zus> hello!
<Sysi> thunderbird.desktop maybe is
<babble> yeah, that's what I was looking at
<babble> sec, lemme go open it again.
<babble> the exec line for thunderbird.desktop is Exec=thunderbird %u
<babble> must be a t-bird thing. hehe.
<reon> bable, you could always ditch the bottom panel and install a dock or something that behaves the way you want
<babble> app developers: implement this, plz? Plz plz plz?
<babble> reon: yeah, I thought about that too, but everything is waaaaaaay too blingy
<babble> one of the reasons I like Xfce is that it gets out of my way :)
<Sysi> I kind of like docks, but none of them is really good
<Sysi> cairo dock might be after tons of setting up..
<babble> I tried Cairo for a couple of days, and AWN
<babble> everything seemed. eech.
<babble> Like a weekend in vegas with everything bleeping at me. heh.
<Sysi> awn was pretty good with litle tweaking
<babble> I can't even look at OS X anymore without seeing a ton of chrome. heh.
<babble> I may try AWN again, then, if I can get it pared down to a low-fat environment. hehe.
<Sysi> osx dock is lame, no way to open new window without going trough pop-up menu
<Sysi> can't hide window from dock etc.
<babble> Sysi: oh, that's more-or-less a philosophical design choice on the part of OS X app developers. They're moving away from multiwindow apps
<reon> Got simple scan to work, installed hplib-gui and after that all is good
<babble> oh, you mean a linux app called 'osx dock?', sorry.
<babble> (you can hide from the OS X dock, but that's probably neither here nor there.)
<reon> babble, you could also just ditch the bottom panel and add a launcher on the top panel next to the menu
<mstevens> I hate the way scrollbars are going in, well, everything these days
<Sysi> babble: yeah, trough menu
<babble> reon: oh, I'm happy enough with the panel launcher I have.
<babble> It just seemed odd that thunderbird did x and everything else does y
<Sysi> I hate that you need to use scrollbars somewhere
<babble> it's okay; I can live with it
<babble> it's not a panel-placement issue; it's an app-behavior issue. but again, it's not a dealbreaker.
<Sysi> rhythmbox and transmission are like that too
<babble> Sysi: (off-topic) You can still hide a given app by option-clicking on the desktop, among other things.
<babble> (in OS X)
<allenm> can anyone tell me how to default to xubuntu-desktop? I have to hit enter every time I power up which isn't a big deal but if there's a setting or a script I'd rather set XFCE as the default.
<reon> you guys tried running e4rat yet?
<Sysi> allenm: autologin you mean?
<zus> is there an iconset that will display a percentage (%) for wireless signal? these bars arent as accurate,  but at least i can get a better idea with %'s .
<allenm> Yeah.
<allenm> Sysi: Yeah.
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1826040
<Sysi> zus: propably not, hovering over icon may work
<zus> Sysi,  no hovering doesnt display anything for me. which is why i thought id ask
<babble> oh, my one other niggle - is there a way to get the Directory Menu panel plugin to look at a .menu file so I can make a custom layout with separators?
<allenm> Sysi: If I set autologin I have to do it from a Unity session. If I do that I can't select Xubuntu since I don't see the session login dialog.
<Sysi> that config file should contain default session too
<Sysi> if setting it on unity and logging to xfce and rebooting fails
<reon> How does one mount a iso image in thunar?
<Sysi> I think it doesn't have that functionality
<babble> reon: file-roller will open .iso images, if that works. I dunno if Squeeze does, but it may
<reon> babble, I would prefer to mount them, I see it can be done with custom actions and scripts
<babble> ah, if mount works (I didn't bother to check) you can save that as a custom action for Thunar.
<babble> I did for SqueezeFS images.
<babble> SquashFS, rather.
<babble> keenbean. mount does work :) hehe.
<zus> how can i disable "TAP-TO-CLICK'? is it possible to copy the xorgfile from 1010 or something and where did the mouse settings go where i can click the button?
<oimon> can someone verify a bug for me? run gnome-do in 11.10 xfce and try to click on the preferences in the menu
<allenm> Sysi: I set autologin in Unity and I get Unity which I don't want. That's why I loaded up xubuntu-desktop. So I'm looking for a way to do autologin with xubuntu-desktop as the default.
<william12> zus: should be in  menu>settings>settings manager>mouse
<zus> william12,  but there is  no check for disabling Tap-to-Click.
<zus> when i tried xubuntu 10.10 and linux mint 11 and linuxmint debian edition XFCE, theyre all disabled. but in 11.10
<ElderDryas> allenm: I <think the only way to set autologin in xubuntu w/LDM (other than during the install) is to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.conf   Here's mine http://pastebin.com/DALtJBMx
<zus> not so much
<ElderDryas> zus: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf  change Option "TapButton1" "1" to "0".
<ElderDryas> That should work
<zus> ElderDryas,  ill give that a go
<ElderDryas> zus: Do ou want to disable the "tap" or the touchpad altogether when a mouse is pluged in?
<zus> disable tap to click.
<ElderDryas> ok, that should do it...WFM :)
<zus> disableing touchpad while typing is nice too, coupled with disable tap to click.
<ElderDryas> The mouse/touchpad config in xfce leave a lot to be desired :(
<zus> all i find are gsynaptics workarounds that i have to  enable  every boot up
<ElderDryas> zus: Also check your xorg.conf, sometimes mouse/touchpad configs are in there also
<zus> yeah cos i dont have an 50-synaptics.conf
<zus> well there is nothing in the xorg.conf  really.
<william12> zus: maybe this GUI will help u http://live.gnome.org/GPointingDeviceSettings
<zus> william12,  hmm that looks like the gui i refered to from linuxmint11! -
<ElderDryas> zus: Also look in SC for "touchpad".  The Pointing devices looks interesting.
<zus> sc?
<ElderDryas> software center
<zus> im making sure i didnt  over look it
<zus> yeah  lol
<zus> i just  tried in synaptic  and i didnt get anything
<william12> zus: its named "pointin devices" in the software center
<william12> sorry "pointing"
<allenm> ElderDryas: I do believe that's done it. Times like this make me wish there were ways to do more then say "thanks" since I've been trying for a couple of hours to do this seemingly simple thing.
<allenm> well that sucks. I couldn't even say thanks.
<zus> it's the same as the link william12 . how ever this is much closer to the once i have used...im going to try this....
<william12> zus: hope it helps
<zus> william12,  me  too and thanks... the install went ok it's just not showing up in menu>settings>pointing devices as stated
<ElderDryas> zus: I can't find it either
<zus> brb suppose a reboot or  relogin?
<ElderDryas> wait
<ElderDryas> I'm not sure where the menu entry is but  in  terminal will bring it up
<ElderDryas> er...gpointing-device-settings
<ElderDryas> cut-n-paste didn't work
<zus> nope, nothing.
<allenm> ElderDryas: thanks. Your solution worked quite nicely.
<ElderDryas> zus: WFM :)
<ElderDryas> allenm: What solution ? :)
<zus> auto login?
<ElderDryas> ah
<zus> ElderDryas,  wfm?
<ElderDryas> I've been busy and my memory isn't what it used to be.
<ElderDryas> zus: Works For Me
<zus> oh, ? where is the setting?
<ElderDryas> zus:    Maybe a reboot is necessary, I did do that when looking for the menu entry
<allenm> this solution - "I <think the only way to set autologin in xubuntu w/LDM (other than during the install) is to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.conf   Here's mine http://pastebin.com/DALtJBMx"
<zus> i did both first i  relogged, then i rebooted
<ElderDryas> allenm: I remember once proded :)
<ElderDryas> allenm: I've been told it's a LDM problem...I used auto login from the install...that seems to work, but once installed you can't chage w/o editing the file
<zus> brb shutting down, then restarting cos nothing is in my menu's and  SC has it marked as installed
<ElderDryas> zus: reboot then use the terminal command...
<ElderDryas> No menu entery as far as I can tell
<zus> whats the terminal command?
<ElderDryas> gpointing-device-settngs
<ElderDryas> settings
<zus> i got it.
<zus> but also got
<zus> An X error occurred. The error was BadAtom (invalid Atom parameter).
<ElderDryas> in the terminal, yeah.  Don't know what it means. Don't care :)
<ElderDryas> You get lots of errors when using a terminal to start apps, that's why it's often used to debug why an app won't start
<zus> well tapping is disabled!
<ElderDryas> :)
<zus> thanks william12  and ElderDryas
<ElderDryas> zus: np
<zus> one day when i can be arsed ill figure how the mint guys got it right and by default
<zus> this should put an end to pasting links right in the middle of a comment, when the cursor moves
<ElderDryas> zus: IIRC. the LMDE-xfce is the same as xubuntu, guess they didn't want to put another gnome app in an xfce distro
<zus> i can understand that? where do i begin to learn the code to write something for  xfce then? something so simple frustrates  me so much,
<ElderDryas> zus: pick a language and study...there are many...some hard to learn, some easy...but all are hard to learn correctly.  Grab the source to something you would like to change and start from there.
<ElderDryas> Python seems to really popular now
<zus> well, if  the point would be to make an xfce version so as to not have another gnome app. if theyre both in python for example the would changing the dependencies and libraries be a solution?
<ElderDryas> I'd have to look at the code, but I doubt it's going to be that easy :)
<zus> i bet.
<ElderDryas> And I gave that up yeasr ago...too damn lazy now.  That's why I'm usinig 'buntu, not arch or slack
<ElderDryas> or gentoo
<ElderDryas> afk
<zus> alright, ElderDryas  thanks again.
<xubuntu914> hi !
<xubuntu914> tchat in french please ?!
<xubuntu914> what the chan ?
<reon> how do I make libreoffice look 'normal'?
<ElderDryas> xubuntu914: !fr
<ElderDryas> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ElderDryas> there
<ElderDryas> reon: define "normal"  back to the default?
<ElderDryas> reon: nm, I misread
<reon> The theme does not match at all, it looks really weird
<ElderDryas> reon: So I've heard...I'm not sure there is an answer at this time...goggle was no help.
<kakoytou> hello
<kakoytou>  could someone tell me how i can see cyrillic letter on xubuntu
<ElderDryas> kakoytou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63178/how-to-set-up-keyboard-layout-switching-and-indication-in-xubuntu might help
<ElderDryas> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ElderDryas> kakoytou: You also might try here^^
<kakoytou> i'm from Bulgaria, not from Russia
<kakoytou> ;)
<ElderDryas> ah...
<shishire> Just installed 11.10, I'm having trouble getting compiz working.  I enable compiz, but I get no window decorations.  If I manually run the default command "kde4-window-decorator --replace" it complains "QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme.", and exits.
<kakoytou> ElderDryas thanks for the link
<kakoytou> I fix it
<ElderDryas> kakoytou: no problem
<ElderDryas> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<kakoytou> i'm new on xubuntu
<kakoytou> before i was a little on ubuntu
<kakoytou> but i don't like unity
<kakoytou> and i choose to try xubuntu
<shishire> ElderDryas, reading through that now, thanks
<kakoytou> and it's perfect for me
<kakoytou> please for last can you tell me how can i install google chrome
<kakoytou> i download a .deb file
<ElderDryas> kakoytou: double clicking on the icon in thunar should work
<kakoytou> but when i click on it , it shows Internal Error
<ElderDryas> ah
<kakoytou> the file could not be opened
<reon> kakoytou, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ElderDryas> Have you tried chromium in the Software Center, it's <supposed> to be chrome w/o the branding...never used it though
<kakoytou> thanks
<kakoytou> but this is chromium browser
<kakoytou> is this a google chrome browser
<reon> why do you want chrome?
<kakoytou> or something else
<reon> chromium is essentially the same thing
<reon> kakoytou, what file did you download?
<Vlyn> Hey
<reon> hi
<reon> kakoytou?
<likemindead> Just upgraded from Xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 & it went brilliantly!
<likemindead> Thanks, all!
<likemindead> First time I upgraded instead of doing a fresh install.
<likemindead> Was a bit nervous.
<reon> and rightly so :)
<Vlyn> Uhm… it tells me “new Ubuntu release 11.10” but I won't get unity with it when I upgrade?
<likemindead> Not in Xubuntu, Vlyn no.
<Vlyn> And the option menus?
<Vlyn> Are they the same as before?
<Vlyn> (Ubuntu limited the options really strong)
<Vlyn> Hm, reon ran away O.o
<ElderDryas> Anyone know what happened to rhythmbox in 11.10?  It seems to 1) have list the icon in notifications area, and 2) lost the streaming radio function (and the plugin in synaptic doesn't appear to work)?
<Vlyn> Damn! Ok, I’ll upgrade. And when the option menus are limited like in Ubuntu 11.10 I’ll go to Linux Mint xD
<TheSheep> Vlyn: I don't even know what you mean by "option menus"
<Vlyn> Ehh… Settings Manager
<Vlyn> For example: Appearance
<Vlyn> At the moment I got 4 tabs
<Vlyn> Ubuntu 11.10 has 1
<TheSheep> it's the same as in previous versions of xubuntu
<TheSheep> *but*, some of the applications, like evince, went gtk3
<lordjj> Vlyn, well you can always install extra stuff, like compiz, which'll give you a whole bunch of appearance options and effects
<TheSheep> and most themes won't work well with them
<Vlyn> TheSheep: Alright, I’ll just try the upgrade. Not much to loose :-)
<reon> help, network manager does nothing to my connection, wireshark tells me I have no interfaces, huh?
<reon> network manager say my connection has never been used and when i disable the network it still carries on working
<lordjj> Aaah, too much white, need darker themes, it burns!
<ElderDryas> lordjj: what theme are you using?
<lordjj> I've scrolled through all of them -using the default (Bluebird)
<lordjj> Xfce Dusk was kinda ok, but buttons looked weird and title bars unclear
<likemindead> Yeah, I like Dusk but it makes some text unreadable in Firefox & a few other places.
<likemindead> Light text on light background problems.
<ElderDryas> lordjj: Here's what I did.  1) Copy greybird  to ~/.themes; 2) open gtkrc and change base_color: to something less white (I use #EBEFF3)
<lordjj> ElderDryas, will try it out.
<ElderDryas> gtkrc is in  gtk-2.0
<ElderDryas> in gtk-3.0 change @define-color base_color to whatever you choose
<anichols> Please help me.  I need to turn off edge scrolling on this touchpad in XUbuntu 11.10.
<ElderDryas> #EBEFF3 is the slightly green/blueish color used in thinice
<anichols> Settings Manager -> Mouse doesn't have any option to disable, like in Ubuntu (recently changed to XUbuntu)
<ElderDryas> anichols: edit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf  Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1" change "1" to "0"
<anichols> Thank you, ElderDryas!
<lordjj> ElderDryas, .themes is in which directory?
<ElderDryas> or install "pointing devices" in software center.  There is no menu added that I can find, but type "gpointer-device-settings" in a terminal and the app will start, make your changes there
<lordjj> its not in my home folder
<ElderDryas> lordjj: /home/YOU  you may have to make one
<lordjj> Oh, then where do I find the greybird theme from?
<anichols> Umm...there's no VertEdgeScroll option in this file? :(
<ElderDryas> lordjj: /usr/share/themes
<ElderDryas> anichols: the add one
<ElderDryas> then^^
<anichols> Got it!  I think.... *tests*  It worked!  Thank you again.
<ElderDryas> anichols: np
<anichols> I wish there was a GUI way to do that in XUbuntu, but ah well, at least I got the behaviour I want.
<anichols> Now I can go to sleep without stressing over it.
<ElderDryas> anichols: see my comment above re: pointing device app in SC
<anichols> Ah, I missed that note.
<reon> can someone tell me wht network manager does not pick up my eth interface?
<ElderDryas> lordjj: You will want to rename the greybird folder so you can find it easily in the listings :)
<lordjj> Heh, yeah.
<lordjj> did
<lordjj> I see, it changes the background color. Howabout title bar/window color?
<ElderDryas> lordjj: you can change almost anything in the theme there (if you know what you're doing...I don't).
<lordjj> Heh, ok. Trial and error it is.
<ElderDryas> I found enough to change what I wanted and stopped :)
<ElderDryas> lordjj: Be sure to change things in the gtk3 folder also, or they may not show up in those gtk3 apps.
<lordjj> Ok
<lordjj> Thanks, ElderDryas
<ElderDryas> lordjj: np
<ElderDryas> time to go...laters all
<johnnyzero> Can someone clarify this for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10248963&postcount=10
<lordjj> what's wrong with the panel? Everytime I try yo move an item it resets
<johnnyzero> I do not understand this portion of what is being said: "Create two links to that script, named pa_vol_up and pa_vol_down, then they can be run without parameters to step up/down by 1% or with a single parameter to make that the step. E.g.;
<johnnyzero> pa_vol_up 10
<johnnyzero> pa_vol_down 15
<johnnyzero> "
<johnnyzero> Where and how are these links created? I'll wait for someone to respond before talking more.
<lordjj> why doesn't the "move" option for panel items work?
<charlie-tca> lordjj: it does work. Did you unlock it?
<lordjj> panel preferences / untick lock? Yeah. Still.
<johnnyzero> well_laid_lawn, I asked my question and I asked it with minimal lines and politely. Now may I please receive assistance with my question?
<charlie-tca> Then grab the handle on the end of the panel and move them. To move the from horizontal to vertical, you use panel preferences
<lordjj> charlie-tca, no I mean items, not the whole panel. You see when I add an item, its automatically inserted at a certain place and I can't move it.
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: to create a link, drag a file in thunar using your right mouse button, then select 'link here' from the menu
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: alternatively, you can use the commandline "ln" command with the "-s" switch, which is used the same way as the "cp" command, if you are familiar with the command line
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: hth
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: also, if nobody knows, nobody will answer, it's not like we don't want to talk to you
<johnnyzero> well well_laid_lawn criticized me saying I type line by line and I don't give people a chance to answer.
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: that's just a cosmetic advice :)
<johnnyzero> Well how much time does one need to answer a question I have?
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: sure, it's now wasier to read you
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: I tried to answer, does that explain it, or do you need more information?
<johnnyzero> I'll try what you told me to do
<johnnyzero> Lets see if it works
<johnnyzero> I already made the volume script so we shall see if this works
<johnnyzero> Let me just confirm ln pa_vol_up 2  ln pa_vol_down 2
<johnnyzero> That should work to activate the script according to the post in the thread
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: no
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: ln is the command for making a link
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: "ln -s yourscript pa_vol_up" will make a symbolic link named "pa_vol_up" pointing to "yourscript"
<johnnyzero> ahh ok I see
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: you call it the same way as you would call the script
<johnnyzero> and then you need to make one for vol down
<johnnyzero> Thats what the thread is saying
<johnnyzero> Ok I see
<TheSheep> precisely
<johnnyzero> Well cross your fingers
<johnnyzero> Hopefully this works
<TheSheep> if you do 'ls -l' it will list the files,  and will show you your links with an arrow pointing to where they point
<johnnyzero> Ok now I'll see if executing those works
<johnnyzero> http://pastebin.com/22MtBx8u
<johnnyzero> maybe I'm not doing something right
<TheSheep> try ./pa_vol_up 2
<johnnyzero> ok
<johnnyzero> No such file or directory
<TheSheep> can you pastebin the result of 'ls -l'?
<johnnyzero> sure
<johnnyzero> http://pastebin.com/Qn0tfsSA
<johnnyzero> We are on the right track though with the solution at least. Thankfully I found that thread.
<TheSheep> there is no 'volume' file in there
<johnnyzero> the volume file is on the desktop
<johnnyzero> ooh ok
<johnnyzero> It has to be in the main directory
<johnnyzero> Not on the Desktop
<johnnyzero> Lets give that a try
<TheSheep> actually, you can put them wherever your want, it's most convenient to make a 'bin' directory and put them all there
<TheSheep> then you don't need to use that ./
<johnnyzero> Well I ran the command
<johnnyzero> Though it did not work
<charlie-tca> lordjj: Oh, I got ti
<johnnyzero> Oh wait
<johnnyzero> Yes it did
<johnnyzero> Sorry
<johnnyzero> Let me try it again to confirm
<charlie-tca> click on the panel, click panel, preferences, choose the items tab. You can highlight the one to move and then click the arrows to move it up and down
<johnnyzero> Yes works fine
<TheSheep> great :)
<johnnyzero> So now TheSheep this means I should use this command in the keyboard settings correct?
<charlie-tca> lordjj: yes, it is a big change from being able to grab the icon/launcher/etc and move it by moving the cursor.
<johnnyzero> and then I could use the vol up and vol down keys on the keyboard
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: yes, you need to specify the full path to the files
<johnnyzero> alright
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: like /home/johnny/pa_vol_up
<johnnyzero> and I would need a number also right?
<johnnyzero> like pa_vol_up 10
<TheSheep> yes
<johnnyzero> TheSheep, we're on the right track, however oddly enough by the volume key it doesn't work
<johnnyzero> In the terminal it does though
<johnnyzero> also vol up works
<johnnyzero> in the terminal
<johnnyzero> vol down doesn't
<johnnyzero> In fact vol down raises the volume
<TheSheep> what happens when you call it with -10 as argument?
<knome> anybody know how to get altgr+- working? in terminal, i get a space, in firefox, nothing. the combo is supposed to create an ndash
<TheSheep> knome: I just use the compose key for that
<johnnyzero> hmm lets see
<knome> TheSheep, isn't altgr the compose key?
<TheSheep> knome: of course not
<johnnyzero> ok the minus works
<knome> TheSheep, what is then? is it available in all keyboards?
<TheSheep> knome: there is normally no compose key on a pc keyboard, I always map capslock to it
<johnnyzero> hmm this is very odd
<knome> TheSheep, that isn't really a solution though. i'm very used to the altgr+- combo, as it's so easy
<johnnyzero> As it works in the terminal but won't as an Application Shortcut
<Sysi> knome: do you get other unicode like altGr M for µ
<TheSheep> knome: well, you can map anything to it with xmodmap, no?
<knome> Sysi, yeah.
<knome> TheSheep, i suppose.
<johnnyzero> hence this works just fine
<johnnyzero> johnny@homepc:~$ ./pa_vol_up 80
<johnnyzero> johnny@homepc:~$ ./pa_vol_down -80
<TheSheep> btw, for me altgr+- produces \
<TheSheep> and with shift it gives ¿
<johnnyzero> Its just linking it thats not working
<knome> TheSheep, US/PL layout?
<johnnyzero> Let me try another button
<johnnyzero> and just test that
<TheSheep> knome: pl
<knome> TheSheep, those come from my "+"
<knome> TheSheep, that's just a difference in the layout
<johnnyzero> Ok TheSheep its the button for some reason
<knome> Sysi, do you know xmodmap-fu well?
<johnnyzero> The Vol Up and Vol Down button on the keyboard itself won't sync with the command however using a normal keyboard key does
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: change your keyboard to some model that has multimedia keys in the keyboard settings
<Sysi> knome: xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap and check it out
<johnnyzero> Oh wait thats weird
<johnnyzero> It just worked now
<johnnyzero> Hmm
<johnnyzero> But only lowered
<johnnyzero> Now it doesn't work
<johnnyzero> That was really weird
<johnnyzero> Ok I'll see if I can change the keyboard model
<TheSheep> keycode  20 = minus underscore minus underscore backslash questiondown
<TheSheep> that explains it
<knome> keycode  20 = plus question plus question backslash questiondown
<knome> :P
<melter> is there a way to remove the "filesystem" icons from the desktop?
<TheSheep> knome: no dash though anywhere
<TheSheep> melter: sure, in the desktop settings
<knome> TheSheep, i have "minus" in keycode 61
<TheSheep> keycode  61 = slash question slash question dead_belowdot dead_abovedot
<knome> now how do i know what i should put in there to get the ndash?
<TheSheep> knome: try ndash :)
<johnnyzero> Ahh ok yeah
<johnnyzero> Its the media keys in general that are buggy
<johnnyzero> But the vol up and vol down will work with normal keys like z and x
<johnnyzero> For example
<knome> do i need to do something for the new xmodmap settings to kick in?
<melter> TheSheep: thanks
<johnnyzero> Even with a changed keyboard model
<TheSheep> knome: yeah, you need to load it with xmodmap
<knome> hah
<knome> "hyphen"
<knome> i suppose thats same as "space"
<TheSheep> hyphen is not ndash
<knome> yeah
<TheSheep> it's a different character
<knome> but it shouldn't be space either
<knome> but it is space
<TheSheep> are you sure?
<knome> where do i find the list of these aliases?
<knome> i can't see anything in terminal: ->­<-
<knome> and nothing in FF
<melter> is there a way to not count hard drive partitions as "Removable Devices" in desktop settings?
<knome> melter, i suppose that depends on your fstab settings, but i might be wrong too
<TheSheep> knome: I would look under /usr/share/X11/xkb/
<knome> TheSheep, thanks!
<TheSheep> not sure where exactly though
<knome> i'll look there
<lordjj> charlie-tca, is there no way to leave a long blank space on the top panel? (I disabled Window buttons and now all the items are on the left side of the panel, with nothing on the right)
<TheSheep> lordjj: use a separator
<knome> –
<knome> !!
<TheSheep> lordjj: you can set it to be a space and to autoexpand iirc
<knome> TheSheep, thanks. i owe you a beer. seriously. :)
<TheSheep> knome: when we finally meet we are going to get so drunk on the beers we own each other ;)
<knome> hehe
<knome> of course
<knome> that'll happen we i meet jussi too, though he's not going to get drunk, but i'm going to be under the table under no time :P
<knome> btw, is .Xmodmap loaded by default on boot?
<knome> or do i have to add the xmodmap command to my autostart
<johnnyzero> TheSheep, would it help if I provided the output of executing xev?
<Sysi> if have right xfce keyboard settings
<knome> Sysi, what does that mean?
<johnnyzero> For the volume up and volume down keys
<Sysi> knome: IIRC if you have "use system default" it works
<knome> Sysi, okay. i think i do
<knome> Sysi, i'll try that. not a problem really, but would be nice if it worked automatically :)
<knome> i need to write a blog article about this
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: I can't really help you here, sorry
<lordjj> TheSheep, ah I see, with the separator. Thanks. Seems everything's done the long way here :P
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: I know that picking the right model for my keyboard fixed it for me
<johnnyzero> Oh I see. Because my model isn't listed. Its an MK550
<TheSheep> lordjj: yeah, it's more elaborate, but in the end you have more control
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: I have Logitech UltraX, it has multimedia keys, so you could try that
<johnnyzero> hmm ok
<knome> TheSheep, magically, i have the same keyboard... :)
<Sysi> setting gnome-panel was nightmare, stuff popping around totally randomly :P
<knome> TheSheep, i preferred the old model with no/less (can't remember anymore) multimedia keys
<johnnyzero> thanx Sheep!
<johnnyzero> :D
<TheSheep> knome: magically, when I visited googleplex in mountain view, they also had the same keyboards there ;)
<johnnyzero> Yay
<Sysi> I had some flat logitech but it was bad, I later heard older models of it were good though
<johnnyzero> That worked perfectly
<knome> heh, yeah
<knome> Sysi, ultrax is good.
<knome> Sysi, it's like a full-size laptop keyboard
<knome> Sysi, good for your wrists!
<TheSheep> it's very sensitive to breadcrumbs though
<TheSheep> so no eating by the computer
<johnnyzero> Wait uhm that was weird
<johnnyzero> worked once
<johnnyzero> But then wouldn't work again
<johnnyzero> I raised the volume
<johnnyzero> Tried it twice
<knome> Sysi, especially if you tend to get tenosynovitis (jännetupentulehdus)
<Sysi> knome: I'm pretty sure it was that one.. looks totally the same
<johnnyzero> Didn't work
<johnnyzero> Thats odd
<lordjj> Heh, why does the panel refresh itself If I try to grab & move an item? :P
<knome> TheSheep, or, one extra kb in the closet;)
<knome> TheSheep, vacuuming works quite well too, and just flipping the kb over and shaking :)
<TheSheep> lordjj: it segfaults and restarts
<knome> TheSheep, (or you can always take the keys off too)
<TheSheep> lordjj: known bug
<Sysi> I tried to take mine apart and then it went totally horrible
<johnnyzero> The volume raises
<johnnyzero> But doesn't lower
<johnnyzero> Ok well
<knome> Sysi, et vaan osaa
<johnnyzero> I suppose thats a start
<knome> :]
<Sysi> we're hitting offtopic old man
<knome> i know.
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: I suspect that the script does some magic to guess the file name to see whether to lower or to raise the volume, and it cannot guess the filename when it's called from that keypress
<TheSheep> johnnyzero: I would just remove that magic part from the script and use two separate scripts instead
<johnnyzero> ahh ok
<johnnyzero> :D Sheep I found a solution
<johnnyzero> I am using the prev and next tracks to up and lower the volume
<johnnyzero> The issue was that Linux doesn't seem to like the volume up and volume down buttons on my keyboard
<johnnyzero> for some reason
<johnnyzero> But it does just fine with those other two multimedia keys
<johnnyzero> I think its just the button in and of itself that doesn't bode well for XFCE
<lordjj> what's the bar and number next to devices in the Mount Volume applet (on the right)?
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I trust your all doing well today.
<sandra_> Could someone kindly tell me how I can go about changing my desktop font color from black to white .
<sandra_> thanks
<TheSheep> sandra_: you might try asking at #xfce
<sandra_> TheSheep, Thank you
<TheSheep> sandra_: it will be something similar to removing the icon label outline, but I don't know the names you need to put in there
<sandra_> TheSheep, btw thank you for that tip :-)
<sandra_> worked like a charm
<TheSheep> glad to hear that, I think I picked it up at the forum or one of the blogs
<mattymanx> Anyone here install Xubuntu 11.10 an just have the install sit there doing nothing after a bit???
<w30> mattymanx, I just installe with the update files as installing and it paused numerous times; patience!
<ElderDryas> mattymanx: Doing an -upgrade, I did...don't remember about the fresh install. It looked like It wasn't doing anything, then all of the sudden it finished and all well
<ElderDryas> Not like the normal install that told you everything and more
<mattymanx> Im doing a clean install off dvd.  I did not opt to update to help avoid any messes
<mattymanx> I see no HDD activity either
<ElderDryas> mattymanx: same behavior...how long has it been "idle"?
<mattymanx> About half an hour.
<mattymanx> the terminal on the installer shows 20:11 and my watch states its 16:47
<mattymanx> Just glad it lets me run this chat via FF.
<ElderDryas> Depending on how new/fast you hardware is, I'd say give it another 15 minutes and the call it. You can always check the dvd for errors on the next install
<mattymanx> Did the error check first.  Screwed myself in the past by not doing it.  Checked it yesterday too and both times it shows as clean
<mattymanx> Whats weird is that i installed the 32bit version in VirtualBox a few nights back and it did not do this
<ElderDryas> Tell you what, let's leave it running, you can run out and get a 6 pack, drop it by my house, and if it's not done when you get hoome, call it :)
<mattymanx> It slowly moved along and finished.  This is only about 1/3 the way at best
<mattymanx> I dont drink.
<mattymanx> But I do have coffee in hand
<ElderDryas> I have tea, but if you read it carefully I said "get a 6 pack, drop it by my house" :(
<mattymanx> Well, my front door is about as close to your place as its going to get! :P
<ElderDryas> is the light on the dvd player ever showing activity?
<mattymanx> No.  Only time is does is if I am doing something in FF right now
<ElderDryas> huh...well, it's your call...IMO 45 min-1hour install time is too long.
<ElderDryas> especially with no update DL during install
<mattymanx> I will give it a few more min to see if it changes
<mattymanx> There is a ¨Skip" button but it does nothing
<mattymanx> and i cannot type in the console
<mattymanx> Well, not that I want to but its time to call it.  Time of death, 16:11 pm EDT.  Time to reboot and see if i can correct this.
<mattymanx> I will keep an eye on it.  If I have to do it a third time I may try installing from the live session though i prefer not to
<ElderDryas> Good Luck
<mattymanx> may stop in later to say if it worked or not.
<mattymanx> Thank you everyone!
<ElderDryas> np..have fun
<kakoytou> hello
<knome> hello
<kakoytou> how can i view cyrillic letter
<kakoytou> on xubuntu
<kakoytou> because now
<knome> kakoytou, settings -> language support?
<kakoytou> ok
<kakoytou> thanks
<kakoytou> i'll try
<knome> np, hopefully that is the solution
<xubuntu463> I just wanna say
<xubuntu463> Xubuntu kicks ass.
<xubuntu463> That is all.
<knome> xubuntu463, thanks, and enjoy
<xubuntu463> Installing in a VM as we speak, but I put it on my laptop earlier... Flawless.
<xubuntu463> Loving 11.10 right now, all the fun of Linux 3.0 without the madness of Unity.
<kakoytou> i try, i change my regional language to bulgarian
<kakoytou> but it won't work
<knome> kakoytou, can you explain a bit further what the problem is?
<mattymanx> Well, second install attempt seems to be motoring along just fine
<kakoytou> when i open text file with gedit letter is not cyrillic
<kakoytou> it's something unrecogniize
<knome> kakoytou, try to change the gedit font maybe
<mattymanx> Installed this time from the live session.  Should be done shortly
<kakoytou> i'm on deja vu sans bold
<mattymanx> install done.  Time to reboot
<mattymanx> Laters
<kakoytou> could someone tell me how can i fix it
<knome> kakoytou, try another font; the "ubuntu" font should have cyrillic stuff, too
<kakoytou> and ubuntu don't work
<kakoytou> but when i try to write a new document
<kakoytou> for example in abiword
<kakoytou> i can write on cyrillic
<knome> kakoytou, have you tried leafpad instead of gedit?
<kakoytou> the problem is when i try to open cyrillic .srt file
<kakoytou> yes
<knome> the same problem?
<kakoytou> yes
<knome> hmm.
<knome> maybe a problem detecting the right encoding
<pteague_work> in oneiric xfce terminal is it no longer using ssh-agent for storing ssh keys? because i use `ssh-add` & it seems to add my ssh key, but then when i attempt to ssh to something it then pops up a window asking for the password to my ssh key
<likemindead> Installing all the extra xscreensaver packages is the awesomesauce.
<gNewPower> hi - can you guys point me to the HOTWO which shows how to completely remove all GNOME components after moving from Ubuntu to Xubuntu? thanks
<drc> There's a web page for that...let me see if I can find it again
<gNewPower> thanks
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Unit193> knome: Just before :P
<knome> :)
<drc> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<gNewPower> exactly
<gNewPower> that is the one I was looking for
<gNewPower> thanks!!!
<drc> damn bots!  :)
<knome> drc, i am only a bot, don't think i'm intelligent
<Unit193> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drc> knome: I don't...
<drc> smarter than I, sure, intelligent, never
<knome> heh
<drc> charlie-tca on vacation?
<knome> well he was online today
<pimperle> since my upgrade to oneiric, the pulseaudio volume applet in the system tray is missing
<pimperle> how can i reenable it? do i have to start a certain service?
<lordjj> pimperle right click panel > add item > mixer ?
<pimperle> lordjj: indeed, that brings the icon back
<pimperle> however before the upgrade i could right-click it to bring up the pulseaudio settings where i could manually adjust the volume for single applications
<pimperle> this now looks more like an xfce panel widget than like pulseaudios applet
<drc> and the mixer does nothing that the icon in the Indicator Plugin doesn't do
<pimperle> indicator plugin?
<drc> the tray with the sound and network icon
<pimperle> well, there is no sound icon anymore
<pimperle> the network icon is still there
<drc> there is on mine :)
<pimperle> oneiric?
<pimperle> can you somehow determine the process which shows it?
<drc> yes
<pimperle> i think i'd only have to start the right process
<pimperle> however i cannot find a binary to bring it up
<drc> Sessions and startup>application autostart> chack PulseAudio Sound System?  I'm guessing here.
<pimperle> i even have an entry for volume control in this menu (which is activated without success)
<pimperle> "Show desktop volume control"
<drc> 11.04 or 11.10  fresh install or upgrade?
<pimperle> 11.04 -> 11.10 and it worked in 11.04
<pimperle> i cannot check the commands associated with the entries in the autostart list
<drc> My App Autostart shows no "Show desktop volume control", it did in 11.04, but never on my fresh install of 11.10.
<pimperle> ah, i started gnome-sound-applet manually and there it is
<pimperle> the config files for the entries in the autostart configuration dialog are in /etc/xdg/autostart btw
<pimperle> now i only need to find a gtk3 theme which looks similar to xfce-4.6
<drc> Good luck on that
<pimperle> :)
<pimperle> will the xfce themes be ported to gtk3 someday?
<drc> IIRC, gtk3 for xfce in 4.10 (spring)...whether it will make 12.04 is another question.
<drc> porting themes or making new ones?  Dunno, greybird is starting to add gtk3
<pimperle> yes, but i don't like it that much
<pimperle> i'd prefer xfce4.6 if i could
<pimperle> however the icons in thunderbird also are messed up
<drc> white?
<pimperle> from time to time i should create a new user and copy its gtk config into my home folder
<pimperle> they are black and white
<pimperle> like in the high contrast theme but i selected elementary
<w30> What graphics viewer do I want to use in the file manager to view graphic files with? Default Gimp is a little heavy just to quickly view a jpeg.
<pimperle> w30: eog
<pimperle> i find it easy to use with a reasonably quick startup
<pimperle> gnaa, i just figured it uses gtk3 as well
<pimperle> crap
<drc> w30: but you have to add it in the Software Center, I think xubuntu default to something else (gthumbs?)
<w30> pimperle alright, I too will use it, thanks
<w30> drc, mine defaults to Gimp, sigh...
<pimperle> right, i think they added gthumb as default in oneiric
<knome> w30, right-click -> open with, and you get to select the default app
<knome> yes, gthumb is default in oneiric
<drc> w30: right-click>properties>Open With
<w30> drc, got it, thanks
<pimperle> selecting a gtk3-theme somehow changes only half of the colors. the result look nothing like the screenshots on gnome-look.org
<pimperle> are the themes missing something or will they just not fully work with xfce?
<pimperle> i tried restarting xfwm, but i'm not keen to relogin and close all windows
<pimperle> will this help though?
<conbot123> hey
<conbot123> wtf is wrong with unetbootin?
<conbot123> it can extract 10.04 perfectly
<conbot123> but when i boot 11.10 it drops to a busybox prompt
<conbot123> i am installing 10.04 right now ... :(
<conbot123> gtg...
<pimperle> conbot123: tried 11.04?
<drc> conbot123: I was having problems with unetbootin 555 and 56Something in 11.10.  Installed from Software Center (549?) and it worked
#xubuntu 2011-10-18
<jmcantrell> what do i have to do to get ssh-agent working?
<w30> Where is the calendar at in xubuntu?
<lordjj> office
<drc> orange
<lordjj> *orage
<drc> orage (no n)
<lordjj> :P
<drc> double click on the clock and it should open orage
<lordjj> 0_o
<lordjj> what server caught fire?
<drc> can't be mine. it's not fast enough
<w30> orage it is
<lordjj> is it just me, or are big chunks of users spontaneously reconnecting
<lorin`> mm, well for me it's been all the rebooting. looks good now though!
<Unit193> !netsplit | lordjj
<ubottu> lordjj: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lilzad> hi
<lilzad> can some1 help me please?
<x_> how do I change default file manager?
<jmcantrell> i tried out some screensavers and now my monitor never goes to sleep. anyone have any ideas?
<william12> x_: what file manager do u have and what file manager do u want to use?
<jmcantrell> ssh-agent? anyone?
<jmcantrell> hello?
<jmcantrell> does anyone use ssh-agent in xubuntu?
<zus> i downloaded and installed miro via synaptic package manager and it's asking to upgrade my adobe flash plugin, i checked with synaptic it appears im running the lastest 11.1.5  i believe
<zus> only in miro it's asking, youtube and everything else is working fine
<joshua__> hello
<zus> anyone using  miro? im still getting the  upgrade  flash player when on the  hulu and youtube tabs.
<joshua__> hello
<joshua__> ...
<h213h> in version 11.10 does thunar still support sftp logins from location?
<zus> Miro - 4.0.3. is asking for flash 10.0.32 or higher, for the hulu link and youtube link is asking to up grade... now i have the latest flash player. already
<yashy> Can someone help me no sound on xubuntu 11.10? http://pastebin.com/AY5e5ABq
<yashy> with full details from the ubuntu sound trouble shooting guide: http://pastebin.com/H8Dd8LVK
<yashy> In alsamixer, after first reboot: default soundcard was empty, I chose my soundcard, and it's working now. Just an FYI in case it comes up again with someone else.
<Guest17188> hi all, i fresh installed xubuntu 11.10 for the first time and installed all updates. only one problem that i have, on restart it freezes, but on shutdown it works perfect.
<Guest17188> my comp toshiba satellite a665
<yashy> At which point on restart?
<yashy> Can you watch the logs just before that point? (tail -f /var/log/messages)
<Guest17188> i'd say half way
<Guest17188> what can i do in terminal to get it?
<Guest17188> no logs on screen, seems like just before that point.
<Guest17188> i tried this in terminal with no results  "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<Guest17188> im noob by the way.   =)
<Guest17188> i went into system/var/log but no messages file/folder
<yashy> Can you boot into single user mode?
<Guest17188> how is that done
<Guest17188> i created only one account when installing.
<Guest17188> i got to run... thnx for try yashy
<jmcantrell> does anyone use ssh-agent?
<TriumphOfDeath> Hello there, A little help, somebody help me, I found this page with xfce plugins: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin but I don't have idea how to install it..  :D
<well_laid_lawn> !info xfce4-goodies
<ubottu> xfce4-goodies (source: xfce4-goodies): enhancements for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.1 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<TriumphOfDeath> nice trick !
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<TriumphOfDeath> well_laid_lawn: hello -> I had already installed, but I can't see it... do you know where is it?.. also, thks for your help :D
<well_laid_lawn> TriumphOfDeath: right click a panel and add the keyboard plugin
<TriumphOfDeath> well_laid_lawn: my apologies isn't the SO, is the user who is a dummy.. omg thks!
<TriumphOfDeath> :D
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<cjs> What display manager does xubuntu normally use for login?
<Unit193> LightDM for Oneiric and up, GDM for Natty and less
<helino_> hi guys, I downloaded Xubuntu 10.10 today, thanks for a great release! However, 2 of the download links on http://xubuntu.org/getubuntu#oneiric points to the wrong version
<helino_> The link "Germany" under "Xubuntu mirrors" points to 11.04, and the first "United Kingdom" also points to 11.04
<TheSheep> helino_: can you please report a bug?
<TheSheep> helino_: then it will get to the right people
<helino_> TheSheep: sure, where do I do that?
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<helino_> TheSheep: thanks, I'll do it
<TheSheep> helino_: the "package" would be "xubuntu website"
<TheSheep> helino_: thank you
<helino_> TheSheep: ok, np
<Unit193> helino_: Or click here ;)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-website/+filebug
<helino_> Unit193: thanks, that was easier, I got constantly redirected to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs which told me to use 'ubuntu-bug'
<helino_> ok, the bug is reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-website/+bug/877183, thanks for your help!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 877183 in Xubuntu Website "Download links points to wrong version" [Undecided,New]
<cjs> Unit193: Grr. Both of those insist on showing you the names of all the users on the system.
<Unit193> cjs: Those are default, you can always go with Slim, LXDM or others (You also might be able to disable that listing)
<TheSheep> cjs: afair you can disable the listing of names
<cjs> Not in gdm on 11.10. (You could on 11.04. Not on 10.10. Yes on 10.04. And so on. See, "Why I am trying to stop using gnome.")
<cjs> Maybe I'm wrong about lightdm, though.
<cjs> But my freaking lightdm is very unhappy, it just keeps blinking the text screen into graphics mode and back again. This is on a lubuntu install where I've done an "aptitude install xubuntu-desktop". gdm worked ok, as did lxdm (aside from bugs in lxdm itself that won't let it start my desktop).
<Unit193> Edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf   greeter-hide-users=true   allow-guest=false  (Note that I am not on Oneiric to check)
<cjs> As I recall, last time I did that, hiding the guest login worked, but hiding users did not.
<cjs> Hey, Xubuntu has the best panel clock so far! :-)
<cjs> Hm. So someone here just asked me why I use a session manager, and I just realized.....
<cjs> ...to use the "guest login" switching functionality from the standard Ubuntu Gnome desktop. But Xfce doesn't have this?
<cjs> No way to do that in XUbuntu?
<cjs> Maybe I really don't need the whole Xfce environment, just the panel. What else might I lose by not using the full Xfce environment, if I don't need a file manager or other pointy-clicky-stuff? Anything related to communications between programs and so on?
<cjs> Hm. Looks like I lose suspend and hibernate.
<reon> cjs, you could always go with openbox + tint2 panel. Crunchbang has a nice logout, reboot, shutdown, suspend, hibernate dialog you could copy. You can also implement those features via key bindings.
<cjs> I thought that Openbox was a window manager.
<reon> cjs, yes it.
<cjs> But I already have a window manager (fvwm).
<cjs> It seems to be the session mananger that lets you invoke suspend or hibernate, though. Or something that was missing when I booted up with a straight fvwm environment rather than fvwm over Gnome or Xfce.
<cjs> (And Ubuntu seems to have no interest in fixing that you can no longer do it from the command line using pmi. That's been broken for ages.)
<reon> cjs, from your described needs it sonds like you could ditch xfce entirely. Or install openbox, tint2 etc to test and change your session at loging to openbox. It does require some manual configing though.
<reon> cjs, sorry, I see now you are using fvwm
<reon> so why do you need xubuntu?
<cjs> reon: That's my question! :-)
<cjs> I definitely need a panel. Oh, notifications would be nice, too.
<reon> cjs, I had the exact same problem with lightdm yuo are having switching between text&gfx
<reon> got it fixed though
<cjs> I have the feeling that just logging in to a slightly customized Xfce session (with the desktop manager and file manager removed, and the window manager replaced with fvwm) is probably the easiest way to have "modern" stuff work nicely. That's what I was doing with the Gnome environment, until Gnome kicked me in the butt one too many times.
<cjs> reon: How did you fix it?
<reon> sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop lightdm
<reon> then I manually deleted all the lightdm config folder, deleted my xfce config folder
<reon> followed by sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<reon> sorry I also removed purged xubuntu-default-settings with the other stuff
<reon> lastly I --reinstalled xubuntu-default-settings
<reon> it worked after that. Just check the lightdm config file is not using the unity greeter but the gtk one instead and the session must be xubuntu
<reon> it was a ball ache though as it only worked in a specific sequeence
<cjs> Hm. Wow.
<cjs> Well, I just did something kinda like that, and it seemed to work.
<cjs> Funny, my lightdm/lightdm.conf says greeter-session=unity-greeter, though.
<cjs> Unit193: What section of lightdm.conf does the greeter-hide-users=true   allow-guest=false stuff go in to?
<cjs> [SeatDefaults]?
<reon> cjs, mine did the same. did you install from a Ubuntu cd?
<cjs> I originally installed from the lubuntu CD.
<reon> cjs, yes I think so but rather check google than taking my word for it, I don't have those options configured.
<Unit193> cjs: [SeatDefaults]
<Unit193> Bug #836395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836395 in Unity Greeter "greeter-hide-users has no effect" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836395
<Unit193> cjs: You can try changing greeters and see if it's an error there
<cjs> Huh! The greeter-hide-user thing worked. I must have been using hide-users or something silly last time.
<cjs> Though I could have sworn it didn't work for me a second ago.
<alecv> hallo
<cjs> Is it worth recording my experiences and my lightdm.conf in that bug report, do you think?
<cjs> Oh, never mind; it was fixed.
<alecv> any people on #xubuntu-it ?
<reon> cjs, do you have a panel/bar at the top of your login screen with two little icons on the right, the one handles shutdownetc?
<reon> shutdown etc?
<Unit193> alecv: Doesn't look like it. If you don't know English, you can ask in #ubuntu-it
<cjs> reon: I think so. Let me log out and check.
<cjs> reon: I have hostname at the left, and at the right accessibility options menu / sound / battery / clock / power.
<cjs> Does that mean I'm using the unity greeter session? I've not actually heard of a greeter session before.
<reon> cjs, huh? is that on the login screen? let me try and get a screenshot of mine
<cjs> Is the "Xfce Session" (that you select from the drop-down when you log in) different from the "Xubuntu Session"? Both look the same, from looking at the /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop files.
<alecv> Unit193, the channel is by invitation, I wanted to know if any user is present in the channel to invite
<cjs> Uh oh. I have to get going soon.
<reon> cjs, yes
<reon> it's different
<cjs> Hm. I do get a different background. How does that work?
<cjs> Something set in the environment?
<Unit193> alecv: I joined the Xubuntu one just fine, seems you need to be registered with NickServ
<reon> cjs, I think if you pick xfce session it overwrites your configs
<Unit193> alecv: Ah, you are there
<reon> cjs, login background?
<reon> cjs, see http://ompldr.org/vYXYyNA/lightdm2.png for what mine looks like
<reon> cjs, you can test your lightdm with: lightdm --test-mode -c /etc/light/lightdm.conf
<cjs> reon: My login screen looks nothing like that, except for the two icons on the right of the bar on top. Are you running Ubuntu 11.10?
<reon> cjs, I did a cli/base install from the Ubuntu 11.10 alternate cd, I then installed xubuntu-destop etc via the repos
<cjs> That's exactly what I did, except using the lubuntu alternate CD.
<reon> cjs, run that command I just gave you, make a screenshot of the window it pops up and upload it to ompldr
<reon> cjs, it should look the same
<Unit193> reon has the default for Xubuntu 11.10
<cjs> http://ompldr.org/vYXYyYg
<reon> cjs, thats the default ubuntu login screen
<cjs> Yup.
<reon> what is all the stuff you installed after the base install?
<cjs> Base, then xubuntu-desktop, then ubuntu-desktop. Ah! I bet it's that last one that did it, right?
<reon> yes, that last one would have done it ;)
<cjs> Why does my network manager give me "device not managed" for wireless networks?
<cjs> Is it because I installed using WiFi?
<cjs> I notice it's an eth1, rather than a wlan1.
<reon> cjs, also had that problem but with my wired connection
<cjs> Oh wow.
<reon> I had to wipe the contents of  the /etc/networks(?) file so it's clear of any crap and reboot and then configure network manager again
<cjs> Anyway, I really, really need to head out. I'll probably be back in, oh, 16 hours or so.
<reon> cheers
<cjs> Oh! Doh. Right. The installer left /etc/network/interfaces configuring the interface, so of course NetworkManager is going to ignore it.
<cjs> reon: Thanks for all your help! It was quite useful. Cheers.
<reon> no problemo
<reon> cjs, I also bump my head on the network config file, was pulling my hair out
<Unit193> You should be able to clear, than restart service (Worked here, but I switched TO the file)
<reon> I must say I like this irc channel, it's nice and quiet compared to others I've been on and they made me hate irc
<reon> Unit193, yes that should also work but I could not remember the command so I rebooted :D
<Unit193> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart (or sudo service networking restart)  This channel is more quiet, but can be bad for support :/
<Unit193> *at times
<reon> in the other channel you are lucky if you can follow what's going on
<reon> things happen to fast and way to much cross talk
<Unit193> !xubuntu-channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<serfus> i'm using the default ocelot with unity, what is the name of the package i need to install in order to get it XFCE-ized?
<knome> serfus, xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> !purexfce |
<ubottu> : If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<serfus> thanks mate
<serfus> no no, other users on this computer still use unity, i don't want do delete anything
<Unit193> Yeah, meant to hit "| for good measure ;)"  It's good to let people know that don't already
<serfus> thanks though :)
<rostayob> is there a way to remove all the stock ubuntu applications after I've installed xubuntu-desktop?
<rostayob> will removing ubuntu-desktop work well?
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<knome> removing ubuntu-desktop will only remove the metapackage
<buzz_> note i also did --purge to remove the configs for them also when switching from ubuntu to xubuntu
<buzz_> and i had to remove the lightdm.conf or so, as it was referencing removed ubuntu greeter stuff
<rostayob> knome: thanks
<knome> np
<rostayob> I get this when pasting that long uninstall list:
<rostayob>  libaccess-bridge-java : Depends: default-jre but it is not going to be installed or
<rostayob>                                   openjdk-6-jre but it is not going to be installed or
<rostayob>                                   sun-java6-jre but it is not installable
<rostayob> but non of the packages is in that list
<buzz_> i think i had that and i removed the java stuff manually with aptitude or something
<buzz_> then it worked
<rostayob> buzz_: yep, I'm doing that now
<rostayob> I hope that this won't break too much stuff eheh
<reon> rostayob, If you are worried about accidentally removing stuff you need just do a sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<reon> followed by sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-default-settings
<rostayob> reon: yeah
<buzz_> rostayob, note the lightdm.conf comment /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf - you might need to remove it/move it in case you dont get a login manager
<rostayob> buzz_: all right I'll check that
<rostayob> I predict a spike of xfce installations anyway, now that it's only Unity and GNOME 3
<anichols> Is anyone else having severe trouble resixing windows in xbuntu 11.10?  I swear the window resizing margins are razor thin, no matter what theme I've tried...even went on askubuntu.com and tried tinkering with a few of their ideas...no dice. :(
<Sysi> change theme in window manager settings  or use alt+right click
<anichols> Despite the <distance name="foo_width" being set to at least 4, it's got to be only a pixel wide....
<anichols> Sysi: I've tried multiple themes....even tried poritng Clearlooks from 11.04 (which had no such issue) into 11.10....that failed to help.
<anichols> Sysi: And doing alt+right click all the time is a bit clumsy, I should just be able to grab the edge of a window and move it as I see fit, right?
<ablomen> anichols, are you sure you changed the theme in the "Window Manager" section like Sysi said? There are lot's of theme's there with bigger borders
<ablomen> so not the Appearance section
<anichols> ablomen: ....you'd think changing theme in Appearance would change it in Window Manager.... *sighs*
<anichols> ablomen: Why do they have to have you change it in two places?  Grr...one sec...
<Sysi> because they use different theming
<anichols> Got it!  Thank you to Sysi AND ablomen for the tip. ^.^
<knome> different theming, and semantically also completely different thing
<Sysi> it's kinda stupid but well, logical
<knome> Sysi, there's a new feature coming in
<anichols> Now I have the bonus of having my normal buttons back as well... *makes a note to put in a script that allows me to change the appearance in both Window Manager and Appearance at the same time.
<knome> Sysi, configuration "sets"
<knome> Sysi, you will have some default sets, and you can create your own too
<Sysi> sounds interesting
<anichols> I don't suppose any of you would happen to know of a good guide on creating your own themes?  I've been thinking of trying to get xubuntu to look like the ancient computer system in Stargate Atlantis for awhile now, but it's never really felt in my reach to actually get it put together properly.
<knome> anichols, there aren't good guides that cover everything, and some bits you will only have to learn from other themes or so
<Sysi> it's a bit of work, and currently you need to make gtk3 inaddition to gtk2
<anichols> So, not a good time to start experimenting, then?
<knome> probably not
<anichols> Thank you for the honesty, and for all the advice.  It's appreciated. ^.^
<knome> what changed on libreoffice pdf export natty->oneiric?
<knome> the cell borders look lousy
<knome> print to file as pdf is better than pdf export :(((
<heelguru> Just switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu. One problem I'm having are finding the system wide font preferences. Can anyone help?
<knome> heelguru, settings manager -> appearance -> tab fonts
<knome> heelguru, settings manager -> window manager -> tab style for window title font
<heelguru> knome: thanks, but what about systemwide mono font, etc
<knome> mmh. don't know
<heelguru> knome: thanks anyway
<magog> Hello there
<magog> Can someone help me? I have a trouble with language switch
<magog> I have no idea how add a hotkey (alt+shift for ex) to switch input lang
<magog> Hello?
<magog> best way to get help
<reon> Ah, just figured out how to get libreoffice to use the default theme
<reon> no idea how to change the icon theme though
<thedoctar> hey
<thedoctar> what packages are used in xubuntu compared to ubuntu?
<thedoctar> as in preinstalled
<knome> see the dependencies of xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<aboudreault> How tell an application (thunderbird) to remember the monitor it was in dual mode?
<madnick> Ive been unsuccesful to do so
<madnick> messaging appears on the wrong screen :(
<madnick> bug 699922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 699922 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird displays notification on wrong monitor" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699922
<aboudreault> :(
<aboudreault> it's not only notifications... but I use a tray addon and everytime the window is restored... it goes on the monitor1
<XubuntuKris> How can I change the mount point of a network hard drive?
<XubuntuKris> Right now it's mounted in ~/Ozzwin
<aboudreault> how can I set a windows always visible on all workspace.... everytime. not only for this time.
<aboudreault> I mean everytime I open the app.
<pteague_work> any idea how i can turn off the "Onboard" keyboard in oneiric?
<melter> is there a fix for the broken "xfce power manager" icon in the top panel? (xubuntu 11.10, fresh install)
<Shirakawasuna> aboudreault: I recommend checking out devilspie
<Shirakawasuna> specifically gdevilspie
<chambo> Does anyone know of a way to change the sound menu so that "Sound settings" points to pavucontrol
<chambo> ?
<chambo> I don't find the current sound setting dialog particularly useful
<aboudreault> Shirakawasuna, thx will install and test it
<william12> question: how can i get the new login screen? background isn't functioning fro some reason.
<zacarias> how do we change the different keys behaviour (like the 3d level activation, for instance) in Xubuntu 11.04?
<zacarias> how do we change the keys behaviour (like activating the 3d level with a certain key, for instance)?
<AlexFromBelgium> Hey boys and girls.
<AlexFromBelgium> My xubuntu is extremely broken since today..
<AlexFromBelgium> I don't have borders on my windows
<AlexFromBelgium> to move and close and stuff
<Sysi> alt F2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<AlexFromBelgium> xfwn4 --replace
<AlexFromBelgium> woeps
<AlexFromBelgium> Hey nice. It worked
<AlexFromBelgium> That just freshed the window manager?
<AlexFromBelgium> refreshed*
<AlexFromBelgium> Thank you, by the way... :p
<zacarias> Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level with a certain key on the keyboard on Xubuntu 11.04?
<AlexFromBelgium> 3rd level?
<Sysi> compose key? google should have many guides for that
<Myrtti> crossposting :'(
<zacarias> like for using the at with the "2" key+alt, for instance
<tjpoe> does xubuntu 11.10 support dual monitors?
<tjpoe> when I hook up the 2nd monitor, it just does mirroring and I can't figure out how to change to side by side monitors
<AlexFromBelgium> Do you have a nvidia graphics card? else you should use the nvidia utility..
<AlexFromBelgium> Menu -> Settings ->Display?
<tjpoe> no nvidia, just intel, and dual support works fine in ubuntu
<tjpoe> menu -> settings -> display just controls whether or not the display is on, and the resolution for both
<AlexFromBelgium> Wait I'm hooking up my 2nd monitor ^
<tjpoe> there is no option "mirror displays" or anything that I can uncheck.
<Myrtti> arandr or xrandr
<Myrtti> or even grandr
<tjpoe> here is output of xrandr: http://pastebin.com/BuZEG6LG
<tjpoe> in the panel settings there are options to "span the panel to multiple monitors" so it looks like it is supported, i just can't find the config for it.
<reon> Go to panel preferences, Output: Automatic, tick "Span monitors" box
<tjpoe> done, it doesn't change anything
<reon> tjpoe, works here
<tjpoe> reon, did you have side by side displays to start? or mirrored?
<reon> using nvidia twinview
<tjpoe> i'm using intel, so no restricted drivers
<reon> tjoe, sorry no idea then.
<tjpoe> anyone familiar with the empathy pref file?
<tjpoe> it was working fine yesterday and I was messing with the themes
<tjpoe> and I selected one and the program crashed
<tjpoe> and now every time it loads, it seg faults
<tjpoe> and I can't find the config file to edit to change it back to normal
<AlexFromBelgium> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9089/where-are-all-my-empathy-settings-stored
<AlexFromBelgium> Does that help?
<lordjj> Choosing "mount and open" from the "Places" menu only mounts; doesn't open.
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> after exiting xubuntu with hiernate the szstem doesnt start
<MikeChelen> apt-get says sun-java6-bin cannot be located even though the partner repo is enabled
<aboudreault> MikeChelen, openjdk-6-jre
<MikeChelen> aboudreault: what if i want to install the sun java version?
<aboudreault> MikeChelen, sun-java6-jre
<aboudreault> sun-java6-bin
<MikeChelen> E: Package 'sun-java6-jre' has no installation candidate
<aboudreault> [extensions]
<aboudreault> mq =
<aboudreault> oups
<aboudreault>  pool/partner/
<aboudreault> so partner repo
<aboudreault> you have something wrong then
<aboudreault> apt-get update ...
<MikeChelen> yeah i have partner enabled
<aboudreault> or recheck your line
<MikeChelen> already ran update with no errors
<aboudreault> (I'm on natty)
<MikeChelen> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<metap0d> Hi everyone, i'm new to xubuntu and wondering how to install the java ee JDK and netbeans? neither appears in the synaptic repo's
<MikeChelen> does partner source need to be enabled?
<MikeChelen> metap0d: enable partner repo
<aboudreault> no
<Sysi> metap0d: did you refresh package lists
<aboudreault> MikeChelen, oneiric is very new... so it might be possible that the packages of partners are not available yet
<metap0d> MikeChelen: How would one go about doing that?
<MikeChelen> aboudreault: ah ok, probably openjdk will work but it was confusing
<MikeChelen> metap0d: open software sources and look at "other" tab
<MikeChelen> metap0d: what version xubuntu?
<metap0d> MikeChelen: The newest version, 11.10
<MikeChelen> metap0d: it seems there might not be sun java packages for this version yet
<MikeChelen> metap0d: try this http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<MikeChelen> look for section about java
<MikeChelen> aboudreault: it looks like the sun java packages have been intentionally removed due to licensing issues
<aboudreault> MikeChelen, ha.. it's possible. (/me pisses on Oracle) thanks for the info.
<MikeChelen> aboudreault: hehe yep, the license has always been an issue, maybe now openjdk is a reasonable alternative
<aboudreault> MikeChelen, I've always used Openjdk and I've never found any critical issue.
<xubuntu695> hi
<xubuntu695> anyone here?
<xubuntu695> ..
<reon> Anyone here a ex gnome2 user that misses the Global Menu on the panel?
<zus> would ubuntu 1 work with xubuntu?
<incorrect> reon, nope
<reon> well if you know of anybody point them here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/how-to-enable-ubuntus-global-menu-in-xubuntu-11-10/
<incorrect> aslong it doesn't get hidden that is great
<incorrect> more screen real estate
<incorrect> i hated them hiding the menu from me
<reon> zus, just use dropbox, many people seem to prefer it to u1
<Myrtti> ubuntu one does work in xubuntu
<zus> i do, but i also have an ubuntu 1 account from back in the day....
<zus> reon, ^
<zus> Myrtti,  thanks
<Myrtti> nautilus integration obviously doesnt, but is that a problem
<reon> zus http://askubuntu.com/questions/15710/ubuntu-one-for-xfce
<zus> reon,  shiny thanks
<reon> no problemo ;)
<zus> Myrtti,  hmmm dunno, still yet to install it....not a big fan of nautilus really
<lorin`>  ugh, seems like a serious lack of themes that play nice with 11.10. any recommendations aside from greybird?
<Unit193> You do not have to install Nautilus, I didn't
<reon> zus, that link says you dont need nautilus for u1
<zus> although that brings me to  a question on thunar....can i display how big a folder is or how many items under a folder  like in nautilus?
<beardygnome> lorin`: I think greybird is the only supported theme
<reon> zus, yes mine shows that info
<zus> i didnt find how to enable it in the prefrences,...
<reon> mine shows it by default
<zacarias> Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level with a specific key, or define the alt, win, etc. behaviour, on the keyboard on Xubuntu 11.04? I don't see ehe options in the keyboard settings
<lorin`> beardygnome: thanks. well it is a nice theme, so could be worse
<zus> reon,  i only have the folder names under it..
<reon> zus, View-->Statusbar
<zus> the status bar somehow doesnt seem as approximate.
<reon> I don't understand?
<melter> anyone know why my window borders in 11.10 would disappear?
<zus> i want to know how many items are in a folder, which nautilus  displays under the folder name
<zus> can thunar do this?
<reon> melter, in a terminal type "xfwm4 &". it's a bug
<melter> reon: thanks! that worked!
<reon> melter, that happend to me about 30min ago
<reon> zus, sorry I dont know
<zus> no worries ill figure  something out, i didny like nautilus but that was a brilliant tool to know how many files are in a folder right under the folder name.
<well_laid_lawn> thunar show the number of files in the dir in the status bar
<interglacial> ls | wc
<zacarias> Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level with a specific key, or define the alt, win, etc. behaviour, on the keyboard on Xubuntu 11.04? I don't see the options in the keyboard settings
<reon> what is a 3rd level?
<Zebulon> hey, i'm going to install Xubuntu 11.04 via FTP using unetbootin, is there anything I should watch out for?
<reon> why 11.04?
<Zebulon> 11.10 isn't available on unetbootin
<Sysi> download .iso and push it to stick with unetbootin
<Zebulon> i can't i don
<Zebulon> 't have a stick
<Zebulon> i have a backtrack live cd
<Zebulon> and thats it...
<Zebulon> i just tried it
<Zebulon> and it installed it, xubuntu 11.04 and then when it restarted it loaded and then froze
<Zebulon> it just didn't go through, thats why i am here
<Zebulon> i can just install backtrack but i don't want to :]
<Zebulon> ok, just a simple question then, when using a to harddisk install  do I use the netinstall or the Hdmedia install?
<reon> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#other
<reon> why not do a ubunto 11.10 install and add xubuntu?
<Zebulon> ok
<Zebulon> i'm worried about my outdated video gpu
<Zebulon> its the reason i'm here
<Zebulon> any issues with cards that don't support openGL greater than 1.1?
<reon> honestly dont know
<Zebulon> ok, don't see how it should matter either tbh :]
<Zebulon> i'll try the net install again :]
<Zebulon> you'll be hearing me ;)
<Zebulon> thanx
<lordjj> Top panel won't autohide! Although autohide is checked.
<Unit193> lordjj: Open terminal   xfce4-panel -r
<lordjj> can you explain the command plese?
<lordjj> what's "-r"
<Unit193> restart
<lordjj> ok
<Unit193> You are restarting your panel
<lordjj> And what's the keyboard shortcut for the terminal?
<lordjj> can I change it?
<saker> HELP!  I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and even though I enter the correct password I cannot restart my main user session (I had to start another session to get to x-chat to post here.).  When I click on my main user name and enter my password, the screen goes black and then returns me right back to the main menu.  Please help
<Unit193> I had to add it  Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Keyboard > Keyboard Shortcuts
<reon> lordjj, you can make it whatever you want
<saker> and  I can use my password on the command line, and it works, I even can reset it, its just the main login menu which blocks me
<Unit193> saker: Your main user, you click the correct username, enter password? Is the session set to Xubuntu Session?
<lordjj> thank you
<saker> Unit193, I tried all session types and the username and password are correct
<lordjj> erm, but what's the command to open a terminal window?
<Unit193> xfce4-terminal
<reon> xfce4-terminal
<Unit193> saker: Try in terminal     sudo mv /home/YOURUSERHERE/.Xauthority /home/YOURUSERHERE/.Xauthority.backup; sudo service lightdm restart
<saker> ok
<saker> I did install gdm,, I remember that
<saker> you want me to use lightgdm?
<Unit193> Well, that's default for oneiric, so I was going on that
<beardygnome> saker: i had the same problem
<beardygnome> removing the .Xauthority file fixed it for me
<gNewPower> Unit193, THANKS!!
<gNewPower> I am the "Saker"
<Unit193> gNewPower: Ah, ok. You're welcome
<gNewPower> switching the display managers did the trick
<gNewPower> can you explain what happend?
<Unit193> I've never seen GDM in oneiric, but you removed a "magic cookie"
<gNewPower> how so?
<Unit193> Having penel issues, detach :/
<gNewPower> uh?
<zacarias> Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level with a specific key, or define the alt, win, etc. behaviour, on the keyboard on Xubuntu 11.04? I don't see the options in the keyboard settings
<gNewPower> Unit193, is my problem fixed now?  If I reboot will the change you advised me to do still be there?
<lothwig> Hi, i want to install xubuntu on my laptop without a cd-drive
<lothwig> is there a way to convert a cd-image to a disk-image?
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<beardygnome> lothwig: you might be able to boot from a usb drive
<beardygnome> as long as your laptop's bios supports it
<lothwig> qemu is (-hda works) but my laptop is not
<lothwig> Ok, but I don't want to use this only for xubuntu, but also for a biso update
<lothwig> lenovo should know this laptop has no cd-drive -.-   Can i use Grub to boot a cd-image?
<Pici> zacarias: I don't think that we know what 'the 3rd level' is here, otherwise we'd be helping you.
<Unit193> genii-around: That was panel...
<genii-around> Unit193: ?
<Unit193> genii-around: Tabfail, sorry
<genii-around> Unit193: Ah, no worries.
<lothwig> Convert the .iso file to .img using the convert option of hdiutil (e.g., hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso)
<lothwig> does this convert a cd-image to a usb-image?
<lothwig> it from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<lothwig> Burn your CD or create a bootable USB stick /Mac OS/USB Stick
<beardygnome> lothwig: you can use unetbootin to create a bootable usb drive from a cd iso
<lothwig> Ah, thanks for the tip, I'm lucky i still have a windows
<lothwig> I'm doing a bios-update with this technique, wish me luck!
<lorin`> i don't have a screensaver installed, and my monitor is set to never sleep in the power manager, what would be putting my display to sleep?
<Unit193> gNewPower: Seems you're back, all go well?  (And  Iwas going for Panel)
<gNewPower> Unit193, yes, indeed, all is well
<gNewPower> thanks A LOT
<zus> any one know of any icon set that displays a % of  wireless strength when hovering over the "signal"
<gNewPower> that latest upgrade was freaky
<Unit193> gNewPower: I had a boot issue on upgrade of another Natty > Oneiric box, booted now (We'll findout if it's fixed on next boot)
<boxx> Hey guys. Need some live help. Just installed Xubuntu 11.10. I do not have very much deep knowledge of linux systems but I think i know the basics. I used to run Ubuntu, but i can't stand Unity, so i just switched to Xubuntu and I'm very pleased so far. I just have one little problem: Samba/network browsing
<boxx> When using ubuntu 11.04 for example, the OS would auto detect other machines on my network (mostly windows-based ones), and I could browse their shares and so on through nautilus
<zacarias> how do you connect to a remote computer in xubuntu 11.04?
<gNewPower> well, your help with lightdm versus gdm did solve the problem for me,  I just wish I understood what happened and what you did...
<Unit193> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<boxx> well, alt+F2 > smb://computername
<beardygnome> zacarias: do you want to connect to the command line or the gui desktop?
<boxx> much like the way i do it on windows (win+r > \\computername)
<beardygnome> zacarias: is it a linux or windows machine you want to connect to?
<Unit193> boxx: Install gvfs-backends and use gigolo
<zacarias> beardygnome, to the gui desktop. In gnome there is a "connect to" in the menus. I donj't see it in Xubuntu
<zacarias> Ibeardygnome: it's a mac
<zacarias> beardygnome: it's a mec
<boxx> ok, so there's no way to just make the thunar file browser or the "Run command"-prompt in xfce understand the smb:// URI?
<beardygnome> applications -> internet -> remote desktop viewer
<beardygnome> boxx: Ctrl-L then enter the smb uri
<rene_> my power button does not work in the freshly installed xubuntu 11.10, anyone know how to fix this?
<beardygnome> rene_: what do you mean by "doesn't work"?
<rene_> xev shows the power button is pressed, xubuntu just does not respond with an shutdown menu
<rene_> power button works, tried xev and it shows it is pressed. just no response
<rene_> set the action to shutdown in power settings (and back to ask to try if that works) but nada
<boxx> beardygnome hm, ctrl+L doesn't give me anything at all
<boxx> although...
<boxx> Unit193: thanks! installing gvfs-backends dit exactly what i wanted.
<boxx> along with a million different samba packages.
<Unit193> boxx: Glad it helped!
<Unit193> Eh, it does that (I didn't even remember I did that)
<beardygnome> boxx: how about Go -> Open Location?
<Unit193> boxx: You all setup now?
<boxx> Yes, it seems to work just fine now actually
<boxx> Or, wait
<brashley46> hiya I'm installing in a Lubuntu installation which somehow lost its LXDE after the latest Ubuntu update - is there any wayto recovr my bookmarks & passwords in firefox and Thunderbird?
<boxx> in ubuntu 11.04, when i entered a share on a different computer, ubuntu auto-mounted it or something, so it appeared in the left column in the file  manager and as a shortcut on the desktop
<boxx> do you know if there's some easy way to make that happen here?
<Unit193> brashley46: Did you mean to join #Lubuntu ?
<brashley46> no I'm now installing xubuntu
<Unit193> boxx: I don't have it automount to desktop, but you can set gigolo on boot and have a few things automount
<Unit193> brashley46: Ok, I didn't get that
<beardygnome> boxx: i don't think you can do that in thunar yet
<Unit193> brashley46: You should be able to backup .mozilla and .thunderbird
<brashley46> I could not get the desktop to start in Lubuntu so wasnot able to backup - the machine would boot and then blackscreen
<beardygnome> brashley46: if you boot a live cd, you can back up all of your files
<brashley46> I'm doing the "update" install from the xubuntu disk,will that save my .mozilla and .thunderbird?
<brashley46> already started
<boxx> Unit193 & beardygnome: thanks for all the help! now I can finally get started with.. stuff. Have a nice day/night or whatever it is where you are.
<beardygnome> brashley46: do you have room to install xubuntu alongside your broken installation?
<brashley46> no
<beardygnome> if you tell the installer NOT to format your partitons, that *should* leave your home directory intact
<Unit193> boxx: Glad it's all fixed!
<brashley46> cool - that is the install I chose -good to get some positive reinforcement
<brashley46> thanksall -hope this works
<beardygnome> brashley46: i'll keep my fingers crossed for you
<rene_> any way to check acpi status/settings ? it is installed but does not seem to recognize my power off button (or has no action associated)
<Unit193> rene_: Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Power Manager
<rene_> correctly set to shutdown when on/off button is pressed it just does not do that
<rene_> I can shutdown fine from menu just not by using my powerbutton which is a bit annoying on my laptop
<rene_> loving the rest of xubuntu btw, everything works excellent except this little annoyance :)
<Yxven> I'm trying to remap caps lock to escape. I have a .xmodmap file that remaps it correctly, but I can't seem to figure out how to run it automatically upon logging in. I've added "xmodmap ~/.xmodmap" to .xsession and sym linked .xsession to .xinitrc
<boxx> whehey, im back
<knome> Yxven, rename the file to ~/.Xmodmap, and if you have selected to use system settings in the keyboard layout dialog in settings manager, it is loaded automatically at boot
<Yxven> thanks
<boxx> How can i get "File Roller" to understand how to extract rar-archives packed into several files?
<boxx> or do I have to run something like Winrar over Wine?
<knome> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rene_> install unrar-free and works like a charm
<boxx> ah ok, will try it.
<rene_> in xubuntu software center its called rar (unrar is non-free) but it is for both opening and creating rar's
<boxx> ok. I installed them all I think. testing it now
<gNewPower> I did an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and in my top panel the volume control applet has disappeared.  how do I get it back?  thanks
<rene_> just volume or all indicators?
<Unit193> gNewPower: sudo apt-get install indicator-sound   and remove indicator plugin and put it back
<gNewPower> Unit193, thanks
<Unit193> gNewPower: Heh, you're welcome again ;)
<Unit193> Anything else while you're here? ;)
<gNewPower> yes,
<gNewPower> how do I remove an indicator plugin I don't see??
<Unit193> Right click on the email icon > Remove
<gNewPower> the one for pidgin for ex?
<gNewPower> sorry
<Unit193> Pidgin, thunderbird, etc
<gNewPower> ok
<Unit193> Right click > Panel > Add new items > Indicator Plugin
<gNewPower> ok
<gNewPower> that did work
<gNewPower> but...
<gNewPower> but nothing :-)
<gNewPower> it all works
<gNewPower> lol
<gNewPower> can I edit what I do want and do not want to see in that indicator plugin?
<Unit193> I only have Network, Mail, and Volume in the indicator plugin, but more applets
<Unit193> You can change what applets you have
<gNewPower> I have ubuntu one for ex.  how do I remove that from the indicator plugin you helped me get sound to
<kenny__> hi
<knome> hello
<Unit193> gNewPower: That should be in the mail icon
<kenny__> ive got a problem, and was wondering if anyone can help me out
<kenny__> ive installed xubuntu on virtualbox, started it up, runs nice, only have problem with the resolution, and i dont have /etc/X11/xconf.org file
<knome> have you installed the guest additions?
<kenny__> tried installing it also, but still didnt have xorg.conf , and the max resolution i could get with it was 800x600 when without it i could run it in 1024*768
<kenny__> currently im reinstalling xubuntu 11.10
<Unit193> gNewPower: If I understand what I'm reading, remove indicator-messages to remove the mail icon
<gNewPower> from the CLI, right
<Rodensky> hello
<gNewPower> uh, anybody know why Avidemux is missing from 11.10?  I need to get it from GetDeb now...
<gNewPower> hi
<Rodensky> how do i replace my theme pack?
<Rodensky> xfce4
<Unit193> gNewPower: Bug #793581
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 793581 in avidemux (Ubuntu) "[Need Packaging] New upstream release 2.5.5" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793581
<gNewPower> thanks
<Rodensky> hey people. please help me. i want to install a new theme pack for xfce but i don't understand the instructions on wiki.xfce.org
<Rodensky> i already unpacked the theme at ~/.theme, but i don't know what else to do
<Rodensky> please? :]
<zacarias> Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level on Xubuntu 11.04? 3d level is the ability to enable the "at", the "euro" and other signs which you can do with the keys, not with shift but with one of the other (win/apple or alt) keys
<jmcantrell> how do i browse network shares?
<Unit193> jmcantrell: Install gvfs-backends
<jmcantrell> Unit193: what do i do after that?
<Unit193> jmcantrell: Either open thunar and look at network on the side, or Menu > System > Gigolo
<yomi> Hello.
<jmcantrell> Unit193: ok. i'm getting a gvfs error sometimes when i go to my home folder in thunar. do you know anything about that?
<Unit193> What error exactly?
<jmcantrell> Unit193: one sec
<jmcantrell> Unit193: i can't get it to show again, however all i see is grey when i go there or my desktop... everywhere else seems to work
<yomi> the issue I'm having isn't too bad, but I'm forced to restart xfdesktop whenever I login in, and there's something up with the icons...here's a screenshot...http://imageshack.us/f/214/screenshot1018201107010.png/
<jmcantrell> Unit193: "error stating file '/home/me/.gvfs': transport endpoint is not connected
<Unit193> jmcantrell: You using encryption?
<jmcantrell> Unit193: yes
<jmcantrell> Unit193: apparently a reboot fixes it, but any logout/login brings it back
<Unit193> Bug #754618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 754618 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Failed to open encrypted home directory" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754618
<jmcantrell> Unit193: ok, one more... if i have gnome services enabled, the onboard keyboard shows up when i login
<Unit193> Ye
<jmcantrell> Unit193: do you know how to fix this?
<Unit193> Disable gnome services
<jmcantrell> Unit193: ok, then how do i get the keyring to work without it?
<Unit193> This shouldn't help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853723
<yomi> ...?
<yomi> I think it might be gtk, but I have no clue
<yomi> http://imageshack.us/f/214/screenshot1018201107010.png/
<yomi> gedit's icons look messed up. it also affects...startup disk creator.
<Unit193> What theme are you using and can you deal with it?
<yomi> I'm using MurrinaAquaish, I suppose I could put up with it.
<zacarias> Sorry to ask again: Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level on Xubuntu 11.04? 3d level is the ability to enable the "at", the "euro" and other signs which you can do with the keys, not with shift but with one of the other (win/apple or alt) keys
<Unit193> yomi: Try the default, see if that works
<Unit193> yomi: Might be something to do with GTK2/3
<yomi> would the default be "greybird"?
<Unit193> IIRC, yes
<yomi> ah..
<yomi> there we go.
<knome> Unit193, eh, "IIRC" :D
<yomi> brb...
<Unit193> knome: Albatross, Greybird, bluebird... You think I'll remember ANY of that? :P
<Unit193> knome: Good job on them BTW :P
<knome> Unit193, ;) thx
<yomi> okay 1 issue solved
<yomi> the second is this one....
<yomi> I just rebooted and now the desktop background is completely blue and my right-click menu looks like gnome's (the options it gives me) its "fixed" if I restart xfdesktop after I login in
<yomi> perhaps its because I have Nautilus installed, it auto-starts
<yomi> I want to install the latest NVIDIA Drivers....how would I do that? I used to do "sudo service gdm stop" but gdm is gone
<knome> yomi, look at jockey
#xubuntu 2011-10-19
<zacarias> Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level on Xubuntu 11.04? 3d level is the ability to enable the "at", the "euro" and other signs which you can do with the keys, not with shift but with one of the other (win/apple or alt) keys
<kg_> hi I have just tried to boot xubuntu 11.10 on an emachines E443 (AMD E350 APU) system hangs with no messages any suggestions?
<cjs> So, the xubunu session menu on the panel doesn't give me the option to switch to a different user or the guest user, as the Gnome session menu does. Is there any way to add this, or is this simply not a feature in Xfce?
<cjs> Ah, seems that the xfswitch-plugin is what's needed?
<cjs> Hm. It gives me: "Unable to switch to new display." "The naem org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files."
<cjs> Because I'm using lightdm instead of gdm?
<cjs> Yup, that was it.
<cjs> Hm. Maybe I can handle this just by starting a second DM on the "f7" virtual console?
<cjs> Or "f8" or whatever the alternate is...
<rootbox> is it possible to use a extended monitor in xubuntu 10.11?
<rootbox> sorry i lost connecton
<Sysi> use arandr or nvidia tool or ati tool
<cjs> Ah, looks like some people are back. If I wanted to run a display manager on two of the Ctrl-Alt-F7 etc. virtual consoles, logging in with Xfce on one and as a different user with Gnome on the other, does anybody know how I might do that?
<Sysi> log in to virtual console (tty), run right kind of export and run gnome-session or startxfce4
<Sysi> export DISPLAY=:0.1 or something, google should know
<Sysi> DM:s shouldn't work
<cjs> Hm. So, basically a startx solution.
<cjs> DMs can work, though I've lost the page on doing it in older versions of ubuntu.
<cjs>  I can't seem to get that working, somehow.
<well_laid_lawn> set up a .xinitrc and login to tty2 and do   startx -- :1
<drvladimir> In my window list applet, I'd like to set it so that...  Say I only have one window open. I don't want it to just expand and cover the entire space of the applet.  How can I set a size limit for individual window tabs without shrinking the whole applet?
<cjs> well_laid_lawn: Doesn't work.
<cjs> Complains that an X server is already running.
<well_laid_lawn> cjs: then try startx -- :2
<cjs> Ah, as a command line param rather than setting DISPLAY; that's where I was going wrong....
<well_laid_lawn> in a tty
<well_laid_lawn> set up a .xinitrc and login to tty2 and do   startx -- :1
<cjs> Hm. Works until I switch back to my other session, and then back to the new one. Then I get the text console back.
<cjs> I can hit ^C to shut down that X server.
<well_laid_lawn> the second X session will be on tty8
<well_laid_lawn> so ctrl+alt+F8
<cjs> Oh! I see.
<well_laid_lawn> heh :)
<wakslob> Hello world
<drvladimir> herro
<wakslob> any idea if alc889a can conflict with nvidia accelerated graphics drivers?
<cjs> Hm. So, do I want xfdesktop? If I don't use the icons or anything like that, what does it do for me?
<cjs> (It does seem to prevent fvwm from getting the mouse button clicks on the background that would bring up menus.)
<well_laid_lawn> maybe just kill it and see
<cjs> Well, that's a bit difficult, since it's set to auto-restart. I can't seem to find the config file for my sessions, either. (I have a standard one and an fvwm one, with a chooser that comes up when I log in.)
<well_laid_lawn> try   pkill xfdesktop &   in a terminal and save the session
<cjs> Oh, man, Xfce lets me have different accel. settings for different mice! I'm in love.
<cjs> well_laid_lawn: How does putting pkill in the background help?
<well_laid_lawn> heh that was just a habit
<cjs> Ok, in that case, I've already tried that.
<cjs> Looking at it in the Session tab of the Session and Startup configuration, it says that the "Restart Style" is immediately. If I pkill xfdesktop, the background that lightdm was using appears for a moment, and then xfdesktop restarts.
<cjs> I think I need to find the config file that's got this in it; there seems no way to remove xfdesktop from that list. (It's not in the "Application Autostart" tab.
<cjs> Oh, wait!
<cjs> You think that big red button that says, "Quit Program" could be it? :-)
<cjs> (Doh!)
<cjs> Wow, I seem to have all the basics working.
<cjs> I am free of Gnome at last! Break out the champagne!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<cjs> Gotta go. Thanks again!
<aboudreault> anyone updated to 11.10  successfully? :P
<aboudreault> *upgraded*
<ablomen> yep
<aboudreault> I'm always afraid to update too early
<ablomen> on 2 xubuntu's and 1 ubuntu pc
<Sysi> update potentially causes problems, no need to hurry
<ablomen> aboudreault, seems stable enough, only bug after a few days of use is a drag/drop crash problem with gedit, but your mileage may vary ofc
<aboudreault> ok, will see if it's worthy
<metap0d> Sorry to everyone I was speaking with yesterday, i was disconnected
<ball> Hmm... the new version of Xubuntu doesn't boot on this machine.  I may have to try something older.
<gNewPower> Hi.  After upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 my screen resolution is not properly configured.  My max resolution should be 1900x1200 whereas now X is set at 1920X1200.  Do I care?  Can I change it?  thanks
<ball> Only you can tell if you care, but you probably want it set to whatever the native mode is for your screen.
<ball> (if it's an LCD)
<gNewPower> it is an LCD
<gNewPower> what file to I edit?
<gNewPower> I don't see a Xorg.conf
 * ball has no idea
<ball> I don't have a lot of luck with X.org
<gNewPower> ok
<ball> ...and sadly they took away xf86config / xorgconfig so now we're screwed if autodetect doesn't.
<gNewPower> can I fry my screen by letting it at 1920 i.e. 20 pixels too high?
<ablomen> gNewPower, are you sure though... do you have a special monitor?
<ablomen> because it should always be 1920x1200
<gNewPower> ablomen, lemme double check that
<gNewPower> ablomen, yes, I have a dell 2405fpw Max Resolution: 1920x1200 (WUXGA)
<ablomen> gNewPower, http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/2405fpw/en/about.htm#Specifioications
<ablomen> oh sorry
<ablomen> misread
<ablomen> so it should be good
<gNewPower> Ha!
<gNewPower> ablomen, you are right
<gNewPower> my doc was wrong
<gNewPower> ok
<gNewPower> thanks for reassuring me ;-)
<ablomen> hehe np
<gNewPower> my user's manual did have it wrong though.
<gNewPower> anyway
<gNewPower> you are right and I guess I am all fine
<gNewPower> one more thing: folks on this channel really rock!  you guys helped me out already many times.  so - THANK YOU!!
<ball> Let's try 10.10...
<gNewPower> you mean 11.10
<ball> I mean 10.10.  11.10 doesn't work for me.
<gNewPower> you are going to downgrade?
 * ball nods
<ball> That's my plan.
<gNewPower> wow
<gNewPower> Xubuntu 11.10 is that bad for you?
<ball> Only if I can get 10.10 to boot.
<ball> gNewPower: It's probably wonderful if you can get it to boot.
 * ball shrugs
<Sysi> 11.10 won't be supported very long
<Sysi> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<Sysi> meh
<Sysi> 10.2011 + 18 months
<gNewPower> ball, I am really sorry to hear that.
<ball> gNewPower: These things happen.  It doesn't dent my opinion of Xubuntu significantly.
<ball> It's probably my favourite Linux distribution.
<gNewPower> my last two upgrades 10.10->11.04 and then 11.04->11.10 were a massive pain in the ass each time.  I hate Unity so much I moved to Xubuntu (which I really like, btw) but I have to say that it is MORE buggy then Debian-testing.  If this nonsense continues I will move my family to Mint...
<gNewPower> yesterday, it took me 7 hours to fix all the problems of my last upgrade
<ball> I'm not familiar with Mint (though I've heard the name). What desktop does it use?
<reon> even debian had some issues not so long ago after an update. I ran Chrunchbang before 11.10 and reccon it is great. Squeeze however has older packages, installing stuff from testing/wheezy I had spome dependency issues even with apt-pinning. I changed back to ubuntu dues to all the support/guides & PPAs. I still think crunchbang is great though!
<gNewPower> GNOME 3.2
<serfus> how would I hide the hidden files on my desktop?
<reon> ctrl-h?
<gNewPower> Crunchbang rocks, but its not really Debian.  I ran !# for a while, but Debian-testing comes with a system of support (community and applications) which is far superior
<serfus> reon, dosen't work
<gNewPower> stuff like apt-listbug which only Debian has
<serfus> on the desktop, not with a file manger
<gNewPower> serfus, you want to hide hidden files?
<serfus> gNewPower, yes
<reon> serfus, I have desktop icons disabled, just assume ctrl-h migt work
<serfus> reon, it dosen't :(
<gNewPower> what hidden files do you see on your desktop?
<serfus> many
<gNewPower> your desktop should be pretty much empty
<serfus> not sure name and description can help here
<gNewPower> serfus, are you on Xubuntu?
<serfus> yes
<gNewPower> ok open a terminal
<gNewPower> make
<gNewPower> cd Desktop
<serfus> right
<gNewPower> then type ls
<serfus> okay, i got a list
<gNewPower> and show us some of these files (not all, just a few) here
<serfus> (i know this command)
<serfus> Astral Projection - People Can Fly .mp3
<gNewPower> ok
<serfus> how would this help?
<gNewPower> these files have no business being here
<gNewPower> you need to move them elewhere
<serfus> i want them there
<gNewPower> you probably downloaded on the desktop
<serfus> i use the desktop
<serfus> it's deliberately
<serfus> i just don't want to see the hidden files
<serfus> others should stay
<gNewPower> ok, but that is not a good practice. music belongs in a music file.  if you want to hide them, just add a period at the beginning of their names like '.Astral  Projection - People Can Fly .mp3'
<gNewPower> but you are going to get desktop clutter very fast
<Sysi> serfus: hidden as in starting with " . "?
<serfus> Sysi, no, but they have a ~, and look different
<gNewPower> with Xubuntu you should at most have your home directory, filesystem, trash and removable devices on your desktop
<Sysi> serfus: that doesn't mean hidden file
<Sysi> could you take screenshot?
<serfus> with the file manger i can see them only after ctrl-h
<gNewPower> serfus,good idea
<Sysi> hum, weird
<gNewPower> make a screenshot
<gNewPower> brb
 * serfus has to leave, will be back with a screenshot later
<ball> Hmm... 10.10 doesn't boot either.  I just get "Error setting up gfxboot"
<ball> Perhaps I should try an alternate install disk
<ArmyKris> Has anyone had an issue with Thunar taking forever to load the home directory ~
<Unit193> This Bug #775117 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775117 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar hangs on first launch of each session" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775117
<gNewPower> ArmyKris, yes
<reon> ArmyKris, this is a known thunar bug, I had the same issue in debian testing.
<gNewPower> its only for the first time though
<ArmyKris> Any kind of "fix"?
<gNewPower> annoying, but not catastrophic
<ArmyKris> Yeah, I can still navigate cause I know the directories that I need to get to.lol
<reon> ArmyKris, I read that there is a patch for it but I have not seen it filtered down yet and that fas a good few months ago.
<ArmyKris> well I just got 54 updates through update manager a few minutes ago...maybe it was in there?
<reon> reboot and let us know, i have not done any updates yet :)
<ArmyKris> I'm a little to busy to reboot..lol
<ArmyKris> will do in a few minutes though.
<xubuntu658> hey
<xubuntu658> im installing xubuntu
<xubuntu658> but the installation screen never end
<pteague_work> wow, since switching to oneiric i seem to be getting alerts for everything every time i turn around
<tobych> how do i stop the window manager maximizing windows when i open applications?
<TheSheep> tobych: it remembers the last state
<TheSheep> tobych: so just unmaximize them
<tobych> okay, thanks. but what about telling it never to maximize apps i've not run before?
<TheSheep> it shouldn't do that :/
<tobych> TheSheep, ah. maybe i'l try to find the settings. like, proper settings. very few seem available in the UI
<TheSheep> tobych: I don't think there are any that would cause this, but I don't know for sure
<tobych> i see
<TheSheep> tobych: one thing that comes to mind is that if the application requests a window size much larger than the screen size -- then maybe it would get maximized
<TheSheep> tobych: not sure though
<tobych> ah, that might be it. i'm on a netbook.
<tobych> i'd like behaviour to be configurable, for sure.
<Sysi> if window is bigger than screen, xfce makes it maximized
<Sysi> should /etc/rc.local be executed in 11.10?
<Sysi> I put vbox-mount there but it didn't work
<metaphil> hi there
<metaphil> any xfce-compiz experts 'round here? :)
<Sysi> pop a question and see
<metaphil> :)
<reon> metaphil, I don't use compiz, never have as I don't see the need.
<metaphil> reon: sure, it's a matter of personal taste :) i enjoy some usability tweaks for power user and total control over all the effects
<metaphil> just grabbed xubuntu 11.10 and a fresh compiz install. I disabled xfwm4's compositing but I'd like to use the default sleek xfce window decorations
<metaphil> when i tell ccsm to use "xfwm4 --replace" as window decorator, it uses the decorations, but none of the effects work. fusion-icon tells me that compiz is running as window manager
<metaphil> any ideas?
<Sysi> greybird should contain metacity theme gtk-window-decorator can use
<Sysi> should have emerald theme too, if default package doesn't contain them, download from shimmerproject website
<metaphil> ok, so you're recommending emerald?
<Sysi> not really, but it's one possibility if it's not broken anymore
<metaphil> apt-get tells me that there's no install candidate for emerald and i failed to compile it manually
<Sysi> find out how to set gtk-window-decorator theme
<Sysi> you could try #compiz or something for that
<metaphil> right
<metaphil> but thanks so far!
<Sysi> kubuntu 11.10, xfce terminal opens ~/Documents when I launch it from menu or Ctrl Shift N, can I set in config it to open ~?
<Sysi> whopsi, slightly missed but please tell if you know :P
<SilverMonkey> anyone no how to get jupiter to work in xubuntu 11.10 i installed it but it keeps complaining about being whitelisted and need to log back on but it just keeps repeating the same message
<xrdodrx> SilverMonkey, the power manager?
<SilverMonkey> yes
<SilverMonkey> running on eee pc but when i install it just says that its whitelisted and to log back on and when i do it just says that again but never displays the applet
<fist> hey, i got a problem with the sound - it works perfect without headphones
<fist> but if i insert headphones, the sound is mutes
<fist> and un-unmutable
<fist> *not unmutable
<fist> but if i boot with the headphones inserted, the sound works normal
<fist> (my laptop got a sensor to detect, if headphones are inserted)
<knome> fist, have you looked at pavucontrol??
<niuniomartinez> Hello!
<knome> hello
<niuniomartinez> I was upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 but a warning appears: (translated from spanish) "It looks like your grpahic hardware doesn't have full support on Ubuntu 11.04..."
<niuniomartinez> BTW, I have some updates pending...
<niuniomartinez> ...some of them about graphics (XOrg, X, etc)
<knome> niuniomartinez, have you ran jockey?
<niuniomartinez> Er...
<niuniomartinez> Not
<niuniomartinez> I haven't.
<niuniomartinez> SHould I?
<niuniomartinez> I have "jockey-text" and "jockey-gtk"...
<knome> niuniomartinez, if you can get to GUI, use -gtk, otherwise -text
<niuniomartinez> I've run jockey-text and nothing happens. It says "Searching drivers..." and exits.
<niuniomartinez> Jockey-gtk also searchs but it doesn't find nothing. :(
<niuniomartinez> knome, can you help me? I you can't I'll upgrade the 16 packages pending.
<knome> niuniomartinez, apt-cache check ?
<niuniomartinez> root@guillermo-desktop:~# apt-cache check
<niuniomartinez> E: Operación inválida: check
<niuniomartinez> Invalid operation
<knome> niuniomartinez, erm, sorry, "sudo apt-get check"
<niuniomartinez> Wait a moment, please. :)
<niuniomartinez> Ok.
<niuniomartinez> "Done". :)
<knome> okay... "sudo apt-cache upgrade" ?
<niuniomartinez> You mean "apt-get", don't you?
<niuniomartinez> ;)
<niuniomartinez> In progress (16 packages)
<knome> heh, yeah...
<niuniomartinez> Almost done.
<niuniomartinez> Done
<niuniomartinez> Should I try again now to upgrade to 11.04?
<knome> yeah
<niuniomartinez> Same message (translated from Spanish): "It seems like your Intel graphic hardware doesn't have full suppor on Ubuntu 11.04. May be it will fail after upgrading"
<niuniomartinez> Ok: I'll try anyway. May be it explode or may be it works.
<niuniomartinez> I'll see you on the other side.
<niuniomartinez> :-/
<incorrect> i wonder if i am the only one who really hates the gtk3 apps creeping in everywhere?
<Sysi> soon it will be "damn why all these apps are still ancient gtk2"
<incorrect> i don't know what the overhead for xfce to move to gtk3 would be
<incorrect> it seems a logical progression
<Sysi> it will happen, but not planned yet for next release
<niuniomartinez> I did tested Gnome3 and I don't like it.
<incorrect> niuniomartinez, unity/gnome3 are for non-computer users
<niuniomartinez> It would be great for "pads" but not for my good old IBM
<niuniomartinez> incorrect: you're right.
<niuniomartinez> (LOL)
<niuniomartinez> 3 minutes to start installing Xubuntu 11.10
<incorrect> well ubuntu says linux for humans
<incorrect> clearly developers / sysadmins are not humans, we have known this for a long time
<antnash> Hey guys, where can I download the alternate cd so I can install onto existing LVM partitions?
<Sysi> cdimage.ubuntu.com for example
<incorrect> can i set a gtk3 theme manually?
<Sysi> copy/symlink gtk3-folder from other theme to your theme's folder
<antnash> Cheers Sysi
<incorrect> Sysi, no ui to do it?
<incorrect> urg, i should have stuck with 11.04
<niuniomartinez> INSTALLING
<Sysi> incorrect: xfce sets gtk3 theme to be the same as gtk2
<incorrect> Sysi, i guess there is no matching gtk3 mist theme
<Sysi> possible
<incorrect> yes that is it
<incorrect> greybird
<incorrect> now they look the same
<niuniomartinez> Ups...
<niuniomartinez> I think I did something wrong...
<niuniomartinez> It asked and I push a button witout reading the message.
<niuniomartinez> :$
<incorrect> hmm, now what package has more gtk3 themes
<niuniomartinez> 1hour
<niuniomartinez> No, 52 minutes...
<Sysi> greybird, adwaita and ambiance are in repositories, there are some themes in gnome-look but not too much
<niuniomartinez> No, 1 hour 3 minutes?
<niuniomartinez> Ok: my Xubuntu is updating (about 1 hour) and it's late here in Spain. Time to dinner :)
<niuniomartinez> Thanks for your help, knome. :)
<niuniomartinez> Good night.
<knome> niuniomartinez, :)
<knome> night
<niuniomartinez> Bye cha everybody! ;)
<incorrect> hmm the only theme i have is greybird that sets for any gtk3 app
<knome> incorrect, mm-hmm.
<incorrect> knome, any idea if i can apt-get some more themes?
<knome> i don't know about any other themes that support gtk3 as well as greybird
<knome> maybe you can search gnome-look.org
<knome> (gnome uses gtk themes too..)
<incorrect> i am lazy, i just want to apt-get
<incorrect> gnome? what is that
<knome> then i think you're out of luck, unless you get the ubuntu desktop themes
<knome> gnome is a DE as xfce is
<Sysi> incorrect: try adwaita or ambiance
<incorrect> ok i won't fight it, i will just stick with greybird
<fallon> hello, I'm looking to make a .deb file executable so that I can install it
<fallon> how can I go about doing that?
<fallon> I'm running 11.10, I'm just trying to install the opera browser
<lordjj> fallon create a .deb from source?
<genii-around> Not sure it needs to be executable. The usual way is sudo dpkg -i debfilename.deb
<fallon> oh, that worked
<fallon> well, now I feel dumb..
<fallon> thanks guys
<Sysi> you should use opera repositories
<antnash> Hey Sysi, do you know if it's possible to put a time out on the alternative CD language selection? my wireless keyboard doesn't seem to work on that screen
<niuniomartinez> Hello again.
<niuniomartinez> System upgraded, seems to work.
<niuniomartinez> That's all.
<niuniomartinez> Bye
<Sysi> antnash: I don't know
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 11.10 is out! Please get it from http://xubuntu.org/get | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? Use the mailing list at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<zacarias> My xubuntu (11.04 running on powerpc) is quite slow sometimes. The CPU monitors indicate an usage between 80 and 100 %. Is it normal? The memory usage is around 10%.
<Reddexx> hi
<Reddexx> can me help, i have a problem
<knome> !ask | Reddexx
<ubottu> Reddexx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Reddexx> i have a error in the installation " Invalid Argument"
<knome> where in the installation
<Reddexx> i have windows 7, will Xubuntu for SubSystem
<knome> you mean with Wubi?
<Reddexx> sry my english is not good
<Reddexx> yes
<knome> right, i don't know much about that...
<knome> what is your main language then?
<Reddexx> German
<knome> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<knome> you can try the #ubuntu-de channel
<Reddexx> thanks
<knome> they should be able to help with xubuntu too, and i think that is a wubi-specific error anyway
<antnash> Alright guys. I hav a problem with the alternate live disk. It doesn't recognise my wireless keyboard. Is there any way I can get it to boot straight in to a live session?
<knome> antnash, alternate installation does not have a live session
<antnash> Right. How can I install on to existing LVM partitions?
<knome> antnash, do you have a spare, non-wireless keyboard?
<antnash> nope
<antnash> where do I go from here?
<knome> not sure really. i don't know if any disc will recognise the cd...
<antnash> IS there anywhere I can go without waiting until tomorrow and then getting a PS/2 kb?
<knome> at least i am out of ideas
<antnash> This sucks ass
<knome> has the keyboard worked with previous xubuntu versions?
<antnash> it works fine once I'm actually into a session
<antnash> just not in the text parts
<knome> hmm.
<antnash> Tried 2 diff wireless kbs
<antnash> should it work with wireless keyboards?
<knome> i see no reason why it shouldn't. is it bluetooth or with usb-dongle?
<antnash> usb
<knome> mm-hmm.
<knome> maybe ask #ubuntu if they know about that stuff - this doesn't sound like a xubuntu-specific issue
<antnash> looks like I'll just have to get a PS/2 kb tomorrow
<knome> yeah. too bad it didn't work for you
<antnash> Fed up of Fedora. It's so much more hassle to get stuff to work properly
<knome> i hope you'll have better experiences with xubuntu, even if it's not starting so well :)
<antnash> yeah, I know I will
<antnash> This is all for my server. Just wanna get it all set up properly
<knome> there's ubuntu server too
<antnash> I suppose I could just delete everything but my storage LVM partition and install the rest on standard logical partitions
<antnash> It's only a home fileserver
<antnash> And I like the xfce desktop
<antnash> And I just wanted everything as easy as poss
<antnash> well that's long gone!!
<knome> sometimes that happens
<antnash> yup
<antnash> wouldn't go for win server tho
<knome> hah, that's a completely different world
<knome> btw, we have #xubuntu-offtopic for offtopic (non-support) chat, feel free to join
<antnash> Although it's been a nightmare trying to set up NFS properly between my windows laptop and linux server
<antnash> Well I could use help with the NFS
<knome> sure
<knome> if i only can help...
<antnash> Been getting access denied when trying to transfer to the nfs shares
<knome> (probably not though ;()
<antnash> full access given, no firewall
<knome> haven't been running windows systems in years
<knome> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<knome> have you read that?
<deithrian> Hello
<knome> hey
<deithrian> I'm trying to turn NumLock key on on boot but i can't find the /etc/gdm/ folder in 11.10
<deithrian> can someone help?
<knome> deithrian, 11.10 uses lightdm instead of gdm
<deithrian> knome, so the tutorial on the website is useless?
<knome> deithrian, which website?
<deithrian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<deithrian> also this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1694845
<knome> deithrian, have you tried the startx method?
<deithrian> knome, where can i read about it?
<knome> deithrian, it's on the NumLock page, more to bottom
<deithrian> knome, should i also uninstall the numlockx package?
<knome> deithrian, you need that for the startx method too
<deithrian> will give it a try thanks knome
<knome> np, hopefully that works
<deithrian> i hope so :) oh and btw Xubuntu 11.10 is awesome
<antnash> I'm hoping setting up apache and php is gonna be easier than on fed
<well_laid_lawn> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<knome> antnash, for a pure server, i think debian might just be a little better than *ubuntu*
<knome> antnash, but if it's a home file server, and you want gui, then i suppose xubuntu is a good choice too
<deithrian> well unfortunately that didn't help
<antnash> I do indeed want a gui
<antnash> Want to be able to vnc in
<antnash> if necessary
<knome> Guest38805, hhmh. you could try asking #ubuntu too, since this doesn't seem like a xubuntu-specific problem
<knome> antnash, yup, i can see that :)
<Guest38805> ok knome thanks
<antnash> how long should it take to install the alternate from a usb?
<antnash> well, it SHOULD be installing from a 1 GB partition on a hard disk, but it was saying that it couldn't mount the CDROM
<knome> antnash, afaik, if you use the usb disk creator, you can't install alternate there, you need a desktop iso. but installing should take about the same
<knome> hmmh.
<knome> i'm going offline for today
<knome> good luck everybody with your issues
<antnash> cheers for your help man
<knome> np
<antnash> night
<knome> see you later
<knome> night!
<Deithrian> gnite and thanks :)
<hellothere> I want to have all my windows maximized and all window decorations removed. I tried maximus, but it removes the window decorations only if i unmaximize a window and maximize it again. ideas?
<lorin`> maybe edit a theme to remove window decorations from it? prelude-4 is close-ish
<lukinfore> hellothere, probably better ask on #xfce. with fluxbox it's easy, not sure about xfwm
<hellothere> k, thanks
<gusnan> hellothere, that can be done with devilspie
<hellothere> that looks promising, thank you
<gusnan> hellothere, You could also try my project devilspie2 - Pretty much the same as devilspie, but LUA-based.
#xubuntu 2011-10-20
<hellothere> devilspie already did the trick :)
<hellothere> thanks again
<hellothere> bye
<deithrian> Still can't make NumLock to turn on after log-in
<deithrian> it doesn't work even with crontab
<deithrian> where can i add this command in 11.10 so it will work in Xubuntu 11.10 ? /usr/bin/numlockx on
<deithrian> the command works when i do it in terminal but it doesn't when added to a crontab file
<deithrian> NumLock is on only in the login screen but then it turns off after login
<lordjj> cpu usage monitor seems to indicate high cpu usage in Xubuntu 11.10. Didn't see such percentages in Ubuntu 10.04
<jordan_> help
<jordan_> is there anyone there that can help me
<jordan_> clear
<jordan_> exit
<ubuntu_> So, I'm on the live CD. My last install of Xubuntu was 10.04. What's new and exciting ...
<ubuntu_> Xubuntu 11.10 CD that is
<ubuntu_> I had a spin on the Ubuntu 11.10 Live CD ... hmm
<ubuntu_> How's the Foundation coming along?
<ubuntu_> If I knew how to change my nick to Mikodo with this live cd I would
<ubuntu_> Well .... I'll see you ... I'm off to look around in xubuntu 11.10
<ubuntu_> I see Pastebinit is included in the install. I was reading from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit where it gives an example of cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit
<ubuntu_> Where is the vertical line on a keyboard?
<ubuntu_> Oh, I found it || ... Sorry
<zus> how can i move this bottom pannel to the RIGHT of the screen? currently it only moves to left and bottom?
<xubuntu937> есть кто?
<darenw> are there multiple monitor experts here?
<well_laid_lawn> the bot knows
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<darenw> I was using Ubuntu just fine on two monitors - there was a setting window to turn off cloning and arrange the monitors left/right.
<darenw> Now I just added xubuntu (good riddance Unity) and can't find how to turn off cloning and otherwise tweak multiple monitors
<well_laid_lawn> xfce is a bit lighter than gnome and you have to set some things up manually
<well_laid_lawn> some ppl prefer that
<preecher> i do-)
<darenw> I like Arch with icewm, very light, but decided "just works" and less time on tweaking things was more important
<darenw> and couldn't get printing and other things to work on arch.  Ubuntu does everything fine "out of the box" but gnome/unity sux
<Epsilonultra> any linux(terminal) pros here
<Epsilonultra> i'm only semi new to linux bash but could use a tutorial
<well_laid_lawn> there's plenty on the net
<well_laid_lawn> but what do you want to know first?
<darenw> i've used bash or other shells since the 1980s.  no one is ever really expert though, just gradually less ignorant over time.
<well_laid_lawn> here's an easy trick
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<darenw> Seems like Settings -> Settings Manager -> Display ought to have something for dealing with multiple monitors...
<well_laid_lawn> I don't do multiple monitors but afaik you find the xrandr command that works for you and add it to autostart apps
<jarnos> darenw, yes, but you could install arandr to have more power over it.
<darenw> what's this new-fangled arandr?
<well_laid_lawn> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<darenw> is that what regular ubuntu uses for as GUI tool to set up multi-monitors?
<jarnos> darenw, no
<darenw> i wonder what it does use? something custom made by canonical?
<darenw> apt-getting the arandr....
<darenw> whoo-hoo!  two monitors working fine as one big desktop. wild out of control success!
 * well_laid_lawn cheers
<ktwo> hi, anyone had problems with the WiFi and /or notification on xubuntu? sometimes im getting disconnected and am not able to reconnect to Wifi
<ktwo> only the removal / reinsertion of the usb stick helps
<well_laid_lawn> check dmesg in a terminal
<ktwo> a lot of these: [  138.050179] wlan2: direct probe to 98:0c:82:3b:6f:6a timed out
<ktwo> has something changed in wlan stuff compared to 11.04?
<ktwo> because before i never had these
<ktwo> in 11.04 i did have to install the realtek driver manually, now it was recognized automatically , maybe that?
<peter-sdlkfjad> There is no sound for my user account. A dummy account works fine. Does anyone have solutions for this specific problem?
<well_laid_lawn> is your user in the audio group?
<durammx> hello all!
<durammx> I have a little problem with libreoffice on xubuntu
<durammx> the tool letter size is very small! How can I edit?
<benz0pila> ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ
<benz0pila> ЕПТА
<knome> !ru | benz0pila
<ubottu> benz0pila: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> i experienced some strange behavior with xfce4-panel and indicator-plugin *
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/szLEx.png   icons are reversed
<zniavre> to tell you the truth im using gnome-fallbacl + xfce4-panel ...
<zniavre> back*
<ke-> Cool desktop though
<knome> mm, nice idea to match the wallbg to panelbg
<zniavre> thank you but my worris is the order of the indicator-plugin in the panel
<zniavre> worrie*
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> do you experience the same behavior ?
<zniavre> where can i report this "bug" if ever it's one
<zniavre> ?
<durammx> I have a little problem with libreoffice on xubuntu.
<durammx> the tool letter size is very small! How can I edit?
<lordjj> How can change the icon for a custom launcher on the panel?
<lordjj> Never mind :P
<zniavre> good afternoon (again)
<zniavre> any idea about the indicator-plugin for xfce4-panel that is in reverse display ?
<zniavre> should i report a bug ?
<zniavre> (just want to know if it's my config gnome+xfce-panel or real bug )
<lordjj_> zinavre "reverse"?
<lordjj_> zniavre "reverse"?
<zniavre> lordjj_ left side et right and right side at left
<zniavre> et>at
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/szLEx.png
<lordjj_> zniavre I don't understand what's wrong
<zniavre> the indicator is not on good order
<zniavre> (im sorry i can't find word in english ...
<lordjj_> zniavre  try: right click panel > panel preferences > items,  use the up and down arrow icons to move stuff
<lordjj_> It seems only the power button is misplaced, right?
<zniavre> lordjj_ not that way let me try again > icons on left side should be in right side but only on the indicator-plugin wich is on right side of the panel
<zniavre> that right and volume and date-time (if any)
<lordjj_> well the volume, messaging, and wifi are in correct order
<zniavre> it should be from the right > power>volume>envelopp >wifi > dropbox
<zniavre> envelopp is messaging you are right sorry
<lordjj_> for me, the order is from right: power, wifi, envelope, sound
<zniavre> ho ? are you using xfce 11.10 ?
<lordjj_> and the power button is not part of the indicator plugin, yes xfce 11.10
<lordjj_> *xubuntu 11.10, xfce 4 :P
<zniavre> power is not a part of indicator-plugin ?
<lordjj_> the power button is part of another item, not indicator-plugin
<zniavre> ho ...
<zniavre> maybe it's due to my strange config
<zniavre> gnome+xfcepanel
<lordjj_> try moving the session menu item the way i told you
<lordjj_> "session menu" or something like that (session, shurdown, etc maybe)
<zniavre> session menu is stuck with all the indicators
<lordjj_> not that way on my panel
<lordjj_> well I have to go
<zniavre> :o(
<zniavre> thank you answering
<lordjj_> try the panel preferences > items > arrows and experiment with moving stuff
<lordjj_> also try to restart the panel in case its stuck (run and see: xfce4-panel --help )
<zniavre> i restarted it few time already (using it since yesterday)
<zniavre> ho leaving ...
<LyzardKing> I need help with xfce4-power-manager
<LyzardKing> It just is not starting
<jon5000> hello.  can someone help me add a printer to my xubuntu machine.  i have been having no luck
<jon5000> Help.  My printer is not showing up and i am having trouble getting it to connect.
<pistulet> heccrbt tcnm&
<pistulet> русские есть?
<genii-around> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sambro> in xubuntu, how do i set which desktop is default when i login?
<tsaavik> hey all, like many others (i'm sure) I've recently scurried over to xubuntu. Can anyone recommend a 'style' (theme) that works well? I'm using NOX, and it ALMOST works, I just can't tell which tab is active in a gnome-terminal. Thanks!
<Sysi> greybird is nice
<tsaavik> Sysi: Awesome, thanks! I can see the active tabs now :D Now I just have to get used to the bright white non-goth look, lol. :D
<sambro> what directory are the xubuntu desktop wallpapers in?
<joris> he doest somebody know a way to get a split screen in thunar, similar to F3 in nautilus?
<TheSheep> joris: you can't
<joris> hmmm... ok
<reon> oi
<roxx> how do I turn off the "Guest Account" that is automatically placed on the longin screen to xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> roxx: http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/how-to-disable-the-ubuntu-11-10-guest-session/
<roxx> charlie-tca: Thanks!
<knome> charlie-tca, thanks too :P
<Sysi> I wish I could've got autologin working
<Sysi> I'll check config..
<roxx> bye!
<Sysi> whee, just little tweaking
<knome> some lightdm stuff could go on the new website, once we get that published
<knome> that reminds me, i should fix things
<knome> meh
<w30> When I ctrl-alt-Fn1 and then back to X with ctrl-alt-Fn7 I get a black screen with wite cursor. If I highlight squares with the mouse, the squares redraw my screen. What gives?
<w30> I'm running compiz with --indirect-rendering --replace
<w30> It's ok without compiz
<w30> GForce 7900 GT/GTO
<uofm49426> xfce-radio-plugin is broken i think keep crashing
<Andres-kain> any .gdsII editor that anybody can recomend?
<knome> Andres-kain, i think your best friend might be "gdsii ubuntu" :) that gives at least some resources...
<Andres-kain> knome, I don't understand.
<knome> Andres-kain, i can't recommend any editors. you might want to check google
<Andres-kain> tried that, it refers me to projects that seem dataed.
<knome> mmh, i searched the ubuntu repositories for "gds" and i didn't get any results
<Andres-kain> was hoping someone here was using something like that.
<knome> mmh
<Andres-kain> electric is one. but no mention on gds that is true.
<knome> since xubuntu shares repositories with ubuntu, you could ask #ubuntu too, i think...
<knome> (more people there, so better possibilities to catch someone who uses something like that)
<Andres-kain> thanks! good idea!
<Zacarias> What does the "old" (as oposed to "linux" mean in a yaboot prompt?
<njok> what's a good theme for xubuntu, i like greybird but the color of the context menu is too dark,..
<knome> njok, no other theme supports gtk3 as well, but you could try bluebird and albatross too
<knome> njok, (greybird is based on bluebird)
<njok> ok, i'm going slowly through all of them :)
<knome> njok, at least in natty, wildbush made your session go nuts, so better watch out
<charlie-tca> Greybird is the only gtk2 and gtk3 theme
<charlie-tca> clearlooks works, but will make any gtk3 app look weird
<Zacarias> Is it Xubuntu 11.10 using Gnome 3-2-0? Shouldn' it be using Xfce?
<knome> Zacarias, it is not
<Zacarias> knome: that's what the System Monitor is saying (Linux 2.6.38-powerpc, GNOME 3.2.0)
<knome> Zacarias, that's because the system monitor is a gnome application, and the libraries it uses are from gnome 3.2.0
<Zacarias> knome, ok!
<larryni> Hi. I installed Xubuntu 11.10 earlier and can't connect to remote shares through Thunar or Gigolo. Gigolo says that it only supports Unix Device (file) protocol. Any ideas?
<knome> !info gvfs-backends
<ubottu> gvfs-backends (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - backends. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 343 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<Unit193> I think you may be looking for gvfs.... ^^^
<knome> larryni, install that
<larryni> Cheers. I checked earlier that gvfs was installed, never saw gvfs-backends! Off to try this.
<larryni> Thanks guys, that did the trick :)
<Zacarias> After lots of problems with the heaviness of 11.04 and the booting process (yaboot for ppc) with 11.10, I reinstalled 10.04 (maybe upgrade to 10.10). What do I loose?
<Andres-kain> leafpad?
<Zacarias> Andres-kain: that's for me? I'll loose leafpad? And is it important?
<Andres-kain> XD no. not important. i do not think.
<Andres-kain> you can always install it.
<Andres-kain> zacarias editor by default was mousepad i think.
<Zacarias> Yes, I think so
<Unit193> Mousepad was default, and an older version of Xfce
<Andres-kain> bye!
<babble> hey everyone -
<babble> I've been backing up my system directories following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<babble> after I borked something this afternoon, I tried restoring from my latest system backup to end up in a grub prompt instead of the usual grub loader; following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 to do a fresh install of grub (i.e. grub-install --boot-directory=/media/xubuntu /dev/sda) still dropped me to a grub prompt instead of booting to a desktop.
<babble> has Xubuntu done something I need to be aware of wrt to the usual Grub installation?
#xubuntu 2011-10-21
<franklet> hi guys, just switched from regular ubuntu and have a question, how can you set an external display to extended desktop instead of mirroring? any help appreciated, it seems its not as easy as ubuntu to just google and find an answer
<well_laid_lawn> franklet: have a look at arandr
<well_laid_lawn> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<franklet> thanks
<franklet> oh sweet can you also use this to set a custom resolution on the external?
<Skapare> Xubuntu is w/o Unity, right?
<|Slacker|> yep
<Skapare> ok, then I like it already
<Skapare> thanks!  I'll go get it
<jeremy-77> NICE ! and there is lots of people in here..  I found my alternative to unity!  I really like this desktop. I always get rid of bottom pannel in ubuntu gnome 2 and add docky and looks like you guys have this set up much like I customize my ubuntu  to always look!
<madbovine> It is pretty nice I would agree
<jeremy-77> will I be able to install my proprietary ati driver ? radeon hd 2600 xt    ?
<madbovine> There's probably a work around for it...not one I know but I'm sure you can search the ubuntu forums for an answer
<jeremy-77> well install just finish and it is ready to restart so I guess I will find out in a few :)
<attar> when i ran the "additional drivers" the ati driver popped up right away.
<jeremy-77> attar,  Awesome!
<jeremy-77> with that and wine 1.3.3 I should have my WOW game up and running pretty quick too then
<attar> i was hesitant to install 11.10 but actually it couldn't have gone smoother
<jeremy-77> running real smooth so far but I have two options for the ati driver both are smae except one says (post-release updates) at the end. should I use that one?
<attar> fwiw, i tried the post-release version first and it gave an error but the other worked fine.
<jeremy-77> ill use the other one then
<franklet> i can't seem to create an xorg.conf file, any suggestions?
<lev_> Hey everyone
<franklet> hi
<well_laid_lawn> franklet: are you using sudo?
<well_laid_lawn> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<franklet> yes
<franklet> sudo Xorg -configure
<well_laid_lawn> it'll save the file in the directory you are in
<well_laid_lawn> check your home dir
<franklet> i get an error says "fatal server error"
<well_laid_lawn> you have to not have X running to do it
<franklet> oh, whats the command to stop x running? and if x manages windows will it affect the gui?
<well_laid_lawn> if you kill X all the apps with windows open close
<well_laid_lawn> why do you think you need an xorg.conf file?
<franklet> i want to set a resolution that isn't currently available
<well_laid_lawn> you can set that in one of the files in xorg.conf.d
<franklet> my external monitor is 1920x1080 but I want to run it at 1280x720
<well_laid_lawn> 10-monitor.conf or something
<franklet> oh, thanks!
<jeremy-77> Is there a way I can check my d3d in terminal? I just installed the proprietary ati driver
<well_laid_lawn> probably but I don't use the proprietry drivers
<well_laid_lawn> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<franklet> is ubottu a person or automated response?
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<well_laid_lawn> !messagethebot | it you want to practise
<ubottu> it you want to practise: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jeremy-77> http://pastebin.com/9iWGN6BZ
<jeremy-77> dose this look right?
<well_laid_lawn> it says direct rendering yes so it should be fine
<jeremy-77> good ! http://pastebin.com/7T1Uyfe9    this was glxgears output
<well_laid_lawn> glxgears isn't a benchmark - it changes if you make the window larger or change desktops
<jeremy-77> im still kinda new to linux so I am just trying to be sure this is all running stable
<franklet> so i dont seem to have any conf file in xorg.conf.d to do with my monitor, just trackpoint, mouse, wacom (which i assume is the tablet thing)
<franklet> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<jeremy-77> man I am super impressed with xubuntu over ubuntu! I think I may like this even more than the old gnome 2.
<franklet> reminds of osx with the dick
<franklet> dock*
<jeremy-77> l
<jeremy-77> lol  well i read that osx got there look from linux but I dont always believe everything I read. I guess osx and linux are close in code and some what more compatable then microsoft right?
<franklet> i guess so, osx doesn't play nice with others tho
<jeremy-77> Ive tinkered with linux for a couple years or since ubuntu 7.04 off and on mostly on laptop but I finally ditched microsoft about 2 months ago and am determined not to go back. im just trying to find the right flavor linux for me and I may have hit the jackpot tonight with this one
<franklet> nice, what other ones have you tried? i think i'm still looking for one i like ive only tried ubuntu with gnome and kde and then salix and now this
<jeremy-77> I found a program called mangler that completely replaces ventrillo for me and my wow seems to run better in whine then windows
<jeremy-77> fedora has a new distro called fuduntu but I did not spend a lot of time with it and I tried open suse once but came back to ubuntu
<jeremy-77> oh and I tried debian sqeeze but had hardware issues
<jeremy-77> and KDE just has way too much bells and whistles for me and reminds me more of windows then linux
<jeremy-77> i think KDE is trying to compete with a windows 7 f antsy look but maybe I am wrong .  I like simple and easy quick and customizable like gnome 2 or now xfce
<jeremy-77> I dont like a desktop that makes you jump through to many hoops to find what your looking for
<franklet> ya i liked gnome 2, the only reason i decided to give xubuntu a shot was because when i got rid of gnome 3 i must have corrupted something cause it got stuck part way through booting
<franklet> ya i agree, simple is nice
<timboy777> just installed xubuntu and I like my gnome 2 functionality back but i can't disable touchpad clicking. how do i do this? I installed gsynaptics but can't find it or figure out how to do what I need to.
<timboy777> the menu in ubuntu exists but not in xfce :/
<franklet> even right now im frustrated with xubuntu, my bluetooth mouse wont sync even though it says it's synced and i was about to say the exact same thing about the touchpad
<franklet> so annoying
<timboy777> yes very annoying google wasn't much help
<timboy777> got a lot of info about older versions of xubuntu
<jeremy-77> well whats funny is I have ubuntu 10.04 on laptop now and I installed docky and set it up with one button drop down for menu and when I ran live cd of xubuntu on desktop next to my laptop they are set up identical to each other so the look i was trying to achieve in ubuntu is default in xubuntu lol
<franklet> haha
<jeremy-77> what is the default dock in xubunt ?
<franklet> no clue
<franklet> i'm gonna put ubuntu back on, too many exams now, no time to tinker. take care
<jeremy-77> it dose not seem as customizable as docky but maybe I am not finding the right settings for it
<timboy777> the dock definitely sucks. you can't even drag shortcuts to it...
<timboy777> but it seems to work. I've replicated gnome 2 interface with compiz very nicely
<jeremy-77> docky has been my favorite so far. wonder how hard it would be to replace the default one with docky?
<timboy777> just remove the default one and set docky in the startup apps would be my guess
<timboy777> sounds simple
<jeremy-77> yeah I think i will do that
<timboy777> it's for my mom so I won't be exploring that option. but I will be using this myself. Honestly Ubuntu made a huge mistake with new interface
<timboy777> gnome 3 is crap also for that matter
<jeremy-77> I absolutely agree! gnome 3 is bad and unity is horrible !
<timboy777> yup
<timboy777> i just hope they figure it out sooner than later
<timboy777> i'd hate to see a bunch of people jump ship on that account
<timboy777> i'm just glad I can replicate look and feel on xubuntu
<timboy777> i have compiz set to expo out on left click on left side of screen
<timboy777> without that I can't use my pc anymore and my mom is the same now.
<jeremy-77> if not for fact they took gnome 2 out of 11.10 completely i would have stayed but they took the option out and made it difficult to get back to gnome 2 and I tried many times to make myself like unity or gnome 3 but it is not for me
<timboy777> agreed
<timboy777> the crappy gnome replacement doesn't do anything. tried it and it isn't compiz or anything
<jeremy-77> maybe it was a good thing . I found xubuntu and am very impressed
<jeremy-77> yeah i think they broke compiz
<timboy777> I'm not impressed with customization in settings menu. ie no backup or things like that
<timboy777> i have compiz working fine after i installed it
<timboy777> they just don't have it easily installable and set as default
<timboy777> pity
<timboy777> theme is ok but not very nice
<jeremy-77> I used compiz for a while for all the fun effects but the only thing I think I would like to bring from unity to this is the split windows
<timboy777> split windows?
<jeremy-77> you grab a window and throw it to one side and it splits to half the window and you can do the same with another window on the other side
<timboy777> oh compiz does that now
<timboy777> when i installed it it is set up that way by default
<jeremy-77> it dose ? awesome. I like being able to drag a window to the top and it automatically becomes full screen and to drag it away from top it goes back to nrmal size
<timboy777> plus like i said setting the zoom out of expo to left clicking on left of the screen is amazingly helpful. makes multitasking amazingly smooth especially on a laptop
<timboy777> yeah works like a charm
<timboy777> also double clicking top bar does the same thing now
<jeremy-77> how did you install compiz?
<timboy777> https://plus.google.com/101839830409692150605/posts/9mRyYqdnPj5
<jeremy-77> do you live int the US ?
<timboy777> yes
<timboy777> Oregon.
<jeremy-77> missouri ?
<jeremy-77> oh ok
<timboy777> lol
<jeremy-77> I got a buddy name tim who has bday of 7-7-77 just making sure you was not him
<jeremy-77> I think his wife is from oregon lol
<timboy777> lol
<timboy777> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10202011-081416pm.php
<timboy777> that's how i have the desktop set up
<timboy777> that's a good birthdate
<timboy777> i was born in 86 though
<jeremy-77> yeah I got him into ubuntu a year ago. and seen your 777 at the end of you name is why I had to ask lol
<timboy777> ah makes sense. what a coincidence. well good talking to you. my email is richard [ at ] thecornbread.com if you ever wanna talk linux
<jeremy-77> i was born 77
<jeremy-77> cool thanks
<timboy777> np ttyl
<cjs> What's the equivalent, in Xfce, of "gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_key_theme Emacs"?
<cjs> Now that I've switched, I keep closing windows when all I want to do is delete the previous word in what I'm typing. :-(
<gusnan> cjs, xfconf-query -c xsettings -p /Gtk/KeyThemeName -s Emacs
<gusnan> cjs, http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=4731
<w30> what's the differenc between a xfc4 and a xubuntu login?
<cjs> gusnan: Thanks!
<cjs> w30: The background picture and the colours, as far as I can tell.
<w30> cjs, that's all I see also, ha
<cjs> w30: I tried to figure out the other day how it even figures out which session you chose when you logged in, but I can't. The same startup script is run with the same parameters.
<w30> cjs, xfc4 has a mouse on the screen and in your hand I guess?  *smile*
<Sysi> if you load xfce-session on first login, it gives you default xfce settings, if you login to xubuntu-session, xubuntu defaults
<Sysi> if you mix between sessions, weird stuff
<ball> How can I give several users r/w access to USB storage devices such as Flash sticks, MP3 players and cameras?  Is there a group they need to belong to?
<Sysi> format devices as fat32
<Sysi> mp3 players and cameras propably need that anyway
<Sysi> then they should just work when you plug them in
<ball> Sysi: They work for the first user (my daughter), but not for an additional user (me)
<ball> ...perhaps I just need rwx permissions for the mount point.
<ball> I could create a group but I didn't know whether Xubuntu already had a group for media mounts.
<well_laid_lawn> it'll be the storage group you need to be in
<ball> Thanks well_laid_lawn
<ball> I'll try that now.
<ball> Hmm...
<ball> Does Xubuntu ship with the "storage" group?
<ball> Oh dear.  I really shouldn't have done what I just did. :-/
<ball> I seem to have removed my daughter from the sudoers file.
<ball> ...and I'm not in it, so... guess I'll be reinstalling then.
<well_laid_lawn> ball: boot into recovery mode
<well_laid_lawn> if you don't want to reinstall
<ball> well_laid_lawn: This might be a good time for me to upgrade anyway.  First to tar up our user folders and move them to another machine.
<well_laid_lawn> luck :)
<George> Hello, umm when i set up the power options its like they never take effect because the laptop just shuts down, no suspend or hibernate
<George> Is this a bug?
<ronsonol> is there a way to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 from the disc (rather than the Update Manager)?
<well_laid_lawn> use the alternate cd
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<sandra__> Hello my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra__> I trust you all are doing well today .
<sandra__> Could someone here kindly tell me if Thunar is capable of opening up another windwo pain using using "new tab" function found in gnome's nautilus ?
<kasztan85> hi all
<kasztan85> i've stupid question
<sandra__> kasztan85, Hello
<sandra__> what's your question ?
<kasztan85> how can I autosort my icons on desktop in xubuntu (xfce) ? ;>
<kasztan85> sort by name or type
<sandra__> I believe that option can be accessed by simply using the right mouse click option
<kasztan85> i dont have this option
<kasztan85> in this menu
<sandra__> kasztan85, Are you on a laptop or desktop ?
<kasztan85> laptop
<kasztan85> acer
<kasztan85> xubuntu 11.04
<well_laid_lawn> kasztan85: there's a file you can edit
<kasztan85> where?
<sandra__> kasztan85, oh I see I'm using Xubuntu 11.10.
<well_laid_lawn> in ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/
<sandra__> I've never used Xubuntu 11.04
<kasztan85> ok
<kasztan85> in HOME folder?
<kasztan85> well_laid_lawn, ?
<well_laid_lawn> and then in a terminal do   xfdesktop --reload
<well_laid_lawn> yep in your home folder
<well_laid_lawn> make sure you can view hidden files
<kasztan85> ok
<sandra__> kasztan85, good luck to you I have to install Xubuntu 11.10 on a friends system.
<sandra__> Good luck.
<kasztan85> well_laid_lawn, but how to add option autosort on menu?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know if you can
<kasztan85> hm...
<well_laid_lawn> maybe someone in #xfce will know about that
<kasztan85> ok
<Hoaas> Hi! I installed Ubuntu, but found out I couldn't live with Unity or Gnome 3, so I decided to try out Xfce4. However, it doesn't quite work out of the box with dual monitor. I managed to fix this with a single xrandr-command, but I have to do this every reboot. Are there a proper way to make it more permanent?
<zacarias> how do you enable file sharing (so that other computers may connect to yours) in Xubuntu?
<bazhang> samba? nfs? something else?
<bazhang> ubottu, nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<zacarias> bazhang: I don't know
<knome> Hoaas, add the xrandr command to your autostarted applications in settings manager -> session and startup -> tab application autostart
<bazhang> zacarias, if you could specify, then we could come to some recommendation
<Hoaas> knome: Ok, thanks. :)
<knome> np
<knome> zacarias, does windows computers need to access the files?
<zacarias> bazhang: no, just macs
<zacarias> knome: no, just macs
<zacarias> knome: any suggestions? I can't find a "file sharing" program or menu, like I could in Ubuntu
<knome> zacarias, install gvfs-backends and try gigolo
<zacarias> knome: it's installed and gigolo is working. Actually I'm using it to transfer files (although I find it very slow for an ethernet connection). But what if I want to connect from the other computer?
<Sam42> Hi all, Whenever I change the theme in xfce settings manager -> appearance it seems to muck up the gtk3 theme, and I also appear to be unable to manage the gtk3 theme using something like gnome-tweak-tool
<Sam42> any ideas?
<anichols> Sam42: How does it get mucked up?
<Sam42> It changes to whatever the default is i'm assuming, it's grey and very blocky
<Sam42> it doesn't happen when greybird is selected, but if I was to try to use another theme
<anichols> Sam42: Have you tried tinkering within 'Window Manager' instead the settings manager?
<anichols> Sam42: I had a similar issue because I was only looking at 'Appearance' and wondering why the theme wasn't being properly applied.
<Sam42> I'm using compiz, so those options are unavailable to me currently
<Sam42> i'll disable compiz and have a look, cheers
<anichols> Sam42: Good luck, man, glad to be of help.
<anichols> Is there a way to install Ubuntu's cpu throttling feature (adjustable via a panel item) in XUbuntu?  My laptop cannot run at it's full CPU speed without overheating and causing a thermal cutout...
<Sam42> does xfce4-cpufreq-plugin not work?
<anichols> Sam42: I couldn't get it to work, but maybe that was because of the failing hard drive I was using at the time....just reinstalled on a fresh drive, so I'll give it another crack.
<anichols> Sam42: I assume I have to add-apt it, correct?
<Sam42> It doesn't work for me actually, just gave it a go
<anichols> ...gah, I hate trying to tinker when I'm tired...but it's the only free time I have. :(
<anichols> What was the command in terminal to install a new application?  *feeling a bit stupid here, since I use it all the time*
<Sam42> sudo apt-get install
<anichols> apt-get, I was typing add-apt.....*laughs*
<Sam42> hehe
<Sam42> have you attempted sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils and then something like sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave ?
<anichols> Nope, but that will be my next attempt to get cpu throttling working if this line of inquiry fails.
<anichols> It seems to be working.... xfce40cpufreq-plugin was precisely what I needed.
<anichols> *swaps out the 0 with a -.....and curses laptop keyboards in the dark*
<Sam42> ah, great! doesn't seem to make a difference for me
<anichols> Problem is I can't change the frequency, it ignores me....I guess cpufrequtils is needed even if apt-get didn't see that when I installed the plugin.
<Sam42> ah, that's what I meant
<Sam42> that also didn't seem to make a difference unfortunately
<anichols> We shall see, the install looks promising in terminal.
<anichols> And nada...you were correct.  Cursors and crashes. :P
<Sam42> :/
<anichols> But the cpufreq-set -g powersave command let me shove it into powersave manually.
<anichols> *writes a desktop command icon to do this a little more cleanly, it's a kludge but it solves the problem*!!!
<anichols> There we go...a launcher that shoves me into powersave with but a typed in sudo password each time....that'll work.  Thank you, Sam.
<Sam42> glad there was some solution!
<anichols> Only way to clean it up further is to install them into the panel as clickable icons, give each one a different color, and to give out a way to hardocde my sudo password into it so I don't need to type it in each time I change frequencies.
<anichols> Other than that, I'm golden....or as golden as I can get.  I figure the plugin itself fails since it probably doesn't have sudo backing, which it needs.)
<anichols> Don't suppose you know a way to do the latter, giving the launcher the sudo password so I don't need to retype it over and over again?
<Sam42> I'm not sure it's that, i just attempted it and it doesn't seem to make a difference. I would suspect it's a user groups thing or packages problem, but I can't seem to find much useful information on it
<anichols> *nods*
<Sam42> gah, no luck on changing the gtk3 theme in xubuntu yet
<Sam42> it seems to set to whatever the theme in settings -> appearances is, but most of those themes don't have gtk3 counterparts
<volker> hi there, i am a newbee to xubuntu. Uses ubuntu9.04 before. How can i get the drive icons of the desktop and put them in a new menuitem in the top-panel?
<volker> like 9.04 gnome2.x do it with the menu "places"
<GridCube> volker: this is what i did to create a pseudo-places on xubuntu:
<GridCube> first i created an empty launcher; rightclicmenu>panel>new launcher
<GridCube> then i added a thunar launcher, and changed it starting point
<GridCube> for example, thunar ~/
<GridCube> for Home
<GridCube> then i added a few more launchers for thunar directing me to different folders
<GridCube> all on one single launch box
<volker> thanks for your answer. As i klick (right) on the panel, i didn't see "new launcher". I only see preferences, move, delete and Panel> ? I uses the newest Xubuntu
<GridHacker> volker: :D see what i said:  rightclicmenu > PANEL > new launcher
<volker> i uses the german version. I didn't find a PANEL entry in the rightclicmenu
<GridCube> oh... you just said you did¿?
<GridCube> its the only one that has a sub-menu :)
<Sam42> for anyone interested I managed to set the gtk3 theme to something different to the gtk2 theme by copying /usr/share/themes/greybird/gtk-3.0 into ~/.config, I assume this will work with other gtk-3 themes
<volker> @girdcube aka:hacker.... i'll try that...
<GridCube> !tab | volker
<ubottu> volker: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<GridCube> :D
<gentoo_drummer> anyone here?
<Taruk> Woohoo! switched over from ubuntu classic desktop to xubuntu, should have done this long time ago!
<charlie-tca> !anyone | gentoo_drummer
<ubottu> gentoo_drummer: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gentoo_drummer> just wondering if i can get I used the command line installation since i hate unity and installed xfce. the system is incredible fast, even quicker than my debian and i was wondering if someone could tell me how can i get the default ubuntu font rendering?
<gentoo_drummer> or xubuntu, rather, although I would guess its the same?
<GridCube> i do not understand your question
<charlie-tca> They are not the same. Xubuntu defaults to droid fonts, Ubuntu defaults to Ubuntu fonts
<gentoo_drummer> ok
<gentoo_drummer> all im wondering is how do they get rendered though
<gentoo_drummer> cause i have installed xfce on my system and it's a vast difference from xubuntu xfce
<charlie-tca> I don't understand rendering
<gentoo_drummer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11346523
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is a full operating system that is built around Xfce, Xfce itself is a desktop environment that needs other things to make it complete as an OS
<gentoo_drummer> maybe this can clear up things a bit
<charlie-tca> If you installed Ubuntu and added Xfce4, you should install xubuntu-desktop to get the Xubuntu components
<Taruk> Another Q: did anyone manage to make thunar with gvfs-backend (^L, sftp:// address) pop up a passprhase dialogue for the right private key? I have gnome-keyring and libpam-gnome-keyring installed and ssh-agent running but they don't seem to cooperate.
<Taruk> Maybe I should strace thunar to see whether it even connects to SSH_AUTH_SOCK at all
<gentoo_drummer> charlie-tca: erm.. I would rather install xubuntu than do that..
<gentoo_drummer> all i need is a clean base system
<gentoo_drummer> i don't want all the libraries that are built in around xubuntu
<gentoo_drummer> xfce = 100MB
<gentoo_drummer> xubuntu = 1GB
<GridCube> -no-install-recommends
<charlie-tca> Then I have no answer to make it work the same
<gentoo_drummer> essentially, I just need a debian desktop sort of thing, with the bleeding edge of ubuntu but not all the desktop non-sense
<gentoo_drummer> but I do love the font rendering
<GridCube> .... then >--no-install-recommends gentoo_drummer
<gentoo_drummer> huh?
<GridCube> gentoo_drummer: if you >sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --no-install-recomends   you get just the desktop and nothing of "all the nonsense"
<gentoo_drummer> really???
<GridCube> pretty much
<gentoo_drummer> so no artwork, lightdm etc?
<charlie-tca> GridCube: did you try that?
<gentoo_drummer> nop
<GridCube> :/ charlie-tca i did not
<charlie-tca> xubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that pulls in the other stuff. It does nothing on it's own
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> sorry then
<charlie-tca> It is only needed to be installed for an upgrade to the next release
<gentoo_drummer> lol
<gentoo_drummer> so are there any other reccomendations then?
<gentoo_drummer> essentially, I just need "xubuntu-fonts"
<gentoo_drummer> and all the libriaries it needs
<gentoo_drummer> no artwork, light-dm or any other fancy stuff
<gentoo_drummer> xfce + xubuntu fonts
<gentoo_drummer> but with xubuntu fonts, there is also different font configuration
<charlie-tca> install droid fonts, change fonts in all the places in settings manager that have them
<gentoo_drummer> charlie-tca: they just dont seem the same
<gentoo_drummer> :/
<gentoo_drummer> i think xubuntu has settings for lcd and the way that the libraries are patched too
<gentoo_drummer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Font_Smoothing
<gentoo_drummer> i think this is it..
<gentoo_drummer> i want xfce plus font smoothing or the way it is used in xubuntu/ubuntu
<ball> "font smoothing" == antialiased fonts?
<silner> Anyone know why my system would restart in Unity even when my last login selection was Xubuntu?
<skrite> hey all
<raju> i wanna formaty a drive in xubuntu how can i do it ?
<raju> format*
<GridCube> install gparted
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted
<raju> GridCube:  thanks man , i will give a try
<ronsonol> Is there a way to upgrade from xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 from the CD (rather than the Update Manager)?
<charlie-tca> ronsonol: yes
<charlie-tca> download the desktop cd, insert it in the drive while at the desktop
<charlie-tca> it should spin up, open thunar, and ask if you want to upgrade
<babble> hey all - I'm using apt-get download to download all of my installed packages, but it apparently can't find *two* packages out of the list of installed generated with Synapytic (Save Markings As...) *or* dpkg --get-selections (it fails with either list for two packages); is there a way to get verbose output for apt-get failures so I can see what it can't find?
<ronsonol> charlie-tca - oh, okay.  I had tried booting from it and didn't see any option.  Just not the right approach.
<charlie-tca> babble: use -m ?
<charlie-tca> apt-get --help in a terminal will show the options.
<raju> ronsonol you should get a upgrarde option if you're booting from the live cd at one stage , do you have multi OS in your system ?
<ronsonol> raju - no, have a lot of partitions but only one OS.
<babble> charlie-tca: yeah, that's the basic help fiie; I've looked at that. I'm not using apt-get interactively, so I don't know WHERE in the list it fails
<raju> then i  am sure you should get a upgrade while doing installation at before partition selection
<babble> does apt-get do a log somewhere I could look at?
<charlie-tca> babble: try running 'sudo apt-get update' first, to see if it will tell you have missing packages.
<ronsonol> raju - okay, I didn't want to get to far into it and find I was installing new with no option to upgrade.
<william12> there should be 4 different options and "upgrade" is one of them. should be the second option
<charlie-tca> then try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', which should show partial installs and such things. Hitting no will stop the updates
<babble> charlie-tca: yeah, I thought about that too - apt-get update says I've got no missing sources :)
<babble> ahh! dist-upgrade I hadn't thought of.
<babble> lemme try :)
<babble> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> np
<charlie-tca> It's worth a shot, anyway
<raju> charlie-tca:  i think it is sudo de-release-upgrade ?
<charlie-tca> no
<raju> charlie-tca:  suggest me back if it is wrong my friend
<charlie-tca> babble is trying to find missing packages. He does not want to upgrade to the next release
<william12> ahh
<babble> oh, I don't mean to interrupt, if you're helping raju, sorry :)
<babble> I'm already running 11.10 :)
<raju> oh i thought you suggesting for upgrading issue
<charlie-tca> As to ronsonol, letting the cd spin up when ;logged in will give a prompt to upgrade from the cd itself
<babble> raju: my fault, sorry, I thought you were okay with your question :)
<ronsonol> Incidentally, suspicious of upgrading from the Update Manager lest I wind up with Ubuntu proper rather than Xubuntu.  Had this hose an EasyPeasy install once.
<charlie-tca> sudo do-release-upgrade will upgrade to the next release, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will only install updates
<raju> babble:  dont say sorry man , cheer up
<raju> charlie-tca:  we have sudo apt-get upgrade for that
<charlie-tca> ronsonol: if you do not have the ubuntu-desktop package installed it should not happen
<babble> ronsonol: I used the Upgrade Manager to upgrade from Xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 this time around; no problems (but YMMV, naturally)
<charlie-tca> raju: if you do want not want all the updates, yes. That will not allow the kernel to update, though
<raju> YMMV ?
<babble> "Your mileage may vary" - a US colloquialism to mean, roughly, "it works for me - it should for you, but don't beat me if it doesn't."
<ronsonol> Noticed also upgrading from the Update Manager that it was installing Unity, which I thought was specifically Ubuntu (don't have it on Xubuntu 11.04 anyway).
<charlie-tca> You are correct. Unity is Ubuntu only
<babble> there are some oddball unity dependences in a couple of my Gnome apps
<raju> charlie-tca:  oh ok so bottom line is dist-upgrade for kernel and as well as apps too . right ?
<charlie-tca> Did you install Xubuntu from cd?
<babble> I've got pieces of Unity installed, but I'm not running in the Unity desktop
<charlie-tca> raju: dist-upgrade is for any update that adds a new package. upgrade only allows packages existing on the computer to update.
<ronsonol> I installed 11.04 from CD.
<charlie-tca> If you use upgrade all the time, eventually, your system will be very out-of-date, since you will have a ton of stuff not updating
<charlie-tca> ronsonol: installed gnome apps? It is possible an app you installed did install unity without you realizing it.
<raju> so dist-upgrade is best i think
<charlie-tca> raju: yes, but if it says it will do a partial upgrade, it is best to wait a few days to do the updates.
<charlie-tca> upgrade is like using update-manager and unchecking stuff
<ronsonol> Hm, it's possible something I have installed has become dependent on Unity, but I haven't needed it so far.
<raju> charlie-tca:  yes i have seen a thread of your in UBF about partial
<babble> (sigh, waiting for 9,000 libs to finish downloading so I can try dist-upgrade to locate my missings. hehe)
<charlie-tca> raju: really? I try not to use forums, but it is always possible someone quoted me.
<raju> charlie-tca:  man you not allowed me to say "thanks for that post " now i have got chance "  thank t\you very much man"
<ronsonol> What screwed upgrading EasyPeasy using the Upgrade Manager is that EP has a custom kernel, and Upgrade Manager grabbed the stock Ubuntu kernel.
<charlie-tca> raju: you are welcome
<ronsonol> er, Update Manager, that is.
<charlie-tca> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<charlie-tca> I think easypeasy falls under that too.
<ronsonol> charlie-tca: I installed xubuntu on my eee, and it works so well, I don't even see the point of EasyPeasy anymore.
<charlie-tca> I would be really careful about those non-supported derivatives. They can be really tricky
<ronsonol> W'anyway, I'm going to try the disc while logged in.  I'll talk to y'all later if I don't blow things up too bad. :)
<charlie-tca> back ups!
<ronsonol> charlie-tca yes, Yes, YES!
<babble> okay, my OTHER strange issue for today: I have a set of backup scripts that I run through Zenity to give me progress bars and etc. while rsync does its thing.
<babble> I have copies of those in /etc/cron.hourly, but cron jobs won't run with an interface will they?
<babble> even though my scripts call zenity, they'll still run non-interactively when run from cron, or am I missing something?
<william12> does xubuntu have good looking login screens? mine looks like something from win3.1
<charlie-tca> william12: are you a clean Xubuntu install?
<charlie-tca> Oneiric has very nice looking wallpaper, it matches the desktop wallpaper by default
<william12> yes from a month ago, cuz upgrade failed
<charlie-tca> Are the users and passwords on the left?
<william12> sorry no the users and passwords are in the center
<william12> black background
<charlie-tca> make sure lightdm-gtk-greeter is installed
<charlie-tca> Not sure why it did not pick up the changes. Is it up-to-date?
<william12> yes. its up-to-date. just got 17 updates like an hour ago
<william12> this is what i get when i try to install"lightdm-gtk-greeter is already the newest version."
<charlie-tca> I don't know why it won't change then.
<charlie-tca> I get the desktop wallpaper as the plymouth wallpaper and lightdm wallpaper. It makes it look the same all the way through the boot to the desktop
<william12> would removing and reinstalling  lightdm  make a difference?
<charlie-tca> I don't honestly know.
<charlie-tca> Do you see the wallpaper splash screen when booting? It should show up with the plymouth throbber on it
<charlie-tca> If you do not see it then, reinstalling lightdm won't help, because the video card is not capable of showing it
<charlie-tca> The video mode before logging in is different than the mode used after logging in
<GridCube> william12: you could what does /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf says
<GridCube> maybe you can edit it yourself
<william12> when its loading i see "xubuntu" with a nice blue background, then goes into crap login black screen win3.1 style... lol
<charlie-tca> Then it might help to reinstall lightdm. but you have to make sure all of it gets removed, including the lightdm-greeter and lightdm-unity-greeter
<GridCube> thats plymouth, then lightdm
<charlie-tca> if you have either of those, you can try removing them, too, first.
<antnash> Hey guys. I got a problem. Just installed from the alternate disk and it's telling me that the su password is wrong
<antnash> my password is pretty much the same for everything, is there a default password?
<charlie-tca> It should be the same password you logged in with
<GridCube> su as it is doesnt work on ubuntu, we use sudo
<antnash> doesn't appear to be
<charlie-tca> !root
<william12> this is whats in my conf
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<william12> [SeatDefaults]
<william12> user-session=xubuntu
<william12> greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<antnash> lol
<charlie-tca> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<charlie-tca> That one, I think is better
<GridCube> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<GridCube> yep
<charlie-tca> There is no default password, It should be exactly the password you log in with, but sometimes things break.
<antnash> bloody hope it hasn't broken. Just installed and can't be arsed to do it again
<GridCube> do a sudo apt-get update
<charlie-tca> Try the fixsudo link above, it should help
<GridCube> and if it ask your password and works then nothing has broken
<antnash> it did work. Not broken. Phew!
<GridCube> :) yes, ubuntu doestn use "su" it wont work
<antnash> anyone got a recommended vnc?
<antnash> server
<charlie-tca> Good catch, GridCube
<GridCube> :D
<charlie-tca> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<antnash> Just looking for a recommendation. I know what it is
<GridCube> i never used any so .. :/
<antnash> fair play
<charlie-tca> All I use is sshfs-fuse
<Unit193> antnash: There is always x11vnc :P
<antnash> just installed it
<ronsonol> I'm back, but Ubuntu upgrades are still rude.
<sandra_> G'day my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I hope you are doing well.
<skrite> G'day,, sandra_
<ronsonol> Xubuntu is my preferred distro, or I wouldn't be running it.  But I wish upgrades (Ubuntu in general) would say, "you have that installed, we still have that, we'll install it again."
<ronsonol> or "you took that out, we won't reinstall it."
<sandra_> I was wondering if anyone here would be kind enough to tell me if the file manager Thunar has a "view tab" function as the one found in gnome nautilus ?
<sandra_> skrite, Hello
<skrite> there is a view menu
<skrite> but thunar doesn't do tabs
<ronsonol> What is for editing the menu again?
<Sysi> thunar doesn't have tabs
<Sysi> ronsonol: alacarte or lxmenuedit
<ronsonol> Sysi, is one of those installed by default?
<Sysi> no
<sandra_> skrite,that's a pity I think a feature like that would only add needed function and help w/providing step in user friendliness
<Sysi> for alacarte you might want to run 'apt-get --no-install-recommends alacarte'
<ronsonol> Sysi, how's lxmenuedit?  I haven't used that.
<Sysi> sandra_: I like my filemanager simple, tabs are just terrible. You can install nautilus and set it to be default filemanager, you may need to do some fiddling when it takes over the desktop
<Sysi> ronsonol: neither have I
<ronsonol> Sysi -- okay, I'll stick with alacarte.
<ubuntu_> hi, i want to know if ican preview music files on mouse hover in xubuntu 11.10
<sandra_> Sysi,  I don't believe tabs would complicate the Thunar file manager if anything I find the feature helpful and I believe would lend it's self to keeping it simple when moving files via thunar file manager :-)
<sandra_> ubuntu, that's a great question
<Sysi> sandra_: I wish I could set dolphin to open folders in new windows when middle-clicking
<Sysi> pcmanfm has tabs and it's light, you might want to try that (and make feature request for thunar)
<sandra_> Sysi, Yes I  find myself wishing especially when it comes to Oneiric ...the Ubuntu version is plagued w/trouble spots...and yet works well under Xfce .
<ronsonol> Conversation just reminded me to reinstall nautilus-open-terminal.
<ronsonol> I wonder how long it'll take me to remember all the things upgrade didn't reinstall.
<sandra_> ronsonol, I noticed synaptic back in Xubuntu on this update.
<ronsonol> sandra_ yeah, making considerable use of it in the first hour after upgrade.
<sandra_> same here I'm thinking of going to a distro named Linuxmint which is based on ubuntu.
<skrite> sandra_:  i have heard good things about mint
<skrite> installed it for my mom :)
<Sysi> ubuntu with restricted-extras preinstalled
<ubuntu_> sandra_ yes linuxmint is ok for many users
<sandra_> The current 11.10 version of ubuntu seems to be a poor showing and example of neglect .
<ElderDryas> Having just read that LM is goint to start integrating GNOME3 into LM, I suspect they are going to go thru some growing pains in the near future...I know the LMDE versions are (having just come back to Xubuntu from it).
<Sysi> sandra_: so mint is better because it isn't yet in version based on 11.10?
<skrite> isn't there an xfce4 version of mint ?
<ElderDryas> LMDE-XFCE
<ElderDryas> based on debian, not ubuntu
<skrite> ah
<skrite> right
<ronsonol> I like Xubuntu day-to-day.  Biggest problem is that Ubuntu in general needs a more polite upgrade process.
<Sysi> don't they have versions based on both
<ElderDryas> Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu, KMDE (XFCE and GNOME) are based on debian.
<sandra_> ElderDryas, I wish Linuxmint would of created a xfce version based on Xubuntu.
<skrite> ronsonol:  yeah, i do a clean install every time and still have a few surprizes
<Sysi> ronsonol: update is pretty pain-free when you back up everything and reinstall
<ElderDryas> er...LMDE
<skrite> right, LMDE is rolling, right? testing?
<sandra_> I admit the LMDXfce version isn't quiet there as far as smooth out of the box experience goes.
<Sysi> when xubuntu didn't feel working I went to fedora
<antnash> Ok, trying to get my vnc set up and I have no xinitrc. Have I not done something I ought to have?
<antnash> !xinitrc
<antnash> nothing
<ElderDryas> sandra_: That's why I'm back here :)
<ronsonol> I have shell scripts that call 'wipe'  If wipe is still available on upgrade, upgrade should #$%@ reinstall wipe because I had it installed.
<sandra_> The only nagging glitch in Xubuntu is why I can't get it to default sound to my USB headset. other then that I really enjoy Xubuntu.
<ubuntu_> in Linux Mint 11 all works fine, in LMDE nothing is ready yet because it has many problems with multimedia applications
<Sysi> sandra_: install pavucontrol
<ElderDryas> It is interesting to note that Xubuntu and LMDE-XFCE have different ways of making themes, importing greybird to LMDE does not show the same colors.
<ronsonol> One nice shocker is that Sweep audio editor is working again.  Now I'm dangerous.
<sandra_> Sysi, I did that but it seemed more like a work around to me then a good integrated solution. I wish Xubuntu would of just used Ubuntu's sound applet.
<sandra_> ElderDryas, *chuckle* I'm using LMDXfce theme and icons on Xubuntu .
<ElderDryas> sandra_: It appears to work better in that direction.
<ElderDryas> Tyr this:  take greybird to LMDE and see if the panel color is the dark grey or a much lighter color?
<sandra_> ElderDryas, I was even hoping I could just boost LMDXfce  theme and menu into Xubuntu but I don't have that kind of user experience under my belt yet .
<ElderDryas> It's easy to import, harder to make them look the same.
<jcerwinske> anyone running compiz on 11.10?
<ElderDryas> Heavens No!
<ElderDryas> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<sandra_> I didn't know one could run compiz successfully on  Xubuntu.
<jcerwinske> I have it running but I Can't get it to autostart with my session
<skrite> sandra_:  sure you can, it becomes the window manager on top of the xfce4 DE
<sandra_> then again compiz does not run smoothly on Ubuntu 11.10 either.
<ElderDryas> The key word is "successfully"... :)
<skrite> i like it a lot, but what the hell have they done to compiz in these last two releases?
<jcerwinske> it runs fine other than a bad redraw flicker on 1st repaint after cube rotate
<sandra_> skrite, how does one manage to run compiz successfully on Xubuntu ? is there a good tutorial ?
<jcerwinske> apt-get install compiz, the compiz settings manager, and the fusion icon
<jcerwinske> that's pretty much all there is to it...
<skrite> yeah, or, cant you compiz —replace?
<skrite> or is that just gnome?
<skrite> i always used fusion-icon also
<jcerwinske> yeah you can do that
<babble> jcerwinske: I tried that; is there a decent window decorator for compiz that looks close enough to greybird? All I could get compiz to see installing that way was the default decorator which was, naturally, awful. heh.
<skrite> jcerwinske:  check out emerald
<sandra_> Okay let's all go back to windows lol my sister say's windows 7 gives her no troubles at all and runs everything ...
<jcerwinske> I'm using greybird
<jcerwinske> I can't get emerald to build from git this go around :(
<skrite> it isn't in the repos?
<ElderDryas> sandra_: yeah, it does...but Windows 8 is comming out...might as well use unity
<skrite> unity… oh dear God
<jcerwinske> I have gtk window decortor set, and I can use xfce4-appearance-settings to use greybird, or other xfce styles
<sandra_> ElderDryas, My son got me started on Linux. But sister say's windows 7 works and that she has not any crashes or virus w/it...
<jcerwinske> I like emerald though, but it's not in repo anymore
<skrite> jcerwinske:  is there a ppa?
<jcerwinske> not sure
<skrite> may be because of all the compiz changes
<sandra_> ElderDryas, Which are the common complaints I hear about windows...
<jcerwinske> on ubuntu 11.04 I was able to check out from git and make install
<jcerwinske> but it blows up now..
<ElderDryas> sandra_: My youngest daughter is a windows geek (makes her living at it)...gives me all sorts of grief every time she hears me swear over the latest Linux adventure :)
<sandra_> I down graded compiz to 0.8.6 under Ubuntu 11.04 once I did that Ubuntu 11.04 using the classic interface mode worked exceptionally well for me.
<ElderDryas> Sometimes I think I'll just go back to Slack :(
<babble> it's commandline BSD or it's nothing! heh.
<skrite> i like arch
<ElderDryas> net/open/free/dragonfly?
<skrite> but arch is a PITA to get a software raid going on
<ElderDryas> babble: Been there, done that, got the scars.
<babble> ElderDryas: NetBSD in the old days; PC-BSD now when I want to torment myself.
<babble> getting NetBSD running on an old Power Mac back in the 90's was my 'Apple is going to die any minute now' move. heh.
<skrite> ElderDryas:  :)
<sandra_> Then again what if Apple would sell it's OS to us PC users...have to say I do enjoy the Mac OS .
<ElderDryas> babble: were you around for a.out->elf (I <think> it went that way)...and people think we have problems today :)
<skrite> sandra_:  make a hackintosh
<babble> Oh, I remember having to HAND CODE in FORTH to get OpenFirmware to boot BSD ;)
<jcerwinske> well, I guess I will try to launch compiz with an autostart script instead of modding the xfce4-session.xml and see if that goes
<sandra_> skrite, my son did that on his tower system but I have laptops and he say's it's more difficult to do on laptops *sigh*
<jcerwinske> hate that solution though...
<skrite> yeah, it would be
<babble> sandra_: You could run Darwin with a desktop on it, if you want the OS X internals; if you want something approaching the Lion/Leopard desktop, well... heh.
<babble> I don't think that'll happen any time soon.
<babble> at least not while the Mac business is still profitable.
<sandra_> babble, Mac has a excellent product I have 2 MacBook Pro's and honestly say I've never had any troubles with the Mac OS and I can understand if you control the hardware and OS it makes for less headaches.
<babble> sandra_: Oh, I'm also a Mac user :)
<kiichiro> Hey for some reason while trying to install java it says to check my internet connection, I'm running xubuntu 11.04
<babble> I like Linux for particular reasons, and Macs for other, equally particular reasons.
<kiichiro> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata-java_2011k-0ubuntu0.11.04_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.188 80]"
<sandra_> babble, I find it interesting that programs such as wine run more smoothly then they do on Linux. I think the Linux community could profit & learn from OS X
<TheSheep> sandra_: sure, any time they open their sources we are ready to learn from them :D
<sandra_> babble, of course I speak as a lay person in this respect. But as my 5 year old grandson say's "I may not be a expert but I can read" lol
<TheSheep> sandra_: unless Apple sues us into oblivion for patents before that
<TheSheep> also, I think that we should move to #xubuntu-offtopic where we can talk more freely
<ElderDryas> Sounds like a Plan.
<sandra_> TheSheep, I think we could benefit from how OS X aka darwin handles hardware drivers and effecient coding ...and what I mentioned about wine running well under OS X and well not so well under Linux.
<TheSheep> I agree that making/choosing your own hardware is a great advantage, but it's currently not possible for most uses of Linux
<sandra_> take care my fellow Xubuntu inmates .
<sandra_> going to try Ubuntu 11.10 one more time and see if I can get it work on my laptop *crossing figners*
<sandra_> tc gentlemen
<jcerwinske> adding fusion-icon to autostart has made compiz automatically load on login. woohoo!
<antnash> does anyone know why my vnc dekstop and the desktop on the actual machine would be different? And why I can't use the package manager to uninstall stuff?
<jcerwinske> now to get lotus effing notes working :(
<TheSheep> jcerwinske: are you kidding?
<jcerwinske> no :(
<jcerwinske> I wish
<TheSheep> antnash: it probably uses a different window manager by default
<jcerwinske> it's 32 bit deb too... succcks to get working
<TheSheep> antnash: or maybe you connected to a wrong computer ;)
<antnash> So xubuntu isn't just startxfce4?
<antnash> TheSheep?
<Sysi> startxfce4 propably loads xfce4-upstream defaults instead of xubuntu-settings
<antnash> aha! Right, how do I make startxfce4 load xubuntu-settings?
<antnash> Sysi?
<Sysi> exec xubuntu-session in ~/.xinitrc and running startx might work
<Sysi> you need to remove ~/.config/xfce4* first
<antnash> so startx rather than startxfce4?
<babble> sigh. launchpad, I can has build, plz?
<babble> plz plz plz?
<ElderDryas> All your base are belong to launchpad.
<babble> sigh.
<babble> I just want my thunar plugin to build. hehe.
<babble> (Well. not *my* plugin. *a* plugin. Heh)
<ElderDryas> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/diy-it/why-ive-finally-had-it-with-my-linux-server-and-im-moving-back-to-windows/245 :)
<babble> heh, I was just reading SJVN's followup to that very piece.
<babble> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/linux-servers-work-just-fine/9793
<TheSheep> ah, what a fine channel that #xubuntu-offtopic is :)
<babble> haha, sorry ;)
<jcerwinske> woohoo lotus notes installed and working...well enough
<jcerwinske> my workstation is finally in working order again after 11.10 ubuntu disaster...
<well_laid_lawn> in natty what is the fix for clicking the shutdown button and just getting logged out?
<TheSheep> well_laid_lawn: usually you get that if you didn't start xfce from xfce-session
<TheSheep> well_laid_lawn: or when it cannot communicate with xfce-session for other reasons
<well_laid_lawn> TheSheep: I just lo in - I never select sessions
<well_laid_lawn> s/lo/log/
<cneuhaus> hi, I have just installed xfce on ubuntu11.10 using the dust theme, its perfect. only the applications-menue is always set to transparent. I have no, really no clue where to set this to normal. Any help would be great !
<gentoo_drummer> cneuhaus: do you have issues with the font smoothing as well
<gentoo_drummer> ?
<TheSheep> cneuhaus: hmm. the last tab in the window manager tweaks has some transparency settings, you can try that
<cneuhaus> no, everything looks perfect.  I tried wondow manager tweaks and window manager - no settings found for the menue-app ;-(
<gentoo_drummer> cneuhaus: are you sure?
<gentoo_drummer> fonts look kinda crappy on my xfce in contrast with default ubuntu/xubuntu desktops
<gentoo_drummer> :(
<gentoo_drummer> i did a command line installation though
<gentoo_drummer> so no unity preinstalled
<TheSheep> gentoo_drummer: xfce doesn't have unity
<cneuhaus> checked again - everything is set to 0 transparency...
<gentoo_drummer> TheSheep: yes, but when you're installing xfce on ubuntu then everything gets "screwed"
<gentoo_drummer> there are unity like scrollbars coming out of nowwhere
<gentoo_drummer> and other inexplicable events
<cneuhaus> I installed xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu - everything is perfect, excpet the "transparency" - but only have this with a specific theme.
<gentoo_drummer> cneuhaus: so you did a command line install as well?
<jcerwinske> xfce-appearance-settings apps has let me get some nice font action
<cneuhaus> yes, just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, no problem!
<jcerwinske> Sans 10 with antiailising and 96 dpi
<gentoo_drummer> cneuhaus: huge problem since theres 1gb of crap libs
<gentoo_drummer> xfce = 120mb
<cneuhaus> ok, it downloaded a lot ;-((( I was just unhappy with unity and gnome 3.
<gentoo_drummer> me too
<jcerwinske> ha! I just noticed the ZOMG-PONIES! notification theme
<gentoo_drummer> but i would rather have a debian-esque experience with xfce
<gentoo_drummer> and nice ubuntu/xubuntu fonts
<gentoo_drummer> rather than installing tons of software
<Sysi> you can install ubuntu fonts
<Sysi> xubuntu uses droid sans as default
<gentoo_drummer> i would like to install ubuntu fonts
<gentoo_drummer> and just have them everywhere the same way their used in ubuntu
<gentoo_drummer> eg. browser etc..
<gentoo_drummer> eg. when i install chromium it comes with a different user experience on ubuntu with unity and a whole different one on xfce on a base ubuntu system
<gentoo_drummer> when using the command line install method
<cneuhaus> any idea about the transparency, how to set it for themes for the menue ???
<jcerwinske> make sure composting is enabled
<attar> bleh, probably the wrong place to ask but every time i install zsnes it removes mednafen, and vice versa :| anyone know how to make them play nice?
<ElderDryas> Is there a special hand sign need to make a new Keyboard App Shortcut?  Pressing the add button brings up the dialogue box, I can enter the command, but not the shortcut key?
<Vlyn> Help! I lost all my sound in Xubuntu :-(
<jcerwinske> restart pulse audio?
<Vlyn> Wine blocked my screen and I had to use a second terminal (ctrl + alt + f2) to reboot
<Vlyn> Using Alsa
<ElderDryas> Actually, what I really want is for my mute key to unmute (it mutes fine, but I must use the sound icon in the indicator plugin to unmute)
<Vlyn> My sound is dead :-( even reinstalled alsa-base
<Vlyn> And no, it’s not on mute
<jcerwinske> elderdryas: try xfce4-settings-editor
<jcerwinske> I used that to make keyboard shortcuts
<ElderDryas> jcerwinske: Looking at that, but the first question still remains, am I doing something wrong or is the gui b0rked?
<jcerwinske> I think the gui is borked if you go through settings manager
<jcerwinske> I don't see how to add the shortcut there either
<ElderDryas> Whew...Glad it wasn't me...this time.
<jcerwinske> my created shortcuts do end up showing up there after I made them via the other tool
<jcerwinske> <Super>t launches terminal for me..wheeee!
<Vlyn> Fuck, reinstalled Alsa-base and pulseaudio
<Vlyn> Still doesn't work
<Sysi> have you rebooted
<Vlyn> Yes
<Vlyn> And I lost my sound icon :-(
<cneuhaus> jcerwinske: it is enabled, because I have my menue transparent - I want to get rid of this feauture , but it must somehow depent on the theme
<Vlyn> Crap -.-
<Vlyn> Reinstall Xubuntu because of sound? -.-
<Vlyn> Ah seriously?
<Vlyn> Analog Output was mute in pulseaudio -.-
<Vlyn> And my sound icon is still gone
<tsaavik> Sometimes my gnome-terminal sessions have a triangular 'handle' on the bottom right that I can use to re-adjust the width/height of the window. Sometimes its not there. Any idea how I can toggle that?
<Vlyn> Seriously: How do I get my soundbar icon back?
<well_laid_lawn> Vlyn: do you have the indicator plugin on the panel?
<Vlyn> Mom
<Vlyn> well_laid_lawn: yep
<Vlyn> But there is no sound icon
<well_laid_lawn> Vlyn: can you get any sound?
<Vlyn> yes
<Vlyn> But my sound notification button is gone
<well_laid_lawn> Vlyn: what were you doing when it disappeared?
<Vlyn> well_laid_lawn: Uhm… reinstalling alsa-base and pulseaudio
<well_laid_lawn> something went wrong there then
<babble> hey all: is there a preference I'm missing for Xfce to remember the last-used location in Open & Save dialogs?
<well_laid_lawn> does alsamixer work?
<Vlyn> mom
<Vlyn> yeah
<well_laid_lawn> Vlyn: what was the issue that had you reinstall alsa-base and pulse?
<Vlyn> well_laid_lawn: No audio
<Vlyn> In the end i saw in the pulse mixer that analog output was muted
<Vlyn> But I used ALSA -.-
<Vlyn> And Alsa wasn’t muted
<well_laid_lawn> did you have the sound icon in the panel before?
<Vlyn> Sure
<Vlyn> Gnah!
<well_laid_lawn> try restarting the panel
<Vlyn> done
<Vlyn> no change
<Vlyn> I also installed the indicator-sound app
<Vlyn> but no change
<Vlyn> I’ll just use the mixer icon
<Vlyn> It’s not the best solution, but okay
<antnash> anyone here use tightvnc server? I'm getting a not authorized error when I try and shut the remote machine down
<bazhang> antnash, please dont crosspost in multiple ubuntu channels
<antnash> oh. Sorry  dude
#xubuntu 2011-10-22
<babble> sigh.
<GridCube> ?
<babble> why do I persist in trying to make myself like KDE4?
<GridCube> babble, i don't know, qt is pretty awful
 * GridCube OPINIONS
<babble> every time I think I should give it a try again and live with it for a few days, I end up saying pretty much the same thing.
<GridCube> :P
<babble> hehe
<GridCube> its ok :D thats the nic thing about linux, you have pleny of options
<GridCube> my keyboard batteries are running out and some letters dont gt send
<GridCube> XD
<babble> oh, I like options, but I'm fiddly :)
<babble> heh
<babble> one of the things l *like* about Xfce so far is that - like GnomeOld - it's pared the user-exposed options down to a really sensible set, but you can easily get under the hood and play with it
<GridCube> :)
<babble> oooh, yay, the U1 indicator runs in Xub* :)
<babble> hey, I think this source package actually built. Heh. It's the small things, for me.
<babble> AND IT RUNS!
<babble> woot!
<babble> am. so. making. PPA.
<babble> ok, grrrrrrrrr.
<babble> I must be a total n00b, I can NOT work out how to get this republished to LP.
<babble> trying to publish this branch with bzr keeps giving me a public key error,  BUT my key is already posted to LaunchPad.
<babble> what on EARTH am I doing wrong?
<Unit193> !bzr
<ubottu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/ for a quickstart guide.
<Unit193> Take alook at the mini guide
<babble> yeah, I'm digging through the manpage, but not finding anything for resolving a key issue.
<babble> grr. lemme dig
<Unit193> Also may want to try #launchpad
<babble> oooh, good idea :) thanks
<babble> oooh, rawk.
<babble> it looks like it just published :)
<babble> huzzah!
<babble> hehhe
<GridCube> https://plus.google.com/u/0/104777644685667373488/posts/jPyhGpMGTcM
<moljac024> someone please help me
<moljac024> my sound just died
<moljac024> completely
<moljac024> i rebooted and still have no sound
<moljac024> it was working fine yesterday and i havent changed anything
<moljac024> xubuntu 11.10
<moljac024> ok, found it - i removed the indicator plugin and used xfce4 mixer plugin but somehow the sound was muted and could only be unmuted by the indicator plugin
<snark> How do you get rid of that annoying notification feature where they pop up in little black boxes?  DRives me crazy every time I get an im or something lol
<well_laid_lawn> snark: there's the notification config in the system settings
<snark> Can I do it from xfce via the xfce settings manager/editor ?
<snark> I looked around int here for it to no avail
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> uncheck the show notifications checkbox
<snark> Do you know what sub section its in?  I think I'm just having a retarded moment, but I can't seem to locate it.
<well_laid_lawn> I have a notification icon in the settings window which opens the config for the notifications
<snark> Hrm, thats odd.  Definitely not in mine.
<well_laid_lawn> menu-settings-settings manager-notifications
<snark> Oh yeah I get what you're saying, its just not in there.
<well_laid_lawn> I'm suprised at that
<snark> Me too haha
<well_laid_lawn> you have the notifications so there should be the config
<well_laid_lawn> try in a terminal   xfce4-notifyd-config
<snark> But yeah it just goes from mouse to panel, definitely no notifications in there.  I'm gonna make a forum post and see if someone knows what might be going on, or if they know how to just edit the config file manually
<snark> kk
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<snark> Hey, look at that.  It sais its not installed, but it gave me the package name to install.
<well_laid_lawn> I wonder why it was missed?
<snark> IDK, I've done a lot of random experimentation though.  Could've been a victim of some of my messing around
<well_laid_lawn> heh well you know how to get it
<snark> XD  Yeah.  Should be solved now.  I appreciate the help man.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<maddy> my mouse pointer has become invisible, I can click stuff but I can't see it...it is visible when it's over a textbox though, any tips?
<Sysi> log out and back in or reboot, if you didn't do that yet
<maddy> I did try that already
<gentoo_drummer> Hello everyone.. I have installed XFCE on a clean Ubuntu system using the command line installation method and the fonts are no where near on the xubuntu appearance side. Could someone tell me how xubuntu patches the fonts or the configuration used?
<Sysi> for what I know, it doesn't
<Sysi> droid font with slight antialiasing iirc, rgb-mode
<gentoo_drummer> iirc?
<Sysi> if I remember/recall correctly
<gentoo_drummer> :P
<maddy> come on guys I need help
<well_laid_lawn> is xfdesktop running?
<maddy> my mouse pointer works when it's over a textbox, like the | cursor, but the regular pointer is invisible
<maddy> so I would assume yes it's running
<well_laid_lawn> do you have icons on the desktop?
<maddy> yeah
<well_laid_lawn> k it's running - that was my guess about it
<well_laid_lawn> what have you done lately system wise?
<maddy> I tried to remove the avahi notification after logging in by editing /etc/default/avahi-daemon, I changed AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL to 0
<maddy> I changed it back to 1 already, but that didn't bring mouse back
<well_laid_lawn> it would be hard to accept editing that config would kill the mouse cursor
<well_laid_lawn> something else must have happened
<maddy> yeah that's what I am thinking too
<well_laid_lawn> try a new session'
<Sysi> are you using custom mouse theme?
<maddy> I have a clean xubuntu 11.10 installation, with updates applied and few standard apps installed (like libreoffice), everything is pretty much default settings
<Sysi> nvidia driver?
<Sysi> or ati
<maddy> ati
<Sysi> propietary one? from Additional drivers
<maddy> no
<maddy> should I try that?
<maddy> the mouse is a standard PS/2 optical mouse, should be pretty basic stuff
<maddy> it says propriatery drivers aren't available
<maddy> tried to change my mouse pointer theme, same problem still
<_maddy> getting closer to the problem, I changed my mouse theme to red cursor now
<_maddy> it's red on some programs (like firefox), but the default white on other programs and desktop...could this be related to GTK2 / GTK3?
<Sysi> gksudo mousepad /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<Sysi> change mouse theme there, you can check theme names in /usr/share/icons/ folder, by default there are DMZ:s and some glass-themes
<_maddy> so I can set the default theme there
<_maddy> it's DMZ-white by default
<Sysi> there's bug in chaging theme from GUI
<Sysi> you need to relogin after editing that file
<_maddy> ok...still doesn't bring me any closer of the problem, why my mouse cursor sometimes goes invisible (right now it works again)
<_maddy> I think I need to disable HWcursor in xorg.conf, any tips on how to create one?
<_maddy> "sudo Xorg -configure" says Server is already active for display 0
<Sysi> you need to do that on virtual console, and stop lightdm/xorg
<_maddy> hmm, how to do that?
<Sysi> ctrl alt F6, login, sudo service lightdm stop (not sure about that) sudo Xorg -configure, sudo service lightdm start and maybe ctrl alt F7
<_maddy> actually I just need to add one section to the xorg.conf, I could do that manually if I knew the identifier and driver of my vga card
<Sysi> identifier propably is just Device0 check driver with lspci -k
<_maddy> can I check somehow that my xorg.conf is valid and doesn't contain errors?
<_maddy> think I'll just try rebooting then
<baws> Hello.
<baws> Hello
<Pay> hey does anyone got xubuntu working on a system that uses efi? i have a lenovo, and it installs fine however it doesnt start the bootload grub after install
<Pay> also this damn lenovo has no legacy mode to switch to disable efi
<baws> <Pay> How much ram do you have?
<Pay> afaik it was 4 gb
<Pay> @ baws yes it is 4 rechecked it..
<TheSheep> I had xubuntu working on a macbook just fine
<TheSheep> both with refit and alone
<Pay> nice.. it seems to be a lenovo related bug which happens one several lenovos.. that simply dont find the bootloader
<Pay> i want to completely remove windows so no dual boot necassary
<Pay> the only work around i see is maybe to install the bootloader on a sdcard and let it inside the nb, this is really uncool but i see no other way with this crappy lenovo bios
<TheSheep> Pay: you can try with refit maybe
<Pay> never used it i will check it out thx
<Zacarias> is there a way to choose the user and the session/desktop environment from the yaboot (or similar) prompts?
<bencc> xubuntu packages are ubuntu packages?
<bencc> can I develop with xubuntu and use an ubuntu server and know that they will be compatible?
<TheSheep> what do you mean by "compatible"?
<TheSheep> what are you "developing" in?
<bencc> TheSheep: I have an ubuntu server and I'm developing on an ubuntu desktop of the same version
<Sysi> ubuntu apps = xubuntu apps
<bencc> I know that all debs will be the same (except for desktop specific debs)
<bencc> Sysi: same versions? 11.04, 11.10... ?
<TheSheep> bencc: "developing"
<TheSheep> bencc: what do you mean by that?
<rhin0> anyone know how to get a caps lock indicator on the panel
<TheSheep> bencc: what language/runtime environment/etc.
<bencc> TheSheep: does it matters? it can be python, php, erlang...
<rhin0> this is ridiculo9us
<rhin0> caps lock indicator is basic
<TheSheep> bencc: ok, so it's nothing binary
<bencc> TheSheep: what do you mean by binary? c?
<TheSheep> bencc: as long as you properly indicate all the dependencies for your applications, it should be no problem
<rhin0> Xfce currently has no native panel plugin for displaying the lock keys.""
<TheSheep> bencc: it may happen, that you are using something that is installed in xubuntu by default, but it's not there in ubuntu server -- then it has to be installed with your application
<TheSheep> rhin0: awesome. can we help you?
<bencc> TheSheep: it can happen with ubuntu-desktop as well. What I'm asking is if xubuntu and ubuntu are the same except for the UI it it seems they are
<TheSheep> bencc: yes, the basic system is the same, they only differ in the desktop environment and the set of applications and libraries installed by default
<TheSheep> bencc: so, as long as your applications don't tie deeply into the internals of the desktop environment, you should be fine
<bencc> cool
<bencc> and they have the same release and support cycle?
<TheSheep> bencc: xubuntu doesn't have official support
<rhin0> anhyone know how to get a caps lock indicator applet in xubuntu 11.10
<rhin0> there is no caps lock indicator applet in xubuntu 11.10
<rhin0> how can you use it on many machines
<rhin0> without the little light -- numerous machines dont' have htem
<rhin0> so ...
<TheSheep> I just disable caps lock completely and use it as a compose key
<TheSheep> it's useless anyways
<lordjj> I logged in in Xfce mode once to check it out, then I restarted. When I logged in Xubuntu mode again, the font antialiasing looks blurry and the all the default themes aren't working right -changing the theme only changes the title bar and window color, while it used to change the whole shape of the window and title bar. What's wrong??
<rhin0> thesheep its not useless if you use it -- it's useless to you becaus you don't use it .. some people do
<rhin0> habit
<rhin0> its handy
<mki> hi! I got sick of KDE and just switched to xubuntu. Need some help: How can I switch ctrl and caps lock?
<mki> I mean swap ctrl and caps lock
<GridCube> mmm
<rhin0> ok
<GridCube> mki, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188761
<rhin0> giving up on xubuntu ---- no caps lock indicator
<GridCube> rhin0, ?
<rhin0> wahts the flaming poing
<GridCube> rhin0, ?
 * rhin0 wails
<GridCube> whats the problem?
<rhin0> can't get can't get caps lock indictoar in panel
<rhin0> there is none
<rhin0> its impossibel
<rhin0> nobody can get a caps lock indictoar on xfce
<rhin0> so .
<GridCube> rhin0, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/indicator-keylock-ubuntu/
<rhin0> looking
<mki> GridCube: Thanks.  But I only want to swap Ctrl + Caps lock, and a compose key on the ><-key. In KDE i only had to tick two boxes in the keyboard configuration menu. Is there a fast way to do this in xfce?
<rhin0>  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsbarnes/indicator-keylock/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> i dont know mki  :(
<GridCube> rhin0, let me do some more research please
<rhin0> im wondering if I have to download the source etc
 * rhin0 butts wall
<mki> GridCube: ok thanks anyway
<rhin0> ok ty ty ty GridCube
<rhin0> http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsbarnes/indicator-keylock-daily/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/  <- package appears to be available here
<mki> It's the command 'setxkbmap -option "ctrl:swapcaps compose:102"' i need. Is there a way to autostart it after login into xfce?
<GridCube> syes
<GridCube> on >configuration >session and startup >autostart of applications
<mki> ok thanks trying...
<rhin0> GridCube:  -- launched thread -- nothing works  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11379528#post11379528
<GridCube> rhin0, im trying
<GridCube> rhin0, :) still working on it
<rhin0> ah ta -- http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=146102  <- going through this -- have "indicator plugin" on right click on panel but it's un highlighted - don't even know where that leadds to caps lock indicator
<rhin0> i've compiled it I think for 64 bit
<babble> hrm; can I run the Unity/Ubuntu keyboard layout plugin in Xubuntu?
<guendaline> hi all
<babble> (appindicator/panel plugin/you know what I mean...)
<ElderDryas> After a fresh install of 11.10, I've noticed that my sound icon on the indicator plugin, after muting, will not unmute.  Is this a result of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin/+bug/877455 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852017 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #877455 xfce4-indicator-plugin does not update output" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mki> seems the 'software center' only shows me packages for graphical applications. how do get the full package list (containing packages like 'vim' for command line)?
<ElderDryas> synaptic
<mki> ah its 'technical' items... strange
<ElderDryas> mki: both will work, I find it's easier to use synaptic.
<serfus> the rhythmbox icon in the tray or notification area (up there) is no where to be found. i have the "rhythmbox-plugins" package installed, yet the "Status Icon" is not in the plugin list
<ElderDryas> serfus: It's not there :(
<serfus> according to the package description it should be
<ElderDryas> if you also notice, they've (the infamous they) have gotten rid of the streaming radio capability also.
<ElderDryas> serfus: I know, but Mark knows best.
<serfus> so it's not available at all?
<serfus> that sucks....
<ElderDryas> Not to my knowledge, and believe me, I've tried.
<mki> ElderDryas: Thanks will try this
 * serfus is going to file a bug
<serfus> hope someone will figure it out
<ElderDryas> Maybe they think if the gut rhythmbox, it will make banshee look better?
<serfus> that's sad... i like rhythmbox better then banshee
<ElderDryas> rhythmbox is simple...banshee is am overcomplicated mess (imo)
<serfus> i'm with you ElderDryas :)
<GridCube> rhin0, :( im sorry there is no easy way of doing this
<GridCube> rhin0, will add this as a request for the next release of xubuntu, be sure of that
<rhin0> what do I do for several months
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> i'm sorry but i can not do anything, im trying to compile that applet now
<rhin0> i'll get onto it also
<babble> is there a way to set my default save location for open & save dialogs in Xubuntu 11.10?
<babble> (if it's a gtk/gconf setting, is it buried in one of the schemas?)
<GridCube> babble, on what program?
<babble> GridCube: ideally, I'd like to set a systemwide default, as some apps (I think gtk3? apps, but I'm not certain) are defaulting to the 'recently used' search, which is annoying)
<nikolam> hi, how do you edit application menu? (Would like to see/read program paths)
<babble> some apps remember my last opened location, but nothing does the same for *every* app.
<babble> i.e. I could live with everything defaulting to home, if it's consistent
<GridCube> nikolam, i dont think you can do that on xfce, you can try using alacarte
<GridCube> !alacarte
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !allacarte
<nikolam> I just started something called 'menueditor' I guess it is Gnome part.
<GridCube> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<GridCube> there
<nikolam> yes thats it.
<babble> (alacarte will install a ton of Gnome/Unity dependencies by itself, unless you choose --no-install-recommends, BUT...
<nikolam> Also I have some trouble with what seems that ssytem locles are uninstalled somehow
<babble> I can edit menu ITEMS, but not menu groups or separators in Alacarte on 11.10)
<ElderDryas> nikolam: IIRC menueditor wont work, it's just there because the SC need s it
<nikolam> (process:10355): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<nikolam> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<nikolam> I see ElderDryas
<guendaline> I have some problem configuring xorg.conf, please someone can look a moment at this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/716047
<ElderDryas> nikolam: This is mopnths old memory, I could be wrong
<serfus> what is the default media player of xfce?
<babble> it works as well as LDME (i.e. it can tick items on or off for you, and you can make new launchers/rearrange existing launchers or put them in additional or different menu groups)
<ElderDryas> gmusicbrowser and parole
<babble> but given that Alacarte has no functionality OVER LDME, I just use LDME :)
<ElderDryas> serfus: you mean xfce or xubuntu?
<GridCube> serfus, xubuntu's is parole
<GridCube> !parole
<GridCube> !info parole
<ubottu> parole (source: parole): media player based on GStreamer framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.6-1 (oneiric), package size 334 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<ElderDryas> After a fresh install of 11.10, I've noticed that my sound icon on the indicator plugin, after muting, will not unmute.  Is this a result of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin/+bug/877455 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852017 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #877455 xfce4-indicator-plugin does not update output" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nikolam> I also found something called edubuntu-menueditor Description sounds promising for managing menus for multiple users.
<babble> oh, that, hehe. I'm digging in the parole code - is there any easy-to-enable switch that looks sort of like Totem's 'hide controls' view? (Totem collapses controls and the playlist leaving you with just a titlebar and your playing video - I use it to watch videos but leave my panels visible)
<ElderDryas> nikolam: If you're up for some work:  http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<dbertua> hi speak in spanish?
<knome> !es | dbertua
<serfus> shouldn't xfce and xubuntu be the same?
<ubottu> dbertua: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ElderDryas> babble: If you find out how, let me know...that's the one thing I don't like about parole.
<ElderDryas> serfus: nope
<serfus> i'v installed the xfce meta package, not xubuntu-desktop
<serfus> so what do i use?
<dbertua> installing xubuntu 11.10
<knome> serfus, ubuntu with xfce
<ElderDryas> xfce is a DE and xubuntu is a distro, like xfce is a Ford and xubuntu is a Mustang
<dbertua> i use kubuntu 11.10
<nikolam> ElderDryas, I also tried compiling xfce-menu-edit on 10.04 LTS but some library problems arised:  http://xfcemenuedit.mon-asso.org/index.en.html
<GridCube> dbertua, :) si queres ayuda yo estoy en #xubuntu-es y en #ubuntu-es
<serfus> right, so in multimedia i can't see any specific media player
<GridCube> serfus, then we can not help you
<GridCube> you need to install xubuntu-desktop
<serfus> not searching help, just advice :)
<serfus> i don't want it
<knome> dbertua, or #kubuntu
<serfus> it messes up the system, while other users on this machine don't use xfce
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install parole
<serfus> is it similar to rhythmbox?
<GridCube> nope
<knome> serfus, gmusicbrowser is the default media player (not video)
<GridCube> you know whats symilar to rhythmbox?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<serfus> GridCube, please tell
<GridCube> XD
<serfus> :P
<serfus> i'm using it now, but it doesn't go in the tray area
<GridCube> oh
<ElderDryas> serfus: My suggestion(s) would be Exaile for audio and vlc for video.
<ElderDryas> If rhythmbox doesn't meet you need after the gutting
<serfus> so i'm looking for a media player withe library  like rhythmbox
<serfus> exaile has library and such?
<ElderDryas> serfus: Exaile, see collections
<guendaline> no one that know what's wrong in my xorg.conf?
<GridCube> serfus, exaile
<serfus> okay, thanks ElderDryas, i'll try it
<serfus> for video i use smplayer which is awesome
<ElderDryas> serfus: you must tell exaile to remain in the notifications area after closinig, it's in the configs somewhere.
<serfus> if it's there that's alright
<serfus> will it bring many unrelated libraries?
<serfus> nvm )
<knome> serfus, gmusicbrowser supports libraries well, have you checked that out?
<GridCube> rhin0, :D got it working!
<guendaline> someone with ati card, fglrx driver and two displays could post their xorg.conf for me to copy?
<rhin0> gridcube can you post the list of dependencies & what you had to do to compile that here -- I will add it to the forum posting -- someone else will complete the method (how to get this working on xfce 4.8 ubuntu 11.10)  also -- the package name -- also why it doesn't intitially compile in english
<rhin0> GridCube  .... because people will be trying to find out how to fix this and nobody so far but I and you have addressed this ... I got the python script working but you have managed to install the solution
<rhin0> I had it in #xfce but I just exited there
<rhin0> bbl
<GridCube> ;)
<GridCube> im doing that now
<bullcityrambler> @gendaline: This isn't at all what you asked for, but it has the same effect.  Stick the following in your rc.local and change the monitor names: [code]xrandr --output VBOX1 --pos 0x0 --output VBOX0 --left-of VBOX1[/code]
<rhin0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11379796  <- heres my post anyway
<GridCube> rhin0, im writing there
<rhin0> oh wow cube of grid -- excellent
<rhin0> going to make toast -- bbl
<guendaline> bullcityrambler: thanks for youre answer, unfortunately it wont work. even using --output CRT1 and CRT2 like in my case.. screen cannot be larger than 1920x1920 is the output. also rc.local is missing.
<guendaline> I'm searching the web for the "screen cannot be larger than" error and the solution is everywhere the same, adding a "Virtual" line to xorg.conf, but my attempts fail
<guendaline> maybe I can open a telnet server without a password as root and go to the shower, hoping that an intruder rather than flatten the hard disk solves the problem! XD
<mki> i'm new to xfce: How do I eject a usb device?
<GridCube> !info mp32ogg
<ubottu> Package mp32ogg does not exist in oneiric
<Sysi> mki: right click on icon on desktop or icon on thunar or small arrow in thunar
<mki> Sysi: Thanks, where can i find thunar?
<Sysi> xubuntu/xfce default file manager
<mki> ah ok
<mki> Sysi: In KDE it was possible to eject usb devices by klicking into the panel. Is it possible to do it this way in xfce?
<kasztan85> possible
<mki> Usually i don't use file managers and the desktop is behind millions of windows :)
<kasztan85> but you must add aplet to urs panel
<mki> ok sounds good
<Sysi> add new items → mount plugin
<kasztan85> thats right
<mki> ok found it great thanks!
<kasztan85> welcome
<sambro> is there a way to get an "open with" option when right-clicking a dvd icon on the desktop?
<wereyoda> Hi I need to make my mouse cursor bigger the settings do not work so how to set it manually? (64-bit)
<GridCube> wereyoda, http://alturl.com/qq8o4 question 8
<rhin0> is there some difference in setting up ssh with xfce --- it keeps aksing for passphrase in bash -- nromally I got gnome asking for my passphrase -- i'm setting up the key with ssh-keygen then using ssh-copy-id
<rhin0> I just don't get it
<rhin0> it's something to do with ssh-agent
<rhin0> somethings changed -- i used to be able to set up ssh with ssh-keygen etc ssh-copy-id on ubuntu
<rhin0> 11.10 it doesn't set up right
<rhin0> diff between gnome and xfce
<GridCube> xfce =/= gnome
<thedoctor> 'ello
<GridCube> sup' thedoctor
<wereyoda> can I run .Xdefaults without relogging?
<thedoctor> just waicing for xubuntu to finish installing....la la la..
<thedoctor> waiting*
<GridCube> :)
<Newbie321> Hello, can anyone help me out?
<Myrtti> it's a bit easier to know if we can, if you just ask your question
<Newbie321> Ok. I have an issue with my xubuntu installation. When I try to launch the installer from a menu, this appears on my monitor: http://anony.ws/i/nG4hp.jpg
<Newbie321> Is that a videocard problem?
<dustin_> looks like an atari game
<dustin_> :(
<Newbie321> Does anyone know what could be causing an issue?
<GridCube> Newbie321, probably unknown video drivers
<GridCube> you should use the alternate installer
<Newbie321> The text based one?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> pretty easy to use :)
<Newbie321> I'll try. Thanks.
<wereyoda> thanks GridCube things work better now
<crass> anyone know how to change the behavior or the file chooser? Instead of it defaulting to "Recently Used", I'd like to have it show the contents of the directory where the last file in the app was opened from
<w30> Is there a samba client plugin for thunar or a GUI for xubuntu and samba shares?
<w30> Like places in gnome2 desktop
<w30> I have xfce4 desktop
<badapple> hi
<badapple> can you help me with this http://imgur.com/3HH73 :/ ?
<badapple> i have a secound desktop
<badapple> who is starting after the mine ..
<taza> Hmm, xrandr doesn't work the same as it did in 11.04
<taza> I try "xrandr --output VGA1 --panning 800x800", and am unable to actually pan the screen. The screen size increases, but moving the mouse to the edge does nothing.
<knome> taza, --left-to ?
<knome> taza, or --right-to?
<taza> ... would do what, precisely?
<knome> try that
<taza> Just adding it to the bottom?
<taza> Er end, rather
<knome> it would mean the VGA1 is (physically) left or right to the main monitor
<taza> The screen is 800x600 physically.
<taza> It IS the main monitor
<taza> 800x600, I'm trying to have a 800x800 workspace
<knome> ah, right
<taza> And that command worked in 11.04, but stopped working in 11.10
<knome> hmmh
<knome> !info xrandr natty
<knome> !info xrandr oneiric
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in natty
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in oneiric
<knome> hmph
<taza> It's not in it's own package.
<knome> yeah, i figured that out
<knome> xubuntu itself hasn't changed anything, so it's possibly in xrandr
<taza> Welp I can't do anything unless it works.
<knome> taza, you could ask #ubuntu if something has changed since natty (this ain't a xubuntu-specific issue)
<knome> taza, maybe they're able to help
<taza> Already did; dead silence. Nobody there I figure.
<knome> huh?
<taza> As in nobody with a clue about my problem
<knome> should be much more people there
<knome> right..
<knome> well i don't have either
<taza> There's a lot of people - too many for anyone to pay any attention.
<knome> maybe get around to what version of xrandr was in natty (1.3.5 in oneiric) and figure out what changed
<knome> or refer again to the manual
<taza> Ugh. Uuugh.
<taza> Or it's a bug in something completely unrelated. Year of the Linux Desktop.
<knome> man xrandr says under --panning that "you typically have to set the screen size with --fb simultaneously"
<taza> (In case you don't know what that means: "Linux sucks for desktop users.")
<taza> Yeah, I read the man page
<taza> No use
<knome> #xorg? ;]
<taza> It worked pretty precisely with the command I listed before
<knome> well as i said, i have no idea
<knome> you can idle here and wait for an answer or seek it elsewhere
<taza> Fair enough.
<knome> probably better to try elsewhere
<taza> Yeah, this is why I go with macs usually.
<knome> good luck:)
<taza> You use Linux until you're skilled enough to make it work for others, then use the money you've been paid and buy a Mac.
<knome> not really
<taza> You're not getting paid, then?
<taza> Bug already listed on Launchpad... 3 days ago.
<mikodo> taza: Do you have an URL
<knome> taza, not for linux support exactly, but that was not my point exactly
<w30> I need a smbclient GUI for xubuntu; any suggestions?
<Unit193> w30: Depending on what exactly you want, Gigolo should be it (Already installed too)
<w30> Unit193, what do I use for a URI for samba shares?
<Unit193> w30: Install gvfs-backends
<w30> Unit193, ahh... thank you
<taza> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/877878
<taza> mikodo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 877878 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "randr panning not working" [Undecided,New]
<taza> Surprise surprise, said system is an embedded one built out of the guts of a netbook
<w30> Unit193, if I type smbclient -L 127.0.0.1 I get a list of workgroups; any way to do this in gigolo?
<babble> does anyone know if there's a PPA for global time that
<babble> that's installable in Xubuntu (ideally an appindicator?)
<Unit193> w30: Hit connect, Service type: Windows Share, type in the server, and now hit the reload button
<w30> Unit193, it says you must enter share
<w30> Unit193, what am I doing wrong?
<Unit193> w30: In the "Connect to Server" box, you should just fill in the server (may need to do it like \\127.0.0.1 ) and maybe username & network. Next to the "Shares", there is a blue reload button, click it.  Did you happen to just hit "Connect"?
<w30> Unit193, tryed that; nothing
<w30> Unit193, seems I have to know shared folder name
<Unit193> w30: In Thunar, I have a network icon on the side, do you now?
<w30> Unit193, lemme check
<knome> C$, D$, ...
<knome> iirc
<w30> Unit193, no I don't; must be missing a package eh?
<Unit193> knome: Yep, but only if you're sharing the C drive
<knome> Unit193, no, those are default at least in 2000 and earlier, without even checking you want to share them...
<w30> Unit193, I sheardhed synaptic for thunar and didn't see any smb stuff
<w30> sheardhed/searched
<Unit193> This is what I have for "gvfs" http://paste.ubuntu.com/716398/
<w30> Unit193, I'll open synaptic and look for green squares
<Unit193> !fusesmb-#xubuntu | w30
<ubottu> w30: fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<knome> Unit193, btw, you don't need the suffix if you are in that exact channel :)
<Unit193> knome: Yeah... A little too used to needing one in another channel :P
<lyrae> how can i remove icons from desktop? (recycle bin, other HDD, etc)
<Unit193> w30: http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/faq#when_will_it_support_sambanetwork_browsing Might help too
<Unit193> lyrae: Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Desktoip and click the Icons tab up at the top
<lyrae> Unit193, thank you. However, a HDD that i automount via fstab isn't listed in the options. Howcome? Even since i automounted it, the icon isnt in the desktop anymore
<w30> Unit193, I will try fusesmb
<Unit193> lyrae: Ah, you can just add a launcher
<Unit193> w30: knome might know more ;)
<lyrae> thanks Unit193
<lyrae> Unit193, what is the command for the launcher, to open the folder/hdd. is it thunr path/to/hdd?
<lyrae> why yes it is
<Unit193> Launcher or ln (link), both should work
<xubuntu357> Question:  Anybody aware of any installation issues with Xubuntu 11.10, AMD64 version?
<babble> xubuntu357: O
<babble> I'm running 11.10amd64
<attar> no problems here
<xubuntu357> Very nice.  One of my computers burned up, and so I just rebuilt it from parts...  was running 10.10 32 bit on the old one, but thought I would move up a bit on this one.  The install is running now as we speak.
<babble> :)
<xubuntu357> I had tried 11.04 but had issues with devede and other video rendering stuff, but hoping that is all resolved now
<bashelina> I want to be able to just hover over the volume vontrol and scroll to change volume... is it possible ??
<xrdodrx> bashelina, used to be :<
<bashelina> why didnt they make it an option in settings then ?   why remove such a useful fucntion ?
<Unit193> bashelina: In oneiric?
<badapple> hey can somebody help me for a secound =) ?
<badapple> well ^^
<badapple> ?
<bazhang> ask a question
<badapple> bazhang, i will give you a picture couse i cant explain it very well on english =)
<badapple> bazhang, my net is slow give me a minute =)
<Uhriventis> Hello, I'm just wondering if this is normal. I'm currently installing Xubuntu on my netbook via USB, but throughout the installation -- the mouse curser won't move. I've just been clicking tab to continue.
<badapple> bazhang, http://imgur.com/ dont want to upload can you give me another website ?
<Uhriventis> I hope when it boots I won't have this problem
<bazhang> badapple, briefly describe the issue here
<Uhriventis> No ideas or similar installation problems?
<badapple> bazhang, ok well, when i open some folder or browser etc. it shows me the windows very hight i cant see the ( minimize maximize (X) ) and i always have to pull it down .. i hope u understanded sry for my english ..
<Uhriventis> Ubuntu, Fedora, Debian, Slackware, openSuSE, Kubuntu never did this. But for some reason.... It's acting a fool.
<badapple> Uhriventis, you are runing this on live mode ?
<Uhriventis> No, it's not live.
<Uhriventis> I was thinking I should run it live
<Uhriventis> It's still graphical.
<knome> badapple, alt+drag?
<Uhriventis> Just no desktop
<badapple> knome, drag ?
<Uhriventis> It isn't the famous black and blue screen.
<knome> badapple, what's your primary language?
<badapple> bulgarian .. but i speak spanish good =)
<badapple> Uhriventis, i dont know man sry =(
<Uhriventis> ¿Qué está pasando con mi instalación?
<Uhriventis> Haha
<knome> !es | badapple
<ubottu> badapple: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<badapple> Uhriventis, no se tio :D
<knome> badapple, Uhriventis: english only here
<badapple> knome, sry
<badapple> knome, can u help me =/
<knome> badapple, you can try the spanish channel, they should be able to help with xubuntu too
<Uhriventis> Voy a tratar de ejecutar el instalador en vivo.
<Uhriventis> Oh yeah
<badapple> Uhriventis, join #xubuntu-es i am there =)
<Uhriventis> I'm native english speaker
<Uhriventis> I'm as pale as a ghost
<Uhriventis> Just so happen to grow up in Texas
<knome> badapple, hummm, there is #ubuntu-es too you can try
<badapple> :D
<badapple> knome, ok thanks
<knome> np
<badapple> knome, i forgot to say i am using compiz
<badapple> badapple, can be this the problem ?
<knome> badapple, yeah... the problem is probabl related
<badapple> knome, well from where can i set up the starting windows place :?
<Uhriventis> Ha, badapple, the installation is done and the mouse works now.
<Uhriventis> Weird.
<Uhriventis> Probably because I didn't do a "Live Installation"
<knome> badapple, i don't know compiz at all. if you want to control where windows appear, check the package/application 'devilspie'
<badapple> Uhriventis, but you was doing the live instalation o.O ?
<badapple> knome, ok i will =)
<Uhriventis> No
<Uhriventis> It was a graphical non-live installation.
<badapple> Uhriventis, a ok =)
<Uhriventis> No desktop or anything. Just a little picture of the mouse and some swapping pictures of what to expect and features. Things of the like
<lyrae> How does one install themes in xubuntu?
<badapple> Uhriventis, couse i had a problem when i was installing in live mode so i changed it to non-live and worked .. it was stoping on select your country =(
<badapple> lyrae, well compiz with emerald windows manager :P
<lyrae> badapple, i didnt install emerald because the project is discontinued =(
<w30> Unit193, HEY!!! fusesmb did the job for me. You are "da man". The bit coins are in the mail.
<Unit193> !xfce-themes | lyrae
<ubottu> lyrae: Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<badapple> Uhriventis, i will undersand more if you tell it in spanish here #xubuntu-es :D ...
<Unit193> w30: Awesome! Glad that helped! I have gigolo running on login so they are mounted with Gigolo, but on startup
<Uhriventis> Okay
<lyrae> thanks Unit193
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/
<w30> Unit193, yeah, I did that too. It runs on login to the gui
<badapple> lyrae, i use it and works fine for me =)
<zacarias> is there a direct way (like right-click on the mouse) to add an application to a panel without all the steps (choosing "launcher", then the command, then the icon) in Xubuntu 10.10?
#xubuntu 2011-10-23
<GridCube> zacarias, drag and drop from the start menu
<knome> GridCube, not in 10.10...
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> 10.10
<zacarias> GridCube, knome: if I try to click the application in the menu to drag it, it will just be launched. But there should be a simple way like that
<knome> zacarias, there is in 11.10
<zacarias> knome: yes, but I had problems (ppc related) with booting after installing 11.10, so I came back to 10.10
<knome> zacarias, i'm sorry, but there isn't an easier way to create launchers in 10.10
<GridCube> you have to manually create them then
<zacarias> knome: sure, thanks anyway ;-)
<giacguiccia> Hello everyone, I'm new in Xubuntu, and I'm a beginner. Where do I find the audio settings menu? The path to be clear. Thanks in the meantime, I do not know if it is the right room for my problem.
<knome> giacguiccia, what is the real problem?
<lyrae> is there a tool to manage themes? or do we just post them in .themes folder (which is weird i had to create because it didnt exist)
<knome> lyrae, not really. there is /usr/share/themes/, which is where the preinstalled themes are
<knome> lyrae, ~/.themes is for your user only
<giacguiccia> I can not find the audio settings menu..
<lyrae> knome, i see. thanks
<knome> giacguiccia, what do you want to change?
<GridCube> giacguiccia, what version of xubuntu are you using?
<giacguiccia> I need to set the outputs via skype, you know?
<giacguiccia> 11.10
<GridCube> you should have a small speaker icon near the hour/date, clic on it, and go to the configuration option
<giacguiccia> In Ubuntu, i resolve my problem with this procedure:
<giacguiccia> You move on inputs and two bars to find 100%
<giacguiccia> Those are the two channels of digital audio that is talked about.
<giacguiccia> You must unlock the toolbars by clicking the lock icon on the right and set the first audio channel and the second at 75% to 0%
<giacguiccia> And now that i'm using Xubuntu i've to understand...
<giacguiccia> :(
<GridCube> giacguiccia, gnome =/= xfce
<knome> giacguiccia, install pavucontrol and run it
<giacguiccia> Wait a minute, i try to install pavucontrol
<giacguiccia> ok problem solved
<giacguiccia> ;)
<giacguiccia> Now i've another problem...
<knome> going to bed. see you later
<giacguiccia> Ok, thank-you knome.
<giacguiccia> see you later.
<GridCube> giacguiccia, shoot
<giacguiccia> i installed Treb, you know?
<giacguiccia> It allows you to see displayed all your social networks
<giacguiccia> GridCube are you there?
<XubuntuZombie> hello?
<k5lk> Howdy. Looking for help with Thunar file manager browsing network shares. Having to resort to Nautilus for now with Xubuntu.
<rez`> what is the apt command for upgrade too 11.10?
<Unit193> rez`: If you're on 11.04, sudo do-release-upgrade
<lyrae> I cannot get themes to work properly. I must be doing it wrong or something
<mkultra__> xubuntu is broken on ubuntu 11.10
<mkultra__> cant change workspaces from 2x2 to 4x1
<mkultra__> xfapplet is broken also
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<zus> does thunar have a "seamonkey" GpG" like nautilus does for encryption?
<mkultra__> you can always install both if it doesnt, i run both
<zus> i wasnt sure if itll be draggin in too many nautilus junk
<mkultra__> im not too sure about what your asking, but...  thunar has a section where you can build external commands as menu commands to be run.....  so "seamonkey" can be called directly from the program
<mkultra__> if its like "gksu gpg" then it can be built in
<zus> ok.
<zus> thanks mkultra__
<mkultra__> yeah no problem, i know this from building a gksu gnome-terminal for it
<zus> im trying to find  how to do this  :)
<zus> i'd like to bring in my gpg keys from when i was on 10.04
<mkultra__> http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/frontends.html
<mkultra__> find its front end
<mkultra__> then alt + f2 front end command
<mkultra__> http://projects.gnome.org/seahorse/
<mkultra__> so like alt + f2 seahorse does ur keys, so you would insert a command for sea horse in thunar
<mkultra__> its in "edit" then custom actions
<mkultra__> then appearence conditions will determine when the command shows up in your right click menus
<spanther> Thank you so much for this awesome release of Xubuntu! Theme and workflow is awesome
<mkultra__> my xubuntu update just broke tons of shit
<spanther> Did you install fresh from media or updated online?
<mkultra__> update
<mkultra__> xfapplets broke work space problems
<mkultra__> it should not make a difference
<spanther> Mostly, Ubuntu and all it's sub distros has these issues :) better ever fresh install new, if a new release is out. you can just use your /home folder and so you don't lose data.
<mkultra__> i dont have too much data on here
<mkultra__> im definately going to move the x files over though
<mkultra__> switch my partitioning scheme up
<mkultra__> run gentoo as a base os, then vm ubuntu to help noobs
<mkultra__> ubuntu is hideous
<spanther> ok then backup and make a fresh install. it's recommended :) these version freezes and jumps like any non rolling release distro has (ubuntu, debian, opensuse and so on) can give issues when big changes occur
<mkultra__> ive never seen anything like this
<spanther> best is to use 3 partitions. one / one swap and one /home. so you can freshly install ubuntu ever again at / while still having all your data untouched at /home :)
<mkultra__> gentoo can distro update everything no problem
<mkultra__> im gonna do 4
<mkultra__> storage partition
<mkultra__> then garbage central
<mkultra__> so i can wipe garbage central out
<spanther> gentoo is rolling release :)
<spanther> there are no big jumps between versions
<mkultra__> so i would of been better off installing sources by hand than letting the ubuntu devs smash shit up?
<spanther> but with distros not using rolling release cycle, you have jumps, cause software versions get a freeze and then make a big jump, when the new distro compilation is out.
<mkultra__> lol i was an ubuntu fan for about 2 seconds
<mkultra__> its a good distro for noobs
<spanther> that's how it works. windows is the same :)
<mkultra__> windows blows ass
<spanther> and most other distros with linux too
<spanther> only a few have rolling release cycles. most have version freeze steps.
<ball> Computers suck generally.
<mkultra__> indeed
<mkultra__> at least linux is a little bit of fun smashing shit
<spanther> if you just use 3 partitions like i said, you can reinstall the new version (doesn't take more time) and have all your configs and data files on /home untouched.
<mkultra__> windows is fun for virus support
<mkultra__> im pretty sure i do have 3 partitions
<mkultra__> yeah i do /boot /swap + /
<spanther> you better make a fourth then
<spanther> make / smaller (like 10 or 15gig?) then all other /home as separate
<mkultra__> so i can "echo $HOME"
<mkultra__> i have a TB drive
<spanther> just decide for yourself man...
<spanther> it was an example...
<mkultra__> id probably do small boot then like 20 gigs for the distro
<mkultra__> then i can flood the distro with absurd package counts
<mkultra__> make it a security issue with installing tons of garbage
<mkultra__> my pc is a logical land fill, my house is extreme hoarder style
<spanther> my partition is like /boot (200mb) / (20gb) swap (3gb) /home (135gb)
<mkultra__> yeah my boot partitions not small
<mkultra__> not big i mean
<mkultra__> 300 megs
<mkultra__> then an 830gb land fill
<spanther> that's an example how it works easily. then i just update from disc to a new edition, installing it to / and reuse /home (home without format)
<mkultra__> and a windows 7 partition for magic the gathering / counter strike
<spanther> if /home has it's own partition you don't lose data while using fresh setup from disc.
<mkultra__> i setup my windows like that for a long time
<spanther> so you can make clean installs without time waste
<mkultra__> storage partitions that are untuched style
<mkultra__> what about users?
<spanther> all user account folders are inside /home/
<mkultra__> seems like the $USER would want to repunish my home directory
<spanther> including all config files for all your software and your private data
<mkultra__> so ur saying the private data would be like "oh its already a user here"
<mkultra__> and not touch it
<spanther> no you can at new install chose (own partition setup) then you can set "format /" and reuse swap and mount /home without reformat
<spanther> so it won't touch /home, just use it again, but deletes / and reinstalls on a fresh / partition your system itself
<spanther> all user content stays untouched and ready to use in /home
<mkultra__> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_qZGouBqZeg8/SwrcKf-1ujI/AAAAAAAABb8/BCoJdKzOVxI/s1600/australia_td-15m_landfill.jpg
<mkultra__> that reminds me of my pc
<spanther> you got all the information you need. now do it or drop it. not my problem :P
<spanther> i go sleep now
<mkultra__> lol
<mkultra__> im familiar with the idea
<mkultra__> so u say mount the extra partition as home no format
<spanther> yes!
<spanther> if format, all is lost
<mkultra__> im gonna have to VM this
<mkultra__> i know im gonna mess it up
<mkultra__> i do it for doze all the time though
<spanther> just think before clicking. if you are unsure, better research, before doing something dumb
<spanther> for real, it is very easy.
<spanther> go manual partitioning. check bootable flag at /boot and chose format. chose / and format too. swap does not need any format. then check /home without format. so you get a fresh clean install and have all your settings and files back at /home. that's it
<spanther> now gn8
<zus> mkultra__,  thanks i will figure this out when im not so tired... thanks for the links i will bookmark them.
<zus> nighters
 * incorrect all hi
<o_> hi everyone. I'am using xubuntu11.10. I can't connect to samba server in gigolo. Is it a bug? How can I fix it?
<Sysi> install gvfs-backends
<o_> Sysi: thanks
<o_> It works fine
<levartemit> Hi guys, I installed Xubuntu on Virtualbox and now I'm trying to install Firestarter or GUFW, but in the Ubuntu Software Center, the "install" buttons are greyed-out . . . any idea what's going on?
<levartemit> lol, i unplugged the network :P
<levartemit> sorry!
<csenger41> hello everyone :)
<knome> hello
<csenger41> its good to see u again, knome :)
<knome> mm-hmm
<csenger41> could u help in colour correcting on Xubuntu? my monitor is very paly
<csenger41> its a laptop, MSI GX710X, and i dont want to install ATI Catalyst, last time it killed my XORG and had to reinstall the system
<knome> csenger41, hmhh. are you sure it's not related to power management (not plugged in AC power?)
<csenger41> no, im sure its plugged in, otherwise it can work for about 1 hour
<knome> have you looked at the power settings?
<knome> it might still have some non-optimal settings for some reason
<csenger41> no, the backlight is on the max, its just the colours which look very paly
<knome> csenger41, everywhere (even black text on white) ?
<csenger41> no, its good, only colours
<csenger41> i need less gamma and more contrast
<knome> csenger41, try to change the theme
<knome> csenger41, it might be that what is looking pale
<csenger41> knome, no it must not be the theme, i can see the difference from eg Windows 7 when opening a picture and it looks pale as hell on Xubuntu
<knome> hmmh
<knome> no idea..
<csenger41> I thought so... :( I was hoping that there is a way to edit some XORG file to perform this
<knome> probably, never had to do that though
<csenger41> since the first use of Ubuntu and Xubuntu, my biggest problem was the pale colours
<knome> weird really
<knome> maybe it just is the driver then
<csenger41> IDK how, but installing ATI driver from jockey makes the whole system slower :S
<knome> does it fix the problem however?
<csenger41> yeah, my colours were perfect until XORG died and I couldnt see anything :D
<knome> :P
<csenger41> I'd need help in one more thing:
<csenger41> I installed VLC, but its GUI colour doesn't follow the greybird theme
<csenger41> i can show a pic of it if needed
<Sysi> close it and open again, any change?
<csenger41> nope
<incorrect> greybird is a pretty awful theme for eclipse,
<csenger41> incorrect: I like that theme, look simple and nice
<incorrect> csenger41, currently there is a fair amount of brokenness about it with eclipse, but oh well
<csenger41> https://picasaweb.google.com/115258614198791545895/Others#5666651135232372770
<csenger41> theres a pic about the problem
<csenger41> with 11.04 it was all good, then I reinstalled to the 11.10 and now its like on the pic... :S
<incorrect> xfce will suffer as all the effort goes into the gtk3 stuff
<csenger41> so any idea why is it happening?
 * incorrect shrugs
<csenger41> I mean its strange that it was all great in 11.04 but its screwed in 11.10 LTS
<incorrect> LTS?
<incorrect> this isn't an LTS
<csenger41> it is LTS
<incorrect> no it isn't
<incorrect> you are wrong
<csenger41> hm
<Myrtti> 11.10 isn't LTS
<csenger41> lol ur right sry
<incorrect> does xubuntu do LTS?
<chickenbone> I think it does
<Sysi> same repositories as ubuntu, therefore yes
<Sysi> same updates
<csenger41> yes it does
<incorrect> xfce might not get 3 years of loving, or 5 as it will be
<csenger41> as there are so many active people here, please help me
<chickenbone> incorrect: why do you say that?
<incorrect> chickenbone, well i didn't know the xubuntu team had the resources to keep xfce 4.x supported for 3(not 5) years
<csenger41> how can i set lower gamma and higher contrast level without installing ATI Catalyst on an ATI VGA
<incorrect> yes the ubuntu parts will get looked after
<chickenbone> incorrect: Hopefully they will get some financial support from Conical
<csenger41> incorrect: it would be really big shame, as I hate the current Ubuntu release with crappy Unity and crappy Gnome 3 port
<incorrect> i don't like unity either
<chickenbone> csenger41: Agree
<incorrect> the unity UI gets in the way
<incorrect> functional, then style
<csenger41> Gnome 3 would be great, but it needs way too strong hardware
<chickenbone> csenger41: what about gnome shell?
<knome> hmm, for the more general gnome-xfce ubuntu-xubuntu dicsussion, please use #xubuntu-offtopic
<incorrect> sorry
<knome> chickenbone, csenger41, incorrect: ^
<chickenbone> knome: this is help...of sorts
<csenger41> sorry :(
<chickenbone> knome: point taken
<knome> thanks
<csenger41> then lets talk about my problem :)
<knome> support questions are very welcome though
<csenger41> knome had no idea, maybe you could help me incorrect and chickenbone
<chickenbone> csenger41: fire away
<csenger41> how can i set lower gamma and higher contrast level without installing ATI Catalyst on an ATI VGA
<csenger41> *?
<chickenbone> csenger41: I believe Compiz will allow you to do this, however you have to install it first
<chickenbone> csenger41: Although this is probably not what you had in mind...
<csenger41> chickenbone: no it isnt :) I was hoping that there is a way to perform there by editing the XORG file in a way
<csenger41> brb one sec, gonna restart
<chickenbone> csenger41: try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<csenger41> back
<chickenbone> csenger41: see above
<csenger41> chickenbone: cant see anything sorry :S
<knome> 15:02  chickenbone: csenger41: try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<csenger41> i cant find anything there about gamma and contrast :(
<csenger41> well never mind, I'll install ATI again, hoping it won't mess around again
<chickenbone> csenger41: that may be all you can do. Sorry i couldn't help you. You may also want to post your question on Ubuntu Forums - perhaps someone there can help you
<csenger41> chickenbone: its OK :)
<chickenbone> csenger41: Why did you want to reduce the gamma anyway?
<csenger41> chickenbone: because my colours are all paly
<csenger41> well now im leaving, gonna install ATI catalyst
<csenger41> thx for the help :)
<csenger41> have a nice day guys, bye
<egsome> How can I change position of some panel ?
<Sysi> please don't crosspost
<egsome> Sysi, Sorry, Thought no one is there.
<Atanaheim> hi everyone
<Atanaheim> I would like some help to configure my wifi network (I'm new to Linux)
<zus> when opening a torrent it asks for transmission how can i change it to deluge?
<Sysi> install deluge and remove transmission is easiest way
<zus> where  are the appplications usually found when clicking  other?
<Sysi> /usr/bin
<zus> thanks ...
<Sysi> or /usr/share/applications
<rostayob> It seems that xubuntu doesn't integrate well with pulseaudio
<rostayob> the standard mixer thing doesn't at least
<rostayob> am I missing something?
<knome> rostayob, try installing pavucontrol
<rostayob> knome: yep I have that, but is there a way to integrate xfce better with pulseaudio?
<knome> not afaik i know
<knome> ermh, -"i know" :P
<Sysi> default mixer can cotrol pulseaudio volume but not more
<Sysi> +n
<w30> I came in here to get as far away from Unity and Gnome3 as I could but those brash Unity people won't leave me alone;
<w30> They have gofed up my compiz install
<w30> has any one got a /etc/compizconfig for xfce4?
<w30> mine is bastardized with unity and messed up my window decorations
<Sysi> that's more likely because of lack of decorator than unity
<Sysi> set it to use gtk-window-decorator
<w30> Sysi, where do you set that?
<knome> w30, please watch the language
<knome> w30, also no need to blame anyone
<w30> Sysi, something like --gtk-window-decorator
<w30> Sysi, it says failed to load theme Adwaita
<w30> Sysi, so it doesen't load a window decoration because I don't have Adwaita and I don't want it; it's ugly
<Sysi> you can set it in compizconfig-settingsmanager, "window decorations" but I don't know where it picks theme
<w30> I think I will go get a shot of zanax and calm down, hopefully.....
<knome> w30, please recheck your attitude. we don't want to know what you do to calm down, nor we want to hear you blaming other people.
<skatepunkcat> hi, so how does this work?
<knome> skatepunkcat, what is "this" ?
<knome> erh
<Sysi> did you unban em already?
<knome> that was Myrtti's ban
<skatepunkcat> well im having a problem with xubuntu should i just tell you whats wrong
<Sysi> oh yeah
<knome> skatepunkcat, yep
<knome> äsch
<skatepunkcat> ok, i just finished installing vlc with the software center and the window closed on me. so i restarted and now every time i try to open the software center or the update manager the window automatically close's . any help would be awesome
<beardygnome> skatepunkcat: if you open up the terminal and type software-center, what happens?
<skatepunkcat> it spits out some warnings then the center open's for about 4 sec. then close's
<beardygnome> do you get any errors in the terminal when it closes?
<Sysi> you could put the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skatepunkcat> ok here is the paste output http://paste.ubuntu.com /717008/
<skatepunkcat> and the last one is the one that it gave me after the window closed
<snark> Would there be any negative reprocussions for me taking away read priveledges from "other" and "group" on my home directory?  I may make an acount for my little brother to ssh into, and I don't want him to be able to read my home dir.
<YeahRight> hi there i need some help..i've been upgrading to 11.10 and during the upgrade i experienced a samba error
<YeahRight> Could not install 'samba'
<YeahRight> The upgrade will continue but the 'samba' package may not be in a working state. Please consider submitting a bug report about it.
<YeahRight> package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<YeahRight> after the error the upgrade continued and it wanted to report this bug
<YeahRight> during the bug report procedure i pressed cancel..assuming it would cancel the reporting
<YeahRight> but it seems i cancelled the whole ugrade now and i get this:
<YeahRight> Could not install the upgrades
<YeahRight> The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<YeahRight> thats not what i wanted...the upgrade went fine except for the samba thing
<YeahRight> i just wanted to cancel the reporting
<YeahRight> so what can i do now?
<knome> fix the upgrading.
<ushills> hi, looking for some help with 11.10, for some reason I dont have shutdown on the login screen anymore installed with lightDM
<beardygnome> ushills: what does your login screen look like?
<beardygnome> is it black with a white pattern?
<ushills> Yep, the black and white one with dots
<beardygnome> that happened to me - you've ended up with the wrong theme
<ushills> How can I change it?
<beardygnome> to fix it, you need to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<beardygnome> you need to change greeter-session=unity-greeter to greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<ushills> Thanks, done it
<ushills> Secondly, why has the user switcher disappeared as well from the user options.
<beardygnome> i had another problem with lightdm once i'd done that, so see http://beardygnome.co.uk/2011/10/22/oneiric-ocelot-arrives/ for more info
<art> Hi all, I'm experimenting with xubuntu, so have been installing and uninstalling it. I notice most of the wait time during the install is for the installer to download programs. Is there some way I can save the iprograms froma previous download in order to minimize the install time of later installs?
<zenrox> art i would just tell the installer not to get the updates during the install
<zenrox> and the restricted ones either
<zenrox> then i would get them after i get xubuntu installed
<skatepunkcat>  um i was wondering if anyone has gotten anywhere with my window closing problem?
<art> ty zenrox, not sure how to tell the installer not to get the updates...
<vooze> Is there a reason why the live / install cd is OVER 700mb? :/
<art> I was chatting with babble...but he lost connection........would it be possible for me to clone a fresh install using clonezilla, burn it to a DVD, then just install the DVD image each time I want a fresh install???
<babble> clonezilla will do a byte for byte copy of your entire hd including empty/unused space
<babble> clonezilla is a frontend for dd
<zenrox> vooze, you probly got the dvd image
<art> yes, that's correct....but I have a small drive, the original install could be done onto a 30 GB drive, then cloned.
<vooze> zenrox: got it from here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/desktop/ -- torrent file
<vooze> zenrox: ah nevermind.. for some weird reason my ubuntu (not xubuntu) install took the bits and said 730mb.. strange :D
<art> vooze and zenrox, would the dvd image make for a faster install because downloading during a CD based install was not needed??
<art> vooze andzenrox...my ver 11.10 live D is 730 mb, but my cd's are 750 mb, so it just barely fits.
<GridCube> there is no dvd image for xubuntu
<art> thanks grid.........is there a dvd image for any ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu has dvd, so does Edubuntu, UbuntuStudio, and I think Kubuntu
<vooze> Think there used to be for standard ubuntu, but not sure
<charlie-tca> But to be clear, Xubuntu has never had a dvd, and still does not have a dvd
<art> Is there any reason why a fresh install of xubuntu couoldn't be copied to a DVD, then the DVD could be copied back onto an empty hard drive when a fresh intall was needed???
<charlie-tca> Other than hardware specific stuff, no
<charlie-tca> If the hardware doesn't match exactly, it may fail, though
<Sysi> it shouldn't, only propietary drivers and such should fail
<Sysi> xubuntu initrd should contail all drivers
<Sysi> art: well, try clonezilla
<art> ok, so a copy of a fresh install can only be reinstalled on the same computer....I can live with that and it would definately help speed up installs!!!! Now, I'm not even sure if clonezilla is needed...maybe just drag and drop the entire install onto a DVD will work just as well.
<yashy> Upon reboot into xubuntu 11.10, I have two issues. 1) My ethernet doesn't auto-connect, I have to manually run 'sudo dhclient' to get an IP. In Settings -> Network Connections, for eth0 it has "connect automatically" checked, but does not do this.
<yashy> 2) My sound doesn't work upon reboot. After last reboot I went onto alsamixer, and chose SB manually, as the default was blank. That doesn't seem to be working this time, unless I'm doing something incorrectly, but I'd like sound to work upon reboot
<GridCube> yashy, clean install?
<art> I thank you all for the input-support for the various tu's is outstanding. I hope to run linux forever and to give Bill the boot completely.
<yashy> GridCube: upgrade.
<GridCube> oh, you should delete most of the .something folders on your /home/user then
<GridCube> only leave those you can not live whitout
<GridCube> and reboot
<charlie-tca> at least the ones in ~/.cache and ~/.config
<yashy> will try what charlie-tca recommends... brb
<Vegar> I have a .desktop file that should be run in a terminal (run it terminal is checked in the file properties), but whenever I click it from thunar, it just opens a new terminal
<Vegar> running exo-open the.desktop executes the file properly
<Vegar> is this a bug or a misconfiguration on my part?
<Vegar> it seems to only happen when gnome-terminal is the default terminal app
<charlie-tca> Vegar: then it is probably a conflict between terminals. Xubuntu sets exo-open to point to xfce4-terminal, so if gnome-terminal is the default, you might have to reset it someplace.
<zacarias> if you install a gtk theme, will it ruin your xubuntu performancde, making it like (Gnome)Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> no, but if it isn't GTK2 and GTK3 compatible, it will make some things look bad
<Sysi> if you install buggy enough theme it may cause weird stuff
<zus> hello, has anyone experienced  when using laptop button to mute, but it will not unmute, i have to mouse to the speaker icon and click unmute?
<Sysi> I've heard reports about that and maybe had it myself
<zus> its not such a big deal but im sure its not intended to work this way, but "I" do use the mute alot  at work  ...:)
<Sysi> do you have vol up button, what using it does?
<zus> raise the volume
<zus> the notify boxes dont really seem to "match" though.
<Sysi> I mean when it's muted, raises from zero or where it used to be?
<zus> oh, no once i mute it its muted till i unmute it
<zus> i know in linux mint  if i muted i had to unmute raising volume alone didnt unmute it, but  it was all done with my  buttons so its cool
<zus> ubuntu one wont let me  switch my account, which is a bit annoying, i might even uninstall  and not use it. - thats too bad to i guess.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in about 5 hours (22:00 UTC). Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in about 3 hours (22:00 UTC). Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<vooze> I'm trying to set Chromium to default browser in xubuntu settings, but i cant just write chromium.. its like chroimum %somthing or simular.. anyone know?
<well_laid_lawn> try  chromium %F
<vooze> well_laid_lawn: worked perfectly.. thank you!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<zus> how come  im not able to log into my 2nd ubuntu one account from ubuntu one client ?
<charlie-tca> zus: since most of us can not get ubuntuone to work at all with xubuntu, you might want to try #ubuntuone
<zus> thank you charlie-tca
<yashy> Can someone help me debug a sound issue? It only started since upgrading to 11.10. I have two audio devices (SB and HDMI) and pavucontrol only sees the HDMI one? http://pastebin.com/EHY9VwVr
<klymeroo> bonjour
<attar> bleh, what's with the random white text in greybird.. firefox menu bar and thunderbird buttons for example :|
<charlie-tca> attar: changes in the application theme by Mozilla, which we are trying to get fixed
<attar> ahh, i see. thanks :)
<xubuntu105> hello :)
<xubuntu105> can anyone tell me how good xubuntu is at finding the drivers for, say, the built-in webcam my laptop has? when I don't have the windows partition with the original drivers to back it up?
<zus> later guys! thanks
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 45 minutes (22:00 UTC). Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<serfus> something funny... on the english layout everything is fine, but when switching to hebrew layout looks like all the number keys are not working except for '9'
<serfus> not with shift as well
<GridCube> rhythmbox doesnt close when i close it :(
<GridCube> it keeps playing on the background
<knome> GridCube, maybe it goes to notification area ;)
<knome> GridCube, or the indicator area
<GridCube> it does not
<GridCube> because it doesnt have a notification area icon
<knome> a-ha
<GridCube> and you can not make one
<knome> maybe it's invisible then? :P
<GridCube> so its probably going to the notification area of gnome
<knome> prolly
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel now. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<YeahRight> when i get an error like:  Could not install the upgrades The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<YeahRight> will everything return exactly to the situation before i upgraded?
<YeahRight> it shouldnt even do a recovery cause all i did was canceling a bug report creation..
<YeahRight> i need to know if i just should let the recovery run and then upgrade again or if i should stop the recovery some way since the upgrade kinda finished with only samba install failing which triggered the bug report creation
<philipballew> YeahRight, upgraging to .10?
<YeahRight> yes
<YeahRight> thanks for replying philipballew
<philipballew> anytime :)
<philipballew> well. lets se
<philipballew> e
<philipballew> I think it should and if not you can try to upgrade again and see if the same thing happens
<GridCube> YeahRight, you should, if you can, do a clean install
<philipballew> GridCube, got to it before i did. good job
<YeahRight> i reply prefer not to do that
<GridCube> ok
<philipballew> YeahRight, lets upgrade your machine
<GridCube> then you should do an upgrade deleting most of the dot starting folders of your ~/
<YeahRight> i understand that would solve issues but then again i wouldnt have upgraded :P
<philipballew> lets do it from the terminal so we can see all thats happening
<YeahRight> this sound like great support..thanks..sure let's do that
<philipballew> worst that happens is you get the same error anyway
<philipballew> alright. here is what you should enter
<philipballew> wait
<philipballew> first off what does lsb_release -a show you
<philipballew> it say what version your running
<YeahRight> i'm trying to paste something on pastebin but it doesnt seem to respond
<philipballew> YeahRight,
<philipballew> well is its not to long go ahead and paste it here
<YeahRight> ok
<YeahRight> hi there i need some help..i've been upgrading to 11.10 and during the upgrade i experienced a samba error
<YeahRight> Could not install 'samba' The upgrade will continue but the 'samba' package may not be in a working state. Please consider submitting a bug report about it.
<YeahRight> package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<YeahRight> after the error the upgrade continued and it wanted to report this bug
<YeahRight> during the bug report procedure i pressed cancel..assuming it would cancel the reporting
<YeahRight> but it seems i cancelled the whole ugrade now and i get this:
<YeahRight> Could not install the upgrades
<YeahRight> The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<YeahRight> thats not what i wanted...the upgrade went fine except for the samba thing and i just wanted to cancel the reporting
<philipballew> what do you use samba for?
<GridCube> (to share folders probably?)
<philipballew> i would only assume
<YeahRight> i should tell you i run this xubuntu in a vitual machine
<YeahRight> and i think i didnt even really use it yet to be honest but i would like it to work
<YeahRight> (samba that is)
<philipballew> well i would upgrade then fix samba if its having issues
<YeahRight> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<philipballew> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<YeahRight> like i just pasted..it practivally did finish upgrading..
<philipballew> then
<YeahRight> but then i pressed cancel
<philipballew> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<YeahRight> to stop the bugreport i thought
<YeahRight> and now i still have a window telling me it will run a recovery
<YeahRight> i still have to click that window away
<YeahRight> and then recovery will start as it looks now
<philipballew> maybe you should recover
<YeahRight> should i just press close?
<YeahRight> and let recover run?
<philipballew> do what it says then upgrade?
<philipballew> let recover run
<YeahRight> well i wonder what recover will do exactly
<YeahRight> will it really return my system to before the upgrade?
<YeahRight> or will it just create some default situation
<philipballew> i am not sure, but if you want to upgrade i would do it
<YeahRight> its strange that pressing CANCEL one time during a particular part of the upgrade proces appearantly will undo the whole upgrade proces
<YeahRight> i only wanted to skip the bug reporting
<YeahRight> not stop the upgrade
<YeahRight> upgrade said it could continu even with the samba error occuring
<YeahRight> so i figured to fix that lateron
<philipballew> yeah, if it is upgrading dont cancel it I guess.
<YeahRight> yeah ..i wish i had known that..
<philipballew> it needs to continue all the way
<philipballew> its all good
<YeahRight> i also allowed stuff to be deleted during upgrading..
<YeahRight> so if recovery would need that..
<YeahRight> best would be if i could undo the cancel somehow
<YeahRight> i think the way it works is not bery user friendly tbh
<GridCube> recovery will try to reinstall stuff
<GridCube> not to go back
<GridCube> if you are using a vbox you can take an image of how is it now
<GridCube> and go whi the upgrade if things fail you should be able to comeback to the snapshot
<YeahRight> thats good thinking
<YeahRight> so GridCube : you're saying...basically i will jsut run the upgrade again when it wants to recover?
<GridCube> charlie-tca, can you help me here please?
<GridCube> charlie-tca, can answer you better
<YeahRight> ok cool
<YeahRight> charlie-tca we're waiting for you :P
<GridCube> explain in a single sentence for him :P
<charlie-tca> GridCube: I have review the logs here first
<GridCube> :)
<YeahRight> sure thing
<YeahRight> it's already great you are around :P
<chickenbone> Does anybody know how I can install additional themes?
<knome> chickenbone, copy theme files to /usr/share/themes/ or ~/.themes
<chickenbone> Excuse my ignorance but were can I download the files from?
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<chickenbone> Yes
<chickenbone> knome: Are there any you suggest?
<chickenbone> knome: Or recommend?
<chickenbone> They all look good but same may be better than others - if you catch my drift.
<knome> chickenbone, any on http://shimmerproject.org/
<chickenbone> nice
<chickenbone> I'll have a look now
<knome> chickenbone, greybird supports gtk3 the most of xfce themes
<knome> chickenbone, those themes should be in murrine-themes
<knome> (the package)
<YeahRight> GridCube / charlie-tca : i might be afk for a bit but i will read all your comments about what to do for sure later so please just paste them in channel whenever you are ready..thanks
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> I don't know what I can do yet
<YeahRight> :-)
<charlie-tca> YeahRight: you stopped the upgrade?
<YeahRight> well not willingly..
<YeahRight> if you read back..i thought i canceled the bugreporting only
<YeahRight> i wanted to skip that part..
<charlie-tca> did the upgrade stop?
<YeahRight> and now i have a popup window telling me about a recovery that will follow after i press close
<YeahRight> Could not install the upgrades
<YeahRight> The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<chickenbone> knome: Just to verify, these themes are installed by default on Xubuntu.
<YeahRight> that came after pressing cancel during the bug reporting
<knome> chickenbone, mmh, i thought so. ;)
<YeahRight> there is no need for any recovery since the upgrade went fine except for samba
<charlie-tca> let the recovery run
<knome> chickenbone, i was just making sure (and i'm trying to chair a meeting at the same time, so i'm not the most focused)
<charlie-tca> It will try to fix samba
<YeahRight> ok i pressed close
<charlie-tca> It won't run "recovery" as in windows. It will attemp;t to fix the packages that broke
<YeahRight> ok
<YeahRight> i get this now: Upgrade complete
<YeahRight> The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process.
<chickenbone> knome: That's fine. I'll play around with them as see if they suit me
<knome> chickenbone, good :)
<YeahRight> hmm..i think it didnt even do what i claimed it would do..which is run a recovery (dpkg --configure -a)
<charlie-tca> That's possible.
<charlie-tca> YeahRight: is everything finished now?
<charlie-tca> do not reboot yet
<YeahRight> i see no visible upgrade thing running anymore
<YeahRight> maybe i should check in ps ?
<charlie-tca> then open a terminal and type        apt-cache policy gvfs-backends
<YeahRight> sounds sexy...what will that do? :P
<charlie-tca> It will check if the items required for samba are there
<YeahRight> cool
<charlie-tca> hit enter after typing that
<YeahRight> gvfs-backends:
<YeahRight>   Installed: 1.10.0-0ubuntu1
<YeahRight>   Candidate: 1.10.0-0ubuntu1
<YeahRight>   Version table:
<YeahRight>  *** 1.10.0-0ubuntu1 0
<YeahRight>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main i386 Packages
<YeahRight>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<charlie-tca> It's there.
<YeahRight> how can i fix it?
<charlie-tca> fix what?
<charlie-tca> The upgrade completed
<charlie-tca> You can run     sudo apt-get update
<charlie-tca> then run      sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<YeahRight> ah..i thought that checked for samba..
<charlie-tca> and see if it says anything this time
<YeahRight> the samba errors i got still need fixing
<charlie-tca> How do you know it didn't get fixed
<YeahRight> well didnt the error messages during the upgrade suggest that?
<YeahRight> Could not install 'samba'
<YeahRight> The upgrade will continue but the 'samba' package may not be in a working state. Please consider submitting a bug report about it.
<YeahRight> package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<charlie-tca> yes, and -a should have fixed it
<YeahRight> -a where?
<charlie-tca> did you run     dpkg --configure -a     in the terminal?
<YeahRight> no
<YeahRight> i thought it said it would do that itself..
<YeahRight> should i have done that?
<charlie-tca> run it, but it will be         sudo dpkg --configure -a
<charlie-tca> You need to run it, to try and fix the errors
<YeahRight> i already did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade like ou said..is the order wrong now? (so no dpkg --configure -a yet)
<YeahRight>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade finished without errors i think
<YeahRight> can i still run sudo dpkg --configure -a now?
<charlie-tca> please do
<charlie-tca> I think the issues got fixed already, but yes, run it
<YeahRight> it returned to the prompt immediatley
<YeahRight> as if it ddint do anything
<YeahRight> thats correct?
<YeahRight> no output at all
<charlie-tca> Then it fixed itself. You are in good shape
<YeahRight> cool
<YeahRight> thank you charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You still will need to restart, and it needs to be a full restart, not logout,login
<YeahRight> i think it indeed looks good now :P
<YeahRight> yup sure
<charlie-tca> If anyting fails during the restart, use Ctrl+alt+del to force it again. Then do a full shutdown, even with the power switch if it gets stuck.
<YeahRight> ok restarting now
<charlie-tca> The reboot will include a full fsck on the hard drives, so expect it to take a while with no responses
<YeahRight> ok
<YeahRight> reboot went fine..thanks again :P
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#xubuntu 2012-10-15
<gry> if I have installed xubuntu after windows, how easy is it to shrink the windows partition (once it's got enough space) and expand the xubuntu one?
<Unit193> Using gparted?  Not really hard, though it's always recommended to backup anything you'd need.
<gry> do I need to defrag? do I need to boot into windows after shrinking its partition? or something
<Unit193> Defrag would be a good idea, running chkdsk (chkntfs?) after would be recommended.
<Unit193> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<gry> sure thanks, I'll give that a try
<Unit193> Hope it helps.
<crashedpc> partitioning a USB thumbdrive reduces the lifespan.  anything else i should be aware of becides this?
<Unit193> What format you going for?
<crashedpc> ext2
<holstein> you could argue ext2 instead of ext4
<Unit193> Or fat, for flash.
<crashedpc> oh. a problem i have come across on a build im working on: when attempting to boot from the xubuntu  x86 12.04.1 CD with a Dell i4600 board i get an error message telling me something about expecting a filesystem and not being able to find it (disk works fine in other computers, im currently using it to install to this laptop ATM)
<crashedpc> any idea whats going on? (burned with windows image burner)
<crashedpc> i was able to boot kubuntu but i'd rather install from a xubuntu disk rather than having to install twice
<Liquidedge> My 2 year old totally blew up my taskbar.  Is there a way to reset it to defaults?
<crashedpc> screenshot maybe?
<Liquidedge> http://imgur.com/Mmgot
<holstein> Liquidedge: i would just look at the live cd, or a new user... or blow it out in the /home
<crashedpc> new user, transfer files. easiest thing i can think of
<holstein> just remove the panel settings from /home
<Liquidedge> Is it a hidden directory or file?
<Liquidedge> I don't know where the panel settings are.
<crashedpc> its amazing what kids and animals can do
<Liquidedge> My little floating bar across the bottom is gone, too.
<Unit193> .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml  and  .config/xfce4/panel/
<crashedpc> ctrl + H to show hidden files
<Liquidedge> I only see datetime-7.rc
<Liquidedge>  in the panel directory
<Liquidedge> I imagine after I delete it, I have to restart?
<crashedpc3> or just log back in
<Liquidedge> yeah, didn't work.
<yuril> hey what is xubuntu's login manager? slim?
<Unit193> lightdm, in newer versions.
<yuril> unit193: thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<john_rambo> Using Xubuntu 12.04. Is it possible to display weather beside the clock ?
<Unit193> There is a weather applet.
<Unit193> !info xfce4-weather-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-weather-plugin (source: xfce4-weather-plugin): weather information plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.4-3 (precise), package size 450 kB, installed size 1282 kB
<john_rambo> Found it. Thanks
<Random833> thunderbird doesn't respect my browser setting, and opens firefox. wat do?
<holstein> try sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser Random833
<Random833> so... there's no way to make it respect per-user XFCE preferred apps?
<Random833> also, i just checked, and chromium is actually selected in that
<holstein> Random833: does it help? is thunderbird "respecting" those settings?
<holstein> Random833: theres a way in the GUI that apparently isnt working for you... is it just thunderbird? all other apps default to the browser you expect?
<Random833> well, the only other app i've opened a url from is xfce terminal
<Random833> I can't find what is making thunderbird pick firefox, since both alternatives and my xfce settings are set to chromium
<holstein> Random833: and? does the terminal open the browser you expect?
<Random833> yes, i just said that
<Random833> well, i thought i said it
<Random833> yes it does
<holstein> Random833: can you test something else... maybe from some openoffice document... or another weblink
<holstein> also, i find these...
<holstein> http://hsmak.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/howto-force-thunderbird-to-open-links-in-firefox/
<holstein> similar http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/440364-chrome-unable-change-default-browser-thunderbird.html
<Random833> what do you mean "another weblink"?
<Random833> it's all links - the problem isn't with the link, it's with the app the link is clicked in
<agrester> Anyone here have any experience in installing multiple Ubuntu's on the same machine?
<Random833> this has happened with multiple links from within the terminal and from within thunderbird
<holstein> Random833: i was referring to opening a link from chromium... seeing if firefox opened it
<holstein> Random833: i linked some suggestions, but if the terminal is opening them in the browser you havent chosen, then its a system issue
<holstein> Random833: thats what im trying to determine... is it a system wide issue where you have chosen a default browser and its not working, or is it just thunderbird... if its just thunderbird, try the above fix
<holstein> if its more than just thunderbird, we can go from there
<holstein> agrester: you mean, several installations? sure.. like dual or triple booting.. i have a test machine with lots of them
<holstein> !grub | agrester
<ubottu> agrester: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<agrester> great
<holstein> you might want to check that out ^^ since thats really the trickiest part in my opinion
<agrester> holstein: heres my partition setup [WindowsXP][empty][Xubuntu][swap]
<holstein> i used to install from the alternate installers, and just not install grub. go into what i would call the "main" OS and run sudo update-grub
<agrester> I want to install normal Ubuntu with Unity to [empty]
<holstein> agrester: you can have unity and XFCE
<agrester> holstein: but in the past I had massive problems with this
<agrester> there ended up being conflicts
<agrester> have they improved the situation now?
<holstein> agrester: shouldnt be
<holstein> agrester: never should have been really. unless you had PPA's
<agrester> I had PPA's
<agrester> its just too messy
<agrester> So whats the best way of installing that partition?
<holstein> agrester: if i wanted what you are suggesting, i would run the alternate installer. i would put ubuntu in the middle on an custom partition and use the existing swap.. i would then not install grub, i would just update-grub from the other one and it'll pick it up
<agrester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280521/
<holstein> i currently have several DE's installed here though... XFCE, openbox... unity
<agrester> Here's my fdisk output
<holstein> agrester: if you have the empty space you mentioned above, just use that
<agrester> Ok
<holstein> agrester: put an ext4 partition there and do it all in one like ubuntu does it, or customize from there
<holstein> agrester: use an alternate and dont blow out the grub.. or use the normal CD and blow it out and use the grub that comes with it
<agrester> I see, so on my current Xubuntu primary install I should only have Grub installed there, but on the second install to the empty space not install grub?
<agrester> And when I run update-grub it will include the new '/' Ubuntu?
<holstein> agrester: should, did for me... feel free and read up on grub though
<agrester> ok, are there any guides to the alternate installer?
<holstein> agrester: im sure there are somewhere.. dont lose sleep over it. the new install of grub should pick up your old ubuntu and windows as well
<holstein> just do what is easy for you and read that page so you understand what is going on and how you can recover if need be
<agrester> ok
<agrester> Holstein to be exact: when I boot up the "do something else" option of the installer do the following: 1) format empty as ext4 2) select that partition and configure it to mount '/' the root 3) DO NOT select for that partition to install the "bootloader"?
<agrester> Then 4) go back to Xubuntu and run 'sudo update-grub' and sit back...
<ner0x> Good morning. How can I stop my X server so I may run Xorg -configure?
<Rropicana> I have tryed all night to use the Wubi fil to install linux... The only version that works now is Ubuntu:( Tryed everything to get Xubuntu worked but it didnt. I have also tryed Lubuntu with no good resulte
<Shirakawasuna> Are you dedicated to using wubi, Rropicana? I ask because a standard installation may work better.
<[deXter]> Hey
<[deXter]> *Hi all
<[deXter]> Does anyone know of a book - printed or electronic - for Xubuntu?
<[deXter]> Aimed at novices, mind you.
<apm1> [deXter], the official ubuntu book , shall cover that ?
<[deXter]> nope
<[deXter]> apm1, the novice in mind (my Dad) would get confused between ubuntu's unity and XFCE :P
<[deXter]> He's pretty new to computers
<apm1> [deXter], man , as you are aware there is no noobs's guide to *nix land in our galaxy ;)
<[deXter]> I know, I know. :(
<[deXter]> I already taught him all the basic operations but he lives in a different country and wants to have like a proper book for reference.
<apm1> [deXter], introduce thy father to the holy jargon files , and make a knight(haker) out of him :p
<Kingsy> anyone just randomly been removed from sudoers and su fails to authenticate?
<Kingsy> happened randomly one morning
<apm1> Kingsy, it happend to me XD
<Sysi> sounds like you're confusing su and sudo
<Kingsy> Sysi: both don't work
<Kingsy> apm1: really??? how did you fix it?
<apm1> Kingsy, add yourself again to sudoers  and then reboot :)
<Kingsy> apm1: how? su doesnt work..
<Kingsy> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<apm1> but that was debian squezze, should work on xubuntu too :)
<apm1> i hope the root passwords still works ?
<Kingsy> apm1: like I said, I cant login using su
<Kingsy> apm1: visudo says that ^^
<Sysi> Kingsy: select failsafe from grub menu, you can get there by holding shift while/before booting
<Kingsy> I don't know what else to try..
<Kingsy> someone in #linux recommended booting from a livecd so I am downloading one of them now
<Kingsy> Sysi: the failsafe?
<Sysi> IDK what's the actual name, "the other option in grub menu"
<apm1> rescue ?
<Kingsy> Sysi: what I mean is, what does it do? boot into xubuntu? or a tty? or?
<Sysi> you can select what to do, one option is root terminal
<Kingsy> ahhh cool..
<Kingsy> so I could visudo from there
<Kingsy> I am gonna reboot then :)
<Kingsy> Sysi: ok, got into a root terminal
<Kingsy> su returned nothing.. the username was root
<Kingsy> visudo said "This is a read only filesystem" or something along those lines
<Kingsy> so it still didnt work
<flegu> what are you trying to do?
<Kingsy> flegu: one morning, booted up and my user, although I am able to login to the system.. is no longer a sudoer,   su fails to authenticate and using the recovery root terminal I still cant use visudo as I mentioned above
<Kingsy> flegu: basically I am just trying to get root privs back
<Kingsy> I have no idea what happened.. but like I said, it just "did" this one morning
<flegu> Whoa, sounds scary :O
<apm1> Kingsy, come , abandon the buntus and live with us in squezze land :)
<Kingsy> flegu: yeah, can you recommend anything?
<Kingsy> apm1: that doesnt really help my problem
<apm1> Kingsy, well , it certainly does , reinstalling will give you your root privliges back ;)
<flegu> Kingsy, not really. I thought you just wanted to open something with root privlidges so I was about to suggest sudoing :D
<Kingsy> apm1: agreed but I really didnt want to re-install if I could help it
<flegu> and you can't login as root?
<Kingsy> no
<Kingsy> like I said, it errors even from a root terminal from grub#
<Kingsy> something about a read only file system
<flegu> so you can't edit the sudoers file... that sucks
<Kingsy> yep
<Kingsy> well I got that fixed through a livecd
<Kingsy> btw I wanted to ask before.. what is the hell is sqeeeeze or whatever was said ealier ?
<Kingsy> apm1: you around?
<apm1> yup
<Kingsy> what were you talking about before .. leaving *ubuntu and going to sqeeeze or something? I think you said "sqeeze"
<Kingsy> but I cant really remember..
<Kingsy> just curious
<apm1> yes i meant moving to debian 6.0.6 , as i have :)
<Kingsy> so how come your still hanging in here? if you don't use the distro I mean
<apm1> because i love the community , right now i am facing a hardware issue and need some help :p
<Kingsy> ah... so what made you move?
<apm1> the rocksolid stability compared to the buntus :)
<Kingsy> I find xubuntu is alright.. nowhere near the bloat that ubuntu carries.. and its xfce so you don't have the gnome crap
<apm1> imho gnome2 ain't crap
<nicekiwi> hey, Ive installed the Nvidia drivers in xubuntu 12.10 and rebooted and ive lost all window borders and themes etc. But they work fine in the guest account. How can I fix this?
<Kingsy> I hate it..
<Kingsy> personal preference of course
<apm1> and debian7 wheezy will have xfce as the default desktop :)
<nicekiwi> *MATE :P
<Kingsy> ah cool
<Kingsy> yeah xfce is the way to go for sure.. tis fast and nice imo
<apm1> has anyone ever uncoverd a modem port on a thinkpad before ?
<nicekiwi> how do I get root control on guest mode?
<apm1> nicekiwi, su
<nicekiwi> apm1, that does not work, says Authentication Failure (And i  KNOW my password is correct)
<apm1> Kingsy, looks like your problem is now a bug :p
<nicekiwi> apm1, uncovered?
<Kingsy> apm1: how so?
<Kingsy> I fixed it btw
<apm1> nicekiwi, the modem port is coverd by somesorta hard plastic
<Mathias> burn it
<nicekiwi> apm1, on my thinkpad the modem port is naturall uncovered
<apm1> nicekiwi, naturally as in ?
<nicekiwi> apm1, as in, it came like that.
<apm1> Mathias, then why do i have something shove up the modem port ? XD
<Mathias> shoving stuff up there is unhealthy
<apm1> does anyone know a thinkpad proctologist here ?
<apm1> Mathias, i didn't shove anything in it , lenovo did it at the factory XD
<Kingsy> apm1: what do you mean the problem is a bug? someone has submitted a bug report?
<TheSheep> can you guys take it to #hardware or wherever?
<apm1> we already took it to offtopic
<TheSheep> cool, thanks
<xubuntu052> hi! my new xubuntu user, thanks
<baizon> hi
<xubuntu052> xubuntu fast true ?
<baizon> yes
<torax> short answer yes
<xubuntu052> windows enough :)
<Kingsy> windows enough?
<xubuntu052> microsoft windows :)
<frank-man> hi guys, where is on 12.10 the xorg.conf ?
<Sysi> it hasn't been in default installation in years, you create one with sudo Xorg -configure after stopping xserver
<frank-man> Sysi, thx
<Industrial> If I install a window manager like i3 (tiling windo manager) then my keyboard settings that I made in xfce are not reflected. I still have the keyboard where I have to press '" etc twice to get the characters, which is quite annoying imho. How do I get this to work with 1 keypress systemwide?
<Sysi> Industrial: are you using it with xfce or as separate session?
<Industrial> as a separate session. Iḿ not sure I'd like to use it WITH xfce (though certainly an option to explore, id have to turn off workspaces in xfce etc?)
<Sysi> workspace settings are part of window manager
<Sysi> you don't have xfce settings because you're not using xfce session, you need to find out how to apply them in i3 session
<Industrial> Well, somehow the system (without xfce) is setting the keyboard layout aswell, I was hoping I could just change that.
<TheSheep> Industrial: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<v1adimir> guys I can't seem to find why tracepath isn't working ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281129/ ) and I'm incompetent to make a new version to try ( http://www.skbuff.net/iputils/ ) any help? :)
<v1adimir> is it my router? confusing because i can ping.. traceroute used to work to some hosts before I wiped the system clean yesterday & now nada http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281162/
<baizon> try to ping your router
<v1adimir> baizon: i can ping it and traceroute/tracepath to it
<baizon> check your firewall config
<v1adimir> opening ports on it works to, never had a problem
<v1adimir> sudo ufw disable makes no diff
<baizon> i mean the firewall on your router
<v1adimir> maybe i will somehow manage to build it from http://www.skbuff.net/iputils/ and i'll try a direct connection before that :\
<v1adimir> tnx baizon
<xubuntu977> hi world
<xubuntu977> i'm testing for live cd xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu977> it is good
<baizon> welcome
<xubuntu977> very very speed
<GridCube> :)
<john_rambo> how to create desktop shortcuts ?
<GridCube> for what?
<john_rambo> GridCube, Firefox & etc
<GridCube> drag the entry on the main menu bar and drop it where you want it
<Sysi> drag and drop from menu
<john_rambo> Got it. Thanks
<lawe> Why does Ubuntu have to make a whole new distro just to use a different desktop enviroment?
<GridCube> ?
<Sysi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lawe> This is kinda on topic.
<lawe> Why does Xubuntu exist?
<GridCube> !derivative
<GridCube> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Sysi> !flavor
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<martinphone> i need to dowload a full webpage as a jpg file, but it is a protected one, I mean Its a BfA page (Bundesagentür für Arbeit), thats the german employment service and to access to it I had to write a name and password
<martinphone> Shutter wont do the trick, can you help me out?
<GridCube> flavor is it
<holstein> martinphone: i would just take a screenshot
<Sysi> lawe: xubuntu isn't really different distro than ubuntu, it's just different installation disk
<GridCube> martinphone, there are firefox addons for that kind of stuff
<GridCube> or print it to pdf
<martinphone> holstein, its a large large page
<holstein> martinphone: you could take several and edit them together
<martinphone> how do I print to pdf with ff?
<lawe> well what happens when I want to install KDE? Xubuntu would no longer be Xubuntu
<Sysi> it would be xubuntu with kde installed, quite close to kde
<TheSheep> lawe: it's all one distribution, just different defaults
<holstein> martinphone: i usually open what i want in libre/open office and export to pdf after formatting the way i want
<martinphone> o...
<holstein> any pdf printer system wide will be used by ff... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140815 for example.. not sure how current that info is
<GridCube> martinphone, i go to >file >print and choose as pdf
<KidDeath10k> Why does Chrome hate Xubuntu? It refuses to save as the default browser. :(
<Sysi> it tries to save to wrong place, just tell it to stop nagging and use setting dialog of xubuntu
<KidDeath10k> Then again, it could be VirtualBox being silly because (although I fixed it) it refused to save my window resolution :|
<holstein> KidDeath10k: i have chrome by setting it in the terminal
<KidDeath10k> command please?
<KidDeath10k> and when I say window, I mean screen ;o
<holstein> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<KidDeath10k> There is only one alternative in link group x-www-browser: /usr/bin/google-chrome
<KidDeath10k> Nothing to configure.
<KidDeath10k> Yet, when I restart the VM. It's like "Nope. Sorry, gotta tell me again bro."
<Sysi> chrome lies
<KidDeath10k> It's better than Firefox by far though.
<KidDeath10k> I used to love love love Firefox, now they've simply gone down hill as of late.
<holstein> KidDeath10k: works for me... what is opening? ff?
<KidDeath10k> It just opens a dialogue saying.. one sec.
<Sysi> 666
<KidDeath10k> Derp, it wants to work now because I've already told it 1000 times what to use. :S
<KidDeath10k> but if I restart the VM now, i'll do the same thing.
<KidDeath10k> I had to edit the xorg file to fix the screen resolution. I'd save it using the GUI, restart the VM then it goes back to 800x600 ._.
<KidDeath10k> but that's fixed.
<KidDeath10k> Now it displays the VM in a wonderful 1920x1080 resolution at all times on one of my screens.
<martinphone> thx GridCube , the pdf thing worked
<GridCube> :P good
<KidDeath10k> Also, where in the world do you all get these nifty commands from? Constant googling or is there some sort of book I've missed completely?
<GridCube> KidDeath10k, do you have the vbox extras installed?
<KidDeath10k> Yes, I do.
<KidDeath10k> Which, speaking of that I have no scroll wheel support. :S
<GridCube> KidDeath10k, there is two tools on your system, they are called man and info
<KidDeath10k> Put it to the man to give you some info?
<Sysi> google, askubuntu, ubuntu wiki and locally there's apropos
<KidDeath10k> You know, believe it or not - as much as I love wiki's and online documentation. Nothing beats the physical book. Just got around to picking up "Unix and LINUX System Administration Handbook, 4th Edition"
<baizon> books are for old people :D
<KidDeath10k> I love books, my good sir.
<KidDeath10k> because PDFs can be lost
<KidDeath10k> File corruption, computer being stolen etc.
<baizon> KidDeath10k: Cloud (Ubuntu One) will fix it ;)
<KidDeath10k> But is not a single a soul in the world going to steal a book.
<KidDeath10k> Yeah, but I have at least 600+ GB of data to back up ;)
<baizon> but its an offtopic, so if you like to talk feel free to join #xubuntu-offtopic
<KidDeath10k> Yeah, sorry, back to my main issue then
<GridCube> KidDeath10k, ever heard of fires? like the pompeii ones? what if pompeii had a backup server on rome?
<KidDeath10k> How do I fix my scroll wheel?
<Sysi> KidDeath10k: do you have guest additions installed?
<KidDeath10k> Yes, I do.
<Sysi> correct version?
<KidDeath10k> Fresh install of VirtualBox and Xubuntu, so I assume yes?
<KidDeath10k> I could be wrong.
<genii-around> There are some packages which if you install them want to pull in X for some reason. Like ffmpeg
<KidDeath10k> PRAISE THE NINE DIVINE. THE SCROLL WHEEL NOW WORKS.
<baizon> nice to hear
<blackgatonegro> have you guys tried play on linux? I heard it makes wine a piece of cake
<GridCube> sometimes it might
<blackgatonegro> I would, but I still think wine is for whiners, but then, I do emulate android so...
<GridCube> there are very good programs that only work on windows, like irfanview or notepad++
<blackgatonegro> notepad++ = Gedit, bluefish
<GridCube> not really
<blackgatonegro> irfanview, gthumb  and like a dozen more
<blackgatonegro> yes really
<GridCube> not really, no
<GridCube> :D
<blackgatonegro> bluefish is awesome
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fatpudding> -ChanServ- 2     fatpudding             +Oiv [modified 5 days, 02:24:00 ago]
<fatpudding> -ChanServ- 3     xpoqz                  +Oirv [modified 6 days, 03:28:03 ago]
<fatpudding> -ChanServ- 4     adsoe91                +Oirv [modified 5 days, 02:09:03 ago]
<fatpudding> -ChanServ- ----- ---------------------- -----
<fatpudding> BROH
<fatpudding> need priv...
<TheSheep> fatpudding: excuse me?
<fatpudding> rookie
<Calysonia> Hey all!
<baizon> welcome fellow xubuntu user
<Calysonia> I just got a Macbook Pro, and I'm curious as to how compatible it'll be. As in, multitouch and whatnot working so that I can right click and whatnot.
<baizon> Calysonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Calysonia> Hero of the day right here! thank you!
<levith> hi
<john_rambo> When I amtrying to modify network connections via network manager Xubuntu is not asking for password is this normal ? It used to ask for password before iirc
<Sysi> it doesn't ask for password unless you choose "use for all users"
<john_rambo> Sysi, available for all users is selected
<Sysi> if you were asked for password less than 15 mins ago, it won't be asked again
<john_rambo> Sysi, No I didnt enter my password in this session & I also did sudo -k in run
<BitPuffin> Hey guys, here is a little bug report thing. Please change it so that /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/network.mount has AutoMount to false by default. It is what causes the annoying delay when launching Thunar. Basically Thunar checks the network when launching and since it isn't concurrent it won't show up until the check finishes. I think it will make a lot of users happy, so be sure to have it in 12.10! The delay only happens if you cli
<BitPuffin> ck network now, and that's understandable. You don't need for it to be automatic
<BitPuffin> cheers
<BitPuffin> Hopefully there's a dev in here
<TheSheep> !bugs | BitPuffin
<ubottu> BitPuffin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kcxzero> That bug has already been reported
<kcxzero> also, it doesn't have to do with xubuntu I believe. It's Thunar's problem. Last I checked it wasn't "high priority" which I believe it should be. It's quite a turn off if you don't know the fix.
<BitPuffin> Yeah I found it
<BitPuffin> and commented to push it up a bit
<kcxzero> nice
<BitPuffin> it should be very high priority when it's such an easy fix
<BitPuffin> Although it could be a good idea for the Thunar guys to make the network searching threaded
<BitPuffin> But anyways, xubuntu could update the packaging and send it upstream :)
<kcxzero> I think technically it would be considered a workaround since it does not actually fix it?
<kcxzero> like you were saying if you click network you still have to wait
<BitPuffin> kcxzero, Yeah, so really it needs to be threaded
<kcxzero> true
<BitPuffin> hm
<BitPuffin> I could fix that
<BitPuffin> unless it is already fixed
<BitPuffin> and if I have time lol
<kcxzero> do it lol
<BitPuffin> should be simple enough
<BitPuffin> it is just C
<BitPuffin> and C11 is pretty widely supported so threading isn't an issue :)
<kcxzero> I don't know C, so I'm out haha.
<BitPuffin> C is pretty simple
<BitPuffin> it just looks like balls
<ner0x> How can I stop moving the moving of a window from going to another desktop?
<ner0x> As in, pushing it too far to the edge causes it to go to desktop 3/4, etc.
<xubuntu244> doo doo dah... waiting for the installer to run....
<xubuntu995> hello
<GridCube> hi
<KidDeath10k> Hola.
<GridCube> hola KidDeath10k :)
<GridCube> !hi | KidDeath10k
<ubottu> KidDeath10k: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ner0x> Anyone using xfce know how to turn off the "if I move the window too close to the edge it switches desktops" feature?
<xubuntu107> Hello, i have  a problem with  xubuntu interface and i cant restore to the original interface from after installation
<ochosi> ner0x: yes, go to settings > window-manager settings > advanced > "wrap workspaces when dragging a window off the screen"
<ner0x> ochosi++ # thank you, that was very bothersome.
<ochosi> ner0x: np
<xubuntu107> yes the option was choice, but the dick bar inst like the original the icons has lost and the tha
<xubuntu107> task bar lose some icons like sound, lan, and battery
#xubuntu 2012-10-16
<craigbass1976> I'm using a newer Acer with a touchpad that has no buttons.  Pushing on the right or left sides near where buttons ought to be both result in a left click I think.  Is there a way for XFCE to deal with these new multi touch rigs Synaptics is making?
<hunan> Howdy all
<craigbass1976> boo
<hunan> So I recently switched from windows.. is there a way to get right clicks to work like a double tap?
<hunan> I hate that I can't right click for more options anymore
<craigbass1976> Possible, but I'm not sure.  Let me screw this laptop back together and I'll look with you.  Although, I guess I'm not sure what double tap does for you in Windows.  When I right click, I get a menu usually.
<hunan> I said hat in revere
<hunan> reverse**
<craigbass1976> Revere works too...
<ner0x> How can I get all the screensavers that Settings -> Screensaver shows installed?
<ner0x> Package name?
<hunan> Also... my trackpad seems to be super sensitive to my palms touching it now.. Any thoughts on that? I think asus has a driver that notices palm versus finger presses
<Unit193> ner0x: Install xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl-extra
<ner0x> Unit193++ # thank you sir.
<Unit193> Sure, there is also a bsod one that you can get.
<ner0x> BSOD?
<ner0x> Blue screen of death?! lol
<hunan> Shit gotta restart. Can you send the link when I get bac unit?
<craigbass1976> Isn't the Mac frowny face one somewhere too?
<ner0x> None of these are very pretty. lol
<craigbass1976> Which file am I after if I want to copy my xfce settings (launchers and desktop switchers) over to another box?
<Unit193> Check in ~/.config/xfce4/
<xubuntu494> hey all someone was gonna help me with rght clicks and with my trackpad?
<xubuntu494> I forgot to set my name back to hunan haha
<xubuntu494> Well fuck.. same problem as last time Unable to install GRUB
<xubuntu494> grub-install/dev/sdb failed  That is a fatal error
<bazhang> xubuntu494, no cursing here
<craigbass1976> xubuntu494, don't say the intercourse word; people get urinated and you'll get booted.
<craigbass1976> What was it youi were trying to do again?  Right click is supposed to be a double tap?
<craigbass1976> Unit193, no go.  I copied the whole directory over and nothing changed.
<craigbass1976> Unit193, Aha.  Got it now.
<Unit193> craigbass1976: reboot/logout?
<craigbass1976> Unit193, I was logged in to xfce when I did it the first time.  Doh?
<hunan> Hello again.. computer crashed last time. On a different computer now so hopefulyl someone can help me
<hunan> I think my hard drive's structure is a little messed up
<hunan> Using the advanced tools during installation I can wipe all the partitions. Set up is suggesting a swap file.. (similar to a page file in windows if I'm not mistaken? ) How large should I set a swap file to be?
<craigbass1976> hunan, I've heard double your ram
<kcxzero> hunan, at least the amount of ram if you plan to use hibernate.
<kcxzero> yeah, I've heard double too and one and a half (which what I've got).
<hunan> I'm trying on more shot of just letting the installer handle it for me. I keep getting an error with grub though
<hunan> I've never had issues like this with ubuntu
<kcxzero> what kind or error, what's it doing?
<hunan> It's unable to install on dev/sda
<hunan> I posted it earlier cna't remmber the exact wording now
<kcxzero> ok, I'll look up. This is a clean install with no other partition on the hdd?
<craigbass1976> I've a keyboard problem...  I've got an acer (not the weird trackpad one, the one that I own) with a number pad that doubles as Home, End, Pg Up and Dn, etc.  To select text from where I am on a line, I should be able to hit Shift and End.  No, I get 7.  If I hit Number Lock, I can hit Shift and Home, and I'm taken to home without having highlighted anything.
<hunan> Zero. I had xubuntu installed before this. Something got corrupted on it when I was messing with .files though
<hunan> I'm just reinstalling to deal with
<hunan> I think that it wipes drives when you install though
<kcxzero> yeah, if you let it auto install it will write over the existing partition.
<hunan> Yah problem was it wasn't doing that
<hunan> It appears that it worked this time?
<hunan> I'm gonna hang out in here and make sure everything is working
<kcxzero> sounds good.
<kcxzero> Which one did you select last time. Install alongside other os, erase entire disk and install or manually manage partitions? I can't remember the exact wording of each but I believe those are the options.
<hunan> erase entire
<kcxzero> oh ok, yeah that's strange. We'll see, hope it works this time.
<hunan> I'm updating now so seems like it all worked.. my previous installation wasn't set up very nice. Just used it to test everything out
<kcxzero> ok
<kcxzero> did the username you selected have a capital letter?
<kcxzero> I don't know if that's even an issue still. But I believe back when I used ubuntu (10.04) there was a bug where you couldn't install using a username with a capital letter.
<hunan> nope lowercase
<hunan> I don't believe that's an issue anymore though
<kcxzero> ok, yeah since then I've always used lower case so I wouldn't know.
<hunan> Ermmmmm thoughts on why I can't drag windows anywhere?
<kcxzero> craigbass1976, I have no experience with the issue your talking about but have you checked your keyboard settings? Under Settings Manager go to Keyboard the the Layout tab.
<kcxzero> I've always had the default setup work, so that's new to me.
<kcxzero> ^ regarding keyboard layout
<hunan> Trying a reboot now that things have updated
<craigbass1976> kcxzero, mine worked fine in Lucid.  Not so going to 12.04.
<hunan> Yahhhhhh I'm still having issues.. anyway to fully wipe an ssd?
<kcxzero> I didn't even know your were using an ssd lol, I must have not been logged in during yoru earlier conversation. Can't find it.
<hunan> I don't think I said that
<hunan> I can't imagine that changes things does it?
<kcxzero> Shouldn't, I was just pointing out that I must have missed part of your conversation earlier. I couldn't find the post about the error you had.
<hunan> Well I'm gonna try installing just regular old ubuntu
<hunan> It's not too hard to get rid of the unity desktop shit is it?
<bazhang> !notunity | hunan
<ubottu> hunan: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> hunan, watch the language please
<kcxzero> I can't really recomended any specific software regarding earasing the ssd unfortunately. I just know good old hdds haha.
<hunan> I can't say the bad work for poop in here... silly rules
<hunan> I'm gonna head out. Thanks for the help. And just for the hell of it.... shit sandwich
<kcxzero> you don't need to remove unity
<kcxzero> just install xfce or gnome etc.
<bazhang> he's gone
<kcxzero> I see that haha
<craigbass1976> kcxzero, Aha! http://askubuntu.com/questions/57079/xubuntu-make-shiftnumpad-work-like-windows
<kcxzero> Nice!
<craigbass1976> Must have been on by default or something in older ubuntus.  I've had this laptop a couple years now and it was fine up until Precise.  A short lived Fedora16 install before last Christmas didn't work right either.
<craigbass1976> Man.  Geany is going to be so much easier to use now...  And Wordpress... And, and...
<kcxzero> lol
<kcxzero> did you edit the file or do it through the keyboard settings?
<ner0x> Where can I configure where the file bookmarks are in Thunar?
<ner0x> IE Templates, Desktop, etc.
<xubuntu160> linux newb with a question
<ner0x> Shoot.
<xubuntu160> I got out my old IBM ThinkPad T41 and want to know the best linux to start learning with
<ner0x> xubuntu160: Ubuntu would be a good choice since most things are precompiled.
<xubuntu160> tryed putting linux mint 13, fedora 17 and ubuntu 12 but none work proporly
<xubuntu160> ubuntu wouldnt even boot off live CD
<ner0x> xubuntu160: Please describe the issues.
<xubuntu160> well im really not all the knowledgable with computers, but i created a live ubuntu 12 CD and tryed to boot from the CD Drive and puppy and mint would work but ubuntu and fedora seem to have trouble loading correctly
<ner0x> I need more info on the "loading correctly" what sort of messages did you experience/see?
<xubuntu160> umm im trying to remember
<ner0x> Do you have more than one computer?
<xubuntu160> it said something along the lines of "GNOME3 could not load properly, reverting to old someting"
<xubuntu160> yes, i have my gaming laptop running windows 7
<xubuntu160> the t41 is for fun experimenting with linux and programming
<ner0x> If you're load it now and tell me what you see, I'll attempt to walk you through it, if you have time.
<xubuntu160> ill try to boot ubuntu 12 and give u an exact message, just take me a minut
<holstein> xubuntu160: the graphics driver support has my vote... you can try nomodeset
<xubuntu160> sure give me a sec and ill shut down the t41 and try to boot ubuntu 12
<ner0x> holstein: Good call, just wondering if that's it since he can see things.
<holstein> ner0x: im thinking "reverting to gnome3 fallback mode".. but you would think a desktop would appear.. depends on what version of fedora i suppose
<ner0x> holstein: Try something a little less resource heavy to get the livecd working properly.
<ner0x> And I used the wrong nick.
<ner0x> lol
<holstein> ner0x: no worries... xubuntu160 ^^ that was for you
<ner0x> xubuntu160: Xubuntu LiveCD isn't a bad idea because of lower resource requirements. Still gives you enough to have stuff configured for you.
<xubuntu160> seems like it doesent want to try and boot at all from the live CD
<ner0x> xubuntu160: Do you know how to properly create a boot image from an ISO?
<xubuntu160> sorry brb phone call
<ner0x> xubuntu160: You're fired.
<ner0x> holstein: Did you see my previous question about Thunar defaults?
<holstein> ner0x: i did, but i havent dont that other than just in the gui... i use nautilus actually
<ner0x> holstein: That's what I'm talking about.
 * ner0x is obviously not new to linux, just xfce.
<holstein> ner0x: this would have been a few rev's ago though.. im not sure how relevant.. it was similar to nautilus iirc
<ner0x> *This* ?
<holstein> ner0x: this being when i feel like i would have had relevant information to share with you about thunar
<ner0x> Ah, alright.
<holstein> ner0x: i did just open it though and i right click on them and see options
<holstein> them being.. the shortcuts on the left pane i assume you are talking about
<ner0x> Where exactly did you click?
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/232120 for example
<ner0x> holstein: Oh no, I got that bit. I want to change where they point.
<ner0x> I have a /media/backup that I like to store all my "If I wipe this computer I want these things to stay". Since I enjoy wiping /home every once in a while.
<holstein> ner0x: http://imagebin.org/232124
<holstein> i just made that directory, and dragged it over to the bookmarks bar.. it points to where i dragged it from... i right click and i can rename or remove
<ner0x> Right, but I'm wondering if my system will recognize it as the "Desktop" etc.
 * ner0x tries it.
<LinuxNewb> Newb question, i have a ibm thinkpad t-41, whats the best linux to instal to the HD and learn from?
<LinuxNewb> Mint 13 doesent like to boot after instal
<LinuxNewb> If i try Xubuntu, do i want to try "Desktop" or "Alternative"?
<ner0x> LinuxNewb: Desktop contains the LiveCD
<LinuxNewb> So i need the destop version then
<ner0x> LinuxNewb: If you wish to just boot from the CD and try it, yes.
<LinuxNewb> Im just looking for the best linux program to put on my thinkpad t41
<LinuxNewb> i want to learn linux and beging learning to program
<ner0x> LinuxNewb: Two completely different monsters. lol
<LinuxNewb> tryed mint 13 and after it instals it wont boot, ubuntu and fedora 17 doesent like to work either
<ner0x> I assume you are xubutu#### from before?
<LinuxNewb> i understand, i know very little (but i feel i know more than the average jo) and i wana learn alot more
<LinuxNewb> so i got an old t41 and decided to start with linux
<LinuxNewb> yes im sry, my computer frooze up and i got distracted
<ner0x> Right right. Did you attempt to boot with it yet to give me the error?
<LinuxNewb> yes, the first time i booted with live CD I still had windows xp as main operation system
<LinuxNewb> now that mint 13 is on it it wont boot from the ubuntu live CD at all
<LinuxNewb> only puppy and mint 13 live CD
<ner0x> That's odd. Have you messed with the BIOS, as in, boot order?
<ner0x> And did you remove Windows XP and replace it with Mint 13?
<LinuxNewb> no, that i do know a little about, boot order is first CD drive then if no CD it boots from OS on HD
<LinuxNewb> yes i tried to replace with mint 13, after it said it was downloaded to HD it gave me a "panic" message and now XP is gone and mint wont boot of HD just LIve CD
<LinuxNewb> off**
<ner0x> How did you create your Xubuntu Desktop ISO?
<LinuxNewb> I have not burned it to a disk yet, was wondering if i should choose desktop or alternative first
<ner0x> Desktop for sure.
<ner0x> I've only been on Xubuntu for a week or so but it's exactly as any other.
<LinuxNewb> ok give me a little bit and illl burn it to a CD, i downloaded it as a bit torrent
<ner0x> Fastest way for sure. Once you create it (what will you use to create the CD from the ISO?), I'll try and walk you through it.
<LinuxNewb> i dont understand your question
<ner0x> What will you make the ISO with?
<ner0x> Er, the CD from the ISO.
<LinuxNewb> ISO?
<LinuxNewb> Im just using a blank DATA disk
<ner0x> Oh man.
<LinuxNewb> problem? i can use an old usb if i can find one
<ner0x> Correct, you have to burn the ISO to a disk. The ISO is what you're downloading via torrent.
<LinuxNewb> ok i think i am doing that, i have several burned alraedy and most have worked, and im doing the exact same thing
<LinuxNewb> ok the disk is done
<ner0x> What did you use to create the CD, you know you can't just burn it to a CD right?
<LinuxNewb> ummm idk, i downloaded "xubuntu-12.0.4.1-desktop-i386" thru my bit torrent to my desktop and then double clicked it and it prompted me to burn it to a disk so i did
<LinuxNewb> same as mint and fedora and ubuntu
<ner0x> Alright, well that should work.
<ner0x> Try to boot to it.
<LinuxNewb> ok sweet, the t41 is booting now
<ner0x> Let me know what errors you get.
<LinuxNewb> takes awhile, 1.6GHz and only 1/2g ram lol
<LinuxNewb> ok
<LinuxNewb> i see the xubuntu loading screen, seems to be booting
<ner0x> Good stuff. That's a good start.
<LinuxNewb> ok, got the "try Xubuntu" and "Instal Xubuntu" buttons
<ner0x> Try Xubuntu for now.
<LinuxNewb> ok
<LinuxNewb> loading ^^
<ner0x> Good, let me know when it's done.
<LinuxNewb> the reason i decided i wanted to learn about linux was because i found out that android is a verison of linux and i want to be able to root any phone and have some knowledge there lol
<LinuxNewb> will do
<ner0x> Oh, well that's not really applicable. You don't really *need* linux knowledge to root phones.
<ner0x> I do, however, support your claim to linux if you want to start programming.
<LinuxNewb> alright i have the desktop view now, i see the home and file system and trash and etx
<ner0x> I find it a much easier environment to code it.
<LinuxNewb> sounds good, im excited
<ner0x> What are you trying to code in?
<LinuxNewb> i dont know, to be honest i dont know really anything on the subject of programming, just starting out,
<LinuxNewb> been to afraid to break my one school computer (im predental) so thats why i got this old ibm just incase i break something) lol
<ner0x> Yeah, toy boxes are always good to have.
<ner0x> Should have a desktop rather than a laptop though, it provides a little bit more of a challenge if your hardware isn't compatible.
<ner0x> Not such an issue anymore.
<LinuxNewb> true, ive been saving for one, i really like to game, and i almost have enough saved to build a nice desktop from scratch
<ner0x> On man, I see a conflict already.
<LinuxNewb> im going to wait for the november deals to buy all the parts
<ner0x> Don't purchase a new computer for linux, it's pointless.
<ner0x> You can't "easily" use linux and game on the same box.
<LinuxNewb> not going to
<LinuxNewb> building it for windows 7 strictly gaming,
<ner0x> But if you're talking about building a computer for linux, just don't. No need to.
<ner0x> Ah, alright. That makes sense.
<LinuxNewb> no the t41 is all for leanring and linux
<LinuxNewb> i have a asus laptop for school
<LinuxNewb> and im building the gaming for streaming movies and gaming lol
<LinuxNewb> ok xubuntu is fully loaded up
<ner0x> So play!
<ner0x> See if you like it.
<LinuxNewb> sweet ok ill be back in a few min
<ner0x> Don't go anywhere, you're bound to have questions. lol
<LinuxNewb> its really slow
<LinuxNewb> is that bc is on a live CD?
<ner0x> That's one reason. Could be your hardware specs.
<LinuxNewb> like the mouse takes a sec or 2 to respond
<LinuxNewb> hmmm
<ner0x> It's running directly off RAM right now.
<LinuxNewb> if i were to download it to the HD would it work faster?
<LinuxNewb> ooh well i only ahve 512mb
<ner0x> Yeah, that'll do it.
<ner0x> If you don't care, just install it and I can walk you through it.
<LinuxNewb> well i like it so far might as well instal it since i have no OS on the HD anyway lol
<LinuxNewb> click INSTAL Xubuntu?
<ner0x> Correct, it will ask you some specific questions, you can just relay it to me and I'll let you know what to type.
<LinuxNewb> OK
<LinuxNewb> pretty easy just asking me to choose stuff like english and stuff
<LinuxNewb> do i want the instal third party software?
<ner0x> You can, it doesn't matter either way. You can choose to later on if you want.
<LinuxNewb> ill do it later so i can learn
<LinuxNewb> "download updates while installing"?
<ner0x> I wouldn't.
<ner0x> You'll figure out how to install packages/update later if you don't.
<LinuxNewb> ok i wont
<ner0x> I should mention, this is all based purely on my own personal opinion. Feel free to research and learn anything you want on your own and make your own opinions on what software/interface you like.
<LinuxNewb> will do, gota start somewhere tho
<LinuxNewb> wow this is exactly the same as mint
<ner0x> Not *exactly*, you probably just can't tell the differences right yet.
<LinuxNewb> sounds about right ^^
<LinuxNewb> ok its installing, ill letcha know when its done
<ner0x> What window manager are you using?
<LinuxNewb> window manager?
<ner0x> If you used Xubuntu, it's xfce. You'll want to learn about allthe different ones.
<ner0x> LinuxNewb: Unlike windows, you can choose what "window manager" you use to have the desktop, etc.
<LinuxNewb> oh yea i was reading something about that
<LinuxNewb> i guess its xfce then
<ner0x> The different between Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Kubuntu, for example.
<LinuxNewb> Xubuntu is lighter than Ubuntu right?
<ner0x> Um, well yes.
<ner0x> Learn to love console.
<ner0x> Or terminal that is.
<LinuxNewb> ive read a little about that as well
<ner0x> Read a lot about it then.
<LinuxNewb> its asking for my name and where i live and stuff
<ner0x> You can put that stuff in at your leisure.
<LinuxNewb> ok its about halfway done downloading
<ner0x> installing*
<LinuxNewb> yes ^^
<ner0x> If you're smart you'll learn how to do most things in your terminal. Most things have UI but you'll learn more with console/terminal.
<LinuxNewb> ok great ill start there
<LinuxNewb> Encrypt my home folder?
<ner0x> Not really needed if you're just learning.
<LinuxNewb> what exactly does that do? i know it makes it more secure?
<ner0x> Pretty much.
<LinuxNewb> hmm ok
<ner0x> But since you're not doing any work for NASA or the government, sort of overkill for right now.
<LinuxNewb> lol true
<LinuxNewb> about 3/4 done installing
<ner0x> Good rule of thumb is just use what will get the job done and don't try to do any "Premature Optimization". Especially holds true if you're going to try and be a programmer.
<ner0x> Premature Op is a programmer killer.
<LinuxNewb> so deff dont encrypt then?
<ner0x> No need to, you can if you want though? It might make it slower.
<LinuxNewb> i click yes but i think i can go back and change it?
<ner0x> You can't after you install.
<LinuxNewb> oh.. well its still installing idk if i can go back its still loading
<ner0x> You should be able to right now, just not after the install is done. I'd remove encryption if I were you.
<ner0x> Considering you only have 512MB of ram.
<LinuxNewb> ok i will try
<LinuxNewb> dang back button dissapeared
<LinuxNewb> i dont think i can get back, should i reinstall to save my ram?
<ner0x> I don't think it'll matter.
<ner0x> Not much anyway, it's going to be slow no matter what.
<LinuxNewb> ok, wil it effect my memory after its done installing?
<ner0x> Probably.
<ner0x> But just fsck around on linux until you have time to reinstall.
<LinuxNewb> darn i only have like 60gigs ok sounds good, it now says installing system"
<ner0x> Memory != HDD space.
<LinuxNewb> hey could i grab ur email if u dont mind incase i have questions later on? no big if u dont wana i understand
<LinuxNewb> !=?
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> != = not equals
<ner0x> Future programmer people, watch out.
<Kingsy> anyone else had a weird problem with wireless networks not connecting since a recent update?
<Kingsy> I finally managed to get it connected by "connecting to a hidden network" which worked.. but what is going on?
<Unit193> Which version?
<Kingsy> 12.04
<Unit193> Not hit it, on 12.04 now but connecting to a hidden network anyway.
<Kingsy> I also had a weird problem yesterday, where after boot my user was nolonger a sudoer.. and my su password was wrong. So I couldnt even add myself as a sudoer again.. I had to fix it with a livecd
<Kingsy> it just seems as though strange bugs are starting to pop up
<Kingsy> Unit193: not hit it?
<Unit193> Nope, not that one either.
<Kingsy> are you talking about google results or something?
<Unit193> No, I haven't had those issues which you have asked if anyone else has had.
<Kingsy> well there are two computers in my house.. and both have had the wireless issue. Then another seperate pc at work had the sudoer issue.
<Kingsy> its real odd
<Kingsy> but annoying.. cause when a OS starts bugging out on you.. you loose faith in it
<livingdaylight> I don't know whether to install xubuntu or wait, grrr...
<swp> hello, how can I set a system wide proxy in xubuntu. I have changed /etc/environment, and apt seems to be working. I have had to manually enter the settings in XChat to get this working. In Zorin OS for example, there is a GUI program, and I click "Set System Wide" and everything works. How can I get firefox, and xchat to work using the system settings, opposed to entering them manually etc ?
<swp> basically, where else do i enter proxy settings in linux to apply system wide, besides /etc/environment
<greasegum> hey I'm getting this crazy bug in xscreensaver when I try to enter an RSS URL as image directory under advanced preferences.
<greasegum> I entered a url and it spits back a mangled version of the string with the error "directory does not exist"
<GridCube> are you sure you can feed it an rss source?
<greasegum> yeah it's supposed to be able to accept them.
<greasegum> but I can't even test this because of this pathological behavior
<GridCube> greasegum, have you tried other rss feeds?
<greasegum> for example I gave it 'http://synapticstimuli.com/feed/' and it spits back 'http:/synapticstimuliii.com/feed/'
<greasegum> that's weird behavior, right?
<GridCube> it adds letters?
<greasegum> and removes a slash
<GridCube> i see
<greasegum> I tried editing the pref file directly, but when I go to test the screensaver I get the same error, also gedit logs a file change immediately when I open xscreensaver prefs
<greasegum> honestly this is driving me batty
<GridCube> i can confirm that this happens to me too
<greasegum> this is like some annoying virus I would have written in middle school to f with people, lol
<GridCube> greasegum, that rss feed is broken anyway
<GridCube> oh, no... now it works
<greasegum> hmm, shouldn't be
<greasegum> ah ok
<GridCube> but its not an images rss feed
<greasegum> right, good point
<greasegum> I should try something from flickr I guess
<GridCube> greasegum, http://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/08/xscreensaver-image-rss-feeds/
<greasegum> checking it out...
<greasegum> hey that was pretty effective
<GridCube> it was?
<GridCube> nice :D
<greasegum> as a workaround
<GridCube> P: do a bug report
<greasegum> I definitely should. I just tend to assume that all my problems have already been solved somewhere. :)
<GridCube> greasegum, http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/bugs.html
<apm1> will this give me a live image of my current install ?
<apm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283260/
<GridCube> no idea
<apm1> but it looks promising doesn't it :)
<GridCube> P: probably
<GridCube> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<apm1> GridCube, the bot didn't help
<GridCube> no... Sysi what was the factoid for custom live cds?
<GridCube> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> that was easier than i though
<apm1> !info live-build
<ubottu> live-build (source: live-build): Debian Live - System Build Scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~a24-1ubuntu32.5 (precise), package size 1041 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<xubuntu584> Hii, I'd like to ask about instalation process
<recon_lap> sure, what you want to know
<xubuntu584> I have a netbook with 4 partition on it
<xubuntu584> xubuntu see them as Sda1, Sda2, Sda3, Sda4
<holstein> i had a netbook with a "storage" partition.. i wiped that out, and shrank the normal "windows" partition.. left the windows restore one and the other tiny one and put linux on the free space i claimed
<xubuntu584> Windows 7 is installed on Sda2 and the other partition contain recovery and other files which I can.t see even from windows
<holstein> xubuntu584: those are recovery partitions though... if you want to ever recover windows, you should save them.. you should have all that data mirrored or backed up somewhere *before* installing assuming you want to be able to recover
<holstein> for me, i decided if i lost the windows 7 starter installation, i would be OK with that.. so i took the risk on that machine
<holstein> on the other netbook i have i just wiped the entire drive and used it
<xubuntu584> can I just resize partition sda2 and install xubuntu there without interfering with others?
<GridCube> i used my sda1 partitiom (the one 7 wanted as recovery) as my swap partition :P
<recon_lap> xubuntu584: I think you best approach it to remove one partition totally, recreate it as an extended partition, then you can create as many new partitions in the extended one.
<holstein> xubuntu584: you can try... and in theory, sure.. but i and anyone else will encourage you to backup anything important before doing anything this major
<holstein> you need to have a "oh no, the drive is not mounting/reading anymore and everything looks like its gone" backup plan
<recon_lap> xubuntu584: dont forget that linux will want to create a swap partition
<holstein> its likely you have that ntfs "data" partition something like i had.. i would blow that out as recon_lap is suggesting
<xubuntu584> ok, it sound difficult
<recon_lap> xubuntu584: not difficult, just dangerous to your data
<xubuntu584> windows 7 is installed on partition Sda2 and there is 230GB space so ithought that i can resize that one and make partion available for xubuntu
<xubuntu584> then i would have two systems beside
<holstein> xubuntu584: you can try.. there are a limit to primary partitions AFAIK.. i had to blow one out to "make room"
<recon_lap> xubuntu584: just spend the time backing up, because there is no worse feeling than "omg all my data is toast"
<holstein> yeah.. it can happen.. i have resized a lot of partitions and ive only had one "oh no!" moment, and it was my fault... but it can happen.. plan for the worst, and you'll never be too much in trouble
<xubuntu584> ok, i'll bacup first but if something goes wrong , let's day i install xubuntu succesfly and lose win7 can i  recover it using existing partitions to the previous status?
<xubuntu584> to the status like from the shop i mean
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> xubuntu584: you can review that... if you use the "recovery" partition, it will reinstall as it was when you took it out of the box
<holstein> or at least thats what i have found... win7 there and all the partitions back as they were
<xubuntu584> ok thank you guys
<holstein> xubuntu584: what if you break that recovery partition though? and you cant recover that way? how will you reinstall windows? which is something to think about since, when that hard drive fails, you cant recover windows
<holstein> sometimes you can make a windows recovery disk, or order one for cheap from the manufacturer
<recon_lap> xubuntu584: once you have you data safe you can recover from anything, most data loss it users error, erasing the wrong partition. worst case you end up paying $30 or so for a copy of you OS recovery disks. which you should have created when you got your computer.
<holstein> this is not a waste of time since that hard drive is going to fail
<recon_lap> had a close call recently, my HDD failed about a month ago, but had copies of most of my stuff on a external HDD. so did not lose much.
<mynameisswift> Anyone got advice on my trackpad working differently than it did on windows? If I click on something with left click I have to use that finger to move a window. Previously if I held the click I could drag he window with any other finger. Do I need to find drivers somewhere or... ?
<GridCube> mynameisswift, you could try installing gsynaptics and see if there is a configuration for that
<GridCube> not all touchpads are multitouch, so it might be configured as a single touch
<GridCube> see in the Mouse and Touchpad options of the settings manager, when you choose the device that contains the touchpad, if there is a configuration aswell
<mynameisswift> Sweet thanks i'll dig around some more
<GridCube> mynameisswift, when you install gsynaptics the program that is actually used is called gpointing-device-settings
<GridCube> just telling you because that messed with my head back in the days
<mynameisswift> I have two finger scrlling enabled already. I just need multitouch support.. I know it worked on windows Just need to figure out what packages to install
<GridCube> !search multitouch
<ubottu> Found:
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !find multitouch
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-multitouch
<GridCube> mynameisswift, ^^^
<GridCube> !info xserver-xorg-input-multitouch
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-multitouch (source: xf86-input-multitouch): Multitouch X input driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~rc2+git20110312-2build2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<GridCube> mynameisswift, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<AminosAmigos> Hello could anyone give me the md5sum of xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64
<AminosAmigos> i couldn't find it :/
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<hfb_> how do you get this chat to work on XChat IRC?
<bazhang> work how
<hfb_> like get this channel on it
<hfb_> im new to linux and xubuntu
<bazhang> auto join?
<hfb_> i just dont see it on the channel list
<bazhang> add it to auto join
<Azelphur> hfb_: /server irc.freenode.net /join #xubuntu
<bazhang> edit the server then add #xubuntu,#channel,#etc
<bazhang> click connect
<hfb_> i think it worked
<hfb_> or not i dont see anyone in it
<bazhang> which server
<hfb_> #xubuntu
<bazhang> thats a channel
<hfb_> it says im the only one in
<bazhang> wrong network then
<hfb_> hmmm
<bazhang> works
<hfb_> got it
<bazhang> yep
<hfb_> i was on debian not ubuntu server lol
<bazhang> heh
<AminosAmigos> thanks @bazhang
<bazhang> np
<hfb_> yes ty
<puff> Odd, I went to install bluez-hcidump, and apt wants to remove 83 packages: http://pastebin.com/PBwwRxtt
<puff> I guess xubuntu wants me to upgrade :-(
<puff> Still on 11.4 and don't want the growing pains of upgrading, sigh.
<AminosAmigos> @bazhang The link you gave me didn't have the 12.04.1 hashes I found them here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/MD5SUMS
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> puff 12.10 is superb
<puff> bazhang: Yeah, but how painful will the upgrade be?
<puff> bazhang: Also, I'm about to try to install maya to do some python/maya programming, and I'm not sure how up to date maya's ubuntu support is.
<Sysi> puff: did you run sudo aptitude update
<puff> bazhang: Commercial apps like that have a bad tendency to lag several versions behind.
<puff> Sysi: Yeah.
<bazhang> Sysi, aptitude has some issues
<Sysi> puff: first run aptitude safe-upgrade
<puff> bazhang: which is part of why I like running the LTS versions.
<bazhang> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<puff> Sysi: Appreciate the advice, but I think I'm going to hold off until I sort out Maya, make sure I don't upgrade myself out of reach.
<hfb_1> why when you click my name does it show my IP? an not on other people?
<Sysi> puff: installing regular updates is recommended
<bazhang> !cloak | hfb_1
<ubottu> hfb_1: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<puff> Sysi: Did you see what I typed earlier, about maya?
<hfb_1> @ubottu thanks
<Sysi> puff: regular updates shouldn't have efect on that
<puff> Sysi: updates yeah, but not upgrades.
<Sysi> safe-upgrade is not version upgrade, it's updates
<puff> Ah, okay.
<Sysi> you'll need do-release-upgrade for version upgrades, with -d lever on LTS release
<Sysi> hfb_1: don't use @ in irc
<puff> Huh, says unable to resolve dependencies, try running with --full-resolver.
<Sysi> @hfb_1 see?
<puff> Sysi: How safe is --full-resolver?
<hfb_1> ok
<Sysi> puff: did you run aptitude update first? if you're on 64bit, use sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<puff> Sysi: Yes, I already ran aptitude update.
<puff> Sysi: I'm on 64bit, yeah.
<puff> I recall having pains with dist-upgrade too, in the past.
<Sysi> do you use ppa:s?
<puff> Hm, there might be one or two.  I recall playing with some in the past, lemme check my sources.
<puff> Hm, don't see any.
<puff> I have skype installed, had to have it for a contract where they used skype-IM to communicate.  Don't recall if I had to use a PPA for that.
<puff> Google suggests not.
<bazhang> thats the partner repo
<puff> Ah, okay, not a PPA then.
<puff> I need to reclaim my external hard drive from the friend I loaned it to, and do a full backup before I go monkeying with anything serious.
<xubuntu490> Woot, Xubuntu install finishing soon
<xubuntu490> Now just need to find a gnome-do replacement
<holstein> you can use gnome-do... theres kupfer and synapse
<xubuntu490> Oh Synapse looks good
<Rropicana> TheSheep: Hey! I gave up on the Xubuntu
<xubuntu490> Why
<TheSheep> Rropicana: shame to hear that, but I can totally understand
<Rropicana> I am now running the Lubuntu version and it did great to install with Wubi
<xubuntu490> Couldn't get xserver to load w/ lubuntu
<Rropicana> Well i hope in the future they will fix so i can install it from Wubi, or next time i dont need to be carefull with the files on the computer im installing it on
<apm1> ieven left the xubuntu boat for debian :p
<holstein> you should have your data backed up anyway..
<xubuntu490> I certianly do after accidentally wiping a 4TB raid array last Spring
<xubuntu490> Default Ubuntu partitioner doesn't like Intel Smart Response
<Rropicana> holstein: the problem is that i have to mutch thing on this netbook at the windows partition and my extern HDD is already full so i couldnt afford to lose the data
<Rropicana> Like they say... Better safe then sorry :)
<TheSheep> there are two kinds of people, those who make backups and those who will be making backups
<holstein> Rropicana: sure, but you *will* lose the data.. that hard drive *will* fail
<holstein> TheSheep: hehe
<Rropicana> hahaha
<Rropicana> True
<Rropicana> but i must say that it is really awesome how good Wubi works when it works
<Rropicana> Love the Idee
<apm1> real men upload their work on ftp , posers do offline backups - linus :p
<apm1> i wish i had the bandwidth to do that linus :(
<Mathias> why didn't anyone tell me arandr existed? it made my day so much easier :P
<apm1> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (precise), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<TheSheep> apm1: don't tell me that you are actually *producing* more data than you can upload
<apm1> TheSheep, well i am :)
<apm1> considring i have a 5kbps uplink :p
<TheSheep> apm1: and you can type faster than 5k characters per second?
<apm1> no but i can compile faster :p
<TheSheep> sorry, that's 640 characters per second
<TheSheep> still pretty fast
<TheSheep> apm1: upload sources, not the compiled binaries
<apm1> TheSheep, will do from now on :)
<craac> hello, am i in the right place?
<craac> xubuntu chat room yes?
<recon_lap> thats what is says on the door
<craac> well howdy doo da, just installed xubuntu for the first time
<recon_lap> craac: good for you, for general chat goto #xubuntu-offtopic , if you have a support question just shoot
<craac> i have a question. Im trying to set up my pc for bitcoin mining and the instructions are telling me to write a script. Is that a seperate text file i have to write or lines i enter in the terminal
<genii-around> craac: You'd probably want it in a file so it could be used more than once.
<recon_lap> craac: no idea, have a hard time getting my head around what bitcoim actual does, there probably is a bitcoin help channel or user group around somewhere that can help.
<craac> @genii, ok thanks. Ill try that and see how it works. @recon, ive been searching around but im very new to irc so im not the best at finding the right rooms
<recon_lap> craac, the bitcoin web site probably the best place to look first
<craac> ok im off, thanks for the help guys
<puff> Hm, odd.
<puff> So, I use the multiple virtual desktops thing... every now and then when I'm mouse-dragging a window from one virtual desktop to another, I drag too high or something, and the menu bar re-draws itself.
<puff> And just now, I'm not sure what I did, but it didn't redraw itself.
<recon_lap> puff?
<puff> Yes?
<puff> To clarify, when I say "didn't redraw", I mean it disappeared, or at least is empty.  There's a black bar across the top of the screen where the menu bar should be. Any ideas how to get the menu bar to reappear?
 * recon_lap wishes IRC had a icon for head scratching 
<recon_lap> puff: have you tried switching virtual desktops to see if it redraws
<puff> yes, it doesn't.
<puff> I've also tried alt-f11 twice, to expand a window to cover the menu bar and then unexpand it, didn't fix it.
<puff> I suppose I could restart the window manager.
<recon_lap> puff: open a new app and see if it has a title bar
<puff> Yes, it did... the problem is not with window title bars, it's with the overall menu bar.
<puff> The xfwm4 menu bar, I guess.
<puff> Hm, restarting xfwm4 didn't fix it... I'm not sure it actualyl restarted it, I got a message saying "xfwm4-WARNING **: Failed to connect to session manager: Failed to connect to the session manager: SESSION_MANAGER environment variable is not defined."
<puff> Maybe I'll try it without the --replace.
<recon_lap> puff: logout and back in again, see if it comes back, or try open it's properties
<puff> Nope, without --replace it says another manager is already running, try --repalce.
<puff> recon_lap: But that's so.... windows.
<puff> Also, I have a zillion windows open, I don't wanna have to set things up again.  Sigh.
<recon_lap> puff: true :-[
<recon_lap> puff: the linux was, jusp to a tty console and restart x :)
<recon_lap> was/way*
<recon_lap> puff: so you problem is that the applet bar is gone?
<recon_lap> or panel to give its proper name
<puff> restarting x would kill all my windows anyway :-(.
<puff> applet panel?  Okay, sure.
<puff> The thing across the top of m screen that has the dropdown menus, clock, etc.
<puff> Equiv to the windows menu bar.
<recon_lap> puff: yes
<recon_lap> puff: is it the panel we talking about?
<puff> Under the definition I just gave and you agreed to, yes.
<recon_lap> puff: I'd guess that it got dragged off screen
<puff> So how do I drag it back onto screen?  Not to mention lock it down so it doesn't happen again...
<recon_lap> tries to find the command to get panel preferences up from cml
<recon_lap> puff: try, xfce4-panel -p
<puff> Not installed.
<puff> Gah, and it wants to remove 83 packages to finish configuring libreoffice, before it'll install xfce4-panel.
<recon_lap> puff: you are using xubuntu?
<puff> Yes.
<recon_lap> puff: well dont let it go installing stuff
<puff> Yeah.
<recon_lap> puff: that command should just have opened the panel preferences dialog, which is part of xfce, your sure your using xubuntu ?
<recon_lap> puff: and not ubuntu with xfce ?
<recon_lap> back to scratching head :P
<puff> recon_lap: Ah, yeah, I'm using ubuntu with the xubuntu package installed.
<puff> recon_lap: I came here and said what do I need to do to switch, they said just install this package, etc.
<puff> Gotta run, will have to take another crack at this later.
<recon_lap> puff: ok, good luck
<puff> Thanks!
#xubuntu 2012-10-17
<puff> recon_lap: Back... got a bit of time to kill, thought I'd spend it getting my machine backed up.
<recon_lap> hi puff, was chilling.
<puff> Cool.
<Random833> okay now my default browser setting won't stick at all
<Random833> every reboot, and after i pick it and start chromium it complains it's not the default browser
<Dinomuffin> Random833: Settings > Preferred Applications?
<holstein> Random833: or try sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Random833> Dinomuffin: i do that, then it's gone again
<Random833> holstein: my _xfce_ browser preferences. I don't want to have to do a system-wide thing, and anyway x-www-browser is set to the right thing
<Dinomuffin> try holstein's idea
<Random833> but when i click the browser icon it complains i haven't set _the xfce setting_
<holstein> Random833: i used the commandline setting
<Random833> holstein: doing that _won't make it stop using the xfce setting_
<Random833> i _did_ set the update-alternatives
<Random833> and it works - _when i run x-www-browser from the command line_
<Random833> which is not what i want
<holstein> Random833: you can try it, because it works for me... did it not work for you?
<Random833> ...it WORKS, but WHAT IT DOES it not WHAT I WANT
<Random833> since that DOESN'T set the user preference that stuff is looking for
<Random833> and I shouldn't have to mess with a systemwide setting anyway
<holstein> Random833: cool.. you can just elaborate as to what you want and will see what myself and the other voluteers here can come up with..
<Random833> I want to set the xfce preferred application
<Random833> and have it stay set
<Random833> it goes away when i log off
<Random833> and asks me again next time i log in
<Random833> and thunderbird doesn't respect x-www-browser, but it respected the desktop environment setting when i was on lxde
<holstein> for me, setting it in the commandline worked.. you are saying that its not presistent when you set it from the command line? or you are not getting it?
<Random833> ...what.
<holstein> Random833: i read a workaround for thunderbird
<Random833> I just said, the thing you set in the command line IS NOT THE SAME TIHNG i am trying to set
<Random833> it's two different preferences
<Random833> ...the command line setting DOES NOT AFFECT what the panel icon does
<Random833> they're unrelated
<holstein> Random833: for me.. the setting in the terminal was the one that became persistent
<Random833> the setting in the terminal IS persistent
<Random833> but it DOESN'T APPLY to the situation of clicking the panel icon
<holstein> cool.. so the issue is just with thunderbird then? i have a work around...
<Random833> it only applies to launching the browser from the terminal
<Random833> ...noi
<Random833> I JUST SAID
<Random833> when i log in
<Random833> and click the globe icon on the panel
<Random833> it asks me to set my browser. AGAIN. AND AGAIN.
<Dinomuffin> why not replace the globe shortcut with a chrome shortcut?
<Dinomuffin> this is in your quicklauncher right?
<Random833> ......because the globe shortcut is a SYMPTOM
<holstein> Random833: for me, it did not only apply to launching it from the terminall it set chrome system wide
<Random833> of the fact that the XFCE USER PREFERENCE is not persisting
<holstein> change the shortcut then...
<Random833> the xfce user preference that also applies to opening links from the terminal
<Random833> and I _suspect_ to thunderbird, if it worked, since it worked in lxde
<holstein> http://hsmak.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/howto-force-thunderbird-to-open-links-in-firefox/ is what i found and linked for someone recently
<Random833> ...dammit, you're not listening. the problem is the xfce user preference
<Random833> I don't _CARE_ about the /etc/alternatives setting
<Random833> I shouldn't have to - what if two people on my computer prefer different browsers?
<Random833> there's a REASON there's a desktop environment preference for it
<holstein> Random833: im found that to be true as well.. i couldnt get chrome set as default.. but using the commandline worked for me
<holstein> Random833: did you find an existing bug about it?.. i'll go look
<Random833> before i report a bug i'll try cleaning my homedir
<Random833> i did install xubuntu on top of lubuntu
<Random833> it shouldn't make a difference, but just in case
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/893321 is for 11.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893321 in Xubuntu Default Settings "Xubuntu 11.10 doesn't remember default browser selection" [Undecided,New]
<Dinomuffin> arg
<Random833> okay... apparently the way chromium sets itself as the default web browser isn't recognized by xfce
<Random833> i'll see what happens if i ignore chromium's complaints that it's not the default browser
<holstein> i might have said "dont ask again"...
<Random833> ok this fixes the issue for the panel
<Random833> but thunderbird still doesn't work - which wouldn't bother me except _it worked in LXDE_
<Random833> maybe I'll do a fresh install for 12.10
<holstein> i read it was a Tbird issue, and found some paes about how to change the default browser.. not sure why it worked for LXDE
<holstein> some pages*
<Random833> well, it helps that LXDE doesn't install firefox by default
<Random833> but that can't be the whole story or it would have just not found a browser
<Random833> er, that lubuntu doesn't
<holstein> so it was lubuntu? not just ubuntu with lxde added?
<Random833> this install started as lubuntu
<Random833> then i gutted it and installed xubuntu-desktop on top of it
<holstein> not that theres a whole lot of difference, but its helpful to be clear
<holstein> if you only had the one browser, and it was chromiume.. thats pluasible
<Random833> Honestly my first choice was lubuntu, but 12.04 has some issues with saving other sttings [like my terminal font]
<Random833> so I switched
<holstein> i think you should go with that.. thunderbird probably has the issue i found when searching the other day, and needs to be "fixed" manually to use chromium.. the gui browser selector may/may not be broken in xubuntu
<Random833> there's some bad interaction between the browser selector and chromium
<Random833> it doesn't detect chromium as a browser (so i have to type it in, and it saves as a custom-webBrowser.desktop)
<Random833> and chromium tries to set itself as the default web browser using its proper .desktop
<holstein> xubuntu doesnt ship with chromium though, so its hard to say... its always been "detected" for me
<Random833> well, if you set x-www-browser to chromium, then it might be working simply by running sensible-browser
<ner0x> Is it possible to change where Thunar/Desktop says the folders are?
<ner0x> IE Setting the actual absolute path to the "Desktop" folder?
<Random833> holstein: Dinomuffin: I found part of the issue - chromium-browser creates a corrupt .desktop file in ~/.local/share/xfce4/helpers
<Random833> since the chromium .desktop file has multiple sections, and it just appends the helper data to the last one
<Random833> okay, on further investigation, the blame goes to xdg-utils. I'll add a bug tomorrow once I figure out how to properly fix it
<daughain_> What makes xfce different/
<bazhang> from what
<daughain_> Unity, enlightenment, gnome2/3, etc.
<bazhang> different apps, look and feel, etc
<bazhang> why not run a live cd and see for yourself
<bazhang> http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/
<daughain_> been there, came here. still there actually, trying to find out how it differs from someone who uses it because right now i'm just tired.
<daughain_> whats the install package for xfce?
<bazhang> xubuntu-desktop
<daughain_> danke'
<bazhang> you want a list of the default apps? its a bit lighter than gnome, but standard install not that much
<bazhang> if you have very little ram/slow cpu then lubuntu (lxde + openbox is really the answer
<daughain_> can i install temp monitors for cpu and hdd/
<bazhang> +)
<Mathias> if your system supports it, yes
<bazhang> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<daughain_> Thank you both for being more reasonable than the last channel i visited.
<bazhang> ?
<daughain_> ok, uses standard lm-sensors. cool.
<Mathias> you didn't accidentally join #defocus? :P
<daughain_> nope.
<daughain_> lol
<daughain_> as best i can tell, i have a 8-9 yr old dell w/512m ram, and a 1.5ghz centrino processor.
<bazhang> that'll be slow
<daughain_> ya think?  =)
<bazhang> daughain_, yes.
<daughain_> it an antique.
<Mathias> intel pentium m?
<Mathias> should run xubuntu smooth-ish
<Mathias> some things takes ages on those :P
<bazhang> the ram is the issue
<Mathias> yup
<daughain_> centrino, i think thats what they called the first gen pent M
<Mathias> daughain_: they called all of them that :\
<daughain_> i have trouble remembering last month, 8 years ago is a stretch. =)
<daughain_> ok, let me reboot, and see what xfce is like. I think the UI installed.
<daughain_> Looks a lot like gnome.
<daughain_> Is there a difference between adding xfce from ubuntu and using xubuntu?
<bazhang> extra apps
<bazhang> mroe choices at the login window
<koegs> daughain_: if you install xfce, you will get plain xfce, if you install xubuntu-desktop, you will get almost the same as using the xubuntu-cd
<daughain_> I used xubuntu-desktop.
<daughain_> so, what is it that makes xfce/xubuntu different from gnome? My initial impression is they are exceedingly similar.
<bazhang> thats opinion
<bazhang> not a support question
<Mathias> daughain_: less eyecandy ;P
<daughain_> I asked what made the two different, and then added my initial impressions. Is it simply that xubuntu uses 'lighter' apps and a 'lighter' UI? And, where should i ask these questions?
<bazhang> not much lighter, no
<bazhang> in terms of actual ram usage, if that is the measure
<daughain_> So, what channel should I use for non-support questions?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daughain_> Danke.
<bazhang> np
<Fiona> Bonjour
<Fiona> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fiona> Bonjour
<jacta> if I download latest 12.10 now and install, will I then be able to update to the full release in a few days when it comes out?
<apm1> yup
<apm1> just run " sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" every day
<jacta> I have so many errors in 12.04 - first thing is that I cant mount usb drives, or atleast only one pr reboot :\
<jacta> so its kinda annoying ;)
<apm1> jacta, what kinda hardware is this ?
<jacta> just a dell laptop, think I did to many strange thigns :\
<apm1> strange like ?
<jacta> so last night I used usb drive 5 times, had to reboot machine after each re-insert
<jacta> cant even remember, no things auto mount more
<jacta> <- fool
<jacta> :D
<apm1> run "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<jacta> I have gparted - it only let me mount drive once - rest of time its grayed out
<apm1> jacta, hmm, have you screwed with this system in any way , i.e installed another OS , changed a config file ?
<jacta> I'm not really sure - prolly I had, also can't see files in dvd drive :o
<apm1> jacta, if you are not sure what you messed with then my advice is do a clean install (reinstall) of 12.04
<jacta> why not 12.10 then?
<apm1> because 12.04 has a more stable base than 12.10
<jacta> But is it possible to upgrade to 12.10 just like that when it comes in a few days?
<jacta> 12.10 should be pretty stable as the new will get out in a few days, or?
<apm1> no not if you are currently running 12.04
<apm1> why do you think they call 12.04 a LTS because it's freaking semi rock solid
<jacta> So you would advice me to reinstall it all with 12.04 again instead of waiting on 12.10 gets more stable?
<apm1> yup
<jacta> Anyways, can't live with reboots every time I need to usb usb drive :]
<apm1> honestly if you were a little more experienced in linux i would have adviced you to move to debian as i did :)
<jacta> with xfce?
<torax> debian still has gnome2
<torax> so if you dont like gnome3/unity and you know your way around linux a bit use debian
<jacta> Just need to clarify my preferred interface, right now its xfce
<jacta> what I really miss is when using alt+tab - then I miss it to be able to click in the dumps of screen to go to - do you understand? :)
<greasegum> hey friends, does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade just ONE package and its dependencies (including shared) to Wheezy if I'm running stable?
<koegs> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> greasegum: you want #debian
<greasegum> Pici:: thanks, you're totally correct
<kristjan_> To which package do graphics that show display brightness (Fn+brightness_up/down) belong?
<recon_lap> kristjan_:  would think it's whatever you're using as graphics driver and your actual graphics card
<kristjan_> recon_lap, the OSD
<recon_lap> kristjan_: any particular reason you asking?
<kristjan_> recon_lap, want to bug report
<recon_lap> kristjan_: is the bug that you cannot set your brightness ?
<kristjan_> recon_lap, no, it's about lag
<recon_lap> kristjan_: well, this not related to lag but sure to have some related info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<recon_lap> kristjan_: especially regarding display brightness
<kristjan_> recon_lap, my problem is different: http://i.imgur.com/5HS77.jpg < -- this lags sometimes many seconds behind
<kristjan_> recon_lap, to which package does this osd graphic belong?
<GridCube> !info xfce4-notifyd
<ubottu> xfce4-notifyd (source: xfce4-notifyd): simple, visually-appealing notification daemon for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (precise), package size 70 kB, installed size 696 kB
<GridCube> kristjan_, ^
<kristjan_> GridCube, yes, thanks
<milen8204> hello, any one could help whit that error massage http://pastie.org/5074437 , that I get after update installing?
<baizon> milen8204: sudo apt-get install -f
<baizon> try that
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> : Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<GridCube> milen8204, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<milen8204> GridCube, ok thanks
<milen8204> baizon, thanks for you too
<baizon> np
<baizon> if you need more help feel free to ask
<milen8204> baizon, ok thanks a lot
<milen8204> but the problem is still here :
<GridCube> do you get any warning while doing the apt-get update?
<milen8204> http://pastie.org/5074462
<milen8204> that is the report
<GridCube> milen8204, run gldaemon by hand
<milen8204> i a terminal ?
<milen8204> in a terminal?
<GridCube> the error report says its not configured yet and thats why its failing to continue
<GridCube>   Package g15daemon is not configured yet
<GridCube> milen8204, yes
<milen8204> said that the package is not found
<recon_lap> does that mean 12.10 is out?
<GridCube> !info g15daemon
<ubottu> g15daemon (source: g15daemon): Screen multiplexer for Logitech G15 Keyboard. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.5.3-8.2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 33 kB, installed size 170 kB
<nyRednek> i forget, is there a shell command to display your processor speed/memory?
<GridCube> i use top
<GridCube> but i guess there might be a better one
<nyRednek> GridCube: does top actually display processor speed? or just usage?
<GridCube> usage
<baizon> i recommend byobu
<milen8204> it may done
<GridCube> nyRednek, you could use the outputs of lshw
<GridCube> lshw -class cpu
<agrester> Hello all, got a quick question: how do I change the boot screen in Xubuntu to text?
<agrester> I just want to see the text startup process
<baizon> agrester: edit /etc/default/grub
<agrester> ok
<baizon> change this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<baizon> from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<baizon> then run update-grub
<agresterer> back
<agresterer> Okay, so the login screen will still show up?
<baizon> yes it will :)
<baizon> agresterer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120898/removing-the-splash-screen-on-shutdown-an-startup-i-want-to-be-able-to-see-the
<agresterer> Thanks
<agresterer> Will bookmark that
<baizon> np
<kcxzero> I don't think the gui login screen will still show up, if that's what you're asking. It will ask you via command line for usrnme and pw.
<baizon> kcxzero: yes if you add: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<agresterer> How do I change the boot splash theme?
<baizon> if its empty ("") then it will boot into lightdm
<kcxzero> oh ok, cool. Never done that I guess. I must have just removed the content in the quotes entirely in the past.
<baizon> agresterer: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<agresterer> baizon: got it so 'quiet' turns of the ESC thingy, 'text' forces text only mode, 'splash' enables splash screen
<agresterer> If I hit ESC with just 'splash' it will show the boot processes...
<baizon> agresterer: yes
<agresterer> I love that Mice theme, the Mac OS 9 style one...
<agresterer> could I use that?
<baizon> agresterer: from?
<agresterer> the sessions and startup admin panel
<baizon> yes you can use it :)
<agresterer> where is it located?
<baizon> agresterer: you have to install the programm from ppa or source
<agresterer> it doesn't have one for precise
<baizon> agresterer: then use this one: http://sourceforge.net/projects/plymouthmanager/
<agresterer> thanks
<baizon> np
<agresterer> rebooting
<wroat> When I download with wubi, it says it's unable to download the metalink. How do I fix it?
<puff> Afternoon.
<genii-around> I thought xubuntu was dropping wubi
<puff> I'm running xubuntu 11.4;  actually I'm running ubuntu 11.4 with the xfce package installed;  I was told (here) that was equivalent to reinstalling from scratch with xubuntu, but I guess not because there's no xfce-panel installed.
<puff> So, I use the multiple virtual desktops thing... every now and then when I'm mouse-dragging a window from one virtual desktop to another, I drag too high or something, and the menu bar re-draws itself.  Last night, I'm not sure what I did, but it didn't redraw itself; I mean it disappeared, or at least is empty.  There's a black bar across the top of the screen where the menu bar should be. Any ideas how to get the menu bar to rea
<wroat> Really genii-around? Is Lubuntu dropping it too?
<recon_lap> puff: I take it you rebooted, is the panel still missing?
<genii-around> wroat: No idea. But it looks like your issue is most likely the same as this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/189875/xubuntu-download-error-with-wubi
<kcxzero> puff, to run xfce alt-f2 type xfce4-panel. However, that's just to start the panel. Not sure about the black thing.
<genii-around> wroat: They suggest there to download the iso and run wubi from that instead of having it try to go grab averything
<puff> recon_lap: No, haven't rebooted yet :-).
<wroat> Thanks for the link.
<puff> Oddly enough, when I try to run it via alt-f2, it finds xfce-panel.
<puff> it defaulted to xfce-panel --restart, so I hit enter and now it asks me: "No running instance of xfce-panel was found.\ n\  Do you want to start the panel?  If you do, make sure you save the session on logout, so the panel is automatically started the next time you login."
<recon_lap> puff: to many picky details I dont know to help, biggest is that it's a ubuntu install with xfce desktop
<puff> recon_lap: Yeah.
<puff> Guess I'll go ahead and click "execute", worst that can happen is I need to reboot....
<puff> Ah... and that seems to have fixed it.
<puff> Just to check... in xfce the menu bar at the top of the screen is called the applet panel?
<puff> Also, is there any way for me to prevent that whole drag/redraw thing from happening, other than simply not dragging windows between desktops?
<kcxzero> puff,  settings manager.
<recon_lap> puff: you should be able to lock the panel
<puff> Hm, it appears to be already locked.
<puff> Maybe it's different because I restarted it.  I'll make a note about checking the prefs again, next time I see that behavior.
<recon_lap> puff: I dont think you restart anything, think you got a whole new panel
<puff> Yeah, I guess so.
<recon_lap> puff: or maybe the first one crashed and this was a restart
<kcxzero> to disable dragging windows to new workspace go to settings manager > window manager>advanced tab then uncheck wrap workspace when dragging a window off the screen.
<puff> kcxzero: I don't want to disable dragging windows to new workspaces, I want to disable that weird redraw-the-applet-panel thing.
<kcxzero> oh auto hide?
<kcxzero> right click panel > panel preference then uncheck auto show and hide panel
<recon_lap> more like awol
<puff> No, just occasionally when I am dragging a window to a different workspace, something happens - I think the mouse cursor drifts too far upward and his the top edge of the screen - and the applet panel redraws.  Sometimes it redraws incompletely.   This last time it disappeared.
<puff> I should clarify, I'm dragging the icons around on the workspace applet, not on the main screen.
<kcxzero> oh ok, my bad. never experienced that issue before.
<puff> Yeah, I think either I somehow applet panel Preferences Lock Panel got unchecked.
<puff> recon_lap: I just figured out, last night I must have typo'd xfce-panel instead of xfce4-panel.
<puff> Once again, #freenode to the rescue.  Muchos gracias, gang.
<puff> Er, freenode #xubuntu to the rescue :-).
<xubuntu177> Hello.  I am want to find out if the xubuntu gui has a common problem with loss of bar controls.
<xubuntu177> Is a helper available?
<kcxzero> xubuntu177,  the panel? could you expand on what you mean by loss of controls?
<xubuntu177> OK. Drop down, and movement of window does not work for any application.  Two clean installations have had this problem after using for several hours of up time.
<xubuntu177> For example an open application can't be closed using the dropdown menu and  corner buttons are missing.
<kcxzero> oh ok
<Sysi> xubuntu177: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and log out without saving session
<xubuntu177> Then what?
<kcxzero> log back in? lol
<kcxzero> I've had that issue before too. i stoped using save sessions
<kcxzero> just assigned startup applications, instead of saving my sessions.
<xubuntu177> OK, I'll give that a whirl.  I am now on my other system with Mint 13 Xfce and it does not seem to have such a problem. I will probably be back.  Thanks for your help.
<kcxzero> Yeah, try what he said. It worked for me in the past, hopefully it fixes your issue too.
<xubuntu177> You mean there have been other reports of this issue?
<kcxzero> I know I've had that issue when saving sessions. But I've never looked to see if anyone else had it.
<kcxzero> It seemed to have happened to me when saving a session with applications running on multiple workspaces, but that could have just been a coincidence. I never took the time to mess with it too much. After disabling save sessions I never messed with it again.
<xubuntu177> Disabling save.. was a long lasting fix for you kcxzero?
<kcxzero> yeah, it should not happen again. By disabling save session you will boot into a new session each time. It only happened because I saved the session, do you know what I mean?
<kcxzero> going by what you described, it sounds like exactly what happened to me. Missing borders, can't move windows etc.
<xubuntu177> OK. So can this be elevated to the coding guys as a to-do?
<kcxzero> I guess, if it's a bug.
<xubuntu177> BIG bug IMHO as a dumb user.
<Marzatha> what?
<kcxzero> I can't seem to find anyone else mentioning it online. So after I fixed it, I never bothered with it again honestly.
<Sysi> it's quite common problem but devs haven't really been able to reproduce it
<kcxzero> Oh ok, so its known. It seemed to have happened to me when I saved a session on multiple workspaces.
<xubuntu177> I usually clear all work spaces of all apps before closing so that would not seem to be a trigger.
<xubuntu177> power off I mean
<kcxzero> yeah, probably just a coincidence then. The only time it ever worked for me was when I only had a few apps running. Firefox, thunderbird. Then it was fine. Anytime I had enough programs running to utilize multiple workspaces was when I ran into the issue.
<xubuntu177> to Sysi:  How do kxczero and I provide clues to help find the origin of this problem?
<kcxzero> Is there a bug report?
<xubuntu177> I have not submitted a bug report on this.
<kcxzero> As I said, I never found anyone else mentioning the issue before. But I'm searching through launchpad now to see.
<xubuntu177> OK, waiting for you
<kcxzero> I don't see anything about it.
<xubuntu177> That is odd if Sysi says it is a common problem
<recon_lap> whats the problem?
<kcxzero> where the windows manager crashes when you start a saved session. Missing borders etc.
<xubuntu177> Right
<kcxzero> I'm finding solution of how to restart it and deleting saved session, but no bug report.
<recon_lap> never really noticed saved sessions, other than app restarting when i log in if i did not close them when i shutdown
<kcxzero> Well actually what I'm finding has nothing to do with saved sessions, simply windows manager crashing. So I correct my statement. No, I don't see anything about saving sessions causing windows manager to crash.
<kcxzero> So I should correct*
<recon_lap> have you checked you error log?
<xubuntu177> If you will excuse me for a minute, I will try kxczeros band aid on the problem system.  I will stay "live" here.
<kcxzero> be sure to do what Sysi said. Delete your previous session. Then I would suggest disabling sessions from being saved automatically.
<kcxzero> so recon_lap since apps are restarting if you don't close them before logging out, that means you have save sessions enabled?
<recon_lap> would appear that is the case, never really paid much attention to it
<recon_lap> oddly I dont have "Automatically save session on logout" checked
<kcxzero> ok, thanks for the info. When i saved session I windows manager would crash. So I disabled it. I haven't used it in awhile. Were talking about it now because it sounds like the same thing is occurring to xubuntu177.
<kcxzero> hmm, do you just have those applications set to startup on boot then, maybe?
<recon_lap> let me log out and in again and see what happens , and firefox is the app I normally notice auto starting
<kcxzero> What about settings manager > session and startup > general tab. Do you have auto save session on logout checked?
<recon_lap> nope
<recon_lap> brb
<xubuntu177> My rig has the problem even with gedit window. i.e. no window buttons and no ablity to move the window with mouse grab.
<kcxzero> yeah, sounds like windows manager has crashed and you can't control any app since the border is gone.
<xubuntu177> I tried kcxzero's bandaid but it did not work.
<xubuntu177> How do I delete the session on quit?
<kcxzero> did you do what Sysi said. Delete the previous sessions?
<xubuntu177> see Q
<kcxzero> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<xubuntu177> OK, I open terminal and put that line in?
<kcxzero> yeah
<kcxzero> that will delete your previously saved sessions
<xubuntu177> OK will do per kxczero
<recon_lap> seems sessions getting saved despite not having it selected
<kcxzero> recon_lap, you don't just have those application set to autostart in settings manager > application autostart? That's weird.
<kcxzero> settings manager > session and startup > application autostart*
<recon_lap> kcxzero: no, the not in that application list, firefox is the most likely to autostart. but i was switching between  xfce session and xubuntu session , so i'm a bit vague, but it was doing it in both
<kcxzero> ok, thanks.
<recon_lap> but pidgin did it as well
<xubuntu177> OK tried kcxzero's solution but system reply was "cannot delete ' home/mydirectory'.  So it looks like I almost deleted my home directory
<kcxzero> you used this rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions  ?
<kcxzero> that should not remove your home directory
<kcxzero> don't forget the ~
<xubuntu177> yes exactly
<xubuntu177> tilde was included
<kcxzero> not sure then, have no idea why it would attempt to delete anything in your home directory.
<xubuntu177> I will go back and check standby please
<recon_lap> I got 10 files in that sessions folder
<kcxzero> yeah, bunch of thunar ones?
<kcxzero> and session
<recon_lap> yep, wonder if it's just stopped saving new ones but still loading old ones
<kcxzero> I can't remeber what the session ones are saved as.
<recon_lap> xfce-session-username-machine:0 ,  xfce4-longidxxxxxxx.state
<xubuntu177> SUCCESS!!
<xubuntu177> I put a space between . and cache --- hand copying error.   Now window controls work OK
<kcxzero> Great, glad you fixed it. recon_lap yeah that's it. I was just about to save a session just to check, saved me from having to thanks.
<xubuntu177> I don't have any reason to save sessions but this should still be in a bug report?
<kcxzero> I would think so.
<kcxzero> Do you have sessions disabled now? like when you log out do you have save sessions for future login unchecked?
<kcxzero> saved sessions* I should say.
<kcxzero> Otherwise it may happen again. But since now you have the solution it may not be much of a big deal.. That's if you want to save your session. As for me I just autostart everything I need.
<xubuntu177> Yes save sessions is disabled (unchecked)
<kcxzero> ok cool
<recon_lap> going to see if i can reproduce this behavior
<xubuntu177> Xfce is my favorite.  I would like to keep it improving.  Do I have any further actions to help?
<kcxzero> looks like recon_lap is going to try and reproduce it, see what he comes up with.
<xubuntu177> Standing by
<kcxzero> If he comes back you could always provide him with as much info you can to help. I'll stick around. But yeah, I couldn't find an actual bug report about it so...
<kcxzero> recon_lap knows what he's talking about so if he can reproduce it he'll probably be the best person to start a bug report. I normally just contribute to things that have already been mentioned haha.
<xubuntu177> Why did recon_lap have to leave.  Can't he just switch between computers like I can?
<kcxzero> switch between computers? He may not have two computers? I personally would have done it on a virtual machine, but he may be logging out and doing it on his own.
<kcxzero> is that what you mean xubuntu177, using two different computers?
<xubuntu177> I have 3 boxes w/ 3 OSs on each
<recon_lap> hmm, can't seem to get it to save session's at all now. if saved sessions are meant to open app's that where open when you logout
<xubuntu177> That is the expected feature, right?
<kcxzero> yeah, saved sessions are suppose to open up exactly what you had opened prior to logging out. However, I never got pidgin to ever open when I used it
<xubuntu177> more bugs -- bummer
<recon_lap> ok, the thunder files in .cache.sessions are all size 0
<xubuntu177> Now, if il leave this string, how the h___ do I find out if this will continue to get resoved?
<kcxzero> I don't think the thuner files have anything to do with it. I think it's the other ones. The ones all the way on the bottom, one you mentioned previously when I was asking about it
<kcxzero> This one >  xfce-session-username-machine:0 ,  xfce4-longidxxxxxxx.state
<recon_lap> ok, not seeing those files at all now
<recon_lap> must be leftovers from previous bug
<enjoyfebruary> Hi there. Does Xubuntu have cpu socket limitation?
<kcxzero> xubuntu177, just hope? haha. I guess the best way would be to start a bug report, but I have no experience with that. All I've done is contribute to existing ones.
<xubuntu177> One more thing.  There is a precursor behavior of the screen where I have a vertical panel on the left and the column of icons on the left do not shift over  (yes the panel is "locked") This is also cured by not saving the session.
<recon_lap> xubuntu177: well if the panel was somewhere else in the saved session and it was loading that session that would move the panel
<xubuntu177> What I am implying is that with saving sessions enabled.  The gui seems to degenerate, feature by feature with each use.
<livingdaylight> greetings
<recon_lap> xubuntu177: from my testing just now i dont think it's save sessions at all atm
<kcxzero> no? seemed to happen to me pretty consistently following a saved session
<kcxzero> haven't had it happen since I stopped using saved sessions
<xubuntu177> I am saying there is some sort of ugly build up after many "saved" sessions.
<recon_lap> kcxzero: what i think happened is that the saved session feature was fubar when it was rolled out, appears to do nothing now, but if you had files left over from the fubar release they still load, as the desktop gets updated the saved sessions get more and more out of date and cause more issues, when you remove the old saved sessions they are never loaded or created again
<recon_lap> but i could be wrong :)
<xubuntu177> If you all know how to elevate this issue.  Please do so.
<xubuntu177> It at least should be in the "known bugs" data base
<recon_lap> xubuntu177: it's one of those bugs that is hard to reproduce, I tried but cant
<xubuntu177> OK thank all of you for your help.  I think I have made all the trouble I can. Carry on X-men!
<livingdaylight> hi
<xubuntu177> Last thought: maybe the location for storing the last session accumulates to the point that it starts to overwrite the location for the gui program file?
<GridCube> !hi | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<livingdaylight> Any suggestions how I can change the time/Date?
<livingdaylight> http://clip2net.com/s/2piay
<livingdaylight> Are there other time apps to install available?
<xubuntu177> bye
<livingdaylight> I've played with the settings of this clock and its very limited
<livingdaylight> as the screenshhot shows the date is on top of Time making it very cramped
<livingdaylight> anyone? :/
<livingdaylight> I actually quite like how gnome shell 3 has the clock date in the middle of the panel - nice and clear too
<recon_lap> livingdaylight: have you tried clicking on it? it should drop down
<livingdaylight> ?
<livingdaylight> clicking on it drops the calendar down. I'm talking about the default Date/Clock settings
<recon_lap> livingdaylight: you can select properties as well and change the font size and format
<livingdaylight> as I say, I've played with properties - very limited and I'm still left with either Clock on top fo Date or Date on top of Clock
<livingdaylight> just enlarging the fonts makes them collide - its really ugly
<livingdaylight> see no option for making it all read in one
<livingdaylight> gawd, if I talk crap everyone stops to bother taking the time to tell me that this is a xubuntu support channel and to stay on topic. If, when I ask a xubuntu-related question - no one appears to be around.
<livingdaylight> !hi | GridCube
<ubottu> GridCube: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
#xubuntu 2012-10-18
<xubuntu338> O hai
<hai> 你好
<Unit193> !cn | hai
<ubottu> hai: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hai> ok!
<gry> How is it possible to set lightdm to prompt for username?
<Elesa> Hi, how do I remove the shadows under the Desktop icons? Also, how can I set up the dekstop to show full file names instead of just a part and then ...?
<gry> Hello.
<gry> How can I help you, xubuntu341?
<baizon> =)
<kkkjjjuuu> hello, world
<kkkjjjuuu> help me pls
<Mathias> only a small part of the world is here :P
<baizon> !hi | kkkjjjuuu
<ubottu> kkkjjjuuu: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<baizon> kkkjjjuuu: whats the problem?
<kkkjjjuuu> i can't to conigure microphon on xubuntu 12.04 netbook msi u100
<baizon> kkkjjjuuu: have you tried with pavucontrol?
<kkkjjjuuu> I'm used alsaconfig
<baizon> kkkjjjuuu: try pavucontrol ;)
<kkkjjjuuu> thx, trying
<kkkjjjuuu> well, I'm using pavucontrol
<kkkjjjuuu> not work
<baizon> is the microphone showing up?
<kkkjjjuuu> is the background sound of the noise, but when I speak into the microphone, nothing happens
<kkkjjjuuu> а есть кто по русски умеет говорить?
<baizon> maybe you got the wrong input
<baizon> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kkkjjjuuu> thx
<baizon> np
<Ady23> hello
<recon_lap> !hi | Ady23
<ubottu> Ady23: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ady23> when will the final release of xubuntu will be available for dwonload?
<baizon> Ady23: in the next 24h
<Ady23> well on wikipedia it says it will be launched on 18 october
<Ady23> is'nt today 18 october?
<baizon> it is
<recon_lap> Ady23:  never is a final release , then come every 6 months :) . I personally never in a hurry to upgrade
<Ady23> yesterday i bougjt an asus eepc and i wanna try xubuntu on it
<Ady23> i waited for the final release
<baizon> Ady23: it will be released on 18'th of october but US time ;)
<Ady23> and i thought today i will download it..
<baizon> you can download it today
<Ady23> us time...
<Ady23> that means tomorow
<Ady23> right?
<recon_lap> Ady23: I'd suggest try with 12.04.1 or wait a couple of days and you can try 12.10
<baizon> yep
<Ady23> another question
<recon_lap> Ady23: do you have a USB flash drive?
<Ady23> cand i play videos on my asus eepc trough hdmi interface?
<baizon> Ady23: what eeepc do you have?
<baizon> Ady23: i can do it with xubuntu 12.10, with 12.04 hdmi sound isnt working on the open source drivers
<Sysi> unless it has weird nvidia hybrid gpu, you should be able to
<Ady23> Asus 1015BX
<baizon> Ady23: i recommend 12.10, because of the 3.5 kernel
<Ady23> it has apu
<baizon> hdmi will work fine with it
<Ady23> amd c60
<Ady23> and radeon 6290
<baizon> yes i know
<Ady23> will it work?
<baizon> with 12.10 yes
<Sysi> baizon: aren't proprietary drivers much more power-efficient?
<baizon> im using xubuntu and hdmi
<recon_lap> Ady23: you should be able to play movies , I'v got a good link for you  https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<baizon> Sysi: well i think yes, but multi-monitor support is awefull
<baizon> oss drivers are much better
<Sysi> baizon: doesn't ati have on setup tool for that?
<baizon> yes, but its hard to use
<baizon> aticonfig
<Ady23> so i jus plug in and works no other settings neded?
<baizon> but i got problems with graphics and refresh rate
<baizon> Ady23: with 12.10 yes
<Ady23> i'm a beginer on linux
<baizon> with 12.04 you need the proprietary drivers
<baizon> then everything will work aswell
<Ady23> and you recomend me to instal propietary drivers or to leave it without it?
<baizon> you can test both
<baizon> i dont use it
<baizon> they were to unstable for me
<baizon> and i need fast and easy multi-monitor support
<baizon> with arandr its very easy
<baizon> but you can test both like i said :)
<baizon> thats my personal opinion
<Ady23> ok i got it
<Ady23> but i read ati drivers are'nt very well suported on linux?
<Ady23> is that true?
<baizon> well they are ok
<baizon> for games and hdmi
<baizon> but when it comes to multi-monitor, they arent so good imo
<recon_lap> Ady23: general rule is if it brand new it tends not to be supported well
<koegs> i had no problems with a ati 7950, three monitors and xubuntu :)
<koegs> proprietary drivers from ati.com of course
<baizon> koegs: with the proprietary?
<baizon> how did you solved it?
<baizon> i mean, how did you set it up?
<koegs> with amdcccle :)
<baizon> well for me it wasnt working at all
<baizon> koegs: did you use xinerama?
<koegs> amdcccle had some problems with segfaults, but if it di not segfault, there was no problem setting up the monitors
<baizon> hmm
<koegs> xubuntu still has no tool to setup a system-wide proxy, right?
<baizon> maybe ill test it
<baizon> koegs: i think no
<koegs> so apt.conf and /etc/profile it is :)
<recon_lap> Ady23: anyway, you should create a live USB, that is installing xubuntu onto a USB stick and booting from that, lets you see if you are going to have any issues before you install anything on you eepc .
<recon_lap> Ady23: use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows but use the xubuntu ISO instead of the ubuntu one
<xubuntu310> hello?
<huggy-bear> hello?
<huggy-bear> :)
<xubuntu310> I am looking for help with xubuntu and the screen lock
<huggy-bear> what is the problem?
<xubuntu310> when I lock my screen and go home for the day
<xubuntu310> and come back the next....my PC is unlocked.....
<xubuntu310> the screen lock is crashing, and leaving my PC unlocked
<xubuntu310> which is a real deal breaker for me.....
<huggy-bear> on 12.04?
<xubuntu310> yes
<xubuntu310> happened last night (or early this morning)
<xubuntu310> so today, when I got to work, my PC was wide open
<huggy-bear> that is rather strange.
<huggy-bear> let me check something
<xubuntu679> will xubuntu ship with xfce 4.10 and kernel 3.5 ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu310: wide open?
<xubuntu310> unlocked....anybody could have sat there and used my PC
<xubuntu310> if I go to the log out menu and attempt to lock my PC again, nothing happens
<xubuntu310> xscreensaver 5.15
<recon_lap> xubuntu310: running xubuntu? check for usb keys ?
<xubuntu310> like flash drives?
<huggy-bear> 310, yeah
<xubuntu310> keyboard and mouse are usb....that's it
<xubuntu310> no drives plugged in
<huggy-bear> I would also suggest stopping xscreensaver, deleting xscreensaver settings and loging out/back in again. any1 know where the local settings are?
<xubuntu310> I can't even find a log file that shows that it crashed
<Sysi> xubuntu310: run "cat ~/.xsession-errors" and copy output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<recon_lap> xubuntu310: I take it you PC normally asks for a login, and does not auto login
<Sysi> (you can open that file with other apps too, it's hidden file in home folder)
<huggy-bear> i have found the settings file. it's ~/.xscreensaver
<xubuntu310> yes, login required
<recon_lap> xubuntu310: and it was logged into your account and not the guest account? and you turned it off last night when you left.
<Sysi> recon_lap: screen locking currently failing would indicate that xscreensaver actually has crashed
<Sysi> I've heard someone reporting same issue, can't remember what xubuntu version
<xubuntu310> yes....I locked the screen last night from the menu (the logout menu with my user name)....when I got to work this morning my PC was unlocked....this has happened numerous times
<xubuntu310> I'm on that PC now...and when I try to lock the screen from the menu, it doesn't do anything.....
<Sysi> you could remove xscreensaver and use gnome-screensaver
<xubuntu310> I'll have to log out and back in for that menu option to start working again
<Mathias> tried the reset-thing?
<Mathias> or "sudo apt-get --purge remove xscreensaver && sudo apt-get install xscreensaver"
<xubuntu310> deleting ~/.xscreensaver
<huggy-bear> don't forget to start xscreensaver if it has crashed
<xubuntu310> before I do that....shouldn't there be a log file someplace with some details?
<xubuntu310> I can't tell if it's crashed or just "hung"
<huggy-bear> do: ps -A | grep xscreen
<xubuntu310> ps -ef | grep xscreen
<Sysi> .xsession-errors might have something
<xubuntu310> ps -A | grep xscreen has no results
<huggy-bear> good
<xubuntu310> which means it's dead
<huggy-bear> then it's not running
<huggy-bear> now ALT+F2, enter: xscreensaver and press enter
<xubuntu310> but now why can't I lock my screen now
<huggy-bear> because xscreensaver is not running
<Sysi> because the app doing locking is dead
<huggy-bear> run it again and try again
<recon_lap> xubuntu310:   /var/log/message
<huggy-bear> you might also have to log out and log in again
<xubuntu310> xscreensaver gave me the splash screen and I clicked settings
<xubuntu310>  does not exist -> /var/log/message
<huggy-bear> xubuntu310: now try suspending
<xubuntu310> ps -A | grep xscreen 15670 pts/1    00:00:00 xscreensaver-de 15776 pts/1    00:00:00 xscreensaver
<huggy-bear> sorry, locking
<huggy-bear> great, it's running
<xubuntu310> I restarted the daemon
<xubuntu310> and now my menu item to lock the screen works....I just locked and unlocked from the menu
<xubuntu310> so the deamon is crashing
<Sysi> you could remove xscreensaver and use gnome-screensaver
<xubuntu310> sysi -> I've read a number of threads that say that's a bad idea
<xubuntu310> I'm avoiding gnome.....in favor of xfce
<Sysi> xubuntu310: I haven't heard such, was there some specific reason?
<xubuntu310> just avoiding the gnome libs
<xubuntu310> xscreen-save man page has this:  -no-capture-stderr                Do  not redirect the stdout and stderr streams to the xscreensaver window itself.  If xscreensaver is crashing, you might need                to do this in order to see the error message.
<huggy-bear> you might try this
<xubuntu310> and a -log setting
<xubuntu310> but where do I make those settings in my .xscreensaver file
<xubuntu310> I'm a bit shocked the demon is crashing it looks like *nothing* is getting logged anywhere that the crash happened
<huggy-bear> xubuntu310: you could just disable the screensaver in the autostart settings and add a new one that just starts this custom command
<huggy-bear> try it out for a few days, if it isn't to your liking, i suggest using some of the alternative screen lock tools
<huggy-bear> xubuntu310: there is a nice tool that may not work with xfce's lock menu, but you can make a launcher on the panel for it easily. it's called xtrlock. it only shows a little padlock that vanishes once you enter your user password
<huggy-bear> it's super small, too
<xubuntu310> what are my alternatives....and what custom command are you referring to
<xubuntu310> maybe I missed a post
<xubuntu310> .
<xubuntu310> .
<xubuntu310> .
<xubuntu310> .
<xubuntu310> .
<Pici> xubuntu310: stop that.
<knome> xubuntu310, stop doing that.
<xubuntu310> sorry....wanted to make sure I could see the response and not get lost
<xubuntu310> my main concern is that the menu option for "lock screen" in the logout menu is what I use to lock the screen
<xubuntu310> and that once I lock my screen, if it crashes, I get a log someplace to help me understand what caused the crash so I can fix it.
<xubuntu310> so i deleted .xscreensaver
<huggy-bear> xubuntu310: wait, i found the answer as to how to change the setting
<huggy-bear> you can do it in .xscreensaver
<xubuntu310> and recreated it by launching the demo and picking a screensaver
<xubuntu310> yes.....I need to make those two settings
<huggy-bear> xubuntu310: change "captureStderr:  True"  to "captureStderr:  False"
<xubuntu310> ok
<xubuntu310> done
<huggy-bear> now just close xscreensaver (killall xscreensaver) and start it again
<huggy-bear> then experiment
<xubuntu310> don't I need to set the log setting?
<huggy-bear> wait, what log setting?
<xubuntu310> man xscreensaver
<huggy-bear> there is just that one setting. let me see...
<xubuntu310> ->   -no-capture-stderr
<huggy-bear> yep
<xubuntu310> ---->   -log filename                This  is  exactly  the same as redirecting stdout and stderr to                the given file (for append).  This  is  useful  when  reporting                bugs.
<huggy-bear> or, in the settings file, it's the one i told you to change
<xubuntu310> yes, "captureStderr:  False"
<xubuntu310> if I don't set -log then where is the stderr gonna end up......someplace in /var???
<huggy-bear> either: /var/log/messages  or another X log
<xubuntu310> my understanding was I can set log = ~/.xscreensaver.log
<xubuntu310> well, /var/log/messages doesn't exist....which is another issue
<huggy-bear> strange
<huggy-bear> oh, it does, it's just locked to administrators
<huggy-bear> sudoe less /var/log/messages
<huggy-bear> sudo less /var/log/messages
<xubuntu310> jberk@jberk-linux:~$ sudo less /var/log/messages [sudo] password for jberk:  /var/log/messages: No such file or directory
<huggy-bear> wow, really?
<xubuntu310> yeah....fresh install of xubuntu 12.04 x64
<huggy-bear> I see it here, too.
<huggy-bear> so odd
<Mathias> maybe your /var/log got robbed?
<xubuntu310> robbed?
<huggy-bear> Mathias: mine is missing, too. on xubuntu 12.10
<huggy-bear> xubuntu310: it doesn't matter. let's just change the xscreensaver launcher to include logging.
<huggy-bear> let me google if it can be done through the settings file
<xubuntu310> I am on 12.10 I think.....
<xubuntu310> nope...12.04
<xubuntu310> dvd right in front of me
<huggy-bear> xubuntu310: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/bugs.html
<xubuntu310> jberk@jberk-linux:/var/log$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<huggy-bear> instructions on how to report bugs
<huggy-bear> xubuntu310: although i would rather suggest going through ubuntu's bug report methods
<knome> ubuntu-bug xscreensaver
<xubuntu310> but still.....what setting should go into the .xscreensaver to capture the crash to a specified log file
<huggy-bear> xubuntu310: i would suggest you change the command in the autostart
<xubuntu310> should I be saving this "xscreensaver-command -exit; xscreensaver -verbose -log log.txt" to a bash file on the desktop?
<huggy-bear> nope
<huggy-bear> open the Settings Manager
<huggy-bear> under system, choose Session and Startup
<huggy-bear> then choose the Application Autostart tab
<huggy-bear> disable Screensaver, then proceed to make a new launcher by clicking "Add"
<huggy-bear> you will see the Command option where you can add: xscreensaver -verbose -log log.txt
<huggy-bear> choose something more descriptive than log.txt
<huggy-bear> maybe xscreensaver-log.txt
<xubuntu310> sure.....I'll set it up right now
<xubuntu310> then log out and back in?
<huggy-bear> yep
<xubuntu310> there is no "screen saver" in the application Autostart list
<huggy-bear> something similar?
<xubuntu310> bluetooth
<huggy-bear> nope
<xubuntu310> xfce settings helper
<xubuntu310> power manager
<huggy-bear> hmm
<xubuntu310> print queue
<xubuntu310> xfce volume daemon
<xubuntu310> new hardware
<knome> please stop that
<huggy-bear> then i guess the power manager starts the screensaver
<xubuntu310> pulseAudio
<knome> !pastebin | huggy-bear
<ubottu> huggy-bear: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> !pastebin | xubuntu310
<ubottu> xubuntu310: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> huggy-bear, sorry, in a caffeine rush :)
<xubuntu310> NVIDIA x server
<huggy-bear> knome: i am not the one posting it :P
<huggy-bear> ok, let me google a bit
<xubuntu310> the nvidia x server settings or the power manager (but teh power manager is disabled0
<huggy-bear> xubuntu310: i rather meant xfce's power manager.
<xubuntu310> yeah, it's disabled
<huggy-bear> sorry, i've got nothing...
<xubuntu310> basically, I want to make the "log" setting in .xscreensaver file
<huggy-bear> looking in the man page...
<huggy-bear> i know :)
<huggy-bear> i have it! :)
<huggy-bear> we can do that via .Xdefaults
<xubuntu310> and if I don't / can't make it, but changed stderr setting, I need to know where the logs would end up
<huggy-bear> ok, open .Xdefaults in your home folder or create one and add this line:  xscreensaver.verbose: True
<xubuntu310> ok, there are all sorts of settings in that file for xscreensaver.....mostly colors
<huggy-bear> i am still looking for the log file...
<xubuntu310> added this: xscreensaver.verbose: True xscreensaver.log: ~/.xscreensaver.log
<huggy-bear> wow
<huggy-bear> maybe it will work
<huggy-bear> the man page does not mention the resource xscreensaver.log, but who knows...
<huggy-bear> try it out
<xubuntu310> ok...I'll roll with that for a while and next time it crashes we'll see where my output ends up
<xubuntu310> if anywhere
<xubuntu310> thanks for all the help
<huggy-bear> np
<xubuntu310> xscreensaver.log is just a filename
<xubuntu310> xscreensaver.log is the setting....just like xscreensaver.verbose
<huggy-bear> it is, but if the option xscreensaver.log doesn't exist, then it won't work
<huggy-bear> but maybe it will resort to creating a default filename
<huggy-bear> who knows...
<xubuntu310> yeah....all I can do is wait now....
<xubuntu310> I'll do my system updates and reboot
<xubuntu310> thanks again
<huggy-bear> u r welcome
<xubuntu310> btw, how do I get to pick a handle....
<xubuntu310> do I need to register online someplace
<recon_lap> xubuntu310:  use /help to get irc commands, /nick to set a user name
<jberk> ok
<jberk> thanks
<huggy-bear> xubuntu679: if you don't want others to take your nick, then you have to register it
<jberk> good bye and thanks for the help
<huggy-bear> sorry, wrong person :D
<huggy-bear> ok, bye
<Aerlis> hello
<Aerlis> i'm novice
<Aerlis> newbie*
<recon_lap> !hi | Aerlis
<ubottu> Aerlis: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Aerlis> can somebody help me at my exploring Ubuntu?
<Aerlis> i'm sorry for my English
<Aerlis> it's not my first language
<apm1> is it possible to turn a laptop running xubuntu into a wifi hotspot ?
<apm1> i am willing to install anything from the 12.04 repos :)
<recon_lap> Aerlis: you might want to try #xubuntu-offtopic as well, probably more suitable
<Aerlis> recon_lap: thank you
<apm1> i am trying to do a debian netinstall on another one of my laptops , but for that i will need a wifi or ethernet connection so , turning one of the laptops into a wifi hotspot might just work :)
<recon_lap> apm1: why not get a cheap router?
<apm1> recon_lap, because all i have is mobile broadband connectivity
<huggy-bear> apm1: i think getting a cheap wireless router might save more energy in the long run. look on ebay, there are quite cheap ones as well. sometimes the providers also have packages where you can get one for free if you promise to stay a client for a longer time, etc.
<recon_lap> apm1: you can do this, something to do with ad-hoc mode. think it might depend on the wireless card you got
<apm1> huggy-bear, look i just need to do a netinstall once , so buying anything is wastage
<huggy-bear> ah ok :) ad-hoc mode then
<huggy-bear> apm1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<recon_lap> huggy-bear: most cheap wireless routers dont work with mobile internet
<BitPuffin> Hey!
<BitPuffin> When will 12.10 be released? :)
<zodiak> it's out already.. jst look at most mirrors
<BitPuffin> The real one? Not RC?
<zodiak> yah
<BitPuffin> I don't see it :O
<zodiak> again, any mirror and look at the releases directory
<recon_lap> lambs running to the bleeding edge =-O
<BitPuffin> Ah there it is
<zodiak> the official announcement can't make it until AFTER ubuntu announces it officially
<BitPuffin> some mirrors don't have it haha
<zodiak> all the canadian ones do
<zodiak> canada +1 ;P
<BitPuffin> well
<BitPuffin> UK has it
<BitPuffin> but not both UK
<zodiak> your problem is probably sweden, I advise you moving away from mooses ;P
<BitPuffin> lol
<huggy-bear> now i'm not cool any more, have to upgrade to raring :)
<zodiak> (although I know that's finland but.. meh)
<BitPuffin> Didn't even notice that there's a Swedish mirror?
<baizon> use the torrent
<BitPuffin> Exciting :)
<BitPuffin> But is there even anything new? haha
<baizon> of course
<baizon> xfce 4.10
<BitPuffin> except wallapapers
<baizon> its a big step for xfce
<BitPuffin> Well
<baizon> new appfinder
<baizon> tiliing
<BitPuffin> what does 12.04 run?
<baizon> xfce 4.8
<BitPuffin> oh
<BitPuffin> well damn
<BitPuffin> Sweet!
<BitPuffin> Time to install it then, brb!
<baizon> :)
<apm1> guys how do i do this on xfce ? http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<seednode> One momeny, reading the article.
<seednode> moment*
<baizon> apm1: starting with this image
<baizon> http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/image170.png
<baizon> right click on network
<baizon> and edit connections
<apm1> ok
<apm1> baizon, thanks man you just saved my day :)
<seednode> Wait, there's something I don't understand about that article.
<seednode> Since running a hotspot requires using the NIC to do so, wouldn't you need to cards to provide internet across the hotspot?
<seednode> two*
<baizon> apm1: or here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37696/how-to-set-ubuntu-as-wireless-accespoint-in-the-gui-way
<baizon> even with screenshots :)
<seednode> baizon: So, would you need two wifi cards, or can it be done with one?
<baizon> one
<seednode> Hm...
<seednode> How would that work?
<apm1> baizon, thank you so much :)
<baizon> seednode: set your wifi card to adhoc as a accespoint
<baizon> and connect with WAN using the wired card
<seednode> Yes, but if it's in ad hoc, where will I be getting an internet connection from?
<seednode> Oh, you'd need wired.
<seednode> See, that's why I was asking.
<baizon> of course :)
<seednode> See, I knew that was possible.
<baizon> or you get a second wifi card for the wan connection
<baizon> :)
<seednode> Alright, makes sense then.
<seednode> Well, my laptop has dual cards.
<baizon> or that :)
<apm1> or you could use a mobile broadband connection like me
<seednode> Like, WWAN?
<seednode> OR 3G/4G/etc?
<apm1> i am using a 3g modem for this
<seednode> Ah.
<apm1> hey can someone help me write a shell script to be executed on each startup ?
<apm1> it just has to run 2 commands
<baizon> apm1: which one?
<apm1> i have never written a script before so basically you will have to tell me what i have to do
<baizon> which two commands?
<apm1> baizon, these http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287208/
<baizon> apm1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287213/
<baizon> thats all
<apm1> yup
<baizon> save as myscrip.sh, then chmod +x myscript.sh. Thats all
<baizon> apm1: then add it to session and startup in xfce :)
<apm1> sav where ?
<apm1> *save where ?
<baizon> where you want :)
<apm1> baizon, i am doing it on debian not xubuntu
<baizon> debian with xfce?
<apm1> no gnome2
<apm1> will startup apps in settings the same thing ?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> add there your script and its done
<apm1> ok and is  "chmod +x myscript.sh." a command ?
<baizon> yes
<apm1> ok then doing it
<livingdaylight> was wondering why xfce is a popular alternative to unity and gnome shell even?
<apm1> baizon, says no such directory
<baizon> livingdaylight: its a xubuntu-offtopic thing ;)
<baizon> apm1: ?
<baizon> in what case?
<apm1> baizon, chmod: cannot access `bg.sh': No such file or directory
<baizon> apm1: well sudo might help ;)
<apm1> i ran as sudo
<baizon> what output do you get with ls ?
<baizon> is the bg.sh listened?
<apm1> no
<ANDwlkp> where can i find the official version of xubuntu 12.10?
<baizon> well then thats the reason you get the error
<apm1> you should have told me to "cd"
<baizon> ANDwlkp: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<knome> it is not out yet.
<baizon> knome: ou then sorry
<sevs44936> hi, i have a small problem moving my /home onto another partition
<sevs44936> created a new partition on lvm, edited fstab, moved files and rebooted
<xGrind> ANDwlkp, http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/mirror/releases/12.10/release/
<ANDwlkp> baizon: why in xubuntu.org is only link to Introducing Xubuntu 12.10 Beta 2 ?
<sevs44936> when i try to log in, the screen goes black and returns to the login screen
<baizon> ANDwlkp: it isnt officially released, please be patient
<knome> xGrind, it is not out yet, so please do not spread the link.
<sevs44936> any idea?
<knome> ANDwlkp, we will post a release announcement on the site when it's officially out :)
<ANDwlkp> knome: when it's officially out ?
<ANDwlkp> wikipedia.com say it's today
<knome> ANDwlkp, when it's ready. there is no official time set, but it will be "today" UTC
<xubuntu115> hello, i cannot get any gui. i am getting fatal server error, no screens found
<xubuntu115> i have uninstalled and reinstalled xserver
<baizon> xubuntu115: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167000/xorg-server-configuration-fail-no-screens-detected
<xubuntu115> baizon: tried that link
<baizon> backup xorg.conf
<baizon> nvidia?
<baizon> check /var/log/X.log for errors
<xubuntu115> no, intel intergrated gfx
<xubuntu115> works fine on xubuntu 12.04/linux mint xfce 13, but doesn't work on xubuntu 12.10 beta 2
<baizon> what error msg do you get?
<baizon> you have to check the log
<xubuntu115> screens found, but none have a usable configuration?
<xubuntu115> failed to detect gem, kernel 2.6.28 required. failed to become drm master. screens found but none have a usable connectgion. no screens found.
<xubuntu115> those are all the ee
<baizon> what intel graphics card do you have?
<xubuntu115> its intergrated, n2600 atom processor
<xubuntu115> gma 500 or 300 i think
<xubuntu115> intel gma 3600 sorry even
<epzil0n> anyone knows why xubuntu 12.10 isn't out yet?
<baizon> epzil0n: patients
<baizon> patiences
<epzil0n> :)
<baizon> will be out soon
<SkippersBoss> euh ?? what m a getting from a mirror then
<ramin> aaaaaaaany second now :D
<xubuntu115> baizon: any ideas then ?
<SkippersBoss> knome says it there
<epzil0n> great, i'm currently running the beta release and really like it :)
<knome> it's out
<knome> release announcement mail is out
<ramin> torrent all the things
<baizon> epzil0n: see
<epzil0n> hehe
<baizon> xubuntu115: no sorry, never had an intel gpu :(
<xubuntu115> ok thanks anyway
<baizon> np
<epzil0n> nice, got to download it :P
<babaei> I'm seeing the upgrade from a mirror now.
<xubuntu115> baizon: i'm following a long a post for precise, but obviously using quantal. when running apt-get update, its trying to access from /quantal/main/sources, but should be /precise/main/sources
<xubuntu115> can i change this
<apm1> baizon, the scrip works thanks a lot :)
<xubuntu115> where do custom ppa's go when added from terminal ?
<xubuntu115> i need to change the url of one manually
<apm1> *script
<baizon> xubuntu115: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<baizon> apm1: nice to hear
<baizon> xubuntu115: they are in the source.list.d directory
<xubuntu115> i only see sources.list.5.gz and when opened in nano, is all rubbish characters
<xubuntu115> i just need to change one link, it's not in /etc/apt/sources.list
<baizon> what is inside /etc/apt
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 12.10 is out! Download from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu115> baizon: legend :) sorry im only 6 months in to linux!
<baizon> np xubuntu115
<Unit193> knome: Figured you{d want to.
<knome> Unit193, oh, whatever works. :) i almost forgot...
<Nivex> Hey folks. Got the Xubuntu 12.10 image down on torrent, installed in a VM. I try to log in at the LightDM prompt, it accepts my password, then drops me right back to the login
<Nivex> I noticed it did this after I apt-get upgraded from beta2, but I figured it was just something with the upgrade so I didn't poke any further
<baizon> Nivex: create new user and try then
<koegs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/992579 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992579 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "XFCE4: Hotkey for "Maximize Window" ignored, Application Hotkeys delayed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Nivex> baizon: this is a _fresh_ install
<xubuntu115> i now need this, xorg-video-abi-11.deb, which is a part of xserver-xorg-core apparently, but i cannot install it. i need a .deb somewhere
<Nivex> baizon: added new user as you suggested. same symptoms: authentication succeeds but after a brief delay get thrown back to the login screen
<baizon> check log :)
<Nivex> which one? I'm flipping through /var/log/lightdm/*.log now trying to find something useful and coming up nil
<Nivex> ohh, eww. the X server is terminating with signal 6 SIGABRT
<baizon> what graphics card do you have
<baizon> ?
<Nivex> It's a KVM guest, so cirrus logic
<xubuntu115> meh, back to linux mint 13 xfce i guess...
<GridCube> why?
<Marzatha> community, thank you for Xubu 12.10!
<Nivex> bam, switched it to vmvga and I can log in now
<Nivex> that is bizarre
<baizon> GridCube: hes intel graphics cards isnt working
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> generic isnt working?
<baizon> i have no idea, dont use(d) intel hardware
<xubuntu796> Hello, error in your torrent links, it is quantal, not precise
<xubuntu796> For Xubuntu 12.10
<baizon> xubuntu796: your sure?
<xubuntu796> Anyone here ? Or else do you know how I can contact the webmaster ?
<xubuntu796> Yes, try it
<xubuntu796> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/xubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<baizon> i get Not Found
<xubuntu796> and
<xubuntu796> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<xubuntu796> Normal, it is not precise, but quantal
<xubuntu796> in the url
<baizon> i get its not available
<torax> not found
<xubuntu796> Normal, it should be :
<xubuntu796> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/quantal/release/desktop/xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<xubuntu796> and
<xubuntu796> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/quantal/release/desktop/xubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<torax> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/
<xubuntu796> So how can I contact the webmaster so he can fix this little mistake ?
<knome> xubuntu796, thanks, refresh the page: updated
<knome> xubuntu796, you just did
<xubuntu796> Ok
<xubuntu796> Good for Xubuntu users who don't know how to fix this little mistake :)
<knome> yep
<knome> thanks for reporting
<xubuntu796> Normal, it's not big, but I can do it, so....
<xubuntu796> Have a nice evening (in France it is evening :P)
<xubuntu796> Bye :)
<decci> I need to create Xubuntu live cd with mkahawa (http://www.mkahawa.net). I am in verse to build two sets of live cd, one for the server and another for the client. On the Server Live Cd : 1.)Webmin 2.)Mkahawa Server  3.)Gofris 4.)Wine
<decci> May I know how shall I start?
<decci> I read about uck
<decci> I need to create Xubuntu live cd with mkahawa (http://www.mkahawa.net). I am in verse to build two sets of live cd, one for the server and another for the client. On the Server Live Cd : 1.)Webmin 2.)Mkahawa Server  3.)Gofris 4.)Wine
<ramin> can someone help me with this vb issue? http://i.imgur.com/ZfSCt.png
<baizon> ramin: disable the VT-x feature
<baizon> its a intel only feature
<decci> baizon: Can you help me with this?
<baizon> decci: no sorry :(
<baizon> i have no idea
<ramin> thanks
<baizon> thank me if it works ;)
<xubuntu872> df
<xubuntu872> hello
<xubuntu872> how can i update from xubuntu 12.04 to 12.10?
<baizon> !hi | xubuntu872
<ubottu> xubuntu872: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<baizon> xubuntu872: run "update-manager -d"
<xubuntu872> ok thx
 * epzil0n is running 12.10 and it's really nice <3
<XRS1> Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/xrs1' failed: Operation not supported
<hickop> Hi, just installed xubuntu into a qemu virtual machine but I cannot get past the display manager, I set it to automatically login but I always get back to login, any idea plz ?
<recon_lap> hickop: have you tried setting nomodeset in the boot cmd
<recon_lap> hickop: might be somthing else though, have you look at the logs
<hickop> how can I set boot cmd ?
<hickop> or even drop to a tty so i can get to the logs ?
<recon_lap> hickop: ctrl-shift-f2 to get tty
<recon_lap> hickop: ctrl-shift-f7 to get back
<hickop> doesnt work for me
<recon_lap> hickop: or press shift while it's booting to get boot menu
<Sysi> if one gets to login screen, graphics problems shouldn't prevent logging
<hickop> looks like my qemu doesnt capture my shift key
<hickop> more a qemu problem I guess , sorry
<recon_lap> hickop: can you view the files outside the VM
<hickop> should try with a raw image then
<hickop> i made it qcow2 format
<recon_lap> hickop: know nothing about qemu
<hickop> I remember xubuntu 12.04 worked but it could be a qemu update that broke something
<number1235> has anyone had their sudo do-release-upgrade turn up 12.10 yet? Sorry I'm sure this has been asked already.
<XRS1> i never managed to break 12.04 without it being myfaultretarded
<Sysi> number1235: because 12.04 is LTS you need to use -d lever to get it to show 12.10
<number1235> Sysi: Well then thank you! My first time upgrading from an LTS
<number1235> Time to go do that...
<majsza> running remix Xubuntu 12.10 (live cd, instalation):
<majsza> Kopiowanie 31 plików z 93
<majsza> coś niewłaściwego stało się przy tłumaczeniu "pl.archive.ubuntu.com:http" (-5  - Brak adresu związanego z nazwą hosta)
<majsza> Błąd http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com quantal-updates Release.gpg
<knome> !pl | majsza
<ubottu> majsza: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<majsza> skip and installation moved on
<livingdaylight> ubuntu software center isn't letting me install java. it crashed
<Unit193> Try the apt-get command.
<livingdaylight> what is the command line, please, sudo apt-get openjdk7 -??
<Unit193> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Unit193> Missed install in there, and whatever the package name is.
<livingdaylight> yea
<livingdaylight> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<alphalupi> I'm having problems installing 12.10. I want to use encryption & LVM, but I need 2 encrypted volumes and the partitioner does not seem to like this.
<alphalupi> Any advice?
<recon_lap> alphalupi: create an extended partition then you can make upto 254 sub partitions on that
<alphalupi> It's across 2 disks.
<recon_lap> alphalupi: sry, did not that was the problem
<alphalupi> That's OK. Any other ideas?
<Sysi> you maybe could try mini.iso and installing xubuntu-desktop on top of it
<alphalupi> I don't know what mini.iso is
<Sysi> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sysi> text-based installer, probaby better with lvm
<alphalupi> I think the partitioner is common to all the install disks isn't it?
<alphalupi> Also I think I just got it.
<Sysi> no, GUI partitioner is different than text one AFAIK
<alphalupi> Wish me luck, I think I figured it out and am about to commit.
<alphalupi> Nope, didn't work.
<alphalupi> Making another go of it.
<alphalupi> Is there a difference in installing the bootloader in /dev/sda vs. /dev/sda1 ? especially if /dev/sda1 is mounted /boot ?
<fluvvell> I've just changed graphics cards, but forgotten what to do to reconfigure xubuntu without manually editing xorg.conf file - hints please?
<fluvvell> it doesn't seem to be running the nvidia driver, even though jockey says its activated (but not in use)
<Sysi> alphalupi: unless you have uefi system, use sda
<fluvvell> alphalupi, drives boot from the boot sector of the physical drive, so bootloader should go there.
<alphalupi> sysi: thanks
<alphalupi> fluvvell: thanks
<fluvvell> alphalupi, using grub ?
<alphalupi> I'm still stuck in the partitioner
<Sysi> fluvvell: if you have nvidia driver installed, adding nomodeset should prevent opensource driver from being loaded and nvidia driver to be used
<Sysi> nomodeset in grub conf
<fluvvell> ok cheers Sysi I'll whip in and edit that now.
<Sysi> if you end up with aful resolution, try generating xorg.conf with nvidia tool if other options in it don't work
<alphalupi> Is there a known bug in 12.10 that prevents 2 encrypted partitions from existing?
<bigcalm> Hi :) Just upgraded my laptop to 12.10 and the display doesn't appear to be using restricted ATI drivers any more. I've tried running jockey, but it can't find any drivers to install. Anybody got any pointers?
<fluvvell> Sysi, is there a comma separator or just spaces?
<XRS1> mounting USB thumbdrive from desktop icon: "Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/xrs1' failed: Operation not supported." *OR* "The given volume was not found."
<XRS1> http://pastebin.com/zWPHPVLy
<xubuntu051> hi
<XRS1> hi
<xubuntu051> I'm looking forward to upgrading to 12.10 :)
<XRS1> its nice
<xubuntu051> the release notes said that the messaging indicator doesn't work or something? do you  know what this is about?
<bluesabre> xubuntu051: Basically, the latest changes to the messaging indicator code made it exclusively for GTK+3.  Xubuntu is powered by Xfce, which is GTK+2 and doesn't support GTK+3 widgets in the panel.
<xubuntu051> ahh I see, thanks for explaining that :)
<bluesabre> Sure, no problem.  Hopefully we'll have a GTK+3 panel in 13.04 and can look forward to a formal return of the messaging indicator :)
<xubuntu051> hehe :)
<XRS1> hmm... sucky
<xubuntu051> I currently use Popper to notify me about new emails, do you  know if that would work without the message indicator?
 * SkippersBoss cant get dvb stick to work.
<bluesabre> xubuntu051: I can't say for sure, but it looks like it might depend on the indicator
<SkippersBoss> Jockey used to find it straight away
<xubuntu051> do you use a mail notifier in Xubuntu? what do you find best?
<xubuntu051> thanks for your help guys
<SkippersBoss> Guys problem. removal of Jockey means my DVB adaptor is no longer recognised.
<SkippersBoss> looks like i will be returning to 12.04 if this cannot be solved
<SkippersBoss> anyone any suggestions
<GridCube> what is a dvb?
<bluesabre> SkippersBoss, any luck in Settings Manager > Software Sources > Additional Drivers?
<SkippersBoss> NOPe empty
<bluesabre> :\
<SkippersBoss> Jockey would find him easily
<holstein> i would do the normal stuff. lscpi or lsusb... see if the device is recongnized
<SkippersBoss> Bus 001 Device 010: ID 15a4:9016 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015 DVB-T USB2.0 stick
<SkippersBoss> i say yes
<GridCube> !info gnome-dvb-daemon
<ubottu> gnome-dvb-daemon (source: gnome-dvb-daemon): daemon to setup your DVB devices, record and watch TV shows and browse EPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.9-1 (quantal), package size 233 kB, installed size 738 kB
<SkippersBoss> it would still need to detect the hardware first
<GridCube> its detected
<GridCube> you just pasted the thingy
<SkippersBoss> It's coming to something that I have to install jockey-kde to get my dvb-T thing recognised
<SkippersBoss> Software centre sources was oblivious
<Unit193> SkippersBoss: Some sort of Software Sources is where they are hiding it.
<SkippersBoss> That is still empty
#xubuntu 2012-10-19
<SkippersBoss> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/jockey2.php
<nikolam> I updated xubuntu lts to 12.04 and now it won't boot. First he "checks" network for a minute, then halts launchning GUI. (I can log into console).
<gaf> I just finished my update from 12.04 to 12.10, but my graybird theme has blue titlebars. If screenshots are anything to go by, shouldn't they be gray?
<sdollins> Anyone having problems modifying the app menu in 12.10?
<sdollins> It refuses to delete separators for me. :(
<Unit193> sdollins: Just tried, same.
<Unit193> /home/$USER/.config/menus/  edit applications.menu in there, sdollins.
<sdollins> I have tried that.
<sdollins> it seems to just overwrite my changes
<Unit193> Thanks, now this'll bug me..
<Unit193> :P
<Unit193> Ah, there we go.
<Unit193> sdollins: cp /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu ~/.config/menus/ and edit that. (or was it editing the other that did it?)
<Guest64790> new xubuntu user here. setting up desktop :)
<Unit193> Guest64790: Howdy!  And what do you think so far?
<Guest64790> I like it! got 12.10 and looks sweet.
<Guest64790> installing apps and tomorrow I will learn how to do stuff hehe
<Guest64790> I left gnome3 unity cinnamon for a while to try this
<Ruscour> can someone help me out? I'm trying to get thunderbird to load on boot and start on the second workspace
<Ruscour> this is how I have it working right now, it's pretty clunky http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288395/
<pwnedulongtime> 12.10 boots in under 6 seconds! (for me)
<Ruscour> SSD?
<Guest64790> thats great speed, prolly ssd
<Guest64790> has anyone installed mdm on 12.10? I like mdm better than lightdm.
<pwnedulongtime> crucial 256 SSD
<Shirakawasuna> the new release is announced, but I don't see any 'new release available' option (nor does do-release-upgrade work). Has anyone else had success and if so, how? 12.04 has an annoying bug I want to be rid of :)
<Unit193> 12.10 is an LTS, it is looking to upgrade you to another LTS.  Either change what type of upgrades you get, or do-release-upgrade -d.
<Marzatha> 12.10 must not be a LTS rel.
<xrs1> i thought 12.04 was the LTS?
<Unit193> Correct, to a point.
<pwnedulongtime> anyone seeing video tearing?
<Waraudon> Quick question, where is the mount point for removable media in 12.10?
<Waraudon> Apparently Xubuntu 12.10 doesn't actually mount CDs by default, I see
<Industrial> How do I set my default keyboard layout outside of xfce? By default I'm getting the layout where I have to put a space after a " to actually get it, or else it becomes e.g. ëöü ...
<Industrial> In xfce I could change the layout, but I want it system wide, not just in xfce.
<SpaceAviator> anyone do a fresh install of xubuntu?
<SpaceAviator> 120.10
<SpaceAviator> 12.10*
<Unit193> What's the question?
<SpaceAviator> Two. 1. Is there no xubuntu grub theme this time around? Grub menu just says ubuntu and not xubuntu. 2. I see no bootsplash after install. My monitor literally goes into standby for a few seconds and then the login screen shows up. I dont think thats how its supposed to be
<SpaceAviator> Unit193: ?
<Unit193> Didn't actually say Xubuntu either, you can get more info by editing the grub config.  No splash, could be booting too quick, but make sure you have a plymouth theme installed, could try to dpkg-reconfigure plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo
<SpaceAviator> Unit193: I dont think its booting too quick. THis is the first time my monitor actually goes into stand by mode and then fires up again to the login screen
<SpaceAviator> Unit193: I am assuming its the black CLI grub screen for you too?
<Unit193> Black screen sure, I already reconfigured mine though. :P
<SpaceAviator> gotcha
<SpaceAviator> xubuntu431: ping
<xubuntu431> Hi, I am having an issue.  I have downloaded Xubuntu 12.04 ISO, and used the Ubuntu Bootable USB program via windows to make a bootable thumbdrive.  It gets to the 'install xubuntu/try xubuntu' screen, then stop doing anything.  Is there a better program to use to make my thumbdrive a bootable device so I can install on other machines?
<bigcalm> Hi :) I popped in last night, but I guess it was a bit late. Laptop with an ATI graphics card was working just fine in 12.04. Upgraded to 12.10 and it's no longer using the proprietary driver. I've checked for and installed missing packages such as restricted extras, but 'jockey' doesn't see any drivers for me to use. Any hints would be welcome :)
<soreau> bigcalm: Is there something wrong with the open radeon driver that you need to use the proprietary ati driver?
<bigcalm> soreau: well which ever driver it is using doesn't offer the correct screen modes. Currently I have an option of 800x600 and 1024x768. I don't recall the specific res of my laptop, but it is a touch bigger and a different ratio :)
<soreau> bigcalm: Can you pastebin.com your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<bigcalm> Sure. I'm on my workstation at the moment so will do so in a couple of mins
<bigcalm> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288910/
<bigcalm> I have to say that things are a lot harder to find since the menus were changed :S
<soreau> bigcalm: It looks like you still have an fglrx_drm kernel module installed that's conflicting and missing xserver-xorg-video-ati package, so it's falling back to the vesa driver
<bigcalm> The laptop is one place that I haven't fiddled with xorg or any kernel modules. So it's interesting that it's like that
<soreau> if you used the installer from the amd site, look for an uninstall script in /usr/share/ati/ to run. Either way, make sure /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so and /etc/X11/xorg.conf do not exist
<bigcalm> I would have installed the driver by using the Additional Drivers (jockey) interface
<soreau> and of course remove any fglrx packages that might be installed
<bigcalm> Ok, thanks. I'll have a look
<xubuntu761> hi
<xubuntu761> can i install xubuntu with wubi ?
<xubuntu761> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Mathias> yes afaik, but not reccomended
<xubuntu761> why not ?
<Unit193> Wubi just isn't the best, maybe ok to try it on, but livecd/usb is better for that too.
<xubuntu761> hmm
<bigcalm> soreau: uninstalling the ati binary driver and rebooting fixed things. From my googling, the binary doesn't support 12.10 yet, or something like that
<bigcalm> Now I need to find out why the CPU fan is running constantly
<chippy> Just installed Xubuntu 12.10 and realised synaptic was missing! what the...
<chippy> Anybody know why they chose to remove synaptic?
<bigcalm> I believe it's been on the cards for a long time
<bigcalm> Oh, they left
<Mathias> impatient
<soreau> bigcalm: cool
<olbi> hello
<olbi> some1 know, why ubuntu one on Xubuntu 11.10 doesn't want to download content from cloud to local disk? it types that all is sync but I don't see it locally
<Sysi> what cloud?
<XRS1> the pirate cloud
<Mathias>  apparently a real cloud
<jberk> hello all....I was here yesterday asking about xscreensaver crashing....anybody remember that?
<baizon> no, sorry
<jberk> huggy bear was here
<jberk> anyway, screensaver in xubuntu 12.04 keeps crashing
<jberk> and when it does, it unlocks my screen
<baizon> jberk: whats the error msg?
<jberk> there is none....
<jberk> I just come back to work and my PC is unlocked
<baizon> there is always one :)
<baizon> try by opening the terminal and launch in there
<jberk> so yesterday I tweaked ~/.xscreensaver and .Xdefaults
<baizon> then you will get some debugging info
<jberk> I put this in .Xdefaults
<jberk> xscreensaver.verbose: True
<jberk> xscreensaver.log: ~/.xscreensaver.log
<jberk> and those log files have data now....
<jberk> I need to know where to send that data....can't find anything here: http://xubuntu.org/help/
<Pici> jberk: throw it in a pastebin and let us take a look at it
<jberk> pastebin?
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jberk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289274/
<baizon> jberk: report it on launchpad
<jberk> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<jberk> where on launchpad....the bug section?
<jberk> anybody?
<baizon> jberk: yes
<Cyberworm> hi
<Cyberworm> I have issues with using the menu editor
<Cyberworm> I can't add any entries
<Cyberworm> also application icons aren't scaled down anymore
<baizon> Cyberworm: try LXMenuEditor
<Cyberworm> I tried it but it's kinda confusing
<Cyberworm> I wonder how that issue could have been missed
<babaei> so, nm-applet hasn't been working properly since I upgraded to 12.10.
<babaei> while it does connect to wireless (as I am now), it now doesn't show reception.
<babaei> and when I open the pull-down menu, it doesn't show the network above "Disconnect"
<babaei> the network shows up there while it's connecting, but as soon as it connects, it disappears and is only in the list of networks below
<holstein> babaei: i might try troubleshooting with another network card if possible to make sure its not just a driver support issue
<babaei> holstein: I don't think it's a driver issue because it makes a network connection no problem and it otherwise works
<babaei> it's just not displaying properly in nm-applet
<babaei> here's what it looks like: http://i.imgur.com/Qc7Jh.png
<babaei> i've tried restarting xubuntu and restarting nm-applet, and it doesn't seem to help.
<babaei> (I've had some issues with nm-applet being flaky in the past, but nothing quite like this)
<SpaceAviator> what is the plymouth package in xubuntu called?
<baizon> SpaceAviator: plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo and plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text
<SpaceAviator> thanks baizon
<non-pae-cpu> Hi
<non-pae-cpu> I have a problem
<SpaceAviator> I wonder if you can help me. I booted off liveusb and the splash scren was working great but after install it just shows a black screen and then my monitor goes into standby for two seconds and then shows the login screen.
<holstein> babaei: interesting... i dont have it in front of me to check.. have you found a bug report already?
<SpaceAviator> after I installed the propriety drivers the monitor stopped going into standby during boot and flashes the splash for less than a sec after a black scren during boot. baizon
<babaei> holstein: do you know what package I'd file it for?
<non-pae-cpu> I own a very old toshiba laptop and I wanted to install Xubuntu 12.10 on it... when I try to install, I get a error message saying "unable to boot please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu"
<holstein> babaei: i think you are on the right track with the applet but im not sure...
<baizon> SpaceAviator: i got the same :)
<non-pae-cpu> is there a workaround to this.. ? please help me thank you
<holstein> non-pae-cpu: maybe you have the 64bit iso
<baizon> the thing is, the drivers have to load first to show the logo
<SpaceAviator> baizon, monitor goes into standby?
<non-pae-cpu> i386 desktop
<SpaceAviator> ah
<SpaceAviator> I see
<baizon> and by then your system booted already
<baizon> thats why you wont see the logo
<SpaceAviator> I just cant figure out why the hell did my monitor go into standby without the drivers. that jsut means there was no singal to the monitor for that few seconds
<baizon> or see for a short period
<non-pae-cpu> xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<baizon> SpaceAviator: thats because the driver is loading
<non-pae-cpu> this is the name of the file..
<non-pae-cpu> holstein: this is the name of the file ->> xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386
<holstein> non-pae-cpu: what machine? maybe its not a "normal" cpu? what is is?
<non-pae-cpu> how to check the cpu type
<babaei> holstein: nm-applet isn't a seperate package, though.
<non-pae-cpu> what should I grep from /proc/cpuinfo
<SpaceAviator> baizon, so no singal to the monitor at all? But the black screen before it makes it seem like there it is. To load the driver - it wont shut off the card...
<babaei> I'm trying to re-install that package, but I don't know what it's part of.
<SpaceAviator> i just reconfigured it
<SpaceAviator> brb
<SpaceAviator> reboot
<non-pae-cpu> Pentium M
<baizon> SpaceAviator: because the standard vesa is loaded, then plymouth inits your drivers
<baizon> and the moment is when your screen wents black
<non-pae-cpu> I am still running 12.04 on the same machine..
<non-pae-cpu> and it is running flawlessly
<SpaceAviator> baizon, did you something right before I left?
<SpaceAviator> also no standby now. it flashes for a second. I guess it makes sense.
<baizon> SpaceAviator: if you add nomodeset to your boot option it wont load plymouth
<SpaceAviator> I just have one other problem. I see two copies of my paritions on desktop.
<baizon> then your driver wont load
<Kagee> non-pae-cpu: Is this the error you are getting? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1975422
<baizon> SpaceAviator: its a known bug
<SpaceAviator> got it
<SpaceAviator> phew
<SpaceAviator> i can now settle
<baizon> SpaceAviator: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4/+bug/1044896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044896 in xfce4 (Ubuntu) "desktop shows removable storage devices twice" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SpaceAviator> baizon, would you own an ATi card by any chance?
<baizon> yes i own one
<non-pae-cpu> Kagee No, this is the error "unable to boot please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu"
<non-pae-cpu> when i googled it .. it said you need a pae-enabled cpu.. 12.04 is currently running on the same CPU
<Kagee> non-pae-cpu: grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<non-pae-cpu> nothing
<non-pae-cpu> :(
<Kagee> non-pae-cpu: Then your CPU does not support PAE. The i386 iso for Xubuntu 12.04 supported PAE, according to this http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/ it is not true for 12.10
<non-pae-cpu> 12.04 does and does-not support PAE but 12.10 only supports PAE?
<non-pae-cpu> am I getting this right?
<non-pae-cpu> can I compile a kernel without the damn PAE?
<non-pae-cpu> and use that to install it on my machine!!?
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html may be relevant
<holstein> i would probably just use 12.04
<non-pae-cpu> hlestein i was thinking the same but I wanted to try it out..
<babaei> holstein: hmm. I uninstalled/reinstalled network-manager/network-manager-applet and it seems to be fixed.
<holstein> babaei: interesting.. did you fresh install or upgrade?
<non-pae-cpu> anyway thank you guys.
<babaei> holstein: upgrade, naturally.
<non-pae-cpu> one last thing.. you cannot upgrade from a desktop-live cd right
<non-pae-cpu> one need to own a alternative cd for that!!
<non-pae-cpu> ?
<holstein> non-pae-cpu: there are no non-pae kernels in the repos now
<cgtdk> Is there an easy way to get rid of all this blue junk that was added in 12.10?
<non-pae-cpu> can I compile a kernel on my own?
<non-pae-cpu> like a generic kernel..
<baizon> non-pae-cpu: yes you can
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/182048/will-it-be-possible-to-use-a-non-pae-kernel-in-12-10 suggests that
<non-pae-cpu> ok let me see how can this be done..
<non-pae-cpu> thank you all..
<non-pae-cpu> bye..
<ZDroid> are the xubuntu canonical work?
<cgtdk> ZDroid: Xubuntu is an official derivative of Ubuntu.
<ZDroid> ok
<ZDroid> thanks
<cgtdk> :)
<Sysi> !flavor
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<Sysi> xubuntu is set of applications on canonical-supported ubuntu base
<mneptok> AFAIK, Xubuntu is an official derivative, but not commercially supported by Canonical. that may have changed. *shrug*
<ZDroid> ok
<ZDroid> thanks all
<ZDroid> bye
<cgtdk> This blue stuff is really driving me crazy :S
<cgtdk> Does anyone know where I can get the Greybird theme from version 12.04?
<Sysi> https://launchpad.net/~shimmerproject/+archive/ppa/+files/greybird-themes_0.3%2Bgit20120122.orig.tar.gz
<Sysi> that should be the old greybird
<cgtdk> Thank you
<Sysi> I just installed 10.04 and greybird+murrine from that ppa and then got the new one from git :p
<cgtdk> The new one is ghastly
<Sysi> if that one doesn't have gtk3, look for 12.04 packages in packages.ubuntu.com
<Sysi> I don't like the old shade of grey, especially in menu
<cgtdk> Each to their own :)
<Sysi> put a copy of old one somewhere safe
<martian> Heyo! 12.10 is out, but do-release-upgrade doesn't seem to think so! Que pasa?
<Sysi> you need -d switch bevause 12.10 is LTS
<martian> Sysi: Ahh, thanks!
<Sysi> you're welcome
<xubuntu800> Where can I get the terminal color palette from 12.04?
<Cyberworm> god my menu looks so weird with that one icon being stretched across the whole menu
<fyamanaka> Hello guys, I have a doubt regarding the video card Intel GMA965 on my Dell Inspirion running Xubuntu 12.10, after connection via HDMI to a 32' LCD tv, the processor goes to 90% of usage without playing any video, by just connecting them together.. does any one knows if its normal behavior or should I try to verifiy the installed drivers ??
<GridCube> did this happened before?
<fyamanaka> GridCube> no...it happens on the first run of xubuntu because i was using windows on this machine  ..
<fyamanaka> On Windows the processor just went high when running videos, particulary HD ones ...
<xubuntu523> fssf
<xubuntu523> hello?
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GridCube> fyamanaka, sorry i dont know :(
<xubuntu523> can someone help me out.. having some internet problems
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fyamanaka> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu523> ok, i have internet connection but firefox still "can't find the server" what can i do?
<GridCube> xubuntu523, check that you are not using any proxy
<fyamanaka> GridCube> Can you recommend me something ? Maybe try to update the intel driver ? I'm kind of afraid to do this ....
<xubuntu523> how do i check that?
<Unit193> I'd check that DNS is working by opening a terminal and typing  dig google.com
<GridCube> fyamanaka, intel uses the generic drivers
<GridCube> i dont know of specific drivers for it
<GridCube> xubuntu523, http://imagebin.org/232508
<GridCube> xubuntu523, also do what Unit193 is saying you to
<xubuntu523> i typed dig google.com what should i be looking for to know that's working
<Unit193> http://pastebin.com/huspnbaq
<fyamanaka> GridCube> this are the intel generic drivers http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html ?!?!
<xubuntu523> the status says refused and i didn't get an answer section
<GridCube> fyamanaka, very probably, i never had to use them because the ones i need are already on the generic kernel
<GridCube> fyamanaka, pass the output of lspci | grep "VGA"
<Unit193> xubuntu523: Now try dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<fyamanaka> Sorry man but Im now at the work and dont have access to my machine ...i will check this output and logging back here to find some answers ... thanks a lot !!!
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu523> im using a wireless adapter and i lose connection whenever i type dig @8
<xubuntu523> .8.8.8 google.com
<xubuntu523> Whenever i connect to my linksys it  disconnects after a couple of seconds anything i can do to fix it?
<pwnedulongtime> anyone else notice multiple screenlets not auto-starting on login?
<Rodensky> hello everybody. i'm using xubuntu lucid, i accidently blacklisted my broadcom b43 wireless driver, how do i undo it?
<baizon> Rodensky: remove it from /etc/modprobe.conf
<Rodensky> how do i do that?
<baizon> Rodensky: http://www.ehow.com/how_7517426_edit-ubuntus-blacklist.html
<Rodensky> done, rebooting
<xubuntu723> Does anyone know how to uninstall xubunutu and go back to the windows operating system?
<baizon> xubuntu723: format your drive and install windows
<baizon> if you got both you have to repair the MBR with windows
<baizon> after that remove linux
<Pici> and then delete the Ubuntu partition
<Rodensky> in order to install back my b43 wireless driver i followed the stop "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer" and i got "E: Couldn't find package firmware-b43-installer"
<Rodensky> what do i do? how do i install it back?
<Rodensky> oh, no, wait, i need to install the STA one but i don't know how. till now i had the b43 driver but i had a lot of problems conneting to some routers
<sdollins> I hate broadcom wireless.
<genii-around> Everyone does.
<puff> I have a 20GB / partition, currently running ubuntu 11.4 with some package (xubuntu-desktop maybe?) installed on top of it to switch over to xubuntu.  If I upgrade to 12.4 or 12.10, will 20GB still suffice for /, or should I resize before upgrading?
<puff> Second question:  when doing a dd to backup my / as a disk image, should I unmount / first?
<livingdaylight> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<livingdaylight> doensn't ctrl.+alt+t launch a terminal?
<Sysi> puff: it might be better so, but then you'd need to run backup from livecd
<Sysi> puff: 20GB is plenty for root, you can install many big apps
<Jacruth> Ey guys, I can't hear any sound from my ubuntu, how to diagnose it?
<Jacruth> alsamixer shows that the card is available and is it on
<livingdaylight> I'm wondering why ctrl+alt+t isn't launching terminal. Any ideas?
<Sysi> do you have it set as hotkey in settings -> keyboard
<baizon> for me its super + t
<livingdaylight> I thought it was a standard keybind
<livingdaylight> I have to set it?
<Sysi> if it's not there by default, yes
<livingdaylight> I seem to remember it worked in the usb-live but not on the actual install? weird
<baizon> the default is super +t for terminal
<livingdaylight> baizon, thx
<baizon> super +f for thunar and super +w for web browser
<livingdaylight> ok, 1. java - check, 2. flash - check... ah, yes, wine next
<josy1982> hello can anybody help me?
<Unit193> !ask | josy1982
<ubottu> josy1982: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baizon> !ask | josy1982
<baizon> damn, sorry to late
<josy1982> i installed today 12.10 but i don't have sound what can i do?
<baizon> josy1982: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<baizon> josy1982: http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/
<livingdaylight> ok, wine - check... what's next on the post-install hitlist? recommendations?
<livingdaylight> synapse
<livingdaylight>   does xubuntu come with pulseaudio?
<baizon> 12.10 yes
<livingdaylight> ok, cool
<livingdaylight> ah, yes, powertop :)
<puff> Argh: dd: writing to `/media/disk500/backups/redbitter/oct_16_2012/root_partition.dd': Input/output error
<puff> Hm... then again, that was with the / partition mounted, let's try it again under a bootable thumb drive.
<pwnedulongtime> anyone else experiencing major screen tearing?
<doan> Hi guys! I got a problem to setup my dual monitor. I can't make my right screen be the primary. I'm using the nvidia driver and I tried with nvidia-settings but I can't make it happen. I also tried with xrandr. It's driving me nuts!
<Sysi> you want your panel on different screen? unlock and drag
<doan> here's my xrandr ouputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290211/
<livingdaylight> something has crashed here on a fresh install
<livingdaylight> /usr/bin/xfce4-power-manager
<livingdaylight> crashed with SIGSEVG in vprint
<Sysi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Sysi> crashing bugs should be easy to fix
<livingdaylight> what about fixing it?
<livingdaylight> is this going to happen all the time?
<doan> Sysi, when I set my right screen as a primary. My left screen become the right screen in my xubuntu. When I move the screen to the left. It move also the primary on my left screen
<nicklasbo> doan: I have previously had problems with nvidia inverting the primary selection. Try to set your left monitor as primary, then the right becomes primary in my setup.
<nicklasbo> in nvidia-settings
<livingdaylight> should I be concerned?
<doan> nicklasbo, nothing changes. Same with xrandr --output DVI-I-2 --primary
<doan> Either one or the other. Nothing changes
<nicklasbo> doan: too bad. I use the tool disper to set monitors, it's pretty neat. You could give it a try?
<doan> nicklasbo, i don't know this tool. I'll give a try, thanks
<doan> nicklasbo, can I use it with the nvidia driver ?
<nicklasbo> yes, it basically just a tool for easily setting which monitor(s) to output on.
<doan> okay sounds good
<nicklasbo> do a sudo apt-get install disper and then depended on what your outputs are called something disper -d DFP-1,CRT-0 -e . The first listed display will be primary.
<puff> Question:  if / is mounted under /dev/sda8 normally, will it be /dev/sda8 when I boot under a live CD?
<puff> That is, when I boot under a live CD and leave the / from my hard drive unmounted, so I can dd it, will it still be /dev/sda8?
<qoheleth> using Xubuntu 12.10. Can't add items to main menu using alacarte in a specific category. Always is created in the Other menu
<qoheleth> also, once I hit show, it always stays shown until I hit restore system configuration.
<Wintre> Hi
<baizon> qoheleth: alacarte is broken :)
<baizon> try LXMenuEditor
<Wintre> Is there an Expose-alike for xfce?
<Wintre> Or do I need to install compiz?
<qoheleth> thanks
<baizon> Wintre: there are alternatives
<baizon> knome told one, i forgot its name :(
<qoheleth> lol when are they fixing alacarte. Seems like it has been broken forever.
<Wintre> Can I read about 'em somewhere?
<baizon> Wintre: wait for him to answer :)
<lopta> How do I go about adding a network printer (PostScript, running lpd) to a Xubuntu box?
<baizon> qoheleth: yes its broken with xfce 4.10
<baizon> lopta: check if it is supported
<lopta> baizon: Isn't there a generic method?
<Wintre> lopta: That... should be the simplest possible thing
<Wintre> Since it's like the oldest Unix way of printing
<lopta> Wintre: ...that's what I was hoping
<Wintre> lopta: There seems to be "LPD/LPR Host or printer" in the add printer dialog
<lopta> Okay, I'll see if I can find that. Doesn't seem to be in the settings manager.
<Wintre> ?
<Wintre> Is there a "printers" item in the settings manager?
<lopta> Ah, System -> Printing
<Wintre> Oh, I have a hardware -> printers
<lopta> Woah!
<Wintre> So, yeah, I've gotten to like Expose on the Mac
<Wintre> Is there an equivalent for Xfce?
<Sysi> you can get it with compiz
<Wintre> Does the default wm not support it?
<Sysi> nope
<Wintre> k
<Wintre> Is there a Right Way to change the window managers?
<Sysi> install compix, it's settings manager and compiz-gnome, set it to draw window borders with gtk-window-decorator, run compiz --replace, save session on logout
<Wintre> k, I'll give that a shot
<Wintre> Does that include the settings manager?
<Wintre> seems not
<Sysi> it's called something like compizconfig-settings-manager
<Wintre> yeah
<Wintre> God, I hope I don't wind up with the same crap I had with gnome on ubuntu 12
<Noxity> Hey, is it possible for me to go from Ubuntu 12.04 to Xubuntu 12.10 without losing anything? I'm using Xubuntu now (I used the apt-get xubuntu-desktop to get it, so not a full install)
<lopta> Wow, I didn't expect that: Xubuntu found the printers on our network without having to be told about them.
<lopta> I'm trying a test print now.
<Sysi> Noxity: it's same as full install
<martian> Noxity: as far as I know, you need to simply install the xubuntu-desktop package, log out, and select an xubuntu session
<Sysi> kind of more, if you still have all unity-stuff installed
<Noxity> Is it? Yay! So upgrading to 12.10 will be easy then
<Noxity> I started on Ubuntu then started to hate Unity, so decided to switch
<Sysi> make sure you don't have two -desktop packages before upgrading, it causes problems
<Wintre> Sysi: So install xubuntu-desktop, and remove unity-desktop?
<Wintre> Or whatever ubuntu calls it
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Noxity> How will I go about deleting Unity? Without destroying important stuff
<Wintre> Sysi: Nice, thanks
 * Wintre passes on to similarly-irritated coworker
<Noxity> That removes all of the default programs installed, is there any way to just remove Unity?
<Sysi> remove just unity packages
<puff> Man, lsblk is handy.
<lopta> Okay, so much for that theory.
<martian> So after upgrading my install, my virtual machines in vbox no longer are able to resolve dns names. Any thoughts on what that may be?
<martian> Oh duh, one google search and I got my answer. I'll go back to hiding now.
<Noxity> Thanks guys
<Noxity> I've never seen people with intelligence on an IRC that isn't Linux related
<djzn> I installed kubuntu-desktop to test it, and it messed up xubuntu theme.... everything.. how do I get it back
<lopta> Is there an easy way to add the core PostScript fonts (e.g. Helvetica, Times and Courier) to Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> lopta: sure, just make a .fonts directory in your ~, then copy any fonts you want there and run fc-cache from terminal
<lopta> Thanks
<Wintre> Sysi: Got it working, thanks.
<xubuntu605> Is the opensource ATI video driver used by default in Xubuntu 12.10?
<lopta> TheSheep: Does that take PostScript Type 1 fonts?
<TheSheep> lopta: no idea, I'm sure that it takes ttf and otf
<TheSheep> So, I upgraded to quantal, and gvim now doesn't work -- it displays everything in black, anybody had this?
<Wintre> Does Xubuntu not include the proprietary drivers manager thingy?
<Wintre> The jockey-gtk package is mostly empty
<Sysi> IIRC it's deprecated and replaced with software-properties
<Wintre> hm
<Wintre> Ok, so what's The Right Way to install the proprietary drivers?
<Wintre> Oh, I guess software-properties-gtk
<Wintre> There we go
<Wintre> Thanks agian
<Wintre> Now I just have to figure out why, with compiz, switching workspace with the panel applet causes the panel to disappear
<Wintre> whaaarrgarbl
<Wintre> Has anybody else seen a problem like that?
<puff> Heya... so I finally finished up pending tasks, shut everythign down, and have everything sufficiently backed up for my peace of mind, time to do the safe-upgrade.
<puff> I tried just "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" and got:   Unable to safely resolve dependencies, try running with --full-resolver.
<puff> So, trying "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade --full-revolver", now it wants to upgrade a zillion  package... any last words?
<GridCube> dunno, neve used aptitude to update
<puff> Hm, "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade --full-resolver" seems to have completed without any error messages.  What now?  Should I reboot?
<puff> This ubuntu 11.4 with xubuntu-desktop installed, btw.
<GridCube> puff, i like to always run sudo update-grub before rebooting aftern an upgrade
<WilliamWallace> Hi all. Why I cannot watch flash videos?
<GridCube> you need to install the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<bntly> Aww yeah.
<bntly> Free friday afternoon work beer.
<TheSheep> we have #xubuntu-offtopic
<bntly> err
<bntly> wrong channel :|
<bntly> sorry!
<MrBushido> are there any changes from xubuntu 12.10 beta 2 to release that wouldnt be updated through apt?
#xubuntu 2012-10-20
<Snapjack> Upgraded to 12.10 last night and everything went smooth until today when I realised that I have no volume control on the panel.
<recon_lap> Snapjack: try add a indicator applet to the panel
<Unit193> Make sure thunar-volman (close to it) is installed.
<GridCube> plugin indicators do NOT work on xubuntu 12.10
<GridCube> read the release blog
<recon_lap> OK, as a LTS Luddite I'll have to stop trying to answer questions
<GridCube> plugin indicators its coded on gtk3 and the xfce panel is on gtk2
<GridCube> theres the option to add a volume controler from the xfce goodies
<Unit193> GridCube: Some do.
<Snapjack> It isn't in the add new items to panel and I have installed xfce4-goodies. I saw a bug report on it but its status was fixed. My keyboard controls work fine.
<GridCube> Snapjack, try this: http://code.google.com/p/volti/
<Snapjack> Thank you, I will.
<Shodex> Howdy, has anyone else upgraded to 12.10 and magically gotten a couple new floppy drives?
<Unit193> Shodex: Yep.
<Shodex> Unit193: Do you know of any way to fix it?
<Unit193> Not looked, doesn't bother as much as some other things did.
<Shodex> The main menu options are givin' me hell too.
<Unit193> Alacarte fails, yes.
<Shodex> Hopefully the bugs'll get patched out soon, 'cause I'm not really feeling the benefits atm.
<Unit193> On several I am, but menu isn't an issue.
<Snapjack> GridCube That worked! Thanks.
<GridCube> :)
<john_rambo> when I click on my Home folder icon on Desktop it says Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. And then it opens
<xubuntu969> hello
<xubuntu969> shui zhi dao zenme qiehuan shurufa?
<xubuntu969> you ren zai ma ?
<UnknownFork> phonetic chinese?
<xubuntu969> yes ,, chinese shurufa.
<xubuntu969> ru guo meiyou wangluo, hai nengbuneng anzhuang Xubuntu ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu969:  /join #ubuntu-cn
<xubuntu969> thank you
<c_smith> anyone here know why in Xubuntu 12.10 the messaging menu isn't available?
<Unit193> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<c_smith> Unit193, thanks, didn't think to look there.
<Unit193> There's a slightly hacky way to do it.
<c_smith> I take hacky to mean modifying the source of the indicator?
<Unit193> c_smith: Means pulling it up on LP, downloading the 4 packages for precise, and holding them.
<c_smith> ah, not that hard, had to do that type of thing before.
<Unit193> 5 Packages.
<c_smith> not often, but yeah
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/indicator-messages
<Unit193> (had to find it again, uploaded them so I wouldn't have to)
<soreau> in gmusicbrowser, the equalizer sliders are all grayed out and can't use it. Do I need to install something extra to make it work?
<soreau> ah, just a setting I missed
<pwnedulongtime> menu editing not working to good in 12.10
<Unit193> You are correct, menulibre and lxmenueditor are two not in the repo that may, unless you want to edit by hand (not too hard)
<pwnedulongtime> in /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu ?
<pwnedulongtime> I really don't see the point of fixing something that isn't broke....but then breaking it
<Unit193> Copy to ~/.config/menus/  xfce-applications.menu and applications.menu should already be in there.
<pwnedulongtime> there seem to be two: /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<pwnedulongtime> /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<Unit193> xdg-xubuntu
<pwnedulongtime> thx
<Unit193> Sure.
<pwnedulongtime> I'm seeing some bad video tearing as well, i915
<Unit193> i915 here, and it was my other one (not the i915) that hit it. :P
<pwnedulongtime> you hit something with your i915?
<Unit193> Meh, nothing like that, more of full on X failures.
<pwnedulongtime> ironix isn't it?
<pwnedulongtime> X-ubuntu
<pwnedulongtime> still can't edit the menu
<sdollins> Unit193: So you found the cause for menu editing not working?
<pwnedulongtime> nope
<pwnedulongtime> i did an upgrade, so I may have profile data that's messing with it
<pwnedulongtime> possibly
<sdollins> No, I'm having the same issue after a clean install.
<pwnedulongtime> ah ok
<pwnedulongtime> hey can you extract a zip file by right clicking and extract to...?
<pwnedulongtime> or tar,gz
<sdollins> I managed to get my menu edited without breaking anything.
<pwnedulongtime> how?
<sdollins> copied the xfce-applications.menu file to ~/.config/menus/ and changed the merge path in applications.menu
<sdollins> then removed the separator I wanted to remove in xfce-applications.menu
<pwnedulongtime> hmm, I want to use the gui
<pwnedulongtime> since it's there and should work
<pwnedulongtime> how this wasn't caught in beta is beyond me
<pwnedulongtime> sdollins, oh isee
<pwnedulongtime> i'll try that
<Unit193> sdollins: Not with alacarte, but yes.
<pwnedulongtime> sdollins, your method works, but logout goes missing and the structure/naming is different
<sdollins> pwnedulongtime: everything is fine for me...
<tasawan> Hello, I just upgraded to 12.10 and have some issues with my video drivers. I have an ati 4670 and I believe the new fglrx drivers don't support it anymore. The free drivers work fine except for some flickering while scrolling.
<tasawan> Playing video causes the audio to skip as well. I'd appreciate it if anyone could point me in the direction to a solution. Thanks
<pwnedulongtime> video flickering has always been a problem
<pwnedulongtime> but your audio problem sounds unrelated
<soreau> tasawan: it shouldn't flicker.. what do you mean by that exactly? flashing black or random corruption?
<tasawan> Well, I don't quite know how to explain it, scrolling isn't smooth and sort of jumps around. Video, even 720p videos play fine besides the sound skipping. Not terribly serious problems, just slightly annoying.
<soreau> tasawan: Since you've upgraded and were using fglrx, maybe parts of it are still installed, causing problems with the open driver. Can you pastebin.com your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<innot> I didn't,but do u have a question about it?
<tasawan> @soreu, it is quite long, any specific section you want to look at, or the whole thing?
<soreau> tasawan: yes, I want to see what driver it's using and if you have 3D working
<soreau> !pastebin | tasawan
<ubottu> tasawan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Quelp> Good morning guys. Have anyone found a way to use the indicator-messages within 12.10? I've already tried to use the precise packages, but it complains about missing libraries (libxfce4util.so.4, libxfce4panel-1.0.so.3).. Symlinking them doesnt work either: "undefined symbol: xfce_panel_plugin_provider_set_orientation"
<tasawan> Hope I'm doing this correctly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291310/
<soreau> tasawan: yea, it looks like everything is installed correctly except you could get rid of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soreau> tasawan: you might look around if anyone has filed a bug report about it or ask in #radeon
<tasawan> I renamed xorg.cong to ~xorg.conf-bkp, would that work? I'll ask there. Thank you for your help.
<soreau> tasawan: What player are you using to test video playback btw?
<tasawan> Parole and VLC. Viedo plays fine, no problems there, the audio skips on videos that are 720p or higher.
<soreau> make sure to use xv rendering if you're not already
<tasawan> How do I check whether I am using xv rendering?
<soreau> tasawan: a good test would be to install mplayer and run mplayer -vo xv /path/to/video/file.ext
<soreau> or check your players settings
<innot> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now my upper panel doesn't work right. Indicators,date&time and action buttons are in left of the panel and moves to the right when I opens new windows. When tested 12.10 from live-cd panel was working fine and in the 12.04 too. Should I disenable fglrx for example?
<pwnedulongtime> 12.10 is a lemon
<Quelp> innot: Open Panelproperties and check "expand-checkbox" the seperator-element between tasklist and date in its settings
<Quelp> Wow, did i wrioe that? :D
<Quelp> *wrote
<tasawan> soreau: I am using mpalyer -vo -xv and the video is playing and no sound trouble.
<innot> Quelp: thanks!
<pwnedulongtime> i'm switching to linux mint
<baizon> =)
<tasawan> Soreau: Thank you for your help. I'll see if I can find a bug report for the video drivers. The rest seems to be working for now.
<innot> How can I remove disk icon from dekstop because I have them doubled. In desktop preferences in "default icons"-section removable devices hide the other but can I remove the extra icons?
<charleyfoxtrot> xubuntu 12.10 is slick
<charleyfoxtrot> really nice
<charleyfoxtrot> instant favorite for me
<charleyfoxtrot> good job everyone involved, damn
<johnSmith> can someone help me setting up xubuntu onto my flash drive? I need persistence...
<apm1> johnSmith, what's the problem ?
<johnSmith> i have a mac and im trying to figure out how to put xubuntu on my 16 gb flash drive and make it persistent
<apm1> johnSmith, i too am typing this on a mac , running xubuntu and debian wheezy so fire away :p
<apm1> johnSmith, is xubuntu on the HD of this mac ?
<johnSmith> no
<johnSmith> i am currently downloading the file now
<johnSmith> =(
<charleyfoxtrot> downloading xubuntu is =)
<johnSmith> yea
<johnSmith> lol
<apm1> johnSmith, you can not run xubuntu from a flash drive on a mac but only from a HD or a CD
<apm1> i have tried so hard to do it but to no avail
<johnSmith> ahh, even if i change the file to a .img like with ubuntu?
<apm1> johnSmith, the image format doesn't matter
<johnSmith> =(
<apm1> it's the GRUB2 efi bootloader we need :(
<johnSmith> dam apple...
<apm1> yes damn apple's decisions :p
<johnSmith> lol
<apm1> johnSmith, try debian wheezy beta 3 it has grub2-efi , boots from flashdrives :p
<charleyfoxtrot> they can't be all that bad, Linus Torvalds himself uses a mac
<johnSmith> ok if i set it up for use on a pc, im in college and plenty of public access machines, how can i make the persistence file larger if using something like pendrivelinux.com
<charleyfoxtrot> albeit, his macbook air isn't running os x
<charleyfoxtrot> johnSmith you just want to use the mac to create the USB but not to use it?
<apm1> Charleyfoxtront i am running debian and xubuntu on my mac , no os x
<johnSmith> correct
<apm1> that is possible first install xubuntu from cd on the hd
<johnSmith> i hate windows but i would like a unix like enviroment while working on my programs on campus
<charleyfoxtrot> wait have you tried unetbootin??
<apm1> johnSmith, can you burn a cd ?
<johnSmith> yes i have tried unetbootin
<johnSmith> doesnt run =(
<charleyfoxtrot> ah
<johnSmith> i have downloaded it from sourceforge but once i click it, it doesnt do anything
<apm1> johnSmith, can you burn a dvd / cd for xubuntu ?
<charleyfoxtrot> are you going to be using command-line tools? if so you can use SSH to your home computer
<johnSmith> no cds avalible im poor college student haha
<charleyfoxtrot> I doubt the computers on your campus will allow you to boot from USB or CD anyway. they might. but I wouldn't count on the security allowing it
<apm1> johnSmith, if you can get a dvd it's just a moment's job
<johnSmith> they do allow it, i saw some other CS student using xubuntu from a flash drive
<charleyfoxtrot> right on
<charleyfoxtrot> so no luck with unetbootin?
<charleyfoxtrot> because that's what I have always used when I needed to make a live usb
<charleyfoxtrot> with persistence, too
<johnSmith> no cds around here =(
<johnSmith> nope
<apm1> johnSmith, that other student is using os X + xubuntu with refit installed (google refit)
<johnSmith> unetbootin, downloaded twice and it doesnt run, hangs after i put password to run the program
<charleyfoxtrot> hmm
<charleyfoxtrot> apml I don't think he meant that the campus computer was a mac
<apm1> johnSmith, what OS are you on right now ?
<johnSmith> and the other student does not use os x
<johnSmith> im on mac, campus is all windows 7 =(
<apm1> johnSmith, a mac running OS X ?
<johnSmith> yea 10.7
<apm1> johnSmith, if you can somehow get a DVD you can save yourself a crapload of trouble :p
<johnSmith> lol ok i will try and get some tomorrow
<apm1> when you get a dvd
<johnSmith> once i have them, is there a tutorial or guide on how to do it?
<apm1> do these steps
<apm1> 1.burn xubuntu.iso on the dvd
<apm1> 2. insert the dvd in mac
<apm1> 3. reboot holding c , hold  the "C" key when you hear the startup chime
<apm1> keep holding it it will get you to the live xubuntu session there click on try xubuntu without installing
<apm1> now in the live session go to the xfce menu on the top pannel
<johnSmith> nice, thank you for your help guys/gals
<apm1> johnSmith, should i type the remaining steps ??
<johnSmith> yes plz -=)
<johnSmith> =)*
<apm1> next click on the rat-mouse  icon in the top panel it is in the same place as the apple logo on os x the top left of the screen
<apm1> now clicking that should bring up a drop down menu
<apm1> in this drop down menu click on the system tab
<apm1> in the submenu of system you will find a utility "startup disk creator"
<apm1> click the startup disk utility
<charleyfoxtrot> johnSmith do you have access to windows? You can make a liveUSB a number of ways, just want you to know. You seem to want persistence
<johnSmith> i do have access to windows, but locked machines so i cant do much
<apm1> johnSmith, concentrate on the steps for once
<johnSmith> so the startup disk util is like the one in ubuntu? where i can set up to 4gb or persistence storage?
<johnSmith> lol
<apm1> yes it is exactly the same as in ubuntu :)
<johnSmith> wo0t
<johnSmith> so once i have livecd it should be a breeze
<apm1> yup
<johnSmith> ok now, is there anyway to make that persistence file any bigger?
<johnSmith> more than 4gb?
<apm1> johnSmith, partition the other partitions of the flash drive in ext4
<apm1> except the one on which you are creating the xubuntu live image
<apm1> now mount these partitions when you need more space :)
<johnSmith> so can i save system updates to these partitions?
<apm1> system updates as in ?
<apm1> yeah they are like normal harddrive partitions , they are not a part of this live install
<johnSmith> like the xubuntu updates, do they stick after reboot if i have these ext4 partitions? and do i have to name them casper-rw and delete the casper-rw file ?
<apm1> i don't know what a "casper - rw " thingy is :p
<johnSmith> i know in ubuntu casper-rw is the file they use for persistence
<apm1> then in xubuntu it should be the same
<johnSmith> k
<johnSmith> thank you again so much for your help i really appreciate it
<apm1> johnSmith, may the force be with you :p
<johnSmith> and also with you
<Name141> Is there anything special that 12.10 has that the LTS doesn't ?
<apm1> Name141, honestly bloat :p
<apm1> Name141, let's discuss in xubuntu-offtopic
<Name141> apm1: I keep thinking of replacing XP with a Xubuntu since Ubuntu screwed up the UI worse than Windows 8
<Name141> oh
<TheSheep> apm1: did you even try it?
<apm1> TheSheep, nope but if ubuntu is crap then it must have screwed xubuntu with it :(
<Name141> apm1: Unity.
<TheSheep> apm1: can you please limit yourself to factual information on this channel?
<apm1> TheSheep, i can but i am a little paranoid so i at times slip :p
<TheSheep> apm1: fear, uncertainty and doubt are not appreciated
<apm1> TheSheep, let's talk in OT ?
<ovidiutk> Hello. I upgraded yesterday from 12.04 to 12.10 and now Xubuntu no longer asks for password when resuming from suspend. How can I fix that?
<xubuntu698> Hello
<xubuntu698> I  installed yesterday xubuntu 12.10, but now the tv usb doesn't work (it worked ok with 12.04)  Anyone can help?
<helpmeplls> hello?
<helpmeplls> can someone please help me jesus christ
<helpmeplls> i have been trying to get my wifi card to work
<helpmeplls> on 12.04, the problem is i dont have ethernet internet to have all the hard work done easy
<helpmeplls> i have followed guide
<helpmeplls> but i CANNOT get b43-fwcutter to install at all. any help is greatly appreciated
<helpmeplls> ?
<xubuntu698> hello helpmeplls, lot of people here but no answer
<helpmeplls> if i double click to run b43-fwcutter its greyed out, i tried the other way and it doesnt work at all
<helpmeplls> i cant seem to dl the correct one
<helpmeplls> hell i have tried all of them now
<helpmeplls> im doing something wrong
<helpmeplls> and im going to go calm down real fast brb been working on this stuff all night hours
<josy1982> i have 12 GB RAM installed on my pc what version should i use 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Kagee> 64.
<Kagee> josy1982: 32 bit is unable to use mote than ~3
<apm1> can i damage my ssd by running an old kernel ?
<xubuntu365> Morning all - anyone else had a problem with the xubuntu-12.3.10-desktop-amd64.iso torrent?
<xubuntu365> Download with no errors reported - can't copy (thunar reports an error splicing the file) but can create a bootable usb which boots (VERY VERY slowly)
<dmbekker> hi, I just install xubuntu and installed the nvidia drivers (nvidia-current) but it gave me a error and said that I needed to restart X server.. I googled a bit and found "kill -9 `pidof X`" and now I can't login to a xubuntu/xfce session..
<dmbekker> I'm on a guest session with unity atm :/
<dmbekker> installed ubuntu first and installed the package xubuntu-destkop to get xubuntu kinda I mean
<dmbekker> whoops
<dmbekker> I just reinstall ubuntu..
<Industrial> I've installed the package xmonad which gives me another window manager to run besides xfce, and adds itself to the gdm menu; I have a .xinitrc in my homedir (that doesn't launch a window manager atm but does contain other configuration) though it isn't ran. Hoow can I get this config file to run when I start an xmonad session?
<GridCube> gdm?
<Industrial> gnome display manager (if that's the one also used in xfce?)
<Industrial> err, in xubuntu>
<GridCube> wich version of xubuntu?
<GridCube> since 11.04 we use lightdm
<apm1> light dm rocks :)
<apm1> even on debian it's better than gdm :)
<njall89> Hey there, I am stuck with what seems to be a rather common problem with my broadcom wireless. it does not work. :P Can anyone help?
<njall89> using xubuntu 12.04
<njall89> And I am a ubuntu newb,
<njall89> well, is anyone feels like it and sees this message give me some sort of a nod sometime soon, thank you
<GridCube> !ot | njall89
<ubottu> njall89: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GridCube> :)
<bazhang> !broadcom | njall89 start here
<ubottu> njall89 start here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<schreber> is it normal for the trash can (within the file manager) to simply disappear?
<holstein> schreber: maybe you have just removed a bookmark/shortcut
<schreber> oddly no. but given the oddity that it is how would I check to see if that is the case?
<GridCube> oh... i have to read the whole messages people send :/ sorry njall89
<kbarter> hello
<kbarter> can I ask you for help? I am not sure where look for this specific problem cos its about Wake on Lan - ACPI..
<recon_lap> just ask, if anyone knows they will answer, you might want to create a pastebin with all the details so you can ask again easily
<zombyrad> Hi, I have a question about the Parole media player: can you change the video output, like in mplayer?
<GridCube> zombyrad, i dont know
<kbarter> ok. first: the problem is with network card which supports Wake on Lan - g. I can set up WOL, etc, all everything about it. but problem is when I turn off computer, network card is also turned off and there is no chance to do WOL after bigger amount of time (hour and so on). I am able to turn on server to minute with WOL so I presume there is a problem with ACPI or something like that. Something like "You, network card, stay turned o
<kbarter> That means I am able to turn PC on to a minute after poweroff, later not. I made this with Ubuntu wiki and network card does nothing :-(
<GridCube> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<baizon> i recommend openjdk
<GridCube> !openjdk
<GridCube> oh...
<baizon> !openjre
<GridCube> For your safety, Firefox has disabled your outdated version of Java. Please upgrade to the latest version.
<GridCube> :(
<baizon> well its on the java page
<GridCube> installing java7 its a pita
<baizon> GridCube:  icedtea-7-plugin
<baizon> this will gelp
<baizon> help
<recon_lap> is their a safe version of java?
<recon_lap> there*
<GridCube> baizon, trying that
<baizon> recon_lap: openjdk is save :) java too just install the new version
<GridCube> holly earth, its 67MiB
<baizon> GridCube: because of the openjdk-7-jre
<GridCube> mmhm yes
<kbarter> need to go for a bit to test WOL
<baizon> wol?
<kbarter> wake on lan
<kbarter> i have problem with network card, it turns off despite configured /etc/init.d/halt
<kbarter> so IDK where the problem is
<xubuntu188> I just upgraded to 12.10.  One of the changes I would like to find the fix for is the Panel.  Instead of being locked the part with you log in name, date/time, wifi, batttery and virtual desktops moves.  Can this be locked to the right side of the panel again?
<GridCube> add a separator and set it to auto expand
<xubuntu188> Thanks GridCube
<dplord> hello
<recon_lap> wow, 9 seconds must be a new record
<GridCube> yep
<Evropi> hello everyone
<Evropi> bug to report
<Evropi> and I guess -devel would not want imbeciles like -.-
<Evropi> me*
<moetunes> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Evropi> lol, thanks
<Evropi> but see
<Evropi> I'm not sure if it IS a bug
<moetunes> depends on the type of bug I would guess
<TheSheep> just describe the problem already :)
<Evropi> I can't delete separators in the edit menu dialog for the Applications Menu (top left by default)
<Evropi> I removed Ubuntu Software Centre from there
<Evropi> oh yeah and I can't make USC appear in the System menu
<Evropi> (by checking the box)
<Evropi> is there some text configuration for this like with Openbox?
<Evropi> but yeah basically in the "root" menu I have a separator that I'd like to remove and as many times as I click delete, nothing happens
<Evropi> Xubuntu 12.10 btw
<Evropi> so, any ideas?
<TheSheep> Evropi: well, the menu is assembled from files that are in your /usr/share/applications/
<TheSheep> Evropi: you can copy them to your /home/username/.local/share/applications and edit there, they are text files
<Evropi> thanks
<TheSheep> Evropi: and they might have additional rules in them that the menu editor doesn't understand
<Evropi> cool
<Evropi> btw, do you use WeeChat or something
<Suxumuxu> hi guys :)
<Evropi> I've learn to come to despise the auto-highlight thingymajiggy -.-
<Evropi> γεια χαρά
<TheSheep> Evropi: I use irssi
<Suxumuxu> geia sou Evropi pou esi mas maranes :P
<Evropi> yeah no hard feelings, just no need to highlight all the time :)
<Suxumuxu> wraia parea!!!
<TheSheep> sorry, that's a habit from the really busy channels
<Evropi> lol Suxumuxu, δεν είναι καλά τα ελληνικά μου, έχω μεγαλώσει στην Αγγλία αλλά ευχαριστώ
<Evropi> let's continue in English
<Suxumuxu> Guys , I love xfce!!!
<Suxumuxu> Evropi, : Cool , glad to meet you ... , even in this digital form :P
<TheSheep> there is also #xubuntu-offtopic, just saying :)
<Evropi> Wahaha, this choice of handle actually came from educational aims
<Evropi> people would ask me what "Evropi" means, I tell them it's how Europe should pronounce and teach them a lesson in ethymology and linguistics
<Evropi> that's the main idea but no-one has asked me to this day -.- feels bad man
<Suxumuxu> Evropi, i won't ask you because i know that Evropi was one of the many Zeus lovers ;)
<TheSheep> it's a channel where you can talk about things like education and linguistics, for example, without highlighting the peple who just want to help with xubuntu :)
<TheSheep> it's really great
<Evropi> haha sorry, I'll stop there then
<TheSheep> *wink* *wink*
<Evropi> seems pretty dead though
<TheSheep> easy to change
<Evropi> okay TheSheep, I have a support query
<Evropi> is there a way to make Java applications that use the infamous Swing GUI... integrate more?
<Suxumuxu> sorry guys can you suggest me a way to recover my files , the problem is that installed xubuntu with encryption on top of my old install partitions..
<Evropi> I'm looking at GeoGebra in particular
<Suxumuxu> the result is that my partition were merged into one encrypted and disapeare with my files alltogether....
<TheSheep> Suxumuxu: I don't have good news for you
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : Tell what i am feeling already ...
<TheSheep> Suxumuxu: they were most probably formatted in the process
<TheSheep> Suxumuxu: and filled with random data before the encryption
<TheSheep> Suxumuxu: but it's possible that your encrypted home partition is just mounted on top of your old home, in that case it's recoverable
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : I think that xubuntu should have mentioned with more BOLD  that it will erase EVERYTHING
<TheSheep> Suxumuxu: can you pastebin the output of 'mount' command?
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : Sure one moment!!
<TheSheep> Suxumuxu: well, you are supposed to make a backup before you touch any partitions anyways, and I believe xubuntu tells you that
<Evropi> http://pastee.org
<Evropi> privacy conscious pastebin (yes, I use DuckDuckGo)
<TheSheep> there is also an ubuntu one in the topic
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : yeah yeah , The truth is that i let my selkf click next next without thinking enoupg . god demit ...
<Suxumuxu> Evropi, : Cool I 'll use it :) ;) I LOVE YOU!!!
<Evropi> No homo
<Evropi> -)
<Suxumuxu> Evropi, : lol , me too , join me LOL :P
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : https://pastee.org/nmnq4
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : the password is :   evropiMeansEurope
<TheSheep> that is ridiculous...
<Evropi> wahaha
<TheSheep> you paste it on the same channel, one next to the other
<TheSheep> what's the point?
<TheSheep> anyways
<TheSheep> it doesn't look like you have any encrypted partitions mounted?
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : sorry i reinstalled without encryption after i realized that my files were not easy recoverable
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : before reinstallation i tried with testdisk and photorec BUT nothing helpfull came out :(
<TheSheep> Suxumuxu: ok, can you pastebin the result of 'sudo fdisk -l' (that will list all partitions on your disks)
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, :Testdisk is supposed to find accidentaly deleted partition...
<TheSheep> but if you formatted them, then there is really no hope
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, ; ok but i think that the bitpadding has done is job... to make my old partitions a ghost...
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, :  https://pastee.org/2f553
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : Here you are
<Evropi> Suxumuxu: if my proposition interests you please reply in query chat
<Evropi> and yes, this is a genuine effort to recruit translators for open source
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : I think that the problem is that i can't use the live-cd approach because the partition was encrypted....
<Suxumuxu> Evropi, : One moment please :)
<TheSheep> Suxumuxu: looks like it's all formatted and gone, sorry
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, ; Don't feel sorry ,it is my fault to be very "click Next" tolerant.....
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : anyway Thanks for your time dude , really Thanks!
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : What i learned today is that when you encrypt a disc
<Suxumuxu> bitpadding happens in the meantime.... and destroys your data....
<TheSheep> Suxumuxu: there are two kinds of people, those who make backups and those who will be making backups
<Suxumuxu> TheSheep, : I am probably ...the second one :P
<Evropi> hahaha, true dat :)
<Evropi> I have yet to use one of those cloud backup services
<Evropi> they seem like such a pain in the ass to set up
<TheSheep> Evropi: that sounds like an oxymoron
<Evropi> Ubuntu One certainly was
<Evropi> I closed my ubuntu one account, I couldn't figure out a good workflow
<TheSheep> Evropi: you make a backup to know exactly where your data is, you put data in cloud to not know where it is
<Evropi> it created a separate folder in /home IIRC
<Evropi> lol
<TheSheep> Evropi: you need a separate device that you keep in a separate building
<Evropi> my own? Nah, too expensive and time consuming
<TheSheep> (in case of fire or burglary)
<Evropi> I would consider a remote service though
<Evropi> assuming the price is reasonable
<Evropi> ownCloud and Tonido seem to require too much of a fuss to set up
<Evropi> though ownCloud is pretty cool I must admit and I've always liked KDE (until my ancient tower began finding it too heavy)
<TheSheep> all the cloud services that I ever used were so far less reliable than my own laptop
<TheSheep> but I might be a wrong example
<Evropi> so how do you do your backups? I've always wanted an automated way to backup remotely
<Evropi> inb4 rsync
<TheSheep> I just tar it all to an external hard disk drive once a month, and keep it in a different location
<TheSheep> but I don't have that much data
<TheSheep> about 60GB compressed, maybe
<Evropi> that's a LOT of data
<Evropi> also, tarballs don't compress files
<TheSheep> tar gz
<Evropi> ah
<Evropi> bz2 is better
<TheSheep> (I should be using bz2 but old habits)
<TheSheep> yeah
<Evropi> ha
<TheSheep> anyways, an usb hdd is peanuts, and you only pay for it once
<TheSheep> it doesn't need to be fast
<martinphone> a restart has been lagging in my laptop for 6 hours, can that be a problem? are restart updates supossed to be restarted within seconds or minutes since the notification?
<TheSheep> martinphone: restart updates?
<martinphone> updates that require a restart TheDrums eS
<martinphone> updates that require a restart TheSheep
<Unit193> I don't always, but I ignore those for days/weeks.
<martinphone> o...
<TheSheep> martinphone: it's not restarting, it's just telling you that you need to restart to use the things it updated
<martinphone> how many days/weeks do you leave you machine on if you dont mind the question?
<martinphone> ok
<xubuntu567> hello
<xubuntu567> can i set rss feed in xubuntu's panel?
<xubuntu567> and it's possible to add pidgin and skype to startup in background?
<Evropi> eh, I don't think Xfce has these facilities (it ain't no Plasma desktop)
<Evropi> there should be some X11 apps for it though
<TheSheep> xubuntu567: I don't know of a panel plugin that supports rss
<TheSheep> xubuntu567: you can, see the 'sessions and startup' in settings
<xubuntu567> i know that, but i don't know commads
<TheSheep> xubuntu567: the commands are 'pidgin' and 'skype' respectively
<Quelp> I already asked a few hours ago, but unfortunately no one could answered my Question so try it again ;) Have anyone found a way to use the indicator-messages within 12.10? I've already tried to use the precise packages, but it complains about missing libraries (libxfce4util.so.4, libxfce4panel-1.0.so.3).. Symlinking them doesnt work either: "undefined symbol: xfce_panel_plugin_provider_set_orientation"
<TheSheep> Quelp: I guess you would need to compile them for the new xfce4 versiob
<TheSheep> version
<Unit193> Quelp: Install indicator-messages_0.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb indicator-messages-gtk2_0.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb indicator-status-provider-mc5_0.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb indicator-status-provider-pidgin_0.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb libindicator-messages-status-provider1_0.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  to have all that precise did.
<Unit193> Though, compiling may be better.
<Quelp> Unit193: This are the packages i have tried, but the amd64 versions of them. Does this make a difference?
<Unit193> If you have 64bit, that's what you should use.  Not had a 64bit Xubuntu.
<Quelp> Okay thanks. I'll try it again
<Unit193> I did sudo dpkg -i *.deb  (with those being the only ones in the dir)
<Quelp> Ah, so i should take xfce4-indicator-plugin from the quantal repo?
<jamin> near as I can tell, Xubuntu 12.10 uses gnome-disks as it's preferred disk manipulation tool (via Settings).  Which appears to use udisks2 behind the scenes.  However, it appears that policy kit authorizations were not created
<jamin> of the possible actions it appears that local admins are only authorized for two: org.freedesktop.udisks2.filesystem-mount-system and org.freedesktop.udisks2.encrypted-unlock-system
<Evropi> weird, I thought Ubuntu had completed the /bin and /usr/bin merge?
<jamin> make that three..
<Quelp> Yep, with the quantal version of xfce4-indicator-plugin it works :)
<jrzabott> good evening everybody...
<jrzabott> Can anyone help?
<jrzabott> I have an fresh Kubuntu installed... I'd like to install xfce... but 500Mb seems to much to spend with it... May I install it in another manner than: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<holstein> jrzabott: xubuntu-desktop will get you just that... the xubuntu desktop, which is XFCE and more
<holstein> jrzabott: you can just install xfce if you want
<jrzabott> holstein: I am already googling that... but.. I can't figure out how...
<jrzabott> holstein: i'm looking in muon package manager, but still understand how... I'm feeling a little stupid. lol... The answer seems so close and easy and I can't grab it.
<holstein> jrzabott: you can open the package manager of your choice and search xfce
<holstein> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Evropi> lol
<holstein> *instead* is a key word there... you should read about the changes that are about to happen to kubuntu
<jrzabott> thankx ubottu , but i'm trying to avoid the additional 300Mb
<holstein> jrzabott: you will take on extra packages.. you have no gtk libs'
<jrzabott> holstein: get it... 'a bit'.
<holstein> jrzabott: not really.. you'll need a lot
<holstein> jrzabott: its just like if i wanted KDE..i would have to take on all hte necessary packages to run the desktop... and i have none installed
<holstein> jrzabott: thats why i suggest just installing xfce
<jrzabott> holstein: Yes... I understand that... And i am 'researching' some light window manager to use in my old notebook, to make is faster...
<holstein> jrzabott: you can always try them live.. then you dont have to change your system unecessarily
<jrzabott> Kubuntu was the best choice until today, when i saw Lubuntu running... Man... that was really fast.
<holstein> lubuntu is LXDE... sudo apt-get install lxde
<jrzabott> Yes... but i'm like to try both...
<holstein> jrzabott: sure.. and you'll need to install a lot of GTK stuff for either
<jrzabott> and the 'logic' in xcfe must be very close do lxde
<holstein> jrzabott: they are just different options... i dont think anyone will argue LXDE is lighter... i find it easier and less hassle to just install LXDE, sudo apt-get install lxde
<jrzabott> just that?
<holstein> that would be a nice thing to try on the way to installing either xubuntu-desktop or xfce4
<Unit193> Or lubuntu-core.
<jrzabott> holstein: i've heard about 'mate' too...
<Unit193> xubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<holstein> jrzabott: ?.. you ask for the main package, and it will pull in what it needs.. mate is not in the repos
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~amanas/+archive/mate-desktop
<holstein> i would install xfce4 as Unit193 has suggested, or lxde
<jrzabott> Unit193: thank you... Is it like holstein  just mentioned? Just installs what is needed to 'run' ?
<holstein> jrzabott: you dont need to pull in or specifiy anything else.. you say "install lxde" and the package manager manages what packages need installed
<jrzabott> holstein: I'll try both... But I couldn't find any reference to just install XFCE or LDXEç... only 'l(x)ubuntu-desktop'...
<holstein> jrzabott: im still not sure where or how you are searching
<holstein> jrzabott: i would open a terminal and type "apt-cache search xfce" or "apt-cache search lxde"
<jrzabott> google: install XFCE on ubuntu
<holstein> or install/open synaptic, and search there.. or try the software center... or another package manager
<jrzabott> I get... holstein  thanks... and thanks Unit193  too. =)
<jrzabott> i'l looking in muon package manager.
<jrzabott> right now
<holstein> http://www.techlw.com/2012/02/install-xfce-desktop-environment-on.html is the first that comes up for me in a google search, and suggests what Unit193 suggested
<holstein> i would do the --no-install-recommends option
<holstein> http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-install-the-xfce-desktop suggests "sudo apt-get install xfce4" as i suggested
<jrzabott> ok... I was looking for xubuntu or lubuntu.... my bad...
<jrzabott> i'm sorry7... i saw right now on my google tab.
<jrzabott> i'll install both right now... soon as wine finishes installing.
<holstein> you wont be able to install xubuntu in ubuntu.. you would convert ubuntu to xubuntu by installing xubntu-desktop or xfce4.. could have just been the jargon
<jrzabott> =)
<jrzabott> Lets see if I understood that... When I type in terminal... sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop... i'm now installing a window manager, i'm caonverting an entire contructed system to another?
<jrzabott> is it something like that?
<jrzabott> *.. i'm not installing...
<jrzabott> The 'right command', cut from 500Mb to use down to 70Mb. lol
<holstein> jrzabott: i would run "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu with the lxde desktop, but lubuntu is not the same as just ubuntu with lxde installed.. though very similar
<holstein> if you say "install lubuntu-desktop", you might get parts of kubuntu removed... thats why Unit193 suggested --no-intall-recommends for the xubuntu-desktop install
<Unit193> Sure.
<holstein> if you just want to add lxde,, you just install lxde... not the lubuntu desktop, which is a lot more than just lxde
<jrzabott> Ok, i'll do that. =)
<jrzabott> holstein: ok. I'll read a little bit more, dig deeper... I really appreciate your  ( holstein )good will , and yours Unit193 . =)
<holstein> jrzabott: its challening to have more that on *-desktop installed.. since it includes the login manager and all that
<jrzabott> see ya soon, to ask a little more about lsde, like how to increse the icon in the taskbar,.
<jrzabott> lol
<holstein> jrzabott: theres a #lubuntu channel too :)
<holstein> enjoy
<jrzabott> lightdm can hnadle it, right?
<jrzabott> sorry... Xfce
<jrzabott> hahahaah
<holstein> its not an issue of "handling it"... you said you wanted to add xfce to your kubuntu install.. what you have done could remove KDE and kubuntu-desktop, changing your install more than what i understood you wanted to
<Unit193> If you just install xfce4, may want to install xubuntu-default-settings or xubuntu-artwork to get a little more of a feel what Xubuntu would be like.
<holstein> also, just trying the live CD's til you are sure...
<jrzabott> yes... I just want too add xfce and lxde
<jrzabott> not change the 'kubuntu'... that is working very fine until now.
<jrzabott> i can't count on a live CD in my old notebook. lol
<holstein> jrzabott: installing lubuntu-desktop could change that... i would just insatll lxde
<jrzabott> this is what i'll after all the good advices =)
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lxde ..or sudo apt-get install xfce4
<jrzabott> So just to make sure... sudo apt-get install xfcew4 --no-install-recommended
<holstein> its not the end of the world to go "oops" and install kubuntu-desktop.. but i would look at what is being installed and removed when you say what you are doing
<holstein> jrzabott: xfce4 is *not* xubuntu-desktop.. xfce4 is just xfce4
<jrzabott> ok... for (l or x)ubuntu-desktop i would do --no-recomm...
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends is what Unit193 suggested to get the xubuntu desktop without changing your kubuntu install
<jrzabott> and just for the amanger sudo apt-get install 'desired package'
<holstein> i personally havent used that --no-install-recommends command, though i trust Unit193 implicitly
<jrzabott> ok...
<jrzabott> But I can't figure out... what is best...
<jrzabott> xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop --no-reco...
<holstein> jrzabott: best is a matter of opinion... xfce4 is just xfce4... xubuntu-desktop is the xubuntu desktop.. depends on what you want
<jrzabott> not best... but more likelly  to not harm my kubuntu install
<jrzabott> and my 'defaults configs' and etc.
<holstein> jrzabott: neither will "harm" anything.. just might remove it.. everything is open and fixable... if you are afraid you'll break something, try them live or in virtualization... or just add the xfce4 package
<holstein> jrzabott: no "configs" in the /home directory should be affected
<jrzabott> I used before, Ubuntu with unity. i've installed "kubuntu-desktop". and everything in kde and unity was not like it was once before...
<jrzabott> was a real mess.
<jrzabott> the standard programs do pdf, file manager, IM client.
<jrzabott> even managing devices was messy
<jrzabott> this is why I've cleaned the mess up and installed kubuntu (that fist best my needs until now)
<holstein> jrzabott: thats the reason i suggest just installing xfce4... or lxde... i know sudo apt-get install lxde is pretty easy on the system, and a good place to start
<holstein> jrzabott: default application selection is part of the fun though
<jrzabott> of course... but realizes that I openen pdf with document viewer from firefox,  but when through file manager open in okular
<jrzabott> holstein: I was really obsessed...
<jrzabott> holstein: this is just an example... there was lots of activities.
<jrzabott> but this is it... I will install at first the 'managers' then... the -desktops
<jrzabott> thanks everybody... sorry for the slowness  ^^
<jrzabott> good night 4 ya all from Brazil.
<xubuntu476> allo
#xubuntu 2012-10-21
<Quelp> unit193: Sorry for bothering you, but does the thunderbird messaging integration work for you with the packages you posted before?
<Unit193> Haven't opened it, but it is installed and was in the menu, so let me check.
<Unit193> Quelp: Yep.
<Quelp> There is the mail, new mail and contacts button but new mails won't get shown for me
<Unit193> Doesn't seem to light up, though.
<Unit193> I lied, it does.
<puff> I'm trying to instal a package that depends on libxprintapputil1 and libxprintutil1, but they're not found.  But google turns up this page which seems to suggest I *should* be finding it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/libxprintutil1
<puff> Oh, I'm on xubuntu 11.10 apparently (dunno how that happened, I *was* on 11.4... unless it was the safe-upgrade I just did last night).
<Quelp> Anyway, with the thunderbird package from precise it works fine.
<Quelp> But i hope the packages will be maintained for xubuntu 12.10 soon :)
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to boot to a livecd.  I see the little man logo, and a keyboard, then nothing.  I'm assuming it eventually lands on the "run livecd or install" screen, but I can't see anything.  Any ideas?
<GridCube> when you see that little man logo, press any key on the keyboard
<GridCube> you should see the pre-boot menu, it gives you more options to boot
<Shirakawasuna> anyone know how to get the thunderbird mail indicator back? My googling is not working out aside from rumors of the messaging indicator being gone - though it tends to not mention thunderbird / any fixes
<Unit193> Messaging indicator does include thunderbird.
<Shirakawasuna> Cool. The messages I saw said that 12.10 didn't have that indicator any more, though
<Shirakawasuna> maybe they're wrong?
<ManiacTwister> Unfortunately they aren't
<Unit193> If you like unsupported methods, you can get it to work by installing a few packages from precise and setting a hold. :P
<Shirakawasuna> darn
<Shirakawasuna> I like being able to see if new mail is in :/. Maybe there's a thunderbird extension that does the job
<vitina> hi folks, I just installed xubuntu 11.04 on my k55 asus laptop and I can't make the fn keys to work
<vitina> tried a lot of solutions from the forums
<vitina> but still can't set the brightness and my eyes are burning
<vitina> can anybdy help me, please?
<kcxzero> vitina, is there something else besides the brightness you test the fn keys with? Like the volume for example. I ask because it may be working and it may just be the brightness that's not working
<kcxzero> Otherwise check to make sure you have the right keyboard layout in settings manager > keyboard > layout
<Unit193> Shirakawasuna: As I said, all depends on how much you want it. :P
<vitina> none of the fn combinations work except for turning screen off
<vitina> I tested the key and it seems it doesn't have a scan code
<vitina> so yes, it's not only a problem with the brightness
<vitina> it's the fn key
<kcxzero> ok, so the keyboard layout probably isn't set to the right one.
<vitina> maybe, I'll check on the forums which layout might be the correct for my laptop
<vitina> it is curently set to generi 105 key (intl) pc
<kcxzero> yeah. that's the default. I'm using a desktop and that's what mines even set to.
<kcxzero> why don't you try the "asus laptop" one.
<kcxzero> do you have "use system defaults" ticked?
<vitina> yep, tried that, still doesn't work
<kcxzero> ok
<vitina> should I reboot first?
<vitina> it's unticked
<kcxzero> was it unticked before you changed anything?
<vitina> nope
<vitina> brb, I'm gonna reboot
<kcxzero> ok, just asking because "use system defaults" usually works for most system. So I just wanted to make sure that was already tried.
<vitina> I'm sorry, I missed the last you said already pressed reboot
<vitina> (still doesn't work :( )
<kcxzero> I just said "ok, just asking because "use system defaults" usually works for most system. So I just wanted to make sure that was already tried."
<kcxzero> definitely seems like a common issue, I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53507/fn-keys-f9-f12-do-not-work-on-an-asus-u30sd Unfortunately, I besides the key layout I don't really have anymore advice. I'd go with sticking around here see if anyone else can help and posting on the forum.
<vitina> hey, thank you for your time, much appreciated
<vitina> I'll check that link
<vitina> and also some say it might be a problem with asus' bios
<vitina> I'll look into that too
<vitina> thanks again :D
<vitina> bye
<jrzabott> Unit193: Hello... just to thank you... mt xcfe is working perfectly... I've used the 'install xcfe' feature... everythjing runs smooth now. :)
<Unit193> Great, glad we could help.
<jrzabott> Unit193:  My plasure. =)
<Guest66773> in my xubuntu touchpad settings revert to default after reboot whic disables touchpad tapping, does anyone know how to fix this?
<jrzabott> Good night everybody..
<xubuntu167> I need help!
<Naru> I have an HP Pavilion DV8000. I just installed the latest Xubuntu version on it. I DO NOT HAVE INTERNET ACCESS (Wired or wireless). My wifi does not turn on and I can not access any wifi signals (nor see them). Please help!
<Naru> I have an HP Pavilion DV8000. I just installed the latest Xubuntu version on it. I DO NOT HAVE INTERNET ACCESS (Wired or wireless). My wifi does not turn on and I can not access any wifi signals (nor see them). Please help!
<holstein> Naru: lets talk about what device you have
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> i bet its broadcom... you can check from that site ^^ there are instructions for "no internet access"
<Quelp> Does anyone here use sublime-text2 under Quantal? For some reason the view "hangs" up as soon as i click/scroll/write in the window. Look here: http://imagebin.org/232689  The lines gets repeated and the scrollbar too..
<Quelp> For the record: Activating Compositing in the Window Settings of Xfce fixed it.
<Yotson> hi all. trying to replace thunar with pcmanfm here. First question would be, is it possible to get rid of thunar while still automounting volumes and so on?
<baizon> Yotson: yes
<baizon> just remove thunar
<Yotson> cool. thanks baizon. did that, in software center. installed pcmanfm as well. some hickups remain.
<Yotson> in the menu -> accessories, 2 entries of 'filemanager'. On the desktop, trash, file system, Home and external volumes 'don't work'. "Folder could not be opened. The name org.xfce.FileManager was not provided by any .service files."
<Yotson> how would i get rid of one of those 2 entries of 'filemanager'? And what to do about those desktop shortcuts that throw the error?
<baizon> Settings-Settings Manager-Preferred Applications-Utilities and change File Manager section from the menu
<baizon> Yotson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager#Changing_Your_Default_File_Manager
<Yotson> yup. got that set to pcmanfm.
<Yotson> ah nice. linky. thanks again baizon
<baizon> np
<xubuntu418> hello
<xubuntu418> hi
<baizon> hi hi
<baizon> !hi | xubuntu418
<ubottu> xubuntu418: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu418> sqlqm
<xubuntu418> salam
<Yotson> ok, at least some progress. managed to remove one of the 2 file manager entries from the menu. still no luck with the home/filesystem/trash/volume shortcuts on the desktop though.
<Yotson> spits out "The name org.xfce.FileManager was not provided by any .service files "
<suttiwit> hmm...
<suttiwit> hi there
<baizon> hi hi
<suttiwit> what are the bug fixes of ubuntu 12.10?
<suttiwit> xubuntu*
<baizon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzkJ-zaa1bc
<suttiwit> kk
<schreber> Has anyone been experiencing numerous application crashes or odd behaviors in xubuntu 12.10?
<suttiwit> nothing is stopping me from working my way writing over 100 lines of C Code. schreber
<Yotson>  /not/ caused by me, the user? nope. :)
<baizon> schreber: for example?
<schreber> suttiwit: It's not stopping me either but I thought it strange that I don't recall any random crashes in 12.04 nor did I experience a disappear trashcan
<schreber> like yesterday it was there then the next gone, log out then log in again and it's back or logging in an hour or so back the first thing that happened was appfinder crashed
<schreber> I'll admit I'm nit picking but the behavior is an usual one for me.
<overhead> hello guise, I want to say that I have been using Xubuntu for a while and I am not so happy with the support for certain audio devices. Therefore, I will use an other distro but just wanted to say it was a good time using Xubuntu. Bye
 * Kagee moves his audio streams from the bluetooth headset to the SP/DIF and on to the USB headset
 * Kagee shakes his head
<Yotson> any ideas/new keywords for this "The name org.xfce.FileManager was not provided by any .service files " thingy? my searching/google comes up with loads of 'almost working' solutions.
<suttiwit> hey yotson, mind a pm?
<Yotson> why not in here?
<suttiwit> uh.. ok, fine
<suttiwit> do you think yo can pastebin me your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<suttiwit> your
<Yotson> not sure why but sure.
<suttiwit> why: because I am making a kind of tweak tool to convert IPv4 repo to IPv6 repo.
<suttiwit> i need yours as a sample...
<Yotson> http://pastebin.com/0hCX0AMe there you go.
<suttiwit> thank you, Yotson.
<suttiwit> :)
<Yotson> np. :)
<Yotson> still no luck here with that filemanager stuff. i did manage to break/nuke the desktop though. lol
<nantou> I need to copy ALL the information of my laptop, with all symlinks, respecting tree structure and hidden files, etc, to a new 1 TB HDD. Then I will take the 360 GB out of the laptop, put in the 1TB HDD and use it as the regular HDD, can that be done? please paste links or suggest search terms
<nantou> GRUB too
<nantou> 2 windows virtualizations...
<TheSheep> nantou: suggested search terms: dd, tar
<nantou> is backing up the entire list what I have to do TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> nantou: list?
<nantou> oops
<nantou> is backing up the entire HD what I have to do TheSheep ?
<nantou> dd if=/dev/hda of=/server_mount/hda.dd
<TheSheep> nantou: except I would write it to the new disk directly
<TheSheep> nantou: the problem is with the parition table, it would be the wrong size
<nantou> ok, im starting a thread
<TheSheep> nantou: so I guess a better approach would be to create partitions of the same sizes on the new disk, and dd-ing them separately
<nantou> this looks like its going to involve a series of cimplicated steps
<TheSheep> but personally, I would just tar up my home directory and any data I need, install new system on the new hdd and untar it there
<nantou> o...
<nantou> gtg now, but ill be back with more questions
<josy1982> how i can configure automatic updates?
<suttiwit> I didn't know the media player on xubuntu can play a tracker music... :P
<suttiwit> Well, I've got schism tracker though :p
<xubuntuInstallat> Hey
<xubuntuInstallat> I was wondering if someone can help me. I am currently installing Xubuntu 12.10 and it is stuck for a while at "Restoring previous installed packages". Should I continue to wait?
<recon_lap> xubuntuInstallat: no, I'd skip it if it get stuck, probably not really important
<xubuntuInstallat> recon_lap: thanks but I could not skip it. I waited and now it seems like it skipped it on its own.
<nantou> please confirm that I can make an exact copy of my hard drive with http://www.aboutdebian.com/tar-backup.htm, target directory will be in a brand new 1TB HD that will be, in the end, be inserted in lieu of the present 360GB HD
<Mathias> yup
<nantou> that will copy absolutely everything present in my HD, right? torrent files, hidden ones, permissions...
<Mathias> didn't read your whole question
<Mathias> but you can clone it perfectly with dd
<nantou> what about http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-clone-hard-drives-clonezilla?
<innot> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now I have two shortcuts for one hard drive. Is there any way to delete the other?
<nantou> drop the ?
<nantou> in dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=64k , =/dev/sda is the original HD and dev/sdb is where I want the clone to be written, correct?
<Diegongui> hello all
<Diegongui> I'm downloading xubuntu last version for the first time
<blackgatonegro> 12.10?
<Diegongui> to my notebook or laptop specs, hp dv 2222la 1.6ghz 3.5 gb ram
<Diegongui> yes
<Diegongui> do you think it will fly there?
<blackgatonegro> be sure to install enabling online updates, and install restricted drivers
<Mathias> Diegongui: should work perfectly
<blackgatonegro> Diegongui well, that hardware will work for xubuntu, yes
<blackgatonegro> gtg now
<blackgatonegro> bye
<Diegongui> because I tried ubuntu 12.10 but very slow to me
<Diegongui> from the beginin
<Mathias> might be unity
<Mathias> too much action for your gpu
<Diegongui> yes a couple of years ago tried version 8 but didn't used it so much
<Diegongui> I tried linux puppy also (I have it on my pendrive)
<Diegongui> but couldn't make it to save my profile
<Mathias> when you run it from a pendrive it's kind of sluggish
<Diegongui> and what about xubuntu from a pendrive?
<Mathias> that would also be sluggish, but it
<Mathias> it's because the read-speed isn't that fast
<Diegongui> the thing is that my cd/dvd player doesn't work, I think the laser life is over
<Diegongui> xubuntu uses gnome 3? I read that many users don't like it because instability or slow or some
<Mathias> xubuntu uses xfce
<Diegongui> oh I knew that but didn't know that were similar
<Diegongui> I mean the same job
<Diegongui> anyway I'll find out soon, I have other question
<Diegongui> what distro do you think will work very fast on an old pc running 256mb ram sempron 2ghz
<Diegongui> fast and stable
<Diegongui> the onboard video card must be very slow too
<NeoX> hi all
<NeoX> ou salut à tous
<drc> Diegongui: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=puppy
<Mathias> Diegongui: lubuntu maybe?
<Diegongui> I'll try lubuntu
<Diegongui> and see
<Diegongui> well, I have to leave, thanks all
<longer> hi guys, I have small problem
<longer> after ssh localhost I can see
<longer> Cannot open display ""
<longer> Error opening display!
<longer> how to solve this?
<TheSheep> longer: "solve"?
<TheSheep> longer: what are you trying to do in the first place?
<longer> I meant how to get rid of that issue?
<recon_lap> seems like he's trying to use GUI through a SSH connection
<longer> no
<TheSheep> longer: What is the issue exactly? What are you trying to do, what is the expected outcome?
<longer> not ssh -X localhost, but ssh localhost
<longer> ok, from other side - where those errors came from?
<Kagee> Sound like a gui program may be in your .bashrc or profile and is run on every login
<TheSheep> longer: we can keep guessing all day
<longer> I didn't think about that
<longer> I will check that
<Kagee> longer: those error (or simmilar) come from GUI programs started from shells/terminals where the DISAPLAY-variable is not set. Thus the program does not know what X-screen to appear on.
<Kagee> DISPLAY, even
<longer> xbacklight and numlockx causes those messages
<longer> in .profile
<longer> so now how to set DISPLAY variable?
<Kagee> sounds correct.
<Kagee> well, the answer to you question is to add something like "DISPLAY=:0" before those commands in your .profile, but then those programs will be run (ran?) every time you login with ssh ...
<longer> you are my man :)
<longer> export DISPLAY=:0 helped :)
<longer> thanks for help :)
<xubuntuAsk> hello
<longer> bye!
<xubuntuAsk> is ther someone here ? please?
<TheSheep> !hi | xubuntuAsk
<ubottu> xubuntuAsk: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntuAsk> i installed 64 bit version (release version not the beta ) and i see some bugs   _ many drives on the desktop _ wifi problems
<xubuntuAsk> have you the same errors ?
<TheSheep> I don't have wifi problems, and I don't display anything on my desktop, so no.
<xubuntuAsk> problem when reconnecting wifi , it ask me the wifi key even if it is reconnecting , and problems with gnome disk utility
<xubuntuAsk> you are using 32b or 64 b ?
<TheSheep> 64 bit
<xubuntuAsk> oh ok so i'll try a reinstallation  _ may be there were a problem during the installation
<xubuntuAsk> thank you TheSheep
<nantou> im looking for 2.5'' 2TB external HD, id appreciate brands or links
<nantou> not 3.5''
<Mathias> nantou: wrong channel
<bazhang> ##hardware nantou
<wonderworld> hey, is there a way to make thunar remember sftp:// bookmarks?
<G__81> hi i am using xubuntu 12.10 and everything works more or less flawlessly. The one issue that i find is that xfrun4 takes quite a lot of time to startup
<G__81> i am using xubuntu 12.10 in 2 machines and i find the same problem with 32 and 64 bit versions
<G__81> when i tried running xfrun4 in a terminal i get the following message
<G__81> http://pastebin.com/xh4PMPeb
<G__81> anyone else facing this problem ?
<n2diy_> is there a way to release some swap memory without rebooting?
<n2diy_> actually, I'd like to free up both ram and swap.
<Mathias> kill stuff?
<G__81> hi Mathias
<G__81> can you help me with my problem?
<Mathias> don't know :s
<wonderworld> G__81: swapoff
<G__81> wonderworld, swapoff ?
<G__81> my question is not related to swap :)
<wonderworld> that would turn off swap
<W8KWA> Hi I got a question about full disk / home folder and paths in programs like Libre-office and other software, anyone able to answer?
<wonderworld> ohh sorry
<W8KWA> encryption specificaly
<G__81> wonderworld, just have a look @ the pastebin link. I see that problem and hence i see a startup delay in xfrun4
<wonderworld> sorry, i tried to help n2diy_ ...
<wonderworld> got the wrong line
<n2diy_> wonderworld, ok, and swapon will restart it?
<wonderworld> yes, but i think this will not free your swap
<wonderworld> in general you don't have to tak care of it
<wonderworld> the kernel does automatically
<n2diy_> wonderworld, well, we'll find out in a second.
<wonderworld> why do you need to clear your swap?
<G__81> n2diy_, When paging happens the pages gets moved in and out of the swap. You dont have to clear it manually to be precise
<wonderworld> is there a way to make thunar remember sftp:// bookmarks?
<Arizona> xfce++
 * W8KWA is trying to work out why LibreOffice & Guayadeue keeps trunkating paths to /home/$user and yanking the rest of it out
<n2diy_> wonderworld, because nearly all of it is in use, and the HD is doing a lot of thrashing. Swapoff -a reduced my swap usage from 300m to 150m, out of 500m, so I'd say it worked?
 * W8KWA thinks it has something to do with his OS drive & home folder being encrypted
<wonderworld> n2diy_: you can set "swapiness" to decrease the amount of swapping in your system
<n2diy_> W8KWA, Hi OM, I read awhile ago that folks were having problems restoring their encrypted directories due to the encryption keys being encrypted inside /home, or something to that effect?
<W8KWA> I can get into the dirctory's no problems.  Its when I tell programs like 'LibreOffice' use the /home/$user/Documents/templates folder it truncates it to /home/$user then crashes
<jamin> wonderworld, afaik gigolo is the suggested way to have thunar remember the sftp bookmarks
<n2diy_> W8KWA,  roger that, I don't use Libreoffice, so just guessing, could it be something in prefrences?
<W8KWA> I thought it might be something else cause Guaydeque my music player does the same thing
<G__81> hi i am using xubuntu 12.10 and everything works more or less flawlessly. The one issue that i find is that xfrun4 takes quite a lot of time to startup
<G__81> when i tried running xfrun4 in a terminal i get the following message
<G__81> http://pastebin.com/xh4PMPeb
<G__81> can someone help me out ?
<n2diy_> W8KWA, could you create another user without an encrypted /home, and test with him?
<W8KWA> Only two differences than what i ran before, and thats the move to Xubuntu 12.10, and full drive encryption, and home folder encription.  Thought it might have something to with the double encryption layers
<W8KWA> ah, ok havent tried that yet
<jamin> W8KWA, you're doing full drive AND home encryption?
<W8KWA> It offered it so... yeah.  I figured worst case I loose about a days worth of effort
<n2diy_> W8KWA, I believe the problems I read about were solved in a couple of releases ago?
<jamin> even if it works, that will likely have a non-trivial performance impact
<wonderworld> W8KWA: it should work, if LibreOffice is run by the same user who owns the home directory
<W8KWA> Just tested it, same issue on non encrypted home folder but incrypted drive
<W8KWA> So it must be an issue with an 'encrypted drive' for some bizzare reason
<jamin> W8KWA, what issue is that?  I've been using full disk encryption under 12.04 for some time...
<recon_lap> why would you encrypt your drive but nit your home folder?
<wonderworld> can you access data on your encrypted drive with thunar?
<jamin> recon_lap, because if you have your drive encrypted, your home folder is by definition already encrypted
<jamin> wonderworld, yes
<W8KWA> yep i can get to it with Thunar, and concolse, just LibreOffice, and Guada~ wont let me set a path in any of their preferences
<jamin> keep in mind that is with 12.04
<W8KWA> I can even open folders and files in the programs but they wont let me set paths with out tuncating it to /home/$user and nothing afterwords
<jamin> W8KWA, checking the same on my 12.04 box...
<wonderworld> ok, so its about saving files?
<W8KWA> no
<W8KWA> For LibreOffice I use custom file templates
<wonderworld> you can open /home/user/file.txt but not /home/user/dir/file.txt ?
<W8KWA> I use /user/charles/Documents/Templates to store the templates in
<W8KWA> When i set the path to that in LibreOffice it only shows /home/charles
<wonderworld> it crashes......
<wonderworld> i'll try it with mine....wait a second
<W8KWA> In Guay~ my music program, I set the sourse for one my collectsions to a folder on the secound drive where multipal collections are on, its doing the same thing, truncateing the path to /home/charles and nothing after that
<W8KWA> Music is symlinked out but the templates isnt
<wonderworld> sounds like it has nothing to do with the encryption
<wonderworld> that should be fully transparent to all applications
<jamin> W8KWA, yes I see the same issue on full disk encryption with 12.04 any new paths added are truncated to the top level of the user's homedir
<W8KWA> it worked fine with it not being encrypted in Ubuntu 12.04
<jamin> I take that back... I just got it to work... I can add any directory within my user's home directory
<jamin> just have to make sure that you're actually in the target directory within the selection dialog, rather than simply having it selected...
<jamin> and I'm using full disk encryption here on 12.04
<W8KWA> with Libre?
<jamin> W8KWA, yes
<W8KWA> I'll re-test it
<W8KWA> nope still des the same thing. truncates it to /home/charles
<W8KWA> I even see the files and everything.  I click ok and the path goes to /home/charles
<W8KWA> Dont supposes theres a Quick way to unencrypt a drive/home folder
<wonderworld> W8KWA: https://kororaa.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=441
<wonderworld> he solved it by configuring it with KDE
<wonderworld> i have the same problem btw
<wonderworld> someone filed a bug already
<wonderworld> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.documentfoundation.libreoffice.bugs/56170
<W8KWA> ah ok...
<W8KWA> the other one is Gua... but its one of thoes one man jobs unfortunatly
<W8KWA> I want to keep my main login as a one DE, and avoid a big mess
<W8KWA> I wonder if theres a text file to manualy add it in somewhere
<wonderworld> you could just link your templates directory to the directory where libreoffice expects the files
<wonderworld> in it's default setting
<W8KWA> That would work
<W8KWA> Thanks..
<Arizona> so uh anyone using weechat on xubuntu atm
<Raytray> irssi here
<Arizona> Raytray: really?
<Arizona> do u use multiple
<Arizona> networks on irssi
<Raytray> Freenode and a local bitlbee one. Yeah, why?
<Raytray> If you do /connect instead of /network it will add another network connection rather than dropping the first and then connecting.
<Arizona> Raytray:
<Arizona> I don't really know hot to configure it so it will save oth
<Arizona> er networks, Raytray
<Arizona> also:
<Raytray> Arizona, http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3 the documentation here should help.
<Arizona> I don't know how to switch networks
<Raytray> You define networks, then attach servers to them
<Arizona> alright
<Raytray> ctrl-x on the server tab.
<Arizona> thank you
<Arizona> :)
<Arizona> I use weechat and xchat
<Arizona> but I wanted to try out
<Raytray> np, weechat is also a fine client, I've never really used it though.
<Arizona> irssi
<Arizona> I know its fine, I've used it for years
 * W8KWA uses X-chat, but I love kvirc just dont like the overhead :)
<wonderworld> i love konversation
<stella_austin> Hi folks. Can someone suggest reasons why the update process quits a few minutes after it starts, without updating anything. The notification says there are 36 updates ready to install.
<recon_lap> stella_austin: are you using the update icon and select "install updates" because if they are new packages you need to enter a password, so select view update first
<craigbass1976> What are some of the options I should try when booting a livecd?  I can't see anything and haven't run across a solution yet to Xubuntu related AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series on board graphics cards.
<recon_lap> craigbass1976: what sort of problem are you running into?
<craigbass1976> recon_lap, when I try to boot from the cd, I see nothing.  I hear the cd spinning, so I know it's eventually landing on the "tyr it or install it" screen.
<craigbass1976> I do see the screen where I can hit any key and land at the boot screen (F6 for more options, etc)
<recon_lap> craigbass1976: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<stella_austin> recon_lap, yes, using the update icon, then selecting view updates. I think it prompted for a pwd but I don't think I got to that stage before I quit. I'll try it. Thanks!
<Belserusk>  Hi. How do I reset xfce4 panel from the terminal?
<craigbass1976> recon_lap, thanks.  Now, once I install Xubuntu and make the permanent fix, what are the chances of it getting wiped after an update?  This won't be my box, so I've going to have to either fix it remotely somehow or take a road trip if nomodeset get's unset.
<recon_lap> craigbass1976: you gone passed my pay grade, never had this problem myself, I would think once you update your grub that the fix is not likely to get overwritten easily. but I don't know that for a fact. also I'm not even to sure what nomodeset does, I think it disables detection of property graphics drivers, but not sure of that :)
<kcxzero> Belserusk, you mean restore to default or just restart?
<Belserusk> Hi kcxzero, restart
<Belserusk> BTW, what does this do? $  xfce4-panel --exit
<kcxzero> kill it
<kcxzero> to start it back up xfce4-panel
<recon_lap> craigbass1976: if you have ssh setup fixing it remotely should be possible, as long as someone is able to boot machine to command line
<kcxzero> did it start back up Belserusk?
<Belserusk> kcxzero, Yes. I used $ killall xfce4-panel; xfce4-panel
<kcxzero> oh ok, cool then.
<Belserusk> Thanks kcxzero
<kcxzero> np, glad it helped
<WalterN> needs more people in here
<zzillezz> needs more online people :)
<WalterN> heh
<WalterN> anyway.. yay for question/issues time
<zzillezz> :-)
<WalterN> I did a normal Ubuntu 12.10 install... unity was fail (as normal) so installed Xfce.. everything is happy except for icons
<WalterN> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturedcran-02032012-171039.php is what it looks like
<zzillezz> what's wrong with them?
<WalterN> just missing
<GridCube> WalterN, what do you mean by "installed xfce"?
<zzillezz> that's not the standard xubuntu layout
<GridCube> did you properly installed the xubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<GridCube> or just installed "xfce4"
<WalterN> I installed the Xfce4 metapackage
<GridCube> no
<zzillezz> that's not the right thing
<WalterN> which branched out to a bunch of other xfce things
<GridCube> you need the xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<WalterN> interesting... why did it not install that package?
<WalterN> oh
<WalterN> derp
<WalterN> cause its not 'xfce' :P
<WalterN> what is the difference?
<GridCube> xubuntu-desktop comes with icons
<GridCube> xfce dont
<GridCube> for starters
<apm1> WalterN, it is xfce with xubuntu specific tweaks
<WalterN> ok
<zzillezz> xubuntu is a spin of xfce on top of ubuntu
<WalterN> woah, thats a lot more packages to be installed
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> it should
<WalterN> wait
<WalterN> what?
<WalterN> kernel?
<WalterN> linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic
<GridCube> that might be just a standard update
<GridCube> see if it saying "this packages are waiting to be updated"
<WalterN> I... just checked for updates today though
<apm1> wow you guys are on 3.5 :p
<apm1> i am using 2.6 and 3.2 yet :)
<WalterN> I'm looking at what synaptic is saying.. not using the terminal at the moment
<GridCube> 3.2.0-32 on 12.04
<WalterN> lets see what are updates
<GridCube> i know that for 12.04 we shipped a different kernel because of PAE support, but i dont think thats the case anymore
<WalterN> thats what I thought... its all up to date
<apm1> GridCube, i haven't even looked at a screenshot of 12.10
<GridCube> apm1, im pretty sure its exactly equal to the one of 12.04 :P
<GridCube> xubuntu == stability
<apm1> debian = stability rock solid :p ,
<apm1> lets switch to Off topic ?
<WalterN> anyway
<GridCube> ubuntu == debian make better
<GridCube> :P ok
<GridCube> say mister WalterN
<WalterN> installing xubuntu-desktop
<WalterN> sir GridCube?
<GridCube> :) good luck, after that we can actually give you some support :D
<GridCube> :P nothing i was just saying you to say your anyway
<WalterN> guess I'll have to restart, because kernal
<GridCube> not really needed
<WalterN> so... log out and back in?
<WalterN> anyway, done installing
<GridCube> WalterN, that should do
<GridCube> WalterN, rememeber to choose xubuntu as you session
<WalterN> and icons are showing
<WalterN> alright... brb then
<WalterN> meh
<WalterN> screw it, full restart
<WalterN> because ponies
<GridCube> WalterN, as you please
<WalterN> def. have icons now... but no window boarders XD
 * WalterN pokes GridCube
<GridCube> alt-f2: xfwm4 --replace
<WalterN> that works
<GridCube> :)
 * apm1 high fives GridCube  :)
<WalterN> now...
<WalterN> oh... for some reason the far right screen is.. funky transitioning between the left two screens and the right screen
<WalterN> ran into this earlier with just Xfce
<GridCube> far right?
<WalterN> the edge between the left two screens and the right screen
<GridCube> no idea what that means
<apm1> i think by screens he means virtual workspaces ?
 * WalterN flails
<WalterN> I dont know how to explain it
<apm1> flails ?
<apm1> WalterN, screenshot ?
<WalterN> its like there is a 4th computer screen there that windows can get lost in
<apm1> ah , he is indeed talking about a workspace
<apm1> WalterN, can you give us a screenshot ?
<WalterN> sure...
<WalterN> uh
<WalterN> first..
<WalterN> it might be because of the way I had it set up with Xfce
<WalterN> so I'm doing
<WalterN> xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --right-of DVI-0
<WalterN> xrandr --output DVI-1 --left-of DVI-0
<zzillezz> anyone knows why my windows partition is mounted with 2 icons on my desktop?
<zzillezz> didn't have that in earlier xubuntu versions
<GridCube> zzillezz, know bug
<zzillezz> alright then :)
<zzillezz> thx
<GridCube> WalterN, install arandr and set stuff visually
<apm1> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6-1 (quantal), package size 62 kB, installed size 456 kB
<WalterN> that orientates them correctly... and was working with just Xfce
<WalterN> time for some screen shots I guess
<GridCube> zzillezz, read the known issues: http://xubuntu.org/news/12-10-release/
<recon_lap> why I always wait before upgrading :) give the dev's a chance to finx the problems so I dont have to deal with them :)
<WalterN> and that would be why
<WalterN> interesting
<WalterN> screen shot is showing a computer screen in between my actual computer screens... lol
<WalterN> weird
<WalterN> lemme put it up
<WalterN> http://tiwake.com/screenie.png
<apm1> WalterN, that is an unreal resolution 7000x#### :p
<apm1> man i haven't seen such a monitor setup ever :p
<WalterN> the three blue desktop backgrounds map to my actual screens
<WalterN> the middle right section I dont actually see
<apm1> i have to leave , fellow neckbeards :p
<GridCube> your setup scares me WalterN
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> thats a huge monitor you must have
<WalterN> no... just three 1080p screens :P
<GridCube> D:
<WalterN> and for some reason its inserting a 4th in there as you can see in the screen shot
<GridCube> remove it
<WalterN> how?
<WalterN> in the settings, its not showing more than three screens
<GridCube> right clic on the virtual desktop selection thingy on your panel
<GridCube> it shows 4 desktops
<WalterN> right click where?
<GridCube> WalterN, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-211012-183037.php
<WalterN> I cant comprehend :-x
<GridCube> the work areas selection, on your panel
<GridCube> where your work areas are shown
<WalterN> oh that
<WalterN> it is still doing it
<WalterN> change it to one and same issue, change it to 5 same issue
<GridCube> WalterN, install arandr and see visually what is going on with your setups
<WalterN> oh
<WalterN> it thinks the other display port is active
<WalterN> but I cant select or deselect it, the box is grayed out
<WalterN> or
<WalterN> no
<WalterN> cause
<WalterN> its doing the same for HDMI?
<WalterN> I donno...
<aoxi> http://pastebin.com/bzSSdDJ4
<aoxi> if someone could look that over and offer any suggestions, id be very thankful
<aoxi> this didnt occur after an upgrade. im running xubuntu 12.04
<WalterN> GridCube: http://tiwake.com/screenie2.png
<GridCube> WalterN, this goes beyond my paygrade, no idea whats going on there, sorrys
<WalterN> lol
<WalterN> hmm
<WalterN> lets try something
<GridCube> aoxi, you log in and then it send you back to the lightdm greeter?
<aoxi> GridCube → no, see the symptoms section
<aoxi> when i put no change, it means the same symptoms occur:
<aoxi> The 'mice' splash screen comes up, with a 'loading' pointer. The mouse logo itself is flickering into view every few seconds, like XFCE failing to load.
<WalterN> well... displays are mirrored again
<GridCube> aoxi, yes, but it just stays like that or it sends you back to the user/password selection stage?
<aoxi> it stays like that
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> do you have a different user on that machine?
<aoxi> no
<GridCube> can you login as guest?
<aoxi> i get what youre implying. im sure if i creat another user it will work just fine
<GridCube> this is just to see if this is just a missconfiguration somewhere on your user files
<WalterN> alright
<WalterN> well thats fixed.. I think
<aoxi> i was hoping maybe there was a way to reset the configs of the user
<GridCube> aoxi, there is, i was just trying to see if thats the case
<aoxi> im booted into windows at the moment. id have to reboot to verify for certainty
<aoxi> but please do explain how to do just that and ill note it down
<GridCube> aoxi, you can simply delete the .ICEauthority and .Xauthority files on your ~/ folder that usually does it
<GridCube> if its in case just a missconfiguration issue
<aoxi> be right back then :)
<aoxi> GridCube → guest can log in just fine, so i deleted those two files from the user's homedir, and then logged in as that user
<aoxi> the problem still persists
<GridCube> so, its a configuration issue, just not the one i though
<GridCube> get rid of the files on ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<GridCube> and try again
<aoxi> ive always had that keyring error sporatically
<aoxi> i just ignored it because i dont run gnome?
<GridCube> but you do run the gnome keyring :)
<aoxi> no change
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> well, there might be better solutions to offer you, but i only know the brute force ones
<craigbass1976> recon_lap, sorry, I went and ate.  What you said sounds great, but I don't think the network starts until someone has logged in.
<aoxi> http://pastebin.com/er34wYQx
<aoxi> heres the current .xsession-errors, if it will help
<aoxi> seems to be mostly the same
<aoxi> 'another instance already running'
<recon_lap> craigbass1976: you'd probably never get through the firewalls anyway
<recon_lap> craigbass1976: but you can boot to a cmd line and login
<keithclark_> how do I give a user sudo access?
<keithclark_> Actually I used to have that access, but I tried to rsync backup this machine and now I no longer have sudo access, how can that be
<TheSheep> keithclark_: you add them to the admin group
<keithclark_> TheSheep, but why would rsync have taken that away?
<TheSheep> keithclark_: maybe you rsynced /etc/group?
<TheSheep> keithclark_: or /etc/sudoers?
<keithclark_> I rsynced the whole hard drive.  This should just back everything up, no?
<craigbass1976> recon_lap, she's on Time Warner and I can punch a hole on 22 through her router to this box I imagine.
<TheSheep> keithclark_: depends on the options, if the sudoers file has wrong permissions it will stop working
<WalterN> hmm
<WalterN> now its not letting me change the icons...
<recon_lap> craigbass1976: maybe, but how do you get an ip?  think we getting side tracked
<David-A> keithclark_: with not the right options to rsync, it may not preserve permission info for files, and if the user rsyncing is not root it is not able to copy all system files
<David-A> *not root or not sudo
<keithclark_> David-A, yes, I rsynced using sudo.  Now I have no sudo access
<craigbass1976> recon_lap, Right.  I'm going back to smoke signals and carrier pigeons.  :)
<WalterN> and some icons are missing again, as described before
<keithclark_> Without sudo access, I cannot add myself back into sudoers.  I guess I'm screwed here?
<David-A> keithclark_: and with the -p or -a or equivalent option?
<craigbass1976> keithclark_, can you do it from a livecd?
<keithclark_> craigbass1976, no live cd available
<keithclark_> I'm very surprised that rsync can screw up like this.
<David-A> keithclark_: have you diagnosed what happened? do the system files have the right owners and permissions? can it be that the numeric id of user or group have changed if system and home restored in different ways?
<keithclark_> David-A, I'm not sure I understand though.  rsync should backup.  Why would it modify my system?
<David-A> keithclark_: rsync needs switches to preserve permission info. what switches did you use?
<David-A> keithclark_: cont. diagnosing, do your current user belong to admin group?
<keithclark_> I used the information found here:  http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<keithclark_> Here is the basic command I used:  rsync -avz -e ssh remoteuser@remotehost:/remote/dir /this/dir/
<keithclark_> With / and / as the source/destination
<David-A> keithclark_: is the target a filesystem that preserves unix permissions? (forgive me for asking)
<meomic> hi, im not sure if i should ask here cuz im using ubuntu 12.10 x86-64 + xfce but i'll give a try, can you guys tell me if its only me that has problem with 'application finder' long wait till launch? i mean in 12.04(i had xfce 4.10 from xubuntu backports from quantal)  it was launched 1sec after i clicked a shortcut and in 12.10 it is like 10 secs... (i have an option checked 'keep in background
<meomic> - should be fast')
<meomic> sorry to bother you guys - found already solution - someone reported same error i get on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-appfinder/+bug/1048805    thanks for your time :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048805 in xfce4-appfinder (Ubuntu) "xfrun4 launches very slowly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#xubuntu 2013-10-14
<nuf0xx> o/
<nuf0xx> any advice on wheather or not to upgrade to kernel 3.9.x to fix a card reader issue?
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's hard to say. The last time I had a card reader issue was in arch. I don't think it was the kernel.
<nuf0xx> I have confirmed that the issue with my reader is fixed in the 3.9 kernel. just wondering if it may cause othe unforseen issues. Is it stable?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh....
<Poisoned_Dragon> I try not to update the kernel beyond the version included in a release. I'm not that savvy yet.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, it can be done. I've seen people do it sucessfully.
<xabster> tumblerd crashes all the time
<xabster> is it needed?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, it shouldn't crash all the time.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, it's not super critical.
<xabster> it's annoying is what it is :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's just a thumbnailer for picture and video files.
<xabster> besides, it crashes before it generates any thumbnails
<xabster> so, why have it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Are you by chance accessing videos from a share?
<xabster> no
<xabster> it's a torrent downloaded video clip
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's when it use to crash for me.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh!
<Poisoned_Dragon> Same difference.
<xabster> hmm
<xabster> I reboot many times since
<xabster> the file is still just a file...
<Poisoned_Dragon> The thumbnailer cycles through the file for thumbnails as it's downloading.
<xabster> on the harddrive
<xabster> it's been correctly and fully downloaded for long now
<Poisoned_Dragon> eventually, it gets tired
<xabster> sudo apt-get remove tumbler ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> worst case, sudo apt-get remove tumblerd
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, jinx
<xabster> :)
<xabster> i
<xabster> i'm scared now
<xabster> "Removing xubuntu-desktop ...
<xabster> "
<xabster> it said that
<xabster> oh, i guess that's an "umbrella" kind of package
<xabster> because i no longer have ALL the standard packages in that "group", it removes it
<xabster> and leaves me with each package individually?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, the meta-package
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm told those are safe to delete. But, I get kinda scared.
<Poisoned_Dragon> When I delete meta-packages, sudo apt-get autoremove wants to remove all kinds of things that I still use.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm on the fence about meta packages.
<xabster> hmm
<gdos> is it possible to use symbolic links (either hard or soft) to point from /var/www/doc (http://localhost/doc) to file://localhost/usr/share/doc/HTML/index.html ...???
<`Fibz`> nnot sure what your trying to accomplish but yes, a symbolic link is usable. maybe an entry into the hosts file might be needed based on whatever it is your trying to do
<xabster> gdos, you want http://localhost/doc to load a file that is not in var/www ?
<gdos> yes dhelp is not loading the files in /var/www/doc/HTML as per the description but rather /usr/share/doc/HTML instead.
<gdos> i used 'sudo ln -s /usr/share/doc/HTML /var/www/help' and it nearly did it. sorta. but everything did not appear to link correctly.
<gdos> add "FollowSymLinks" as an option for your DocumentRoot
<xabster> hah, chrome crashed and gave a report, then apport crashed trying to show me the report, and the lsb_release crashed
<holstein> xabster: chrome? or chromium?
<xabster> chromium
<holstein> xabster: in 13.04?
<xabster> yes
<gdos> how do i install seamonkey?
<holstein> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> Package seamonkey does not exist in raring
<holstein> gdos: i think its been removed.. what are you trying to do?
<gdos> holstein: install it. i actually prefer that browser over ff/chromium.
<holstein> gdos: it bascially is firefox.. but, you'll need to manually install it, or find an un-offically supported ppa
<holstein> gdos: you'll see links to ppa's and other references at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey
<gdos> how'd manually install it? copy the installation directory over to /var?
<holstein> gdos: i would visit the site where the creators make the application available, and follow whatever directions they offer.. or just add one of the ppa's.. or use a more supported browser
<gdos> holstein: ok. i'm trying bratherlui's ppa
<gdos> i prefer the email app in seamonkey over thunderbird.
<holstein> gdos: as long as you are not expecting it to be an up to date, or well supported, or secure/safe product, do what you like
<gdos> how hard is it to convert a tar.bz2 to a .deb file?
<holstein> gdos: thats not the way it'll work
<holstein> gdos: you might download something in a compressed format, and open it, and build it, and then you could make a package from that
<holstein> gdos: i would just use a PPA
<gdos> ok.
<cfhowlett_> !java>me
<ubottu> cfhowlett_, please see my private message
<buu> so uh
<buu> How exactly do you use dc?
<buu> Oh, you have to print
<buu> That's not very friendly =[
<x_> aas
<Megabyte> Hello, guys
<buu> Is there someway to change which libraries a dynamically linked executable uses?
<Megabyte> I tried to unzip seamonkey, but when I run it, I get a "file not found error"
<Megabyte> what is wrong?
<buu> Megabyte: Paste the shell session in a pastebin
<Megabyte> x@Amber:~/seamonkey$ ./seamonkey
<Megabyte> bash: ./seamonkey: No such file or directory
<Megabyte> buu, It's as simple as that...
<Megabyte> the file *is* there, though
<Megabyte> buu, what is going on?
<buu> Megabyte: what is the first line of ./seamonkey ?
<Megabyte> It's a binary file
<buu> And why are you unzipping things?
<Megabyte> buu, there's no package of seamonkey for xubuntu
<Megabyte> so you must unzip a binary package
<buu> Megabyte: what does 'file ./seamonkey' say?
<Megabyte> x@Amber:~/seamonkey$ file ./seamonkey
<Megabyte> ./seamonkey: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
<buu> Megabyte: Generally speaking that particular error means that linux can't figure out how to execute that file. Its either a binary it doesn't understand or an "interpreted file" with a shebang it can't find
<buu> can you run strace ./seamonkey
<elfy> works here ok - or would if it didn't have a libasound2 error
<Megabyte> http://pastebin.com/4jwQZirJ
<Megabyte> There it is
<Megabyte> (Sorry, I'm using Links 2 for now)
<buu> welp
<buu> Megabyte: what is uname -a
<Megabyte> Linux Amber 3.8.0-31-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:03:44 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<buu> Does the x64 version work any better?
<Megabyte> I didn't see any. Perhaps it is a little obscure to find?
<bekks> buu: No. But 64bit is state of the art nowadays.
<elfy> Megabyte: there is a 64bit version http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/ - at the bottom, contributed
<elfy> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/seamonkey/releases/2.21/contrib/seamonkey-2.21.en-US.linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
<elfy> runs here ok
<Megabyte> Thanks
<Megabyte> elfy, I got the source package here, so I'll try to build from it
<Megabyte> let's see if it works...
<Megabyte> elfy, I intend to build a deb package. Is there any way I can make it available in the repository?
<elfy> Megabyte: I don't know anything about ppa's other than people can do it I'm afraid
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody know a robust solution to disable the update notifier in xfce? i set that it should be displayed, also in gconf but it is show every time i did: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> gregor3005, software center center > settings > software sources > updates > When there are updates ...
<gregor3005> cfhowlett: i can't disable it there
<gregor3005> cfhowlett: i can remove the ticks on "install updates from" but then i can't update in the background with "sudo apt-get upgradE"
<olbi> is USC there is last option which you should choose: Never. It should help :)
<gregor3005> olbi: but this is only for new releases not for software updates
<olbi> sorry, 1 option and change to never
<olbi> this should never check the updates
<olbi> so there will no be any notifications
<gregor3005> olbi: should but it doesn't do it in that way
<olbi> unless you check this manually
<gregor3005> olbi: ah, ok maybe now i understand it
<gregor3005> olbi: but i think every time when "apt-get update" is running the notification is displayed, so also when new software will be installed it notifies you about new updates
<olbi> yes :), you have ridht
<olbi> but when you install it it will be gone
<olbi> I have choose checking the updates one per week and it works
<gregor3005> olbi: ok, its the pc for my mother who has a prepaid internet access and there she has not much download volume. and i wan't to avoid that she installed updates
<gregor3005> olbi: so from time to time i come to here with my internet stick and install the updates
<r7_> Hi everyone
<r7_> I installed Xubuntu on BTRFS filesystem. And I have this error at startup: "sparse file not found, press any key to continue"
<gdos> on an another account (using desktop profile) one is unable to access desktop (wallpaper) settings. locks up everytime.
<xubuntu586> Could you pls instruct me how to enable system sounds?  I've checked the box enable system sounds but to no avail.
<xubuntu586> I would really appreciate your expertease in solving this mystery :)
<xubuntu586> There are sound folders, and "enable event sounts"  checkbox checked... so what's happening in between is outside of my current knowledge...
<aicasn> this is totally OT so i apologize but i thought you folks might have a better idea....  i need to put a free office suite onto a lady's PC. does anyone know whether OOo or libreoffice works better on windows?  thanks
<Pici> aicasn: try asking in ##windows
<aicasn> i shall try...
<cub> aicasn: Better is depending on how you ask. I have run both with no issues, though I prefer libreoffice
<cub> -how +who
<aicasn> most compatible vs. MS office. this lady is older and not techie.  if the program she uses to open her .docx files garbles them then the program isn't useful
<bekks> aicasn: that may happen - blame it on M$.
<cub> hmm then I'm not sure. I get some docx which opens in libreoffice, but layout and fonts might be different and not look so good sometimes
<buu> Isn't libreoffice the newer/more maintained one
<aicasn> MS is completely freekin retarded. They won't sell me a copy of Office 2010 for her. The want her to upgrade (pay $$) for Windows 8 (on her dual-core 1.2GHz, 512MB RAM dinosaur), then get her to buy a copy of Office Live
<aicasn> i was on the phone for like 3 hours this morning looking for a little help. Nada
<bekks> aicasn: Office 2010 isnt sold anymore by MS, and you may get it officially from various stores. And it is offtopic in here :)
<bgardner> ...very, very OT...
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Pop-Tart> Hiya! I just installed Xubuntu. I know this is a dumb question and I should Google more, but how do I change the color of the titlebar? Does a theme do that, or is it an option under Appearance?
<buu> Pop-Tart: Have you tried settings -> appearance?
<Pop-Tart> Yes, I've checked there.
<knome> Pop-Tart, the xfwm themes mainly control the window borders. see under settings manager -> window manager -> tab style
<buu> Isn't the top bar actually a panel?
<knome> Pop-Tart, some xfwm themes allow the gtk themes (in settings manager -> appearance -> tab style) to manage the colors though
<buu> oh
<buu> Titlebar of windows?
<Pop-Tart> Yes
<buu> Heh, I thought you meant the top panel =]
<Pop-Tart> I just want to change the color from white/grey to something darker/black, like the top panel. It hurts my eyes.
<Pop-Tart> I still haven't managed to figure it out yet, but basically I just want this: http://i.imm.io/1iph8.png to look like this: http://i.imm.io/1iphp.png
<`Fibz`> window manager -> themes , + panel options -> appearance
<`Fibz`> all are in launcher -> settings -> settings manager
<`Fibz`> might need to right click task bar -> properties -> show flat buttons
<peyam> hi
<`Fibz`> hi
<gregor30051> hi, i have a problem with the networkconnection on an workstation, when i do "dhclient eth0" it works perfect. but when i configure the network with the network applet i didn't get any connection. also is it not possible to see my networkconfiguration in the applet to click on it
<gregor30051> in grayed text i see that the device is not managed. what should that mean?
<`Fibz`> xubuntu version?
<gregor30051> `Fibz`: 13.04. clean installed and updated
<`Fibz`> you can disable network manager from autostart and use /etc/network/interfaces instead
<gregor30051> `Fibz`: thx i try it
<gregor30051> `Fibz`: now i have dhcp automatically on that device but the applet configuration are not shown
<`Fibz`> if you have a chance, try confirming it on a virtual machine or something and submit a bug report
<`Fibz`> i've got a box running 13.04 32bit with internet access through eth0 with no issues over here
<gregor30051> `Fibz`: i found a solution and the cause: in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf in the ifupdown section managed was set to false :-)
<`Fibz`> ah
<gregor30051> `Fibz`: the next problem will be to fix the problem with the gsm usb stick
<dvanduzer> I've got something very broken about my 13.04 install and my nvidia twinview. Is 13.04 supposed to still be using xfce 4.10?
<`Fibz`> yes
<`Fibz`> i wouldnt expect a new xfce untill 12
<`Fibz`> but i dont know
<theixle> When I boot Xubuntu I get an error message that I'm trying to diagnose to speed up booting time. Does anyone know what 'usb 1-1.1: string descriptor 0 read error: -22' means?
<linuxuz3r> how do i make xubuntu turn off monitor after not using for a while
<dvanduzer> `Fibz`: thanks much.  the configuration is working in lightdm, but I log in, wait for a minute, and it kicks me back to the login screen. any hints you'd suggest?
<theixle> linuxuz3r: Settings Manager -> Power Management or Screensaver whichever you prefer
<`Fibz`> theixle, http://www.cm19a.com/2013/02/how-to-disable-linux-kernel-drivers.html
<linuxuz3r> theixle, i cant find the screensaver
<`Fibz`> linuxuz3r,  launcher -> settings -> settings manager -> Power Manager -> On AC -> Monitor
<linuxuz3r> `Fibz`, thanks
<theixle> Thanks Fibz
<`Fibz`> dvanduzer,  maybe something in here?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/129610/login-screen-wont-accept-my-password
<dvanduzer> `Fibz`: thanks, I'll try nuking my .Xauthority.
<yeik> anybody here good with dpkg that could possibly help me look at an issue http://pastebin.com/X7KW8v7w
#xubuntu 2013-10-15
<gdos> whenever i login to my account, my wireless keeps asking for the password. when i check wireless settings its already there. something get goofed up?
<`Fibz`> revert to 12.10
<`Fibz`> naw, what version are you running?
<`Fibz`> what wireless chipset? what kind of encryption?
<holstein> gdos: are you doing automatic login?
<holstein> yeik: do you have PPA's added?
<holstein> yeik: i would run "sudo apt-get autoremove libldap-2.4-2 libldap-2.4-2:i386" and then, if that completes with no error, i would run "sudo apt-get update" and get that to complete with no error, and then start fresh from there
<holstein> yeik: are you trying to ultimately install some 32bit app in a 64bit OS?
<yeik> holstein, i have done that
<holstein> yeik: you have done what
<yeik> holstein, i have had some around for a while it seems, I used dpkg to remove some of them, try to reconfigure
<yeik> i have checked my ppas and done apt-get autoremove
<holstein> yeik: so, "sudo apt-get update" finishes with no errors?
<yeik> holstein, no
<holstein> yeik: then, open a terminal, and run 'sudo apt-get update' and share errors via pastebin
<yeik> holstein, so wine1.4 and wine1.4-common were in a dependent loop
<holstein> yeik: if you have added PPA's, you might want to purge them
<yeik> update works upgrade fails
<yeik> sorry, should have read your question  better
<holstein> yeik: you want to purge the ppa's you have, and try again?
<yeik> how/
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<holstein> yeik: ^ i use that
<yeik> can't install it
<holstein> http://hackedbellini.org/applications/ppa-purge-the-best-friend-for-people-who-lives-on-bleeding-edge/
<holstein> yeik: what is the error message?
<yeik> http://pastebin.com/afJ21jKx
<holstein> yeik: remove the packages with issues listed there
<holstein> "sudo apt-get autoremove libldap-2.4-2 libldap-2.4-2:i386"
<yeik> holstein, http://pastebin.com/DhgnMtK6
<holstein> yeik: i would just keep going
<holstein> yeik: when i see "this package is causeing a problem" i remove it..
<yeik> install everything that depends on it?
<yeik> smbclient, winbind?
<holstein> yeik: what im implying is a removal of packages, til you get things sorted out enough to install ppa-purge
<holstein> yeik: remove as much as you can that is "broken", get the unsupported sources removed and unsupported packages purged, then try and fix what you are dealing with
<holstein> i would try "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" and see if it'll go through
<yeik> holstein, i did, it won't install
<holstein> yeik: you did what? and what wont what? and with what error message?
<yeik> http://pastebin.com/uhgZA8U6
<yeik> holstein, i tried installing ppa-purge, i get the error message about the libldap-2.4-2 and libldap-2.4-2:i386
<holstein> yeik: if "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" wont work, then remove *everthing* that is causing the issue til "sudo apt-get update" completes with no error and you can install pacakges
<holstein> yeik: *remove* those packages
<holstein> "sudo apt-get autoremove libldap-2.4-2 libldap-2.4-2:i386" and paste errors
<yeik> if you look at my pastebins, i did
<holstein> yeik: OK.. then, keep going.. til you get it cleaned up
<holstein> yeik: keep cleaning.., and trying the suggested -f flag
<yeik> holstein, I don't think it is wise to keep trying to remove everything, it wants to remove git, transmission, and many more things that seem like it could just break the system.
<holstein> yeik: if you have unsuppported sources added that are adding broken packages, you might need to remove quite a bit to get it back to "stable"
<holstein> yeik: what would i do? keep working back, alternating between "autoremove *whatever*" and "apt-get -f install" til something works and i can purge my PPA's
<yeik> holstein, just seems dangerous as a suggestion. to keep removing packages. I don't think it was a bad source.
<holstein> yeik: OK.. good luck
<holstein> yeik: its not "dangerous" to remove packages that are giving you errors..
<yeik> holstein, even if those packages are part of the core of your os? maybe a wireless driver?
<holstein> yeik: if they are "broken", then the packaging system needs to be fixed
<holstein> yeik: if you want to use your system "as-is", you can..
<holstein> yeik: i have literally done this before, and suggested doing it before.. plus, im not saying "just remove everything".. im saying, alternate with the -f flag command that doenst remove anything
<yeik> it is use-able, but not working, updates, etc, installations all break.
 * yeik nods
<yeik> just seems dangerous. there is a kerneloops-daemon that wants to be removed.
<holstein> yeik: and, how about when you run "sudo apt-get -f install" ? instead?
<yeik> i still get the failed error, dpkg returned error 1
<yeik> libldap-2.4-2:amd64 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4.3 cannot be configured because libldap-2.4-2:i386 is in a different version (2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4.4)
<holstein> yeik: whatever you have tried to install that is depending on that should be removed
<yeik> i did a dpkg -force-all libldap-2.4-2:i386 a few days ago to remove it.
<yeik> err dpkg remove -force-all
<holstein> yeik: at some point, if you have days in this, you should consider that a fresh install will take maybe only a few minutes
<yeik> holstein, indeed, that would be the easier route. I like to figure out the issue, and find a way to solve it.
<holstein> not sure what you tried to install.. looks to me like a 32bit app on a 64bit box.. but, if you can trace back to what is looking for that, or put it back.. you might be able to get the package system stable
<holstein> yeik: dont install PPA's..
<holstein> yeik: it could be that simple..
<yeik> holstein, i have had issues before, it was suggested that I might have upgraded from 32 to 64 bit, don't know how i would have done that... but I was having strange issues. was easier to fix than this though
<holstein> yeik: you can do that, so i dont think so
<yeik> holstein, I didn't think so either.
<holstein> yeik: i think you have installed something that is looking for a different version of a package than what it is finding..
<holstein> yeik: if you can remove that pacakge, and ask it not to be looking for any pacakge, then you can theoretically get the system back
<yeik> holstein, I think I am going to reboot, try doing a dpkg remove -force-all for libldap-2.4-2 and see if that does anything. at worse, it will probably break everything that depends on it , all the way down
<holstein> yeik: see what its depends are
<yeik> is there an easy command for that?
<holstein> yeik: i usually use synaptic. there are gui tools in the menu that work great for this
<holstein> yeik: there is also a "fix broken packages" button that can be helpful
<yeik> holstein, if it were only that easy, huh?
<holstein> yeik: have you tried it?
<yeik> holstein, synaptic package manager doesn't open, ubuntu software center crashes.
<holstein> yeik: launch it from the terminal and see what the errors are
<holstein> i think you have a compromised system with more issues that just what we are seeing with this apt error message
 * yeik When I break something, I break it good. otherwise I rarely need help to work on it.
 * yeik will work on it.
<yeik> thanks holstein.
<holstein> yeik: good luck...
<yeik> holstein, thanks. I'll try to let you know how it goes.
<pat> Hey guys, do any of you know where to disable tiling snap or sticky edges in xfce?
<Poisoned_Dragon> pat, Settings Manager; Window Manager; Advanced Tab; Uncheck "Snap Windows to Borders"
<pat> thanks Poisoned_Dragon :-)
<pat> was driving me nuts
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, np
<searcher> i want to install 13.04 using bootable USB.
<searcher> can some one provide me the reference link to make bootable xubuntu usb.
<cfhowlett> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<searcher> thank you cfhowlett
<m3kk> is xubuntu faster then elementary luna? If someone tried both?
<m3kk> How is it with update ie when 13.10 comes to ubuntu does it come at the same time to xubuntu or must xubuntu team do some tweaking and check for bugs before release 13.10 xubuntu?
<m2kk> this is such a HUGE differnce to ubuntu with unity, i loaded ubuntu 13,04 with unity and it just froze and did lagged pretty badly
<GridCube> m2kk, unity is more resource intensive than xfce
<m2kk> GridCube, like a thousands times?
<GridCube> i wouldnt know, i've never bothered to check unity myself
<m2kk> GridCube, you would be suprised.. i just checked liveUSB. it was not usable. Im now sitting in liveUSB xubuntu , browsing the web, IRC, terminal , driconf running and it doesnt show a little slowdowna at all!
<knome> m2kk, do you have a support question?
<GridCube> :) thats vert good
<m2kk> knome, Yeah i had but i forgot sorry i wont ot more.
<gdos> 2 part question (answer on one might give me the answer i'm looking for on the other question): how come when i install software (like wine for instance), on my account it shows up at the top of my menu but on other accounts its placed where i believe it should be: deeper in the menu. my other question: how can i reset my xfce4 settings back to default (i.e. pull the default settings from the system)?
<knome> gdos, if you want to reset to default settings, just remove the appropriate config dir in your home (eg. remove ~/.config to get rid of all (think: almost all) settings)
<gdos> knome: any reason why my menu would show up differently than, say, my kids' menus?
<knome> gdos, maybe you're using a custom menu
<gdos> knome: no. i am using the default menu.
<gdos> knome: is there a way to edit the default menu for everyone?
<knome> gdos, yep, look in /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus (though take into account that stuff in ~ will override)
<gdos> knome how i edit? says i can't write back the file.
<knome> gdos, you need sudo rights to edit those files.
<gdos> i have sudo rights but how do i edit?
<knome> gdos, alt+f2, run: gksudo mousepad /path/to/file
<gdos> ok hold on.
<rtdos> knome: how do i open menu the gui menu editor. can it be edited with gksudo (elevated privs)?
<knome> rtdos, i don't think there is a designed way to edit the system-wide menus via GUI.
<knome> rtdos, some menu editors (like menulibre, i think) could be able to edit any menu file you specify
<knome> rtdos, but you can basically edit your own menu, then copy that over the system-wide configuration file
<rtdos> what would be the filename?
<knome> rtdos, look in ~/.config/menus
<rtdos> i do have something weird happening to my menus now that i think about it...some icons are actually larger in the menu than the other normal sized icons.
<knome> which applications?
<rtdos> super tux cart.
<gdos> knome: can the menu in ~/.config/menus be copied over to /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus ?
<knome> gdos, yes. but please do not direct messages to me; others are able to answer as well
<gdos> knome: ok. (i was just continuing our discussion)
<knome> sure. but if it's been last active one hour ago, better to ask everybody
<gdos> OK. :)
<gdos> i just installed IceWM and it loads fine but i would like to know where the file is located which is displayed in lightdm's login screen (i.e. the drop down menu which displays Xubuntu, Xfce, etc.) ?
<gdos> how do i restart alsa? or the my audio output hardware? the only device that shows up is the dummy audio device.
<gdos> how do i restart my audio output hardware? the only device that shows up is the dummy audio device.
<gdos> two part question because i think one is related to the other: 1. how do edit services (which ones start and which ones don't)?  2. my physical audio device has now become my dummy audio device. I followed the instructions here but to no avail (meaning these instructions didn't work for me):   http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/ (i'm thinking my issue is related to JACK)
<Poisoned_Dragon> gdos, if it's a dummy device now, maybe it's a driver issue.
<legg1> anyone using streamtuner2?
<Poisoned_Dragon> No. I stream using RadioTray.
<legg1> Using radiotray now too, but there's a lack of trance
<legg1> tried streamtuner2, but, it just lags like crazy and wont start playing
<Poisoned_Dragon> You know, you can add your own streams to radiotray
<Poisoned_Dragon> just get some trance from DI.FM
<legg1> hm
<legg1> how do i get the radio-address?
<legg1> oooh got the .pls
<legg1> Thanks a bunch Poisoned_Dragon !
<Poisoned_Dragon> Tell you what... I have a login there. Tell me what chans you want, I'll dpaste them for you. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, cool
<Poisoned_Dragon> :)
<legg1> oh i got .pls, now to add that one. it wants a url :p
<legg1> Alright, i just had the brains. changed to VLC and copied the play-button url into the radioplay one
<legg1> works perfect, thanks again, and sorry for the r-tarded questions :P
<ObrienDave> no such thing as r-tarded questions :))
<legg1> it is when you've been hobby'ing and working with computers for 20+ years
<legg1> :p
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, it's not retarded. RadioTray does have a bit of a learning curve.
<legg1> basic things. however, i suppose i can thank beer for my brain-freeze
<legg1> but is it ever good with this heat!
<k0r1n>  Running xubuntu, this: "xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p /backdrop/screen0/monitor0/image-path -s /path/to/wallpaper" does nothing.. I'm not sure what broke it.. last night updates or xfce4-theme-manager (did both last night, noticed today i couldnt use the command anymore), any thoughts?
#xubuntu 2013-10-16
<puff> Anybody home?
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520 with optimus, and a dock.  I'm running ubuntu 13.04.  I'm trying to figure out how to get the external video to work via something besides the VGA port.  HDMI port on the thinkpad, DVI port on the dock, HDMI port on the dock, any of these.  And/or get the extra video out on the dock working.
<puff> (with xubuntu-desktop).
<gdos> ok i got my sound back but my volume control (and mixer) are missing. suggetions?
<bazhang> !crosspost | gdos
<ubottu> gdos: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<xubuntu473> hi everyone
<xubuntu473> im newbie
<`Fibz`> hi
<legg1> [AMSG] Seeking Photoshop familiar who can design a header, and advice general color layout for a full gaming portal. Reward? Feeling good + a few % of each profit from each tournament.
<buu> wow
<buu> Qops
<buu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergeny! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - gnomefreak, cody-somerville, TheSheep, Myrtti, Pricey, knome, charlie-tca, bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, mneptok, Pici, pleia2, Unit193 or astraljava!
<tsimpson> legg1: please don't post offtopic messages here
<legg1> sorry, was a amsg. i'll see if i can write a script to post on whitelist channels:)
<gdos> knome: what was that location you gave me (in my home directory) and the one in the /etc directory for the menu?
<honestabe> howdy folks!
<legg1> Howdy captain
<honestabe> I've got a cursor theme problem
<honestabe> and was curious if you fine chaps had the solution
<legg1> uhm
<honestabe> i can change my theme
<legg1> i'm no expert
<legg1> but, cursor problem ?
<honestabe> for my mouse, but the default pointer is not affected
<legg1> sounds like a permission issue
<honestabe> hmmm
<honestabe> well, the theme is changing
<legg1> do a sudo chown -R  <username> ~/
<honestabe> just not the standard arrow
<legg1> then change it
<legg1> and restart
<legg1> hm
<honestabe> i have.
<legg1> what desktop ?
<legg1> xfce+
<legg1> ?
<honestabe> xubuntu xfce4
<honestabe> 13.04
<legg1> hm
<honestabe> xfce4.1
<legg1> i run xfce4 13.04 xubuntu
<legg1> never had that problem
<honestabe> bizarre.
<legg1> i've ran xfce/fluxbox since debian 5/ubuntu 8/etc
<legg1> only problem i've had
<legg1> is background on desktop
<legg1> never mousepointer
<legg1> but to fix that, i ran the command i wrote here
<honestabe> i have a history of bizarre theme problems
<legg1> then it was sortes
<legg1> -s+d
<legg1> what if you change to a already provided theme
<legg1> still the same?
<honestabe> same thing
<legg1> wtf
<honestabe> irk?
<honestabe> *ikr?
<legg1> i think, it's not xubuntu, it's xfce that is wrong
<honestabe> but the xfce people are always so quiet :(
<legg1> do ./join #xfce
<legg1> ask there tbh
<honestabe> i did
<legg1> ah
<legg1> well
<legg1> it's late
<honestabe> they're like ents
<legg1> but it is indeed a strange problem
<honestabe> i only have strange problems with xfce.
<legg1> weirdly enough, on my new laptop, Xubuntu is the only distro that will actually install
<legg1> :S
<legg1> else i get EFI/UEFI errors, HDD Access errors, GPU Problems with the new (WORST FUCKING DRIVER EVER) nuevou problems etc
<honestabe> heh
<legg1> that new driver
<legg1> nuevoen
<legg1> or wtf it is
<legg1> i wish someone killed it
<legg1> with a massive fire
<legg1> it's the wrost thing ever to be implemented into the linux kernel
<legg1> thanks to 3.x >
<honestabe> i doubt it's the worst thing
<legg1> it is
<legg1> really
<legg1> name me one thing
<legg1> that is worse
<legg1> please
<honestabe> i guess i can't
<honestabe> but surely something worse has been released
<legg1> well there you go
<legg1> i dont think so
<legg1> really
<legg1> i cant remember one thing, that was worse than the kernel-implementation of a graphicsdriver
<legg1> the oldschool XFree86 driver, was better
<legg1> and that driver drove people to madnesss
<legg1> -s
<legg1> wtf
<legg1> oh
<legg1> ye
<legg1> here we are
<legg1> i actually forgot what channel i was being cynical in
<legg1> :S
<honestabe> generalized crankiness!
<legg1> http://chanstats.slaen.net/ - feel free, if you do sha256 :)
<legg1> #CryptoSquid is the minute-wise announce
<legg1> And i'm not cranky!
<legg1> I'm generally happy
<legg1> but
<legg1> someone will have to try REAL hard
<legg1> to get me more upset, regarding ANYTHING, compared to the kernel-based universal gpu driver
<honestabe> any thoughts gentlemen?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> my monitor seems to not turn off after setting the timer after 10 mins
<linuxuz3r> it always go to screen saver mode
<linuxuz3r> how do i turn off the monitor after a specified period of time and not go to screensaver mode
<linuxuz3r> 12.04 ubuntu and installed xubuntu desktop
<linuxuz3r> anyone
<legg1> why would you install 12.04 ?
<legg1> sorry for the question, just want to know
<linuxuz3r> i have ubuntu 12.04 and installed xubuntu desktop
<legg1> do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<legg1> first sudo apt-get update
<legg1> then
<legg1> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<koegs> linuxuz3r: i suggest disable monitor management in power-saving settings
<legg1> you should be rid of all problems
<koegs> then enabling monitor managent in xscreensaver-settings, thiis works for me
<elfy> legg1: what has any of that got to do with a screensave/monitor issue?
<legg1> Primary: stop using outdated software. When all software is up to date - start troubleshooting
<legg1> 12.04 is quite old
<honestabe> it's the latest lts release on the the xubuntu website
<honestabe> though, it is quite old
<linuxuz3r> koegs, i dont have xscreensaver-settings
<koegs> linuxuz3r: its in settings -> screensaver
<honestabe> koegs, know anything about cursor themes?
<koegs> honestabe: put the cursor folder to /usr/share/icons, enable it in the settings and also edit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme to reflect the name of the cursor.theme
<honestabe> trying that
<linuxuz3r> koegs thanks
<k0r1n> Running xubuntu, this: "xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p /backdrop/screen0/monitor0/image-path -s /path/to/wallpaper" does nothing.. I'm not sure what broke it.. last night updates or xfce4-theme-manager (did both last night, noticed today i couldnt use the command anymore), any thoughts?
<honestabe> koegs, unfortunately that did not fix it
<koegs> honestabe: strange thing, you might have to file a bug report
<honestabe> Oh god why.
<koegs> honestabe: do you use the xfce PPAs or plain xubuntu 13.04?
<honestabe> plain ol xubuntu 13.04
<honestabe> vanilla xubuntu 13.04 installed last night
<koegs> dont have that here for testing, sorry
<honestabe> with the only real change being nvidia 3.10 drivers, and a few ppas
<honestabe> (ppas for minor stuff, such as netflix)
<honestabe> so, it strikes me as bizarre that this would happen
<honestabe> thanks for the help koegs and legg1
<honestabe> i'll be back to harass you fine knowledgable folks later, but for now i must be off
<legg1> wtf did i do ?
<honestabe> you attempted to help
<legg1> oh
<legg1> ok then, you're welcome
<legg1> :p
<honestabe> it was lackluster
<honestabe> but hell, i'm grateful
<legg1> that is great :)
<honestabe> anywho, peace
<legg1> even if bad help, help is help, right ?
<legg1> ah he left :<
<k0r1n> Yes, in some cases all help is appreciated.. like in my case :P
<pat> hey guys my two monitors don't align properly
<pat> like in the middle
<pat> and the mouse always get stuck
<pat> if i try and move it from 1 monitor to the other
<pat> if my mouse is in the corner(ish), is there a way to align them easily? like in windows you go into display settings and drag the monitors up a bit
<rsajdok> When will the new version? Which of day?
<baizon> rsajdok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<rsajdok> baizon: thanks
<xubuntu138> hi
<xubuntu138> Eduard Warkentin
<bgardner> Well, that was random...
<well_laid_lawn> random is as random does
<xubuntu986> hello !! Do you know where I could find a way to set compiz under xubuntu saucy ? I'm working with unity too.
<GridCube> xubuntu986, last time i checked compiz wasnt really getting any updates for outside unity, in any case you can try to replace xfwm4 with "compiz --replace"
<xubuntu986> Thank's for your reply. I've already donne this ... big mess with unity plugin that can't stay deactivated ... and hugly screen painting.
<GridCube> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<xubuntu986> I will try again with that procedure. thanks
<GridCube> xubuntu986, or as what ubottu says try asking on #compiz
<xubuntu031> Help on possible scsi harddrives ?
<xubuntu031> cant install xubuntu onto an old sony vaio laptop
<xubuntu031> no-one with scsi advise ?
<GridCube> xubuntu031, you shouldnt have any problem as far as i know
<GridCube> !scsi
<xubuntu031> I wouldn't have thought so either when i started with this gig
<xubuntu031> the LIVE CD's work
<xubuntu031> erhhh
<xubuntu031> rather , some of them do/ some versions
<xubuntu031> the ones that can load, work the balls,
<xubuntu031> them that dont, are just black boxes
<GridCube> xubuntu031, the problem might be in other place
<xubuntu031> name's ed
<xubuntu031> I've checked the MD5 values on all the cd burns, and they checkout
<GridCube> are you sure your cpu supports PAE enabled kernels?
<xubuntu031> So , its gotta either be the video card, or the harddrives
<GridCube> xubuntu031, as i said, are you sure your cpu supports PAE? if not you need a non PAE kernel
<xubuntu031> Would figure them that wont load a screen are/might be video card problems/drivers/version/manufacturers
<xubuntu031> P3 intell
<gdos> ok, i now i have my menu the way i want it. where do i copy the config file for my menu from to so that it is the default menu for everyone?
<GridCube> xubuntu031, are you listening to me?
<xubuntu031> pae isn't it automatic paging ?
<xubuntu031> page addressing
<xubuntu031> page address enabled, / ?
<GridCube> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<xubuntu031> listening gridcube
<GridCube> xubuntu031, old cpus cant handle PAE enabled kernels, thats why older livecds or other isos from other distros might work and newer wont
<xubuntu031> ok
<xubuntu031> advise please
<GridCube> last version of xubuntu that has a non pae kernel was 12.04
<xubuntu031> ok
<GridCube> see if that works for you, or see lubuntu, they might have non pae kernels yet
<xubuntu031> that's your advise ? stick below v12.04 ?
<xubuntu031> and non pae ?
<xubuntu031> BRB
<xubuntu031> back
<GridCube> xubuntu031, or try lubuntu, they are probably still shipping non pae kernels
<xubuntu031> Willdo... thanks
<GridCube> :) good luck
<xubuntu031> chuckle,, think i'm gonna need it,, and a  crowbar
<xubuntu031> thanks again
<GridCube> xubuntu031, you can also try other distros, for older computers
<gdos> xubuntu031 you can also try susestudio (i know its off topic but you then you can build your own distro and test it out first before you download)
<GridCube> he's gone gdos
<gdos> GridCube: oh. didn't realize he left that quickly :)
<gdos> GridCube: oh. didn't realize he left that quickly :)
<gdos> ok, i now i have my menu the way i want it. where do i copy the config file for my menu from to so that it is the default menu for everyone?
<GridCube> <knome> gdos, yep, look in /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus (though take into account that stuff in ~ will override)
<GridCube> i guess, thats what knome said yesterday
<gdos> so i copy the file from ~/.menus to /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus ?
<GridCube> see what is there first
<GridCube> (dont go around copy pasting stuff if you are not sure what it does)
<knome> i would also take backups, if it doesn't go as you planned
<gdos> ok.
<gdos> ok made back up and copied the file over. try it out now. :)
<escapereality> 13.10 tomorrow? thinking of moving from ubuntu 12.04. i wont get any amazon bloat right?
<olbi> w8 about a month :D
<elfy> I have no idea what amazon bloat is - but if you're alluding to a unity scope then no, we don't use them
<olbi> I have 12.04 too, and wainting for fixing the most anoying bugs :P
<olbi> Xfce rox :D
<olbi> good that in PPA are packages for 4.11 :)
<escapereality> ok cool, maybe i should wait, but i really want to get going with xfce ;)
<gdos> does xubuntu install jackd or jackd2 by default (i.e. during the initial installation phase)?
<ObrienDave> no
<gdos> could jackd jackd2 be the cause of my audio problems? (system mixer only lists dummy (or virtual) device for audio, no hardware device)
<ObrienDave> not sure on that. I've had terrible luck getting anythink Jack to work
<ObrienDave> *anything
<gdos> ok i'm purging jackd jackd2 will post back here if it works. if it does may be something to share if other ppl have similar issues.
<Thisegzz> so tomorrow will 13.10 be released?
<Thisegzz> any idea at what time?
<bekks> Thisegzz: After it is replicated onto all main mirrors.
<Thisegzz> ok thanks but that doesn't say much
<Thisegzz> guess I'll see tomorrow... goodnight
<mapps> hmm anyone here familiar with bind?
<Unit193> Might want to as the question.
<XubuntuGamerGuy> I am looking for help un-blacklisting xpad.
<DJJeff> Thunar does not support connections to sftp or ssh yet?
<DJJeff> having to switch back and forth from Thunar and Nautilus is getting to me
<DJJeff> Thunar looks nicer and behaves better but Nautilus seems to have more features and plugins
<DJJeff> can not have the best of both worlds nope
#xubuntu 2013-10-17
<clifter> What is terminal command to see what version Ubuntu you are working in?
<DJJeff> try cat /etc/*release
<DJJeff> or also try cat /etc/issue
<DJJeff> or leave the channel before an answer works too
<GridCube> DJJeff, for the future its lsb_releas
<GridCube> lsb_release
<GridCube> :)
<DJJeff> my works too
<GridCube> P:
<xubuntu330> hi, there! does anyone know how to install Tor or any other Onion browser under Xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> yes, go to the TOR web site and follow the instructions
<Unit193> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ObrienDave> just remember, configuring TOR as an exit relay will get you banned from freenode
<Unit193> (exit node)  Though you can connect to Freenode over Tor, as long as you auth with SASL.
<xubuntu330> thanks! that was sweet!
<Yowl> anyone here?
<xubuntu330> many people here!
<xubuntu330> I am from Brazil. Sao Paulo. www.ufscar.br
<ObrienDave> xubuntu330... if you really want to do it right, go get T.A.I.L.S.
<xubuntu330> what is TAILS?
<ObrienDave> The Amnesic Incognito Live System. runs off a bootable USB. VERY secure
<xubuntu330> How do I get it?
<ObrienDave> https://tails.boum.org/
<ObrienDave> uses Onion also
<xubuntu330> cool! I will check it out! thanks!
<ObrienDave> welcome
<xubuntu330> :-) cheers from Brazil!
<Yowl> Is xubuntus release usually or always behind ubuntus?
<Yowl> Or do they often or always come out at the same time?
<xubuntu330> they come out almost at the same time
<xubuntu330> ubuntu comes first then followed by its different flavors
<ObrienDave> as soon as the main mirrors get populated, they will announce the release
<xubuntu786> hi
<ObrienDave> yes?
<Yowl> Anyone know about LVM?
<ObrienDave> didn't you get enough info on the other channel?
<Yowl> I ask because I need information
<gdos> using the locate command, how would i pipe the output of locate through the cp (copy) command and copy all occurences of, say for example, *.mp3 located on my hard-drive to a directory specified by me (~\me\mp3)?
<Gumby> for i in $( find /home/terryr/.cache/shotwell/ -name '*.mp3' ); do cp -v $i ~/me/mp3; done
<Gumby> something like that, of course with the find path changed
<Gumby> I think this has issues with filenames with quotes, spaces etc
<gdos> Gumby: could i pipe the output of locate to cp?
<Gumby> I wouldnt bother with a pipe, just use the example I gave but with locate instead
<gdos> Gumby: like this? for i in $( locate '*.mp3' ); do cp -v $i ~/me/mp3
<Gumby> yup
<Gumby> again, you'll have issues with folders that have spaces and special characters though
<Gumby> I think you can double ' the $i to get past that, I can't 100% remember though
<gdos> Gumby: i get this error: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<Gumby> you forgot the ; done
<gdos> Gumby: got it working. thanks.
<Gumby> good job, and you're welcome
<gdos> what's a good, small (i.e. small memory small screensize) mp3/ogg player?
<toros> happy xubuntu release day for everyone!
<xabster> When I want to resize windows it's really hard to hit the corners... solution?
<xabster> there is like a 1-pixel area that i have to hit
<elfy> xabster: can be a bit tricky - which is why I don't do it that way - have a look here http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<ObrienDave> ! Isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<elfy> xabster: personally I find the alt+right click+ drag method easiest
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<elfy> ObrienDave: can you go and play with the bot in -offtopic please
<Unit193> (or -bots)
<elfy> or anywhere but here
<xabster> elfy, ill see if i can get used to it, but seems very nice
<elfy> easier to get used to that than fight trying to do it the other way :)
<mjayk> Haya all, I want xubuntu 13.10 and i cant seam to find an ISO for it. As a fix I used ubuntu 13.10 and apt-get install xubuntu-desktop anyone know of a straight 13.10 iso ?
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds
<elfy> you can get it from there - and at the same time you can test it for us :)
<elfy> but it's not actually released yet
<mjayk> elfy: thanks will download that now and install it tonight
<mjayk> i dont like installing a new desktop after installing an os it feels like it should be bloated
<xabster> I can list a serial port with my custom program located at /dev/ttyS0 -- how do I check which kind of hardware registered that ?
<ObrienDave> You can get the beta2 release from  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/saucy/beta-2/
<xabster> nevermind :)
<mjayk> ObrienDave: dont have access to a web browser atm is there a daily xubuntu ? (im new to xfce :) )
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if there going to be a new xbuntu like in linux mint?
<Unit193> A new xubuntu what?
<cfhowlett> perlsyntax, ???? yes, xubuntu 13.10
<perlsyntax> xcfe desktop
<Unit193> What version does it have?
<cfhowlett> perlsyntax, xfce updates on their own schedule, so yes at some point
<Unit193> !info xfce4 saucy
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Sysi> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<perlsyntax> i rem it has 9.10
<perlsyntax> i think
<Unit193> There has never been a version "9.10" of Xfce.
<perlsyntax> how do i look up what verion i have
<bgardner> perlsyntax: Run xfce4-about
<perlsyntax> in the seach tool you mean.
<cfhowlett> perlsyntax, run it in a terminal
<bgardner> perlsyntax: I actually meant at a command prompt
<perlsyntax> 4.10
<perlsyntax> that must be the new one that out.
<perlsyntax> will Xbuntu come with 4.10 in 13.10?
<cfhowlett> !saucy|perlsyntax,
<ubottu> perlsyntax,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<perlsyntax> sorry i asked.
<cfhowlett> perlsyntax, no need to be.  details at the other channel.
<gdos> what's a good, small (i.e. small memory small screensize) mp3/ogg player?
<cfhowlett> gdos, mplayer
<Sysi> audacious is more graphical
<gdos> so whats the difference between mplayer and mplayer2?
<baizon> gdos: http://www.mplayer2.org/differences/
<gdos> thanks baizon
<qwertz__> will 13.10 still be using xscreensaver?
<cfhowlett> !saucy|qwertz_,
<ubottu> qwertz_,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<gdos> cfhowlett: i'm sure xubuntu will but what about ubuntu: doesn't ubuntu use the gnome-screensaver?
<cfhowlett> gdos, gnome was replaced by unity.  seek no gnome here.
<qwertz__> my question is purely about aesthetics: i simply don't like how xscreensaver looks
<cfhowlett> qwertz_, understood.  there are alternatives.  not sure it's worth it to attempt to shoehorn gnome into xubuntu ...
<gdos> qwertz_ it looks different on every system. even suse uses xscreensaver 5.20 whilst xubuntu 13.04 uses xscreensaver 5.15 - still can't figure out why.
<gdos> i prefer xubuntu but wish it would use xscreensaver 5.20
<gdos> *BRB*
<qwertz__> yeah, sneaking gnome in doesn't really seem to be an alternative
<Sysi> I think xscreensaver might've been replaced with lightlocker
<cfhowlett> Sysi, xscreensave on 12.04 ...
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 13.10 is out! Download from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<FiremanEd> !bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<Hunter1> Hi everyone was wondering if I update beta 2 does that make it the same as the final release?
<qwertz__> Hunter1,  yes
<qwertz__> how's upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 going? did anyone try yet? how smooth did it go?
<Hunter1> hey qwertz thanks for that.... Thought I might have to download the final version
<qwertz__> Hunter1,  no, you're fine
<qwertz__> i'm waiting for the first upgrade experiences to pop up on the internet
<Hunter1> I'm finding it a great release except for the volume icon in the taskbar.. I click on it and there is no menu
<elfy>  known issue Hunter1 - it's on the release notes
<Hunter1> Cheers for that elfy
<elfy> Hunter1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<Hunter1> thanks elfy I'll try that working around and see how it goes
<Hunter1> anyone tried ubuntu phone yet?
<qwertz__> Hunter1,  is there a phone yet?
<qwertz__> i'm looking into buying a new smartphone
<qwertz__> so far, i as waiting for google's nexus 5
<Hunter1> sorry I meant the version 1.0 of ubuntu touch.... if you've got a nexus 4 you can install it
<Hunter1> it came out today as well
<qwertz__> but i'd be happy to go for a firefox os/ubuntu phone instead - if it rivals the nexus hardware-wise
<Hunter1> haven't had much to do with the firefox os.... haven't seen alot of it here in Aus
<Hunter1> the nexus 5 will be a fantastic bit of hardware
<qwertz__> i'm happy to replace android
<qwertz__> let's see how much of a hassle that'll be on the nexus 5
<RJ45> every 12 hours or-so, my whole system freezes completely, not even '[CTRL] + [ALT] + [F1]' does anything, not even SysRq keys!, just completely freezes! not even any lights on the keyboard., this is a new desktop build and I have done everything I can possibly do to ensure all hardware is as stable as possible, even updated the BIOS!, I've tried everything, I wanna be SURE if it's an OS problem or a Hardware problem, the total non-responsiveness
<RJ45>  leads me to believe it's a Hardware problem, but I have done literally everything even remotely possible to ensure all hardware is okay.
<RJ45> motherboard doesn't report of any clocking problems, and not a single thing is overclocked.
<RJ45> (Xubuntu 12.04.3), so, what could be wrong?
<cfhowlett> rj45 EVERY 12 hours?  Of course, we suspect clock ... somehow.  could it be hardware?  A UPS reset/powerdown/ something else?
<RJ45> well, it's not exactly on that time, sometimes 3 hours, sometimes 6 hours, it's kinda random
<RJ45> no UPS being used, PSU is one of best money can buy
<RJ45> Memtest reports everything's okay too.
<RJ45> Hardware: mobo = Asus F2A85-M, cpu = AMD A10 6700, ram =  2x4GB Crucial Balistix (1866MHz but auto under-clocks to 1333MHz for motherboard compatibility), ssd = Samsung 840 EVO 128GB
<RJ45> mobo's BIOS was updated to latest BIOS.
<RJ45> I'm just at my wits-end here!, it could be a number of problems.. but I've tried everything!  X_X
<RJ45> I'm a freakin' IT Techie!, I LIVE computers! 0_0
<cub> RJ45: how about overheating?
<Sysi> are you using propietary graphics driver?
<RJ45> cub: as far as I can tell, all cooling is 100% perfect
<RJ45> Sysi: yes, I have-to, otherwise all graphics are f*cky, the AMD Catalyst driver for APU's built-in GPU
<RJ45> the hours when it's not freezing-up, it all works beautifully, under any load I put it under.
<cub> this sound familiar or someone else is having the same issue
<RJ45> hmm
<cub> RJ45: you come here often? ;)
<RJ45> cub: nope
<RJ45> when it's not freezing-up completely, everything works, oh so beautifully, like a well oiled ****** :P
<RJ45> but seriously, I have-to live with this computer for many many years every day, I gotta find a solution to these total freeze-ups!
<Sysi> please put output of »cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log« to paste.ubuntu.com
<RJ45> http://pastebin.com/30h8zn2H
<RJ45> Sysi: ^^^
<Sysi> hum, no errors or even warnings
<RJ45> yup, I doubt it's any problem with X, as when the freeze happens, I can't even '[CTRL] + [ALT] + [F1/2/3/4/5/6...]'
<RJ45> and 'SysRq keys' do nothing.
<Sysi> but x logs could indicate driver problem
<RJ45> ah, okay
<Sysi> next check out dmesg
<RJ45> by typing?..
<Sysi> dmesg ;)
<RJ45> lol, okay sir :3
<RJ45> http://pastebin.com/SBbZvJ7Z
<RJ45> Sysi: ^^^
<RJ45> ...is it bad? o.o
<Sysi> can't see anything too bad there either..
<RJ45> hmmm
<RJ45> this really is a tough nut x_x
<RJ45> why is it saying "[    3.398314] Too many HDMI devices" a few times? o.o
<Sysi> no idea
<RJ45> mobo has 1 built-in HDMI port, and I'm just using 1 VGA monitor! XD
<RJ45> invisible HDMI devices eh?
<RJ45> Sysi: this *could* be a hardware problem, but I really doubt it, all hardware's set-up as stable as humanly possible!
<RJ45> Sysi: if it's any help at-all to diagnosis, I can paste the output of ANYTHING!
<RJ45> Sysi: please, by all means don't hesitate to ask for info :)
<Sysi> sorry, but I don't really have more ideas
<RJ45> sudo lshw:  http://pastebin.com/78NzmGEf
<RJ45> sudo dmidecode:   http://pastebin.com/bn4Szcqj
<RJ45> ..just in-case
<RJ45> even if it so-happens to be a hardware problem, if I could at-least identify exactly what hardware's at fault!
<xabster> Mjello, did anyone do the upgrade from 13.04?
<xabster> I'm scared, please be my guinea pig
<gdos> how can i view the system book scripts? for some reason also is not loading at boot so i find myself typing the command 'sudo also force-reload' each time i login.
<DJJeff> Thunar does not support connections to sftp or ssh yet?
<olbi> what do you mean, DJJeff?
<olbi> which version do you use?
<DJJeff> 1.6.3
<DJJeff> is that not the latest?
<olbi> hmm, it should be but in 1.6.2 it works fine, ssh://IP/direcotry
<DJJeff> hrmmm causes my Thunar to crash
<DJJeff> is it because I run Thunar as the root user
<GridCube> yes
<DJJeff> why am I not allowed to run Thunar as root and have my ssh and eat it too
 * GridCube doesnt know
<DJJeff> that was a joke see...... have my cake and eat it too
<DJJeff> say I want to ssh into a server as root and copy and paste files into my local root folder
<DJJeff> but nooooooooo only Nautilus can do that
<DJJeff> everyone bow down to the all might Nautilus
<DJJeff> Nautilus looks ugly and lame in GTK3
<DJJeff> they are trying to copy apple in some fashion
<DJJeff> and failing hard at it
<DJJeff> It does not have to be pretty and colourful just need it to work so I can be productive
<xubuntu817> What's up guys
<xubuntu817> I am from asia and my xubuntu installation is in progress :)
<xubuntu817> Guys...
<xubuntu817> is there anybody in there ?
<xubuntu817> O.o
<elfy> yep
<xubuntu817> Is it only me ? alone :O
<xubuntu817> aww yeah.. finaly :D
<elfy> if you want offtopic chat then please join #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu817> But how ? I am new to this whole thing brah. my xubuntu installtion is in progress. I've clicked a link and suddenly firefox window appeard. :) that's how I am in here.
<xubuntu817> Oh got it.
<xubuntu817> thank ya.
<gdos> how can i view the system book scripts? for some reason also is not loading at boot so i find myself typing the command 'sudo also force-reload' each time i login.
<xubuntu817> dunno brah
<m2kk> Got an update today "Xubuntu base - 267kB" this is suppose to up my version to 13.10?
<elfy> it'll be an update to 13.10
<m2kk> Yeah it came after 267kB
<Poisoned_Dragon> Anyone here use plank?
<m2kk> hey, do we get any packages for unity ? or is unity completely stripped from xubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Unity is the default DE for Ubuntu. I would imagine that most of the Unity components are out of Xubuntu
<ronsonol> I wish *ubuntu upgrades were less rude about existing package configuration. grrr.
<m2kk> I have no idea what im doing
<ronsonol> But one example, xfburn removed from netbook because there's no cd burner.  Upgrade reinstalls it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, I've been there.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's probably because of the meta-package.
<Poisoned_Dragon> The upgrade process just follows the grocery list that's put in front of it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> For better, or for worse
<GridCube> m2kk, type: do-release-upgrade -d
<GridCube> in a terminal
<elfy> m2 what version are you actually running?
<m2kk> GridCube, i got the regular update now with 700 packages to install and thousand to upgrade lol
<elfy> aah - ignore me then :)
<m2kk> elfy, 13.04 im running
<GridCube> m2kk, that sounds about right
<m2kk> GridCube, i sure hope so
<phil4321> hey there, currently installing 13.10 and running into serious troubles
<m2kk> phil4321, sudo apt-delete serious-troubles
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get purge serious-troubles
<SonikkuAmerica> ]
<phil4321> manual setup with LUKS and LVM2, can't boot into the system and the live-usb lvm cant detect any vg/pv/lv's
<ronsonol> sudo apt-get solve world-problems
<phil4321> sudo apt-get install 42 :P
<Poisoned_Dragon> the package "42" requires additional packages: "destroy-earth" Proceed with install? y/N
<phil4321> capital letter YES
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<phil4321> another interesting thing is the skip button when downloading updates (which i disselected), it doesn't skip, it shows details
<phil4321> and it is not the repo on the usb, no lights blinking there
<phil4321> any hints on luks with lvm?
<bekks> phil4321: so whats your specific question then?
<phil4321> well, how do i recover lvm lv's from a non-bootable installation?
<phil4321> pvscan/lvscan/vgscan gives no results
<Yowl> Is there a way with this DE to attach a image to a folder so it shows on top of it? (shrunk of course)
<knome> Yowl, yes, use the emblems
<Yowl> knome: Are emblems preset images to pick from, or can I use any image I want from my hard drive?
<knome> they are preset, but it is possible to create an icon theme that inherits the regular icon theme and in addition to it, adds more emblems
<Yowl> knome: I didn't understand what you said about the icon theme, what if I don't want to add more emblems, I just want to add a image to a particular folder? Or could I add it to emblems, add said image to a folder, delete it from emblems, and have it still show on that folder?
<knome> there is no way to have pictures as emblems unless they are emblems in the icon theme
<Yowl> And no way to add pictures to icons without them being emblems knome?
<Yowl> I mean images to folders
<knome> as i said, no.
<Yowl> knome: Is emblems part of the xubuntu DE? Or is this how all the ubuntu distros work? Or put another way, is there a DE that can do this?
<knome> Yowl, i don't know about other ubuntu flavors. emblems are usually handled in the file manager (thunar for xubuntu) though, so installing another file manager might be a solution
<Sysi> you can use different filemanager with xfce
<Yowl> Sysi: Is xfce what xubuntu uses?
<Sysi> yup
<Yowl> Sysi: Are there any file managers incompatible with any DE's or distros?
<Yowl> Or is that not a issue?
<Yowl> Sysi: ?
<Sysi> shouldn't be
<Yowl> Sysi: Is it possible there is a file manager that stores the image for the folders, in that folder? I don't want to do a bunch of work assigning images, only to have it be undone because I changed distros. And I don't want certain images seen by certain people borrowing my PC.
<Sysi> sorry but I don't know, I use thunar (xubuntu default)
<Yowl> Sysi:  Know of a good place to get a list of file managers or more information about them?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Anyone know how to make a gpg key?
<Pici> !gpg | Poisoned_Dragon
<ubottu> Poisoned_Dragon: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Poisoned_Dragon> Thank you. :)
<Yowl> Sysi: You are sure the emblem feature is part of the file manage, and not independent of it?
<Bosi> Hello everyone, does anyone knows how to activate the "hibernate" option on 13.10? Thanks,
<bekks> Bosi: You're crossposting, arent you?
<Bosi> bekks, what?
<ultim8> Hi. I need an advice pls. Atm nvidia-304 is activated but the nvidia-319 is the recommended. Should i use the 319?
<Poisoned_Dragon> What's your gpu model?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Mine is this....
<Poisoned_Dragon> Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]
<Poisoned_Dragon>            X.Org 1.14.3 drivers nvidia (unloaded: fbdev,vesa,nouveau) Resolution 1024x768@60.0hz
<Poisoned_Dragon>            GLX Renderer GeForce 8600 GT/PCIe/SSE2 GLX Version 3.3.0 NVIDIA 319.32
<Poisoned_Dragon> And that seems to work with 319 just fine.
<ultim8> Poisoned_Dragon, how do i check? Sorry, i'm newbie.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, I use inxi. You'll have to use lspci. So... type in terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<ultim8> Poisoned_Dragon, http://pastebin.com/Cdx4JucX
<ultim8> Poisoned_Dragon, are u here?
<Poisoned_Dragon> one sec
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh geez, ultim8! Your card is far newer than mine! lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> If I can run 319, your pc can do it standing on it's top.
<ultim8> Poisoned_Dragon, so okey... i'm switching to 319, reboot?
<ultim8> Poisoned_Dragon, i got nvidia-319 {recommended) and nvidia-319-updates.. Pick the first?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not the updates
<Poisoned_Dragon> just the recommended
<Poisoned_Dragon> then reboot when it tells you to.
<ultim8> Poisoned_Dragon, ty.. Brb
<ChogyDan> are there release notes for xubuntu?
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<ChogyDan> well, at least the indicator sound issue is listed, but I'm sad it is still broke :(
<ultim8> ChogyDan, what indicator sound? 0_x
<ultim8> Poisoned_Dragon, i'm back. How can i check that my driver is working properly?
<Poisoned_Dragon> ChogyDan, there is a fix for that.
<Poisoned_Dragon> one sec.
<jouke> So I received this distribtion-upgrade window and I told it to upgrade, but now its blank.
<Poisoned_Dragon> jouke, I just did it from terminal. It was faster.
<ChogyDan> Poisoned_Dragon: I'm aware of the fix listed in the bug report.  It stopped working for me at some point
<jouke> Poisoned_Dragon: congratulations.
<jouke> How can I tell if I can just reboost?
<elfy> ChogyDan: if there's an update then you'd need to redo the change to the file
<jouke> *reboot
<Poisoned_Dragon> ChogyDan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<Poisoned_Dragon> read comment 5
<ultim8> Poisoned_Dragon, i'm back. How can i check that my driver is working properly?
<ChogyDan> Poisoned_Dragon: I know, I do know about the fix, and I have applied it before.  But, I used to be able to do it manually: kill indicator-sound-service, ./indicator-sound-service in the /usr/lib/i386 etc etc directory
<xubuntu559> hi
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, I dunno that one, ChogyDan
<Poisoned_Dragon> ultim8, run glxgears in terminal
<ChogyDan> ultim8: you can also run `sudo lshw -C video` and see what it lists as the driver
<xubuntu559> I am having trouble with the software centre I can not find skype or steam, does xubuntu not share the ubuntu repos?
<bekks> Poisoned_Dragon: glxgears does not tell you anything. It uses the CPU, entirely.
<bekks> ultim8: Just pastebin the Xorg.0.log :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Really? I thought it would fail id the driver wasn't working properly.
<ultim8> bekks, ChogyDan Poisoned_Dragon http://pastebin.com/vdn28LCv
<ChogyDan> ultim8: you are running the nvidia driver *shrug*  :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh
<ultim8> ChogyDan, good to know :D
<ultim8> gr8
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's why I like inxi
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's faster to find out
<ultim8> well.. not i can start using xubuntu.. learning :D
<ultim8> now* :D
<ultim8> ty for the help guys. i'm sure it wasn't my last time :D
<xubuntu395> Hi, I have an issu with LO Writer : it closes sometimes, sudently, when I work on it (Xu 13.04, LOW 4.0.2.2) : any idea ?
<well_laid_lawn> you could try starting it from a terminal to catch any errors it has
<xubuntu395> ok, sorry for my stupid question... how to start LOW from a term session ?
<ChogyDan> xubuntu395: Im on 13.10, and lowritter starts fine for me, from term
<xubuntu395> thanks "lowriter" works fine also... I try to reproduce my issue... thanks
<xubuntu637> Hello Everyone
<xubuntu395> is it interesting to get the libreoffice 4.1 version instead of 4.02 ? Possible on xubuntu ?
<xubuntu637> Does anyone know the official minimum system requirements for Xubuntu 13.1
<xubuntu637> good luck finding them online
<xubuntu395> ..and how to get the LOW 4.05 ?
<ChogyDan> xubuntu637: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<xubuntu637> I was there, so where are they listed
<ChogyDan> bottom of the page
<xubuntu637> well duhhhhhhh
<xubuntu637> thanks
<ChogyDan> np :)
<xubuntu637> I run Mint myself, but I sometimes get customers asking for Linux that will run on OLDER systems.
<xubuntu637> Can anyone give me some pointers - do's and don'ts about Xubuntu ???
<ultim8> Hi. how to install xfce4-xkb-plugin in xubuntu? i understand that this is what i need for the keyboard layots.
<SonikkuAmerica> ultim8: [ sudo apt-get install xfce4-xkb-plugin ]
<ultim8> SonikkuAmerica, ty but no need anymore. Found other solution.
<xubuntu918> hi! trying to install xubuntu on fujitsu lifebook ah532
<xubuntu918> seems like the notebook has uefi enabled
<xubuntu918> so, xubuntu goes through the install and finally croaks says grub2 install to /target failed!!!
<xubuntu918> fastboot and secureboot have been disabled in the bios and csm has been enabled
<xubuntu918> any hints/tips/suggestions?
<`Fibz`> try installing boot-repair on the live USB and running boot repair on the computer
<xubuntu918> yep! that's next ... after this install fails :(
<`Fibz`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<`Fibz`> that fixes uefi BIOS issues in a lot of cases
<`Fibz`> also check the BIOS settings to see if eufi can be disabled
<xubuntu918> fastboot and secureboot have been disabled in the bios and csm has been enabled
<xubuntu918> installing ... installing ... installing ...
<xubuntu918> huh! i can't believe this! fibz ... the installation probably completed. it is asking me to restart. i am gonna go ahead
<xubuntu918> and see if the system restarts properly
<xubuntu918> woo hoo!
<`Fibz`> if it fails to boot, run boot-repair
<xubuntu918> i will
<xubuntu918> but, i will have to install it first right?
<`Fibz`> boot using the Lve USB, install, run, reboot
<`Fibz`> install boot-repair
<xubuntu918> so, i boot from the usb drive, add ppa, update and install boot-repair and then run boot-repair, right?
<`Fibz`> yeah
<xubuntu918> ok! hang in there. if things work ... i will be back from an "INstALLED" ubuntu system. woo hoo!
<xubuntu918> bye for now and thanks for help. i will be back
#xubuntu 2013-10-18
<Bosi> Hello everyone, how do you enable hibernation on Xubuntu 13.10?
<brainwash> Bosi: it's disabled for a reason
<brainwash> did you already test "sudo pm-hibernate"?
<Bosi> brainwash,  as in 13.04, still it works perfectly
<Bosi> brainwash,  but I don't know how to enable it in 13.10
<brainwash> so the method for 13.04 does not work anymore?
<brainwash> take a look at /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<Bosi> brainwash,  I did what  this page says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140494
<Bosi> brainwash,  it doesn't work
<brainwash> Bosi: you will have to add a rule for logind too
<brainwash> Action=org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate
<`Fibz`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177422
<Bosi> brainwash,  you're speeking greek to me... can you explain me how to do that?
<`Fibz`> it sounds broken to me
<brainwash> copy the existing rule and change the action line
<brainwash> copy the 4 lines and paste them below the first rule, now change the action line
<Bosi> brainwash, don't know if I understood what you asked... but it didn't work.
<brainwash> http://lpaste.net/94398
<brainwash> Bosi: so your file looks like this?
<brainwash> what does "dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanHibernate" return?
<Bosi> method return sender=:1.3 -> dest=:1.41 reply_serial=2
<Bosi>    string "yes"
<Bosi> brainwash, hey man, it is activated now.
<brainwash> Bosi: great :)
<Bosi> brainwash, thank you very much!!
<brainwash> you're welcome
<MGMT> can someone tell me where in the home folder the colors are for the top bar?
<Poisoned_Dragon> the theme for the window manager?
<MGMT> you know how xubuntu made it so you can adjust your themes colors for panels?  where would I find those colors?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, in the settings manager.
<MGMT> I'm in the middle of taking a screen shot and figuring out the colors from gimp so I can grep for them
<Poisoned_Dragon> Window Manager changes the window frames, Appearance changes the colors and fonts and such.
<MGMT> I don't have the settings manager any more... I installed ubuntu instead and left my home folder so now my appearence in ubuntu is weird lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh....
<Poisoned_Dragon> I dunno if the theme location is the same in ubuntu.
<MGMT> yeah, its in your home folder somewhere.  .xauthority, or one of those folders... just not sure which one
<MGMT> s/folders/files
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't use a themes folder in my home directory.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use /usr/share/themes
<MGMT> how long have you been using linux?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Long enough to know how to install and remove themes manually from xfce.
<MGMT> I do about 90% of what I do from cli.  I don't have xfce anymore... I should be able to fix this in a min
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, good for you. If you don't have xfce anymore, why ask non-xfce questions in xubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Wouldn't #ubuntu be more helpful?
<Unit193> MGMT: Not sure how that application works, but check ~/.themes/, no?
<Poisoned_Dragon> might even be in ~/.local/share/themes
<MGMT> I don't have either of those directories.... I might just reinstall xubuntu for the heck of it to figure out where this is
<MGMT> I wish I knew what the line that sets those colors starts with
<Poisoned_Dragon> In xubuntu, it's /usr/share/themes
<Poisoned_Dragon> The themes usually dictate the colors
<MGMT> if it was /usr/share/themes the colors would be whatever ubuntus defaults are, I blasted away everythign except /home
<blaster_> why it that steam games run super great on xubuntu and super bad on the others ubuntu variants?
<MGMT> blaster_ xubuntu uses a different window manager than ubuntu and is not as resource hungry
<blaster_> oh
<blaster_> i have a problem with minecraft too, fullscreen does not work but in xubuntu is works!
<MGMT> nvm Poisoned_Dragon I found it.  the config stuff is  in ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... Themes that I've used have overridden the default colors.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh well.
<blaster_> im going to stick to this distro :D
<MGMT> lets see what happens when I comment it out...
<blaster_> do the ati drivers work? the propietaty ones?
<Unit193> MGMT: That'd have been my next guess, editing the GTKrc files.  .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini too
<Unit193> blaster_: Settings Manager > Additional Drivers.
<Unit193> They should work, but that's where to test them.
<blaster_> but i mean the ones from the official site
<MGMT> Unit193: I took a screenshot and used color picker to see what color it was hoping to grep for the right file... that's the only way I know I have the right file... Hopefully this is the only place these colors are lol
<MGMT> brb... hopefully I didn't break a bunch of stuff
<blaster_> ok installation complete brb
<MGMT> commenting it out didn't seem to get it
<Poisoned_Dragon> It sounds like you're making it harder than it has to be.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You're using unity, right?
<MGMT> Unit193: I think its in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css
<MGMT> Poisoned_Dragon: yeah
<Poisoned_Dragon> lemme google-fu before I throw my hat in the ring
<MGMT> I tried changing themes and it didn't change the colors.
<MGMT> brb
<MGMT> Poisoned_Dragon: I found it
<MGMT> it was in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah, I see
<Yowl> Can unity run on xubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you can see the color codes?
<MGMT> Yowl: yeah
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sure.
<MGMT> Poisoned_Dragon: yeah, I just changed it from red to white, but now I have no clue what the color is supposed to be for the default ubuntu theme... I might see if I can get someone to give me the colors from those lines in #ubuntu
<Yowl> easy to download unity and apply it to xubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> There should be a meta package for unity
<Yowl> So easy to install and switch over, and easy to clean out after?
<holstein> ubuntu-desktop AFAIK
<holstein> Yowl: xubuntu *is* ubuntu, using xfce instead of unity.. xubuntu and ubuntu, and the other variants have access to the same repos, so you just install whatever you would like.. you will choose unity at boot.. but, the ubuntu-desktop metapackage will have more than just unity
<Yowl> holstein: and that package will have something else I might want that xubuntu wouldn't?
<Yowl> have
<Yowl> Poisoned_Dragon: Is it easy to install, switch DE and then clean it out after?
<Yowl> anyone here?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I believe so. But I don't experiment that way.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just use Live isos with different DEs to check it out
<Poisoned_Dragon> Besides, I've grown quite fond of xfce. So, I don't experiment much, anymore.
<Yowl> Poisoned_Dragon: What have you tried of the other DE's, and what did you like about xfce compared to the rest?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Cinnamon, KDE, Mate, LXDE, JWM, PekWM.... and others.
<Poisoned_Dragon> xfce just has a nice balance of speed and eyecandy. Mate is good to but, a tad heavier.
<Yowl> mate runs on ubuntu now, right?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Um, I think it might be in the repos. Don't quote me on that.
<Poisoned_Dragon> In fact, it's not in the repos at all.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I believe there is a ppa for Mate.
<Yowl> Poisoned_Dragon: How much heavier? Maybe with a good system I won't even notice?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... not even a ppa
<Poisoned_Dragon> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<`Fibz`> use at your own risk
<Poisoned_Dragon> Pretty much. But, I've heard people have some success at installing it. Just be patient and vigilant.
<Yowl> My own risk? You mean maleware?
<Yowl> Or that it might screw up my system?
<Poisoned_Dragon> pfft... Malware, he says.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just be mindful of your experience level.
<Yowl> Poisoned_Dragon: Well if something went wrong, couldn't I just used the other DE? And please answer my question about that heaviness you spoke of
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just find Mate a tad slower on the draw, in some places. But, it's still a great Gnome2 fork.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If xfce wasn't an option, I would use Mate
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yes, you could just use the other DE and purge the bad one.
<Yowl> Poisoned_Dragon: How fast is your PC?
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's irrelevant, Yowl.
<Poisoned_Dragon> What matters is how the GPU is implemented. As in, Integrated vs. Add-on.
<Poisoned_Dragon> An add-on GPU will always work better than an integrated one. I'm use to using PCs with integrated chips.
<Yowl> Poisoned_Dragon: You mean it's demanding on your graphics card, and not much on CPU or RAM?
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, I just stick with xfce
<Poisoned_Dragon> An integrated GPU shares system ram. So, it can create bottleneck performance issues.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Even with lots of ram and a fast cpu, you can still see the performance hit.
<Yowl> Poisoned_Dragon: If mate ran at the same speed for you as xfce, which would you choose?
<Poisoned_Dragon> xfce.
<Yowl> Why?
<Poisoned_Dragon> The panels are super easy to modify to my taste.
<blastermaster> finishe installing xubuntu 13.10 and the volume icon does not work! does it happen to you?
<Poisoned_Dragon> there's a work around for it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> blastermaster, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<Poisoned_Dragon> blastermaster, read comment 5
<blastermaster> ok thanks i will now
<blastermaster> that did the trick, but it should be fixed, if i was a newbie i would freakout!
<Poisoned_Dragon> Did you do a clean install or a dist upgrade?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think the clean installs may not have this issue. But, I could be wrong.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Luckily, my google-fu is pretty decent.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, I found the solution this morning, after udpating.
<Poisoned_Dragon> *updating
<blastermaster> I did a clean install so is a problem
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah.... tooo bad.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, at least it's fixed now. :)
<blastermaster> yep
<Yowl> Poisoned_Dragon: So mate is much harder to modify? Have you used Mint? Does XFCE run on mint? What do you think of mint? BTW I lost connection, so if you already answered, I missed it
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yowl, It takes a little more work. It's not as bad as Gnome Shell. I use Linux Mint Xfce on my netbook. I like it.
<djones_> i have been away from linux for awhile, and am now trying to get back into it, so i just installed xubuntu 13.10  on 2 different laptops, one that i use all the time, the other is connected to my tv, and i am having a few problems, the first one i notices is there not volume controles
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204 Yeah, sadly it's known.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<Poisoned_Dragon> djones_, read comment #5 ^
<djones_> haha, so thus far, theres nothing to do about it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you follow the directions in comment #5, it'll fix it
<Poisoned_Dragon> I had to do it today.
<FiremanEd> This was posted in #ubuntu as a fix to the indicator issue. http://grumbel.blogspot.com/2011/10/fixing-volume-control-in-xfce4.html
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's a different issue.
<Poisoned_Dragon> That post is also ancient.
<FiremanEd> ah, correct
<Poisoned_Dragon> Still, it was informative in it's day. :)
<djones_> great, thank you guys, another issue that i am having that may be just my stupid network config, but never had this problem before, i use synergy to control the tv laptop with the mouse and keyboard from the daily driver, and since the install there is some serious lag in things that i am doing \, to the point that its almost unusable, is this just something i just gotta fix on my own
<Poisoned_Dragon> I can't help on that one.
<djones_> haha, it was wishful thinking there, is there a better solution for what im trying to do than synergy?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've never even heard of it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, I'm useless
<djones_> worth a shot, so this says to kill the indicator-sound-service, and then (re-(?))run the /usr/share/dbus-1/services/indicator-sound.service that it fixes it, my problem is i dont know how to kill it? xkill?
<djones_> service-stop /usr/share/dbus-1/services/indicator-sound.service?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I cheated.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just logged off and logged back on.
<djones_> and that fixes it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Once you change that line, yeah.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It'll reload the service.
<djones_> and then on boot it will work? or does it need to be restarted every time? haha
<Poisoned_Dragon> It'll be fixed
<djones_> here goes nothing
<MGMT> Who was looking for binding the alt key to a different key?
<Yowl> Anyone else here tried mint?
<Unit193> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ObrienDave> anyone notice the new ISO not recognizing 13.04 and offering an upgrade option?
<Yowl> Is zeitgeist installed by default in xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !info zeitgeist
<ubottu> zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.14-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 34 kB
<Unit193> Yowl: I think not.
<Unit193> Purge if it is and you don't want it.
<pplcf> is it safe to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 right now?
<well_laid_lawn> right now?
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<Poisoned_Dragon> I did it yesturday.
<braden_> Question for ya'll: I used the gtk-theme-config settings to change my panel colour, and now all the panel text is super blurry. Any one else having this problem?
<dwreck> So I just installed Ubuntu after having issues with Fedora and the I am having the same problem.  I can't access certain secure websites.  Gmail, facebook. Amazon, etc... Has anyone ever experienced this before?
<braden_> What browser are you using?
<pplcf> some network firewall probably?
<cub> dwreck, can you test with another pc? I would start with checking the network you are connecting to.
<dwreck> I am using firefox
<dwreck> I have installed Fedora on two computers and Ubuntu on this one and I am having the same issue
<dwreck> My windows computers have no problems with the network
<elfy> the Ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu
<braden_> I have never had that particular issue with firefox, but if I ever have an internet problem it's because of firefox. Try using Chromium or Opera
<dwreck> Same issue with Chrome
<dwreck> I was running Linux as a VM originally and it worked with no issues
<miarf> hi, what would be a convenient way to force user accounts to automatically logoff/lock after a given time? (not after x period of inactivity)
<braden_> This may help: http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/technology/981157/
<braden_> You can make a script and make it run on session startup so that the system logs off after a certain amount of time.
<cub> dwreck, that sounds very strange. I use both Ubuntu Studio and Xubuntu with Firefox, Google Chrome and Chromium and have no problem with Gmail, Facebook or other secure sites. Do you have an extensions or plugins in the browsers that might interfer?
<miarf> braden_: thanks a lot
<dwreck> none.  This is a fresh Ubuntu install
<dwreck> I am having the same exact issue with Fedora
<elfy> dwreck: this is Xubuntu support channel - Ubuntu support is in #ubuntu
<miarf> brainwash: seems kinda gnome-centric, that
<miarf> typing sleep 1s doesn't even seem to do anything
<miarf> even though man sleep states that's exactly the command to force sleep in 1 second
<miarf> if only xfce4-session-logout allowed a timer
<olbi> omfg, under Windows 7 none of available apps can do good bootable USB stick with Xubuntu :/
<olbi> only usb-creator can do this in perfect way
<olbi> but it is only available under ubuntu :P
<miarf> unetbootin works fine
<Unit193> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ is pretty darn nice, olbi.
<olbi> after installing with linuxlive there is error with grub :/
<olbi> i check unetbootin
<olbi> in linuxliveusb there isn't xubuntu yet :P
<olbi> the newest version
<miarf> you mean you're able to start the installer, but after installing grub fails?
<olbi> yes
<grub_> Hello Everyone, I've installed ubuntu 19 times so far. I'get the error attempt to read of write outside of disk hd0 message and then grub rescue. Ther is no HDD-s connected to my PC just the 16GB pendrive. I put boot loadet once on sda once sda1 once auto install and neither worked. before everything went fine even with HDD-s connected.
<miarf> olbi: i doubt the problem lies within your live usb creating software
<miarf> or does it happen on other machines as well?
<olbi> I have that problems with severals machines, works good only when I created sticj with usb-creator :)
<olbi> soon I want check Zotac ZBOX :D
<grub_> I've installed from a DVD to a USB drive. Not a live system as a real one.
<olbi> but if Edge-HD4 fails that means on others will be same :P
<grub_> There is no usb live creating software. I burn the official ISO to a DVD. And then I install it to a flash drive as my main HDD.
<qwertz__> where do i configure proxy servers?
<qwertz__> i can't seem to find it in network settings
<qwertz__> is that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio the preferred method?
<Soul-Sing> proxy, so no vpn service/servers?
<qwertz__> Soul-Sing,  yes
<qwertz__> i feel like trying out privoxy
<olbi> i dont have dvd drive in my computers :P
<olbi> i don't use dvd for install linux for about 3 - 4 years :P
<Yowl> d
<ur0pl> i am trying to do a refresh with a clean cache like i could do in windows, it is control + f5
<elfy> ur0pl: in firefox? if so ctrl+shift+delete will give you options
<xubuntu663> Hi, On 13.10 have a problem when laptop lid closed and reopened, arrow lost, and cannot move pointer. Same with Lubuntu.
<Sysi> ur0pl: if shift f5 doesn't work, try shift ctrl r
<Ros_XU1310> Hi to all
<Ros_XU1310> anyone can help me
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ros_XU1310> i've upgrade xubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 but, now, the Volume audio and bluetooth applet doesn't work.. when i click on it doesn't open the little down menus with the controls .. pls can anyone help me?!
<elfy> bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<elfy> Ros_XU1310: it's all in the release notes - we write them for a reason ;)
<Ros_XU1310> oh yes.. thanks Elfy, but are workin' for a solution ? Or exist some alternative ? tk a lot
<elfy> Ros_XU1310: there is a workround in the bug report
<Ros_XU1310> ok Elfy i'm reading and try to solve-it ! Thanks a lot
<elfy> welcome
<Ros_XU1310> i can't find indicator-sound.service
<Ros_XU1310> i don't have that file :(
<elfy> Ros_XU1310: not sure why you'd not have the file at all
<Ros_XU1310> Elfy, i'm going to "/usr/share/dbus-1/services" and don't have the file needed ! .. if I try to open like gedit.... it's totally blank .. and with "ls" i dont have it
<Ros_XU1310> :(
<elfy> Ros_XU1310: you can always create it if necessary I guess - really not sure why it's missing though
<elfy> it wants to look like http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<elfy> but I'd be wondering where it's got to
<Ros_XU1310> Ehi Elfy i 've created the file and put inside the 'instrucion' find in the url that You give me ... now i try reboot the system and cross my finger .. See You back  here later..thanks a lot ..
<SonikkuAmerica> Got a problem. Notifications aren't appearing correctly in XFCE on Ubuntu Studio 13.10 (they show up as unformatted white text on a blue line in the upper left instead of the normal XFCE notification scheme). Is this a known bug?
<SonikkuAmerica> Here's a screenshot of my aforementioned problem: http://imagebin.org/273991
<Sysi> SonikkuAmerica: what theme do you have selected in notification settings?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sysi: I tried them all... all I get is a message saying "(#A) This is what notifications will look like" in the same look... where # is in the set of counting numbers
<SonikkuAmerica> This # just keeps incrementing...
<SonikkuAmerica> Sysi: Even though I also have i3 installed, it didn't matter last night when I switched between the 2 window managers - the XFCE notifications stayed the same in the UStudio DE. It only occurred this morning.
<Sysi> maybe kill (and run again) notification-daemon
<SonikkuAmerica> Sysi: notify-osd right?
<Sysi> I think notify-osd is different daemon, check «
<Sysi> »ps aux | grep notif«
<SonikkuAmerica> Sysi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6256900/
<SonikkuAmerica> It's a little confusing.
<Sysi> hum, none of those is the notification daemon
<SonikkuAmerica> Should I run [ ps aux | grep notif ] when one of these malnutritious notifications is displaying?
<SonikkuAmerica> !msg ubottu !ot
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sysi> I'd try running noti[tabtab] first
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> Sysi: "notify-send" ?
<Sysi> that's only one appearing if you press tab more than once?
<SonikkuAmerica> I hit TAB twice, that was it
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe for some reason I don't have a notification daemon?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sysi: I've determined that Studio comes with xfce4-notifyd. I'm purging and reinstalling it and giving it a reboot.
<SonikkuAmerica_> Sysi: No such luck...
<SonikkuAmerica_> ns ghost SonikkuAmerica john3167
<SonikkuAmerica> Sysi: Sounds like a report might be in order against xfce4-notifyd ...
<Sysi> yeah
<brainwash> it looks like the notification daemon "dunst" is running, i3 pulled it in
<Sysi> good call, I've never used i3 so couldn't tell
<brainwash> oh, Sonikku is gone already
<m3kk> Is there a way to install unity for xubuntu 13.10 to test performance vs xfce
<baizon> m3kk: yes, http://askubuntu.com/questions/111400/can-i-install-unity-aside-with-xfce-and-switch-them-as-i-want
<m3kk> baizon, thanks
<Bosi> Hello everyone, Xubuntu got really slow after I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10. Applications are running slower, boot got also slower, any suggestion on what should I do? or just re-install the OS?
<ochosi> Bosi: very hard to give you good advice based on this amount of information
<ochosi> you could try a clean install if you have the time&resources
<ochosi> but hard to judge whether it's going to help as long as it's not clear what causes your slowness
<m3kk> Bosi, perhaps restricted graphics driver got disabled after update? check them
<Bosi> ochosi, well, it is not a RAM problem, even the CPU monitor doesn't reflect how slow it is... I really have no clue.
<cfhowlett> Bosi, clean install is my suggestion.   you can save your data in a separate /home and install (probably) without losing your data.
<Bosi> cfhowlett,  yeah, I might do that... kind of frustrating though.  things were running pretty smooth on 13.04.
<cfhowlett> Bosi, clean install is like spring clean.
<cfhowlett> cleaning
<cfhowlett> Bosi, also, unless your really NEED the latest ubuntu, consider that you're only getting 6 months support.  LTS gets 5 years support and a new version every 2 years.  just sayin ...
<miarf> i wish the lts had sane color schemes for the terminal
<Bosi> yeah, I made the mistake of starting with the 13.04...
<GridCube> you can easily change that
<miarf> yes, by installing another terminal program
<GridCube> no
<cfhowlett> Bosi, if you stay with 13.10, next LTS arrives in 6 months; 14.04
<GridCube> just change the colors miarf :/
<miarf> that's not convenient
<GridCube> you can do what ever you want to the colors
<miarf> say I have a break at work and I pop in the livecd into a random machine that happens to be available
<GridCube> you can use an image as background, you can make it transparent, you can put any color scheme you wish
<miarf> although for that purpose there's no need for the LTS anyway
<miarf> i'm mostly annoyed by the design decision of having a gray background with black text as the only preset
<GridCube> o_O its the only preset?
<miarf> it is, isn't it?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> you should have like 10 default presets
<miarf> interesting, let's take a look
<miarf> i may just remember wrong
<guythatneedhelp> hello
<GridCube> !hi | guythatneedhelp
<ubottu> guythatneedhelp: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<qwertz__> miarf,  just install the fish shell and be happy about the colors
<guythatneedhelp> i have installed new xubu 13.10 and i cant add new account
<GridCube> guythatneedhelp, how did you tried to do so?
<guythatneedhelp> from graphic level *(user & groups)
<miarf> qwertz__: there are dozens of such solutions and I can change the colors, but those are solutions to something that shouldn't exist in the first place :P
<GridCube> miarf, not really, you are the first person i've ever heard complaining about this
<miarf> ok
<miarf> (and you have spoken to every xubuntu user :)
<GridCube> as is a fairly easy and super simple to set up anything to your pleasure
<GridCube> no, but im here everyday hearing complains and problems
<qwertz__> yeah, i remember i nice editor for that...
<cfhowlett> xfce terminal doesn't have color preset other than default, but there are no shortage of add-on shells to color and/or beautify as you will
<qwertz__> btw, i couldn't resist and started a dist-upgrade to 13.10
<miarf> it mostly gets tedious when you pop in the livecd multiple times a day, and it's a minor inconvenience
<cfhowlett> qwertz_, enjoy your 6 months ...
<cfhowlett> :)
<miarf> but still, given that 12.04 has very few other issues for me, this is the one that stands out
<qwertz__> so far: some error message on upgrading tex-common with an emacs process batch processing some elisp file
<GridCube> cfhowlett, :/ then why i do have a bunch of presets, i know im on 13.04, but why would i have them and you wont?
<cfhowlett> GridCube, I'm on 12.04 ...
<miarf> aren't we talking about the LTS?
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> right
<cfhowlett> GridCube, AND on ubuntustudio so it's possible that the terminal preset were not carried over
<cfhowlett> miarf, 13.10 isn't LTS
<miarf> cfhowlett: indeed
<GridCube> well i dont have a 12.04 iso here so i cant test
<miarf> i'm not talking about 13.10
<qwertz__> oh, i just realised that 14.04 will be LTS
<cfhowlett> miarf, I just checked my ubuntu studio.  no terminal color presets on the xfce terminal
<qwertz__> let's hope for xfce 4.12 then
<miarf> yeah i had a vm with 12.04 on it, it's this stuff: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16485163/terminal.JPG
 * cfhowlett ... old neckbeard voice: I remember when the only color we NEEDED for terminals was green!
<miarf> that's a pretty nonstandard colour scheme that messes up a bunch of terminal programs visually
<miarf> but i repeat, it's a minor inconvenience and a pet peeve
<GridCube> oh right miarf thats because 12.04 is still on xfce 4.8
<miarf> but the older versions didn't have that
<miarf> oh well
<m3kk> Alright guys, i wanted to try out unity for the sake of comparision and i dont want to install full fledged ubuntu-desktop so i did install just unity, but lightdm does not show Unity as a session. is there any way around this? Install differnt login manager?
<DavePearson> afternnon all
<DavePearson> hi all, just done a distro upgrade from 13.04 t0 13.10 and the volume control from the top panel is missing.. when i Try to add it back in its not is the list of item available.
<miarf> updated a recently installed 13.04 to 13.10 today as well, got all kinds of graphical glitches on the desktop
<DavePearson> can anyone one advise what program launcher i can add to the panel to solve this
<GridCube> DavePearson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<GridCube> see comment 5
<GridCube> blame gtk3
<GridCube> DavePearson, comment 41 has also another solution
<DavePearson> cheers mate.. wierd thing.. it never did this in beta test for me.. :-)
<GridCube> DavePearson, it has been an issue for too long but the fix hasnt reach the correct place yet
<GridCube> we hope that for 14.04 it will be fixed properly
<genii> For a minute I wondered if he was of Pearson Computing, the guy that made the Trinity offshoot of Kubuntu
<S-USA> Sysi: Clean reinstall of Ubuntu Studio just to make sure my problem wasn't i3 gett.ing in the way
<S-USA> Pity if i3 screwed up xfce4-notifyd (it isn't even needed in i3)
<brainwash> simply remove "dunst" instead of reinstallting...
<brainwash> i3 recommends dunst as notifaction daemon
<brainwash> so don't install random stuff :)
<S-USA> brainwash: So it must have switched to dunst as its notifier daemon... is that what you're saying?
<brainwash> right, sort of, both daemon are running, but only one of them receives the dbus messages
<S-USA> brainwash: Would I then just dpkg-reconfigure to select the default notifier, or what?
<brainwash> remove the unneeded one
<S-USA> brainwash: Ah.
<xubuntu500> i want back the blackbirdtheme, is there any way
<phoo> hello, all.  Quick question that's probably dumb, but I'll ask anyway -- I saw the upgrade for xubuntu 13.10 from 13.04 today, but when I click "upgrade now" the popup talks about ubuntu 13.10, rather than xubuntu.  Is that still the upgrade I want to do, or is there some other way to get to the xubuntu upgrade?  I /really/ don't want my desktop to get changed to ubuntu/gnome.
<FiremanEd> xubuntu500: Check around http://xfce-look.org and see if it's a theme still downloadable.
<xubuntu500> thank you, I will try it
<FiremanEd> phoo: Did you originally install Xubuntu or Regular Ubuntu?
<phoo> xubuntu
<FiremanEd> You should not have a problem then  =)
<phoo> the original popup from update says "there's an upgrade to xubuntu 13.10" but then the "release notes" screen says "Welcome to Ubuntu 13.10 'Saucy Salamander'
<phoo> The Ubuntu team is proud to announce Ubuntu 13.10 'Saucy Salamander'."
<phoo> Okay, so I should be able to click "upgrade" and it won't mess up the settings I just put in yesterday?  I mean, I haven't even gotten this thing fully set up with all of my old tools and environments, yet.  :)  (So I guess that means I don't have too much to lose...)
<FiremanEd> It won't
<phoo> cool.  thanks!
<FiremanEd> backup backup backup if in doubt
<guanyu_> does anyone experience sound and wifi issues after upgrading to 13.10?
<MegaQuaggan> Yes. My sound randomly stopped working altogether and I haven't been able to fix it.
<guanyu_> i was not able to connect wifi, but networks are being detected
<xubuntuuser> hi
<xubuntuuser> how can i fix sound indicator problem in xubuntu 13.10?
<ChogyDan> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.10
<ChogyDan> xubuntuuser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu   check known problems
<MegaQuaggan> xubuntuuser: what problems are you having?
<guanyu_> me?
<phoo> MegaQuaggan: does this help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204  (I ask in case I need it, too.  About to start the upgrade)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<gdos> just upgraded to 13.10 and have the a similar problem: sound volume control is missing and can't figure out how to get to the mixer. right now only output is going to some dummy device.
<phoo> comment 41 here --
<phoo> opps: missed a closing quote
<phoo> chad@chad-VirtualBox:~$ cat /usr/share/dbus-1/services/indicator-sound.service[D-BUS Service]
<phoo> Name=com.canonical.indicator.sound
<phoo> Exec=/bin/sh -c 'if [ -n "$(ps -U $USER | grep xfce4-panel)" ]; then /usr/lib/indicator-sound-gtk2/indicator-sound-service;else /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service;fi'
<phoo> bah.
<phoo> good thing that is the answer and not some random paste buffer.  :-D
<MegaQuaggan> gdos: a temporary workaround is to go to your applications menu and drag the mixer on to your panel to create a quick launcher
<GridCube> phoo, you will need it, its a unavoidable issue sadly :(
<gdos> MegaQuaggan: where and what's it called?
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<GridCube> gdos, ^ there are a bunch of workarounds there
<GridCube> also you can just create a launcher for pavucontrol
<gdos> ok, i tried 'Exec=/usr/lib/indicator-sound-gtk2/indicator-sound-service' - nothing happened.
<jk_> Installed 13.10 in a vbox VM yesterday. and attempting to open a shared folder puts thunar into an infinite loop. anyone else seeing this sort of thing?
<gdos> just ran 'pavucontrol' - no hardware devices show. only dummy virtual device.
<GridCube> gdos, see in the last tab if the devices are being configured incorrectly
<miarf> jk_: i'll give it a try now
<jk_> miarf, i should mention my vbox is 4.2.18; haven't moved up to 4.3 yet
<miarf> mine is 4.2.16 it seems
<miarf> what's your host os, for reference?
<jk_> miarf, host is xubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<miarf> ok
<miarf> win7 x64 here
<jk_> miarf, both host and guest here are 32-bit versions; shared folders from WinXP guests work just fine.
<miarf> ok
<miarf> i find myself only using 32-bit versions of linux distributios, based on nothing really
<miarf> mostly because the memory handling is sane and it's supposedly more compatible
<Toxicshadow> hi all, does anyone use serpeate x screens here?
<gdos> GridCube: which #?
<gdos> GridCube: says no cards available for configuration.
<gdos> so i'm thinking i need to re-install the hardware drivers?
<xubuntu477> wow dead in here
<miarf> based on 1 minute?
<xubuntu477> based on the amount of people in here 1 minute should be plenty
<miarf> ok, got off on the wrong foot
<xubuntu477> =D no worries
<miarf> most people here probably make use of shells and aren't 24/7 glued to the screen
<miarf> but you can ask your question and someone will probably reply without too much delay
<xubuntu477> new to linux so i have no idea where to start
<xubuntu477> makin the change from windows. tired of it.
<miarf> makes sense
<miarf> what seems to be the biggest problem so far
<xubuntu477> a lot of people seem to understand linux by having used it for a while and I am just learning and it's difficult to find walkthroughs and guides
<miarf> yeah
<miarf> many irc channels, especially at freenode, are full of really snubby people
<miarf> the first step to actually enjoying a gnu/linux system and learning to use it to ignore the sarcasm
<miarf> the next one is to realize that installing software is usually completely different from the windows world
<xubuntu477> ^^ realized that one
<miarf> yeah
<xubuntu477> lol i apologize for the mishap a few moments ago. didn't mean to offend if i did
<miarf> the distributions' software centers (and later apt (aptitude)) usually become pretty intuitive pretty fast
<miarf> xubuntu477: you didn't
<legg1> what on earth
<legg1> apache2: Syntax error on line 239 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/authz_default.load: No such file or directory
<legg1> out of the blue
<miarf> also a good rule of thumb is that if something doesn't work out-of-the-box, fixing it usually requires making use of the terminal, which can be intimidating, but then again googling usually yields all the right commands
<miarf> legg1: vanilla apache2 installation on 13.10, or a migrated server?
<xubuntu477> yeah got a little experience but not much in CentOS... <-headache
<legg1> vanilla, only with rewrite enabled
<legg1> it's worked all day, just suddenly died
<legg1> SIGTERM first
<miarf> doesn't that sound like ye olde bug
<legg1> the file is there, but it's red
<legg1> :o
<legg1> no such file or directory, except it's there :P
<miarf> and it's not a problem with access rights?
<legg1> nop, it just stopped
<legg1> unless my 13.04->13.10 just steamrolled through apache
<legg1> doing dist upgrade
<miarf> sounds like a pain to fix
<xubuntu477> this is gonna take some getting used to
<miarf> xubuntu477: try to get the hang of the file system, ie. /
<miarf> that combined with the software center will probably get you pretty far
<legg1> reboot as it's done. let us hope!
<xubuntu477> Trying to figure out how to go about getting cod4 1.6 servers to work. some say wine, some say playonlinux.
<miarf> ah, you're starting in the deep end
<miarf> seeing as how cod4 doesn't have a linux server, you might find yourself having to install a bunch of required stuff
<xubuntu477> i have retail files from a windows install backed up along with configs for them. converting the hold thing over is the pain
<legg1> hm
<legg1> the new loginscreen in 13.10 looks smooth
<miarf> wine's winetricks might do it for you, if you're lucky
<miarf> also if you're running a server, you'll want to enable the firewall (as best practice)
<miarf> sudo ufw enable
<miarf> sudo ufw allow <cod port number(s)>
<xubuntu477> ive seen cod4-server-1.6.zip binaries and such but everytime i open it i get "Unexpected end of archive" like its corrupted
<xubuntu477> does xubuntu use iptables?
<miarf> yeah, ufw is a frontend for iptables
<legg1> oyeah, now my webserver works again
<miarf> ufw makes it a whole lot less of a pain imo
<xubuntu477> I know that cod4 servers suffer from dos floods
<miarf> but the error you're getting really does sound like a corrupt archive
<xubuntu477> and limiting GetStatus packets to so many lowers attack effectiveness by dropping the connection if the flood starts.
<miarf> sounds reasonable, once your server is up and running
<xubuntu477> exactly. currently I have CentOS installed on the server and im stumped with that... too many things in it I wont ever use
<xubuntu477> Trying to look at something a little more simplistic
<xubuntu477> basic... cod4 servers and iptables is pretty much all i need and the know how
<miarf> xubuntu477: for now you can just turn iptables off
<miarf> there isn't going to be anything malicious listening to anything on a fresh install
<legg1> xubuntu477, are you planning on running the cod server via wine? :o
<xubuntu477> I have no idea guys. thats what im trying to figure out. new to linux
<legg1> http://www.fpsadmin.com/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=10
<legg1> here's the cod 1.6 linux server
<ur0pl> control + f5 doesn't work in my browser because it is binded to go to workspace 5
<xubuntu477> thats the link to the archive that keeps saying "unexpected end of archive" when i try to open it
<ur0pl> is there a way to fix that
<xubuntu477> opening in windows so i dont know if that could be the problem. trying to do research before i migrate with the flock
<legg1> ur0pl, you might be able to bind a new key for the full refresh/cache clearing with https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/shortcut-manager/mgjjeipcdnnjhgodgjpfkffcejoljijf
<legg1> downloading the codlinux-server-1.6.zip now to see if it gets corrupted here as well, xubuntu477
<xubuntu477> k
<xubuntu477> I am trying to open it in windows 7, not sure if thats related.
<m3kk> i get crashes from /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk when trying to view propierty drivers?
<legg1> zip is zip
<legg1> shouldnt matter
<xubuntu477> thats what i figured too
<dougbb> howdy ... just did the 13.10 upgrade, and my volume knob disappeared from my panel
<legg1> hehe mine's just 3 dashes in a row :P
<m3kk> dougbb, happened exactly the same.. it crashes when i try to do something about it
<vrkalak> maybe, you don't it
<Poisoned_Dragon> legg1, sound indicator?
<dougbb> any suggestions on how to get it back?  Sound is working, just no volume control
<legg1> ye
<m3kk> legg1, same here, its greyed out with three dashes
<legg1> ye
<legg1> probably be a update soon
<Poisoned_Dragon> legg1, m3kk, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<vrkalak> my 13.10 xfce works fine
<Poisoned_Dragon> Follow comment 5
<m3kk> vrkalak, xubuntu or xfce+ubuntu ?
<m3kk> Poisoned_Dragon, thanks
<legg1> im in xfce (xubuntu) where this happens
<vrkalak> xubuntu
<m3kk> oh ok
<m3kk> Im on UNITY right now lol.. just installed "sudo apt-get install unity" so much things are missing..raelly bareboned
<m3kk> lal
<Poisoned_Dragon> After you make the change, logout and log back in
<legg1> sweet, worked nicely Poisoned_Dragon
<m3kk> shiet, talking in wrong channel again sorry
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or not, legg1. lol ymmv
<qwertz__> good morning. my laptop running 13.10 goes to sleep when i close the lid although i configured otherwise. this was different (as configured) in 13.04. what can i do about that?
<xubuntu477> hey legg1 dL finish?
<legg1> oh yeh
<legg1> forgot
<legg1> sec
<xubuntu477> lol
<legg1> nop, zipfile is porked
<xubuntu477> D=
<xubuntu477> not cool
<legg1> bunzip, tar, zip, nothing works
<legg1> not rar either
<xubuntu477> Thats why i started looking at wine or playonlinux<= not sure if that one will even work lol
<xubuntu477> i know wine has had some success.
<legg1> ok fixed it
<legg1> do "zip -FF cod* --out codfixed.zip"
<legg1> then it works
<xubuntu477> huh? lol
<xubuntu477> <-noob here
<legg1> ye, fix broken archive
<xubuntu477> running windows still.
<legg1> just download it to linux, do "zip -FF cod* --out codfixed.zip"
<xubuntu477> trying to learn before i migrate.
<Poisoned_Dragon> playonlinux relys on wine. It's not independent of it.
<legg1> then unzip codfixed.zip
<qwertz__> also, the sleep button makes 13.10 go to sleep although i configured "Ask" as an action
<Poisoned_Dragon> playonlinux just helps with configuration
<xubuntu477> oh... didnt know dragon
<legg1> POL is pretty much Cedega/Crossover, just free :P
<xubuntu477> ohhh. i see
<xubuntu477> gonna take me a while to get used to  -FF --out blah blah blah
<xubuntu477> im used to the good old "cuhlick" done
<xubuntu477> so legg1
<xubuntu477> where the heck to i put that in at? terminal i know. but have to be in root? any -aptget stuff?
<xubuntu477> like i said linux/buntu nub
<legg1> nah just download the codfile, then go "cd ~/Downloads" (if you use english)
<legg1> mkdir codlinux
<legg1> zip -FF....
<legg1> unzip codfixed.zip codlinux/
<xubuntu477> you're gonna make me cry...
<gdos> so i have NO SOUND after upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 - suggestions?
<gdos> it appears the hardware drivers are NOT loading.
<legg1> check the settings manager > software sources > additional drivers
<legg1> then click on your audio driver, apply/activate or something, then it should be fine
<legg1> wut nvidia 319 works after 13.10 upgrade
<Poisoned_Dragon> gdos, no sound at all?
<xubuntu477> gonna go have a smoke. brb. ya'll and your codes and your cheats and your.... --a -ff -0 blah blah
<gdos> Poinsoned_Dragon: nope. none at all.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<legg1> wat, several tray icons takes a turn for the worse, if i change settings
<legg1> if i add radiostations to radiotray, it goes into the same mode as the volum indicator was
<GridCube> legg1, yes, the indicators are gtk3
<legg1> ah, so it's all gtk3 being a little haywire?
<GridCube> xfce4 panel doesnt support gtk3 indicators
<legg1> ough
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> there are workarounds
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<legg1> That one is sorted
<GridCube> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> My radio tray works fine
<Poisoned_Dragon> And I'm on Ubuntu Studio
<Poisoned_Dragon> Which uses xfce
<brainwash> bug 1238997
<ubottu> bug 1238997 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Add support for GTK3 panel indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238997
<GridCube> thats the one i was looking for
<brainwash> because everyone only complains about the non working sound indicator :)
<gdos> any reason why my audio hardware drivers are not loading?
<gdos> brainwash: its because don't expect things like that not to work after the upgrade. :)
<GridCube> gdos, are you sure its not muted?
<GridCube> in alsamixer?
<gdos> GridCube: yep. pauvcontrol only shows virtual (dummy) devices; no hardware device is shown.
<GridCube> do the sound card shows on lspci
<gdos> GridCube: yep. shows on lscpi: 00:10.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<gdos> GridCube: and shows on alsamixer. but still no sound (volume is turned all the way up on alsamixer)
<xubuntu477> ok legg1 anyway i can get a direct link to that... dont have linux just yet
<GridCube> gdos, try going to a guest user and see if you still have this issue
<legg1> link to what ?
<gdos> GridCube OK BRB
<GridCube> also see that your user ispart of the audio group
<gdos> GridCube: user is.
<xubuntu477> that zip... :'( pweez?
<legg1> sec
<legg1> http://www.fpsadmin.com/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=10
<legg1> the fixed zip is still 80mb ish, so i cant upload it
<legg1> got terrible connection
<xubuntu477> oh... how would i fix it? using windows environment?
<Poisoned_Dragon> you mean download it?
<xubuntu477> na the zip is corrupt or something
<xubuntu477> says unexpected end of archive
<xubuntu477> not sure if the contents are jacked too
<miarf> it's corrupt alright
<metallifanca> hi everyone :)
<xubuntu477> hey
<xubuntu477> think i got it... using winrar... hit repair archive and it gave me a rebuilt.blah blah.zip
<qwertz__> 13.10 also breaks python-nose. running nosetests gives me a weird "raise DistributionNotFound" where something asks for old school nose 1.1.2
<xubuntu477> opened it and no more error. not sure if they are still in tact
<KeyboardNotFound> How to change xubuntu 13.10 user login picture ?
<KeyboardNotFound> I mean on the picture left od username
<GridCube> KeyboardNotFound, http://www.smdavis.us/2013/07/27/mugshot-quick-and-easy-user-config/
<GridCube> :) will be default on 14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> KeyboardNotFound: Applications > System > Users and Groups (unless it's in the Settings Manager)
<xubuntu477> legg1 after repairing it i now have an images folder in archive... ???
<legg1> huh ?
<xubuntu477> yeah... i dont get it
<xubuntu477> hit repair with winrar... opens now with no error but now i have an images folder... looks like it contains relevant game files
<GridCube> SonikkuAmerica, see the same link i posted
<KeyboardNotFound> SonikkuAmerica, I'm in user and groups settings, but I don't see picture edit :/
<GridCube> KeyboardNotFound, see the link please
<SonikkuAmerica> GridCube: Preposterous - yeah, KeyboardNotFound , the link.
<SonikkuAmerica> Why must they do that to us? O_o
<GridCube> who knows
<GridCube> :) 14.04 will have mugshot by default
 * SonikkuAmerica is starting to think 13.10 will become another Oneiric
<Poisoned_Dragon> How so?
<qwertz__> is there any way to ask apt-get or synaptic about which package a given file belongs to?
<dougbb> so FWIW, none of the workarounds on the volume control bug worked for me, however installing Volti did the trick
<brainwash> qwertz__: dpkg -S <file>
<dougbb> hopefully they will get that fixed in a future update, it's rather disappointing that the issue was known in the early phases of development, but not fixed for release :-/
<Poisoned_Dragon> Volti?
<dougbb> it's in the software center
<qwertz__> brainwash,  thanks, that helped
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I change user picture without mugshot ?
<dougbb> I did a search for volume :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup, KeyboardNotFound
<KeyboardNotFound> Poisoned_Dragon, how ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> KeyboardNotFound, I just put a picture in my home folder and call it ".face"
<Poisoned_Dragon> make sure it's square
<KeyboardNotFound> Poisoned_Dragon, thanks for help :P
<qwertz__> brainwash,  thanks again. problem solved.
<brainwash> qwertz__: great :)
<qwertz__> for completeness: python-nose was broken because i apparently had some old nosetests script that i have installed from sources. rm'd it so that python-nose's one would be run instead.
<miarf> did the python keep its nose white
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I participate for xubuntu ?
<GridCube> KeyboardNotFound, yes, just make an image named .face thats 96x96 and place it in your homw
<GridCube> that should change your image profile
<GridCube> KeyboardNotFound, http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<KeyboardNotFound> GridCube, thanks for help :P I changed my profile picture :)
<SonikkuAmerica> lol @ extension .face
<GridCube> P: theres no extension
<legg1> not an extension. just hidden profile pic
<legg1> starting with a dot, makes it automatically hidden
 * GridCube meant that, and knew SonikkuAmerica also knows that P:
<xubuntu477> ok... i think i have blood coming out of my ears... my brain is bleeding
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu477: That doesn't sound like an Xubuntu issue at all! :P
<xubuntu477> shoulda started with linux at a younger age lol
<xubuntu477> would anyone know if this is a proper guide to starting cod4 servers? http://modernsquadpt.forumeiros.com/t30-guide-starting-cod4-linux-dedicated-server
<xubuntu477> whether it will work in xubuntu
<miarf> well it seems to be from 2008
<dougbb> this may be more of an #ubuntu question, but it appears that the ia32-libs package has gone away in 13.10, however I need it .... is there a substitute?
<Poisoned_Dragon> dougbb, It's possible that it's not one package anymore. They probably just have i386 counterparts to the x86_64 libs in the repos
<Poisoned_Dragon> They probably just get installed as needed now
<xubuntu477> miarf: you have a good idea as to what I am trying to accomplish, any advice?
<miarf> not really, seeing as how I have no experience with cod servers, sorry
<dougbb> Poisoned_Dragon: this page seems to explain it, but I don't see the multiarch package in synaptic: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+package/ia32-libs-multiarch
<xubuntu638> hello
<miarf> i mean optimally you'd just install wine and start up the windows server, but it seems to be more complicated than that
<xubuntu477> I can manage configs and such. just getting them... "working" persay
<xubuntu638> I can´t update xubuntu 7 to 12. I need help
<dougbb> xubuntu638: you'd be MUCH better off backing up your data and doing a clean install
<dougbb> Poisoned_Dragon: any idea what I need to do to get that package to show up?
<Poisoned_Dragon> There is no package now, dougbb. It was transitioned out.
<Poisoned_Dragon> all i386 libs have i386 in their name.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, the individual libs get pulled as needed
<legg1> wut,x ubuntu 7 to 12
<legg1> that's a massive upgrade
<miarf> and it's nuts
<dougbb> Poisoned_Dragon: maybe i'm misreading that page, but it seems to say that there should be a ia32-libs-multiarch package
<miarf> do what dougbb said and do perform a clean install
<Poisoned_Dragon> dougbb, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/i386/ia32-libs-multiarch/20090808ubuntu36
<dougbb> my problem is that I'm using 3rd party stuff that needs 32 bit libs
<Poisoned_Dragon> If the 3rd party stuff is in a deb package, that package should be able to pull the i386 libs that it needs. If it doesn't, it might not be something you want to try and install.
<Poisoned_Dragon> with that said, look at that multiarch package. It might be like a meta package to get all da i386 libs.
<dougbb> Poisoned_Dragon: it's something I need, and it was working fine with 13.04  :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, I use skype and it still works after the update. It uses i386 libs.
<GridCube> xubuntu638, you should really, really, backup and do a clean install
<GridCube> it would be the sanest thing
<dougbb> thanks for the help
<xubuntu477> ok after a lot of searching I cant find a guide for getting cod4 servers to run using xubuntu. Any other guides that anyone knows would be pretty much the same?
<miarf> is a win server out of the question?
<xubuntu477> using windows you mean? or wine?
<miarf> windows
<legg1> http://callofduty2.infinity-shell.net/howtos/Call_of_Duty_2_Linux_Guide_v1.01.pdf
<legg1> there you go
<Copy> Does anybody know on the world which folders contains the look except themes and icons? because i copied over but doesn't look the same
<xubuntu477> cant do windows cuz of udp floods, see here http://blog.connexeon.com/topics/sysadmin/networking/
<miarf> windows firewall allows proper rules
<xubuntu477> I looked and looked. couldnt find any.
<miarf> you can find "windows firewall with advanced security" in the start menu search at least, iirc
<xubuntu477> see unfortunately i could just block the ip but they constantly change at one point it was being hit by 5 different udp floods at the same time
<xubuntu477> no i can find it. it just doesnt have the rule i need
<dro> hi everybody
<miarf> if you're getting udp floods from random ips, i don't see how you'd avoid that with a different firewall
<dro> first time here :)
<miarf> allowing only certain ports for incoming traffic will not work
<miarf> and udp is stateless anyway
<dro> I'm here because I just have installed the last release of xubuntu (13.10)
<xubuntu477> right.
<xubuntu477> i was looking at # Outbound UDP Flood protection in a user defined chain. iptables -N udp-flood iptables -A OUTPUT -p udp -j udp-flood iptables -A udp-flood -p udp -m limit --limit 50/s --limit-burst 100 -j RETURN iptables -A udp-flood -j LOG --log-level 4 --log-prefix 'UDP-flood attempt: ' iptables -A udp-flood -j DROP
<dro> and the volume button in the taskbar is showing "---"
<Poisoned_Dragon> dro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<miarf> ok, so you're looking at flood protection, where the firewall will block ports actively based on traffic
<Poisoned_Dragon> Read Comment #5, dro.
<xubuntu477> I seen another one that drops after so many GetStatus packets from one ip
<miarf> that does make sense i suppose
<dro> Poisoned_Dragon,  thanks a lot, I read that
<xubuntu477> so now here i am stuck trying to learn this stuff... headaches
<dro> Poisoned_Dragon,  just changed the line, i'm probably stupid, but do I have to reboot to see the changes ?
<xubuntu477> i can figure out how to use iptables... terminal i can figure out. but I don't know how to get cod4 servers to run on linux lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> dro, log out and log back in
<dro> okay, I keep you in touch :)
<miarf> xubuntu477: you might want to check whether your router, if any, has flood protection
<xubuntu477> i have the linux server files but have no idea what to do with them. im looking at the guide legg1 gave me
<xubuntu477> zywall usg 50... it does but with monthly fees and they can blow me... box didnt say anything about fees
<xubuntu477> i mean yearly fees
<dro> Poisoned_Dragon,  it works perfectly!
<xubuntu477> using app patrol
<dro> Poisoned_Dragon,  you're the man
<xubuntu477> idp or adp
<xubuntu477> not sure
<xubuntu477> one way or another. i have it set up and it doesnt block it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, not really, dro. I had to google for that fix, myself.
<dro> Poisoned_Dragon,  can we say that this problem is because the release is really young ? (i'm new in Lunix)
<dro> Linux :p
<Poisoned_Dragon> I dunno why it is a problem. :(
<dro> Poisoned_Dragon, you had the same problem ?
<miarf> xubuntu477: you might not be able to block a ddos without a local firewall in the first place, though
<Poisoned_Dragon> They might be transitioning with some things and forgot to set it themselves before release.
<miarf> xubuntu477: *with
<Poisoned_Dragon> Wouldn't be surprised if there is a 13.10.1 soon.
<xubuntu477> i will drop the connection to the specific ip that is on the udp packet header so they arent spammed
<Poisoned_Dragon> yes, dro
<dro> yeah let's say this then...
<xubuntu477> therefore stopping the flood before it gets obnoxious
<dro> Poisoned_Dragon, but anyway, thanks for the quick answer, really a pleasure. Just in case, do you have an ATI GC ?
<xubuntu477> basically i am looking at setting iptables to temporarily "ban" ips based on getStatus floods
<miarf> xubuntu477: you're not really dropping an active connection because it's udp, you're blocking certain incoming ports and i really dunno how well that's combatable with iptables
<Poisoned_Dragon> ATI GC?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh
<dro> ^^
<Poisoned_Dragon> Graphics card
<dro> yup sorry
<dro> just in case, I didn't install mine yet, but I'm thinking about that
<miarf> but i'm certainly curious whether it works
<Poisoned_Dragon> I have a mobo in another pc that has an integrated ATI HD3k chip
<miarf> let's hope it does
<xubuntu477> cant iptables be set to drop certain packets based on keywords?
<dro> ah yeah ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't use the ATI drivers for it
<xubuntu477> like GetStatus or GetInfo
<Poisoned_Dragon> If your card is HD5k or newer, the drivers should be fine.
<dro> okay, then I'll try, I have nothing better to tdo tonight
<miarf> xubuntu477: as far as I know it is
<miarf> i'm really surprised that windows firewall doesn't take care of that kind of flood
<dro> Poisoned_Dragon, I just install my CG because of the fan noise. Too lound without proprietary drivers
<dro> loud*
<xubuntu477> thats whats happening. When i look at the packet capture from the usg 50 its showing a flood of GetStatus packets and I know there is a rule to drop or "tempban" them based on how many packets per second
<Poisoned_Dragon> ah, gotcha, dro
<dro> then let's go, then if everything is fine, i'll come here back to say it, with model name and more
<nantou> is 13.10 out?
<dro> yup
<dro> Poisoned_Dragon,  a good day/night to you, thanks for your time, and bye everybody
<miarf> xubuntu477: i'm kinda getting the impression that should be blocked by the server software
<xubuntu477> you mean the cod server?
<miarf> yeah
<Poisoned_Dragon> g'night dro
<Poisoned_Dragon> no problem
<xubuntu477> even with the sv_floodprotect "1" it doesnt
<miarf> i mean if you have an open/forwarded tcp/udp port for the server software, it's just open
<miarf> and incoming traffic will come from random ports constantly
<miarf> that really sounds like a vulnerability in the server software
<xubuntu477> right but based on the server port itself
<miarf> it should incorporate flood protection based on the packets
<xubuntu477> it definitely is... and the only fix i was able to find was iptables because of the rules that can be implimented
<miarf> ok, sounds like the iptables rule is more like a duct tape fix for the server software's inadequacy :)
<miarf> but yeah, i hope you get it working
<miarf> getting windows servers to run on linux isn't that straightforward usually, in my experience
<xubuntu477> brb
<xubuntu477> you are right though. not straight forward
<xubuntu285> hellou there! :D
<Menandro> Hi! I updated Xubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 and now the Xfce Session don't open... :(
<ObrienDave> Does Xubuntu session open?
<Menandro> No, it stop loading after insert login and password on a screen with only background
<Menandro> Don't show nothing more, only background.
<Unit193> You could try to switch to a tty and check out .cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<Menandro> Don't exist startxfce4.log in this directory
<Unit193> Menandro: If you create a new user, does that one log in?
<Menandro> New users don't log in too
<Menandro> I started lightdm from tty
<Menandro> and the log stops at "Activating VT 7"
<Menandro> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<Menandro> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<Menandro> this is .xsession-errors
<yeyeman> volume is muted after the upgrade and i cant changeit
<Peyam> why not
<yeyeman> i cant change the volume because when I click on the volume setting icon in the bar, the slider is not appearing
<legg1> <Poisoned_Dragon> dro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<yeyeman> is there any other way to bring back the sound except for the bar button?
<xubuntu473> hi everyone
<xubuntu473> want ask some question about xubuntu
<xubuntu473> does anyone can help?
<kgb> hey pplz, does anyone use a cookie manager for Firefox - something other than the built-in interface.. some localhost proxy, perhaps; something with some kind of GUI, or even, possibly, prompts?
 * kgb rly needs to put an end to tracking =)
<xubuntu458> How to run Shellscript for user input before login XFCE?
<kgb> oh and the Indicator Plugin in Saucy 13.10 - you know, where the volume isn't shown!.. does anyone have that bug-report handy please, I'd like 2 take a look @ it
<kgb> xubuntu458: add it to Settings Manager -> Session and Startup?..
<kgb> *Application Autostart tab
<xubuntu458> thank you for reply
<kgb> np, hope it helps :)
<kgb> not sure if it's the best method.. but, just make sure that the script file is marked as executable
<kgb> *permissions
<xubuntu458> I put it under /usr/sbin/userinput
<xubuntu458> and give it +x
<kgb> not 100% sure, but it may be better in /opt/ and then ln -s symbolic link-ed in /usr/local/bin/ (or just directly in the local folder)
<xubuntu458> just move to /opt and rebooting now.
<kgb> xubuntu458: you'll need the symbolic bc of PATH
<kgb> I don't think /opt/ is in the list by default
<xubuntu458> I added a symbolic link there.
<xubuntu458> It doesn't showed up.
<kgb> cool!..:) you can try 2 run it and see, alt+f2
<xubuntu458> Now it ask me password for my account.
<kgb> what does?
<xubuntu458> it did not run my scrip
<xubuntu458> my scrip is:
<kgb> are u sure, maybe open up a terminal and run it in there, to see
<xubuntu458> #!/bin/bash
<xubuntu458> echo -n "Please input your ID:"
<xubuntu458> read ID
<xubuntu458> echo $ID
<bekks> xubuntu458: You have to start a terminal and run your script then.
<kgb> btw., you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or pastebin.com for multi-line
<kgb> ^^
<xubuntu458> yeah
<xubuntu458> I want this before login window
<xubuntu458> may be can add something in the lightdm?
<knome> xubuntu458, i don't think that's doable without some less minor code refactoring
<bekks> knome: Why not?
<xubuntu458> Just a simple shell before xfce start?
<bekks> xubuntu458: No. Start a terminal inside XFCE and run your script.
<xubuntu458> try add to /etc/init/lightdm.conf early, did not work.
<xubuntu458> sure
<xubuntu458> the shell works fine
<bekks> xubuntu458: Whats the big picture at the end?
<xubuntu458> not sure where to find the "big picture"?
<knome> bekks, i didn't say it's impossible, i said it would need code refactoring
<SchrodingersScat> xubuntu458: what are you actually trying to do
<knome> xubuntu458, ^ that exactly would've been my next question
<knome> can't the user name be the ID?
<bekks> "id" outputs the userid ;)
<xubuntu458> My plan to ask user/pass then use it to download a file from another server.
<knome> if not, and you need a specific set of ID's that are non-usernames, why not link the ID's with the usernames in another way
<knome> xubuntu458, to download a file that does what?
<xubuntu458> some custom code
<xubuntu458> could be anything
<SchrodingersScat> would be neat to have it rsync your /home/ as you log in :3
<knome> xubuntu458, and you would like to run that code before the user logged in... huh?
<xubuntu458> right
<knome> xubuntu458, can you give us a rea-life example?
<knome> *real-
<xubuntu458> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602381
<xubuntu458> I will create a ssh server require username/password to download file for user.
<ultim8> yo. does anyone knows if xubuntu will recognize my galaxy s4?
<knome> ultim8, i doubt so.
<xubuntu458> ultim8, I am using galaxy s3, it works.
<knome> in that case, probably.
<ultim8> xubuntu458, something special i need to do?
<ultim8> some software?
<KeyboardNotFound> After upgrading my xubuntu, my apache don't parse the php files, any solution ?
<xubuntu458> ultim8 noting special, just pulg in with micro-usb
<knome> KeyboardNotFound, do you have php installed and its module enabled in apache? apache shouldn't parse the anyway...
<ultim8> some software?
<ultim8> ty
<KeyboardNotFound> knome, yes i have
<SchrodingersScat> KeyboardNotFound: have you restarted apache?
<KeyboardNotFound> SchrodingersScat, yes
<xubuntu458> continue my example: the shell scrip will crul by username/password to download a scrip, do further changes to the xubuntu.
<xubuntu458> could be some document or so.
<knome> xubuntu458, why wouldn't you do that *after* the user has logged in?
<xubuntu458> I will do this in LiveCD
<knome> for me, that makes much more sense than start to poke pre-login scripts with root access.
<xubuntu560> Q: I upgraded to xubuntu 13.10 and my uname -a shows 3.8.0-31-generic? is this because of nvidia drivers?
<xubuntu458> I want run my scrip/file by root before user login.
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, that's normal, xubuntu560
<Poisoned_Dragon> It would be the generic kernel regardless of the video drivers.
<xubuntu560> ok, so xubuntu is not at 3.11 yet?
<Unit193> xubuntu560: Do you have  linux-generic  installed?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I guess not. I'm using Ubuntu Studio. So, the Kernel is 3.8
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's because it's low-latency.
<Unit193> Poisoned_Dragon: It's 3.11 in saucy.
<Unit193> !info linux-image-lowlatency
<ubottu> linux-image-lowlatency (source: linux-meta-lowlatency): lowlatency Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11.0.11.3 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Huh, I wonder why the kernel isn't updated.
<Poisoned_Dragon> System:    Host ROL-PD-LINUX Kernel 3.8.0-26-lowlatency x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop Xfce 4.10.2 Distro Ubuntu 13.10
<xubuntu458> any other thought?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh.... it's optional.
<bekks> xubuntu458: What is that script going to do?
<Unit193> Poisoned_Dragon: apt-cache policy linux-image-lowlatency
<Bosi> Hello guys, I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, and since then I can't watch youtube videos anymore. Tried other websites and the videos run smoothly, but on youtube the image gets stuck. Do you think there is any relationship with the upgrade thing?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah, that's not installed, Unit193.
<Unit193> Poisoned_Dragon: There's your problem. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Was is suppose to be by default, in Ubuntu Studio?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I upgraded from 13.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, it was stock.
<Unit193> Poisoned_Dragon: linux-lowlatency pulls in both the header and image metas.
<xubuntu560> Unit193; i dont have linux-generic pkg installed
<xubuntu458> not sure yet, maybe download and install some new pacakge like chrome
<Poisoned_Dragon> Huh... I wonder why that wasn't done for me in the upgrade to 13.10
<xubuntu560> when i  run apt-get install linux-generic it wants to install some packages for kernel 3.11.0-12, so this will bring me to the new kernel?
<Unit193> Yes.
<xubuntu458> thank you every one, special knome. I will keep finding.
<xubuntu560> ok thanks, but are there any downsides of installing linux-generic? im not quite sure what it does exacly.
<pepper> I have a problem with WINE if someone is available to help?
<knome> !someone | pepper
<ubottu> pepper: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Unit193> xubuntu560: It's something that should be installed, but isn't.
<pepper> I have a problem with WINE if anyone is available to help?
<xubuntu560> Unit193: so it probably comes preinstalled in saucy then?
<xubuntu560> ok at least it grabbed the new kernel thanks :)
<onla_> if I remove a partition with linux lets say xubuntu, will the grub be removed too ? where does it reside
<onla_> mbr just has the redirect to the grub, and grub itself is in linux partition ?
<bekks> onla_: No, grub resides in the MBR.
<onla_> so even if linux partitions are formatted the grub stays.. it just can't boot the old linux entry
<onla_> just the other entries eg windows 7
<bekks> onla_: When removing the linux partition, you cannot boot it, too...
<onla_> but can boot windows with grub even after that
<onla_> ?
<ObrienDave> grub can boot to windows, I do it all of the time
<onla_> even after removing linux partition that was created while the grub was created
<ObrienDave> you would have to fix MBR. I cant remember where I got the fix. have had to do that myself
<onla_> really ? but if grub is in mbr or in own partition separate from that linux partition
<onla_> then why wouldn't it work if I pick up the windows entry, if nothing was done to that
<ObrienDave> as long as grub still has the pointer to the win partition, it would still boot from grub
<onla_> yea, so no fix is needed to the grub if the windows entry works well
<ObrienDave> yes, but that's like using half of a dual boot setup. up to you
<onla_> yeh, ok thanks
<Poisoned_Dragon> yay, new kernel works.
<ultim8> Hi. i got 3.2.0-54-generic-pae. using xubuntu 12.04 - is this the best kernel for me?
<Poisoned_Dragon> It is for 12.04
<ultim8> ty :D
<ultim8> xubuntu rocks :D
<ultim8> although i made it in kinda win look :D
<Poisoned_Dragon> Unless you're savvy, you really don't want to update kernel, on an LTS beyond the first to places in the version number.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, 3.2 is where you live.
<Poisoned_Dragon> *to=two
<ultim8> kk
<Sysi> well, there are backported newer kernels, but if it isn't broken, don't fix it
<Poisoned_Dragon> I gave mine a kinda mac look. But it's like Mac OS on drugs.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I can lock my screen and shutdown from my dock.
<yeyeman> some idea on how to get back sound would be great
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeyeman, please explain.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You have no audio at all?
<yeyeman> after the upgrade to 13.10 I don't have sound
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm
<yeyeman> and the overall stability seems questionable
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeyeman, in terminal, type: lspci | grep Audio
<yeyeman> I just had to restart several times before it loaded correctly
<Poisoned_Dragon> show me the output.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wonder why it's so flakey for you.
<yeyeman> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<yeyeman> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cayman/Antilles HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6900 Series]
<yeyeman> I got the.. dreaded black screen of death :P
<legg1> laptop ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you check your settings in pavucontrol?
<Poisoned_Dragon> type pavucontrol in terminal
<Poisoned_Dragon> brb, gotta reset the router.
<xubuntu450> Hola hya alguien español tengo una duda sobre la instalacion de xubuntu 13.10, sale la pantalla pero al ir instalando se queda la pantalla en negro parpadeando y de ahi no pasa es un portatil viejo un fijutsu siemens.
<xubuntu450> Alguna ayudita de que debo hacer o proceder Gracias.
<knome> !es | xubuntu450
<ubottu> xubuntu450: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu450> Muchas gracias !!
<xubuntu450> thank you for help !!
<yeyeman> ok I got the sound working using pavucontrol
<yeyeman> thank you poisoned_dragon
<Poisoned_Dragon> no prob. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Lemme guess, it had the HDMI selected?
<yeyeman> yes that's right
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeyeman, does your sound indicator work?
<yeyeman> nope
<Poisoned_Dragon> one sec
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeyeman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<Poisoned_Dragon> Follow comment #5, yeyeman.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sadly, if your icon was working, you would have already been in pavucontrol fixing your sound. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> When you make the change, logout and log back in.
<xubuntu735> Anybody else having probs with power management? Ever since I upgraded, no matter what I set it does not change the behavior
<Poisoned_Dragon> I haven't tried, to be honest.
<ultim8> Is there any good site where i can learn about xubuntu? or probably ubuntu for beginners? I'm new to Linux and want to learn it/
<Poisoned_Dragon> ultim8, http://docs.xubuntu.org/
<ultim8> Poisoned_Dragon, ty.
<xubuntu735> sure would be nice if I could figure out if there's a config file or something I can manually alter whatever acpi events to fix it. anybody got a suggestion on that?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sadly, I'm pretty fuzzy on the power management end of things.
<bekks> xubuntu735: There is mo such file. You would have to compile your own kernel and include a custom DSDT table to fix your ACPI events. The custom DSDT table has to be extracted from your system, altered, and then compiled into your own custom kernel.
<xubuntu735> Bummer. Ah well, maybe a patch will come out sometime. Thanks all :)
<bekks> xubuntu735: There will never be a patch for the broken DSDT table of your system.
<bekks> xubuntu735: You would have to do that manually.
<xubuntu735> I don't understand, if it worked in 13.04 why it is not possible for there to be a fix for it to work in 13.10. I did nothing manual to make it work in any other version
<ultim8> Is there a driver for my logitech mx518 i can install in xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2013-10-19
<xubuntu605> I'm hoping someone can help me.... I just updated to xubuntu 13.10 everything seemed fine until I turned off the computer, turned it back on and not my desktop area is just a grey void... no background no icons for home or trash no nothing!
<xubuntu605> anyone have an idea?
<xubuntu189> anyone home?
<xubuntu189> anyone?
<xubuntu870> hello
<Unit193> xubuntu870: Howdy, you have a question?
<Unit193> Ah, I see.  I'd say start by checking the logs, .xsession, .cache/upstart/startxfce4  check if the xfdesktop is running, and better yet, delete ~/.cache/sessions and relogin.
<xubuntu870> hi yes I do
<xubuntu870> I updated to 13.10 xubuntu today
<xubuntu870> now my desktop is gone
<xubuntu870> I have the panels at the top and bottom of the screen but my wallpaper and desktop icons have been replaced with a grey void
<xubuntu870> hoping someone smarter than I has an idea how to fix it
<mdeangelo272_> hello, I am trying to use the xfce4-terminal with vim
<mdeangelo272_> and for some reason the terminal is not piping the clipboard into vim correctly
<mdeangelo272_> with most terminals you can access the clipboard in vim using the "* or "+ registers
<holstein> ive really been enjoying terminator
<mdeangelo272_> but for some reason the xfce terminal is not piping into the unnamed registers correctly
<holstein> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 335 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<mdeangelo272_> has anyone else experienced this
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520 with intel wireless.  Ever since I installed 13.04 the wireless routinely dies every 30-40 minutes. If I enable/disable wireless I get it back.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6260992/
<holstein> puff: are you up to date with upgrade? have you tried 13.10? 13.04 only has a few more months of support, so, if 13.10 "just works",, i would just go with it
<holstein> puff: you can try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<puff> holstein: Drat, 13.4 isn't an LTS?
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<puff> holstein: I guess I might as well upgrade to 13.10 then.
<holstein> puff: 14.04 will (should) be
<puff> holstein:  Yeah, I was on 12.04 for the longest time.
<puff> holstein: I hate the upgrade treadmill.
<puff> I have two major problems I'm trying to solve a) wifi dying constantly and b) getting my displayport or the dock's DVI out to work
<puff> b) isn't really a problem, except in so far as it's keeping me from using my oculus rift :-(
<falken> I am having the wifi problem to
<puff> Hm, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade are done.
<puff> holstein: It's been yeeeears since I've done a dist-upgrade.  Usually I've ended up hosing my system and had to reinstall.  Guess I need to reboot now?
<holstein> puff: i would, at some point, rule out faulty hardware
<puff> falken: For me, it just stops working, and then I go to the network-manager dropdown and my AP doesn't show up.  If I bounce the network (disable and then enable) the AP shows up again, I get a connection, everything starts working again.
<puff> holstein: It just started happening when I moved up.
<puff> holstein: I had some wifi issues with 12.04, but not nearly as bad as this.
<falken> puff: I got the same problem what adapter are you using?
<holstein> puff: if it were me, i would load up an operating system that supports the hardware officially and test a driver that is supplied by the vendor, and rule out (definitively) hardware isues
<puff> falken: thinkpad t520 with intel centrino wireless N.
<holstein> puff: then, you can move on to other options, like, for me, these days hardware is just too affordable to sit around with linux not working on it
<holstein> i just take the chips out and replace them with ones that work well in linux
<puff> holstein: Good point, but that'd mean I'd have to dig up a windows install CD somewhere.
<puff> holstein: Yeah, but this is a thinkpad.
<falken> I have used this adapter on many distros no problem
<puff> holstein: Not as easy to just swap the wireless out.
<holstein> puff: you dont have to, but otherwise, you are assuming, and potentially wasting time troubleshooting a software issues
<puff> holstein: Yeah,it's worth checking.
<puff> holstein: What's really annoying is, I have the thinkpad windows recovery disks, but they just take over the entire hard drive.  No way to specify which partition,e tc.
<holstein> puff: you can disable and plug a USB.. you *can* replace, if you want.. but again, you dont have to.. i took my EEE apart and swapped the broadcom for something "better"
<puff> holstein: The intel was *supposed* to be the better :-(
<holstein> puff: image with clonezilla.. or, another hard drive
<puff> holstein: I asked on the linux-thinkpad mailing list, everybody said stick with intel wireless.
<puff> holstein: Yeah.  Working on that.
<puff> Okay, dist-upgraded an rebooted.
<falken> puff: i use an alfa AWUS036H great adapter for linux.  never had this problem before
<holstein> puff: the "think-pad mailing list" officially support linux?
<puff> holstein: the linux-thinkpad mailing list, for thinkpad owners who run linux.
<holstein> still, they either officially support it, or not
<holstein> if not, then, you really arent going to get any "better" information
<puff> holstein: In theory ubuntu is "certified" for thinkpad, but there appears to be no thinkpad-specific version of ubuntu.
<holstein> puff: that and a dollar gets you what?
<puff> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/
<D7> Hi, if I set an autologin user for lightdm; when I start the service will the user be logged in, or will the user only be logged in on boot?
<puff> holstein: Not even a cup of coffee, these days.
<puff> holstein: Hm, dist-upgrade didn't seem to work, apt sources are still raring.
<holstein> puff: the few i click on from that list suggest, as i did, the 12.04 LTS version
<holstein> puff: thats not a dist upgrade
<puff> holstein: Can you clarify that comment?
<holstein> puff: thats just to upgrade the packages in 13.04 so you can test with the upgraded firmware and kernel packages which could potentially "fix" the support for your wifi
<puff> Ah.
<holstein> puff: you did reboot thouth, correct?
<puff> Yeah.
<holstein> i would just use it, and see if its better.. then i would first connect to an access point with no encryption and test, then i would try and test with windows to make certain the hardware is not broken.. then i would go back to 12.04, or up to 13.10, testing both live before changing my hard drive
<puff> Yeah.
<puff> What are the odds that 13.10 will get my DisplayPort or DVI working?
<puff> Because if there's a chance, I'll upgrade now.
<holstein> puff: try it live.. the intel stuff should be baked in the kernel and able to test live
<puff> Yeah, I guess I could download and burn a live CD.
<holstein> or usb.. or an android phone with droid drive.. or whatever works
<puff> droid drive?
<puff> holstein: What's droid drive?  Nothing comes up on google (or on google play)
<holstein> puff: http://softwarebakery.com/projects/drivedroid
<puff> holstein: Neat, so drivedroid basically lets you boot your PC off a virtual USB drive on your phone?
<holstein> puff: i use it do do what you mentioned you want to do above, without buring a cd.. or needing to make a USB. or any bootable media.
<puff> Cool.
<puff> Thanks for the advice, I have to go AFK now.
<cheesegrinder> I have an ASUS 1000HE netbook with xubuntu 13.04. Should I expect any loss in functionality if I upgrade to 13.10?
<SonikkuAmerica> cheesegrinder: What are you worried about?
<cheesegrinder> potentially losing wifi or other hardware driver support or something
<SonikkuAmerica> cheesegrinder: The only blatant issue I know of is the volume icon not working.
<cheesegrinder> I guess 14.04 is the next LTS release. I just didn't want to lose support for anything
<SonikkuAmerica> cheesegrinder: Yes, it is. It's also been codenamed - Trusty Tahr.
<SonikkuAmerica> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.10
<SonikkuAmerica> cheesegrinder: ^
<tinman_> where is my "Source function library"?
<cheesegrinder> thanks ubottu
<cheesegrinder> thanks, guys. i'm upgrading now
<Gerowen> Greetings Xubuntu gurus.  Having recently given xubuntu-desktop a trial run, I've discovered it has a lot of the features of the old Gnome 2 that I like and runs a lot faster than Unity.  What is the easiest way to remove Unity and the default "ubuntu-desktop" packages?  I plan on using Synaptic and saving the markings in case I want to put it back later, but I'd like to slim the system down as much as possible and let Xubuntu
<Gerowen> (XFCE) take over for the login screen/display manager and do most of the work.
<Unit193> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu That's somewhat outdated now sadly, but generally you can remove most packages with unity in the name, but that doesn't quite cover it.
<jjinco331> Hello a few long lines coming ... hoping to get some help with issue since I installed Xubuntu 13.10 today. I originally upgraded from 13.04 this morning to 13.10 using the upgrade tool, I had some odd effects such as it did something to my monitor that forced me to forcibly power cycle it to get it to even come back on (never happened before, but happened after upgrade reboot), and then my kernel was stuck at 3.8, so I just reins
<jjinco331> I have an ATI Radeon HD 7870 (also tried an older HD Radeon 5770) graphics card, and the open source drivers don't have 3d hardware acceleration, so as usual I installed the fglrx package for the catalyst driver. On reboot, login screen was fine, but after logging in, my panels opened, my startup apps opened, my mouse cursor diasappeared, though I could get focus on panels by moving it.
<jjinco331> Trying to open any menu produced no visible results, if I used a hotkey to open Application finder or the application launcher it closed as soon as I typed in it. Switching to a tty I purged out the fglrx packages and rebooted. All was operational again on the open drivers. Tried enabling the fglrx and updates at various times through the Software and Updates Additional Drivers tab, launched alone and through Synaptic all with the
<jjinco331> Any advice on how to troubleshoot or resolve the issue outside of buying an Nvidia card?
<MegaQuaggan> I can't offer much help aside from recommending you look for patches for the existing binary driver for your card. In my case, 13.10 made the binary driver for my NVIDIA card not work and it required significant amounts of patching before it would install properly, and there are still some issues. It may take some time before updated binary drivers are released.
<jjinco331> That was the odd thing, at least when I checked versions from 13.04 after the upgrade, it appeared to have the same catalyst version, but it may have updated once I installed from scratch, I will check
<jjinco331> Maybe try to install from the AMD website, but I usually just end up with a nonfunctional display after that
<MegaQuaggan> If you're desperate for working 3D acceleration I'd go back to 13.04. since 13.10 was just released it's gonna take the graphics card manufacturers time to catch up. Trying to find a working driver at this time is a crapshoot.
<jjinco331> Yeah, my desktop is just so slow now even with compositing off ... not even sure why I upgraded so fats, usually wait a solid 3 months to let these things get worked out first.
<ivan_> hola
<elfy> hello
<dagomar> Buenos dias alguien habla español?
<bekks> !es | dagomar
<ubottu> dagomar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dagomar> Gracias y perdor por las molestias
<jonas___> good day
<jonas___> i ahve a question regarding lightdm, how do i set lightdm to display my .face, with an encrypted home folder ?
<m3kk> .face?
<sofias> hello (typing on android, excuse the slowness)
<sofias> i just upgaded (x)ubuntu, and now it hangs on boot. i suspect it's the login manager as described in the first google hits. now i need to enter the shell somehow to reinstall it.
<sofias> it should be an option in the grub menu but i forgot the secret key to enter it.
<sofias> sorry, reconnect.
<brainwash> try Shift
<sofias> i just tried shift, doesn't seen to work :(
<xubuntu714> How do I narrow down the likely cause of black screen on logout of Xubuntu on 13.10, upgraded from 13.04. After logging out, no access to VT or power off button. Restart works but shutdown does not power off machine. Same issue experienced on 13.04.
<sofias> ok, i got to the shell now. but "apt-get install --reinstall" for lightdm and xubuntu-desktop don't seen to help. any other ideas?
<sofias> doesn't ubuntu have wayland now? maybe i habe a wayland issue…
<bingo> Hello. I am using Xubuntu and cant find the volume. Is there something to install ?
<GridCube> bingo, sadly thats a know bug  1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<GridCube> bingo, see comment 41
<bingo> ty
<bingo> from xubuntu.org?
<bingo> oh
<bingo> so the keyboard is only way to adjust volume ?
<GridCube> no, see comment 41
<GridCube> you can also add a launcher for pavucontrol if you think that that workaround is not for you
<GridCube> sadly there is no better way of doing it because xfce panels are gtk2 and the indicators a re gtk3
<bingo> is 41 an abbreviation ?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204/comments/41
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<bingo> ty
<GridCube> the comment 41
<bingo> dont understand that but my keyboard volume is working
<bingo> just using function f7 or f8
<bingo> better than nothing
<GridCube> bingo, then just add a launcher in your panel for the program pavucontrol
<bingo> ill try to find it, ty
<bingo> one other thing. I cant seem to empty trash
<bingo> also, where can i find pavucontrol?
<bingo> searching didnt find it
<GridCube> bingo, how you searched it?
<GridCube> press alt-f2 and type "pavucontrol"
<bingo> application finder
<bingo> k
<bingo> yep found it, ty
<bingo> how would i make a launcher?
<GridCube> on a panel do left-clic>panel >add new element >launcher
<GridCube> that will create a launcher at the bottom of the panel you selected
<bingo> yes
<GridCube> then left clic it and go to propieties, clic the small + icon with the sheet, and in the "command" type "pavucontrol"
<GridCube> add it any name you want and any icon you wish
<bingo> ty
<GridCube> then you just have an application launcher that will launch the sound configuration program
<bingo> yep :)
<GridCube> it wont work as an indicator though, no scrolling over it or showing current songs or any like that, for that you need to follow comment 41
<bingo> if i may ask you a final thing, i cant seem to empty recycle
<bingo> no no just volume is great
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> mmm i dont know about that bingo sorry
<GridCube> are you sure you have permission to delete those files? are they own to you or to root?
<bingo> they have locks
<bingo> all i know
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> they dont belong to you
<bingo> ahh but thye should
<bingo> i was from something i installed to home
<bingo> then erased
<GridCube> did you upgraded from a preious install?
<bingo> strange, if i highlighted them within trash i was able to delete
<bingo> no
<bingo> clean install
<GridCube> weird
<bingo> looks like im set, thanks a bunch
<GridCube> does "file > empry trash can" works?
<GridCube> oh, alrgith
<bingo> does no
<bingo> now
<GridCube> interesting
<bingo> are there any other tweaks to Xubuntu as far as how it looks that wont take resources ?
<GridCube> if you see that behaviour again please report it
<bingo> i will
<bingo> also cant seem to eject drives
<GridCube> bingo, there is ways of working on xfce that will make your life happier
<bingo> like the duel boot drive etc..
<bingo> im sure
<GridCube> for example, press alt and clic-drag a window anyware to move it arround, press alt and left-clic to resize windows
<bingo> ty
<Guest19503> Hi, peoples
<Guest19503> I have some problems on my xubuntu 13.10
<Guest19503> after update 13.04 to 13.10 doesnt work settings in power supply menu
<xubuntu578> Hello
<xubuntu578> Bonjour ?
<Guest19503> i choose "Do nothing" in action then close top notebook, but it goes to sleep mode (((
<Guest19503> hi
<xubuntu578> the sound greffon don't work on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<TheAsd> Hi all, Всем привет Русских много?
<Guest19503> Привет я  русский
<GridCube> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest19503> no no when i close my  top of notebook it goes to sleep mode, but in power settings i set  do nothing
<TheAsd> Thx ;)
<xtriz> are there any derivatives based on xubuntu ?
<brainwash> Guest19503: bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Laptop sleeps when lid is closed, regardless of Power Manager Settings." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<Guest19503> oh thanks))
<Guest19503> but anybody know how repair it?
<ultim8> how can i check where is my dosbox program installed? i downloaded games and want to copy them to the dosbox directory.
<brainwash> Guest19503: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1180513/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1180513 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "lid close actions are ignored laptop always suspends" [High,Fix released]
<ToZ> Guest19503, can you try something? Edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf and add   HandleLidSwitch=ignore  to the bottom of the file? Reboot to test.
<brainwash> ToZ: :D
<ToZ> Hi brainwash
<Guest19503> oh
<Guest19503> but im beginner in linux((
<brainwash> xfce4-power-manager needs to be aware of the logind sleep-on-lid trigger and inhibit it
<brainwash> ToZ: not sure if anyone will implement it anytime soon =S
<Guest19503> thank you for help)
<ToZ> brainwash, is it? On this laptop, I was getting double suspends on lid close until I made that change.
<brainwash> ToZ: it's the default behavior of systemd/logind, but xfpm cannot prevent it as of now
<brainwash> ToZ: talking about a real fix, not a workaround by editing the conf file :)
<ToZ> brainwash, I see.
<ultim8> Hi. Can anyone tell me with what software can i watch this movie in xubuntu?
<rhodium> hello!anyone there ?
<popolon> hi
<popolon> nobody think to patch the problem of sound-indcator path  ?
<popolon> this just annoy 100% of xubuntu users ?
<popolon> few that speak/read english + have some technical knowledge could resolve by themselves
<rhodium> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<popolon> most people will think that linux doesn't work + too complex to be used ?
<rhodium> I fixed just like that
<popolon> rhodium, I know
<popolon> but most user won't understand why
<rhodium> ahh right
<rhodium> can I ask u sth
<popolon> the bug report is 4 month old
<popolon> the solution is given in the bug report :(
<rhodium> ?
<popolon> and nobody changed just the path line !!!
<popolon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<rhodium> I can only boot xubuntu with acpi=off but this disables wireless
<popolon> and on xubuntu release note : known bug, but still no correction :(
<popolon> one line to change
<rhodium> so I have to restart again .If I change it to grub.conf I loose wireless permanently ?
<rhodium> do u think u can help me out ?
<popolon> a reconfigure + remove the wrong x86_64-linux-gnu should not be so hard to fix in package ???
<ToZ> ultim8, Parole. You may need to have xubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<brainwash> tell the maintainer of "indicator-sound" to patch it.. this is not a xubuntu-specific package
<popolon> this is really the main problem of ubuntu, nobody take care of bugreports, since ~4 or more years I use ubuntu :(
<GridCube> rhodium, at that level the configuration issue is the same as in mainbuntu so you might have better help at #ubuntu because theres more people there
<popolon> bye
<rhodium> yeah I know but I thought someone here knew a solution
<GridCube> rhodium, probably
<GridCube> you might have to wait a time then
<rhodium> ok then.thanks
<ultim8> ToZ, i have parole. How to play the movie? parole don't see the files as supported ones. It's 00014.m2ts
<ultim8> *.m2ts files
<ToZ> ultim8, I think you will need to either install vlc to play the m2ts file or convert it into a format that parole can recognize
<ultim8> Toz. i got vlc.. it plays the file.. the problem it's around 30 files,,and the vlc plays 1 file i choose and then stops. so i think it's strange to play 1 by1.
<ToZ> ultim8, try creating a playlist in vlc that includes all 30 files, then play the playlist.
<kRush> is there ever going to be automatic power management in the oss ati driver?
<JohnSmith_> Hi Everyone,  How can I save my installed apps  for reinstallation (not just a list). I cleaned up apt cache so aptoncd not going to work.
<legg1_> You could always make the distro just like you want it, then make a new installer-dvd out of it, with all settings+software installed
<legg1_> wait, they're not actually open on saturdays?
<legg1_> woops, wrong chan
<ran_> i need help
<ran_> i need help about synaptic
<ran_> problems with synaptic
<sofias> hello again
<ran_> i need help with synaptic
<ran_> i need help with synaptic on xubuntu 13.10
<bazhang> !details | ran_
<ubottu> ran_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ran_> there is a strange broblem that when onboard (virtual keyboard) is loaded, synaptic crushes.
<ran_> and if onboard not loaded everything is fine.
<ran_> i have tried flurance (another virtual keyboard) and synaptic crushed again when is loaded.
<ran_> so there is a problem with synaptic and virtual keyboards.
<sofias> i cant get into graphical login, but i have a root shell now. i tried switching from lightdm to kdm but no noticabke difference.
<sofias> does upgrading xubuntu automatically switch to wayland?
<sofias> wayland seems to be installed but i don't remember unstalling it.
<sofias> since the problem seems to be independen of the display manager, i suspect it's somthing to do with wayland, x or graphics drivers. but i don't know how to narrow it down further.
<GridCube> xfce wont work on wayland
<GridCube> not even by far
<GridCube> you need X
<GridCube> sofias, what problem is that you are having?
<jjinco331> Maybe that is causing some of my issues
<jjinco331> I have a buncvh of Wayland libs installed now after fresh install of 13.10
<sofias> ok, so i guess there was no change to wayland during the upgrade… isn't there some kind of failsave x with ugly graphics?
<GridCube> sofias, i assume there is, but you are not using xubuntu if you have wayland, i don't even think kubuntu is shipping wayland already
<sofias> i could really need that to make backups of my ~ and an xubuntu-thumbdrive. then i could simply reinstall xubuntu…
<GridCube> yeah, the kubuntu release notes say: We are sticking with the X.org graphics
<GridCube> for this release
<GridCube> so i have no idea why would you have it
<sofias> cubegrid: thx
<GridCube> !tab | sofias
<ubottu> sofias: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sofias> i'm not sure if i have it, i have 3 libwayland packages installed
<paulpaul1076> hello, i have a plantronics headset and its a wireless one, i have buttons on it to turn the volume up and down but whenever i use them they only affect the default sound device or something which is my speakers, how do i make them work with my headset?
<paulpaul1076> i turned off all that built in stuff and it didn't help
<sofias> if i try to uninstall it it warns that libgtk, kde-window-manager and some mesa things depend on it…
<sofias> so i guess it's not wayland itself…
<sofias> CubeGrid: tab autocompletion does'nt work under yaaic (android irc client)
<GridCube> sofias, then you keep writing my name wrong
<sofias> GridCube: oops, sorry ^^
<GridCube> sofias, try to do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<GridCube> second log in into your home account and rmove the files named .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<GridCube> use lightdm to log in
<sofias> GridCube: xubuntu-desktop is already installed, i also tried --reinstall already. i tried to soitch to my normal user with su, but it wont decrypt my home.
<sofias> GridCube: the command in readme.txt about about decrypting home does't work either
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> encryption
<GridCube> thats something i know absolutely nothing about
<sofias> GridCube: lightdm won't show up, when it is supposed to start the screen freezes and it doesn't seem to react to anything except the power button (which shuts it down).
<sofias> GridCube: it souldn't have to do with anything in my home, because it happens before login
<GridCube> sofias, i do not know
<xubuntu912> Hola....
<xubuntu912> alguien habla español?
<GridCube> !es | xubuntu912 :) hola
<ubottu> xubuntu912 :) hola: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aguitel> why xubuntu run slowly ?
<bekks> aguitel: Because of a millions possible things.
<bekks> !details | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aguitel> bekks, sorry but more apps open slowly ,firefox libreoffice
<bekks> aguitel: which hardware do you have?
<aguitel> amd64 with 2 gb of ram
<aguitel> nvidia-304 i am using
<aguitel> GeForce 7200 GS / 7300 SE
<aguitel> Athlon64
<legg1_> 7200 GS oO
<legg1_> That's... REALLY old :X
<bekks> Athlon64 isnt that fast anymore, a GS7200 is a lowend graphics adapter not that old, and 2GB RAM are enough.
<aguitel> ubuntu 10.04 was the better for this old pc
<bekks> aguitel: then use 12.04
<legg1_> bekks, 7200 gs is really old
<aguitel> bekks, why 12.04
<bekks> legg1_: It isnt. I had one of them.
<bekks> aguitel: Because it is a LTS version.
<aguitel> not reason
<bekks> aguitel: your choice.
<legg1_> bekks: 2007, it's pretty old ^
<aguitel> if you say:12.04 is more faster than 13.10 ....
<bekks> legg1_: 6 years. Thats not "very old". The Athlon64 is much older.
<Poisoned_Dragon> legg1_, No, Nvidia Riva TNT is really old. :)
<legg1_> Myeah, but still :P
<Poisoned_Dragon> Geforce 7 is less than 10 years old.
<legg1_> Voodoo 1!
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol 3dfx!
<SonikkuAmerica> Old? Anyone use a Matrox Diamond?
<Poisoned_Dragon> The good ol' days before they went bankrupt.
<bekks> Kids, do you still know what a Tseng graphics adapter was? :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Tseng?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is that older than Hercules?
<bekks> Yeah. Or Cirrus.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah, Cirrus.
<Poisoned_Dragon> don't forget Oak Technoligies and Trident.
<bekks> Trident \o/ ISA and VLB :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<legg1_> SIS Trio 3D AGP , my first 3d-card with 4mb ram!
<legg1_> was sick
<bekks> s/was/is/
<bekks> SIS still _is_ ...
<legg1_> that card in particular, not the chip manufacturer
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh gosh... SIS has gone the way of VIA.
<sofias> speaking of graphics: i may have fixed my problem. :D
<sofias> "startx 2> x.log" revealed that fglrx was missing
<sofias> packet was in fact not installed. installing now.
<xubuntu156> hi there all user's of Gnu_linux,just passing by (:-)) to wish you a nice weekend
<cheesegrinder> so, i upgraded to 13.10 last night on my ASUS eee 1000HE netbook. I'm experiencing an issue where my computer now falls to suspend/hibernate mode when I close the lid, regardless of what my power/screensaver settings are
<sofias> fuck yeah, it works :D
<sofias> praise the driver gods
<cheesegrinder> is there a way to just disable suspend/hibernate entirely on my machine?
<cheesegrinder> i'm even trying the settings manager with no luck :\
<cheesegrinder> settings editor, rather
<aguitel> what apps is better to remove to improve xubuntu?
<aguitel> when i run :sudo update-grub . it take long time to finish ,why ?
<genii> aguitel: There can be various reasons. How many bootable devices and their speeds, how many kernels you have installed, and if you run many different OS then os-prober needs to find them all
<aguitel> genii, i have 2 hd and 2 os
<genii> aguitel: My best guess then is you have a bunch of old kernels on the Xubuntu that were not removed, and likely your hard drives are not that fast.
<aguitel> genii, i remove old kernels
<aguitel> genii, see that :http://bpaste.net/show/ocfSudlYbYctdTsBmwlB/
<genii> So then by process of elimination, probably slow HD. Possibly also when you are running the command not much memory and it uses swap
<cheesegrinder> sorry about that. closing the lid turns off all of my hardware including wifi
<brainwash> cheesegrinder: it's called suspend to RAM
<buu> cheesegrinder: Its pretty funny isn't it
<cheesegrinder> any way i can fix it? it was working fine in 13.04
<brainwash> sleep on lid close is disabled in the power manager, right?
<brainwash> so it's probably bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Laptop sleeps when lid is closed, regardless of Power Manager Settings." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<cheesegrinder> gotcha. thanks
<cheesegrinder> i'll just wait until there's a fix
<brainwash> workaround -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1180513/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1180513 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "lid close actions are ignored laptop always suspends" [High,Fix released]
<cheesegrinder> well, i am experiencing an issue that I had in 13.04. when I choose Chromium as the preferred application for opening web links, it never remembers that decision
<cheesegrinder> oh wow. thanks, guys. huge help
<brainwash> not sure about the preferred app issue
<cheesegrinder> i set it in each app. i've set it under Preferred Applications in Settings Manager
<aguitel> genii, maby kernel lowlatency is better for me ?
<cheesegrinder> and then when I open Chromium again, it says it's not the default browser
<genii> aguitel: I don't think so.
<aguitel> genii, and other kind of kernel ?
<brainwash> cheesegrinder: what happens if run "exo-open --launch WebBrowser"?
<cheesegrinder> opens normally
<genii> aguitel: You're better to stick with the kernel which is installed by default.
<brainwash> chromium, right?
<cheesegrinder> correct
<aguitel> genii, ok
<cheesegrinder> granted, i still have chromium windows open
<brainwash> and if you close every window and run the command again?
<lolmaster142> hello?
<aguitel> genii, any tips about using propietaries drivers ?
<cheesegrinder> runs Chromium but tells me it's not my default browser
<brainwash> cheesegrinder: or does it only fall back to another browser on relog/reboot?
<brainwash> cheesegrinder: after relog/reboot I mean
<cheesegrinder> opens Choose Preferred Application window
<David-A> cheesegrinder: maybe chromium IS the default browser but chromium itself just don't think so (it is chromium that shows that nag message)
<brainwash> every time you open the window? that's strange
<cheesegrinder> exo-open --launch WebBrowser command opens the Choose Preferred Application dialog
<genii> aguitel: If you must use them, try to install from official repositories of Ubuntu/Xubuntu and not from the binaries on manufacturers website. I mostly use nvidia. So for that I have to have installed beforehand build-essential linux-headers-generic dkms and linux-source packages
<aguitel> genii, ok thanks
<genii> aguitel: dkms system usually rebuilds your driver every time kernel changes
<aguitel> genii, i know
<brainwash> cheesegrinder: check the actual config file, ~/.config/xfce4/helpers.rc
<brainwash> maybe there is something wrong with the read/write permissions
<cheesegrinder> yeah. i'm also noticing that i can't su to root
<cheesegrinder> i guess i don't know my root password?
<bazhang> there is not one enabled
<bazhang> and dont
<bazhang> use sudo, or sudo -i for a root shell
<cheesegrinder> ok cool
<cheesegrinder> needed to edit that /etc/systemd/logind.conf file for my lid
<cheesegrinder> brainwash, how do i find helpers.rc ?
<cheesegrinder> exo-open --launch WebBrowser
<cheesegrinder> hmm. it seems to work now. i just tell chromium to not ask me again
<brainwash> hopefully it will stay like this
<cheesegrinder> yeah
<cheesegrinder> i'm going to reboot and see if that logind.conf works
<cheesegrinder> everything seems to be working now
<ultim8> how can i install dosbox games in xubuntu?
<bazhang> !crosspost | ultim8
<ubottu> ultim8: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<nantou> my os doesnt give me a notification to upgrade to 13.10 I have reloaded sources twice, is anything wrong?
<David-A> nantou: in system>software sources>updates, is setting "show new dist release" set to "normal releases" or "long term support only"?
<nantou> new releases option is activated
<nantou> no .long terms
<Azelphur> Hmm, my laptop is on 13.04 and I'm trying to upgrade it to 13.10. However the option does not appear in update-manager, suggestions?
<ultim8> Hi guys. I wanna learn c from scratch, how can i do it in linux? some programs?
<brainwash> ultim8: this isn't the right channel for such a question, try #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu069> i selected drive encryption during the install however now when the computer boots up the usb keyboard is not loaded/on/whatever you want to say to decrypt the drive, any tips
<brainwash> xubuntu069: bug 1241505
<ubottu> bug 1241505 in linux (openSUSE) "USB keyboard does not work after grub, and until after encrypted root volume is unlocked" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241505
<xubuntu069> thanks tons, i've been looking but couldnt find a thread on it
<brainwash> really strange one, sadly not fixed before release =S
<ddsss> sound icon is grayed out after 13.10 update.
<ddsss> any suggestions on what might be causing it?
<cheesegrinder> ddsss, it's a known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<ddsss> daaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnnnn
<cheesegrinder> yeah. just read the article. there's a temporary workaround
<ddsss> i guess this is temp workaround: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<ddsss> gonna restart and test.
<ddsss> thanks
<ddsss> cheesegrinder, works. thanks.
<ddsss> I hope they'll patch it upstream though.
<cheesegrinder> no worries. glad it worked
<xubuntu561> hate to be a bother but can you give me the bug number for the usb keyboard decrypt problem again
<David-A> xubuntu561: 65 minutes ago <brainwash> xubuntu069: bug 1241505
<ubottu> bug 1241505 in linux (openSUSE) "USB keyboard does not work after grub, and until after encrypted root volume is unlocked" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241505
<xubuntu561> thanks, had to restart and forgot to write it down or mark it
<David-A> np
<TheBoyd> I need some help getting xubuntu 13.10 installed on a MBP
#xubuntu 2013-10-20
<David-A> MulBerry Pie ?  a-ha MacBook Pro
<nantou> aint a bit contradictory to use free software on a apple product?
<TiZ> Hi. I upgraded to 13.10, and GTK 3 no longer respects xfconf's xsettings/Gtk/ColorScheme property. What can I do about this?
<TiZ> In addition, laptop-mode-tools's rules aren't triggering anymore for some reason.
<TiZ> To be specific, I know that I have the right values set to echo to the right file for brightness control, since I can do it manually and it works, but when I plug and unplug the laptop, nothing happens.
<gdos> ok the following are not loading correctly (if at all) since upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10: my ethernet card (though my wireless loads fine, thankfully); apache2; and my soundcard drivers. help?
<TiZ> Hi. I upgraded to 13.10, and GTK 3 no longer respects xfconf's xsettings/Gtk/ColorScheme property. What can I do about this?
<sofias> hi again :)
<sofias> what could be missing when i have no sound and the mixer programs report no audio devices?
<sofias> lspci does report it, tho
<sofias> i suspect it's also a packet that was thrown out by the upgrade
<sofias> osspd is marked as a missing recommend in synaptic. but afaik oss is obsolete so that won't be it
<sofias> i also have to enter my passwords for mounting drives and suspending but i guess that's a separate issue
<sofias> oh i forgot to say, i's an onboard amd audio thing: 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<sofias> and xubuntu with some additional packages upgraded to the latest version (saucy?)
<bazhang> some?
<bazhang> you're on 13.04 then?
<sofias> bazhang, Linux omega 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> is omega some MINT thing?
<sofias> bazhang, no that's the mane of my computer :P
<sofias> bazhang, name :P
<bazhang> whats the output of lsb_release -a
<sofias> No LSB modules are available.
<sofias> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sofias> Description:	Ubuntu 13.10
<sofias> Release:	13.10
<sofias> Codename:	saucy
<bazhang> !find pavucontrol
<ubottu> Found: pavucontrol
<sofias> so it's saucy as i said. and this weirdo version number
<bazhang> got that installed ?^
<sofias> yes
<bazhang> and padevchooser?
<sofias> it only displays "Dummy Output"
<sofias> installing dadevchooser
<bazhang> Pa not Da
<sofias> bazhang, just a typo, installed the right thing
<bazhang> ok
<sofias> now i have this interesting thing in my tray, but it doesn't find any devices either
<sofias> isn't there a list of all the packets that come with xubuntu by default
<sofias> ?
<sofias> do i need jack it be installed?
<pAt_> hi, since I upgraded to Xubuntu 13.10, closing laptop lid causes hibernate regardless of power management. Any idea?
<baizon> pAt_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360615/ubuntu-server-13-10-now-goes-to-sleep-when-closing-laptop-lid
<baizon> pAt_: this should solve your issue.
<pAt_> thx baizon, that worked!
<brainwash> pAt_: bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Laptop sleeps when lid is closed, regardless of Power Manager Settings." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<ultim8> I'm using a xubuntu 12.04 i'm trying to install a new version of playonlinux. I need to download the version which suits me. What is it? Precise, Oneiric, Natty, Maverick or Lucid?
<baizon> ultim8: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<ultim8> baizon, ty. That helped.
<cfhowlett> !precise|ultim8,
<ubottu> ultim8,: Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<Basil1x> I need help with Thunar.  All my icons have disappeared.  Only the names below remain.
<ultim8> Hi. Maybe some1 can help me. I installed playonlinux with wine and the game called league of legends. In audio setup i can use only the default audio devises, which are fine. But the sound sounds blurry.
<gdos> ok the following are not loading correctly (if at all) since upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10: my ethernet card (though my wireless loads fine, thankfully); apache2; and my soundcard drivers. help?
<gdos> ultim8: check out #winehq
<raven_raven> I wonder if someone could help me with my Samsung R522 equipped with Radeon Mobility HD 4650 and its overheating
<raven_raven> well, maybe it's not overheating, but it's close to as it's making much more noise than on Windows
<m3kk> raven_raven, checked different drivers etc?
<raven_raven> yep, there are no restricted driver to install
<raven_raven> ATI dropped support for my card some time ago and it's only compatible with Xorg 1.12, which is quite outdated by now
<m3kk> Mine crashes as soon i check for restricted dtriver.. did work in 13.04
<raven_raven> it's just crazy how bad it is compared to windows
<raven_raven> even if I download legacy fglrx for my card then there is bunch of missing dependencies and if I force install then resolution is all screwed up, but the problem with temperature persists
<m3kk> raven_raven, have you tried just giving up?
<m3kk> raven_raven, that might solve the issue
<m3kk> Im lucky these opensource drivers run well because i cant change it at all. someone else have same issues?
<raven_raven> I know giving up is the best answer here, but I really love how convenient and comfy Linux is compared to windows in other areas
<raven_raven> but that overheating and spinning fans are driving me crazy
<m3kk> raven_raven, i understand.. can it be disabled or something? does the cpu has one integrated?
<raven_raven> nope, unfortunately not
<raven_raven> i'm looking for a way to undervolt it or something like that
<kgb> i'm looking for an application launcher, something from the panel; what do you guys use, what should i get?..:)
<kgb> ... in the Software Center: there is barely anything? :-f
<olbi_> you mean about Apple launcher or smth like Windows menu?
<kgb> olbi_: tnx for asking; maybe something like a tree-launcher, yes; something that can have multiple-different folders to open with Thunar for example
<kgb> .. is there something ready-made like that?
<olbi_> try Whisker Menu or Cairo Dock
<raven_raven> I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but maybe Synapse?
<gdos> ok the following are not loading correctly (if at all) since upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10: my ethernet card (though my wireless loads fine, thankfully); apache2; and my soundcard drivers. help?
<kgb> olbi_, raven_raven: will do, tyvm!..:)
<kgb> 'xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin' sounds perfect..
<olbi> whisker menu is great :D
<olbi> it works like KDE or Windows :)
<kgb> *very exctied* lolz, installing it
<xonox> I have trouble adding an application into the menu with alacarte.  I tested xubuntu 13.04 for a week before wiping and going with xubuntu 13.10.  I used to be able to add a menu entry with an icon under the graphics submenu
<xonox> Is this a know problem or is it just my install ?
<kgb> xonox: http://s9.postimg.org/rvcszk8m7/Screenshot_10202013_06_36_12_PM.png ?
<kgb> .. or u tryin' 2 do something else? :-)
<xonox> kgb: exactly what i want to do.  In 13.04 i added an icon under the graphics menu, thus enabling me to launch a 3d modeler for linux i got outside of the software center
<xonox> kgb: now i can't add it under graphics.  When i succeed, i can add under "Other" and the icon i choose never shows up.
<xonox> kgb: i think the xfce menu is confused now though, it seems out of sync with the editor.  Maybe i should just retsart and try again.
<kgb> sudo shutdown -r now :))
<xonox> kgb: thanks for the help, i'll restart in a few minutes, downloading a video from archive.org right now :)
<ilbuonme> Hello guys! Has anyone successfully installed the Jupiter applet in Xubuntu 13.10?
<xonox> kgb: i did some more tests after the reboot and created another user to see if it would happen under its profile.  Does the same thing.  No big deal but it would be nice if i could get it to work
<kgb> xonox: I just installed Cairo Dock, on olbi's suggestion.. and it's pretty awesome. =)
<olbi> :)
<kgb> .. think i've found the last menu-program that i'll ever need, hehe
<xonox> kgb: is it a mac os x-like dock ?
<kgb> xonox: yup, but there's also Synapse && Whisker Menu ( http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-to-install-synapse-file-launcher-in.html )
<kgb> can't believe i hadn't looked for something like this earlier xD
<xonox> i'm in love with the simplicity of xubuntu, i really like the default menu + taskbar and all that
<xonox> and it's crazy fast
<xonox> synapse looks interesting
<kgb> it looks rly neat so far, tnx 2 raven_raven..
<ilbuonme> It looks like Jupiter cannot be installed in Xubuntu Saucy. Suggestions about applications to save battery life?
<kgb> xonox: just btw. http://www.smdavis.us/projects/menulibre/
<xonox> kgb: thanks :)
<winstonebook> hey
<winstonebook> hello?
<winstonebook> then i spam
<winstonebook> adf
<winstonebook> fa
<winstonebook> fda
<winstonebook> afd
<winstonebook> adf
<winstonebook> dafad
<winstonebook> fdf
<winstonebook> daf
<winstonebook> df
<winstonebook> aad
<winstonebook> fad
<winstonebook> fadf
<winstonebook> adf
<winstonebook> afd
<winstonebook> a
<winstonebook> df
<howefield> q
<xonox> kgb: thanks for everything, i have to go, have a nice day :)
<Mapley> wsfsdf dsfdsf dgdfg sfsdf? asdfdasf dsfdsf sdfdsf sdfdsf!
 * Mapley grumbles.
<Mapley> People are dull and predictable.
<detro_> that was so badass
<Mapley> Too much so >:c
<cuddles> hello
<detro_> Hello cuddles
<cuddles> I have a question for xfce panel and sound volume problem, is it planed to be fix in further updates?
<cuddles> or should we tweak around?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm having trouble booting the installation media (usb stick) on an ideapad s300. When I select either install or try xubuntu, the screen turns black
<Shirakawasuna> I've tried amd64 vs. i386 images, verified the md5sum of each, tried using unetbootin to make the sticks...
<Unit193> I've heard issues with unetbootin and Saucy.
<cuddles> Shirakawasuna it's not gonna help much but mine worked with unetbootin
<cuddles> i formated my key first in fat32 flagged it booot
<Shirakawasuna> My connection to freenode (and only freenode) keeps resetting, weird. I missed any responses, if there were any.
<cuddles> i formated my key first in fat32 flagged it boot
<Unit193> He's still gone. :P
<cuddles> oops
<cuddles> lol
<cuddles> no not funney sorry
<cuddles> do you know what happened in volume control in xfce panel?
<guanyu_> volume is a known issue
<cuddles> guanyu_, you think they will make an update one day ?
<guanyu_> cuddles, not sure. i had wifi driver issue as well. i reverted back to 13.05
<guanyu_> cuddles: based on the release notes, i don't see a lot of new stuff. if it is just for daily usage, i guess i will just stick with 13.04 first now
<cuddles> yeah guanyu_  i guess you're right
<Bosi> Hello everyone, can anyone tell me how to disable this xfce feature that saves the session and restart the opened applications when I restart my pc? I unmarked the option to Save session automatically, but in the menu "Session" I don't know If I should delete all the options or if I should leave something there.
<guanyu_> Bosi: have you uncheck the logout settings in session and startup?
<guanyu_> Bosi: there is a checkbox for 'automatically save session on logout
<guanyu_> Bosi: uncheck that
<Bosi> yup, it is unchecked
<guanyu_> Bosi: that didn't work?
<Bosi> still didn't work. reopens everything that I left opened
<Bosi> but, in the menu "session" there are a few things that I think might be the problem
<Bosi> I don't know if I should just clean everything, or not.
<guanyu_> Bosi: i have those too. but they restarted unless i have them at the application autostart tab
<guanyu_> Bosi: they don't restart unless ...
<Bosi> I cleaned everything in that list except for: thunar, pulse audio, power manager, xfwm4, xfce-4panel, xfsettingsd and xfdesktop. Should I remove any of them from the list?
<guanyu_> Bosi: i think those are in your current session
<guanyu_> Bosi: i could be wrong. have you disabled what you don't want to show up in autostart tab?
<Bosi> yeah, I also did that.
<Bosi> what really bothers me is like when I restart with Skype, Chrome, Spotify opened, it reopens everything.
<Bosi> I cleaned a few stuff on the session list, I'll see if it works now.
<cuddles> bye all
<Bosi> guanyu_, nope, reopened everything =/
<Bosi> guanyu_, this started to happen after I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10... don't know if there is anything related to that.
<Unit193> It's because "Save session" is checked, clear out .cache/sessions/ too.
<Bosi> Save session it is not checked.
<Bosi> how do I clear out .cache/sessions/ ?
<Unit193> rm -rfv ~/.cache/sessions/
<Bosi> ok, let's give it a try
<Bosi> Unit193, you got it. that was it. Thank you!
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu064> does anyone know how to install xubuntu on acer chromebook?
<Nqoba> hi
<Nqoba> i installed ubuntu on my windows machine dual boot using the windows installer
<Nqoba> i'm looking to install xubuntu instead, what is the best way to do this?
<ran_> hi
<ran_> i need to know if you have the same problem as i have withe synaptic on 13.10
<gdos> ok the following are not loading correctly (if at all) since upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10: my ethernet card (though my wireless loads fine, thankfully); apache2; and my soundcard drivers. help?
<vespakoen> Hey guys, I have just installed xubuntu and I like it a lot so far. I am using a configuration management tool to configure xubuntu, but run into an issue when added startup scripts
<vespakoen> I want the "setxkbmap -option altwin:ctrl_win" command to run when I login, for this, I copied the xinitrc file from "/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc" to "/home/koen/.config/xfce4/xinitrc" but it doesn't seem to get executed
<vespakoen> does anyone know a simple way to debug this? is this the correct approach at all?
<gdos> ok the following are not loading correctly (if at all) since upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10: my ethernet card (though my wireless loads fine, thankfully); apache2; and my soundcard drivers. help?
<amerigena> Would someone be willing to tell me what steps to take after logging into my Launchpad account to report a bug on xubuntu-artwork?
<amerigena> Because when I browse the categories under xubuntu-artwork, I see no options to report a bug.
<amerigena> When I view other packages (menulibre), it does show the option to report a bug.
<amerigena> I take that back - there is an option to report a bug on xubuntu-artwork, but it's greyed out.
#xubuntu 2014-10-13
<xubuntu44w> Hello world ! Just playin, I would like a minamal CD/ network install of xubuntu for an older pc.
<xangua> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xubuntu44w> Yea I found that I have tried the 12.04 and it froze at boot, so hell I'm going to try 13.1. What I don't get is why ubuntu's minamal would also install xubuntu? Just sayin.
<xangua> ubuntu 13.10 is not supported
<xubuntu44w> Well 12.04 didn't load...Any suggestions?
<xubuntu44w> Not even as a terminal install. Darn wheres my xp disk. HaHaHa
<Finetundra> i am unable to unmute my audio
<xubuntu44w> geez I am a newbie but whats the specs on your machine and os finetundra ?
<Finetundra> xubuntu44w, how is that relevant?
<xubuntu44w> And I said geez because the linux cummunity is supposed to help each other
<Finetundra> xubuntu44w, that's why i'm here
<ObrienDave> we help with specific issues and questions
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, i don't think i can make that anymore specific
<holstein> Finetundra: i would check the keyboard mute.. and toggle the one in the mixer volume control.. also, check alsamixer from the terminal. and pavucontrol if nothing there helps
<xubuntu44w> and it is relevent. At least if I can help.
<Finetundra> holstein, i've tried keyboard toggel and toggeling in the mixer, neither worked, and nothing reads as muted.
<holstein> Finetundra: sure.. toggle *everything* though...
<Finetundra> holstein, correction, it reads as muted in the mixer
<Finetundra> holstein, i have, that's the issue
<holstein> Finetundra: i would start with the basics then.. see if the device is functioning properly.. with a live CD or a supported operating system.. then i would test with another user to rule out my users config.. i would try pavucontrol if you have not
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (trusty), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<Finetundra> ok holstein, i'll switch to a guest account for a sec
<Finetundra> holstein, audio works in guest session, i still cannot unmute from user account
<holstein> Finetundra: then, at least you know where the issue is.. so you know the device works, and you dont need to reinstall applications or mess with the system
<Finetundra> holstein, well that's a minor relief
<ObrienDave> permissions or group privileges perhaps?
<holstein> i think its just a bad config issue.. i would just move them temporarily, and see if the issue persists and go from there..
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, never even thought that could be an issue, but "use audio devices" is unchecked in my user permissions
<holstein> that could do it..
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, now how do i have it stay checked
<holstein> could have been something you added that changed that for some reason
<Finetundra> haven't added anything unusual for a fresh install. everything i have added is stuff i usually install off the bat and none of it has ever caused a problem
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, go ahead and check it, then you might have to right click on the top bar and "move" the window up to see the ok box
<holstein> as they say, the first step is to adimit you have a problem.. then, you can look for what caused the issue..
<ObrienDave> that window shows up as 900 pixels high on a 768 pixel screen LOL
<ObrienDave> my laptop that is :)
<Finetundra> after doing that, i still can't unmute the blasted thing
<Finetundra> do i need to log out then back in?
<holstein> Finetundra: i would.. just to be sure
<ObrienDave> not sure
<Finetundra> ok, back in a sec
<holstein> i do in the command line.. never ticked boxes for it..
<Finetundra> it also takes a long time to log out for some reason
<ObrienDave> saving a lot of things
<Finetundra> so, does anyone have a clue WHY it removed that permission?
<holstein> Finetundra: it?
<ObrienDave> not sure if it was always off on mine but at some time something actually paid attention to it. if that makes sense. *moar beer*
<holstein> Finetundra: i had stated something you have installed could have changed that.. you could have any thing from bad hardware to misconfiguration to a bug related to your specific hardware somehow..
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, "moar beer" needs root level permission ...
<ObrienDave> i'll work on that immediately, SIR! ;P
<Finetundra> holstein, i was refering to any other thing it could have been
<ObrienDave> *chuckels on his way to the fridge*
<holstein> Finetundra: sure.. thats why i stated a few more things above..such as a bad or failing hard drive or memory.. but i dont think thats what you are having
<Finetundra> holstein, i would be a bit ticked if it was a failing hard drive as i bought this one not but 2 or so weeks ago
<holstein> Finetundra: i dont think it is, as i said.. but, hard drives are more likely to fail when new
<Finetundra> holstein, really? where's the sense in that
<holstein> Finetundra: its just a fact.. you can read up on it.. they are most likely to fail when new, or of course, after use
<ObrienDave> that's the idea behind a "burn-in"
<holstein> yup.. if they dont do a burn in..
<holstein> manufacturing errors, which happen, can make new hard drives more likely to fail
<Finetundra> i don't know why, but that makes sense
<ObrienDave> most new devices fail, if they're going to, fairly quickly. hence the reason for 24 hour, 1 week, and longer burn in times
<Finetundra> gotcha
<ObrienDave> every new computer i buy stays on for the 1st 2 week constantly
<Finetundra> that's something i've never heard of someone doing.
<ObrienDave> i also run stress tests so CPU, GPU and HDDs run close to 100%
<Finetundra> once again, never heard of someone doing that
<ObrienDave> most people don't go that long. i like to make sure it's not going to fail soon
<Finetundra> better safe than sorry
<ObrienDave> in my case, too broke to buy another ;P
<Finetundra> but aren't you  worried about breaking it in the process, ObrienDave?
<ObrienDave> it would still be under warranty :)
<__unik> hi guys. how can I change the font color in top panel?
<__unik> it's grey why the panel is black. so confusing
<__unik> while*
<psean> hey all having problems with install keep getting /dev/sda uid error on boot i have tried installing on full hard drive and making a /boot partition but keep getting same error i have looked on website but nothing works
<dudufuka> Hello my name Heinz
<wlxmhls> hi
<pjotter> good afternoon everybody
<pjotter> I have a question concerning themes in 14.04
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pjotter> I recently upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. One thing I noticed, is that the right-scrollbar (for example in firefox) has changed.
<pjotter> When I use firefox inmaximized mode and try to use the right scrollbar, I often misclick because the right pixels do not register as a click on the scrollbars.
<pjotter> This used to be different. When you woul take your mouse to the utmost rightside of a maximesed application, it would always be on the scrollbar. But now, it seems, this isn't the case anymore.
<pjotter> I tried selecting a different theme but with not much succes.
<pjotter> Does anybody know a good theme for 14.04 in which the scrollbars work like in 12.04?
<pjotter> This is my exact problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859187
<xubuntu103> hello, i'm a new user. After searching the internet it should be possible to install xubuntu on a usb stick and to run it from the stick as a normal os.
<xubuntu103> Is it correct? my harddrive is broken and I wand to use a usb-stick instead of a new harddisk
<cfhowlett> !persistence | xubuntu103, yes.  i
<ubottu> xubuntu103, yes.  i: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<cfhowlett> xubuntu103, it will be unstable and delicate and likely to break.
<xubuntu103> cfhowlett, thanks for this hint, but I have a quite old laptop and itś nearly impossible to find a new harddisk.
<xubuntu103> therefor my idea was to use a usb stick a harddisk
<xubuntu103> each time when I try to install I get this error message
<cfhowlett> xubuntu103, I didn't say DON'T do a USB install ... just be aware
<xubuntu103> errno5 Input/output error
<xubuntu103> ffhowlett, I know and thanks for your advice ;-)
<xubuntu103> does the error mean that my source has an error?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu103, easy to test: change usb's.  they do break
<xubuntu103>  cfhowlett the usb is brand new and I got the message also when I tried to install on my harddrive
<xubuntu103> before the harddrive broke ;-)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu103, BEFORE the HDD broke?  not good
<xubuntu103> yes before
<xubuntu103> I will try to boot from DVD and try to install that way
<xubuntu103> exit
<Finetundra> how do i prevent the volume from shooting up when i put headphones in?
<xubuntu840> hello, instead of searching every prompt I hope you can help me here :-)
<cfhowlett> !details | xubuntu840
<ubottu> xubuntu840: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu840> I will format my usb-stick and rename it. What is the corect sentence in the terminal window
<Finetundra> xubuntu840, if i may ask, why are you formatting the usb?
<xubuntu840> finetundra: to have it clean :-) or can I only rename it?
<xubuntu840> for the momemt the name of the usb-device is quite chrytical
<xubuntu840> chryptical
<Finetundra> xubuntu840, you could try to use gparted to format it i believe. someone correct me if i'm wrong
<xubuntu840> I quess gparted is a small utility? And not included in Xubuntu?
<Finetundra> it's easy to find in the software center
<Segger> could probably use fdisk or mkfs
<Segger> but i'd just use gparted
<xubuntu840> OK, thanks for your help. Will try gparted
<xubuntu840> ok, i found it by I can only use it as an administrator. I started Xubuntu directly frum USB-Stick for trying. So how to get admin-rights?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu840, sudo gparted from a terminal
<longbonglungfish> hey all. on xubuntu 14.04 here. noticed a strange inconsistency when i close my laptop lid that wasn't there on 13.10. upon closing the lid in 13.10, my laptop would go into suspend and when i'd reopen the lid, it would prompt me for my login credentials. now, when i close the laptop lid and come back to reopen it, it goes straight to the desktop without prompting for login information. anyone know how to fix this?
<brainwash> longbonglungfish: verify that light-locker is set up properly (settings manager > light locker settings)
<brainwash> there is an option named "lock on suspend"
<longbonglungfish> brainwash: i use xscreensaver. i have that set up to lock screen after one minute. have waited longer than that and still no prompt when i open the lid. also in power manager i have lock screen for suspend enabled, and in session and startup setting i have lock screen before sleep enabled.
<brainwash> does it lock the screen if you trigger suspend via the menu?
<longbonglungfish> yes! that works perfectly.
<brainwash> you could try this: open /etc/systemd/logind.conf with a text editor and change "#HandleLidSwitch=suspend" to "HandleLidSwitch=ignore"
<longbonglungfish> brainwash: i read that could be an issue. i'll change it now and report back.
<brainwash> alright
<nomic> also power management
<nomic> not just 'light locker'
<nomic> power settings .. suspend on laptop close
<longbonglungfish> brainwash: i changed that setting and now there is no suspension at all when closing the lid.
<brainwash> that's bad, the power manager should be in control now
<brainwash> are the power manager settings ok?
<longbonglungfish> yup, as far as i can see.
<longbonglungfish> does it change anything that i use this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<brainwash> well, you should have told us from the start that you use this PPA
<longbonglungfish> sorry!
<longbonglungfish> does their xfce power manager build cause some conflicts i'm not aware of?
<brainwash> I don't think so
<brainwash> there is a known bug, bug 1307545
<ubottu> bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<brainwash> which describes your current problem
<longbonglungfish> shoot. but the workaround doesn't seem to work either :\
<nomic> dunno what ppa is
<dzho> personal package archive
<brainwash> longbonglungfish: lets try this.. run the command "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s false"
<brainwash> this command changes a hidden setting
<longbonglungfish> okay. done. should i restart again? should i remove the change i made to the systemd file before?
<brainwash> relog and don't revert the logind.conf change
<longbonglungfish> okay. be right back.
<longbonglungfish> brainwash: no luck
<brainwash> bummer
<brainwash> how about using a logind compatible screen locker like light-locker or gnome-screensaver?
<longbonglungfish> brainwash: problem fixed! have lock screen before suspend enabled in power manager and session settings. added the following line to /etc/systemd/logind.conf "LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=no" and changed the value for the setting you gave me to "true" (xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s true). now it all works as it should!
<brainwash> great :)
<brainwash> really confusing stuff
<longbonglungfish> tell me about it! thanks for the help. you got me 9/10ths of the way there.
<brainwash> you're welcome
<GridCube> how do i fake a dependency? i get this, "Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2)" but ubuntu only has libltdl7, thats suppose to replace it
<GridCube> nevermind
<GridCube> there is a version of the software for 7 lib P:
<Unit193> API differences, not exactly "replace".
<GridCube> P: great, now the scanner is detected, but doesnt work, probably i need to wait or reboot or something, i've heard thats the case with many scanners
<diogo_79> hi
<mo0p> Hello
#xubuntu 2014-10-14
<v> Sorry, I don't know anything about wsky
<milad1512> why in site is says it is highly recommended and preferred to use torrent download ?
<Pici> Because that puts less strain on the Xubuntu servers
<milad1512> ok, thanks
<chaotix> hello, i am trying to get a conky config to look right, and was hoping to get a hand.  it is supposed to have a transparent background,  but for some reason the background of the conky is the default wallpaper of the distro, no matter what i set my wallpaper to... I am using xubuntu 12.04, can anyone help me with this?  this is the conky i am trying to use:  http://zagortenay333.deviantart.com/art/Conky-Vision-395777503     ...and this is my screenshot:
<chaotix> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10132014-105231pm.php][img]http://en.zimagez.com/avatar/screenshot-10132014-105231pm.png
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | chaotix
<ubottu> chaotix: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<chaotix> ObrienDave, i was not aware
<chaotix> thanks for pointing that out
<chaotix> i have figured it out now
<ObrienDave> 'tis ok, no worries
<chaotix> i just needed to uncomment two lines in the conkyrc
<chaotix> bye
<ObrienDave> good luck and have fun
<chaotix> thanks
<bellow> I have some bed stuff that when I wash the bed stuff it smells clean but after I dry it there is bad odor coming from them. More info in this link http://pastebin.com/Ard4SXiK
<Weaselweb> hi, I'm running Xubuntu 14.04.1 and have a custom sheel script setting some development variables. this shell script is sourced by .bashrc. now starting eclipse from xterminal has those variables set, while eclipse started from launcher does not. how can I set environment variables using that shell script?
<ochosi> Weaselweb: you could create a launcher (or edit eclipse's launcher) to run the shell script instead of just executing eclipse?
<Weaselweb> is there no generic way? maybe I need those settins for other applications too. I do not want to create specific launchers for each task I need to run
<Weaselweb> I found http://superuser.com/questions/485499/how-to-set-environment-variables-for-xfce-windowing-environment but it does not work
<bonk3rzz> what gtk peeps running
<xubuntu27w> bjr????
<xubuntu27w> ??
<Unit193> !fr | xubuntu27w
<ubottu> xubuntu27w: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Unit193> You'll have to use words to ask there too though.
<xubuntu27w> merci
<ioan> hi, I'm themeing xubuntu and need Xfce-Dusk theme
<ioan> (I've used that while I had another OS, with Xfce)
<ioan> in which package do I find it
<ioan> ?
<jhenke_> hi folks, just wondering, is there a plan to change the purple highlight colour back to blue for the final 14.10 by default? or is the purple intended for release as well (just wondering)
<knome> jhenke_, that's going to be permanent in 14.10
<jhenke_> hmm okay
<ioan> nevermind, it was in gtk2-engines-xfce
<bgardner> Good morning all.  I note xfce4-weather-plugin is floating at the top of the tank for the last few days, apparently due to an API change.  I can see what I think is the Bugzilla entry (https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10916), but Launchpad doesn't indicate that Xubuntu is aware.  Am I looking in the right place for tracking this in Xubuntu?
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10916 in General "Plugin has to be updated or will soon stop working" [Normal,Reopened]
<xubuntu36o> hello
<xubuntu36o> is it possible 2 install xubuntu from kubuntu?
<xubuntu36o> so, that kubuntu is deleted, and xubuntu is installed
<baizon> xubuntu36o: yes it is
<xubuntu36o> baizon: is there a wiki articel for it?
<xubuntu36o> i found that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<baizon> xubuntu36o: google in most cases should have something... for example this: http://www.linux.org/threads/converting-between-the-ubuntus.5079/
<baizon> xubuntu36o: or this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce
<xubuntu36o> oh, okay thanks
<xubuntu58w> hi
<xubuntu58w> i need help
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu58w
<ubottu> xubuntu58w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Linnak> Hi, when i want to play a video file with parole i got an error: gstreamer backed error - Could not initialise Xv output
<Linnak> Should I install something?
<Linnak> The files are mp4 and mkv format
<Poisoned_Dragon> Huh, never saw that one before. Is this a recent thing, or has it happened the whole time?
<Linnak> Poisoned_Dragon: Talking to me?
<xubuntu58w> guys
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yuppers.
<xubuntu58w> can taskbar be at bottom ?
<holstein> xubuntu58w: yes
<Linnak> I've just installed the system
<Linnak> And also why is the libreoffice look like windows2000 style. Should I install a theme or something?
<holstein> xubuntu58w: you can "right click" on the panel or panel elements and move or remove or edit.. i suggest using the guest account or a live CD to learn how to customize
<xubuntu58w> thanks
<holstein> !restricted | Linnak
<ubottu> Linnak: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GridCube> xubuntu58w, yes, unlock it in setting, grad and drop the panel from a corner
<Linnak> holstein: Thanks
<holstein> Linnak: as far as the "theme", i would look for and apply updates.. with the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" command in a terminal, or however you prefer to update, and if your issue with the look/feel is still there, take a screenshot and let the volunteers know what you want to address specifically
<xubuntu58w> what is grad
<xubuntu58w> and
<Poisoned_Dragon> Worst case scenario would be to use VLC. I don't think it uses gstreamer libraries.
<holstein> xubuntu58w: grad, in relation to what?
<xubuntu58w> which is more light lxde or xfce or just for the latest versions ?
<xubuntu58w> grid writed it to me
<Poisoned_Dragon> I always pull parole on a fresh install.
<xubuntu58w> grad and drop
<Linnak> i installed restricted extras same error
<holstein> xubuntu58w: the "l" is from "lxde", which is "lightweight" x desktop environment
<xubuntu58w> i know but
<xubuntu58w> before ı see
<xubuntu58w> xfce was more lightweight than lxde
<Poisoned_Dragon> Lxde is kinda lighter. Certainly modular, like xfce. I just don't like lxde as much.
<holstein> xubuntu58w: its always a trade off and a compromise
<xubuntu58w> i should be first at google if u search
<holstein> xubuntu58w: no one will say xfce is lighter than lxde.. but, its not really all that much heavier
<xubuntu58w> ok
<xubuntu58w> i didnt liked lubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu58w: you may find xfce similarly light, and easier to use
<xubuntu58w> will install xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu58w: they are *all* ubuntu
<xubuntu58w> ı know
<xubuntu58w> now ım running kubuntu
<holstein> Linnak: i would try seperating out the codec support from the playback..
<xubuntu58w> its contains a lot of things that confuses mind in the UI
<GridCube> xubuntu58w, grad == drag
<Poisoned_Dragon> Linnak, you said it was a fresh install?
<holstein> xubuntu58w: thats why there are other options available..
<xubuntu58w> also cant open installed apps quickly from start menu and some slow
<holstein> xubuntu58w: there are *many* ways to open applications.. many of which would work in any DE
<xubuntu58w> thank you holstein and gridcube for your helps
<xubuntu58w> bye
<holstein> xubuntu58w: such as synapse or kupfer..
<Linnak> holstein: How do you mean separating?
<Linnak> Poisoned_Dragon: Yes a fresh one
<Poisoned_Dragon> Linnak, install updates. Parole's issues should resolve itself.
<holstein> Linnak: i mean, try known good files with default support.. to seperate out is it codec support or bad files.. or OS misconfigureded
<Linnak> Poisoned_Dragon: Updates was the first thing I did
<Linnak> holstein: OK
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's a missih gstreamer package that now gets installed with a newer version of parole.
<holstein> Linnak: try again in a terminal. to be sure.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> also, VLC is one of the first things i install .. i actually prefer it
<xubuntu02w> hi
<xubuntu02w> ım that guy that was asked some questions
<Linnak> holstein: I use that as well. I just tried the things I do with a basic system
<xubuntu02w> ı want to know one more thing
<holstein> !ask xubuntu02w
<xubuntu02w> when ı drag and drop the taskbar to bottom will it be like kde's or lubuntu's taskbar
<Poisoned_Dragon> If not, Linnak, there is a terminal command you can try. parole --xv false
<xubuntu02w> so no dark
<xubuntu02w> white and no blur
<xubuntu02w> or some blur like kde plasma
<holstein> xubuntu02w: i suggest trying it in the live CD or the guest account. the changes you make will not be persistent
<xubuntu02w> ok but
<xubuntu02w> this is very important for me
<xubuntu02w> if ı can
<holstein> xubuntu02w: then, you can see first hand if it fits your needs
<xubuntu02w> ı will install
<holstein> xubuntu02w: if i want blur, i make blur.. if i dont, i dont..
<xubuntu02w> ok
<holstein> xubuntu02w: you can experiement with all of this with a live CD *before* installing
<xubuntu02w> okay
<xubuntu02w> thank yoı
<holstein> live USB..
<xubuntu02w> ı got it
<holstein> i say, get something that best fits your needs and machine and try and just use it for while.. try and not make large changes to it right off.. try the defaults, and learn to configure settings.. then, i think you'll find you can implement literally most anything you want
<Linnak> Poisoned_Dragon:  parole --xv false did the job. thanks
<Poisoned_Dragon> You're welcome.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's a dirty solution but, good for the short term.
<milad1512> i installed xubuntu from unity, and i want to uninstall unity, what should i do ?
<holstein> milad1512: i would acually first consider the "if it aint broke" saying.. and think about leaving it, after looking at the actual hard drive space that it would free up.. i would refer to something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976266 or try removing ubuntu-desktop and see what is offered to be removed..
<genii> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<genii> Heh, somewhat out of date now
<Linnak> so here is the Libreoffice looks like windows2000 style: http://www.kephost.com/images/2014/10/14/Screenshot-2014-10-14-17.16.03.png
<Linnak> The edges of the windows are sharp not smooth rounded. Is it norman on xfce?
<milad1512> holstein, is it ok to remove unity from software center ?
<milad1512> ubuttu , ?
<milad1512> ubottu . Note, this applies only to Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal). If you're using 12.04, go here. If you're using 11.10, go here. If you're using 10.04, go here. " i have 14.04.1 !
<ubottu> milad1512: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slickymasterWork> milad1512 ubottu is a bot, not a real person ;)
<milad1512> is it ok to do this ? "sudo apt-get remove --purge unity" ?
<holstein> milad1512: as i said, i would look and see what the benefits are, which is literally only the hard drive space freed up
<Pici> milad1512: use the -s (simulate) switch to see what will happen when you do that.  Obviously don't do it if it looks like it will remove too many pacakges.
<milad1512> holstein , do you know how much size will be freed up ?
<milad1512> Pici , it just removes the "ubuntu-desktop* unity*"
<holstein> milad1512: i dont.. but, i would look and see.. its likely a few hundred mb's.. nothing that i would be concerned about
<holstein> ubuntu-desktop meta package may offer to remove what you are wanting to remove..
<milad1512> holstein , if it's possibly better i want to use that command i wrote earlier. so what do you say ?
<milad1512> holstein , i have 1 T hard , but yes , if i don't use the unity a few hundred certainly concerns me still.
<holstein> milad1512: then, feel free and research how to remove it.. i would do it with the commands Pici suggested, and see that the commands are going to remove what i want to remove.. as for "is it safe?".. you should have proper backups in place regardless.. consider imaging so you can revert easily
<milad1512> holstein , as i said i used that command and it said it only remove ubuntu-desktop* unity*,  so is it safe ?
<holstein> milad1512: the safest things i can suggest are, either leave it alone, since nothing is broken, and the benefits are a small amount of hard disk space.. or, have proper backups/images since *all* hard drives will fail, and that is a "good" step regardless.. otherwise, is the command removing what you want to have removed? is so use it
<milad1512> holstein , i'll risk, i think :)
<holstein> milad1512: have backups, and risk nothing.. since your hard drive and all others fail, its a good plan regardless
<milad1512> holstein , ok thanks
<milad1512> another question
<milad1512> can i install xubuntu with ubuntu live cd ?
<milad1512> using TRY UBUNTU . bottom ?
<holstein> milad1512: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. and you are asking about, and describing how to do that.. but, you dont at install time.. with the ubuntu iso, you get ubuntu.. you then can install what you like (xfce or xubuntu's desktop, for example).. or, you can use the "net install" mini iso..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> from the mini iso, you can basically choose what you want to end up with, which gets downloaded at install time.. but, you dont get to audition the desktop with the "try" option
<milad1512> holstein , ubotty , that sure is useful ; thanks
<holstein> milad1512: ubottu is a bot.. no problem
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<milad1512> ubottu is seriously a bot ?
<ubottu> milad1512: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<milad1512> wow, tanks anyway
<GridCube> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<garandil> In 14.04.01 after the latest kernel upgrade my laptop have started to act strange, it will not boot unless I unplug my USB3.0 SSD drive from the machine and replug it while being in rescue mode for the previous kernel and replug the USB drive.. then I am able to reboot and get into the previous kernel annotation in Grub, booting Windows 7 works every time. Any clues are appreciated.
<holstein> garandil: the kernel shouldnt effect your booting windows in any way.. so, thats a 'red flag' to me
<holstein> garandil: id say, it could be that the "sudo update-grub" command that would have been ran after the installation of the new kernel may have written settings about the USB hard drive you reference
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair can be helpful..
<garandil> ran update-grub now, will see how that works
<milad1512> what's the command to kill all the programs i run at the same time ?
<deshipu> milad1512: kill -1
<milad1512> thanks
<milad1512> deshipu, actually , it was kill -9 -1 . but thanks you made me remember
<deshipu> -9 makes it a hard kill
<milad1512> deshipu, but kill -1 didn't work
<deshipu> milad1512: sorry
<milad1512> deshipu, nooooo. what are you sorry for ? . as i said you made me remember so i should be thanking and thanks
<deshipu> milad1512: but I remembered wrong :)
<deshipu> seems like you have to pass the signal number if you are specifying -
<deshipu> -1
<milad1512> deshipu , and i remembered nothing and you helped me, and yes
<deshipu> yw
<milad1512> i gotta go do something dangerous as uninstalling unity so bye for now, pray for me
<holstein> milad1512: just backup, and plan for failure.. then, you will be "safe"
<milad1512> get my back up on what ?
<milad1512> on hard or dvd ?
<holstein> milad1512: *anything*.. an image.. another hard drive, since that hard drive *is* going to fail
<milad1512> are you sure it going to fail ?
<holstein> milad1512: yes.. they *all* do
<deshipu> sooner or later
<milad1512> even though i installed xubuntu ?
<deshipu> there are two kinds of people: those who make backups, and those who will make backups
<holstein> so, planning for that factual, inevitable act will help
<holstein> milad1512: that is hardware... the hardware will fail..
<holstein> milad1512: linux doesnt magically protect your hard drive from failing, as they all do
<milad1512> holstein , have you tried that yourself '?
<holstein> milad1512: tried what? proper backups? yes.. i image where i want an image. using clonezilla.. and i have multiple copies of important data..
<holstein> milad1512: its a fact that your hard drives will all fail.. the one ubuntu is on. the one you backup to. the one in your phone.. the one at the server this chat is running on.. they *all* fail
<holstein> milad1512: if you are "worried" about running commands, and breaking your system, then i say, you dont have proper backups. address that factual need, and you will need not be afraid of breaking your system, since you will be able to revert
<milad1512> holstein, how do i revert  ?
<holstein> milad1512: i use clonezilla, if i want/need images.. if not, i just access my backups that i have on other physical media
<holstein> milad1512: "how do i revert" would be best answered by knowing how one backed up what exactly
<milad1512> i though it's possible without backups
<holstein> milad1512: that hard drive *is* going to fail.. period. they all do..
<milad1512> can i back up on internet ?
<holstein> milad1512: if you plan for that happening, then, *if* you run a command and your system is broken, then you have bacups
<holstein> backups*
<holstein> milad1512: nothing about ubuntu or xubuntu is preventing you from using something online to backup to..
<milad1512> ok
<milad1512> bye for now
<chuck_> I am having a problem with my terminal.  When using python interpreter, the cursor will jump to the beginning of the line and start overlapping what was already typed.  How can I fix this?
<holstein> chuck_: what are you using? and from where?
<chuck_> Xubuntu 14.04 python 2.7
<holstein> chuck_: does it do it in tty? is it actually a terminal problem?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<milad1512> holstein , hahahaha , i run the command and it only removed about 6 mb(hahahahaha) and unity is gone, hahaha
<GridCube> if this is a laptop you might be accidentally tapping the trackpad
<milad1512> holstein , it wasn't actually few hundred but a few mg
<GridCube> you can enable a lag between the typing and the trackpad detection on the device settings if this is the case
<GridCube> milad1512, that makes, sense, but its still not recommended
<holstein> milad1512: correct.. i said, at more, a few hundred, and not to bother with it, for the benefit of free-ing up hard drive space
<holstein> at most*
<chuck_> I am using terminal in Xubuntu.  is that a tty?
<holstein> chuck_: no.. try using a tty from the guide i linked above
<holstein> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back)
<GridCube> no, a tty is a different instance from the one thats graphically oriented
<milad1512> holstein , nothing failed i didn't really need any backups
<holstein> chuck_: do you experience the same cursor jump in tty?
<holstein> milad1512: no.. you *still* need backups.. nothing you did broke anything, which is great.. congratulations
<holstein> milad1512: but, you can see, all you got was 6mb's free. which is why i suggested not to remove the packages just for the hard drive space..
<milad1512> holstein , :) yeah i know
<milad1512> holstein , how often do you use backups ?
<holstein> milad1512: its like what my grandmother told me when i was a kid.. "you dont have to brush your teeth, only the ones you want to keep"
<holstein> milad1512: you backup what you want to keep, since *all* hard drives fail..
<holstein> http://lifehacker.com/5961216/why-you-should-have-more-than-one-backup for example
<holstein> milad1512: i *immediately* backup what i need to have backed up in the way that fits my needs.. if its something im getting paid for, then, i keep many copies
<holstein> milad1512: for example, i did audio for a local movie. the director called me saying that she cant get her hard drive to mount.. its not my data, nor job.. but i suggested (the same as i suggest to you) that she have copies.. i have the data she paid me to make for her in many places
<holstein> the size of the data, or the hassle of backing up.. its all an excuse. you have to find a solution that fits your needs, and implement it..
<holstein> milad1512: its irrelevant of the operating system.. and should be done with all data that one needs to keep.. i would be glad to discuss further in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel, as this is not xubuntu specific necessarily
<chuck_> No, it didn't seem to do it.  It wrapped around
<chuck_> it might have something to do with editing my bash for text completion, but I'm not sure
<holstein> chuck_: wrapping is the issue? or jumping?
<holstein> chuck_: but, you are saying, in tty, all is well?
<chuck_> when I get to the end of a line in the python interpreter, the cursor will jump back to the begining of the line I just typed and start to overwrite.  seems to be okay in tty, couldn't reproduce it
<holstein> chuck_: you can try other terminals.. or, just work in tty
<chuck_> ...but I often copy & past urls which I can't do in tty
<chuck_> ok, thanks
<sveinse> I have a wierd xfce4 on nx question: I've lost the fonts. When I open the terminal, the cursor is there, but no text. Likewise the text on the app menu is gone. I've tried to run xfwm --replace without success. Any ideas?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<knome> m3n3chm0, ?
<m3n3chm0> hello
<knome> hello
<milad1512> what's the best disk image burner ?
<brent2> Anyone have any idea why I'm receiving this error with xrandr? http://i.imgur.com/UVjd9M1.png
<brent2> It works fine with LVDS1 (internal display)
<ibuntu> hello, I'm using Xubuntu 14.04 on an older machine and today when I came home from work it won't connect to a wifi network. It sees them, and tries connect but just saying disconnected after a minute. I couldn't find anything online, can someone help me please?
<JCT> how do i reset a panel?
<JCT> i tried to modify application indicator but it wouldn't wok
<xubuntu52w> hello hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu25w> Hi there
<xubuntu25w> I've installed Xubuntu 2 weeks ago and I experienced some screen tearing
<xubuntu25w> I noticed it appears after the notebook lid has been shut once
<xubuntu25w> installed compiz but did not fixed the problem though
<xubuntu25w> anyone can help
#xubuntu 2014-10-15
<stormzen> On Ubuntu 14, is can the network service be stopped with sudo service networking stop?  It fails for me.  I'm trying to establish if this is normal behavior.
<stormzen> -is
<knome> stormzen, first, this is not the ubuntu support channel (this is for xubuntu), and second, there is no version "14", though i guess you are referring to 14.04
<stormzen> knome, Yes, 14.04.1 ... I thought xubuntu was a form of ubuntu?  No one at ubuntu has answered my question.   ... I waited a bit before seeing if I could find the answer elsewhere.  It seems like it should be an easy answer to determine.  I've never had networking fail to stop or restart on me before.
<knome> sure, xubuntu shares the same core, but that kind of general questions are best asked on the main channel - especially if you are running ubuntu, because people here might not know all of the things that might have an effect on the issue at hand
<stormzen> Fair enough.
<nomic> nfs?
<LinusTorvaldsII> hi is knome here?
<pleia2> LinusTorvaldsII: please direct your support questions to the whole channel :) many folks here can help, not just knome
<LinusTorvaldsII> thank you
<knome> LinusTorvaldsII, humm?
<LinusTorvaldsII> hello knome
<knome> ...yes?
<LinusTorvaldsII> i am in offtopic may i speak too u there
<anrold> i need some help with low/critical/action battery notifications
<anrold> i've changed the settings in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power but they are completely ignored
<LinusTorvaldsII> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92794/how-to-change-critically-low-battery-value
<anrold> i've done that but it doesn't work
<langit> how to install libre office offline?
<holstein> langit: you can use the package manager of your choice.. "sudo apt-get install libreoffice" for example
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<langit> ok, im go to wiki'
<langit> hallo
<langit> help please
<ObrienDave> yes?
<langit> how to install libre offline
<langit> i have libre.tar.gz
<xangua> extract it and install the deb file, if you have libreoffice or openoffice already installed remove them first
<langit> oke, im try
<ObrienDave> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<ObrienDave> easier to follow the instructions here ^^
<ObrienDave> and safer
<langit> yes
<langit> im do
<Whatakernel> Mornin!
<zruty> Maybe someone can point me in the right direction: I had a data disk crash. The disk was mounted on my Downloads folder and doubles as my backup disk. I replaced the disk, but now it is constantly telling me it is read only.  What settings can I check? I already made it chown and chmod to accept everything but it is still telling me thet I need 'permission' to do whatever I am trying to do.
<ObrienDave> zruty, did you set permissions in sudo mode?
<zruty> Yep
<zruty> Actually I never use sudo, I just su - root
<zruty> and then do it
<ObrienDave> we try to not discuss that mode here ;P
<zruty> What mode?
<ObrienDave> root mode
<zruty> Why not?
<zruty> Security, I bet...
<ObrienDave> dangerous for newbies
<ObrienDave> and security
<zruty> Right.... welllllll...
<ObrienDave> not a problem
<ObrienDave> anyway, i don't know how to help you with this, sorry
<ObrienDave> ask in #ubuntu
<zruty> 's okay... I am just curious. What I did worked previously but seems not to, anymore...
<ObrienDave> i've done it. i can't remember how LOL
<zruty> ... I know what that is like!
<ObrienDave> i'm getting old and slow. wife would ask, getting? ;P
<zruty> ... my wife doesn't even ask anymore...
<zruty> Anyway - I will be a bit off (more than usual) now...
<zruty> Thanks though!
<ObrienDave> ask in #ubuntu, someone there can help you
<xubuntu25w> hi
<xubuntu25w> i need help
<gabkdlly> What do you need help with ?
<xubuntu25w> place the taskbar at the bottom
<gabkdlly> That is easy !
<gabkdlly> Do you want  the whole panel at the bottom or just the task bar ?
<xubuntu25w> whole panel
<gabkdlly> So, in settings, go to the panel item.  In the Display tab, there is a checkbox for "Lock panel".  Uncheck that, and then you will be able to drag the panel to the bottom.
<gabkdlly> Note that when you unlock the panel, an area is reserved to the left of the launcher for you to click on to drag the panel.
<gabkdlly> Once you have moved your panel, you can lock it again if you want, if you want that button to drag your panel to be gone again.
<gabkdlly> Does this solve your problem ?
<xubuntu57w> hi
<xubuntu57w> ı want to make taskbar some bigger
<xubuntu57w> how can ı do that
<koegs> xubuntu57w: right click on taskbar and choose settings
<xubuntu57w> and
<koegs> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/preferences
<xubuntu57w> thx
<gambitmen> ye;yf gjvjom
<gambitmen> нужна помощь
<deshipu> !ru | gambitmen
<ubottu> gambitmen: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Hund> Test
<knome> Fail
<dypsilon_> Hi everyone, I like how ubuntu is grouping the system tray with window menu and close/minimize buttons is it possible to achieve something like that on xubuntu?
<Hedgework> dypsilon_: Sorry, I don't know (I don't use the default UI), but if you hang around a bit I'm sure someone who does use it can answer.
<Hedgework> dypsilon_: IRC is sometimes asynchronous. ;)
<dypsilon_> Hedgework, yeah, thanks anyway
<dypsilon_> Hedgework, what ui do you use?
<Hedgework> dypsilon_: I use a tiling window manager called i3wm (or sometimes just "i3" for short)
<Hedgework> I like to have as little chrome and such in my display as possible, so I can use all the screen real estate for working on things.  Also, I find it easier to type the program I want to launch than to click through a bunch of menus.
<Hedgework> I mouse so often that if I forget to put my mouse back after borrowing it for another machine, it usually takes me an hour or two to notice. :)
<dypsilon_> yeah, tiling wms are great, I thought about using one of those today, but I'm stuck with windows on my big machine. The Xubuntu installation is for my netbook but a tiling wm is probably not a good fit for a small screen.
<Hedgework> See, I think it's best for small screens, because you can easily ditch all the title bars and such that waste precious screen space.
<Hedgework> My windows have a 1px border all around -- just enough to change color so I know which window is selected -- and that's it.
 * Hedgework shrugs
<Hedgework> It's a matter of preference, but I've found it to be nice.
<xubuntu880> Let me get this straight: I can ask for help while I'm installing my OS?
<Hedgework> Yep.
<xubuntu880> Sweet!
<Hedgework> Isn't that one of the top-50 times you're most likely to need help?
 * Hedgework thinks this is only logical.
<xubuntu880> ...which is why M$ doesn't do it.  :grin:
<dypsilon_> Hedgework, hm, that's a good point, I'll try i3 in a vm, let's see how it feels.
<Hedgework> :)
<xubuntu880> I *do* have a simple question: how do I set up a hard drive with Xubuntu that is hardware agnostic?  Way back when I had Mandrake on a HD that a friend loaned me, and I could drop it into any machine knowing that it would just... work.
<dypsilon_> Hedgework, so I would just install i3 on top of the default xubuntu 14.04 then?
<Hedgework> dypsilon_: I'm not sure whether they are included by default, but you'll probably also want: i3bar, i3status, dmenu, and a notification daemon of your choosing (the default xubuntu one is a bit kludgy-looking in i3)
<Hedgework> dypsilon_: yep, you can select which environment to work in (xfce4, i3, etc) at login
<dypsilon_> Hedgework, ah, thanks
<Hedgework> xubuntu880: Xubuntu is *mostly* hardware-agnostic in the default install...that is, they compile every freaking thing under the sun into the kernel.  Where you might run into trouble is video drivers and whatnot, or systems where the X autodetection stuff isn't adequate...come to think of it, is there a reason you aren't doing a portable USB install?  I ask only because there are prebuilt images for it and
<Hedgework> it might save you time/effort.
<Hedgework> dypsilon_: np
<dypsilon_> amazing how much faster xubuntu works compared to ubuntu
<ObrienDave> we like it :)
<sohail-ahmed> I have a little problem. Two of my apps are displaying strange characters while other programs are runinign fine. Here is the screen shot:
<sohail-ahmed> I have having a little problem and have to show you a screen shot. What's the standard are for posting screenshots?
<GridCube> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube: Thanks
<sohail-ahmed> Here is the problem: At present two of my programs are displaying strange characters at their GUI. The rest of my system is working perfectly alright. For example calibre, I have also reinstalled it in vain. http://imgur.com/jEmiSI6 . Any help???
<mewla4> newbie help was installing version 14 alongside xp pro. got to stage 4 install now, and have left it running it now appears to be frozen, mouse doesnt work and the cursor is not showing the revolving dots
<mewla4> is it safe to just powerdown or is there a recognised reset procedure
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, seems like you qt configuration files are calling for a different locale
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, install qt4-qtconfig and use it to change the setting
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube: Thanks for responding. How can I solve this. Moreover let me repeat all other GUIs are working correct
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, yes, all the other applications are using the gtk engine, not the qt one
<GridCube> calibre uses qt to render its interface
<GridCube> !qt
<ubottu> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<GridCube> !gtk | different from
<ubottu> different from: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube: so I should do sudo apt-get install qt4-qtconfig
<sohail-ahmed> corrct?
<GridCube> yes
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube: I have installed the suggested package but this has not solved the problem.
<GridCube> now, you go to the settings manager from the start menu, and at the bottom you will find the settings manager
<sohail-ahmed> ok, then?
<GridCube> open it, it will probably show you broken fonts as well, as its rendering in qt
<sohail-ahmed> you mean qt4-settings?
<GridCube> yes
<sohail-ahmed> yes its showing me that font again.
<GridCube> mmhm, yes
<GridCube> second tab has the fonts settings
<sohail-ahmed> its again the same langyuage
<GridCube> yes
<sohail-ahmed> so what to do now?
<GridCube> try changing the fonts from there sohail-ahmed , even if you don't know what font you choose, you can't get worst
<sohail-ahmed> which of the drop down is of fonts, since there are many.
<sohail-ahmed> 4 of them
<GridCube> yes, sorry, its the first one, but before you do anything, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140957
<GridCube> last comment seems to have the solution you need
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube: I am sorry to engage you for that long. But I could not correct the problem. Here is what I have done. I edited my locale file at the mentioned location with sudo, this is my file : http://pastebin.com/Bmcx2bKd . Then I did $ sudo locale-gen as isntructed. Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/W751UzgU. As you can see I am still getting ur_PK. and thus the calibre is still giving me that strange font
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, you should probably add LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" to /etc/default/locale
<GridCube> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, ^ you could read that as well
<sohail-ahmed> Thanks for the links. I am starting to read them but mean while let me update. adding the suggested LC_ALL has produced the same output
<GridCube> well, sorry, i don't know what else to do
<GridCube> :D at least you now know what the problem is
<sohail-ahmed> you dont need to be sorry. you were very helpful
<GridCube> once you get your locales fixed the problem will go away
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, i highly recommend you backup and save all files before editing anything from them
<GridCube> also revert them to default if changing something doesnt help
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, also, it's very probable that locale changes don't apply until you relog
<sohail-ahmed> ok let me relog
<Synchunk> Hello, is there a way of replacing the default xfce login shell with a custom bash script?
<holstein> Synchunk: there really isnt a default xfce login shell.. are you talking about the xubuntu greeter?
<Synchunk> uh, yes
<Synchunk> The thing that asks for your password. Sorry, kinda new to this stuff
<holstein> Synchunk: so, you are talking about the graphical login? what are you trying to change?
<Synchunk> I'd like to completely remove it and run a bash script instead (and then automatically log in)
<holstein> !nogui
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Synchunk> Thanks, I'll take a look at that!
<holstein> thats probably what you are looking for ^.. login into text mode, start what you like manually
<Synchunk> thank you :)
<holstein> or, you can "autostart" some script, which would be related to xfce
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube: Mean while I am reading the wiki's, here is an update. After logging in. $ locale shows the actually locale file unlike previously. http://pastebin.com/JgCuZuJ7 but the problem is still their.
<GridCube> *there
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, notice how all the other locales in the list you pasted have "", and the ones you edited do not
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube: I am sorry but I have not got your point.
<GridCube> nothing, i just find it odd, the only ones that don't have the "" are those, maybe thats the problem? i don't know
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, mind to try this? execute on a terminal: LC_ALL=en_US calibre
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube: LC_All = en_US is not possible, since en_U
<GridCube> sohail-ahmed, no spaces
<GridCube> anyway, it will probably fail
<sohail-ahmed> GridCube: since en_US is not available on my computer as locale -a showsn. Instead LC_ALL=en_US.utf8 calibre lanuched calibre without any changes
<GridCube> :/
<milad1512> there is a them i want to install, spidervoid , how do i do it ?
<milad1512> theme
<knosys> hey guys, would mode 0755 be secure for public /var/www web directory?
<knosys> maybe im offtopic, sorry then
<Hedgework> No.
<Hedgework> knosys: That says that every file in the directory should be treated as executable.
<knosys> Oh, then notç
<Hedgework> knosys: 755 on directories and 644 on files should be fine (assuming none of the files should be executable)
<knosys> and then 755 on the index for example?
<Hedgework> Also assuming that the apache (or other httpd) runs-as user is not the owner.
<knosys> on the index file
<Hedgework> if it's html it should be 644, if php you want executed for example then 755
<knosys> php it is
<knosys> okay, not only read but execute, got it
<knosys> included file must have same permission also?
<knosys> i think not, sorry if its a rookie question :)
<xubuntu90w> during bootprocess the system answers three times: FILE NOT FOUND. What should I do?
<knosys> xubuntu90w: maybe you could try enabling boot logging
<knosys> and reboot to see those log later
<xubuntu90w> the fault appears after upgrading to 14.04
<knosys> xubuntu90w: in this file you could see if boot log is enabled i think: /etc/default/bootlogd
<knosys> anyway if someone more experienced can help, better >.<
<knosys> there you should find the line: BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=
<xubuntu90w> thanks
<knosys> np
<knosys> at least maybe there you could see which file's are missing
<knosys> thanks hedgework :)
<Hedgework> knosys: np
<knosys> Hedgework: can i ask related to that? you said that apache service wont be the owner of the files?
<knosys> i mean, the user that runs apache, shouldnt be the owner of those directories?
<Hedgework> knosys: Apache should NEVER have write access to anything executable, EVER.
<Hedgework> knosys: otherwise you end up in security hell
<knosys> Yeah im scared about that. I just installed apache package, made few virtual hosts and enabled php... i wont forward ports until i got this cleared out
<knosys> i dont even know what user is running apache service yet hehe
<Hedgework> it's www-data by default on ubuntu
<knosys> but im guessing its the same user i login with, the one that installed server
<knosys> Is that a username? :_D
<knosys> wait i think i need to search basic stuff on google. thanks again
<Hedgework> good luck!
<milad1512> anyone knows how to install themes ?
<knome> milad1512, have you checked the documentation shipped with your system?
<milad1512> what documentation ?
<milad1512> knome , what do you mean ?
<knome> milad1512, "help" in the applications menu describes how to install themes
<knosys> hey hello there knome!
<Naphatul> what do i need to do so my android device is available for mounting?
<ObrienDave> mtp-tools
<deshipu> I think thunar has mtp working out of the box in recent versions
<ObrienDave> !info mtp-tools
<ubottu> mtp-tools (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-20-g1b9f164-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 40 kB, installed size 225 kB
<deshipu> So you just have to connect it with an usb cable while the screen is unlocked
<ObrienDave> that's how my S5 mounts, yes
<Naphatul> deshipu, well it isn't mounting it
<Naphatul> not even showing
<Naphatul> dmesg: http://kopy.io/DNOy9#pIhAS6
<deshipu> Naphatul: what version of android?
<Naphatul> deshipu, 4.2.2
<xangua> What ubuntu release?
<Naphatul> 14.04
<deshipu> Naphatul: on your device, go to settings, storage
<deshipu> then press the menu button in the top right corner and select USB
<Naphatul> it's set to mtp
<deshipu> make sure it's set to MTP and not PTP
<deshipu> oh, ok
<Naphatul> ptp doesn't work either though
<Naphatul> for what it's worth
<deshipu> well, it would, but not in the file manager, only in the gthumb
<deshipu> anyways
<deshipu> maybe try those mtp tools...
<deshipu> it should work though
<deshipu> make sure the screen is unlocked when you are connecting -- I had a problem with that
<deshipu> it should appear in the file manager in the side pane under "Devices"
<Naphatul> mtp-tools says it's an unknown device, guess i'll submit it tommorow
<Naphatul> guess ftp it is
<nrgyzerbenny> The file  /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume isn't there.
<nrgyzerbenny> This is a problem becaus emy swap partition isn't working.
<nrgyzerbenny> *my
<nrgyzerbenny> *because
#xubuntu 2014-10-16
<odsent> So after a solid workout, I needed a little reprieve and felt a nice hot session in the sauna would do the trick. Feeling exhausted but oddly refreshed, I left the sauna and proceeded to walk down the stairs to the main area of the gym. However, I could hear an odd slapping sound. I peaked around the corner.
<odsent> I saw the receptionist in a prone position with her skirt pulled up and the gym manager behind her with his pants down his ankles, his hands cupping her young supple breasts. He had beads of sweat dripping down to the mat and on the girls gyrating ass. He had his fully erect penis inside the gorgeous asian woman's tight ass and he was fucking her as if it was his last day on earth. I began to get hard.
<odsent> She began to masturbate and moan loudly. Her whole pelvic began to shake wildly as her body began to spasm in a wave of orgasmic pleasure. I was now fully erect myself and feeling the pain of my penis pressing against my boxers. I pulled my pants down and began to masturbate, tickling my balls with my other hand.
<odsent> But I was so turned on by this display of anal sex that I couldn't help myself...I squirt some liquid soap from the bathroom onto my finger and slowly put it inside my ass. I've never been fucked in my ass before as I am completely straight but at this point, I wasn't sure of anything anymore. My finger passed my anal sphincter and my ass began to loosen up.
<odsent> Deeper and deeper I put my finger up my ass while masturbating with my other hand. Her moans got louder and louder. I couldn't take it anymore and lost it...I had my first prostate orgasm. My legs shook violently and I laid down on my side on the floor. The orgasm left my body feeling exhausted but I wasn't done...I could feel the cum shooting up to my penis. I came the hardest I ever have in my life and thick ropes of cum came shoot
<xubuntuPPC> anyone on the channel running xubuntu on ppc?
<xubuntuPPC> I am running it on my powerbook g4 and am loving the performance so far
<xubuntuPPC> just some little things I am trying to work out
<Unit193> Can't say I am, but cool that you are.
<xubuntuPPC> yeah it was crapping out me running OS X
<xubuntuPPC> safari was dying and wlan interface would not always work
<xubuntuPPC> I just installed xubuntu last night and have been test driving it
<xubuntuPPC> so far it has been great
<langit> hallo
<holstein> langit: did you get libreoffice installed?
<langit> yes, installed :D
<langit> thx bro,,
<holstein> its a bit of a change up from how other operating systems work.. where you primarily get software from the repositories, and not from each vendors web source
<langit> xubuntu so fast on my netbook...
<langit> like it :D first time used
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> its fast
<langit> btw, can i edit logoff menu ?
<holstein> langit: everything is open, so, basically (at least theoretically) *everything* is editable.. you want to "edit" lightdm? the greeter?
<holstein> !lightdm
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<langit> im go to wiki, im just wana studying
 * nomic would refrain from 'editing' things un-necessarily
<xubuntuPPC> I am enjoying running xubuntu
<langit> absolutly enjoy
<xubuntuPPC> thanks the performance on my old powerbook g4 is way better then OS X that was running on this
<holstein> the PPC machine doesnt support current operating systems..
<holstein> its too bad.. kind of EOL on the whole chip
<langit> holstein, how to automount ntfs drive?
<Unit193> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Mount_The_Drive
<xubuntuPPC> I am running 12.04
<xubuntuPPC> and I can upgrade to 14.10
<holstein> thats about the last ppc i got to work on my hardware..
<holstein> but, i just run them headless, when i need to
<xubuntuPPC> tomorrow I going to upgrade to 14.04
<langit> oke im try
<xubuntuPPC> I will let you know how it goes
<xubuntuPPC> right now I am pretty pleased
<holstein> these days, hardware is so cheap, ... i can usually find something laying near a trash pile that is comparable to any PPC hardware i find.. and much easier to deal with
<xubuntuPPC> i hear ya, but I have not used this powerpc in a while since the performance on OS X was so bad
<xubuntuPPC> now that I am seeing such good performance on xubuntu I will be using it more
<sickblobs> they guys does Xubuntu support Macbook Pro by any chance ?
<baizon> sickblobs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<nomic> why go there
<nomic> put it on a pc.
<nomic> ok ok I have no idea
 * nomic just wouldn't
<nomic> macs are pcs with more espensive bits in them
<nomic> same thigns .. costing more
<elfy> what's that got to do with the question asked? just offtopic
<sickblobs> baizon, ok I would try
<xubuntu80w> hi all:-) just testing
<skribblezatcha> Kromaz are you out there right now man?
<xubuntu75w> I open canonical and reload the softwarelist then i get a message Xubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error. It jst happens once. Is it something seriouse ?
<xubuntu75w> I meen 14.04
<Guest10606> hi i need some help installing xubuntu on a panasonic cf19 mk3. it runs fine on mk1 but the mk3 gives kernel panic. im using usb drive with unetbootin and tried daily and 14.04 both same result. boots and runs fine from usb but not from hd after install completes
<edadmin> hi i need some help installing xubuntu on a panasonic cf19 mk3. it runs fine on mk1 but the mk3 gives kernel panic. im using usb drive with unetbootin and tried daily and 14.04 both same result. boots and runs fine from usb but not from hd after install completes
<xubuntu14w> hi
<xubuntu14w> how i get toolbar in xubantu
<xubuntu14w> ?
<xubuntu14w> ?
<xubuntu14w> any one tell me
<koegs> what toolbar?
<mad4k> hi guys doing apt-get update && upgrade results in the following problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8573877/ any ideas?
<GridCube> mad4k, what does an autoclean say?
<mad4k> runs through perfectly
<mad4k> fyi http://paste.ubuntu.com/8573913/
<GridCube> no idea, i would try to boot in recovery mode and run the autoremove from there
<mad4k> well i will try that
<khamer> When I disconnect my external monitor, something 'breaks' - all the GTK2 controls lose their theme, kind of look like GTK1 or something fallback-like, and things like window manager keyboard shortcuts stop working, although xfwm window decorations are fine
<holstein> sounds like a graphics driver issue.. what hardware? and what driver are you using? and have you tried others?
<khamer> I'm just using the onboard intel video
<khamer> I'm not using a proprietary driver at all
<holstein> khamer: so, intel hardware then? some specific graphics card that you have the model number for? any details that are relevant like that can help a volunteer assist you.. you havent tried any other drivers? as in, any other live CD's with other kernels? is this something that used to work in another kernel version?
<holstein> khamer: there should be no proprietary driver for the intel hardware.. but, there is the vesa driver, which, likely wont support dual head, but, you can try it for testing purposes, as well as other live CD's with different drivers in them..
<ObrienDave> khamer, have you tried the drivers from here; https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<khamer> holstein: I'm on a thinkpad X1 carbon, video is onboard, it didn't used to happen and I've been running xubuntu for years, I bet I've been dealing with it for... ~a week
<khamer> perhaps since I upgraded to 14.10, but I think it didn't start until after that
<holstein> khamer: so, what are you using now? xubuntu 14.04? and this wasnt a problem in xubuntu 12.04? or 13.10? or what specifically?
<holstein> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
 * ObrienDave saunters away
<holstein> khamer: please use 14.04 til 14.10 is released.. could be something simple that is not quite read there
<khamer> holstein: I don't mind dealing with broken things, I'll downgrade if I have to, but I usually run betas and try to help report issues when I run into them
<khamer> I didn't realize #ubuntu+1 supported xubuntu+1, I figured #xubuntu was for both
<holstein> khamer: sure.. use the channel mentioned above to do so.. and keep in mind, fresh install is the only way to downgrade
<holstein> khamer: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<khamer> holstein: I understand, but #xubuntu seemed like they'd be more like to know something or run into issues with xubuntu 14.10 than ubuntu+1, which deals with 14.10 for all of the variants
<holstein> khamer: 14.10 is not officially supported yet
<khamer> holstein: I'm not expecting support, I was looking for debugging advice
<holstein> khamer: you may get some on the bug report.. have you found one? or started one?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> you can also try the development mailing lists
<khamer> holstein: I have not started one, I don't have any log messages and I don't think I'm using strong enough keywords to describe what the issue is to even file a bug report - its not like I can say 'xfwm crashing when ...' or something like that
<elfy> khamer: you'll find a few people in ubuntu+1 from here - but not necessarily able to debug *general* issues - I watch for xubuntu issues in there
<khamer> elfy: I'll try over there, thanks
<elfy> khamer: just make it obvious that it's not an Xubuntu issue - but more general :)
<khamer> elfy: I think that's true, but there might be some xubuntu specific stuff as I expect the keyboard shortcuts are related to xfdesktop getting confused or such
<elfy> khamer: yep
<khamer> elfy: do you happen to know if there's some kind of GTK process that stays running that GTK apps need? I thought gtk was just drawing libraries, but maybe there's some shared state/service I'm unaware of
<elfy> I don't - sorry
<Aut0Exec> hey
<Aut0Exec> anyone here?
<Aut0Exec> thinking of switching to xubuntu
<Aut0Exec> need some advice
<ObrienDave> what kind of advice?
<GridCube> !ask | Aut0Exec
<ubottu> Aut0Exec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Aut0Exec> yeah basically.... how long you guys been using xubuntu?
<Aut0Exec> I wanna get an idea of the longevity of this OS
<ObrienDave> 3 years
<Aut0Exec> nice
<Aut0Exec> any complaints?
<GridCube> Aut0Exec, 2009
<Aut0Exec> wow 2009
<GridCube> !pool
<Aut0Exec> nice
<GridCube> !poll
<GridCube> mmm
<ObrienDave> not really, wish i was better at Linux in general is all
<Aut0Exec> GridCube: what made you choose to stick with this vs another distro?
<Aut0Exec> ObrienDave: ok
<ObrienDave> it just plain works. for free :)
<Aut0Exec> yeah that was my thinking also....
<Aut0Exec> everything just work out the box
<Aut0Exec> i love this about ubuntu
<Aut0Exec> its like they thought of everything
<Aut0Exec> ok I will go ahead with the install this weekend
<ObrienDave> other distros have their eye candy. that bores me after 30 seconds or so
<Aut0Exec> yah
<GridCube> Aut0Exec, it works, its stable, you don't need to learn new ways of doing your work, it has a great community, it has the backend of mainbuntu, inmense amounts of software, lots of support on the web, great hardware support from canonicals work
<Aut0Exec> GridCube: indeed
<ObrienDave> what are you using now?
<Aut0Exec> umm......
<Aut0Exec> windo...........
<Aut0Exec> 0__0
<GridCube> theres nothing to be ashamed of using windows
<Aut0Exec> dont judge me
<Aut0Exec> ok
<Aut0Exec> :)
<ObrienDave> LOL no worries. i have my laptop dual booting to Win7
<Aut0Exec> lol ok
<GridCube> windows 7 is one of the greatest OSs i've ever used
<Aut0Exec> yes actually
<GridCube> i just like the linuxverse better
<Aut0Exec> yeah same
<Aut0Exec> except.... windows has silverlight
<Aut0Exec> :)
<ObrienDave> if it wasn't for 2 programs i must use for work, i'd get rid of it altogether
<GridCube> Aut0Exec, if you don't have a support question please continue this conversation on #xubuntu-offtopic
<GridCube> :)
<Aut0Exec> GridCube: ok sorry
<GridCube> don't worry
<ObrienDave> oops, forgot the OT part ;P
<xubuntu694> hi… it's intalling! ;)
<knome> xubuntu694, enjoy
<xubuntu694> I do. On a fresh new HD
<xubuntu694> the head of the shadowed gnu is a bit small may be…
<xubuntu294> ciao
<knome> xubuntu294, hello
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> anyone use some kind of backup software
<PandaStyle> I to would like to find something like that, 1st time xubuntu user
<ObrienDave> several do, what is your questioon?
<ObrienDave> *question
<diogo_79> yes first time
<diogo_79> need some guidence
<diogo_79> from my search at google seems that rsync is a winner
<ObrienDave> i use only rsync for daily backups
<diogo_79> and is good?
<diogo_79> have you try to restore
<ObrienDave> have not had to yet. it's just a file copy, easy enough to copy/paste what you need
<ObrienDave> it basically makes a mirror of what ever you need and you copy/paste back for the restore
<ObrienDave> my command looks like this;
<ObrienDave> sudo rsync -av --progress /home/david/ /media/david/USB003TB001/Backup/David/Sony/Vaio/VPCEB/1500GB/Xubuntu/Home/david/
<diogo_79> where can i find the package to install on xubuntu
<ObrienDave> in terminal: sudo apt-get install rsync
<diogo_79> is there some graphic interface
<ObrienDave> grsync
<ObrienDave> in terminal: sudo apt-get install grsync
<diogo_79> can we schedule the backup?
<Rayne> I like rdiff-backup. Good old file copy to restore the latest backup and compressed deltas to save space for older revisions. Quite cpu intense on the server side, but gets the job done for minimal changes in 30GB in approx. 5 minutes on a Atom D525. But there is no GUI (or I don't know any).
<Rayne> diogo_79, you could use a cronjob
<ObrienDave> Rayne, 1st time user, :)
<Rayne> ObrienDave, Sorry :-)
<diogo_79> fast learner:)
<ObrienDave> trying to keep it very simple :)
<ObrienDave> ok Rayne he's all yours LOL
<diogo_79> ok cronjob has some kind of gui or only command line options
<diogo_79> lol
<ObrienDave> all CLI
<diogo_79> ok
<Rayne> Some say that deja-dup is good and easy for beginners. Never used it.
<ObrienDave> anyway, i'm not sure if grsync will schedule.
<diogo_79> ObrienDave do you execute rsync by defining a cronjob?
<ObrienDave> you can. i dont
<ObrienDave> i have an alias set for that command
<ObrienDave> alias h2u31='sudo rsync -av --progress /home/david/ /media/david/USB003TB001/Backup/David/Sony/Vaio/VPCEB/1500GB/Xubuntu/Home/david/'
<diogo_79> lets say you whant a backup when you shutdown the pc can this be done by a cronjob?
<ObrienDave> don't know actually
<diogo_79> you execute or alias command "h2u31"
<ObrienDave> h2u31
<Rayne> Not with standard cronjobs. You could write a small script that backups data and then shuts down the computer.
<ObrienDave> that alias is saved in /.bash_aliases
<diogo_79> ok
<diogo_79> if write a small script how can for example attach that script to the shutdown event?
<Rayne> diogo_79, look for deja-dup. It is able to schedule backups and I think I heard that it is able to shut down after backups.
<diogo_79> humm ok
<Rayne> xfce4-session-logout --halt
<Rayne> Oh you want to listen for shutdown events. I don't know, but it should be possible somehow.
<Rayne> Something with dbus probably.
<ObrienDave> quicker learner than most :)
<Rayne> ObrienDave, what is "h2u31"? Interesting name.
<ObrienDave> home 2 USB003TB001
<Rayne> :)
<diogo_79> is a good alias
<ObrienDave> and  have one U31-U32
<ObrienDave> USB003TB001 to USB003TB002
<ObrienDave> those are my volume names LOL
<ObrienDave> i do that one once a week or so
<diogo_79> from my research deja-dup dont supports listen to events, i am going to stick to rsync try to make some script and attach to the shutdown event good project LOL
<ObrienDave> can also be done with an alias
<ObrienDave> seperate commands with &&
<ObrienDave> logical trap, only allows subsequent command if previous command is successful
<diogo_79> on question can i make some windows for example terminal stay always on top of the other windows like taskmanager of windows
<ObrienDave> yes
<diogo_79> "always on top"
<ObrienDave> much more fun to have many desktops. i have 16 that i switch around to
<ObrienDave> yes, always on top
<diogo_79> this is very funny, on windows this is not possible
<xangua> You can also have a pop-up terminal
<ObrienDave> multiple desktops is something windows can't do
<xangua> ObrienDave: it can on Windows 10...after 10 years :-P
<diogo_79> wait ObrienDave windows 10 is going to have multiple desktops
<Rayne> And peope tell me that having six is overkill ._. . (Windows is able to do it with third party software.)
<diogo_79> yes after 10 years lol
<ObrienDave> Rayne, i've had 25 LMAO
<ObrienDave> wow, windows finally learned something from Linux?????
<diogo_79> funny rsync is already install on xubuntu
<ObrienDave> could be. long day. getting tired :)
<brainwash> xangua: after 10 years?
<xangua> brainwash: maybe more
<brainwash> compared to what?
<xangua> To Linux desktop?
<xangua> Xfce, gnome, choice your favorite
<brainwash> you could use virtual desktop in windows many years ago already
<brainwash> VirtuaWin was released in 1999 for example
#xubuntu 2014-10-17
<langit> halo
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<langit> what good twitter client for xubuntu 14 bro?
<holstein> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-birdie-twitter-client-in-ubuntu-14-04
<holstein> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/07/install-corebird-ubuntu-ppa/
<holstein> http://jfnlinuxproject.blogspot.com/2014/05/5-twitter-clients-for-linux.html
<langit> oke im try
<vrkalak> does anyone when the new xubuntu-14.10 will be released ?  (expected release date)
<knosys> I dont know. Does any one knows if LibreOffice temporary save files in case it get freezed?
<ObrienDave> vrkalak, 23rd i think
<vrkalak> Debian-testing is due to be 'frozen' ... not ubuntu or it's apps
<cfhowlett> knosys, libreoffice does have /temp save functionality
<ObrienDave> vrkalak, i'm testing final release candidates as we chat :)
<vrkalak> ObrienDave, it's only about a week ... i can live with that
<vrkalak> thanks, ObrienDave
<knosys> cfhowlett: do you know if its by default enabled? thanks
<cfhowlett> knosys, > tools > options                   you can specify /temp save target
<knosys> cfhowlett: when i restarted the application it autosuggested me to recover, nice
<knosys> no harm done
<knosys> thanks
<vrkalak> ObrienDave, <incogito>  I am an Admin and a 'spy' for Mint-Xfce
<ObrienDave> vrkalak, LOL ok if you say so :)
<Tondinahk> Hello everyone! I'd like to ask a question. I didn't find specific problem in the internet. So it's as follows:
<Tondinahk> When i create a new launcher from MenuLibre it creates it fine, shows it and i can reorder it edit aso. It saves the new launcher under .local/share/applications with a name "menulibre-lighttable.desktop". All the other files don't have "menulibre-" name. Anyway all is fine, but when i close the Menulibre and open MenuLibre again it won't show my newly created launcher anymore. It's present in start menu though but MenuLibre wont show it a
<Tondinahk> nd i can't edit it obviously anymore.
<Tondinahk> Hope i don't preach any rules by typing a long question.
<Tondinahk> System application launchers or shortcuts are all stored under /usr/share/applications
<Tondinahk> Mostly using default configuration of xubuntu 14.04 x64 with whisker menu and all.
<knome> Tondinahk, it's designed that the launchers go into your home, because a regular user shouldn't touch the system launchers, only override them at the most extreme case
<knome> Tondinahk, have you searched for that launcher in menulibre? are you sure it isn't shown somewhere else than where you created it? (that would be a bug as well i guess)
<knome> Tondinahk, finally, especially if you can reproduce that, file a bug and i'll try to confirm it and we'll then forward it to the menulibre developer
<Tondinahk> Well WhiskerMenu shows it and i can search for it MenuLibre can't find it. I have tried to search for it under MenuLibre nothing.
<Tondinahk> I remember this problem way back already actually but i'm lazy to file the bugs.
<knome> ok, in that case can you check if you can reproduce that with another launcher
<knome> and keep the file that isn't showing in menulibre in a safe place to attach it to the bug
<Tondinahk> Yea funny i can create other launcher with a system command which works as expected. Trying another program which isn't installed in a system.
<akis> hi all. does anyone maybe know why 'weather update' is not working properly last days and gives 'no data' many hours during the day?
<knome> akis, i believe the weather sites have again updated their API so the applet can't get the data. a fix is on the way, but not sure when it will land
<akis> knome: why the applet works for a while only and then stops?
<knome> akis, i don't know.
<alket> hi, how to make windows to open at center , or better , to the last know position ?
<akis> knome: do you think that is right to report this issue on "askubuntu"?
<knome> akis, well, it's known, and i don't know why you would "report" it on askubuntu
<knome> akis, askubuntu is not the place where developers look what bugs are filed/reported
<knome> akis, if you want to be helpful, file a bug in launchpad (though one might exist already)
<akis> knome: ok. i though that developers read 'askubuntu'.
<knome> they might or might not, but that's definitely not the main source of their information
<Unit193> LP: #1377612, xfce 10916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1377612 in Xfce4 weather plugin "[SRU] Plugin needs updated for locationforecast-1.2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377612
<ubottu> xfce bug 10916 in General "Plugin has to be updated or will soon stop working" [Normal,Reopened] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10916
<alket> hey don't overshadow my question pls :p
<Unit193> It's in proposed.
<akis> knome: i tried already using google to find any discussion about this issue but i found nothing
<suncokret> hello
<knome> alket, you might want to look at gdevilspie
<Unit193> akis: See links above.
<suncokret> when i instaled Lubuntu i had windows xp sp2. Later i was replace windows xp sp2 (with norton ghost) with windows xp sp3 and i have error - when Lubuntu is starting there is message that it can't recognize partition where is windows and ask me if i want to wait or skip mounting, i used NTFS configuration tool and partition is mounted in system, but i still have that message when starting Lubuntu. How to fix this?
<knome> suncokret, this is not the lubuntu support channel.
<slickymasterWork> akis, Open up your software sources & enable the -proposed repo, then update sources. You should then see an update for xfce4-weather-plugin to 0.8.3-1ubuntu0.1
<slickymasterWork> install it, then re-open your software sources & disable the proposed repo
<suncokret> knome, it is same problem for xubuntu too
<Tondinahk> knome there is a bug already for my problem (MenuLibre not showing custom launcher) but there's no reply and status is undecided.
<knome> Tondinahk, please paste the bug number
<Tondinahk> knome, yea sorry: 1373982
<knome> Tondinahk, if you can attach the .desktop file that isn't showing up in menulibre to the bug, that would be helpful
<knome> Tondinahk, also the version of menulibre and xubuntu you are using
<Tondinahk> knome, Okei, i'll try. Haven't filed bugs before. Just a comment with an attached file?
<knome> Tondinahk, yep
<knome> Tondinahk, you want to click the "add attachment or patch" link first, you can also write a comment there
<akis> slickymasterWork: do i have to enable 'pre-released updates (tusty-proposed)'?
<slickymasterWork> yes akis, it will then prompt you for your password, enter it and reload your sources
<suncokret> so, does somebody know how i can fix problem?
<cfhowlett> suncokret, this sounds like you used the ubuntu "windows" installer.  did you?
<akis> slickymasterWork: do i have to download all the available software or just the 'weather information plugin'? can i disable 'pre-released updates' after i download plugin's update or should i leave it enable?
<sorinello> Hello. Did anybody has an issue with LibreOffice crashing the Notification widget ?
<suncokret> cfhowlett, i have double boot : lubuntu and xp
<cfhowlett> suncokret, obviously you know that xp is DEAD^3 no security no support.  suggest you kill xp and install an ubuntu only machine
<suncokret> do you know how i can fix problem with message?
<cfhowlett> suncokret, no idea but ... using windows tools to manager your linux partitions is likely to cause problems.
<Tondinahk> knome, okei replied to the bug topic https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/menulibre/+bug/1373982 .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1373982 in menulibre (Ubuntu) "MenuLibre won't show a new custom launcher after exiting" [Undecided,New]
<cfhowlett> suncokret, it's not reporting breakage, it's verifying partition = normal behavior.  my dual boot does the same thing.
<suncokret> i didn't use windows tools, i used linux NTFC configuration tool
<suncokret> *ntfs
<akis> fixed. thank you for your advises!
<knome> Tondinahk, cheers, i will try to get that confirmed soon
<Tondinahk> thanks knome!
<cjdm> Hi, there.
<cjdm> My 64 bits Xubuntu installation does not recognise my 4GB of RAM.
<koegs> cjdm: do you have a integrated vga? some of the ram is used for it
<cjdm> I have a GA-945GCM-S2L motherboard, http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2669#sp
<koegs> and you do not use a seperate vga card?
<elfy> cjdm: how much of RAM does it recognise?
<cjdm> elfy: 3 of 4GB
<cjdm> koegs: no.
<graybis> I am installing Xubuntu and it says encrypt disk. What disk encryption does?
<koegs> graybis: dm-crypt
<graybis> Is proxychains supported by Xubuntu?
<koegs> cjdm: i would check the bios for an option to delegate some of the RAM to the vga chip
<koegs> graybis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=proxychains
<cjdm> koegs: thanks, I think I should flash the BIOS.
<koegs> cjdm: why flash?
<cjdm> koegs: Because the version I have does not offer me many options, It's a little bit old, from 2008.
<WELLTHON> alguem sabe me informar se o XUBUNTU 14.04 está disponivel em portugues brasil?
<cfhowlett> !es | WELLTHON
<ubottu> WELLTHON: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<GridCube> !br WELLTHON
<GridCube> !br | WELLTHON
<ubottu> WELLTHON: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
 * cfhowlett will someday learn to distinguish Spanish from Brazilian Portugues.
<xangua> Hola cómo está voce today mi amigo cfhowlett
<Hedgework> cfhowlett: Portuguese, whether from Brazil or Portugal, sounds vaguely more like Latin than Spanish does.  That's how I tell.
<GridCube> xangua == trollmaster
<Hedgework> heh
<slickymasterWork> Hedgework: lol, I might disagree with you on that
<Hedgework> slickymasterWork: Oh?  What is your impression?
<Hedgework> (note that I'm a Latin geek but I have no real working knowledge of Spanish or Portuguese)
<elfy> Hedgework probably doesn't know which bit of the Iberian Peninsula slickymasterWork hails from
 * Hedgework had no idea where slickymasterWork was from in general, aside from "probably Earth or thereabouts"
<slickymasterWork> well, since I'm portuguese, and have a basic grasp of spanish, I would say that both idioms have a huge Latin influence and both equally sound Latin
<slickymasterWork> lol
<Hedgework> Interesting.  Both are Romance languages (derived from Latin primarily), but I've always found that Portuguese felt vaguely closer than Spanish to me.
<slickymasterWork> that would be due to the fact that you probably are used to ear/see spanish more than portuguese
<slickymasterWork> s/ear/hear
<Hedgework> That may be it.
<slickymasterWork> dam 'h' key
<slickymasterWork> *damn
<xubuntu86w> hey! hello there, i have a question about skype. is there any audio filter for the mic? i mean, i use it in my netbook and it also gets the netbook sound, fans, hardisk... thanks!
<GridCube> xubuntu86w, you can tune the microphone sensibility on pavucontrol settings
<carrera> Greetings Everyone!  :)
<slickymasterWork> |hi | carrera
<slickymasterWork> !hi | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<carrera> I ran Xubuntu on my 18.4" Toshiba Qosmio for most of 2013
<carrera> and I loved it!
<carrera> but I don't like zeitgeist
<carrera> so I moved to Debian Jessie and XFCE
<carrera> but I miss Xubuntu and wanna move back
<carrera> is there any way to remove zeitgeist without screwing up the system?
<slickymasterWork> !zeitgeist | carrera
<slickymasterWork> !zeitgeist-core | carrera
<carrera> slickymaster, thanks.  It seems like a lot of packages are tightly coupled with zeitgeist
<qwebirc92783> Hi, someone know where to edit the size of the start button to get bigger icon ? my bottom bar is currently like that http://i.imgur.com/WuhCjQl.png
<GridCube> qwebirc92783, thats happening because you are using the option to have two rows in the panel, so the icon is setting itself to one of the rows
<GridCube> i don't know of a way to avoid this
<qwebirc92783> GridCube: Yes it is true, I use 2 rows, and if I use 1 row, all other plugins will be bigger And is not what I want.
<GridCube> qwebirc92783, you could fill a bug report to xfce4-panel and hope one day someone fixes that
<qwebirc92783> where ?
<qwebirc92783> on xfce or whiskermenu ?
<qwebirc92783> GridCube: here is what I set in two way http://i.imgur.com/Mh88BzE.png http://i.imgur.com/FanVmdx.png
<GridCube> mmm, i think its xfce, but maybe whiskersmenu can address the issue as well? i don't know, it might
<GridCube> oh, i remember the workaround we found last time this issue arised XD
<GridCube> it wasn't pretty
<GridCube> you can add a panel containin just the launcher and set it to the bottom corner, then rezise the other panel to leave tha space empty to the other side and vualá
<qwebirc92783> oh Yes !!!  GridCube you really SMARt !!!
<qwebirc92783> thank you :))
<GridCube> you still should report the bug qwebirc92783, its not an elegant solution
<qwebirc92783> GridCube: yes true and the width is not perfect when I add both bar. One of the two bars is overlayed to the other or else it is too short.
<GridCube> mmhm, yes
<GridCube> not elegant at all
<qwebirc92783> GridCube: had to use a trick, adding an additional element (invisible space) containing the menu bar.
<qwebirc92783> GridCube: Here is the final result. http://i.imgur.com/TIj8xDw.png
<qwebirc92783> Nostalgia :)
<GridCube> qwebirc92783, look, i used 3 panels to make the bottom ponel thingy http://i.imgur.com/xGfIfaB.png
<GridCube> well gotta go, good luck qwebirc92783 :)
<batfastad> Hi everyone. Is there a way to increase the snapping distance of windows somewhere in XFCE?
<batfastad> Sometimes I find it difficult to drag to resize windows, especially with a touchpad
<Unit193> batfastad: Settings Manager > Window Manager > Advanced.
<batfastad> Unit193: Ah yes, saw that. On re-reading what I wrote that does as I asked.
<batfastad> But I think what I actually meant was is there a way to adjust the sensitivity of the mouse over the edges of windows to get the dragging handles? If that makes sense?
<Unit193> batfastad: Perhaps you'd be interested in knowing of alt+drag?
<batfastad> Sometimes it's like the dragging handles are only available over a 1-2px margin over the window border, then the action of clicking the mouse moves the pointer off the border and makes it difficult to drag
<carrera> can anyone tell me how to remove zeitgeist from xubuntu without breaking the system?
<Unit193> carrera: sudo apt-get purge libzeitgeist* zeitgeist*
<batfastad> Unit193: Aha, that's good for dragging. But I'm looking for help in resizing windows
<Unit193> batfastad: Right, I meant to say right click to resize.  Sorry.
<carrera> Unit193, thanks.  What about zeitgeist-core?   Doesn't that do all the logging?
<Unit193> carrera: That'd get purged too.
<carrera> Also, doesn't anything in xubuntu depend on libzeitgeist
<Unit193> Might, it'll ask you to confirm before it'll actually get rid of anything.
<carrera> I know, for example, gEdit and Nautilus depend on libzeitgeist
<batfastad> Unit193: Wow - you just blew my mind!! That. Is. Awesome!
<Unit193> batfastad: Hah, glad I could help.
<Unit193> carrera: Ah, since I use neither and they don't come by default, I wouldn't know about that.
<carrera> Unit193, have you successfully removed zeitgeist from your system?
<Unit193> Sure, I don't have it here.
<carrera> Awesome!  :)
<batfastad> Unit193: Thanks for your help - that's brilliant :D
<Unit193> batfastad: Have a great day. :)
<carrera> cause I remember changing the look and feel of my ubuntu system when I tried to remove it in April 2014
<carrera> That's when I moved to xubuntu
<carrera> and I loved it, except after a couple of months, I noticed that the dreaded zeitgeist was there
<carrera> too
<carrera> Then I moved to Debian Jessie + XFCE
<carrera> but I wanna move back to xubuntu
<carrera> Unit193, why is zeitgeist included in xubuntu anyway?
<Unit193> Because something Xubuntu ships with recommends or depends on it.
<carrera> do you know what that some thing is?
<carrera> I think Richard Stallman is not happy about zeitgeist
<carrera> He thinks Ubuntu is spying on people
<Unit193> carrera: That's all fine and dandy for him, he's allowed.  But this really isn't the place for that, it's a support channel.
<carrera> Okay!  :)
<carrera> I have 2 SSD drives in my laptop.  Does xubuntu 14.04 or 14.10 iso include support for SoftRAID?
<carrera> I think 14.04 is over 950 MB now
<xubuntu631> hi ,xubuntu world!
<xubuntu631> works!
<xubuntu631> Ive installed xubuntu on this laptop, because the mashine is sloooow. I would like now to check the general info of the laptop in order to see if I can upgrade it.
<xubuntu631> is there a grafic software to do this or should I use terminal?
<krytarik> !info hardinfo | xubuntu631
<ubottu> xubuntu631: hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.2ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 210 kB, installed size 486 kB
<Unit193> lshw-gtk, but I like lshw better (and there's even an html page generator).
<xubuntu631> thanx krytarik ! I run !info in Terminal. Hope to get somewhere...
<krytarik> xubuntu631: That'd be "sudo apt-get install hardinfo" though, to install it. :)
<xubuntu631> works! thanx krytarik
<mic-w> Anybody got any ideas about the weather-applet not working the last few days?
<xubuntu631> need to learn first what (where) is the RAM, is there a free slot to add one, will the mashine take it if i add one.
<pleia2> mic-w: no ideas, but I had noticed it as well
<Unit193> [06:09:15] < Unit193> LP: #1377612, xfce 10916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1377612 in Xfce4 weather plugin "[SRU] Plugin needs updated for locationforecast-1.2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377612
<mic-w> pleia2; Somebody on the ubuntuforums was saying about enabling the trusty proposed repo, doing an update, removing it, reinstalling after a reboot, then disabling the repo again; sound feasible?
<ubottu> xfce bug 10916 in General "Plugin has to be updated or will soon stop working" [Normal,Reopened] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10916
<Unit193> mic-w: Honestly?  I'd just pull the deb, easier.  Or, just wait for it to feed through proposed.
<mic-w> Hm! Sounds about right...
<pleia2> thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> pleia2: Sure.
<mic-w> Unit193; you reckon it'd be esier to download the deb, yes?
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-weather-plugin/0.8.3-1ubuntu0.1  That or wait for it to officially land, it should be about teseted enough.
<mic-w> Unit193; Hmm. I use my-weather-forecast on Unity in Ubuntu....I like the big digital clock. Won't run in xfce4, though. It'll install, but just won't run.
<Unit193> I use a script of mine that uses the Wunderground API in conky, myself.
<mic-w> Unit193; Huh, I tried Conky; had a little go at it for a few days, and gave up on it...too complicated!
<carrera> does xubuntu 14.04 iso have support for Software RAID?
<carrera> does anyone know if 14.04 has support for Software RAID?
<qwebirc92783> Hi GridCube
<GridCube> :) hey qwebirc92783 you still around
<qwebirc92783> I reported something about whisker menu, But I dont if is the right place
<qwebirc92783> I don't know*
<qwebirc92783> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin/+bug/1382676
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1382676 in xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin (Ubuntu) "Size of the icon does not stretch to the height of the rows when I set 2 rows or more." [Undecided,New]
<qwebirc92783> ubottu scared me.
<GridCube> qwebirc92783, sounds about right
<GridCube> !bot | qwebirc92783
<ubottu> qwebirc92783: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<qwebirc92783> hehe :)
<GridCube> qwebirc92783, your bug report sound about right
<GridCube> though i say, thebug is on xfce4-panel
<qwebirc92783> but to send a bug about xfce is pain because too many place (whisker github author, launchpad many place too, bugzilla.xfce.org)
<GridCube> just do ubuntu-bug xfce4-panel and let the software take care of that
<qwebirc92783> GridCube: I do not think this bug depends on the Panel because many plugins have the ability to change the frame size, as the Orage plugin.
<GridCube> mm
<GridCube> well, you might be right :)
<carrera> can anyone tell me what's the best way of installing 14.04 on a laptop with 2 SSDs but no hardware RAID
<carrera> does the amd64 ISO have Software RAID support?
<nico__> any one on here using Intel NUC?
#xubuntu 2014-10-18
<miauriel> hey everyone. has anyone got compiz to work in Xubuntu 14.04? I keep getting "compiz (decor) - Warn: No default decoration found, placement will not be correct
<bonk3rzz> sup all is there a way to view my 2nd display no main monitor (yes i googled) my 2nd display is my TV and it works great right up till i need to move a window or play a next episode
<holstein> bonk3rzz: please rephrase..
<bonk3rzz> 2nd monitor is around corner want to view it form main monitor
<holstein> bonk3rzz: you want to view it "in form" ?
<bonk3rzz> sure
<holstein> bonk3rzz: what does that mean?
<bonk3rzz> what does in form mean
<holstein> bonk3rzz: i dont understand you, friend.. i dont know what "in form" means..
<bonk3rzz> i dont want to mirror it just see it from my main display
<holstein> bonk3rzz: you want to see what?
<bonk3rzz> ohhh "it form" typo "it from"
<bonk3rzz> the 2nd display (monitor)
<holstein> bonk3rzz: ok.. so, you have 2 displays.. what are you trying to do with them?
<bonk3rzz> I want to view the 2nd display from the first
<holstein> bonk3rzz: you want to mirror, then
<holstein> bonk3rzz: thats mirroring.. you see the same on both displays
<bonk3rzz> no mirror
<holstein> bonk3rzz: that is mirror, friend
<bonk3rzz> dont want to mirror come out all stupid being that both are different sizes
<holstein> bonk3rzz: sure, but thats the deal.. if you want to see the same on both screens, thats mirroring.. the different sizes can be problematic
<holstein> bonk3rzz: i suggest trying "arandr"... you can have the displays overlap or whatever
<bonk3rzz> i want picture in picture of the screen or something like that
<holstein> bonk3rzz: you'll need to be more precise
<bonk3rzz> omg NEXT
<holstein> bonk3rzz: a "picture of the screen" on one screen, *is* a mirror
<holstein> bonk3rzz: please try using arandr
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (trusty), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<holstein> you should be able to use that GUI tool to set overlapping areas and deal with the mirroring you are describing, and compensate for the different size displays
<bonk3rzz> Mirroring is both monitors the same... PIP is a box that views a 2nd input such and a tv channel... IE as your watching your soaps i can watch a football game at the same time
<holstein> bonk3rzz: PIP = picture in picture
<bonk3rzz> Your a IDIOT
<holstein> bonk3rzz: i can research picture in picture now that you have introduced that term
<holstein> bonk3rzz: theres no need for that.. i honestly didnt understand you
<holstein> bonk3rzz: we are volunteers here, and i *can* and will help you...
<bonk3rzz> well thanks for your help and keep up the good work
<holstein> bonk3rzz: you want this all the time? like a 3rd display setting inside the larger one?
<holstein> bonk3rzz: have you tried something like vnc? or is that not going to meet your needs?
<bonk3rzz> yes but vnc4server is just not doing it so im trying to find a better solution
<holstein> bonk3rzz: whats the goal, here? this is, as i asked above, just for a normal display output? not for video editing setup?
<bonk3rzz> 2nd display is a tv... it runs Netflix, Vlc, Xbmc, Hulu
<holstein> bonk3rzz: so, just a normal display inside there, then?
<bonk3rzz> 1st display is Main Computer and editing or internet is here but from where my computer sits to my tv is 25ft away via hdmi and i cant see my tv to know where to click for the next show or whatever
<holstein> i would just VNC in on another monitor..
<holstein> bonk3rzz: you can try the main #ubuntu channel. and mailing lists.. i would refer to it as "picture in picture" as soon as you ask. and avoid *ever* refering to anyone as "an idiot" in the official channels.. thanks and good luck
<bonk3rzz> read before i called you a idiot... it say Picture in Picture
<holstein> bonk3rzz: you will likely be asked follow up quesitons.. its a community team here, and you are part of it.. you help me help you by answering follow up questions..
<holstein> 01:55 < bonk3rzz> i want picture in picture of the screen or something like that
<holstein> ^ that wasnt quite clear enough for me.. and i asked for clarification..
<wlxmhls> hi, how to enable xchat multi-line input box?
<KM0201> anybody having a problem with the weather applet reporting "no data"?  i've googled and found some old bug reports, but they don't make a lot of sense
<elfy> KM0201: there is a fix in -proposed bug 1377612
<ubottu> bug 1377612 in Xfce4 weather plugin "[SRU] Plugin needs updated for locationforecast-1.2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377612
<KM0201> hmm, ok, thanks
<elfy> you can enable proposed - mark the package (just THIS one) and upgrade it - then disable proposed again - and then comment on the bug assuming it works for you
<elfy> if it doesn't work for you - check why and if it is really not working tag it verification-failed
<KM0201> elfy: i'll try that
<KM0201> thanks
<elfy> welcome - ftr - it worked ok for me
<KM0201> i had googled like crazy, and the only bug reports i saw, were from 2011
<elfy> :)
<KM0201> lol, i just realized htis machine is running mint...
<KM0201> could have swore it was running ubuntu
<elfy> no idea if it'll work for that
<KM0201> i imagine ti will.
<KM0201> i'm willing to try
<KM0201> what's the proposed repo?
<KM0201> nevermind.. i found it
<KM0201> hmm, not giving me the option to update
<KM0201> elfy: not sure if it helps or not... but this package solved my issue..  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-weather-plugin/0.8.3-2/+build/6441289
<Fohlen> hey guys. I want to entirely "reset" my xubuntu desktop to the default settings. http://anglehit.com/how-to-reset-xfce-panels-to-default-settings/ says I could do this with xconfd and simply deleting ~.config/xfce4/panel but if I'm not wrong this only applies to the panels. Would I delete the whole ~.config/xfce4/ folder if I want to start over?
<Fohlen> and also, which config file defines the Desktop folder? In the German translation it has been changed between 14.04 and 14.04.1 and that is why I need to change the path.
<Fohlen> or would I simply delete ~.config/xfce4/ and force the xserver to respawn?
<GridCube> Fohlen, that would be what i would do
<GridCube> its perfectly safe to do so
<Fohlen> y
<keeper_1986> hi, after a recent update my weather applet doesnt seem to work anymore. it always show "No Data". I've changed the location several times and tried again: Same Result. Google couldnt help so far
<brainwash_> keeper_1986: bug 1377612
<ubottu> bug 1377612 in Xfce4 weather plugin "[SRU] Plugin needs updated for locationforecast-1.2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377612
<keeper_1986> Thank you. Weird that google didnt show me that. All i got was 3 year old simmilar problem reports in bulletin boards. (Checking bugreport)
<brainwash_> for xubuntu 14.04 you can enable the -proposed repo and reinstall the weather plugin, then disable the -proposed repo
<keeper_1986> okay thanks. maybe i'll try that. Do you know, whether there will be a "fix" on this via regular update as well?
<brainwash_> yes, but it may take some more days until the updated package will be available via regular updates
<keeper_1986> ah okay :-). Thank you very much for your help (and also sorry for my apparently "poor googling")
<linuxnoob> I'm having trouble mounting a shared folder, supposedly it was going to be put at /mnt/hgfs but its not there. When I give the command to manually mount it says I need su. When I use su, it is not taking the password.
<brainwash_> don't worry :)
<linuxnoob> I installed xubuntu 14 through VMware and put user: x, password: x. none of the prompts said anything about su password. x isn't working for it
<brainwash_> linuxnoob: try sudo
<linuxnoob> syntax?
<brainwash_> sudo <your command>
<linuxnoob> so like sudo mount blah blah ?
<brainwash_> yes
<koegs> linuxnoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linuxnoob> says to use "mount -t vmhgfs .host:/foo /tmp/foo" but that gives error unknown file system vmhgfs
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29284/how-do-i-mount-shared-folders-in-ubuntu-using-vmware-tools might help with that error
<linuxnoob> says if I don't see the shared folder mounted to run VMware configuration tools:  sudo vmware-config-tools.pl. when I do that says command not found
<linuxnoob> its supposed to be in mnt/hgfs but mnt is empty
<koegs> did you even install the vmware addons?
<linuxnoob> "vmware tools " ?
<koegs> maybe it is called that way :D
<holstein> linuxnoob: you'll need to install whatever vmware suggests to use the shared folders
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<linuxnoob> it just says to enable the shared folder which I did
<holstein> linuxnoob: it?
<holstein> linuxnoob: i would see that you have the tools package installed.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools#What_are_.27VMware_Tools.27.3F
<linuxnoob> run VMware configuration tools:  sudo vmware-config-tools.pl
<linuxnoob> oops
<linuxnoob> run VMware configuration tools:  sudo vmware-config-tools.pl
<linuxnoob> ugh I guess I have to type it out can't paste from vm
<holstein> linuxnoob: you can.. but, usually the tools you are trying to install can enable clipboard support from host to guest..
<linuxnoob> package open-vm-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleteed, or is only available from another source
<holstein> linuxnoob: i'll just go to the guide in the guest, and copy paste in there
<linuxnoob> thats what it said after I tried sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools
<holstein> linuxnoob: i would open the package manager of my choice and search for vmware.. or ask vmware what i need to install
<linuxnoob> huh?
<holstein> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1022525 this actually looks a lot like how i would proceed
<linuxnoob> i put sudo ./vmware-install.pl but it says command not found
<holstein> linuxnoob: sure.. you dont have the tool installed yet
<holstein> linuxnoob: do you have that *.pl at that location?
<linuxnoob> I got the shared folder working ty
<xubuntu827> Buonasera, siete italiani?
<xubuntu827> C'è qualcuno?
<koegs> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu827> grazie, scusate
<linuxnoob> when I do sudo apt-get install build-essential it says unable to locate package
<linuxnoob> same thing with OpenSSL and SQlite
<skribblezatcha> well then install it from synaptic linuxnoob.
<Unit193> Time to apt-get update.
<skribblezatcha> honestly openssl is always installed. but yeah, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skribblezatcha> then after all updates are installed go and look for those packages linuxnoob.
<xubuntu289> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu289> consigli su xubunttu?
<linuxnoob> how do I gain real access to my wifi card from within VMware running Xubuntu? lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 echoes nothing
<bekks> linuxnoob: You dont.
<linuxnoob> I found out I have to use a USB wlan card, so I've gotten one. just trying to get it to detect in xubuntu
<bekks> Which vmware product do you use?
<linuxnoob> vmware player
<bekks> No chnce then.
<bekks> *chance even
<bekks> You'd have to pass through your USB device to your VM - but I doubt that will be enough.
<linuxnoob> I passed it through already, but I'm not sure how to get it to show up.
<m3n3chm0> dear all guys, i need your help. After upgrading kernel to 3.17 now my wifi card Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 is not working anymore.. i've installed drivers from adicional drivers option but no sucess yet
<bekks> m3n3chm0: So use the latest xubuntu supported kernel.
<m3n3chm0> ok
<linuxnoob> can someone help me find a working driver for Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]
<m3n3chm0> bekks now it's fixed
<m3n3chm0> sudo modprobe b43
<linuxnoob> sudo modprobe b43 didn't seem to do anything, it asked for my password then just brought up the blank prompt again
<linuxnoob> ok dumb question, where do the files go after an install?
<linuxnoob> I installed ndisgtk but need to run in terminal for sudo access
<linuxnoob> nvm got it
<xubuntu334> Hi everybody, I'm a new Xubuntu user, just wanted to try the IRC.
<linuxnoob> What do you do if you install a windows driver with ndiswrapper and it says hardware present but otherwise doesn't seem to work?
<holstein> linuxnoob: i'll keep in mind im not able to be promised any support from the manufacturer, and just try other drivers
<linuxnoob> can anyone make heads or tails of this error? http://pastebin.com/cCsAgLUc I'm trying to get a USB wireless card to work, and everyone says it requires ndiswrapper to work. I followed all the steps.
<holstein> linuxnoob: all what steps?
<holstein> linuxnoob: these days, when hardware like that is sometimes sitting in the trash, or quite cheap online, i say, dont waste too much time on it.. you are not able to be promised support from the creator of the hardware for linux
<holstein> linuxnoob: when i have problematic usb wifi devices, i try just plugging.. then, i get as many windows drivers as i can find.. i use the ndiswrapper gui to try a bunch of them..
<LibreSpiritus> Hello, could anyone help me figure out why my wireless drops randomly?
<holstein> LibreSpiritus: i can suggesting troubleshooting tips to isolate.. i would see if its just that device or if other devices have the same issue. i would try other wifi access points. i would try a supported operting system on the hardware to see if the wifi device is working properly
<holstein> and, can you ping the gateway.. etc..
<LibreSpiritus> Hardware worked fine under windows, and it seems it's only this device.
<holstein> LibreSpiritus: well, if it was a while ago when it worked fine under a supported OS, then, you cannot confirm that the device is still functioning properly.. but, its likely just driver support.. has is *ever* worked well in linux?
<linuxnoob> the steps I followed are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695036&page=5
<LibreSpiritus> No it has not every really worked well for the time I've been using linux on it.
<holstein> linuxnoob: you installed a custom version of ndiswrapper?
<LibreSpiritus> Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<LibreSpiritus> btw
<holstein> LibreSpiritus: you shouldnt need to.. if you installed that version, its likely older than what is in the repos now
<holstein> LibreSpiritus: sorry.. linuxnoob ^
<holstein> !info ndis-gtk
<ubottu> Package ndis-gtk does not exist in trusty
<holstein> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 16 kB, installed size 144 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<holstein> linuxnoob: i would remove the custom version you installed, and install the GUI tool ndisgtk and the repo version of ndis, and try *all* drivers i can find.. for windows 2000 through whatever.. literally and driver i can locate
<holstein> probably wont find any win2000 drivers ;)
<linuxnoob> holstein its not a custom version, it is the latest 1.59 ndiswrapper
<linuxnoob> I am certain I have the correct driver, it was linked in the thread where others got it to work
<linuxnoob> Can someone please help me with this? http://pastebin.com/AwND1vc4
#xubuntu 2014-10-19
<netherlands6> Please how to make plank(docky) start automatically when start session, this one didnt found no site explain how
<krytarik> netherlands6: Just copy "/usr/share/applications/plank.desktop" into your "~/.config/autostart/".
<dna113p> Anyone have a good solution to a workspace indicator? I just started using xubuntu and am used to having a visual queue of what workspace I am on and switching to as I use them heavily
<netherlands6> this was my next question thank dna113p
<knome> dna113p, netherlands6: have you tried to add the one shipped with xubuntu into the panel?
<netherlands6> wich is?
<knome> "Workspace Switcher" ?
<dna113p> knome: I have tried this. I have a very small res laptop running this and it fills up a huge portion of my panel. If I could have something that popped up with that when I activated a keybinding to switch workspaces it would be perfect
<dna113p> almost like alt-tab interface for workspaces
<netherlands6> ya like in elementary it is windows key+s
<netherlands6> for the workspace I found what you mean in sytem setting add widget to bar
<netherlands6> but for the start programs at start I didnt understand how you create the file for make plank start automaticaly
<netherlands6> there is not a panel that you choose all the programs you want to start
<netherlands6> /usr/share/applications/plank.desktop  is it a command? I foud the start preferrence so if I put this in command case it will open?
<krytarik> netherlands6: Just to be clear, I referred to a file, a target directory in your home, and the copy method. :)
<netherlands6> ok but I copy the file in the folder and It do the samething That I just told earlier thank
<netherlands6> have a good night or day dont know wich one thank again
<netherlands6> have a good night or day dont know wich one thank again krytarik
<krytarik> netherlands6: You're welcome - that'd have been me and knome. :)
<craigbass1976> do-release-upgrade -p  Is that the best way to get from an up to date 12.04 to a new 214.04?
<craigbass1976> 14.04 -- sorry
<craigbass1976> I kept getting an error doing it via the GUI, but I get the same error now in the command line.   A problem occurred during the update.  This is usually some sort of network problem...
<xubuntu614> Hi everybody, Xubuntu installer is stucked into the process of "file system detection" previously it told me that it is not able to dismount the partition "CDROM" and asked to close every software using it.
<xubuntu614> but i'm booting with Xubuntu installer, and i don't have any other software opened.
<xubuntu614> can somebody help?
<Muinasjutuvestja> I know what it is. At least what it was for me.
<Muinasjutuvestja> xubuntu614, You're using  2TB or 3TB hard drive?
<Muinasjutuvestja> damn, already gone.
<MooDoo> hello all
<MooDoo> yay xubuntu installed, nice n fast :D
<rghvdberg> hi, I upgraded to 14.10 but file associations are all messed up.
<rghvdberg> pdf are openend in preview
<rghvdberg> jpg are opened in firefox even though the default says ristretto ..
<elfy> yep - seems so - bug 1382897
<ubottu> bug 1382897 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar open default not respecting the mime type editor nor its own setting on default open with" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382897
<rghvdberg> ow thanks .. I thought something went horribly wrong during upgrade :-)
<rghvdberg> had to upgrade because of kernel, USB would somtimes stop working during boot on the old 14.04 kernel
<elfy> no - just something wrong elsewhere ;) I've managed to deal with pdf but not anything else
<rghvdberg> right click ...
<rghvdberg> also my favorite icon set (numix) don't work very well in the menu
<MooDoo> hmmm so don't upgrade to utopic at the moment then?
<rghvdberg> well everything else is working just fine
<rghvdberg> except for my bluetooth but that didn't work on 14.04 either
<MooDoo> hmmm tempted then seeing as it's only a week or so away
<MooDoo> then again I've only just installed 14.04 :D
<rghvdberg> I wouldn't have upgraded if I didn't need the new kernel
<rghvdberg> also nvidia card is now supported right out of the box
<rghvdberg> I have xubuntu running on my pc in my studio (I teach piano/keyboard). People allways asking which version of windows it is :-)
<rghvdberg> new kernel, need to reboot ...
<mohsen-rashidi> Hello there.
<mohsen-rashidi> I use Clementine as my defualt music player. I was wondering if there is a way to keep Clementine's window always on top. While i am in Clementine's window, the music specific bottoms work. Like pause, stop and etc. I want to use those keys when i'm working with another software.
<Unit193> mohsen-rashidi: As in, click the icon at the top left and hit "Always on Top"?
<mohsen-rashidi> Thank you very much
<Unit193> Sure.
<Guest43107> hello! please, i need help with Xubunut
<Guest43107> i'm trying to install xubuntu 14.04 in my computer
<gabkdlly> What kind of problem are you running into ?
#xubuntu 2015-10-12
<xubuntu53w> Hello! I'm having trouble with my laptop, after I log in the desktop doesn't load and I can't figure out how to open a terminal. Can anyone help?
<jilocasin0> morning all
<jilocasin0> does anyone know how I can fix the bright white screen on screen lock?
<jilocasin0> (xubuntu 15.04 iMac)
<Spider> are you booting from a cd or usb or have you already installed it to your HD?
<Spider> i assume you can't get it to boot at all.
<knome> jilocasin0, fwiw, macs aren't officially supported
<jilocasin0> already installed, working just fine with the exception of lock screen causes both screens to glow bright white and login mirrored across displays.
<jilocasin0> Spider: needed to install El Captian, which updated the firmware and used the standard Xubuntu 15.04 x64 install disk. Option to get to the boot screen to choose the EFI (not windows) disk image (it displays 2 when it detects them).  The only other issue was to turn off Apple's new 'rootless' mode with it's EFI protection.
<jilocasin0> Spider: I'm typing this from the Xubuntu session.
<jilocasin0> Spider: Unlike Kubuntu, Xubuntu seemed to handle the UEFI just fine (or at least the install disk).
<Spider> hmm
<jilocasin0> I've been googling the white lock screen, and it seems to have been a problem for various people bavck since the 14.x series.
<jilocasin0> Spider: the few pages that offered links to a proported fix (updated developer launchpad sites) all return errors at this point.
<Spider> i see
<jilocasin0> Hence my inquiry here.
<jilocasin0> Spider: I can't just remove light-dm as that will remove Xubuntu core and a bunch of other fairly critical components.
<knome> jilocasin0, xubuntu-core is a metapackage, you can safely remove that
<jilocasin0> Do you know of a setting to be tweaked, or a replacement package?
<knome> replacement for what?
<jilocasin0> the screen blank/lock program?
<Spider> your running light locker right?
<jilocasin0> I believe so
<Spider> have you cjecked settingsd
<Spider> sorry
<Spider> checked settings?
<jilocasin0> Spider: which?
<Spider> light locker settings?
<Spider> light locker replaced xscreensaver
<jilocasin0> Locking: ENable Light-locker: On, AUtomatically lock the session = Never, Delay locking after screensaver for = 1 sec, Lock on suspend = off
<Spider> is xscreensaver on that machine
<Spider> you could try removing it
<jilocasin0> Spider: Nope it isn't.
<Spider> or try installing it?
<jilocasin0> Spider: Installing now.
<Spider> there quite a few bugs centered around lock and power managment it seems with xubuntu
<Spider> just looking at all the stuff on launchpad
<knome> some of it is related to driver stuff but people think it's the locking.
<jilocasin0> Spider: It seems to be.  My Dell at dome (i5,  Nvidia, 16GB Ram) occationally flashes to white from the lockscreen, but it usually clears itself after a few seconds and never sits at bright white like the iMac does.
<Spider> makes sense i know i have had similar display issues because of driver issues related to my nvidia card
<Spider> you would think something like this would be trivial
<Spider> i have experienced these types of things on other distros so it seems to be driver/kernel related
<jilocasin0> Spider: you would think.  At this point I think simply having a "blank the screen and present the login dialog" would be a nice workaround to fallback to in situations like this.
<knome> jilocasin0, patches are welcome...
<jilocasin0> Now light locker says my screensaver settings are managed by XFce Power Manager.
<Spider> ah ha
<jilocasin0> knome: I 've heard that before ;P
<a1fa> i have a mouse acceleration with mouse locker
<jilocasin0> Spider: After it finished installing xscreensaver.
<a1fa> mouse acceleration problem
<a1fa> i'm running a startup script to slow down the mouse /disable mouse acceleration/
<jilocasin0> knome: C right?  Any particular flavor?
<a1fa> its reverted on locker
<knome> jilocasin0, https://github.com/the-cavalry/light-locker
<knome> *if* it is a light-locker problem, that is
<Spider>  jilocasin0 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1101982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1101982 in xfce4-session "inconsistent settings for lock screen between xfce4-session and xfce4-power-manager" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Spider> may be related
<jilocasin0> Spider: when I cntrl-alt-del still get max brightness white, both screens.  Mouse click = mirrored login prompts (display NOT mirrored) and the default back ground.
<mohan_> hi friends my terminal not showing hello world output for java
<mohan_> there is no errors or warning messages too
<jilocasin0> spider: I would actually prefer THAT bug.
<bazhang> ##java mohan_
<mohan_> yes
<bazhang> thats a channel
<mohan_> am new to linux itself
<bazhang>  /join ##java
<mohan_> ok
<Spider> jilocasin0: well i guess you have been down the list on launchpad then
<jilocasin0> Spider: Yep, just went back over them.... mostly permissions, security bugs listed.
<jilocasin0> Spider: at this point, just having the ability to turn off the monitor would do (iMac doesn't have a monitor switch).
<Spider> $ xset dpms force off
<Spider> $ xset dpms force on
<jilocasin0> Spider: seems to be a dead end on the light-locker side.  I guess the only thing left is to switch the video driver from the default newvuo(sp?)
<Spider> https://systembash.com/how-to-turn-off-your-monitor-via-command-line-in-ubuntu/
<Spider> maybe that can help?
<jilocasin0> Spider: Well, your comment about driver and switching issue makes me think (hope) it might.
<Spider> i wish i could help more but i am still a N@@B
<jilocasin0> Spider: Well any port in a storm.
<Spider> i hear that
<jilocasin0> Spider: reformatting an external hard drive (was 800GB HFS+ journaled) but of course linux can 't mount that R/W.  Shrunk it to 400GB and formatting the other 400GB ext4.
<jilocasin0> Spider:  it feels like it's taking forever.
<Spider> what version of light locker are you using?
<Spider> as well as light locker settings?
<jilocasin0> Spider: light locker settings 1.5.0-ounbuntu
<jilocasin0> Spider: light locker settings 1.6.0-0ubuntu2
<jilocasin0> Spider: light locker  1.6.0-0ubuntu2
<Spider> are you dual booting?
<jilocasin0> Spider: I could. I've left a small OSX El Capitan partition in the even I needed to update the firmware, etc.
<jilocasin0> afternoon all
<a1fa> its afternoon somewhere
<jilocasin0> ...here....
<drc> It's five o'clock somewhere....
<jilocasin0> so does anyone know how to disable autoresizing in xubuntu?
<flocculant> jilocasin0: try window manager tweaks - accessibility - turn off tile windows at screen edge - might be what you mean
<drc> jilocasin0: Are you talking about a window tiling when drug to the edge type of thing?
<drc> and what flocculant  said
<drc> if you are.
<jilocasin0> I'm talking about the window automatically resizing to full screen if I move it too close to an edge
<drc> jilocasin0: see ^^
<jilocasin0> Thanks, that's done it.
<jilocasin0> Now if I can remember how to get arrows back on my scroll bars and edges I can actually resize.
<drc> what version?
<jilocasin0> of?
<drc> Xubuntu
<jilocasin0> 15.04
<jilocasin0> Xubuntu 15.04 installed on Apple iMac 27" late 2013.
<drc> Not sure for 15.04, but 15.10b has a Greybird-accessability theme that helps with that.
<jilocasin0> Earlier today I was having issues with a bright white lock screen.  I fixed that by switching to the proprietary NVidia driver.
<jilocasin0> 15.10.....  almost here.
<knome> jilocasin0, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<jilocasin0> knome: thanks (but I have already read that)  I am looking to resize with trackball, not keyboard.
<jilocasin0> knome: this should be a simple matter of moving pointer to window edge, wait until cursor changes shape, click and resize.
<flocculant> jilocasin0: try a different theme
<jilocasin0> knome: unfortunately someone(s) thought that micro thin (but unpractical) widow edges looked 'cooler'.  If/when transparent pixels are supported by the window manager (such that you can have a multi pixel target) that might work.  As it is, it's frustrating.
<flocculant> and there's stuff on the web somewhere about mucking about with the window styles to make them thicker
<jilocasin0> knome: even more so on an ultra hi dpi display,where the actual size of the single pixel is nearly microscopic.
<knome> jilocasin0, they aren't, and making the shadows of windows work as draggable area isn't that simple either.
<knome> jilocasin0, trust me, i know this issue thorough; the best thing for now is to learn another way to resize
<knome> jilocasin0, or change the theme as several people have pointed out
<jilocasin0> flocculant: yep, for my home PC (also running Xubuntu 15.04) I've taken to hand editing hex values to make a version of Greybird with thicker edges
<flocculant> fine
<drc> jilocasin0: Like I said, there a "thicker" version of Greybird "coming to a screen near you". :)
<jilocasin0> drc: can't wait.  And why do most of the scroll bars NOT have any arrows at the ends?
<flocculant> why would you need an arrow?
<drc> Dunno, ask the developers. And I really don't care, TBH.
<jilocasin0> drc: then how to you move the page, just a little bit (especially on a multipage document where a slight mouse move == several paragraphs or pages of movement)?
<jilocasin0> flocculant: to move the page just a little bit.
<drc> jilocasin0: Like I said, I really don't care.
<jilocasin0> drc: I know, I 'heard you'.  I was responding to flocculant's question.
<drc> <jilocasin0> drc: then how to you....   And with that I'm out.
<adrenaline> Does anybody know why, I have the light locker disabled and harddisks and video set to never go dark, why it still goes dark in xubuntu?
<mrkramps> adrenaline, screensaver or dpms?
<mrkramps> in terms of Xserver features … check with:$ xset q
<drc> mrkramps: I have seen/had monitors that had a hardwired blanking feature.  Maybe that?
<mrkramps> i guess that's called DPMS …
<drc> Dunno, your guess is as good as mine :)
<drc> It's been a while.
<mrkramps> =D
<adrenaline> mrkramps: no screensaver
<mrkramps> adrenaline, screensaver is not an additional software but a xserver feature
<adrenaline> drc: mrkramps this is not happening to you? Or do you not have them set to never?
<mrkramps> if i disable DPMS and screensaver there is of course no blanking
<adrenaline> I have not screensaver option in my settings
<drc> opps, sorry...confused the two :(
<adrenaline> I am running 14.04 btw
<mrkramps> adrenaline, did you check your screensaver settings with:$ xset q ?
<adrenaline> mrkramps: I do have that, but I am  not familiar --checking it out now
<adrenaline> It says DPMS is Disabled
<mrkramps> adrenaline, which is you DPMS setting but not screensaver
<adrenaline> I see Screen Saver prefer blanking yes timeout 600 cycle 600
<adrenaline> How do I change that to never never
<adrenaline> Thanks for the info btw that is pretty cool.
<mrkramps> adrenaline:$ xset s off
<mrkramps> just put it in your autostart to make it permanent
<adrenaline> nice that set the timeout to 0
<adrenaline> cycle is still 600
<flocculant> try setting them in power manager display settings - in AC power on the livesession
<adrenaline> flocculant: it is already set to never there
<flocculant> mmk
<adrenaline> mrkramps: I just added it to autostart thanks for the advice.
<adrenaline> that has been baffling me for a long time.
#xubuntu 2015-10-13
<guipop> anyone in here have any experience getting "fakeraid" working on xubuntu?
<xubuntu17d> hi all, i want my thunar looks transparent, how can it does?
<xubuntu08w> hi, I used to start virtualbox on system start in vannila ubuntu. I switched to xubuntu and I am puzzled, it does not work. Application autostart contains now: bin/bash -c "sleep 5s&&VBoxManage -q startvm vmname". It works in a terminal, not via autostart. Any suggestions? Under what user are autostart thingies run?
<mrkramps> wiebe, schould be /bin/bash
<wiebe_> mrkramps: you're right, typo on irc. Did also put in in shell script, runs fine when fired up from cli or filebrowser. Script simply does not want to run in autostart. What I get is an error of VirtualBox pointing to kerneldriver (which is no problem) or permission problem. That is why I wonder under what user autostart runs.
<mrkramps> wiebe_, autorun should be $USER
<xubuntu27w> Acer Aspire One D270 Drive???????????
<xubuntu27w> Acer Aspire One D270
<knome> xubuntu27w, if you have a question, please ask it in a question form
<xubuntu27w> Chi isnuyut driver for the PC
<xubuntu27w> cer Aspire One D270
<knome> sorry, but i don't understand the question
<knome> what's your native language?
 * drc guesses it's "quit" :)
#xubuntu 2015-10-14
<zeio> hi all, is possible use on the same  installation on device radeon and one other nvidia
<zeio> anybody have expertise in setup  one radeon and one nvidia on the same time
<akis> hi all. why ubuntu software center doesn't support midori's updates? The only way to update it to a newer version is to follow these instructions http://midori-browser.org/download/ubuntu/ or is there any other option too?
<Luyin> akis without having checked, does a ppa exist?
<akis> Lyrin: @Midori's site exist instructions to add a ppa. I didn't check it too. I avoid to add ppa's other than official.
<Luyin> akis then either you have to avoid midori or switch to another distro
<Luyin> akis     ppa:midori/ppa  what about this one? looks official enough to me
<akis> ok. i mean ubuntu's official. anyway, why ubuntu doesn't provide updates as it makes with other distros?
<Luyin> akis dunno, you'll have to ask somebody else for that
<akis> ok. thanks
<xubuntu394> Hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu394> I kinda felt like taking a shot for some advice here, I recently removed windows from my netbook to install linux. Went for Ubuntu, i safely erasedmy ssd with hdparm and installed Xubuntu from USB. However, the netbook wont let me boot into linux. It just complains about the fact that it ccannot boot windows and enters recovery mode. Anyone experienced this before?
<xubuntu394> ran boot-repair on Xubuntu live, it completed without errors but did nothing to my boot problem unfortunately
<cfhowlett> xubuntu394, ask in #ubuntu = more eyes
<knome> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<milton> Is 15.10 release significant?
<flocculant> significant in what way?
<milton> in common sense
<milton> oh xubuntu 15.10 doesn't have gimp, abiword, and gnumeric
<knome> milton, yes, it's significant in common sense; developers have put 6 monhts of effort to it.
<milton> yeah all releases are significant, but some releases are more significant
<knome> then it would make sense if you told what your criteria was...
<knome> (and i think you just answered your own question too...)
<milton> yeah. i think i like cutting-edge, ubuntu, and xfce. also libreoffice out of the box is a big plus
<milton> BTW, i never used a pre-release version before
<milton> should i expect significant instability in 15.10 final beta?
<bazhang> wait til after release milton
<bazhang> its still beta, so some last minute bug fixing might happen, never can tell
<knome> well if being cutting edge was important, then the question would have been "is xubuntu 15.10 significantly cutting edge?" and the answer "no"
<jilocasin0> morning all
<jilocasin0> does anyone know how to switch hard drives (/dev/sdb -> /dev/sda etc.)?
<jilocasin0> Does it even matter?
<mrkramps> what exactly do you mean by "switch"?
<jilocasin0> mrkramps: initially the internal hard drive (EFI, boot, swap, /) was /dev/sda and the external ext4 USB3 hard drive was /dev/sdb, after reboot they've been switched (external is /dev/sda).
<jilocasin0> mrkramps: I am looking to mount the external drive at boot and noticed the switch.
<jilocasin0> mrkramps: thought the fstab seems to be using UUID as opposed to /dev/<xxx>, so maybe it doesn't really matter. <shrug>
<mrkramps> with uuid it does not matter
<jilocasin0> mrkramps: [old timer here]  Seems a might bit odd though.  When did fstab move to UUID's?
<mrkramps> device files still work in fstab, but i remember UUIDs for some years now
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> link about why ^
<jilocasin0> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<Belov> Hi
<Belov> someone is here ?
<Belov> i'm new user of xubuntu. And have big problem
<Pici> Just ask :)
<Belov> My problem is that I install xubuntu, i selected encrypting after installation i restart and need to put password of encryption
<drc> and be specific :)
<Belov> the problem is that i try to put password and nothing, error
<Belov> i re-installed xubuntu 3 times :D
<Belov> always i put correct password for encrypting
<Belov> but when xubuntu is installed and i try to login, first ask the password of encrypting
<Pici> When you mean "nothing", do you mean that when you type there are no stars?
<Pici> Because that is normal.
<Belov> there are starts, all is ok. I mean that always error something about keys
<Pici> Just type your password.
<Belov> no one keys
<Belov> No key available for this passphrase
<Belov> my password is not small, i use sybols like ' and _-
<Belov> first time i thought that i'm wrong with password when i put in installation
<Pici> I'm not really sure myself, I don't encrypt my disks.
<Belov> I will install without encrypting. New question. I have redhat on another hard disk. I removed the hard disk before i try to install xubuntu (because i want to install on my new ssd)
<Belov> i will have problems when i will put old hard disk ?
<flocculant> Belov: personally I would install with the disk connected - then xubuntu will find it and add it to the boot menu
<Belov> problem is that it not ask me about new my ssd
<Belov> and want to format my old hard
<flocculant> Belov: as far as the password issue - did you check that the keyboard layout was correct and the same both times
<Belov> i not need my old red hat, i need only info
<flocculant> Belov: then I wouldn't connect it :)
<flocculant> you can connect afterwards and xubuntu will see it - you can obviously use fstab to add it if you wish
<flocculant> because there have in the past been issues with locales and passwords
<flocculant> anyway - just an idea - same as Pici here, no encryption
<Belov> when i put 3 times wrong password of encrypting, after this was opened terminal (black screen with white text), and i can put commands. And i put password to see if really is good
<Belov> and is good
<Belov> so the problem is not locales
<flocculant> seems a bit like bug 1047384
<ubottu> bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
<Belov> also about encrypting. I not see which locales i use (no icons or something like this to show is english or ot)
<Belov> it's correct so ?
<flocculant> I'm not sure - sorry
<flocculant> what the bug implies is that the password is entered before your keyboard layout
<flocculant> at which point - wrong password
<flocculant> we had the same issue a while back with normal passwords so didn't ship ibus
<Belov> Ok. About my old hard drive. I want only info from this HDD. Not want to use old OS. But i'm afraid that if i will put this old HDD, xubuntu will install OS on my old HDD
<Belov> but i need on SSD
<flocculant> yep - as I said just do it disconnected as you have before
<flocculant> you can plug it in afterwards
<Belov> One thing, can i plug when OS is started ? or better shutdown and plug ?
<flocculant> shutdown and connect it
<Belov> thank you very much
<Belov> i go to try
<Belov> just say me good luck :D
<flocculant> you don't need luck ;)
<Belov> ))
#xubuntu 2015-10-15
<nearlyNon> so,
<nearlyNon> I have Windows 10 installed
<nearlyNon> and gparted doesn't seem to recognize the partition as existing, it just views the hard drive as a huge unallocated block
<nearlyNon> I've been looking up tutorials but they're all wildly inconsistent and none of them are for windows 10 and I'm not sure how well they'd apply
<nearlyNon> how can I install Xubuntu on the empty unallocated space I have next to the windows partition
<nearlyNon> okay reading up on it it may be because of fastboot but I'm 90% sure I disabled that but I'll check then ask again if it doesn't work still
<nearlyNon> well that didn't do anything
<nearlyNon> still can't find the partitions on Xubuntu...
<Unit193> UEFI?  You boot 64bit Xubuntu in UEFI mode?
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nearlyNon> I'm booting a live CD of 64x xubuntu
<nearlyNon> how do I boot a live CD in UEFI
<nearlyNon> :?
<nearlyNon> oh
<nearlyNon> I'll go into the BIOS settings I think I messed a thing up there
<nearlyNon> it says legacy on the HDD
<nearlyNon> and if I set the boot mode to UEFI it shows no boot devices at all
<nearlyNon> still nothing despite disabling fast boot and disabling win8OS specialized loading, the boot is set to Legacy and the HDD doesn't show up as an EFI boot device
<nearlyNon> it just shows up as 931.51 GiB of unallocated nothingness, and I disabled fast boot and did a proper shutdown
<nearlyNon> it IS booting the disk in UEFI mode
<nearlyNon> for some reason in file manager it lets me access my windows files by clicking on a "913 GB volume" on the desktop
<nearlyNon> but it still doesn't seem to detect that the volume has partitions
<drc> nearlyNon: It's pretty obvious you're not going to get an answer in this channel  tonight (and I personally have no knowledge of Windows 10, fast boot or UEFI), and it doesn't seem to be a Xubuntu-specific problem.  I'd ask in #ubuntu (or one of the other/larger 'buntu channels)...more eyeballs there.
<drc> Maybe even one of the windows channels.
<nearlyNon_> mmkay then
<Unit193> Err, right.  #ubuntu is a good idea.
<nearlyNon_> I've gone to #ubuntu, no clue if it'll turn up anything yet
<nearlyNon_> so far all I've figured out is that the drive is definitely MBR
<CountryfiedLinux> If I add the Numix PPA and bring in the circle icons and plymouth will it conflict with the officially supported numix gtk and icon themes that are preinstalled? I was gonna remove the preinstalled ones first but it says it will also remove xubuntu-setting xubuntu-artwork and xubuntu-desktop? Or can this be avoided if I just simply remove the preinstalled Numix theme folders?
<linsux> how to get mount.cifs
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
#xubuntu 2015-10-16
<a1fa> is there a known bug with xfce power manager and flashvideos?
<knob> Hey guys, goood morning!
<knob> I want to increase my swap from 4GB to 8GB (or more?).   I am following the instructions on this link.  Yet I have a doubt: When I open my fstab, it tells me that the swap is:    /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<knob> http://askubuntu.com/questions/178712/how-to-increase-swap-space
<knob> I have full-disk encryption on this xubuntu installation... not sure if that changes something?  Or just follow the instructions the same?
<sauerbraten> I installed xubuntu core 15.04, now my Qt apps look shit, what do I do?
<sauerbraten> when I install qtchooser and try to run qtconfig, it says "qtconfig: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qtconfig': No such file or directory"
<sauerbraten> are there xubuntu core 15.10 images already?
<cfhowlett> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<krytarik> !core | sauerbraten
<ubottu> sauerbraten: Xubuntu Core is a slimmed down version of Xubuntu that doesn't come with all the additional features of a full and modern desktop. To install: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-core^ » (A xubuntu-core task is also available from the !minimal ISO)
<sauerbraten> I know what I installed, what's your point?
<krytarik> sauerbraten: Basically, here: https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/
<sauerbraten> cfhowlett: I'm asking because there are beta images of the desktop version already, and was hoping maybe there are community builds of core
<sauerbraten> krytarik: thanks that's what I was looking for
<cfhowlett> sauerbraten, yeah, I was looking for nightlies.  see krytarik link
<krytarik> !info qt4-qtconfig | sauerbraten
<ubottu> sauerbraten: qt4-qtconfig (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu6.1 (vivid), package size 101 kB, installed size 598 kB
<sauerbraten> thanks krytarik that was the best answer
<krytarik> \o/
<sauerbraten> fixed it by chosing GTK+ in there
<sauerbraten> maybe this should be important enough to be set up correctly in core, idk
<krytarik> sauerbraten: It is.
<sauerbraten> then it just didn't work for me somehow :(
<krytarik> For 15.10, that is.
<sauerbraten> I see
<krytarik> sauerbraten: Ftm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/xubuntu-default-settings/trunk/revision/575
<knob> I found this for the encrypted swap file: http://askubuntu.com/questions/248158/how-do-i-setup-an-encrypted-swap-file
<knob> Hmm... did not work.  Got stuck when I ran: /etc/init.d/cryptdisks reload
<GeekDude> What does Xubuntu use for graphical sudo, e.g. when I go to install a program from the ubuntu software center
<krytarik> GeekDude: https://wiki.debian.org/PolicyKit
<GeekDude> thanks
<flocculant> pkexec for those with policies - thunar and mousepad
<flocculant> usc will just ask for your password
<GeekDude> pkexec looks helpful for what I'm doing
<GeekDude> Lightdm numix theme makes the bar at the top of the screen white instead of some kind of transparent dark like it is in greybird. I don't see a simple obvious way to change/fix this
<Gunstick> Hello. ubuntu 15.04 on new Dell XPS13. changed to xubuntu by installing the packages (so no reinstall). unity sleep mode works find. xfce sleep does go to sleep but on wakeup the grafics are messed up, flickering or missing items. anyone has encountered this phenomen?
<GeekDude> What do you mean by "flickering or missing items"?
<Gunstick> I have not done a video of the effect. The unlock box has no more decorations or grafics, and I can only see half of the box for the password
<Gunstick> the only solution is to reboot.
<GeekDude> Have you tried switching to a different virtual terminal (then switching back)?
<Gunstick> tried. does not work. My next trial is to install real xubuntu instead of installing xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu
<GeekDude> Gunstick: Sounds worth trying
<GeekDude> What do you mean by does not work?
<GeekDude> Can you see the other virtual terminal properly once you've switched to it?
<mrkramps> Gunstick, which graphics card with which driver are you using?
<Gunstick> all virt terminals are equally messed up. looks like a badly initialized grafics card.
<Gunstick> intel integrated. [    11.321] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<Gunstick> I bet the ubuntu guys did something to make unity work (it's officially supported on the XPS13)
#xubuntu 2015-10-17
<xubuntu170> ok so Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common has been displaying for thirty minutes while installing 14,04
<Strato1> Does anyone know what might cause the number of workspaces in Xubuntu 14.04 to change rapidly whenever I try increasing or decreasing it?
<xubuntu44w> join xubuntu
<knome> hello.
<xubuntu44w> hello
<xubuntu44w> i have one question and want to know plz if this is fixed in the software updates or is new or whatever
<xubuntu44w> so ...
 * cfhowlett thinks it's too bad Ms. Cleo retired.  Maybe SHE could magically answer  the question without being told the important details
<xubuntu44w> if i have to legimitate a root action, in my case for installing a software und xubuntu software-center, but not only there - it happens at every legitimation, it does tell me i do not put in the right password. it only is at the graphics legitimation dialog under xfce. in a terminal i can su to root with my pwd and it is accepted.
<xubuntu44w> has anyone an answer or workaround for this. and sry for my behaviour, i'm not that familiar with irc for a  long time
<cfhowlett> more eyes in #ubuntu.  ask there
<knome> which xubuntu version are you using?
<xubuntu44w> 14.04 lts
<knome> i haven't heard this happening before, so i don't think it's a common problem at all
<knome> just to make sure - you haven't set the root password, right?
<knome> also - is your user in sudoers (it is if it's the first user)
<cfhowlett> you should not be installing software as root.
<xubuntu44w> i have got a root pwd, my non privilege user ist not in sudoers and i install software always as root. it's my personal favourite to handle linux like in the "old" days.
<knome> xubuntu44w, in that case your system doesn't really have the official support
<xubuntu44w> and if you use sudoers it installs software as root, because a non privileged user can't install software
<knome> xubuntu44w, and the reason why the graphical dialog doesn't work is that you aren't in the sudoers group
<knome> enabling the root account and escalating user privileges to have the root permissions for a while is different.
<knome> !rootsudo | xubuntu44w
<ubottu> xubuntu44w: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<knome> simply put, enabling the root account is not supported and there's no reason to do it either
<xubuntu44w> maybe it'S in this distro. but to install software in others you get the dialog box to legimitate and you put in your root-pwd and all is fine
<xubuntu44w> i know sudo and i do not like it
<knome> sure, it's OS dependent
<knome> but if you use (x)ubuntu, then you should use sudo, because everything is made to work with it and enabling the root account isn't supposed to happen
<knome> maybe you really want some other OS if you insist on using the root account - and OS that supports the root account
<xubuntu44w> yes i know but you can  reconfigure it to behave it like before. i did this in other distros, including ubuntu, and it worked well.
<knome> you are free to do so, but unfortunately we do not offer support for systems modified like that.
<xubuntu44w> but the question was to install software through xubuntu software center and it wanted to get legitimation. is it in this distro do use the users account password to legimitate? if yes, then i will go through other installation procedures.
<knome> xubuntu44w, acutally, i already explained why it didn't work; no, you can't use other people's passwords there.
<xubuntu44w> ok. i thank you for "trying" to help me. i just wanted to know the internals explained by someone but it seems it should be dictated to use it the new way and no one should, like in windows, know the manually and often better way to use his system. nothing against you, but it seems to me even since a longer time, to hide the system internals, like i said before like windows, and the you can't do nothing if you do not buy a suppor
<xubuntu44w> my new pc gets another distro again, cause more things do not work on xubuntu. i know it's open source and many people have to improve it, but i'm a bit old school, began with dos, and i want to use it also the old way. that's my criticsm to every new distro. only to get windows people to use linux and i think it's anyway an elite-os.
<xubuntu44w> thanks to all and don't hate me for my opinion. i'm anyway a linux/opensource fan, including programmer and not a total noob.
<xubuntu44w> good bye and have a nice day. peace
<Guest52996> unload
<aabcd> i'm back because i wanted you to know that you have to put in your not-privileged pwd to legitimate an software installation. so i am as it seems in the sudoers and that is the correction of my former discussion with, sry i do not know his name,  in my opinion it is not the best to let users do root things only with their own pwd. it's superuser task.
<bazhang> sudo is for that
<bazhang> never enable the root acct, its not ever needed
<bazhang> your pw is privileged
<bazhang> no such thing as a non-privileged sudo
<aabcd> yes. but senseless if you are the root too and if root doesn't maintain the system anyone can do root things. i did not explicitly put my no-priv account into sudoers and i think therefore its an security issue
<bazhang> you are never the root , too
<bazhang> enabling the root account is the security breaker
<bazhang> simply use sudo and nothing else, that is the secure method
<aabcd> on my own  system? that is new to me
<bazhang> yes of course
<bazhang> and its not something new at all
<bazhang> its been that way since the very beginning of ubuntu
<bazhang> are you on debian then?
<aabcd> to fully understand it. if i su in a terminal to root, i am not root. what else then?
<bazhang> this is xubuntu only support not debian
<GridNet> a sudoer
<bazhang> are you referring to sudo su
<bazhang> dont use it
<bazhang> use simply sudo, no need to repeat it again
<aabcd> i use xubunt at this time. and you can change it to the old behaviour.
<bazhang> there is no old behavior
<bazhang> ubuntu is and was always sudo, and sudo alone
<aabcd> su is old behaviour
<bazhang> not with ubuntu, ever
<aabcd> i did it in ubuntu to, don't know which version. 12.xx i think
<bazhang> thats your mistake, and explicitly against supported advice
<bazhang> ubuntu is xubuntu
<bazhang> as is kubuntu lubuntu and so on
<aabcd> why mistake if i want my system to work how i want
<bazhang> and sudo is what is and always was the acceptable and supported way
<aabcd> i know these are derivatives
<bazhang> what derivatives
<bazhang> xubuntu ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu are all fully supported ubuntu
<bazhang> not derivatives
<aabcd> kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu and what others are out there are derivatives
<bazhang> thats simply not correct
<aabcd> the base distro is ubuntu, yes
<bazhang> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<bazhang> those are the flavors
<bazhang> derivatives are 'ubuntu-based', not supported distros
<aabcd> derivatives mean the base is ubuntu as i said
<bazhang> they are all ubuntu
<bazhang> and thats not what derivatives are, at all
<aabcd> yes, with other flavors, how you call it
<bazhang> derived from means based, nothing to do with straight up ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu etc which all use the exact same repos
<GridNet> aabcd, all flavours are just ubuntu base with a different desktop package
<bazhang> derivatives are not supported, the ubuntu flavors all are, and have always used sudo and sudo alone
<aabcd> nothing else i said
<bazhang> you referred to the old way, sudo is it
<GridNet> you can install xubuntu-desktop metapackage or lubuntu-desktop, or whatever, and you can choose with which to start a session each time
<aabcd> the old way i talk about is 2005 and further
<bazhang> thats not ubuntu
<bazhang> !root | aabcd
<ubottu> aabcd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> aabcd, did you some actual xubuntu support issues
<bazhang> aabcd, otherwise take the chit chat to #xubuntu-offtopic please, thanks
<aabcd> i installed it with my non-privileged account. and yes, it worked. but i do not need to guess the root password. i know it because i set it
<bazhang> aabcd, there is no such account
<bazhang> aabcd, so was there a support issue you needed to ask here
<aabcd> is ther a possibility to show you a screenshot to proof that there is one. i use it every day
<aabcd> yes ther was, but i found out it by myself
<aabcd> why should i lie
<aabcd> i'm a peaceful opensource'ler and linux/unix enthusiast
<bazhang> aabcd, lets take this to the offtopic channel please
<aabcd> no need for that. i have what i wanted. and i think you wouldn't believe me anyway. if you want to discuss further then i will to to offtopic. just tell me how
<bazhang>  /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<aabcd> ok bazhang. you had have told me to leave the irc instead to put me on an offtopic channel where you laugh at me cause i wnated to discuss.
<bazhang> aabcd, thats not so, this is support only, chit chat is in the offtopic channel
<aabcd> can you plz explain chit chat. i'm austrian and not the most perfect. in offtopic there is no one. so i will lieave and try to solve my problems alone. would come to an end faster. peace
<aabcd> does chit chat mean shit chat?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> it means general chat
<aabcd> thought so, because i felt so to get away from users to not annoy them. ok, then sry for this
<bazhang> this channel is for support; the offtopic channel is for debate, polling, and so on
<bazhang> np
<aabcd> ok. then i can leave the offtopic. no one there to listen to what i have to say. have a nice weekend.
<bazhang> bye
<falcon> ¡!
<falcon> somebody is here?
<falcon> Somebody talk spanish here?
<falcon> ¡Hello!
<falcon> ¿?
<falcon> Well here is my question...  i tried to make a shortcut of Whisker Menu on the desktop but its doesn't work ... so my question is ... its possible to make a  whisker shortcut  on the desktop?
<xubuntu39w> Am not able to enter Software center
<xubuntu39w> I receive a list "e" error
<falcon> @xubuntu39w try to install App Grip
<xubuntu39w> okay
<falcon> @xubuntu39w it is better than ubuntu software center.
<xubuntu39w> How do I install it...what is the coding?
<falcon> sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:appgrid/stable sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install appgrid
<xubuntu39w> error...need a single repository as argument
<xubuntu39w> Type '­e' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<xubuntu39w> I have never seen this error before.
<flocculant> xubuntu39w: run cat /etc/apt/sources.list |pastebinit
<flocculant> you've just something not right at line 1
<flocculant> and that'll be why usc isn't working
<flocculant> you'll get a url - what is it
<xubuntu39w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12819574/
<flocculant> falcon: not sure about a shortcut, but a launcher on desktop for whisker works here
<xubuntu39w> What do I do with the url?
<flocculant> show us here - you did
<flocculant> what on earth is going on with your source.list ...
<xubuntu39w> I don't know.
<xubuntu39w> I want to check software packages and this is the error I received.
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> xubuntu39w: so when you added that sourceforge source - how did you do it?
<flocculant> that  file should look similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com/12819622/
<flocculant> though not the same
<xubuntu39w> I copied source from Internet, how to install seamonkey.
<nyan_cat> I've just installed xubuntu 15.10 and I'm having an issue with my wireless.
<xubuntu39w> In 15.04
<flocculant> xubuntu39w: ok - did you back it up before editing it?
<nyan_cat> It connects just fine and works while browsing, but when I try to download a lot of stuff such as updates it disconnects from my network and I have to disable it and then re-enable it
<nyan_cat> It worked fine in windows and in xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu39w> No....
<flocculant> nyan_cat: mmm - other than having seen a similar issue reported as a bug in the last couple of months not going to be able to help
<xubuntu39w> So I cannot update software now?
<nyan_cat> flocculant, any idea where I could find the bug report with a possible solution?
<flocculant> xubuntu39w: ok you're going to need to rebuild that
<flocculant> nyan_cat: trying to find the report
<xubuntu39w> how rebuild?
<flocculant> xubuntu39w: you can use this to do that http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<xubuntu39w> okay
<nyan_cat> this is the output of lspci on my laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12819771/
<flocculant> xubuntu39w: once you've done the first bit it asks you to use curl - you'll not be able to unless you have it installed
<flocculant> you'll need to edit the file manually - pkexec mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<flocculant> and copy what you get there
<flocculant> nyan_cat: I can't even see wireless on that list - if it's usb try lsusb
<flocculant> nyan_cat: you might find more people about able to help with your issue in #ubuntu+1
<falcon> @flocculant  Can i do a wishker shortcut on desktop, it is posible?
<flocculant> not sure about shortcut - but a launcher for it works here - command is /usr/bin/xfce4-popup-whiskermenu
<nyan_cat> flocculant, yeah I just joined there and asked but it seems pretty dead in there. also, apparently it does show up as usb for some reason. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12819925/
<falcon> i just want to have a shortcut on docky but its doesn't work, i try whit [Desktop Entry] Version=1.0 Type=Application Name=Whisker Comment= Exec=xfce4-whiskermenu Icon= Path= Terminal=false StartupNotify=false
<flocculant> falcon the exec is /xfce4-popup-whiskermenu afaik
<falcon> ok..
<falcon> let me check
<flocculant> nyan_cat: yep - happens I guess, not sure if they're allowing wily in #ubuntu - you could try there
<nyan_cat> flocculant, I found other posts online about this issue with my card in linux in general
<flocculant> nyan_cat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453110/rtl8187-wireless-card-drops-signal-within-seconds
<nyan_cat> but they link to drivers for 3.x kernels so I don't know what would happen with a 4.x kernel
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> no idea I'm afraid :(
<nyan_cat> flocculant, do you think I would make the world implode if I use a 3.x driver on a 4.x kernel?
<flocculant> nyan_cat:  well ... backup things first just in case - but I'd guess it's just going to fail
<falcon> @flocculant  .. the shortcut its ok, but it do not work, i added whisker menu to the panel, when i clicking on the shortcut, this open whisker menu but in the xfce panel...
<flocculant> falcon: oh - you mean you're trying to get it to open on the desktop ?
<flocculant> not sure you can do that - it's a plugin for the panel
<flocculant> nyan_cat: this tends to imply it won't build http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254272&p=13187706&viewfull=1#post13187706
<flocculant> nyan_cat: I'm not going to be of much use with this I'm afraid
<nyan_cat> flocculant, I found some stuff on the arch wiki I'm going to try: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_network_configuration#Cause_.231
<nyan_cat> I have that same message it shows in dmesg
<nyan_cat> so that's probably it
<flocculant> well if you get that working please let me know :)
<flocculant> xubuntu39w: how are you getting on?
<nyan_cat> ok time to test it out. be right back
<falcon> @flocculant  Ok! I was thinking the same.   its would be interesting can do a shortcut of whisker menu. ¡Thank you a lot!  i goint to use other app menu.
<flocculant> welcome :)
<falcon> @flocculant  ... i was thinking right now use application finder ...
<flocculant> well that would open right for you
<nyan_cat> flocculant, unless I time out in the next 10 minutes or so, I think I fixed it
<nyan_cat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/606446/power-management-for-wireless-unable-to-turn-off-in-xubunu-15-04-vivid
<nyan_cat> I did the systemd step in addition to the rc.local below it
<nyan_cat> now I'm going to torrent some ubuntu ISOs to test it
<nyan_cat> also, does anyone know of apps or services I can disable to reduce the base cpu and memory usage in xubuntu? it uses far more resources out of the box than debian xfce did
<flocculant> :)
<nyan_cat> and I have a low powered laptop
<nyan_cat> all I need to do on it is web browsing, thunderbird email, updates and some card games
<nyan_cat> I heard turning off compositing can help but I also am worried about possible screen tearing if I do that
<flocculant> well try it
<fsfman> Hello
<nyan_cat> flocculant, anything else you can think of?
<fsfman> I want to disable other option in lightdm
<fsfman> I want to disable other option in lightdm.Please help
<flocculant> nyan_cat: I'm the wrong person to ask tbh - I don't worry about turning things off, though you might be better to have installed Core
<nyan_cat> I mean it's not unusable, just want to slim it down a bit. Core would be a bit too extreme
<flocculant> yep ok
<flocculant> gtg now
<xubuntu39w> Hi again...I have been attempting to rebuild the repositories.  How do I enter the rebuild into Ubuntu 15.04?
<xubuntu39w> flocculant, am I going to have to reinstall xubuntu 15.04 to get the repositories back?  I found this e deb http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt all main deb http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt all main
<xubuntu39w> any suggestion?
#xubuntu 2015-10-18
<bazhang> a sourceforge repo?
<Unit193> bazhang: Yeah, the mozilla one is a bit of a known one.
<bazhang> is ubuntuzilla just another chatzilla?
<Unit193> No, it's a repo for firefox, specifically.
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> odd place to host it
<Unit193> bazhang: Not sure it's needed in Ubuntu considering how fast they do it now, but http://sourceforge.net/p/ubuntuzilla/wiki/Main_Page/#background
<bazhang> yep
<cfhowlett> I can wait ...
<bazhang> its pretty much a near instant security update from what I can tell
<xubuntu95w> hi
<xubuntu95w> how i can start preinstalled? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-preinstalled/current/)
<Unit193> That's not Xubuntu at all.
<Unit193> bazhang: Except for the development version, they don't tend to care as much there.
<xubuntu95w> I know, but I think there may be people who can help a novice.
<bazhang> help with what
<Unit193> Unity8 is entirely different, I'd recommend #ubuntu or #ubuntu-desktop (can't remember what exactly, but.)
<xubuntu95w> ok, thank's
<a1fa> or #ubuntu-unity
<xubuntu29w> Bonjour à tous. Y-at-il quelqu'un de disponible pour aider un pauvre linuxien en devenir ?
<bazhang> !fr
<slickymaster> !fr | xubuntu29w
<xubuntu29w> oh, sorry
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr for francais
<xubuntu29w> thanks
<slickymaster> the bot might be sleeping bazhang
<bazhang> more than that I am afraid
<slickymaster> :)
<Pwnna> does anyone use tlp here?
<mrkramps> yes
<Pwnna> do you have a second hdd?
<mrkramps> no
<Pwnna> hm
<Pwnna> anyways my disk keeps going from standby to active when i connect/disconnect from power
<Pwnna> the second disk which i don't use often
<mrkramps> Pwnna, probably because the different power states use different settings for the disks
<mrkramps> changing settings will cause disks to wake up
<Pwnna> yeah but idk where the settings are..
<Pwnna> i've already check TLP
<mrkramps> default configuration file is /etc/default/tlp
<mrkramps> details are explained at http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-configuration.html
<puff> I had a thinkpad t520 with xubuntu 14.04LTS, and an external monitor, a dell U24.  When I dock my laptop, on both the laptop screen and the external monitor I get two annoying little popups about screen resolution that I can't figure out how to make go away.  One says "Display: Laptop\n Resolution 1600x1024" and shows on both the laptop and the dell u24.  The other says "Dispaly: Dell Inc 24"\ nResolution: 1920 x 1200" and shows on
<puff> both.
<puff> I had a thinkpad t520 with xubuntu 14.04LTS, and an external monitor, a dell U24.  When I dock my laptop, on both the laptop screen and the external monitor I get two annoying little popups about screen resolution that I can't figure out how to make go away.
<puff> One says "Display: Laptop\n Resolution 1600x1024" and shows on both the laptop and the dell u24.  The other says "Dispaly: Dell Inc 24"\ nResolution: 1920 x 1200" and shows on both.
<puff> The dell monitor has a menu but doesn't have an option to set the resolution.  It has an option to set the aspect ratio, to 16x10 or 4x3 (i.e. 16 x 9), I tried that but the popups are still there.
<puff> Hm, I just tried using Settings/Display and selected Mirror on the dell, that made the laptop popup goa way, but the Dell popup is still there.
<puff> Good evening. I have a thinkpad t520 with xubuntu 14.04 LTS.  I have this little "Disply: Laptop\n Resolution:1920x1080" popup at the bottom of my screen and I can't figure out how to make it go away.
<puff> I sometimes plug my laptop into a dock which has an external monitor, dell u24, that might be related.
#xubuntu 2016-10-17
<PiperPPR> Donald Trump versus the New World Order - 1 of 4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAOcccVmaYE
<xubuntu62w> i have a problem with the software because i cant run some things like the store app and other apps of the libre office
<xubuntu62w> i don't know if the problem are on my lap top or in the software or on the compatibility
<xubuntu62w> in the last version down of 14 i never had this problem please i need a help
<sorinello_> Hello. Does Xubuntu comes with some tool to create bootable USB stick with .. Xubuntu ? :)
<ObrienDave> install unetbootin
<ObrienDave> use that to create a bootable USB stick. add up to 10GB 'persistance' so you can save files to the stick
<sorinello_> thanks ObrienDave, I'll try it soom. The UI looks pretty ugly, seems I am missing mtools package also
<sorinello_> but the final goal is to have a working USB stick
<ObrienDave> it's not pretty, but it works
<flocculant> didn't work for me - used the ubuntu tool and/or gnome disks
<sorinello_> flocculant, ubuntu tool ?
<sorinello_> brb
<flocculant> sorinello: usb creator
<sorinello_> flocculant, any Idea how can I get rid of this ? N: Ignoring file '20auto-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<sorinello_> is deleting the file ok ?
<flocculant> I did :)
<flocculant> not sure where it came from - but I just deleted it
<flocculant> sorinello_: though I did have a properly named version as well
<sorinello_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   80 Apr 29 23:11 20auto-upgrades
<sorinello_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  168 Oct 14 09:43 20auto-upgrades.ucf-old
<sorinello_> I have one too :)
<flocculant> k - delete it
<sorinello_> flocculant, all good now, thanks
<flocculant> welcome
<Fernando-Basso> http://askubuntu.com/questions/768569/ubuntu-16-04-update-manager-error/784977 Should people proceed like described in the accepted answer before upgrading to a new release?
<akxwi-dave> Normally the upgrade process will disable them.. but to be on the safe disabling the ppa's wont hurt anyting..
<Fernando-Basso> akxwi-dave: And when I disable the ppa's, then I have to 'remove' the keys manually as well, I assume?
<Fernando-Basso> The guy said "You obviously did a system upgrade without having removed the external repositories before." That was mean. I have never seen in any piece of docs that we should do that manually.
<akxwi-dave> very true... it was mean.. I have never had to manually remove them either..  but looking at that article it appears to be due to a specific  ppa..  the upgrade process normally disable them and lets you add them back in later
<Fernando-Basso> akxwi-dave: Thanks.
<akxwi-dave>  :-)
<Fernando-Basso> I found that question when I did the upgrad to 16.04 (I had a similar problem, with vbox, if I am not mistaken). Since this is a working machine, I am afraid of wasting time with something that could be easily avoided.
<Fernando-Basso> Anyway, thanks once more.
<dadore> Point me in a direction please
<knome> -->
<knome> there you go
<dadore> clean load of 16.10 - nvidia 9800 video card - tried 2 different proprietery drivers and the xorg nvidia driver - same results.  when locking the system and coming back to it, screen is black, sometimes with a mouse pointer.  can not ctrl-alt-f3, f4, etc.. black screen too.. have to reboot  .  what should I look at?
<dadore> --->  going that way.. ty
<xubuntu56w> How can I view (with a HDMI cable) my desktop on an external monitor AND at the same time on the internal monitor of my laptop?
<SuperSeriousCat> xubuntu56w, settings -> hardware -> display
<xubuntu56w> Yes, and then I see only the desktop on the external one
<somedude23> Hey, can someone help me upgrade to xubuntu 16.10?
<somedude23> "sudo do-release-upgrade" or "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" both result in No new releases found...
<flocculant> somedude23: you need to set upgrade to look for normal releases
<flocculant> at least I assume you are trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 for some reason?
<somedude23> yes, I'm on 16.04
<flocculant> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1610/user/C/managing-applications.html#update-configuration
<flocculant> somedude23: you do know that 16.04 is supported for 3 years and 16.10 for 9 months I trust
<flocculant> and that to undo the upgrade you'll have to reinstall 16.04
<somedude23> flocculant: reason to upgrade: cryptsetup 1.6.6 => cryptsetup 1.7.2
<flocculant> and that you'll have to go 16.10 > 17.04 > 17.10 > 18.04 :)
<somedude23> and this used to be a non-LTS installation that updated itself to LTS for some reason
<flocculant> yep - ok - just making sure you'll not come back in 8 months upset and all that :p
<somedude23> nah, this PC is scheduled for format anyway...
<flocculant> anyway - set it to look for any new version and try again :)
<somedude23> ah, found it. stupid obscure options :)
<flocculant> :)
<somedude23> bleh
<somedude23> The upgrade has aborted. The upgrade needs a total of 108 M free space on disk '/boot'.
<somedude23> should have created a 512MB /boot instead of 256M
<flocculant> somedude23: clear out old kernels - you only need 1 :)
<somedude23> looks like I have 2
<somedude23> I'll clear out linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic
<somedude23> alright, downloading update... might take a while.
<yawoodentbuleev> Hello all
<yawoodentbuleev> I just ran into an unusual issue with hybrid graphics, similar to what I've seen all around, but not quite the same
<yawoodentbuleev> xrandr is listing my discreet card twice...
<yawoodentbuleev> discrete*
<yawoodentbuleev> thomas@shabahey:~$ xrandr --listproviders Providers: number : 3 Provider 0: id: 0x6d cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 5 associated providers: 2 name:Intel Provider 1: id: 0x45 cap: 0x6, Sink Output, Source Offload crtcs: 6 outputs: 0 associated providers: 2 name:TURKS @ pci:0000:01:00.0 Provider 2: id: 0x45 cap: 0x6, Sink Output, Source Offload crtcs: 6 outputs: 0 associated providers: 2 name:TURKS @ p
<yawoodentbuleev> ah, new my newlines would get eaten
<yawoodentbuleev> Provider 0: id: 0x6d cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 5 associated providers: 2 name:Intel
<yawoodentbuleev> Provider 1: id: 0x45 cap: 0x6, Sink Output, Source Offload crtcs: 6 outputs: 0 associated providers: 2 name:TURKS @ pci:0000:01:00.0
<yawoodentbuleev> Provider 2: id: 0x45 cap: 0x6, Sink Output, Source Offload crtcs: 6 outputs: 0 associated providers: 2 name:TURKS @ pci:0000:01:00.0
<yawoodentbuleev> thomas@shabahey:~$ xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink TURKS Intel
<yawoodentbuleev> Could not find provider with name TURKS
<yawoodentbuleev> And here's what the card looks like to lspci:
<yawoodentbuleev> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler [Radeon HD 6730M/6770M/7690M XT] (rev ff) (prog-if ff) 	!!! Unknown header type 7f 	Kernel driver in use: radeon 	Kernel modules: radeon
<yawoodentbuleev> Using the common test "DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer" yields a seemingly good result, however I'm unable to launch applications with DRI_PRIME=1
<redblade> hi
<redblade> i upgraded from xenial to yakkety last night
<redblade> occasionally i am having all kinds of chaos with this error message:
<redblade> "Failed to determine seats for user 1000: too many open files"
<redblade> (reading this off the top of my memory as i'm using another computer)
<redblade> i'm guessing user 1000 refers to the uid
<redblade> but is anyone else having this problem after an upgrade to yakkety, and how to fix it?
<redblade> also, a program with a name like "dbus-menu" uses 100%
<redblade> cpu
<redblade> "dbus-daemon"
<Pwnna> does anyone here know what rpcbind is for?
<Pwnna> why does it hold an open port (111) on my computer?
<Pwnna> is it because i have nfs installed?
#xubuntu 2016-10-18
<redblade> it appears to be connected somehow to these "apparmor" errors i get when freshclam and/or telepathy-haze are installed
<redblade> the errors are in dmesg
<redblade> well i wound up removing telepathy-haze as i dont know what it is, and moving freshclam to cron, and everything seems to work now
<Sauna> Steam. It installed and updated. But now it won't launch. And all the terminal says is "An X error occurred: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<Sauna> Yeah..
<cgt> I just upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10 and now the network manager icon is showing up in both the "notification area" and the "indicator plugin" on the xfce panel. Any idea about how to fix this so it only shows *one* icon for network manager?
<Fernando-Basso> cgt: right click the panel --> panel preferences and check the items tab.
<Fernando-Basso> Perhaps something is added twice after the upgrade.
<Fernando-Basso> (I did not have the chance to upgrad yet)
<cgt> Yeah I already tried that. There's one notification area and one indicator plugin, and it seems that nm-applet shows up in both of them. I also checked that I do not have more than one nm-applet running.
<cgt> The nm-applet issue seems to have resolved itself after _another_ reboot.
<morf> hi
<morf> i have installed xubuntu-core only, but the shutdown etc buttons in xfce4-session-logout are greyed... i'm missing some package, because when i install indicator-power it's ok
<morf> could somebody help me / tell me what package does this exactly? (the indicator-power install like 200-400 another packages... :/)
<morf> hm hm got it
<newuser_> Hey, I have a question re: what programs are available on install with Xubuntu. Specifically, what internet browser(s)?
<newuser_> I am not sure how to find this info.
<GridCube> newuser_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/xubuntu-desktop
<Brontex> Hi. I'm having trouble with a root owned "folder" in my home directory. It's .gvfs -- which I understand is a mount point, and not really a folder. I've tried to chown $USER it, but it's not working.
<diskord> Could i install nvidia driver without xorg?
<intherye> finally I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04. all went smooth. thanks for the great work @all devs an contributors! Xubuntu is a great distro!
<equilibrium> hello how to use skype on xubuntu?
<equilibrium> the skype that worked for 16.04 not working on 16.10
<Unit193> equilibrium: It's in the partner repos, should be able to pick it up out of there.
<Unit193> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 19643 kB, installed size 43366 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<equilibrium> soh
<equilibrium> hello how to use skype on xubuntu?
<xubuntu42w> hello
<xubuntu42w> could use a hand with one thing :o
<Spass> equilibrium: do you have Skype installed right now?
<equilibrium> i'm checking this
<equilibrium> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<equilibrium> seems to be working
<xubuntu42w> if someone could tell me how to disable my memory lock, that would be swell!
<zeioth> equilibrium you can download the new alpha version from here: https://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading-web/?type=weblinux-deb
<zeioth> it only have video support for calls linux to linux
<zeioth> but they will fix that in the next weeks
<equilibrium> ok
<equilibrium> it's just me or the software center keeps loading and loading forever?
<zeioth> when you install something?
<equilibrium> when i'm searching
<equilibrium> maybe a reboot will solve it
<zeioth> probably, it's working fine for me
<equilibrium> don't be fool
<equilibrium> xubuntu is cool
#xubuntu 2016-10-19
<glitchd> hello all
<xubuntu23i> hello guys
<puff> Good evening.  I'm on xubuntu, was on 14.04 LTS until two days ago, finally upgraded to 16.04 LTS, and now tracker is eating my CPU.  This appears to be something that dates back to 2013, and apparently it can't be uninstalled?
<niuniomartinez> Hi.
<niuniomartinez> I don't know, puff, sorry.
<puff> niuniomartinez: Thanks though.
<puff> Damn, this kinda stuff makes me want to move off ubuntu.
<niuniomartinez> I have some problems with Xubutu too, but I don't find anything.
<niuniomartinez> Everything seems to work but when loging-in it shows a few message boxes telling there are system failures.
<niuniomartinez> .xsession-errors doesn't tell a lot. Just to lines: openConnection: connect: No existe el archivo o el directorio cannot connect to brltty at :0
<niuniomartinez> And Lighttpd seems to be broken too.
<niuniomartinez> I'll try again tomorrow. C u.
<flocculant> puff: tracker?
<Spass> Hello, what is responsible for hiding xfce4-session-logout window from taskbar and dimming effect? I think I've accidentally messed something up on my Xubuntu 16.10, because now it looks like this http://pasteboard.co/gwfHH9zGx.png
#xubuntu 2016-10-20
<picnic> what's the 'best' way to add dropbox to xubuntu? The dropbox site had Unbuntu and Debian .deb's or there's the command line method (i've used this many times on Mint before). I daresay theres an older version in the repo too (can't check, just installing Xubuntu)? I've found with Lubuntu that the Dropbox icon doesn't show any sort of status so can't see when fiels are/have been synced.
<picnic> So does anyone have latest LTS with Dropbox icon working properly?
<picnic> oh dear. Getting the same problem trying to install Xubuntu as Lubuntu: netbook is going to sleep part way through install and it all falls apart after that. Any way to stop that ?
<equilibrium> humm
<equilibrium> maybe the problem is your netbook
<equilibrium> you already installed other distro?
<equilibrium> or try a diferent xubuntu version
<equilibrium> maybe you are installing a 64 bit version in a 32 bit computer
<equilibrium> dunno
<flocculant> picnic: try Settings > Power Manager - set all the 'time' options to never, shouldn't go to sleep via Xubuntu then afaik
<picnic> I'm using: xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, installing to an Acer Aspire One, previously running LXLE. When I tried to install Lubuntu I found it continually sleeping *during install* then it often wouldn't shut down properly (just hung). Edited grub configuration to set acpi to none/off but no change. Now wanting to try Xubuntu instead but it literally switched off with a click during install.
<equilibrium> try xubuntu 16.10 dunno
<picnic> just restarting install - one last try
<picnic> installed. restarting :)
<picnic> doesn't want to restart. after 'remove media' msg press enter and get a blank screen. off switch...on switch...booting, got xubuntu screen sda1 clean  message then power off. same problem as lubuntu I think.
<picnic> set acpi=off in grub, ran update-grub... no power off before log in this time :)
<picnic> looks good. so can anyone answer my original question - best way to install dropbox so it works properly? :D
<bl4ckbyt3> hey, does anyone know if it's possible in k3b to fetch metadata from aiff audio files?
<dCLCp> so for some reason when I go to look for software some days it will just sit there spinning it's circle.
<dCLCp> why does it do that?
<bl4ckbyt3> hey, does anyone know if it's possible in k3b to fetch metadata from an aiff audio file?
<knome> k3b is a kde app, people on #kubuntu might know better
<bl4ckbyt3> thx, I'll try there
<sponge> Hello
<sponge> How safe is it to install kde apps on xubuntu? like k3b, ocular, dolphin, digikam, etc?
<knome> safe? as safe it is to install them on kde
<Unit193> Well, sometimes it wants to bring in half of KDE, which isn't a problem on KDE.
<knome> but that doesn't make it less safe
<sponge> Unit193, When it offers to bring half of kde, can that risk the system? break it?
<sponge> or the only downside is "less free space on the HD" (which is less of a problem these days and ugly/not-sleek gui>
<Unit193> sponge: Then you have half of KDE, not going to say "no" because there's always that one guy..  But likely'll just pull in a lot of extra deps, so "safe"
<Unit193> Looks like the "worst" thing k3b would bring is phonon, soo go for it.
<sponge> and what about dolphin?
<Unit193> It's pretty much up to you to decide what you're OK with and not.
<sponge> Unit193, But anyway there's no risk of breaking the system because of that? I'm asking because of that: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/fatalmistakes
<sponge> If you want to ensure that your operating system continues to work well, stick to the default desktop environment. And don't install any KDE applications in Ubuntu or Linux Mint, that upon installation pull in half of the KDE desktop as dependent files (like for example DVD burner K3B does)
<sponge> sorry, last message is a quote
<knome> that's the opinion of a single person
<knome> but yes, usually it's not the recommended thing to do; but if you need those applications anyway, there's not much you can do
<Unit193> Yeah I'm not going to agree with that either.  I've had thunar and pcmanfm both installed, because each had different features.  That sounds a bit like "Stick with defaults, they're good for you" which...Isn't quite right, use what works best for you.
<sponge> and have you ever used kde apps in xubuntu?
<Unit193> Ever?  Likely, but I tend not to because of the extra libs.  I also don't usually go for a lot of GNOME apps either though.
<sponge> OK. Why do the extra libs matter if today there are HD big enough to store whatever you want? (unless video editing)
<knome> the question is not storage space; it's more about performance when running those apps
<knome> but obviously there are systems where it doesn't really matter performance-wise.
<sponge> if they don't play so nice, will 'uninstall' purge all of their dependencies?
#xubuntu 2016-10-21
<sponge> well, good bye for now
<sponge> thanks for all the help
<Charliee> Hello,  how do you change WINDOWS BORDERS in 16.10?
<Charliee> it seems all the GTK3 apps cannot have borders changed?
<Charliee> e.g. Mousepad
<Charliee> sorry, i meant GEDIT (mousepad borders do work)
<Charliee> (but mousepad doesnt remember the syntax highlighting per each file, like GEDIT does  :(
<Charliee> also, Nautilus has like a 1 pixel border.  how do you make it thicker?
<Charliee> thanks for any help  :)
<xubuntu16w> I need help
<xubuntu16w> Im a newbie and xubuntu take so long to instal
<xubuntu16w> Someone can help me?
<xubuntu96i> ls
<xubuntu37w> Anyone online with Xubuntu 16.04?
<knome> xubuntu37w, why not ask the real question?
<xubuntu37w> Ok, :-)
<xubuntu37w> Updated to Xubuntu 16.04 couple a weeks ago. Find the new alt+tab switcher disturbing..
<xubuntu37w> Is it possible to change the design of the alt+tab switcher/menu?
<knome> what in it exactly is disturbing?
<SlabDabs> I remember seeing the option, I don't have my machine up so I can't check where
<SlabDabs> but there were at least 2 styles of switcher
<Chas> Hey im having trouble with my bluetooth not connecting to any thing i just get this error: Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available  im on xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu37w> well, when I press alt+tab and all the small window icons show up, one is surrounded by blue background, and the selected one is surrounded by a gray border.. Always misinterpret which one is "active".
<knome> xubuntu37w, you mean you don't like the mouse hover state?
<xubuntu37w> Exactly! You got it. I didnt know the mouse hover was affecting it...
<xubuntu37w> Well, now that I know, maybe it isn't a big issue. I can just move the mouse pointer elsewhere.
<xubuntu37w> But is it possible to remove the mouse hover option?
<xubuntu37w> Or make it more discrete?
<knome> you could overwrite the hover style
<xubuntu37w> how?
<knome> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=9585
<xubuntu37w> Thanks, knome!
<ngomes> i use xubuntu and besides i have a dual boot setup, i want grub to load the linux without menu. i tried GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ; GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 ; sudo update-grub , but it did not workout. any ideia ?
#xubuntu 2016-10-22
<b0g> just installed a 16.10 guest through vmware fusion and it freezes on bootup every time. suggestions?
<morf> b0g: start in recovery mode
<morf> check what's the issue ... and it's really not booting or there is the bug with display? (try switching to console ctrl+alt+f1 in guest then back to ctrl+alt+f7 / xorg)
<morf> that's something that's happening in virtualbox thou, i don't use vmware
<b0g> morf: i got into recovery mode, did a dist-upgrade, installed vmware tools
<b0g> no go
<b0g> still freezes on boot
<b0g> ctrl-alt-f1 nada
<morf> sorry to hear that don't have it can't help more
<b0g> morf: fwiw 16.04.1 works
<ngomes> hi. is it possible to resume after suspend with one key press instead of power on button ?
<flocculant> ngomes: I always get back from suspend with space bar
<ngomes> flocculant, my keyboard is not USB is ps/2
<ngomes> i don't know if that can influence because does not work on me
<ngomes> gonna try , brb
<ngomes> flocculant, not working, also have another issue , power on button but the computer restart , if i put in suspend mode
<ngomes> flocculant, do you have any special configuration for hitting the space bar to resume ? i just tried a usb keyboard and did not workout
<flocculant> ngomes: sorry - was afk, possibly I set it in bios
<flocculant> certainly nothing software I've done as I can install xubuntu and it works with any key
<ngomes> gonna check bios settings for something ...
<ngomes> yeah , in fact i do have a wakeup on keyboard or mouse click , i've enabled it but it does not wakeup
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> not sure then - sorry
<ngomes> used to work on old processor
<flocculant> this being something that's likely nothing to do with xubuntu - might be worth trying #ubuntu - more eyes in there
<ngomes> don't know why this new processor does not do that
<ngomes> yeah , i'll try ubuntu
<flocculant> mmm - I'd surmise I've got both usb and ps/2 working on boot here in bios
<flocculant> with not particularly *new* hardware
<ngomes> too late , with older processor i used the power button and it always worked. never really bothered to use keyboard/mouse to wakeup
<melleb> Hi all, I'm getting a black screen when attempting to wake-up my laptop. I open the lid and the only thing that appears is a cursor. I can't type, can't switch to tty1, etc. Tried googling and various things (script in /etc/apci calling xrandr --auto on lid open/close) but to no avail. Any suggestions? I'm getting pretty frustrated having to restart my laptop every time I close the lid... :/
<melleb> Looked at launchpad and found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1308105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308105 in xfce4-settings "Xfce resets TV mode to NULL when power cycled" [Critical,Confirmed]
<melleb> And https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<melleb> But these are all pretty old bugs
<melleb> The sollution in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339/comments/31 doesn't seem to work for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<melleb> uname -a: Linux laptop-melle 4.4.0-45-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 19 14:12:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xubuntu21w> I wonder if I can install Xubuntu on 32 bits PC?
<morf> sure you can
<morf> just download 32bit image and you are ready to go
<MrTulias> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<xubuntu21w> Wow !, really thks
<xubuntu21w> Both "morf and MrTulias"
<bluebaron> Hello, I chose a font in xfce's settings manager that broke things so badly I now can't open the window to change it back. Running it from the terminal shows a Cairo error
<bluebaron> xfce4-display-settings: ../../../../src/cairo-scaled-font.c:459: _cairo_scaled_glyph_page_destroy: Assertion `!scaled_font->cache_frozen' failed.
<bluebaron> Well, it took actually removing my home font directory, but I could open the window after that and a cache clean.
<bluebaron> gbye
<SuperSeriousCat> Hey. How to update ufw app OpenSSH to use the correct one after changing in /etc/ssh/sshd_conf?
<bekks> what have you done to your /etc/ssh/sshd_conf?
<SuperSeriousCat> Changed port and disabeled root/password
#xubuntu 2016-10-23
<scorpka> hello
<scorpka> i have a trouble with xubuntu 16.04, no one image is not show, and if i do screenshoot they give error: Image type 'png' is not supported
<scorpka> how can i fix this?
<xubuntuNB> I need help please
<xubuntuNB> I don't know how to fix that error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<xubuntuNB> I've noticed that my file mysqld.sock doesn't exist
<mure_> Hey! Do you guys use gvim?
<mure_> I'm asking this because I can't start gvim and I really need it
<mure_> Also is xubuntu 16 more demanding on battery?
<Tobias_> Hey, I need help. I'm trying to install Xubuntu 16.04 but I'm using a raid0 array (hardware) and when the installer gets to the point where it installs GRUB it says "executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed" and the menu to choose what drive to install GRUB on soft locks and won't let me do anything.
#xubuntu 2017-10-16
<spyke581> Is it possible to us mv or rsync to go through a directory and all subdirectories and move *.pdf to a specific destination?
<Tcll> hello, I've found a bug with `software-properties-gtk` on line 1337 (Unbound Local variable `overall_status`) in SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py on Xubuntu 16.04.3 amd64
<Tcll> being a python programmer, I know this is easily fixable, but I really don't feel like reverse-engineering just to figure out a proper default value... heh
<Tcll> the damage it causes is the "Additional Drivers" tab throws a report notification after attempting to load the drivers.
<Tcll> well, I RE'd it, and it wasn't difficult at all...
<Tcll> so all I did was default to `overall_status = possible_overall_status['recommended']` since you likely wouldn't be hitting something else otherwise.
<Tcll> edit that `(overall_status, icon) = `
<Tcll> there we go, no more error, and it's no longer blank
<newbie99> hello i have never used xubuntu before and just have a quick question on the usb install. which program is correct, rufus or usb creator?
<newbie99> and if there is any other programs please let me know
<newbie99> the comp keeps coming back to me with the "xubuntu is experiencing an internal error"
<newbie99> when running the install
<xubuntu68i> I am a squirrel
<xubuntu68i> with laser boobs
<xubuntu68i> pew! pew! pew!
<xubuntu68i> muayhahahhaahaaaaa
#xubuntu 2017-10-17
<xubuntu79i> hello, I am installing this distro for my mom and dad
<xubuntu79i> the only windows-dependant software mom is using is Excell
<xubuntu79i> is libreoffice something she can rely on?
<xubuntu79i> it _has_ to work, it's for business.
<xubuntu79i> in fact, what I am installing is xubuntu 16.02
<GridCube> xubuntu79i: it will open most excel files, but if they have some kind of active program on them that wont work
<xubuntu79i> thank you in advance, I will read the logs if the instalation finishes before someone answers
<xubuntu79i> you mean macros and interconnected tables and stuff like that?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> that might fail
<GridCube> I would recommend you opening some of the files she'll be working with and see if there's any problem, no one can assure you 100% it will work
<GridCube> that would be insanity
<GridCube> they are not the same software and LO is working with inverse engineering
<xubuntu79i> btw - after several failed pirated win7 instalations failed and current windows was startet to hang  I chose to go full default with this xubunut
<GridCube> thats bad, and good to hear
<xubuntu79i> something happened with windows-es?
<xubuntu79i> or this machine is failing, have no idea
<xubuntu79i> I would really like to triumph this time
<GridCube> you can 100% work with xubuntu but you need to leave some microsoft philosophies behind
<xubuntu79i> because every single time I touch the fuckign windows - it hurts like hell
<GridCube> in any case, wish you luck
<xubuntu79i> thank you! I tried this chat right inside the instalation now
<xubuntu79i> it's installed, will restart now. thank you
<xubuntu79i> brb here most probably
<ubernets> I can't install CHinese input method on xubuntu 16.04. I added Chinese to languages in Language support (though it remains grayed out). As keyboard input method I selected IBus. Then I go to IBus Preferences > Input Method. But when I  click on Add, there is no Chinese input method available.
<ubernets> DId I miss any step or what is the problem?
<xtcalf> hi @ all
<xubuntu28i> Hey
<justrying> hello, Did anyone sucessfully installed the  `xfce4-windowck-plugin` ? Am having hard time trying to install/build it.
#xubuntu 2017-10-18
<xpkill24> gibst auch .de
<xpkill24> serach support about xubuntu .gemran forum
<xpkill24> or german forum
<knome> !de | xpkill24
<ubottu> xpkill24: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xpkill24> probelem install chrome why
<roses> i need to write umlauts
<roses> how do I do that?
<roses> a
<roses> on a previous installation it was enough ctrl+alt+shift+" and then a vowel
<roses> it would create an umlaut
<roses> how do I update xubuntu after editing the environment variables without rebooting?
<well_laid_lawn> logout and login
<roses> a, haha
<roses> true, thats not rebooting:D
<roses> ok, and without logging out?
<well_laid_lawn> it depends on what you edited
<roses> i tried to redirect all traffic through privoxy
<roses> http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8118/
<well_laid_lawn> ou could try bringing the network down and back up
<roses> a, ok...
<roses> bbl
#xubuntu 2017-10-19
<woob> yo does xubuntu come with a graphical software installer
<pmjdebruijn> woob: yes
<woob> which one
<pmjdebruijn> most ubuntu derivative distros, use ubuntu's installer
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> you don't mean xubuntu itself
<pmjdebruijn> for just for packages
<pmjdebruijn> not sure actually
<woob> i couldnt find one and had to install Synaptic from the terminal
<pmjdebruijn> quite possible
 * pmjdebruijn just uses apt
<woob> yeah i like graphical stuff for searching/browsing/whatever
<pmjdebruijn> synaptic seems fine then
<flocculant> it's the gnome packages tool in xubuntu
<flocculant> that said I use synaptic
<woob> ahh, its just not showing up for some reason
<flocculant> lucky :D
<flocculant> used to use the Ubuntu one - then they stopped worrying about it - and used the gnome one - we kind of had to follow along :(
<xubuntu31w> hi guys, quick question, shouldn't 17.10 be released today?
<cwt> I'm refreshing the /getxubuntu/ page every 10 minutes :)
<xubuntu31w> yeah me too, I am awaiting this a lot ^^
<xubuntu37i> Hi all. My 1st and 2nd attempts to install XUbuntu have failed. Something about not being able to install the bootloader
<drleviathan> I'm downloading ubuntu-17.10 right now but what I really want is xubuntu-17.10.
<drleviathan> According to xubuntu.org the 17.10 release date is sometime today, but there are no links yet.
<krytarik> drleviathan: Take the direct one in the meantime: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/artful/release/
<drleviathan> oh cool, thanks
<vitalkanev> Alright, even update-manager can't find Artful Aadvark release
<drleviathan> it is good to know cdimage.ubuntu.com would have the xubuntu image before xubuntu.org itself
<drleviathan> I see... cdimage.ubuntu.com has all or most of the ubuntu variants and they appear to be up to date
<krytarik> drleviathan: The other one is releases.ubuntu.com
<drleviathan> hrm... the xubuntu install slide show suggests I join #xubuntu-offtopic instead of this one
<krytarik> drleviathan: Not for support though, just on the 'thanks' slide: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/files/head:/slideshows/xubuntu/slides/
<failgod> hi everyone, i've read the news that 17.10 is released but on xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ there is only 16.04 and 17.04 listed. Did i miss something?
<xangua> I only heard about Ubuntu, guess other flavors are officially released a week after
<krytarik> xangua: False.
<failgod> https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-17-10-release/
<failgod> but i can't find it :(
<krytarik> failgod: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/artful/
<failgod> thank you
<failgod> :)
<krytarik> And sorry for the delay in updating the download page.
<failgod> no problem, i was just wondering.
<krytarik> Yeah, I'm wondering a bit, too. :P
<flocculant> so am I :p
<krytarik> \o/
<failgod> every day a little wonder...
<failgod> so i am off to installing :) bye bye
* ChanServ changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 17.10 is out! https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-17-10-release/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<h4ck3d> I am having issues with Xubuntu installer
<NewGnuGuy> h4ck3d: What's the problem?
<h4ck3d> its crashing
<NewGnuGuy> Can you be more specific? What step is crashing?
<r4g3> its crashing on the install
<r4g3> like it gets to copying file then boom crashes
<NewGnuGuy> Can you provide a log on paste.ubuntu.com or link to a screenshot?
<r4g3> Not now its made my laptop have no partitions now
<NewGnuGuy> :-/
#xubuntu 2017-10-20
<d3v|ous> Can anyone explain to me why this thing is telling me there was an error on install?
<d3v|ous> Failed To Load "overlay scrollbar"
<d3v|ous> http://picpaste.com/20171020_003204-dXkK1s24.jpg this is my error
<redblade7> hi
<redblade7> i am having some real trouble upgrading to 17.10
<redblade7> every couple packages are failing to download with "unable to connect"
<redblade7> i have already somehow screwed up the software update manager which either reports "up to date" or "partial upgrade"
<redblade7> right now i'm doing "do-distro-upgrade" or whatever it's called
<redblade7> but still i cannot download every package and cannot upgrade
<redblade7> every couple packages there are a couple packages that fail to download
<redblade7> with "unable to connect" errors
<redblade7> anyone else having this problem
<redblade7> ?
<redblade7> the internet connection is fine
<knome> redblade7, which server are you using for downloads?
<redblade7> the packages that it skips are not slow or anything
<redblade7> it skips fast
<redblade7> i dont know knome, whatever server do-distro-upgrade is called
<redblade7> for some reason the gui upgrade manager fails to work
<redblade7> the thing with that is
<redblade7> a problem i always had with software update manager is that if you enlarge the window a little there's no way to resize it
<knome> if you go to settings -> software & updates, what does the "download from" field say
<redblade7> so i couldnt proceed with the update and pressed esc
<redblade7> nothing had downloaded at all
<redblade7> or attempted to install at all
<redblade7> but somehow that wont work anymore
<redblade7> and i have to do that cli utility
<redblade7> i tried resetting the default servers in settings
<redblade7> didnt work either
<redblade7> archive.ubuntu.com the do-distro-upgrade program says
<redblade7> is it perhaps an anti-dos thing on the ubuntu servers which is causing the inability to download packages too fast or something?
<knome> anything is possible, but i doubt so
<redblade7> but if the server is the same and the internet works fine and it literally just skips over several packages with that error
<redblade7> "failed to fetch" it also says
<redblade7> "do-release-upgrade" sorry
<knome> flocculant, have you seen that stuff happen? ^
<redblade7> it's apparently caching the packages with each new try so i can just keep trying until they're all in
<flocculant> nope - maybe set to a different server? depends where you are
<redblade7> how do you change the servers?
<flocculant> redblade7: if it stops again - set server to main in software and updates, unless you are already
<knome> from the GUI i pointed you to (under settings)
<redblade7> ok
<flocculant> first tab
<redblade7> i thought i tried the reset defaults button
<redblade7> oh
<redblade7> the first tab
<redblade7> i'll take a look
<flocculant> download from:
<knome> as i said... ;)
<flocculant> didn't read it all :)
<knome> neither did redblade7 :P
<flocculant> :)
<redblade7> i'll try flushing iptables too
<redblade7> everything's finally downloaded it seems and the upgrade started
<flocculant> good :)
<redblade7> but i thought it skipped a bunch the last time around
<redblade7> hopefully it wasnt anything important and can be upgraded later
<redblade7> this is using do-release-upgrade
<redblade7> the software update manager was refusing to start sometimes
<redblade7> strange though that resizing a window would cause so much trouble
<redblade7> being unable to resize it back
<xubuntu75i> hello all
<xubuntu75i> installing xubuntu 16.04 :)
<knome> xubuntu75i, hello
<redblade7> hi
<xubuntu75i> had a issue with vagrant and libvirt in ubuntu 14.04 giving a try on 16.04
<xubuntu75i> any one here knows apache mesos setup on docker.
<xubuntu75i> unable to run apps in marathaon
<redblade7> hi
<redblade7> the server was set to "main"
<redblade7> after i upgraded though software updater gave me the partial upgrade
<redblade7> so i clicked on it
<redblade7> it failed with the strange message "upgrading from artful to zesty not supported"
<redblade7> i'm gonna try synapti
<redblade7> c
<redblade7> synaptic seems to be working, but at some point got an error icon on the system tray, when right-clicking it gives "error: brokencount > 0" and mentions the need to resolve dependencies
<redblade7> apologies if i dont give the exact message but the linux computer is in another room and i'm going back and forth
<redblade7> i get a funny feeling thsi was caused after i set the default repositories when software upgrade manager was refusing to start
<redblade7> (it was not giving any error message it was just shutting down upon running)
<redblade7> synaptic is going throuhg a "Trying to recover from package failure" proedure which is allowing me to install maintainer's version of openssh, networkmanager, etc
<redblade7> and i have my data backed up including those config files so it isnt an issue
<redblade7> i'd rather not wipe everything out though
<redblade7> i get all kinds of dependency and sources.list errors
<redblade7> is there anyway to pretend going back to the original zesty sources so i can upgrade again
<redblade7> manually set it back
<redblade7> everything seems to be mostly fine now
<knome> you should not set the repositories back to the old version or you might end up with issues
<knome> keep them with the new version and simply finish the partial upgrade with "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<redblade7> well the broken dependencies had come down to iptables-persistent and i fixed it and everything is fine
<redblade7> software updater works
<redblade7> one thing though
<redblade7> i keep getting a message about adwaita not being found
<redblade7> dont know if i have to reinstall something
<redblade7> it works fine when set in kde system settings or xubuntu appearance
<redblade7> but it isnt in kde-config-gtk
<redblade7> and it gives that message when i try and start systemsettings5
<Managor_> Where can I find info on what's new in Xubuntu specifically?
<knome> https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-17-10-release/
<knome> and the release notes linked from the announcement
<Managor_> Thanks
<Managor> What was the command for reactivating 3rd party sources that showed during installation?
<soft_> HI. I am trying to install Ubuntu onto my old HP Netbook, to speed it up. I've downloaded the xubuntu 16 04 3 desktopi386 iso torrent.  But my netbook can not open it.
<soft_> It says "this app can't run on your pc".....hope anyone can help...thanks.
<krytarik> soft_: For this you need 1.) a BitTorrent client, and 2.) to create a USB stick or DVD using the resulting ISO image.
<soft_> thanks krytarik.
<soft_> is there a site you would recommend to download it from?
<flocculant> the getxubuntu page :)
<flocculant> https://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<soft_> thank you flocculant
<roses> will something wrong happen if I execute # grep -i -a -B10 -A100 'toshiba' /dev/sdb1 > file.txt ?
<well_laid_lawn> it could take a while but nothing will blow up - what are you worried will happen ?
<roses> i dont know, https://superuser.com/questions/150027/how-to-recover-a-removed-file-under-linux list some other commands before that one and I dont uderstand any of them, thus I want to avoid them
<well_laid_lawn> you have to be in single user mode as that post says
<well_laid_lawn> did you use rm or delete it from the file manager ?
<roses> this is to try and recover a file in ausb stick. Somebody I know installed a live cd on it and im trying to recover a text file named toshiba
<roses> it may have been overwritten...
<well_laid_lawn> ok
#xubuntu 2017-10-21
<luisss> Hi everyone, i need help i have a pc with Xubuntu17.04 but in fact it does not matter if i put 16.04 it only works with 32-bits and of course it shows very poor performance. If a try with 64-bit it will start but right before desktop screen shows up it stops recognizing keyboard en mouse because of the usb ports they are connected to. Can somebody help me or at list point me in the right direction on how to fix this because it is way be
<luisss> tter 64-bits. This is my hardwaer: https://pastebin.com/QJVZmRN1
<luisss> hardware*
<luisss> Somebody willing to help me please?
<Dragan> Hello to all
<Dragan> I am installed 17.10 and doesnt see ati radeon hd 6xxx m series gpu
<Dragan> anyone?
<pavlushka> Dragan: wait for someone to answer who knows about.
<pavlushka> it
<Dragan> ok
<Dragan> anyone need to install additional radeon driver?
<krytarik> Dragan: Try #ubuntu if you're this impatient.
<Dragan> i am wrong ubuntu use other graphic unitiy
<Dragan> different from xubuntu
<Dragan> ?
<krytarik> Nope, not at all.
<Dragan> same as ubuntu 100%?
<krytarik> Yep.
<Dragan> good luck to me :D
<Dragan> krytarik did u maked to install  fglrx
<krytarik> !amd | Dragan
<ubottu> Dragan: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<krytarik> Maybe this helps a bit.
<Dragan> tnx
<ProTrademark> hello all, I am having a critical issue
<ProTrademark> This is my first time using Linux and I just installed xubuntu 16.04 on a laptop
<ProTrademark> however I am experiencing and issue where 1-5 min after start up the touchpad and keyboard are both completely unresponsive
<ProTrademark> and I need to hold down the power button to reset the laptop
<ProTrademark> obviously this makes it impossible to use
<ProTrademark> i would be grateful if anyone had any ideas on how to help
<sinewav> ProTrademark: Does the same thing happen while running a Live DVD?
<ProTrademark> the laptop does not have a dvd drive
<ProTrademark> but i can try with a USB
<ProTrademark> I will report back in 5 min
<ProTrademark> ...just waiting for it to freeze...  maybe in 10 min
<sinewav> Sometimes the Live Disc loads more/different drivers than the installation. If it doesn't freeze with a Live Disc I would guess this is the case. Then you would just have to determine which drivers are the problem.
<sinewav> typing dmesg after you start might give you an indication of what went wrong, but I admit this type of problem is not a specialty of mine.
<sinewav> *type dmesg in a console window
<ProTrademark> ok since the last hard restart it still hasn't frozen
<ProTrademark> i'll let it run for another 30 mins
<ProTrademark> sinewav, OK it's been over an hour and it seems fine, for now. I really really appreciate your help today. I'll see tomorrow if it happens again and if it does I'll come back here. Anyway, see you later
#xubuntu 2017-10-22
<kinder> Hi
<knome> hello
<kinder> i new in xubuntu... have any tricks or suggestion for me?
<knome> enjoy.
#xubuntu 2018-10-15
<Malsasa1> Hello, I am a new Xubuntu user. Big thanks to Xubuntu developers!
<ggz> hi
<ggz> is it possible that i have installed xubuntu and /etc/lsb-release say ubuntu ?
<pleia2> yes, that's normal
<ggz> pleia2: how can i be sure i'm on xubuntu ?
<diogenes_> ggz, maybe try neofetch
<ggz> neofetch tell the same thing than /etc/lsb-release and /etc/apt/sources.list : i'm on ubuntu 18.04
<pleia2> ggz: the difference between flavors is really just package-sets, and you can have multiple alongside each other (effectively meaning you could technically have xubuntu and kubuntu, and ubuntu...), so it gets kind of nebulous when talking about which you "have"
<pleia2> but if you have the xubuntu-desktop package and are using xfce, I'd say you're "on xubuntu"
<pleia2> $ dpkg -l | grep xubuntu-desktop
<ggz> pleia2: ok so the source.list is the same as ubuntu ?
<pleia2> yes
<ggz> ok i didn't understood that, thank you =)
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<ggz> i ask this because some channel refuse to take support for xubuntu, only for ubuntu
<pleia2> yeah, the default user interface and applications are often different, so everything from "how to add a printer" to "how to play an mp3" will have different default answers
<pleia2> someone familiar with Ubuntu support, won't know what default app Xubuntu has for playing music
<ggz> but maybe you can help me with my real problem : since upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04, my external screen is no longer ON when booting, i need to go to display setting at each boot
<pleia2> I've never seen that problem, but hopefully someone here can help :)
<ggz> ok maybe you have seen my second problem : since upgrading, when i close the lid of my laptop, the external screen shut down (i guess because laptop goes to sleep)
<ggz> i have no longer to option to "do nothing" when lid is closed on xfce settings
<ggz> or maybe i don't remember well, anyway i also modified the option in /etc/systemd/logind.conf but this has no effect
<pleia2> what method are you using to connect the laptop to the monitor? It behaves as I'd expect (sleep when not plugged in, just turn off screen when plugged in to screen) when I'm connected over hdmi
<ggz> hdmi
<pleia2> hm, unfortunately I don't have laptop system handy to check what my settings are
<pleia2> and I need to head out for a bit anyway, sorry!
<ggz> also when i unplug my external monitor, both external and internal screen are shut off (the only thing i can do is go to system console and kill X from there). When i plug it back, only the external is turned on
<ggz> no problem, bye
<ggz> since you have no problem, i guess i'm unlucky and found a hidden bug
<ggz> lol i tried with unity, and the display setting is high on drugs, both screen goes on and off randomly when trying to changes things
<ggz> finally i am happy with the display settings of xfce :p
<griphook> Hi everybody
<ggz> hi, fwiw my screen problems was my fault, i was still on the old kernel, now everything work as 16.04
<mauQc> When a user attaches a USB key, how do I make Thunar automount the USB with read and write permissions for that user (non-root)? Presently, it is automounting as read only. Basically, I need users to be able to plug-in their USB key and “drag and drop” files from a local folder into their USB key. The user's USB key is not necessarily always the same. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you
<diogenes_> mauQc, by default they are mounted as read write
<mauQc> for some reason that is not the case right now. In thunar, I can right click, select send to 'USB key' but I cannot drag and drop files to it.
<diogenes_> mauQc, killall thunar and start thunar again
<mauQc> I killed everything including the deamon and nothing changed
<diogenes_> mauQc, then try: rm -r ~/.config/Thunar
<mauQc> Nothing. When I see the items inside my USB key they all have a lock item on them.
<diogenes_> mauQc, then try to re-format the usb
<mauQc> I don't think it's the usb because I've tried 3 different ones. Could it be a NTFS vs FAT problem? This is what mount returns: /dev/sdc1 on /media/test1/Xubuntu 18.04.1 LTS amd64 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,nojoliet,check=s,map=n,blocksize=2048,uid=1002,gid=1002,dmode=500,fmode=400,uhelper=udisks2)
#xubuntu 2018-10-16
<friendlyGoat> hello
<friendlyGoat> may i ask for help with the whisker menu? its being rather complicated when i just want to add a directory to the side of it for my Wine applications.
<friendlyGoat> menu libre wont save what i do and keeps on crashing or just getting in a Do You Want To Save This? loop
<friendlyGoat> hey i was wondering: since you can make alternate sessions to boot into on xubuntu, i was wondering if there was a way i could make a second session that was just the command line interface
#xubuntu 2018-10-17
<kumool> what does that mean?
<RedSoxFan07> What's idet?
<flocculant> RedSoxFan07: possibly this https://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-filters.html#idet
<RedSoxFan07> flocculant: Thanks!
<flocculant> np - was a guess anyway :p
<gmp2000> If I want a terminal emulator in Xubuntu 18.04 with a cursor that blinks and keeps blinking after 10 seconds have passed, do I pretty much need to write one myself? (Now that /org/gnome/desktop/interface/cursor-blink-timeout is no longer honored)
<gmp2000> guess I can use terminology but that's a lot more eye candy (and dependencies) than I'd prefer
<kumool> gmp2000, you can use xterm
<kumool> xterm +bc
<kumool> gmp2000, and i'm using Terminal and it blinks if you go into Edit>Preferences>blink cursor
<gmp2000> kumool, xfce4-terminal? It blinks but it stops blinking after 10 seconds for me. Maybe I've tainted my setup somehow.
<kumool> gmp2000, you are correct, it happens to me too. but xterm doesnt
<gmp2000> kumool, what's the secret incantation needed for setting blinking in xterm?
<gmp2000> sorry. didn't see your earlier comment - thanks
<kumool> the option is also in ctrl+b2
#xubuntu 2018-10-18
<Babloyi> mines got updated :O. I wonder with what
<Babloyi> maybe the colours have been improved to be clearer. Or is there a way I can do that myself?
<laceylaney> Is there a package for installing a minimal xfce on ubuntu ?? Like just xfce without all the extras. I only need network, browser, sound & terminal
<Spass> laceylaney, you may be interested in "xubuntu-core" metapackage, or just install "xfce4" package and the rest of your needed apps
<laceylaney> Thanks :) Wasn't sure if installing xfce4 would pull in xfce with all the extras or just xfce. Xubuntu-core sounds interesting. Going to look that up now :)
<Krock> Hello, I'm currently trying to figure out what causes this large startup delay (until 133s): https://krock-works.uk.to/u/systemd_startup_plot.svg  dmesg output: http://paste.debian.net/plain/1047956   also the keyboard setup seems to take unusually long. Any hints about where to search for the issue would be greatly appreciated.
<likemindead> How's Xubuntu 18.10 for an ancient Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop? (Early dual-core processor, 2GB RAM, Intel graphics, etc.)
<n-iCe> hi
<Spass> likemindead, you should be completely fine, I have Xubuntu on old Toshiba laptop with Intel Celeron + 2GB RAM and it's ok
<likemindead> Thanks.
<NerdTheThird> or you can always try looking into lxde/lxqt
<likemindead> Is Lubuntu noticeably quicker?\
<NerdTheThird> somewhat. it uses less ram than xubuntu nowdays
<Krock> uh well. If someone has an idea - I'll have a look at MemoServ :)
<NerdTheThird> if i had laptop with like 2GB of RAM, i'd definitely go with tiling manager or something. go ultra minimal
<likemindead> 90% of what I do will be just open Firefox...
<NerdTheThird> then you should maybe try some lightweight tiling manager, if you don't mind NOT using mouse
<NerdTheThird> at least while not in browser
<flocculant> I suspect the difference in ram usage between desktops will be swamped by using firefox ...
<flocculant> if it's that much of an issue use a lighter browser
<Iolo> lynx4lyfe
<flocculant> though I must say that I'd rather use firefox and the ram I paid for :p
<likemindead> Yeah, the pages I need for the coursework I have to need require Flash & Firefox seems to work best. :-\
<likemindead> I've used Xubuntu in the past & really liked it.
<flocculant> then I would go with that :p
<Iolo> You could probably test with the live image
<Iolo> Although I'm not sure whether that would be 100% representative
<flocculant> likemindead: booting the live iso's for each - there is a 50Mb difference
#xubuntu 2018-10-19
* Unit193 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 18.10 is out! https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-18-10-released/ | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at https://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Babloyi> does anyone have suggestions for a program I can use to store my medical records on the computer? I'm not even sure what to search for...the stuff I'm getting is all doctor directed stuff involving multiple patients or diagnostics or billing and stuff
<Iolo> No idea honestly, but it might help to know what format the records are in.
<Babloyi> how would I find that out without downloading several of these programs and seeing if there's a standard? :D
<diogenes_> Babloyi, libreoffice base
<diogenes_> it's like ms office access
<Babloyi> :D
<Babloyi> yeah, I know it
<Babloyi> it might even have a medical records template
<Babloyi> ...but again probably aimed at doctors
<Unit193> I'd say take a look at the Debian Med team's packages, but it's a long list: https://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=debian-med-packaging@lists.alioth.debian.org
<Iolo> Babloyi, I was referring more to what format your doctor is providing the records in, but it doesn't matter now that you an answer
<Babloyi> oh, I don't have a fixed doctor
<Babloyi> lots of travelling
<Babloyi> hence the need for this
<Babloyi> rather than lugging around loads of records
<Babloyi> I have an appointment today, and had to get my records couriered :/
<Unit193> I personally would recommend using some method to keep them private, but that's up to you.
<Babloyi> yes, that was definitely a concern
<Babloyi> I don't need this to be online or anything
<Babloyi> huh
<Babloyi> Base doesn't have templates?
<Babloyi> I'm actually not even sure how a patient-directed medical records system would work...several different sorts of tests with different outputs, doctor visits with prescriptions and instructions...medicines I'm taking...
 * Babloyi goes through Unit193's list
<Unit193> Babloyi: Not saying it's a good list, but `apt-cache search medical records` did bring up a couple of their packages.
<Babloyi> pity there are no descriptions
<_thelion_> Hi, with the upgrade to xubuntu 18.10 there's no transparency in conky. Here is my conkyrc: https://pastebin.com/UgtGKQjJ
<bazhang> sounds like your conky needs a twiddle or two
<bazhang> there's a great conky for beginners guide at ubuntuforums, they may address any changes
<Unit193> own_window_argb_visual yes / own_window_argb_value 0  I have these, I remember a long time ago adding something to get transparency.  You'll also want to ensure that compositing is enabled.
<_thelion_> Unit193: Hm, I've enabled compositing and added your lines to my conkyrc --> but there's no transparency.
<Unit193> _thelion_: There's a bunch of junk in mine, it's pretty old, but http://paste.openstack.org/show/8GXHPHE6azBtOZigkqjm
<Unit193> (All mine does is put Google's calendar on the desktop.)
<_thelion_> Yes, now conky is transparent, but in a "normal" window, with buttons. How can get rid of this?
<Unit193> I have no such buttons. 0_o
<fmeetze> Is a Snappy discussion off topic?
<fmeetze> I realize Snappy is a Cannonical thing, but considering Xubuntu is about conserving processing power for speed, I'm surpised it's a default here.
<brainwash> fmeetze: where did you read that?
<brainwash> and what do you mean it's the default?
<fmeetze> Snappy apps appear in the software store by default.
<fmeetze> Although Snappy isn't installed by default.
<brainwash> if snap apps are available, they will be displayed
<brainwash> no?
<fmeetze> It appears that the snap apps update each time the program loads, correct?
<brainwash> I doubt that
<fmeetze> Just trying to understand why it takes much longer to load a snappy app, than flatpak or even an AppImage.
<brainwash> much? do you have numbers?
<brainwash> well, at this point it would be best to ask in snap channel
<fmeetze> it adds 2 to 4 seconds to each loadtime if I'm connected to an Internet connection.
<fmeetze> does the ubuntu-core-launcher contain other functionality besides adding Snappy to the store?
<brainwash> !info ubuntu-core-launcher
<ubottu> ubuntu-core-launcher (source: snapd): Transitional package for snapd. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.34.2+18.04 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 84 kB
<fmeetze> my point exactly
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> not needed anymore
<brainwash> >Transitional package
<fmeetze> I'm just suggesting that ubuntu-core-launcher doesn't need to be installed on Xubuntu by default.
<fmeetze> or squashfs-tools for that matter.
<brainwash> ubuntu-core-launcher is not present on the 18.04.1 iso
<brainwash> !info squashfs-tools
<ubottu> squashfs-tools (source: squashfs-tools): Tool to create and append to squashfs filesystems. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3-6ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 119 kB, installed size 339 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<fmeetze> !xubuntu-restricted-extras
<fmeetze> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu (transitional). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB
<fmeetze> Thanks brainwash, that clears things up -- it must have been pulled in from one of the other xubuntu addon packages.
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> why does squashfs-tools bother you?
<fmeetze> I haven't tested to see if it was that or the Snappy update prior to program load that was slowing down launching of applications.  I dumped them both - not even worried about it now.
<brainwash> personally, I don't use or test snap apps, but I'd think that it is expected that those apps need few seconds to start up
<brainwash> especially applications like firefox or libreoffice
<brainwash> or things based on a huge web framework
<fmeetze> Gimp is a good example.  They encourage Flatpak.  The loadtime between a Flatpak install of Gimp and Snappy is pretty telling.
<brainwash> I can only suggest that you open a bug report against snapd, so that the snap devs can look into this
<fmeetze> true
<ghumman> while upgrading receive this "Upgrades from 18.04 on the i386 architecture are not supported at this time" any solution ?
<mknepper> hi everyone
<mknepper> does mousepad not accept custom menu accelerators anymore? I can't get it to work, even when I edit ~/.config/Mousepad/accels.scm
<adfg> Would somebody help me with installing a VPN? The customer service for CyberGhost doesn't seem to know anything about Linux.
<brainwash> adfg: you probably should ask in #ubuntu
<adfg> Okay.
#xubuntu 2018-10-20
<crimson_king> I`m on Xubuntu 18.10. Did anyone notice the task buttons have an unclickable 1px area that separates them from the edge of the screen? Is it intentional, because I'm finding it annoying to use
<brainwash> crimson_king: that's a known bug
<brainwash> https://wiki.xubuntu.org/releases/18.10/release-notes
<crimson_king> brainwash, oh, right, I didn't read that...
<brainwash> crimson_king: so, a temporary fix is to use a different theme
<crimson_king> brainwash, good, that works, thanks
<tomf> has anybody been able to use robotrovsky's magic trackpad 2 drivers with success?
#xubuntu 2018-10-21
<ikatamoonshots> hello, i want to report a bug with xubuntu 18.04. I can not figure out which application is responsible.
<ikatamoonshots> on my lenovo x240 the system regularly freezes and logs me out to the login screen. When it freezes i can move the mouse, but windows are frozen. this happens more often with thunar or mousepad open. A new installation did not resolve the issue, its repeating over and over again..
<ikatamoonshots> when this happens an dthe window freeze it takes about 30 seconds till im logged out.
<ikatamoonshots> it does not happen if no applications are open and everything is idle.
<ikatamoonshots> 16.04 was running fine without any errors for a long time till i moved to 18.04
<brainwash> ikatamoonshots: I would check ~/.xsession-errors.old and also the system log with the 'journalctl' command
<brainwash> furthermore, having a process monitor open could maybe help to identify the culprit
<brainwash> in case something is eating CPU/Memory
<ikatamoonshots> i will try to check the logs, i have this problem since i moved to 18.04 , tried a new installation meanwhile, no change
<ikatamoonshots>  ~/.xsession-errors.old  > https://hastebin.com/zirorinino.coffeescript
<ikatamoonshots> Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<ikatamoonshots> timing of 15:55 could be inline with the last crash
<ikatamoonshots> ive also changed the drive meanwhile, both where ssd drives, so a drive failure is unlikely, maybe a another hardware problem? the x240 ist the newest generation anymore
<ikatamoonshots> i think it unlikely its a cpu load is unlikely, happened with thunar and mousepad only open too
<brainwash> mmh
<ikatamoonshots> with mousepad it happened a few times when i rapidly browsed scripts i where writing, they had 1000 lines +
<brainwash> did you test with another user account yet?
<ikatamoonshots> the netbook only has 4gb ramp, but it even happened when there was only 1gig something in use
<ikatamoonshots> i tried an entire new installation and changed the harddrvie ssd too
<brainwash> ah right
<brainwash> well, you give the just released xubuntu 18.10 a try
<ikatamoonshots> on the hastebin from line 770 there is this io error thing
<brainwash> I assume that this error is logged due to your X session dying
<brainwash> hence programs complaining
<ikatamoonshots> aww, i usually try to stay away from the experimental builds, i maintain some scripts and then i have to run 18.04 in the virtualbox to maintian the scripts
<ikatamoonshots> :/
<ikatamoonshots> would really like to know what causing the issue
<brainwash> you could download it and then boot into live mode to test things
<brainwash> same with 18.04 actually. did you check if the live session is affected by this issue also?
<ikatamoonshots> nope, always ran the installer straight away, never used live
<brainwash> it may be caused by something that you install afterwards (drivers?)
<brainwash> in case the live session is not affected
<ikatamoonshots> nope, its a brand new isntallation, only things i installed where synaptic and vlc - then cp'd the mozilla userfiles from the old install
<ikatamoonshots> but i start to think its the lenovo hardware somehow
<ikatamoonshots> guess if it was a real bug more people would complain
<ikatamoonshots> but why didnt it happen on 16.04 ??? hmm
<brainwash> it's not like software/drivers don't change
<brainwash> that's why I suggested to test with 18.10 too
<ikatamoonshots> will do that, just takes a bit time, have to backup everything again and make a boot usb :)
<brainwash> no need to rush
<ikatamoonshots> ill wait till it happens again and then browse logs - really want to know whats causing this ^^
<sorinello> Hello. Any plans for 18.10 on i386 ? ATM I get an error that upgrade is not currently possible
<flocculant> ikatamoonshots: you can have a terminal in the background following journalctl - might tell you what it is, journalctl -f
<ikatamoonshots> just a moment, on the phone right now
<ikatamoonshots> thanks, checked  it, didnt knew about this option! Im trying it.
<sorinello> the new icons are so .... ugly, why did you ditched the blue ones
#xubuntu 2019-10-14
<xubuntu90w> hi everyone!
<xubuntu90w> could you please advise: I've installed xubuntu dd 19.04, I am trying to set second display, but it seems like current version of xfce doesn't support few screens. I've read that updating xfce may help, but I cannot connect to ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12
<tomreyn> what does 'dd' stand for?
<Andrio> Disk destroyer
<tomreyn> well, i mean in "xubuntu dd 19.04"
<tomreyn> xubuntu90w: https://wiki.xubuntu.org/releases/19.04/release-notes  does not mention that only a single screen is supported. what makes you think so?
<brainwash> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<xubuntu90w> tomreyn because the UI in screen settings is different from the one I saw in description of xfce 4.12
<xubuntu90w> I mean, I want to set two desktops, at the current moment the second screen is just a copy of the primary one
<brainwash> 4.12 is old though
<brainwash> 19.04 has version 4.13, and the soon to be released Xubuntu 19.10 will have the brand new Xfce 4.14
<xubuntu90w> that's how the process of setting 2d screen is explained in manual even for 4.12 ))
<xubuntu90w> https://docs.xfce.org/_media/xfce/xfce4-settings/display-advanced-create-profile.png?w=600&tok=87ab14
<xubuntu90w> advanced mode which allows to chose desktop and screen order etc.
<brainwash> okay
<brainwash> profiles were added in version 4.13.6
<brainwash> you have version 4.13.4
<tomreyn> too much information given, user left. ;)
<dsil> hi, i'd like to ask you a question: when i boot up my xubuntu 19.04 install, i get a window saying 'system program problem detected', asking whether i want to report the problem or not (i believe it's apport). now, if i choose to report the problem, nothing happens. is there any way i can check which program exactly crashed?
<tomreyn> dsil: you can see the recently crashed programs listed in /var/crash
<tomreyn> see also bug 794757
<ubottu> bug 794757 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Mysterious "System program problem detected" prompt" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794757
<diogenes_> dsil, also before reporting, click on 'details' it will give you a clue.
<dsil> thanks tomreyn, even though there are only older crashes in /var/crash. i need to investigate that further. as for diogenes_ , i'm getting no options to review the details of the crash: the report window is simply not opening
<diogenes_> dsil, look also in .xsession-errors.
<dsil> ok, there's a bunch of errors there but i can't narrow down the scope on what actually caused the popup to appear. i uploaded it to pastebin if by chance you have the time to take a look: https://pastebin.com/pttK88T0
<diogenes_> hmm interesting how this got there: Setting QT_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTORS= "LVDS-1=1"
<diogenes_> dsil, another idea would be to look in task nanager when the popup is opened and try to hunt down the process.
<dsil> as for QT_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTORS= "LVDS-1=1", i believe it's the megasync app
<dsil> i'll check the task manager and see if anything pops up btw
<xubuntu27w> question: I have an old laptop running Vista. It is a Pavillion dv4-1465dx and i dont know which ubuntu to download to be my new OS. it has 160 gb hard drive and 4 gb ram. thanks=L
<xubuntu27w> anyone?
#xubuntu 2019-10-15
<Robercleiton> Hi guys. My Xubuntu can't save my screen resolution. When a reboot ou shutdown my computer the screen resolution goes to 1024x768 and I need everytime add 1280x720 to set my correct resolution.
<kadiro> Hello, the lightdm session take long time to show up ( session when you type password to get logged in ), how to solve that?
<salamanderrake> When 19.10 gets officially released, will there be a do-release-upgrade option from 19.04?
<brainwash> salamanderrake: isn't that the obvious thing to expect?
<salamanderrake> I don't take today's normal for granted, as it could change any time.
<Unit193> I think the only reason it wouldn't is because you're on i386.
#xubuntu 2019-10-16
<sublevel> What might cause apport to think there's not enough RAM?  "Sorry, the program tumblerd closed unexpectedly. Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyse the problem"
<sublevel> 18.04
<gnrp> sublevel: Trying to allocate memory which was not available?
<sublevel> I'm currently using about 5.5gb out of 12
<GridCube> if this is a java program it might not have had allocated enough ram?
<sublevel> If I'm reading the internet correctly,  tumblerd is part of xfce
<sublevel> Perhaps it did eat all my RAM before crashing, there's an old bug related to that.    I have a crash file but can't see anything in it that points to a particular existing bug on the tumbler page linked here https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<tomreyn> sublevel: The message you quoted is "Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyse the problem". so this message doesn't make a statement on whether or not the process failed due to insufficient memory. it just says that analyzing why it had failed (which is something that happens automatically by default on ubuntu) is not possible on your computer in this very case since the amount of RAM it would take to analyze it
<tomreyn> is not available.
<sublevel> I see, so there's something up with it that'd take 5gb+ to analyse
<tomreyn> analyzing a crash can indeed take a lot of memory (and a lot more than the process itself would allocate), especially with sufficiently large and complex (dependencies) binaries.
<sublevel> Thanks for the info
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
#xubuntu 2019-10-17
<salamanderrake> What is wrong with the xubuntu/ubuntu servers, it keeps craping out on me when trying to do a do-release-upgrade
<salamanderrake> connection keeps timing out.
<Spass> salamanderrake, it's a 19.10 release day, so the servers could be overloaded, nothing unusual probably
#xubuntu 2019-10-18
<xubuntu51w> I came back to my PC running xubuntu (latest version) from usb, so i restarted and now it’s in emergency mode and failing to reboot. what do I do?
<xubuntu73w> hello, I'm curious if the software updater or apt-get dist-upgrade is supposed to not recognize the availability of 19.10 yet
<xubuntu73w> I do have the setting set to notify me for "any new version"
<xubuntu73w> I'm about to manually edit my sources.list but it is unclear if the auto updater is intentionally not working or if this is a bug
<xubuntu73w> do-release-upgrade reports No new release found.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu73w: Try as ' sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade ' sudo do-release-upgrade -d ' -  19.10 will keep the (d)evelopment designation until the 1st point release.
<xubuntu73w> oh that would explain it
<xubuntu73w> I was unaware it stayed as devel until then, thanks
<Bashing-om> xubuntu73w: :D - let us know how it goes :)
<xubuntu22w> Hi I'm trying to install xubuntu 19.1 but when booting from usb stick I see the logo and then a blank screen
<tomreyn> xubuntu22w: there is no "xubuntu 19.1", though. do you mean 19.10?
<tomreyn> (where 10 stands for october, 19 for 2019)
<xubuntu22w> yes
<tomreyn> did you previously run linux on this system? if so, which ubuntu version or distribution and kernel version?
<xubuntu22w> I have neptune installed on SSD, kernel 4.19
<tomreyn> hmm, that's a linux distro, i assume?  i'll look it up shortly.
<xubuntu22w> yes https://neptuneos.com/en/start-page.html
<tomreyn> xubuntu22w: thanks. do you know whether you'Re eufi or bios booting?
<tomreyn> *uefi or bios
<tomreyn> and what your hardware is?
<xubuntu22w> my hardware: mobo Gigabyte B450, AMD Ryzen 3, SSD Kingston A2000 UEFI
<diogenes_> xubuntu22w, try nomodeset.
<tomreyn> okay, so somewhat new, but not the very latest. do you have a separate graphics card?
<xubuntu22w> OK thank you.
<xubuntu22w> No the graphics is incorporated into the CPU
<tomreyn> okay, so just the amd gpu. nomodeset may enable you to boot in low graphics mode. another option can be amdgpu.dc=0
<xubuntu22w> I'll try now thanks
<xubuntu14w> How to connect USB to serial 9 pin port?
<tomreyn> what'S the goal, a serial console?
<xubuntu14w> I can't connect it.
<tomreyn> why are you trying to connect it, what's going to be achieved by that?
<tomreyn> is there some device on the other end of the wire?
<henrebotha[m]> Good morning #xubuntu. I'm trying to upgrade to 19.10, but running /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release-gtk -d gives me a popup that says "Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Eoan Ermine' development release". How do I make it detect the 19.10 regular release?
<tomreyn> henrebotha[m]: you wait a few days and run without -d
<xubuntu14w> yes!
<henrebotha[m]> Ah, didn't think to check what the -d flag does lol, my bad. But why do I need to "wait a few days"? If the release is out, what's the hold up?
<tomreyn> xubuntu14w: would you mind disclosing what that device is?
<Bashing-om> henrebotha[m]: 19.10 will be designated developer until the .1 point release.
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: there'll be a .1?
<henrebotha[m]> Oh, weird. So the "development" release I'm seeing now is actually the stable release? Or do I misunderstand
<tomreyn> henrebotha[m]: it is, but using an untested upgrade path. if running without -d doesn'T offer you to upgrade, yet, then just retry in a frew days.
<tomreyn> *few
<tomreyn> usually, for non LTS releases, upgrades will be available after a few days.
<tomreyn> make sure that     software-properties-gtk --open-tab=2    has you notified of 'any new version' on the bottmo.
<tomreyn> *bottom ;)
<henrebotha[m]> I'm way too impatient
<henrebotha[m]> Going to try the dev release
<tomreyn> you're not alone in this. many people run into some articles, don't read them properly, and do an unsupported upgrade (and some articles don't even mention what -d does).
<henrebotha[m]> The thing that actually made me pause now is: "Installing the upgrade can take several hours"
<henrebotha[m]> I have work to do, can't really afford several hours 😅
<henrebotha[m]> So I guess I'll try the dev release on the weekend then
<xubuntu97w> I'm back Installation to SSD was succesful by selecting safe graphics in grub menu, but when booting now from SSD still blank screen
<tomreyn> henrebotha[m]: it doesn't usually take this long, but certainly it depends much on how fast your download and disks are, and whether the system has sufficient RAM available, too. waiting for the weekend is a good plan, amy also enable you to take the supported upgrade path.
<henrebotha[m]> Yeah that's kinda my thinking
<diogenes_> xubuntu97w, you need some firmware.
<xubuntu97w> how to install?
<diogenes_> first check driver manager.
<tomreyn> it's amdgpu, won't be there
<xubuntu97w> I dont have the xfce desktop just blank screen
<xubuntu97w> also selected download firmware during install so what is wrong?
<tomreyn> you can bring up the grub menu during boot by pressing escape, then choose to boot into recovery, then continue booting from there.
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<xubuntu97w> I'll give it a try and update you thanks
<xubuntu97w> I'm back, with recovery mode the desktop is visible but the resolution needs to be adjusted, how do I install AMD firmware?
<tomreyn> xubuntu97w: great, so you got a graphical desktop for now. do you also have internet access there now?
<tomreyn> xubuntu97w: can you copy and paste commands to the chat from there?
<xubuntu97w> yes and yes
<tomreyn> xubuntu97w: first let's make sure it's really about firmware:    journalctl | grep -i firmware | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> if you'd like a better chat 'experience' you can install an irc client such as hexchat.
<xubuntu97w> I got this: https://termbin.com/nzgm
<tomreyn> there's no missing firmware, so it's something else. this output suggests you have booted this system three times so far. can you say which oif these boots you did without going through the grub menu?
<xubuntu97w> no, in the latest I selected recovery mode and via a menu got the current desktop I'm now using
<JohnWknd> hey guys
<tomreyn> would you mind sharing your hardware serial numbers and local ip addresses with us? if you don't please post a full system log:  journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> xubuntu97w: ^
<tomreyn> hi JohnWknd
<xubuntu97w> how do I do that?
<JohnWknd> i can't upgrade my xubuntu to a newer version (19.10) my current version is 19.4. Can you please explain me what is my problem?
<xubuntu97w> never mind, here it is:https://termbin.com/jj9k
<tomreyn> JohnWknd: upgrades aren't enabled, yet, it's usually enabled a few days after release.
<JohnWknd> ok, thank you
<tomreyn> xubuntu97w: thanks, it'll take me a couple minutes to review it. i recommend you do a full system update in the meantime, installing all the pending updates (if any)
<xubuntu97w> OK
<tomreyn> xubuntu97w: looks like you never upgraded your bios: you're on version F2, the latest is F42d (must step through version F32) https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B450-AORUS-M-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
<tomreyn> i'll read on, it may be possible to make it work without the bios upgrade, though i really would recommend doing that
<xubuntu97w> downloaded the file from Gigabyte website but never done this before how do I update the bios?
<tomreyn> you need to step through version F32, so you should have two downloads
<xubuntu97w> OK I'll give it a try
<tomreyn> if you don't have windows or dos installed you should be able to place the extracted files on a fat32 file system on the first msdos partition on an usb stick, then boot to the bios setup and select the "qflash" option there to select the firmware to upgrade to from the usb stick
<tomreyn> https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/global/WebPage/20/images/utiltiy_qflash_uefi.pdf
<tomreyn> or rather start here https://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/121/tech_qflash.htm
<tomreyn> xubuntu97w: ^
<coblloy> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu, current lts version, I tried to run the updated and it asked me to authenticate but it won’t accept my password
<coblloy> im tearing my hair out, don’t know what to do
<coblloy> Sorry, autocorrect - xubuntu
<coblloy> and ‘updater ‘ is what I wrote 😖
<coblloy> I can’t boot into grub menu, pressing shift key does nothing
<coblloy> I tried changing the password from a live disk, that didn’t help either
<tomreyn> coblloy: if you'Re UEFI booting, you need to hit escape to bring up the grub menu
<coblloy> The esc key triggers the bios menu
<tomreyn> then do it a little later ;)
<coblloy> It boots really fast, I’ve been trying to hit esc but it either goes to bios or boots to xubuntu
<tomreyn> are you uefi booting, though?
<coblloy> how would I find that out?
<tomreyn> echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<coblloy> also fast boot is disabled already
<coblloy> do I type that line in verbatim?
<tomreyn> better copy and paste it if you can, to a temrinal
<coblloy> I’m chatting on the iPad, gotta type it in
<tomreyn> alternatively, if you'd have to type it out, you can just check what this returns:   ls /sys/firmware/efi
<tomreyn> it will either return a list of files or an error message
<tomreyn> list of files means uefi mode, error message means legacy bios / csm
<coblloy> Yes, booted by UEFI according to the reply in terminal
<coblloy> i just typed in the whole thing
<coblloy> FYI I don’t know what UEFI is, I really stopped paying attention to tech in the 90s
<tomreyn> so then pressing shift during boot cannot work, and escape would be your ownly option.
<coblloy> Ok, esc is just impossible, Inhave no idea how to get the right moment, it’s always either bios or normal boot
<tomreyn> uefi is the 'new' way of initializing those ultracomplex computer hardwares we have, then passing control to the operating system
<coblloy> oh ok, like an extra bios
<tomreyn> it replaces bios
<coblloy> bios with extra steps lol
<coblloy> oh ok, so the ‘bios’ menu is really a UEFI menu then?
<coblloy> So is there anything else I can do?
<tomreyn> yes, there are really no more computers getting sold with a real bios anymore for years now
<coblloy> is reinstalling likely to change anything?
<coblloy> I read there isn’t supposed to be an admin password in xubuntu?
<tomreyn> sure reinstalling could let you set a new password
<tomreyn> there's no root password, but there is a user password, and this user password is requested when you try to do stuff as root
<coblloy> im pretty sure of the user password, I don’t think I’m getting it wrong tho
<diogenes_> you can boot a live system and chroot.
<tomreyn> yes that'S the only other option next to reinstalling
<coblloy> I already tried that chroot
<coblloy> but can you give me the commands - maybe I did that wrong?
<diogenes_> first boot a live system.
<coblloy> I live booted the USB and opened a terminal in the root dir of the installed OS
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Lost_Password
<coblloy> And did a password change, after reboot, nothing had changed
<tomreyn> /dev/sda1 *may* not be correct, though
<coblloy> If I go to that link am I pushed off the chat?
<tomreyn> not if you do it in a new tab
<tomreyn> i assume it will open it in a new tab by default
<coblloy> Fkn iPad won’t let me open it in new tab
<tomreyn> long press doesn't bring up the context menu?
<coblloy> Ok I’m gunna open it, but I think I already saw that page
<coblloy> No long press isn’t doing the long press thing
<tomreyn> i see, a pity.
<coblloy> It’s ok it opened a new tab on its own
<xubuntu66w> I'm back bios updated to latest version
<coblloy> Ok hang on I’ll try this again
<tomreyn> xubuntu66w: nice! did it help with the boot?
<xubuntu66w> don't know I'm in recovery mode
<xubuntu66w> shall I restart?
<tomreyn> xubuntu66w: sure, give it a try.
<xubuntu66w> OK
<coblloy> Uhh, ctrl-alt-f1 crashed it
<tomreyn> what is "it"?
<coblloy> The computer, now it’s shutting down
<coblloy> Fck, now it won’t see the live usb
<xubuntu49w> I'm back, no luck - normal boot gives me blank screen, desktop reachable only via recovery mode
<tomreyn> xubuntu49w: okay, are you back to desktop from recovery mode now?
<xubuntu49w> yes I'm writing from desktop in recovery mode
<tomreyn> xubuntu49w: let's see the failed boots' (last but one boot's) system log:   journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<xubuntu49w> https://termbin.com/qmf4
<tomreyn> looking
<tomreyn> we have this, which is probably not ideal, but may not be related at all: acpi PNP0C14:01: duplicate WMI GUID 05901221-D566-11D1-B2F0-00A0C9062910 (first instance was on PNP0C14:00)
<tomreyn> and then we have this, which is related:
<tomreyn> [drm] pstate TEST_DEBUG_DATA: 0xB6F60000
<xubuntu49w> what does it mean?
<tomreyn> kernel: WARNING: CPU: 2 PID: 255 at drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/../display/dc/dcn10/dcn10_hw_sequencer.c:932 dcn10_verify_allow_pstate_change_high.cold+0xc/0x23d [amdgpu]
<xubuntu49w> is there a remedy for this?
<tomreyn> what it means and what to do about it i need yet to find out.
<tomreyn> this has been previously reported here: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109628
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 109628 in DRM/AMDgpu "WARNING at dcn10_hw_sequencer.c:868 dcn10_verify_allow_pstate_change_high()" [Normal,New]
<xubuntu49w> Ok I'll check again later (my PSU is dying, turning on the PC is possible only through the on off switch on the PSU itself, so it might be in a few days
<tomreyn> oh :-/ well, good luck then!
<xubuntu49w> for now it is only recovery mode for me?
<cobelloy> Am I back on?
<tomreyn> i haven't finished reading the bug report, yet.
<cobelloy> did any of my messages go through?
<xubuntu49w> I stay connected
<tomreyn> cobelloy: yes we can read you
<cobelloy> i followed the first instruction - ctrl-alt-f1 and the computer crashed, now it won’t boot to usb
<cobelloy> and the installed os now has a ‘system problem’ which it (of course) wants my password for
<tomreyn> xubuntu49w: ok. if you're still around: do you have auto-login enabled so you don't need to enter your password when you start up?
<cobelloy> then my chat window decided to crap itself
<xubuntu49w> yes auto login
<tomreyn> cobelloy: the system problem is ubuntu's semi-automatic crash bug reporter, you can just choose to not report those and should not require root for that
<cobelloy> yes, except that it won’t see any USB drives now
<cobelloy> either in bios or OS
<cobelloy> whatever ctrl-alt-f1 did has forked up something royally
<tomreyn> xubuntu49w: okay, from what i read on this bug report this is related to xfwm, the xubuntu window manager. this means that you could possibly boot to other window managers fine. it would be good to create a standard ubuntu (not xubuntu) 19.10 live / installer usb just to test whether you can boot to that without needing to resort to reovery / failsafe graphics.
<cobelloy> also it does the system problem thing every boot, I’ve rebooted 3x and it comes up every time
<tomreyn> cobelloy: hmm this then rather sounds like a hardware or firmware issue.
<xubuntu49w> Is it possible to roll back from 4.14 to 4.12? I do want to use xfce...
<cobelloy> just to be clear, it had NO hardware or firmware issues this morning
<tomreyn> cobelloy: i mean the fact that you'r enot seeing the usb drive from bios now *may* mean it's a firmware / bios issue.
<tomreyn> xubuntu49w: are those xfwm version numbers? if so, no, you#d need to use an older xubuntu version. maybe try xubuntu 19.04 until this is solved.
<cobelloy> A firmware issue that just happened to occur after the live boot crashed?
<tomreyn> cobelloy: i'm just working with the information you're providing, that you don't see devices on the bios which you used to see there in the past.
<xubuntu49w> Thank you! god bless, goodbye
<tomreyn> xubuntu49w: you're welcom, good luck!
<cobelloy> *after the live image crashed on ctrl-alt-f1
<cobelloy> I’ve unplugged the USB, rebooted and replugged the USB and now it sees it again
<tomreyn> cobelloy: give me a minute to recap, i had my head dug in xubuntu49w's issue
<cobelloy> Ok
<cobelloy> I can just reinstall, if this password roadblock happens again I will give up on xubuntu
<tomreyn> if reinstalling is easy for you then that's probably the easier option compared to the chroot recovery
<cobelloy> im doing it already, about to hit confirm
<tomreyn> what may have happened about your password:
<cobelloy> But I don’t think I had the password wrong, I reuse the same password on a lot of systems
<tomreyn> you may have had a different keyboard layout on the installer where you typed your password, and then a another keyboard layout upon login to the installed system
<cobelloy> hmmm, ok - that’s possible
<tomreyn> this is a common issue when you have passwords containing characters which are mapped differently on e.g. US english vs. your localized layout
<cobelloy> Installer used the au English layout but I’ve always chosen us English...
<tomreyn> try, at leats for the installation, to set a simple password which could be entered by pressing the same keys on either layout
<cobelloy> ill try installing with us English, I haven’t gone too far yet
<tomreyn> another issue could be caps lock, but you know enough that i assume this will not have happened
<cobelloy> Yeah I checked caps each time, tried on and off
<tomreyn> if you like you can edit the grub configuration after installation so that the grub menu will show up either way
<cobelloy> This keyboard thing could be the problem, it certainly matches the problem, I’m 99.9% sure I didn’t get the password wrong
<tomreyn> well give it a try then, i can't think of anything else. it's rather unlikely that a generic password issue had made it through testing
<cobelloy> Ok installing, will take 15-20min
<cobelloy> I’ve already partially bricked my favourite laptop with the Ubuntu installer - when I looked up the issue on the internet it’s a logged bug
<cobelloy> very annoying and another uefi think that I only half understand 😡
<cobelloy> It is locked into a loop calling a file on restart that was not copied to the hard drive
<cobelloy> Only fix is to remove and wipe the hdd, but I don’t have a bloody torx screwdriver to open the damn thing up
<cobelloy> it also now refuses to acknowledge any other boot media 😡
<tomreyn> hmm, that's indeed annoying. but if it's this complicated it's usually a result of firmware doing things wrong, and linux / ubuntu having to work around it.
<tomreyn> if you like, post a link to the bug report and i'll see if i can suggest an easier workaround
<cobelloy> Sort of, it’s a big common on Acer laptops apparently, but I don’t have the bios setting that can fix it
<cobelloy> thanks, maybe tomorrow, I’d have to locate all the info and the relevant bug report again and I just can’t be fckd now
<cobelloy> ill probably just buy the bloody screwdriver, that will no doubt be a quicker option
<cobelloy> From memory it has something to do with the combination of incorrect hdd formatting and then selectin
<tomreyn> acer is not the primary choice when you want hardware which will work well with linux.
<cobelloy> installing the extra drivers and software
<cobelloy> i don’t have Acer, I have hp spectre
<tomreyn> oh okay i was assuming you're referring to a different system there because you mentioned acer
<cobelloy> But the only relevant info I could find was for Acer laptops, but they have some troublesome bios setting that can be turned off to bypass the issue
<cobelloy> my laptop seems to have it hardwired in
<cobelloy> two systems, yes
<cobelloy> the one I’m having this keyboard(?) issue with and my favourite hp laptop from yesterday
<cobelloy> tried installing Ubuntu on the good laptop yesterday now that I don’t need windows and more
<cobelloy> big mistake
<cobelloy> this one is a lower powered cheap Chinese tiny computer that also had win10 but struggled a bit
<cobelloy> a real little trooper tho
<cobelloy> nstall has finished, again
<cobelloy> It was the keyboard, password problem solved 🥳
<tomreyn> ah nice
<cobelloy> Thanks for that, don’t think I would’ve thought about the keyboard choice, how bloody frustratng
<cobelloy> I’m not at all impressed with this uefi business though, it doesn’t seem very robust
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tomreyn> uefi is way too powerful, way too complex. it does add some nice features, but there are also a lot of different implementations, behaving differently, and many not according to the specification.
<cobelloy> Right, I’m just reading the Wikipedia page, I think I’m a bit too legacy now
<tomreyn> don't try to understand uefi too much, rather focus on understanding GPT vs msdos partition tables, this will be more useful.
<cobelloy> Oh interesting - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Secure_boot_2
<tomreyn> and how uefi *booting* works very differently to bios booting
<cobelloy> It’s this ‘secure boot’ hats at the heart of my dead laptop
<tomreyn> secure boot can usually be disabled, but not always.
<cobelloy> Ok, GPT - another trip to Wikipedia then...
<cobelloy> Yes, apparently not on my laptop
<cobelloy> But I did discover too late there is a firmware update for my laptop, that may add the ability to turn off secure boot
<cobelloy> so once I get a torx screwdriver I might be able to fix it all
<cobelloy> After all that, I have no sound
<cobelloy> Nope, my bad, speakers unplugged duh
<vsdfd> I can't seem to find how to disable the sound that backspace does when the text input is empty. Does someone know which sound is it and how to disable it?
<vsdfd> would save my day
<vsdfd> I tried running: "dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/sound/event-sounds false" to disable everything but it didn't work
<diogenes_> vsdfd, blacklist pcspkr.
<vsdfd> on the file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf", the line "blacklist pcspkr" is not commented
<diogenes_> lsmod | grep pcspkr
<vsdfd> "lsmod | grep pcspkr" has no output
<diogenes_> apt list --installed | grep sox
<vsdfd> libsoxr0/bionic,now 0.1.2-3 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<vsdfd> do you think I could delete the audio file
<vsdfd> for the beep, or rename it, or change in some configuration file
<diogenes_> you could try remove sox (if it's not used by something else).
<diogenes_> also in dconf-editor look for:
<diogenes_>  /org/cinnamon/settings-daemon/peripherals/keyboard/bell-mode
<diogenes_>  /org/cinnamon/desktop/wm/preferences/bell-sound
<diogenes_> insteam of cinnamln look in gnome.
<Noboru55> Hello,
<Noboru55> please, how do i know if i am using the correct video driver in xubuntu ?
<Noboru55> someone can help me?
<Noboru55> this is what the lspci shows
<Noboru55> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 35)
<Noboru55> is it right or only compatible?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, inxi -G
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hello, inxi -G ?
<Noboru55> diogenes_ inxi -GGraphics:  Card: Intel Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller           Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.20.4 ) drivers: modesetting (unloaded: fbdev,vesa)           Resolution: 1366x768@60.01hz           OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel HD Graphics 400 (Braswell) version: 4.5 Mesa 19.0.8
<Noboru55> i guess its right  inel hd graphics 400
<diogenes_> drivers: modesetting i guess it's ok.
<Noboru55> diogenes_it's ok my video driver... inxi -G
#xubuntu 2019-10-19
<Regor> whats the command to monitor bandwidth consumption ?
<diogenes_> Regor, you can use etherape.
<Regor> ok
<nikolam> any chance someone remembers, how to change location or turn off displaying of volume level pop-up window, while I am changing the volume.
<nikolam> It interferes with changing the volume, in the upper-right corner of the screen
<rud0lf> i think it's a common notification popup
<rud0lf> and you can change it in notifiation settings to either corner
<rud0lf> but it's gonna affect every else notification
<nikolam> Thanks, it surely interferes. I moved it to lower right for now, because on lower left comes up Thunderbird mail notifications
<guiverc> Regor, `iftop` (interface top) is a cli monitor of bandwidth usage; there are many (won't be as pretty as etherape)
<Regor> using iftop ....its cool ! 😀️
<xubuntu63w> hey all. Anyone having issues with Xubuntu 19.10 and ZFS?
<tomreyn> no polls please, describe the issue.
<xubuntu63w> righto. sry. Clean default install using experimental XFS option on a Thinkpad  SL300 laptop. On completion, I reboot into the newly installed OS, where it runs fine for a couple of hours. It then freezes on  firefox browsing, and the only way to get out is to force reboot with reisub. After that I reboot and get to login screen, but am now stuck
<xubuntu63w> in login loop. I fall back to console to try a couple of fixes, but find nothing in my home directory. I then rolled back to a snapshot I took, but still have same login  loop issue.
<diogenes_> experimental XFS or ZFS?
<tomreyn> xubuntu63w: what are the hardware specifications? ram, graphics card?
<xubuntu63w> Sorry, typo - ZFS
<tomreyn> https://support.lenovo.com/de/en/solutions/pd010318 states "Supports maximum memory up to 4GB". that's not enough for zfs.
<tomreyn> bug 1847785
<ubottu> bug 1847785 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "eoan: zfs install option - don't install on systems less than 4GB of memory" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847785
<tomreyn> requrements may be a bit lower for ubuntu, and it may be possible to limit the memory overhead of ZFS, but even if you have 4 GB RAM installed (of which some hundreds will be used by intel graphics) it'll get difficult to run a full graphical desktop on top.
<xubuntu63w> yeah, I have 3gig. I didn't really chase up specs for ZFS on ubuntu, but I did note that ZFS on Linux has minimum reqs of 2 gig, so I thought I might get away with it, especially with the lower resource requirements of xubuntu. Obviously not enough going off the bug notes though.........
<xubuntu63w> All good. Going back to ext4. Thanks.
<tomreyn> you're welcome!
<xubuntu96w> sorry , dont speaking english, i need Espanish
<xubuntu96w> need password Xubuntu 1204
<tomreyn> !es | xubuntu96w
<ubottu> xubuntu96w: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tomreyn> !12.04
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) reached End-of-Life April 26, 2015: http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-12-04-end-of-life/
<xubuntu96w> ok , thanks(y) :]
<tomreyn> de nada
<travisebro92> Can I ask why is xubuntu not supporting 32 bit on the 19.10 xubuntu is based on light system this is why they created I mean it been populur sinse I can remember people still have 32 bit processors and it kind of odd why there not going to stop supporting it
<Unit193> Xubuntu doesn't actually target light systems, it just happens to do decently on them.  Ubuntu as a whole is deprecating 32bit, so it'd be impossible for Xubuntu to continue on that.
<Unit193> I guess that wasn't the desired answer..
#xubuntu 2019-10-20
<xubuntu77w> can i install adobe reader in xubuntu latest version
<teb007est> Anyone in the chat
<likemindead> #gamingonlinux
<likemindead> Sorry... meant to have a /join in there.
<likemindead> Anyone have a recommendation on a better wireless card for a Lenovo Y460p?
<likemindead> The Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak] this thing came with is disconnecting me a lot.
<the_waiter> Hello
